# Biken in und um Dortmund  - Teil 3



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Welt ist auch ohne das leidgeprüft genug. Bitte nicht.


 

im gegensatz zu dir, kann ich es tragen!!!


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

oh man, schon wieder neu...ihr müllt den fred hier zu sehr voll!?


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du in Wibe 3 mal mit so einem Teil den DH fährst Schenk ich dir die Tageskarte!!!


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wenn du in Wibe 3 mal mit so einem Teil den DH fährst Schenk ich dir die Tageskarte!!!


 

für ne jahreskarte können wir darüber reden...


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Bah. Ihr seid ja ekelig. Aber wenn schon, dann in pink.


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> für ne jahreskarte können wir darüber reden...



Wir sollten zusammen schmeißen...


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Oktober 2010)

bis gerade eben wollte ich noch frühstücken...


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Oktober 2010)

Da müssen wir mal mit allen FFDs zusammen schmeißen aber dann nen Ganzen Tag in Wibe so rumfahren!!!!! Dafür geb ich gerne nen 10er und wenn alle nen 10er geben bekommen wir das hin! Aber dann müssen alle an dem Tag dabei sein, also ich bin dabei! Wer macht noch mit?!


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Aber sowas von dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

nen ganzen tach haut das nicht hin...vorher ziehen mich die downhill mädels ins gebüsch!!!


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

hundwelpen hundewelpen hundwelpen hundewelpen hundwelpen hundewelpen hundwelpen hundewelpen hundwelpen hundewelpen hundwelpen hundewelpen hundwelpen hundewelpen hundwelpen hundewelpen hundwelpen hundewelpen


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nen ganzen tach haut das nicht hin...vorher ziehen mich die downhill mädels ins gebüsch!!!



...und machen dich mal so richtig lang.


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal aber 3 mal sind Minimum für ne Jahreskarte!! Also 2 haben wir schon. 
Chaz mach mal nen Aufruf in der IG!!!! Und bitte alle eintragen die mitmachen Chaz mach auch den Kassenwart den 10er bekommst du beim nachstenmal!


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Sammel du mal die Kohle ein. Du bist auch das bessere Inkassounternehmen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja gut mache ich! Aber du startest den Aufruf in der IG! Das wird nen Anblick, naja bis nächste Saison kann er ja an seinem Body arbeiten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Da hat er viel zu tun.


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Oktober 2010)




----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Sitzt heute denn überhaupt jemand auf dem Rad?


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich hier bei mir! Denke mal wieder alleine oder wenn ich ganz viel gluck habe mit dem Schwatten?! Obwohl das eine Wunschvorstellung ist!!


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Da hat er viel zu tun,


 

du wünscht dir doch so einen leib wie den meinigen...so schön ohne fettröllchen!!! 

ich blase das radeln für heute ab.ich habe noch einiges zu erlegigen...unter anderem die hope bremse entlüften.dann muss ich heute abend wohl noch ne tour fahren, morgen mit dem grauen heitzen, sa. wieder ne tour und sonntag evtl. arbeiten.langeweile kommt also net auf...


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Morgen bin ich dabei, Schwerta! Welche location? Samstag ´ne Tour ist auch okay,.


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich dabei, Schwerta! Welche location? Samstag ´ne Tour ist auch okay,.


 

hey, geht doch mit dir und deinem weib!!!  ich bin morgen für die as...den ofen hatten wir dienstag erst.zieht es dich denn heute noch auf die piste, oder willst du mir mal zeigen wie man die hope entlüftet!?


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Es sollte dir besser jemand zeigen, bevor die Starmechaniker dran rumbastelst. Allerdings hätte ich schon Lust zu fahren.


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Es sollte dir besser jemand zeigen, bevor die Starmechaniker dran rumbastelst. Allerdings hätte ich schon Lust zu fahren.


 

kannst ja spädda auf ne tour mitkommen!!!


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> kannst ja spädda auf ne tour mitkommen!!!



Nee....nee....heute Abend werde ich mich ganz meiner Lady widmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nee....nee....heute Abend werde ich mich ganz meiner Lady widmen.


 

na die kannste auch mitbringen.das sah letzten so. eh so aus als ob die noch was tun müsste, so wie die sich den berg zur syburg hoch gequält hat!!!


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Tut sie schon. Geheimtraining! Ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Tut sie schon. Geheimtraining! Ist schon unterwegs.


 

echt!?na die hat noch etwas vom leben!!!und du musst dann die pflege übernehmen heute abend!?die gute kann einem echt leid tun!!!


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Du weisst, was Leichenfledderei ist?


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du weisst, was Leichenfledderei ist?


 

pfui, ich will es gar net wissen.was`n nu mit heute nachmittag und meiner bremse???


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Geh´ mal ans Telefon, du Hobbyschrauber.


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2010)

So, fährt heute jemand ? Hab keine Lust mir den ganzen Müll hier durchzulesen.


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So, fährt heute jemand ?



Ja.


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2010)

Und wo, und wann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

16.00 Uhr AS.


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUU! Mein Zug geht in 14 Minuten! Bis gleich! Und wer ist da ?


----------



## DerGraue (21. Oktober 2010)

Tach auch : Morgen werde ich so gegen 15.00 an der AS sein geht nicht eher muss bis 14.00 Arbeiten


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch : Morgen werde ich so gegen 15.00 an der AS sein geht nicht eher muss bis 14.00 Arbeiten




du vogel, lass mal 15:45uhr sagen.eher schaffe ich das auf gar keinen fall!!!


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
         
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
         
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
         
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
         
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

so ein schei$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DerGraue (21. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> du vogel, lass mal 15:45uhr sagen.eher schaffe ich das auf gar keinen fall!!!


Ja gut das passt mir ganz gut brauch dann keinen Stress zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> ...



 Die Magie von Strg+C


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Oktober 2010)

44 km/h zu viel Raffzahn!!! Dafür bekomm ich die Totem als Geschenk!

Bußgeld:	             160,00 Euro
Gebühren und Auslagen:	  23,50 Euro
Punkte:	                        3 Punkte
Fahrverbot:	             1 Monat

Morgen werd ich an die AS kommen, falls ich die 2.5er Rain Kings auf ne 28er Felge bekomme


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Oktober 2010)

War heute mit .......???????? Ja genau der schwarzen Perle mal kurz ne Runde drehen!!!!!!!
Der Schwatte gibt auch nen 10er dazu!


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

@NuMetal: Ach, passt Peddas Rechnung nicht?
@Schwabenschw....: Ruhig, Brauner. Alles wir gut.

Morgen AS bin ich dabei. Der Boden ist echt ganz gut. Ein paar Rutscher hat man natürlich trotzdem. War lustig heute.


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Oktober 2010)

So 45â¬ hatten wir dann schon fÃ¼r den Adonis Toje
Chaz der Schwatte und ich
Wenn das so weiter lauft dann ist der Toje nÃ¤chste Saison fÃ¤llig!


----------



## Kurtchen (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin Morgen so ab ca.: 14.30 Uhr an der AS ich kann leider nur bis 17.00 Uhr...falls einer auch etwas früher kann würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2010)

NuMetal schrieb:


> 44 km/h zu viel Raffzahn!!! Dafür bekomm ich die Totem als Geschenk!
> 
> Bußgeld:	             160,00 Euro
> Gebühren und Auslagen:	  23,50 Euro
> ...



Wie kommst du denn zur AS ? Zug ?


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Bin Morgen so ab ca.: 14.30 Uhr an der AS ich kann leider nur bis 17.00 Uhr...falls einer auch etwas früher kann würde ich mich freuen!



Ich werde schauen ob ich um 12 ausm Bett komme, dann könnt ich auch so früh.


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Bin Morgen so ab ca.: 14.30 Uhr an der AS ich kann leider nur bis 17.00 Uhr...falls einer auch etwas früher kann würde ich mich freuen!



Ich versuche mal so um 15.00 Uhr da zu sein. Könnte aber knapp werden.


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

1 blei akku schwer (was wohl am molekularen aufbau des bleies liegt)
2 36° bei 50W sind gut aber noch nicht gut genug! sphärischer fehler oder doch nur ungeeignete krümmungsradien man weiß es nicht man munkelt nur!
3 und das legen ich hier wirklich jedem ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz doll ans herz nie aber auch nie nie nie nie nie nie mals aber wirklich niemals!!!! 
Mit WETSCREAMS 42a eine tour fahren!!!

dann doch lieber 10min arbeit machen und ardent o.ä aufziehen

@chaz halt den mund! sonst bekomm ich noch 3 prinzenrollen von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

NuMetal schrieb:


> 44 km/h zu viel Raffzahn!!! Dafür bekomm ich die Totem als Geschenk!
> 
> Bußgeld:	             160,00 Euro
> Gebühren und Auslagen:	  23,50 Euro
> ...



bekommstet von mir ein Totemtiere! 
schön wiedersprechen und rechtsschutz anrufen (hast du ja)


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> 1 blei akku schwer (was wohl am molekularen aufbau des bleies liegt)


Der Akademiker wieder...


Raphnex schrieb:


> 2 36° bei 50W sind gut aber noch nicht gut genug! sphärischer fehler oder doch nur ungeeignete krümmungsradien man weiß es nicht man munkelt nur!


Du bist ´ne Leuchte! 


Raphnex schrieb:


> 3 und das legen ich hier wirklich jedem ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz doll ans herz nie aber auch nie nie nie nie nie nie mals aber wirklich niemals!!!!
> Mit WETSCREAMS 42a eine tour fahren!!!


Was kommt als nächstes? Ein Kabelbinder um den Bremshebel?   


Raphnex schrieb:


> @chaz halt den mund!


Nö.


Raphnex schrieb:


> sonst bekomm ich noch 3 prinzenrollen von dir


Nochmal nö.


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt hol ich mir Popcorn ...


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> schön wiedersprechen und rechtsschutz anrufen (hast du ja)



 Wie ich so eine Einstellung hasse.


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Akademiker wieder...
> 
> Du bist ´ne Leuchte!
> 
> ...



wärst wohl auch gern einer!
tja net so wie du links und rechts 100w aber in der birne leuchtet net mal ne led mit 1w 

*kindergartenmodusan*
immer einmal nö mehr als du 
*kindergartenmodusaus*


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie ich so eine Einstellung hasse.



wie machst du es den?
jetzt komm mir net mit max 20 drüber das versuchen wir alle funkt aber net immer


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes? Ein Kabelbinder um den Bremshebel?



du sollst nicht von dir auf andere schließen!


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wie machst du es den?
> jetzt komm mir net mit max 20 drüber das versuchen wir alle funkt aber net immer



Wer Mist baut und erwischt wird, muss dafür blechen. Punkt.


----------



## toje (21. Oktober 2010)

nur mal so am rande...was für reifen könnt ihr denn für morgen empfehlen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande...was für reifen könnt ihr denn für morgen empfehlen???



Bin heute Wetti vorne und Minion hinten gefahren und hatte auf beiden Rädern Rutscher. Ist, glaube ich, relativ schie§§egal, was man fährt. Obwohl ich morgen vielleicht vorne wieder umbereife.   

Aber nimm ruhig die Wetties. Die haben so´nen geringen Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Kurtchen (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre Minions das muss reichen...


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz du bist nicht so der wetti fan oder?
gib es eigentlich auch noch nen guten reifen zwischen minion und wetscream? einer der vieleicht nicht ganz so bremst als hätte man nen kabelbinder um den bremshebel gemacht


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> chaz du bist nicht so der wetti fan oder?
> gib es eigentlich auch noch nen guten reifen zwischen minion und wetscream? einer der vieleicht nicht ganz so bremst als hätte man nen kabelbinder um den bremshebel gemacht



Der Wetti ist ein toller Reifen, aber für den richtigen Boden. An der AS ist er an den meisten Stellen einfach nicht tief genug. Kommt noch.


----------



## waschi82 (21. Oktober 2010)

sonntag kommt der waschi aus der versenkung! bin ab ca 12 am ofen!


----------



## Kurtchen (21. Oktober 2010)

Swampthing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Swampthing...


...ist nur nicht so der pannensicherste Reifen. Habe mir keinem Reifen mehr Defekte gehabt, als mit dem Sumpfding.


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Wetti ist ein toller Reifen, aber für den richtigen Boden. An der AS ist er an den meisten Stellen einfach nicht tief genug. Kommt noch.



der reifen nicht tief genug?! noch mehr stollen länge geht ja wohl nicht oder meinst du den boden stell mir den wetti grade für die hängendenkurven ganz gut vor?!


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> der reifen nicht tief genug?! noch mehr stollen länge geht ja wohl nicht oder meinst du den boden stell mir den wetti grade für die hängendenkurven ganz gut vor?!



Der Boden ist nicht tief genug, Mann!!! An den meisten Stellen ist nur die Oberfläche matschig. Das ist jetzt aber nur für die AS.


----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wie machst du es den?
> jetzt komm mir net mit max 20 drüber das versuchen wir alle funkt aber net immer



Habe ich ja glatt übersehen. Doch, funzt.


----------



## Raphnex (21. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe ich ja glatt übersehen. Doch, funzt.



hat mich schon gewundert 

@brandanschlag popcorn leer?


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Oktober 2010)

@Raffi, du weißt ich will deine Totem! Ich nehm mir immer was ich will!
Ich werd die Rain Kings halt da haben, wenn einer die mal testen will.

Brandy, ich könnte dich mit zur AS nehmen, aber zurück wirds net passen. Weiß auch net wann ich aus der Firma los komme und überhaupt, mir ist kalt...


----------



## hugecarl (22. Oktober 2010)

Brauchst du gar nicht, NuMetal .. Ich dachte nur du has keine Karre wegen Strafzettel und deswegen müsstest du auch mitm Zuch fahrn, das geht nämlich gut zur AS. Dann hätte man zusammen fahrn können ^^


----------



## hugecarl (22. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @brandanschlag popcorn leer?



Ne, weg gewesen ^^


----------



## Lazy (22. Oktober 2010)

kann sein, dass ich das wochenende aussetzen oder mich mitnehmen lassen muss.
der zaubertwingo muss heute zum service


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Oktober 2010)

Mensch Leute da ist mal mal eine Woche vergrippt und ließt hier nicht mit und schon spammt ihr den alten Thread so voll das er geteilt wird und der neue hat beinahe 80 neue Postings.

Naja wie gesagt war ich die Woche über Krank, ist aber mittlerweile wieder besser und ich überlege am Sonntag wieder in den Sattel zusteigen.

Geht da schon irgendwo was? Wie soll das Wetter am Sonntag? Kann man da überhaupt ohne Nass zu werden fahren?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (22. Oktober 2010)

so wie es bis jetzt aussieht werde ich wohl am sonntag auch am ofen aufschlagen.

denk mal so gegen 11 oder 12. je nachdem wie ich außem bett fall.

hoffenrlich bleibt das wetter wehnigstens erträglich!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Oktober 2010)

Achje... so, ich hab schlagseite und muss Montag nach London, vielleicht sehen wir uns Sonntag, bin für heute raus.
Der Typ mit den Rain Kings war auch Einzigartig. Sind Neue, Made in Germany, also Black Chilli für 50Eur kann man nichts sagen, aber Drahtreifen einmal in der Mitte zu falten ist halt nicht so schlau.


----------



## chaz (22. Oktober 2010)

War heute wieder guuut an der AS. Was macht der lädierte Körper, Kurt?


----------



## toje (22. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> War heute wieder guuut an der AS. Was macht der lädierte Körper, Kurt?




naja, ging so... diese hope bremsen rauben mir noch den letzten nerv!!! 

jau kurt, alles gut???


----------



## Kurtchen (22. Oktober 2010)

Mir tut alles weh den Arm bekomme ich kaum hoch und von dem Bluterguss wird mir schlecht. Aber ansonsten hat es Spaß gemacht heute. Wird schon wieder...


----------



## chaz (22. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> naja, ging so... diese hope bremsen rauben mir noch den letzten nerv!!!



Du kannst damit nur nicht umgehen, du Banause.


----------



## chaz (22. Oktober 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Mir tut alles weh den Arm bekomme ich kaum hoch und von dem Bluterguss wird mir schlecht. Aber ansonsten hat es Spaß gemacht heute. Wird schon wieder...



Gute Besserung, alter Mann.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Oktober 2010)

Jo Kurt erhol dich gut, Kefu angekommen? War gestern mal kurz in Do ne Runde in der Mark gedreht, hat aber nicht gebockt so alleine!!! Hab ja kein Plan wie ich zur AS komme.  Heute nach der Arbeit vielleicht mit Robbe zur AS mal sehen ob ich Bock habe?!


----------



## chaz (23. Oktober 2010)

Pass bloß auf die Gabel auf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Oktober 2010)

Keine Sorge ich lass es doch noch ruhig angehen nur Helm und Knieschoner an! Neue Gabel ist bestellt wenn du willst kann ich dir die Gabel am Sonntag mitbringen, wenn mich einer am HBF einsammelt um 15uhr?!


----------



## chaz (23. Oktober 2010)

An der AS ist es stellenweise recht steil. Nimm besser´n Panzer mit. Der Kurt hat sich gestern da gut abgelegt. 15.00 Uhr wird mir morgen wohl zu spät.


----------



## Kurtchen (23. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Jo Kurt erhol dich gut, Kefu angekommen? War gestern mal kurz in Do ne Runde in der Mark gedreht, hat aber nicht gebockt so alleine!!! Hab ja kein Plan wie ich zur AS komme.  Heute nach der Arbeit vielleicht mit Robbe zur AS mal sehen ob ich Bock habe?!



Kettenfuehrung ist angekommen danke


----------



## chaz (23. Oktober 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Kettenfuehrung ist angekommen danke


Was macht der crashtest dummy?


----------



## Kurtchen (23. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern ziemlich bedient war, schmerzt heute eigentlich nur noch die Schulter und der Arm . Rippen sind wohl auch geprellt, irgendwie atmet es sich schlecht.
Rad fahren kann ich wohl erst mal vergessen


----------



## chaz (23. Oktober 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern ziemlich bedient war, schmerzt heute eigentlich nur noch die Schulter und der Arm . Rippen sind wohl auch geprellt, irgendwie atmet es sich schlecht.
> Rad fahren kann ich wohl erst mal vergessen



Dann lass´ dich mal durch die holländische Krankenschwester pflegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (23. Oktober 2010)

Frau Antje hat eine Wurzelspitzenentzuendung am Zahn, von daher wird das nix


----------



## Deleted 154398 (23. Oktober 2010)

wer ist denn morgen am ofen?

werd wohl so gegen 11 oder 12 auftauchen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Nino muss arbeiten bis 14 Uhr und wenn ich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit bekomme werd ich wohl nicht am Ofen auftauchen!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (23. Oktober 2010)

hmm...das ist ja ärgerlich.


----------



## Lazy (23. Oktober 2010)

ich denk ma ich bin irgendwann zwischen 12 und 14 uhr da... je nachdem was heute so passiert.
dann mach ich ma bauabnahme


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn mir das Wetter zusagt bin ich auch da


----------



## hugecarl (23. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin. Ich bräuchte für morgen ne Mitfahrgelegenheit, zumal ich ne Überraschung für die hab, die bei der Foddosession waren


----------



## tadea nuts (23. Oktober 2010)

Werde auch gegen 12h da sein.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (24. Oktober 2010)

also wenn das wetter weiter so bescheiden ist mit regen und schweinekalt werd ich wohl morgen nicht am ofen sein.

aber ich schau morgen nochmal!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Oktober 2010)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. Oktober 2010)

Hat denn Lust mich morgen früh i-wer wo mitzunehmen ?
EDIT: Ich glaub das wird nix morgen, zumal das Wetter schon ******* war. Schreibt bitte rein ob ihr doch zum Berg fahrt, je nachdem bringt Jörg dann nämlich die Fotos vorbei.


----------



## Lazy (24. Oktober 2010)

bis jetzt bin ich auch noch nicht begeistert


----------



## tadea nuts (24. Oktober 2010)

Wetter ist mir egal. Bin ca 12 h da.


----------



## Lazy (24. Oktober 2010)

jaaa is ja gut... ich komm ja auch 

brandi ich ruf gleich bei dir durch!


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2010)

Schlage da auch gleich mal auf.


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Sacke!! Geiles Wetter in Essen( denke in Do ) auch und ich bin ohne Bike zur Arbeit. FU*K!!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Leute, komm gerade erst aus der Kiste und nüchtern bin ich auch noch nicht richtig. Hatte mir gestern bei dem Schei§wetter abends eigentlich gedacht das es heute nichts wird mit'm biken und bin raus gewesen. Das es jetzt doch so brauchbares Wetter wurde ist echt ärgerlich. Hoffe ihr hattet oder habt wenigstens richtig Spaß.


----------



## hugecarl (24. Oktober 2010)

An alle die nicht gekommen sind wegen dem Wetter: Ällabätsch! War ein schöner Herbsttag, und der Boden war gut trocken!


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> An alle die nicht gekommen sind wegen dem Wetter: Ällabätsch! War ein schöner Herbsttag, und der Boden war gut trocken!



Stimmt. War ein guter Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. Oktober 2010)

Ach übrigens: Ich habe neue Bilder von den Fotografen jetzt da.


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja super ich musste heute arbeiten und hatte kein Bock mit dem Zug, Bus was auch immer noch vom Do HBF zum Ofen zu fahren! 

Aber jetzt mal an alle habt ihr euch auch die Sammelaktion in der IG mal angesehn/gelesen?! Also bitte Jungs Spendet was das Zeug halt, sowas sollten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen! Ab nächste Saison sind Buddel Std. Pflicht und wer nicht buddelt muss eine Strafe zahlen und ich finde so konnten wir die nächste Jahreskarte verlose!


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

Was nutzen uns so viele Mitglieder bei den FFDs wenn sie bei solchen Aktionen nicht mitmachen/dahinterstehen?!


----------



## tadea nuts (24. Oktober 2010)

War wirklich gut heute!


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2010)

Wer nicht mitspielt, fliegt raus.


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

Wo sind die überhaupt alle?? Was ist mit Nils, Peter etc. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wo sind die überhaupt alle?? Was ist mit Nils, Peter etc. ?


Keine Ahnung. Keinen Bock auf Forum eventuell?


----------



## hugecarl (24. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Was nutzen uns so viele Mitglieder bei den FFDs wenn sie bei solchen Aktionen nicht mitmachen/dahinterstehen?!



Vielleicht die nette Gesellschaft ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

Also ist der Brandi schonmal raus für die Sammelaktion?! SCHADE!!!Finde es sollten alle dabei sein!?


----------



## tadea nuts (24. Oktober 2010)

Mißverständnis zwischen Billy und Brandi ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

Ne denke nicht?! Bis Jetzt sind dabei
Chaz und Frau
Waschi
Tadea
der Schwatte
Ich
der Graue?
Tim?

Brandi?
Nils?
Peter?
Achim?..............????


----------



## Deleted 154398 (24. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ne denke nicht?! Bis Jetzt sind dabei
> Chaz und Frau
> Waschi
> Tadea
> ...




hey was übergehst du mich?

was hab ich übersehen??
wobei dabei?


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Nino!!

Der NINO ist natürlich auch dabei!!!!


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt lass uns das mit der Jahreskarte mal nicht überbewerten. Der Schwerter kneift eh und der Graue wir wohl nicht für sich selber spenden. Cooler wäre mal mehr Initiative einiger FFD, wenn´s ums buddeln etc. geht. Aber das ist eh ein Wunschdenken.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (24. Oktober 2010)

@btk: wo bin ich dabei???

@chaz: beim buddeln bin ich auch dabei.
hatte nur in der letzten zeit andere sachen zu tun. (jetzt wo ich wieder alleine wohne)
weshalb ich auch nicht beim biken war.


aber für die streckenpflege hab ich mir schonmal ein nettes beil gekauft und ein spaten müsste noch vom vorbesitzer in der garage liegen und ich mein ne schaufel uch dort gesehen zu haben!


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

Warum überbewerten? Ist doch voll die geile IDEE und der Grau ist dieses Jahr eh nicht dran!
Der Toje ist jetzt fällig es gibt kein zurück mehr 3mal den DH runter wird er ja wohl schaffen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

@Nino schaust du IG Sammelaktion!!!!


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Der Toje ist jetzt fällig es gibt kein zurück mehr 3mal den DH runter wird er ja wohl schaffen!!!!!


Dem Grauen würde ich es eher zutrauen.....


----------



## Deleted 154398 (24. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @Nino schaust du IG Sammelaktion!!!!


ja herrlich!! da bin ich dabei.

schick mal per pn deine bankdaten dann kann ich dir das überweisen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Oktober 2010)

@Nino ja abwarten bis feststeht wer alles mitmacht! 
@Chaz ja der Toje spuckt ja immer die großen Tone, aber als Ersatzmann können wir ihn mal festhalten!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (24. Oktober 2010)

@ btk:


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

Kommen wir mal wieder zum Thema: Wie sieht´s morgen mit ´ner lockeren Runde an der AS aus? So ab 16.00 Uhr?


----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @Nino ja abwarten bis feststeht wer alles mitmacht!
> @Chaz ja der Toje spuckt ja immer die großen Tone, aber als Ersatzmann können wir ihn mal festhalten!


 

moin moin,

jetzt mal ganz erlich, wann spucke ich schon mal große töne!?
und der graue ist viel viel heißer als ich!!! 

@ chaz: ich habe keine ordentliche bremse.bin erst mal raus für datt heitzen...


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> @ chaz: ich habe keine ordentliche bremse.bin erst mal raus für datt heitzen...



Ein Satz Beläge zum Testen habe ich noch....


----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ein Satz Beläge zum Testen habe ich noch....


 

ja schauen wir mal...macht mich depri der mist.habe so keinen bock mehr zum ballern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

Für´n Ofen wird´s aber doch sicher reichen....


----------



## Lazy (25. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s morgen mit ´ner lockeren Runde an der AS aus? So ab 16.00 Uhr?





wää is doch immer so steil und so laaang hoch und mein auto is kein safe .. 
irgendwie demotiviert mich die situation an der AS doch arg in letzter zeit obwohl ich immer so auf den track stand 


btw: ofen war gestern mal völlig geil! war irgendwie witzig mit meiner bereifung.. vorne grip, hinten drifts


----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Für´n Ofen wird´s aber doch sicher reichen....


 

hmm, für den ofen kann ich mich so sehr motivieren wie der lazy für die as.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. Oktober 2010)

hab gehört der brandi hat nen paar Bilder die ich bestimmt auch sehen/haben will 
Also die frage, wie kommen diese Bilder in meine Hände?

Geht eigentlich mittwoch oder donnerstag noch was? sind meine freien Tage für die nächen 3 Wochen


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Toje wir nageln dich jetzt darauf fest! Nen Rückzieher gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, hast ja bis nächstes Jahr noch Zeit an deinem Adoniskorper zu arbeiten!!!! 
Und mal zu den Sprüchen beim buddeln, da haste dich doch ergötzt an deinem Körper und uns allen davon vorgeschwärmt!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn jemand so nett wäre mich morgen mit zunehmen wäre ich dabei, wo ist mir egal. Hauptsache aufs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Toje wir nageln dich jetzt darauf fest! Nen Rückzieher gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, hast ja bis nächstes Jahr noch Zeit an deinem Adoniskorper zu arbeiten!!!!
> Und mal zu den Sprüchen beim buddeln, da haste dich doch ergötzt an deinem Körper und uns allen davon vorgeschwärmt!!


 

wie wo was du nagelst, ist mir reichlich egal!!!

hmm, sollte ich denn lügen...

also im gegensatz zu den leuten die beim buddeln dabei waren bin ich ja jetzt schon adonis, da muss ich nicht mehr an meinem körper arbeiten!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> wää is doch immer so steil und so laaang hoch und


Hauptsache das Territorium erweitern, damit noch mehr spots nicht genutzt werden....   


toje schrieb:


> hmm, für den ofen kann ich mich so sehr motivieren wie der lazy für die as.


Lass dich mal nicht so hängen....


----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass dich mal nicht so hängen....


 

na schauen wir morgen mal... 
ich muss später noch auf tour mit dem verdammten wolf.danach bin ich für diese woche bestimmt bedient.aber nächste woche gibt es ja nen neuen rahmen für das tourenbike!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Der mit dem Wolf tanzt!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Aber nur in SPANDEX mein Freund!


----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Aber nur in SPANDEX mein Freund!


 

ich habe, will und brauche keine freunde...das dazu. 

und nächste woche fange ich damit an mir ein schönes enduro aufzubauen.wenn das fertig ist, fahre ich eh keinen downhill/freeride mehr. 

also brauche ich auch keine jahreskarte für wibe!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

Eine Runde mit dem Wolf und du bist richtig motiviert für die AS.


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie kein DH/FR mehr???? Dann kann ich ja deine Bremse haben!! Im Bikemarkt ist genau das gleiche Yeti drin was der Tadea hat, komplett fÃ¼r 1000â¬  ist aber M wohl zu klein fÃ¼r dich Toje oder?!


----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wie kein DH/FR mehr???? Dann kann ich ja deine Bremse haben!! Im Bikemarkt ist genau das gleiche Yeti drin was der Tadea hat, komplett für 1000 ist aber M wohl zu klein für dich Toje oder?!


 

nö, das dicke radel hänge ich mir komplett an die wand.da gibbets nichts von.

jau, größe "M" ist mir echt ein wenig zu klein.und, ich habe auch schon etwas schönes gefunden.


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nö, das dicke radel hänge ich mir komplett an die wand.da gibbets nichts von.



Da will auch keiner was von....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Da will auch keiner was von....


 

na dann paßt es doch...


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

Obwohl.....die Laufräder würde ich nehmen.


----------



## hugecarl (25. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nö, das dicke radel hänge ich mir komplett an die wand.da gibbets nichts von.
> 
> jau, größe "M" ist mir echt ein wenig zu klein.und, ich habe auch schon etwas schönes gefunden.



Was ist das denn fürn Rahmen, von dem du sprichst ?


----------



## toje (25. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Obwohl.....die Laufräder würde ich nehmen ich nehmen.....




gerade die gibt es nicht...am hinterrad drehe ich ab und an, z.B. wenn ich die lady nicht mehr hören will!!! 

@ brandy: der hier:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/315499/cat/fav


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> gerade die gibt es nicht...am hinterrad drehe ich ab und an, z.B. wenn ich die lady nicht mehr hören will!!!


  Ich wusste, dass du am Rad drehst.....


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Bike haste dir da ausgesucht!! Bin ich ja neidisch!


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Hatte auch gern so ein Touren Hobel aber 2 Bikes da Haut mir die Frau Nagel in den Helm!!! Also wenn dann nen schönes sx Trail mit ner 66 ata


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

2-3 Räder muss ´ne Frau aushalten....


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja ne meine dann doch nicht. Kinderzimmer muss nächstes jahr auch gekauft werden!! Da geht nen zweiter Hobel nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

Hat deine Frau keine Zeit für´n Zweitjob?


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

macht sie doch schon!!


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> macht sie doch schon!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Fährst du am WE ne Runde??? Wenn das Wetter gut ist bin ich am Ofen und bring dir den Fuchs mit!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

Bin wohl Samstag auf´n Bock.


----------



## Kurtchen (25. Oktober 2010)

Komme gerade vom Doc die Rotationsmanschette in der Schulter ist wohl geschädigt...bin daher erstmal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Chaz ja gut hoffe Gabel ist bis dahin da!! Dann bin ich wohl dabei.

@ Kurt was treibst du nur? Machst nur halbe Sachen aber dafür öfter!! Machs doch so wie ich einmal richtig!! Gute Besserung...


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> .... Kinderzimmer muss nächstes jahr auch gekauft werden!! ...


hey hey!! glückwunsch!


----------



## hugecarl (25. Oktober 2010)

Was ist mit morgen AS ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja danke aber noch sitzt der Kasper nicht in der Trommel!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja danke aber noch sitzt der Kasper nicht in der Trommel!


ach dachte wäre schon alles unter dach und fach!
aber ist geplant oder was?

dann kann ich nur sagen üben üben üben!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja ist für anfang nächsten Jahres geplant, üben tun wir schon fleissig!!!!!
Willst du am WE zum Ofen?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. Oktober 2010)

man kann nie genug üben!!

ofen am wochenende hört sich gut an. 
mal schauen was das wetter macht.
montag ist ja auch frei.

außerdem war ich jetzt schon wieder lange nicht biken. keine zeit.
so langsam gehts mir echt aufen sack!!

und nach der arbeit ist auch kagge weil ich min bis 17.00 in der firma bin.


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja hört sich gut an habe jetzt das WE doch frei sollte erst arbeiten aber jetzt doch nicht.


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

@Kurt: Gute Besserung. Doch nicht der Muskel, oder was?
@Brandanschlag: Morgen wohl eher Ofen, falls ich den Schwerter nicht doch noch für die AS motivieren kann.
@BTK: Die Location für´s WE mache ich mal wetterabhängig. Mal abwarten. Vielleicht auch Krefeld?! Bis dahin kannst du ja noch üben.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. Oktober 2010)

na dann sollten wir doch mal am ofen bischen rocken.

as würd ich ja auch gerne mal wieder aber es ist mir da einfach zu gefährlich mit den autos und so. außerdem ist das hochschieben extrem für mich. nach 3 oder 4 schiebereien krieg ich nen herzinfarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Autos kann überall passieren. Im Winter ist auch keine Sau am Berg....


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Oktober 2010)

Oder wir machen Montag ne Halloween Runde?!?!?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. Oktober 2010)

hmm... schauen wir mal.

aber das mit den autos find ich echt hart.
also ganz erlich. wenn ich einen seh der bei meinem wagen die scheibe einhaut oder sowas kann ich für nix garantieren. 

das mindeste wird sein das er ne ganze weile nicht mehr laufen kann.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey Kurt, Gute Besserung, Mensch du hast aber auch ein Pech.

Ich überlege schon ob man nicht am WE noch mal in den Bikepark fährt, wenn das Wetter passt halt. Ist ja Monatsanfang das ist die Kohle wieder da.

@nino
ja die Schieberei an der AS kann ich nach vollziehen. Mehr als 4 mal hoch schieben schaffe ich auch nicht ohne Sauerstoffzelt und anschließender 2 Stunden Pause

Morgen Ofen wäre nett.

Chaz fährst du direkt von der Arbeit aus dahin? Da weiß ich ja wo es ist und es ist relativ einfach für mich zu erreichen. Wenn du mich mit nehmen würdest.

@toje
das Meta hat mich auch gereizt vor 2 Jahren als ich mir mein Enduro geholt habe. Ist ein echt feines Teil. da bin ich auch fast neidisch drauf

Was ist den mit den Autos an der AS ist wieder eines geknackt worden????
Echt zum kotzten so was.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. Oktober 2010)

winterberg am sonntag währe auch ne maßnahme wenn das wetter gut ist.

mal schauen was der wetterbericht sagt.


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2010)

@Dortmunder: Nein, es ist nicht wieder was aufgebrochen worden. Es machen nur alle eine wahnsinns hype um nichts. Ich kann noch nicht sagen, von wo ich morgen fahren werde.


----------



## hugecarl (25. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Kurt: Gute Besserung. Doch nicht der Muskel, oder was?
> @Brandanschlag: Morgen wohl eher Ofen, falls ich den Schwerter nicht doch noch für die AS motivieren kann.
> @BTK: Die Location für´s WE mache ich mal wetterabhängig. Mal abwarten. Vielleicht auch Krefeld?! Bis dahin kannst du ja noch üben.



Lass uns mal morgen zur AS! Hab da gerade voll den Bock drauf! Da kann der Dortmunder dann doch auch gut mittem Zug hin!


----------



## tadea nuts (25. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich bin gegen 16h am Ofen. Hab da noch einiges zu üben, und an der AS nervt mich momentan das Hochschieben - fühle mich momentan noch nicht fit genug.


----------



## Kurtchen (25. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Kurt: Gute Besserung. Doch nicht der Muskel, oder was?



Doch der Muskel bzw. die Bänder die da herlaufen. Ich muss erstmal abwarten wie sich das weiter entwickelt...mal abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Doch der Muskel bzw. die Bänder die da herlaufen. Ich muss erstmal abwarten wie sich das weiter entwickelt...mal abwarten


 

moin moin,

guuute besserung klaus!!!miese geschichte... 



@ chaz: wenn du mich 2-3 mal vom witt-in hochshuttelst, damit ich die beläge einbremsen kann, dann können wir von mir aus auch zur as.


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> @ chaz: wenn du mich 2-3 mal vom witt-in hochshuttelst, damit ich die beläge einbremsen kann, dann können wir von mir aus auch zur as.


Nix da! Selber schieben macht fit.... Wo mag der Herr Tourenfahrer denn nun fahren?


----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix da! Selber schieben macht fit.... Wo mag der Herr Tourenfahrer denn nun fahren?


 

leck mich... 
das sach ich dir nicht...kannst ja alleine fahren, oder mit deinen neuen jungen schnellen freunden!!!


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

Deine Gabel ist übrigens nächsten Dienstag wohl feddich.


----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Deine Gabel ist übrigens nächsten Dienstag wohl feddich.


 

noch ist es deine gabel...mach du mal so weiter-und es bleibt auch deine gabel.dir stopfe ich doch kein geld in den hals...höchstens meine faust!!!


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> noch ist es deine gabel...mach du mal so weiter-und es bleibt auch deine gabel.dir stopfe ich doch kein geld in den hals...höchstens meine faust!!!


Ich liebe deine freundliche zuvorkommende Art am Morgen, Mausefäustchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich liebe deine freundliche zuvorkommende Art am Morgen, Mausefäustchen.


 

schwul biste auch noch oder was!?omg... du hinterlader!!! :kotz:


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> schwul biste auch noch oder was!?omg... du hinterlader!!! :kotz:



Dazu habe ich dir schonmal was gesagt; du bist ´ne denkbar schlechte Wichsvorlage.


----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich dir schonmal was gesagt; du bist ´ne denkbar schlechte Wichsvorlage.


 

nö, du bist ja auch so etwas von selbstverliebt oder wie soll ich das hier "andere Liga des Dortmunder Freeride-Freundes" deuten!?


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nö, du bist ja auch so etwas von selbstverliebt oder wie soll ich das hier "andere Liga des Dortmunder Freeride-Freundes" deuten!?


Das macht der schlechte Umgang....


----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das macht der schlechte Umgang....


 

na dann spiel mal weiter mit dir alleine.ich bin jetzt raus hier, angela ruft!!!


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na dann spiel mal weiter mit dir alleine.ich bin jetzt raus hier, angela ruft!!!



So ist es richtig, tu mal was. Was machst du eigentlich am Samstag?


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

Bin nachher an der AS.


----------



## Raphnex (26. Oktober 2010)

moin moin wollte heut abend ne tour drehen is wer dabei???
zur as schaff ich es leider nicht


----------



## hugecarl (26. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch circa 15.45 am unteren Parkplatz.


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde oben sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> moin moin wollte heut abend ne tour drehen is wer dabei???
> zur as schaff ich es leider nicht



Hey, hab deine SMS gestern leider erst um 22 Uhr gelesen, keine Ahnung mein Handy stand wohl noch auf lautlos von der Arbeit. Wie funzt deine Selbstbaubeleuchtung?

Zur AS oder zum Ofen schaffe ich es heute auch nicht mehr. Komm gerade rein. _Geh gleich mal noch in den Keller und lege etwas Hand an den Tourenbock, der muss morgen fertig sein damit ich damit zur Arbeit fahren kann. Vielleicht ist ja dann morgen Abend eine kleine Tour drin.


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

Überlege, ob ich am Samstag noch einmal nach Wibe oder Willingen fahre. Wetter soll ja mal mitspielen.


----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Überlege, ob ich am Samstag noch einmal nach Wibe oder Willingen fahre. Wetter soll ja mal mitspielen.




ja hau doch ab, verpiss dich...sieh zu, ar5chloch!!!


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ja hau doch ab, verpiss dich...sieh zu, ar5chloch!!!


Du bist hässlich!!!


----------



## tadea nuts (26. Oktober 2010)

Wibe täte mich auch interessieren vor der langen kalten Winterzeit.

@Toje ein Heckler hätte gut zu Deinem anderen Ami gepasst.


----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Wibe täte mich auch interessieren vor der langen kalten Winterzeit.
> 
> @Toje ein Heckler hätte gut zu Deinem anderen Ami gepasst.




jo, ich habe bei dem typen auch mal nachgefragt...aber der hat es nicht nötig gehabt zu antworten. 

aber nen franzose ist ja auch mal nicht so schlecht.hast nen wunden punkt getroffen...


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> aber nen* franzose* ist ja auch mal nicht so schlecht.hast nen wunden punkt getroffen...



Andorra, du Banause!!!


----------



## Raphnex (26. Oktober 2010)

ich sehe schon es sinkt für sie das niveau!

@was haltet ihr von ner schönen runde willingen am samstag mit der ganzen ffd gruppe (alos die die zeit und lust haben)
@toje du hast zeit und lust


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, ´ne entspannte Rund in Wibe wäre mir lieber. Schließe mich aber der Mehrheit an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (26. Oktober 2010)

samstag muss ich arbeiten und amnachmittag ist kuruma-clan treffen.
sonntag winterberg wäre ich dabei wenns wetter gut ist.


----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Andorra, du Banause!!!




jau, hast recht...wußte ich gar net, musste erst mal googlen! 

samstag wibe wäre mir auch lieber...


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jau, hast recht...


War´s schwer?   


toje schrieb:


> samstag wibe wäre mir auch lieber...


Dann halten wir das mal jetzt einfach so fest.


----------



## toje (26. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> War´s schwer?
> 
> Dann halten wir das mal jetzt einfach so fest.




jo, musste ne gute halbe stunde darüber nachdenken!!! 

jep, wenn das wetter paßt...


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jep, wenn das wetter paßt...


Wird schon passen. Schön ´ne Tageskarte verballern....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin für Willingen, Tag egal, an dem wo das Wetter am besten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (26. Oktober 2010)

auch für willingen muss doch da noch was machen/üben
los chaz gib dir nen ruck ich brauch doch deinen fachmännischenrat


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

Nix da. Wibe ist für mich gesetzt. Der alte Mann und der Toje fahren wohl auch mit. Und der5te ist auch gewillt. Und anschließend noch beim Uppu nett was futtern.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (26. Oktober 2010)

irgend jemand da der sonntag fahren würde mit mir?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leude..
ich schau mal , ob ich am Samstag mit den alten Säcken mitkomme,

vielleicht gibts ja Rheumadecken hinterher....


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hi Leude..
> ich schau mal , ob ich am Samstag mit den alten Säcken mitkomme,
> 
> vielleicht gibts ja Rheumadecken hinterher....


----------



## Raphnex (26. Oktober 2010)

hm dann also wohl wibe 
chaz haste noch nen platz frei?


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hm dann also wohl wibe
> chaz haste noch nen platz frei?



Moin. Da bist du leider etwas spät. Nehme noch den Hund mit. Ach ja...den 5ten auch noch. Der hat gestern schon gefragt.


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn mit dem Kira? Ist der Samstag dabei?


----------



## BillyTheKid (27. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand Platz für den Bunten??


----------



## toje (27. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Kira? Ist der Samstag dabei?


 

moin moin,

weiß net!?ich habe ihm gerade mal geschrieben.falls er mitkommt, kann er sich ja den raffnix einpacken und ich den bunten oder wie auch immer.achim hat doch auch so ein großes auto, oder???

ich denke schon das wir alle mann an den berch bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (27. Oktober 2010)

Da ich, als Rookie, in Willingen deutlich mehr Spaß haben kann als in Wibe fahre ich nach Willingen. Muss das nochmal mit Batmanandi absprechen was der dazu sagt, aber ich denke es wird Willingen.


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2010)

Jau. Achim hat den größten.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich will auch mit, aber gestern habe ich mein Schaltauge und meine Schaltung geschrottet :-( ******* aber vieleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## Lazy (27. Oktober 2010)

evtl werd ich sonntag nachmittag aufs rad gehen. weiß ich aber noch nicht so genau. bin wohl erst mittags / nachmittags in dortmund


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2010)

@Toje: Was´n das für´n Bildchen bei dir?


----------



## BillyTheKid (27. Oktober 2010)

Aber ehrlich Toje?! Mit so einer Frau kann nur ich umgehen!!!


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2010)

Das Bild wäre wohl passender:


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Da ich, als Rookie, in Willingen deutlich mehr Spaß haben kann als in Wibe .


Warum eigentlich?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (27. Oktober 2010)

Finde die Strecken ansprechender, Die Freeride weil sie echt flowig fahrbar ist auch ohne großartige Fahrtechnik und auf dem Downhill kann man auch mal rum hühner wenn man die passende Linie gefunden hat. Damit habe ich 2 Strecken die ich fahren kann. 

In Wibe find ich bis auf den Downhill die Strecken relativ langweilig, und der ist zwar auch ohne die Sprünge gut fahrbar. Aber mit der entsprechenden Fahrtechnik und Sprungsicherheit macht der sicher noch mehr Spass. FreeCross und Conti kannste irgendwie ganz vergessen weil zu langeilig, der Funride ist etwas kurz, fürn Northshore wird wahrscheinlich wieder zu feucht sein. Je nach Nässegrad ist der Downhill auch eher ein runter rutschen als fahren und da ich kein bock auf Wetsreams habe könnte das zu einer Schleuderpartie ausarten

Also 2:1 für Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Finde die Strecken ansprechender, Die Freeride weil sie echt flowig fahrbar ist auch ohne großartige Fahrtechnik.


Stimmt. Allerdings gibt´s auch dort northshores, die nass sehr abenteuerlich sind.


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> ...auf dem Downhill kann man auch mal rum hühner wenn man die passende Linie gefunden hat. Damit habe ich 2 Strecken die ich fahren kann.


Was ja mal auch in Wibe geht. Und nicht den neuen single trail vergessen. Da haste dann 9 Strecken.


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> FreeCross und Conti kannste irgendwie ganz vergessen weil zu langweilig


Finde ich nicht so ganz. Im Conti gibt´s auch ein paar Sprünge zum rantasten. Beim FreeCross gebe ich dir schon recht. Und der 4X Cross macht mit den richtigen Leuten als kleines Rennen schon fun. Und im slopestyle gibt´s viel zum üben....


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> fürn Northshore wird wahrscheinlich wieder zu feucht sein.


Da wirst du wahrscheinlich recht haben. Trifft aber dann auch auf die Dinger in Willingen zu.


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Je nach Nässegrad ist der Downhill auch eher ein runter rutschen als fahren


Ist aber ´ne Frage der Reifen.


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> und da ich kein bock auf Wetsreams habe


Selber schuld....   


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> könnte das zu einer Schleuderpartie ausarten


Egal.


----------



## Lazy (27. Oktober 2010)

nimm nur vorne n wetscream! dann haste den kompromiss aus grip und widerlichem rutschen  das kann schonmal spaß machen, sofern man nich gegen n baum rutscht


----------



## Raphnex (27. Oktober 2010)

wer fährt den heute wann und wo rad?
und wer hätte den noch platz für mich und mein rad für sam frei?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (27. Oktober 2010)

@ Raphi
für heute muss leider passen, aber morgen kann ich fast den ganzen Tag ab 13-14 Uhr denke ich.
Willst du denn lieber nen nightride oder auch im hellen ne Tour?


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2010)

Morgen ´ne lockere Runde an der AS oder am Berch?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (27. Oktober 2010)

mir egal oder auch ne Tour, bei AS oder Berch muss ich mal schauen wie ich hin komme, also mit meiner Freundin mal abklären ob und wann der Wagen am Start ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (27. Oktober 2010)

würd ja gern moin zur as aber ich habe bis halb sieben fh
wäre also für nen night ride


----------



## Dortmunder79 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte du hast donnerstags frei


----------



## Raphnex (27. Oktober 2010)

nee leider nicht


----------



## Dortmunder79 (27. Oktober 2010)

haste aber mal gesagt das du ein tag frei hast oder vertue ich mich da grade


----------



## Raphnex (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ab mitte nov mittwochs dann immer frei


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Oktober 2010)

Jau 

ICH hab den Grööößten, sag ich doch auch (darf ich aber nicht wenn Toje dabei ist, siehe Bild)

Aber warscheinlich muß ich Stützstrumpfträger  Bodo mitnehmen, hätte dann noch ein Plätzzchen für den Schwäbligen frei.

Also nen flotten Bullidreier..


----------



## Deleted 154398 (27. Oktober 2010)

also so wie ich das sehe wäre ich dann am sonntag wohl alleine.


----------



## BillyTheKid (28. Oktober 2010)

Wo willste den Sonntag hin Nino??


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau
> 
> ICH hab den Grööößten, sag ich doch auch (darf ich aber nicht wenn Toje dabei ist, siehe Bild)
> 
> ...


...mit ´nen hohen Altersdurchschnitt.  
Werde nachher wohl ´ne kleine Runde am Ofen fahren. Denke so ab 16.00 Uhr könnte klappen.


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2010)

Wie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (28. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie geil




oh mein gott...

bei 3:10 bis 3:13 bin ich fast vorm stuhl gefallen.

aber die jungs haben auf jeden fall humor!!!


----------



## Lazy (28. Oktober 2010)

völlig super!
bei 3:40 zeigt sich mal wieder, was rinnen so können 
das vid könnte man auch fast schon mit dem F*-Counter von boris unterlegen


----------



## BillyTheKid (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Jungs sind GEIL!!!

Sind bestimmt Biologen nehmen alle paar Meter ne Bodenprobe!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wo willste den Sonntag hin Nino??



eigentlich nach wibe. 
aber wenn ich allein bin dann fahr ich zum ofen. oder so.


----------



## BillyTheKid (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja alleine wäre schon blöde!!! Mal sehen was sich so ergibt am WE wenn es regnet fahre ich eh nicht nach WIBE, dann bin ich für Ofen!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2010)

Richtig droppen:


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Oktober 2010)




----------



## hugecarl (28. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie geil



Da muss ich wohl doch Kurse anbieten in "Wie rutsche ich mit dem Arsch effektiv Strecken herunter die ich noch nicht fahren kann" oder ?


----------



## hugecarl (28. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Richtig droppen:



Den kannte ich. Ist mein Alter, und hat sich so mal zum Anfang einfach mal was in den Garten gebaut. Scheinbar kann er's ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (28. Oktober 2010)

War das eine coole Tour heute abend mitm Raphi hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Vor allem im dunkeln die As  runter ballern, das ist echt mal was anderes im dunkeln. Naja gerne wieder die Tage.

Hab das mit Andi abgesprochen vorhin. Der Papa ist dann also am Samstag in Willingen am rumhühnern. Sonntag könnte dann eine kurze Runde am Ofen drin sein, habe aber Nachmittag schon wieder was vor also recht früh los.


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Denke , dass ich nächste Woche mal bei einem Nachtritt mitfahren werde. Und morgen Wibe ist gesetzt. Bin kurz vor 9.00 Uhr da.


----------



## toje (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Denke , dass ich nächste Woche mal bei einem Nachtritt mitfahren werde. Und morgen Wibe ist gesetzt. Bin kurz vor 9.00 Uhr da.


 
moin moin,

wer will mit dir schon in der nacht biken gehen!?
du fährst dir ja schon tagsüber so nen shit zusammen...wie soll das erst im dunkeln mit dir werden!?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Da isser ja wieder. Das schaffe ich auch noch alleine. Flutlicht auf´n Helm und ab geht das!!!


----------



## Lazy (29. Oktober 2010)

jo bin dann ma bis sonntag bei göttingen. evtl montag am rad!


----------



## tadea nuts (29. Oktober 2010)

Heute jemand beim Reuber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwann zwischendurch mal....


----------



## Raphnex (29. Oktober 2010)

heute wer am biken?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> heute wer am biken?



Vielleicht nachher mit meiner Lady. Je nachdem, wann ich hier mal fertig werde.


----------



## toje (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Irgendwann zwischendurch mal....


 

dann pack direkt die gabel ein!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> dann pack direkt die gabel ein!!!



Haben wir schon die 44. KW, he?


----------



## toje (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Haben wir schon die 44. KW, he?


 

und ich dachte du hast beziehungen...!?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Hast du überhaupt schon den Rahmen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Oktober 2010)

Heute wer am Ofen unterwegs???


----------



## toje (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt schon den Rahmen?


 

nö, den wollte ich über`s we holen...haste schon was vor am so. oder montag!? 


@ dortmunder:ich nicht.heute ist chillen bei mir angesagt.obwohl...das wetter ist ja schon der hammer!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> @ dortmunder:ich nicht.heute ist chillen bei mir angesagt.obwohl...das wetter ist ja schon der hammer!!!



Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch chillen heute, da ja morgen Bikepark angesagt ist. Aber das gute Wetter reizt schon etwas. Batmanandi hatte mich halt auch schon gefragt ob da heute jemand unterwegs ist und ob ich Lust habe.
Hast du den Commencal Rahmen nun gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nö, den wollte ich über`s we holen...haste schon was vor am so. oder montag!?



Wie holen? Du weist, dass es sowas wie Paketdienst gibt!? Sonntag bin ich ausgebucht.


----------



## toje (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie holen? Sonntag bin ich ausgebucht.


 

na nach essen fahre ich doch lieber persönlich...da braucht man keinen versender für.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es der Rahmen aus Essen ist würde ich mir den auch selber holen. Ist doch um die Ecke und man kann ihn sich ansehen und hat ihn sofort.


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na nach essen fahre ich doch lieber persönlich...da braucht man keinen versender für.



Das leuchtet ein. Wann wolltest du denn dahin?


----------



## toje (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das leuchtet ein. Wann wolltest du denn dahin?


 

weiß net...evtl. am montag!?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Kann man mal drüber sprechen. Watt is nu mit morgen?


----------



## toje (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Watt is nu mit morgen?




lass dich überraschen...


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Bekommst du den Kira überhaupt aus´m Bett?


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Oktober 2010)

F**K die neue Gabel noch nicht da!!! Damit ist der Bunte leider raus für morgen Wibe!! Angeblich wurde sie am Dienstag versendet ist doch Mist, da wurde ich an Tojes Stelle den Rahmen auch abholen ist ja nicht weit und er sitzt nicht wie ein blöden rum(wie ich) und wartet das der Paketmann kommt! Sorry Jungs Ware gern mit aber vielleicht kommt sie ja morgen dann bin ich So oder Mo am Ofen unterwegs!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Bau doch den Fuchs wieder ein...


----------



## toje (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bekommst du den Kira überhaupt aus´m Bett?




na das wird sich zeigen...!?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Sieh zu, sieh zu.....


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Oktober 2010)

Ne der Fuchs liegt sauber hier und vielleicht hab ich ja gluck und sie kommt morgen?! Oh lieber Gott bitte bitte lass die Gabel morgen kommen!!!!! 
Tut mir leid aber bevor dem Fuchs was passiert!!!


----------



## Raphnex (29. Oktober 2010)

jemand lust auf nen night ride?
@dortmunder, chaz
toje du machst nen ruhigen oder?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Oktober 2010)

Nee lass mal heute, muss morgen fit sein im Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (29. Oktober 2010)

och menno


----------



## Burnhard (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie geil



Danke fürs posten 

@BillyTheKid stimmt, der Vorfahrer war Hiwi am Bodenkundelehrstuhl und hat wirlkich letztes Jahr Bodenproben genommen


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Oktober 2010)

ihr seid echt ne lustige Truppe!!!


----------



## hugecarl (29. Oktober 2010)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand zum Berch, der mich mitnehmen könnte ? Ansonsten fahre ich am Sonntag ne Tour.


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ne der Fuchs liegt sauber hier und vielleicht hab ich ja gluck und sie kommt morgen?! Oh lieber Gott bitte bitte lass die Gabel morgen kommen!!!!!
> Tut mir leid aber bevor dem Fuchs was passiert!!!


Was soll dem denn passieren? Bau ein und gut is....


Raphnex schrieb:


> jemand lust auf nen night ride?
> @dortmunder, chaz


Nööööö.....


----------



## DerGraue (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo: Wer Asselt denn morgen alles in WiBe rum?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Danke fürs posten



Immer gerne...


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

dergraue schrieb:


> hallo: Wer asselt denn morgen alles in wibe rum?



ich!!!


----------



## DerGraue (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> ich!!!


 Wer noch?


----------



## DerGraue (29. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja hab mir heute neuen Rahmen gekauft Yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich nicht  was denn für einen?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach ja hab mir heute neuen Rahmen gekauft Yeah



Ist das Tourenbike im Anmarsch?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wer noch?


Ich denke Achim, Toje und Kira sind noch am Start. Tadea kommt eventuell auch noch. Ich bringe noch den Oli mit. Der hat auch noch ein paar Leute im Schlepptau, z.B. Timo.


----------



## Raphnex (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nööööö.....



willst nicht mehr mit mir radfahren oder?
morgen musste evtl


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> morgen musste evtl


Das habe ich schon verdrängt....


----------



## Raphnex (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verdrängt....





kann aber auch mit thomas usw fahren dann kannste ganz alleine rad fahren


----------



## DerGraue (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist das Tourenbike im Anmarsch?


Nöö ein neuer DH Rahmen


----------



## DerGraue (29. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich denke Achim, Toje und Kira sind noch am Start. Tadea kommt eventuell auch noch. Ich bringe noch den Oli mit. Der hat auch noch ein paar Leute im Schlepptau, z.B. Timo.


Oli, Timo wer ist das denn? Können die wenigsten Radfahren?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nöö ein neuer DH Rahmen


Bin ja mal gespannt. Was gibt´s denn? Einen neuen Südafrikaner?


DerGraue schrieb:


> Oli, Timo wer ist das denn? Können die wenigsten Radfahren?


Sicher doch. Sind doch Samstagsfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (29. Oktober 2010)

juhuu!!!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Oktober 2010)

Nich verzagen ,

bin erst jetzt an den Start gekommen, Bodo und GERAFFEL;

WOLLLT iHR JETZT MORGEN MIT ?


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Ups. Erledigt...
Aber GERAFFEL ist sehr schön, Mud Schlucker.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Segas geht nich an sein Handy..


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Der Segas geht nich an sein Handy..



Bödö?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Oktober 2010)

Jau Raafi kommt mit Bodo müsse mal gucken, Bis morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2010)

Bis morgen. Ick freu mir.


----------



## DerGraue (30. Oktober 2010)

Jau das war ein echt geiler Tag heute die Leute das Wetter alles war echt gut PS Die Liftaction war auch geil


----------



## Raphnex (30. Oktober 2010)

ja war super heute nur muss das das nächste mal bei mir etwas schneller gehen! so geht das ja gar nicht!


----------



## toje (30. Oktober 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ja war super heute nur muss das das nächste mal bei mir etwas schneller gehen! so geht das ja gar nicht!




hmmm, du musst ja auch erst mal die strecke verinnerlichen...mit gewalt kann das schon mal ins auge gehen!!!


----------



## Raphnex (30. Oktober 2010)

also morgen glecih wieder hin


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Oktober 2010)

Jo, in Willingen war es heute auch soooo mega geil. Wetter hat super gepasst, bis auf den Wind, die strecke war so mega griffig einfach nur geil. Da hatten wir ja heute alle richtig Spaß so muss es sein. 
Sind um 10 Uhr genau die erste Abfahrt gefahren, und 16.49 Uhr die 20ste und letzte. 
super geil war das man keine Wartezeit am Lift hatte.

Wer ist den morgen am Ofen unterwegs?


----------



## hugecarl (30. Oktober 2010)

Wer ist denn Montag am Ofen ?


----------



## chaz (30. Oktober 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Jau das war ein echt geiler Tag heute die Leute das Wetter alles war echt gut PS Die Liftaction war auch geil


Yepp. War ein saugeiler Tag. Und die Liftaktion war der Brüller!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Oktober 2010)

Liftaktion zum 2.

Klärt uns auf was passiert ist!!

Wenn am Ofen was los ist würde ich auch dort aufschlagen wollen


----------



## chaz (31. Oktober 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Liftaktion zum 2.
> 
> Klärt uns auf was passiert ist!!



Das soll der alte Mann selber erzählen....    

@Toje: Tour fällt heute aus, weil wegen Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (31. Oktober 2010)

Jo, bei dem Schei$$ Wetter hab ich auch keine Lust auf den Ofen und werde etwas chillen. vielleicht morgen abend eine Tour mal sehen wie sich's so entwickelt.

Schönen Sonntag Leute


----------



## Lazy (31. Oktober 2010)

wä ich war in thüringen ohne es vorher zu wissen 
kurz vorm kyffhauser dingens ...

aber meine fresse die haben wälder..! da geht ja mal einiges. ich hab über n forstweg ne circa 200 meter lange steilpassage gesehen ... woooah *sabber* da wär was gegangen ohne kurven kommse da sicher mit 180 sachen runter


----------



## hugecarl (31. Oktober 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. Oktober 2010)

Waren heute alle fahren!!!War schön nen bischen im Dreck gespielt.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. November 2010)

Jau Winnerberch war saugeil ,

hat mal wieder richtig bock gemacht und die Liftaktion war der Knaller, beinahe wären wir auch noch vor Lachen aus dem Lift gefallen!

@chaz schon Foddos am Start??

@brandanschlag ist die CD schon fettich...?


----------



## hugecarl (1. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> @brandanschlag ist die CD schon fettich...?



Brenne gerade die CD's. Leider passen die vom Alten nicht mit auf eine, sodass ich mehrere anfertigen muss.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. November 2010)

Dann nimm doch ne DVD das hilft!!!


----------



## chaz (1. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau Winnerberch war saugeil ,
> 
> hat mal wieder richtig bock gemacht und die Liftaktion war der Knaller, beinahe wären wir auch noch vor Lachen aus dem Lift gefallen!
> 
> @chaz schon Foddos am Start??



Jau, habe fast noch die ganze Liftfahrt gelacht. Einfach geil... Foddos gibbet bald. Ich arbeite dran....


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

Moin zusammen. Wollte heute auf´s Gerät. Den Rest der Woche soll es ja schiffen. Jemand Lust und Laune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Wollte heute auf´s Gerät. Den Rest der Woche soll es ja schiffen. Jemand Lust und Laune?


 

wie wo was soll denn da heute passieren!?


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

15.30 Uhr am Berch?


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

puh, na da muss ich aber gas machen...15:45uhr wäre mir lieber!!!
an welchem berch denn überhaupt???


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> puh, na da muss ich aber gas machen...15:45uhr wäre mir lieber!!!
> an welchem berch denn überhaupt???



Ofen?!


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

jau, allet klar. 

kannst du mal deine pn`s lesen???


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

Habe ich gerade. Keinen Stress am Morgen, ne?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (2. November 2010)

16uhr am berg hab ich gehört?
oder früher?


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

Siehe post 339.


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

War das schön am Berg. Nur etwas früh dunkel...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. November 2010)

Apropos Dunkel,

hat jemand nen guten Tip für ne preiswerte Funzel fürn Lenker,

sollte schon 200-300 Lumen machen...


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

Ich bevorzuge zwar das Original aus dem Hause Lupine, aber der billige Nachbau tut´s auch: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> War das schön am Berg. Nur etwas früh dunkel...




ach hör doch uff ey!!! 

was`n eigentlich los hier, kein jungvolk mehr da, herbstdepression!?


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ach hör doch uff ey!!!


Ärgerst du dich jetzt sehr, du Wetterexperte?


toje schrieb:


> was`n eigentlich los hier, kein jungvolk mehr da, herbstdepression!?


Haben das Hobby gewechselt....


----------



## BillyTheKid (2. November 2010)

Neue Projekte, neue Projekte!! Das ist los mit dem Jungvolk..... 

Bei mir zumindest so!!!!


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ärgerst du dich jetzt sehr, du Wetterexperte?




ach quatsch, war opti auf meiner couch!!!


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ach quatsch, war opti auf meiner couch!!!



Hat deine Lady dich so an die Wand gefahren bei der Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat deine Lady dich so an die Wand gefahren bei der Tour?



naja...  aber datt war schon ein hartes we, frag mal den kira!!! 
aber bald wird alles gut, dann macht auch das touren fahren noch mehr spaß!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (2. November 2010)

Ja hier ist wohl garnichts mehr los????


----------



## BillyTheKid (2. November 2010)

Toje formst du deinen Körper noch etwas für deine Saisonkarte??


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> naja...  aber datt war schon ein hartes we, frag mal den kira!!!


Der Kira war schon lustig unterwegs in Wibe. Aber nervenstark isser. Von 3 Leuten angeblökt zu werden ( Gas! Lass uff die Brems´! Was wird denn das da vorne? Geht das auch schneller?) und NICHT entnervt aufzugeben, hat was. Hut ab.


toje schrieb:


> aber bald wird alles gut, dann macht auch das touren fahren noch mehr spaß!!!


Bin gespannt auf den Hobel.


----------



## st44lk33r (2. November 2010)

Hi leutz ich bin auch mal wiedre on nach der woche urlaub und prüfungsstress, arbeitsstress etc! hoffe ich das ich langsam mal wieder aufs bike komm! so wie ich im mom zeit hab wird das nichts mit großartigen fortschritten!


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Kira war schon lustig unterwegs in Wibe. Aber nervenstark isser. Von 3 Leuten angeblökt zu werden ( Gas! Lass uff die Brems´! Was wird denn das da vorne? Geht das auch schneller?) und NICHT entnervt aufzugeben, hat was. Hut ab.
> 
> jo, der hat nerven wie stahl!!!
> 
> ...



und ich erst mal...


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

ui, was`n da passiert!?


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ui, was`n da passiert!?



Wo?      Haben wir wieder ´nen link vergessen?


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

nö, in deinem zitat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nö, in deinem zitat...



Zitatfälscher!!! Sitzt der Vogel neben dir?


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?




lass gut sein...  

bin wech... bis spädda.


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> lass gut sein...
> 
> bin wech... bis spädda.



Oohhhh, sollte die Hände vom Bier lassen. Stand da etwas arg auf der Leitung....


----------



## hugecarl (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ach hör doch uff ey!!!
> 
> was`n eigentlich los hier, kein jungvolk mehr da, herbstdepression!?



Das Jungvolk macht gerade Führerschein und hat keine Lampe


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das Jungvolk macht gerade Führerschein und hat keine Lampe




am we war doch schönes wetter!!!


----------



## hugecarl (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> am we war doch schönes wetter!!!



Und leider auch Erste-Hilfe-Kurs und Fahrstunde  Und Montag war ja niemand unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das Jungvolk macht gerade Führerschein und hat keine Lampe



Braucht man beides im Forum nicht.....


----------



## hugecarl (2. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Braucht man beides im Forum nicht.....



Naja, das is ja halb so lustig, wenn man nie fährt ^^


----------



## toje (2. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Und Montag war ja niemand unterwegs.



doch doch, da waren alle auf tour...

so, bin raus jetzt. tschöööß


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> doch doch, da waren alle auf tour...



Yeah!!!


----------



## hugecarl (2. November 2010)

Okay, ich war ja heute fahren. Aber nur für anderthalb Stunden in der Stadt treppauf treppab.


----------



## chaz (2. November 2010)

Rolltreppe? So, bin jetzt auch wech. Bis denn dann.


----------



## hugecarl (2. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Rolltreppe? So, bin jetzt auch wech. Bis denn dann.



Nein. Neudeutsch "Street mountain biking".


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Okay, ich war ja heute fahren. Aber nur für anderthalb Stunden in der Stadt treppauf treppab.



Da hätte ich auch ma wieder bock drauf....schön Menschenslalom....Rolltreppen...usw


----------



## BillyTheKid (3. November 2010)

Ihr Strolche!!!


----------



## Raphnex (3. November 2010)

morgen,
jemand lust auf ne tour heute oder doch lieber menschen slalom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. November 2010)

Sollte es heute Abend trocken sein, könnte ich mir eine Tour vorstellen. Will endlich meine neue Lampe im Terrain testen


----------



## Raphnex (3. November 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Sollte es heute Abend trocken sein, könnte ich mir eine Tour vorstellen. Will endlich meine neue Lampe im Terrain testen



neue lampe?!?! was für eine?


----------



## chaz (3. November 2010)

Heute wird das nix bei mir mit 'ner Tour. Eher morgen. Muss heute den Fuchs holen.


----------



## Raphnex (3. November 2010)

was machsten dan jetzt mit deiner boxxer?


----------



## toje (3. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute wird das nix bei mir mit 'ner Tour. Eher morgen. Muss heute den Fuchs holen.


 

bei mir auch net...ich muss heute den rahmen abholen!!!


----------



## Raphnex (3. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> bei mir auch net...ich muss heute den rahmen abholen!!!



auf den bin ich ja mal gespannt 
können wir den diese woche noch sehen?


----------



## chaz (3. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> was machsten dan jetzt mit deiner boxxer?



Behalten!


----------



## Raphnex (3. November 2010)

schade


----------



## toje (3. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> auf den bin ich ja mal gespannt
> können wir den diese woche noch sehen?


 

nö, ich denke nicht...da fehlen mir noch ein paar teilchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (3. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Behalten!


 

du geitziges viech du...gönn` dem studi doch mal ne boxxer!!!


----------



## chaz (3. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> du geitziges viech du...gönn` dem studi doch mal ne boxxer!!!



Nööö. Übrigens: Bring nachher genug Kohle mit. Habe gerade deine Gabel abgeholt.


----------



## toje (3. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nööö. Übrigens: Bring nachher genug Kohle mit. Habe gerade deine Gabel abgeholt.


 

wie wo was willst du!?hattest du nicht gesagt ich kann die auch im dez. zahlen...oder hattest du nicht überlegt mir die zu weihnachten zu schenken!?ich meine da war was in der art...


----------



## chaz (3. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wie wo was willst du!?hattest du nicht gesagt ich kann die auch im dez. zahlen...oder hattest du nicht überlegt mir die zu weihnachten zu schenken!?ich meine da war was in der art...



Du solltest dir mal ein Beispiel an dem Grauen nehmen. Der ist nicht mehr so verwirrt. Über den ersten Punkt lässt sich ja reden. Aber zu Weihnachten? Da lasse ich dir den Spritzschutz dran...


----------



## toje (3. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber zu Weihnachten? Da lasse ich dir den Spritzschutz dran...


 

ach der graue bringt es zu hause einfach nicht mehr... 

spritzschutz, mir auch egal...ich habe nen seitenschneider zu hause, kein thema!!!


----------



## chaz (3. November 2010)

Verletze dich dabei nicht. Du bist ja nicht so geschickt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. November 2010)

Für unseren Tittenfreund aus Schwerte!


----------



## BillyTheKid (3. November 2010)

Dat is ja ma geil!!!


----------



## chaz (3. November 2010)

Wir bräuchten mal einen Freiwilligen, damit wir das mal nachmachen können: 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5811576/


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> neue lampe?!?! was für eine?



Bilder sind in meinem Album, Beamshots folgen sobald ich draußen war um welche zu machen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten mal einen Freiwilligen, damit wir das mal nachmachen können:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5811576/



Aber sicher nicht mit eigenem Bike, aber geiles Bild isses schon


----------



## toje (3. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten mal einen Freiwilligen, damit wir das mal nachmachen können:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5811576/


 

na der hat aber mal nen ordentlichen hieb aus der pulle genommen!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. November 2010)

bei ner runde durch die stadt wäre ich direkt dabei, da kann ich mir auch direkt mal so ne CD usw abholen


----------



## hugecarl (3. November 2010)

NFF [Beatnut];7720089 schrieb:
			
		

> bei ner runde durch die stadt wäre ich direkt dabei, da kann ich mir auch direkt mal so ne CD usw abholen



Perfekt, dann lass uns das doch heute mal machen ^^ Wann hasse Zeit ?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. November 2010)

jetz?
schick ma handynummer per pn


----------



## hugecarl (3. November 2010)

Die Aktion in der Stadt war heute mal voll gut. Respekt an Pedda für die Rolltreppe ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

Na, das Wetter ist ja mal allerliebst. Wenn´s heute Nachmittag nicht zu sehr kübelt und ich mich aufraffen kann, dann fahre ich vielleicht ´ne lockere Tour. Na, Schwerter...feuchte Träume über Andorra gehabt?


----------



## toje (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Na, Schwerter...feuchte Träume über Andorra gehabt?


 

moin moin,

jau, ich habe den bock letzte nacht bestimmt 2-3x montiert...sah gut aus!!!


----------



## Lazy (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten mal einen Freiwilligen, damit wir das mal nachmachen können:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5811576/




gegenseitiges abfackeln an der piste ? geil!


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> jau, ich habe den bock letzte nacht bestimmt 2-3x montiert...sah gut aus!!!


Bei DER Gabel auch kein Wunder.


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> gegenseitiges abfackeln an der piste ? geil!


Danach braucht man erstmal keinen Rasierer....'ne Brandrodung quasi.


----------



## toje (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei DER Gabel auch kein Wunder.


 

die hatte ich in meinem traum auch schon pulvern lassen...danach ging es dann so...


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

In welcher Farbe?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Die Aktion in der Stadt war heute mal voll gut. Respekt an Pedda für die Rolltreppe ^^



Astreine Aktion, aber die CD von dir ist leer *heul*


----------



## hugecarl (4. November 2010)

NFF [Beatnut];7722324 schrieb:
			
		

> Astreine Aktion, aber die CD von dir ist leer *heul*



Ist das jetzt nen Witz ? Ich hab die doch noch neulich gebrannt!

Btw: Wer hat denn Lust heute so ab 14 Uhr ne Tour zu fahren ? Ich hab heute früh Schluss, und da bräuchte ich keine Lampe ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> In welcher Farbe?


 

weiß, schwarz oder grün...wie gesagt, ich hatte den bock letzte nacht 2-3x aufgebaut.habe auch mal nach den besagten grünen anbauteilen geschaut.
no way... da wird man mal so richtig arm bei!!!nach und nach wird jetzt getunt!!!

mit artur bin ich schon am quatschen von wegen gabel pulvern lassen!!!


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> mit artur bin ich schon am quatschen von wegen gabel pulvern lassen!!!


Das war sooooo klar.


----------



## toje (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das war sooooo klar.


 

ja nu, muss ja auch was für`s auge sein der bock!!!


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, das Ding vor der Wartung pulvern zu lassen? Ist ja ganz neu, dass du auf eine gute Optik wert legst...


----------



## hugecarl (4. November 2010)

Nochmal: Wer hat denn Lust jetzt gleich ne kleene Tour zu fahren ?


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

Ist für mich ein wenig zu früh. Muss noch der first lady dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, das Ding vor der Wartung pulvern zu lassen? Ist ja ganz neu, dass du auf eine gute Optik wert legst...


 

jein... die rotzgabel kann man nicht pulvern lassen, da die tauchrohre beschichtet sind-und laut artur diese beschichtung sich im ofen dann auflöst.

ey, dass werde ich meiner liebsten sagen!!! 

@ brandy: muss auch noch malochen.


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ey, dass werde ich meiner liebsten sagen!!!



Du spricht mit deinen Rädern? So, meine Gabel ist zum Service und der Vorbau ist geordert.


----------



## toje (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du spricht mit deinen Rädern? So, meine Gabel ist zum Service und der Vorbau ist geordert.


 

jetzt mach mal keine rolle rückwärts hier...du hast von optik gesprochen, dass ich wohl keinen wert darauf lege.und das werde ich der astrid gleich berichten.bin ja mal gespannt wie sie dich beim nächsten mal begrüßt!!! 

äh, was mit der shit gabel und deinem komischen vorbau/brücken zeugs ist, interessiert nun wirklich keinen!!!


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jetzt mach mal keine rolle rückwärts hier...du hast von optik gesprochen, dass ich wohl keinen wert darauf lege.und das werde ich der astrid gleich berichten.bin ja mal gespannt wie sie dich beim nächsten mal begrüßt!!!


Nachdem ich sie beim letzten Mal in den Modder habe fahren/fallen lassen, wundert es mich eh, dass sie mich noch kennt.  


toje schrieb:


> äh, was mit der schönen gabel und deinem traumhaften vorbau/brücken zeugs ist, interessiert nun wirklich keinen!!!


Doch! MICH!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (4. November 2010)

So liebe Leute wenn der Bunte Gluck hat kann er nächstes We mit dem neuen Hobel am Berg aufschlagen!!!! Ick freu mir soooooo


----------



## Deleted 154398 (4. November 2010)

mach mal wenns wetter stimmt bin ich sonntag wieder am ofen. erinner mich nur vorher noch an das laufrad


----------



## BillyTheKid (4. November 2010)

Jo mach ich nino ansonsten muss ich schauen ob wir mal zu dir kommen oder du zu uns nach Dirty Essen?!


----------



## DerGraue (4. November 2010)

Hallo: Wie haste schon wieder neuen Bock Billyboy?


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

War gerade 2 Stunden im Wald. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Man sieht bloß kaum noch die trails vor lauter Laub. Hat jemand Lust mit mir am Samstag den Ofen zu räumen?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (4. November 2010)

muss samstag arbeiten. am sonntag könnt ich mitmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (4. November 2010)

@der Grau. 
Jo der Billyboy hat nen neuen Hobel du aber auch oder?!


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

nino2063 schrieb:


> muss samstag arbeiten. am sonntag könnt ich mitmachen!



Ich lass´ dir was übrig....


----------



## Deleted 154398 (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich lass´ dir was übrig....


das ist ja nett von dir!


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

nino2063 schrieb:


> das ist ja nett von dir!



So bin ich.


----------



## Raphnex (4. November 2010)

@chaz wäre wohl dabei
und sag doch beim nächsten nightride bescheid dann komme ich mit


----------



## chaz (4. November 2010)

Wird gemacht. Samstag mittag am Berch?


----------



## Lazy (4. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wird gemacht. Samstag mittag am Berch?




nur räumdienst?
evtl kann ich mich wenigstens für 1-2 stunden anschließen. check ich morgen..


----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> nur räumdienst?



Yepp. Schwimmen wäre auch noch ´ne Alternative.


----------



## Lazy (5. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Yepp. Schwimmen wäre auch noch ´ne Alternative.



falls ich nachkomme, reservier mir doch schonmal ne liege. einfach handtuch drauf und das passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> falls ich nachkomme, reservier mir doch schonmal ne liege. einfach handtuch drauf und das passt



Ich glaube nicht, dass der Schwerter so lange liegen bleibt....


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. November 2010)

Wenn ihr Lust habt einen Dortmunder zu unterstützen, dann nehmt an der Wahl zum Mountainbiker des Jahres teil. Unser Felix hat es unter die 5 nominierten geschafft und jede Stimme zählt ja bekanntlich
Verdient hätte er den Titel allemal!
Da ihr ja auch gerne Filmchen schaut, habt ihr hier noch ein aktuelles Video von Felix. Gefilmt von unseren Freunden von WHYEX
 Gruß Jens!


----------



## toje (5. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Schwerter so lange liegen bleibt....


 

was willst du von mir...fegen kannst du alleine, ich fahre mir lieber die piste frei, du vollpfosten!!!


@ willi: schon geschehen.


----------



## hugecarl (5. November 2010)

Wer hat denn Lust Sonntag ne Runde am Ofen zu drehen UND mich mitzunehmen ?


----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

@Toje: Ja, ja...fahren wollen sie alle. Gerade schon Equipment besorgt. Sollte wohl langsam mal beim Kira 'ne Ausbildung anfangen. Der könnte uns mal 'nen Laubbläser organisieren.


----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

@Willi: Ist geritzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (5. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Ja, ja...fahren wollen sie alle. Gerade schon Equipment besorgt. Sollte wohl langsam mal beim Kira 'ne Ausbildung anfangen. Der könnte uns mal 'nen Laubbläser organisieren.


 

paß mal uff, außer uns pflegt keiner so recht die strecke...zumindest sind wir beide immer dabei wenn es was zu tun gibt.und jetzt sollen wir noch den hof fegen für den rest der downhill- / freeridegesellschaft!?also irgendwo hört der spaß auf...

ich habe gerade viel viel besseres zu tun...und, ist doch mal schön spannend auf dem track wenn man die wurzel usw. nicht so richtig sieht.


----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

Habe wohl einen Ironiesmilie vergessen... 
Gestern in der Dunkelheit war es in der Tat sehr spannend. Zumal ich meine Lampe nur am Lenker hatte. Muss mal wieder den Helmhalter suchen.


----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ...und jetzt sollen wir noch den hof fegen für den rest der downhill- / freeridegesellschaft!?also irgendwo hört der spaß auf...


Sehr geil!


----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

*Kein Problem! Ich räume morgen den Ofen alleine frei, Jungx!!!*


----------



## Lazy (5. November 2010)

chill ma. ich bin um 12 da

hast was an werkzeuch da? hab nichtmal n besen  ..


----------



## DerGraue (5. November 2010)

Du wirst es nicht glauben aber Morgen hab ich keine Zeit mach doch meinen Staplerschein sonst wäre ich zur Streckenpflege gekommen da an meinem neuen Bock noch zwei sachen fehlen


----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben aber Morgen hab ich keine Zeit mach doch meinen Staplerschein sonst wäre ich zur Streckenpflege gekommen da an meinem neuen Bock noch zwei sachen fehlen


Staplerfahrer Bodo. Du bist entschuldigt. Das Ding kann ich dir auch ausfüllen.


----------



## hugecarl (6. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> *Kein Problem! Ich räume morgen den Ofen alleine frei, Jungx!!!*



Ich möchte gerne helfen. Ich kann aber nur sonntags. Yeah.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (6. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben aber Morgen hab ich keine Zeit mach doch meinen Staplerschein sonst wäre ich zur Streckenpflege gekommen da an meinem neuen Bock noch zwei sachen fehlen



Schönes Gerät übrigens mit viel Potenzial 
Hab seit gestern endlich wieder ein Hinterrad.....mit den besten Speichen und Nippeln wo gib und bestmöglich eingespeicht..... YEAH²

BMO wird wohl nächste woche mein seit 3 Monaten bestelltes HR endlich liefern können, die Single Track bei bei Veltec bis gestern nicht lieferbar und somit konnte man mein HR nicht zusammenbauen......AFFEN
Naja hauptsache es kommt nu.....
Morgen Schaufeln....mmm.....ma schauen wieviel ich heut schaffe, wenn es ausreichend ist komm ich auch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. November 2010)

Hi seh auch zu , daß ich morgen komm, verdammt hättet mal vorher was sagen sollen, hätte noch kurzfristig nen Laubbläserich besorgt, kein Thema sowas..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. November 2010)

Fettes Danke an Timä und Raphnix für die Hilfe bei der Aktion "Agent Orange" am Ofen. Beide Lines sind laubfrei.


----------



## Lazy (6. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne helfen. Ich kann aber nur sonntags. Yeah.




der post geht aufn puls ..


@chaz: jetzt bin ich aber auch gut frittiert


----------



## chaz (6. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> der post geht aufn puls ..
> 
> 
> @chaz: jetzt bin ich aber auch gut frittiert



Timä, der Mann am Besen!


----------



## Lazy (6. November 2010)

gut, dass der arbeitskreis "agent orange" gleich wenigstens den bimbam baumeln lassen kann


----------



## hugecarl (6. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> der post geht aufn puls ..



Hä ? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Raphnex (6. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Timä, der Mann am Besen!



wenn nicht der hund dran hing


----------



## Raphnex (6. November 2010)

@brandi
weißt du warum steve peat weltmeister geworden ist?!?!
Weil er es wollte!!!


----------



## hugecarl (6. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @brandi
> weißt du warum steve peat weltmeister geworden ist?!?!
> Weil er es wollte!!!



Ich versteh jetzt nich was das alles miteinander zu tun hat. Ich hatte heute halt keine Zeit. Basta. Morgen dagegen schon.


----------



## Lazy (6. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hä ? Verstehe ich nicht.



passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. November 2010)

Ist ja wieder witzig hier....


----------



## BillyTheKid (6. November 2010)

Sorry Jungs der Bunte hat Nachtdienst! Der Tima weiß Bescheid das ich heute Abend nicht am Start bin, der schwatze ist auch arbeiten! 
Ware gern gekommen um mich abzulenken ist das mies wenn der Rahmen im Keller liegt und man kann ihn nicht zusammenbauen weil noch Teile fehlen!!!!!!!!!! Ich hoffe aber das die Woche alle Teile ankommen.


----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)

Moin. Nur so zur Info: Bin high noon am Berg.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. November 2010)

Frühstücke gerade 
Muss aber auch noch viel tun für die Uni 
Viel spaß


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. November 2010)

Was ist los hier alle noch im Koma oder schon wieder auf dem Bike???


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. November 2010)

Wie war es gestern in der Fleischfreienzone?? Habt ihr nen paar Burger in euren Jackentaschen versteckt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)

War wieder lustig am Berg. War stellenweise gut rutschig.


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. November 2010)

Wer war alles am Berg?


----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)

Der Raphnix, Mud-Schlucker, Daniel, Timo, Dirk, noch´n Daniel und noch ein paar andere Dudes. Tadea und der Brandi waren auch noch kurz da. Und der Nils kam kurz zu Fuß vorbei.


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. November 2010)

Ja super immer wenn ich nicht dabei sind alle anderen am Start!! Soll mir das etwa zu denken geben? 

Wie war es gestern beim Tim?


----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)

War´n lustiger Abend. Bin aber relativ früh abgehauen; wollte ja heute auf´s Gerät. Der Rest hat wohl noch bis halb vier oder so gezaubert.


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. November 2010)

Oh ha na dann lagen wohl heute noch nen paar im Koma!! Ich ware gern heute radgefahren, ich hoffe ja nächstes we klappt!!!


----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)

Joa, da waren einige gestern gut dabei.


----------



## DerGraue (7. November 2010)

Hallo: Bin heute morgen so gegen 4.00 von der Bullerei angehalten worden und durfte erst mal Pusten Yeah und ne geile Polizistin hat das Gerät gehalten


----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Hallo: Bin heute morgen so gegen 4.00 von der Bullerei angehalten worden und durfte erst mal *Pusten* Yeah und ne geile Polizistin hat *das Gerät* gehalten


Welches?


----------



## DerGraue (7. November 2010)

Das sag ich hier nicht in der Öffentlichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)




----------



## DerGraue (7. November 2010)

Brauchte noch nicht mal einen 10ner bezahlen weil ich kein Licht hatte


----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)

Wie viel Promille waren es denn?


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. November 2010)

Welches Gerat??? 

Der war geil Schrei mich weg!!! Das hat sie ja wohl ohne Licht gefunden deswegen brauchtest du auch nichts bezahlen!! Man man hat er ihr direkt ins Auge gestochen!!!


Mit dem Gerat!!!


----------



## DerGraue (7. November 2010)

Na ja hatte noch keine 1.6 Promille aber wie viel es waren wollten sie mir auch nicht sagen sonst könnte ich ja beim nächsten mal noch mehr Trinken


----------



## chaz (7. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> ...sonst könnte ich ja beim nächsten mal noch mehr Trinken


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. November 2010)

Stark, ich hatte vorbildlich licht, an meinem "Nicht-Fahrrad"
is ja schliesslich aufkleber drauf und würd ich dann auch so begründen von wegen da passt nix dran usw.
War aber auch nen bissal betrunken, hab noch meiner freundin geschrieben, hat sie mir heut mittag gesagt 
War aber doch cool, aber nächstesma bringt jemand anders das teure zeug mit


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. November 2010)

Welches Gerät???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. November 2010)

UUps war zu spät , ja ja , man sollte zwischendurch mal aktualisieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. November 2010)

Den Grauen kann man aberauch nich allein ausm Haus lassen weder zu Fuß noch aufm Drahtesel.


----------



## Raphnex (7. November 2010)

wat wie 1,6 und da is der lappen nicht weg????!?!?!?
alter vadder dat glück is mit den dumen 
war geil gestern!


----------



## chaz (8. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> alter vadder dat glück is mit den *dumen*





Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> UUps war zu spät , ja ja , man sollte zwischendurch mal aktualisieren....


----------



## chaz (8. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Den Grauen kann man aberauch nich allein ausm Haus lassen weder zu Fuß noch aufm Drahtesel.



Zu Fuß hätte er eh wieder nur gelegen....

Hat jemand Lust und Laune auf ´nen Dämmerungsritt morgen?


----------



## toje (8. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Zu Fuß hätte er eh wieder nur gelegen....
> 
> Hat jemand Lust und Laune auf ´nen Dämmerungsritt morgen?


 

wie wo was willst du denn in der dämmerung reiten???


----------



## chaz (8. November 2010)

18.00 Uhr oben an der Eiche zum Beispiel?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (8. November 2010)

woa ich hab gestern erst um 13 uhr das licht der welt erblickt .. da konnten mich nichtmal potentielle bergbesucher noch zum aufraffen bewegen  der chaz weiß, was ich meine


----------



## chaz (8. November 2010)

Yepp!


----------



## toje (8. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr oben an der Eiche zum Beispiel?!


 

mit oder ohne weib???und 18uhr beim krämer wäre mir auch lieber!!!


----------



## chaz (8. November 2010)

Ich bin ohne Lady dann um 18.00 Uhr bei Krämer.


----------



## Daniel12 (8. November 2010)

ich wollt auch noch kurz sagen dass es gestern nett war am Berch, hat Spass gemacht. Man macht das ja irgendwie viel zu selten...


----------



## Kurtchen (8. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin ohne Lady dann um 18.00 Uhr bei Krämer.



Was ist das denn da plötzlich für eine Orange bei dir 
Machst du jetzt für den Kira Werbung.... du Waldfeger...du...


----------



## chaz (8. November 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Was ist das denn da plötzlich für eine Orange bei dir
> Machst du jetzt für den Kira Werbung.... du Waldfeger...du...



Ich habe es schonmal gesagt und sage es nochmal: Nimm´ weniger davon!!! Du verträgst das Zeug nicht.


----------



## chaz (8. November 2010)

Ups! Das hatte ich noch dem Raphgarnix versprochen und fast vergessen...für seinen fast unermüdlichen Einsatz am Samstag gibt´s ein


----------



## Raphnex (8. November 2010)

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


und ich verdiene mir gleich das nächste ich geh jetzt nämlich rad fahren


----------



## chaz (8. November 2010)

@Toje: Ich bringe morgen die Schwabenschwu... noch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (8. November 2010)

arsch kalt draußen aber war ne schöne tour


----------



## toje (9. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Ich bringe morgen die Schwabenschwu... noch mit.


 

mir bleibt aber auch nix erspart... 
das soll aber jede menge regen geben heute nachmittag.naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen!?


----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> mir bleibt aber auch nix erspart...
> das soll aber jede menge regen geben heute nachmittag.naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen!?



Mir ja auch nicht. So nass soll es nun auch nicht werden. Schauen wir mal, ne?!


----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Zur Info: Der Raphniewas und ich starten heute um 17.15 Uhr ab dem Augustinum zu ´ner Tour.


----------



## Raphnex (9. November 2010)

die zimmerbelegung ist in meiner hand!!!

aha und jetzt hättest du wohl gerne das ich vor dir knie und darum bettel das ich zu dir ins zimmer darf???
kannste vergessen ich geh zu chaz


----------



## toje (9. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> die zimmerbelegung ist in meiner hand!!!
> 
> aha und jetzt hättest du wohl gerne das ich vor dir knie und darum bettel das ich zu dir ins zimmer darf???
> kannste vergessen ich geh zu chaz



jetzt bringste hier aber etwas durcheinander, junge junge bist du wirsch...!!!


----------



## Raphnex (9. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jetzt bringste hier aber etwas durcheinander, junge junge bist du wirsch...!!!



hatte ja auch grade 6h regelungstechnik 
is sowas wie arbeit aber das kennste ja wieder nicht!!!


----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ich geh zu chaz


Das kannste dir ja mal knicken. Nichts da!!!


Raphnex schrieb:


> hatte ja auch grade 6h regelungstechnik


Und warum bekommst du nix geregelt? Lern´ doch mal was.


----------



## Raphnex (9. November 2010)

wie der toje kommt nicht mit wer soll dir den dan gleich beistehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (9. November 2010)

korrekte action heute am ofen!
das fegen hat sich seeehr gelohnt!


----------



## FunkyRay (9. November 2010)

Hey ihr Lieben! Wie ist es so bei euch? Alle lieb zueinander? Wenn der Alkoholiker mal ausgeflogen ist wird gesoffen oder wie?

Gruß aus Frankfurt


----------



## Lazy (9. November 2010)

FFD meeting


----------



## FunkyRay (9. November 2010)

Ich würde mich doch gut als Repräsentant und Botschafter machen. Nehmt ihr mich auf?


----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> das fegen hat sich seeehr gelohnt!


Auf jeden Fall. War zwar stellenweise am Sonntag noch gut rutschig, aber im Allgemeinen gut fahrbar. Krater ging noch ganz gut.

@Raphgarniewas: Tour hat Spaß gemacht. Dafür gibt´s, wie gewünscht, ein:


----------



## Raphnex (9. November 2010)

es gibt nichts geileres als die heiße dusche danach 

@chaz geile tour hat spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> es gibt nichts geileres als die heiße dusche danach



Wetten das doch?


----------



## Raphnex (9. November 2010)

für dich auch eins


----------



## Raphnex (9. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetten das doch?



momentan nicht ganz sicher  aber in ner halben stunde könnten man noch mal übersbiken reden


----------



## toje (9. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @chaz geile tour hat spaß gemacht




hmmm, ich habe mit astrid auch ne kleine runde gedreht.25km und 570hm...  mit euch wollte sie nicht fahren, dass heißt mit holger schon.  raffi raffi, was hast du nur für nen eindruck hinterlassen!? 

aber habt ihr keinen nassen arsc* bekommen???wir schon...


----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Doch haben wir. Seid ihr im Wannebachtal gefahren? Wir haben zwei Radler gesehen und ich hatte so den Eindruck gehabt, dass ihr das gewesen sein könntet.


----------



## toje (9. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Doch haben wir. Seid ihr im Wannebachtal gefahren? Wir haben zwei Radler gesehen und ich hatte so den Eindruck gehabt, dass ihr das gewesen sein könntet.




jau, dass kann gut sein... ich habe da auch etwas verdächtiges gesehen...  wie spät war es denn da in etwa!?


----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Kann ich schlecht sagen. Wir sind da den Trail an der A45 unter der Brücke runter gekommen...


----------



## toje (9. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Kann ich schlecht sagen. Wir sind da den Trail an der A45 unter der Brücke runter gekommen...




aha... und wo sollen wir da gewesen sein???


----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Auf dem Weg zu der Strasse, die rechts zu Krämer hochführt.


----------



## toje (9. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zu der Strasse, die rechts zu Krämer hochführt.




wenn wir dann links richtung holzener schlammwald abgebogen sind, dann waren wir das!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Yepp. Das seid ihr gewesen. Witzig.


----------



## chaz (9. November 2010)

Was ein geiles Bild: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7737976&postcount=866


----------



## Raphnex (9. November 2010)

das is echt geil!
mach ich doch grad mal als desktop hintergrund


----------



## Lazy (10. November 2010)

n 5er für den, der raffi als hintergrund nimmt!


----------



## Raphnex (10. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> n 5er für den, der raffi als hintergrund nimmt!



dann lass mal rüberwachsen!
bin schon drauf


----------



## chaz (10. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> dann lass mal rüberwachsen!
> bin schon drauf



Auf dem Monitor, nicht im Spiegel.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. November 2010)

Wasn das fürn beknacktes Logo, ich will meinen hirnlosen fullface Homer wiederhaben , ich bin zu alt um mich umzugewöhnen

Mit mir könnt Ihrs ja machen , na wartet ich nehm noch ein viel besch*
Logo als Ihr damit Ihrs nur wisst, prinziplose Bande!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. November 2010)

Ach ja....mieser Waldschrat! (hatte ich noch vergessen)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. November 2010)

Elendiger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. November 2010)

...Sauhund?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. November 2010)

Jau!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. November 2010)

So Leute ich melde mich auch mal wieder der Bunte hat Heute weiter aufgerüstet!! Komplette Saintschaltung mit Mega kurzem Käfig und ne schone Saint Kurbel in 165mm, Spank Lenker und Vorbau in weiß!!! Leider ist meine Gabel immer noch nicht da hoffe bis Samstag ist sie eingetroffen sonst kotz ich. 
Hat wenn noch jemand leihweise ne SC mit 11/8 Gabelschaft rumfliegen?


----------



## chaz (10. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau!!!!



Ich verwarne Ihnen!!!


----------



## Raphnex (10. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn beknacktes Logo, ich will meinen hirnlosen fullface Homer wiederhaben , ich bin zu alt um mich umzugewöhnen
> 
> Mit mir könnt Ihrs ja machen , na wartet ich nehm noch ein viel besch*
> Logo als Ihr damit Ihrs nur wisst, prinziplose Bande!



joa da muss ich dir recht geben achim!

fullface homer fullface homer fullface homer!!!!


----------



## chaz (10. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> joa da muss ich dir recht geben achim!
> 
> fullface homer fullface homer fullface homer!!!!



So schon mal gar nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (10. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> So Leute ich melde mich auch mal wieder der Bunte hat Heute weiter aufgerüstet!! Komplette Saintschaltund mit Mega kurzem Käfig und ne schone Saint Kurbel in 165mm, Spank Lenker und Vorbau in weiß!!! Leider ist meine Gabel immer noch nicht da hoffe bis Samstag ist sie eingeölten sonst kotz ich.
> Hat wenn noch jemand leihweise ne SC mit 11/8 Gabelschaft rumfliegen?




nö, nur ne 1,5".die bringt dir aber nix...


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. November 2010)

Oh man!! Naja wer noch eine hat bitte melden! 

Und das wird der Porno Bock aber Chazi ist ja auch am aufrüsten??!! Ich sag nur Titanfeder!!!


----------



## chaz (10. November 2010)

Der Fuchs kommt....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (10. November 2010)

HAHA.........nach 3monaten wird morgen mein zweiter LRS fertig 

Hat jemand noch Bremsscheiben? Brauch da nochma 2 für meine Code, glaub sind 203er


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. November 2010)

Wie der Fuchs kommt!!! Haste ihn schon beim Service gehabt????


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. November 2010)

...stinkt höchstens wie ein Fuchs....fulface homer fullface homer....!


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. November 2010)

Achim hast du nicht noch ne SC Gael leihweise für mich wenn meine bis Sa nicht da sein sollte?!


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

@BTK: Das Füchschen ist nächste Woche wieder da. Hoffentlich kommt das Frästeil von der Insel auch nächste Woche.
@Mud-Schlucker:


----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

chaz;[email protected]: [URL="http://www.smileygarden.de" schrieb:
			
		

> [/URL]


 


kindergarten hier oder was!?


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> kindergarten hier oder was!?



Yepp. Heute morgen gab´s ´nen Clown. Sonst passiert ja hier nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Yepp. Heute morgen gab´s ´nen Clown. Sonst passiert ja hier nix.


 

hat denn keiner mehr was von der piste zu berichten!?


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

Wetter ist ja mal eher bescheiden. Aussichten für´s WE sind auch nicht so dolle. Wollte morgen eventuell fahren, wenn´s sich der Regen in Grenzen hält.


----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetter ist ja mal eher bescheiden. Aussichten für´s WE sind auch nicht so dolle. Wollte morgen eventuell fahren, wenn´s sich der Regen in Grenzen hält.


 


pfui pfui pfui, na das hört sich ja mal net so dolle an!!! 

hmm, mal schauen wegen morgen...wann wollste denn dann los???


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Richte mich nach eventuellen Mitschwimmern. Wird ja etwas wärmer...da kann man schon mal ´nen nassen Arsch riskieren. Mir ist es wohl dann auch egal, ob Freerutschen oder Tourenrutschen.


----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Richte mich nach eventuellen Mitschwimmern. Wird ja etwas wärmer...da kann man schon mal ´nen nassen Arsch riskieren. Mir ist es wohl dann auch egal, ob Freerutschen oder Tourenrutschen.


 

aha, na lass mal abwarten wie dolle der himmel die schleusen öffnet.ich kenne da einen der ist auch ganz heiss darauf seinen neuen afrikaner einzureiten!!!


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> aha, na lass mal abwarten wie dolle der himmel die schleusen öffnet.ich kenne da einen der ist auch ganz heiss darauf seinen neuen afrikaner einzureiten!!!



Das kann ich mir denken...


----------



## Lazy (11. November 2010)

@BTK: der grüne is da auch was am planen dranne ... ich hab irgendwie auf einmal son starkes interesse an der afrikanischen "kultur"


----------



## Kurtchen (11. November 2010)

Gewächse oder Aluteile?


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Gewächse oder Aluteile?



Alufeile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (11. November 2010)

ich sach nur MEHR HOLZ braucht das land 

timä heiß!


----------



## Raphnex (11. November 2010)

http://unterhaltung.freenet.de/boul...et-durch-einmaligen-trick_2133350_705206.html


anschauen einfach genial!


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Sehr schon das freut mich!!ich werde erstmal meine Bremse weiterfahren bis ich nen Bekannten so weit bequatscht habe das er mir seine M4 verkauft der hat ja immerhin noch seine M6 mal abwarten und Tee trinken!!Aber die Saint Kurbel wa jetzt wichtiger, ist das nen geiles Teil!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Dann geht das Aufrüsten über den Winter ja vorran!!! 
@Lazy was haste den so im Auge?! Teile, Rahmen etc. Oder willste den Rahmen vom Bodo haben? Wenn hatte ich Interesse an deiner 66


----------



## hugecarl (11. November 2010)

Jemand noch Interesse an ner Lampe ? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864
Dann würde ich eine mitbestellen ..


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

Bis das Ding hier ist, ist es schon wieder länger hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (11. November 2010)

Na hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Ich will nur nen roten LED Streifen alla Knight Rider! Das reicht völlig aus. Nicht sehen sondern nur gesehen werden!


----------



## Lazy (11. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wenn hatte ich Interesse an deiner 66



das is schön, aber die behalte ich, sofern ich se verbauen kann, was ich mal stark hoffe. ich will keine doppelbrücke bis jetzt. glaub auch nicht, dass ich die 2 cm brauche


----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> das is schön, aber die behalte ich, sofern ich se verbauen kann, was ich mal stark hoffe. ich will keine doppelbrücke bis jetzt. glaub auch nicht, dass ich die 2 cm brauche


 

mal sehen wie du nach frankreich darüber denkst(wenn das denn klappen sollte mit dir), da hatte ich auch mit der boxxer den einen oder anderen durchschlag. 

@ brandy: ich frage mal meine lady...dann kann ich auch wieder mit meinen BEIDEN lampen fahren.


----------



## hugecarl (11. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> mal sehen wie du nach frankreich darüber denkst(wenn das denn klappen sollte mit dir), da hatte ich auch mit der boxxer den einen oder anderen durchschlag.
> 
> @ brandy: ich frage mal meine lady...dann kann ich auch wieder mit meinen BEIDEN lampen fahren.



Alternative wäre ja auch ne Travis SC 
Sach dann an, wenn ich bestellen soll. btw: Wie siehts mit deinem Commencal aus ? Steht das inzwischen ? ^^


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich will keine doppelbrücke bis jetzt. glaub auch nicht, dass ich die 2 cm brauche



Was spricht dagegen? Und manchmal sind 2 cm richtig viel....      Oder stört ´ne DC beim X-up?


----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> btw: Wie siehts mit deinem Commencal aus ? Steht das inzwischen ? ^^


 

nö, so ein paar kleinteile fehlen noch, sind aber bestellt.ich denke noch 1-2 wochen und dann gehts auf probefahrt.


----------



## Lazy (11. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen? Und manchmal sind 2 cm richtig viel....      Oder stört ´ne DC beim X-up?



es kommt doch nicht auf die größe an, sondern wie man damit umgeht 

ja ne das kann ich mir aber echt nich leisten. ich hab zwar montag nochmal versucht scharfe kurven mit ner dc zu fahren, aber soweit kann ich den lenker nicht einschlagen ohne umzufallen, bis die gegen den rahmen kracht.
aber dann könnte ich wenigstens aufm boden keine xup manöver mehr machen ..


----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen? Und manchmal sind 2 cm richtig viel....  Oder stört ´ne DC beim X-up?


 

es kommt ja auch immer darauf an was man so fahren möchte...

letztes jahr am gardasee auf den engen trails mit jeder menge spitzkehren
hat björn die dc verflucht.
da musste er ständig auf dem vorderrad umsetzen.und das klappte nicht immer so dolle. 
eigentlich bräuchte man noch nen ordentlichen freerider mit sc und 180mm federweg vorne und hinten.

möchte einer den steppenwolf gegen nen ordentlichen freerider tauschen!?


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Nein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Nein!!!!


 

ach deine vom mirsch durchgerockte karre will ich auch gar net haben...
ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele von seinen mörder stunts er nicht ganz so sauber gelandet hat!?


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Ja ja!! Kann mir egal sein hab ja noch 3 Jahre Garantie, bekomm ich halt nen neuen Rahmen!


----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja ja!! Kann mir egal sein hab ja noch 3 Jahre Garantie, bekomm ich halt nen neuen Rahmen!


 

na, nicht böse sein...war doch nur ein spruch.
als 3. bike mit 3 jahren garantie würde ich es auch noch nehmen!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Ja weiß ich doch! Aber dein Perp hat doch hinten nur 180mm oder nicht?! Dann kaufst's dir einfach ne Sc Gabel und gut ist, ist doch schnell gewechselt.


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> möchte einer den steppenwolf gegen nen ordentlichen freerider tauschen!?


Ganz sicher nicht!!!


----------



## toje (11. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich doch! Aber dein Perp hat doch hinten nur 180mm oder nicht?! Dann kaufst's dir einfach ne Sc Gabel und gut ist, ist doch schnell gewechselt.




nö, wahlweise 180mm oder 200mm...aber mit 180mm bin ich das teilchen noch nie gefahren.  hmm, ne 180mm sc habe ich ja sogar noch zu hause.

aber dann muss erst ein neuer downhiller her!!! 

@ chaz: na du hast ja nun wirklich nichts, gegen das ich den wolf eintauschen würde!!!


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> @ chaz: na du hast ja nun wirklich nichts, gegen das ich den wolf eintauschen würde!!!



Ich habe ja auch nicht den geforderten Freerider. Was´n das für´n Wetter?


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Na das Wetter ist doch herlich oder nicht!? Strahlender Sonnenschein und Staubtrocken nur nicht hier!

Naja wenn Sa endlich meine Gabel mal kommt dann werd ich wohl am Sonntag mal zum Ofen starten egal wie das Wetter ist!!


----------



## Raphnex (11. November 2010)

scheiß wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

Die Liteviller schießen wieder den Vogel ab.


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Was ist den bei denen los?? Ist der Prozessor nicht richtig am laufen oder wie?


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

Hat denn morgen jemand Lust auf´ne Tour? Soll morgen nicht ganz so schlimm werden.


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Chaz warste schon mit dem Hund draussen? Wenn du noch gehen solltest nimmste meinen mit? Da draussen geht ja die Welt unter!!!


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

Jau, habe den Hund schon fliegen lassen. Der hatte aber auch keinen Bock auf den Schei$$ da draußen...


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

VERDAMMT!!! Muss ich doch selber gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> VERDAMMT!!! Muss ich doch selber gehen!



Oder deine bessere Hälfte....


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Jau die haut mir Nägel in den Helm mehr aber auch nicht!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. November 2010)

Wer ist den am Sonntag noch dabei? Egal was für ein Wetter ist!


----------



## chaz (11. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wer ist den am Sonntag noch dabei? Egal was für ein Wetter ist!



Frag´ mich das Sonntag früh.


----------



## Lazy (11. November 2010)

hmpf muss auch gleich mitm leihhund raus


----------



## Kurtchen (11. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Liteviller schießen wieder den Vogel ab.



 kann man ja Knetgummi in einer Tuete drunterpappen...


----------



## chaz (12. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat denn* heute* jemand Lust auf´ne Tour? Soll morgen nicht ganz so schlimm werden.



???


----------



## toje (12. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> ???


 

moin moin,

jau feinstes bike wetter da draußen...vollpfosten!!!


----------



## chaz (12. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> jau feinstes bike wetter da draußen...vollpfosten!!!



Du bist aber auch so was von verweichlicht, Junge!!! Dann frage ich mal deine Lady, die ist bestimmt härter....    Die scheut ja auch vor tiefen Matschlöchern nicht zurück!


----------



## toje (12. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Die scheut ja auch vor tiefen Matschlöchern nicht zurück!


 

dafür gibts eh noch einen von mir...wenn du gar nicht mehr damit rechnest.bei den nächsten touren solltest du immer schön aufpassen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> dafür gibts eh noch einen von mir...wenn du gar nicht mehr damit rechnest.bei den nächsten touren solltest du immer schön aufpassen!!!



Hab nix gemacht....


----------



## toje (12. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hab nix gemacht....


 

na das ist es ja gerade...eine warnung deinerseits wäre schon von vorteil gewesen.
aber egal, ich werde meine lady schon rächen...mach dir da mal keinen kopp, wird gaaanz schnell gehen!!!


----------



## chaz (12. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na das ist es ja gerade...eine warnung deinerseits wäre schon von vorteil gewesen.
> aber egal, ich werde meine lady schon rächen...mach dir da mal keinen kopp, wird gaaanz schnell gehen!!!



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Die Rache einer Frau wäre grausamer...


----------



## Lazy (12. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Rache einer Frau wäre grausamer...





ooh ja


----------



## toje (12. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Rache einer Frau wäre grausamer...


 

wenn du meinst...!?ich denke die hat ein größeres herz als ich...


----------



## chaz (12. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wenn du meinst...!?ich denke die hat ein größeres herz als ich...



Egal, ich bin jedenfalls der herzlose hier.


----------



## chaz (12. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> jau feinstes bike wetter da draußen..


Eben! Und deshalb gehe ich jetzt gleich ´ne Runde radeln....


----------



## toje (12. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Eben! Und deshalb gehe ich jetzt gleich ´ne Runde radeln....




na dann hau doch ab!!!


----------



## Philmn (12. November 2010)

Hallo Freeridefreunde!

wir haben uns schon des öfteren beim fahren im Wald gesehen, ich war immer mit einem Rocky unterwegs. Das Rocky ist mir heute aus dem Keller geklaut worden. Vielleicht fährt es ja zufällig an euch vorbei, es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir dann ne pm schicken könntet. Es ist ein komplett Standard-aufgebautes Rocky Mountain Flatline Worldcup von 2010 in weiß. So viele davon dürften in DO nicht rumfahren. Also haut am besten einfach jedem, den ihr mit einem Rocky WC-Rahmen seht auf verdacht auf die f resse. Das Bike war noch NICHT versichert. Finderlohn ist selbstverständlich.

grüße

vielleicht sieht man sich dann mal irgendwann wieder im Wald..vorausgesetzt das bike taucht wieder auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (12. November 2010)

Ouh man, das ist mal richtig bitter. Mir wurd auch mal eins geklaut, aber nicht eins mit sonem Wert. Hoffe dass du's wieder bekommst.
btw: Wir saßen mal in der Bahn zusammen, falls du dich erinnerst


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wenn du meinst...!?ich denke die hat ein größeres herz als ich...


 

Herz ???


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

Hey Leute wenn einer von euch noch ne HOPE M4 braucht für gutes Geld bitte beim Bunten per Tele melden. da ich wohl 2 Sätze für gutes Geld bekommen kann!!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

So der Tadea hat zugeschlagen!! Somit sind die beiden M4 unter Dach und Fach!!


----------



## chaz (12. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na dann hau doch ab!!!



Du bist hässlich!!!  
@Philmn: Beileid. Hoffe du bekommst dein bike wieder.


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

@Philmn  ja Beileid auch von mir Setzt mal nen Foto rein damit ich weiss wann ich jemanden vom Bike hauen darf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (12. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @Philmn  ja Beileid auch von mir Setzt mal nen Foto rein damit ich weiss wann ich jemanden vom Bike hauen darf!!!



Freut sich da jemand schon ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

Ja sicher dat!!


----------



## hugecarl (12. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja sicher dat!!



Aber runter kloppe is ja langweilig  Nen Tritt ins Gesicht im Flug aus der Drehung muss das geben


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

Ja ne bin kein Chinese, ich bin Engländer und die hauen mit der Faust!!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

Auch durch den Helm!!


----------



## hugecarl (12. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja ne bin kein Chinese, ich bin Engländer und die hauen mit der Faust!!!!!



Ich hatte vergessen, Engländer habens ja allgemein nicht so mit dem Treten. Erst recht nicht wenn Bälle dabei sind


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

Genau!!!!


----------



## toje (12. November 2010)

Philmn schrieb:


> Hallo Freeridefreunde!
> 
> wir haben uns schon des öfteren beim fahren im Wald gesehen, ich war immer mit einem Rocky unterwegs. Das Rocky ist mir heute aus dem Keller geklaut worden. Vielleicht fährt es ja zufällig an euch vorbei, es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir dann ne pm schicken könntet. Es ist ein komplett Standard-aufgebautes Rocky Mountain Flatline Worldcup von 2010 in weiß. So viele davon dürften in DO nicht rumfahren. Also haut am besten einfach jedem, den ihr mit einem Rocky WC-Rahmen seht auf verdacht auf die f resse. Das Bike war noch NICHT versichert. Finderlohn ist selbstverständlich.



puh, was`n shit!!! ein foto wäre echt gut!!!


----------



## toje (12. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja ne bin kein Chinese, ich bin Engländer und die hauen mit der Faust!!!!!





sooooo geil!!!!


----------



## Philmn (12. November 2010)

ja ich würd auch die englische variante bevorzugen. bzw. die "sich plötzlich öffnende autotür" falls vorhanden.
die pedale sind schwarz

Danke für die anteilnahme! vielleicht hab ich ja echt glück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (12. November 2010)

@Philmn sieht hin und wieder mal bei ebay nach, auch nach Einzelteilen. Wurde noch mehr geklaut oder "nur" Dein Flatline. Mittlerweile sind die Fahrrad Diebe echt professionel geworden.


----------



## Maniac1989 (12. November 2010)

Philmn schrieb:


> ja ich würd auch die englische variante bevorzugen. bzw. die "sich plötzlich öffnende autotür" falls vorhanden.
> die pedale sind schwarz
> 
> Danke für die anteilnahme! vielleicht hab ich ja echt glück...



Ich hab das heute gesehen an der U-Bahn Saarlandstraße, als ich von der FH nach Hause gefahren bin, das warst nicht du oder?


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

Wunderbar Fotos sind auf dem Handy gesichert zum direkten Vergleich! Also ich Druck dir die Daumen das dein Bike wieder auftaucht! Ich hoffe ich finde es, oh man freu ich mich darauf so ein Penner mal in die Finger zu bekommen!


----------



## hugecarl (12. November 2010)

Hat jemand Lust morgen zum Ofen zu fahren oder alternativ morgen mittag ne Tour zu fahren ?


----------



## chaz (12. November 2010)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104170.html


----------



## hugecarl (12. November 2010)

Wenn da es einen Gott gibt, der das Wetter bestimmt, ist er ein Ar$chloch und kann mich nicht leiden!


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. November 2010)

Naja für Sonntag sieht's ja halbwegs gut aus, also wenn meine Gabel ( hoffentlich) morgen kommt! Werd ich wohl So an den Ofen kommen!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (12. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Naja für Sonntag sieht's ja halbwegs gut aus, also wenn meine Gabel ( hoffentlich) morgen kommt! Werd ich wohl So an den Ofen kommen!


dann bring ich dir die laufräder am sonntag am ofen vorbei. 
falls ich nicht selber fahre.
hab mir aber die woche den rücken an ner hinterachse verhoben. hoffe ichbin sonntag wieder fit zum biken.

ach ja zur post hab ich es auch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Lazy (13. November 2010)

ich spring heut nich aufn bock. wurd vom regenprasseln geweckt .. da fängt der tag gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs ich überlege gerade ob ich zu Hause duschen soll oder einfach vor die Tür gehen?! Ist das herlich draußen! :kotz:


----------



## chaz (13. November 2010)

Ich werde wohl heute auch auf der couch bleiben....


----------



## TDisbike (13. November 2010)

Mmmh, also keiner der heutmittag am Ofen sein wird so 13oo Uhr?


----------



## toje (13. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl heute auch auf der couch bleiben....


 

faule sau, nix zu tun oder was...wie wäre es mal mit ein wenig arbeiten!?


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Sieht so aus als ob keiner da sein wird! Ich Ware sofort dabei wenn meine Gabel schon da ware, hoffe der Postbote kommt gleich sonst Krieg ich nen Anfall!!


----------



## chaz (13. November 2010)

Iss deine Puddingplätzchen!!! War gerade schon was tun. Und ich habe schon meine Veltecs neu gelagert. Da habe ich mir ´ne Coucheinheit verdient. Immerhin war ich gestern schon radeln. Und jetzt schei$$ deine Untergebenen zusammen, Jooonge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Juhu Gabel ist da und Bike ist jetzt fertig!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Juhu Gabel ist da und Bike ist jetzt fertig!!!!!!


wunderbar!! aber was hast du denn jetzt für laufräder dran?


----------



## DerGraue (13. November 2010)

Hallo: Hab mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen reingestellt


----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Hallo: Hab mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen reingestellt


sieht gut aus!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Ja mein altes VR und von nem Kollegen nen altes HI Rad! Fotos kommen gleich!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

bist du denn morgen am berg?
dann bring ich dir die laufräder vorbei.

werd selber wohl morgen nicht biken.
mein rücken macht noch probleme


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Ne weiss ich noch nicht aber dann bleib mal zu Hause und werd wieder Fit! Machen wir dann das nächstemal!! So werd jetzt mal 2 Fotos ins Profil laden!!! Also guckst du!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Schönes Bike Grauer!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

sieht gut aus das bike.

aber die sattelstellung verzeiht kein fehler *g*


----------



## chaz (13. November 2010)

@Grauer: Schick, schick...
@BTK: Leitungen noch kürzen, ansonsten sehr geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (13. November 2010)

was für ne nabe hat das HR nino?


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Ja das heisst dann keine Fehler machen!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

@ Chaz meinst du mich??

Wenn ja da kommt doch eh bald die Hope dran!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> was für ne nabe hat das HR nino?



das was der bunte von mir kriegt hat 135mm schnellspanner.
warum fragst du?


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

@ Lazy ist nicht für dich!!! Der LRS gehört mir!


----------



## Lazy (13. November 2010)

versuchen kann man es!


----------



## chaz (13. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @ Chaz meinst du mich??
> 
> Wenn ja da kommt doch eh bald die Hope dran!!!



Dann ist ja guuut.


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Ja und wie gut das ist, der Tadea wird wohl bald auch Hope fahren!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

@Lazy kann ja meinen Kollegen fragen ob er das HI Rad abgeben will?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

brauchte timä nicht ein 150er?


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Jo haste recht!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

hmmm....


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

hhhhmmmm??? Versteh ich jetzt nicht?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

hmmm... hab ja noch eins in 150er breite


----------



## Lazy (13. November 2010)

evtl komm ich drauf zurück! reservier mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (13. November 2010)

steht eigentlich nicht zum verkauf weil ist mein ersatzlaufrad.
aber ist alles immer eine preis frage!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. November 2010)

Is ja wie Weihnachten hier ,

alle mit neuen Bikes, schön schön

 Kann nicht mal einer das Wetter abstellen, ich bestell mir gleich ne Arche, hab schon Wasser im Keller Grrrr


----------



## chaz (13. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Is ja wie Weihnachten hier ,
> 
> alle mit neuen Bikes, schön schön
> 
> Kann nicht mal einer das Wetter abstellen, ich bestell mir gleich *ne Arche,* hab schon Wasser im Keller Grrrr



Aber mit viel Federweg...


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

@nino  $$$$$$$ denkste jetzt drüber nach doch zu verkaufen?! 
@ Mudschlucker ich bin auch dafür das einer das Wetter abbestellt! 
@all will jemand überhaupt morgen fahren?!


----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2010)

hm wäre zu überlegen wa?!


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Hey Waschi!!!!


----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2010)

Hey HO! unistress ist wieder vorbei...erstmal....da isser wieder!


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Ja zum geilsten Wetter haste wieder Zeit wa?!


----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2010)

riiiiiiiiiichtig! Die swampies sind noch drauf ;-) obwohl die wetties besser wären wa? mal sehen was morgen so geht ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Bis jetzt geht morgen noch garnichts/keiner auf dem Bike! Ja Swampis hab ich drauf wenn nen paar Nasse Schreie hab ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2010)

hab ich auch nicht...swampies müssen reichen...was ist mit den anderen?


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Der schwatte hat kein Bock, der Tadea meldet sich morgen bei mir da ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit brauche und der Rest keine Ahnung!?
Timä?
Chaz? 
Toje?
Bodo?
.......


----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2010)

nino?


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

Hats am Rücken, ist also nicht Fit!!!


----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2010)

wir schauen morgen früh.... ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

OK update morgen!!!!


----------



## toje (13. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Der schwatte hat kein Bock, der Tadea meldet sich morgen bei mir da ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit brauche und der Rest keine Ahnung!?
> Timä?
> Chaz?
> Toje?
> ...




ich glaube das kannse mal knicken...hier regnet es seit 2 tagen nonstop!!!


----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2010)

hmm...schade...


----------



## hugecarl (13. November 2010)

Ich wäre dabei .. brauche aber ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Ansonsten geh ich morgen Middach ne Tour fahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

F**K!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hier siehts auch nicht besser aus, aber wenn keiner in Do fährt dreh ich morgen hier ne Runde alleine. Muss einfach aufs BIKE


----------



## Daniel12 (13. November 2010)

ich wollt morgen auch! ist denn so ab 11 jemand da??? wenn nicht fahr ich auch ne Tour...


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. November 2010)

@Daniel bis jetzt sieht schlecht aus! denke update morgen früh um 9-10uhr


----------



## Daniel12 (13. November 2010)

ok, isch gucke!


----------



## Lazy (14. November 2010)

je nach wetter wa ?!


----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2010)

wetter....? hm das ist eher ein zustand....was geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

Morgen was geht jetzt? Der Tadea hat sich noch nicht gemeldet!


----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2010)

???????


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

So Tadea hat sich gemeldet und nen Riesen Kater naja also fallt alles Heute wohl ins Wasser!! F**K 
Naja ich setz mich heute trotzdem auf den Bock werd dann aber hier ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (14. November 2010)

falls ihr doch irgendwie am ofen seid meldet eich mal aufem handy.
dann schau ich kurz am ofen vorbei.


----------



## Daniel12 (14. November 2010)

komme so gegen 11:30 bis 12:00


----------



## Lazy (14. November 2010)

ich bin wohl auch gleich da aber nich so lange.


----------



## hugecarl (14. November 2010)

Hat irgendwer Lust mich mitzunehmen ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

Nino kannst auch nach Essen oder OB kommen!!


----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2010)

Soo wer ist jetzt wann wie lange am Ofen? Ist ja total warm draußen....?! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 154398 (14. November 2010)

also timä ist egegn 12 am ofen

@dennis: aber in essen ist landunter laut nachrichten gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (14. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich wär dabei, brauche nur ne Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

Ich scheiß drauf nach do für 1 Std oder 2 ist mir der Weg mit Bus und Bahn zu weit!!


----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2010)

@btk: was wäääre wenn ich dich auf meinem weg irgendwo einsammeln würd? liegen 2-3 stationen auf dem weg...

@brandi: liegt leider nicht auf meinem weg....?!


----------



## chaz (14. November 2010)

Ich rutsche heute lieber etwas mit der Tourenkiste durch die Gegend. Fasse mal den Dienstag wieder für´ne Aktion am Berg ins Auge.


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

@Waschi danke aber nein bin jetzt schon hier in den Wäldern unterwegs!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

So der Bunte ist wieder zu Hause und war richtig geil mit dem neuen Bike geht gut um die Kurven und in der Luft auch geil zu handeln! 

So ACHTUNG an alle bitte schaut in den Teilemarkt der FFDs dort hat der Bunte ein paar Leckerchen für euch!!!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

Wer was braucht bitte per Tele melden!!!


----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2010)

jau das war spaßig heute! soo ein cooles wetter! war verhältnismäßig trocken und super boden! die crew war auch lustig! also alles gut! freu mich auf: sonntag!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

TEILE TEILE TEILE schaut rein!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (14. November 2010)

@ Billy: Schau mal lieber ob du günstig ne 888 Evo Ti besorgen kannst ach ja ich brauche eine 400- 3.0 Feder fürn Vivid 240mm einbaulänge


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

Ich schau mal wegen der Feder aber eigentlich immer nur Komplette Dampfer! Wieso dir Gabelnist doch geil WC ATA RC 3 für den Preis!


----------



## Daniel12 (14. November 2010)

ja war cool heute ;-) @ chaz: war auch mit nem Enduro da, war sehr geil!!!
war quasi ne Combo aus Tour und FR/Dh


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. November 2010)

Ja Mist und ich bin hier doch alleine rumgeturnt! Naja von oben war's ja trocken außer am Ende aber nen verdammt nassen Arsch hab ich bekommen von unten!!


----------



## Lazy (15. November 2010)

keine sorge, wir hatten auch pipi-buxen


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Bitte Ton an beim gucken: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (15. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bitte Ton an beim gucken: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119/



Wie gut  Aber wer an so einer Stelle mitten auf der Strecke einfach stehen bleibt, verdients i-wie nicht anders ^^


----------



## Lazy (15. November 2010)

ich hoffe ich hab ihn am ende nicht falsch verstanden - sagt er da echt seinem kollegen, dass sie beim fahren angst bekam als er sie übeholen wollte und sich dann auf die gosch gelegt an? wenn ja, geil


----------



## Lazy (15. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wie gut  Aber wer an so einer Stelle mitten auf der Strecke einfach stehen bleibt, verdients i-wie nicht anders ^^



das könnte zu nem freifahrtsschein werden


----------



## toje (15. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bitte Ton an beim gucken: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119/




wenn die olle auf mich wie sonne irre mit ihrem bike losgegangen wäre, hätte sie direkt ne rechte gerade von mir bekommen!!!was ne kuh...


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wenn die olle auf mich wie sonne irre mit ihrem bike losgegangen wäre, hätte sie direkt ne rechte gerade von mir bekommen!!!was ne kuh...



Du bist mir ´nen Frauenversteher.....
Danke für die Verewigung in deiner Sig! Verpiss´ dich! Hau ab!!!


----------



## Raphnex (15. November 2010)

jemand lust auf nen night ride heute???
oder morgen/übermorgen???


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Ich bin morgen am Berg. Versuche etwas eher Feierabend zu machen. Mittwoch vielleicht...


----------



## Raphnex (15. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bitte Ton an beim gucken: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119/



gottes zoo is groß!


----------



## Raphnex (15. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen am Berg. Versuche etwas eher Feierabend zu machen. Mittwoch vielleicht...



ne morgen gehts bei mir leider nicht 
auf heute abend keine lust?


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> auf heute abend keine lust?



Yepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (15. November 2010)

Holgi wann biste denn morgen am Ofen?


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

So ab 14.00 Uhr.


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Will denn jemand mit dem Bunten am WE ne Runde am Ofen drehen? Sa oder So ist mir egal!!!Oder beide Tage!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurtchen (15. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wenn die olle auf mich wie sonne irre mit ihrem bike losgegangen wäre, hätte sie direkt ne rechte gerade von mir bekommen!!!was ne kuh...



*Chaz ist doch häßlich*

Die SIG hat mal was


----------



## DerGraue (15. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> So ab 14.00 Uhr.


Haste kein Arbeit Keule. Wenn alles klappt bin ich so gegen 15.30 am Start


----------



## DerGraue (15. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Will denn jemand mit dem Bunten am WE ne Runde am Ofen drehen? Sa oder So ist mir egal!!!Oder beide Tage!!!!!!!!!!!


 Nur wenn du ne 400 Feder hast


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> *Chaz ist doch häßlich*
> 
> Die SIG hat mal was  und ist auch noch wahr



Rüttel man nicht so, JOOONGE!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Haste kein Arbeit Keule. Wenn alles klappt bin ich so gegen 15.30 am Start



Doch habe ich. Ist mir aber wurscht. Ich muss auf den Bock.


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Aber wie ich sehe hat der Toje keine Zeit zum Biken, er muss noch üben!!! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhwiUzFdkkw"]YouTube        - Loveparade - Teile rein und ab geht es![/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Ne 400er muss ich mal nachsehen! Ach bitte nehmt den Hinterherfahrer mal mit!!!


----------



## DerGraue (15. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ne 400er muss ich mal nachsehen! Ach bitte nehmt den Hinterherfahrer mal mit!!!


 Muss aber von RS sein die anderen passen nicht


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Wenn´trocken bleibt, könnte man ja auch mal an einem anderen spot fahren.


----------



## DerGraue (15. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn´trocken bleibt, könnte man ja auch mal an einem anderen spot fahren.


Ja dann schlag mal was vor


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

JJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA bin dabei!!! Falls mich einer mitnimmt!? Mein Bike ist ja nicht mehr so groß nur noch Kindergrösse! Wie sieht es mit Belgien aus?????


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Krefeld am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (15. November 2010)

Calwes?! Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

@ Grauer ach so!! Ne du hab nur MZ am Start!!! Nimm doch die Gabel und Dämpfer!!! Für den Preis bestimmt nicht mehr zu bekommen!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Bitte nen Spot wo der Bunte fahren kann mit seinem Fuß!!!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Von mir aus auch Kalwes...


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Filthy trails!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Filthy trails!!!!!!!!


Och nöööö.....


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

ja gut


----------



## BikeLude (15. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Filthy trails!!!!!!!!



An den WE's ist immer voll, unter der Woche ist gut


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Weiß jemand, wie lang die trails bei den Belgiern sind?


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Frag den Mirsch oder einen der Fraktion( Drakush etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Frag den Mirsch oder einen der Fraktion( Drakush etc.)


Werde ich wohl tun.


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Ca. 1km und 2 Strecken kaum höhen Meter aber Lustig!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Hab gerade den Mirsch an der Strippe und der würde mitkommen!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Infos aus erster Hand!!!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

Mal sehen, was der Rest sagt.... Ich persönlich hätte Lust auf Kräh to the field.


----------



## Lazy (15. November 2010)

eigentlich muss ich den grünen ja schohnen


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. November 2010)

Ja gut!! Bis zum WE ist ja noch was hin!!


----------



## odu (15. November 2010)

Hi @ll,

ich bin nächste Woche von Mo - Do in der Gegend.

Gibt es wo in der Nähe vom Westfalenstadion ne Abendrunde?
Würde mich gerne anschließen. Kann ab 17:00 Uhr an Ort und Stelle sein.  

Ausreichend Licht ist vorhanden.

Grüßle


----------



## chaz (16. November 2010)

Das war richtig schön heute am Berch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (16. November 2010)

Ja das kann ich mir denken, das Wetter war in Essen auch richtig geil!


----------



## chaz (16. November 2010)

Nicht weinen, Grauer: R.I.P. Gustl !


----------



## Kurtchen (16. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht weinen, Grauer: R.I.P. Gustl !



Das wollte ich dem Grauen auch gerade schreiben, ne Gustel im Set für 249 nicht schlecht  da legt er sich bestimmt nen Satz hin.


----------



## chaz (16. November 2010)

Wie sieht denn das morgen mit ´ner Tour aus?
Schon gesehen? Soooo geil....


----------



## Kurtchen (16. November 2010)

Auch heute gesehen der Junge hat es echt drauf und das ohne Federung....


----------



## chaz (16. November 2010)

Der Typ ist der absolute Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (16. November 2010)

Die Frontflips sind ja mal richtig sick!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (16. November 2010)

der typ ist der hammer!!


----------



## waschi82 (16. November 2010)

respekt....krasse action!


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. November 2010)

Kann ich auch!!  nur ob es gut geht kann ich nicht sagen!!


----------



## toje (17. November 2010)

@ odu: guckst du hier: http://www.edg-mountainbike-arena.de/index.php?id=mtb-treff


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

Ich setze mich jetzt gleich auf den Tourenbock. Der Rest schwächelt ja, oder lässt den Hausmann raus hängen....


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

Und noch noch mal aus Interesse: Hat jemand Lust Samstag nach Krefeld zu fahren? Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Am Samstag geht Kalwes der Mudschlucker hat auch Bock und wir sind in 15min da Krefeld ist zu weit für 2 Std Radeln


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Kann ich auch!!  nur ob es gut geht kann ich nicht sagen!!


 

Also ich bin dafür  wir stecken dem Bunten mal nen Holzprügel währen der Abfahrt ins Vorderrad, da kann er so nen Frontflip auch!


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Mudschlucker Samstag Kalwes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Also ich bin dafür  wir stecken dem Bunten mal nen Holzprügel währen der Abfahrt ins Vorderrad, da kann er so nen Frontflip auch!


Selbst dann gelingt ihm das nicht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Mudschlucker Samstag Kalwes?


 

Ich seh zu dass ich das einrichte, ej geh mal auf E-Bay nen 240er Vivid für 300 Öschen mit Titanfeder!!!! als Sofortkauf! Nr.290501167772

Guckst Du!!!


----------



## Daniel12 (17. November 2010)

ok, ich vote mal für Sonntag Berch bzw. AS - AS aber nur wenn´s nicht kübelt...


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Keine Kohle kann mir noch nicht mal den Satz Gustav leisten


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Am Samstag geht Kalwes der Mudschlucker hat auch Bock und wir sind in 15min da Krefeld ist zu weit für 2 Std Radeln



Wer hat was von 2 Stunden gesagt?


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

jemand noch lust auf ne tour???


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

Danke, hatte schon.


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Danke, hatte schon.



hm schade willste nicht noch mal 

sonst keiner lust bin!
thomas?


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

Der hat Herrenbesuch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der hat Herrenbesuch....



warum bist du bei ihm?
wie sieht es den mit dem we aus?
fahren jetzt alle zum kalwes?
keiner ofen oder as?


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

Der Kira ist da und die Mädels schauen Fußball. Ich würde gerne Samstag nach Krefeld. Wetter wird ja geil.


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> warum bist du bei ihm?
> wie sieht es den mit dem we aus?
> fahren jetzt alle zum kalwes?
> keiner ofen oder as?


Was ist los haste die Hose voll mal was neues


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Kira ist da und die Mädels schauen Fußball. Ich würde gerne Samstag nach Krefeld. Wetter wird ja geil.


Ey Otte wir haben doch gestern darüber gesprochen Samstag Kalwes


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Kira ist da und die Mädels schauen Fußball. Ich würde gerne Samstag nach Krefeld. Wetter wird ja geil.



verkehrte welt 

ja gut krefeld hätte ich auch lust drauf aber das geht bei mir leider nicht, weil meine frau das we nicht da ist und ich auf den hund aufpassen muss und der soll höchstens 5h alleine sein!

oder würde das doch passen?


----------



## hugecarl (17. November 2010)

Ist i-wer am Sonntach unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> verkehrte welt
> 
> ja gut krefeld hätte ich auch lust drauf aber das geht bei mir leider nicht, weil meine frau das we nicht da ist und ich auf den hund aufpassen muss und der soll höchstens 5h alleine sein!
> 
> oder würde das doch passen?


Du jetzt mal still


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ey Otte wir haben doch gestern darüber gesprochen Samstag Kalwes



Krefeld. Krefeld. Krefeld. Das Wetter und der Boden werden traumhaft sein. Da wartet noch ein großer double auf deinen schwarzen Afrikaner....


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Du jetzt mal still


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Wie is Samstag Kalwes Sonntag Krefeld


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

Anders rum. Sonntag bin ich eh raus.


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

kinder sagt mir einfach wo ihr sa hin wollt und gut is kein bock auf euren kindergarten 

was is den mit freitag?
da könnte man doch auch ein wenig biken oder


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> was is den mit freitag?
> da könnte man doch auch ein wenig biken oder



Klar. Müsstest aber mit dem Kindergarten fahren....


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> kinder sagt mir einfach wo ihr sa hin wollt und gut is kein bock auf euren kindergarten
> 
> was is den mit freitag?
> da könnte man doch auch ein wenig biken oder


Der Holger die treulose Tomate der will nicht zum Kalwes da hat er irgendwie Schiss vor ich denke mal es sind die doubles


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

gerne wann und wo?

andere frage läuft mtb-news.de bei euch auch nur sehr langsam???
mozilla brauch ewig um die seite neu zu laden.


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Der Holger die treulose Tomate der will nicht zum Kalwes da hat er irgendwie Schiss vor ich denke mal es sind die doubles



eher vor deiner fahrweise!
aber kalwes würd ich auch gern mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (17. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> andere frage läuft mtb-news.de bei euch auch nur sehr langsam???
> mozilla brauch ewig um die seite neu zu laden.



Bei mir läufts auch sehr lahm. Und ich benutze Opera.


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

@Raphnix: Die haben ´nen Serverumzug...
@alterMann: Du kennst den Krater, oder???


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> eher vor deiner fahrweise!
> aber kalwes würd ich auch gern mal sehen


Kalwes ist genau dein Ding das wir dir gefallen


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Kalwes ist genau dein Ding das wir dir gefallen



Am Kalwes wird es bestimmt modderig sein. Krefeld ist bestimmt vom Boden um Längen besser....


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Raphnix: Die haben ´nen Serverumzug...
> @alterMann: Du kennst den Krater, oder???


Ja ich kenne den Krater warum


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Kalwes ist genau dein Ding das wir dir gefallen



wodran machste das fest?
doubles sind eigentlich nicht so meins aber muss ja dann


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Am Kalwes wird es bestimmt modderig sein. Krefeld ist bestimmt vom Boden um Längen besser....


Wenn es bis Samstag Trocken bleibt ist es nirgendwo Modderich ne


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne den Krater warum



Och....nur so.


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wodran machste das fest?
> doubles sind eigentlich nicht so meins aber muss ja dann


 Die doubles sind auf dem letzten drittel der Strecke das andere hat Flow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Och....nur so.


 Du Asselnase warte mal ab bis die Testfahrten abgeschlossen sind wirst schon sehen


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

das hört sich doch gut an wann wollt ihr den sam dahin?


----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Du Asselnase warte mal ab bis die Testfahrten abgeschlossen sind wirst schon sehen



Yeah!!!


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an wann wollt ihr den sam dahin?


Mein Reden


----------



## DerGraue (17. November 2010)

So bin raus für heute hab Frühdienst


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

@chaz freitag wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. November 2010)

So ab 14.00 Uhr. Location ist mir egal.


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. November 2010)

Hey Leute mir ist egal wo ich Sa fahre mich muss nur einer einsammeln wenn das geht?!Denke Sonntag lauft es auf Ofen hinaus mit dem schwatten oder ohne ihn?!?
Also wer nimmt mich am Sa wohin mit?! Will nur fahren, war jetzt lang genug wegen der Verletzung, kann den Fuß zwar immer noch nicht richtig bewegen aber egal!!!


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

chaz 14 uhr hört sich gut an.
was denkste wo der boden besser ist as oder ofen


----------



## Raphnex (17. November 2010)

@billy so ofen hört sich auch gut an


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. November 2010)

Jo muss ja mal mein neues Bike testen!!


----------



## chaz (18. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> chaz 14 uhr hört sich gut an.
> was denkste wo der boden besser ist as oder ofen



Ich denke mal am Ofen. Wenn ich Zeit habe, fahre ich mal kurz zur AS und werfe mal ´nen Blick auf die Piste.


----------



## toje (18. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Och....nur so.


 

sehr sehr geil...!!! na asselmann, wieder ne dicke lippe gehabt, wa!? 

so nach dem motto der krater geht auch bei dem boden klar...jau, ging ja auch!!!


----------



## chaz (18. November 2010)

Yepp. Die Anfahrt kam mir schon recht langsam vor. Die Wetties bremsen so stark. Das Forum nervt irgendwie. Das Ding ist ja immer noch so langsam.


----------



## chaz (18. November 2010)

Es geht ja wieder!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. November 2010)

Was ist jetzt mit Samstag??? Ist ja noch nichts fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. November 2010)

Der Graue und ich machen das morgen klar. Ich versuche mal was über die Verhältnisse am Kalwes zu erfahren.


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. November 2010)

Sehr gut dann sagt Bescheid was sich ergeben hat!


----------



## chaz (18. November 2010)

Jasia!!!


----------



## waschi82 (18. November 2010)

sonntag ofen bin ich dabei! ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. November 2010)

Sehr gut Waschi bin auf jedenfall auch am Sonntag da!!!


----------



## waschi82 (18. November 2010)

cool...freut mich!


----------



## tadea nuts (18. November 2010)

Icke auch.


----------



## waschi82 (18. November 2010)

geilo!


----------



## hugecarl (18. November 2010)

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn ich i-wie hinkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (18. November 2010)

;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. November 2010)

Jo Stefan wenn der schwatze nicht zum Ofen will am Sonntag, können wir uns wieder treffen?!


----------



## tadea nuts (18. November 2010)

Na klar!


----------



## chaz (19. November 2010)

Nur so zur Info: Bin heute ab ca. 14.00 Uhr am Berch.


----------



## Lazy (19. November 2010)

ich komm heut nich rum. lasse nochmal nachzentrieren


----------



## chaz (19. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich komm heut nich rum. lasse nochmal nachzentrieren



Decathlon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. November 2010)

Hab ich schon hinter mir.....Mittwoch abend 4h lang
Schon sehr unverschämt wenn man sieht das Veltex so 2mm spiel da reinspeicht, abwerk-*******


----------



## Lazy (19. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Decathlon?



nee http://huckarder-radschmiede.de/


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. November 2010)

Hey was geht jetzt morgen?


----------



## chaz (19. November 2010)

High noon Kalwes.


----------



## hugecarl (19. November 2010)

Hast du zufällig Lust mich mitzunehmen ? Hab wohl doch Zeit.


----------



## chaz (19. November 2010)

Bin schon voll.


----------



## chaz (19. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> nee http://huckarder-radschmiede.de/



Was haste bezahlt?


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. November 2010)

Ich schau mal ob ich dort hinkommen kann?! Versuch es dann mal mit dem Zug wenn du schon voll bist!


----------



## hugecarl (19. November 2010)

Aber wie finde ich denn den Kalwes genau ?!


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. November 2010)

Kalwes ist doch direkt hinter der Uni Bochum bin ich richtig oder? Wenn ja bin ich morgen am Start haste ne Straße Hausnummer für mich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (19. November 2010)

hätte auch bock morgen mal kalwes auszuprobieren. 
aber hab morgen so viel um die ohren!!

aber sonntag bin ich am start!!

@ bunter: nicht vergessen mich an die laufräder zu erinnern

@ waschi: denk sonntag an die teile!!!


----------



## Raphnex (19. November 2010)

chaz bodo war schön heute!
auch wenn chaz ne bodenprobe genommen hat


----------



## hugecarl (19. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> auch wenn chaz ne bodenprobe genommen hat



Wie was wo ??? Erzähl!!


----------



## DerGraue (19. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wie was wo ??? Erzähl!!


 Geht dich doch gar nichts an


----------



## chaz (19. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Geht dich doch gar nichts an



Röchtööööch!
War aber echt schön am Berch!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. November 2010)

@Nino wird gemacht!!

@Chazilein und Anhang werde morgen wohl früher am Kalwes sein da ich um 14-15 uhr wieder zu Hause sein muss, muss noch weg!!!


----------



## DerGraue (19. November 2010)

Raphnix warste schon mit dem Hund?


----------



## DerGraue (19. November 2010)

So bis Morgen lade den Nils noch ein und dann sind wir High Noon am Kalwes. Achim kommt etwas später nach muss nur noch mal den Björn anrufen und fragen was geht


----------



## chaz (19. November 2010)

Kira weiss schon Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (19. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Raphnix warste schon mit dem Hund?



ja war ich jetzt schon das zweite mal

und verdammt!!!!!!!!! die gustel kommt mir immer näher!


----------



## hugecarl (20. November 2010)

Söö, jemand Lust auf ne Tour heute -->Samstag ? Hab keine Lust auf Zugfahrerei morgen.


----------



## chaz (20. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ja war ich jetzt schon das zweite mal
> 
> und verdammt!!!!!!!!! die gustel kommt mir immer näher!



Kauf das verdammte Ding. Günstiger geht nicht.


----------



## chaz (20. November 2010)

Omg!!!


----------



## Lazy (20. November 2010)

ich bin erstmal raus. ich demontiere den rahmen


----------



## BillyTheKid (20. November 2010)

Du kommst morgen fahren!! Nix da mit schrauben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (20. November 2010)

ne so langsam nervts, der longdon meldet sich nicht und der graue will ja auch ne rückmeldung von mir. ich schrubb jetzt einen sauber und dann gehts in den markt


----------



## BillyTheKid (20. November 2010)

Denke nicht das er den Rahmen haben will?! Mach sauber und Fotos und dann fahr doch weiter bis das Teil verkauft ist!!!


----------



## Lazy (20. November 2010)

dann kann man wenigstens bescheid sagen 

naja rahmen is drin, ma abwarten


----------



## chaz (20. November 2010)

Das war ja mal ´ne schöne Aktion am Kalwes. Hat Spaß gemacht, Jungx.


----------



## Raphnex (20. November 2010)

ja war geil hoffe bald wieder


----------



## waschi82 (20. November 2010)

Soo wer ist morgen wann am Ofen...ich würde bei dem schönen Wetter was werden soll elf ansetzen!!!! Wer ist dabei??????


----------



## Lazy (20. November 2010)

vielleicht komm ich ohne bike oder montier bei krasser langeweile nochmal


----------



## BillyTheKid (20. November 2010)

Der Bunte, der schwatte, der Nino,der Tadea und nen Kollege aus OB sind ab 11:30-12:00 Uhr am Start!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (20. November 2010)

Bau wieder auf Lazy!!!!


----------



## Lazy (20. November 2010)

da muss ich ja fast montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (20. November 2010)

ich guck mal, hab mir ne kleine Erkältung eingefangen und weiss nicht wie es morgen geht... evtl. kleine Tour zum Ofen und zurück ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (20. November 2010)

Ja du musst!!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. November 2010)

Jau war mal ne geile Asselei heut , wirklich coole Strecke und noch jede Menge Herausforderungen für die Zukunft

So muß es sein!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (21. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Der Bunte, der schwatte, der Nino,der Tadea und nen Kollege aus OB sind ab 11:30-12:00 Uhr am Start!!!



YEAH!! 

genau so ist es!!

je nachdem wann ich wach werde bin ich vielleicht schon um 11 da!


----------



## hugecarl (21. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, wenn ich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit finde fahr ich wieder ne Tour am Ofen vorbei.


----------



## Lazy (21. November 2010)

raffi und kira haben gestern dafür gesorgt, dass ich heute nix montiere außer mich selber 
aber der raffi trinkt ein bisschen, wie ein mädchen


----------



## Raphnex (21. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> raffi und kira haben gestern dafür gesorgt, dass ich heute nix montiere außer mich selber
> aber der raffi trinkt ein bisschen, wie ein mädchen



tim schnauze!!!!!
ich bin wenigstens nicht nach ein paar glühwein so besoffen wie ihr!!!!!
und außerdem wer angst vor ner bratwurst hat sollte mal ganz still sein du schisshase! 

ps: ich werde heute wohl auch nicht zum ofen kommen!


----------



## chaz (21. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ps: ich werde heute wohl auch nicht zum ofen kommen!


Dicken Kopp, oder watt?


----------



## chaz (21. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...und noch jede Menge Herausforderungen für die Zukunft


Yepp. Da wartet noch einiges auf uns. Andere Pisten sind da Kindergeburtstag gegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (21. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Dicken Kopp, oder watt?



ach hau doch ab und geh tour fahren!


----------



## chaz (21. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ach hau doch ab und geh tour fahren!



War ich. Und du?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (21. November 2010)

er war heute am ofen.

war lustig heute!

bis auf meinen sturz. das tut jetzt erst richtig weh!
ach und mein labello ist dabei kaputt gegangen.

super fand ich auch die aktion mit dem diebeshund.


----------



## waschi82 (21. November 2010)

wo war der hund denn? ;-) hab ich nicht gesehen???


----------



## Deleted 154398 (21. November 2010)

das war als ihr reifen flicken wart.

der hund kam an, hat sich unsere taschen angeschaut sich vom bunten die tasche geschnappt und ist abgehauen.


----------



## waschi82 (21. November 2010)

:-D ha ha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (21. November 2010)

Ach ja Sa war geil in Witten müssen wir umbedingt wiederholen


----------



## chaz (21. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach ja Sa war geil in Witten müssen wir umbedingt wiederholen



 Der corner macht echt Laune.


----------



## Raphnex (21. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der corner macht echt Laune.



der step down usw auch


----------



## chaz (21. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> der step down usw auch



Da geht noch was.....


----------



## Raphnex (21. November 2010)

aber hallo da geht noch einiges!!!


----------



## DerGraue (21. November 2010)

Ich glaube alle Sprünge machen laune wenn die erst mal sitzen aber das obere Stück mit den ganzen Anliegern und Wurzeln macht auch richtig laune


----------



## Raphnex (21. November 2010)

das finde ich auch klasse so klasse das ich damit knuddeln musste


----------



## DerGraue (21. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> das finde ich auch klasse so klasse das ich damit knuddeln musste


Ich wollte es nicht sagen


----------



## chaz (21. November 2010)

Da haben doch einige geknuddelt. Manche sogar mehrmals.


----------



## DerGraue (21. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Da haben doch einige geknuddelt. Manche sogar mehrmals.


Ja das stimmt bin raus hab noch was vor bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt bin raus hab noch was vor bis dann


Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Raphnex (21. November 2010)

du darfst das


----------



## chaz (22. November 2010)

Dörter sind zu geil!


----------



## hugecarl (22. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Dörter sind zu geil!



Jaja, Dirter sind immer wieder lustig... Genauso wie die Liteviller - den Dirtern so fremd aber soooooo ähnlich


----------



## chaz (22. November 2010)

Nur so zur Info: Falls es morgen halbwegs trocken bleibt, bin ich so um 14.00 Uhr an der AS.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. November 2010)

So Chaz hab dir mal nen Pic vom Sx Trail mit der neuen Hope dran gesendet, Deetraks hab ich vorhin erst drauf gemacht! Jetzt ich habe fertig nur irgendwann mal ne andere Gabel!


----------



## chaz (22. November 2010)

Ist noch nix da....bin gespannt.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. November 2010)

Wie? Noch nichts da?? Und der Tadea Fahrt jetzt auch ne Hope M4 Tech!!!


----------



## chaz (22. November 2010)

Immer noch nix da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (22. November 2010)

Ich probiere es morgen nochmal mit Deetraks ansonsten abwarten und drauf freuen bis du es in natura siehst!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (22. November 2010)

yeah!! deetraks!!


----------



## waschi82 (22. November 2010)

Hope !!!!! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 154398 (22. November 2010)

hope II mit spank stify 40 ist das zauberwort!!


----------



## waschi82 (22. November 2010)

na jaa... ,-) und blaue flecken???


----------



## Deleted 154398 (22. November 2010)

die farbe hält sich in grenzen.
ganze rechte seite tut weh vom knöchel bis zur schulter.
bin in der nacht bestimmt 5 mal aufgewacht weil ich mich im schlaf auf die seite gedreht hab.
schienbein und knöchel links tun auch weh. und komischerweise auch die ganze bauchmuskulatur.
kann kaum von der couch aufstehen.

voltaren ist momentan meine lieblingssalbe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (22. November 2010)

bauchmuskeln sind normal ;-) der rest wird schon wieder!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (22. November 2010)

klar.
denke mal bin sonntag wieder fit.

vorher hab ich keine zeit zum biken!


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. November 2010)

Nino nino das war aber auch nen Aufprall, wie ein nasser Sack!! Wenigstens ist nichts weiter passiert und pfleg dich gut ich bin erst übernächstes We wieder am Start oder vielleicht mal vorher in der Woche wo anders unterwegs!!


----------



## waschi82 (22. November 2010)

:-(


----------



## chaz (22. November 2010)

nino2063 schrieb:


> hope II mit spank stify 40 ist das zauberwort!!



Aber doch bitte nicht in grün, oder?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (22. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber doch bitte nicht in grün, oder?



nein in weiß aber die hab ich doch schon länger.


----------



## chaz (22. November 2010)

Stimmt, da war was.


----------



## toje (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info: Falls es morgen halbwegs trocken bleibt, bin ich so um 14.00 Uhr an der AS.


 

moin moin,

je nach dem wie das wetter wird, bin ich dabei!?


----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> je nach dem wie das wetter wird, bin ich dabei!?



Saubär!!!


----------



## Lazy (23. November 2010)

ich fang morgen mit dem aufbau an. hoffe zu wochenende fertig zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich fang morgen mit dem aufbau an. hoffe zu wochenende fertig zu sein



Und schön alle Schrauben festziehen.


----------



## Lazy (23. November 2010)

aber sicher das!


----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

Heul!


----------



## hugecarl (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Heul!



Geilo! Da freu ich mich doch gleich aufs Skifahren


----------



## toje (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Heul!


 

sehr sehr geil, fahren die lifte noch!?


----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

Snow suckx!!!
Bleibt´s bei gleich?


----------



## toje (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Snow suckx!!!
> Bleibt´s bei gleich?


 

hmm, wenn ich so zum himmel schaue wohl eher nicht...wir können ja morgen mal an die schüppe gehen!?


----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> hmm, wenn ich so zum himmel schaue wohl eher nicht...wir können ja morgen mal an die schüppe gehen!?



An die Säge... Halten wir das mal so in Auge. Ich mache jetzt mal 'nen Streckentest.


----------



## toje (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt mal 'nen Streckentest.


 

jetzt!? na du hast noch was vom leben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Snow suckx!!!



Also ich freu mich schon richtig wenns hier wieder schneit. Mit dem Bike durch den Schnee rutschen macht doch Spaß


----------



## Lazy (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> An die Säge... Halten wir das mal so in Auge. Ich mache jetzt mal 'nen Streckentest.




würde mich gern beteiligen, aber schaffe es morgen zeitlich nicht. wahrscheinlich auch grade mal meine teile zusammenzusuchen ohne dann noch zeit zu haben zu schrauben. werde wohl ers donnerstag oder morgen nacht zum basteln kommen


----------



## Raphnex (23. November 2010)

super dann kann ich ja am we freeskiing gehen spitze


----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Mit dem Bike durch den Schnee rutschen macht doch Spaß


Aber nicht wieder 3 Monate...


----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jetzt!? na du hast noch was vom leben!!!


Habe mir Urlaub genommen!!!  

*Ups:*


----------



## Lazy (23. November 2010)

war das vorder- oder hinterrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

Hinterrad.


----------



## Lazy (23. November 2010)

aach wozu hammwa fullys  anders wäre es fieser gewesen und definitiv nicht einfach zu stehen


----------



## toje (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hinterrad.




ach, lass uff die bremse und kette geben...paßt doch!!!


----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

War auch saugut. Bloß der Aufstieg ist jetzt noch anstrengender.


----------



## toje (23. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> War auch saugut. Bloß der Aufstieg ist jetzt noch anstrengender.




ach hör doch uff... bei dem wetter!!! 

bin wech getzt... bis moin.


----------



## chaz (23. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ach hör doch uff... bei dem wetter!!!



Hat erst geregnet, als ich am Auto wahr. 5 Abfahrten mit allem zipp und zapp.


----------



## Lazy (23. November 2010)

bald rock ich da auch wieder rum! ich war schon zu lange nich mehr an der AS! wenn ich nach der ganzen geschichte mit dem afrikaner noch was über habe, gibts wetties! und vielleicht n satz warme söckchen


----------



## waschi82 (23. November 2010)

ach die strickt bei mir immer die oma ;-) nicht die wetties...! die söcckes...


----------



## chaz (24. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> bald rock ich da auch wieder rum! ich war schon zu lange nich mehr an der *AS*! wenn ich nach der ganzen geschichte mit dem afrikaner noch was über habe, gibts *wetties!*



Werden dort jetzt auch benötigt.


----------



## toje (24. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Werden dort jetzt auch benötigt.


 

och, na dann bin ich eh erst mal raus...die wettis kommen erst wieder auf die neuen laufräder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> och, na dann bin ich eh erst mal raus...die wettis kommen erst wieder auf die neuen laufräder!!!



Hat der Bunte dich gestern noch erreicht?


----------



## toje (24. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat der Bunte dich gestern noch erreicht?


 

jau hat er...der wollte mir ne 1.5 lyrik ans herz legen...


----------



## chaz (24. November 2010)

Ich weiss...deshalb habe ich ja gefragt. Ich wusste allerdings nicht mehr, was das Meta für´n Steuerrohr hat. Morgen mittag wollte ich nochmal zur AS. Bei dem "Ligasprung" muss man schön den Kopp einziehen....


----------



## toje (24. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich weiss...deshalb habe ich ja gefragt. Ich wusste allerdings nicht mehr, was das Meta für´n Steuerrohr hat. Morgen mittag wollte ich nochmal zur AS. Bei dem "Ligasprung" muss man schön den Kopp einziehen....


 

was heißt denn bei dir morgen mittag!?  und willse dann wieder nur fahren oder auch bauen!?und was ist mit der berta, alles gut???


----------



## chaz (24. November 2010)

Ich bin flexibel. Habe mir für den Rest der Woche frei genommen. Eigentlich würde ich morgen gerne fahren. Zu bauen ist da eigentlich nix....nur zu sägen. Das kann aber auch warten. Zur Zeit muss man nur arg nach rechts springen. Und schön kurz. Sonst könnte es Kopfschmerzen geben. Wenn man da den Kira macht und reißt wie so´n Weltmeister, wird´s wohl eng. Der Berta geht es sehr gut. Habe sie gestern mehrfach besprungen.


----------



## Lazy (24. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Werden dort jetzt auch benötigt.



liegen im kofferraum


----------



## toje (24. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> liegen im kofferraum


 

na dann pack mal noch ein paar arbeitshandschuhe dazu-und komm um 15:15uhr zur as!!!


----------



## chaz (24. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na dann pack mal noch ein paar arbeitshandschuhe dazu-und komm um 15:15uhr zur as!!!



Genau! Wir brauchen noch jemanden, den wir rumkommandieren können....


----------



## Lazy (24. November 2010)

ne sorry das packe ich nicht. ich muss gleich los. hab noch n termin mit ner mutter - fragt nicht  (vor allem weil ich urlaub hab...)


hat wer noch kurbeln? siehe ig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> hab noch n termin mit ner mutter


Alleinerziehend?


----------



## hugecarl (24. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> hat wer noch kurbeln? siehe ig



Du kannst für nen Zwanni meine Firex CC Kurbel haben mit drei Kettenblättern.  Mit Innenlager


----------



## Lazy (24. November 2010)

nur, dass is kein neues lager und vor allem keine 3fach kurbel brauche.

habe aber welche - danke dennoch


----------



## hugecarl (24. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> nur, dass is kein neues lager und vor allem keine 3fach kurbel brauche.



Deswegen der "". Wär doch was, drei Kettenblätter am DH'ler, taugt gut für die Eisdiele. "Jungs, ich hab jetzt 27 Gänge an meinem trendigen Mountainbike!"


----------



## Lazy (24. November 2010)

njaaaa 


snowride am we hab ich gesehen?


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

Moin! Wie sieht denn das mit ´ner geschmeidigen Runde an der AS aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (25. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin! Wie sieht denn das mit ´ner geschmeidigen Runde an der AS aus?


 

moin moin,

ich denke du hast urlaub...hat dich die blase wieder aus dem bett getrieben alter mann!?  ich denke das ich so gegen 14:45uhr an der as bin.


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ich denke du hast urlaub...hat dich die blase wieder aus dem bett getrieben alter mann!?  ich denke das ich so gegen 14:45uhr an der as bin.



Ich muss doch meinen Mädels ihre Tagesaufgabe geben. Dann ziehe ich mich hier wieder vornehm zurück. Ich werde wohl schon etwas früher vor Ort sein und etwas schliddern....


----------



## toje (25. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich muss doch meinen Mädels ihre Tagesaufgabe geben. Dann ziehe ich mich hier wieder vornehm zurück. Ich werde wohl schon etwas früher vor Ort sein und etwas schliddern....


 

na du hast noch etwas vom leben...
ich werde jetzt mal der first lady dienen...
bis spädda dann, nech.


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na du hast noch etwas vom leben...
> ich werde jetzt mal der first lady dienen...
> bis spädda dann, nech.



Jau, mach mal was für dein Geld! Wetties druff?


----------



## toje (25. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetties druff?


 


na sicher datt...


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na sicher datt...



So muss das.


----------



## Lazy (25. November 2010)

ich denk ma heute schaff ich die jungfernfahrt wieder nicht zeitlich, vielleicht grad ma ne stunde in die bolmke. was läuft morgen? da hätte ich so bis 16 uhr zeit


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

Für morgen bin ich aber sowas von raus. Aber Samstag geht wohl klar.

Für Toje:


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

Falls mal jemand fragen sollte, wofür man viiiiiiiieeeeel Federweg braucht:  http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4062389/


----------



## toje (25. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Falls mal jemand fragen sollte, wofür man viiiiiiiieeeeel Federweg braucht: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4062389/


 

ey, wie bodo letztes jahr in frankreich!!!! 

und was ist mit dir los...gestern zu lange bei den mädels von cam4.com reingeschaut, oder was!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> und was ist mit dir los...gestern zu lange bei den mädels von cam4.com reingeschaut, oder was!?



Hier lesen Jugendliche mit......        Viele Gestörte auf einen Haufen.


----------



## toje (25. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hier lesen Jugendliche mit......  Viele Gestörte auf einen Haufen.


 

wie jetzt, die jugendlichen sind alle gestört hier...schauen die zu oft bei cam4.com rein oder was!?


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wie jetzt, die jugendlichen sind alle gestört hier...schauen die zu oft bei cam4.com rein oder was!?



Das junge Volk ist jetzt total verstört. Und haben wahrscheinlich ganz schnell ´ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung vom......vom zuschauen....      Oder ´nen Tennisarm, wobei dieser Begriff total unangebracht wäre.


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

Bin so ab 14.00 Uhr an der AS.


----------



## Lazy (25. November 2010)

hat jemand meine idiotenkrone gesehen ... ?

hätte ich nicht grade unbedacht einen fehler gebaut, wäre das bike komplett fertig 
fehlen nur noch die kurbeln und pedale an dem bock, aber der kurbelabzieher is grad nicht zu hand. wieder einen tag mehr bis ich fahren kann..


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> hat jemand meine idiotenkrone gesehen ... ?
> 
> hätte ich nicht grade unbedacht einen fehler gebaut, wäre das bike komplett fertig
> fehlen nur noch die kurbeln und pedale an dem bock, aber der kurbelabzieher is grad nicht zu hand. wieder einen tag mehr bis ich fahren kann..



Tut's auch 'ne Eselsmütze?


----------



## Lazy (25. November 2010)

für den anfang


----------



## toje (25. November 2010)

yeah, war das ne geile asselei heute an der as!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> yeah, war das ne geile asselei heute an der as!!!!!!!



Auf jeden Fall! War saugeil!!! Samstag nächste Aktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (25. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! War saugeil!!! Samstag nächste Aktion?



Sonntag ... bitte, wenn ich Sonntag nich fahren gehe, war ich zwei Wochen lang auf keiner Strecke unterwegs


----------



## chaz (25. November 2010)

Nix da Sonntag.


----------



## Lazy (25. November 2010)

Feierabend-Bier ich kommeee !

noch feintuning, aber DAS WARS


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. November 2010)

Ich habe fertig seht selbst!


----------



## Lazy (25. November 2010)

na dann gegenseitige gratulation zur fertigkeit! 

deiner sieht auch geil aus!


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. November 2010)

Ja danke, dein Bock sieht auch sehr gut aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (25. November 2010)

btw das mitte kurbeln hat sich erledigt!


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. November 2010)

Schon gelesen/gesehen!! Kein Problem!!!


----------



## hugecarl (26. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix da Sonntag.



Doch Sonntag!
Verdammte Northshores: http://www.youtube.com/user/failblog?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/472/Msj6S5A1enE


----------



## BillyTheKid (26. November 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs Fast alles weiß draußen!!! Jetzt ist sie wieder da die weiße Pest, ein paar mal macht es ja Spass im Schnee aber ich vermute es dauert dieses Jahr noch langer bis das Zeug wieder weg ist!! Wir werden sehen?! 
@ Raphael ich schau heute Mittag mal was noch da ist!


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Doch Sonntag!


Nö. Sonntag suckx. 


Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Verdammte Northshores: http://www.youtube.com/user/failblog?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/472/Msj6S5A1enE


----------



## toje (26. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö. Sonntag suckx.


 

moin moin,

hmm mir wäre der sonntag auch lieber.am sa. muss ich wohl mit der lady ne tour fahren...


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> hmm mir wäre der sonntag auch lieber.am sa. muss ich wohl mit der lady ne tour fahren...



Tach auch. Fahrt Sonntag bei der Krabbelgruppe mit.....


----------



## toje (26. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach auch. Fahrt Sonntag bei der Krabbelgruppe mit.....


 

hmm, mal nachfragen bei der lady...


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

Ich pass auch dieses Mal besser auf deine Lady auf.


----------



## toje (26. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich pass auch dieses Mal besser auf deine Lady auf.


 

ach bist du auch dabei!?na da hat sie bestimmt keinen bock drauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ach bist du auch dabei!?na da hat sie bestimmt keinen bock drauf!!!



Bin ich der Raphnix, oder wat?


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)




----------



## toje (26. November 2010)

ey, wann haste das pic denn von mir geschossen...und wieso trage ich da einen blauen helm!?fragen über fragen...


----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

bei photoshop zu krass an den farben gedreht..
gleich ma finale schrauben anziehung und dann reite ich wohl ma aus


----------



## Raphnex (26. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin ich der Raphnix, oder wat?



hey das finde ich nicht lustig


----------



## toje (26. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hey das finde ich nicht lustig


 

wieso, ist doch so...


----------



## BillyTheKid (26. November 2010)

Hey die Krabbelgruppe wird den alten Herren nachte Saison mal Feuer unterm Arsch machen! Ich werd's zumindest versuchen!!!


----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

BOR IS MIR SCHLECHT!!!

toje mach das weg!


----------



## toje (26. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hey die Krabbelgruppe wird den alten Herren nachte Saison mal Feuer unterm Arsch machen! Ich werd's zumindest versuchen!!!


 

mit krabbelgruppe seit doch nicht ihr gemeint...ihr seit die sonntagsfahrer, dass b-team oder wie auch immer du willst!!! 

feuer unterm arsch...ich freue mich drauf!!!!!!!!!!! 

@ lazy: was`n los???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

und die füttern sich noch gegenseitig ..


----------



## BillyTheKid (26. November 2010)

Ja mit FLEISCH Lazy!!!!


----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

da hätte man auch eher sprühsahne vermuten können


----------



## BillyTheKid (26. November 2010)

@Toje ach so ich dachte schon ihr wollt den totalen Krieg?!


----------



## Raphnex (26. November 2010)

wollt ihr den totalen krieg?!?!??!

@toje darauf stehste ne


----------



## Raphnex (26. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wieso, ist doch so...



ich finde das wirklich nicht mehr lustig!
nehme das ser ernst und ich fande ich war auch gar nicht so schlimm oder doch?! *ziehenedickefetteschmollippe*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

wenn ich dich das nächste mal sehe, streichel ich mir mal über den helm ..


wer fährt morgen wann und wo und wie siehts mit bereifung aus ?
ich kann warhscheinlich erst so gegen 12/13 uhr. ich komm ma auf jeden fall n bisschen vorbei auch wenn ich gut am husten bin. will endlich aufn trail


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> mit krabbelgruppe seit doch nicht ihr gemeint...ihr seit die sonntagsfahrer, dass b-team oder wie auch immer du willst!!!





@Toje: Neue Leidenschaft? Die beiden muss man in Mehl wälzen, um die feuchte Stelle zu finden.....
@Raphnix: Keks? Wir wollen doch nur spielen.
@Timmä: Morgen high noon an der AS. Wetties aufziehen, oder ich werde viel Spaß haben.
@BTK: Halt, halt, halt! Keine Gewalt!!!




toje schrieb:


> ey, wann haste das pic denn von *dir* geschossen..


.


----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

wetties sind drauf und schrauben sind fest 

alter parkplatz ?


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> wetties sind drauf und schrauben sind fest
> 
> alter parkplatz ?



Oben. Habe die mobile Alarmanlage dabei.


----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

ich kauf mir schnell noch n ungeliebten rottweiler


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich kauf mir schnell noch n ungeliebten rottweiler



Nimm doch den WG-Hund mit.


----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

der würd sich wahrscheinlich sogar über fremde gesellschaft freuen ..


----------



## Raphnex (26. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Raphnix: Keks? Wir wollen doch nur spielen.
> .



nee aber ne ganze rolle wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

ich hab beim buddeln schonmal die jungs mir keksen versorgt


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich hab beim buddeln schonmal die jungs mir keksen versorgt



Stimmt. War ´ne gute Aktion.



Raphnex schrieb:


> nee aber ne ganze rolle wäre nicht schlecht



Du wirst zu dick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

Für die Sparlampenbesitzer: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7784253&postcount=1


----------



## DerGraue (26. November 2010)

Und Holger wie is das so ach ja wie is mit Biken morgen


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Und Holger wie is das so ach ja wie is mit Biken morgen



High noon an der AS!


----------



## DerGraue (26. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> High noon an der AS!


Bin schon um 10.00 am Start muss am nachmittag noch zum Bunten asseln


----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

Das ist mir ein wenig früh. Mal sehen, ob ich früher komme. Bin jetzt was essen. Rest später per PN.


----------



## DerGraue (26. November 2010)

Wie is Lazy morgen AS ich will das Moorhuhn mal in Action sehen und heute abend auf dem WH Markt mal nicht so viel saufen


----------



## Raphnex (26. November 2010)

nö das machen nur ich und björn


----------



## Lazy (26. November 2010)

ich komm morgen! aber weiß nicht ob ich 12 schaffe. kann auch 1 werden


----------



## FunkyRay (26. November 2010)

Hey ihr Landratten 

Gruß von der Insel!
Ich bin morgen mal wieder in Dortmund, wo kann ich euch mit meiner Anwesenheit beglücken? Oder habt ihr mich schon abgeschrieben? Nur AS oder heizt auch wer den Ofen ein?

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. November 2010)

@NuMetal: Morgen ist AS angesagt. Da isses im Moment so schön rutschig.


----------



## Lazy (27. November 2010)

na geiler schei$$. halsschmerzen und komplett zugeschleimt die strotte. da hab ich mal grad echt keine zeit für. also ist meine aufenthaltsdauer gleich von meinen gebrechen abhängig. aber der hengst muss endlich eingeritten werden, so sieht das aus!


----------



## chaz (27. November 2010)

Hast ja noch ein paar Stunden Zeit um dich zu entschnoddern....


----------



## FunkyRay (27. November 2010)

Hoffen wir mal es ist nicht so schlüpfrig, hab gerade nur die Wicked Will druff und die 2.5er Rain Kings will ich nicht auf die 28er Felge zwengen. Bis gleich Jungs... brrrrrr soooo Kalt


----------



## Lazy (27. November 2010)

moorhuhn..


----------



## chaz (27. November 2010)

War ´ne lustige Fahrerei heute an der AS. Wurde von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt immer rutschiger.  Bin auch gut fertig nach 7 Abfahrten. Und der Lazy kam mit seinem Afrikaner gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (27. November 2010)

Moin, wer is denn morgen unterwegs ?


----------



## waschi82 (27. November 2010)

ich kann nicht..bin beim ROC in Düsseldorf ;-)


----------



## TDisbike (27. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Moin, wer is denn morgen unterwegs ?



Nabend! Der Frage schliesse ich mich an, hat wer lust morgen am Ofen zu fahren? um 1 oder 2?


----------



## hugecarl (27. November 2010)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Nabend! Der Frage schliesse ich mich an, hat wer lust morgen am Ofen zu fahren? um 1 oder 2?



Ich muss mich wie gesagt nur i-wem mit Auto anschließen.


----------



## chaz (27. November 2010)

Was los, Ufopilot? Keine Lust mehr auf die Untertasse?


----------



## waschi82 (27. November 2010)

Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## chaz (27. November 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Alles wird gut ;-)



Also nein....


----------



## waschi82 (27. November 2010)

Es ergibt sich grade was.. .. .. ..ich kann nächsten Sonntag mehr sagen ;-)


----------



## Lazy (28. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich muss mich wie gesagt nur i-wem mit Auto anschließen.


asso mein platz is leider nicht mehr verfügbar. das huhn ist größer als das umf


----------



## hugecarl (28. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> asso mein platz is leider nicht mehr verfügbar. das huhn ist größer als das umf



Hmm, das is natürlich schade ... Dann fahr ich morgen ääääääääh heute ne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (28. November 2010)

Das war jetzt gerade verwirrend und sehr geil zugleich. Ich kurbel die Mark hoch, schön kalt isses. Oben angekommen, roll die ersten Meter aufm Trail, und fühl mich wie im Sommer ?! Nur wenig schlammige Stellen, harter Boden - Was ist da los ? Ich dachte erst ich würd auf Eis fahren, aber es war einfach nur der Bodenfrost! War einfach nur geil wieder fahren zu können wie im Sommer


----------



## Fibmaster (28. November 2010)

Nabend zusammen!

War heute mal mit meiner besseren hälfte oben an der Syburg.Habe am dem Denkmal auch jemanden gesehen,der dort die Stufen runtergefahren ist.Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob man da gut fahren kann??Als ich dann zurück ging,kam mir eine sehr grosse Gruppe Biker entgegen die wohl auch richtung Syburg unterwegs waren?!Würd mich gern mal demnächst anschließen?

mfg


----------



## BillyTheKid (28. November 2010)

@Fibmaster was willste denn fahren?! CC, DH/FR ??


----------



## Fibmaster (28. November 2010)

Ich fahre dann doch lieber DH/FR;-)


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

@Fibmaster: Rund um die Syburg gibt´s viele schöne trails für ´ne nette Endurotour. Bin dort gestern mit meiner "Krabbelgruppe" gewesen. Ich empfehle da den EDG-Biketreff , der immer Samstags startet.


----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Fibmaster: Rund um die Syburg gibt´s viele schöne trails für ´ne nette Endurotour. Ich empfehle da den EDG-Biketreff , der immer Samstags startet.


 

moin moin,

na kannse am frühen morgen noch nicht so recht lesen...!?
er fährt lieber fr/dh...und du schickst ihn zum biketreff!?


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Er nu wieder!!! War nur als Empfehlung für´s Treppenfahren an der Syburg gedacht. Und außerdem ist es noch. Mach so weiter und es geht was in Rauch auf, Jonge!


----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Er nu wieder!!! War nur als Empfehlung für´s Treppenfahren an der Syburg gedacht. Und außerdem ist es noch. Mach so weiter und es geht was in Rauch auf, Jonge!


 

soll ich der gundi mal stecken was du so im auto liegen hast, juuunge!? 

ach lass ihn doch fahren wo du willst, mir doch egal!!! 
hey fibmaster, nur ein scherz...bist du auch in der woche mal recht früh bei deiner lady in schwerte!?morgen nachmittag wollen wir ne runde fr/dh ballern gehen!!!

ach ja, äh morgen dann ab 15:45uhr an der as.


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Das weiß meine Lady......
Wenn alles klappt, dann bin so um 14.00 Uhr an der AS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das weiß meine Lady......
> Wenn alles klappt, dann bin so um 14.00 Uhr an der AS.


 

deine angetraute bessere hälfte meinste wohl...aber das glaube ich dir nicht.dann hätte es ja schon die scheidung gegeben.das wäre mal ne ehe von kurzer dauer gewesen!!! 

14:00uhr!!??na deine arbeitszeiten möchte ich haben!!!!


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Kannst ja fragen...... Mein Chef ist halt nett.


----------



## Lazy (29. November 2010)

wetten, der chef wäre nicht so nett, wenn einer von uns da arbeiten würde?


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> wetten, der chef wäre nicht so nett, wenn einer von uns da arbeiten würde?



Nö, ihr müsstet ja dem Chef die Freizeit erarbeiten...


----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö, ihr müsstet ja dem Chef die Freizeit erarbeiten...


 

ich würde DEM chef direkt aufs maul hauen...und gut ist!!!


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ich würde DEM chef direkt aufs maul hauen...und gut ist!!!



nieder mit den kapitalisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ich würde DEM chef direkt aufs maul hauen...und gut ist!!!



Sowas wie dich würde der gar nicht einstellen, du Hobbyschrauber.


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nieder mit den kapitalisten



Ab an die Arbeit,  faules Studentenvolk.


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ab an die Arbeit,  faules Studentenvolk.



schon dabei im gegensatz zu Ihnen!


----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Sowas wie dich würde der gar nicht einstellen, du Hobbyschrauber.


 

na das glaube ich dir gerne...dann wärst du auch ganz schnell über.den laden schmeiße ich doch mit einer hand und verbundenen augen!!!


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> schon dabei im gegensatz zu Ihnen!



Du und arbeiten?


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du und arbeiten?



scheinbar mehr als du!


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> scheinbar mehr als du!



Das glaube ich nicht. Nicht bei dir BWL´er.


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na das glaube ich dir gerne...dann wärst du auch ganz schnell über.den laden schmeiße ich doch mit einer hand und verbundenen augen!!!



Kannst du haben. Möchtest du mal Chef spielen?


----------



## Fibmaster (29. November 2010)

Moin bin unter der Woche meistens nur mittwochs in Schwerte und muss auch erst auf meine neue Gabel warten aber nächste Woche hätte ich wohl mal Zeit.War auch einmal am Ofen gucken hab jedoch nix gefunden;-)

MfG


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Nicht bei dir BWL´er.



gut das ich kein bwl´er bin 
aber schmeißen könnte ich deine klitsche auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> gut das ich kein bwl´er bin
> aber schmeißen könnte ich deine klitsche auch



Das lassen wir mal besser sein. Du hast ja auch zwei linke Hände mit 10 Daumen.


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

Schneits bei euch auch so krass ?


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das lassen wir mal besser sein. Du hast ja auch zwei linke Hände mit 10 Daumen.



für den job reichts noch! 
heute rad fahren?!?!
ja ich weiß es schneit aber is doch cool


----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Moin bin unter der Woche meistens nur mittwochs in Schwerte und muss auch erst auf meine neue Gabel warten aber nächste Woche hätte ich wohl mal Zeit.War auch einmal am Ofen gucken hab jedoch nix gefunden;-)
> 
> MfG


 

du warst am ofen und hast nix gefunden...ui, auch nicht schlecht!!! 
na dann melde dich mal frühzeitig wenn du wieder im schönen schwerte bist.

@ chaz: ich spiele jeden tag chef, weißt du doch, puddingplätzchen und so. 

@ raffmalsogarnix: nö, heute ist chillen angesagt.morgen geht es zur as.


----------



## Fibmaster (29. November 2010)

Wie gesagt bin meistens mittwochs oder am We in Schwerte. Werd diese Woche das Rad zusammenbauen und mich dann auf jedenfall nochmal melden.Was für reifen empfehlt ihr am Ofen?


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

@Raphmalsoüberhauptnix: Bei mir ist auch chillen angesagt. Lerne du erstmal Schaltaugen zu richten....
@Toje: Du spielst....ich bin. Und was soll Schwerte sein?


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. November 2010)

Ich will auch wieder fahren!! 
Oh man scheiß Dienste und die neue Hütte renovieren!!


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

@toje chaz ihr könnt ja ma wieder gar nix ihr pf.... da geh ich halte alleine driften 
morgen as schaff ich nicht weil ich dann wieder in der fh sitzen muss


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> morgen as schaff ich nicht weil ich dann wieder in der fh sitzen muss


Ich denke morgen an dich. Und immer daran denken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

jaja don´t eat yellow snow!


----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Du spielst....ich bin. Und was soll Schwerte sein?


 
naja, du brauchst das halt für dein kleines mieses ego...  
schwerte ist wunderschön...oder warum treibste dich so oft in unseren wäldern rum, hä!?

@ fibmaster: bei den temperaturen was hartes, minions in 60a oder so.


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Die AS gehört zu Herdecke. Und der Berg könnte noch ein Teil von Dortmund sein?!


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Die AS gehört zu Herdecke. Und der Berg könnte noch ein Teil von Dortmund sein?!



Berch = Whfn = Schwerte.


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Halt dich daraus, wenn Erwachsene reden/posten oder wie auch immer.


----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Halt dich daraus, wenn Erwachsene reden/posten oder wie auch immer.


 

wieso, er hat doch vollkommen recht damit!!!

@ brandy:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Halt dich daraus, wenn Erwachsene reden/posten oder wie auch immer.



blöd wenn die "kurzen" aufeinmal recht haben


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> blöd wenn die "kurzen" aufeinmal recht haben



Kurz ? Der "Kurze" fährt Größe XL


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Kurz ? Der "Kurze" fährt Größe XL



deshalb ja auch die " " um das kurz 

brandi willst du nicht ne tour mit mir fahren?


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> deshalb ja auch die " " um das kurz
> 
> brandi willst du nicht ne tour mit mir fahren?



Auf jeden Fall. Aber ich muss 15 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein, und meine Lampe ist noch nicht da, sonst hätte ich heute Abend ne Runde gedreht.


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wieso, er hat doch vollkommen recht damit!!!



Brass gehört z.B. noch zu Dortmund. Weiß nicht genau, wo die Grenze verläuft.


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Aber ich muss 15 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein, und meine Lampe ist noch nicht da, sonst hätte ich heute Abend ne Runde gedreht.



hm blöd 
alleine kann ich mich irgendwie so schlecht motivieren


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hm blöd
> alleine kann ich mich irgendwie so schlecht motivieren



Ich hoffe auch jeden Tag dass meine Lampe endlich ankommt ... Ich hab voll Lust durch den Schnee zu driften


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Die Grenze zwischen Dortmund und Schwerte (KREIS UNNA) verläuft an der Westhofener Str. und am "Römerweg" entlang. Die Landung des unteren Roadgaps der rechten line befindet sich also auf DORTMUNDER Stadtgebiet.


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich hab voll Lust durch den Schnee zu driften


Auf´n Arsch, oder was?


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf´n Arsch, oder was?



Du hättest sehen sollen, wie mega stylisch ich mich über die Seite gestern abgerollt hab, als ich mich hingelegt hab 
Ansonsten gilt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7w1WTDpBTU"]YouTube        - jasper - paddeln[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

P a M ?


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> P a M ?



Fragewort mit zwei Buchstaben: Hä ?


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

P a M = Paar auf´s Maul?


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> P a M = Paar auf´s Maul?



Ich bevorzuge "paddeln" 
So, und jetzt geh ich Leute am Telefon belästigen ... also, wenn euch wer von Flexstrom anruft und euch nen Vertrag andrehen will, dann ... naja ist klar.


----------



## Lazy (29. November 2010)

brandy verkauft seine seele


----------



## DerGraue (29. November 2010)

Morgen AS na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie wir den Berg hochkommen mit nem Panzer würde es noch gehen


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Ich bin auf die Abfahrt gespannt....


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

ohja das würde ich auch gerne sehen wie ihr da runter kommt und anschließend wieder hoch hoffe ihr habt so spikes für die schuhe


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Gehe du besser studieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Gehe du besser studieren....



stimmt bei dir würd ich ja morgen sowieso nur im stau stehen!


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Du würdest mit Mach2 über den ersten Anlieger gehen...


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du würdest mit Mach2 über den ersten Anlieger gehen...



ja weil du drin liegen würdest


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

aber mal im ernst macht morgen mal bitte bilder und evtl ein video
das wäre sehr nett


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Das hättest du wohl
gerne, ne?!


----------



## DerGraue (29. November 2010)

Müllt hier mal nicht den Fred zu wann biste morgen am Start Waldfeger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

Versuche so um 14.00 Uhr vor Ort zu sein. Suche noch das Streusalz....


----------



## DerGraue (29. November 2010)

Na ja ich denke ich bin so gegen 14.45- 15.00 am Start


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)




----------



## DerGraue (29. November 2010)

Morgen mal den Roco testen wenn der nichts is dann führe ich dem Bunten  das Ding rektal ein und der ist schon ganz schön Lang


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. November 2010)

Morgen AS har har, nehmt doch nen Schlitten mit und Steigeisen um wieder hochzukommen!


----------



## DerGraue (29. November 2010)

@ Mud Mad Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## chaz (29. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Morgen mal den Roco testen wenn der nichts is dann führe ich dem Bunten  das Ding rektal ein und der ist schon ganz schön Lang


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. November 2010)

Ein langer Weg würd ich sagen....


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

los macht bilder ich will das sehen 
schlitten dh das wärs eigentlich


----------



## Lazy (29. November 2010)

lässt sich einrichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> brandy verkauft seine seele



Bei dem Gehalt tust du das auch


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. November 2010)

Ja so ein Umbau ist bestimmt geil aber dafür reiccht der schnee hier nicht!!
@ Grauer schonmal nen Engländer an den Arsch gefasst und aufs Echo gewartet?!


----------



## tadea nuts (29. November 2010)

@ Billy Am Wochenende nen bißchen im Schnee spielen?


----------



## toje (29. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @ Grauer schonmal nen Engländer an den Arsch gefasst und aufs Echo gewartet?!




ihr steht doch drauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. November 2010)

@Tadea ja würd ich sehr gerne muss mal schauen wann wegen renovieren etc. Aber denke ein Tag geht bestimmt, musst mich aber glaub ich wo einsammeln da der schwatte bestimmt nicht im Schnee spielen will! 
@Toje sicher NICHT!!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. November 2010)

Hey keiner mehr da???


----------



## Lazy (29. November 2010)

der tofu junge is noch am start 
ich versuch ma samstag sonntag irgendwie zu rocken.
der hals schwillt schon ab. denke mittwoch könnte aber zu früh sein


----------



## Raphnex (29. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> lässt sich einrichten!



haben will!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. November 2010)

Jo geil Ware so etwas wa Raphi?! 
@Lazy lass wenn ich es schaffe am we zusammen fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2010)

Ich möcht am WE auch wieder aufs Bike, wird aber eher Sonntag als Samstag, je nachdem ob ich ne Mitnahmemöglichkeit krieg oder nich fahr ich entweder ne Tour oder schieb bergauf.


----------



## Lazy (29. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @Lazy lass wenn ich es schaffe am we zusammen fahren!!





jow lass das machen
weiß noch nicht genau, wann ich kann


----------



## Lazy (30. November 2010)

@toje: wahrscheinlicht interessierts dich eh nicht, aber mit dem bild komm ich doch weitaus besser klar


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> @toje: wahrscheinlicht interessierts dich eh nicht, aber mit dem bild komm ich doch weitaus besser klar


 

moin moin,

jau das ist mir echt ziemlich latte...viel mehr interessiert mich wie sich die pisten jetzt so rocken lassen!?


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

Das werden wir nachher sehen. Leider ist der bestellte Reifenstuff noch nicht da.


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das werden wir nachher sehen. Leider ist der bestellte Reifenstuff noch nicht da.


 

sach bloß du hast dir spike reifen bestellt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

Nö, das nicht. Aber ein bewährtes Profil in 60a.


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö, das nicht. Aber ein bewährtes Profil in 60a.


 

aha... na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.du testest ja gleich um 14uhr.wenn es gar net geht, dann ruf mal frühzeitig an.


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> aha... na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.du testest ja gleich um 14uhr.wenn es gar net geht, dann ruf mal frühzeitig an.



Nö, du musst mich ja aus dem Anlieger kratzen....


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö, du musst mich ja aus dem Anlieger kratzen....


 

ach das kann auch der graue alte sack machen...


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ach das kann auch der graue alte sack machen...



Denke daran.....ich habe noch etwas für dich.....


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Denke daran.....ich habe noch etwas für dich.....


 

ach, da gibt es auch andere quellen.  so, ich bin wech...die teflon-angie ruft!!!


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ...die teflon-angie ruft!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. November 2010)

Habt ihr es gut könnt wenn ihr wollt jeden Tag die Strecke testen!!


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Habt ihr es gut könnt wenn ihr wollt jeden Tag die Strecke testen!!


 

na bei dir um die egge ist doch auch ne nette piste!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. November 2010)

Ja das stimmt wohl aber ihr könnt immer zusammen fahren und bis ich den Schwatten mal mobilisiert bekomme....!!!! 
Naja mal sehen werde mal die Oberhausener fragen was da geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

Du ziehst doch eh gerade um...wechsel mal die Stadt....


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

auf den typen über mir könnte ich beim biken auch gut verzichten!!!


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> auf den typen über mir könnte ich beim biken auch gut verzichten!!!


Spielt denn eigentlich sonst noch jemand mit dir? Oder nur der Nachbarshund?


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Spielt denn eigentlich sonst noch jemand mit dir? Oder nur der Nachbarshund?


 

ich gehe heute mit meinem alten freund dem grauen spielen...du läufst bzw. fährst uns ja nur wieder hinterher, wie der nachbarshund!!!


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ich gehe heute mit meinem alten freund dem grauen spielen...du läufst bzw. fährst uns ja nur wieder hinterher, wie der nachbarshund!!!



Du hast keine Freunde.


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. November 2010)

Jo das ware was, haste nen gut bezahlten Job für mich in deiner Firma?!


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

Nö, frag den Toje. Ich bin geizig.


----------



## toje (30. November 2010)

sieh du mal lieber zu das du in den wald kommst und die strecke testest...evtl. kann ich mir den weg ja sparen!?


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

Bin erst so gegen 14.45 Uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (30. November 2010)

Wieso? Du musst das so sehen wenn ich genug Geld verdiene für ein schönes Bike und meine Frau glücklich ist haste immer einen zum spielen da!!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

@der Bunte. 
 wenn´e dat nächste mal bei mir/uns bist;-  empfängt dich zusätzlich ein kl. Franz. Bulldogge.


----------



## svensson79 (30. November 2010)

Ofen?
AS?
Helft mir auf die Sprünge... bin Wahl-Dortmunder und ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Strecken! Lande aber meisten auf den 'alten' Hometracks in Witten/Wetter/Herdecke. Und die Spots im Wald suchen gehen ist ja irgendwie auch kacke... Alleine die Schaufel schwingen bringt meist auch nich...

Danke für alle Tips
Gruß, Sven


----------



## DerGraue (30. November 2010)

Hallo war echt Lustig heute einige schöne sachen erlebt


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Hallo war echt Lustig heute einige schöne sachen erlebt


Hatte einen hohen Spaßfaktor. Wenn bloß dieses weisse Zeugs nicht wäre.


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...empfängt dich zusätzlich ein kl. Franz. Bulldogge.



Grunzt die auch so geil wie Peggy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. November 2010)

Eure Arbeitszeiten möcht ich haben , unsereins bekommt kaum noch Licht ab und Ihr juckelt am hellichten Tag inne Gegend rum.

Unfassbar!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. November 2010)

Da muß sich Teflon-Angir aber tüchtig mit Brunox eindaddeln um das Bruttosozialprodukt wieder wett zu machen..


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...und Ihr juckelt am hellichten Tag inne Gegend rum.


Können ja mal ´nen Nachtritt zusammen machen....


----------



## Raphnex (30. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Können ja mal ´nen Nachtritt zusammen machen....



die AS runter das wäre lustig 
haste bilder gemacht????


----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> die AS runter das wäre lustig
> haste bilder gemacht????



Nee, hatte keine cam dabei.


----------



## Raphnex (30. November 2010)




----------



## chaz (30. November 2010)

Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht.


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. November 2010)

@Artur ich bin gespannt auf den kleinen Flitzer hoffe die beiden verstehen sich?!


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. November 2010)

Ick glob ick spinne wa!!! Irgendwie ist meine Netzverbindung so *******!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @Artur ich bin gespannt auf den kleinen Flitzer hoffe die beiden verstehen sich?!



jepp hier isser... 








gerade mal 3 wochen jung...
 kommt am 15.01.11 zu uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2010)

Cool...


----------



## BillyTheKid (1. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil Artur wir freuen uns den Kuhjand Nachwuchs bald mal zu sehen!!!


----------



## toje (1. Dezember 2010)

was`n hier los...wird das jetzt hier zum hunde forum!?könnt ihr euch nicht irgendwo auf ner wiese treffen und gemeinsam gassi gehen... 

paßt bloß auf das mir eure köter nicht unter die reifen kommen...dann gehts nämlich zum china mann!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja ja das sagt der richtige!!! Sobald dem Chaz seine Kotpumpe am start ist wer ist der erste der ihn streichelt??????



GENAU der TOJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2010)

Du bist doch als Hundefreund bekannt. Merlin mag dich irgendwie.....warum auch immer....


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja ja das sagt der richtige!!! Sobald dem Chaz seine Kotpumpe am start ist wer ist der erste der ihn streichelt??????
> 
> 
> 
> GENAU der TOJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toje (1. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist doch als Hundefreund bekannt. Merlin mag dich irgendwie.....warum auch immer....


 

ich kann nix dafür das der köter nen guten geschmack hat!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ich kann nix dafür das der köter nen guten geschmack hat!!!



Der hat Mitleid....


----------



## toje (1. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der hat Mitleid....


 

mit dir!!!
ich ja auch, sonst müsstest du ja immer alleine im wald spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ich ja auch, sonst müsstest du ja immer alleine im wald spielen...



Du bist soooo gut zu mir. Wie ´ne Mutter ohne Brust.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal gehört , daß Hunde auf strenge Gerüche stehen.........


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Können ja mal ´nen Nachtritt zusammen machen....


Jau hab ich heut mal ausprobiert, nach ner halben Stunde gefühlloser Hände kehrte das Gefühl dann mächtig unwirsch zurück und ich hatte Pfoten wie ein Pavianarsch.....

Außerdem wars tierisch anstrengend ich bin fast vom Bock gekippt (zum Schluß auch aufgrund von Eis)


----------



## Raphnex (1. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau hab ich heut mal ausprobiert, nach ner halben Stunde gefühlloser Hände kehrte das Gefühl dann mächtig unwirsch zurück und ich hatte Pfoten wie ein Pavianarsch.....
> 
> Außerdem wars tierisch anstrengend ich bin fast vom Bock gekippt (zum Schluß auch aufgrund von Eis)



das nächste mal nimmste mich mit will mit dir frieren


----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin. Der neue Reifenstuff ist da und auch montiert. Nachher kleine Testfahrt, Schwerter?


----------



## toje (2. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Der neue Reifenstuff ist da und auch montiert. Nachher kleine Testfahrt, Schwerter?


 

moin moin,

puh schauen wir mal...ist ja doch recht fresch da draußen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2010)

Jau. Da hat jemand den Kühlschrank offen gelassen. **** Winter.


----------



## hugecarl (2. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand Lust im Rombergpark die Rodelhänge mit mir runter zu rutschen (mit Fahrrad) ? Jetzt ?


----------



## DerGraue (2. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Der neue Reifenstuff ist da und auch montiert. Nachher kleine Testfahrt, Schwerter?


Deswegen biste trotzdem ne Schnecke auf Schnee


----------



## DerGraue (2. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust im Rombergpark die Rodelhänge mit mir runter zu rutschen (mit Fahrrad) ? Jetzt ?


Völlig gebamst in der Birne


----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Deswegen biste trotzdem ne Schnecke auf Schnee



Bei mir klappt das aber mit dem aufrechten Gang.


----------



## toje (2. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Deswegen biste trotzdem ne Schnecke auf Schnee


----------



## Raphnex (2. Dezember 2010)

ach ihr flachland tiroler könnt doch alle nicht bei schnee fahren sieht man ja grad wieder auf der autobahn!


----------



## hugecarl (2. Dezember 2010)

Eine Lehre aus heute: Ich brauche andere Handschuhe.


----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


>



Wer hat denn auf´n Arsch gelegen, he?


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2010)

Tach zusammen! Hat wer Lust/Zeit/Laune auf ´ne Runde Berch am Samstag? So high noon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (3. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Hat wer Lust/Zeit/Laune auf ´ne Runde Berch am Samstag? So high noon?


 

willse wieder die schnecke machen oder was!? 
hmm, so. wäre mir lieber...am sa. wollte ich evtl. ne tour mit der lady machen!?

und, wenn sich heute abend alle schön auf dem weihnachtsmarkt einen nehmen, dann biste morgen wohl recht alleine auf der piste.


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2010)

Wer saufen kann, der kann auch biken. Hast du mal für Sonntag auf´s Wetter geschaut? Pisswarm und nass...


----------



## toje (3. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer saufen kann, der kann auch biken. Hast du mal für Sonntag auf´s Wetter geschaut? Pisswarm und nass...


 

naja, dein wort in gottes ohren...
hmm, cool dann gibbets so. ne schöne schlammschlacht mit meinen freunden vom b-team!!! 
so, bin jetzt wech, muss arbeiten für mein geld!!!


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> cool dann gibbets so. ne schöne schlammschlacht mit meinen freunden vom b-team!!!



Du hast Freunde?


----------



## Lazy (3. Dezember 2010)

ach ich kann ja doch schreiben...


Evtl bin ich morgen dabei.harte minions?


----------



## toje (3. Dezember 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> ach ich kann ja doch schreiben...
> 
> 
> Evtl bin ich morgen dabei.harte minions?


 

würde ich dir noch zu raten...
aber in 1-2 tagen tun es auch wieder weiche wettis!!!


----------



## Lazy (3. Dezember 2010)

chaz ich ruf dann durch,wenn ich mich an den start bringen kann..denke kann zwischen 20-21 uhr nachrücken


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> chaz ich ruf dann durch,wenn ich mich an den start bringen kann..denke kann zwischen 20-21 uhr nachrücken


----------



## BillyTheKid (3. Dezember 2010)

Hey trinkt ein für mich mit Jungs hänge schon wieder in der neuen Hütte rum und renoviere! Hoffe das ich mich Sonntag mal für ne kleine Runde verpissen kann?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (3. Dezember 2010)

Morgen ne runde Ofen warum nicht mal sehen wie ich morgen drauf bin aber ich denke mal für die Schnecke sollte es reichen


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Morgen ne runde Ofen warum nicht mal sehen wie ich morgen drauf bin aber ich denke mal für die Schnecke sollte es reichen


Wer zuletzt lacht.....  Mission "Der Graue im Schnee" ruft!


----------



## BillyTheKid (4. Dezember 2010)

Morgen Jungs na alle noch besoffen?? Der Bunte ist schon wieder seit 8uhr in der neuen Wohnung am renovieren!!! Geht mir das auf den Sack!!!!!!


----------



## toje (4. Dezember 2010)

moin moin,

was`n nun mit heute ne runde ballern???

holger ist raus, der kleine hat es am magen...


----------



## BillyTheKid (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin ich kann leider nicht! Nicht das du mir noch meine Hope abschraubst?!  

So schnell schlagt einem also die Ehe auf den Magen!?


----------



## toje (4. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Moin ich kann leider nicht! Nicht das du mir noch meine Hope abschraubst?!
> 
> So schnell schlagt einem also die Ehe auf den Magen!?



ach, deine hope kannse behalten.ich werde meine noch tunen!!! 

hmm, hat der bodo auch geheiratet!?der hat es auch am magen... oder liegt das daran, dass die jungs gestern mal wie männer trinken wollten!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (4. Dezember 2010)

Wer ist Sonntag für ne Runde am Ofen zu haben?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (4. Dezember 2010)

wann wärst du denn am start?
würde das morgen dann je nach zustand entscheiden!


----------



## waschi82 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin raus...hab diese Woche kein Fahrrad ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich will auch!!!! 

Oh Mann bin froh wenn die scheiss renovoiererei vorbei ist!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Dezember 2010)

Ey Ihr Pupen 

kein Schwein heut am Start gewesen gegen High Noon,

ich dachte wer saufen kann kann auch Rad fahren....

War trotzdem gut, Doubles sind zu springen und die Anlieger machen mächtig Bock im Drift, allerdings bin ich heute fast nur die rechte Linie gefahren, da meine Super Tackys ein leichtes Plastikreifenappeal auf Wurzeln hatten.

Aber anstrengend war die Sache zugegebenermaßen schon, vor allen Dingen sind 5.10 Schuhe nix für Schnee und dabei bergauf..

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet gestern noch richtig Spaß, denn die heutige Beteiligung spricht ja dafür..


----------



## chaz (4. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> So schnell schlagt einem also die Ehe auf den Magen!?



Auf Magen und Darm. Wusste gar nicht, wieviel Mist in so´nen Körper passt...


----------



## BillyTheKid (4. Dezember 2010)

Tja kannste mal sehen und du weißt garnicht was ich so alles auf der Arbeit erlebe!!!


----------



## tadea nuts (4. Dezember 2010)

@ nino Werde gegen 12.30Uhr da sein - wenn es das Wetter zuläßt.


----------



## BillyTheKid (4. Dezember 2010)

Sorry Jungs bin raus für morgen, muss die Tapeten an die Wand hauen! Zumindest schonmal anfangen kann etwas dauern bei fast 100qm. Ich hab schon Entzugserscheinungen!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. Dezember 2010)

Morgen Jungs der Billy ist wieder bei der Arbeit, aber das Wetter ist ja mal nen Traum( Alptraum) hier kommt kein Schnee vom Himmel sonder hier ist es voll am pissen!!!
Versteh einer mal die Welt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (5. Dezember 2010)

bei uns is schnee am start.werds aber auch nich schaffen.muss nach castrop welch freude


----------



## Deleted 154398 (5. Dezember 2010)

also hier bei mir ist es am schneien wie wild!

in der nacht sind gute 10 cm neuschnee runter gekommen und es schneit immernoch!!

wenn es so wieter geht rennen in paar tagen hier eisbären rum!!


----------



## tadea nuts (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey Nino, lass uns mal gegen 12 sehen wie das Wetter ist. Muss jetzt erst mal weg.


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es hier mal schneien wurde! Hat gestern den ganzen Abend geschneit und jetzt regen könnt euch ja vorstellen was das eine Matsche draußen ist!


----------



## Lazy (5. Dezember 2010)

ich muss gleich schnee schöppen mit whisky im blut..


----------



## Deleted 154398 (5. Dezember 2010)

bei mir hat mein nachbar geschippt obwohl ich heute eigentlich noch dran wäre! gut für mich!!

aber biken fällt heute flach für mich bei dem schnee treiben!


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. Dezember 2010)

Warum schneit es hier nicht?! Jetzt ist nach dem regen nur noch Schneeregen angesagt aber wie, alles nass draußen und zum Biken mal garnicht schon! Wenn es nur schneien würd hatte ich mich noch mal heute für 2 Std auf den Bock gesetzt!


----------



## waschi82 (5. Dezember 2010)

hm hier schneit es auch heftig...ist aber alles matsch..wollte grad schnee schüppen aber das ist alles eine matsche....dann lass ich das mal...hoffe mal das ich in 2 wochen auch wieder am start sein kann... ;-) dann äh...mit...äh....


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2010)

Glory.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (5. Dezember 2010)

richtig! ;-)


----------



## Kurtchen (5. Dezember 2010)

Na dann Glückwunsch Waschi   na da ist der Weihnachtsmann was früher gekommen


----------



## waschi82 (5. Dezember 2010)

jau danke! fotos vom aufbau folgen... ;-)


----------



## Deleted 154398 (5. Dezember 2010)

was ein scheiß wetter.
war eben 2h schnee räumen!!

zum glück muss ich jetzt erst wieder in 5 wochen!!


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> jau danke! fotos vom aufbau folgen... ;-)



Dann schraub´ mal alles schön fest....


----------



## waschi82 (5. Dezember 2010)

hab mir extra loctite besorgt .... wer aber dennoch schrauben am ofen findet bitte an mich zurück! Danke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> hab mir extra loctite besorgt ....



Schrauben sich Schrauben dadurch von alleine fest?


----------



## waschi82 (5. Dezember 2010)

nee aber halten dann besser WENN ich sie fest geschraubt hab...! sowas passiert nicht noch einmal ;-)


----------



## tadea nuts (5. Dezember 2010)

@ waschi Loctite extra fest! Und alles schon mit einschmieren, dann kann nur noch der Rahmen brechen. Warum brauchst Du zwei Wochen?


----------



## waschi82 (5. Dezember 2010)

der fähd hat noch die unteren steuersatz-teil bestellt und muss auch noch shoppen gehen... ;-)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Dezember 2010)

Na erstmal alle Schrauben zusammensuchen....


----------



## waschi82 (5. Dezember 2010)

check: alle da....moment:

3 kettenblattschrauben sind doch üblich oder??? ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. Dezember 2010)

So der Bunte sucht jetzt auch alle seine Schrauben aus dem Kopf zusammen und geht nach Hause. Und wieder ist ein renovierungstag vorbei!! 

@Waschi sieh mal zu mit deinem Hobel!!


----------



## waschi82 (5. Dezember 2010)

et wird et wird ;-)


----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2010)

Nur so für die Allgemeinheit: Werde morgen Nachmittag etwas am trashtrack fahren.


----------



## BillyTheKid (6. Dezember 2010)

Alle im Winterschlaf hier!! 
@Chaz anstatt fahren zu gehen komm mal lieber beim Bunten vorbei zum renovieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2010)

Nee, lass mal. Muss den Fuchs testen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (6. Dezember 2010)

Ah ja das kann ich verstehen bist entschuldigt!!  
Haste schon nen Foto vom Bike mit Fuchs?


----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Haste schon nen Foto vom Bike mit Fuchs?


Noch nicht. Werden morgen nachgeliefert.


----------



## toje (7. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur so für die Allgemeinheit: Werde morgen Nachmittag etwas am trashtrack fahren.


 

moin moin,

sorry ich bin raus für heute...ich habe da ganz nen geburtstag vergessen.


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> sorry ich bin raus für heute...ich habe da ganz nen geburtstag vergessen.



Das passiert dir regelmäßig, ne?


----------



## toje (7. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das passiert dir regelmäßig, ne?


 

joar...ich habe halt ne große familie...was willse machen!?  aber evtl. geht ja was, muss mal hören wann wir denn da sein müssen!?


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> joar...ich habe halt ne große familie...was willse machen!?  aber evtl. geht ja was, muss mal hören wann wir denn da sein müssen!?



Das ist doch mal 'ne Ansage. Ich bin jedenfalls auf die Testfahrt total gespannt.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd heute auch mal wieder fahren gehen ... aber Auto.


----------



## DerGraue (7. Dezember 2010)

Ihr habt es gut heute ne runde Rocken hätte auch richtig Bock muss mal wieder ne klare Kirsche kriegen hab schon Entzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ihr habt es gut heute ne runde Rocken hätte auch richtig Bock muss mal wieder ne klare Kirsche kriegen hab schon Entzug



Geht mir auch so. Muss dringend auf den Kanadier.


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. Dezember 2010)

Jungs ne klare Kirsche hab ich auch bitter nötig! Aber wie? Komm hier nicht weg!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Dezember 2010)

Huhu 
-10 Grad sind mir definitiv zu wenig um zu fahren.

Gruß an die Heimat


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. Dezember 2010)

Hey Rainer wann biste mal wieder im Lande?!


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

Es hat heute am trashtrack richtig Laune gemacht....


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. Dezember 2010)

Und wie lauft der Fuchs?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

Macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, obwohl man das ja erst bei optimalen Bedingungen sagen kann.


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. Dezember 2010)

Aber ist schon was anderes als ne Boxxer oder nicht?!


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

Jau, dicht ist sie!


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. Dezember 2010)

Aber auch vom fahren her ist sie was anderes!


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

Für Timä:


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Aber auch vom fahren her ist sie was anderes!



Denke ich auch. Wird sich aber zeigen, wenn der Fuchs mal richtig arbeiten muss.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Dezember 2010)

Da oben fehlt aber noch der Mettigel


----------



## Raphnex (7. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Für Timä:



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm lecker schmatz schmatz


----------



## toje (7. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Aber auch vom fahren her ist sie was anderes!





also ob ihr beiden nen unterschied zwischen boxxer, fox, bos oder 888 spüren könntet.ihr seit doch froh wenn ihr heile den berch runter kommt!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> also ob ihr beiden nen unterschied zwischen boxxer, fox, bos oder 888 spüren könntet.ihr seit doch froh wenn ihr heile den berch runter kommt!!!



Und du, wenn du heile hoch kommst....     Morgen kleine Runde im Schnee der Herr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Und du, wenn du heile hoch kommst....  Morgen kleine Runde im Schnee der Herr?


 

ey, beim grauen hat es aber noch viel schlimmer ausgesehen!!! 
hmm, weiß noch nicht so genau...kann ich dir später mal sagen.


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ey, beim grauen hat es aber noch viel schlimmer ausgesehen!!!
> hmm, weiß noch nicht so genau...kann ich dir später mal sagen.



Jau. Der alte Mann bekam seine Füße gar nicht sortiert. Ich werde wohl morgen wieder fahren. Es hat sogar MIR gestern Spaß gemacht.


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Bin morgen wieder so um 14.15 Uhr +/-15min. am trash track.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier sind mal wieder 2 kleine Videos für die Freeridefreunde
Viel Spaß damit!
und demnächst kommt noch eins vom Ofen, wo einige von euch auch zu sehen sind
Gruß Jens!


----------



## tadea nuts (8. Dezember 2010)

"ja, was soll ich jetz sagen.." , " aber der Herman ist total voll"
Wieder schön gemacht. Vielleicht sehen wir uns denmächst ja mal im Schnee.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Videos von der OMBA-Truppe. Bin auf das Vid vom Ofen gespannt.


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Dezember 2010)

Ihr Schweine ich verende hier beim renovieren, immer nur arbeiten und von da aus direkt hier hin! Weiß garnicht ob es noch andere Menschen gibt, welches Jahr, welcher Tag??? Komm nicht einen Meter vor die Tür!! Ist Weihnachten schon vorbei?????

Aber nächste Woche werd ich einen Tag mal ausbrechen und mit meinem Bike die Welt erforschen!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010. Es ist Mittwoch, der 08. Dezember, 20:48 Uhr. Draußen hat es geschneit.


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Dezember 2010)

Oh dank dir Holger !!!!!!Ist immer alles so eintönig hier?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Oh dank dir Holger !!!!!!Ist immer alles so eintönig hier?!?!?



Hast du den Schwatten noch nicht an die Arbeit bekommen?


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja siehste hab ich doch glatt Nikolaus verpennt!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja siehste hab ich doch glatt Nikolaus verpennt!!!



Ernsthaft? Du musst auf´s bike!!! Fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja ist kein Witz!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja ist kein Witz!!!


Du solltest dir echt einen Tag Ruhe gönnen....


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

@billy wier tauschen du machste mein uni scheiß ich deine bude ja?!
@chaz du hast ein leben! da soll noch mal einer sagen das studenten zuviel freizeit hätten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @chaz du hast ein leben!


Habe ich auch verdient.


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @billy wier tauschen du machste mein uni scheiß ich deine bude ja?!



Na, wer auf die Idee kommt BWL zu studieren, der naja ... egal


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Dezember 2010)

@raphi glaub das bringt nichts, das einzige was helfen konnte ist ne Dosis Biken aber direkt IV!!!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Na, wer auf die Idee kommt BWL zu studieren, der naja ... egal



Fenster auf und rausgelehnt, wa?


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Fenster auf und rausgelehnt, wa?



Naja, was ich halt am besten kann ...
Bin morgen übrigens auch seit langem mal wieder auf dem Bike. Werde so gegen 14 Uhr am Trashtrack sein. Ick freu mir.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Dezember 2010)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns denmächst ja mal im Schnee.
> Gruß
> Stefan



Wir sehen uns ganz sicher demnächst mal wieder Aber du weißt ja selbst, wie es mit den Kindern ist. Im letzten halben Jahr bin auch eher alleine gefahren, aber im neuen Jahr sieht es wieder besser aus

@chaz
Das Ofenvideo von Hermann ist richtig gut geworden Vielleicht lade ich es nächste Woche hoch. Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude

Gruß Jens!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @chaz
> Das Ofenvideo von Hermann ist richtig gut geworden Vielleicht lade ich es nächste Woche hoch. Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Na, wer auf die Idee kommt BWL zu studieren, der naja ... egal



schau du ma lieber zu das du überhaupt was lernst!!!
bevor du über irgendwelche studiengänge lästerst!!!! 

ps: ich studiere kein bwl
dies ist ein HIRNGESPINST von chaz!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ps: ich studiere kein bwl
> dies ist ein HIRNGESPINST von chaz!


Yepp.


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Naja, was ich halt am besten kann ...
> Bin morgen übrigens auch seit langem mal wieder auf dem Bike. Werde so gegen 14 Uhr am Trashtrack sein. Ick freu mir.



na da komm ich doch morgen auch!
ma schauen wie gut du auf schnee fahren kannst du kleiner wicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> na da komm ich doch morgen auch!
> ma schauen wie gut du auf schnee fahren kannst du kleiner wicht!



Morgen 14 Uhr Lehrerparkplatz, Eins gegen eins


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> na da komm ich doch morgen auch!
> ma schauen wie gut du auf schnee fahren kannst du kleiner wicht!



  Ich parke allerdings gegenüber vom Inn. Auf dem anderen Parkplatz bleibt man fast stecken.


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Morgen 14 Uhr Lehrerparkplatz, Eins gegen eins



für dich reicht auch meine nichte!


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> für dich reicht auch meine nichte!



Ist das deine Nichte ?


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ist das deine Nichte ?



hast recht meine oma würd für dich wicht auch reichen!


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hast recht meine oma würd für dich wicht auch reichen!



Das können wir dann ja morgen klären  Da heißts dann "Technik gegen Kraft".


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das können wir dann ja morgen klären  Da heißts dann "Technik gegen Kraft".



Und was hast du davon?


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Und was hast du davon?



Ein uuuuuuuuuunglaublich gestärktes Selbstwertgefühl natürlich. Und einen Triumph. Und Autorität. Ironiesmiley.


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Und was hast du davon?



nen langen hebel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ironiesmiley.



Den lasse ich mal stehen.


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das können wir dann ja morgen klären  Da heißts dann "Technik gegen Kraft".



gut dann kann ich ja jetzt noch beruhigt ne flasche havanna trinken wenn das die kennzahlen für den sieg morgen sind


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

@ brandi nimm dir ne ersatz hose mit nicht das du wieder in shorts da stehst!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Und jetzt geht Pipi machen, Zähne putzen und dann ins Bett.


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @ brandi nimm dir ne ersatz hose mit nicht das du wieder in shorts da stehst!



Na wer wollte denn dass ich da in Shorts stehe. Ich nicht, soviel mal dazu


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Und jetzt geht Pipi machen, Zähne putzen und dann ins Bett.



Ja, Mama.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ja, Mama.



Ich leg´ dich gleich über´s Knie.


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Na wer wollte denn dass ich da in Shorts stehe. Ich nicht, soviel mal dazu



ich sicherlich auch nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
da kann ich mir sicherlich schöneres vorstellen!!!


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich leg´ dich gleich über´s Knie.



Sieht bei dem Größenverhältnis sicher skurril aus


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich leg´ dich gleich über´s Knie.



ne ne der darf morgen schön vorne weg fahren zieh auch noch schnell die wettis auf


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ne ne der darf morgen schön vorne weg fahren



Das wird aber ein kurzes Vergnügen...


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das wird aber ein kurzes Vergnügen...



Und dann liegt da ein langes Elend.


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Und dann liegt da ein langes Elend.



chaz evtl bekommt man den ja in die landschaft integriert als jump oder anlieger


----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> chaz evtl bekommt man den ja in die landschaft integriert als jump oder anlieger



Jau, fahr mal schön auf mich zu. Da ist der Anlieger aber schneller als du gucken kannst  Dann wirds lustig


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> chaz evtl bekommt man den ja in die landschaft integriert als jump oder anlieger



Eher als Furchenfüller!


----------



## Raphnex (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Eher als Furchenfüller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (8. Dezember 2010)

So, gute Nacht Mädels. Bis morgen


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Dezember 2010)

Und Jungs wie ist die Fahrt heute so gewesen auf dem Bike? Der Bunte hat noch 2 Raume zu tapezieren und dann die ******* streichen, Türen lackieren.....


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

Es hat mächtig Laune gemacht! War zwar zum Schluss gut rutschig. Gerne wieder....sogar im Schnee!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (9. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Und Jungs wie ist die Fahrt heute so gewesen auf dem Bike? Der Bunte hat noch 2 Raume zu tapezieren und dann die ******* streichen, Türen lackieren.....


warum streichen?
nimmst du keine ordentlichen fliestapeten?


----------



## Raphnex (9. Dezember 2010)

jau war das cool heute das driften hat super spaß gemacht 

@toje tja wir hinterwälder kommen halt auch bei schnee den berg hoch


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @toje tja *wir hinterwälder* kommen halt auch bei schnee den berg hoch



Hast du eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit?


----------



## toje (9. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> jau war das cool heute das driften hat super spaß gemacht
> 
> @toje tja wir hinterwälder kommen halt auch bei schnee den berg hoch




jau, war echt witzig heute.

und danke noch mal...ohne dich und den anderen bike kollegen hätte ich ein problem gehabt.da hatte der holger doch recht!!!


----------



## Raphnex (9. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hast du eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit?



mir egal was ich habe ich kamm vom parkplatz alleine runter


----------



## Raphnex (9. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jau, war echt witzig heute.
> 
> und danke noch mal...ohne dich und den anderen bike kollegen hätte ich ein problem gehabt.da hatte der holger doch recht!!!



kein ding für dich immer gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> da hatte der holger doch recht!!!



War das sehr schwer?  
Hättest ja mal ´nen Ton sagen können. Ich hätte glatt geholfen.....äh......zugeschaut.


----------



## Raphnex (9. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> War das sehr schwer?
> Hättest ja mal ´nen Ton sagen können. Ich hätte glatt geholfen.....äh......zugeschaut.



und genau deswegen haben wir dich nicht gerufen!!!


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und genau deswegen haben wir dich nicht gerufen!!!



Auf euch ist Verlass!


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

Wo ist eigentlich die großmäulige Jugend?


----------



## Raphnex (9. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die großmäulige Jugend?



hat genug von uns


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hat genug von uns



Zusammen sind wir unausstehlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (9. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die großmäulige Jugend?



Die großmäulige Jugend durfte gerade Windoof neu draufziehen... und ist in Zukunft etwas ... naja


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> .. und ist in Zukunft etwas ... naja


.......


----------



## hugecarl (9. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> .......



Dürfte sich ja irgendwo aus dem Kontext ergeben, oder ?


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

Sag´ es!


----------



## hugecarl (9. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Sag´ es!



... etwas weniger schlechte Sprüche klopfen.


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2010)

So isser fein.


----------



## hugecarl (9. Dezember 2010)

Wobei das ballern in die Anlieger eigentlich ziemlich lustig war.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Dezember 2010)

Will auch wieder, 
lechze auf samstag, aber nach Wetterbericht kann das auch eine kleine lustige Schlammschlacht werden-  Suck my Mud!!


----------



## Raphnex (9. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Zusammen sind wir unausstehlich.



jup  
haste dir den link angeschaut?!


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> haste dir den link angeschaut?!


Moin! Jau, habe ich. War aber gerade im Zwiegespräch mit einem Schweizer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (10. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Will auch wieder,
> lechze auf samstag, aber nach Wetterbericht kann das auch eine kleine lustige Schlammschlacht werden- Suck my Mud!!


 

moin moin,

wo soll es denn am sa. hingehen!?


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

Mehr als Ofen oder trashtrack ist ja eh nicht drin.


----------



## toje (10. Dezember 2010)

hmm, es soll ja schwer tauen am we...gucken wir mal!?


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist´s egal, wo ich mich einsauen werde.


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Dezember 2010)

Moin ich will auch!!!!


----------



## toje (10. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Moin ich will auch!!!!


 

ja und, wo ist das problem!?sach bloß du bist immer noch nicht fertig mit der neuen butze!?dann musste mal weniger tippen hier-und mehr malochen.haste denn da in essen keine kumpels die dich unterstützen!?

also wenn ich in der bude was zu tun habe, sage ich einfach kira und chaz bescheid...die erledigen das dann schon!!!


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> also wenn ich in der bude was zu tun habe, sage ich einfach kira und chaz bescheid...die erledigen das dann schon!!!


Ich bin ja auch käuflich...


----------



## toje (10. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch käuflich...


 

und sooo billig!!!


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> und sooo billig!!!



Günstig....und jeden Euro wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

Aus einem anderen Fred, aber trotzdem nett (der Raphüberhauptnix wird´s verstehen):


KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Einfach nur B+ = Bike-Pisitiv...Klasse!
> 
> Oder oldscool:
> Velophil.
> ...


----------



## Raphnex (10. Dezember 2010)

schon lustig was die leutz da für einfälle haben


----------



## DerGraue (10. Dezember 2010)

Jungs wie is morgen ne runde Ofen ich fahre auf jedenfall den wenn nicht muss ich beim Umzug mithelfen und da hab ich keinen Bock drauf


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

Mir egal, ob Ofen oder TT.....


----------



## DerGraue (10. Dezember 2010)

Also Ofen wann wollsten da sein?


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Also Ofen wann wollsten da sein?



High noon, wenn nix dazwischen kommt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (10. Dezember 2010)

O.k


----------



## tadea nuts (10. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Tour durch den Schwerter Wald, und ich muss sagen: abenteuerlich! Die Schneekonsistenz ist echt heftig - perfekt um Eisbälle zu Formen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Dezember 2010)

Nein fertig ist der Bunte noch nicht! Werd es auch erst wenn ich gluck habe Ende nächster Woche sein!!  

Ich muss aufs Bike!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (10. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Nein fertig ist der Bunte noch nicht...



doch mit den nerven


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja das stimmt ich komme echt zu nichts, dann noch voll den Stress mit Hermes da die nicht wissen was für Pakete sie für mich haben und Termine machen und dann nicht kommen........

ich kenne nur noch 3 Wege (Arbeit,neue Wohnung,alte Wohnung) hoffe ich verlaufe mich nicht wenn ich mit allem fertig bin und wieder auf die Welt losgelassen werde! Ich finde bestimmt nicht wieder nach Hause wenn ich das erstemal wieder mit dem Bike im Wald bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tadea nuts (10. Dezember 2010)

@ Billy Positiv Denken, alles wird gut!


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Dezember 2010)

Wo sind die neuen Fotos von deinem BIKE?????????


----------



## tadea nuts (10. Dezember 2010)

Bin noch nicht zu gekommen. Hoffentlich morgen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Dezember 2010)

Gib Gas!! 


SUCHE 170-180mm SC Gabel


----------



## Lazy (11. Dezember 2010)

schaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (11. Dezember 2010)

bin gg 12 am ofen


----------



## hugecarl (11. Dezember 2010)

ich werd mal schaun ob ich morgen bzw heute ne tour fahre zum ofn. hängt aber davon ab wies mir morgens geht ...


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. Dezember 2010)

Schaft 1 1/8 Lazy weißt du doch, sonst würd ich ja deine 66 nehmen!!


----------



## Lazy (11. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß ja bei dir nie,was du dieses mal damit machen willst


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Dezember 2010)

So fahr jetzt doch noch zum Ofen,

morgen ist leider keine Zeit seufz...


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2010)

War das ein Spaß am Berch! Geiler Modder/Wasser/Schneematsch-Mix! War echt launig, Jungx.


----------



## tadea nuts (11. Dezember 2010)

Jau, hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Ich stell das Foto mal ein - falls es lieber wieder raus soll bitte eine kurze Nachricht an mich.




Entweder war Kondenswasser auf der Linse, oder die holde Mittelalterbraut kannte sich mit moderner Technik nicht aus.


----------



## DerGraue (11. Dezember 2010)

War wirklich gut heute so richtig schön einsauen Lustiges Bild


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2010)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> ....oder die holde Mittelalterbraut kannte sich mit moderner Technik nicht aus.



...sofort steinigen oder vierteilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (11. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geiles Foto Jungs!!! Ware gern dabei gewesen!!


----------



## Lazy (12. Dezember 2010)

war echt riiichtig witzig. War abends noch mit kira raus.gut,dass ich heute nich fahren muss.. Bor hab ich n kopf


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> war echt riiichtig witzig. War abends noch mit kira raus.gut,dass ich heute nich fahren muss.. Bor hab ich n kopf



Habt ihr wieder kräftig zugeschlagen?

By the way: Hat eigentlich wer ´ne Ahnung wo z.B. der Dortmunder abgeblieben ist? Haben wir den mal irgendwo im Wald vergessen?


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich plane schon einmal für diese Woche: Dienstag ´ne Runde biken?


----------



## hugecarl (12. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> By the way: Hat eigentlich wer ´ne Ahnung wo z.B. der Dortmunder abgeblieben ist? Haben wir den mal irgendwo im Wald vergessen?



Das frage ich mich auch schon länger ...


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja und der NuMetal ist der auch noch ausser Lande???Oder der Nils???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Der Nils saugt nur...


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

Wie saugt nur!!!????


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wie saugt nur!!!????


Liest mit.


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

Aber fährt im Augenblick auch nicht seh ihn wenn nur durch den Wald laufen!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

Verkaufe meine MZ 55 für 110 Euro


----------



## Raphnex (12. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Habt ihr wieder kräftig zugeschlagen?
> 
> By the way: Hat eigentlich wer ´ne Ahnung wo z.B. der Dortmunder abgeblieben ist? Haben wir den mal irgendwo im Wald vergessen?



der muss glaub ich auch wie der bunte renovieren!


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> der muss glaub ich auch wie der bunte renovieren!



Was renoviert man denn bitte 5 Wochen? Die 25-Zimmer Villa?


----------



## hugecarl (12. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Was renoviert man denn bitte 5 Wochen? Die 25-Zimmer Villa?



Das geht auch mit der 2-Zimmer-Wohnung. Nämlich auf die selbe Weise wie man mit 13 Jahren täglichem in die Schule gehen nix lernt


----------



## Raphnex (12. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das geht auch mit der 2-Zimmer-Wohnung. Nämlich auf die selbe Weise wie man mit 13 Jahren täglichem in die Schule gehen nix lernt



nur damit es alle wissen!
es ist sau schwer dazu jetzt nix zu sagen!!!


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nur damit es alle wissen!
> es ist sau schwer dazu jetzt nix zu sagen!!!



 Sehr geil.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

es wird:


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Und dafür brauchst du 2 Wochen?


----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

;-) Nee...ICH nicht...da hängen noch 2-3 weitere "Zulieferer" dran.... aber Sonntag sollte ich schaffen...das ist mein Tagwerk von heute....


----------



## toje (12. Dezember 2010)

was`n das für ein lenker...reverse!?


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Mach da mal ´nen direct mount Vorbau drauf....


----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

Ist nen Reverse Fli-Bar XXl - - Vom UFO... ;-)

Direct Mount kommt 2011...


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

Man man man das dauert Waschi!!  

Der Lenker ist doch dein alter oder?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> ;-) Nee...ICH nicht...da hängen noch 2-3 weitere "Zulieferer" dran.... aber Sonntag sollte ich schaffen...das ist mein Tagwerk von heute....


 


Kommen da noch Skier dran ???


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Aber nur in 2,5"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Dezember 2010)

Mann war das gestern ein Modder ich sah aus wie ne Sau und war feucht im Schritt wie selten.

Erst fand ich es ziemlich käsig aber hinterher wars echt cool, endlich hat der Super tacky auch mal Grip gehabt nur meine Brille war alle paar Sekunden beschlagen..


----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

jau wäre auch was.... vielleicht gehts dann mal ab am Ofen! also was mir jetzt noch fehlt soll nächste woche kommen und dann gehts ab sonntag wieder los! ....hoffentlich....


----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich fand´s nur lustig gestern. War aber ´ne Sauerei. Der 60er war gestern noch griffiger. Frag den Pfützen-Timä.


----------



## hugecarl (12. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nur damit es alle wissen!
> es ist sau schwer dazu jetzt nix zu sagen!!!



Sag es ...


----------



## Raphnex (12. Dezember 2010)

waschi was machsten jetzt eigentlich mit dem nicolai?


----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

is schon woanders unterwegs ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

NicoBLEI will doch keiner haben!!


----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

oh doch .... oh doch ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

Ne ne ne ne duuuuu!!! Ja die Mistdinger bekommt man ganz gut weg ohne großen Wertverlust!


----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

geht schon....passt! Dafür bin ich jetzt auf nem GLORY unterwegs...ist auch nen Panzer


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

ANULU Panzerfahrer wa?!


----------



## Raphnex (12. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> ANULU Panzerfahrer wa?!



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWyfKBaKGLQ"]YouTube        - Bud Spencer Vs Anulu[/nomedia]


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe das du mit dem Glory dann wieder die Sprünge etc. in Angriff nimmst??!!


----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

hi hi...nee! Eher schneller! ;-)

JAU ich denke schon...früher oder später ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Dezember 2010)

Früher oder später??? Hoffe ich bin schnell wieder komplett fit dauert ja noch was muss immer üben! Aber so hab ich noch nen Ansporn dich da drüber zu scheuchen!! ) 

Also eher früher als später!!


----------



## waschi82 (12. Dezember 2010)

läuft ;-) bei der probefahrt hat sich das glory irgendwie sehr sehr leicht angefühlt...mal sehen wie das bei der ersten RICHTIGEN abfahrt wird! ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich bin auch mal gespannt wann ich meinen Hobel mal so richtig testen kann?! Aber hat so schon nen Riesen Bock gemacht das Teil! Aber da muss irgendwann mal ne andere Gabel rein ala Totem oder 66.


----------



## waschi82 (13. Dezember 2010)

wo jetzt? Tattoooooooo oder sx??? ;-)


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja das ist die Frage?! Was sagst du denn??


----------



## waschi82 (13. Dezember 2010)

hm..ich persönlich find das demo fetter als das sx trail. aber ich bin noch keins von beiden gefahren?!? von daher...wäre mehr so ne optiksache dann..aber danach nen bike kaufen ist schwierig... ;-) machst mit beiden nichts falsche denke ich!


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> von daher...wäre mehr so ne optiksache dann..aber danach nen bike kaufen ist schwierig...



Nach was für´n Kriterium hast du denn bisher deine bikes gekauft? Oder bist du mit dem Glory im Gelände gewesen?


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich plane schon einmal für diese Woche: Dienstag ´ne Runde biken?



Und? Hat wer Lust/Zeit/Laune?


----------



## toje (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Und? Hat wer Lust/Zeit/Laune?


 

ich hätte schon lust und laune...aber ich kann am di. nicht...der mit. wäre mir um einiges lieber!!! 

äh, was`n mit dem konto für frankreich heute???


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2010)

Seht zu das wir da gut Zinsen drauf bekommen  und vielleicht einen Tankgutschein


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Seht zu das wir da gut Zinsen drauf bekommen  und vielleicht einen Tankgutschein



Sonst noch Wünsche? Kalender, Kullis, Sparguthaben oder Luftballons? Fähnchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (13. Dezember 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Seht zu das wir da gut Zinsen drauf bekommen  und vielleicht einen Tankgutschein


 

sieh du lieber zu das du wieder zu 100% fit bist wenn es ins biker paradies geht!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> sieh du lieber zu das du wieder zu 100% fit bist wenn es ins biker paradies geht!!!



Eben. Wir nehmen den *KURT* aber auch als Koch, Bikeputze, Zimmermädchen und Bierholer mit.


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Sonst noch Wünsche? Kalender, Kullis, Sparguthaben oder Luftballons? Fähnchen?



Mhhhh, ein neues FFD Leibchen  ,und FFD Fähnchen, warum nicht! 
Wenn dann da deutsche Bank draufsteht ist doch egal. 
Jetzt stehen da ja auch so fragwürdige Buden als Sponsor drauf  

Den Rest brauche ich nicht, vielleicht dein Zimmermädchen der Raffnix?


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> sieh du lieber zu das du wieder zu 100% fit bist wenn es ins biker paradies geht!!!



Das will ich schwer hoffen


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Eben. Wir nehmen den *KURT* aber auch als Koch, Bikeputze, Zimmermädchen und Bierholer mit.



Nix da, ich will da fahren...so viel ich informiert bin sind da die Neulinge für die einfachen Tätigkeiten zuständig  davon gibt ja schon genug 

Über das zeitweise Kochen lasse ich ja mit mir reden...wobei wenn du dabei bist reicht doch auch eine Dose Frolic...oder Caesar  Hauptsache Tier mit Sauce....


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Jetzt stehen da ja auch so fragwürdige Buden als Sponsor drauf



Rüttel nicht so!!!   
P.S. Ich habe meine neuen Leibchen schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> wobei wenn du dabei bist reicht doch auch eine Dose Frolic...oder Caesar  Hauptsache Tier mit Sauce....


Da sieht man mal wieder, dass du von nix ´ne Ahnung hast. Frolic ist Trockenfutter. Dass man dir immer alles erklären muss....


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder, dass du von nix ´ne Ahnung hast. Frolic ist Trockenfutter. Dass man dir immer alles erklären muss....



Schon klar das gibt´s dann als Beilage  die schmecken übrigens gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Schon klar das gibt´s dann als Beilage  die schmecken übrigens gar nicht so schlecht



Merlin lädt dich bestimmt gerne mal zum essen....äh....futtern ein.


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Wetter ist ja sau geil!!! Der Boden bestimmt gut zum fahren?! Ich hab so einen Bock!!! Wie Ware es wenn ich mich versuche am Mittwoch m abzusetzen und nach do zu kommen?! Wer ist denn am Mi am fahren und kann mich wo einsammeln? 

@Chaz was haste denn für neue Leibchen?


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

@BTK: Mi. wollen eventuell der Toje und ich fahren. Mal sehen, was das Wetter sagt. Nachdem die Designabteilung schwächelt, habe ich mir erlaubt eine wenig tld-stuff zu kaufen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja das Hort sich gut an mit MI ich werd mein bestes geben und versuchen auszubrechen!! TLD hab ich auch 2 Combos sind schon geil!! 

Wann wollt ihr MI auf den Bock?!


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja das Hort sich gut an mit MI ich werd mein bestes geben und versuchen auszubrechen!! TLD hab ich auch 2 Combos sind schon geil!!
> 
> Wann wollt ihr MI auf den Bock?!



Habe mir nur Shirts gekauft, keine Combos. Manche sehen zu sehr nach Clownskostüm aus.
Wenn wieder Schnee liegt, dann bleibt am Mittwoch wohl eh wieder nur der trashtrack an der AS. Vorteil: Da hält praktisch nebenan ein Zug. Denke wohl so um 14.30 Uhr könnte man da am Start sein.


----------



## hugecarl (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Vorteil: Da hält praktisch nebenan ein Zug.



Das is echt voll gut  20 Min. vom Hbf.


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Dezember 2010)

Welcher Zug? Wie heißt die Haltestelle?


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Siehe PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. Dezember 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Den Rest brauche ich nicht, vielleicht dein Zimmermädchen der Raffnix?



jetzt fängt der auch noch an!
pass ma auf das du nicht unser zimmermädchen wirst


----------



## Raphnex (13. Dezember 2010)

mittwoch hört sich ansich gut an wo willsten fahren chaz? und ab wann?


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Liegt ja mal am Wetter. Da es gerade mal wieder schneit, wird es wohl auf Berch oder TT heraus laufen. Ich teste morgen mal....


----------



## Raphnex (13. Dezember 2010)

oha cool es schneit wieder super mittwoch tt


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Sieht so aus....


----------



## Raphnex (13. Dezember 2010)

@toje mittwoch schneeketten mitbringen


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Morgen snowride am trashtrack! So ab 14.30 Uhr. Yeah!!!


----------



## hugecarl (13. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @toje mittwoch schneeketten mitbringen



Die hätte ich grade gebrauchen können .. Komm von meinem Mathenachhilfelehrer mitm Rad und die Straßen sind vereist. Schön abgelegt. Auf der Straße


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wie und warum der Toje immer fischen geht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wie und warum der Toje immer fischen geht.....



wortlos!!!!!!!!!!
das kann ich nicht glauben!


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2010)

Na auf Hecht und Zander würde ich da nicht gehen


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Na auf Hecht und Zander würde ich da nicht gehen


Reicht´s denn für´nen Guppy?


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Dezember 2010)

So hier ist das versprochene Video vom "Ofen"
Viel Spaß!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Yepp. Wirklich schön.      Videos von den Hauspisten haben was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nach was für´n Kriterium hast du denn bisher deine bikes gekauft? Oder bist du mit dem Glory im Gelände gewesen?



ja das ufo bin ich nicht gefahren. ging damals nicht. das Glory wurde am Ofen probiert....einmal links und einmal rechts 

also alles cool!


----------



## hugecarl (13. Dezember 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> So hier ist das versprochene Video vom "Ofen"
> Viel Spaß!
> Gruß Jens!



404 not found ...


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> das Glory wurde am Ofen probiert....einmal links und einmal rechts


Na, immerhin.


----------



## waschi82 (13. Dezember 2010)

ja fährst du mehr oder was?


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Bei der nächsten Kiste bestimmt. Man braucht ja schon etwas mehr als 2 Abfahrten bis man mal so´n Fahrwerk eingestellt hat, ne?! Der letzte Dämpferwechsel hat mich einen halben Radeltag an Einstellarbeit gekostet.


----------



## waschi82 (13. Dezember 2010)

das stimmt aber wo kann man 2-3 tage fahren..? es sei denn man leiht sich nen passendes bike im park oder so. 
na ja. das glory hat sich gut angefühlt und das war mir wichtig!


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Nur mal aus Interesse: Warum wolltest du kein Ufo mehr fahren?


----------



## hugecarl (13. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Interesse: Warum wolltest du kein Ufo mehr fahren?



Tut doch nix zur Sache, lass jeden fahren was mensch will


----------



## waschi82 (13. Dezember 2010)

hm hatte das glory immer schon im auge. bin das aber noch nie wirklich gefahren, wie gesagt. und dann hatte ich das ufo bestellt - auch aus preislicher sicht - war halt günstiger.
und nun hab ich nen günstiges angebot bekommen und zugeschlagen...aber wie gesagt nach probefahrt! ;-)


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2010)

Na, denn: Viel Spaß damit. Bin jetzt raus. Bis denn dann, Mädels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (13. Dezember 2010)

danke!


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Dezember 2010)

Yeah Jungs der Bunte ist gerade dabei im Schnee zu spielen ich konnte nicht anders als ich nach draußen geschaut habe!!! Hier im kleinen Wald mal ne runde gedreht und die Berge, Wiesen und Treppen runter geballert, ist das geil aber war manchmal auch etwas brenzlich da ich nicht so viel gesehen hab!! 

Aber nen paar schone Schneisen n den Schnee gezogen! 

Also Jungs raus vor die Tür mit euch!!!!



Steigt mir das renovieren etwa zu Kopf????


----------



## tadea nuts (13. Dezember 2010)

Nein, ganz natürliches Verhalten - Du Wahnsinniger.


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte schon, bin jetzt wieder zu Hause aber geh nochmal mit dem Hund! Foto vom Bike kommen gleich!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey das Vid ist ganz cool, 

hätte aber gedacht unser train wär spektakulärer übers roadgap gewesen

@chaz  hab heute meine Lampe bekommen und direkt getestet, echt geiles Teil Flutlichtatmosphäre garantiert, 2 davon vorn am Auto und man hat keine Sichtprobleme mehr. bin heut die Hausstrecke durch die Wanne zum testen gefahren und alles gesprungen was da war macht echt nen sicheren Eindruck , echt empfehlenswert, mit meiner Helmfunzel zusammen hab ich da 1200 Lumen am Rad.

HA-III SSC P7-C 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set

Hat zwar 5 Wochen gedauert aber für ca 48,-Euronen direkt aus Hongkong, kann man nich meckern (Ebay) und ohne Zoll !

War ein Supertip chazilein!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (14. Dezember 2010)

mensch der timmy sieht doch ganz gut aus mit dem neuen Rad, schickes Vid 
aber bitte mehr in die knie in den kurven, dann is schwerpunkt tiefer = man kann schneller und sicherer fahren ^^


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen!
@Mud-Schlucker: Ich hoffe, du bleibst von Problemen mit den Akkus verschont. Habe in den letzten 2-3 Wochen vermehrt davon gehört/gelesen. Aber das Ding macht echt guuuut Licht.
@Pedda: Ich mag ja blind sein, aber auf dem Omba-Vid ist kein Timä...  Oder ich brauche ´ne neue Brille bzw. neue Linsen.


----------



## toje (14. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> @Mud-Schlucker: Ich hoffe, du bleibst von Problemen mit den Akkus verschont. Habe in den letzten 2-3 Wochen vermehrt davon gehört/gelesen. Aber das Ding macht echt guuuut Licht.
> @Pedda: Ich mag ja blind sein, aber auf dem Omba-Vid ist kein Timä... Oder ich brauche ´ne neue Brille bzw. neue Linsen.


 

moin moin,

der peter meint den bodo: "aber bitte mehr in die knie in den kurven, dann is schwerpunkt tiefer = man kann schneller und sicherer fahren"  oh oh, na wenn das der godfather ließt!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

Welch Frevel. Als ob Luke Skywalker Meister Joda die Macht erklärt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Na na nicht so zornig, Wut, Hass die dunkele Seite der Macht sind sie. Begibst du dich einmal auf diesen Pfad von ewig wird davon bestimmt dein Schicksal!!! 

Der Bunte ist heute morgen wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit meine Fresse war das geil wieder auf dem Bock zu sitzen nur im kleinen Wald war es eher ne Glucksfahrt!


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Na na nicht so zornig, Wut, Hass die dunkele Seite der Macht sind sie. Begibst du dich einmal auf diesen *Fad* von ewig wird davon bestimmt dein Schicksal!!!


Fähd?


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Oh verschrieben sorry aber über Handy spinnt die Tastatur manchmal!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Aber Fahd ist auch nicht schlecht das ist der dunkle Pfad!!


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Aber Fahd ist auch nicht schlecht das ist der dunkle Pfad!!



Sehr schön...


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja mit dem Armband was er jetzt hat fürs Gleichgewicht hat schon was von der Dunklenseite der Macht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (14. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Armband was er jetzt hat fürs Gleichgewicht hat schon was von der Dunklenseite der Macht!!!!


 


ey, bringt das teilchen etwas!?ich wollte dem chazi auch so`n dingen zu weihnachten schenken!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja es ist verrückt aber es scheint echt was zu bringen, aber wie gesagt es ist die Dunkleseite der Macht!! Dann gibt es kein zurück mehr!


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ey, bringt das teilchen etwas!?ich wollte dem chazi auch so`n dingen zu weihnachten schenken!!!



Ich bin im Gleichgewicht.... Wer liegt denn ständig?


----------



## toje (14. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin im Gleichgewicht.... Wer liegt denn ständig?


 

na bei deinem geschnecke kann man ja gar net hinfliegen, höchstens umfallen!!! 

@billy: kein thema, auf der dunklen seite der macht ist der vogel schon laaange!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na bei deinem geschnecke kann man ja gar net hinfliegen, höchstens umfallen!!!



Beim letzten Mal musste da aber jemand ganz schön kämpfen....


----------



## toje (14. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Beim letzten Mal musste da aber jemand ganz schön kämpfen....


 

ja ja, falsche reifenwahl...mal schauen wie das morgen mit meinen 5m`s wird!?äh, für heute bin ich raus...der liebsten geht es besser als erho... äh erwartet.


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> der liebsten geht es besser als erho... äh erwartet.



 Mein Beileid....  Bin gespannt auf die MMMMM´s.


----------



## DerGraue (14. Dezember 2010)

Jungs was ist jetzt mit dem Konto?


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist in Arbeit. Donnerstag gibt´s die Bankverbindung. Und bevor´s ein anderer sagt: Ich bin Schuld.


----------



## toje (14. Dezember 2010)

@dergraue: jep, die volksbank muss den holger erst mal noch genauer checken...hätte ich gewußt wie unseriös der typ ist, hätte ich lieber mit dir ein konto eröffnet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> @dergraue: jep, die volksbank muss den holger erst mal noch genauer checken...hätte ich gewußt wie unseriös der typ ist, hätte ich lieber mit dir ein konto eröffnet!!!



Eigentlich liegt es daran, dass der Schwerter sich immer mit den Bankangestellten um die Parkplätze streitet. Die nette Dame, die uns gestern bedient hat, kommt schonmal nicht wieder. Die hatte gestern nach ´ner Stunde schon genug vom Toje und hat um eine Versetzung gebeten...


----------



## toje (14. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Eigentlich liegt es daran, dass der Schwerter sich immer mit den Bankangestellten um die Parkplätze streitet. Die nette Dame, die uns gestern bedient hat, kommt schonmal nicht wieder. Die hatte gestern nach ´ner Stunde schon genug vom Toje und hat um eine Versetzung gebeten...


 

jep, ich schaffe sie alle...und danach gehören die parkplätze mir, yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jep, ich schaffe sie alle.



Kann man so stehen lassen.....


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen snowride am trashtrack! So ab 14.30 Uhr. Yeah!!!



Gleich geht´s los....


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Ihr Sacke!!!! Viel Spaß und macht mal nen paar Fotos!!


----------



## hugecarl (14. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Armband was er jetzt hat fürs Gleichgewicht hat schon was von der Dunklenseite der Macht!!!!



Hmm, Placebo-Effekt ? Ich mein bewiesen ist da nix dass das wat bringt.


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Mag sein aber es funzt wohl also ich hab's ausprobiert und irgendwie hat es was gebracht!


----------



## tadea nuts (14. Dezember 2010)

Geiler Schnee! Nur die Eisdecke darunter war mies.


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

War geil am TT. Hätte etwas mehr Schnee sein können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (14. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> War geil am TT. Hätte etwas mehr Schnee sein können....





hört hört...na ich bin ja mal auf morgen gespannt.kann man eigentlich nen kicker aus dem schnee bauen???


----------



## Raphnex (14. Dezember 2010)

wo und wann soll es den morgen weiter gehen?
hätte ja lust auf tt 
@toje mit ner kalten nacht und nem eimer wasser könnte das was werden


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> hört hört...na ich bin ja mal auf morgen gespannt


Das war schon stellenweise recht spaßig/rutschig. Der Schnee hatte wenig Haftung auf dem Boden. 


toje schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich nen kicker aus dem schnee bauen???


Einen pyramidalen?


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

Morgen so 14.30 Uhr am TT?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist in Arbeit. Donnerstag gibt´s die Bankverbindung. Und bevor´s ein anderer sagt: Ich bin Schuld.


 

Wat fürn Konto hab ich was verpasst?

Oder muß jetzt jeder 5 Ocken latzen wenn er sich aufs Maul legt ...
das wird teuer....


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

Urlaubskasse. Das Geld wird von gaaaanz vertrauenswürdigen Leuten gesammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Dezember 2010)

Also kann ich für lau mitfahren, cool !


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Also kann ich für lau einen fahren lassen, cool !


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs der Bunte ist erstmal raus mit Biken, 2 Speichen im Arsch, ne fette 8 im Hi Rad und keine Ahnung was mit meinem Schaltwerk ist?!?! F**K F**K F**K

@ nino geht klar!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (14. Dezember 2010)

alter was hast du denn angestellt??


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja keine Ahnung war auf dem weg nach Hause von der neuen Wohnung und hab nen kleinen Umweg durch den Wald gemacht, da wo runter geballert und hinten irgendwo aufgesetzt und passiert war's!!!! Ich konnte so kotzen!!!!! :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## hugecarl (14. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja keine Ahnung war auf dem weg nach Hause von der neuen Wohnung und hab nen kleinen Umweg durch den Wald gemacht, da wo runter geballert und hinten irgendwo aufgesetzt und passiert war's!!!! Ich konnte so kotzen!!!!! :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



Das müssen die Deetraks doch aushalten ?!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (14. Dezember 2010)

alter zerstörer!! na ja solang an dir alles ganz geblieben ist!
alter mach mal langsam nicht das du wieder nen saison ausfällst!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja bei mir alles klar bin nicht abgeflogen! Keine Ahnung was da los war????


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das müssen die Deetraks doch aushalten ?!


Deemax ja, Deetracks wohl nicht.
@Mud-Schlucker: Schickes Bildchen!


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen so 14.30 Uhr am TT?!


Mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen. Ich muss das leider canceln. Euch aber viel Spaß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen. Ich muss das leider canceln. Euch aber viel Spaß,


 

na super...gaaanz toll!!!!  ist denn wenigstens der raffmalsogarnix dabei???


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. Dezember 2010)

Tut mir Leid Toje Ware gern gekommen, war gerade mein Hi Rad wegbringen und nen neues Schaltauge gekauft 35â¬ kostet mich der gestrige Aussritt!! Ick freu mir!!


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na super...gaaanz toll!!!!  ist denn wenigstens der raffmalsogarnix dabei???



Sorry. Mea culpa. Morgen/Freitag passt´s wieder. da liegt auch wieder mehr Schnee. Besser für 5M.


----------



## toje (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Sorry. Mea culpa. Morgen/Freitag passt´s wieder. da liegt auch wieder mehr Schnee. Besser für 5M.




jetzt auch noch witzig werden, wa freundchen!?und ich mache extra ne stunde eher feierabend...

aber dafür konnte ich gerade meine neue gabel und die neuen felgen in empfang nehmen.hmm, dass grün von den felgen ist noch mal ein schlag anders als das am rahmen.tztztz


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Tut mir *wirklich* leid. Auch ICH habe ein Gewissen. Muss gleich ein Auto zur Probe fahren. Werde mir das Grün morgen anschauen. Mir müssen da ja nochmal zur Bank.


----------



## toje (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Tut mir *wirklich* leid. Auch ICH habe ein Gewissen. Muss gleich ein Auto zur Probe fahren. Werde mir das Grün morgen anschauen. Mir müssen da ja nochmal zur Bank.




ach hör` doch uff, dass glaubt dir eh kein mensch!!!was willse...du glaubst doch nicht etwa das ich dich noch mal in meine butze lasse!? 

naja, wenigstens auf den ichraffmalsogarnix ist verlass.der typ läuft dir langsam echt den rang ab!!!


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ´nen Rang? Spätestens wenn du wieder Hilfe beim Schrauben brauchst, lässt du mich wieder rein. Ist bestimmt gleich gut rutschig. Der Boden unter dem Schnee war gestern ein bisschen hinterhältig. Bin auf deine 5M-Erfahrung gespannt.


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)




----------



## hugecarl (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Deemax ja, Deetracks wohl nicht.



Aaaah so war das ... ich verwechsel die immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (15. Dezember 2010)

Nein nein die deetracks halten schon nur hab ich mir noch das Schltwerk darein gekloppt daran lag es wohl!!


----------



## Raphnex (15. Dezember 2010)

ja toje war schön mit dir vorallem weil chaz nicht dabei war  
aber dennoch 1:0 für mich


----------



## DerGraue (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo: Freitag hab ich um 10.00 Feierabend/Urlaub wie is 12.00 TT, Ofen mir egal Gruß


----------



## FunkyRay (15. Dezember 2010)

Klingt solide, bin für den Rest des Jahres wieder in Dortmund beheimatet. Lese gerade auf der Rückfahrt, vom Kunden aus Bremen, die Freeride. Sowas sollte im Winter verboten werden, die Bilder machen mich wild. Seite 28 ist fies, knapp bekleidetes 4X Schnittchen, ihres Zeichens deutsche Meisterin Steffi Marth!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (15. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Nein nein die deetracks halten schon nur hab ich mir noch das Schltwerk darein gekloppt daran lag es wohl!!


wollt schon sagen. die deetraks sind schon recht robust.

aber wenn da ein schaltwerk reinfällt geht das bei allen böse aus!

bist mit dem schaltwerk hängen geblieben oder wie ist das passiert?


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

@Grauer: 14.00 Uhr TT schaffe ich.
@Raphnix: 




Edit: Dem Schwerter geht bestimmt einer ab, wenn er die Pedale(n) sieht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Nein nein die deetracks halten schon



Eigentlich ist das keine Kunst, die Deetracks klein zu kriegen. Gibt´s genug Beispiele im Forum.


----------



## Raphnex (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Grauer: 14.00 Uhr TT schaffe ich.
> @Raphnix:



nicht böse sein 
wie war den die probefahrt?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Nein nein die deetracks halten schon nur hab ich mir noch das Schltwerk darein gekloppt daran lag es wohl!!


 

Jau unser Suicide-stuntman hat wieder zugeschlagen, jetzt weiss ich auch warum Du so viele Ersatzteile hast!!

War heute am Ofen , saugeil mit dem neuen Hello, harter Boden und der Schnee lässt sich gut schredden.

Die Funzel gibt echt Vertrauen der erste- und der zweite Double auf der rechten Line im Dunkeln mit Schnee gingen gut , nur beim Roadgap hab ich mich nicht getraut, dahinter waren die Wurzeln doch stark vereist.

Holt Euch bloß alle so Dinger dann können wir mal öfter abends im Dunkeln zusammen fahren , das gibt bestimmt Stadionatmosfäre.
(und gibt dem Wort nighttrain eine neue Bedeutung)


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nicht böse sein


Bin ich nicht.  


Raphnex schrieb:


> wie war den die probefahrt?


Gekauft!
@Matsch-Schlucki: Nur Tour in the dark....


----------



## Raphnex (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht.
> 
> Gekauft!



zeig ma bild ist es wieder ein bus toje hat was von pick up oder so gesagt


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Raphnex (15. Dezember 2010)

oh da is aber nix mehr mit bike rein hund rein und ab nach wibe willinger oder täuscht das


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Rad und Hund geht. Ansonsten kommt halt ´nen Träger auf die AHK. Ist aber das Anhängermobil für den Urlaub.


----------



## Raphnex (15. Dezember 2010)

willste damit unsere bikes nach frankreich ziehen find ich aber nett von dir 
kannste das rad noch reinstellen sieht mehr nach reinlegen aus armer merlin der wird den geräumigen benz sicherlich vermissen


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> kannste das rad noch reinstellen sieht mehr nach reinlegen aus armer merlin der wird den geräumigen benz sicherlich vermissen



Nur legen. Dafür aber komplett. Dem Hund ist das egal....der leckt sich überall seine Eier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Rad und Hund geht. Ansonsten kommt halt ´nen Träger auf die AHK. Ist aber das Anhängermobil für den Urlaub.


 

Sehr schön...

und wieso nur Tour, sei man nich so ne Pupe, da geht auch mehr...


----------



## hugecarl (15. Dezember 2010)

So, ich mach schonma ne Ansage: Samstag High Noon Trashtrack ? Bring noch nen Kollegen mit.


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sehr schön...
> 
> und wieso nur Tour, sei man nich so ne Pupe, da geht auch mehr...



Ich hüppe da lieber noch im Hellen, während meine Schäflein noch für mich arbeiten.


----------



## Raphnex (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> der leckt sich überall seine Eier....



wie das herrchen  
@mud für nen night ride wäre ich auch zu haben


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wie das herrchen


Ich lasse.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wie das herrchen
> @mud für nen night ride wäre ich auch zu haben


 
Gern!!!

Mit so nem Eierlecker kann man ja im Dunkeln auch nix anfangen...


----------



## Deleted 154398 (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


>


nett.
was ist das für einer? 
ford maverick oder nissan terrano?

sind ja weitestgehend baugleich


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gern!!!
> 
> Mit so nem Eierlecker kann man ja im Dunkeln auch nix anfangen...



Der arme Hund...


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2010)

nino2063 schrieb:


> nett.
> was ist das für einer?
> ford maverick oder nissan terrano?
> 
> sind ja weitestgehend baugleich


Ist das Pflaumenauto. Ist ja eigentlich ein Nissan. Und das ist auch gut so. Bin jetzt raus. Bis morgen, Mädels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (15. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist das Pflaumenauto. Ist ja eigentlich ein Nissan. Und das ist auch gut so. Bin jetzt raus. Bis morgen, Mädels.


nei nissan sind die teile auch günstiger!!

beispiel: der zwischenhalter von der kardanwelle. bei ford gibts das nur mit welle und bei nissan einzeln!

n8


----------



## TDisbike (16. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So, ich mach schonma ne Ansage: Samstag High Noon Trashtrack ? Bring noch nen Kollegen mit.



Moin! Haette Lust am Samstag, waere wohl dabei... aehem, gib mir doch mal einer bitte noch den Tipp, ob Trashtrack = Ofen ist? Kann ja  nich sein... oder ist das am KS in Witten? Wuerde zumindest von der Beschreibung her im Moment passen


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Siehe PN.


----------



## Lazy (16. Dezember 2010)

pfützentimä is samstag wohl am ofen


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> pfützentimä is samstag wohl am ofen



Ich mache das mal von der Schneemenge abhängig. Morgen erstmal tt.


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

Juhee, nach der 4ten frei gehabt wegen Unwetterwarnung .. ich überlege gerade ob ich tdem ne Runde drehe, soll aber angeblich böse hageln, von daher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Dezember 2010)

Hageln???? Hast doch nen Helm auf der Murmel also was soll passieren! Ab aufs Bike!!!


----------



## Raphnex (16. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Juhee, nach der 4ten frei gehabt wegen Unwetterwarnung .. ich überlege gerade ob ich tdem ne Runde drehe, soll aber angeblich böse hageln, von daher ...



ihr lebt echt im schlaraffenland wo solln das da draußen ein unwetter sein?!? das bissel schnee was da runter kommt tzz


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ihr lebt echt im schlaraffenland wo solln das da draußen ein unwetter sein?!? das bissel schnee was da runter kommt tzz



Tja, war halt nen Unwetter angesagt. Aber nur aus dem Grund dass die Busse wieder mal ausfallen hatten wir wahrscheinlich nach der Vierten Schluss.


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Wer hühnert denn morgen noch am tt rum? Wird bestimmt richtig gut.


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer hühnert denn morgen noch am tt rum? Wird bestimmt richtig gut.



Ich, wenn ich wieder schulfrei hab


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Geh du mal schön lernen. Sonst wird das nix mit unserer Rente.


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Geh du mal schön lernen. Sonst wird das nix mit unserer Rente.



Aaaaaalso: Wozu muss ich französisch sprechen können, in Philo Sachen gesagt bekommen die ich eh schon weiß, und in Physik lernen wie man senkrechte Würfe berechnet ... von in Sport Badminton spielen wollen wir mal gar nicht reden *hust* überflüssig *hust*
btw: Ihr habt doch nur keinen Lust dass ich euch morgen nerve


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Pass mal besonders in Physik auf, dann klappt das vielleicht nochmal mit den Anliegern (Füße auf die Pedale und nicht auf den Boden).


----------



## waschi82 (16. Dezember 2010)

;-)


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Pass mal besonders in Physik auf, dann klappt das vielleicht nochmal mit den Anliegern (Füße auf die Pedale und nicht auf den Boden).



Ich hab den Darf-Schein. Außerdem: So mega langsam war ich an dem Tag später auch nicht mehr unterwegs ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So mega langsam war ich an dem Tag später auch nicht mehr unterwegs ^^



Habe ich das behauptet? Nööö... Aber an der Kurventechnik muss noch gearbeitet werden. Also, ab in den Physikunterricht.


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet? Nööö... Aber an der Kurventechnik muss noch gearbeitet werden. Also, ab in den Physikunterricht.



Der Weg ist ja unwichtig, solange das Ergebnis stimmt  Aber im Physik Unterricht lerne ich im Moment ja eher, wie weit ich fliege, wenn ich übern Lenker gehe. (Natürlich im Vakuum.)


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Aber im Physik Unterricht lerne ich im Moment ja eher, wie weit ich fliege, wenn ich übern Lenker gehe. (Natürlich im Vakuum.)


Zeigt mal. Auf das Vakuum kann dabei morgen verzichtet werden.


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Dezember 2010)

Ihr könnt mal schön alle Mann am Samstag beim Bunten schleppen helfen kommen!!!!


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Zeigt mal. Auf das Vakuum kann dabei morgen verzichtet werden.



Ist mir auch lieber. Dann flieg ich ja wenigstens nicht so weit


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mal schön alle Mann am Samstag beim Bunten schleppen helfen kommen!!!!


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mal schön alle Mann am Samstag beim Bunten schleppen helfen kommen!!!!



Nix da! Samstag geh ich mit nem Unbekannten annen Trashtrack


----------



## waschi82 (16. Dezember 2010)

ich schau grad bei loose wie man kurven fährt ;-)


----------



## Raphnex (16. Dezember 2010)

geh du ma samstag schön physik lernen vorallem das impulsgestz dann bist du evtl auch kein hinderniss auf der autobahn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Bin wech. Bis morgen, Kinders.


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> geh du ma samstag schön physik lernen vorallem das impulsgestz dann bist du evtl auch kein hinderniss auf der autobahn!!!



Ich glaub du hast dich verlesen ... Und das Hindernis bin ich nur wegen meinem Fahrlehrer


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja ja so kann man sich auf euch verlassen!!!! Ihr dürft auch alle einmal mein schönes Rad streicheln!!!


----------



## Raphnex (16. Dezember 2010)

das superpositionsprinzip bei würfen soll ja auch wichtig sein aber lern trotzdem mal lieber bewegungslehre mit fokus auf impulsgesetz 
kannste deinem fahrlehrer ja dann auch erklären


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> das superpositionsprinzip bei würfen soll ja auch wichtig sein aber lern trotzdem mal lieber bewegungslehre mit fokus auf impulsgesetz
> kannste deinem fahrlehrer ja dann auch erklären



Studierst du Physik ? Wenn ja hast du meinen Respekt


----------



## Raphnex (16. Dezember 2010)

hatte das thema auch im abi ist wohl standard 
und im studium hatte ich es dann noch ein zweites mal (obwohl zum dritten mal berufsschule hatte ich das ja auch schon mal alles) wobei es im studium deutlich tiefer ging! hat aber spaß gemacht die ganze physik hab nur leider schon wieder sooooooviel vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Dezember 2010)

Wird das hier nen Studiengang oder was????


----------



## Raphnex (16. Dezember 2010)

wenn du das gerne hättest?!?!
willste was von wärmelehre hören da bin ich noch am fittesten drin 
@brandi physiker sind mir zu krank die lassen wasser durch ne intakte tasse fließen (rein theoretisch)


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hatte das thema auch im abi ist wohl standard
> und im studium hatte ich es dann noch ein zweites mal (obwohl zum dritten mal berufsschule hatte ich das ja auch schon mal alles) wobei es im studium deutlich tiefer ging! hat aber spaß gemacht die ganze physik hab nur leider schon wieder sooooooviel vergessen



Respekt, ich hätte das nicht ausgehalten ... Naja, eigentlich ist es toll wie logisch die ganzen Formeln sind, und nicht sowas ätzend undefinitives wie Philo oder Sowi, wo man sich ewig drüber streiten kann .. aber das machts für mich irgendwie aus


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Dezember 2010)

Nein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raphnex (16. Dezember 2010)

sowi = sozialwissenschaft = sozialkunde?


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> sowi = sozialwissenschaft = sozialkunde?



Jap.


----------



## Raphnex (16. Dezember 2010)

pfuiiii sowas mochte ich nicht da musste man ja auswendiglernen und dem esel hinterm pult schreiben was er gerne hören möchte!
ne da war mir mathe lieber 

@billy keine angst höre jetzt auf  lass uns lieber über dein neues rad quatschen


----------



## hugecarl (16. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> pfuiiii sowas mochte ich nicht da musste man ja auswendiglernen und dem esel hinterm pult schreiben was er gerne hören möchte!
> ne da war mir mathe lieber
> 
> @billy keine angst höre jetzt auf  lass uns lieber über dein neues rad quatschen



Son Quatsch ... das is nix auswendig lernen  Das ist Analysieren, Kritisieren und schlussfolgern


----------



## Raphnex (16. Dezember 2010)

naja das hab ich irgendwie noch anders in erinnerung!
aber wenn dir es gefällt dan is ein bwl studium genau das richtige für dich da macht man sowas angeblich auch


----------



## Boomzilla (17. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch, 3 Seiten offtopic (Ich zähle mich dazu).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, 3 Seiten offtopic (Ich zähle mich dazu).


Quatsch nicht. Das sind 65 Seiten offtopic. Und das im 3. Teil! Setzen! 6!   


BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wird das hier nen *Studiengang *oder was????


Oder´n Stuhlgang?

Und damit es keiner mitbekommt: Der alte graue Mann und ich sind so ab 14.00 Uhr am trashtrack.


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, 3 Seiten offtopic (Ich zähle mich dazu).


 

moin moin,

wer bist du denn...und wo zählst du dich zu!? 
und was ist denn das für eine aussage von dir...in dortmund braucht man kein mtb!?


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> und was ist denn das für eine aussage von dir...in dortmund braucht man kein mtb!?



Das habe ich ja jetzt erstmal gelesen.... Tja, Asphalt-Tucke, wa?


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja jetzt erstmal gelesen.... Tja, Asphalt-Tucke, wa?



Jetzt hätte ich beinahe den hier (für die Forumsleitung) vergessen:


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich beinahe den hier (für die Forumsleitung) vergessen:


 

oh oh, damit bisse raus,dass gibt die rote karte...und das ist auch gut so!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> oh oh, damit bisse raus,dass gibt die rote karte...und das ist auch gut so!!!


Wäre das nicht gelb-rot?


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht gelb-rot?


 

mir egal, hauptsache wech mit dir!!!!  so, ich bin jetzt auch wech, der first lady dienen.hause rein...bis spädda dann mit neuem acount!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir und meinen Untergebenen heute frei gegeben. Macht ja keinen Sinn. Reicht ja, wenn andere was tun, ne?! Du würdest mich hier schon vermissen, gell?


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir und meinen Untergebenen heute frei gegeben. Macht ja keinen Sinn. Reicht ja, wenn andere was tun, ne?! Du würdest mich hier schon vermissen, gell?


 

hey, ich fang doch bei dir an!!!!!!  dich vermissen!?quatsch, wie kommse denn auf den schwachsinn!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> hey, ich fang doch bei dir an!!!!!!


Zu spät. Und außerdem bist du zu teuer. Und was viel schlimmer ist: Ich hab dich schrauben gesehen....    


toje schrieb:


> dich vermissen!?quatsch, wie kommse denn auf den schwachsinn!?


Männliche Intuition..... Hast du nicht. Egal, weiter....


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Zu spät. Und außerdem bist du zu teuer. Und was viel schlimmer ist: Ich hab dich schrauben gesehen....
> 
> Männliche Intuition..... Hast du nicht. Egal, weiter....


 

das ist aber böse jetzt...ich meine, ich habe dich auch schon biken gesehen und fahre noch mit dir.aber recht haste schon, geld würde ich dir auch nicht zahlen wollen dafür!!! 

männliche intuition!?wo willst du das männlich denn herholen/kennen!?so ne kniescheibe auf`n kopp reicht dafür noch nicht aus, woll zinedine...


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> das ist aber böse jetzt...ich meine, ich habe dich auch schon biken gesehen und fahre noch mit dir.


Ich sehe dir doch auch noch beim basteln zu...   


toje schrieb:


> männliche intuition!?wo willst du das männlich denn herholen/kennen!?so ne kniescheibe auf`n kopp reicht dafür noch nicht aus, woll zinedine...


Du kleines Ärsch....! Warum wird in diesem Forum eigentlich nicht moderiert? Das muss sich mal ändern. Hier herrscht ja keine Zucht und Ordnung. Kein Respekt gegenüber dem Alter.


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Kein Respekt gegenüber dem Alter.


 

doch alter mann, deshalb fahre ich ja auch noch mit dir... aber eigentlich könntest du mich auch dafür bezahlen!!! 

wann gehts denn heute los???


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

14.00 Uhr sind Bodo und ich am tt. Dich bezahlen? Ich wusste, das du du käuflich bist....


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> 14.00 Uhr sind Bodo und ich am tt. Dich bezahlen? Ich wusste, das du du käuflich bist....


 

cool, dann habt ihr den tiefschnee ja schon platt gemacht wenn ich da ankomme!!! 

na du weißt doch das ich mir ein neues radel gegönnt habe...das kostet halt alles was!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

Kannst dich doch von deiner lady aushalten lassen....


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Dezember 2010)

Ob die ihn mit der Einstellung lange aushält


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ob die ihn mit der Einstellung lange aushält



Schon erstaunlich lange.....


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ob die ihn mit der Einstellung lange aushält


 

was mischt du dich denn jetzt auch noch hier ein, hä!?

sieh mal lieber zu das du mit deinem bike mal wieder anner piste zu sehen bist!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich schon durch Abwesenheit glänze, so kann ich durch dumme Sprüche das glänzede Bild etwas ausgleichen!

Ich würd gern, aber so mit Sommerreifen auf dem Auto, ungünstig. Ist morgen was los?


----------



## hugecarl (17. Dezember 2010)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon durch Abwesenheit glänze, so kann ich durch dumme Sprüche das glänzede Bild etwas ausgleichen!
> 
> Ich würd gern, aber so mit Sommerreifen auf dem Auto, ungünstig. Ist morgen was los?



Frag ma meinen Vater, der kann auch mit Sommerreifen in den Skiurlaub


----------



## Raphnex (17. Dezember 2010)

wie ich solche leute ........ das sind dann die die nachher alle auf der autobahn aufhalten und ne 6h fahrt zur ner 8h fahrt machen :kotz:


----------



## hugecarl (17. Dezember 2010)

Nur zur Erinnerung: Ich bin morgen um High Noon am Trashtrack zu finden.


----------



## DerGraue (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja war wieder mal ganz Lustig jeder hat mal den Schnee probiert PS Chazi wo bleiben die Bilder


----------



## DerGraue (17. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: Ich bin morgen um High Noon am Trashtrack zu finden.


Pack dir schon mal ein Ar..chleder ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein Lieblingsbild von heute:





Ich fand´s launig heute. War zwar etwas viel Schnee, aber egal.
Hier Gibt´s den Rest.


----------



## DerGraue (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hier mein Lieblingsbild von heute:


Ja das war geil der ganze Helm voll Schnee


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja war wieder mal ganz Lustig jeder hat mal den Schnee probiert



Ich habe gleich 3x das weisse Zeugs getestet...


----------



## DerGraue (17. Dezember 2010)

So muss jetzt mal mit Picman in den Schnee


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe gleich 3x das weisse Zeugs getestet...




man man man, ihr seit auch ein paar krücken gewesen...bei mir lief es top!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> man man man, ihr seit auch ein paar krücken gewesen...bei mir lief es top!!!



Rakete!


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Rakete!




na du hast doch erst gelegen als ich dir mal ein wenig druck gemacht habe!!!


----------



## hugecarl (17. Dezember 2010)

Nette Bilder. Sieht irgendwie cool aus mit dem angeblitzen Schnee.


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> na du hast doch erst gelegen als ich dir mal ein wenig druck gemacht habe!!!



Und danach haste gekniffen.     Aber geil ist auch deine typische Lachhaltung auf dem einen pic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber geil ist auch deine typische Lachhaltung auf dem einen pic.




jau, ist mir auch aufgefallen!!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jau, ist mir auch aufgefallen!!!!



War aber auch ein geiler Abflug!


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> War aber auch ein geiler Abflug!




was der an schnee im helm hatte!!!  morgen wieder...den brandy über den track scheuchen!?


----------



## hugecarl (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> was der an schnee im helm hatte!!!  morgen wieder...den brandy über den track scheuchen!?



Nicht nur den ... Ich hab noch einen bösen Skinhead dabei


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Nicht nur den ... Ich hab noch einen bösen Skinhead dabei




ja nich das der ne kalte rübe bekommt!!!


----------



## hugecarl (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ja nich das der ne kalte rübe bekommt!!!



Ach, der hält das aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> was der an schnee im helm hatte!!!  morgen wieder...den brandy über den track scheuchen!?



Aber sicha!


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2010)

ihr seit doch irre!!!na ich gehe lieber ne gepflegte runde arbeiten.und dann schauen wir mal...so richtig spass hat das heute nicht gebracht.zumindest das biken nicht, der rest war schon lustich!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ihr seit doch irre!!!na ich gehe lieber ne gepflegte runde arbeiten.und dann schauen wir mal...so richtig spass hat das heute nicht gebracht.zumindest das biken nicht, der rest war schon lustich!!!


Nöhl nicht rum. Wird schon wieder spaßig werden.


----------



## hugecarl (17. Dezember 2010)

So, bis morgen, ich bin dann ma draußen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Dezember 2010)

Watt denn getz morgen TT oder Ofen ?

Wär ja eher für Ofen, da hats mehr Hüpfer!

@tt-crew  Wenigstens seid Ihr weich gefallen, wenn auch kühl!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2010)

Morgen high noon tt. Bei den Schneemassen kriegste eh nicht den speed für die doubles.


----------



## tadea nuts (17. Dezember 2010)

Ofen Sa oder So hätt ich Lust.


----------



## TDisbike (17. Dezember 2010)

Nabend! Lustige Pics... also egal ob TT oder ofen, sch'hab bock! Also sagt mal an, wo ihr morgen seid. 
LG,
Timo


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Immer noch high noon am trashtrack.


----------



## tadea nuts (18. Dezember 2010)

Für den TT benötige ich doch bestimmt Steigeisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Für den TT benötige ich doch bestimmt Steigeisen



Nur für den Einstieg.


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

Bleibst du lange am tt chaz dann komm ich auch noch gleich muss aber erst mal wieder nen klaren kopf bekommen


----------



## tadea nuts (18. Dezember 2010)

Bei diesen Temperaturen klart Dein Kopf sehr schnell auf!


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

wie kalt is es den draußen -3
ich geh mal ne runde mit dem hundi dan läufts bestimmt wieder


----------



## toje (18. Dezember 2010)

ich wünsche euch viel spaß beim rundherumrutschen!ich hole dann doch lieber einen weihnachtsbaum mit meiner liebsten!!!


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

denn kannste auch bei uns im wald holen


----------



## tadea nuts (18. Dezember 2010)

Muss gleich mal nachsehen, ob ich mein Auto aufbekomme und es hoffentlich anspringt. Eventuell bis später


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Muss gleich mal nachsehen, ob ich mein Auto aufbekomme und es hoffentlich anspringt. Eventuell bis später



das gleiche gilt für meine karre die wollte am montag auch nicht aufgehen


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Dann komme mit dem bike, fauler Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

ok


----------



## hugecarl (18. Dezember 2010)

Jo, lustig war das Gerutsche heute. Auch wenn ich mehr die Füße von den Pedalen runter hatte als drauf ^^ @TDisbike: Danke fürs mit zurücknehmen.


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

War das wieder ein geiles Gerutsche heute. Hat echt mächtig Laune gemacht. Hier gibt´s Bilder. Wo bleiben deine pics, Grauer? Und Brandi: Besser in Physik aufpassen. Schnellster des heutigen Tages:


----------



## hugecarl (18. Dezember 2010)

Pff, das is nich Physik - Das ist Psyche 
btw: Der Blick von Raphi aufm letzten Bild ist ja mal geil


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Pff, das is nich Physik - Das ist Psyche



Quatsch! Cojones, Junge!
Der Raphniewas sieht immer so aus.


----------



## hugecarl (18. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Quatsch! Cojones, Junge!



Sag ich ja, die wollen nich so wie ich will ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

der is für dich chaz und mud-schucker!!!

ja das bild von mir sieht gut aus als wollt ich chaz gleich umbringen 

viel cooler find ich aber die hose voll spacig das dinge!
leuchtet voll im blitz


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


>



Den Typen kenne ich. Der fährt ´nen Zonenschein...
Das habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen; du hast ja voll die Alubuxe an.


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

nee die hose is cool 
egal was der fährt er kanns aufjedenfall besser als du und ´kommt auch vom parkplatz runter


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> egal was der fährt er kanns aufjedenfall besser als du


Hat man ja gesehen. Getrudelt wie der Kira bist du...    


Raphnex schrieb:


> und ´kommt auch vom parkplatz runter


Gibt´s dafür Beweise?


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat man ja gesehen. Getrudelt wie der Kira bist du...
> 
> Gibt´s dafür Beweise?



ja vorallem bei der letzten abfahrt!!
schlussfolgere nicht immer von dir auf andere!!! 

hast doch ein video gemacht oder lad das mal hoch will ich mal sehen


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hast doch ein video gemacht oder lad das mal hoch will ich mal sehen



Video? Was für´n Video?


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

du hattest doch ein video gemacht wie ich vom parkplatz gefahren bin oder etwa nicht?!?!


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Du phantasierst. Immer noch nicht nüchtern? Oder auf den Kopf gefallen?


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

ne ne das hattest du gemacht jetz zeigs heer los
sei ein guter verlierer


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ne ne das hattest du gemacht jetz zeigs *heer* los
> sei ein guter verlierer


Marine? Luftwaffe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

nein du sollst das vid zeigen du .... schlechter verlierer


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Da gab es doch nix zu sehen....


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

los her zeigen verdammt!


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Karte ist leer...


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

ja ja ja glaubst du doch selber nicht


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Die cam hat ´nen BWL´er und Schwaben-Schutz....


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

Deswegen macht die keine guten bilder von dir


----------



## DerGraue (18. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> War das wieder ein geiles Gerutsche heute. Hat echt mächtig Laune gemacht. Hier gibt´s Bilder. Wo bleiben deine pics, Grauer? Und Brandi: Besser in Physik aufpassen. Schnellster des heutigen Tages:


  Die Pics sind drinn


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

du hattest doch noch mehr gemacht oder nicht?!
aber die anliegerbilder sind super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (18. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du hattest doch noch mehr gemacht oder nicht?!
> aber die anliegerbilder sind super


Ja aber die Serienbilder sind nicht gut


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

schade


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Deswegen macht die keine guten bilder von dir







@Grauer: Die Anliegerpics sind klasse.


----------



## TDisbike (18. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Jo, lustig war das Gerutsche heute. Auch wenn ich mehr die Füße von den Pedalen runter hatte als drauf ^^ @TDisbike: Danke fürs mit zurücknehmen.



Gerne doch. Danke auch fuer den Bilderservice, hat Bock gemacht heute, auch wenn ich jetz feddich bin hehe


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Grauer: Die Anliegerpics sind klasse.


 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, warn lustiges Gerutsche.....


----------



## Raphnex (18. Dezember 2010)

hey nicht so gemein ihr beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (19. Dezember 2010)

So ich werd heute (Sonntag) ne Tour fahren mit Jules, so in Richtung Ofen.


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo: Wie sieht es aus mit Di oder Mi ne runde Radeln?


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2010)

Dienstag wäre ich wohl dabei.


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2010)

Dienstag hört sich gut an ich bring den Picman mit der hat immer Bock auf sowas. PS bring den Merlin mal mit


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> PS bring den Merlin mal mit



Dann kommen wir nicht zum biken. Der ist nicht trailtauglich.


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann kommen wir nicht zum biken. Der ist nicht trailtauglich.


Ja schade eigentlich der Picman hätte Spaß


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2010)

Das hat man gesehen. Merlin würde nur im Weg stehen. Ist mir zu gefährlich. Wo wollste denn düsen am Dienstag?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dann nur zum Nightride so ab 16.30,

außerdem Picman sucks! der alte Blockierer!


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2010)

Mal sehen wie das Wetter ist wenn noch Schnee liegt bleiben ja nur Ofen oder TT


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2010)

Da wird noch genug Schnee liegen. Kommt ja noch was runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wenn dann nur zum Nightride so ab 16.30,
> 
> außerdem Picman sucks! der alte Blockierer!


 Der mag dich halt und macht sich sorgen um dich und wenn du zu schnell wirst dann bremst er dich halt ein wenig


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2010)

Für Mud-Schlucker:


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2010)

Nightride gut und schön hab aber keine Funzel


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2010)

So ich geh jetzt mit Picman in den Schnee der hat schon wieder Bock der liebt Schnee


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2010)

Da war ich gerade schon mit Merlin....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2010)

Unsere Töle ist auch schon eigeseift worden Ha!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2010)

Bestell Dir doch auch die ober-funzel, ist direkt preiswert!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110605439976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Bestell Dir doch auch die ober-funzel, ist direkt preiswert!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110605439976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 

War natürlich für das graue Schaf unter und gedacht...


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Zum Thema Dienstag: Wer? Wann? Wo? 
Ich würde mal 14.30 Uhr vorschlagen. Location: Ofen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn alles gut geht komme ich um 15.00 zum Ofen hab Morgen die Handwerker im Haus


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2010)

@ Chaz: wann wollen wir uns mal das neue Bikerevier hinter Hagen anschauen?


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> @ Chaz: wann wollen wir uns mal das neue Bikerevier hinter Hagen anschauen?


Mittwoch vielleicht? Kleiner Hundeausflug?


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittwoch vielleicht? Kleiner Hundeausflug?


Ja klar


----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

neues bikerevier hinter hagen erzählt mehr davon in der ig


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> neues bikerevier hinter hagen erzählt mehr davon in der ig



Halt dich da raus, wenn Erwachsene sich unterhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> neues bikerevier hinter hagen erzählt mehr davon in der ig




bin dafür!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> bin dafür!!!



Du lebst!


----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

welche erwachsene ich seh hier keine


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du lebst!




was man so leben nennt...  was`n da los in hagen???


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das so ist wie ich denke und was ich gesehen habe kann man eine richtig geile Strecke in den Berg bauen


----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

ja los erzählt ma was gehten da?!?!
ich sach ja schon die ganze zeit da müsste man ma was machen wald und höhenmeter sind ja genug da


----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist wie ich denke und was ich gesehen habe kann man eine richtig geile Strecke in den Berg bauen



sabbbber sabbbber

erzähl mehhhhhr


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2010)

Etwa 200 Höhenmeter sind das schon


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> sabbbber sabbbber
> 
> erzähl mehhhhhr



Wirst du schon feucht?


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2010)

mach ma lieber ig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

verdammt grauer du machst mich ganz wuschelig erzähl mehr  200hm hören sich ja schon mal verdammt gut an
ist das nen tannenwald oder ein laubwald nur so für die boden info


----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wirst du schon feucht?



du etwa nicht?!?!?!?!?


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du etwa nicht?!?!?!?!?



Nö.....erstmal besichtigen. Dann träumen....


----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

ach erzähl mir doch keinen du bist doch auch scharf wie nachbars lumpie auf neue strecken


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ach erzähl mir doch keinen du bist doch auch scharf wie nachbars lumpie auf neue strecken


Ruhig Brauner!


----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner!



ich geh ma eben werkzeug kaufen


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Presslufthammer wäre nicht schlecht....


----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

hab ich in den armen


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hab ich in den armen



Is´ klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (20. Dezember 2010)

glaubste mir wieder nicht ne?!


----------



## hugecarl (20. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen. Wer hat denn Lust am Donnerstag noch ne Runde zu drehen vor Weihnachten ?


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Moinsen. Wer hat denn Lust am Donnerstag noch ne Runde zu drehen vor Weihnachten ?



Oder Freitag Vormittag?


----------



## waschi82 (20. Dezember 2010)

siehe ig.... ?!


----------



## hugecarl (20. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Oder Freitag Vormittag?



Hmm, du has ma wieder Ideen, muss ich gucken. Werd ich glaub ich bei meinem Vadder sein.


----------



## hugecarl (20. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> siehe ig.... ?!



Guck da mal rein dann weißt du womit die hier die ganze Zeit den Fred zugemüllt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (20. Dezember 2010)

ne mein post ist gemeint...


----------



## tadea nuts (20. Dezember 2010)

Freitag Vormittag hört sich gut an


----------



## DerGraue (21. Dezember 2010)

Moin: Bin raus für heute leider keine Zeit.


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich klinke mich für heute auch aus.


----------



## Raphnex (21. Dezember 2010)

wasn los hier heute nix los oder watt?


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Nix. Siehst du doch! Alle im Winterschlaf oder im Weihnachtsstress. Wie sieht´s denn aus mit Freitag? ´ne Runde radeln?


----------



## toje (22. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix. Siehst du doch! Alle im Winterschlaf oder im Weihnachtsstress. Wie sieht´s denn aus mit Freitag? ´ne Runde radeln?


 

moin moin,

wann denn am freitag?es gibt ja noch leute die arbeiten müssen!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> es gibt ja noch leute die arbeiten müssen!!!


Du etwa? High noon?


----------



## toje (22. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du etwa? High noon?


 

ich immer arbeiten cheffe!!!  naja, wir machen wohl so gegen mittag feierabend.evtl. komme ich dann nach,zum ofen oder wo soll es hingehen???


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ich immer arbeiten cheffe!!!


Da freut sich Angie.   


toje schrieb:


> zum ofen oder wo soll es hingehen???


Keine Ahnung, Mal abwarten, was das Wetter sagt. Ist ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (22. Dezember 2010)

Moin: Holger wo wollen wir uns den Treffen?


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin: Holger wo wollen wir uns den Treffen?



Mach mal ´nen Vorschlag. Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht, ob ich 15.00 Uhr schaffe.


----------



## DerGraue (22. Dezember 2010)

Parkplatz Freischütz ruf einfach kurz durch wenn du Zeit hast


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Parkplatz Freischütz ruf einfach kurz durch wenn du Zeit hast



So machen wir es!!!


----------



## DerGraue (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube bei den Bremsen ( Cleg ) kostet eine 300


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Yepp. Habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Da ist ´ne V2 günstiger.


----------



## DerGraue (22. Dezember 2010)

Na ja die 20 Euro machen den Kohl auch nicht Fett


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Die V2 gibt´s doch schon ab 230 Euronen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## DerGraue (22. Dezember 2010)

Fragt sich nur ob die so sorglos ist wie die Gustel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (22. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Die V2 gibt´s doch schon ab 230 Euronen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Mit allem Schnicki Schnacki


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Hope (nur der Toje, aber er hat´s ja selber montiert...). Je nach Scheibe kommen eventuell noch 6 Euro (pro Satz) dazu. Guck mal bei GoCycle.


----------



## DerGraue (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal ich werde mir einfach einen Adapter für die Gustel besorgen und weitere 5 Jahre sorglos damit Rumgurken Yeah So bin mal raus für Heute


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Tach Jungs wollte nur mal sagen das der Bunte noch lebt( naja ist schwer auf Entzug!! ) ich Dreh schon durch so ohne biken!!!

Hatte da aber wieder was anzubieten ne Marzocchi 66 RC von 05 im tadellosen Zustand!!


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Der Bunte..... neue Gabel für´s SX?


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Ne hab ich dieses Jahr kein Geld mehr für!! Nur die 66 passt nicht ins Sx da die alte etwas hoher baut! Kauf mir nächstes Jahr ne Totem oder 36 mit 180mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ne hab ich dieses Jahr kein Geld mehr für!! Nur die 66 passt nicht ins Sx da die alte etwas hoher baut!



Italiener halt....


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja die müssen bestimmt ihre Körpergröße kompensieren!!  
Nein hab doch noch die MZ 55 drin nur ist mir die zu dezent! Aber funzen tut sie!!! Aber das Sx Fahrt sich echt geil!! Bin mal gespannt wenn du mal ne Probefahrt mit machst!


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja die müssen bestimmt ihre Körpergröße kompensieren!!



Sehr geil.   
Was ist mit Freitag? Biste dabei?


----------



## Raphnex (22. Dezember 2010)

erzähl ma wat es heute beim hundegehen zu sehen gab in der ig


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)




----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Ne leider kann ich nicht hab nur morgen frei und dann Weihnachten arbeiten aber zu einer Silvesterabfahrt komm ich gerne da hab ich auch frei!!


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ne leider kann ich nicht hab nur morgen frei und dann Weihnachten arbeiten aber zu einer Silvesterabfahrt komm ich gerne da hab ich auch frei!!



Das hört sich schonmal gut an. Sylvesterhüpfen!


----------



## Raphnex (22. Dezember 2010)

och menno jetzt kommt schon bin doch auch neugierig


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> och menno jetzt kommt schon bin doch auch neugierig



Ich weiss....


----------



## hugecarl (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich will nichts davon lesen! Nix über den neuen Track schreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich will nichts davon lesen! Nix über den neuen Track schreiben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis du durchschaubar.....


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja fand ich gut der schwatze kommt bestimmt auch mit seinem ironhorse


----------



## hugecarl (22. Dezember 2010)

Na, nur weil du meine Beiträge fälschst ?


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie4GN4J9lSQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - you didn't say the magic word[/nomedia]


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja fand ich gut der schwatze kommt bestimmt auch mit seinem ironhorse


----------



## hugecarl (22. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> YouTube        - you didn't say the magic word



Äääähm ... kommt drauf an was du unter "Magic Word" verstehst. Ich hab da mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Aber flott!
2. ZZ - ziemlich zügig!
3. Hau rein!
Oder völlig abwegig:
Bitte.


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Äääähm ... kommt drauf an was du unter "Magic Word" verstehst. Ich hab da mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Aber flott!
> 2. ZZ - ziemlich zügig!
> 3. Hau rein!
> ...


Der letzte Versuch wäre es gewesen. ABER bei 3 Fehlversuchen vorher gibbet nix.


----------



## hugecarl (22. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Der letzte Versuch wäre es gewesen. ABER bei 3 Fehlversuchen vorher gibbet nix.



Pffffff. Jetzt geh ich raus. Immerhin kann ich morgen auspennen.


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Pffffff. Jetzt geh ich raus. Immerhin kann ich morgen auspennen.



Schönen Kanisterkopf morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (22. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Schönen Kanisterkopf morgen....



Von wegen. Die guten Kneipen machen hier ja schon zu, wenns da Stress gibt. Deswegen bin ich jetzt gezwungen in die Sonne zu gehen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Kostet das Bier in der Sonne immer noch 1â¬??


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Von wegen. Die guten Kneipen machen hier ja schon zu, wenns da Stress gibt. Deswegen bin ich jetzt gezwungen in die Sonne zu gehen.


Das ist hart.


----------



## Raphnex (22. Dezember 2010)

also cahz bitte erzähl von der neuen strecke!!!!!


----------



## hugecarl (22. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Kostet das Bier in der Sonne immer noch 1??



Nur Mittwochs


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> also cahz bitte erzähl von der neuen strecke!!!!!



Wenn du gaaaaanz lieb bist, vielleicht am Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (22. Dezember 2010)

jetzt mach hier net so nen aufstand erzähl!


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Chaz mir musst du es aber jetzt per PN erzählen von der neuen Strecke ich war ja immerhin an der Schuppe bei einer Anfahrt von 45min bis zum Berg!! Ich werd dich ja erst Silvester oder so sehen!


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> jetzt mach hier net so nen aufstand erzähl!









Kein Wort zum Thema "Hagen" verlässt meine Lippen......oder meine Tastatur.


----------



## Raphnex (22. Dezember 2010)

hey ich komm auch immer zum schaufeln! mir darf man es auch erzählen 
aber wahrscheinlich ist die strecke nix und chaz is so sozial vor weihnachten das er mir mene träume nicht zerstören will!


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> aber wahrscheinlich ist die strecke nix und chaz is so sozial vor weihnachten das er mir meine *feuchten* träume nicht zerstören will!


----------



## Raphnex (22. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


>



du bist soooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
und blöd dazu


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du bist soooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> und blöd dazu


Yepp. Ich amüsiere mich köstlich.


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Gleich mache ich erstmal ´nen screenshot meiner PN-Eingänge. Zu schön.....


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Soll ich dir auch noch ne PN schreiben?? Dann haste auch eine von mir! :*


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2010)

Eine? Vom Hyperaktiven habe ich vier.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (22. Dezember 2010)

Satz mit x. Schon wieder zuhause. Son $hit. Fährt morgen dann jemand ?


----------



## Raphnex (23. Dezember 2010)

wenn du es mir nicht bald erzählst werde ich dir die ganze weihnacht + nächste woche mails schreiben!


----------



## toje (23. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Hope (nur der Toje, aber er hat´s ja selber montiert...).


 
auf`s maul oder was, hä freundchen!? und jetzt sach was da in hagen los war, oder es gibt die dicke fette rute zu weihnachten!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wenn du es mir nicht bald erzählst werde ich dir die ganze weihnacht + nächste woche mails schreiben!


Und?    


toje schrieb:


> auf`s maul oder was, hä freundchen!?


Klar...   




toje schrieb:


> und jetzt sach was da in hagen los war, oder es gibt die dicke fette rute zu weihnachten!!!


Siehe PN.


----------



## DerGraue (23. Dezember 2010)

Wer ist eigentlich der Flugschüler in der IG kenne ich gar nicht den Mann?


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich der Flugschüler in der IG kenne ich gar nicht den Mann?



Ralf.


----------



## toje (23. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich der Flugschüler in der IG kenne ich gar nicht den Mann?


 

na das ist der ralf...wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!!! 

aber die hagener geschichte hört sich so richtig gut an.und auch schön das ihr den raffmalsoüberhauptgarnixmehr so kurz haltet.wer brauch schon einen der dich immer die 150hm hoch jagt.den können wir mitnehmen wenn wir die neue piste ausgebaut und verinnerlicht haben.dann können wir berg ab schon nen dicken vorsprung zum hochschieben herraus fahren!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Der Hyperaktive kann für uns den Sherpa machen....


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2010)

?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (23. Dezember 2010)

150hm geilll erzähl mehr


----------



## Raphnex (23. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> den können wir mitnehmen wenn wir die neue piste ausgebaut und verinnerlicht haben.dann können wir berg ab schon nen dicken vorsprung zum hochschieben herraus fahren!!!



und wielange willst du dafür üben 2 oder lieber doch 3 jahre


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

So wird das nix mit dir, Raphnieetwas.


----------



## DerGraue (23. Dezember 2010)

So ich hab mir gerade eine neue Gabel bestellt man ist das ein Sahneteil


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

totem oder 36er?


----------



## DerGraue (23. Dezember 2010)

Boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Eher nicht.


----------



## DerGraue (23. Dezember 2010)

Wieso die Boxxer ist doch eine gute verwindungssteife Gabel mit guten Dichtungen


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn kein Öl drin ist, ist sie sogar dicht.


----------



## DerGraue (23. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn kein Öl drin ist, ist sie sogar dicht.


Und noch leichter


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Und ein super Ansprechverhalten. Dank der guten Buchsen.


----------



## DerGraue (23. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Und ein super Ansprechverhalten. Dank der guten Buchsen.


Absolut geringe fertigungstoleranzen


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Und ´ne super Beschichtung auf den Rohren.


----------



## Raphnex (23. Dezember 2010)

bodo und RS jetzt versteh ich die welt net mehr


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Raphnex schrieb:


> bodo und RS jetzt versteh ich die welt net mehr



Wissen wir. Egal, weiter...


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2010)

Na was hat der Graue sich denn jetzt bestellt???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Es ging darum, was DU dir bestellt hast....


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2010)

Wer??


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Wollte dich nur etwas locken. Was der Graue sich bestellt hat, soll er dir selber erzählen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2010)

Ja bei mir kommt Totem oder 36 die Totem bekomm ich fÃ¼r 400â¬ Neu mit Garantie


----------



## toje (23. Dezember 2010)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wieso die Boxxer ist doch eine gute verwindungssteife Gabel mit guten Dichtungen


 

lese ich da etwa etwas sarkasmus, hä freundchen!? 
was... und vor allem wo hast du denn bestellt???


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ja mal ´nen Kurs. Wo steht denn der LKW, wo solche Sachen rausfallen?


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2010)

Kein LKW ist direkt von der Quelle SRAM und Co


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> ist direkt vom *SRAM-LKW*


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin schon ganz heiss auf die Gabel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (23. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ganz heiss auf die Gabel!!!


Und ich erst mal Lechz


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Zur Info: Bin morgen um 11.00 Uhr am TT.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ab morgen erstmal wieder arbeiten, Wunsche allen schone Feiertage und nen paar geile Abfahrten. Denke an Silvester sehen wir uns für ne lockere Runde!!


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche dir (euch) auch schöne Feiertage. Lasst euch nicht stressen.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (24. Dezember 2010)

ich wünsch euch allen frohe weihnachten und besinnliche feiertage.
viele geschenke und eine schöne zeit.
viel spaß beim biken heute.

liebe grüße aus baden-baden


----------



## tadea nuts (24. Dezember 2010)

Allen ein schönes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (24. Dezember 2010)

Merry Christmas!!! Frohe Weihnachten allen!!!


----------



## Kurtchen (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche ich auch allen...lasst es euch gut gehen!


----------



## hugecarl (24. Dezember 2010)

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten, und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Bin dann mal Ski fahren


----------



## chaz (24. Dezember 2010)

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## toje (25. Dezember 2010)

Jau, ich wünsche euch allen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!!!
Und nicht böse sein, wenn ich gestern nicht auf alle Weihnachts-Simsen reagiert habe...ich hatte irgendwann den Überblick verloren!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ich hatte irgendwann den Überblick verloren!!!



....der Zahn der Zeit....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Dezember 2010)

Euch allen schöne Weihnachtstage,

wie siehts morgen mit Snowshredden am Ofen aus, jemand Zeit ?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (26. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest euch allen


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten euch!

Wie schauts aus, strampelt sich wer die Weihnachtsgans ab?


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2010)

Tag. War gerade mit dem Hund am Berg. Radeln kann man da total vergessen. Wenn ich morgen nix Besseres zu tun habe, dann werde ich mal den TT ein wenig bearbeiten, damit man da wenigstens fahren kann. Ist etwas viel von dem weißen Zeugs. Falls also morgen Nachmittag jemand Langeweile hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Dezember 2010)

Würd morgen auch gern ne Runde fahren heute hab ich noch ziemlich die Rüsselseuche, aber TT find ich bei Schnee ziemlich blöd, lieber Ofen , das rockt mehr !!!


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2010)

Ofen kann man sich echt schenken zur Zeit. Zwei haben das heute versucht. Sah lustig aus. Hatte nur nix mit biken zu tun.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Dezember 2010)

Bin letzte Woche ab 1em Double die rechte Line gefahren, nach 6 mal runterschliddern war es dann schon recht festgefahren, lag natürlich weniger Schnee , aber wenn man öfter fährt kriegt man das schon hin, die Anlieger sind einfach geil im Schnee und bergauf ists auch nich so nervig


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche ab 1em Double die rechte Line gefahren, nach 6 mal runterschliddern war es dann schon recht festgefahren, *lag natürlich weniger Schnee* , aber wenn man öfter fährt kriegt man das schon hin, die Anlieger sind einfach geil im Schnee und bergauf ists auch nich so nervig



Und da ist das Problem. Heute hat man die Anlieger gar nicht mehr gesehen.    Du sitzt doch an der Quelle. Bearbeite doch mal mit ´ner Rüttelplatte den Ofen. Das wäre doch mal was. Die 2, die ich heute gesehen habe, mussten bergab treten, sonst wären sie stecken geblieben.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Und da ist das Problem. Heute hat man die Anlieger gar nicht mehr gesehen.  Du sitzt doch an der Quelle. Bearbeite doch mal mit ´ner Rüttelplatte den Ofen. Das wäre doch mal was. Die 2, die ich heute gesehen habe, mussten bergab treten, sonst wären sie stecken geblieben.


 


Sorry aber für heute bin ich wegen Rüsselseuche noch raus aus dem Rennen, ab morgen muß ich allerdings nur halbtags arbeiten gehen, hoffe am Mittwoch wieder auf den Rädern zu stehen äh...fahren,


----------



## BillyTheKid (27. Dezember 2010)

Tach Jungs wie sieht es mit Freitag aus?? Wer Lust und Laune zu fahren??


----------



## Deleted 154398 (27. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Tach Jungs wie sieht es mit Freitag aus?? Wer Lust und Laune zu fahren??


lust und laune auf jeden fall. 
muss nur schauen wie lang ich freitag arbeiten muss


----------



## BillyTheKid (27. Dezember 2010)

???? Ist doch Silvester am Freitag!!!


----------



## chaz (27. Dezember 2010)

Freitag ist schon einmal gut. Morgen ist aber besser. Ich bin morgen ab ca. 15.00 Uhr am TT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (27. Dezember 2010)

das ist meinem chef egal!

heiligabend war/ist auch ein arbeitstag bei mir in der firma.

zumindest bis 14 uhr. denke mal silvester wird wohl auch bis 14 uhr gemacht.


----------



## toje (27. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen ab ca. 15.00 Uhr am TT.




was willste denn da???


----------



## chaz (27. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> was willste denn da???



So was ähnliches wie fahren....


----------



## waschi82 (27. Dezember 2010)

hoffe mal das ich vielleicht das giant auch freitag fertig bekomme--und dann mit festen schrauben-- noch ne runde drehen kann!


----------



## BillyTheKid (27. Dezember 2010)

Sieh mal zu Waschi!!! Will doch mit euch noch einmal wenigstens in diesem Jahr fahren gehen!!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Dezember 2010)

Damit man sich schon mal wieder auf die Wälder ohne Schnee freuen kann, ist hier ein kleines Video von uns. Viel Spaß damit und denkt dran die Tage werden wieder länger Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (27. Dezember 2010)

liegt nicht an mir....dhl sollte gas geben!!!!


----------



## waschi82 (27. Dezember 2010)

@jens: mal wieder fett! danke!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (27. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> liegt nicht an mir....dhl sollte gas geben!!!!


was dir fehelen immernoch teile???

geht ja mal garnicht!!!

sieh mal zu das du den hobel zum rollen kriegst!


wie siehts eigentlich am 1.1 bzw 2.1 aus mit biken?


----------



## waschi82 (27. Dezember 2010)

falschlieferung sei dank fehlt mir noch das innenlager.....ist heute in die post gegangen...sollte bis zum we da sein!! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 154398 (27. Dezember 2010)

hast du denn ein werkzeug für die innenlager montage?


----------



## waschi82 (27. Dezember 2010)

jau danke..hab ich mitbestellt.. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 154398 (27. Dezember 2010)

ok! sonst hätte ich dir meine leihen können. hab mehrere weil die hammerschmidt ja auf jeder seite ein verschiedenes hat!


----------



## waschi82 (27. Dezember 2010)

ok ist alles da...und der rest ist auch schon montiert...?!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (27. Dezember 2010)

häh? ich denk es fehlen noch teile? wie kann jetzt alles da sein?

du verwirrst mich!


----------



## waschi82 (27. Dezember 2010)

ja bis auf das verdamte innenlager ist alles da...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (27. Dezember 2010)

achso!!! dann sind ja alle klarheiten beseitigt!
ich geh pennen! nacht!


----------



## waschi82 (27. Dezember 2010)

n8...tz tz tz


----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2010)

@WilliWildsau: Schöner Zusammenschnitt. Dir und der Omba-Truppe auch einen guten Rutsch und ein unfallfreies und erlebnisreiches 2011!


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Dezember 2010)

jo jo jo zusammen,
wollte auch am Sonntag mal wieder zum Ofen, der DH´ler setzt schon langsam Moos an.
werde so ab 11:30 - 12:00 da sein.
@waschi: wehe wenn Dein Hobel bis dahin immer noch nicht fertig ist...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Freitag ist schon einmal gut. Morgen ist aber besser. Ich bin morgen ab ca. 15.00 Uhr am TT.


 

Tut mitr leid chazilein , wär morgen gern mitgekommen aber bin diese Woche wohl raus aus dem Rennen , meine Rüsselseuche wandelt sich grad in eine fette Grippe um , geh morgen erstmal zu dem Mann im weißen Kittel..:kotz:


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Dezember 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Damit man sich schon mal wieder auf die Wälder ohne Schnee freuen kann, ist hier ein kleines Video von uns. Viel Spaß damit und denkt dran die Tage werden wieder länger Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
> Gruß Jens!


 

Schön das!

Ja trockene Pisten,kommt mir vor als wäre es eine Ewigkeit her...


----------



## waschi82 (28. Dezember 2010)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> @waschi: wehe wenn Dein Hobel bis dahin immer noch nicht fertig ist...


ich geb gas!!!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2010)

So, Kinders. Der Sylvesterride naht. High noon am trash track? War heute da und hatte gut Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. Dezember 2010)

also bis jetzt ist arbeiten bis 14 uhr angesagt.

kann aber sein das wir früher feierabend machen je nach kundenaufkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir wird es erst im 2011 was mit dem Biken.


----------



## BillyTheKid (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie tadea warum das??? Was ist mit nem Silvester Ride???


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

@Mud-Schlucker: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht die Wetterlage für den Ofen am Freitag aus? Ich komme so oder so egal wohin und allein oder mit dem Schwatten!! Nur für Ofen wenn der Schwarte nicht kommt musste mich jemand einsammeln!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

@Muddi von mir auch gute Besserung!! Sieh mal zu ob du Freitag nicht doch auf den Bock kommst!!??


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

Ofen kannst vergessen. Schneemäßig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

So viel am Ofen??? Aber die Fotos vom TT sahen auch nicht besser aus oder?! Naja mir ist es egal Hauptsache ne runde Biken!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

Da ist aber "gespurt".


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

Was´n jetzt mit Freitag, ihr Winterschläfer und Schönwetterfahrer?


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin am Start , denke werde den Schwatten mitbringen!!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

So muss das!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

Der Nino muss wohl bis ca. 14 uhr arbeiten vielleicht hat er auch früher schluss aber was dann ist keine Ahnung!!?? 
Was ist mit dem Rest???? Ich komme so oder so auch ohne Schwarzenmann


----------



## Deleted 154398 (29. Dezember 2010)

jup also bei mir steht arbeiten bis 14 uhr an.

wenn keiner kommt könnte schon gegen 12 feierabend sein.
war heiligabend auch so.

wann steht denn fest wo wir fahren wollen?

tt ist doch doch eigentlich außenstelle oder?


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

TT ist die andere Seite der AS zum Inn runter. Es geht aber nur der untere Teil.


----------



## waschi82 (29. Dezember 2010)

ich muss schauen wie mein innenlager kommt...wenn das kommt morgen bin ich am start!!! hab freitag frei ;-)


----------



## Deleted 154398 (29. Dezember 2010)

und wo ist das der einstieg?

kannst mir da mal nen link schicken oder so ne marke bei googlemaps per pn?

bin mal eben duschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (29. Dezember 2010)

zu viele informationen nino.... ;-)


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

@Nino: Siehe PN


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

Jo kommt mal alle am START. Oh wenn ihr TT fahren wollt weiss ich nicht ob ich den Schwatten dazu kriege?!?! Mal schauen wenn nicht komm ich alleine!!!! 

Ab wann so am Freitag????


----------



## waschi82 (29. Dezember 2010)

jau mir ist die strecke egal...neuer bock muss eingefahren werden! könnte so ab 12-13 uhr wegen einkaufen und so...also....?!?!?


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

Der Schwatte soll sich mal nicht so anstellen.... High noon.


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja der ist auf Ofen festgefahren!!!!! 

HIGH NOON geht klar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (29. Dezember 2010)

aahhh!! wunderbar!
danke holger!

mir persönlich ist die strecke auch egal!
nur wenn am ofen alles zu ist bringt das ja nix!

und am tt war ich noch nicht.


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja der ist auf Ofen festgefahren!!!!!



Bring den Typen mit und gut is´...


----------



## waschi82 (29. Dezember 2010)

word!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (29. Dezember 2010)

dennis hast du bei deinem ofen schon ein neues hinterrad drin?

high noon ist gut! ich komm dann zur not halt nach.


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt nen ersatz drin aber ich hole morgen das Deetraks wieder ab!!!!


----------



## waschi82 (29. Dezember 2010)

oha das wird böse..hoffentlich haut dhl rein!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie haste in der Sendungsverfolgung nachgeschaut???


----------



## waschi82 (29. Dezember 2010)

jau ist in dorsten ;-) sollte morgen ausgeliefert werden....daumendrück!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann kommt es auch morgen an!!! Ist bei mir auch immer so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (29. Dezember 2010)

korrekt!!! ;-) dann wird morgen ne nachtschicht mit schrauben gemacht!!!! alles fest!


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Das war gestern erstmal ne Überredungskunst beim Schwatten, der wollte doch erst nicht mit und ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher das er wirklich mitkommt?!?!?!


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Das war gestern erstmal ne Überredungskunst beim Schwatten, der wollte doch erst nicht mit und ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher das er wirklich mitkommt?!?!?!



Hat der nur ´ne Ausgangsgenehmigung/Visum für den Ofen, oder was?


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja der will nicht soviel laufen und den Berg hoch schieben!!!


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja der will nicht soviel laufen und den Berg hoch schieben!!!



Ist doch egasl, wo er rumsitzt und quatscht.....


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

.............


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Dezember 2010)

Moin Jungs, heut ist keiner unterwegs oder? Ofen ist komplett unbefahrbar?


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Der NuMetal was geht Typ?? Freitag ne runde fahren!!


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Nicht umfallen vor lachen...


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

Es sind Ferien....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (30. Dezember 2010)

waschi meint morgen geht was?
Timä hat noch immer kein netz


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

Innenlager ist immer noch nicht da....?!


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

*High noon Sylvesterride am TT!!!*


----------



## toje (30. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht umfallen vor lachen...


 

oh mein gott!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Dezember 2010)

Du bist wirklich Herzlos, jetzt hast du den Kleinen erschreckt und verängstigt.

Verdammt... würd sau gern dabei sein, aber eigentlich sollte ich da schon längst in Wuppertal sein. Mal schaun ob ich die Tätigkeiten delegieren kann, am besten kennt sich da doch der Chaz aus, als Großunternehmer ohne Herz.


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> oh mein gott!!!



Du hast ihn nicht sprechen gehört, aber hälst ihn schön für ein nicht ganz so kluges Kerlchen.


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Toje? Du hier?


----------



## toje (30. Dezember 2010)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du hast ihn nicht sprechen gehört, aber hälst ihn schön für ein nicht ganz so kluges Kerlchen.


 

nö, ich hoffe auch das ich den typen nie sprechen höre!!!


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nö, ich hoffe auch das ich den typen nie sprechen höre!!!



Könnte das nicht eure Azubine sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht umfallen vor lachen...


 

Einfach schön, das Tal der Ahnungslosen ist doch bevölkert 

So werd auch morgen da sein , zwar ohne Gaul aber mit Knipse, muß doch dokumentieren wer alles Schnee frißt....


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Dezember 2010)

Gibts sowas wie Schneestecher? Keine 500m weit gekommen, dann nen Platten


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Also morgen am Start sind 
Chaz
Der Schwatte
Muddi
Der Bunte
Und wer ist noch am Start!!??


----------



## Deleted 154398 (30. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Also morgen am Start sind
> Chaz
> Der Schwatte
> Muddi
> ...


hatte dir doch eben am handy gesagt das ich auch am start bin!


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Hatte ich doch schon vor meiner Telerunde gepostet!! Sorry!!

Der NINO ist auch dabei!!!!
Lazy kommt wenn er es schafft wohl auch!!


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> So werd auch morgen da sein , zwar ohne Gaul aber mit Knipse, muß doch dokumentieren wer alles Schnee frißt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich mach den Sicherheitsposten - Dabei!


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Du kommst schon mit dem Bike!!!!


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

hm ich glaub dhl lässt mich hängen :-( nix gekommen heute...


----------



## Deleted 154398 (30. Dezember 2010)

warum hast du dir nicht schon längst was beim bikedealer deines vertrauens geholt???


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

oha jetzt kommen die klug********r auch noch...?! das fehlt mir jetzt noch..
warum haste nicht dies oder das....ey mal ehrlich:

IST JETZT ZU SPÄÄT !!!! man....


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Dezember 2010)

Was brauchst denn? Hab glaub ich noch nen X-Type hier liegen, weil ich irgendwas von Innenlager gelesen hatte, ist nichtmehr ganz taufrisch, aber sollte gehen, für 68er und 73er Innenlager


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

nee brauche nen 83er leider...keine chance bis morgen den rest fertig zu bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 154398 (30. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> oha jetzt kommen die klug********r auch noch...?! das fehlt mir jetzt noch..
> warum haste nicht dies oder das....ey mal ehrlich:
> 
> IST JETZT ZU SPÄÄT !!!! man....


selber *******

hatte dir das schon vor weihnachten gesagt!

und jetzt hör auf mit mir zu schimpfen


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Hat der Reuber nix da?


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

jais doch wahr ;-) wenn die penner das geliefert hätten was ich bestellt habe wäre alles gut...aber leider liefern die nen XC 68/73mm innenlager...
super...das hatte ich.... 
und bikeshop hat öffnungszeiten da kann ich als Audiverkäufer nur von träumen...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (30. Dezember 2010)

kagge!! dann hoffen wir mal das morgen früh dhl bei dir klingelt.

so ich fahr jetzt mal einkaufen!


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat der Reuber nix da?



schaffe das auch nicht wenn ich morgen direkt zum reuber fahre...muss ja auch noch den rest dann montieren und schaltung einstellen...


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, aber wie kann man so lange auf so´n "Kleinteil" warten? Da hätte ich schon längst woanders bestellt. Oder ist das Ding unterwassergeklöppelt?


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> schaffe das auch nicht wenn ich morgen direkt zum reuber fahre...muss ja auch noch den rest dann montieren und schaltung einstellen...



Der macht um 9.00 Uhr seinen Laden auf. Lager, Kurbel, Schaltung geht doch flott.


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Dezember 2010)

Ruf Reuber an, fahr ohne Innenlager, mach was... aber lass mich nicht allein


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

aaalso noch mal von vorn für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: 

habe alles zusammen bestellt - lieferung letzte woche am äh..montag..ausgepackt..festgestellt das das innenlager falsch ist und am nächsten tag ne mail geschrieben ob die das richtige da haben. 
mittwoch morgen eine antwort bekommen das die das nicht vor dem 15.1. bestellen können wegen urlaub beim großhandel....
donnerstag gesuch und ein passendes lagerndes gefunden und bestellt - ware wegen heiligabend erst am montag versendet und seitdem warte ich...ist halt der versand der hakt....?!? kann man nichts machen...so isses....klar soweit?


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ruf Reuber an, *fahr ohne Innenlager*, mach was... aber lass mich nicht allein



Genau. Kurbeln und Pedale werden überbewertet. Die meisten Zeit werden die Jungx die Füße eh auf´m Boden haben.


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> aaalso noch mal von vorn für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
> 
> habe alles zusammen bestellt - lieferung letzte woche am äh..montag..ausgepackt..festgestellt das das innenlager falsch ist und am nächsten tag ne mail geschrieben ob die das richtige da haben.
> mittwoch morgen eine antwort bekommen das die das nicht vor dem 15.1. bestellen können wegen urlaub beim großhandel....
> donnerstag gesuch und ein passendes lagerndes gefunden und bestellt - ware wegen heiligabend erst am montag versendet und seitdem warte ich...ist halt der versand der hakt....?!? kann man nichts machen...so isses....klar soweit?


Wer findet die Fehler?


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer findet die Fehler?



grandiose antwort! top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> grandiose antwort! top!



Yepp. Selber verbockt würde ich sagen. Wenn ich gallig auf´s biken und ´nen neuen Hobel wäre, hätte ich keine 2 Tage verschenkt. Aber DAS ist ja meine Meinung.


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

hab ich mich bei DIR beschwert oder so...?! kann mich nicht dran erinnern. hammer das man sich hier jetzt schon rechtfertigt wann man wo was bestellt hat..?! ach ja: kann jemand die fehler markieren kann nämlich die deutsche sprache nicht wirklich...?!


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du hier öffentlich rumheulst, darf ich dich öffentlich darauf hinweisen, dass du 2 Tage verschenkt hast. Dienstag ´ne mail schicken und bis Mittwoch auf ´ne Antwort warten ist in meinen Augen Fehler Nr.1. Ein Anruf hätte es vielleicht ja auch getan. Donnerstag erst was anderes bestellt ist Fehler Nummer 2. Hättest ja einen von den Mädels fragen können, ob er dir eins vom Frank besorgt. Oder bei mehreren Anbietern bestellen können.


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

ok hast recht aber hatte auch erwartet das dhl von montag bis heute liefert...?! egal....jetzt ist wie gesagt zu spät...


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Hat der Timä keine Reste mehr, die passen könnten?


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

ne leider nicht...brauche hollowtech...?! hm...vielleicht kommt morgen was...oder ich fahr wie du gesagt hast um 9 zum reuber...mal sehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Ab zum Frank. Der macht das schon....


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

ok ich fahr hin ;-)


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

Mach das.


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2010)

alles wird gut!


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Dezember 2010)

Und morgen Knuddeln wir mal im Schnee, fassen uns an den Händen und sagen "Wir haben uns lieb, die Welt ist schön und wir wünschen uns den Weltfrieden".

Jemand im Spirit heut?


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

JJJJAAAAAAA der Waschi kommt morgen auch!!!!! 

@ Chazilein pack mal den Nackenprotektor mit ein, will anprobieren!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2010)

NuMetal leg dich mal hin damit du morgen Fit bist!!!!


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2010)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Und morgen Knuddeln wir mal im Schnee, fassen uns an den Händen und sagen "Wir haben uns lieb, die Welt ist schön und wir wünschen uns den Weltfrieden".


Nur, wenn du deinen Namen tanzt.


----------



## hugecarl (30. Dezember 2010)

Wieder da aus Winterberg. Und mein Fazit ist: Der Free Cross rockt auch auf Ski


----------



## toje (31. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer findet die Fehler?


 

ICH!!!
du kümmerst dich um sachen die dich nix angehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ICH!!!
> du kümmerst dich um sachen die dich nix angehen!!!



Irgendjemand muss doch die naive Jugend an die Hand nehmen und ihnen den Weg durch die Gefahren des Alltags zeigen. Ich habe halt eine gutes Herz... Und außerdem: wer hat dich eigentlich gefragt?


----------



## toje (31. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Irgendjemand muss doch die naive Jugend an die Hand nehmen und ihnen den Weg durch die Gefahren des Alltags zeigen. Ich habe halt eine gutes Herz... Und außerdem: wer hat dich eigentlich gefragt?


 

na du hast allgemein in die runde gefragt wer den fehler findet...
paß nur auf das dir die jugend nicht mal auf`s maul haut bei deiner großen schnauze!!!


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> paß nur auf das dir die jugend nicht mal auf`s maul haut bei deiner großen schnauze!!!



4-Augen Gespräche?


----------



## Lazy (31. Dezember 2010)

geiler sh it.. Pünktlich zu silvester streikt die verdauung.. Junx finger weg von soja gyros!erst habta sodbrennen und am nächsten morgen brennt die furt..


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> geiler sh it.. Pünktlich zu silvester streikt die verdauung.. Junx finger weg von soja gyros!erst habta sodbrennen und am nächsten morgen brennt die furt..



 kein Wunder...ist ja auch kein richtiges FLEISCH!


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja super Lazy dann kannst du uns ja die beste line in den Schnee zeichnen!


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe der Waschi ist schon beim Reuber??!!!??!!


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Waschi ist schon beim Reuber??!!!??!!



Vom Balkon aus kann ich nix sehen....


----------



## Lazy (31. Dezember 2010)

ich sitz mitm smartphone im badezimmer..ich zeichne ersma nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (31. Dezember 2010)

Lazy schrieb:


> geiler sh it.. Pünktlich zu silvester streikt die verdauung.. Junx finger weg von soja gyros!erst habta sodbrennen und am nächsten morgen brennt die furt..


 

wer seinem körper so einen shit zumutet gehört bestraft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wer seinem körper so einen shit zumutet gehört bestraft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Du hast auch eine liebreizende Ader...


----------



## waschi82 (31. Dezember 2010)

Bin leider raus für heute...musste heute morgen zum
Krankenhaus fahren..?!


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. Dezember 2010)

Wie Krankenhaus???? Jetzt kommt keiner oder wie?? Wir sind gleich auf dem Weg!!!


----------



## waschi82 (31. Dezember 2010)

Mein Opa ist gefallen..Knöchel verstaucht...super..


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wie Krankenhaus???? Jetzt kommt keiner oder wie?? Wir sind gleich auf dem Weg!!!



Bin doch da, Bunter. Alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (31. Dezember 2010)

ich hab früher feierabend gekriegt und mach mich jetzt auch aufen weg!

bis gleich jungs


----------



## hugecarl (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin doch so ein Pfosten. Steh gerade auf, guck auf den Balkon. Das Bike steht da. Die Scheibe am Hinterrad muss echt aus gutem Stahl sein, so golden wie die ist ... Ich habs vergessen für den Urlaub reinzustellen


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. Dezember 2010)

So Jungs der Schwatte und der Bunte wünschen allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!

An die TT Truppe heute war nen geiler Abschluss der Bikesaison, hat ne Menge Spaß heut gemacht!!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (31. Dezember 2010)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

war lustig!

wünsch auch nochmal allen einen guten rutsch!

auf in die nächste saison


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöner Jahresabschluss!

Kommt alle gut rein und wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr!


----------



## waschi82 (31. Dezember 2010)

frohes 2011 auch von mir! opa feiert schön mit kaputtem bein silvster...und das am hochzeitstag ;-)


----------



## Deleted 154398 (31. Dezember 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> frohes 2011 auch von mir! opa feiert schön mit kaputtem bein silvster...und das am hochzeitstag ;-)


so kanns ja nur noch bergauf gehen in 2011


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

Jau, Mädels. War super witzig heute am tt. Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erdungsfreies 2011.
Hier ein paar Bilder von heute. 
@ Mud Schlucker: Wo bleiben die Bilder?????


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2010)

Immer dieser Stressi, erstmal muß ich mit dieser pisasa-Sch.... klar kommen ich bin ein alter Mann! (und krank) jammer jammer..


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

Gas, Gas, Gas!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (31. Dezember 2010)

abend die herren ich wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch und eine erfolgreiche und schmerzfreie neue saison!


----------



## hugecarl (31. Dezember 2010)

Allen nen guten Rutsch und ein 2011 mit viel Erfolg und keinen Verletzungen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. Dezember 2010)

Nen paar schöne Bilder Holger!!!! Wusste garnicht das du nen Foto von mir beim fahren gemacht hast!!!


----------



## toje (31. Dezember 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Allen nen guten Rutsch und ein 2011 mit viel Erfolg und keinen Verletzungen.




dem schließe ich mich an!!!also, an alle die heute nicht am tt waren...nen gutes neues jahr wünsche ich euch!!!


----------



## Kurtchen (31. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch, lasst es euch gut gehen im neuen Jahr!


----------



## tadea nuts (31. Dezember 2010)

Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein schönes 2011!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Gas, Gas, Gas!!!!


 

Hier schon mal das Vid!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10964


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,

hier der Link zu den Fottos!:


ttp://picasaweb.google.com/109796161708663961702/UnbenanntesAlbum?authkey=Gv1sRgCPDkj9OFo-qILQ&feat=directlink

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und vor Allem Kira einen schönen Geburtstag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hier der Link zu den Fottos!:
> 
> ...



Ich kaufe ein "h" : http://picasaweb.google.com/1097961...?authkey=Gv1sRgCPDkj9OFo-qILQ&feat=directlink

Schöne pics!!!


----------



## toje (31. Dezember 2010)

na der link fluppt aber nicht!!!


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2010)

Bis nächtes Jahr, Jungx!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2010)

Nehmt den vom chazi, hab das h abgeschnitten beim kopieren!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (31. Dezember 2010)

hey nette bilder!

das mit meinem vorschlafen hat gut geklappt. sollte eigentlich schon seit 19 uhr auf der party sein! bin aber erst um 18.30 aufgewacht!!

so dann will ich mal los.

rutscht gut jungs


----------



## hugecarl (1. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsch dann mal als erster nen frohes neues Jahr, da ich ja schon so früh wach bin ... halt irgendwas war da jetz falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Januar 2011)

Moin. Na, Jungs? Alles gut überstanden?


----------



## BillyTheKid (1. Januar 2011)

Guten morgen ja gut reingerutscht!! Boah hab ich nen Schädel!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Januar 2011)

Jau moin zusammen, ich wünsche Euch ein frohes neues und vor Allem verletzungsfreies Jahr !!!

War mein nürternstes aber trotzdem lustiges Sylvester das ich je hatte, hoffe Ihr seid alle gut reingekommen!


----------



## chaz (1. Januar 2011)

Feucht fröhlich halt....und ohne Schädel bei mir.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (1. Januar 2011)

frohes neues euch allen.
mein schädel hält sich auch in grenzen.

bin nur totmüde!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Januar 2011)

Sorrry Kira hatte ein Foto von Dir vergessen, habs grad noch beigepackt!


----------



## chaz (1. Januar 2011)

Wer hat denn Lust, Zeit und Laune morgen ´ne Runde zu fahren? Schlage mal high noon am Kalwes (soll gut befahrbar sein) vor.


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Januar 2011)

moin, auch ein Gutes an alle...

habe heute mal den Ofen gecheckt, fahren ist da praktisch unmöglich.

@waschi & co.: wenn wir morgen fahren wollen, sollten wir uns nochmal kurzschließen, wo!

@chaz: ich glaub nicht wirklich, das es am Kalwes sooo gut wäre, dürfe nicht viel besser sein als am Ofen...


----------



## hugecarl (1. Januar 2011)

Aber es hat heute doch getaut oder ?


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Januar 2011)

ja, nur leider ist der Schnee nicht weg, sondern nass, schwer, pampig und totaler Mist! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (1. Januar 2011)

@daniel: mit fahren is noch nicht bei mir leider... :-(


----------



## Deleted 154398 (1. Januar 2011)

ach pedale hat man gestern nicht gebraucht. 
die sicherste methoda war arsch aufen sattel und beide beine ausstrecken und damit stabilisieren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Januar 2011)

Also ich hätt morgen auch  Bock ne Runde zu fahren, würd trotzdem Ofen rechte Line vorschlagen, wenn wir da mir Mehreren 2 -3 mal runter fahren ist die Strecke auch platt und da ist es nicht so blöd hochzuschieben.


----------



## DerGraue (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues zusammen ich fahr erst wieder wenn ich meine neue Gabel eingebaut habe und der Schnee weg ist kein Bock mehr auf den Mist


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Frohes neues zusammen ich fahr erst wieder wenn ich meine neue Gabel eingebaut habe und der Schnee weg ist kein Bock mehr auf den Mist


 

Pupe!


----------



## chaz (1. Januar 2011)

Ich will Kalwes!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Januar 2011)

Auf Wunsch der rüsselpestigen Allgemeinheit: Morgen high noon am TT.


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Januar 2011)

hi chaz, sag mir doch schnell wo TT liegt.


----------



## chaz (2. Januar 2011)

War wieder spaßig heute. Die Strecke wurde allerdings immer mieser. Hoffen wir auf das Tauwetter Mitte der Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Januar 2011)

Jau war ne ziemlich glitschige Angelegenheit , aber sehr lustig !


----------



## chaz (2. Januar 2011)

Ab Mittwoch taut´s und dann gibt´s Modder!!!


----------



## DerGraue (2. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ab Mittwoch taut´s und dann gibt´s Modder!!!


Ja super dann bin ich am SA am Start kann es kaum noch erwarten im Mud zu spielen um meine neue Gabel einzuweihen


----------



## chaz (2. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja super dann bin ich am SA am Start kann es kaum noch erwarten im Mud zu spielen um meine neue Gabel einzuweihen


----------



## Daniel12 (2. Januar 2011)

jo, heute war super! 

hat Spass gemacht, freu mich auch aufs nächste Mal!

und wenn der Schnee weg ist und Matsch wieder spritzt wirds noch besser!


----------



## Lazy (3. Januar 2011)

heut nacht von tauwetter geträumt.. Bin dann mittags für ne kleine runde vor die tür um dann direkt nach der ersten kurve über ne eisschicht zu schliddern.. Naaaja tauwetter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2011)

Alles heile geblieben?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. Januar 2011)

freu mich schon wenn es mal wieder matsch gibt......
brauch immer noch bremsscheiben, Holger deine is ja cool aber brauch noch eine
Jemand tipps dazu billig, gut aussehende scheiben usw?


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Januar 2011)

Moin!
Welche Größe? Hab noch ne Magura in 185mm mit dem Wellenprofil evtl. sogar 2.


----------



## toje (3. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7880788 schrieb:
			
		

> freu mich schon wenn es mal wieder matsch gibt......
> brauch immer noch bremsscheiben, Holger deine is ja cool aber brauch noch eine
> Jemand tipps dazu billig, gut aussehende scheiben usw?


 

ja was brauchse denn genau???so ein paar magura scheiben habe ich auch noch im keller.


----------



## BillyTheKid (3. Januar 2011)

Kauf dir ne schone Hope Bremse!!!!!


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne schone Hope Bremse!!!!!



Yepp.


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2011)

203er braucht der Pedda.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Januar 2011)

Hier die hab ich auch an meinem Kona, leicht ,standfest , billich und gut!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alligator-Windcu...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f06392def


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 203er braucht der Pedda.



jo....

danke Senior Schlucker^^


----------



## tadea nuts (4. Januar 2011)

He Dortmunder,
das Video des Jahres wird gewählt. Die OMBA Truppe freut sich bestimmt über Euer Votum, falls Euch der Film - neben den vielen anderen hervorragenden Beiträgen - gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (4. Januar 2011)

Jau wird gemacht!

Ach ja: Glory wird heute fertig! 
;-)


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Januar 2011)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> He Dortmunder,
> das Video des Jahres wird gewählt. Die OMBA Truppe freut sich bestimmt, wenn wir für sie abstimmen.



Frohes Neues zusammen
Danke Stefan, dass du an uns denkst Aber bei dieser Wahl sind  so viele geniale Streifen dabei, die eindeutig besser sind als unser. Wir finden es ja klasse wie unsere Videos hier im Forum angenommen werden, denn für uns hat sich ja in den ganzen Jahren nichts geändert. Jörg,Hermann& Ich filmen und schneiden einfach gerne und wenn andere auch Spaß dran haben umso besser Und da in den letzten Wochen einige Zeit mit dem Schneiden verbracht habe, kann ich euch noch schreiben, dass ich da noch einige Filmchen auf der Festplatte habe und ich immer noch GoPro-Dateien bearbeitete. Also wenn ihr für unsere Videos voten wollt, könnt ihr es da immer wieder gerne machen
Gruß an alle von der Reuberbande


----------



## Daniel12 (4. Januar 2011)

waschi, lügen tussee doch, datt iss wasse biss!


----------



## waschi82 (4. Januar 2011)

nöööö bild gibts gleich! ;-)


----------



## tadea nuts (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jens,
habe meinen Aufruf ein wenig geändert. Mir persönlich gefällt der OMBA Film sehr gut. Ist natürlich nicht ganz objektiv. Das Thema gefällt mir einfach sehr gut. Und im Kombination mit der Musik, den bekannten Strecken und Gesichtern, für mich die Nummer eins.


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Januar 2011)

Sowas hört man immer gerne Besonders weil es genau das beschreibt, was ich beim schneiden und mit der Musik im Kopf hatte
Danke


----------



## Octoputer77 (5. Januar 2011)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Januar 2011)

Hi 
werd gleich mal zum Ofen fahren, wenn jemand Zeit und Bock hat , 
bin so ab 13-13.30 vor Ort.


----------



## DerGraue (5. Januar 2011)

So mein Bock ist fertig muss nur noch der Schnee weg hab mal ein Bild reingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Januar 2011)

Sieht echt gut aus...willkommen im Club der Weiss-Gabler


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Januar 2011)

So war gerade ne Runde am Ofen fahren...rechte Line leider von Fußgängern malträtiert, d.h. mit vielen vereisten Stolperfallen, aber die linke Line ist ab kleinem Roadgap echt knorke !!!

Die meisten Anlieger sind freigeschmolzen und es kommt wirklich soetwas wie Downhillfeeling auf, die Kreuzbandkurve ist noch haarig, weil sich da wohl viele im Schnee abgelegt haben aber der Baustammdrop und der Kicker neben dem großen Drop können einwandfrei gesprungen werden.

Hinter dem großen Drop ist es quasi auch schneefrei aber das Holz ist vereist , also nicht empfehlenswert!

Trotzdem anstrengend, mehr als 6 mal hab ich nicht geschafft.


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2011)

Ich baue auf´s Tauwetter.


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2011)

Samstag lustige Schlammschlacht am Berch?


----------



## hugecarl (5. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Samstag lustige Schlammschlacht am Berch?



Freitag könnte ich, wenn der Reuber bis dahin mein Laufrad feddich hat.


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. Januar 2011)

Mal sehen was die Woche noch bringt auf ne Schlammschlacht hatte ich auch Bock!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (6. Januar 2011)

jau mann!!!tauwetter für die motivation!ich will fahn!samstag 12uhr!mir wirds kacke gehen morgen is männerabend ..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Januar 2011)

Hätte auch Lust mir die Dreckpartikel hinterher aus den Zähnen zu pulen !
Samstag steht!


----------



## BillyTheKid (6. Januar 2011)

Wer will überhaupt am We ne Runde drehen? 

Wer?
Wann?
Und Wo?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Januar 2011)

Würd sagen ab Mittag Samstag Ofen!


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2011)

Samstag high noon am Ofen.


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2011)

Gute Antwort Mud-Schlucker....


----------



## hugecarl (6. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wer will überhaupt am We ne Runde drehen?
> 
> Wer?
> Wann?
> Und Wo?



Für Freitag und Samstag bin ich raus ... Rad steht erstmal bei Reuber


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Januar 2011)

Samstag könnte gehen...

evtl. auch Sonntag, wenn Samstag nicht hinhaut.


----------



## waschi82 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich wäre Sonntag dabei...  wie immer ....(wenn's Glory fertig wird) ...


----------



## BillyTheKid (6. Januar 2011)

Ist das Teil immer noch nicht fertig???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2011)

Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut....


----------



## BillyTheKid (6. Januar 2011)

Wir reden hier nicht über Rom sonder max. Schwerte und das kann doch nicht so lange dauern?!


----------



## waschi82 (6. Januar 2011)

Es wird es wird...  muss nur noch meine Kurbel ein wenig bearbeiten dann sollte das passen. Der Rest ist dran !?


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2011)

Kurbel bearbeiten? Was passt denn nicht?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Januar 2011)

Die Kurbel am Kopf  !


----------



## toje (6. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht über Rom sonder max. Schwerte und das kann doch nicht so lange dauern?!




hey du bunter vogel, du willst das schöne schwerte wohl net mit som glory vergleichen!? 

watt is`n noch mit der kurbel los waschi???


----------



## waschi82 (6. Januar 2011)

Das war doch mal ne 2 fach Kurbel...jetzt muss ich die aufnahmen fürs 2.kettenblatt abschleifen...wird aber gleich bei meinem dad in der Werkstatt erledigt! Dann später Endmontage und dann sollte das klappen?!


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2011)

Bilder!!!


----------



## waschi82 (6. Januar 2011)

Folgen später....erstmal noch Nr Hausarbeit für die Uni beenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (6. Januar 2011)

Es gibt wichtigeres


----------



## DerGraue (6. Januar 2011)

Das mit SA hört sich gut an bin um 12.00 am Start


----------



## waschi82 (6. Januar 2011)

Da isser der Renner:


----------



## Lazy (7. Januar 2011)

du bis n krasser typ waschi - sieht dufte aus der renner.jetzt bisse aber im zugzwang ;-)


----------



## waschi82 (7. Januar 2011)

Jap ist so ne Art Ansage für 2011  !!


----------



## tadea nuts (7. Januar 2011)

@ Waschi Was ein mieses Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (7. Januar 2011)

Schau mal auf die Uhrzeit...  live ist's am besten!!! Sattelstütze und Gabelschaft werden noch gekürzt....


----------



## Kurtchen (7. Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Waschi.......ich würde den Bremsschlauch noch nach innen verlegen...


----------



## Danboo (7. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen,

da bei uns im Sauerland die Waldautobahnen und Trails noch nicht fahrbar sind und bis Sonntag auch evtl. nicht fahrbar werden , wollte ich mal fragen wie es in Dortmund und Umgebung denn aktuell aussieht und wie Ihr die Fahrbarkeit am Sonntag einschätzen würdet 

Dank & Greez aus der Nachbarschaft,
Daniel


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. Januar 2011)

So da Frankreich ja näher kommt, rückt das Problem mit meiner Code auch näher....
Also da ihr doch meintet die Code wird zu Cot werd ich mir ne neue Bremse zulegen. Da ist die Frage welche....

Also zur Auswahl hatte ich bisher folgende im Kopf:
Hope - V2 (.....Teuer)
Hope - M4 (Reicht das?)
Formula - The One (Wer fährt das Dingen? Würd es gern erstma testen)

Erstmal nur für Vorn da ich meine alte Grimeca System 12 HR bestimmt wieder fit bekomme, brauch dafür im prinzip nur noch nen adapter auf 200er scheibe, jemand noch sowas daheim rumliegen?

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was ich wohl noch für meine Avid Code bekomme, 2008ter 1,5jahre gefahren? Ohne Scheiben


----------



## waschi82 (7. Januar 2011)

Die formula sind am Glory verbaut...kannst du gern mal testen!


----------



## toje (7. Januar 2011)

Danboo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> da bei uns im Sauerland die Waldautobahnen und Trails noch nicht fahrbar sind und bis Sonntag auch evtl. nicht fahrbar werden , wollte ich mal fragen wie es in Dortmund und Umgebung denn aktuell aussieht und wie Ihr die Fahrbarkeit am Sonntag einschätzen würdet
> 
> ...


 

also ich würde mal behaupten das das hier in do. und umgebung auch noch nicht viel besser ausschaut.aber am sa. wird das ganze getestet...dann können wir dir bestimmt mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Ich gehe nachher mal mit dem Hund zum Berch. Mal schauen, wie es ist.
P.S. Formula sind Drecksbremsen. Nimm etwas von der Insel, Pedda. Oder ´ne Saint.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (7. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7894046 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Ahnung was ich wohl noch für meine Avid Code bekomme, 2008ter 1,5jahre gefahren? Ohne Scheiben


ich nehm sie dir für nen sixpack ab als ersatzteilspender für meine.

was hast dud enn eigentlich für ein problem mit der bremse?


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Frag´ ihn NACH Frankreich.....


----------



## hugecarl (7. Januar 2011)

Wie gut sind denn die Elixir R von 2010 ? Die gibts ja schön billig bei Chainreactioncycles. Bei mir sollens ja auch neue Bremsen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wie gut sind denn die Elixir R von 2010 ?



Frag´ den Klaus mal.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Frag´ den Klaus mal.



Der zählt nicht, der zerlegt doch sowieso alles


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder, aber alles andere außer V2, M4, Saint und Gustl würde ich nicht kaufen. Doch.....´ne gebrauchte M6.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, aber alles andere außer V2, M4, Saint und Gustl würde ich nicht kaufen. Doch.....´ne gebrauchte M6.



Lass mich raten ... du hast noch eine rumliegen ? Brauche 203/185.


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

brandanschlag schrieb:


> lass mich raten ... Du hast noch eine rumliegen ?


nö.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> nö.



Schien mir jetzt irgendwie so, weil du gebraucht sagtest ...


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Die M6 gibbet nicht mehr neu....


----------



## Danboo (7. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> also ich würde mal behaupten das das hier in do. und umgebung auch noch nicht viel besser ausschaut.aber am sa. wird das ganze getestet...dann können wir dir bestimmt mehr dazu sagen.



Super Sache das, danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Deleted 154398 (7. Januar 2011)

also ich werd sonntag wohl wieder am start sein.

samstag hab ich einiges zu tun.

jetzt wo es keine minus grade mehr hat kann man wieder in der garage einiges machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. Januar 2011)

Hab nix gegen meine Code, die sind super
bisher nichtma einmal irgendwas dran gehabt, einfach super
Aber bodo und co meinten das die in frankreich zu heiß wird, und wenn man sie den sattel anguckt is da zuviel material dran und kaum irgendwie belüftungs-shit....also glaub ich das und werde mir ne neue bremse für vorn holen. 

Ben wenn du ne neue gute bremse willst, verkauf ich dir auch gern meine. Bin auch zeitlich flexibel, brauch ja erst zum 1.7.2011 die neue bremse damit ich die noch schnell einfahren kann vor frankreich 

also m6 wirds auf keinen fall, die grimeca 6 koblen bremse war schon oversize aber das geht gar nicht mehr, gustel is von magura...pfui bah!
Hatte mal ne Julie....kumpel hatte immer ne louise.....alles ******* gewesen


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. Januar 2011)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Die formula sind am Glory verbaut...kannst du gern mal testen!



Wieviel hat die dich gekostet?
Am sonntag wird sie ja noch nicht eingebremst sein, also kann ich wohl erst testen wenn 3 bis 4 Sonntag vergangen sind, odeR?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich werd mir für vorne die neue Code kaufen ist komplett überarbeitet worden und wesentlich leichter, die bekommst Du schon in der abgespeckten Version für 109,- Kracher.

@Brandanschlag wenn ich meine Code für vorn habe kannst Du gern die Elixir CR von 2010 haben!

Für hiesige Tracks reicht die allemal !


----------



## hugecarl (7. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7894963 schrieb:
			
		

> Ben wenn du ne neue gute bremse willst, verkauf ich dir auch gern meine. Bin auch zeitlich flexibel, brauch ja erst zum 1.7.2011 die neue bremse damit ich die noch schnell einfahren kann vor frankreich



Was willste denn für die Code haben ? Und was sind das für Größen, ich hab vorne 203 und hinten 185.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> @Brandanschlag wenn ich meine Code für vorn habe kannst Du gern die Elixir CR von 2010 haben!



Die Elixir wäre mir wohl lieber als die Code vom Pedda. Was willste für die Elixir haben ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Was willste denn für die Code haben ? Und was sind das für Größen, ich hab vorne 203 und hinten 185.


 

Hä?

ist doch Wurst die kannste je nach Leitung vorne oder hinten dranschrauben, der Adapter gibt die Bremsscheibengröße vor, somit kannst Du deine alten Adapter und Scheiben dranlassen und alles wird gut!

Preis können wir drüber reden wenns soweit ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Die Elixir wäre mir wohl lieber als die Code vom Pedda. Was willste für die Elixir haben ?


 

Ich würd Dir empfehlen Peddas Code vorn dranzuschrauben und die Elixir hinten, immerhin hat die Code vier Kolben!


----------



## hugecarl (7. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> ist doch Wurst die kannste je nach Leitung vorne oder hinten dranschrauben, der Adapter gibt die Bremsscheibengröße vor, somit kannst Du deine alten Adapter und Scheiben dranlassen und alles wird gut!
> 
> Preis können wir drüber reden wenns soweit ist..



Ja sorry ich hab da nich so die Ahnung von ^^ Aber gut, dann passt das ja schonmal. Bisse Sonntag am Berch ? Werd wohl Tourenmäßig vorbei kommen, dann können wa das mal bereden.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ja sorry ich hab da nich so die Ahnung von ^^ Aber gut, dann passt das ja schonmal. Bisse Sonntag am Berch ? Werd wohl Tourenmäßig vorbei kommen, dann können wa das mal bereden.


 

Weiss nich ob ich Sonntag da bin Samstag auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

Bremsen werden überbewertet hin und wieder mal die Brems ufflassen dann werden die auch nicht heiß und funktionieren auch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Bremsen werden überbewertet hin und wieder mal die Brems ufflassen dann werden die auch nicht heiß und funktionieren auch


 

So ist es, ein weiser  Spruch  !!!


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

So bis morgen 12.00 am Ofen hab schon voll Bock im Schlamm zu spielen und die neue Gabel testen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Apropos Bremse hat noch einer nen 203 Adapter für hinten von IS auf 
Postmount ??


----------



## waschi82 (7. Januar 2011)

@Peter: also die Bremse war schon an meinem UFO..ist also eingebremst. Hab sie damals Mega günstig aus Frankreich bestellt. Gibts da im moment den Satz auch wieder sehr sehr günstig. Einfach mal bei google go1.Fr eingeben...von denen hab ich die..


----------



## Deleted 154398 (7. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Apropos Bremse hat noch einer nen 203 Adapter für hinten von IS auf
> Postmount ??



müsste ich mal schauen aber ich mein das ich noch einen in meiner kiste hab!

könnt ich sonntag mitbringen. muss sowieso gleich mal mit der wäsche in keller dann schau ich mal eben!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

nino2063 schrieb:


> müsste ich mal schauen aber ich mein das ich noch einen in meiner kiste hab!
> 
> könnt ich sonntag mitbringen. muss sowieso gleich mal mit der wäsche in keller dann schau ich mal eben!


 

Gern genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (7. Januar 2011)

hab ihn gefunden. 
ist ein 203 von avid.

müsste von den befestigungsschema ja soweiner sien oder?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Top!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (7. Januar 2011)

gut dann bring ich den sonntag mit.

bin etwa gegen 11 am ofen


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

War gerade am Berch. Werde mir das morgen mal klemmen. Vielleicht bin ich Sonntag am Start. Werde aber morgen mal den Kalwes besichtigen. Da dürfte es besser sein.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. Januar 2011)

okay,
also werd ma Montag Mario(BMO) anrufen und ma nach Preisen fragen für Folgendes:
TheOne Factory 214
TheOne FR 189
M4 VR Stahlflex, Schwimmend 249
V2 VR Schwimmend 239

waschi kannst mir auch unterschiede der Jahrgänge der TheOne sagen?
Weil die 2009er für 129 is schon der hammer und die 2010er DH in rot (würd hammer zu meinem Bike passen) für 179 is auch supergeilo

Aber erstma BMO fragen wegen preise, kP wie da die gewinnspannen liegen
Könntet ihr ma jeder so nen Ranking machen der von mir genannten Bremsen,
Danke


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Ich würde echt die Finger von dem Formula-Kram lassen. Fast alle, die ich kenne und die so´n Mist fahren, haben Probleme damit.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich würde echt die Finger von dem Formula-Kram lassen. Fast alle, die ich kenne und die so´n Mist fahren, haben Probleme damit.


 

Kenn ich auch nur so Formula sucks !

Da hat das Chazilein recht...


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Ich danke Sie.


----------



## waschi82 (7. Januar 2011)

Och ich hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme...?! Ist halt so...sorry?! ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Die treten auch nur Montags bis Samstags auf....


----------



## Kurtchen (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> FragÂ´ den Klaus mal.


 
Zu dem Thema sage ich nur: Finger weg  von der Elixir wenn man mal in den Alpen fahren will !
Die Saint ist echt super, schon fast zu viel Bremskraft. Auch wenn man hier mal in den Foren liest wird die Bremse  nur empfohlen. Und man bekommt sie im Set fÃ¼r 250 â¬


----------



## Daniel12 (7. Januar 2011)

also dann am Sonntach zwölfe am Berch!

Bremse: kann nur für die Oro sprechen (18 + 24), die würd ich nich nochmal nehmen, die haben die Beläge gefressen, sobald die heiss wurden (Winterberg 2 Tage DH Belag runter, 1 Tag Bischofsmais Belag runter, 2 Tage Saalbach Belag runter...)

The One soll top sein, kann aber da nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen. werde evtl. in den nächsten Tagen nen neues Bike ranholen das The One an Bord hat, könnte dann mehr sagen.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. Januar 2011)

Gerade nochma mim orli gelabert, der fährt auch nur Formulas und er meinte die 09ner wären die coolsten weil die neuen nen zu harten druckpunkt haben. Bei ihm haben die keine probs in den letzten 3 jahren gemacht.

Aber evtl. kann er mir ne BackUpBremse leihen für Frankreich, dann werd ich keine neue bremse kaufen. Ganz nach dem Motto von BöDö weniger bremsen macht auch glücklich und wer später bremst fährt länger schnell ^^

Hängt auch stark vom bremsverhalten und gewicht usw ab ob so ne bremse überhitzt. Bisher is die Code von mir super und ich will sie eigentlich nicht missen 

Achja chazilein, meinst 130 für ne 661 EVO Pressure Suit 2010 is okay? nagelneu


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die treten auch nur Montags bis Samstags auf....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> also dann am Sonntach zwölfe am Berch!
> 
> Bremse: kann nur für die Oro sprechen (18 + 24), die würd ich nich nochmal nehmen, die haben die Beläge gefressen, sobald die heiss wurden (Winterberg 2 Tage DH Belag runter, 1 Tag Bischofsmais Belag runter, 2 Tage Saalbach Belag runter...)
> 
> The One soll top sein, kann aber da nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen. werde evtl. in den nächsten Tagen nen neues Bike ranholen das The One an Bord hat, könnte dann mehr sagen.


 

Schon wieder , machste nen Bikehandel auf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7895608 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade nochma mim orli gelabert, der fÃ¤hrt auch nur Formulas und er meinte die 09ner wÃ¤ren die coolsten weil die neuen nen zu harten druckpunkt haben. Bei ihm haben die keine probs in den letzten 3 jahren gemacht.


Orlando bremst ja auch kaum!!! Der zÃ¤hlt in dieser Hinsicht nicht.


			
				NFF [Beatnut];7895608 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja chazilein, meinst 130â¬ fÃ¼r ne 661 EVO Pressure Suit 2010 is okay? nagelneu


Yepp, wenn er passt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7895608 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade nochma mim orli gelabert, der fährt auch nur Formulas und er meinte die 09ner wären die coolsten weil die neuen nen zu harten druckpunkt haben. Bei ihm haben die keine probs in den letzten 3 jahren gemacht.
> 
> Aber evtl. kann er mir ne BackUpBremse leihen für Frankreich, dann werd ich keine neue bremse kaufen. Ganz nach dem Motto von BöDö weniger bremsen macht auch glücklich und wer später bremst fährt länger schnell ^^
> 
> ...


 

Ich würd die Codes auch dranlassen, Du bist doch kein Bremser !!!


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War gerade am Berch. Werde mir das morgen mal klemmen. Vielleicht bin ich Sonntag am Start. Werde aber morgen mal den Kalwes besichtigen. Da dürfte es besser sein.


Warum?


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Weil teilweise noch recht viel Eis zwischen dem Schlamm und den Wasserfällen liegt. Rechte Line kannste bis auf das Gap komplett vergessen. Und links sieht ab "Abbiegung zur Susi" nicht ganz so schlimm aus. Aber schön ist anders.


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

Bin heute fast über den Lenker gegangen beim testen meiner neuen Bremse die hat ja wumms


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Stimmt warum?

soll die Nacht über warm bleiben und morgen solls 12 Grad werden (schwitz)  ist fast HOCHSOMMER  !!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Bin heute fast über den Lenker gegangen beim testen meiner neuen Bremse die hat ja wumms


 

Was haste denn jetzt da dran, sieht man auf dem Foto nicht.


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Bin heute fast über den Lenker gegangen beim testen meiner *neuen Bremse* die hat ja wumms


Im Lotto gewonnen? Was gab´s denn schönes?


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Wieder gutes Timing, Muddy.


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Stimmt warum?
> 
> soll die Nacht über warm bleiben und morgen solls 12 Grad werden (schwitz)  ist fast HOCHSOMMER  !!


Genau lass dich mal ja nicht so gehen Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Ich schaue mir morgen mal den Kalwes an und baue auf Sonntag.


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Was haste denn jetzt da dran, sieht man auf dem Foto nicht.


 Du wirst es nicht glauben ne kuttige El Camino


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Wirst du der/dem Gustl untreu?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Rückbau oder was ?


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

Nein die Gustel behalte ich man weiß ja nie PS brauche einen Adapter PM auf IS 2000 und rote Felgen


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir morgen mal den Kalwes an und baue auf Sonntag.


Ich kann am SO nicht


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Schaue nachher mal nach. Kann sein, dass ich noch ´nen Adapter habe.


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich kann am SO nicht



Vielleicht komme ich morgen mit ´ner Cam rum und scheue euch beim Rutschen zu.


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich morgen mit ´ner Cam rum und scheue euch beim Rutschen zu.


Das ist morgen alles weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Das ist morgen alles weg


 

Genau, 

wir burnen quasi den Mist wech !!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nein die Gustel behalte ich man weiß ja nie PS brauche einen Adapter PM auf IS 2000 und rote Felgen


 

Stimm rote Räder wären noch der Burner, oder weisse Felgen mit roten Naben!


----------



## DerGraue (7. Januar 2011)

Rote Naben und rote Felgen mit verchromten Speichen und unter 2KG müssen sie wiegen


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2011)

Da müsst ihr aber noch einiges wegburnen.... 
@Grauer: Sixpack Resident mit Vice-Naben wäre doch was.... Mit Sapim Race wiegt der Kram gaaaanz knapp unter 2kg.


----------



## toje (7. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7895608 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade nochma mim orli gelabert, der fÃ¤hrt auch nur Formulas und er meinte die 09ner wÃ¤ren die coolsten weil die neuen nen zu harten druckpunkt haben. Bei ihm haben die keine probs in den letzten 3 jahren gemacht.
> 
> Aber evtl. kann er mir ne BackUpBremse leihen fÃ¼r Frankreich, dann werd ich keine neue bremse kaufen. Ganz nach dem Motto von BÃ¶DÃ¶ weniger bremsen macht auch glÃ¼cklich und wer spÃ¤ter bremst fÃ¤hrt lÃ¤nger schnell ^^
> 
> ...




die code ist von der performanz eine der bsten bremsen die ich je gefahren bin...ABER, die dichtungen in den bremshebeln haben sich bei nils und mir in psd aufgelÃ¶st.da war nix mit Ã¼berhitzen!!!

die neue code soll dieses problem nicht mehr haben!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> die code ist von der performanz eine der bsten bremsen die ich je gefahren bin...ABER, die dichtungen in den bremshebeln haben sich bei nils und mir in psd aufgelöst.da war nix mit überhitzen!!!
> 
> die neue code soll dieses problem nicht mehr haben!!!


 

Jawoll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (7. Januar 2011)

neee 

ich interessiere mich halt für immer wieder neue Sachen, grade im Enduro-Bereich.

bei DH bleibt ich meinem Bike irgendwie immer länger treu...



Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Schon wieder , machste nen Bikehandel auf???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> neee
> 
> ich interessiere mich halt für immer wieder neue Sachen, grade im Enduro-Bereich.
> 
> bei DH bleibt ich meinem Bike irgendwie immer länger treu...


 

Aber das Trek ist doch klasse !


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Januar 2011)

Morgen Jungs ich bin fürs WE raus F**K muss heute einspringen und morgen kommt Besuch!! Nächstes WE wieder Arbeiten aber dann hab ich 3 Tage Frei!! Wieso ist kein schönes Wetter und Wibe auf dann hatte ich in der Woche mal dort hin fahren können. Aber dieses Jahr erstmal langsam angehen damit ich auch komplett durchhalte


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> die neue code soll dieses problem nicht mehr haben!!!



Das Problem bei neuen Dingen ist doch, dass es keine Erfahrungswerte gibt. Der große Test beginnt doch jetzt erst mit der Kundschaft. Aber die 2011 Boxxer sollen ja auch dicht sein. Habe ich gehört....


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Januar 2011)

Ihr sacke so ein geiles Wetter bin gerade draußen eine rauchen und schau in einen strahlend blauen Himmel!!! Viel Spaß beim biken!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

Ich werde gleich mal ein paar pics von dem Gerutsche am Berch machen. Und morgen bin ich am Kal to the wes anzutreffen. Besser is´ das.


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

Hier die magere Ausbeute von heute.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (8. Januar 2011)

sieht nach ner schlammigen angelegenheit aus!


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

Ging so. Gestern war es wesentlich schlimmer. Das Teilstück vom Steinfeld bis zum gap sorgt aber wohl für Spannung und Unterhaltung.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (8. Januar 2011)

na dann lass ich mich mal morgen überraschen!

gibts noch viele eisstellen oder ist das schon alles weggetaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

Rechte line ist frei. Links: siehe post #2176.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (8. Januar 2011)

ach deswegen "spannung"
ja wunderbar!
dann kann das ja morgen nur spaß machen!


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

Und nimm´ ´nen Taucheranzug mit....


----------



## Deleted 154398 (8. Januar 2011)

ich glaub auch besser ist das!

verdammt und dabei hab ich eben das bad geputzt! dann sieht das ja morgen wieder aus wie sau nachem biken


----------



## toje (8. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und nimm´ ´nen Taucheranzug mit....




so wild sieht das auf den bildern gar net aus.und der dh am see ist um so vieles besser???


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (8. Januar 2011)

also morgen....wann denn? highnoon oder später?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (8. Januar 2011)

also ich bin gegen 11 am ofen.


----------



## waschi82 (8. Januar 2011)

Jau ich auch...


----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2011)

Bei einigen Bildern könnte man ja fast schon denken, der Frühling fängt an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> so wild sieht das auf den bildern gar net aus.und der dh am see ist um so vieles besser???


Besser und geiler!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2011)

Hey war das geil heute, 

bin bis 15.00 gefahren, mal wieder richtig Gas geben ohne die schmierige Pampe, ha ist fast wie Frühling !!!

Boden war zwar schlammig aber mit Wetscream wirklich griffig, nur der erste Double auf der rechten Line ist wirklich kräftezehrend. 

Viel Spaß morgen Jungs, werdet Ihr mit Sicherheit haben!


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

Mal sehen, ob ich die Schwerter Dorfjugend aus dem Bett bekomme....


----------



## DerGraue (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo: Heute war ich nicht ganz fit gestern war doch härter als gedacht der Boden war echt gut würde morgen auch gern zum Kalwes fahren soll aber dolle Regnen


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> soll aber dolle Regnen



Nur bis morgen früh...


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2011)

Ich werd mal schaun das ich es auch gegen 11-12Uhr zum Ofen schaffe oder ist da morgen keiner?

@Grauer: Hatte ich vergessen dich zu fragen, was mit der 3fachen 8 ist, also deiner alten? Schmatzt das italienische Mädchen nimmer oder ist es schon unterwegs in den Osten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich werd mal schaun das ich es auch gegen 11-12Uhr zum Ofen schaffe oder ist da morgen keiner?



Nino und Waschi sind wohl morgen am Ofen. Ich werd wohl tourenmäßig vorbeikommen.


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2011)

Gut... die Stressen nicht so 

Wo wir beim stressen sind, hat einer mal was von dem Südländer mit dem komischen Aktzent gehört?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (8. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gut... die Stressen nicht so



WAAAASSSSS??? 




ich geb dir morgen!!!


----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gut... die Stressen nicht so



Der eine von den Beiden schubst nur, ne Nino ?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (8. Januar 2011)

ich weis nicht wovon du sprichst.
außerdem hat der dich doch festgehalten das du nicht fällst.........hab ich gesehen


----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2011)

nino2063 schrieb:


> ich weis nicht wovon du sprichst.
> außerdem hat der dich doch festgehalten das du nicht fällst.........hab ich gesehen



Ich nehm dir doch gar nichts übel ^^ Um dich zu schubsen bräuchte man da natürlich ne Ecke mehr Kraft


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2011)

Haben wir hier nen Schubser unter uns?


----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Haben wir hier nen Schubser unter uns?



Schubser ist so ein hartes Wort. Er wollte mir "nur bei der Entscheidung" helfen. Ging drum wer vorfährt


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2011)

Normalerweise immer der Langsamste oder? Ich bin immer für die Rückendeckung verantwortlich und wenn ich doch mal vorfahre, zerstöre ich Anlieger


----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Normalerweise immer der Langsamste oder? Ich bin immer für die Rückendeckung verantwortlich und wenn ich doch mal vorfahre, zerstöre ich Anlieger



Ich hatte am Trashtrack immer die Ehre vorfahren zu dürfen. Im Schnee. Da konnte ich dann wenigstens nix kaputtmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gut... die Stressen nicht so
> 
> Wo wir beim stressen sind, hat einer mal was von dem Südländer mit dem komischen Aktzent gehört?



Der wurde ausgewiesen....   
@Nu-Metal: Den alten Italienschrott will der Graue behalten. Als Reserve.


----------



## Wastegate (8. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich würde echt die Finger von dem Formula-Kram lassen. Fast alle, die ich kenne und die so´n Mist fahren, haben Probleme damit.



Bitte verbreite hier nicht solche Unwahrheiten über die Formulas.
Alle die ich zb kenne haben keine probs damit.

Ruhrpotthaldenheld...:kotz:


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2011)

Wer ist er denn?


----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2011)

Du musst ja schon viel Langeweile haben dass du als Südpfälzer hier im Dortmund Fred kramst. Hat da vielleicht jemand Profilierungsnot ?


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2011)

Gibt ja auch Leute die ziehen von da unten hierhin, weils einfach... netter ist...


----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2011)

Naja .. dann soll er hier aber niemanden als Ruhrpotthaldenhelden bezeichnen. Allein dass er das Wort Halde bei uns in den Mund nimmt, zeigt ja irgendwie dass er nich sooo die Ahnung hat


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Bitte verbreite hier nicht solche Unwahrheiten über die Formulas.
> Alle die ich zb kenne haben keine probs damit.
> 
> Ruhrpotthaldenheld...:kotz:


Wer bist denn du, Nase? Und was liest du hier eigentlich rum? Bleib´ bitte dort, wo du dich sonst rumtrollst und verschone uns mit deiner Existenz. Die Formulars sind Belagfresser und Soundmachines. Bremswirkung und Druckpunkt mögen ja okay sein, aber ansonsten können die nix. Und sie sind wie du....hässlich.


----------



## toje (9. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und sie sind wie du....hässlich.





ich schreie mich weg!!!!   lass dich doch von som typen, mit so einem dialekt nicht anmachen.der vogel soll mal schön inner pfalz bleiben.evtl. versteht da einer sein gebrable.


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2011)

Gebabbel heißt das da wohl. Man weiß es nicht, die können ja alles....bis auf Hochdeutsch! Alles südlich von NRW ist irgendwie unentspannt. Pfälzer, Bazis, Ösis, Schweizer...habe ich wen vergessen? Ach ja, Schwaben....
Edit: Der Typ ist bestimmt ´ne Reinkarnation vom Scottbiker. Das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (9. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach ja, Schwaben....



Nix gegen Schwaben  Dreimal darfst du raten, wer einer ist ...


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Nix gegen Schwaben  Dreimal darfst du raten, wer einer ist ...



Die Schwutte mit dem Zonending...


----------



## hugecarl (9. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Schwutte mit dem Zonending...



Nicht nur der ...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Januar 2011)

Wow ich glaub es gibt ne Invasion...sie sind wirklich unter uns....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand von Euch noch alte Shimano Scheibenbremsen rumfliegen ?

Muß meinen Trekkinghobel aufrüsten mit Anhänger und Köter drin sind die Cantis etwas überfordert im bergigen Bereich..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer bist denn du, Nase? Und was liest du hier eigentlich rum? Bleib´ bitte dort, wo du dich sonst rumtrollst und verschone uns mit deiner Existenz. Die Formulars sind Belagfresser und Soundmachines. Bremswirkung und Druckpunkt mögen ja okay sein, aber ansonsten können die nix. Und sie sind wie du....hässlich.


 

Der arbeitet bestimmt in der Formula Promotion Abteilung und schrubbt die Foren nach Dissereien gegen die heilige Kuh ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Januar 2011)

Was geht denn hier ab?? Wird sich hier schon gestritten wegen ein paar beschissenen Bremsen?! 

Aber mal ehrlich den Spruch mit den Halden.... ist zwar mies aber da spricht doch nur der blanke NEID weil wir hier soooooo viele geile Strecken haben wo Bremsen wirklich beansprucht werden und wir die Dinger richtig testen können!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Januar 2011)

Außerdem fahrt von uns keiner auf ner Halde!!!!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (9. Januar 2011)

wat?? hier gibts schwaben?

verdammte!!!

was ein glück das ich badener bin!


war übrigens schön am berg heute. schön schlammig!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Januar 2011)

Du glücklicher Nino ich kann erst über nächstes we wieder an den Berg kommen!!


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2011)

Jau, war richtig guuuut am Berch. War gut lustig.
@Muddy: Habe leider nix mehr.


----------



## hugecarl (9. Januar 2011)

Entwarnung, ich bin ja kein Schwabe  Ich meinte den langhaarigen Bombenleger, der sich mein Stiefvadder schimpft. War lustig heute meine Tour. Aber schlammig und anstrengend. Und abgesehen davon, durfte ich im Dunkeln die Mark runter, war nich so lustig ^^


----------



## waschi82 (9. Januar 2011)

jau war lustig am berg heute..bin aber mega müde jetzt...glory läuft gut ;-)


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2011)

Jau, das erste Glory mit frei verstellbarem Lenkwinkel.


----------



## waschi82 (9. Januar 2011)

;-) besserung wird gelobt! jetzt ist alles fest...


----------



## toje (9. Januar 2011)

waschi82 schrieb:


> jau war lustig am berg heute..bin aber mega müde jetzt...glory läuft gut ;-)




jau, ich bin auch total platt, unglaublich!!!!!!!!!  :kotz:


@waschi: thema glory, du bist der hammer...die geschichte mit deinem gabelschaft/lagerspiel einstellen hätte auch gut ins auge gehen können!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn´s euch beruhigt, ich bin auch feddich.


----------



## waschi82 (9. Januar 2011)

ja stimmt. hab das echt nicht so ernst genommen...?!


----------



## hugecarl (9. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts denn aus mit Dienstag Trashtrack ? Da komm ich auch hin und ich hab Dienstags früh schluss


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit Dienstag Trashtrack ? Da komm ich auch hin und ich hab Dienstags früh schluss



Ich werde wohl Dienstag eine andere location testen.


----------



## hugecarl (10. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl Dienstag eine andere location testen.



Welche denn ?


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Welche denn ?



Kannst du ein Geheimnis für dich behalten?


----------



## toje (10. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Geheimnis für dich behalten?


 

du kannst auch nen tritt in den arsch bekommen!!!


----------



## hugecarl (10. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Geheimnis für dich behalten?



Kann ich. Werde ich.


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2011)

Ich auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (10. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich auch....



Kann mir ja egal sein. Bis auf den Trashtrack komm ich sowieso nirgendwo hin


----------



## DerGraue (10. Januar 2011)

@ Numetal: Wenn du auch mit nach PDS kommst dann brauchst du aber eine richtige Gabel


----------



## hugecarl (10. Januar 2011)

Morgen niemand am Trashtrack ?


----------



## hugecarl (10. Januar 2011)

brandanschlag schrieb:


> morgen niemand am trashtrack ?



Morgen niemand am Trashtrack?


----------



## waschi82 (10. Januar 2011)

nein mann...ist dienstag!


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Januar 2011)

Andere Leute müssen ARBEITEN!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (10. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Andere Leute müssen ARBEITEN!!!!!!!


genau so ist es!!


----------



## waschi82 (10. Januar 2011)

wer? tz tz tz...


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2011)

brandanschlag schrieb:


> morgen niemand am trashtrack?



*nein, niemand!!!*


----------



## hugecarl (11. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> *nein, niemand!!!*



Okay danke!


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2011)

Bitte.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> @ Numetal: Wenn du auch mit nach PDS kommst dann brauchst du aber eine richtige Gabel



Siehe PN die in 5min raus geht.


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht´s denn mit radeln in dieser Woche aus? Ich plane mal so für mich Freitag und Samstag.


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Januar 2011)

Für die PDS-Fahrer nochmal ein paar Eindrücke aus der Juli-Woche, wo ja einige von euch auch vor Ort waren
Gruß Jens!


----------



## toje (12. Januar 2011)

@ chaz: wo soll es denn hingehen!?
@ willi: gestern schon im dem portes du soleil fred gesehen.hmm, ich freue mich schon so auf die woche frankreich in diesem jahr.hoffentlich haben wir wieder so ein geiles wetter wie im letzten jahr!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2011)

Freitag 14Uhr AS oder ist sie noch nicht befahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Freitag 14Uhr AS oder ist sie noch nicht befahrbar?



Keine Ahnung. Würde ich aber gerne testen. Und am Samstag Kal to the wes. Oder...


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2011)

Samstag schaffe ich leider nicht, aber Freitag bin ich gegen 13-14Uhr an der AS, werde wohl oben Parken.


----------



## toje (12. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Würde ich aber gerne testen. Und am Samstag Kal to the wes. Oder...


 

samstag muss ich arbeiten...und das weißt du ganz genau, du herzlose sau!!!


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2011)

Du hast gerufen? Wir können auch Freitag zum Kalwes....


----------



## DerGraue (12. Januar 2011)

Freitag Kalwes hört sich gut an bin dabei


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Januar 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Für die PDS-Fahrer nochmal ein paar Eindrücke aus der Juli-Woche, wo ja einige von euch auch vor Ort waren
> Gruß Jens!


 

Oh ich glaub ich fang schon an zu sabbern...


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Januar 2011)

Das wird dieses Jahr   noch besser, und wir haben zwei Filmteams dabei......das wird eine Gaudi!


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

@Grauer: Die Mehrheit will morgen zur AS. Dann lass uns Samstag zu Kalwes. 14.00 Uhr könnte ich morgen schaffen.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2011)

Super, cool... dann muss es nur noch aufhören von oben nass zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (13. Januar 2011)

Morgen darfs ruhig regnen  Dann werd ich wenigstens wenn ich von 8-16 Uhr in der Schule hocke nicht sehnschtig  Aber Samstag und Sonntag solls trocken bleiben


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch sooooo ein Boch zu fahren!!  Aber wo sitzt der Bunte die nächsten 4 Nachte???? Richtig auf der Arbeit und dann lohnt das nicht nach Do zu fahren!!! Denke werd nächste Woche Di. oder Mi mal Do ansteuern As oder Ofen weiß ich noch nicht?!


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2011)

Denk an den Beutel mit den Sachen vom Christkindel


----------



## toje (13. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Super, cool... dann muss es nur noch aufhren von oben nass zu sein


 

Bei dem Wetter werden die Sieger gemacht!!!Wer bei dem Boden flott unterwegs ist, der ist im Sommer on top!!! 

Ich denke das ich so um 14:45Uhr an der AS bin.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte das entscheidet sich anhand der größten Klappe... verdammt, muss ich doch das Fahrradfahren lernen.
Lass das bloß nicht Raphniewas erfahren, eine Welt wird für ihn zusammenbrechen


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Lass das blo nicht Raphniewas erfahren, eine Welt wird fr ihn zusammenbrechen



 Sehr geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (13. Januar 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=340052

was sagt ihr dazu? bekomme den fr 160, is das okay?


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Kommt auf´s Alter an.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2011)

Hört sich ok an. Denk an die Buchsen. Ne 500er Feder hab ich noch, falls du ne stärkere brauchst.


----------



## DerGraue (13. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7913851 schrieb:
			
		

> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=340052
> 
> was sagt ihr dazu? bekomme den fr 160, is das okay?


 Ist aber der 2008


----------



## DerGraue (13. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Grauer: Die Mehrheit will morgen zur AS. Dann lass uns Samstag zu Kalwes. 14.00 Uhr knnte ich morgen schaffen.


Ja ist auch O.k wird bestimmt ein geiles gerutsche


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Januar 2011)

??? Was meinst du jetzt?!Numetal??!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (13. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ist aber der 2008



Also was sagst dazu?

130`? oder besser nen neueren suchen


----------



## DerGraue (13. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7913922 schrieb:
			
		

> Also was sagst dazu?
> 
> 130`? oder besser nen neueren suchen


 Der Preis ist gut war er schon mal beim Service?


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja ist auch O.k wird bestimmt ein geiles gerutsche



Yepp.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> ??? Was meinst du jetzt?!Numetal??!!



Bin nur ungeduldig, bezüglich Neuigkeiten wegen dem per PN besprochenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Januar 2011)

Achso!!! Ja ist in arbeit war gestern da und hab schonmal wegen Gabeln angefragt( lauft also)!!!


----------



## hugecarl (13. Januar 2011)

Ich werde wohl Sonntag am Kalwes zu finden sein.


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> verdammt, muss ich doch das Fahrradfahren lernen.



lass es wird eh nix hopfen und malz sind da verloren!


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sehr geil....



und für dich das universum??!!??


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte du musst lernen und kannst nicht biken, aber das Forum vollspamen. Der chaz ist wenigstens am Berg, treibt die Leute an und spuckt nicht nur große töne.

@Chaz: Gewöhn dich nicht dran... ich bin nicht immer so nett


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und für dich das universum??!!??



Mach dir mal keine Gedanken um mich. Ich komme schon klar.


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> @Chaz: Gewöhn dich nicht dran... ich bin nicht immer so nett


Du kannst nett sein?   


NuMetal schrieb:


> Der chaz ist wenigstens am Berg, treibt die Leute an und spuckt nicht nur große töne.


Doch, kannst du....


----------



## hugecarl (13. Januar 2011)

Hat wer am Sonntag noch Lust auf Kalwes ? Wurd von nem Hattinger eingeladen ...


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich dachte du musst lernen und kannst nicht biken, aber das Forum vollspamen. Der chaz ist wenigstens am Berg, treibt die Leute an und spuckt nicht nur große töne.
> 
> @Chaz: Gewöhn dich nicht dran... ich bin nicht immer so nett



ja zum lernen sitzt man ja heute vorm dem rechner 
und ich habe momentan nen durchhänger und deswegen spam ich hier ein wenig rum 
du bist der erste der seine raucherlunge vom boden kratzen kann wenn ich wieder da bin! 
da wird chaz als antreiber wieder abgelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Gedanken um mich. Ich komme schon klar.



na! da bin ich mir nicht so sicher


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2011)

Er ist verheiratet, hat mit seinem Leben schon abgeschlossen und sich dem schicksal gefügt


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

verheiratet = anfang vom ende?


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> na! da bin ich mir nicht so sicher



Ich mir aber, Junge!!!


NuMetal schrieb:


> Er ist *alt*, verheiratet, hat mit seinem Leben schon abgeschlossen und sich dem schicksal gefügt



So passt´s besser...


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hat wer am Sonntag noch Lust auf Kalwes ? Wurd von nem Hattinger eingeladen ...



Da sammer Samstag scho.....


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> verheiratet = anfang vom ende?


Überweise du erst einmal von einem eigenen Konto.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

halt stop
warst du nicht der jenige der meinte man muss die frau schaffen lassen?????
und selber biken gehen?!?!


----------



## hugecarl (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> da wird chaz als antreiber wieder abgelöst



Der kommt auch so nie im Leben an dich ran


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

der überweisungs betreff war aber eindeutig zu verstehen oder?


----------



## hugecarl (13. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da sammer Samstag scho.....



Hmm ... Dann fahr ich Samstag ne Tour


----------



## hugecarl (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> der betreff war aber eindeutig zu verstehen oder?



Hilfe bist du schnell. Hab schon verstanden dass du nach anderthalb Monaten Entzug total ausrastest.


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Der kommt auch so nie im Leben an dich ran


Das ist auch nicht erstrebenswert.


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hilfe bist du schnell.



?hm?
ich bin in so unglaublich vielen sachen +-schnell
sag mir bitte welche kategorie du meinst 
fährste die tour am sam dan zum kalwes?


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> halt stop
> warst du nicht der jenige der meinte man muss die frau und *seine Mitarbeiter *schaffen lassen?????
> und selber biken gehen?!?!



So ist´s besser....


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ich bin in so unglaublich vielen sachen +-schnell
> sag mir bitte welche kategorie du meinst


----------



## hugecarl (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ?hm?
> ich bin in so unglaublich vielen sachen +-schnell
> sag mir bitte welche kategorie du meinst
> fährste die tour am sam dan zum kalwes?



Ich meinte schnell im Posten. Ich hatte zwei Sachen direkt nacheinander gepostet und du bist mir da zwischengefunkt. Das sollte kein Spruch unter die Gürtellinie werden falls du das meintest 
Öhm, ich hab keine Ahnung wo der Kalwes liegt. Muss ich mal gucken ob ich rausfind wie ich da hinfahre ansonsten nur ne normale Tour zum Berch über Syburg und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute will MI keiner irgendwo fahren!?!?


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

hallo ich bin noch in der lehre ja! 
wenn ich das jetzt schon alles hätte, hättest du ja gar keine daseins berechtigung mehr! ein bissel wat muss ich noch von dir lernen!
ohhh du weißer und erfahrener meister joda!   
ich werde draufhin arbeiten fußvolk unter mir zusammeln


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ohhh du *weißer* und erfahrener meister joda!


Der Typ war grün, du Flachzange.


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht erstrebenswert.



stimmt würde dein altes herz ja gar nicht aushalten


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Typ war grün, du Flachzange.



die haare sind aber weiß!


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> stimmt würde dein altes herz ja gar nicht aushalten



Habe keins....


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hey Leute will MI keiner irgendwo fahren!?!?


Wenn ich das WE überlebe....


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe keins....



dann halt dein stein oder was auch immer das flüssige zeug in dir durch den körper wallt!


----------



## Raphnex (13. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich meinte schnell im Posten.



ja das is eine meiner meister fertigkeiten im schnell sein 
wobei ich hier drin auch ganz schnell bin wenn der feb rum is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> dann halt dein stein oder was auch immer das flüssige zeug in dir durch den körper wallt!


----------



## hugecarl (13. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


>



Den hier find ich besser:


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Januar 2011)

Bin auf dieses Schätzchen gestoßen... ihm fehlt leider die obere Brücke, ist aber ansonsten neu.
Hat noch jemand eine Boxxer Brücke über?


----------



## toje (14. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Bin auf dieses Schätzchen gestoßen... ihm fehlt leider die obere Brücke, ist aber ansonsten neu.
> Hat noch jemand eine Boxxer Brücke über?


 

nö, aber die gibt es von hope direkt mit vorbau.aber meinst du du tust dir einen gefallen mit ner 2010 boxxer!?sind das nicht alles sorgenkinder...!?
also klaus seine hat gut gestreikt in frankreich!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr nicht alle 2010er?


----------



## Raphnex (14. Januar 2011)

ne ich glaub achim is der einzigste der ne 2010 fährt oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

Und die ist auch undicht....


----------



## Kurtchen (14. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Bin auf dieses Schätzchen gestoßen... ihm fehlt leider die obere Brücke, ist aber ansonsten neu.
> Hat noch jemand eine Boxxer Brücke über?



Also ich würde wirklich was anderes nehmen! Es scheint wohl große Fertigungstoleranzen zu geben. Wenn die funktionieren, dann geht es ja ganz gut mit der Gabel. 

Es ist dann aber meistens nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sie wieder undicht wird. Ich frage mich allerdings warum die Gabel trotzdem soviel gefahren / verbaut wird


----------



## Kurtchen (14. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ne ich glaub achim is der einzigste der ne 2010 fährt oder?!



Nöö, ich fahre auch eine, bzw. sie steht in der Garage und wartet gefahren zu werden


----------



## hugecarl (14. Januar 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings warum die Gabel trotzdem soviel gefahren / verbaut wird



Naja 888 baut für viele Rahmen zu hoch. Und Fox, BOS oder ne Dorado ist auch oft zu teuer. Also ne Boxxer.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Januar 2011)

Gleich an der AS? Oben parken?


----------



## Raphnex (14. Januar 2011)

hm oder ne boxxer aus älterem jahrgang da ging es doch oder?


----------



## hugecarl (14. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gleich an der AS? Oben parken?



Wenn du meinst ob ich gleich an der AS bin ... Nein. Ich darf gleich für die 8te und 9te Stunde wieder in die Schule.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Januar 2011)

Aber die haben die total unsexy 32mm Standrohre... meine 66 sieht schon total verloren aus am Rahmen.


----------



## Raphnex (14. Januar 2011)

ich finde diese 32mm rohre eigentlich sehr schön sieht so filigran aus 
unddie 66 war vor 4 jahren noch ne dicke gabel


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Januar 2011)

Es sind 35mm Rohre und der Tadea Fahrt doch auch ne 2010er Boxxer. Bei den neuen MZ sind die Rohre 38mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (14. Januar 2011)

ich fahr auch die neue Boxxer, Kollege auch, alles kein Problem, funzt top!
k.a. was manche so mit der Gabel anstellen... ;-)

... da hatte ich mit meiner alten 888 deutlich mehr Probleme, die war sowas von inkontinent das war schon nicht mehr schön.


----------



## MK-Racing (14. Januar 2011)

tach zusammen.bin am 29.01.2011 in dortmund(meine freundin will ne bekannte besuchen).hab aber gar kein bock auf kaffeeklatsch,würd lieber mein dh-bike nen paar nette strecken rocken lassen.wer kann mir da weiterhelfen,bezüglich strecken? am besten per pn.danke im vorraus


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Naja 888 baut für viele Rahmen zu hoch. Und Fox, BOS oder ne Dorado ist auch oft zu teuer. Also ne Boxxer.


Viel Quatsch in einem Satz.   


Raphnex schrieb:


> hm oder ne boxxer aus älterem jahrgang da ging es doch oder?



Jede (befüllte) Boxxer suppt früher oder später aus der linken Seite.

P.S. Es war sooo geil heute an der AS. War ein schöner Nachmittag.


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> k.a. was manche so mit der Gabel anstellen... ;-)



Öl ins casting?


----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2011)

Jo war richtig geil heute vor allem die Bachabfahrt war sehr cool


----------



## hugecarl (14. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Viel Quatsch in einem Satz.



Das mit der 888 stammte von dir ... Und das ne 40 oder ne BOS über dem Preislimit von vielen Menschen leben ist klar oder ? Also neu...


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das mit der 888 stammte von dir ...


Zuhören kann halt nicht jeder.... Die 888 baut MIR zu hoch. Ich mag´s denn an der Front ein bisschen flacher. Ist also MEIN persönlicher Geschmack. Also nicht alles nachplappern....


----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Naja 888 baut für viele Rahmen zu hoch. Und Fox, BOS oder ne Dorado ist auch oft zu teuer. Also ne Boxxer.


 Was faselst du da eigentlich du hast ja mal so gar keine Ahnung


----------



## hugecarl (14. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zuhören kann halt nicht jeder.... Die 888 baut MIR zu hoch. Ich mag´s denn an der Front ein bisschen Flacher. Ist also MEIN persönlicher Geschmack. Also nicht alles nachplappern....



Ja ne is klar  Aber war das jetzt "viel Quatsch" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (14. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Was faselst du da eigentlich du hast ja mal so gar keine Ahnung



Asche auf mein Haupt  Ich bitte untertänigst um Vergebung


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Aber war das jetzt "viel Quatsch" ?


Yepp. Lieber ´nen gebrauchten Fuchs als ´ne neue Boxxer. ´ne neue Boxxer würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen. Und für ´ne Boxxer WC bekommst du auch ´ne Gabel.


----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Yepp. Lieber ´nen gebrauchten Fuchs als ´ne neue Boxxer. ´ne neue Boxxer würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen. Und für ´ne Boxxer WC bekommst du auch ´ne Gabel.


 Noch besser ne gebrauchte MZ


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Januar 2011)

Hey wer von euch hat denn ne DC Gabel für den Bunten?? Suche eine die ich mal einbauen kann wenn ich Lust habe oder auch wieder ausbauen je nach dem?!?!


----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich fahr auch die neue Boxxer, Kollege auch, alles kein Problem, funzt top!
> k.a. was manche so mit der Gabel anstellen... ;-) Na ja wer einmal im Monat fährt bei dem mag die Boxxer ja ein halbes Jahr halten


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Noch besser ne gebrauchte MZ



Die bauen aber sooooo hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hey wer von euch hat denn ne DC Gabel für den Bunten?? Suche eine die ich mal einbauen kann wenn ich Lust habe oder auch wieder ausbauen je nach dem?!?!


Hab ne 888


----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die bauen aber sooooo hoch.


Du bist ja auch extrem flach und die neue baut nicht so hoch


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch extrem flach und die neue baut nicht so hoch



Aber Italiener!?


----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2011)

Die sind wenigstens nicht so prüde wie die Amis


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Januar 2011)

@Grauer deine alte 888rc?? Was willste dafür haben?! 


@all habe noch ne MZ 66 SL ATA von 07 im Angebot werd sie gebrauchen kann einfach melden!!


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Die sind wenigstens nicht so prüde wie die Amis



Die Amis haben aber die dickeren Rohre. Bäh.....      Bin mal kurz was essen.


----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Amis haben aber die dickeren Rohre. Bäh.....      Bin mal kurz was essen.


 In PDS wird sich zeigen was die 40 drauf hat


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> In PDS wird sich zeigen was die 40 drauf hat



Die 40 auf oder am Rad?


----------



## Daniel12 (14. Januar 2011)

seit wann fährst Du ne Boxxer? 

oder wolltest Du damit andeuten dass Du etwa weisst, wie oft ich fahre?





DerGraue schrieb:


> Daniel12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich fahr auch die neue Boxxer, Kollege auch, alles kein Problem, funzt top!
> > k.a. was manche so mit der Gabel anstellen... ;-) Na ja wer einmal im Monat fährt bei dem mag die Boxxer ja ein halbes Jahr halten


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2011)

Beides!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2011)

Wollt Ihr morgen zum Kalwes?

 ich glaub ich hab morgen nicht so viel Zeit Ofen wär da etwas praktischer, wann wollltet Ihr denn starten ??


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> In PDS wird sich zeigen was die 40 drauf hat


 

oder runterschmeisst....


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Januar 2011)

Oh man ich will hier weg scheiss Nachtdienst und heute schon wieder so ein Knaller gekommen mit Sauerstoff etc. hab ich nen Bock!! Hoffe die Nacht wird ruhig?!?!?! Druckt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Oh man ich will hier weg scheiss Nachtdienst und heute schon wieder so ein Knaller gekommen mit Sauerstoff etc. hab ich nen Bock!! Hoffe die Nacht wird ruhig?!?!?! Druckt mir die Daumen!


 

Watt is mit morgen???

Keine Zeit?


----------



## Raphnex (14. Januar 2011)

die fox 40 isdoch nur dafür zugebrauchen!   
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/334646/cat/18


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. Januar 2011)

Ne das Lohnt nicht für mich nach do zu fahren!! Schlafe bis 14-15 Uhr nach dem Nachtdienst. Lust hab ich immer!!!!


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr morgen zum Kalwes?
> 
> ich glaub ich hab morgen nicht so viel Zeit Ofen wär da etwas praktischer, wann wollltet Ihr denn starten ??



High noon.


Raphnex schrieb:


> die fox 40 isdoch nur dafür zugebrauchen!
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/334646/cat/18



Dazu...und um dir in den Hintern zu schieben.


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

Moin: Ich pack das heute nicht zum Kalwes mein Zeitfenster ist zu klein


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> High noon.
> 
> 
> Dazu...und um dir in den Hintern zu schieben.



alter perversling!
aber ansich finde ich das ne witzige idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> aber ansich finde ich das ne witzige idee


Wohl wahr...


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

nur etwas umständlich wenn man die rolle wechseln möchte 
hat nicht jemand noch ne alte schrottige dc für den spaß?


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Muss doch nicht unbedingt ´ne DC sein. oder?


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

ne sc könnts bestimmt auch sein wenn se hochgenug ist!
aber ne halterung müsste man ja eh noch bauen von daher könnte man da die restliche höhe holen!
hast du ne alte schrottige sc?


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Ist alles in Gebrauch.


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

ich frag nach pds noch mal rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (15. Januar 2011)

Moin Jungs, war gestern nochmal beim Reuber. Die Boxxer die er stehen hat, wäre was für dich, Raphi. Ich hab nen anderes Schätzchen entdeckt. Hat wer Erfahrung mit ner 2008er 888 ATA WC? Laut Foren soll sie sehr gut gehen, wenn man sie eingestellt hat.


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Januar 2011)

lass bloss die Finger von dem MZ-Luftmist, dat wird nix!

wenn es schon ne 888 sein soll (warum will man sowas??) dann eine mit Stahlfeder, ist zwar bleischwer aber funktioniert halbwegs.



NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, war gestern nochmal beim Reuber. Die Boxxer die er stehen hat, wäre was für dich, Raphi. Ich hab nen anderes Schätzchen entdeckt. Hat wer Erfahrung mit ner 2008er 888 ATA WC? Laut Foren soll sie sehr gut gehen, wenn man sie eingestellt hat.


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Januar 2011)

@chaz: du hast ne schrottige SC im Gebrauch? ;-)


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> @chaz: du hast ne schrottige SC im Gebrauch? ;-)



Yepp. Für Touren reicht´s aber.

War übrigens super heute am Kalwes. Schmockig, aber griffig. Waren einige stunts dabei. Ist aber alles gut abgelaufen.


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Januar 2011)

wie sieht es denn morgen aus, wer ist denn high noon wo?


----------



## FunkyRay (15. Januar 2011)

Ich schau mal, AS oder eher Ofen, wenns mir besser geht. An was hast du gedacht?


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Januar 2011)

mir egal, AS wär auch mal wieder fein, wenn man denn hochkommt.

ansonsten gerne Ofen, sollte ja deutlich besser gehen als letzten Sonnatg


----------



## FunkyRay (15. Januar 2011)

AS hab ich nur von oben gesehen, da muss der Chaz sagen wie es sich die Strecke hoch geschoben hat


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ansonsten gerne Ofen, sollte ja deutlich besser gehen als letzten Sonnatg


Noch besser?


----------



## FunkyRay (15. Januar 2011)

Recht hast du! Dann gehts zum ofen, high noon. Falls es mir schlechter geht, meld ich mich bis 11uhr ab.

Ihr macht mich echt fertig mit den Gabeln...
Ne Boxxer sifft, ist die Frage ob die RC aus 2011 besser gehen
Ne 888 ist mit Luft ******* und mit Feder sackschwer, hab über die 2008er besseres gelesen und Reuber will halt 300Eur für die 888 ATA WC
Ne Fox 40 ist schweineteuer. Die ausm Bikemarkt für 400Eur ist ne 2005er und sieht richtig ausgelutscht aus, dann eher die Fox 40 RC2 für 650Eur aus 2008 und neuen Standrohren und neuer Kartusche und dann hoffentlich ne Gabel fürs "Leben" haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

@numetal ich glaub du solltest dir nen zettel machen mit vor und nachteilen!
oder du verdienst doch asche wie heu kauf se alle 3 such dir die beste raus und gib die anderen beiden billig an uns ab


----------



## FunkyRay (15. Januar 2011)

Kurzzeitig dachte ich daran sie dir dann zu schenken, aber du denkst dann noch du hättest nen Freund gefunden und ich würde dich irgendwie mögen.

Ne mal ehrlich, welche Gabel hat denn heutzutage keine Probleme? Bleibt nur Fox oder?


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

ach die hat bestimmt auch irgendwo probleme!
die ist bestimmt voll schnell aufgeschnitten wie ne cola dose wenn die mal stein kontakt bekommt!
die standrohre sind ja sehr dünnwandig!
das problem hat die 888 so bestimmt nicht!


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> dann eher die Fox 40 RC2 für 650Eur aus 2008 und neuen Standrohren und neuer Kartusche und dann hoffentlich ne Gabel fürs "Leben" haben?





Raphnex schrieb:


> die ist bestimmt voll schnell aufgeschnitten wie ne cola dose wenn die mal stein kontakt bekommt!
> die standrohre sind ja sehr dünnwandig!


Babbel net.


----------



## tadea nuts (15. Januar 2011)

@ nu metal 888 ATA lohnt nur, wenn Du wirklich mal absenken willst. Marzocchi hat ATA aus gutem Grund rausgenommen. Die beim Reuber hab ich gesehen, sieht ziemlich gut gebraucht aus. Gegen die Boxxer 2010 ist nichts einzuwenden - wenn da was dran ist, wird das schnell über Garantie erledigt.


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

Ach das sind alles Schwuttengabeln die RS Sifft die Fox braucht viel pflege und wartung das einzig wahre ist und bleibt MZ oder BOS


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Der Fuchs braucht nicht viel Pflege. Die Wartung ist auch nicht teurer als bei ´ner Boxxer, Dafür wechselt mal bei ´ner RS ständig die Dichtungen.


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Fuchs braucht nicht viel Pflege. Die Wartung ist auch nicht teurer als bei ´ner Boxxer, Dafür wechselt mal bei ´ner RS ständig die Dichtungen.


 Obwohl sie so gut wie kein Öl hat


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Und wenn, dann nicht lange.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

Stell dir doch mal eine Motorradgabel ohne Öl vor die würde glühen wie ne Supernova


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Stell dir doch mal eine Motorradgabel ohne Öl vor die würde glühen wie ne Supernova


Zu geil....       Mit Kolben- bzw. Standrohrfresser.


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zu geil....       Mit Kolben- bzw. Standrohrfresser.


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Stell dir doch mal eine Motorradgabel ohne Öl vor die würde glühen wie ne Supernova



könnt man sich die scheinwerfer sparen


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

Ach ja wenn ne Boxxer so viel Öl hätte wie eine MZ wäre sie genau so schwer oder sogar noch schwerer


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach ja wenn ne Boxxer so viel Öl hätte wie eine MZ wäre sie...



... schon nach dem ersten Bordstein undicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ... schon nach dem ersten Bordstein undicht.



du ziehst ganz schön über rs her dafür das du die auch mal gefahren bist und eigentlich gut fandest?!


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

Sie würde einmal cholerisch Zucken und dann Abkacken


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du ziehst ganz schön über rs her dafür das du die auch mal gefahren bist und eigentlich gut fandest?!



Stimmt. Ansprechverhalten usw. sind auch absolut top. Haste aber Öl in dem Dingen ist es aber schneller draußen, als DHL neue Dichtungen liefern kann. Und für ´ne 2009er gibt es kein englischen Fräßteil.


----------



## tadea nuts (15. Januar 2011)

die Boxxer funktioniert schon gut. Momentan würde ich mich aber für eine aktuelle MZ entscheiden. Je nach Kohle für die RC3 oder RCV.


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

Ja die 2011 RC3 EVO die ist ja mal richtig geil und gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ansprechverhalten usw. sind auch absolut top. Haste aber Öl in dem Dingen ist es aber schneller draußen, als DHL neue Dichtungen liefern kann. Und für ´ne 2009er gibt es kein englischen Fräßteil.



ei dann muss man halt ne luft boxxer nehem so einfach is dat 

du und dein englischer möchtegern maschinenbau!


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

hat toje auch so die probleme mit der boxxer?! der war mit dem teil doch auch schon in pds


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hat toje auch so die probleme mit der boxxer?! der war mit dem teil doch auch schon in pds


Frag ihn mal wegen der Motion Control oder wie das heist


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Frag ihn mal wegen der Motion Control oder wie das heist



stimmt da war ja der sprizter 
aber sonst hat die pds doch gut überstanden?


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. Januar 2011)

Warum reicht die Totem für PDS nicht?? Auf die 2cm weniger Federweg kann es doch nicht ankommen, oder geht es um die steifigkeit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2011)

und so ein bissel um die opti 
ne ich weiß noch nicht so recht ob ich es mache(n) soll!
wenn ich bis zum sommer nen gutes angebot für ne dc bekomme würde ich mir evtl eine holen ansonsten muss die totem halten 
und das würde se bestimmt auch


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. Januar 2011)

Ja will ich doch meinen das die halt!! Ansonsten nehm ich gerne deine Totemhat die 1.5 Schaft oder 11/8 Zoll


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du und dein englischer möchtegern maschinenbau!


Ist schon geil, ne?! Darfst das Teil auch mal angucken.....

@ Raphgarnixundniewas:
Kira´s Boxxer - undicht
Toje´s Boxxer - undicht
Muddy´s Boxxer - undicht
meine Boxxer - undicht
Kurt´s Boxxer - meines Wissens Probleme in PdS
Merkste was?


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. Januar 2011)

Aber nicht anfassen!!! Der der spotet darf nur neidisch anschauen!!


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Januar 2011)

waren die Boxxer eigentlich alle Race, oder war auch eine Team/WC dabei?


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Januar 2011)

Race,Team,WC alles dabei


----------



## Lazy (16. Januar 2011)

der winter hat mich schon jetzt zernichtet.. Pussymäßig musste ichheute und das letzte mal nach nur wenigen stunden das feld räumen..

Esst weniger marzipan und trinkt weniger friteusenfett um weihnachten..


----------



## Lazy (16. Januar 2011)

ajo el bunto
Schon bkackt,dasse dich in fr nich an den staat bringst.immerhin rockt ein halbwegs bunter da rum


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Januar 2011)

Ja aber das schaffe ich nicht!! Werd diese Saison ruhig angehen lassen damit ich sie ganz überstehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Januar 2011)

Haste deine 66 noch?


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> waren die Boxxer eigentlich alle Race, oder war auch eine Team/WC dabei?



Race und Team.


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

@lazy was hast du den wieder gemacht
die nacht zum tage?
4:05 is auch ne gute posting zeit sonst sind wir das ja ehr vom chazman gewöhnt


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> 4:05 is auch ne gute posting zeit sonst sind wir das ja ehr vom chazman gewöhnt



Nicht vor 5.00 Uhr. Da kommt erst mein Pfleger und weckt mich.


----------



## tadea nuts (16. Januar 2011)

Heute jemand am Ofen?


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht vor 5.00 Uhr. Da kommt erst mein Pfleger und weckt mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (16. Januar 2011)

hab mir mit bochumer bier kopfschmerzen verpassen lassen

66 is noch da


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> hab mir mit bochumer bier kopfschmerzen verpassen lassen



Doch nicht etwa mit der ekelhaften Fiege-Plörre?   :kotz:


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Januar 2011)

ab 11:30 da


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> hab mir mit bochumer bier kopfschmerzen verpassen lassen



und dann bist du jetzt schon wieder wach respekt!


----------



## Lazy (16. Januar 2011)

bin halt n tier  hab faßbier getrunken ich fürchte es war fiege.es fühlt sich zumindest so an...


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Januar 2011)

Moin... Ich bin nichtmal wach und ihr tanzt schon wieder auf den Tischen!

Ich packe jetzt und bin dann Richtung Ofen unterwegs.


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

is fiege ein süßes siff bier? dann gibs schädel


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> is fiege ein süßes piss bier? dann gibs schädel


So stimmt es!


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

na dann möchte ich kein fiege trinken dann ist das bestimmt so iiii wie schwelmer!


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> so iiii wie schwelmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (16. Januar 2011)

Schwelmer alta, Bier aus schwelm. Mir hat's früher getaugt, ausser das Bernstein Zeug! Am Berg war super, schön warm, fast sommerlich und trocken


----------



## tadea nuts (16. Januar 2011)

Nur Dortmunder Bier!!! Hat mächtig Spass am Ofen gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (16. Januar 2011)

rothaus tannenzäpfle.
das besste bier der welt


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Januar 2011)

schleimst dich jetzt beim  südländer ein?
auch wenn es so ist, man spricht es nicht laut aus und man hält erst recht nicht schriftlich fest!


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> schleimst dich jetzt beim  südländer ein?
> auch wenn es so ist, man spricht es nicht laut aus und man hält erst recht nicht schriftlich fest!



Habt Mitleid mit Nicht-Dortmundern, denn sie kennen kein gutes Bier.


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

http://www.schwelmer.com/


----------



## Deleted 154398 (16. Januar 2011)

einschleimen? nein bestimmt nicht!
ich schreibe nur von meinem heimatbier!

und wer das noch nicht getrunken hat hat echt was verpasst.

für mich geschmacklich das besste bier das ich kenn!


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

nino2063 schrieb:


> rothaus tannenzäpfle.
> das besste bier der welt



jupp das ist auch ein sehr leckres bier


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habt Mitleid mit Nicht-Dortmundern, denn sie kennen kein gutes Bier.



solange du nicht hansa oder kronen meinst!
bierstadt dortmund wahr einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schwelmer alta, Bier aus schwelm. Mir hat's früher getaugt, ausser das Bernstein Zeug! Am Berg war super, schön warm, fast sommerlich und trocken



so siehst du auch aus das es für dich taugt!
oettinger trinkste heute nicht wahr???? 
alter hbf penner


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ...
> bierstadt dortmund wahr einmal



Bildung war auch einmal, nicht wahr?


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Bildung war auch einmal, nicht wahr?



Er ist doch BWL´er und nicht Germanist.


----------



## hugecarl (16. Januar 2011)

Der Boden iist echt gar nicht so matschig wie ich dachte. Bin vom Kalwes wieder da. Aber das sind mit einigen Sprüngen da Dimensionen ... und da gibts echt welche, die da bei dem Boden auch die großen Teile da mitnehmen. Aber auf jeden geil da, müsste man mal öfter hin


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

@ numetal "es nicht laut aus und man hält  erst recht nicht schriftlich fest!"

auch nen schöner satzbau mein freund!


----------



## Raphnex (16. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Er ist doch BWL´er und nicht Germanist.



und du bist nix von beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und du bist nix von beiden



Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Januar 2011)

und wo war der Rest der faulen Truppe heute? Sofa?


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Der Bunte hat gleich Feierabend!!! Juhu dann hab ich 4 Nachte rum!!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Noch 1 Stunde dann kann ich gehen!!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Noch ne halbe Stunde!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaa ich bin zu Hause!!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Januar 2011)

Moin


----------



## Kurtchen (17. Januar 2011)

dritter....


----------



## Raphnex (17. Januar 2011)

ha noch vor chaz nur das zählt 
sch.... er wahr schon in der ig unterwegs


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (17. Januar 2011)

guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ha noch vor chaz nur das zählt
> sch.... er wahr schon in der ig unterwegs


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Januar 2011)

Als würde es ein Student vor einem Arbeitnehmer aus dem Bett schaffen. Ihr liegt doch bis 12Uhr um Bett und um 16Uhr geht ihr aus der Uni, weil es so stressig war. Spitzenwert war bei nem Kumpel unglaubliche 20 Semesterstunden/Woche, wie schafft ihr es da, dass euch nicht langweilig wird? Dafür habt ihr meinen Respekt! 

Damit es nicht OT wird: morgen 14Uhr AS? Hab nen 16std Tag vor mir, bevor du meckerst, raphnex


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Damit es nicht OT wird: morgen 14Uhr AS?



Bin wohl eher Mittwoch auf der Piste. 14.00-14.30 Uhr Kalwes?


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Tag Jungs der Bunte ist jetzt wach, sagtmal warum soll das Wetter jetzt wieder schei55e werden wo der Bunte 3 Tage frei hat?!?! Ich bin verflucht oder soll es in Do die nächsten Tage nicht regnen?!
Chaz was sagt der Wetterbericht für den Ofen die nächsten Tage?


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2011)

Weddaaaa.


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Ich hab's gewusst!! Immer wenn ich mal frei hab!


----------



## hugecarl (17. Januar 2011)

Das wars dann wohl vorerst mit dem Frühling ...


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Frühling?? Wir haben noch Winter!!!


----------



## hugecarl (17. Januar 2011)

Die Temperaturen waren aber mehr so Frühling ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Ja das stimmt!! Wie sieht es mit dir aus Mi irgendwo fahren??


----------



## hugecarl (17. Januar 2011)

Ich bin erst gegen halb 3 zuhause. Ich könnte erst gegen 4 am Trashtrack sein, was leider kaum lohnt. Wird dann ja nach ner Stunde wieder dunkel, und ich hab keine Lampe. Aber vielleicht fällt ja die 7te bei mir aus, und ich bin schon um 1 zuhause ? Dann wär ich gegen 2 uhr am Trashtrack.


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt!! Wie sieht es mit dir aus Mi irgendwo fahren??



14.30 Uhr am Kalwes?!


----------



## Raphnex (17. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ihr liegt doch bis 12Uhr um Bett und um 16Uhr geht ihr aus der Uni, weil es so stressig war.



du hattest ja ein lauen studiengang! 
so nen stundenplan der mir das erlaubt hätte ich auch gern mal *schwärm*


----------



## tadea nuts (17. Januar 2011)

20 Semesterwochenstunden sind schon nicht wenig, wenn man Vor- und Nachbereitung mit einrechnet, kommen da min. 40 Stunden zusammen. Dazu meistens einen Nebenjob. Also nicht immer auf den armen Studis rumhacken!

@all Billy, Robbe und ich sind Mi ab ca 12.30 Uhr am Berch.


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2011)

Genau so ist es Tadea!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Januar 2011)

Hey war heute aufm nightride am Ofen,

der Hammer ,die rechte Line geht ab wie Zäpfchen, fast trocken , alle Doubles sind sogar im Dunkeln zu springen , man hätte sogar genug Speed den Krater zu rocken (rein theoretisch bin ja nicht ganz blöde)

Man kann wirklich mit Mach 3 durch die Anlieger schiessen , möge Petrus den Wasserhahn noch ne Weile zu drehen, wer kann sollte diese Woche fahren !!!!!!


----------



## Lazy (18. Januar 2011)

geil gallileo folge mit m klausmann,er bekommt n gewehr aufs bike.will auch!


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Linie frei ballern?


----------



## Daniel12 (18. Januar 2011)

Kontrahenten weg ballern...


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. Januar 2011)

Guten morgen Jungs wie soll es anders sein der Bunte hat frei und es regnet!! 
@Muddi hast wohl nicht oft genug zu Petrus gebetet jetzt wird das nichts mit Mach3 !!! 
Naja egal ich muss mal wieder auf den Bock also morgen 12:30 Ofen mit Tadea und Robbe


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Januar 2011)

Gut, bin Mittwoch dabei. Bin heut vielleicht auch da, sektionstraining 

@Billy: Suche ist fÃ¼r mich beendet, brauchst fÃ¼r mich nimmer fragen, ich hab das was gefunden und es hat îgemacht


----------



## Lazy (18. Januar 2011)

haben dh biathlon gemacht und den ridern paintball wummen gegeben


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Januar 2011)

Gibts die folge irgendwo im Netz? Hört sich funny an


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. Januar 2011)

Sehr gut Ray dann sind wir ja schon 4!! Haste dir die Boxxer aus dem Bikemarkt genschnappt mit Vorbau und Lenker?!


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Januar 2011)

Ne, aber man darf gespannt sein.
Jetzt kommt die schlimmste Zeit: Das Warten und die Vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (18. Januar 2011)

Sag schon was ist es geworden?' Marzocchi, Rock Shox oder sogar Fox????


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Januar 2011)

Kaum hast frei, spamst du hier im Forum rum und hälst mich von der Arbeit ab... auf der Couch sitzten, Homeoffice machen und überlegen was ich heut mittag koche


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. Januar 2011)

Na sag schon!!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du hattest ja ein lauen studiengang!
> so nen stundenplan der mir das erlaubt hätte ich auch gern mal *schwärm*



...aber hallo....
also ich hab 32 Stunden die woche wo ich inner uni sein muss...10h arbeiten noch dabei und jeden freitag quasi ne prüfung momentan.
Also mit 50h die woche komm ich nicht hin...
und das obwohl ich doch nicht MatLap-Praktikum machen und bei einem Fach schon raus bin (GET)

Achja und Wochenende gibts Freundin, also ist man nicht daheim und hat auch keine zeit.

lim(Freizeit) geht gegen -5
.......
freu mich schon auf semesterferien, auch wenn ich dann (noch mehr) lernen muss für klausuren.
......

Arbeiten war schon einfacher und besser.......kommst nach hause und bist fertig.....und denkst nicht wenn du im 3h morgens im Bett liegst, ******* muss eigentlich noch Halbleiterbauelemente oder NachrichtenTechnik lernen

hauptsache man bekommt für den scheiß aufwand auch irgendwann viel geld zurück

Freundin von mir hat mich mal beneidet weil ich keine pflichtveranstaltungen habe in der Woche.....sie kommt nur Dienstags und mittwochs zur uni......aber wenn ich nicht komme zu manchen vorlesung oder übungen bin ich raus fürs semester
Wenn man so nen sinnlosen bullshit studiert hat man so nen studentenleben wie in den amerikanischen filmen, aber wenn man später geld verdienen will geht das so nicht

sorry aber kotz mich gerade nen bischen an......will endlich ma wieder radfahren


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. Januar 2011)

Ja dann komm doch morgen!!!


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, dann bin ich morgen am Kalwes. Und wenn der Schwerter schwächelt, dann teste ich mal wieder was Neues. Muss dringend auf den Bock.


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Januar 2011)

Der Onkel Doc rät, mindestens 3mal Wöchentlich auf den Bock!


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Schaffe ich locker. Morgen, Freitag, Samstag (Tour) und Sonntag!


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Januar 2011)

Gut... ich mach dir dann Freitag 4 Stempel in dein Heftchen... für 90 Stempel am Jahresende gibt's dann ne neue Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Das wird eng....


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Januar 2011)

Da hatte sich ne 0 zu viel eingeschlichen... vielleicht bekommt man so die Leute motiviert auch bei diesem Wetter raus zu gehen


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7929589 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man so nen sinnlosen bullshit studiert hat man so nen studentenleben wie in den amerikanischen filmen, aber wenn man später geld verdienen will geht das so nicht



Was studierste denn ? Ich kenn jemanden der Sowi (kA ob das anner Uni auch so heißt) und Mathe studiert, und er meint selber es ist sogar weitaus entspannter als zur Schule zu gehen.


----------



## toje (18. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, dann bin ich morgen am Kalwes. Und wenn der Schwerter schwächelt, dann teste ich mal wieder was Neues. Muss dringend auf den Bock.



gucken wir mal mit morgen...mich hat doch tatsächlich ne erkältung erwischt, unglaublich was sich die viren heut`zu tage so alles raus nehmen!!! :kotz:


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Januar 2011)

Wie war das Freitag? Rausschwitzen die Drecksdinger


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Rausschwitzen die Drecksdinger



Das funktioniert echt  Seitdem ich wieder mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fahr, bin ich meine Erkältung los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (18. Januar 2011)

ja ich probiere das morgen früh mal-und fahre mit dem bike aus do. city nach schwerte.wenn das gut geht, sollte ich nachmittags auch ballern können!?


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja ich probiere das morgen früh mal-und fahre mit dem bike aus do. city nach schwerte.wenn das gut geht, sollte ich nachmittags auch ballern können!?



So isser brav.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Was studierste denn ? Ich kenn jemanden der Sowi (kA ob das anner Uni auch so heißt) und Mathe studiert, und er meint selber es ist sogar weitaus entspannter als zur Schule zu gehen.



...sowi heißt faulenzen und damit verdienst soviel wie jede putzfrau....
und wenn so jemand dann mathe studiert das sicherlich nur auf lehramt
lehramt mathe heißt: was die in 6 semestern lernen müssen wir in 2 semestern machen und das noch wesentlich detailierter


ich studiert Elektro- und Informationstechnik


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7930163 schrieb:
			
		

> ...sowi heißt faulenzen und damit verdienst soviel wie jede putzfrau....
> und wenn so jemand dann mathe studiert das sicherlich nur auf lehramt
> lehramt mathe heißt: was die in 6 semestern lernen müssen wir in 2 semestern machen und das noch wesentlich detailierter



Er hat auch mal erwähnt dass er auf Lehramt studiert. Und als Lehrer verdient man doch nicht sicherlich zu schlecht oder ?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Er hat auch mal erwähnt dass er auf Lehramt studiert. Und als Lehrer verdient man doch nicht sicherlich zu schlecht oder ?



naja also 2000 is gut, aber 4000 is besser


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];7930451 schrieb:
			
		

> naja also 2000 is gut, aber 4000 is besser



Du redest von Brutto oder ?


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja ich probiere das morgen früh mal-und fahre mit dem bike aus do. city nach schwerte.wenn das gut geht, sollte ich nachmittags auch ballern können!?



Respekt ... morgens früh von DO bis nach Schwerte ? Da hätte ich ja keine Lust drauf. Ich muss nur nur 4km fahren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2011)

Von Dortmund nach Schwerte fahr ich in 2 Minuten!!!!!


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Von Dortmund nach Schwerte fahr ich in 2 Minuten!!!!!



So lange?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Guten morgen Jungs wie soll es anders sein der Bunte hat frei und es regnet!!
> @Muddi hast wohl nicht oft genug zu Petrus gebetet jetzt wird das nichts mit Mach3 !!!
> Naja egal ich muss mal wieder auf den Bock also morgen 12:30 Ofen mit Tadea und Robbe


 

Jau son Käse,

da frohlockte man gestern noch hold am Hang lang und heute wieder das!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So lange?


 

Hmmmm...könnts auch in einer schaffen...


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Von Dortmund nach Schwerte fahr ich in 2 Minuten!!!!!



Aber freihändig im Fakie Nose Wheelie!


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Du redest von Brutto oder ?



Du könntest mal dem Toje den Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto erklären. Der hat da seine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du könntest mal dem Toje den Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto erklären. Der hat da seine Schwierigkeiten.



Ich bin Schüler. Ich erklär niemandem etwas. Bis auf gewisse Teilbereiche.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du könntest mal dem Toje den Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto erklären. Der hat da seine Schwierigkeiten.


 

Na das ist doch mal eine Herausforderung!


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal eine Herausforderung!


----------



## Raphnex (18. Januar 2011)

also brutto ist das was der chef Dir in Seiner großzügigkeit am ende des monats zahlt.
jedoch muss diese zahlung bis sie bei uns eintrifft verschiedene hürden überwinden.
da wäre zum einen diese schöne maid:







nachdem diese zauberhafte maid auf ihrem handy errechnet hat was sie dir/uns abknöpfen möchte






kommt die selbe zauberhafte maid und presst dich erst mal so richtig aus










da dieses auspressen sehr ansträngend für diese maid ist schwitzt Sie ordentlich!










anschließend trägt die holde maid mit ihren dicken geldsäcken






das hart arbeitete geld hinfort und lässt euch das kümmerliche netto übrig!

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Sehr geil....


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

Da haste dir aber Mühe gegeben, was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (18. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Da haste dir aber Mühe gegeben, was ?



extra für toje damit er das mit dem brutto netto auch versteht


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> extra für toje damit er das mit dem brutto netto auch versteht


Hast du einem Blinden schon einmal ´ne Farbe erklärt?


----------



## Raphnex (18. Januar 2011)

joo stell ich mir schwierig vor


----------



## Kurtchen (18. Januar 2011)

@Raphnex: selten so gelacht Mann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hut ab! Das ist ja mal anschaulich erklärt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2011)

Jau reschpeckt.....

und Toje schafft das schon ,auch ein blindes Huhn trinkt mal nen Korn....


----------



## hugecarl (18. Januar 2011)

Wie schade, dass ich morgen in die Schule muss. Ich würd ja gerne seine Reaktion drauf sehen, wenn er morgens gut gelaunt das liest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...und Toje schafft das schon ,auch ein blindes Huhn trinkt mal nen Korn....



Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König.....


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2011)

moin moin,

was`n hier los!?
ich möchte nicht das ihr so respektlos mit der führerin umgeht!!!

und wer hat hier die brutto/netto schwäche, hä chazilein!?du bist einfach eine geizige alte herzlose sau...sonst könnten wir ja evtl. ins geschäft kommen.mit batterien kann ich jetzt umgehen, dass reicht doch bei dir im betrieb!!!


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich möchte nicht das ihr so respektlos mit der führerin umgeht!!!





toje schrieb:


> du bist einfach eine geizige alte herzlose sau...


Yepp. Wir zusammen arbeiten? Das geht max. ´nen halben Tag gut.


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Januar 2011)

So, gleich am Ofen oder kneift ihr?


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> So, gleich am Ofen oder kneift ihr?



mir reicht die tour für heute...bin noch ein wenig am schwächeln dran.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Januar 2011)

Super,

da komm ich mal relativ früh nach Hause zieh mich um und denk schon heißa aufs Radel, mach das Garagentor auf und es SCHNEIT!!!!

Ich werd wahnsinnig!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (19. Januar 2011)

hier bei mir hat eben auch wieder die weiße pest angefangen!!


----------



## Raphnex (19. Januar 2011)

wat sacht ihr zu der neuen seite?


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Januar 2011)

So, ich bin wieder da, braucht keinen Trupp loschicken. etwa 5 Minuten vor dem fiesen Schauer hatte ich alles im Auto 

Die sollen auch mal das Forum in dem Style aufziehen, nervt sonst


----------



## Deleted 154398 (19. Januar 2011)

was? style und seite?

wo denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (19. Januar 2011)

Versuchs mal damit


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Die sollen auch mal das Forum in dem Style aufziehen, nervt sonst



Denke mal bitte an die älteren Leute unter uns. Die können sich nicht so einfach umgewöhnen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Denke mal bitte an die älteren Leute unter uns. Die können sich nicht so einfach umgewöhnen.


 

Genau !!!

wobei ich mal wieder auf Homer ansprechen möchte......


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2011)

Weil du es bist....


----------



## tadea nuts (19. Januar 2011)

War schön am Ofen. @ nu metal  Dann ist ja gut. Wir haben uns schon um Dich gesorgt.


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Höllentour nach Hause gehabt Zug Verspätung, Bus verpasst lief also alles super!!! 
Aber war Lustig heute nur hat rechts nicht so Bock gemacht! Links was aber geil!!! 

Vergesst nicht dem Schwatten zum B-Day zu gratulieren der hatte am Dienstag!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Weil du es bist....


 

Geht doch.....


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. Januar 2011)

Also gestern!!


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Geht doch.....



Ich kann auch nett sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nett sein...


 

Wennse willst...


Hat jemand von Euch schon doe DVD Life cycles ?


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2011)

Noch nicht. Habe sie aber schon gesehen. Sooooo geil....


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Januar 2011)

Hätte sie da, ja... will sie aber noch in HD haben... brauch nur nen Blu-Ray Player


----------



## Raphnex (19. Januar 2011)

jooooo der homer is wieder da! das freut


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2011)

Das WE steht vor der Tür. Jemand Lust auf Kalwes oder AS am Sonntag?


----------



## hugecarl (20. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das WE steht vor der Tür. Jemand Lust auf Kalwes oder AS am Sonntag?



Hier, hier!!  Bin grad total heiß aufs biken  Kalwes hätte ich Bock, muss ich aber gucken wie ich da hinkomm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (20. Januar 2011)

hab zwar aktuell den rüsseligen da,aber bock wäre vorhanden


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2011)

High noon?


----------



## hugecarl (20. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> High noon?



Kalwes oder AS ?
Wenn du mich mitnehmen kannst, bin ich auch gerne am Kalwes um High Noon. Wäre echt ne super Sache


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Januar 2011)

Sonntag wäre ich am start... sagt wo und wann  Kalwes kenn ich nicht, AS wäre eine herausforderung bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> High noon?


 
Werd versuchen da zu sein...


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Januar 2011)

jo würd auch, müsst nur sagen wo ihr seid, AS wäre gut


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2011)

Kalwes ist noch schöner bei dem Boden. Ich wäre für Kalwes. Habe aber, mit Verlaub, keinen Taxidienst.


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Januar 2011)

Kalwes auch gut, unten auf Parkplatz treffen?


----------



## hugecarl (20. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kalwes ist noch schöner bei dem Boden. Ich wäre für Kalwes. Habe aber, mit Verlaub, keinen Taxidienst.



Das hab ich auch nie gesagt oder so gemeint.


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nie gesagt oder so gemeint.



Hab´s auch nicht so aufgefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (20. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hab´s auch nicht so aufgefasst.



Achso, sorry, Missverständnis. Tschuldige. Also Auto voll oder was meinst du jetzt damit ? ^^


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2011)

Letzteres. Habe ein eingeschränktes Zeitfenster.


----------



## hugecarl (20. Januar 2011)

Jetzt habe ich ne Idee. Ich überrede meine Mutter am Sonntag am Kemnader spazieren zu gehen


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ne Idee. Ich überrede meine Mutter am Sonntag am Kemnader spazieren zu gehen


----------



## hugecarl (20. Januar 2011)

Naja, die ist da eigentlich andauernd. Da kann sie doch am Sonntag auch ein bisschen früher hinfahren  und mich mitnehmen


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Januar 2011)

Guten morgen Jungs wo und wann geht am Sonntag was?!?


----------



## chaz (21. Januar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Guten morgen Jungs wo und wann geht am Sonntag was?!?



High noon Kalwes.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (21. Januar 2011)

Was geht morgen?
Hab kumpel noch mit am start.....der mein altes rad gekauft hatte.....träum....ach war das schön....das rad

Wenn nix geht bleiben wir wahrscheinlich inner city auf den treppen


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Januar 2011)

Bei mir nur Kater auskurieren!
Aufm Weg nach Nürnberg zur Projektabschlussparty... feiern zur Pflege der Geschäftsbeziehungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Januar 2011)

Oh shit ,

wollte eigentlich morgen fahren und nicht am Sonntag, da hab ich keine Zeit, hab mich mal wieder verlesen, wer kann denn morgen und wohin ??


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2011)

Tach. Heute ist Tour angesagt. Und morgen ballern am Kalwes.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Januar 2011)

Jo ,

konnte doch umdisponieren, binmorgen auch am Kalwes, werd aber heute nochmal den Ofen antesten..


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo ,
> 
> konnte doch umdisponieren, binmorgen auch am Kalwes, werd aber heute nochmal den Ofen antesten..



Suppäää!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand von Euch noch ne hydraulische Magura Felgenbremse rumfliegen???

Und noch etwas mein Arbeitskollege will ein Checkerpig Jumpin Pig loswerden, BJ 2009, ca 400km gefahren für 600 Schleifen, wenn jemand jemanden weiß, der ein 120er Fully sucht, bitte melden

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/checker-pig-jumping-pig/13475893


----------



## Daniel12 (22. Januar 2011)

ich möchte auch ein Bike loswerden, wer noch ein geiles Enduro in M sucht einfach mal bei meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panscher (22. Januar 2011)

wo oder was ist denn "kalwes"?


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2011)

http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## DerGraue (22. Januar 2011)

Gestern die Strecke war ja mal so richtig Geil( nicht geil sind die Kratzer in meiner Gabel) aber da müssen wir umbedingt noch mal hin richtig geil also ehrlich


----------



## Panscher (22. Januar 2011)

besten dank!


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2011)

Jau, das Ding hat was. Wird jetzt über´s WE etwas renoviert. Hat bei der Nässe etwas gelitten. Hat aber einen großen Spaßfaktor. Was ist mit morgen, Grauer?


----------



## DerGraue (22. Januar 2011)

Nö morgen hab ich keine Zeit lass uns lieber mal unter der Woche die geile Strecke fahren


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nö morgen hab ich keine Zeit lass uns lieber mal unter der Woche die geile Strecke fahren



Dabei!!!


----------



## Daniel12 (22. Januar 2011)

ich fahr morgen die geile Strecke!


----------



## toje (23. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Dabei!!!





ICH auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugecarl (23. Januar 2011)

Wat denn für ne geile Strecke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wat denn für ne geile Strecke ?



Schweigen ist angesagt.


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Januar 2011)

Moin! Was ein mieses wetter. Gleich trotzdem am kalwes?


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2011)

Jasia!


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2011)

War heute richtig spaßig am Kalwes. Der Boden rockt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War heute richtig spaßig am Kalwes. Der Boden rockt.


 

Jau war mal wieder ein geiles Geschlinger...bis auf mein Schaltwerk


Sehr sämiger Boden aber hohen Spaßfaktor!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Januar 2011)

Nice one heute, also viel schöner kann ein Sonntag nicht sein 

Verdammt ich muss schneller werden und die Füße aufn Pedalen lassen, aber einmal hatte ich euch für nen drittel der Strecke

Unglaublich wieviel Leute sich doch aus dem Bett pellen bei dem Wetter und sogar Mädels nicht nur an der Strecke, sogar auf der Strecke


----------



## Daniel12 (23. Januar 2011)

ich konnte mich heute nicht dazu durchringen, beim nächsten Mal wieder Jungs!


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau war mal wieder ein geiles Geschlinger...bis auf mein Schaltwerk


Mach den Shimpanso-Kram endlich da ab.


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Januar 2011)

Ja toll ich durfte gestern wieder hier abhangen!!! Mit dem Zug hatte ich bei dem Wetter kein Bock war ja Mittwoch schon so eine geile Heimreise!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (25. Januar 2011)

Guckt mal nach draußen  Die Weiße Pest kommt wieder


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Januar 2011)

Hier in Essen regnet es nur und regnet und regnet!!! Ich geh am Stock!! Erstmal neue Regencombi zulegen dann ist alles wieder gut wird gleich bestellt!!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2011)

Scheiß was auf´s Wetter. Morgen geht es auf den Hobel.


----------



## hugecarl (25. Januar 2011)

Hat ja auch Gott sei Dank wieder aufgehört mit dem schneien. Würde meine Lampe mal ankommen, die ich Mitte oder Ende November bestellt habe, könnte ich auch mal wieder fahren.


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Januar 2011)

Ich würd gerne auf den Hobel aber leider Spatdienst und am We früh!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2011)

Nur so zur Info: Ich bin morgen so ab 14.30 Uhr an der AS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (25. Januar 2011)

Ui... AS bei dem schönen Wetter  Schaff ich leider nicht, spätestens Sonntag nochmal Kalwes, will aber die Tage nochmal zum Ofen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info: Ich bin morgen so ab 14.30 Uhr an der AS.


 Ich schaffs erst so gegen 16.30, dann aber nur zum Ofen , damit ich nicht zu viel Zeit verliere...


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Januar 2011)

Uh... das zweite sexy Paket ist angekommen... fehlen noch 2 

Sifft ganz leicht an der Stelle von einem Kratzer, mal schauen wo ich das 1500er Schleifpapier bekomme und obs nach dem Verfüllen und Glätten noch sifft. Will sie dann eh am WE aufmachen und zumindest das Schmieröl wechseln und kann dabei ja auch die Staubabstreifer wechseln.


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2011)

War richtig gut an der AS. Driften und Rutschen macht Spaß.


----------



## toje (26. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War richtig gut an der AS. Driften und Rutschen macht Spaß.



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerGraue (27. Januar 2011)

Moin morgen ne runde Basteln und Rollen am Ofen könnte ab 12.00


----------



## chaz (27. Januar 2011)

Morgen bei dem geilen Wetter werde ich wohl eher am Kal to the Wes rumhühnern.


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Januar 2011)

Spar dir die Kraft für Sonntag am Kal.
Werde morgen auch so um 13Uhr am Ofen sein


----------



## chaz (27. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Spar dir die Kraft für Sonntag am Kal.
> Werde morgen auch so um 13Uhr am Ofen sein



Das vergiss mal lieber. Sonntag bin ich ganz woanders.


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Januar 2011)

Dann viel Spaß bei deiner Aktivität. Werd mich am Sonntag nochmal am Kal blicken lassen. Ab Montag gehts dann nach Augsburg und werd dann wohl nur noch am WE zum biken kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Januar 2011)

Kranker Schei$$: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0SDQcm0VcU"]YouTube        - jamie pierre[/nomedia]


----------



## hugecarl (27. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kranker Schei$$: YouTube        - jamie pierre



Menschen, die nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Leben anstellen sollen


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Januar 2011)

Respekt!
Ich glaub eher, er weiß genau was er im Leben anstellen will. Einige von uns machen auch verdammt kranken scheiß, aber es ist das was uns spaß macht und kickt. Für ihn ist es im Schnee spielen. Benklich find ich nur immer dieses "Ich trag ne Mütze, weils cooler als nen Helm ist"


----------



## Raphnex (27. Januar 2011)

bemerkenswert was der menschliche körper alles aushält und wie gut die dämpfungseigenschaft von schnee ist!


----------



## hugecarl (27. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja das Tolle am Skifahren. Die meisten Stürze gehen eher glimpflich aus, wegen dem Schnee.


----------



## MK-Racing (27. Januar 2011)

nabend allerseits.wollte sonntag wohl in schwerte nen bisschen biken.so gegen mittag.noch jemand hier der sonntag am ebberg anzufinden ist?


----------



## hugecarl (27. Januar 2011)

MK-Racing schrieb:


> nabend allerseits.wollte sonntag wohl in schwerte nen bisschen biken.so gegen mittag.noch jemand hier der sonntag am ebberg anzufinden ist?



Änder den Berch mal bitte in Ofen um.


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Januar 2011)

Moin!


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen bei dem geilen Wetter werde ich wohl eher am Kal to the Wes rumhühnern.



Bin so ab 14.15 Uhr +/-15 min. da.


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Januar 2011)

Und ich gegen 13Uhr am kleinen, gemütlichen Berg. Hoffe Laser kommt, hab keine Utensilien


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Januar 2011)

So... Planänderung... der Chaz hat nen harten Boden festgestellt. Im Sand spielen fällt somit aus und wir begeben uns alle zum dem Berg wo Chaz zugegen ist.


----------



## BillyTheKid (28. Januar 2011)

Ihr sacke immer nur am biken, muss mir glaub ich nen anderen Job suchen oder am besten im Lotto gewinnen!!! Wer Fahrt Sonntag am Ofen?!?


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Januar 2011)

Sonntag werd ich wohl auch wieder am Kal sein, wenn es heut gut läuft. Sonst Ofen, geb ich morgen mal bescheid.


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

Ups...doppelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

numetal schrieb:


> so... Planänderung... Der chaz hat nen harten punch.


 
.


----------



## toje (28. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> .


 

ist ja lächerlich, höchstens nen harten pumps gelassen!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ist ja lächerlich, höchstens nen harten pumps gelassen!!!



Das ist meine härteste Waffe.


----------



## Lazy (28. Januar 2011)

toll wg ü stunden und kiras besuch abends lohns nich für mich heute zum kalwes.hab bis 4dienst.

Was is morgn u sonntag los?


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

War das wieder schön am Kalwes. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Wetter war super.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War das wieder schön am Kalwes. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Wetter war super.


 

Sch*** Selbständigenpack ,

immer nur am Radfahren, und wer soll mal unsere Rente zahlen, faules, elendiges......


Fast so schlimm wie BWL Studenten.........miese.....hunzfortene.....


----------



## Raphnex (28. Januar 2011)

fast????
schlimmer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sch*** Selbständigenpack ,
> 
> immer nur am Radfahren, und wer soll mal unsere Rente zahlen, faules, elendiges......
> 
> ...


----------



## hugecarl (28. Januar 2011)

Jemand Lust auf TT/AS morgen High Noon ?


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

Nö, morgen ist Tour angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (28. Januar 2011)

EGG, wa ?


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2011)

Yepp.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Januar 2011)

So, 4std. Kellerkind gewesen, dafür hat der Fuchs nun neue Dichtungen, eine entlüftete Kartusche mit frischem Öl und feinstes 0W 40 für das Ölbad. Nun hängt er noch eine Nacht kopfüber, mal schauen ob er sich in die Hosen macht. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## chaz (29. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> mal schauen ob er sich in die Hosen macht.



Dazu braucht er wohl erst einen richtigen Tritt in den Ars..!


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Januar 2011)

Wird er nächstes WE bekommen... werd vorm Reuber stehen, noch bevor er aufmacht und dann gehts Samstag direkt zum Einfahren an den Ofen.

Er siffte ja vor dem Service schon so, weil die Kratzer mal schön die Dichtung zerfetzt haben.

Wie schauts mit morgen aus? Wozu hat die Allgemeinheit lust? Fahrbar dürfte bei gefrorenem Boden alles sein. Kalwes dürfte wieder recht voll sein, wie gestern und letztes WE, wird also Spaß machen!

LOL, 2 Minuten gespielt, schon versenkt Barrios den Ball  Auf geht's Dortmund!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Januar 2011)

Morgen ist wohl Ofen angesagt der schwatte und ich sind da!! Ich vielleicht ohne Bike mal sehen hab mir nen Wirbel rausgeschossen aber nach ein paar spritzen und so geht es schon wieder!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Januar 2011)

Hammer: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/bienve2flip.html


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Januar 2011)

Argh, wollte doch zum Kalwes. Da war doch letztes WE so ne nette rothaarige und da hab ich eine schwäche für  nagut, dann bin ich ab 12uhr am Ofen oder seid ihr früher da?


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Januar 2011)

Kal to the wes hatte ich auch super Bock drauf nur bekomm ich dort den schwatzen nicht hin!!!! Fahren hier um 10:30-11:00 Uhr los also ist 12 ne gute Zeit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (29. Januar 2011)

Schade, sag ihm ich würde mich freuen, vielleicht ändert das seine Meinung


----------



## hugecarl (29. Januar 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand zum Ofen, der mich mitnehmen kann ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. Januar 2011)

@NuMetal das kannst ihm morgen am Ofen sagen, ist nicht so einfach den Mann von was anderem zu überzeugen!!


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Januar 2011)

Brandi, nimm halt die U-Bahn nach Aplerbeck, dann kann ich dich von da aus mitnehmen


----------



## hugecarl (29. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Brandi, nimm halt die U-Bahn nach Aplerbeck, dann kann ich dich von da aus mitnehmen



Wann, welche Haltestelle ? Das is echt super, danke ^^


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Januar 2011)

Sei um 11.00-11.15Uhr an der Endhaltestelle von der U47 => Aplerbeck... da rollst 200m den Berg runter und da wohn ich schon. Handynummer gibts per PN und denk an die CD!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (29. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Sei um 11.00-11.15Uhr an der Endhaltestelle von der U47 => Aplerbeck... da rollst 200m den Berg runter und da wohn ich schon. Handynummer gibts per PN und denk an die CD!!!



Läuft. Danke. Mein Rechner musst ich neulich aber mal wieder formatieren und der zickt schon wieder rum und lädt ewig für eine der (glaube ich) schon gebrannten CD's. Ich hoffe das das noch was wird.


----------



## tadea nuts (29. Januar 2011)

Hammer Double Frontflip! Versuche auch um 12h am Ofen zu sein.


----------



## DerGraue (30. Januar 2011)

Moin war gestern echt geil an der geilen Strecke der erste Double ist gefallen ( ich beim ersten mal auch) nach dem Double, hab Tojes spruch nicht beherzigt vorn Dosiert hinten Blockiert.


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin war gestern echt geil an der geilen Strecke der erste Double ist gefallen ( ich beim ersten mal auch) nach dem Double, hab Tojes spruch nicht beherzigt vorn Dosiert hinten Blockiert.



Sehr geil...


----------



## hugecarl (30. Januar 2011)

Jau, geiler Tag war das heute. Endlich wieder über den 1. Double und das Gap auf der rechten Line. Nur der Bodenkontakt im Krater hätte nicht sein müssen. Und mein vorderes Laufrad kann ich wegschmeißen


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2011)

Hätte anders ausgehen können, also sei froh!
Sehr netter Tag, fast 5 Std. war ich lange nichtmehr auf dem Bock und rechts trägt der Roadgap nun auch meinen Stollenabdruck *YEAHA*


----------



## hugecarl (30. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hätte anders ausgehen können, also sei froh!



Bin ich. Soviel hat da zum Baum nicht gefehlt...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Januar 2011)

Jau gestern neue Strecke war echt cool und heutenochmal Ofen für ne Stunde, meine Herren, das war je Betonpiste übern Krater war ja dermaßen schnell und das mir Wetscream....das lässt auf Sommer freuen!


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2011)

Von mir aus kann der Sommer kommen. Und bleiben!!!


----------



## tadea nuts (30. Januar 2011)

Jau, war sehr gut. Betonpiste bringt es auf den Punkt. War allerdings verdammt voll. @Brandi Haben sich Schmerzen eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (30. Januar 2011)

Die Knie und der rechte Teil der Hüfte schmerzt nen bisserl. Aber nich so schlimm wie ihrs vorhergesagt habt


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Januar 2011)

Guten morgen


----------



## toje (31. Januar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hätte anders ausgehen können, also sei froh!
> Sehr netter Tag, fast 5 Std. war ich lange nichtmehr auf dem Bock und rechts trägt der Roadgap nun auch meinen Stollenabdruck *YEAHA*


 

wie kann man bei dem wetter/boden denn spuren hinterlassen!?
also bei mir hat der boden spuren hinterlassen: gabel=kratzer, hose=loch!!!


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> also bei mir hat der boden spuren hinterlassen: gabel=kratzer, hose=loch!!!



Zzgl. blauer Stellen am Körper.


----------



## Raphnex (31. Januar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> also bei mir hat der boden spuren hinterlassen: gabel=kratzer, hose=loch!!!



sch**** chickenways!!!!!


----------



## toje (31. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zzgl. blauer Stellen am Körper.


 

yes, meine komplette rechte seite fühlt sich etwas gefistet an!!! 

ich möchte nicht wissen wie sich der kira heute so fühlt!?


----------



## DerGraue (31. Januar 2011)

Moin ihr macht ja wieder sachen hört sich ja übel an


----------



## toje (31. Januar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin ihr macht ja wieder sachen hört sich ja übel an


 

jau, na das war mal nicht unserer tag gestern...zumindest nicht vom kira und mir.shit schwalbe zeugs da auf den felgen!!!


----------



## hugecarl (31. Januar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> sch**** chickenways!!!!!



Der Krater Chickenway ist echt Kacke.



toje schrieb:


> jau, na das war mal nicht unserer tag gestern...zumindest nicht vom kira und mir.shit schwalbe zeugs da auf den felgen!!!



Mein Maxxis hat sich auch umgeklappt. Da war gestern noch der halbe Wald in der Felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2011)

@Raphnix: Stimmt. 
@Toje: der Kira ist heute wahrscheinlich komplett blau und grün. Und außerdem: Schwalbe suckx. Der Minion ging gestern echt ganz gut dort.#
@Brandstifter: Deshalb springt man da auch besser drüber, ne?!


----------



## hugecarl (31. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Brandstifter: Deshalb springt man da auch besser drüber, ne?!



Tadea meinte auch das Drüberspringen wahrscheinlich weniger gefährlich ist  Naja ... vielleicht im Sommer


----------



## Raphnex (31. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Raphnix: Stimmt.
> @Toje: der Kira ist heute wahrscheinlich komplett blau und grün. Und außerdem: Schwalbe suckx. Der Minion ging gestern echt ganz gut dort.#
> @Brandstifter: Deshalb springt man da auch besser drüber, ne?!



jup minion ardent ging ganz gut  wobei spikes evtl für den harten boden auch was wären?!?!? 
also chaz nie wieder chickenways???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Januar 2011)

Wo seid Ihr Hühner denn wieder hergefahren, daß es gleich blaue Flecken gibt ?


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2011)

@Muddy: Wir waren dort, wo ihr am Samstag gewesen seid.
@Raphniewas: An gewissen Stellen nach Möglichkeit nicht.


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Januar 2011)

War der raffi etwa Sonntag mit euch unterwegs?

Man chaz, wollte doch damit sagen, dass ich da nun auch drüber bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (1. Februar 2011)

hey chaz ich hörte du leckst? Das is ma bkackt.problem behoben?


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> hey chaz ich hörte du leckst? Das is ma bkackt.problem behoben?


 

moin moin,

wie der leckt...ist ja ekelig!!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wie der leckt...ist ja ekelig!!!!



Neidisch?


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Neidisch?


 

auf was denn bitte, auf nen undichten fuchs!?
neee lass ma gut sein, da kann ich auch weiter ne boxxer fahren!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2011)

Ist wieder dicht. Ist nix mehr drin.


----------



## Lazy (1. Februar 2011)

ich empfehle butter


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2011)

Was´n nu mit morgen, Toje?


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n nu mit morgen, Toje?




na was soll denn sein...15:15 uhr an der as, oder willse zum berch!?


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na was soll denn sein...15:15 uhr an der as, oder willse zum berch!?



Ist mir ziemlich egal. Hauptsache ballern!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Februar 2011)

Hi versuch auch morgen so gegen 16.30 am Ofen zu sein horido!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na was soll denn sein...15:15 uhr an der as, oder willse zum berch!?



Moin. Und? Welche location?


----------



## toje (2. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Und? Welche location?


 

moin moin,

na mir immer noch total egal...du hast die freie auswahl!!!!


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2011)

Du kannst dich nur nicht entscheiden. Na, gut. Dann bin ich für Abwechslung und sage: Berch! Hätte mal wieder Lust auf den Krater.


----------



## toje (2. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du kannst dich nur entscheiden. Na, gut. Dann bin ich für Abwechslung und sage: Berch! Hätte mal wieder Lust auf den Krater.


 

na dann soll es so sein...bin ja mal gespannt wie der boden so ist!?
also die straßen waren heute morgen schön glatt!!!


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na dann soll es so sein...bin ja mal gespannt wie der boden so ist!?
> also die straßen waren heute morgen schön glatt!!!



Ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig, was die Reifenwahl angeht. Wird wohl so wie So werden, was den Boden angeht.


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig, was die Reifenwahl angeht. Wird wohl so wie So werden, was den Boden angeht.



Falsch. Es war viel glatter und somit total für´n Ar... Freitag starte ich den nächsten Versuch.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Falsch. Es war viel glatter und somit total für´n Ar... Freitag starte ich den nächsten Versuch.


 

War TOP heute am Ofen, aber mit 60er Wettys !

ging einwandfrei, habt wohl die Linie schön freigefahrennnn


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2011)

Der 2. Laufradsatz lag im Auto. Leider OHNE Werkzeug.     Minions gingen heute gar nicht.


----------



## hugecarl (2. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der 2. Laufradsatz lag im Auto. Leider OHNE Werkzeug.     Minions gingen heute gar nicht.



Warst du an der AS ? Samstag, als wir da auf Tour vorbeigekommen sind war der Boden da noch richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2011)

War am Berg. Mit falschen Reifen und OHNE Werkzeug.


----------



## hugecarl (2. Februar 2011)

Ich bin bisher auch den gesamten Winter mit Minions gefahren in 2.35.  Wobei unser Fahrstil ja nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2011)

Selber Schuld. Das Ergebnis habe ich ja manchmal gesehen. Sonntag war der Minion der Reifen der Stunde. Heute war´s für´n Arsch.


----------



## hugecarl (2. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis habe ich ja manchmal gesehen.



Das stimmt allerdings  Wobei ich das aber auch bei richtigem Boden schaffe


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings  Wobei ich das aber auch bei richtigem Boden schaffe


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen. Was´n mit morgen und ´ne Runde im Dreck spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (3. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Was´n mit morgen und ´ne Runde im Dreck spielen?


 

moin moin,

wenn dann kann ich nur vormittags...nachmittags bin ich verplant.


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Februar 2011)

Moin, morgen nicht, aber Samstag und Sonntag! Vor allem Samstag soll es sonnig und bis zu 8 Grad warm werden!


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wenn dann kann ich nur vormittags...nachmittags bin ich verplant.



Vormittags kann ich nicht. Leider. Samstag versuche ich mal wieder im Sitzen zu radeln. Sonntag geht dann aber wieder mehr.


----------



## hugecarl (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hab erst Sonntag wieder Zeit. Dafür aber auch Montag, da hab ich frei


----------



## toje (3. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin, morgen nicht, aber Samstag und Sonntag! Vor allem Samstag soll es sonnig und bis zu 8 Grad warm werden!


 

wo soll es denn am samstag hingehen!?


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2011)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104170.html
Endlich wieder Wettie-Wetter!


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Februar 2011)

Mindestens  bei 1mm Niederschlag in 6 Stunden, kommt einer Flutwelle nahe. Werd wohl nur an den Ofen.


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2011)

Tendiere morgen zum Kalwes. So um 14.15 Uhr.


----------



## Raphnex (4. Februar 2011)

yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa endlich wieder student!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
klausurfreie phase ist einfach nur geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
wer hat zeit und lust zu biken??????????????


----------



## toje (4. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa endlich wieder student!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> klausurfreie phase ist einfach nur geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wer hat zeit und lust zu biken??????????????




oh no, sie haben den irren wieder auf die menschheit losgelassen!!! 
der chaz will heute nachmittag zum dh am see...bodo, kira und ich wollen morgen zur as.

du kannst dich also wieder austoben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh no, sie haben den irren wieder auf die menschheit losgelassen!!!


----------



## Raphnex (4. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh no, sie haben den irren wieder auf die menschheit losgelassen!!!
> der chaz will heute nachmittag zum dh am see...bodo, kira und ich wollen morgen zur as.
> 
> du kannst dich also wieder austoben!!!



jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
haben sie     
biken biken biken biken biken biken biken 


hm as morgen hört sich gut an wann wollt ihr den hin?
können kira und du mich überhaupt ertragen??????
ihr seit doch immer sooo lahm unterwegs


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Februar 2011)

Du wurdest lange nichtmehr geprügelt, oder?

Also Samstag AS und Sonntag Kalwes?


----------



## Raphnex (4. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du wurdest lange nichtmehr geprügelt, oder?
> 
> Also Samstag AS und Sonntag Kalwes?



und du willst der jenige sein?


----------



## hugecarl (4. Februar 2011)

Ich bin raus fürs WE. Morgen keine Zeit und das Laufrad ist noch nicht da


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und du willst der jenige sein?



Ich prügel keine Mädchen und vor allem keine Schwaben Schwutten


----------



## hugecarl (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn nochmal Schnee fällt, geb ich dir jetzt schonmal den Tipp nicht mit dem Raphnex im Schnee zu fahren


----------



## Raphnex (4. Februar 2011)

dafür brauch kein schnee fallen brandi bin ja eine woche mit ihm in frankreich! 
und dann zeig ich ihm mal was ne schwaben schwutte ist dann wird er nämlich mit seiner fox gefistet!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (4. Februar 2011)

Hey wer ist am We überhaupt unterwegs und wo??? Mir egal wo!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (4. Februar 2011)

Raphi das nimmst du aber bitte auf Video auf!!


----------



## hugecarl (4. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> dann wird er nämlich mit seiner fox gefistet!!!!



Aber bitte quer.


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

@NuMetal: Kalwes kannst du im Moment knicken. Strecke ist renoviert (eigentlich gut), aber der Boden ist zu weich (schlecht, man macht die Piste wieder kaputt). So bleibt man nach dem step-down z.B. stecken. Geht gar nicht...


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Februar 2011)

Du bekommst deine Felge quer rein! Halt dich raus wenn ich den Schwaben fertig mache, sonst blüht dir das gleiche!


----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2011)

Tach ich werde morgen mit Muddy um 12.00 an der AS sein und meine neuen Bremsen einrollern Yeah


----------



## hugecarl (4. Februar 2011)

numetal schrieb:


> du bekommst deine felge quer rein! Halt dich raus wenn ich den schwaben fertig mache, sonst blüht dir das gleiche!



nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich prügel keine Mädchen und vor allem keine Schwaben Schwutten



Aber Jugendliche?


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach ich werde morgen mit Muddy um 12.00 an der AS sein und meine neuen Bremsen einrollern Yeah



Wieder neuer stuff?


----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2011)

Ja klar


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja klar



Erzähl....


----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2011)

Ist ne 4 Kolben Bremse und hat in etwa die gleiche bremspower wie ne Gustel und ist keine Hope na was meinste


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

cleg.


----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2011)

Bin ich Krösus


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Bin ich Krösus



`ne Shimano traue ich dir nicht zu. Bleibt dann nur noch die Hayes.


----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> `ne Shimano traue ich dir nicht zu. Bleibt dann nur noch die Hayes.


Warum das den nicht?


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

Passt nicht zu dir, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2011)

Im alter wird man schon mal seltsam da spielen die grauen Zellen nicht immer so mit aber es ist ne BR-M810


----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2011)

So bin jetzt mal weg muss noch ein bischen Schrauben


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Im alter wird man schon mal seltsam da spielen die grauen Zellen nicht immer so mit.



Die Wege des Grauen sind unergründlich....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Im alter wird man schon mal seltsam da spielen die grauen Zellen nicht immer so mit aber es ist ne BR-M810


 

Nachmacher!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach ich werde morgen mit Muddy um 12.00 an der AS sein und meine neuen Bremsen einrollern Yeah


 

Ich auch , wenn ich Sie noch vorher montiere...


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2011)

Gab´s die im Doppelpack günstiger?


----------



## Raphnex (4. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du bekommst deine Felge quer rein! Halt dich raus wenn ich den Schwaben fertig mache, sonst blüht dir das gleiche!



halt stop!!!!!
du machst mich fertig?!?!?!?!?!
da sach ich doch nur


----------



## Kurtchen (4. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Im alter wird man schon mal seltsam da spielen die grauen Zellen nicht immer so mit aber es ist ne BR-M810


 
 Die funzt  hoffentlich...


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Februar 2011)

Moin! So kurzer Check in Wellinghofen, Chaz ist auch schon wach, der Reuber auch... läuft also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin! So kurzer Check in Wellinghofen, *Chaz ist auch schon wach*, der Reuber auch... läuft also



Jasia. Ist meine Bremsscheibe da?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Februar 2011)

Hat er nichts gesagt, obwohl ich erwähnt hatte das du gerade vorbei gefahren bist und wir gleich noch Fahrradfahren gehen. Wenn du Hope erwartest, das Paket von der Bestellung vor 2 Wochen ist gestern gekommen.


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Februar 2011)

Falls einer noch spacer hat, bitte gleich mal mitbringen, bis ich das roh gekürzt habe


----------



## Raphnex (5. Februar 2011)

morgen, 
ich habe kopf!
blöder alc!
aber ich denke das ich so gegen 13uhr da bin!


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> morgen,
> ich habe kopf!
> blöder alc!
> aber ich denke das ich so gegen 13uhr da bin!


----------



## Lazy (5. Februar 2011)

war cool heute!furchen gezogen,aber kaum matsch in die furche gezogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (5. Februar 2011)

Jo war heute ein richtig geiler Tag war fast die ganze PDS Truppe am start und einen schönen neuen Trail haben wir gefunden. Die neun Bremsen sind unglaublich brutal hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Februar 2011)

Abend Leute....sorry das ich so lange net da war, und mich nicht gemeldet habe! aber ich hatte so viel stress...naja egal! demnächst sollte ich mal wieder dabei sein! mit noch 2 3 kollegen eventuell, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt!
Ich wra Heut auch auf Tour knapp 50 km ...ich bin sowas von ausgelutscht und könnt direkt ins bett fallen!....
Wie es ausschaut ist bei euch alles beim alten, nur der eine oder andere hat nen neues bike oder neue teile!


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2011)

Taaaag! Bin morgen so um high noon am Berch.


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Februar 2011)

^^ ich glaub morgen bin ich ertsmal halb bis ganz tot nach dem highlight heute! nach so langer zeit mal wieder richtig auf dem bike gefordet! das ist schon hamma hart! glaube grade selbst nicht das ich noch wach bin!


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Jo war heute ein richtig geiler Tag war fast die ganze PDS Truppe am start und einen *schönen neuen Trail* haben wir gefunden.



Den hast du doch bestimmt nur vergessen, alter Mann.    
@st44lk33r: Lass dich mal wieder sehen.


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Februar 2011)

auf jedenfall war schon viel zu lang nimmer da, aber die meisterschule geht halt vor...will ja nicht nur 4 gewinnt spielen aber die abwechslung auf dem bike fehlt extrem.... nur pauken ist auf dauer öde! da muss mehr kommen in nächster zeit! ....! hoffe das wir bald wieder zusammen biken...eventuell nächstes weekend!


----------



## hugecarl (5. Februar 2011)

Der Winterschlaf nimmt so langsam sein Ende... fehlt nur noch der Dortmunder.


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Februar 2011)

XD ... Winterschlaf^^ naja ich bin bi schnee aufm bike gewesen! nicht nur einmal...das war auch extrem kräfte zeerend!^^ aber wer nichts macht, der nichts wird!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Februar 2011)

Jo 

war heute mal wieder so richtig gut an der Aussenstelle
hat echt bock gemacht zum Schluss hatten wir noch nen 
lustigen 3er Crash...Nils hats festgehalten, bin mal gespannt aufs Filmchen


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Februar 2011)

Hehehe...video? wo wer wann was wie? her damit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (5. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> war heute mal wieder so richtig gut an der Aussenstelle
> hat echt bock gemacht zum Schluss hatten wir noch nen
> lustigen 3er Crash...Nils hats festgehalten, bin mal gespannt aufs Filmchen




ich habe gerade mal auf seiner seite geschaut, da ist noch nix passiert.
tztztz fauler sack der.aber geil war es heute!!!! 

@ stalker: welcome back!!!


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Februar 2011)

Ja danke toje und dem rest wie gesagt, war viel passiert! und viel stress....! hoffentlich kann ich jetzt mal wenigstens 2 3 mal im monat fahren! ohne ausgleich , ist alles halt ein wenig dröge, außerdem sehe ich leider so den ganzen haufen hier nicht.... da smuss geändert werden!


----------



## Raphnex (5. Februar 2011)

man kann sagen es war einfach geil heute
dummesprüche am laufenden fließband lustige stürze (insbesonder meiner über den ersten anlieger ins unterholz!)
dafür noch mal danke an lazy das er den auf dem rücken liegenden maikäfer wieder hoch geholfen hat  
und einfach geile strecken!!!! vorallem die neuealte linke die ich zum schluss gefahren bin ist ja mal lustig freu mich drauf wenn die trocken ist dann kann man da so richtig knallgas geben 
freu mich auf nächste woche
biken biken biken biken biken biken


----------



## hugecarl (5. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und einfach geile strecken!!!! vorallem die neuealte linke die ich zum schluss gefahren bin ist ja mal lustig freu mich drauf wenn die trocken ist dann kann man da so richtig knallgas geben
> freu mich auf nächste woche



Ist das die, die wir neulich gesehen hatten als wir auf Tour waren ? Links vonner Berta ?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Februar 2011)

So, noch ab in's Ruby und View... zappel.

Chaz, morgen Ofen, oder?


----------



## Raphnex (5. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ist das die, die wir neulich gesehen hatten als wir auf Tour waren ? Links vonner Berta ?



jepp diewir auf der tour gesehen haben
perfekte strecke um kurvenfahr technik zu üben würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten!


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Februar 2011)

Also perfekt für mich, als quasi einsteiger^^ ja dann bin ich sowieso inner pflicht mit euch zu fahren fun faktor 200% von 100


----------



## Raphnex (5. Februar 2011)

ne die line is echt gut besteht nur aus kurven unzwar viele hintereinander heute waren sie nur verdammt rutschig


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Februar 2011)

@ Raphnex: Ja das wetter hatte schon so seine ansprüche! hab ich heut ja bei der tour auch festgestellt^^ einige freeride elemte mit dabei...auch mal paar kicker und doubles aber war funny! aber meine klamotten kann ich hinstellen! da bewegt sich nixmehr.. 
Wie gesagt ich bin die Tage auch mal wieder dabei!

Aso ganz vergessen^^ Frohes neues euch allen...hehehhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Chaz, morgen Ofen, oder?



Yepp.


----------



## hugecarl (6. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> jepp diewir auf der tour gesehen haben
> perfekte strecke um kurvenfahr technik zu üben würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten!



Ich glaub da schau ich demnächst mal wieder vorbei


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2011)

Guten morgen... Uh, leicht Schädel.


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Guten morgen... Uh, leicht Schädel.



Hauptsache das Ding passt in ´nen Helm....


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2011)

Schaun wir mal, denke es wird ne Presspassung. Erstmal Frühstück.
Hast du noch spacer und kannst sie mir borgen? So 3-4cm sind von Nöten.


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2011)

War das heute schöööön am Berch. War zwar relativ voll, aber egal. Einzige Wermutstropfen: der northshore ist zusammengebröselt. ICH war es nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2011)

Deutlichst besser als gestern, war super! Aber noch mehr üben üben üben!
Gelungenes WE: Nette Frau kennengelernt, Fox fährt sich gut, 2 Tage aufm Bike, Portes du Soleil ist gebucht... fehlt nur noch die Saisoneröffnung


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich habe gerade mal auf seiner seite geschaut, da ist noch nix passiert.
> tztztz fauler sack der.aber geil war es heute!!!!
> 
> @ stalker: welcome back!!!


 

Wat is getz mit Filmchen vom Nils?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War das heute schöööön am Berch. War zwar relativ voll, aber egal. Einzige Wermutstropfen: der northshore ist zusammengebröselt. ICH war es nicht.....


 

Vandalismus oder Altersschwäche ???

(ich meine jetzt den Northshore)


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2011)

@NuMetal: Bist gut unterwegs gewesen.
@Muddy: Altersschwäche und zu schwerer Fahrer (nein, immer noch nicht ich).


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2011)

@Raphnieundnimmerwas: Willst du jetzt eigentlich meine alte Kefü haben?


----------



## toje (6. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wat is getz mit Filmchen vom Nils?



guckst du ig!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2011)

@Chaz: Der mittellose Student ist doch im Urlaub


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> guckst du ig!!!


 


Rabääääähhhhhhhh


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> @Chaz: Der mittellose Student ist doch im Urlaub



  Der zahlt ja auch den Urlaub vom Konto seiner Freundin....


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2011)

War doch ne HD Hero, oder?
Dann sollten wir mal für PDS zusammenlegen und das LCD dafür holen.

Klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2011)

Er kann ja noch etwas üben bis dahin, ne?! Vielleicht sollten wir aber für ein paar spacer zusammen schmeißen....


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2011)

Dafür hat sie einen Schwaben als Freund

Eine Säge wäre auch eine Lösung


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie einen Schwaben als Freund



Lebbe is hart....


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Februar 2011)

ich hab um 16:00 noch den Rest der Truppe am Parkplatz getroffen, Holger Du warst schon weg...hast Du mit dem Daniel gesprochen wg. Bike? oder hat der sich schon ein neues bestellt?


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2011)

Hat sich nicht dazu geäußert. Ich kann ihn aber am Donnerstag nochmal darauf ansprechen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. Februar 2011)

Tag Leute

wollte mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben, da ich ja schon länger nicht mehr online war. Hatte ne Menge privaten Kram zueredigen der leider kaum Bikelust aufkommen lies und das Wetter war bislang auch meist eher uneinladend. 
Also ich lebe noch und wenn sich das Wetter noch etwas verbessert bin ich auch bstimmt bald wieder an der Strecke anzutreffen. Hoffen wir mal das es besser wird mit den Temperaturen und nicht wieder in den Keller geht. Habe auch schon meine Bikes in die Wohnung gestellt damit sie nicht frieren und ich mich regelmäßig erinnern kann das ich ein riesen Weichei bin weil ich bei schlechtem Wetter und niedrigen Temperaturen nicht aufs Bike steige.
Aber zunächst gilt es mal ne Beschäftigung zufinden und alles auf die rechte Bahn zulenken.

dann also bis die Tage


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Februar 2011)

Es lebt  Am WE war es warm! Bis bald dann mal


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Es *ist wach*



Bei Grislys nennt man es Winterschlaf


----------



## hugecarl (7. Februar 2011)

Die Temperaturen draußen sind ja schon richtig gut. Ich geh gleich mit kurzer Hose raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2011)

War soooo geil heute an der AS mit Toje dem Baumkiller.


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. Februar 2011)

Der Bunte war heute auch mal wieder auf dem Bock mit kurzer Hose bei geilem Wetter und geiler Boden!!!!!!!


----------



## toje (7. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War soooo geil heute an der AS mit Toje dem Baumkiller.




um es mit bodo`s worten zu sagen, mir hat es ganz schön die kirsche gebamt!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> um es mit bodo`s worten zu sagen, mir hat es ganz schön die kirsche gebamt!!!



Das sah übel aus. Aber schnell!!! Was´n mit heute Nachmittag?


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Februar 2011)

Schnell fahren ist ja ok, aber tut doch nicht not dabei die bäume zu knutschen!


----------



## toje (8. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das sah übel aus. Aber schnell!!! Was´n mit heute Nachmittag?


 

jau, bis dahin hatte ich nen guten lauf!!!  weiß noch net, muss noch mit lukas quatschen.nach dem frühstück weiß ich mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> jau, bis dahin hatte ich nen guten lauf!!!  weiß noch net, muss noch mit lukas quatschen.nach dem frühstück weiß ich mehr...


Dann melde dich mal danach. Ist ja kein zustand dort....


----------



## toje (8. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schnell fahren ist ja ok, aber tut doch nicht not dabei die bäume zu knutschen!


 

den habe ich gsd "nur" mit dem lenker gestriffen...aber die überschläge danach waren auch nicht zu verachten.hell dunkel hell dunkel, kurze zeit ganz dunkel!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> den habe ich gsd "nur" mit dem lenker gestriffen...aber die überschläge danach waren auch nicht zu verachten.hell dunkel hell dunkel, kurze zeit ganz dunkel!!!



...und danach ´nen langen Systemcheck mit Wiederherstellung.


----------



## toje (8. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann melde dich mal danach. Ist ja kein zustand dort....


 

ich denke das ich so um 15:15 uhr da bin.


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

15.30 Uhr wird es bei mir werden.


----------



## hugecarl (8. Februar 2011)

Heute früh Schluss und mein Laufrad is noch nicht da ... bei dem Wetter


----------



## toje (8. Februar 2011)

@ chaz: okay, ich dann auch!!! 

@ brandy: dann ab an den spaten!!!


----------



## hugecarl (8. Februar 2011)

Geht ihr heute auch schon buddeln oder wat ?


----------



## toje (8. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Geht ihr heute auch schon buddeln oder wat ?


 

na sicher datt...gestern waren wir auch schon fleißig.andere sprechen bzw. schreiben ja reichlich darüber, wir machen einfach!!!


----------



## hugecarl (8. Februar 2011)

Ja, dann. Seid ihr am Ofen buddeln oder anner AS ?
Bin dann eben im Keller gucken ob wir noch nen Spaten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ja, dann. Seid ihr am Ofen buddeln oder anner AS ?
> Bin dann eben im Keller gucken ob wir noch nen Spaten haben.


 
wir sind ab 15:30 uhr an der as!!!


----------



## hugecarl (8. Februar 2011)

Die Kellerbesichtigung sagt: Kein Spaten da. Hat einer von euch beiden noch einen ? Dann komm ich auch zur AS.


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na sicher datt...gestern waren wir auch schon fleißig.andere sprechen bzw. schreiben ja reichlich darüber, wir machen einfach!!!



Yeah.


----------



## hugecarl (8. Februar 2011)

Hat einer von euch jetzt noch nen zweiten Spaten ? Müsste mich langsam fertig machen, und dann zum Bahnhof fahren. Wenn keiner einen hat, lohnt das wohl kaum dass ich komme oder ?


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

Ist genug Werkzeug da...keine Sorge. Hände reichen aber auch.


----------



## hugecarl (8. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist genug Werkzeug da...keine Sorge. Hände reichen aber auch.



Ich übersetze dass mal so dass du noch nen zweiten Spaten hast  Danke, und bis gleich!


----------



## hugecarl (8. Februar 2011)

Achso und ... parkt ihr oben oder unten ?


----------



## toje (8. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Achso und ... parkt ihr oben oder unten ?


 

on top!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> on top!!!



...ist da, wo wir sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soeintyp (8. Februar 2011)

weiß jemand wann in Hombruch die strecke wieder klar gemacht wird ?

kanns kaum erwarten wieder dort zu fahren aber momentan geht das ja mal überhaupt net


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

Mach´s dir doch selber....


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht will er das du ihm zur Hand gehst... Wobei ihr es ja heut zu dritt oder mehr gemacht habt


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er das du ihm zur Hand gehst...



Manche Sachen, macht man besser alleine....  Kann mich auch nicht überall um Mutter Natur kümmern.


----------



## hugecarl (8. Februar 2011)

Die Dreckhügel überlasst man den Dörtern, nä ? Wenn man da keine Röhrenjeans trägt, wird man da ja eh nur edit: blöd angeguckt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> den habe ich gsd "nur" mit dem lenker gestriffen...aber die überschläge danach waren auch nicht zu verachten.hell dunkel hell dunkel, kurze zeit ganz dunkel!!!


 

Euch kann man auch nich alleine lassen.....macht nur Mist, hoffentlich rammt Ihr Euch nich noch den Spaten in die Zehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Februar 2011)

Jamand morgen am Berch..so gegen 16:30 ??


----------



## Soeintyp (8. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mach´s dir doch selber....



Keine Ausrüstung und dann hab ich noch schiss das ich euch die strecke versaue das möcht ich ja nicht



NuMetal schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er das du ihm zur Hand gehst...  Wobei ihr es* ja heut zu dritt oder mehr gemacht habt*



oh Ich würd die nächsten Tage gerne helfen wenn da jemand ist.


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube von uns Fahrt da eh keiner!?!?! Also kannst du machen was du willst juckt hier glaub ich keinen!!! Außer du vergehst dich in/an unseren Heimischen Wäldern.Dirt interessiert hier nicht wirklich.


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Euch kann man auch nich alleine lassen.....macht nur Mist, hoffentlich rammt Ihr Euch nich noch den Spaten in die Zehen..


 


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jamand morgen am Berch..so gegen 16:30 ??


Bin morgen in der kleinen Schweiz.


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ich glaube von uns Fahrt da eh keiner!?!?! Also kannst du machen was du willst juckt hier glaub ich keinen!!! Außer du vergehst dich in/an unseren Heimischen Wäldern.Dirt interessiert hier nicht wirklich.



So isses.


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2011)

Prost!


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Februar 2011)

Moin! Lecker Frühstück im hotel. Ich wäre ja gern so nen cooler dirt Typ mit emo Freundinnen, aber meine Oberschenkel passen nicht in eine röhrenjeans


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Februar 2011)

Na na Ray wir wollen ja nicht gemein werden.es juckt hier nur keinen und Punkt!!!


----------



## Soeintyp (9. Februar 2011)

Nuja gut muss ich wohl selber irgendwie zurechtkommen

Dürft ich denn erfahren was euer Fachgebiet so ist ? und ob es andere nennenswerte spots gibt die nicht umbedingt Dirt sind ? bin eigentlich offen für alles.

Gruß Max

P.s Ich trage kurze Hosen in verbindung mit Schonern.


----------



## hugecarl (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn du gerne Touren fährst, bist du beim Biketreff richtig: http://www.edg-mountainbike-arena.de/mtb-talk/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (9. Februar 2011)

Soeintyp schrieb:


> Nuja gut muss ich wohl selber irgendwie zurechtkommen
> 
> Dürft ich denn erfahren was euer Fachgebiet so ist ? und ob es andere nennenswerte spots gibt die nicht umbedingt Dirt sind ? bin eigentlich offen für alles.
> 
> ...




hey max,

die meisten jungs die hier schreiben, fahren freeride/downhill...oder besser gesagt, wir versuchen es. 

und für eine nette enduro tour sind der eine oder andere auch noch zu haben.


grüsse, thomas


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ich glaube von uns Fahrt da eh keiner!?!?! Also kannst du machen was du willst juckt hier glaub ich keinen!!! Außer du vergehst dich in/an unseren Heimischen Wäldern.*Dirt* interessiert hier nicht wirklich.





NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin! Lecker Frühstück im hotel. Ich wäre ja gern so nen cooler *dirt* Typ mit emo Freundinnen, aber meine Oberschenkel passen nicht in eine röhrenjeans


Es heißt "Dört" mit "Ö"!!! Dass ihr das aber auch nicht lernt.... Wer ist denn jetzt morgen dabei (Reparaturtrupp)? Bin so 15.45 Uhr +/-15 min. da.


----------



## DerGraue (9. Februar 2011)

Ja ich komme auch mit Picman und Schaufel


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja ich komme auch mit Picman und Schaufel


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Februar 2011)

Hab morgen Dienst geht leider nicht!! Ohne Auto bin ich erst da wenn es schon dunkel ist, sorry ihr Doerter??!?!?


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hab morgen Dienst geht leider nicht!!



Du bist entschuldigt. Ausnahmsweise....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Februar 2011)

Heute war echt toll, super Boden , mit dem Tues die linke Line sammt Susi gut geknallt, dann kam ein Mountainbikepart der Superlative, ca 6 mal den Krater angefahren, jedesmal verkackt im Anlieger , als letztes dann ein Frustsprung mit einkratern auf demselbigen um dann mit geplatztem Vorderreifen uber das  Roadgap zu müllern, eine Fahrtechnische Meisterleistung par Excellance um dann (es ging natürlich grad die Sonne unter und ich hatte das erste Mal in diesem Jahr KEINE Lampe bei !)..im Dunkeln diesen verk..ten Schlauch zu wechseln, ich glaub ich hatte 200 Puls....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hey max,
> 
> die meisten jungs die hier schreiben, fahren freeride/downhill...oder besser gesagt, wir versuchen es.
> 
> ...


 

Natürlich auch für Kurselköppe....


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Heute war echt toll, super Boden , mit dem Tues die linke Line sammt Susi gut geknallt, dann kam ein Mountainbikepart der Superlative, ca 6 mal den Krater angefahren, jedesmal verkackt im Anlieger , als letztes dann ein Frustsprung mit einkratern auf demselbigen um dann mit geplatztem Vorderreifen uber das  Roadgap zu müllern, eine Fahrtechnische Meisterleistung par Excellance um dann (es ging natürlich grad die Sonne unter und ich hatte das erste Mal in diesem Jahr KEINE Lampe bei !)..im Dunkeln diesen verk..ten Schlauch zu wechseln, ich glaub ich hatte 200 Puls....



Omg. Hauptsache es ist nix passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Februar 2011)

Hey Jungs wer noch günstig nen Bike braucht!!! Der Brandy z.B hier die Artikelnummer von EBay 230584032307


----------



## Daniel12 (9. Februar 2011)

das ist augenscheinlich echt kein schlechtes Angebot!


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Februar 2011)

Ja würd ich auch sagen!!! Wenn jemand wenig Geld hat nen super Bike!! Also sollte der Brandi oder wenn jemand einen hat der anfangen will mit diesem Sport mal schnell zuschlagen!!!


----------



## hugecarl (9. Februar 2011)

Nen DHler kommt bei mir wenn ich mich selber zum Spot kutschieren kann


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Februar 2011)

Das ist doch Käse Typ!!!!! So ein Angebot kommt nicht oft Verkauf deiner Skisachen kannst jetzt eh nen Jahr nicht mit fahren!!!!


----------



## hugecarl (9. Februar 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Verkauf deiner Skisachen



Skipässe, Essen, geliehene Skier und Zugfahrten lassen sich so schlecht umtauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Februar 2011)

Dann Verkauf deinen Tourenbock!!!


----------



## hugecarl (9. Februar 2011)

Sama, kriechse da Beteiligung wenne mir das Ding verkaufst ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Februar 2011)

Nö ich denke nur auch mal an andere!!


----------



## toje (10. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Heute war echt toll, super Boden , mit dem Tues die linke Line sammt Susi gut geknallt, dann kam ein Mountainbikepart der Superlative, ca 6 mal den Krater angefahren, jedesmal verkackt im Anlieger , als letztes dann ein Frustsprung mit einkratern auf demselbigen um dann mit geplatztem Vorderreifen uber das Roadgap zu müllern, eine Fahrtechnische Meisterleistung par Excellance um dann (es ging natürlich grad die Sonne unter und ich hatte das erste Mal in diesem Jahr KEINE Lampe bei !)..im Dunkeln diesen verk..ten Schlauch zu wechseln, ich glaub ich hatte 200 Puls....


 

na dich darf man aber auch nicht alleine im wald spielen lassen!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Februar 2011)

man man man... hauptsache du bist heile!
Komme ja erst am Samstag wieder aufs Bike... ist da schon was geplant oder bleibt es bei den traditionellen Sonntagstreffen?

Darf die AS befahren werden? Auch von mir, obwohl ich nicht helfen konnte?

In tiefer Demut


----------



## Daniel12 (10. Februar 2011)

ich wollte mit Waschi am Samstag bisschen am Berg rocken, also Samstag auch was los.

by the way, wenn jemand noch ein paar Biketeile braucht, verkaufe grade etwas Kram im Bikemarkt und hab den Keller auch noch voll mit jeder Menge Zeug, einfach mal melden.

z.B. nen Satz Muddy Mary 2,5 DH neu, ca. 10 Lenker aller Variation, Kettenführung Stinger NC17, Steursatz Sunline mit Oversize-Lagern etc...


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin erst Sonntag wieder auf dem bike. Da passt das Wetter wieder.


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Februar 2011)

Dann kannst direkt "Schönwetterbiker" in deine Signatur aufnehmen


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin Samstag zum Radieschen pflanzen verabredet. Save the trails!!!


----------



## toje (10. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Dann kannst direkt "Schönwetterbiker" in deine Signatur aufnehmen


 

hey holger, merkste was...das ray wird so langsam frech!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hey holger, merkste was...das ray wird so langsam frech!!!



Jau, das wird er. Aber Übermut tut selten gut. Mir sollten den mal über "Boris" schicken......


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich wollte mit Waschi am Samstag


----------



## toje (10. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, das wird er. Aber Übermut tut selten gut. Mir sollten den mal über "Boris" schicken......


 

jep...und dahinter zeigt sich dann wie gut das ray übers geläuf kommt!!!


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2011)

Ein Fuchs alleine reich nicht....


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Februar 2011)

Was interessiert mich Boris? Ich steh auf Frauen, wobei... da wird das Geläuf eher Feucht sein... ob das nun positiv oder negativ ist, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt.

Waschi ist auch Samstags unterwegs, kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Daniel12 (10. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


>



was meinst Du damit?


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Waschi ist auch Samstags unterwegs, kann ich nur bestätigen



Freu mich, dass noch wer da ist... muss auf andere Gedanken kommen.


----------



## waschi82 (10. Februar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> was meinst Du damit?



er meint das wir nicht biken gehen..


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Februar 2011)

Wie jetzt? Doch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2011)

Ging doch sonst nur sonntags....


----------



## waschi82 (10. Februar 2011)

und??


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2011)

Vergiss es. Ist schon gut....


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Morgen! Vielleicht interessant für die Leute die gern LRS schrotten. http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Februar 2011)

ja, aber nur kaufen wenn die Farbe passt... ansonsten gibt es für etwas mehr Geld deutlich leichtere und dezentere LRS...

@Holger: aha, verstehe

@Numu: wollte schon am Samstag fahren, am Berch


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Ich werde da sein, um die Mittagszeit rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (11. Februar 2011)

Bin Samstag auch dabei.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Falls einer die erste Seite Ã¼berliest:

Schraubertour

Auch in Dortmund!
18.02.2011
Dortmund
Zeit wird mit den Teilnehmern vereinbart â bei Flatout-Suspension
Anmeldung bei Gino Schlifske unter [email protected]
Werner Str.32
44388 Dortmund
http://www.flatout-suspension.de

Ich kann leider nicht, wÃ¼rd aber gern... kann erst am Samstag oder Freitag nach 20Uhr


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2011)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag zu Runde zu fahren (Kalwes/AS)?


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

ICH ICH ICH  und egal... wenn Kalwes wieder befahrbar, dann gern dort


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ICH ICH ICH  und egal...* wenn Kalwes wieder befahrbar*, dann gern dort



Bringe ich bis morgen in Erfahrung.


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht, würd aber gern... kann erst am Samstag oder Freitag nach 20Uhr



Vielleicht bekommt man da auch gezeigt, wie man einen Gabelschaft kürzt...


----------



## toje (11. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust am Sonntag zu Runde zu fahren (Kalwes/AS)?


 

sonntags werden touren gefahren...man man man, weißte denn immer noch nicht bescheid!? tztztz


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> sonntags werden touren gefahren...man man man, weißte denn immer noch nicht bescheid!? tztztz



Doch, doch...weiss ich. Morgen würde ich ja fahren, bin ja Radieschen pflanzen.


----------



## Raphnex (11. Februar 2011)

@toje was is mit biken ich werde mich jetzt mal zur AS bewegen kommste nach?


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Ach, war ja nen kurzer Urlaub. Geldquelle versiegt?

Wasn mit dir Samstag und Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Ach, Mr. Gartenfreund, zeig mir doch wie das geht, bitte!


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2011)

Wer jetzt?


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Raphunzel = Urlauber
Chaz = Gartenfreund mit Radieschen tick und Gabelschaftkürzer der FFDs


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2011)

Gabelschaft kürzen?


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Solange du mir nichts anderes kürzt, ja, sonst muss ich mir noch eine Säge kaufen.


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ´nen Rohrschneider...


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Falls ich bis morgen Nachmittag nicht doch ne Säge hab, sag ich bescheid. Wohl hab ich mich gefühlt, trotz der tiefen Front. will aber noch so 2cm über stehen lassen.


----------



## hugecarl (11. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust am Sonntag zu Runde zu fahren (Kalwes/AS)?



Ja mann!!!! Mein Laufrad ist da! Jetzt eben noch die Scheibe drann schrauben und dann roller ich ne Runde! Und Sonntag AS!


----------



## hugecarl (11. Februar 2011)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Tour ? 
btw: Ich glaubs nicht. Meine Lampe ist angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. Februar 2011)

Lass kurz... nein  komm halt zum berch, neues LR einweihen


----------



## hugecarl (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn du mich zum Berg morgen mitnimmst, komm ich da auch gerne hin


----------



## hugecarl (11. Februar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ja, aber nur kaufen wenn die Farbe passt... ansonsten gibt es für etwas mehr Geld deutlich leichtere und dezentere LRS...



Hallooooooo ? Rote Laufräder sind extremst geil!


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Februar 2011)

hey, ich stell mit grad die Räder in Deinem weinroten Rahmen vor... hm... nee, lass ma!


----------



## hugecarl (11. Februar 2011)

Ich find meine Rahmenfarbe ja auch extremst geil. Allgemein ist Rot ne sehr schöne Farbe. Aber das sähe wohl echt zweifelhaft aus mit Laufrädern in dem anderen Rotton. Aber das Laufrad vorne mit den gelben Deetrax Aufklebern hat definitiv Stil. Irgendwann müssen da mal richtig gelbe Felgen rein...


----------



## Raphnex (11. Februar 2011)

@bodo toje war sau gut heute an der as schön matschig 
und wenn man es schafft die füße auf den pedalen zulassen kommen einem die kurven noch viel schneller vor 

@all die kurvenfahrtechnik üben wollen/müssen AS linke line perfekt dafür vorallem bei dem wetter zur zeit!!!
hat echt spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Februar 2011)

Jo morgen wohl mal Ofen angesagt, oder AS....wolln mal sehen...


----------



## Raphnex (11. Februar 2011)

As as as as as


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Februar 2011)

morgen ab 14:00 Ofen...


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Februar 2011)

@brandi: jupp, gelbe Räder z.B. Deemax wären passend...


----------



## hugecarl (11. Februar 2011)

So, ich werde nun in Richtung Mark starten. Nightride


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So, ich werde nun in Richtung Mark starten. Nightride


 

Lampentest???


----------



## hugecarl (11. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Lampentest???



Jau! SSCP7. Bin auch schon wieder da, nur einmal die Mark hoch und wieder runter  Und ich muss sagen: WOW. So alleine im dunklen Wald hat echt was ...


----------



## hugecarl (12. Februar 2011)

Also hier inner Innenstadt schüttet es wie blöd. Wollt ihr wirklich dann noch zum Berch ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Also hier inner Innenstadt schüttet es wie blöd. Wollt ihr wirklich dann noch zum Berch ?


 

Nee,

ich hoffe morgen Ofen im Trockenen , schifft hier am Berch wie Sau....


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Februar 2011)

Japp... bleibe auch daheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Was´n mit morgen, Jungx?


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

schon wieder zurück vom pflanzen
wichtiger fände ich die frage was ist mit heute is keiner unterwegs?!??!


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Februar 2011)

hi,
hab es mir auch überlegt, warte jetzt schon seit 1,5 Stunden auf Kumpel (?) zum Schrauben... :-(

morgen sieht besser aus, allerdings wollt ich ne Tour fahren... mal sehen, wenn keiner mitkommt komme ich zum Berch.


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> schon wieder zurück vom pflanzen
> wichtiger fände ich die frage was ist mit heute is keiner unterwegs?!??!



Pflanzen ist ausgefallen. Hatte keiner Lust, d.h. gleich wollen noch 2 Leute. Da habe ich aber keinen Bock drauf. Morgen geht´s wieder auf´s bike. Überlege nur gerade wo. Mir kommt da immer wieder Krefeld in den Sinn....


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. Februar 2011)

Strahlender Sonnenschein in Essen aber der Bunte ist erst gerade von der Nachtschicht aufgestanden!!!!


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

was wäre mit kalwes? oder gehts da nicht?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Ich horche mal nach. Denke aber, dass es dort sehr tief sein wird. Wäre schade, da da erst "renoviert" worden ist.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

hm dann bleibt uns ja eigentlich nur noch AS links oder rechts oder halt ofen?!?!
wobei AS mitte gestern auch wieder befahren wurde!
@chaz wollen wir ne tour fahren?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mir kommt da immer wieder *Krefeld* in den Sinn....


Tour? Jetzt? Hast du gelitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (12. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub der bekommt keinen Sex mehr, woher hat er sonst die Power?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich glaub der bekommt keinen Sex mehr, woher hat er sonst die Power?


Keine Ahnung, was seine Frau ihm verabreicht...


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

denkste den das krefel besser zu befahren ist? da machen wir doch morgen auch alles kaputt 
also ich werde gleich noch ne tour starten sonst komm ich ja heut gar net aufs bike!!!


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was seine Frau ihn verabreicht...



das wüsstet ihr gerne neeee


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Krefeld ist KEIN Waldboden, Raphniewas. Da bin ich schon im strömenden Regen gefahren...


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

was fürn boden isn da kann ich ja _*nicht *_wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

so fährt jetzt jemand mit ne tour???
ray dir würde es nciht schaden


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> das wüsstet ihr gerne neeee



Ein so´n Typ reicht auf diesem Planeten...


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ein so´n Typ reicht auf diesem Planeten...



zumindest für die nächsten 5 jahre


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> zumindest für die nächsten *50* jahre


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

solang lebst du eh net mehr du alter sack


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Ich denke auch an die Jugend. Die ist auch ohne dich schon leidgeprüft genug....


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> was fürn boden isn da kann ich ja _*nicht *_wissen



Weiss ich, Du bist ja auch der Raphundweissnix.   


Raphnex schrieb:


> so fährt jetzt jemand mit ne tour???


Nein.


----------



## hugecarl (12. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> was fürn boden isn da kann ich ja _*nicht *_wissen



Wikipedia sagt:
Die Stadt Krefeld liegt im Niederrheinischen Tiefland. Die oberflächennahen Schichten bestehen überwiegend aus Kies- und Sandablagerungen des Eiszeitalters. Die bis zu 30 m mächtigen Schichten setzte der Rhein hier ab. Vor 240.000 Jahren wurden diese Schichten teilweise von den Rändern der Eisschildmassen zu Stauchmoränen aufgepresst. Der Hülser Berg ist ein Beispiel hierfür. Unter den Kies und Sandschichten befinden sich Meeressande die sich dort im Tertiär (2,4 bis 65 Mio. Jahre vor heute) ablagerten. Sie reichen bis in eine Tiefe von 250 m hinab. Darunter sind Meeresablagerungen (überwiegend aus Sandstein, Tonstein und Kalkstein bestehend) älterer Erdgeschichtlicher Phasen zu finden. Am nördlichen Stadtrand sind in größerer Tiefe auch kohleführende Schichten aus dem Karbon zu finden, die Verbindung zu den Kohlegebieten in Belgien und an der Ruhr haben.

Auf den höhergelegenen Flächen des Krefelder Stadtgebiets findet man überwiegend Parabraunerden und Braunerden. Diese stellen gute Ackerstandorte. Die im westlichen Stadtgebiet gelegene durch Bruchtektonik etwas herausgehobene Kempener Platte hat eine etwa 1 m dicke Deckschicht aus Löss. Diese ist während der letzten Eiszeit hier abgelagert worden. Die daraus entstandenen fruchtbaren Lehmböden werden als Getreide- und Rübenfelder geschätzt. In den Altarmrinnen des Rheins entstand Niedermoortorf, der auch an den Niepkuhlen abgebaut wurde, heute aber keine wirtschaftliche Bedeutung mehr hat.

Zum Ende der letzten Eiszeit hat der Rhein, östlich der Terrassenkante Dießem  Inrath  Hüls sandige bis lehmige Sedimente abgelagert. Durch Grundwassereinfluss entstanden in den tiefergelegenen Bereichen Gleyeböden. Diese Flächen werden wie z. B. der Hülser und Latumer Bruch als Grünland und Wald genutzt. In der überflutungsgefährdeten Rheinaue entstanden aus angeschwemmtem Bodenmaterial fruchtbare Böden.

Von nem Studenten hätte ich erwartet dass du das direkt auf Wiki eingibst. Da bekommt ihr doch sonst auch immer eure Infos her


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Und von einem Schüler hätte ich erwartet, dass er mehr über die Piste in Krefeld in Erfahrung bringt....z.B. über die SuFu. Das Ding ist ein ehemaliger Müllberg!!!


----------



## hugecarl (12. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und von einem *Schüler* hätte ich *erwartet*



Merkst du was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Merkst du was ?



Merken nicht. Aber wissen.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Von nem Studenten hätte ich erwartet dass du das direkt auf Wiki eingibst. Da bekommt ihr doch sonst auch immer eure Infos her



und weißt du ob das stimmt was bei wiki steht da kann ja jeder rein schreiben auch so pfosten wie du 
wikipedia ist keine zugelassene quelle!!! das sacht dir jeder prof und jeder lehrer der net ganz und gar dumme is!!!


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Du bist ja immer noch hier.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

jo war nur mit dem hund und rad draußen aber balu möchte mich nicht rad fahren lassen


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Was is´n jetzt mit morgen? Ich wäre echt für Kräfield.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

von wann bis wann willsten fahren und kannste mich mit nehmen?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Hatte bisher noch kein 2. Rad auf dem Träger. Sollte aber klappen. Keine Ahnung. Dachte so daran so um 13.00 Uhr in Krähfield zu sein.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

is doch für 2 räder ausgelegt oder net das mein bike runterfällt das wäre doof 
13uhr da  sein heißt 12uhr los un ca 18uhr wieder daheim?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Ist einer für 3 Räder. Sollte also irgendwie passen. Etwas früher würde ich schon fahren. So halb 12 bei dir losfahren z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

eijo dan morgen halb zwölf bei mir was denkste wann wir wieder da sind?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Kommt darauf an, wann du schlapp machst..... Ist denn sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

ich schlapp mache tzzz 
was für reifen ziehsten auf?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme eh beide Laufradsätze mit. Dort reichen aber i.d.R. Minions.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

hm wetti muss dann morgen da halt auch gehen 
nen ardent is nämlich bestimmt noch nix


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Werden wir sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (12. Februar 2011)

na ich weiss nicht wer mit mir Tour fahren möchte...
Holga, haste mal Adresse aus Krefeld? was geht da so ab?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Flünnertzdyk - Ecke Langen Dyk. Kleiner, aber heftiger und spaßiger DH.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

@chaz is da jetzt morgen noch wer dabei bodo achim thomas björn usw??
oder bleibt es bei uns beiden?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2011)

Der Graue hat "Frauendienst" und Toje wollte wohl ´ne Tour fahren. Mehr weiß ich nicht.


----------



## hugecarl (12. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und weißt du ob das stimmt was bei wiki steht da kann ja jeder rein schreiben auch so pfosten wie du
> wikipedia ist keine zugelassene quelle!!! das sacht dir jeder prof und jeder lehrer der net ganz und gar dumme is!!!



Eben ?


----------



## Raphnex (12. Februar 2011)

also genau deine informationsquelle ja?!?!?


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Februar 2011)

mal was anderes,
hat einer von Euch Mongos Interesse Anfang Mai mit zum Gardasee zu fahren?
hab da vom 4.-9. Mai bei Mecki Apartementi gebucht, kost nicht viel, top Location, groÃe Bude mit 2 Balkonen... Weiber, saufen, alles drin.
Ist ein Bekannter von mir aus MÃ¼hlheim (Endurotourer) und ich bisher, wÃ¤ren noch zwei PlÃ¤tze frei. Fahrt ist (fast) kostenlos, Ãbernachtung ca. 25â¬, dazu Essen, shuttle, Bier, Weiber etc., was man so braucht/will.
einfach mal melden wenn gewollt.


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Februar 2011)

Morgen Jungs na dann mal viel SpaÃ bei der Schlamschlacht morgen hier regnet es wie im Regenwald!!!îîîîî


----------



## hugecarl (13. Februar 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> na ich weiss nicht wer mit mir Tour fahren möchte...



12 Uhr gegenüber vom "Waldschlößchen" in Aplerbeck. EDG und so.


----------



## toje (13. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Graue hat "Frauendienst" und Toje wollte wohl ´ne Tour fahren. Mehr weiß ich nicht.


 

moin moin,

jep ich treffe mich heute um 13:30uhr am parkplatz vom ofen mit ner meute aus lünen zum touren.also wer noch lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab jetzt gleich Feierabend noch 20 min juhu!!!!!


----------



## tadea nuts (13. Februar 2011)

Heute keiner am Berg?


----------



## BillyTheKid (13. Februar 2011)

Ne leider nicht aber ich hatte so ein Bock!!!!


----------



## Raphnex (13. Februar 2011)

so chazman war wieder lustig mit dir heute und danke für die schöne neu strecke aber das nächste mal muss das ein wenig schneller gehen   
ansonsten sau cool die strecke macht richtig laune und gibt einem was zu tun


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> aber das nächste mal muss das ein wenig schneller gehen



PaM, oder was? War ein geiler Tag in Krefeld. Und orangene Ufos können doch fliegen.....  Gleich kommt der Chinamann.


----------



## Daniel12 (13. Februar 2011)

jo, und heute am Berch war es auch gut... nachdem ich dreimal! hinfahren musste bis ich alles da hatte waren 3 Stunden ratz fatz weg und alles dreckich...


----------



## Raphnex (13. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und orangene Ufos können doch fliegen.....



joa können sie


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn mit dieser Woche? Dienstag ´ne gepflegte Runde AS?


----------



## hugecarl (13. Februar 2011)

Wann am Dienstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2011)

Nachmittags?!


----------



## Raphnex (13. Februar 2011)

joa ich denke das ichdabei wäre 

hat morgen auchschon jemand lust und laune??


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2011)

War heute lustig und schmockig......

aber zog einem ganz schon den Power ausse Beine,,,,


----------



## hugecarl (13. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nachmittags?!



Uhrzeit ?


----------



## Raphnex (13. Februar 2011)

wat is mit moin ihr nasen???? tour as ofen?!?!? sacht was oder muss ich wieder alleine biken?


----------



## hugecarl (13. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> sacht was oder muss ich wieder alleine biken?



Du hast mein Mitleid ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Du hast mein Mitleid ...



komm lieber mit biken


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Uhrzeit ?



So um 15.00 Uhr...


Raphnex schrieb:


> wat is mit moin ihr nasen???? tour as ofen?!?!? sacht was oder *muss ich wieder alleine biken*?


Ja, mit dir will doch nur der Hund spielen.

@MudSchlucker: Wie sind die Anlieger rechts geworden?


----------



## hugecarl (13. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> komm lieber mit biken



Ich nix Zeit morgen.


----------



## hugecarl (13. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So um 15.00 Uhr...



Ich könnt gegen 5 vor 4 da sein.


----------



## Raphnex (13. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich nix Zeit morgen.



tja pech gehabt ich schon


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2011)

Passt doch.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Februar 2011)

Genial die Anlieger rechts. Sau sau schnell und flowig! Ich hab morgen Zeit für Ofen, raffi


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Februar 2011)

Moin! Raphnex, wasn nu? Hab deine Nummer nichtmehr, also sach an. 12uhr Ofen?


----------



## tadea nuts (14. Februar 2011)

Könnte um 16 h am Ofen sein.


----------



## Daniel12 (14. Februar 2011)

@Holger: die Anlieger auf der rechten Line unten sind zwar formschön, aber unfahrbar - ausser man möchte sie wieder direkt kaputt machen. sind noch viel zu weich, müssen noch aushärten. ist wohl zum Glück kaum jemand so weit runter gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So um 15.00 Uhr...
> 
> Ja, mit dir will doch nur der Hund spielen.
> 
> @MudSchlucker: Wie sind die Anlieger rechts geworden?


 

Top!!
mein Lob, konnt man gestern durchknallen wie geistesgestört, waren zum Schluss allerdings Pudding, die brauchen definitiv mal ne Trockenzeit.....


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2011)

Bin für morgen raus. Mir steckt wohl was in den Knochen. Mittwoch nächster Versuch.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Februar 2011)

@chaz: Sorry, dass ich dich heut übersehen hab, zu viele Stürze, da war ich durch. 8-9 Abfahrten und nur 1-2 mal ohne Sturz. Bin am Boden zerstört


----------



## Raphnex (14. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus. Mir steckt wohl was in den Knochen. Mittwoch nächster Versuch.



oh jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes gewissen bist doch hoffentlich nicht wegen mir gestern krank


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> oh jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes gewissen bist doch hoffentlich nicht wegen mir gestern krank



Du machst alle krank!!!


----------



## Raphnex (14. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du machst alle krank!!!



sei nicht so gemein!!! so darfste das nächste mal die letzten zwei abfahten mit machen


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2011)

Und du gewissen Sprünge machen...


----------



## Raphnex (14. Februar 2011)

wenn du mal dafür sorgen würdest das so gewisse wanderer nicht auf der strecke rum stehen!!!!
die könnt ich heut noch klatschen!!! arghh


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2011)

Wundert mich eh, dass die dich bei deinem Klapp(er)rad nicht gehört haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2011)

Tag! Ich gönne mir heute nach einen Tag Ruhe. Bin aber morgen bestimmt wieder auf dem Rad zu finden. Wer Lust/Zeit/Laune?


----------



## toje (15. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tag! Ich gönne mir heute nach einen Tag Ruhe. Bin aber morgen bestimmt wieder auf dem Rad zu finden. Wer Lust/Zeit/Laune?


 

moin moin,

ich ich ich!!!


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2011)

Wo willste denn Furchen ziehen?


----------



## toje (15. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo willste denn Furchen ziehen?


 

mir gleich...aber am liebsten an der as.will mal testen wie unsere "anlieger" so geworden sind!?


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> mir gleich...aber am liebsten an der as.will mal testen wie unsere "anlieger" so geworden sind!?



War gestern mit dem Hund dort. Da sieht es schon wieder aus wie Sau. Können wir aber trotzdem gerne machen. Reparaturarbeiten lohnen sich wohl doch nur vor einen längeren "Trockenzeit".


----------



## toje (15. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War gestern mit dem Hund dort. Da sieht es schon wieder aus wie Sau. Können wir aber trotzdem gerne machen. Reparaturarbeiten lohnen sich wohl doch nur vor einen längeren "Trockenzeit".


 

wie, sind die tiefen rinnen schon wieder da...steht der boris denn noch!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2011)

Oben sind ein paar tiefe Rinnen. Aber dem Boris geht´s gut....


----------



## toje (15. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Oben sind ein paar tiefe Rinnen.


 

menno, können die vögel nicht mal dosiert bremsen anstatt den ganzen acker abzutragen!?


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> menno, können die vögel nicht mal dosiert bremsen anstatt den ganzen acker abzutragen!?



Leider nicht und wenn du siehst, mit was für Reifen (CC/Dirt-Pellen) da zum Teil gefahren worden ist, bekommt man echt die Krise. Habe gestern auch schon Müll mitgenommen. Regt einen echt auf. Alles Schlampen! Bin jetzt raus. Gehe dir aber gleich am Tel. mal auf den Sack.


----------



## Raphnex (15. Februar 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob man das hier so rein schreiben darf ist mir jetzt grad aber auch egal!

*DoubleXstore* ist ein sch*** laden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob man das hier so rein schreiben darf ist mir jetzt grad aber auch egal!
> 
> *DoubleXstore* ist ein sch*** laden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tag! Ich gönne mir heute nach einen Tag Ruhe. Bin aber morgen bestimmt wieder auf dem Rad zu finden. Wer Lust/Zeit/Laune?


 

Hi ,

ich morgen 16.30 Ofen !


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> ich morgen 16.30 Ofen !



Ich morgen ca. 14.30 Uhr AS.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich morgen ca. 14.30 Uhr AS.


 

Würd auch gern , aber is mir zu spät , lohnt sich nich für mich...


----------



## hugecarl (15. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob man das hier so rein schreiben darf ist mir jetzt grad aber auch egal!
> 
> *DoubleXstore* ist ein sch*** laden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Da sachse was richtiges. Was haben sie dir getan ?


----------



## Raphnex (15. Februar 2011)

überteuerten preis bezahlt für sch*** arbeit!!!!
aber gut faulheit mussssss bestraft werden das nächste mal fahr ich zum reuber auch wenns dann ne stunde zeit in anspruch nimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (15. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> überteuerten preis bezahlt für sch*** arbeit!!!!
> aber gut faulheit mussssss bestraft werden das nächste mal fahr ich zum reuber auch wenns dann ne stunde zeit in anspruch nimmt!



Soviel weiter ist Wellinghofen doch nicht oder ?


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> aber gut faulheit mussssss bestraft werden



Studentenpack!!!


----------



## Raphnex (16. Februar 2011)

Maul!!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Februar 2011)

Sach an, was hast machen lassen?
Es gibt 5 Sachen, die ich nicht selber am Bike machen würde. Plan fräsen des Tretlagers, der Bremsaufnahmen und des Steuerrohrs, sowie wartung des hinteren Dämpfers und zentrieren/einspeichen eines Laufrades.


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Maul!!!!


PaM?  


NuMetal schrieb:


> Sach an, was hast machen lassen?
> Es gibt 5 Sachen, die ich nicht selber am Bike machen würde. Plan fräsen des Tretlagers, der Bremsaufnahmen und des Steuerrohrs, sowie wartung des hinteren Dämpfers und zentrieren/einspeichen eines Laufrades.


Und Gabelschaft kürzen?


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Februar 2011)

Gabelschaftkurzen ich schmeiß mich weg!!!


----------



## toje (16. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und Gabelschaft kürzen?


----------



## hugecarl (16. Februar 2011)

Ihr wolltet heute zur AS oder ? Würde mich wohl auch blicken lassen


----------



## toje (16. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet heute zur AS oder ? Würde mich wohl auch blicken lassen


 

jep, ich denke das ich um 15:30 uhr da bin...der sklaventreiber wohl schon ne stunde früher!!! tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (16. Februar 2011)

Ich werd so gegen 4 da sein. Dann muss ich aber noch hochschieben. Wo fahrt ihr denn dann ? An der Line wo wir neulich die Anlieger renoviert haben ?


----------



## Raphnex (16. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> PaM?



Du? kannste haben 
Freut mich das es dir wieder besser geht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Februar 2011)

Ofen war heut ganz lustig , aber immer noch ziemlich schmockig, und ich muß nochmal erwähnen daß Ihr den Anliger am Ende der rechten Line super hinbekommen habt, da kann man richtig knallen lassen , Hut ab!


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Du? kannste haben



Du kriegst erstmal einen. Und der NuMetal. Ihr Pistenfister.


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> jep, ich denke das ich um 15:30 uhr da bin...*der sklaventreiber *wohl schon ne stunde früher!!! tztztz



Wer? War aber wieder ein guter Tag an der AS.


----------



## toje (16. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer? War aber wieder ein guter Tag an der AS.




na du weißt schon wer gemeint ist, nech. 

jau, zum teil etwas out of control, aber mal wieder sehr sehr lustig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> jau, *zum teil etwas out of control*, aber mal wieder sehr sehr lustig!!!



Ich hatte es phrophezeit....


----------



## hugecarl (16. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> jau, zum teil etwas out of control, aber mal wieder sehr sehr lustig!!!



Zum Teil ?  Aber gut wars


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mir keiner schuld bewusst, der Raphi war's! Wollte doch nur üben  echt arm, dass die schuld auf Leute geschoben wird die weit genug weg sind, das es nicht auf's Maul gibt!


----------



## toje (17. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich bin mir keiner schuld bewusst, der Raphi war's! Wollte doch nur üben  echt arm, dass die schuld auf Leute geschoben wird die weit genug weg sind, das es nicht auf's Maul gibt!


 

moin moin,

nö nö ihr beide seit voll die pistenrowdy`s, voll die rinnen gezogen!!! 
und was können wir dafür das du gerade im süden der nation unterwegs bist!?aber wer will wem auf`s maul hauen!?jetzt wird es richtig spannend hier...


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich bin mir keiner schuld bewusst, der Raphi war's! Wollte doch nur üben  echt arm, dass die schuld auf Leute geschoben wird die weit genug weg sind, das es nicht auf's Maul gibt!



Klar, wieder der Schwutte die Schuld geben....  Wie war das noch,he? 



NuMetal schrieb:


> zu viele Stürze, da war ich durch. 8-9 Abfahrten und nur 1-2 mal ohne Sturz. Bin am Boden zerstört


... und hast den Boden zerstört.   

@Toje: Rinnen? Kanäle!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (17. Februar 2011)

So Samstag morgen erstma Klausur....Montag fang ich wieder an mit lernen für die nächste, also was geht Samstag und Sonntag?
Ich muss auf den Bock, der lächelt mich immer so verlockend an wenn ich am schreibtisch lernen muss.......kein bock mehr auf diesen scheiß brauch erstma pause


----------



## DerGraue (17. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin was geht denn so am WE das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2011)

Morgen ´ne Runde fahren? Kalwes oder AS?


----------



## DerGraue (17. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> morgen ´ne runde fahren? Kalwes oder as?


as


----------



## Raphnex (17. Februar 2011)

wieso pistenfister ich war doch nur links unterwegs unddort is es doch egal 

morgen kann ich wohl leider auch noch nicht aber samstag wäre ich dabei 
samstag dan L.C oder kalwes?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (17. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wieso pistenfister ich war doch nur links unterwegs unddort is es doch egal




na egal ist das auch net.da sind jetzt rinnen in denen versinkt man förmlich!! 

wann denn morgen an der as...und was für reifen???


----------



## DerGraue (17. Februar 2011)

Bin morgen so gegen 15.00 am Start. Bin Optimist werde Minions fahren


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Bin morgen so gegen 15.00 am Start. Bin Optimist werde Minions fahren



Ich nicht. AS ist aber okay. Ick freu mir..... Bin so 14.30 Uhr da und teste die Begebenheiten...


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wieso pistenfister ich war doch nur links unterwegs unddort is es doch egal



Is klar, du Pistensau.


----------



## Raphnex (17. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na egal ist das auch net.da sind jetzt rinnen in denen versinkt man förmlich!!



das sind beschleunigungs rillen wenn man da rein fährt bekommt man den extra boost


----------



## Raphnex (17. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Is klar, du Pistensau.



was mit samstag du pistenschnecke!


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> was mit samstag du pistenschnecke!



Da werde ich dir erst den Arsch versohlen und dich dann irgendwo den Berg runterjagen.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da werde ich dir erst den Arsch versohlen und dich dann* irgendwo *den Berg runterjagen.



irgendwo is ohne Navi schwer zu finden, also wohin am samstag?
werde HighRoller und DirtyDans aufgezogen dabei haben


----------



## Raphnex (18. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> und dich dann irgendwo den Berg runterjagen.



juhuuu da freu ich mich drauf bekommst mich ja doch nicht 
also sag an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> also sag an


Kalwes!


			
				NFF [Beatnut];8032457 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo is ohne Navi schwer zu finden, also wohin am samstag?
> werde HighRoller und DirtyDans aufgezogen dabei haben


Kannst du nicht lesen??? KALWES!


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Februar 2011)

Morgen ihr Schnittchen!


----------



## st44lk33r (18. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen, hoffe es geht allen jut?! Bin immernoch komplett im Stress hoffe das ich übernächste Woche mehr heute finde! Ich geb auf jedenfall bescheid! Lg

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Februar 2011)

Wann seid ihr am Kalwes morgen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Februar 2011)

Watt denn getz Kalwes oder AS morgen, ich wär für AS,
denn ich glaube nicht daß die Sprünge schon hart sind, oder weiß einer was Aktuelles über den Pistenzustand?

(Raffi is nich genmeint , der kann ja anscheinend nur alles inne Dutten machen)


----------



## Raphnex (18. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt denn getz Kalwes oder AS morgen, ich wär für AS,
> denn ich glaube nicht daß die Sprünge schon hart sind, oder weiß einer was Aktuelles über den Pistenzustand?
> 
> (Raffi is nich genmeint , der kann ja anscheinend nur alles inne Dutten machen)



meinste damit jetzt rillen ziehen oder maulen?!?!? kann ich beides ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> meinste damit jetzt rillen ziehen oder maulen?!?!? kann ich beides ganz gut



Stimmt. Morgen 14 Uhr Kalwes...


----------



## Raphnex (18. Februar 2011)

hab den lenker grad mal vermessen is auf der rechtenseite 5-10mm tiefer als auf der linkenseite! 
sooo ein scheiß!!!!


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2011)

Nimm das Ding vom Grauen und gut is´. Hast dich auch gut gelegt....


----------



## DerGraue (18. Februar 2011)

Genau morgen gibt es einen richtigen Lenker und nicht so ein Hessenei


----------



## DerGraue (18. Februar 2011)

PS Raphnix wie gehts dir überhaupt?


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Genau morgen gibt es einen richtigen Lenker und nicht so ein Hessenei


----------



## Raphnex (18. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> PS Raphnix wie gehts dir überhaupt?



joa geht so rücken und beine schmerzen aber das sollte bis morgen wieder gehen!
viel viel schlimmer is mein angeknackstes ego das ärgert mich ziemlich!!! das ich mich da sooo aufs maul gelegt habe mann mann mann!   

ps:danke der nachfrage


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2011)

lass dich gut pflegen. Sei froh, dass nix Wildes passiert ist.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Februar 2011)

OK Kalwes,

aber ich werd früher da sein , wollte so gegen 12.30


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> OK Kalwes,
> 
> aber ich werd früher da sein , wollte so gegen 12.30



Schickst du dann mal ´nen Zustandsbericht durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (18. Februar 2011)

joa wenn man sich das nochmal so überlegt was das für distanzen waren hätte das auch anders aussehen können als nur ein geknackstes ego!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schickst du dann mal ´nen Zustandsbericht durch?


 

Jepp...

wat is mit dem 
Grauen (wolf), ab wieviel Uhr ?


----------



## toje (19. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> joa wenn man sich das nochmal so überlegt was das für distanzen waren hätte das auch anders aussehen können als nur ein geknackstes ego!


 

moin moin,

was sagen die amis immer, eine landung die du noch zu fuss verlassen kannst, ist eine gute landung!!!

also nicht sooo viel darüber nachdenken, sondern das radel mit nem neuen lenker pimpen und dann wieder rüber über die böse berta!!!


----------



## Raphnex (19. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> was sagen die amis immer, eine landung die du noch zu fuss verlassen kannst, ist eine gute landung!!!
> 
> also nicht sooo viel darüber nachdenken, sondern das radel mit nem neuen lenker pimpen und dann wieder rüber über die böse berta!!!



manchmal haben die amis ja doch recht 

und genau die böse berta bekommt dann paar aufs Maul!!!


----------



## Raphnex (19. Februar 2011)

@chaz und hund oder radfahren wenn hund komm doch mal mit dem vorbei wenns nicht so stressig ist!


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2011)

Radeln ist gleich angesagt....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Februar 2011)

War heute echt gut am Kalwes , super Boden,
cooler neuer Kicker vorm Anlieger des Step Downs und der Triple jump is heute gefallen jeaahahhhh..

Ungefähr so waren unsere Gesichter !


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. Februar 2011)

was geht morgen? da bin ich auch früher am start ^^


----------



## tadea nuts (19. Februar 2011)

Hätte Lust auf Berch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (19. Februar 2011)

Mud Mad und Chazi Hut ab ihr seit die Line richtig gut gerockt


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Februar 2011)

Morgen wieder Kalwes oder wie sieht die AS aus?


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War heute echt gut am Kalwes , super Boden,
> cooler neuer Kicker vorm Anlieger des Step Downs und der Triple jump is heute gefallen jeaahahhhh..
> 
> Ungefähr so waren unsere Gesichter !



Yeah!


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Kalwes oder wie sieht die AS aus?



Du musst erstmal die Rinnen zuschütten, du Pistensau.


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Februar 2011)

Es tut mir leid, hab nur samstags Zeit dafür


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Februar 2011)

Wer noch neue pellen braucht, evtl. Auf Halde kaufenPellen

Gut Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (20. Februar 2011)

Heute irgendwer unterwegs? Berch, Kalwes, AS ?


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Februar 2011)

Moin!
Wenn ich nichts anderes höre, werde ich um 12.30uhr am Kalwes sein.
Zwecks Übung würde ich lieber an die AS, bin aber ungern allein am Spot.


----------



## tadea nuts (20. Februar 2011)

@ nu metal  wo fährst Du jetzt hin?


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Februar 2011)

Willst mit zum Kalwes oder wir treffen uns an der AS


----------



## tadea nuts (20. Februar 2011)

Kalwes war ich noch nicht, können aber auch AS. Mir egal, hauptsache aufs Bike.


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Februar 2011)

Dann ab zur AS, so gegen 13uhr bin ich da!


----------



## tadea nuts (20. Februar 2011)

Bis gleich


----------



## tadea nuts (20. Februar 2011)

War sehr geil an der AS! Respekt Ray - Du hast echt dicke Eier !!!


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2011)

Was hat der Vogel denn wieder angestellt?


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Februar 2011)

Wo war der rest der Meute? War schön an der AS. Nuts und ich wollten mal Eier zeigen und ich war Vorturner. Dafür landetend meine direkt zwischen Oberrohr und meinem Becken, aber dafür bin ich jetzt über das "Double Ding" hinter dem umgestürzten Baum und noch 2-3 andere Sachen. Merke: Den ersten Sprung nicht mit vollem Speed drauf knallen, sich 7-8m durch die Luft katapultieren lassen und dabei leider den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (20. Februar 2011)

Ist wirklich gut gefahren und fett gesprungen. Einmal leider kontakt mit dem Oberrohr.


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2011)

Euch kann man auch nirgendwo alleine lassen....


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Februar 2011)

Hätte dich auch lieber als Vorturner gehabt, aber nützt ja nichts... einer muss. War ja auch klarer Fahrfehler, hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Kicker einen dermaßen hoch und bei dem Speed auch entsprechend weit raus schießt.

Was hat denn der Raphnex an der Bertha gemacht?


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Raphnex an der Bertha gemacht?



Hadde bumms gemacht.


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Februar 2011)

heute Ofen war sehr gut, bester Boden den ich dieses Jahr dort gefahren bin...


----------



## tadea nuts (20. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich bleibt der Boden so gut.


----------



## Daniel12 (22. Februar 2011)

jo, wenn es weiter so friert dann ja ;-)


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Februar 2011)

Moin... am WE solls doch um die 8 Grad werden, leider scheints dann am Donnerstag und Samstag leicht zu Regnen  wetter.com


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin... am WE solls doch um die 8 Grad werden, leider scheints dann am Donnerstag und Samstag leicht zu Regnen  wetter.com



Schönwetterfahrer! Bin so ab 14.00 Uhr- 14.30 Uhr an der AS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (22. Februar 2011)

Selber  Immer einmal mehr!


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Februar 2011)

Hier mal wieder was zur Einstimmung auf das Frühjahr
Gruß Jens!


----------



## hugecarl (22. Februar 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Einstimmung auf das Frühjahr



Das beginnt für mich in einer Woche!  März = Frühling. Wenn nicht, wünsch ich mir den Frühling einfach zum Purzeltach  Schönes Video!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Februar 2011)

Du fiese Drecksau... ich sitz hier im Büro bei -8 Grad Aussentemperatur und leichtem Schneefall


----------



## toje (22. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schönwetterfahrer! Bin so ab 14.00 Uhr- 14.30 Uhr an der AS.


 

ich komme mal wieder ne stunde später...ich habe ja nicht so ein lotterleben wie unser selbstständiger!!!


----------



## hugecarl (22. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du fiese Drecksau...



Was wie wer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Was wie wer ?


Der meint bestimmt wieder mich, der Furchenzieher....


toje schrieb:


> ich komme mal wieder ne stunde später...


Habe es immer gewusst....    


toje schrieb:


> ich habe ja nicht so ein lotterleben wie unser selbstständiger!!!


Ich habe es aber auch verdient....


----------



## hugecarl (22. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der meint bestimmt wieder mich, der Furchenzieher....



Immer auf die Kleinen!


----------



## toje (22. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe es aber auch verdient....


 

das einzige das du verdienst, ist nen schlach im nacken!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Februar 2011)

Ich mein die Wildsau... aber ja Chazilein, du darfst dich auch gern angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> das einzige das du verdienst, ist nen schlach im nacken!!!


Halt, halt, halt! Keine Gewalt.   


NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich mein die Wildsau... aber ja Chazilein, du darfst dich auch gern angesprochen fühlen.


Du bist zu gut zu mir....     Sagte, ich eigentlich schon, dass ich gleich zur AS fahren werde?


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Februar 2011)

Mit alten Leuten muss man halt pfleglich umgehen, man will ja noch länger etwas von ihnen haben und sich leiten lassen 

Was machst du eigentlich heut, Chaz?


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre gleich zur AS und schaue mir die Verwüstungen an, die andere bodennahe Biker da hinterlassen haben....


----------



## toje (22. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich fahre gleich zur AS und schaue mir die Verwüstungen an, die andere bodennahe Biker da hinterlassen haben....


 

was sind denn bodennahe biker...etwa die biker die es immer zu boden zieht!?na dann zähle ich mich zur zeit auch dazu!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Februar 2011)

Wir haben nur 2 Abfahrten von oben gemacht, auf der normalen Line. Sonst haben wir nur Flugübungen gemacht. Die einzigen Furchen die ich gezogen hab, war eine mit der Ferse nach dem Sprung übers Steinfeld, weil ich damit voll auf gesetzt habe auf einer Wurzel und halt nach dem dicken Kicker mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden, Eier am Oberrohr und 15m übern Boden scheuern.


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> was sind denn bodennahe biker...etwa die biker die es immer zu boden zieht!?



So in etwa. Deine Furchen sind nur nicht so tief. Dafür machst du Bäume kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ...mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden, Eier am Oberrohr und 15m übern Boden scheuern.



Aua...


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Februar 2011)

Apropos Baum und Toje... wir war das noch im oberen Teil an der AS, vor dem 2ten Double, wo man nicht rechts von der langen Wurzel fahren sollte und dann versuchen rein zu ziehen, weil sonst gehts geradeaus auf den Baum zu? Nachdem ich dem Baum bedrohlich nah kam, erinnerte ich mich an die weisen Worte eines Hernn von Toje


----------



## toje (22. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Apropos Baum und Toje... wir war das noch im oberen Teil an der AS, vor dem 2ten Double, wo man nicht rechts von der langen Wurzel fahren sollte und dann versuchen rein zu ziehen, weil sonst gehts geradeaus auf den Baum zu? Nachdem ich dem Baum bedrohlich nah kam, erinnerte ich mich an die weisen Worte eines Hernn von Toje


 

na du darfst doch nicht alles glauben was ich so erzähle...mich ziehen die bäume an der as halt magisch an!!!
an 2 stck. schon ne kerbe gezogen...und dem einen besagten baum ne kopfnuss gegeben.

shit pokal oder spital abfahrten.so was mache ich nicht mehr, nur noch wie der chaz auf ankommen fahren!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> shit pokal oder spital abfahrten.so was mache ich nicht mehr, nur noch wie der chaz auf ankommen fahren!!!


Bin mal gespannt, wie lange der Vorsatz hält. 300 Meter schätze ich...


----------



## svensson79 (22. Februar 2011)

tach zusammen,

ist eigentlich jemand hier dabei, der den weg zu den local spots wie AS/Ofen auf eigener achse runterspult? mein ausgangspunkt ist z.b. do-kreuzviertel...bulli ist zwar vorhanden, aber sobald die tage länger werden, will ich auch mal wieder was für die fitness tun!

grüße, sven


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> ist eigentlich jemand hier dabei, der den weg zu den local spots wie AS/Ofen auf eigener achse runterspult? mein ausgangspunkt ist z.b. do-kreuzviertel...bulli ist zwar vorhanden, aber sobald die tage länger werden, will ich auch mal wieder was für die fitness tun!
> 
> grüße, sven



Eventuell der Brandanschlag. War wieder schön heute an der AS!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Februar 2011)

Wie siehts dort aus? Steht noch alles? Hattet ihr am "Steinfeld" bei der letzten Reperatur was gemacht, bin da jetzt das erste mal drüber geschossen, das Ding feuert dich ja mal richtig weit bis auf den Wurzelteppich der danach kommt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Februar 2011)

Jemand ab 16:30 am Ofen morgen??


----------



## hugecarl (22. Februar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> ist eigentlich jemand hier dabei, der den weg zu den local spots wie AS/Ofen auf eigener achse runterspult? mein ausgangspunkt ist z.b. do-kreuzviertel...bulli ist zwar vorhanden, aber sobald die tage länger werden, will ich auch mal wieder was für die fitness tun!
> 
> grüße, sven



Moin. Ja ich fahr ab und zu auch Touren. Komme aus der Stadtmitte, also kann man sich so B54 treffen wenn mal Touren fährt zum Ofen oder zur AS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (22. Februar 2011)

Jo war geil heute an der AS der Boden war schön trocken (Wettis wären zuviel des guten gewesen )


----------



## DerGraue (22. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jemand ab 16:30 am Ofen morgen??


 Ne leider nicht hab keine Zeit


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Februar 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was zur Einstimmung auf das Frühjahr
> Gruß Jens!


 

Schöne Das !!!!

Ich kanns kaum erwarten Morzine,MorzineMorzineMorzineMoMorzinerzMorzineineMMorzineorzineMorzineMorzineMorzineMorzineMorzine


----------



## Chrashem (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
wollt mich auch mal wieder melden. 
War echt cool heute.
Respekt ihr seit echt zügig unterwegs.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht hab keine Zeit


 

Schade....bin wohl mal wieder Lonesome Rider...


----------



## Pascal464 (22. Februar 2011)

Abend Männers!

Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass es ein Dortmunder Forum gibt! Fein! 
Schönes Video! Seid ihr dieses Jahr wieder in PDS?

Grüße
Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Jo war geil heute an der AS der Boden war schön trocken (Wettis wären zuviel des guten gewesen )


Wetties gingen gut heute. Mit den Minions habe ich mich geerdet. Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## toje (22. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetties gingen gut heute. Mit den Minions habe ich mich geerdet. Wer fährt morgen?



muddy´s gingen auch...  der achim ruft doch schon nach mitfahrern!!!

@ pascal: ja sind wir!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> der achim ruft doch schon nach mitfahrern!!!



Werde dann wohl nachher dem Berch mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten...


----------



## Pascal464 (23. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> @ pascal: ja sind wir!!!



Wann denn? Werde mitm Dennis und zwei anderen Kollegen wohl die letzten beiden Augustwochen dort unten sein!
Ist Morzine die beste Wahl um eine Unterkunft zu suchen? Habt ihr da vielleicht einen heißen Tip für uns bezüglich na gemütlichen Butze?


----------



## toje (23. Februar 2011)

Pascal464 schrieb:


> Wann denn? Werde mitm Dennis und zwei anderen Kollegen wohl die letzten beiden Augustwochen dort unten sein!
> Ist Morzine die beste Wahl um eine Unterkunft zu suchen? Habt ihr da vielleicht einen heißen Tip für uns bezüglich na gemütlichen Butze?


 

wir sind vom 16. - 23.07. in morzine.und ja, ich denke in morzine seit ihr am besten aufgehoben.morzine liegt direkt im tal...da kommt ihr locker mit dem bike nach hause wenn die lifte nicht mehr fahren.unterkünfte in morzine...http://www.gidf.de/.


----------



## Chrashem (23. Februar 2011)

Hey Thomas, 
seid ihr gestern noch lange auf der Piste gewesen? 
Die fehlende Schraube hast du nicht zufällig noch gefunden ;-)?

@ Grauer, 
danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Februar 2011)

Hoch das war ja mal wieder geschmeidig heute , ne Piste wie ne Betonbahn am Ofen, man konnte den Krater wieder exorbitant rocken, und im letzten Anlieger muß man langsam aufpassen ,nich mit dem Lenker aufzusetzen  Herrrrrlisch datt


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hoch das war ja mal wieder geschmeidig heute , ne Piste wie ne Betonbahn am Ofen, man konnte den Krater wieder exorbitant rocken, und im letzten Anlieger muß man langsam aufpassen ,nich mit dem Lenker aufzusetzen  Herrrrrlisch datt



Jau. War geil. Die Anlieger sind der Hammer.


----------



## toje (23. Februar 2011)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Hey Thomas,
> seid ihr gestern noch lange auf der Piste gewesen?
> Die fehlende Schraube hast du nicht zufällig noch gefunden ;-)?
> 
> ...




hmm... so 2-3 abfahrten haben wir noch gemacht,aber keine schraube mehr dabei gefunden.


----------



## Chrashem (23. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hmm... so 2-3 abfahrten haben wir noch gemacht,aber keine schraube mehr dabei gefunden.



Das war echt schon krass das du die kleinen Zentrierscheiben überhaupt gesehen hast. 
Aber die Strecke an der AS ist schon ein anderes Kaliber als der Ofen. Respekt ihr geht alle gut ab .
Ist Freitag vllt. jemand an der AS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (23. Februar 2011)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Das war echt schon krass das du die kleinen Zentrierscheiben überhaupt gesehen hast.
> Aber die Strecke an der AS ist schon ein anderes Kaliber als der Ofen. Respekt ihr geht alle gut ab .
> Ist Freitag vllt. jemand an der AS?



Wenn meine Erkältung wieder weg ist könnte ich gegen 16 Uhr da sein. Wir haben uns glaube ich 2009 oder so mal in der Mark getroffen, damals war ich noch auf meinem Hardtail unterwegs, falls du dich erinnerst.


----------



## Chrashem (23. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wenn meine Erkältung wieder weg ist könnte ich gegen 16 Uhr da sein. Wir haben uns glaube ich 2009 oder so mal in der Mark getroffen, damals war ich noch auf meinem Hardtail unterwegs, falls du dich erinnerst.



Ufff, ich weiß leider nicht ob ich bis 16 Uhr kann, das richtet sich danach wann meine Holde aus Lübeck wieder kommt. Ich kan dir morgen mehr sagen. 
Wo kommst du den her?
Und erinnerung in meinem Alter ist so eine Sache, dafür bin ich letztes Jahr zuoft auf den Kopf gefallen.


----------



## hugecarl (23. Februar 2011)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Ufff, ich weiß leider nicht ob ich bis 16 Uhr kann, das richtet sich danach wann meine Holde aus Lübeck wieder kommt. Ich kan dir morgen mehr sagen.
> Wo kommst du den her?
> Und erinnerung in meinem Alter ist so eine Sache, dafür bin ich letztes Jahr zuoft auf den Kopf gefallen.



Jo. Mir kommt aus der Innenstadt. Ich fahr dann da miter DB hin. Kann auch sein dass das 2008 war oder so. Weiß ich nimmer genau. Das war da weiter hinten inner Mark, beim Drop über die Wurzeln.


----------



## Chrashem (23. Februar 2011)

Alles klar ich geb dir noch bescheid. 
Wie säh es den beim Chaz aus für ne Runde vormittags?

Edit:
@ Brandanschlag
Hab gerade nur halbherzig gelesen. Du kommst aus der Innenstadt, wär Hacheney einfacher für dich? Da könnt ich dich theoretisch einsammeln.


----------



## hugecarl (23. Februar 2011)

Je nachdem bestimmt komfortabler. Weil der Zug fährt nur jede Stunde. Also je nachdem wann du Zeit hast, würde ich auf deine Mitnahmemöglichkeit zurückkommen. Danke


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Februar 2011)

Ich will Samstag und Sonntag aufs Fahrrad, vergesst mich nicht!


----------



## chaz (24. Februar 2011)

Ich bin erst Freitag wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs. Und Sonntag.


----------



## toje (24. Februar 2011)

wenn ich das wetter da draußen sehe, könnte ich mir in den hintern beißen das ich mich gestern nicht auch noch aufraffen konnte.
der geburtstag ist auf grund von magen/darm erkrankungen ausgefallen.


----------



## chaz (24. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wenn ich das wetter da draußen sehe, könnte ich mir in den hintern beißen das ich mich gestern nicht auch noch aufraffen konnte.
> der geburtstag ist auf grund von magen/darm erkrankungen ausgefallen.



Das ist ja echt ärgerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (24. Februar 2011)

wollte auch Samstag und Sonntag los, irgendwer auch Interesse an ner Tour?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. Februar 2011)

wie siehts denn mit morgen aus?
würd gern ma kalves testen 
jemand dabei?


----------



## hugecarl (24. Februar 2011)

So wer is jetz morgen wann an der AS ?

btw: Dieses Forum ist echt voll mit Bekloppten.


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Februar 2011)

Kennst doch toje, was der für einen scheiß macht


----------



## Chrashem (24. Februar 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So wer is jetz morgen wann an der AS ?
> 
> btw: Dieses Forum ist echt voll mit Bekloppten.



Hi, sry das ich mich jetzt erst melde. 
Also morgen versuch ich es einzurichten das ich sowas gegen 12 an der AS bin. Ich werd allerdings nur so bis 15 Uhr bleiben da ich um 16 Uhr meine Dame abhole, und dann ein wenig feier.


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2011)

Bin für heute raus, Mädels. Muss mich etwas pflegen. Aber Sonntag bin ich rollern, YEAH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (25. Februar 2011)

Hoffe nichts schlimmes!
Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?
Hat es bei euch geregnet oder etwas in der Art, sprich, ist die AS befahrbar? Wollte da aber nicht allein rumkriechen


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. Februar 2011)

wäre auch dabei ^^
oh ach dann kannst mir auch direkt mal den dämpfer aus deinem big air mitbringen, wollte ich ja mal testen ob es stahlfeder mehr bringt


----------



## hugecarl (25. Februar 2011)

Ich wär morgen auch anner AS denksch ma.


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Februar 2011)

Mach ich.

So 11-12Uhr bin ich dann da


----------



## DerGraue (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo: Morgen AS hört sich gut an werde auch da sein


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Februar 2011)

wer will Sonntag AS oder Berch?


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre am Sonntag auch an der AS dabei, wenn der Boden nicht zu weich ist... will ja nicht wieder als Zerstörer beschimpft werden. Sonst treffen am Berch


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ... will ja nicht wieder als Zerstörer beschimpft werden.



Den ruf wirst du eh nicht mehr los....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. Februar 2011)

evtl. bin ich sonntag dabei mit freundin und hund, muss das aber erstma irgendwie hingebogen bekommen


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Februar 2011)

@Chaz: Ich hab dich auch lieb 
Ohne mich hätten du und der Graue doch garkeinen dem sie noch was beibringen könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> @Chaz: Ich hab dich auch lieb
> Ohne mich hätten du und der Graue doch garkeinen dem sie noch was beibringen könnten



Ich weiß. Kennst du die Geschichte mit dem Hopfen und dem Malz?


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Februar 2011)

Du meinst Bier oder "Hopfen und Malz - Gott erhalts"?


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2011)

Nee, nee. So in etwa: 





...also verloren.


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Februar 2011)

Da wird aber Raphnix sein Herz bluten...


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Da wird aber Raphnix sein Herz bluten...



Bei so einer Baden-Plörre?


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Februar 2011)

Er ist doch auch nen Wichspüler bzw. nen Weichgespülter


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich ist er ja Hesse und somit gestraft genug.


----------



## tadea nuts (25. Februar 2011)

Morgen AS könnte bei mir knapp werden. Wer ist Sonntag unterwegs?


----------



## hugecarl (26. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nee, nee. So in etwa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Büah, ekelhaft ... dann doch lieber ein schönes Astra.
Und ich denke ich werd morgen anner as eher so gegen 13 uhr oder so aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (26. Februar 2011)

Sorry, ich hab das heute ma gut verpennt. Hätte noch den Zug um halb 2 bekommen können, aber AS wär heute für mich eh nich so gut gewesen. Immer noch erkältet ...


----------



## DerGraue (26. Februar 2011)

War mal wieder ein guter Tag an der AS. Rainer der erste Double ist gefallen. Yeah


----------



## chaz (26. Februar 2011)

Yo, war richtig gut. Waren ein paar richtig gute runs dabei. 
@Furchenzieher:


----------



## Raphnex (26. Februar 2011)

geht es dem grauen wieder besser?!?


----------



## chaz (26. Februar 2011)

Das kommt davon, wenn man mit der U30-Klasse mithalten will.


----------



## DerGraue (26. Februar 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> geht es dem grauen wieder besser?!?


Ja danke der nachfrage heute ging das schon wieder für ein paar Runs hat es gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (26. Februar 2011)

BVB!

Danke, wichtiger war noch das ich mich wohl gefühlt hab und mal 1-2 saubere Runs hatte. Bis auf den Frontflip in die Tiefe am Boris. Hänchen sind Böse!


----------



## Raphnex (27. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja danke der nachfrage heute ging das schon wieder für ein paar Runs hat es gereicht



joa sahst freitag abend echt übel aus! aber wenn das radfahren schon wieder läuft is ja gut


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Februar 2011)

Jo,

war echt lustig gestern, bis auf den No foot big eggs, 
und Reiner is über den Ersten Double mit schlicker Anfahrt.....Korrekt...


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> war echt lustig gestern, bis auf den *No foot big eggs*,


Netter Ausdruck....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Netter Ausdruck....


 

Bin ma gespannt aufs Video, wenn Antje aus dem Quark kommt...


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Bin ma gespannt aufs Video, wenn Antje aus dem Quark kommt...



wieso denn jetzt antje!? 
apropros video, schaut euch das mal an hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9074/h


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2011)

Antje, die Robbe.  Schickes Vid.


----------



## hugecarl (27. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> apropros video, schaut euch das mal an hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9074/h



Kannte ich zwar schon, ist aber echt sehr geil. Wer auf sowas steht, sollte ab und zu mal im Hochtourenfred in der Galerie hier reingucken. Da sieht man sowas andauernd


----------



## chaz (28. Februar 2011)

Moin. Wies sieht´s denn morgen mit ´ner Runde ballern aus? Wie war die Tour, Toje?


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Februar 2011)

Morgen!
Nass bestimmt oder hats in Dortmund nicht ununterbrochen geregnet, wie in Wuppertal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (28. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Wies sieht´s denn morgen mit ´ner Runde ballern aus? Wie war die Tour, Toje?


 

moin moin,

wo wollste denn hin morgen!?

die tour ist ins wasser gefallen...es war keiner so recht motiviert bei dem wetter.


----------



## chaz (28. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wo wollste denn hin morgen!?
> 
> die tour ist ins wasser gefallen...es war keiner so recht motiviert bei dem wetter.



AS oder Berg. Ist mir egal.


----------



## toje (28. Februar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> AS oder Berg. Ist mir egal.


 

mir auch egal...lass erst mal gucken wie das wetter morgen so wird!?


----------



## chaz (28. Februar 2011)

toje schrieb:


> mir auch egal...lass erst mal gucken wie das wetter morgen so wird!?



Soll ja trocken bleiben...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Februar 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja danke der nachfrage heute ging das schon wieder für ein paar Runs hat es gereicht


 

Hast Du getz noch Fottos von unserem Gelurche gemacht???


----------



## Pascal464 (1. März 2011)

Wir sind ab 14 uhr am ebberg!


----------



## chaz (1. März 2011)

Bin ab 14.30 Uhr da.....


----------



## toje (1. März 2011)

man man man, ihr habt noch alle etwas vom leben!!! 
ich bin erst um 15:15uhr da...


----------



## FunkyRay (1. März 2011)

Taschentuch? *Gut das ich wieder weit weg bin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (1. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Taschentuch? *Gut das ich wieder weit weg bin*




ach, bei dir ist das kein thema...du besorgst es dir schon selbst am nächsen chickenway!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (1. März 2011)

Lach nur, wenn du für ein wenig Freude, das Leid anderer in kauf nimmst - du Despot!
Hab kurz dran gedacht, weil ich eh am Arsch von Nils klebte mit drüber zu gehen über den Boris und dann doch noch abgebrochen... zu spät


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. März 2011)

eure arbeitszeiten hätte ich gern......gerade reingekommen....und muss wieder los...*kotz*


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. März 2011)

Ich glaub auch irgendwas mach ich im Leben falsch....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. März 2011)

Apropos Leben,

morgen jemand am Ofen?  so ab 16..30.......


----------



## tadea nuts (1. März 2011)

Ab 16h will ich da auch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Apropos Leben,
> 
> morgen jemand am Ofen?  so ab 16..30.......



Bin erst Freitag wieder unterwegs. Und Samstag. Samstag Kalwes, die Damen?


----------



## Raphnex (2. März 2011)

guten morgen,
 jemand zeit und lust auf biken heute? könnte so ab 13 - 14 uhr


----------



## toje (2. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> morgen jemand zeit und lust auf biken? könnte so ab 13 - 14 uhr


 

nö, morgen geht nicht.aber ich hätte heute lust auf ne kleine tour...wer noch???


----------



## FunkyRay (2. März 2011)

Samstag Kalwes, dabei!
Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag kann ich auch, drückt mal die Daumen für gutes Wetter, wenn ich schonmal 2 Tage Urlaub habe!!!


----------



## Raphnex (2. März 2011)

@ toje wann und wohin willste oder was hälste von Little champery heute?


----------



## toje (2. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @ toje wann und wohin willste oder was hälste von Little champery heute?


 
hmm, noch keinen genauen plan...jetzt funkt der graue auch noch dazwischen.little champ lohnt nicht für mich...das wird mir zu spät.es gibt ja noch leute hier, die arbeiten müssen!!!


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> jemand zeit und lust auf biken heute? könnte so ab 13 - 14 uhr


Morgen wäre ich für eine Runde AS zu haben. Freitag auch.


----------



## Raphnex (2. März 2011)

wat will der graue den so machen?
achim is ja um 16uhr am berg wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wollen wir uns dort schon so gegen 14:30 treffen?


----------



## toje (2. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wat will der graue den so machen?
> achim is ja um 16uhr am berg wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wollen wir uns dort schon so gegen 14:30 treffen?


 

der graue ist raus für heute...
äh, mit wem genau willst du dich denn um 14:30 uhr treffen!?
also ich mache da dann gerade feierabend!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (2. März 2011)

Er will uns damit suggerieren, er hätte Freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (2. März 2011)

so ich war jetzt ne stunde laufen hat jetzt jemand zeit zum biken?!?!?!? schei*** arbeitende bevölkerung


----------



## FunkyRay (2. März 2011)

Irgendwann bohr ich dir nen Loch ins Knie und streue noch Sand rein!!!


----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

Tach auch. So ein mist musste bis gerade Arbeiten aber morgen ne runde AS hätte ich schon lust bei dem Wetter


----------



## tadea nuts (2. März 2011)

Schöner Tag am Berch! Wer ist Freitag unterwegs?


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

Morgen so 15.00 Uhr AS?


----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen so 15.00 Uhr AS?


 15.30 bin ich am Start


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> 15.30 bin ich am Start



Suppäääää. Samstag Kalwes?


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> schei*** arbeitende bevölkerung



Sch.... schwuttige BWL-Studis.


----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Suppäääää. Samstag Kalwes?


 Aber hallo da ist noch so ein Double der genommen werden möchte Yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

Was meinste Chaz was für Reifen morgen


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

Ich lasse die Wetties drauf. Gestern am Berg waren sie bei der linken line von Vorteil. Ich denke an den angetauten Stellen machen sie auch morgen Sinn.


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Aber hallo da ist noch so ein Double der genommen werden möchte Yeah



So isses!


----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich lasse die Wetties drauf. Gestern am Berg waren sie bei der linken line von Vorteil. Ich denke an den angetauten Stellen machen sie auch morgen Sinn.


 Also Minions


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Also Minions



Du fährst vor.


----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du fährst vor.


 Mache ich doch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (2. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Also Minions


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


>


Gestern habe ich gelacht.....


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Mache ich doch immer



Nur unter Gewaltandrohung....


----------



## toje (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich gelacht.....



na das lag ja nicht nur an den reifen... glaube ich...!?


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na das lag ja nicht nur an den reifen... glaube ich...!?


Wohl wahr, wohl wahr. War sehr lustig. Was´n mit dir morgen?


----------



## toje (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wohl wahr, wohl wahr. War sehr lustig. Was´n mit dir morgen?




nö, morgen habe ich nen termin.


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

Stimmt....da war was......


----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt....da war was......


 Ach ja


----------



## toje (2. März 2011)

seht ihr... das kind darf nicht... :-/


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> seht ihr... das kind darf nicht... :-/



Soviel zum Thema: Beziehung? Habe ich nicht. Ich bin Diktator!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pascal464 (2. März 2011)

Wir sind morgen ab 13 Uhr ?am? AS... hab noch nicht gerafft wofür diese Abkürzung steht 
Samstag Kalwes bin ich auch dabei!

Lager ist übrigens bestellt


----------



## toje (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema: Beziehung? Habe ich nicht. Ich bin Diktator!!!



na um die familie gehts da eher.. 

@ pascal: as ist da, wo wir uns zum ersten mal mit dem dennis getroffen haben.zu viele sauger hier!!! 

bin wech, viel spaß noch.


----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema: Beziehung? Habe ich nicht. Ich bin Diktator!!!


 Wie lange noch?


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wie lange noch?



Noch nie so gewesen....


----------



## DerGraue (2. März 2011)

So dann sach ich mal bis morgen gehe jetzt mal auf die Terasse  Sterne bewundern


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

Gute Reise.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. März 2011)

Jau Samstag Kalwes is o.k., wär auch schon ab 11.30 12.00 Uhr da hab nich so viel zeit , Ofen war heut lustig, war aber trotzdem froh Wetties drauf zu haben und Krater war echt anstrengend......pffffff


----------



## chaz (2. März 2011)

Samstag high noon ist okay. Bin dabei. Der Boden auf der rechten line war gestern echt anstrengend....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (2. März 2011)

werd versuchen samstag auch da zu sein, pünklich.......
frau pennt bei mir, also vielleicht 

mit rainers dämpfer und den dreckigen Däns drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8073526 schrieb:
			
		

> werd versuchen samstag auch da zu sein, pünklich.......
> frau pennt bei mir, also vielleicht



Fang früher an, dann biste eher fertig. Und denkan die Worte von Rocky´s Trainer.


----------



## chaz (3. März 2011)

Carlo723 schrieb:


> Der Boden ist am wichtigsten,* ich denke*.


Sicher?


----------



## FunkyRay (3. März 2011)

Was mit meinem DÃ¤mpfer? Passte er nicht oder hast ihn nun drin?

Kann mir einer 1000â¬ schenken? Schon sehr verlockend und passt perfekt zum Demo.
Pitch


----------



## hugecarl (3. März 2011)

Willste jetzt ne Tourenassel werden oder wat ?


----------



## FunkyRay (3. März 2011)

Willst jetzt frech werden? Pass auf das die Assel das nächste mal die Bremse findet, wenn du liegst


----------



## hugecarl (3. März 2011)

F
R
A
G
E

Das Wort ist dir bekannt oder ?  Seit wann bist du eigentlich ein Esel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (3. März 2011)

Ja, ist mir bekannt, deine Frage hatte aber einen leicht Sarkastischen unterton und war mir deswegen keine Antwort wert.
Trend geht halt zum Zweitbike


----------



## hugecarl (3. März 2011)

Ich spreche Sarkasmus. Fließend.
Aber mach dann bloß diese weißen Reifen da runter :kotz:


----------



## chaz (3. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Willste jetzt ne Tourenassel werden oder wat ?



Der Steinewerfer wieder....


----------



## chaz (3. März 2011)

War das wieder schön an der As heute. Morgen wieder. So ab 14.30 Uhr.


----------



## hugecarl (3. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Steinewerfer wieder....



Könntest du mich bitte nicht mit den Idioten in eine Schublade stecken die bei G8-Gipfeln Steine werfen und das als politische Tat bezeichnen ?


----------



## chaz (3. März 2011)

Ich korrigiere: Der Glashaussitzer wieder..... Besser?


----------



## hugecarl (3. März 2011)

Achso meinst das  Aber warum sitze ich im Glashaus


----------



## chaz (3. März 2011)

Weil du mit Tourenasseln um dich wirfst....


----------



## hugecarl (3. März 2011)

Das muss ja keine Beleidigung sein  Touren fahren macht auch Spaß, ich gebs ja zu. Aber nur mit Kondition


----------



## Pascal464 (3. März 2011)

Wir sind morgen auch ab ca. 14 Uhr anna AS!  Berg war heut gut rutschig... Hat nicht jemand vielleicht noch Wetscreams oder Swampthings da die er mir verkaufen würde? Ansonsten werd ich mir welche bestellen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. März 2011)

Habe noch ´nen Wettie in super tacky.


----------



## Pascal464 (3. März 2011)

Wenn da noch ganz gut Profil drauf ist, nehm ich den gern! Dann besorg ich mir nur noch nen Swampthing für vorn!  Wenn du morgen auch zur AS kommst, dann sag mir was du  dafür bekommst und wir können direkt Geld gegen Ware tauschen!


----------



## chaz (3. März 2011)

Pascal464 schrieb:


> Wenn da noch ganz gut Profil drauf ist, nehm ich den gern! Dann besorg ich mir nur noch nen Swampthing für vorn!  Wenn du morgen auch zur AS kommst, dann sag mir was du  dafür bekommst und wir können direkt Geld gegen Ware tauschen!



Mache ich. Der ist noch ganz neu. Vielleicht  habe ich auch noch einen angefahrenen. Schaue morgen mal nach.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2011)

Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen ABER das würd ich anders herum machen....


----------



## Pascal464 (3. März 2011)

Hmm, irre ich mich dann doch in meiner Erinnerung, dass mir Swamp vorn und Wet hinten empfohlen wurde? Warum meinst du andersrum? Ein Kumpel von mit hatte heut den Wetscream vorne drauf und hatte recht große Probleme mit Querwurzeln... gut, die haste mit jedem Reifen, aber er empfand es als recht krass!

Meinste also anders herum wäre es besser?


----------



## FunkyRay (3. März 2011)

Wer hatte nochmal nen iBeam von euch? Toje? Hatte da irgendwas gehört, dass er nicht so gut hält?
Meinen Sattel hab ich ja nichtmehr hin bekommen, da war dann auch ne Schraube abgerissen... den hatte es total verbogen.
Chainreaction hat gerade ein nettes Angebot für nen Komplettset Stütze+Sattel Angebot ist woh auch die für Freeride gemachte Version


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. März 2011)

Ist jemand morgen aufer Halde? Wenn ja wieviel Uhr? War noch nie dort, und was ich noch Fragen wollte. Ist es dort trocken?


----------



## hugecarl (3. März 2011)

Auf der Halde in Deusen sind wir eigentlich nie unterwegs.


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. März 2011)

Ist die so schlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pascal464 (3. März 2011)

Hi Cedric!
Also ich war zwar schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr dort, aber ich bin mir recht sicher dass es dort morgen nicht sehr angenehm zum racen ist! Der Boden ist über Nacht gefroren und wird dann morgen früh durch die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung dort oben fix aufgetaut... Das bedeutet sehr weichen, langsamen evtl sogar matschigen boden. Da man wenn es trocken ist schon gut pedalieren muss werden wohl die letzten sprünge kaum zu springen sein. Abgesehen davon geht die Strecke kaputt!
Also ist morgen nicht gerade empfehlenswert für die halde!


----------



## hugecarl (3. März 2011)

Außerdem sind hier mehr die Freerider/Downhiller unterwegs ... das auf der Halde da oben sind nur ein paar Tables und Steilkurven.


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. März 2011)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## chaz (4. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Außerdem sind hier mehr die Freerider/Downhiller unterwegs ...


Und Tourenasseln. Nicht vergessen....


----------



## chaz (4. März 2011)

Pascal464 schrieb:


> Hmm, irre ich mich dann doch in meiner Erinnerung, dass mir Swamp vorn und Wet hinten empfohlen wurde? Warum meinst du andersrum? Ein Kumpel von mit hatte heut den Wetscream vorne drauf und hatte recht große Probleme mit Querwurzeln... gut, die haste mit jedem Reifen, aber er empfand es als recht krass!
> 
> Meinste also anders herum wäre es besser?


Wettie nach vorn. Wenn´s hinten rutscht ist doch wurscht. Vorne braucht man die Kontrolle. Die langen Stollen brauchen etwas Eingewöhnung, da sie in Kurven "umknicken". Ist aber nicht so wild. Da Rad versetzt dann kurz. Der weiche ist zwar eigentlich für die Temperaturen nicht so prall. Da ist der 60a besser. Im Bereich, wo der 42a, gut arbeitet, sind dem Querwurzeln relativ egal. Das Ding klebt ja wie sau. Heute wirst du den aber nicht zwingend brauchen. An der AS ist es um Längen besser, als am Berch. So´n Minion sorgt trotzdem an manchen Stellen für spannende Szenen.   Kleiner Tip zum Verringern des Rollwiderstandes: Mittelstollen cutten.


----------



## chaz (4. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wer hatte nochmal nen iBeam von euch? Toje? Hatte da irgendwas gehört, dass er nicht so gut hält?



Halten tut das Ding schon. Irgendwann (nach genügend Erdungen) fehlen am Sattel durch Ausbrüche an der Schiene die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Da kann´s in Wibe mit dem Lift schonmal enger werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (4. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Halten tut das Ding schon. Irgendwann (nach genügend Erdungen) fehlen am Sattel durch Ausbrüche an der Schiene die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Da kann´s in Wibe mit dem Lift schonmal enger werden....



moin moin,

ach mit nem ordentlichem sattel fluppt das schon...aber ich habe noch 3-7 "normale" sättel im keller.also ray, wennse einne brauchst, sach bescheid.


----------



## hugecarl (4. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und Tourenasseln. Nicht vergessen....



Freeridetourenasseln


----------



## Daniel12 (4. März 2011)

Freeridetassen...


----------



## Raphnex (4. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Willste jetzt ne Tourenassel werden oder wat ?



würd dir mal ganz gut tun kurzer dann wärste auf der piste net immer so schnell fertig und müsstest aufem hosenboden runterrutschen


----------



## FunkyRay (4. März 2011)

Lol  
morgen, 12Uhr am Kalwes war richtig oder?


----------



## hugecarl (4. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> würd dir mal ganz gut tun kurzer dann wärste auf der piste net immer so schnell fertig und müsstest aufem hosenboden runterrutschen



Nur damit du dich erinnerst: Wir sind mal zusammen ne Tour gefahren


----------



## Cedric_RE (4. März 2011)

War Heute trotzdem da gewesen, bis auf ein DHler (Michael26) und ein DHler und Dirter war niemand da gewesen. Ihr hattet recht gehabt 80% der Strecke war zu rutschig aber es hat trotzdem mega spass gemacht. 

Nur was nicht lustig war der verfluchte steile Berg, nach oben laufen.


----------



## tadea nuts (4. März 2011)

War echt rutschi, flutschig am Berg. Soweit mein Schienbein morgen nicht schmerzt, komm ich auch zum Kalwes.


----------



## chaz (4. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Lol
> morgen, 12Uhr am Kalwes war richtig oder?


Yepp. War heute wieder richtig guuuut an der AS.
Überall Schmuddelkinder:


----------



## DerGraue (4. März 2011)

Nabend war ein guter tag heute, hab mal das Bild von Holger und seinem Verfolger reingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2011)

Pascal464 schrieb:


> Hmm, irre ich mich dann doch in meiner Erinnerung, dass mir Swamp vorn und Wet hinten empfohlen wurde? Warum meinst du andersrum? Ein Kumpel von mit hatte heut den Wetscream vorne drauf und hatte recht große Probleme mit Querwurzeln... gut, die haste mit jedem Reifen, aber er empfand es als recht krass!
> 
> Meinste also anders herum wäre es besser?


 
Wetties vorn sind der Brüller, gerade bei Querwurzeln, hinten sind sie aber ne ziemliche Bremse, weil dort das meiste Gewicht lastet, der Swampthing läuft halt nen Tacken geschmeider und hat trotzdem super Seitenhalt, fahre jetzt schon die zweite Saison diese Kombi, funzt sehr gut (außerdem ist der Swampthing billig und hinten ist nunmal der größte Verschleiss im Winter)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Yepp. War heute wieder richtig guuuut an der AS.
> Überall Schmuddelkinder:


 

Und abends lässt er sich von seiner Holden den Siff aus den Haaren rupfen....schöööön....


----------



## Pascal464 (4. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wetties vorn sind der Brüller, gerade bei Querwurzeln, hinten sind sie aber ne ziemliche Bremse, weil dort das meiste Gewicht lastet, der Swampthing läuft halt nen Tacken geschmeider und hat trotzdem super Seitenhalt, fahre jetzt schon die zweite Saison diese Kombi, funzt sehr gut (außerdem ist der Swampthing billig und hinten ist nunmal der größte Verschleiss im Winter)



Hab vom Holger heut einen schonen 42a Wetti und nen 60er Swamp bekommen!  Bin mal gespannt was das ausmacht!
HOLGER: Denk an die PN!

Bin morgen am Kalwes leider doch nicht am Start. Famile ist statt dessen am Start! 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2011)

Wirst sehen, datt fluppt..


----------



## FunkyRay (5. März 2011)

Oha... was ein Tag!
Hut ab vor Chaz und dem Schlucker! Wenn ich die Eier mal hätte...
Dem Rest 'Gute Besserung'!


----------



## chaz (5. März 2011)

@ NuMetal: PEDAL!!! Etwas mehr treten, dann fluppt das.
@ Bodo & Kira: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## toje (5. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ NuMetal: PEDAL!!! Etwas mehr treten, dann fluppt das.
> @ Bodo & Kira: Gute Besserung!!!




hey, kann man euch denn nicht einmal alleine lassen!? tztztz was der alte mann denn???


----------



## DerGraue (5. März 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche, es ist die alte Verletzung sie ist nie richtig verheilt. Also morgen geht bei mir nix, ( Assel hier gerade auf Krücken rum und hab Schmeeeerzen )


----------



## DerGraue (5. März 2011)

@ Toje wie war den das Tourefahren ich glaube das werde ich in nächster Zeit mal machen ist nicht so Risikoreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (5. März 2011)

@DerGraue:
Has du nich die neue Saint Bremse ? Wo haste die denn bestellt wenn ich fragen darf, wollte mir die wohl auch holen  btw: Gute Besserung und was ist passiert ?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. März 2011)

Meinst nicht, die ist etwas Overkill um Touren damit zu asseln


----------



## chaz (5. März 2011)

@ Tourenassel im Glashaus: Anker!


----------



## tadea nuts (5. März 2011)

Bin morgen ab 12-12.30 Uhr am Berg mit Billy und Robbe.


----------



## hugecarl (5. März 2011)

@Chaz: Danke.
@Numetal: Ach du fährst doch eh nur Touren auf Radwegen


----------



## Kurtchen (5. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche, es ist die alte Verletzung sie ist nie richtig verheilt. Also morgen geht bei mir nix, ( Assel hier gerade auf Krücken rum und hab Schmeeeerzen )


 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (5. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> @ Toje wie war den das Tourefahren ich glaube das werde ich in nächster Zeit mal machen ist nicht so Risikoreich




anstrengend aber gut!  hmm das mit dem risiko ist ja so eine sache... manch einer kann noch nicht mal gescheit den berg hoch schieben.


----------



## chaz (6. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> anstrengend aber gut!  hmm das mit dem risiko ist ja so eine sache... manch einer kann noch nicht mal gescheit den berg hoch schieben.



Ich sage es ja immer wieder: Zu Fuß ist das alles viel zu gefährlich!!!


----------



## Cedric_RE (6. März 2011)

Kurze Frage:

Der Dortmund Aplerbeck Park, ist der wirklich so gut wie es die Seite von denen es preist? Und kann man dort mit nem Dirt es befahren?


----------



## chaz (6. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Außerdem sind hier mehr die Freerider/Downhiller unterwegs ...


Nur mal zur Erinnerung....      Frag´ mal bei einen von denen nach.


----------



## Pascal464 (6. März 2011)

Meinst du den Dirt Track oder die Skateanlage?


----------



## hugecarl (6. März 2011)

So, ich werd gegen 14 Uhr am TT sein und endlich mal wieder fahren. Für die anderen Strecken am Berg bin ich noch zu erkältet.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. März 2011)

Wäre so gern aufm Bike, aber mein Knöchel ist fast 2mal so dick wie er sein sollte. Viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## chaz (6. März 2011)

Voll der Invalidentrupp hier....


----------



## FunkyRay (6. März 2011)

Lernen durch Schmerz


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2011)

Moinsen,

ja gestern war echt ne harte Sache gleich am Anfang direkt 2 Ausfälle, hier auch meine besten Genesungswünsche an die versehrten....
Trotzdem war es noch ganz gut den Tag, hat echt noch Laune gemacht, Boden war Super..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrashem (6. März 2011)

Morgen Abend einer für eine kleine Feierabendrunde zu haben?


----------



## chaz (6. März 2011)

Bin am Dienstag wieder am Start.


----------



## Chrashem (6. März 2011)

Ich könnte Mittwochabend auch eine kleine Runde fahren. Dienstag bin ich raus.


----------



## Cedric_RE (6. März 2011)

Pascal464 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Dirt Track oder die Skateanlage?



Wenn ich wüßte was das wäre, laut deren Seite kann man es nicht rauslesen.


----------



## Pascal464 (6. März 2011)

Also ich war schon ewig nicht mehr dort! Der "dirttrack" war ehr was zum anfangen. Viel ist da auch nicht, also nicht gerade empfehlenswert! zustand kann ich nix zu sagen. Von der Skateanlage hab ich letzte woche noch gehört, die sollen sw wohl ganz nett umgebaut haben! die ist am gymnasium an der schweizer allee!

In Dortmund hombruch der track ist komplett zu klump gefahren. kann man momentna auch völlig knicken! Vergiss das lieber alles für das frühjahr und fahr im wald mitm fully!


----------



## Cedric_RE (6. März 2011)

Ich habe ja eben kein Fully und bei uns an der Dirtline kannste es knicken weil einfach das ding verhurt wurde von den Blagen.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. März 2011)

Moin, will morgen leicht rollen, jemand Lust auf Ofen so gegen 11uhr?


----------



## toje (6. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin, will morgen leicht rollen, jemand Lust auf Ofen so gegen 11uhr?



nix zu tun oder was!?am montag wird wieder der angie gedient!!!  hat jetzt einer mal die videos von der robbe bei youtube gefunden!?


----------



## FunkyRay (6. März 2011)

2 Tage Urlaub. 
In Augsburg ist Dienstag Fasching und da bin ich ja gaaaaanz großer Fan. Ich Feier am Mittwoch wenn alle jecken weinen. 

Ihr wisst wo ich bin, falls ich einen von euch Anrufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (7. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin, will morgen leicht rollen, jemand Lust auf Ofen so gegen 11uhr?



EDIT: Ich hab keine Lust auf früh aufstehen ... werd dann wohl aber morgen ne Tour in Richtung Ofen fahren.


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> am montag wird wieder der angie gedient!!!:


JAWOLL!!!


toje schrieb:


> hat jetzt einer mal die videos von der robbe bei youtube gefunden!?


Nein!!!   

Was´n mit morgen? Lust auf AS? Oder so?


----------



## toje (7. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n mit morgen? Lust auf AS? Oder so?


 

jau, können wir machen...


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

Wohin sollen wir?


----------



## toje (7. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wohin sollen wir?


 

keinen plan...lass mal morgen spontan entscheiden...bin gerade etwas zu müde für entscheidungen!!!


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

Lass dich mal nicht so hängen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (7. März 2011)

Je nachdem wann ihr morgen fahren wollt, wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. März 2011)

Ey wat lose,

gleich einer am Ofen, nen Pappnasen-ride fahren?


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Je nachdem wann ihr morgen fahren wollt, wäre ich auch dabei



Ja so 14.30-15.00 Uhr, ne?


----------



## FunkyRay (7. März 2011)

Ok, müssen wir mit dem Ort auf Toje warten oder machen wir was fest? Evtl. zieh ich dann die Trockenreifen auf.
Links zu den Videos hab ich mal in der IG gepostet


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. März 2011)

Tagchen Leute 

*I'm back *

Komme gerade von meinem ertsen Ausritt wieder, wollte eigentlich bis zum Ofen fahren um mal zu schauen was da so los ist. Das war aber mal garnichts. Hab es nur von mir Zuhause (Körne) bis zur Bittermark einmal hoch zur 4märkter Eiche und zurück geschafft, 22km in 2,5 Std und fertig wie Brötchen.

Deprimieren schlechte Kondition ich weiß, das schlimmste ist, dass ich auf dem Hauptweg in der Bittermark auf der Hälfte rasten musste weil ichs sonst nicht bis nach oben geschafft hätte.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, um in 4 Wochen zum Beginn der Saison wieder halbwegs fit zu sein und den angefutterten Winterspeck los zu werden, werde ich gleich am Mittwoch die Tour noch einmal fahren abends. Wenn sich jemand dran hängen möchte gerne, (Ben vielleicht?), zusammen ist sicher etwas angenehmer und man schafft vielleicht nen km mehr.

FR mäßig werde ich noch etwas warten müssen bis mal wieder dabei bin hab gerade keine Möglichkeit um von mir zum Spot zu fahren, meine Freundin ist nach Hünxe gezogen und hat den Wagen mitgenommen

Bis die Tage Ride on.


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

Lass uns auf den alten Sack warten....


----------



## hugecarl (7. März 2011)

Schön dass du wieder da bist  Ich werd mir morgen mal nen Adapter fürs Ladegerät kaufen vonner Lampe, dann können wa Mittwoch starten!

Ich war übrigens heute an der AS mit nen Kollegen. Hatte echt was sommerliches, und ich hab für meine Verhältnisse eigentlich recht gute Lines gefahren 

Ach und Dortmunder: Neben der AS hält ein Zug, 20 Min vom Hauptbahnhof. So bin ich da heute auch hingekommen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. März 2011)

Hehe wenn ich im Moment 20min mitm Downhiller strampel fahre ich glaube ich einmal die AS runter und brauch nen Sauerstoffzelt

gut das du das mitm Akku ansprichst werde ich auch gleich mal ans Ladegerät hängen. Aber so spät wollte ich am Mittwoch auch nicht los. So gegen 4 etwa von mir aus los dann 2 oder 2,5 Stunden fahren, also bis um diese Uhrzeit gerade ich denke da braucht man keine Lampe mehr oder?


----------



## FunkyRay (7. März 2011)

Nix da, du kommst morgen, falls wir an der AS fahren!!!

Welcome back


----------



## hugecarl (7. März 2011)

Ich denke ich werd die Lampe zumindest mitnehmen. 4 Uhr klingt gut, 15.30 wäre fast noch besser  Dann hat man 3 Stunden bis es so wie jetzt um halb 7 dunkel wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. März 2011)

Morgen bin ich bis 16.30 arbeiten, also so gegen halb 6 Zuhause ich habe Bedenken dass das zu spät sei könnte um noch zur AS zu kommen. Schade.

Am Mittwoch bin nur den halben Tag arbeiten weil ich mittags nen Termin habe und danach kann ich aufs Bike. Aber ob ich 3 Stunden strampeln durch halte, ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Ich muss mal schauen wie lange ich brauche aber 15.30 von zuhause aus los könnte ich eventuell packen am Mittwoch.


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

@Furchenzieher: Was macht eigentlich dein Knöchel?


----------



## toje (7. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass uns auf den alten Sack warten....




oh, welche ehre!!!  na dann ab zur as morgen!!!


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

Auf das hohe Alter kann man mal Rücksicht nehmen, ne....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. März 2011)

Wer ist den Furchenzieher??? Ist da jemand unangenehm aufgefallen


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Wer ist den Furchenzieher??? Ist da jemand unangenehm aufgefallen


Ist er, der......


----------



## chaz (7. März 2011)

Siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8028218&postcount=3015


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. März 2011)

TsTsTs immer die gleichen

Ich hab grad gesehen die AS hat ne neue Line wie geil ich glaube ich muss doch mal dringend dort vorbei schauen.

So bin fertig für heute, echt sau müde gerade geh mich weg legen

P.S.
ist von euch hier jemand bei Twitter oder ICQ???


----------



## hugecarl (7. März 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> ist von euch hier jemand bei Twitter oder ICQ???



Hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (7. März 2011)

@Chaz: Petze 
Werd wohl so um 13Uhr schon da sein... hab nur bis 16.30Uhr zeit


----------



## FunkyRay (7. März 2011)

Toje... was hast denn für Sättel da? So nen schnittiger, leichter aus der 200gr Klasse wäre ich sehr interessiert dran.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. März 2011)

rainer, dämper passt ganz gut, erstes gefähl sagt mein po ist besser als der luftdämpfer.
Aber noch hab ich bronchitis also sollte eigentlich im bett bleiben....da geh ich auch wieder hin, gleich

schätzchen, gib mir doch bitte nochma diesen dämpferservice typen. der so nen komplexen namen hatte. Werd den ma fragen was es will wenn er den luftdämpfer ma checkt, wenn der so wie er is heil is muss neuer dämpfer sein


----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Toje... was hast denn für Sättel da? So nen schnittiger, leichter aus der 200gr Klasse wäre ich sehr interessiert dran.



Meinst du, damit kommst du weiter und schlägst nicht mit dem bash auf?   

Für´s Schaf: http://www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## toje (8. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Toje... was hast denn für Sättel da? So nen schnittiger, leichter aus der 200gr Klasse wäre ich sehr interessiert dran.


 

moin moin,

nö so watt tolles habe ich net... nen selle italia flite und div. "freeridesättel"...die für dich wohl eher geeignet sind als son "racesattel". den zerstörst du eh wieder nur mit deiner masse an gewicht!!!


----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> nö so watt tolles habe ich net... nen selle italia flite und div. "freeridesättel"...die für dich wohl eher geeignet sind als son "racesattel". den zerstörst du eh wieder nur mit deiner masse an gewicht!!!



   Der wäre etwas für den Furchenzieher: Racesattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der wäre etwas für den Furchenzieher: Racesattel


 

ach, sättel werden total überbewertet!!!  so, ich diene jetzt wieder meiner first lady!!!


----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

Hat Astrid schon die Macht übernommen?


----------



## FunkyRay (8. März 2011)

Hey, schöne Feierabendrunde! Jetzt kann ich mal schön im Zug bubu machen 
Hoffe alle sind heile!


----------



## Raphnex (8. März 2011)

@toje 
es sind 2,5cm in beide richtungen aber ich gewöhn mich schon dran


----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

Jau, war spaßig. 
@Raphgarnix: In Krefeld wird´s spaßig....


----------



## Raphnex (8. März 2011)

joa da könntest du recht haben!
aber ich glaub für krefeld mach ich wieder den anderen drauf 
vorallem wenn ich das rennen mit fahren sollte!


----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

Weichei.


----------



## FunkyRay (8. März 2011)

Meinst wegen der mangelnden Fahrtehnik, damit du nicht an jedem Baum hängen bleibst?

Gott ist das schön im Glashaus zu sitzen und trotzdem mit Steinen zu werfen


----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Meinst wegen der mangelnden Fahrtehnik, damit du nicht an jedem Baum hängen bleibst?
> 
> Gott ist das schön im Glashaus zu sitzen und trotzdem mit Steinen zu werfen


----------



## Raphnex (8. März 2011)

will ja nicht platz 54 belegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> will ja nicht platz 54 belegen



Komm du da erstmal heile mit deinem Lenker runter....


----------



## Raphnex (8. März 2011)

wird schon laufen!


----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

Fahren.


----------



## Raphnex (8. März 2011)

das auch


----------



## FunkyRay (8. März 2011)

Laufen ist gefährlich!
Wer fährt alles mit, vielleicht bekomm ich es ja auch hin, lustig wäre es bestimmt, aber Letzter werden will ich nicht


----------



## chaz (8. März 2011)

Ich fahre ganz sicher mit. Ist echt spaßig.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. März 2011)

@Brandy

was ist, fahren wir heute Abend trotz Regenvorhersage?

15.30 kann ich schaffen, hab ich soweit abgeklärt. Würde dann sagen am Haupteingang vom Ostfriedhof (Robert Koch Str.) als Treffpunkt, das müsste etwa in der Mitte von uns beide liegen.

edit:

oder 16.00 Uhr Eingang Bittermark, wenn du bis dahin alleine fahren möchtest.


----------



## hugecarl (9. März 2011)

Sorry, ich hab vergessen dass ich um 15 Uhr Fahrstunde habe  Außerdem sollte ich vielleicht meine Erkältung auskurieren ... morgen wirds leider auch nix, ich könnte Freitag aber. Und Samstag, und Sonntag


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. März 2011)

Macht nichts, fahr ich alleine.

Freitag muss ich mal schauen, sieht aber gut aus im Moment. Samstag und Sonntag werde ich wohl in Hünxe bei meiner Freundin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. März 2011)

@ chaz

wann ist den Krefeld, teoretisch sollte ich mit den zusätzlichen Gewicht aus dem Winter ja nun Bergab etwas schneller sein

Und fehlnde Fahrtechnik wird durch Wahnsinn ersetzt.


----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2011)

Wärst mal gestern mit uns gefahren, lieber Dortmunder... perfekter Boden!
Die Jugend von heut kennt keine Terminkalender, wa 
Warum ist die in Hünxe... wo oder was ist das überhaupt


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wärst mal gestern mit uns gefahren, lieber Dortmunder... perfekter Boden!
> Die Jugend von heut kennt keine Terminkalender, wa
> Warum ist die in Hünxe... wo oder was ist das überhaupt



Ja wie gesagt gestern war ich echt spät zuhause.

Hünxe ist das/am Ende der Welt, *hehe* beruflich Umgezogen, im Dezember schon.

T?e?r?m?i?n?... häää was  muss wohl durch meine altersdemenz verloren gegangen sein was das ist.


----------



## chaz (9. März 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> @ chaz
> 
> wann ist den Krefeld, teoretisch sollte ich mit den zusätzlichen Gewicht aus dem Winter ja nun Bergab etwas schneller sein
> 
> Und fehlnde Fahrtechnik wird durch Wahnsinn ersetzt.



Ende April. Ist aber 'ne kleine und anspruchsvolle Piste. Hast ja noch ein paar Wochen Zeit zum Training. Sollten da eh nochmal vorher fahren.


----------



## Raphnex (9. März 2011)

ja wäre ich auch für 
wer kann und will den heute fahren hab grad meine letzte klausur hintermich gebracht jaul!!!!

@dortmunder kommste zur 'AS?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. März 2011)

Ich guck mal ob ich es schon bis dahin schaffe

Mach jetzt gleich erstmal Feierabend, habe dann noch einen Termin und wollte danach los. Wenn ich es schaffe komme ich auch noch gerne kurz an der AS vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (9. März 2011)

setzt es dir einfach als ziel und mach es


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. März 2011)

Jawohl Drill Sergeant

Bin Raus, schau später nochmal rein, wenns trocken bleibt bin ich dann heute Nachmittag unterwegs.


----------



## Raphnex (9. März 2011)

mach das


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. März 2011)

jetzt regnet's auch noch, son Mist ein schöner Strich durch die schönen neuen guten Vorsätze.


----------



## pixel01 (9. März 2011)

Hallo an alle.
  Würdet ihr einen nicht Eingeweihten aufklären, wo ihr immer fahren geht?
  Ich würde mir das ganze gerne mal Ansehen und evtl. ein paar Bilder machen wollen, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.
  Gruß Ralf.


----------



## chaz (9. März 2011)

pixel01 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Würdet ihr einen nicht Eingeweihten aufklären, wo ihr immer fahren geht?
> Ich würde mir das ganze gerne mal Ansehen und evtl. ein paar Bilder machen wollen, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.
> Gruß Ralf.



So einfach geht das mal gar nicht. Wenn, dann über PN und nicht beim ersten post.
Aber wir schildern demnächst die Strecken ab der A45 aus....


----------



## chaz (9. März 2011)

Freitag ´ne Runde Kalwes (wird ab A43 ausgeschildert)?


----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2011)

LOL 
Samstag wäre ich dabei... da steht noch so nen depperter Step-Down...


----------



## chaz (9. März 2011)

Samstag bin ich wohl raus. Eher Sonntag. Und FREITAG!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. März 2011)

Hi ,

wollte auch Samstag, verschieb doch mal Dein Tourengeassel auf Sonntach !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2011)

Da sitzt ich in irgendwelchen Meetings :/
Schilder mal lieber aus, wie schnell man für so einige Sachen sein muss oder wie langsam!

Waldbeschilderer


----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2011)

Puh, hab gerade das Champery Video vom "Film Freitag" entdeckt... puh... GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. März 2011)

Sind jetzt eigentlich die Vids von der As mal zu sehen ???


----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2011)

Siehe IG, dort hab ich die Links an entsprechender Stelle gepostet


----------



## Chrashem (9. März 2011)

Jemand morgen gegen Nachmittags irgendwo unterwegs? 
Könnte 2-3 Stunden freischaufeln.
Bevorzugte Ziele:
Ofen oder AS


----------



## chaz (9. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Da sitzt ich in irgendwelchen Meetings :/
> Schilder mal lieber aus, wie schnell man für so einige Sachen sein muss oder wie langsam!


Gas, Gas, Gas! Pedal!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gas, Gas, Gas! Pedal!!!




Sag es doch frei heraus : SSCCCHHHNNNEEEEEEELLLLL



Apropos, hat sich schonmal einer angesehen was unsere polnischen Brüder so zusammenfilmen, echt Reschpeckt, wirklich unterhaltsam und geil gemacht :

Guckst Du:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19083957"]Unlimited 3 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## chaz (9. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sag es doch frei heraus : SSCCCHHHNNNEEEEEEELLLLL



Yepp. So isses. Schickes Vid.


----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2011)

Weil mich schon etliche Kletten nach dem Video gefragt haben: Champery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Weil mich schon *etliche Kletten* nach dem Video gefragt haben: Champery



Furchenzieher!


----------



## toje (10. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So einfach geht das mal gar nicht. Wenn, dann über PN und nicht beim ersten post.
> Aber wir schildern demnächst die Strecken ab der A45 aus....


 

moin moin,

sooo böse...du bist und bleibst einfach ne richtig herzlose sau!!!  tztztz


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> sooo böse...du bist und bleibst einfach ne richtig herzlose sau!!!  tztztz



  stimmt nöööcht.


----------



## pixel01 (10. März 2011)

Hallo Chaz.
Das war mir klar das es nicht so einfach wird. 
Es muss auch nicht hier im Forum sein und mir geht es eigentlich mehr um Bilder und mal sehen was eigentlich so machbar ist.
Wenn ich selber Fahren würde ich, glaube ich,nicht am Stück unten ankommen.
Wäre trotzdem schön wenn es mal klappen würde.

Gruß Ralf.


----------



## toje (10. März 2011)

pixel01 schrieb:


> Hallo Chaz.
> Das war mir klar das es nicht so einfach wird.
> Es muss auch nicht hier im Forum sein und mir geht es eigentlich mehr um Bilder und mal sehen was eigentlich so machbar ist.
> Wenn ich selber Fahren würde ich, glaube ich,nicht am Stück unten ankommen.
> ...


 

hmmmm bilder!? 
vergessen wir mal den chaz...für gute fotos zeige ich dir jede strecke der welt!!!


----------



## pixel01 (10. März 2011)

Guten Morgen Toje.
Das zumindest ist mein eigentlicher  Hauptgrund, ich wollte den Ort der Strecke nicht überall bekannt machen, es ist mir schon klar das jeder die guten Spots für sich behält damit nicht irgendwann 1000 Leute da fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (10. März 2011)

pixel01 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Toje.
> Das zumindest ist mein eigentlicher Hauptgrund, ich wollte den Ort der Strecke nicht überall bekannt machen, es ist mir schon klar das jeder die guten Spots für sich behält damit nicht irgendwann 1000 Leute da fahren.


 

wie wo was fährst du denn zur zeit!?
bist du ein dortmunder jung, oder erst frisch im revier!?
eigentlich kennt man doch als dortmunder biker die strecken vor der haustür, oder!?


----------



## pixel01 (10. März 2011)

Ich fahre eigentlich mehr Waldautobahn, habe jetzt erst wieder angefangen nachdem ich über 10 Jahre gar nicht auf dem Rad gesessen habe. Ja ich bin aus Dortmund, schon immer.


----------



## toje (10. März 2011)

pixel01 schrieb:


> Ich fahre eigentlich mehr Waldautobahn, habe jetzt erst wieder angefangen nachdem ich über 10 Jahre gar nicht auf dem Rad gesessen habe. Ja ich bin aus Dortmund, schon immer.


 
seit über 10 jahren nicht mehr...
man, dann biste ja schon ein alter sack...eigentlich müßtest du dich dann ja ganz gut mit dem chaz verstehen!!! 
wir können uns ja mal melden wenn wir in der nähe fahren...es gibt da noch 1-2 ecken von denen ich gerne mal ein paar guuute fotos hätte.


----------



## pixel01 (10. März 2011)

Alter Sack trifft es gut. 
Ich muss erst mal zusehen das ich wieder halbwegs Fit werde und nicht nach 5 Km ein Sauerstoffgerät brauche.
Fände ich gut.


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> vergessen wir mal den chaz...für gute fotos zeige ich dir jede strecke der welt!!!


Rampensau!!!


toje schrieb:


> eigentlich müßtest du dich dann ja ganz gut mit dem chaz verstehen!!!


Du bist hässlich!!!!


----------



## DerGraue (10. März 2011)

Moin ich wäre froh wenn ich nach 5 Km nur ein Sauerstoffzelt brauche. Ich muss gleich in die Röhre da hab ich Bock drauf.....


----------



## pixel01 (10. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin ich wäre froh wenn ich nach 5 Km nur ein Sauerstoffzelt brauche. Ich muss gleich in die Röhre da hab ich Bock drauf.....


Dann hoffen wir mal das nichts schlimmes dabei rauskommt, ich muss da am Dienstag rein allerdings wegen meinem Knie.


----------



## DerGraue (10. März 2011)

pixel01 schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal das nichts schlimmes dabei rauskommt, ich muss da am Dienstag rein allerdings wegen meinem Knie.


 Ja mein Knie ist auch nicht ganz fit der übliche Rotz mit den Bändern


----------



## pixel01 (10. März 2011)

Ja, die beste Krankheit taugt einfach nix.


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja mein Knie ist auch nicht ganz fit der übliche Rotz mit den Bändern



Sieh zu, dass du schnell wieder fit wirst. Sonst staubt das Bimbo-Bike zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (10. März 2011)

Moin!
Sag doch wie es ist, du vermisst ihn!
- Raphnex nervt und ist nur schnell, wenn er Abkürzungen nimmt und jeden Sprung auslässt
- Toje liegt lieber an den einfachsten Sprüngen aufm Boden rum, als zu fahren
- Ich bin einfach noch zu langsam, aber sonst Top
- Nils ist dir zu schnell
Glaub ich hab Dienstag sogar ne Träne gesehen!


----------



## toje (10. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin!
> Sag doch wie es ist, du vermisst ihn!
> 
> - Toje liegt lieber an den einfachsten Sprüngen aufm Boden rum, als zu fahren
> ...


 

hört hört...aber dich habe ich trotz 2 abflügen bei einer abfahrt noch verblasen...aber ansonsten bist du top!!! 

ach der chaz heult doch sofort bei jeder kleinigkeit rum, frag mal den kurt!!! 

@ dergraue: ich drücke dir die daumen...du bist doch am di. schon wie ein junger gott die treppen hoch und runter gelaufen.


----------



## FunkyRay (10. März 2011)

Ich hab dich ziehen lassen, wenn so ne Dampflok mal in fahrt ist, sollte man sich nicht zwischen sie und das Ziel stellen 

Ach Gott, am frühen morgen schon so viel ******* schreiben... wie wird das in Frankreich, abends nach 1-2 Bier?

@DerGraue: Alles Gute!


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich hab dich ziehen lassen, wenn so ne Dampflok mal in fahrt ist, sollte man sich nicht zwischen sie und das Ziel stellen
> 
> Ach Gott, am frühen morgen schon so viel ******* schreiben... wie wird das in Frankreich


Bei dir ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren. Siehe Kalwes. Einmal schnell in den Anlieger...und Bumms! Da lag er.


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ach der chaz heult doch sofort bei jeder kleinigkeit rum, frag mal den kurt!!!


Nicht schlecht für die Schweiz...


----------



## FunkyRay (10. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei dir ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren. Siehe Kalwes. Einmal schnell in den Anlieger...und Bumms! Da lag er.



Schnell war ich also schonmal... ich lerne ja noch, Papi! Hab ein bisschen nachsicht!


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schnell war ich also schonmal...


Wenn´s jetzt noch bis Kurvenausgang klappen würde....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (10. März 2011)

So, also jemand hat meinen LuftdÃ¤mper in schlechterem Zustand hier im forum fÃ¼r 250â¬+ Versand verkauft. Meiner geht heute in den Service aber ich werde mir auf jedenfall nen stahlfederdÃ¤mpfer zulegen, ist schon ne nummer cooler vom ansprechverhalten.

Hab hier auch einen gefunden der mir mundet:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357761/cat/19

216 is nicht so einfach zu finden, also was sagt ihr zu dem teil?


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

Schlag zu. Preis ist okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (10. März 2011)

is heute wer unterwegs????


----------



## hugecarl (10. März 2011)

Jep. Wenn ich um halb 4 zur 10ten Stunde wieder zur Schule fahre.


----------



## Kurtchen (10. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hört hört...aber dich habe ich trotz 2 abflügen bei einer abfahrt noch verblasen...aber ansonsten bist du top!!!
> 
> ach der chaz heult doch sofort bei jeder kleinigkeit rum, frag mal den kurt!!!
> 
> @ dergraue: ich drücke dir die daumen...du bist doch am di. schon wie ein junger gott die treppen hoch und runter gelaufen.



@Toje: war da was 
@Grauer: Bänder und Muskeln kaputt, da kann ich ein Lied von singen  ich kann den Arm immer noch nicht voll belasten


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> ich kann den Arm immer noch nicht voll belasten


Immer noch nicht ganz fit? Was sagt der Doc?


----------



## FunkyRay (10. März 2011)

Eine 500er oder 550er Feder für den Fox hab ich noch daheim, falls der Typ keine passende hat.


----------



## toje (10. März 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> @Toje: war da was


 

naja, guckst du ig... portes du soleil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

Schnee von gestern.... Ist ja schon ein Jahr her....


----------



## toje (10. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schnee von gestern.... Ist ja schon ein Jahr her....


 

na das glaube ich dir gerne... das du dein verhalten so schnell wie möglich verdrängen willst!!! 

so, ich bin dann mal wech hier!!!


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

Was denn? Bin ein Freund (leiser) offenen Worte.   
Und jetzt hau ab!


----------



## FunkyRay (10. März 2011)

Und schon sind die Freundschaftgebühren vom Dienstag aufgezehrt...


----------



## Kurtchen (10. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht ganz fit? Was sagt der Doc?



Das ich Geduld mitbringen muß, die ich langsam nicht mehr habe 
Außerdem habe ich mich dann am Samstag bei einer Tour (das geht zum Glück) beim Springen dann schon wieder flachgelegt  ich fahre demnächst nur noch mit Airbag


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> is heute wer unterwegs????



heute leider keine Zeit, was ist mit morgen???


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Das ich Geduld mitbringen muß, die ich langsam nicht mehr habe
> Außerdem habe ich mich dann am Samstag bei einer Tour (das geht zum Glück) beim Springen dann schon wieder flachgelegt  ich fahre demnächst nur noch mit Airbag


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> heute leider keine Zeit, was ist mit morgen???



Morgen geht klar. Wäre für Kalwes.


----------



## hugecarl (10. März 2011)

Wann morgen ?


----------



## Raphnex (10. März 2011)

so da bin ich wieder As war richtig gut heute und der regen von gestern hat der strecke keinen abbruch getahn!
@chaz wenn man den boris richtig trifft hat man das gefühl als würd man auf ner rakete sitzen also ja nicht den fehler machen das bremsen zuvergessen sonst wirds mit der kurve nix mehr 
ps: ist das geil wenn die füße wieder wissen wo se hin gehören auf den pedalen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (10. März 2011)

Auf den Kopf gefallen?


----------



## Raphnex (10. März 2011)

du fällst bald ma auf den kopf mein lieber freund


----------



## FunkyRay (10. März 2011)

Wer sitzt hier auf einer Rakete und wessen Füße haben mehr Intelligenz als sein Kopf und wissen wo sie hingehören?


----------



## Raphnex (10. März 2011)

spring du erst mal boris und dan reden wir weiter du furchenzieher!


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @chaz wenn man den boris richtig trifft hat man das gefühl als würd man auf ner rakete sitzen also ja nicht den fehler machen das bremsen zuvergessen sonst wirds mit der kurve nix mehr


Jau, das Ding hat was....


----------



## Raphnex (10. März 2011)

und es rummpelt danach so schön!!!


----------



## DerGraue (10. März 2011)

Nabend so bin bald wieder am Start alles wie gehabt das obere Kreutzband ist ein wenig wie soll ich sagen Ausgefrantzt das untere etwas gedehnt und der Meniskus hat auch leicht einen weg das sind aber alte verletzungen ich leide momentan an einer fetten prellung und einem dicken bluterguss das ist alles Yeah ( PS da hab ich richtig Glück gehabt )


----------



## pixel01 (10. März 2011)

Na dann, gute Besserung.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nabend so bin bald wieder am Start alles wie gehabt das obere Kreutzband ist ein wenig wie soll ich sagen Ausgefrantzt das untere etwas gedehnt und der Meniskus hat auch leicht einen weg das sind aber alte verletzungen ich leide momentan an einer fetten prellung und einem dicken bluterguss das ist alles Yeah ( PS da hab ich richtig Glück gehabt )




na das klingt jedenfalls nicht so als würde das länger dauern, sehr gut
wir wollten schon sammeln gehen....

Dann lass Dich mal schön pflegen und im nu bisse wieder auf den Haxen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (10. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nabend so bin bald wieder am Start alles wie gehabt das obere Kreutzband ist ein wenig wie soll ich sagen Ausgefrantzt das untere etwas gedehnt und der Meniskus hat auch leicht einen weg das sind aber alte verletzungen ich leide momentan an einer fetten prellung und einem dicken bluterguss das ist alles Yeah ( PS da hab ich richtig Glück gehabt )




na geht doch mit dir!!!


----------



## chaz (10. März 2011)

@Grauer: Da hast du ja Glück im Unglück gehabt. Gute Besserung. 
@all: Der BWL-Hesse und ich sind morgen so ab 14.30 Uhr am Kalwes!


----------



## Raphnex (10. März 2011)

@grauer wünsche dir gute besserung!!!


----------



## hugecarl (10. März 2011)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## hugecarl (10. März 2011)

Wer hätte denn mal Lust an einem der nächsten WE's nach Warstein zu fahren ? So als kleine Einstimmung auf Saisoneröffnung in Wibe ? Der Lift läuft wohl schon ...


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Ja, und ab 1. April (ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt) wird lt. homepage eröffnet. Da warte ich lieber noch zwei Wochen länger auf Wibe. Aber ´ne Brauereibesichtigung wäre okay. Hast du bis dahin deinen Führerschein (wie heißt das Ding eigentlich bei den Linken)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Volksberechtigungsschein zum führen eines kommerziellen Fortbewegungsmittels


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Volksberechtigungsschein zum führen eines kommerziellen Fortbewegungsmittels



 wie geil hört sich das denn bitte an.

@chaz & raphi

Kalwes schaffe ich logistisch nicht.

Werde heute nachtmittag meine Runde drehen und mal schauen wenn jemand an der AS oder am Ofen ist da halt rum kurven.


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Volksberechtigungsschein zum führen eines kommerziellen Fortbewegungsmittels



aber nur wenn er vorher 15jahre auf das fortbewegungsmittel gewartet hat  

aber ansich fände ich das ne gute idee wir gehen uns einen heben und brandi fährt uns nach hause


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Kalwes schaffst auch konditionell nicht... hochschiebetechnisch 

Was geht morgen? AS, Kalwes, Ofen? Nein, kann keinen mitnehmen, komme direkt aus Wuppertal dahin


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

bist du heut auch dabei numetal


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Volksberechtigungsschein zum führen eines kommerziellen Fortbewegungsmittels


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Wenn ihr eine Flutlichtanlage aufstellt und bis 22Uhr am Kalwes seid, dann 'Ja', sonst 'Nein'

Bin erst um 21Uhr in Wuppertal, wo mein Bike steht. Deswegen fragte ich auch nach dem Masterplan für morgen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kalwes schaffst auch konditionell nicht... hochschiebetechnisch
> 
> ....




Hatte eigentlich gedacht das du für mich schiebst

Masterplan für morgen wäre cool, ich wäre fürn Ofen, das st dann fürn NuMetal nicht so anstrengend 2 Bikes zuschieben 

Komme aber auch gerne zur AS


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ja, und ab 1. April (ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt) wird lt. homepage eröffnet. Da warte ich lieber noch zwei Wochen länger auf Wibe. Aber ´ne Brauereibesichtigung wäre okay. Hast du bis dahin deinen Führerschein (wie heißt das Ding eigentlich bei den Linken)?



Nö, habe da nachgefragt, der Lift fährt da jetzt schon. Und selbst wenn ich dann meinen Lappen hab, kann ich euch nicht fahren. Ich darf exakt drei eingetragene Begleitpersonen rumfahren. Und 18 werd ich erst 2012.



NuMetal schrieb:


> Volksberechtigungsschein zum führen eines kommerziellen Fortbewegungsmittels



Volk erstmal gar nicht.



Raphnex schrieb:


> aber nur wenn er vorher 15jahre auf das fortbewegungsmittel gewartet hat
> 
> aber ansich fände ich das ne gute idee wir gehen uns einen heben und brandi fährt uns nach hause



Wie schon gesagt! Das geht nicht, weil keiner von euch eine eingetragene Begleitperson von mir ist 

Was geht heute so ? Ich hatte gerade Schluss, hab jetzt also Zeit


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Aber schaffst du es um 11Uhr an der AS zu sein?
Kann dich dann zurück nach Aplerbeck mitnehmen, aber hin musst selber kommen.
Hat es arg geregnet oder ist die AS noch trocken? Erwartete Temperaturen von 15 Grad am WE, da kann man ja schon fast nackt fahren

Bin ganz arg für AS, da muss die mittlere Line eingeprägt werden, wo alle Sprünge gefallen sind, bis auf die dicke Bertha und rechts muss Boris übersprungen werden und dieser scheiß erste Baumstamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2011)

@NuMetal

mit zurück nehmen wäre schon mal was. Hin werde ich wohl die Bahn nehmen müssen.

@Brandanschlag

Bock ne runde zu drehen gleich?


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Bock ne runde zu drehen gleich?



Jawollja! Ne Tour asseln ?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Jawollja! Ne Tour asseln ?



Sollen wir gegen 14uhr los ich Ruf gleich mal kurz durch wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

Mach des.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Aber schaffst du es um 11Uhr an der AS zu sein?
> Kann dich dann zurück nach Aplerbeck mitnehmen, aber hin musst selber kommen.
> Hat es arg geregnet oder ist die AS noch trocken? Erwartete Temperaturen von 15 Grad am WE, da kann man ja schon fast nackt fahren
> 
> Bin ganz arg für AS, da muss die mittlere Line eingeprägt werden, wo alle Sprünge gefallen sind, bis auf die dicke Bertha und rechts muss Boris übersprungen werden und dieser scheiß erste Baumstamm




Jo ,

morgen AS 
 wäre ich dabei , Uhrzeit hoffentlich so ab 12.00 UHR!


Watt is mit de Toje ?

Chazilein is morgen mit Sicherheit ja wieder ne Tourenassel


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

Morgen der Dortmunder und ich ab 13 Uhr anner AS!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Ich bin erst Sonntag wieder am Start. Wohl dann in der Schweiz.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

@chaz: Sonntag soll es regnen 

Freu mich Jungs, vor allem das der Dortmunder sich mal wieder blicken lässt!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> @chaz: Sonntag soll es regnen



Quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Meinst sicher nicht die Elfringhauser Schweiz


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2011)

Jo der Winterschlaf ist ja nun rum


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Quatsch.




pissen aus Kübeln!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> pissen aus Kübeln!


Nicht in der kleinen Schweiz....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht in der kleinen Schweiz....




stimmt, da is immer ein Schirm drüber !


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> stimmt, da is immer ein Schirm drüber !



Hauptsache trocken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

laber so ein stusssss net furchenzieher sonntach is es bewölkt aber trocken du nasenbäar


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> laber so ein stusssss net furchenzieher sonntach is es bewölkt aber trocken du nasenbäar



Eben!


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann einfach mal... Ich denke Chaz weiß wie und was ich meine! So ist er vor 1-2 Wochen schon dem Touren fahren entkommen 
Komm du mal morgen auch an die AS und das mit dem Furchenzieher dürfen alle außer dir sagen, du warst mit beteiligt!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Furchenzieher!!!!


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

weißte was furchenzieher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
halt doch einfach mal die backen


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Seid lieb zu einander. Ich bin hier der Herzlose.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Ich bin lieb zu ihm, bei ihm kneif ich noch schön die Arschbacken zusammen. Das mag er, Merk es dir schonmal für PDS


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

ehm erstens du bist iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
und zweitens schwul is der der gef**** wird aber das solltest du eigentlich wissen furchenzieher!!!!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich bin lieb zu ihm, bei ihm kneif ich noch schön die Arschbacken zusammen. Das mag er, Merk es dir schonmal für PDS


Er mag es, wenn Du den Arschbacken zusammen kneifst? Ihr seid ein tolles Paar. Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen.....


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

Baaah, Ruhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Soll ich euch alleine lassen? Braucht ihr ein Zimmer?


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Baaah, Ruhe!



Schnauze! Die beiden wollen alleine sein.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Themawechsel! Erscheinst du morgen auch, Raph?


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

chaz halts maul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! du bist genauso iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
aber hundewelpen hundewelpen hundewelpen hilft grad noch so!

aber jetzt mal zu den wichtigen themen wann wollt ihr den morgen biken? wäre für 9:30 AS! 

die zeit is mein ernst muss um 13uhr in bochum zum grillen sein!!!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Das ist ja vor´m Aufstehen.....


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wäre für 9:30 AS!die zeit is mein ernst muss um 13uhr in bochum zum grillen sein!!!


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


>



schnauze!!! dir hilfsschüler würd das mal ganz gut tun!


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist ja vor´m Aufstehen.....



vor deinem sicherlich nciht!!! aber vor meinem i.d.R


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

Du bist ja so ein Vogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Du bist ja so ein Vogel



lieber ein vogel als ein wurm!!!
und jetzt wurm dich davon am besten ins bett sonst schaffste das morgen nciht!


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Ich plane 11Uhr da zu sein, vielleicht was früher, will auch später zum Fussball.


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> lieber ein vogel als ein wurm!!!
> und jetzt wurm dich davon am besten ins bett sonst schaffste das morgen nciht!



Will ich auch gar nicht


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich plane 11Uhr da zu sein, vielleicht was früher, will auch später zum Fussball.



komm die stunde kannste auch ncoh fürher da sein 10uhr in voller montur an der AS!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> vor deinem sicherlich nciht!!! aber vor meinem i.d.R


Schei.. BWL´er....


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Will ich auch gar nicht



und dich will auch keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schei.. BWL´er....



da sachste was die könnten auch mal morgens um 6 anfangen so wie hart arbeitene personen!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> da sachste was die könnten auch mal morgens um 6 anfangen so wie hart arbeitene personen!



So wie ich...


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

genau so!


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Penne bei meinen Elten, weiß net ob meine Mutter es schafft schon um 9uhr Frühstück fertig zu haben  dann peil ich mal 10-10.30uhr an, bin ich wenigstens eingefahren, wenn die Warmduscher nachmittags auftauchen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> da sachste was die könnten auch mal morgens um 6 anfangen so wie hart arbeitene personen!




Guck mal zwei Blinde unterhalten sich über ein schönes Gemälde


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

jetzt sieh mal zu das du um 10 da bist!sonst lohnt es sich net wirklich für mich muss ja um 12 wieder in hombruch sein!


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und dich will auch keiner



Und gerade deswegen hab ich so einen Spaß.



> Guck mal zwei Blinde unterhalten sich über ein schönes Gemälde


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Guck mal zwei Blinde unterhalten sich über ein schönes Gemälde



ey muddi mund!!!!
bist du morgen um 10 an der AS???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ey muddi mund!!!!
> bist du morgen um 10 an der AS???




Ich gehör zu den Nichtblinden und möchte....*AUSSCHLAFEN*!!!


Aber versuch um 11.00 Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Guck mal zwei Blinde unterhalten sich über ein schönes Gemälde


Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Jaja, sei du mal da! So, ich brauch Bier. Over and out, bis morgen. 10-15uhr AS, was ein Spaß


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2011)

Die Warmduscher wissen aber einen guten erholsamen Schönheitsschlaf noch zu würdigen, der dem einen oder anderen hier auch noch gut stehen würde 

Und Leute disst euch nicht so heftig, sonst kommte man glauben ihr versucht durch das ganze gedisse latent schwule Gefühle zu unterdrücken.

Mit diesen Gedanken schicke ich euch mal in euren Nachtschlaf bis morgen.


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Und Leute disst euch nicht so heftig, sonst kommte man glauben ihr versucht durch das ganze gedisse latent schwule Gefühle zu unterdrücken.


Und du willst bei den beiden die Anstandsdame spielen, oder was?


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich gehör zu den Nichtblinden und möchte....*AUSSCHLAFEN*!!!
> 
> 
> Aber versuch um 11.00 Uhr da zu sein.



wat den wie den bis 9uhr pennen is doch ausschlafen weiß gar net was ihr euch da so anstellt!
also wenn ein student schon so zeiten ansacht solltet ihr doch eigentlich schon fast wieder feierabend machen tz tz tz verkehrte welt


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Jaja, sei du mal da! So, ich brauch Bier. Over and out, bis morgen. 10-15uhr AS, was ein Spaß



also morgen 10 uhr numetal ja?!?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König.




Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal nen 
Trüffel..


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Da frühstücke ich noch....


----------



## FunkyRay (11. März 2011)

Jaaaaaa Raffi, weckst du mich bitte!


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

mach ich wann soll ich anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> mach ich wann soll ich anrufen



Bring ihm doch Frühstück ans Bett...


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

das hätteste genr ne


----------



## Raphnex (11. März 2011)

so ich geh dan jetzt mal ins bettlein pennen und wenn ich früh genug wach bin geh ich numetal und muddi wecken  
schlaft gut ihr nasenabären!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> so ich geh dan jetzt mal ins bettlein pennen und wenn ich früh genug wach bin geh ich numetal und muddi wecken
> schlaft gut ihr nasenabären!




Wer mich weckt riskiert Zahnausfall.....oder ne Ganzkörperrasur mit Wetscream..


----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wer mich weckt riskiert Zahnausfall.....oder ne Ganzkörperrasur mit Wetscream..



Dann nimm aber die Weichen. Die kleben besser....


----------



## toje (12. März 2011)

man man man,

hier ist ja was los...ich sach nur AUFSTEHEN ihr Penner, der Tach hat schon längst begonnen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. März 2011)

Sir! Ja, Sir!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2011)

Gääähn *reck*, Hää *streck*, was ist los *schlaf-aus-den-Augen-wisch*

"Wie spät isset überhaupt?"

"_20 vor 9_"

*erschrocken-guck*
"******* hab ich den ganzen Tag verpennt???"

"_Morgens_"

"Achhsooooo dann gehts ja"


----------



## Raphnex (12. März 2011)

los uff gestanden ihr luschen ich zieh mir jetzt noch mein nutella brötfchen rein und dann gehts zur AS dortmunder du bist ja dann auch schon da wie ich sehen 
so und jetzt geh ich mal achim wecken


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2011)

Neee leider nein, ich bekomme noch nen Besuch gleich und komme dann heute Mittag um 13 uhr mit dem Brandi 

Fahrt die strecken aber nicht so kapuut ich hätte auch gerne noch etwas Spaß


----------



## Raphnex (12. März 2011)

auf langschläfer und zuspätkommer wird keine rücksicht genommen zumindest heute


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2011)

schade, bin eh mal gespannt wie viele abfahrten ich hin bekomme.

War gestern mitm Brandi auf Tour und musste aufm Rückweg schon die Syburg hochschieben weil ich nicht mehr konnte.

Dafür waren wir aber echt lange unterwegs, ca 4 Stunden und geschätze 32-35 km müssten es gewesen sein. War lustig


Bis später leutz


----------



## hugecarl (12. März 2011)

Es war richtig geil an der AS ...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2011)

jepp hat richtig gefetzt, zwar nur bei 3 Abfahrten bei mir aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.


----------



## chaz (12. März 2011)

Wer sitzt denn morgen auf dem Rad?


----------



## hugecarl (12. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer sitzt denn morgen auf dem Rad?



Wenns geht ich! Ofen brauch ich aber wie immer ne Mitnahmegelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. März 2011)

Nix Ofen.


----------



## hugecarl (12. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix Ofen.



Wo dann ?


----------



## chaz (12. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wo dann ?



Da, wo du auf´n Arsch runterrutschen würdest.....


----------



## hugecarl (12. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da, wo du auf´n Arsch runterrutschen würdest.....



Mit meinen Bremsen wurd es heute an der AS teilweise auch schon abenteuerlich ... als ich unten war konnte ich teilweise den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen. Also darf ich aufm Arsch runterrutschen, wo ich will!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. März 2011)

Jau war heut ein lustiges Geassel und wirklich HEILIGER Boden Highlander...

Einmal musste ich auch ne Bodenprobe nehmen, klarer Fall von links, oder rechts oder links oder Mitte aahhhrg...


Wünsch Euch morgen viel Spaß ist echt super grippy


----------



## FunkyRay (12. März 2011)

Ich werd auch aufs Bike, aber nur bis zum Ofen kommen, langsam ausrollen... die 5 Stunden heut haben es mir ordentlich besorgt... und dann kommen auch noch Chaz und ne Rennradlady aus Wuppertal mit dummen Kommentaren um die Ecke


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Du besorgst es dir doch immer selber, du Flugwunder! Wann bist du denn am Berg?


----------



## toje (13. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du besorgst es dir doch immer selber, du Flugwunder! Wann bist du denn am Berg?


 

wie, willst du etwa auch zum ofen heute!?


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

So, bin heute in der kleinen Schweiz. Auch wenn es sehr reizvoll wäre, dem Kunstspringer ein paar Sprüche am Berg zu drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pascal464 (13. März 2011)

Ah, schon wieder ein neues Synonym!! Wo bist du? 

Ich glaub ich schau mir heut mal kalwes an!


----------



## Pascal464 (13. März 2011)

Kalwes ist ja mal richtig geil! Mit Abstand mein neuer Lieblingstrail!
Schöne Sprünge, schöne Kurven, schöne Wellen... was will man mehr?!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Jau. Der Kalwes hat was. 
@all: Wie sieht es denn am Samstag bzw. Sonntag mit einer gepflegten Runde Krefeld aus? Nur Raphnieirgendetwas darf nicht mit. Der nervt da nur.....


----------



## FunkyRay (13. März 2011)

Dann komme ich doch mit. Soll ja die Woche trocken bleiben


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

War zu befürchten....


----------



## tadea nuts (13. März 2011)

@chaz könnte bei mir passen. Mi kann ich genaueres sagen.

So, jetzt erst mal loose ansehen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (13. März 2011)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> @chaz könnte bei mir passen. Mi kann ich genaueres sagen.
> 
> So, jetzt erst mal loose ansehen,


 
Lübbt noch nicht...


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Ist bei mir schon fast ´ne Dauerschleife....


----------



## Kurtchen (13. März 2011)

Du hast die DVD du Scherzkeks...


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Yepp....


----------



## Kurtchen (13. März 2011)

by the Way da hast du was angestellt, ich muss hier alle Räder größer 160mm abschliessen.....meine Holde will in die Luft...


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Das hättest du gestern sehen sollen. Bring dein Atomik in Sicherheit.


----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

also wir sind am ofen und der AS schneller


----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

@chaz wie wars heut in der schweiz? und was treibste morgen?
@all wer fährt den so überhaupt morgen??

nach dem vid bin ich irgendwie geil aufs biken


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @chaz wie wars heut in der schweiz? und was treibste morgen?


War super, bis auf eine Erdung. Aber halb so wild. Wollte wohl Dienstag wieder hin. Morgen muss der alte Mann sich etwas erholen.


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> also wir sind am ofen und der AS schneller



Soll ich mal einen kleinen run mit dir und Victor organisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

kannste machen aber mit euch und nicht mit mir alleine sprach ja von UNS!!!


----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

hm dienstag is blöd da kann ich leider nicht 
kann erst freitag wieder richtig!
also lass uns morgen noch mal


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Nix da. Morgen darfst du ohne mich spielen.


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> kannste machen aber mit euch und nicht mit mir alleine sprach ja von UNS!!!


Halt mich da raus.


----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

hm na toll :`(
kommste dann wenigsten mal bei  der AS vorbei?


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Ja, Donnerstag oder Freitag. Du wartest doch bestimmt so lange auf mich, ne?


----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Halt mich da raus.



feigling!!!


----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ja, Donnerstag oder Freitag. Du wartest doch bestimmt so lange auf mich, ne?



ne ne ne freitag lass uns mal in die schweiz oder kalwes fahren!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> feigling!!!


Nö, Realist.
Erstmal sehen, was Samstag passiert. Hätte Bock auf Krefeld. Dann werde ich Freitag einen lockeren machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

oh ihr wollt am we nach krefeld!?!?!
so ein misst das we kann ich nämlich leider auch nicht  so ein misst!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Hatte das mal so angeregt. Dann wird´s ja ein ruhiger Tag.


----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

hoffentlich wirds nicht zu ruhig!!!
nicht das du dich langweilst  
aber auf krefeld hätte ich auch voll bock so ein misst


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Keine Sorge. Werde schon klar kommen. Bist du das ganze WE verplant?


----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

ja ein kollege kommt freitag abend und der bleibt bis sonntag also könnte ich evtl sonntag noch ein wenig!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Wenn er ´ne cam hat und damit umgehen kann, ist er unser Mann!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. März 2011)

nee er gehört dem beweisdokumentationstrupp leider nicht an!
evtl fahren wir mal bei der as oder so vorbei weil er sich das mal anschauen wollte! aber mit nach krefeld wirds wohl eher nix  naja werden ja noch öfters fahren!


----------



## chaz (14. März 2011)

*Von wegen Krefeld: Die Osterhasenjagt findet Ostermontag, 25.04.2011 ab 10.00 Uhr statt. Die Anmeldung ist noch nicht online. Sollen wir ´ne Teammeldung machen, oder jeder für sich?*


----------



## FunkyRay (14. März 2011)

Wer darf denn ins Team?
Ich mein da war doch was, wenn man als Team auftritt oder? Ich besorg mir auch gern nen Hasenkostüm und fahr nur zum Spaß mit


----------



## hugecarl (14. März 2011)

Ist die Strecke denn Rookietauglich ?


----------



## chaz (14. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke denn Rookietauglich ?



Für die im 3. Jahr? Klar, da gibt´s auch Passagen zum runterrutschen auf´n Arsch.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. März 2011)

Wer ist denn im dritten Lehrjahr?
Also Hose aus 800er Cordura anziehen!


----------



## hugecarl (14. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Für die im 3. Jahr? Klar, da gibt´s auch Passagen zum runterrutschen auf´n Arsch.



Eeeeeh, ich will ne ernsthafte Antwort! So wie die Strecke so beschaffen ist! Und außerdem fahr ich erst im zweiten Jahr FR, wenn man das so nennen darf. Davor bin ich doch nur Touren gefahren


----------



## FunkyRay (14. März 2011)

Schau doch die Videos, gibts 1-2 zu, sieht gut befahrbar aus


----------



## hugecarl (14. März 2011)

Videos sind sone Sache ... die täuschen oft drüber hinweg wie schwierig sone Strecke sein kann.


----------



## chaz (14. März 2011)

Also, runter kommt da irgendwie fast jeder. Die Piste ist kurz, aber anspruchsvoll. Da kommt ein Ding nach dem anderen. Also täuscht euch da nicht. Da ist nicht eine Passage, wo man sich mal ausruhen kann. Ist echt anstrengend. Und da geht nur eins: Vollgas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (14. März 2011)

chaz ich kann doch morgen  wann wollen wir in die kleine schweiz????????? hab da schon vollllll bock drauf


----------



## chaz (14. März 2011)

Gar nicht. As ist angesagt. Sonst kommt der Schwerter morgen nicht auf´s Rad. Donnerstag dann die Schweiz.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. März 2011)

Ihr fahrt zu viel, ist schlecht für die Spermien... wobei, vielleicht sollten sich einige doch nicht fortpflanzen!


----------



## chaz (14. März 2011)

Und mache sollten öfter fahren..... Dann klappt´s auch mit dem Springen und/oder Landen.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. März 2011)

Mein Chaz, ich fahre so oft ich kann und wenn man sich jedes mal aufs Fressbrett legt, wenn man über den scheiß Sprung jagt, hat man irgendwann keinen bock mehr


----------



## chaz (14. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> wenn man sich jedes mal aufs Fressbrett legt, wenn man über den scheiß Sprung jagt, hat man *irgendwas richtig falsch gemacht.*


----------



## FunkyRay (14. März 2011)

Drecksau!


----------



## chaz (14. März 2011)

Herzlose Drecksau, bitte.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. März 2011)

Ey Ihr Racelurche, war heute mal kurz am Ofen und hab meine Sommerreifen mal draufgemacht, jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum die High Roller heißen, damit kann  man sogar bergauf wieder schnell fahren
(die wetscreams werden es mir hoffentlich verzeihen) is man garnich mehr gewohnt... und dann krauchen da doch tatsächlich son paar Rotzige im Gebüsch rum und fummeln da ne neue Line ab Steinfeld durchs Unterholz über den Weg... musst ich dann erstmal zusammen*******n.... da sollten wir vielleicht mal gemeinsam ein paar Baumreste auslegen, kann sonst nur Zoff geben ist einfach zu nah am unweigerlichen Publikum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (15. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gar nicht. As ist angesagt. Sonst kommt der Schwerter morgen nicht auf´s Rad. Donnerstag dann die Schweiz.


 

moin moin,

ich kann erst heute mittag ne ordentliche aussage treffen ob das heute etwas wird mit mir.man man man geht mir das alles auf den sack zur zeit!!!

@ muddy: erschlagen das pack!!!


----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> und dann krauchen da doch tatsächlich son paar Rotzige im Gebüsch rum und fummeln da ne neue Line ab Steinfeld durchs Unterholz über den Weg... musst ich dann erstmal zusammen*******n.... da sollten wir vielleicht mal gemeinsam ein paar Baumreste auslegen, kann sonst nur Zoff geben ist einfach zu nah am unweigerlichen Publikum.



Richtig so. Auf´s Maul gibt´s. Den Scheiss habe ich schon 3-4 Mal weggemacht.    
@Toje. Hau rein und sag Bescheid, ob du das hinkriegst. Gas!!!


----------



## DerGraue (15. März 2011)

Moin Moin zusammen bin noch ein bischen am humpeln aber sonst alles im grünen bereich, mal sehen versuche am SA oder SO ne kleine Tour zu fahren. Da ich zeit ohne ende habe bin ich mal in den Keller gegangen und habe mein erstes Laufrad gebaut ich muss sagen ist gar nicht so schwer wie gedacht, jetzt kann ich mir meine Traumlaufräder selber zusammen fideln Yeah


----------



## toje (15. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen bin noch ein bischen am humpeln aber sonst alles im grünen bereich, mal sehen versuche am SA oder SO ne kleine Tour zu fahren. Da ich zeit ohne ende habe bin ich mal in den Keller gegangen und habe mein erstes Laufrad gebaut ich muss sagen ist gar nicht so schwer wie gedacht, jetzt kann ich mir meine Traumlaufräder selber zusammen fideln Yeah


 

na guck mal...da hat der ausfall doch auch seine guten seiten!


----------



## FunkyRay (15. März 2011)

Du bist so ein praktisch denkender Mensch 
@Grauer: Gut das es dir besser geht! Gemach Gemach

Hast du einen Zentrierständer oder hast es so gemacht? Hast du ein Tensiometer?


----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hast du einen Zentrierständer oder hast es so gemacht? *Hast du ein Tensiometer*?



Das hat der alte Mann im Gefühl, du Banause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (15. März 2011)

Alte Männer und ihre Gefühle, worüber ihr euch so unterhaltet


----------



## Philmn (15. März 2011)

Hallo!
Der yetimann hier. Bin heute ab 11 an der AS, wenn jemand bisschen Gesellschaft leisten möchte würde ich das sehr begrüßen! Aber so wies sich hier anhört geht da heute eh schon was...

Grüße!


----------



## Raphnex (15. März 2011)

nix da heut geht die schweiz  und toje muss straf dienst schieben weil der laden wegen ihm mal wieder kurz vor exodus steht


----------



## Raphnex (15. März 2011)

@chaz wieso nur weil ich lust auf biken habe dann bist du/ihr es auch


----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

War geil heute in der kleinen Schweiz, Nervensäge.


----------



## Raphnex (15. März 2011)

jup das war es sogar sehr! altermann!!!


----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

Streckenältester heute....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. März 2011)

Was heißt hier heute ?


----------



## Raphnex (15. März 2011)

mit deinem alter auch net schwer


----------



## Pascal464 (15. März 2011)

Wir sind morgen am Kalwes! Wenn jemand bock hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Was heißt hier heute ?



Steinewerfer!  


Raphnex schrieb:


> mit deinem alter auch net schwer



Dünnes Eis.....

@ all: Donnerstag ´ne kleine Runde AS?


----------



## hugecarl (15. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> mit deinem alter auch net schwer



Signed


----------



## FunkyRay (15. März 2011)

@Brandi: Ganz dünnes Eis... sei froh, wenn du in das Alter überhaupt noch kommst, bei deiner großen Klappe


----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Signed



Schnauze. Sonst veröffentliche ich deine neueste Bilder von FB. Astra! Wie kann man nur?


----------



## hugecarl (15. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Astra! Wie kann man nur?



Tja, HirschQ impliziert Astra  Außerdem isses gut!


----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

Mit der Jugend geht es bergab. Du wohnst in DORTMUND! Merkste was?


----------



## hugecarl (15. März 2011)

Jasia. Wenns geht, trink ich auch lieber DAB ... oder Brinkhoffs. Die Q ist halt nen Pauliladen. Also wird da Astra ausgeschenkt. Oder hast du schon ma inner Dortmunder Kneipe Veltins getrunken ?


----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

Niemals!


----------



## hugecarl (15. März 2011)

Siehse ... folglich wirst du auch auf dieser Hamburger Enklave kein Dortmunder Bier finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. März 2011)

Großen Bogen drum machen?


----------



## hugecarl (15. März 2011)

Alleine in andere Kneipen gehen ist blöd... ab und zu inne Pinte aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## FunkyRay (15. März 2011)

Ne, Dortmund hat doch keine anderen Kneipen.

So... ich muss dringend aufs Bike... mir egal wo und wie und was und überhaupt, am WE wird gerockt... meinetwegen auch AS 100mal über den scheiß Kicker, bis es klappt und ich den Boris rocke und dann auf die dicke Bertha!

Scheiß Frauen... hat man aus dem Mund eines Mannes je gehört "Sorry, ist der falsche Zeitpunkt"


----------



## Raphnex (16. März 2011)

@brandi ich bin wortlos wie kann man nur????

@numetal alles in ordnung mit dir?!?!?
peter und ich sind morgen unterwegs wenn wer noch zeit und lust hat einmal melden


----------



## toje (16. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @brandi ich bin wortlos wie kann man nur????
> 
> @numetal alles in ordnung mit dir?!?!?
> peter und ich sind morgen unterwegs wenn wer noch zeit und lust hat einmal melden


 

moin moin,

wo wollt ihr denn heute hin...und wann???


----------



## Philmn (16. März 2011)

hi! ich versuchs nochmal...
heute  ab 12 am ofen. bin da den ganzen tag (faules studentenpack).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

So, Kinders. Wie sieht das jetzt aus mit Samstag? Ich hätte Lust auf ´ne lustige Runde in Krefeld. Der Nu Metal ist auch dabei. Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

Nöö Krefeld ist mir zu weit


----------



## Raphnex (16. März 2011)

du darfst ja auch noch nicht grauer oder?


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du darfst ja auch noch nicht grauer oder?


Ja leider


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja leider



Sieh zu, dass du bald wieder fit bist. Lass dich gut pflegen.


----------



## FunkyRay (16. März 2011)

Wie isset Kira, weiß das wer?


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sieh zu, dass du bald wieder fit bist. Lass dich gut pflegen.


Gut Ding will weile haben. Hab mir heute im Netz erst mal meine neuen Felgen bestellt Speichen und Nippel sind auch unterwegs


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

Der darf auch noch nicht.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (16. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, Kinders. Wie sieht das jetzt aus mit Samstag? Ich hätte Lust auf ´ne lustige Runde in Krefeld. Der Nu Metal ist auch dabei. Sonst noch jemand?



nimmst mich mit? auf deinen träger passen doch mehrere bikes
hab nicht mehr genug sprit für krefeld weil ....neuer dämpfer


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Gut Ding will weile haben. Hab mir heute im Netz erst mal meine neuen Felgen bestellt Speichen und Nippel sind auch unterwegs



Bin gespannt. Habe da so meinen Verdacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie isset Kira, weiß das wer?


 Es geht so


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin gespannt. Habe da so meinen Verdacht....


 Da kommste nicht drauf


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8117509 schrieb:
			
		

> nimmst mich mit? auf deinen träger passen doch mehrere bikes
> hab nicht mehr genug sprit für krefeld weil ....neuer dämpfer



Nehme den NuMetal schon mit. 3 Big Bikes passen da nicht wirklich drauf. Mit 2 Rädern ist das schon ´ne Fummelei.


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Da kommste nicht drauf



Dann bin ich nur noch gespannt.


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

Als ich so durchs Netz geasselt bin da bin ich auf rot eloxierte Single Track gestoßen die haben mich echt angemacht auch preislich nicht schlecht


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

Günstig, gut und ROT!!! Haste deine Wunschspeichen bekommen?


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

Ja klar silberne Speichen und schwarze Alunippel


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

Hört sich gut an. Bin gespannt, wie´s aussehen wird.


----------



## FunkyRay (16. März 2011)

silbä? oha... ich reich dir dann mal die Tage mein HR wo die eine Speiche gerissen ist... du hast ja Gefühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> silbä? oha... ich reich dir dann mal die Tage mein HR wo die eine Speiche gerissen ist... *du hast ja Gefühle*



Sehr gut....


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Bin gespannt, wie´s aussehen wird.


Schwarze Sun Naben und rot eloxierte Hope Bremsscheiben runden das ganze ab


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Schwarze Sun Naben und *rot eloxierte Hope Bremsscheiben *runden das ganze ab



  Eine 203er Scheibe habe ich noch....


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Eine 203er Scheibe habe ich noch....


Rot?!


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> silbä? oha... ich reich dir dann mal die Tage mein HR wo die eine Speiche gerissen ist... du hast ja Gefühle


Haste ne passende Speiche?


----------



## chaz (16. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Rot?!



Yepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2011)

So bin mal weg muss mich jetzt pflegen lassen


----------



## toje (17. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Eine 203er Scheibe habe ich noch....


 

moin moin,

na das sollten doch bestimmt mal meine werden!!! 

für sa. bin ich raus...ordentliche leute gehen am sa. und so. auch arbeiten. :kotz:was geht heute denn so???


----------



## chaz (17. März 2011)

Moin! Ballern, was sonst?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. März 2011)

Samstag kann ich auch nicht, was geht denn morgen und sonntag?


----------



## Raphnex (17. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin! Ballern, was sonst?



und wo???
will schieben ist kalt draußen


----------



## toje (17. März 2011)

16 uhr as!?


----------



## chaz (17. März 2011)

Yepp. Bin schon etwas eher dort.


----------



## Raphnex (17. März 2011)

chaz was heißt eher 15uhr?


----------



## chaz (17. März 2011)

14.30 Uhr?!


----------



## Raphnex (17. März 2011)

ich versuch um 14:30 an der AS zu sein denke aber eher das es 15uhr wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (17. März 2011)

sorry chaz bin wohl doch draußen für heute


----------



## chaz (17. März 2011)

Muss ich halt alleine spielen.....


----------



## chaz (17. März 2011)

War wieder super an der AS. Richtig guter Boden. Und die Krankenabteilung kam auch vorbei.


----------



## linne (17. März 2011)

Hallo,

will morgen mit einem Kollegen nach der Arbeit biken. Wird so 16.00h. Werden wohl zum Ofen, eine andere Adresse habe ich nämlich nicht.
Noch jemand da?
Gruß
Linne


----------



## FunkyRay (17. März 2011)

Krank sind wir alle 
Meinst den Fußkranken?


----------



## FunkyRay (17. März 2011)

Ich werde frühsten Sonntag am Ofen sein


----------



## chaz (17. März 2011)

Meinte den Fuß- und den Armkranken. Morgen braucht der alte Mann mal Erholung.


----------



## chaz (17. März 2011)

@NuMetal: Morgen soll es in Krefeld schiffen wie Sau. Sollen wir dann trotzdem fahren (wenn´s denn so sein sollte), oder was?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. März 2011)

Nein bleibt schön hier und fahrt mit mir am Samstag am Kalwes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (17. März 2011)

wer is den morgen wann und wo unterwegs?


----------



## FunkyRay (17. März 2011)

Ich bin um 14Uhr unterwegs im ICE von Augsburg nach Wuppertal


----------



## hugecarl (17. März 2011)

Du bist fast so lustig wie Mario Barth.


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nein bleibt schön hier und fahrt mit mir am Samstag am Kalwes



Wäre eine Option....    Da wartet noch etwas auf uns....


----------



## toje (18. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wäre eine Option....  Da wartet noch etwas auf uns....


 

ihr seit schlechte menschen...könntet euch ruhig mal solidarisch mir gegenüber verhalten und samstags auch arbeiten gehen.

angie braucht uns alle!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (18. März 2011)

Wir können uns mit den Bikes und nem Bier bei dir vor die Firma stellen, ist das solidarisch genug?

Hört sich auch wenig so an, als wärst du eine linke Zecke, mein Freund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ...könntet euch ruhig mal solidarisch mir gegenüber verhalten und samstags auch arbeiten gehen.
> 
> angie braucht uns alle!!!


Mache ich. So bis 9 Uhr reicht doch, oder?  ;-)


----------



## toje (18. März 2011)

@ numetal: wie wo was linke zecke...rüttelt da einer nach am ohrfeigenbaum, hä freundchen!? 

@ chaz: nein, dass reicht nicht...nicht im geringsten!!!äh, was`n eigentlich mit dem konzert am samstag...wie wo wann...und wer hat die karten???


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> @ chaz: nein, dass reicht nicht...nicht im geringsten!!!äh, was`n eigentlich mit dem konzert am samstag...wie wo wann...und wer hat die karten???


Deine Karte habe ich noch, glaube ich. Beginn 20 Uhr in der Westfalenhalle. Das große runde Ding an der B1...du weist aber schon, wer denn da spielt?!  ;-)


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

wer spielt den?
beatsteaks?


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wer spielt den?
> beatsteaks?



Yepp.


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

was is den jetzt so mit heute is wer unterwegs?


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Spiel alleine an dir rum...


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

sei nicht so gemein!!!
willste du heute nix machen?
willste morgen den rad fahren?
mein kollege kommt erst um 18uhr könnte also doch ne kleine runde drehen


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Heute: Nix radeln!
Morgen: Ganz sicher radeln!


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute: Nix radeln!
> lusche!!!
> 
> wo den morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> chaz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heute: Nix radeln!
> ...


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

ohjaaaaaaa kleine schweiz is gut


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Kalwes auch. Dein Ego braucht das.


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

ne das brauch die schweiz


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Jetzt erst recht: Kalwes!


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

nee lass mal lieber schweiz fahren


----------



## toje (18. März 2011)

kindergarten hier, oder was!?geht arbeiten ihr faules pack!!!


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

ICH arbeite!!!


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

arbeiter du mal lieber mehr deine führung brauch dich wenn se die akw´s schließen wollen 
also los sei fleißig und poste hier nicht zu wild rum 
*spaßmodusaus*
bist du morgen dabei oder musst du wieder (arbeiten  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ICH arbeite!!!



spatzziehen ist KEINE arbeit


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> *spatzziehen* ist KEINE arbeit



Tierquäler!


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tierquäler!



ich weiß!!! und dich quäl ich am liebsten


----------



## toje (18. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> arbeiter du mal lieber mehr deine führung brauch dich wenn se die akw´s schließen wollen
> also los sei fleißig und poste hier nicht zu wild rum
> *spaßmodusaus*
> bist du morgen dabei oder musst du wieder (arbeiten  )


 

ich bin fleißig, wie immer!!!aber evtl. komme ich nach...wenn mich der laden hier nicht komplett fertig macht!!!


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Nix da von wegen eventuell. Gestern hat´s dir auch gut getan mich vor dir herzuschieben...


----------



## toje (18. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix da von wegen eventuell. Gestern hat´s dir auch gut getan mich vor dir herzuschieben...


 

oh ja...das war schön...und hat der birne sooo gut getan!!!
wie gesagt, ich gebe alles!!!  so und nu...FEIERABEND!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh ja...das war schön...und hat der birne sooo gut getan!!!
> wie gesagt, ich gebe alles!!!



So muss dat!!!


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh ja...das war schön...und hat der birne sooo gut getan!!!
> wie gesagt, ich gebe alles!!!  so und nu...FEIERABEND!!!



nix da schaff heut mehr damit du moin frei hast für die kleine schweiz!


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Kalwes!


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

schweiz!


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> schweiz!


Nix da!!!


----------



## Raphnex (18. März 2011)

doch da!!!


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Du bist ruhig. Ich sage mal: High noon Kalwes. Und jetzt geh´ nen anderen nerven....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. März 2011)

Jawoll Kalwes, das frankfurter Würstchen hat kein Stimmrecht , der ist Ausländer!  und somit Raus!


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jawoll Kalwes, das frankfurter Würstchen hat kein Stimmrecht , der ist Ausländer!  und somit Raus!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. März 2011)

Jungs,
also mein luftdämpfer war nicht kaputt aber das öl war aufgeschäumt.
Vielleicht auch werksseitig

Aber der neue Dämpfer is drin...BOA !
Morgen kalves, ich versuchs ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. März 2011)

Darfste auch kein Spüli reinkippen...


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Auch kein 15W-40.....


----------



## DerGraue (18. März 2011)

Mein Gott hier wird der Fred wieder vollgemüllt ist ja nicht zu fassen. Dämpfer mit Spüli usw.


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Was machen die Bilder, Asselmann?


----------



## DerGraue (18. März 2011)

Die kannste wegasseln


----------



## chaz (18. März 2011)

Was ´ne Geassel....


----------



## DerGraue (18. März 2011)

Du sagst es


----------



## FunkyRay (19. März 2011)

Moin!

Schleiding ät Kalwes um High Noon? Ist unten rum ziemlich feucht!


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Dann wechsel das Höschen und rauf auf´s Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (19. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jawoll Kalwes, das frankfurter Würstchen hat kein Stimmrecht , der ist Ausländer!  und somit Raus!



schnauze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (19. März 2011)

Die FFD haben Kalwes Sperre bis nach PDS!

Ist morgen wer an der AS? Will es mal ruhig angehen lassen


----------



## toje (19. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Die FFD haben Kalwes Sperre bis nach PDS!
> 
> Ist morgen wer an der AS? Will es mal ruhig angehen lassen




paß bloß auf dich auf meen jung...mir gehen so langsam die freunde zum biken aus. tztztz


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> paß bloß auf dich auf meen jung...mir gehen so langsam die freunde zum biken aus. tztztz



Du hast keine Freunde!!! Und ich habe 8-12 Wochen Pause.


----------



## hugecarl (19. März 2011)

Was ist passiert ? Gute Besserung!


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Danke. Habe mich am Kalwes geerdet. Eigentlich nix wildes. Es sei denn der rechte Fuß bleibt an einem Wurzelrest hängen und der Rest des Körpers rutscht weiter. Doppelte Sprunggelenksfraktur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (19. März 2011)

Aaah mies. Darfst jetzt erstmal am Stock gehen oder ?


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Montag wird operiert, wenn der Huf bis dahin etwas abgeschwollen sein sollte. Es sind aber 2 Stöcke....


----------



## DerGraue (19. März 2011)

Oh Holger du machst sachen dann sach ich mal gute Besserung. Kannste irgendwie gehen


----------



## hugecarl (19. März 2011)

Jo die meinte ich. Naja, sieh zu dass du wieder auf die Beine komms. Wenigstens isses dann Sommer wenn du wieder fahren darfst ...


----------



## DerGraue (19. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Oh Holger du machst sachen dann sach ich mal gute Besserung. Kannste irgendwie gehen


Hat sich erledigt mit dem gehen


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Danke! Nur auf Krücken. Ab Montag erstmal eine paar Tage Krankenhaus.


----------



## DerGraue (19. März 2011)

Ja Super dann sind wir ja in PDS wieder auf dem Bock


----------



## DerGraue (19. März 2011)

Ich komm morgen mal rum ich ruf vorher mal durch


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Jau. Da wird wieder gerockt.


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich komm morgen mal rum ich ruf vorher mal durch



Mach mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (19. März 2011)

Jetzt haste ja genug zeit deinen Bock wieder fit zu machen


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Jau. Der Fuchs bräuchte mal ´ne Überarbeitung...


----------



## Raphnex (19. März 2011)

also wie numetal schon sachte kalwes fährt jetzt keiner mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!
bodo björn holger und peter heute auch ncoh zum schluss!!
der ist jetzt grade in den städichenkliniken und lässt handgelenk und brust überbrüfen.
der arme ist mit einem rießen bums gegen den baum nach dem 3 sprung gelandt kopf und brust vorraus!
sah sau sau sau übel aus!

ich wünsche allen körperlichkranken  eine schnelle und gute besserung!


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Das mit Pedda ist ja übel. Hoffe es ist nichts ernstes....


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Und nur für´s Protokoll: Kalwes ist geil!!!!


----------



## Raphnex (19. März 2011)

heute war er es aber leider nicht


----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Bis zum Bumms schon.... Dann ging es bergab...


----------



## Raphnex (19. März 2011)

schauen wir mal wie es peter geht und dann sehen wir weiter!
so ich geht jetzt mal meinen kollegen abholen!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. März 2011)

hand gebrochen montag wahrscheinlich op inner klinik nord,
rippen sind heil nur alle geprellt, also nur mit panzer, hat mr mal wieder den arsch gerettet.

glaub leichte gehirnerschütterung hab ich auch naja ma schaun
achja, bein hat es doch halt erwischt, aber nur den muskel

mit links tippen is kacke!

danke an alle und gute besserung an die mit-invaliden

aber super, aus dem krankenhaus erstma bier kaufen gegangen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. März 2011)

Oh f.ck! Gute Besserung.


----------



## FunkyRay (19. März 2011)

Gute Besserung Peter! Kalwes ist verboten!


----------



## FunkyRay (19. März 2011)

Morgen 12Uhr Ofen oder AS, für die halbinvaliden. Der Dortmunder muss ne Nacht drüber schlafen wohin es geht


----------



## Deleted 154398 (19. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8127102 schrieb:
			
		

> hand gebrochen montag wahrscheinlich op inner klinik nord,
> rippen sind heil nur alle geprellt, also nur mit panzer, hat mr mal wieder den arsch gerettet.
> 
> glaub leichte gehirnerschütterung hab ich auch naja ma schaun
> ...


jungs was stellt ihr denn auch immer an!
gute besserung.


----------



## tadea nuts (19. März 2011)

Hört sich gar nicht gut an. Gute Bessereung an Holger und Peter.


----------



## FunkyRay (19. März 2011)

Wer will morgen noch Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (20. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wer will morgen noch Biken?



Ich. Ich bin dann aber ne Tourenassel


----------



## toje (20. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8127102 schrieb:
			
		

> hand gebrochen montag wahrscheinlich op inner klinik nord,
> rippen sind heil nur alle geprellt, also nur mit panzer, hat mr mal wieder den arsch gerettet.
> 
> glaub leichte gehirnerschütterung hab ich auch naja ma schaun
> ...


 

moin moin,

oh man...seit ihr alle irre hier...mit wem soll ich denn nun noch biken gehen!?

gute besserung jungs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raphnex (20. März 2011)

Toje i h konnte auch weinen ist ein scheis zustand hier wer ist den heute bei mir beim grilen dabei holger peter???


----------



## chaz (20. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> oh man...seit ihr alle irre hier...mit wem soll ich denn nun noch biken gehen!?
> 
> gute besserung jungs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Geh Angeln. Ist weniger gefährlich. Wie war´s Konzert?


----------



## toje (20. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Geh Angeln. Ist weniger gefährlich. Wie war´s Konzert?


 

ach...bei mir ist ja "noch" alles heile!!!  konzert...ich glaube das willst du nicht wirklich wissen... 

wie ist es dir denn heute so, hast du starke schmerzen???


----------



## chaz (20. März 2011)

Schmerzen halten sich in Grenzen. Beim nächsten Besuch der Berliner in Dortmund o.ä. starte ich ´nen neuen Versuch. Muss man wohl gesehen/gehört haben.


----------



## toje (20. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schmerzen halten sich in Grenzen. Beim nächsten Besuch der Berliner in Dortmund o.ä. starte ich ´nen neuen Versuch. Muss man wohl gesehen/gehört haben.


 

jo, aber dann nur noch mitten drinne...mir hat das herz geblutet als ich den mopp da unten gesehen habe!!!


----------



## chaz (20. März 2011)

Das glaube ich. Innenraumkarten waren schneller weg, als man sich die Haxen brechen kann.


----------



## Chrashem (20. März 2011)

Das ist ja Krass wie viele sich am Kalwes langgemacht haben. Wünsche allen eine gute Besserung. 
Am Kalwes hat es mir auch schon das Handgelenk zerfetzt.


----------



## Kurtchen (20. März 2011)

Gute Besserung an alle...! Das sind ja Nachrichten......Bäume und Wurzeln können ganz schön gemein sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (20. März 2011)

Wie grillen? Wann?


----------



## FunkyRay (20. März 2011)

Also, 12uhr Ofen!


----------



## Lazy (20. März 2011)

wollt eigentlich das erste mal wieder fahren,aber gesehen,dass der panzer entgültig zerrissen ist..
So wie es bei euch abgeht,bleib ich besser mitm a zuhaus bis der neue da is


----------



## FunkyRay (20. März 2011)

Jetzt komm ran  Roll halt runter!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. März 2011)

bin beim grillen dabei, aber es muss mir jemand die grillwurst dann auch schneiden. muss ma gucken ob mich jemand bringt, darf nicht auto fahren mit gips-schiene.

wann wo und kann mich jemand mitnehmen? bin bei meinen eltern an der weißen taube


----------



## Raphnex (20. März 2011)

ja grillen bei mir so gegen 16 17 uhr biste dabei numetal chazman hol ich auch ab


----------



## chaz (20. März 2011)

Mit mir braucht ihr nicht rechnen. Bin gerade schlecht zu Fuß.


----------



## Raphnex (20. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit mir braucht ihr nicht rechnen. Bin gerade schlecht zu Fuß.



wenigstens haste noch sinn für humor


----------



## chaz (20. März 2011)

Yepp. Nützt ja eh nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (20. März 2011)

yeah ohne panzer gg baum... Aber soweit alles gut.hab ich den berg vermisst...


Gute besserung an die invalidenkurve


----------



## Deleted 154398 (20. März 2011)

das mit dem baum hatte ich ja noch mitgekriegt aber dann hab ich dich nichtmehr gesehen. wann bist du denn abgehauen?


----------



## hugecarl (20. März 2011)

Bin gerade ne richtig schöne Tour gefahren. Aber ich habs nich mal mehr bis nach Hause geschafft, ich hab die Bahn aus Hacheney genommen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. März 2011)

Voll das Invaliedencamp hier oder was. Bin auch grade im Krankenhaus, verdacht auf akute Gastritis. Hoffe bin morgen wieder draußen. 

Gute Besserung an alle anderen.


----------



## hugecarl (20. März 2011)

Seht mal zu dass ihr alle wieder gesund werdet ... sonst können wa Saisoneröffnung in WIBE bald zu dritt oder so machen.


----------



## chaz (20. März 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> yeah ohne panzer gg baum... Aber soweit alles gut.hab ich den berg vermisst...
> 
> 
> Gute besserung an die invalidenkurve


Mach keinen Blödsinn!! Sind schon genug Verletzte hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mach keinen Blödsinn!! Sind schon genug Verletzte hier.



echt ma, eigentlich wollten die nach holger schon keinen mehr in den club lassen, aber ich war wohl einfach zu schnell als hätte mich irgendwas, außer nem baum, aufhalten können (laut raffnix beschreibung)

ABER JETZ IS SCHLUSS, laden is voll, bleibt heil


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. März 2011)

Oh Mann Euch kann man ja nich allein fahren lassen , da haut man ab und denkt alles ist top Sahne und dann muß ich das jetzt lesen, kehr kehr mit sowas hab ich jetzt aber nicht gerechnet, Euch allen gute Besserung hört sich ja wirklich schlimm an , aber so ganz schmerzlos hab ich den Kalwes am Samstag auch nicht verlassen, der Crash am Step-down bereitet mir immer noch ziemlich perfide Rückenschmerzen, schein wohl doch härter aufgeschlagen zu sein als Samstag gedacht (und gemerkt), jau nen echter Invilidenklub hier, vielleicht sollten wir uns in VFD wie Versehrten Freaks Dortmund umbenennen, trifft momentan eher zu...


----------



## FunkyRay (20. März 2011)

Jau, der Haut halt rein. Ich hab mein Sprungelenk heut noch bei Wurzeln gemerkt und das alles von den verpatzten Step Down Landungen. 

Sollen wir uns nicht ne Etage im Pflegeheim nehmen, da kommen einige auf kurz oder lang eh rein


----------



## toje (21. März 2011)

moin moin,

"Versehrten Freaks Dortmund " mit dem shit will ich nix zu tun haben...ich bin heile-und will es auch bleiben!!!


----------



## toje (21. März 2011)

heeey, was`n hier los...alle noch am schlafen!?klumpfuss, warum ist deine lampe noch nicht grün!?du hast doch nix an den armen und händen... tztztz


----------



## FunkyRay (21. März 2011)

Moin, bin schon seit 4 Stunden wach.
Der Klumpfuß ist schon auf dem Weg ins KH tat er beim Gesichtsbuch kund.

Ich mach gemach, am Ende bin ich der einzige der noch fahren kann und somit der schnellste


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (21. März 2011)

hab am mittwoch termin im KH
konnte kein stück schlafen, rippen tun schon höllisch weh


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin, bin schon seit 4 Stunden wach.
> Der Klumpfuß ist schon auf dem Weg ins KH tat er beim Gesichtsbuch kund.
> 
> Ich mach gemach, am Ende bin ich der einzige der noch fahren kann und somit der schnellste




Und wenn ich mit dem rohlstuhl fahren mus der schnellste wirst du nie!! 
Weiß jemand wo chaz genau liegt? Zwecks krankenbesuch


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mit dem rohlstuhl fahren mus der schnellste wirst du nie!!
> Weiß jemand wo chaz genau liegt? Zwecks krankenbesuch



Du willst mir doch wohl nicht auf den Sack gehen wollen?  ;-)


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch wohl nicht auf den Sack gehen wollen?  ;-)



Ohhhhh doch davon kannst du ausgehen  
Also wo liegste und biste schon operiert worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Ohhhhh doch davon kannst du ausgehen
> Also wo liegste und biste schon operiert worden?


Jau. Bin jetzt mit Titan veredelt.


----------



## FunkyRay (21. März 2011)

Darfst du es nachher behalten, so in nem Jahr


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Darfst du es nachher behalten, so in nem Jahr



Denke ich doch. Habe seit der OP noch keinen gesprochen. Nur die kleine Schwester aus Polen...  ;-)


----------



## toje (21. März 2011)

wie wo was kleine schwester aus polen!?ich bin gleich bei dir...äh euch!!!


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wie wo was kleine schwester aus polen!?ich bin gleich bei dir...äh euch!!!



'ne Schwatte ist auch hier.


----------



## toje (21. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 'ne Schwatte ist auch hier.


 

alter schwede...ich glaube ich muss vorher noch mal auf die piste...und leiste dir dann etwas länger gesellschaft.das klingt ja nach nem schlaraffenland!!!


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> alter schwede...ich glaube ich muss vorher noch mal auf die piste...und leiste dir dann etwas länger gesellschaft.das klingt ja nach nem schlaraffenland!!!



Ich kenne da eine gute Stelle am Kalwes oder wahlweise am Ofen. Ich weiss schon, warum ich ein Einzelzimmer habe.


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

toje wann und wo wilslte fahren?


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

chaz wo dorüber schreibst du handy oder laptop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (21. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> toje wann und wo wilslte fahren?


 

heute, auf asphalt von schwerte nach dortmund.und ganz klar ohne dich...der mann braucht ruhe da im spital!!!


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

kannste mal grad knicken mein freund ich komm da heut oder morgen auch noch hinne 
wollen wir net ne schöne tour drehen?


----------



## toje (21. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> kannste mal grad knicken mein freund ich komm da heut oder morgen auch noch hinne
> wollen wir net ne schöne tour drehen?


 

heute nix tour...heute klumpfuss im spital besuchen.morgen können wir fahren...aber doch keine tour.touren fahre ich genug mit meiner liebsten.lass mal lieber zur as ballern gehen!!!


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

du nimmst mich ja net mehr mit auf tour möchte auch mal wieder tour fahren 
wann den morgen as weiß noch net wann cih genau kann muss morgen nämlich auch was für angie tun!


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> chaz wo dorüber schreibst du handy oder laptop?



Erst Handy, jetzt Laptop.


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

wie lang liegsten jetzt eigentlich die ganze woche oder nur 3 tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (21. März 2011)

Morgen AS klingt gut


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Eventuell nur bis Mittwoch.


----------



## tadea nuts (21. März 2011)

Scheinst die OP gut überstanden zu haben. Ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Danke. Im Moment helfen die Schmerzmittel. Die gehen gut ab!!!


----------



## hugecarl (21. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Im Moment helfen die Schmerzmittel. Die gehen gut ab!!!



Ohja. Die wurden mir mal auch reingerammt als ich damals auf meine Wirbelsäule geflogen bin. Da war ich erstmal ... naja ... geistesabwesend.


----------



## Chrashem (21. März 2011)

Erstmal gute Besserung an die Verletzten.


Darf man fragen wo der Holger liegt?


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo der Holger liegt?



nee darf man nicht ist meiner


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Omg!


----------



## hugecarl (21. März 2011)

Warum "omg" ?


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Weil: Profilneurose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (21. März 2011)

Najaaaa ... soll ihm verziehen sein.


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Anmeldung Osterhasenrace: http://www.dropsau.info/dropsau/ind...race&sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4d87a912a0a7abf5,0


----------



## FunkyRay (21. März 2011)

Danke dir Chatz... aber wer fährt mit mir? Raphi und wer noch?


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Ich würde ja gerne. Humpel aber vielleicht als support mit....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (21. März 2011)

vielleicht kann ich bis dahin wieder klatschen wenn raphi (grinsend) im dreck liegt ^^


----------



## hugecarl (21. März 2011)

Ist morgen jemand an der AS ? Wenn nicht, fahr ich zum Pumptrack bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## FunkyRay (21. März 2011)

Problem ist, Raphi ist wohl bei seiner Familie. Was mit Toje und dem Muddy? Damit wenigstens 2 schnelle von uns dabei sind


----------



## chaz (21. März 2011)

Muddy ist wohl im Urlaub....


----------



## Raphnex (21. März 2011)

also wenn holger schraubt, peter klatscht und meine verwandschaft es überlebt und vieleicht außer rainer thomas oder so noch dabei sind wäre ich wohl auch dabei 
also jungs es liegt an euch ich stress auch die anderen fahre und nicht euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (22. März 2011)

moin moin,

heute einer bock auf die as!?
da könnte man dann auch mal in ruhe über den osterhasen shit quatschen... 

hey holgi, na haben dich die schmerzen in der letzten nacht zu einem kritiker des so gehuldigtem ruhrpottrocker`s gemacht!?


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hey holgi, na haben dich die schmerzen in der letzten nacht zu einem kritiker des so gehuldigtem ruhrpottrocker`s gemacht!?


Tag! Yepp. Bekommt ja sonst wieder keiner die Zähne auseinander.... Ist das etwa Gotteslästerung?


----------



## toje (22. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tag! Yepp. Bekommt ja sonst wieder keiner die Zähne auseinander.... Ist das etwa Gotteslästerung?


 
ui, du schon hier...läuft es sooo gut mit dem schlafen...was macht denn die socke!?

ja, du bist richtig böse...ist doch sooo ein cooler typ der bobbele.


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Die Nacht war ganz okay. Habe ohne Drogen einmal 2 Stunden und einmal 3 Stunden geschlafen. Dem Huf geht es ganz gut. Bis jetzt. Der Tag ist ja noch jung. Bin nicht böse. War doch, von mir recht unüblich, sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## toje (22. März 2011)

na das klingt doch schon mal ganz gut...kommse heute zur as, ein paar fotos schießen!?lass dich mal nicht so hängen da, ist top wetter da draußen!!! 

ja, für dich schon sehr diplomatisch...bin aber dennoch gespannt wie die meute reagieren wird!?  aber ich beschütze dich dann vor dem mopp, die machen wir kapott!!!


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na das klingt doch schon mal ganz gut...kommse heute zur as, ein paar fotos schießen!?lass dich mal nicht so hängen da, ist top wetter da draußen!!!


Leider nicht. Mein DH-Rolli ist noch nicht fertig.


toje schrieb:


> ja, für dich schon sehr diplomatisch...bin aber dennoch gespannt wie die meute reagieren wird!?


Ich auch.  


toje schrieb:


> aber ich beschütze dich dann vor dem mopp, die machen wir kapott!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (22. März 2011)

so, sorry ich muss jetzt dafür sorgen das unser staat nicht ganz den bach runter geht bei den ganzen verletzten im lande... 

da musst du wohl jetzt ein wenig der kleinen sister auf den popo schauen!!!


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> da musst du wohl jetzt ein wenig der kleinen sister auf den popo schauen!!!



Den schwarzen Popo.....


----------



## DerGraue (22. März 2011)

Morgen Na es scheint dir ja ganz gut zu gehen beim Karloff warste echt zurückhaltend


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Morgen Na es scheint dir ja ganz gut zu gehen beim *Karloff *warste echt zurückhaltend


----------



## FunkyRay (22. März 2011)

Hat gedauert, aber habs dann eben doch gerafft was hier gerade gemeint ist. Ich finde es gut, dass sich einer auch mal kritisch äußert!


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Nur wieder bezeichnend, dass sich die Zielperson nicht dazu äußert.


----------



## hugecarl (22. März 2011)

Wat fürn Ding ?


----------



## FunkyRay (22. März 2011)

Na, wie nennst du die Leute die du mit Steinen bewirfst? Nicht Polizisten, aber so ähnlich... richtig: Zielperson


----------



## hugecarl (22. März 2011)

"Wat fürn Ding" bezog sich auf den Karloff ...


----------



## FunkyRay (22. März 2011)

Gaaaaaaanz viel neues Spielzeug bestellt, wenn man langeweile in einem 5 Stunden Meeting hat.

SDG Saddles I-Fly I-Beam Saddle + FREE Seatpost 2011
ODI Grips Rogue MTB Lock-On Bonus Pack Black - Black
Truvativ Descendant GXP Kurbelsatz 2011 in 170mm und mit 38 Zähnen
Sixpack Yakuza Kettenführung

Umstieg auf 7-Fach 
SRAM Cassettes - MTB PG730 Cassette 7sp 12-32
KMC Chains Z51 RB Chain Anti Rust 7 Speed Each (110 Link)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

du arsch ich wollte doch mitbestellen bei chainreaktion!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. März 2011)

Ja, aber die Preise fÃ¼r die Trikots waren wieder auf 30â¬, dachte du wolltest sie gÃ¼nstiger. War spontan heut, sollte ich im
Meeting auch telefonieren? Kostet eh nie versand


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)




----------



## hugecarl (22. März 2011)

Ich glaube ich bin mit dem Thema "Felt Redemption" jetzt endgültig durch. Der Rahmen ist sauber durch


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin mit dem Thema "Felt Redemption" jetzt endgültig durch. Der Rahmen ist sauber durch



Durchgesägt?


----------



## hugecarl (22. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Durchgesägt?



Nicht ganz. Sah aber so aus. Sauber und komplett durch an der Schweißnaht


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Foto?


----------



## hugecarl (22. März 2011)

Steht schon beim Händler


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

so chazilein werde so gegen halb neun bei dir aufschlagen!
hoffe das is ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> "Wat fürn Ding" bezog sich auf den Karloff ...



Hier, du Banause: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Karloff


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> so chazilein werde so gegen halb neun bei dir aufschlagen!
> hoffe das is ok



Heute?


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

ja heute wollte ich kommen ist das zuspät?
kann leider nicht früher


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Das ist hier keine Uni. Hier gibt´s, wie im Knast, Besuchszeiten. Und die hast du verpasst. Rein kommst du vielleicht noch. Aber raus? Spaß beiseite, normal endet die Besuchszeit um 19.00 Uhr.


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

jetzt echt?!?! meinste net das ich noch rein und wieder raus komme?
wollt dich ja schon noch besuchen aber ich hatte doch heute meinen ersten arbeitstach in meinem neuen job


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Du und arbeiten? Ich glaube es nicht. Geh mir demnächst mal lieber zu Hause auf den Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

also meinste/denkste lieber nicht mehr versuchen?


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Sah aber so aus. Sauber und komplett durch an der Schweißnaht


Spricht nicht für die Klebestelle.


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> also meinste/denkste lieber nicht mehr versuchen?


Lass mal besser. Morgen früh wäre dagegen kein Problem. Bring Brötchen mit...


----------



## hugecarl (22. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Spricht nicht für die Klebestelle.



Ich denke auch dass ich den neuen Rahmen dann verkaufen werde ... kann aber vielleicht auch ein Materialfehler gewesen sein. Mal schauen. Morgen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

hm 
muss morgen früh auch wieder arbeiten  :`(


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Was machst du denn jetzt sinnloses?


----------



## hugecarl (22. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was machst du denn jetzt sinnloses?



Was wer ich ?


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Was wer ich ?



Nein, der arbeitende Hesse.


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

arbeite als produktdesigner/entwickler im einkauf und vertrieb

meinste nicht das das heute abend noch mal klappt??


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> arbeite als produktdesigner/entwickler im einkauf und vertrieb


Welche Firma?


Raphnex schrieb:


> meinste nicht das das heute abend noch mal klappt??


Welchen Teil von "das ist hier keine Uni" haben wir denn nicht verstanden, he?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

ich denke einfach das man die öffnungszeit umgehen kann du hast doch einen guten draht zu den schwestern oder nicht 

the-red-point heißt die firma is nur ein kleines dinge aus hombruch!


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Zu denen aus der Frühschicht. Die Spätschicht würde ich nicht einmal mit ´ner Zange anfassen...


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

wann bist du den morgen abend daheim?


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

wenn du das schon sachst müssen die ja wirklich iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sein!


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich Clark-Stapler zum   :kotz:  finde. DU hast deine Finger da drin.....bzw. deine Firma.


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wann bist du den morgen abend daheim?



Weiß ja noch nicht, ob ich morgen hier auschecken kann. Wird sich aber relativ früh zeigen.


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

ich wusste das ich es dir hätte nicht zeigen sollen!!!
aber solang die firma mich bezahlt is mir alles wurscht


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

gut dann komm ich moin zu dir oder halt doch noch mal ins krankenhaus wobei cih ja hoffe das du daheim bist 
grillen wir dann?????


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

An die Sch....dinger gehe ich nicht dran. Sind Fehlkonstruktionen von der Gabelspitze bis zum Kontergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> gut dann komm ich moin zu dir oder halt doch noch mal ins krankenhaus wobei cih ja hoffe das du daheim bist
> grillen wir dann?????


Hoffe auch, dass ich morgen zu Hause bin. Mal abwarten...


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

dann lass es 
ich hab damit ja nix zutun 

grillen wir?


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Halt mal die Füße still. Erstmal warten, ob sie mich hier morgen rauswerfen.


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

mich wunderts das se das nicht schon längst getahn haben


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Ich arbeite dran...


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

arbeite schneller!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (22. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> An die Sch....dinger gehe ich nicht dran.



weil er es nicht kann!!! 

jo, super tour heute mit meiner liebsten gedreht...aber so langsam geht mir das auf den sack...will wieder BALLERN!!! 

grrrrrrrrrrr, neuer versuch...mag am do. einer ballern gehen.mir ganz egal wo!!!


----------



## hugecarl (22. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> An die Sch....dinger gehe ich nicht dran. Sind Fehlkonstruktionen von der Gabelspitze bis zum Kontergewicht.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMDaKZ64No"]YouTube        - Gabelstaplerfahrer Klaus[/nomedia]


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> weil er es nicht kann!!!
> 
> jo, super tour heute mit meiner liebsten gedreht...aber so langsam geht mir das auf den sack...will wieder BALLERN!!!
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrr, neuer versuch...mag am do. einer ballern gehen.mir ganz egal wo!!!



kleine schweiz?????


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> YouTube        - Gabelstaplerfahrer Klaus



alter hut aber immer wiedere gut!


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> weil er es nicht kann!!!


Weil die Dinger schei§§e sind.


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

chaz wie heißt den der erbauer von der kleinen schweiz im forum möchte mal bilder und vids davon schauen


----------



## chaz (22. März 2011)

Iceman79.


----------



## toje (22. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> kleine schweiz?????



ab wann kannst du denn???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. März 2011)

@ numetal : Viel Spaß beim warten auf die Descendant, hab meine schon im Januar bestellt und ist immer noch nich da!!

@Krefeld-crew:  Hätte schon Bock gehabt, aber in der Zeit werde ich mal ganz geschmeidig den Teide rocken....

@chazilein: gib Dich ganz natürlich , dann bissse schnell draußen..


----------



## FunkyRay (22. März 2011)

Mountainbikes.net hat die in 170mm für 68/73er Lager da 

Naja, bei uns ist er auch immer natürlich und wir halten ihn ganz schön lange aus... man könnte vermuten, er hat Freunde unter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ab wann kannst du denn???



das ist nicht die frage ich kann immer 
ab wann kannst du 11uhr?!?!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. März 2011)

Ich dachte du versuchst den BIP Verlust durch chazileins Verletztung wett zu machen und gehst auch mal etwas arbeiten


----------



## Raphnex (22. März 2011)

ne da reichst auch du für!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

@ NuMetal/Muddy: Ich mag euch auch!!!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich dachte du versuchst den BIP Verlust durch chazileins Verletztung wett zu machen und gehst auch mal etwas arbeiten



Sehr schön!!! Aber da ich arbeiten lasse, hat Angie auch keine Einbußen. Raffniewas kann aber trotzdem was tun....


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

Dein puselmukkelbetrieb wirft doch eh nix ab fur angie 
Und kommst du heute heim?


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> das ist nicht die frage ich kann immer
> ab wann kannst du 11uhr?!?!


 
da ich offensichtlich der einzige bin der etwas für die angie tut...kann ich dann morgen erst ab 15:30 uhr.

also raffnix, wo sollen wir uns treffen???ich MUSS ballern!!!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Weiß ich noch nicht. Doc kommt gleich noch. Was heißt hier "wirft nix ab für Angie"? Ich bin Handwerker (und leider im falschen Handwerk) und somit offizieller Sponsor der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> also raffnix, wo sollen wir uns treffen???ich MUSS ballern!!!



So verzweifelt, dass du dir freiwillig die hyperaktive Nervensäge antust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Moin zusammen!



chaz schrieb:


> @ NuMetal/Muddy: Ich mag euch auch!!!


Willst du einer meiner Freunde sein?


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So verzweifelt, dass du dir freiwillig die hyperaktive Nervensäge antust?


 

aber hallo, mit euch ist ja nix mehr los!!!touren bin ich zu genüge gefahren in den letzten tagen.ich MUSS wieder BALLERN!!!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Nö, du hast zu wenig Haare....


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> aber hallo, mit euch ist ja nix mehr los!!!touren bin ich zu genüge gefahren in den letzten tagen.ich MUSS wieder BALLERN!!!



Warte noch ein paar Wochen, dann kannst du mir wieder am Arsch kleben....


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Willst du einer meiner Freunde sein?


 

überlege dir jetzt ganz genau was du darauf antwortest...sooo schnell kanst du im augenblick nicht weglaufen!!!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> überlege dir jetzt ganz genau was du darauf antwortest...sooo schnell kanst du im augenblick nicht weglaufen!!!


Das nicht, aber ich habe eine wirksame Reichweitenverlängerung. Beidseitig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Warte noch ein paar Wochen, dann kannst du mir wieder am Arsch kleben....


 

ein paar wochen...sach ma, haben die dir heute morgen schon wieder drogen gegeben!?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Wenn alles gut läuft, dann kann ich vielleicht in ca. 7 Wochen mal wieder ein kleines Ründchen mit der Tourenkiste drehen. Aber Drogen gibt´s hier auch. Brauchst du was?


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut läuft, dann kann ich vielleicht in ca. 7 Wochen mal wieder ein kleines Ründchen mit der Tourenkiste drehen. Aber Drogen gibt´s hier auch. Brauchst du was?


 

7 wochen...bis dahin muss ich mich halt mit dem raffnix über wasser halten.hmm, ich bekleide dich auf der ersten tour, das elend will ich live sehen. 

drogen!?klar, pack alles ein was du tragen kannst!!!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> 7 wochen...bis dahin muss ich mich halt mit dem raffnix über wasser halten.hmm, ich *bekleide *dich auf der ersten tour, das elend will ich live sehen.



Und ich verkleide mich, damit du mich nicht dabei siehst.....


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

So, Kinders. Arbeitet mal schön weiter. Ich mache mal ein kleines Nickerchen....


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und ich verkleide mich, damit du mich nicht dabei siehst.....


 

na das war kein scherz...ich will dich bekleiden!!!  ups, deutsche sprache schwere sprache!!!  was ist denn nun, darfste raus oder net???


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Bis morgen muss ich noch mindestens bei den netten Schwestern hier bleiben....


----------



## DerGraue (23. März 2011)

So jetzt hab ich auch rote Felgen jetzt noch schnell gesund werden und dann auf den Bock


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich auch rote Felgen jetzt noch schnell gesund werden und dann auf den Bock


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Bei mir hat es geholfen, ich bin etwas schneller damit geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Kannst du dir vorstellen, wo du ohne rote Felgen an dem step-down landen würdest?


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Es ist nicht lustig!
Das scheiß Sprunggelenk tut noch immer weh, wenn ich etwas falsch auftrete oder laufe.
Was sagte meine beste Freundin immer zu mir: Du willst auch immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Frag mal mein Sprunggelenk!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Was sagt deins denn so, passt ihm das neue Schuhwerk  Gab es das nicht auch in schwarz-matt?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Nein, leider nur in silber. Macht aber ´nen schlanken Fuß. Eben war die Therapeutin da um mit mir gehen zu üben....was meint die Nuss denn, wie ich die ganze Zeit auf Toilette gekommen bin?


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nein, leider nur in silber. Macht aber ´nen schlanken Fuß. Eben war die Therapeutin da um mit mir gehen zu üben....was meint die Nuss denn, wie ich die ganze Zeit auf Toilette gekommen bin?


 

jaul nicht rum hier...du bist ja jetzt schon nicht mehr zu ertragen!!!wenigstens ne nette therapeutin!?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Noch nicht einmal das. Dabei heißt es immer, dass es in Polen hübsche Frauen gibt. Ich hatte den Gegenbeweis. Und warte mal ab...in zwei Wochen werde ich erst unausstehlich sein.


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

Chaz schnauze du hast nix zu melden du klumpfuss
Toje was heißt uber wasser halten mit mir lernste erst ma was biken ist!!!
Morgen 15 uhr kleine schweiz?
Chaz wie du bist noch immer nicht drausen dann muss ich dich ja jetzt besuchen und ich hatte mich so auf ne tour gefreut!!
Toje fahren wir heut abend noch ne runde?
Chaz sag noch mal station und zimmer wo du liegst


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber ich habe eine wirksame Reichweitenverlängerung. Beidseitig!!!



pass auf das wir die dinger nicvht ansägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> pass auf das wir die dinger nicvht ansägen



Du sägst schon genug.....an meinen Nerven.


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

scheinbar nicht bist ja immer noch im KH und versaust mir meine tour argh


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> scheinbar nicht bist ja immer noch im KH und versaust mir meine tour argh



Fahr doch. Ich kann eh immer pennen.


----------



## DerGraue (23. März 2011)

Bin heute mal ne runde um Block gefahren kann zwar noch keinen Bunny Hop aber Radfahren paar wochen noch dann gehts ab


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Nur mal als Warnung für alle, die irgendwann mal im Krankenhaus liegen werden:
Verhindert Besuch von dem Hyperaktiven. Oder versteckt die Fernbedienung für die Verstellung der Betten. Das Spielkind braucht was zum spielen mit möglichst vielen Knöpfchen.


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

nicht nur viel knöpfchen sondern auch einen chazman der drin liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur mal als Warnung für alle, die irgendwann mal im Krankenhaus liegen werden:
> Verhindert Besuch von dem Hyperaktiven. Oder versteckt die Fernbedienung für die Verstellung der Betten. Das Spielkind braucht was zum spielen mit möglichst vielen Knöpfchen.


 Da merkt man gleich der Bruder hat bock auf Spital


----------



## DerGraue (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nicht nur viel knöpfchen sondern auch einen chazman der drin liegt


Ich gebe zu darin liegt ein gewisser Reiz


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Da merkt man gleich der* warme* Bruder hat bock auf Spital



Habe ihm ja angeboten ein Bett zu besorgen. Eine gestreckte Rechte und BAMM!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Wollte er nicht? Die hätte es bestimmt auch Kostenlos gegeben!

Wie gehts dem Rest der invaliden? Kira, Pädda? Der Graue kann ja schon wieder aufs Bike, so schlimm kann es also nicht sein 
Brauche Samstag und Sonntag wen an der AS zum Windschatten fahren!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu darin liegt ein gewisser Reiz


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## DerGraue (23. März 2011)

Wat is denn jetzt mit dir wann kommste den raus aus dem Tollhaus?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Auf jeden Fall vor dem We. Eventuell morgen.


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

mach das du da raus kommst da wird man doch net gesund drin in der anstallt!!!

toje steht morgen kleine schweiz 15uhr???


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Brauche Samstag und Sonntag wen an der AS zum Windschatten fahren!




hier, ich ich ich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

boa bist du gallisch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> toje steht morgen kleine schweiz 15uhr???




sooo früh schaffe ich das net...denke so ab 16:15 uhr könnte ich.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> boa bist du gallisch!!


Und du bist ein Spielkind!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> boa bist du gallisch!!



Du wirst doch auch nicht weit weg sein... los werden wir dich ja nicht, also müssen wir lernen mit dir zu leben


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

bist du morgen auch dabei numetal??

toje so spät na gut soll mir recht sein hauptsache schweiz dann fahr ich vorher die siepen ein wenig 
dann bin im um 16:15 unten am parkplatz ja?!?!


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und du bist ein Spielkind!



jaa bin ich und haste damit ein problem???


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> los werden wir dich ja nicht, also müssen wir lernen mit dir zu leben


Die Menschheit hat schon schlimmeres überlebt....


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> bist du morgen auch dabei numetal??
> 
> toje so spät na gut soll mir recht sein hauptsache schweiz dann fahr ich vorher die siepen ein wenig
> dann bin im um 16:15 unten am parkplatz ja?!?!




uff, ich könnte hier um 16:15 uhr los...zu spät???dann lieber morgen zur as???


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> jaa bin ich und haste damit ein problem???


Partiell, ja!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen erst gegen 19Uhr in Wuppertal, wird also knapp  Wie gesagt, Samstag und Sonntag volle pulle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> uff, ich könnte hier um 16:15 uhr los...zu spät???dann lieber morgen zur as???



erst los uiiiiii das ist schlecht  
hm hm kannst du gar nicht früher???
ansonsten lass uns AS machen bevor du gar net raus kommst!


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> erst los uiiiiii das ist schlecht
> hm hm kannst du gar nicht früher???
> ansonsten lass uns AS machen bevor du gar net raus kommst!




nö, früher schaffe ich das nicht.ich viel arbeitender mensch habe auch noch privaten stress...  also 16:30 uhr an der as!?


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

oh ich hoffe nicht mit deiner frau!
ja dann lass uns 16:30 AS treffen hast du den freitag evtl auch wieder zeit`?

samstag sonntag können wir ja dan rainer ärgern in der schweiz


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> oh ich hoffe nicht mit deiner frau!
> ja dann lass uns 16:30 AS treffen hast du den freitag evtl auch wieder zeit`?
> 
> samstag sonntag können wir ja dan rainer ärgern in der schweiz




stress mit meiner lady, never!!! 

okay, morgen as...und evtl. schon am fr. in die schweiz???


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

jaaaaaaaaa freitag schweiz kling sehr sehr gut um wieviel uhr könntest du den freitags?
und was ist mit sam sonntag?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raffi, fahre doch mal am Kalwes. Da steht ein double rum und wartet auf dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

chaz halt doch mal dein mauL!!!!! 
hatten doch genug verletzte da!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> chaz halt doch mal dein mauL!!!!!


Nö!


Raphnex schrieb:


> hatten doch genug verletzte da!


Stimmt!


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Ich glaub ich mutiere zum Torque-Fahrer. 800 für nen Torque-Rahmen mit Rahmen, DHX 5.0 und Totem in L


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Hat der Schwatte nix im Angebot? L ist doch bestimmt für dich auch zu klein.


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaa freitag schweiz kling sehr sehr gut um wieviel uhr könntest du den freitags?
> und was ist mit sam sonntag?




boah, jetzt nerv nicht jetzt schon rum hier.  können wir morgen drüber quatschen.

@ all: kalwes verbot bis nach pds!!!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> boah, jetzt nerv nicht jetzt schon rum hier.  können wir morgen drüber quatschen.


 


toje schrieb:


> @ all: kalwes verbot bis nach pds!!!



Meine Zielsetzung oder auch Wunschtraum sieht etwas anders aus.


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat der Schwatte nix im Angebot. L ist doch bestimmt für dich auch zu klein.



Der Canyon Größenrechner sagt mir passts ... und nen anderer Typ der das Bike auch baugleich fährt und 1.92m groß ist fährt M und meint ihm passts. Und ich vergaß zu sagen - es ist ein FRX


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Haste mal ´nen link?


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Haste mal ´nen link?



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/361569/cat/500


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

chaz mund! 
toje jetzt komm schon 
brandi schlag zu aber dan wird nicht mehr mit dem arsch den hang runtergerutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Behaupte mal, dass das FRX dir zu kurz sein wird. Außerdem ist der Preis etwas zu günstig, finde ich.


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Hab gerade mit dem Typen schon telefoniert. Naja, kennst du irgendjemanden der ein FRX fährt ?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Nö. Ist auch klar, dass dir das lt. Canyonseite passt. Größer als "L" gibt´s das nicht.


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

warum 800 für den rahmen mit dämpfer ist doch ok also nicht zu billig und zu teuer der rahmen ist ja auch schon etwas älter oder?


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

bobby root ist aber doch auch sehr groß oder?


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> warum 800 für den rahmen mit dämpfer ist doch ok also nicht zu billig und zu teuer der rahmen ist ja auch schon etwas älter oder?



Ist ein 2009er. 800 für Rahmen, Steuersatz, Dämpfer und Gabel!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Ist ja nur der Rahmen. Frag mal ob der DÃ¤mpfer auch dabei ist und der Steuersatz!

Zitat: alle teile auf dem bild kÃ¶nnen dazu erworben werden

Da find ich die 800â¬ schon etwas zu viel fÃ¼r nen Canyon Rahmen


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

+gabel hm das ist natürlcih wiederum billig


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Meine Zielsetzung oder auch Wunschtraum sieht etwas anders aus.


nix da!!!

@ brandy: wie alt ist der bock denn???
@ raffi: shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Ah, zu langsam... frag mal ob es ne 2 Step Totem ist


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> nix da!!!
> 
> @ brandy: wie alt ist der bock denn???
> @ toje: shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



seh ich auch so


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Bobby ist so´n Zwerg wie du, Raffi. Das Ding hat ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr. Selbst mein relativ kurzes Norco ist länger.


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

du meinst eher so ein zwerg wie du ich bin größer als du 
hatte ihn größer in erinnerung


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> @ brandy: wie alt ist der bock denn???





NuMetal schrieb:


> Ah, zu langsam... frag mal ob es ne 2 Step Totem ist



Ist ein 2009er Rahmen. Denke also mal dass der frühestens aus dem Jahr 2008 ist, eher 2009. Und das mit der Totem werd ich den nochmal fragen. EDIT: Ist eine Coil!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du meinst eher so ein zwerg wie du ich bin größer als du



Du hast eh keine Größe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

na warte dir bring ich noch mal ne bikezeitung mit du gartenzwerg!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> na warte dir bring ich noch mal ne bikezeitung mit du gartenzwerg!



Gerne, aber keine rider.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Vergleichbare Rahmen sind in der Größe ca. 10 cm länger. Nur so zur Info....


----------



## toje (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Vergleichbare Rahmen sind in der Größe ca. 10 cm länger. Nur so zur Info....




manch einer kommt ja mit nem kleinerem rahmen besser klar...
ist da nicht auch am ofen einer mit der kiste unterwegs???
mal fragen wegen ner probefahrt!?


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> manch einer kommt ja mit nem kleinerem rahmen besser klar...
> ist da nicht auch am ofen einer mit der kiste unterwegs???
> mal fragen wegen ner probefahrt!?



Hast du nen Nick oder so ? Ich bin lange nich mehr am Ofen gewesen. Hab auch schon im Torque-Fred nachgefragt.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> manch einer kommt ja mit nem kleinerem rahmen besser klar...
> ist da nicht auch am ofen einer mit der kiste unterwegs???
> mal fragen wegen ner probefahrt!?



Stimmt, aber selbst ein KLEINERER Felt-Rahmen ist länger. Aber jeder faltet sich so zusammen, wie er mag.


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber selbst ein KLEINERER Felt-Rahmen ist länger. Aber jeder faltet sich so zusammen, wie er mag.



http://2009.feltracing.com/09-catal...in/redemption-series/09-redemption-3-int.aspx

Das ist das Felt, was ich gefahren bin. Welches von den Maßen da is denn Radstand und Oberrohrlänge ?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Der Redemption in "S" ist ca. 5 cm länger als der Torque in "L" laut specs.
Radstand= wheelbase, TT horiz müsste Oberrohrlänge sein
Eine Kiste von Rose ist in "L" 10 cm länger. Musst aber du wissen.


----------



## Raphnex (23. März 2011)

oh doch du bekommst nur noch die rider mit ganz vielen boris bildern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so ich mach mich ab in die falle wünsche ne gute nacht!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> oh doch du bekommst nur noch die rider mit ganz vielen boris bildern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Die schiebe ich dir dann kräftig dahin, wo keine Sonne scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich das Dingen irgendwo Probe fahren kann. Das Felt war teilweise aber auch etwas sehr lang. Hätte also nix dagegen mal wat kürzeres zu fahren. Wobei das Torque schon wirklich sehr kurz ist.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Zu lang vom Radstand oder vom Oberrohr? Vom Oberrohr sah es eigentlich einen Ticken zu kurz aus.


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Der Radstand. Es war in teilweise in Sachen Lenkung etwas träge, und wurde aber auf schnellen, geraden Stücken etwas nervös bzw stelzig. Bergauf ging es aber gut, weil man schön weit vorne saß = Oberrohr nicht zu lang.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Wäre das nichts für dich? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/351015/cat/45


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Wäre nicht nen AM Bike besser für die Tourenassel oder fährt unser Toje mit dem Perp auch Touren?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

´nen Torque FRX ist auch keine Tourenkiste und das Perp kann man schön mit 180mm fahren. Hatte der Schwerter früher auch mal. Als er noch jung war.


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Naja, für das Perp müsste ich mir aber dann noch für hinten nen neues Laufrad holen. Außerdem müsste ich die Domain weiterverwenden, die ich somit nicht zusammen mit dem neuen Rahmen verkaufen kann, was das ganze wieder teurer macht. Aber ich schau nochmal.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Was ist denn mit dem Schwatten? Hat der nichts rumstehen?


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Den ruf ich morgen mal an. Vielleicht hat ja bald ein Redemption rumstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. März 2011)

Der hat ein komplettes Demo 7 in M im Bikemarkt stehen. Selbst die Kiste wäre länger als das Torque.


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2011)

Kannst ja mal auf meinem Probesitzten, wenn du willst, gleicher Rahmen, gleiche Größe


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Das is aber halt noch ne schöne Stange Geld mehr.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

war heut inner klinik...kapsel is auch putt
aber alles steht optimal zu einander (naja optimal wäre heile, aber okay)
also 6 wochen gips und alles is super

hätte auch titan platte und schraube durch kapsel haben können, fand ich aber nicht so cool ^^

werd wohl auch mal kameramann spielen,
oder shuttle fahren....achne darf ja nicht auto fahren


----------



## toje (24. März 2011)

moin moin,

@ brandy: ne domain in 1,5" habe ich hier noch rumfliegen, die kannst du für gaaanz kleines geld haben wenn du magst.dein laufrad kannst du weiter verwenden.der graue baut dir da schon ein paar spacer.

@ numetal: nö der toje hat noch 2 tourenhobel zu hause...magst du einen kaufen!? 

@ peter: kamerakinder sind immer gerne gesehen!!! 

@ chaz: finger von den schwestern!!!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

@ toje: Nur gucken, nicht anfassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (24. März 2011)

Moin!
Boah, hab ich nen scheiß geträumt. Mein Bike wäre geklaut worden und die Polizei hätte es als unwichtig abgetan


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

also wenn das rad kürzer ist als meins, dann vergiss es 
bisher bin ich immer das kürzeste gefahren, aber ich mag es auch kurz und knackig 

meins hat nen radstand von 1105cm


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin!
> Boah, hab ich nen scheiß geträumt. Mein Bike wäre geklaut worden und die Polizei hätte es als unwichtig abgetan



Stimmt. Totaler Schei$$...wer klaut ´nen Speiseeis?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin!
> Boah, hab ich nen scheiß geträumt. Mein Bike wäre geklaut worden und die Polizei hätte es als unwichtig abgetan



NIEMALS  was träumst fürn mist ?


----------



## hugecarl (24. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8141312 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn das rad kürzer ist als meins, dann vergiss es
> bisher bin ich immer das kürzeste gefahren, aber ich mag es auch kurz und knackig
> 
> meins hat nen radstand von 1105cm



Das Torque liegt bei 1172. Aber Millimeter  Sonst wäre das Teil um die 10 Meter lang


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Jau, Pedda hat den Längsten!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (24. März 2011)

Radstand ist ja nicht das wichtigste. Das Demo z.b. hat in L eine effektive Oberrohrlänge von nem CC Bike für meine Größe und geht damit eher in richtung Race. Mit dem willst aber sicher keine Tour fahren.


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Der Radstand vom Torque ist ja auch okay. Das Oberrohr ist aber arg kurz. Mal abgesehen von einer eigentlich veralteten Hinterbaukinematik.


----------



## hugecarl (24. März 2011)

Naja, es gibt zumindest nicht wenige Tests, die für das Torque sprechen. Eigentlich alle bis die von den 06er Modellen.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, Pedda hat den Längsten!!!



ich dacht das wäre klar gewesen ;p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Das Torque ist ja auch kein schlechtes Ding. Gibt aber ´ne Menge besseres. Und die Tests, die man so in handelsüblichen FACHZEITSCHRIFTEN liest, sind ja nicht so der Brüller.


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8141365 schrieb:
			
		

> ich dacht das wäre klar gewesen ;p



Du machst dem Schwerter Konkurrenz?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Torque ist ja auch kein schlechtes Ding. Gibt aber ´ne Menge besseres. Und die Tests, die man so in handelsüblichen FACHZEITSCHRIFTEN liest, sind ja nicht so der Brüller.



Von Leuten wie Boris getestet......Leute die so unqualifizierte Dinge sagen: "Mein Panzer wurde vor 3 Jahren geklaut und seitdem fahr ich gut ohne"

Nachdem mir meiner gerade meine rippen gerettet hat


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du machst dem Schwerter Konkurrenz?



ein vergleich ist beleidigend !


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8141390 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Leuten wie Boris getestet......Leute die so unqualifizierte Dinge sagen: "Mein Panzer wurde vor 3 Jahren geklaut und seitdem fahr ich gut ohne"
> 
> Nachdem mir meiner gerade meine rippen gerettet hat



Du wirst doch wohl nicht den coolen Typen kritisieren? Ketzer! Schreib das mal an richtiger Stelle. Dem Typen sollte man mal den Helm klauen....


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8141396 schrieb:
			
		

> ein vergleich ist beleidigend !



Für wen jetzt?


----------



## toje (24. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8141396 schrieb:
			
		

> ein vergleich ist beleidigend !


 

na das finde ich aber auch!!!ihr kennt doch die geschichte: indianer können am längsten-und polen haben den längsten...also nennt mich ruhig winnetou jedamski!!!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Morgen schmeißen die mich hier endlich raus.


----------



## toje (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen schmeißen die mich hier endlich raus.


 


ich fahre jetzt mal zum arzt.es sieht aus als ob mich ne zecke vergiftet hat.shit touren asselei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na das finde ich aber auch!!!ihr kennt doch die geschichte: indianer können am längsten-und polen haben den längsten...also nennt mich ruhig *winnie-pooh* jedamski!!!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt mal zum arzt.es sieht aus als ob mich ne zecke vergiftet hat.shit touren asselei!!!



Wtf? Jetzt ernsthaft? Dann aber flott...  Du willst dich doch bestimmt nur vor der Wochenendarbeit drücken.


----------



## Kurtchen (24. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt zumindest nicht wenige Tests, die für das Torque sprechen. Eigentlich alle bis die von den 06er Modellen.



@Brandy: Gerade erst gelesen. Wenn du willst kannst du meine Torque mal probieren. Wäre dann ein L mit Totem Coil von 07. Hast ja schon bei der Tour gesehen das man da an für sich alles mit machen kann. 

Ist nur bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten wegen dem Radstand etwas unruhiger als zum Beispiel das Atomik.


----------



## Kurtchen (24. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt zumindest nicht wenige Tests, die für das Torque sprechen. Eigentlich alle bis die von den 06er Modellen.



Ab 07 kann man die kaufen, vorher war der Hinterbau nicht so gut.


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Ist nur bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten wegen dem Radstand etwas unruhiger als zum Beispiel das Atomik.



Ich widerspreche ungerne, aber das dürfte eher am Lenkwinkel liegen. Der Radstand beim Atomik ist, so viel ich weiss, 5mm kürzer.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen schmeißen die mich hier endlich raus.



gut das ich die wahl hatte 
hab auf krankenhaus ja gar keine lust, solange wie das gestern schon gedauert hat

9:55 Anmeldung
Anmeldefrau: es ist kaum was los sie werden schnell dran kommen
....warten....
11:00 Werde ich herein gebeten
...warten....
11:15 kommt der Arzt
11:30 schickt mich der Arzt zum Röntgen
...warten...
12:00 geröncht
...warten...
12:15 Arzt wieder da
...warten...
12:45
Gips-Typ kommt und meint: Es gab nen Notfall und es dauert noch nen bischen
13:15 Sitz im Gipsraum....Lieferanten kommen, andere Ärzt bereden wichtige sachen mit dem gips-typen...telefon für gips-typen....
13:45 Gips fertig und ich kann gehn

Wenn ich da die OP hätte haben wollen wäre ich bis 16Uhr dagewesen, ohne das die OP gelaufen wäre
Bin froh das ich den Laden erstmal nicht wiedersehen muss ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (24. März 2011)

Gerade auch nochmal geprüft, da hast du vollkommen Recht! Weiter gute Besserung...!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Danköööööö. Morgen geht´s auf die heimische couch.


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8141627 schrieb:
			
		

> gut das ich die wahl hatte
> hab auf krankenhaus ja gar keine lust, solange wie das gestern schon gedauert hat
> 
> 9:55 Anmeldung
> ...



Sehr geil.....warten bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## hugecarl (24. März 2011)

@Kurt: Du fährst ein "normales" Torque mit 180mm oder ? Würde mich aber trotzdem gerne mal draufsetzen. Wenn du Samstag beim Biketreff bist, könnte ich da mal kurz rumkommen und ne kleine Runde auf dem Parkplatz drehen


----------



## Kurtchen (24. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> @Kurt: Du fährst ein "normales" Torque mit 180mm oder ? Würde mich aber trotzdem gerne mal draufsetzen. Wenn du Samstag beim Biketreff bist, könnte ich da mal kurz rumkommen und ne kleine Runde auf dem Parkplatz drehen



Das ist richtig! Kannst du gerne machen, wenn es nicht schifft werde ich da am Samstag aufschlagen. Am besten du rufst kurz mal durch Handynummer siehe IG.


----------



## Raphnex (24. März 2011)

so jetzt mal zu den wichtigen themen hier!!!
wer hat den heute zeit zum biken tour as ofen is mir egal hauptsache auf den bock!!!!!!


----------



## toje (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wtf? Jetzt ernsthaft? Dann aber flott... Du willst dich doch bestimmt nur vor der Wochenendarbeit drücken.


 

jo, da könnte etwas sein, muss mo. noch mal hin.arbeiten gehe ich natürlich trotzdem am wochenende.mein termin heute nachmittag hat sich auch etwas verschoben, so das ich dem raffnix für die as absagen musste.
es läuft ziemlich rund gerade!!! 

aber dann kann ich wenigstens noch mal auf nen sprung zu dir ins spital kommen.brauchse was???


----------



## FunkyRay (24. März 2011)

Nutten, Koks? Was hätten sie denn gern?

Sind die Zecken schon wieder aktiv? Die Drecksbiester!


----------



## toje (24. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Nutten, Koks? Was hätten sie denn gern?
> 
> Sind die Zecken schon wieder aktiv? Die Drecksbiester!


 

da kann der jung doch nix mit anfangen...seine droge ist das biken.
und nun ist er erst mal auf eis gelegt...cold turkey quasi. 

jep, die seuchenviecher sind schon wieder am start!!! :kotz:


----------



## Raphnex (24. März 2011)

sixpack bier brauch er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (24. März 2011)

toje könntest du den heut abewnd ne tour fahren? bzw haste lust?
ich muss die fragen einfach stellen auch wenn ich die antwort vermutlich schon kenne 

und noch eine frage wo ist nochmal die coole abfahrt in herdecke?


----------



## toje (24. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> toje könntest du den heut abewnd ne tour fahren? bzw haste lust?
> ich muss die fragen einfach stellen auch wenn ich die antwort vermutlich schon kenne
> 
> und noch eine frage wo ist nochmal die coole abfahrt in herdecke?


 

lass mal später telefonieren.
am harkortberg der ruhrhöhenweg...aber der einstieg ist leicht zu übersehen!!!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> da kann der jung doch nix mit anfangen...seine droge ist das biken.
> und nun ist er erst mal auf eis gelegt...*cold turkey* quasi.


Sehr, sehr geil.....    


toje schrieb:


> jep, die seuchenviecher sind schon wieder am start!!! :kotz:


Drecksdinger!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> toje könntest du den heut abewnd ne tour fahren? bzw haste lust?
> ich muss die fragen einfach stellen auch wenn ich die antwort vermutlich schon kenne
> 
> und noch eine frage wo ist nochmal die coole abfahrt in herdecke?



Geh´ mal chillen, Junge!


----------



## FunkyRay (24. März 2011)

Ich hoffe nur er verletzt sich nie... stell dir mal vor, wenn der mal 12 Wochen nicht aufs Bike kommt...


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Da hilft nur künstliches Koma, oder ein 200-Liter Fass Ritalin.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da hilft nur künstliches Koma, oder ein 200-Liter Fass Ritalin.



Vitalin...neues mittel, Viagra und Ritalin....Dauerlatte aber trotzdem ruhig ^^


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Ruhig reicht bei dem Kerl vollkommen aus. Den Rest will hier keinen. Seine Frau bestimmt auch nicht.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. März 2011)

die freut sich wenn sie auch mal ruhe hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (24. März 2011)

erst mal schnauze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerGraue (24. März 2011)

Morgen biste zuhause super, stell schon mal Bier kalt ich komm dann abends mal rum


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

@Raffi: Maul!
@Grauer: Muss ich noch was besorgen (lassen).


----------



## Raphnex (24. März 2011)

und jetzt alter bin ich fertig ich wahr so aber soooooo kurz davor nen taxi zurufen!!!!! 
habe grade eine 5htour hinter mir mit ca 45km über schnee harkortberg AS und bittermark hombruch ich kann nciht mehr und will nicht mehr alter bin ich fertig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aber  freu  freu  freu  freu  freu
ich habe zwei super super geile strecken im schnee gefunden sau geil die dinger toje da ist die abfahrt am harkortberg ein witz gegen! muss ich dir unbdeingt zeigen einfach nur geil die 2 abfahrten sau lang schnell und viele wurzelteppische das grins geht immer noch net weg  
und wünsche ich allen nen schönen abend ich zieh mir jetzt ne pizza rein und beam mich weg!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Im Schnee?


----------



## DerGraue (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Raffi: Maul!
> @Grauer: Muss ich noch was besorgen (lassen).


Was haste denn noch da oder soll ich was mitbringen ( Weizen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. März 2011)

Er meint bestimmt Dortmund-Schnee.


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Sitze auf dem Trockenen. Aber für ein Weizen wäre ich zu haben.


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt Dortmund-Schnee.


Ach was!


----------



## DerGraue (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sitze auf dem Trockenen. Aber für ein Weizen wäre ich zu haben.


 Ja kein problem was sacht den die Holde dazu


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Wozu?


----------



## DerGraue (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wozu?


 Alles klar


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Wann kommst denn rum?


----------



## DerGraue (24. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wann kommst denn rum?


 Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen ich ruf dich morgen mal an


----------



## chaz (24. März 2011)

Ich lauf auch nicht weg.


----------



## FunkyRay (25. März 2011)

Moin Jungs! Chazi, schläfst noch oder sitzt du auf gepackten Koffern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. März 2011)

Bin zu Hause, du Flöte.


----------



## FunkyRay (25. März 2011)

Morgen 11Uhr AS! Plan ist Boris uns evtl. Bertha!


----------



## FunkyRay (25. März 2011)

Schöne Flöte ist auch ne alternative


----------



## toje (25. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Morgen 11Uhr AS! Plan ist Boris uns evtl. Bertha!


 

ich kann erst so gegen 13 uhr da sein.
wo ist denn der raffnix...bleibt das jetzt bei der kleinen schweiz heute!?


----------



## Raphnex (25. März 2011)

klar bleibt das 

du stellst fragen


----------



## FunkyRay (25. März 2011)

Kein Ding! Mulinex, was mit dir morgen? Dortmunder, Nino, Muddy, Washi, Tadea?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kein Ding! Mulinex, was mit dir morgen? Dortmunder, Nino, Muddy, Washi, Tadea?


wann wie was wo denn??

morgen hab ich eigentlich den tag schon voll. aber mal schauen!


----------



## FunkyRay (25. März 2011)

Ich bin  ab etwa 11Uhr an der AS und Toje wird wohl so gegen 13Uhr kommen


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. März 2011)

ich schau mal ob es zeitlich morgen klappt. 
ansonsten bin ich wohl am sonntag wieder am berg wenn das wetter so geil bleibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (25. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Morgen 11Uhr AS! Plan ist Boris uns evtl. Bertha!


 Dann komme ich auch mal gucken


----------



## tadea nuts (25. März 2011)

An alle die gerne mal am "Blauen See" fahren, und eventuell die hirnlosen Buddler kennn, die einer künftigen Schließung der Strecke entgegenbuddeln!!!

Sprünge schlecht angelegt!

Große und tiefe Löcher am Wegesrand!

Leute, bevor ihr den Spaten in die Hand nehmt einfach mal das Hirn - auch wenn es noch so winzig ist - einschalten. Da oben ist ein Naherholungsgebiet: viele Fußgänger, Familien mit Kindern, Jogger, Hundehalter usw.. Die Strecke befindet sich direkt am Wegesrand. Wenn sich da oben einer auch nur den Fuß verknackst, ist die Strecke Geschichte !!! So wie die Strecke momentan gebaut ist, stellt sie eine Gefahr da.

Also, Löcher zubuddeln und Sprünge sinnvoll entschärfen !

Wer diejenigen kennt bitte Ansprechen und mal darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (25. März 2011)

häh? wo hast du denn das jetzt her?


----------



## hugecarl (25. März 2011)

Naja das mit dem zu hoch ist sone Sache. Für nen Freerider sind die evtl zu hoch/steil, und für nen Dirter wieder zu flach. Ist also ein Interessenkonflikt. Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich die Strecke nich kenne


----------



## FunkyRay (25. März 2011)

Braucht man als nicht Aplerbecker auch nicht kennen. Die Leute da konnten noch nie richtig Buddeln. Werd mal Samstag nach der AS kurz da anhalten und schauen.

Haben die da jetzt nen Dirtpark hin gesetzt? Sollen se den an der Bennediktiener wieder aufbauen, ist groß genug


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. März 2011)

Also ich bin für morgen raus,

meine Mudda wird 80 mitBrunch und allem PIPAPO...
vielleicht Sonntag nen Ründchen..

was machen die Spitalasseln....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (25. März 2011)

joa toje war gut mit dir heute nur das du mir etwas zu schlapp warst 
bist aber trotzdem gut gefahren 
freue mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## chaz (25. März 2011)

Die Spitalassel ist zu Hause. Ist der Schwerter über Kimme/Korn?


----------



## Raphnex (25. März 2011)

nein! dafür war er heute ein wenig zu fertig!
aber auch kein wunder wenn man 6wochen durch schafft


----------



## chaz (25. März 2011)

Der ist halt alt.


----------



## Raphnex (25. März 2011)

und was bist du dann???


----------



## DerGraue (25. März 2011)

Das ist bestimmt die gemeine Wald u. Wiesenzecke die ihn angezapft hat in schuld.


----------



## Raphnex (25. März 2011)

daran kanns auch liegen


----------



## DerGraue (25. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und was bist du dann???


Mach hier mal nicht die Welle du zu weich gekochte Nudel


----------



## chaz (25. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und was bist du dann???


Reif, du Vogel.


DerGraue schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt die gemeine Wald u. Wiesenzecke die ihn angezapft hat in schuld.



Mistviecher.


----------



## chaz (25. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Mach hier mal nicht die Welle du zu weich gekochte Nudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (25. März 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Mach hier mal nicht die Welle du zu weich gekochte Nudel



das haste aber nett beschrieben


----------



## DerGraue (25. März 2011)

So bin weg hau mich jetzt vor die Glotze nacht und gute besserung an alle Kranken


----------



## chaz (25. März 2011)

Danke. dir auch. Bin auch raus.


----------



## Raphnex (25. März 2011)

na dann wünsch ich euch noch nen schönen abend und erholt eucht gut nur mit thomas fahren ist irgendwie auch langweilig


----------



## toje (25. März 2011)

jo, kimme und korn hat mich schon arg gereizt!bin extra ungechillt in die schweiz, aber schlappe beine und kopp.und nen vorspringer hat mir auch gefehlt.wobei ich mir denke, danach fragt man sich wieder wo das problem war!? 

kennt einer nen schnaggel!?der will bei den ffd`s mitmachen...kenn ich nicht, brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Raphnex (25. März 2011)

wann und wo hatten der dich angesprochen darauf?
kennen tu ich den nicht!
aber da sind wir wieder beim thema nettigkeit 
gell toje


----------



## tadea nuts (25. März 2011)

@ nu metal bring mal das flüssige Alu mit zur AS. Werde gegen 11h da sein.


----------



## hugecarl (26. März 2011)

Nen "schnaggel" kenn ich auch nicht.


----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> jo, kimme und korn hat mich schon arg gereizt!bin extra ungechillt in die schweiz, aber schlappe beine und kopp.und nen vorspringer hat mir auch gefehlt.*wobei ich mir denke, danach fragt man sich wieder wo das problem war!? *


So isses!


toje schrieb:


> kennt einer nen schnaggel!?der will bei den ffd`s mitmachen...*kenn ich nicht, brauch ich nicht*.


Ich auch nicht. Vielleicht B.B.´s Zweitaccount....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (26. März 2011)

soo jungs ich bin für heute und morgen raus.
die nase läuft, der kof schmerzt und der hals fühlt sich an als hätte ich ein reibeisen geschluckt.


----------



## Raphnex (26. März 2011)

und es regnet iiiiii
wie geht es den unserem fußverletzten wie war die erste nacht daheim?


----------



## toje (26. März 2011)

ich bin raus für heute...
die nacht war kurz und unruhig...
ich bin so was von alle...
ich verschwinde gleich ins bettchen, damit ich morgen fit für ne tour mit meiner lady bin!!!


----------



## Raphnex (26. März 2011)

hm schade 
dann muss ich wohl mit rainer fahren!
wünsche dir dann mal gute erholung und penn gut!


----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und es regnet iiiiii


Weichei!


Raphnex schrieb:


> wie geht es den unserem fußverletzten wie war die erste nacht daheim?


Habe die ganze Nacht super gepennt. Ansonsten ist der Fuß dick und blau!


----------



## Raphnex (26. März 2011)

geht nix über das eigene bett 
dann kühl dein fuß mal schön weiter damit der das bald nicht mehr ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (26. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Vielleicht B.B.´s Zweitaccount....



Wer ist B.B. ? Gerne PN


----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> geht nix über das eigene bett


Yepp.


Raphnex schrieb:


> dann kühl dein fuß mal schön weiter damit der das bald nicht mehr ist


In Arbeit.


----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wer ist B.B. ? Gerne PN



Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## Raphnex (26. März 2011)

is die senkrechte schraube die die nach 6 wochen rauskommt?


----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

Keinen blassen Schimmer. Denke eher die lange Schraube. Egal, weg damit.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Keinen blassen Schimmer. Denke eher die lange Schraube. Egal, weg damit.




Altmetalcontainer!


----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

Wie hoch liegt denn Titan im Kurs?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2011)

Ha drehste nen vernünftiges Gewinde drauf und verbaust den Rotz am bike, dann hat es sich wenigstens gelohnt...


----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

Leichtbau sucks...


----------



## FunkyRay (26. März 2011)

An deinem Hope Vorbau sind nur Titanschrauben 

So Descendant ist drauf, Sixpack Kefü und Sommerreifen... hat mal kurzerhand 2kg eingespart 

So, wer will morgen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

Wollen: ja! Können: nein! Ich lass aber einen fahren. Reicht das?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wollen: ja! Können: nein! Ich lass aber einen fahren. Reicht das?




Oh welch weltliche Freuden.....


Wollte morgen mal kurz am Ofen vorbei...


----------



## chaz (26. März 2011)

Nicht mehr lange, dann kann ich wenigstens mal durch den Wald humpeln und live dumme Sprüche loslassen.


----------



## FunkyRay (26. März 2011)

Also Ofen, 12Uhr, damit du nicht ganz allein bist?

Und wen lässt du fahren Chaz? Schickst deine Frau zu uns?


----------



## Raphnex (26. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> live dumme Sprüche loslassen.



die vermiss ich irgendwie schon


----------



## FunkyRay (26. März 2011)

Frag mal wie er das sieht!
Was mit dir morgen, hast ausgang?


----------



## Raphnex (26. März 2011)

joa denke schon 12 uhr ofen?


----------



## FunkyRay (26. März 2011)

Japp... cool... endlich wieder Fahrradfahren... Letzten Sonntag wäre ich fast noch zum Bäcker gefahren und hätten den Leuten Kaffee und Kuchen geholt


----------



## Raphnex (26. März 2011)

jooo machste das für mich morgen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (26. März 2011)

Ich bring dir nen Schokobrötchen mit


----------



## hugecarl (27. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich bring dir nen Schokobrötchen mit



Das kannste echt gut


----------



## chaz (27. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> die vermiss ich irgendwie schon





NuMetal schrieb:


> Frag mal wie er das sieht!


Noch hält sich die Sehnsucht nach euch in Grenzen.


----------



## Raphnex (27. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Noch hält sich die Sehnsucht nach euch in Grenzen.



das macht mich traurig


----------



## FunkyRay (27. März 2011)

Ey, Vogel! Solltest schon am Ofen sein!


----------



## Raphnex (27. März 2011)

grad erst aufgewacht warum bist du noch net da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (27. März 2011)

brauch noch ne stunde ca du auch


----------



## Raphnex (27. März 2011)

verdammt jetzt peil ich es erst die zeit wurd ja umgestellt!


----------



## FunkyRay (27. März 2011)

Ich hab an die zeitumstellung gedacht. Bin schon da, erste Abfahrt in 20sec


----------



## Raphnex (27. März 2011)

verdammt dann beeil ich mich jetzt auch wenn a-team läuft


----------



## chaz (27. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> verdammt jetzt peil ich es erst die zeit wurd ja umgestellt!


----------



## FunkyRay (27. März 2011)

Puh... so... Krater trägt meine Spuren, sowohl von den Reifen im Absprung, als auch meiner Hüfte in der Landung 

Wie sagte es Raffi so schön... in der Luft schiss vor den eigenen Eier bekommen und im Absprung noch kurz gezweifelt und die Hope angepustet, sonst wäre ich voll in der Landung gewesen 

******* wie sehr einem so eine Bruchlandung im Kopf steckt und es dann nachher nimmer klappt, außer mit Style durch den Anlieger zu driften


----------



## chaz (27. März 2011)

Lass mal langsam gehen, sonst bammst es dich auch nochmal recht heftig. Lass mal die Brechstange zu Hause.


----------



## hugecarl (27. März 2011)

Wollteste den Krater nehmen ? Hut ab!


----------



## DerGraue (27. März 2011)

Holger hab dich ein paar mal angerufen ist dein Handy aus?


----------



## FunkyRay (27. März 2011)

Ich wollte net nur, ich hab... war aber mit dem Vorderrad auf der Landung, dadurch das ich kurz gezweifelt habe und konnte es dann nimmer ausgleichen und ab übern Lenker, war halb so wild. Doof nur das es auf genau die Stelle ging, wo die Prellung gerade abgeklungen ist 

Beim nächstenmal passt das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (27. März 2011)

ja numetal der drift war aufjedenfall geil und den sprung nimmste auch noch 
war schön heute und achim die sau hat unverschämt viel style


----------



## toje (27. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich wollte net nur, ich hab... war aber mit dem Vorderrad auf der Landung, dadurch das ich kurz gezweifelt habe und konnte es dann nimmer ausgleichen und ab übern Lenker, war halb so wild. Doof nur das es auf genau die Stelle ging, wo die Prellung gerade abgeklungen ist
> 
> Beim nächstenmal passt das!




junge junge,

wenn du so etwas vorhast, solltest du es auch richtig wollen...
dann bleiben die finger auch von der bremse!!!

aber hut ab, du willst es in letzter zeit aber wissen!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. März 2011)

Jau

Numetal hatte heute die full metal jacket an , reschpeckt und der Drift war voll-motostyle...

War wirklich geil heute ,bester Boden schnell wie die Sau und die Landungen alle zu kurz was will man mehr...sorry Spitaljungs Euch das so zu erzählen, fällt mir nicht leicht..


----------



## FunkyRay (27. März 2011)

Gebe dir recht Toje, wollte es auch, k.a. was da in meinem Kopf vorging. Fühl mich in letzter Zeit einfach richtig gut auf dem Bike, merke langsam, dass man von der Fahrtechnik besser wird. 

Man merkt es wird trocken, mir liegen die Wicked Will total, die haben nochmal seitlich kleine Stollen wo andere schon längst kein Profil mehr haben. Außerdem fahr ich viel lieber Linkskurven


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (27. März 2011)

Daumen hoch ! 

wird schon alles, nech 

wenn jemand nen fotographen braucht, kann mich mit nehmen, darf kein auto fahren und mir ne cam in die hand drücken oder ich mach mit handy fotos ^^


----------



## chaz (28. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War wirklich geil heute ,bester Boden schnell wie die Sau und die Landungen alle zu kurz was will man mehr...sorry Spitaljungs Euch das so zu erzählen, fällt mir nicht leicht..



Heuchler!


----------



## FunkyRay (28. März 2011)

Morgen Homies!

Wer hat nen Führerschein aber kein Auto, biete seit heute Auto ohne Führerschein!


----------



## tadea nuts (28. März 2011)

@nu metal Hä?


----------



## chaz (28. März 2011)

Da war der Ray einmal in seinem Leben schnell....und lässt sich erwischen und wird zum Fußgänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (28. März 2011)

Mein Führerschein ist unterwegs nach Arnsberg, wegen der Blitzsache. Sprich, brauche einen Fahrer der mich zu den Spots fährt.


----------



## FunkyRay (28. März 2011)

Danke Chatzi, so kenne und liebe ich dich, die Lebensgeister erwachen wieder, wa!


----------



## chaz (28. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Danke Chatzi, so kenne und liebe ich dich, die Lebensgeister erwachen wieder, wa!



Yepp.


----------



## Chrashem (28. März 2011)

@ Numetal wo wohnst du den?


----------



## FunkyRay (28. März 2011)

Aplerbeck... eigentlich steht der Raphnienixundbinannichtsschuld bei mir in der Schuld... er hätte mir mal sagen können, dass da nen 100er Schild stand und weniger anstacheln sollen: Los, ich muss schnell nach Willingen, sonst fährt mich Chaz beim nächsten mal auf dem DH davon

Er war es auch, der mich so vorm Krater verunsichert hat: Wenn du jetzt nicht springst, dann lach ich dich aus!
Nachher kam er dann als erster zur hilfe und wollte direkt zur Mund zu Mund beatmung ansetzten


----------



## Chrashem (28. März 2011)

Ich komm aus der Southside von Dortmund, da kann ich dich am We mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. März 2011)

führerschein hab ich, aber wenn ich fahre is meiner genauso weg wie deiner 
hab mir sagen lassen arm in gips sehen die nicht gern


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Aplerbeck... eigentlich steht der Raphnienixundbinannichtsschuld bei mir in der Schuld... er hätte mir mal sagen können, dass da nen 100er Schild stand und weniger anstacheln sollen: Los, ich muss schnell nach Willingen, sonst fährt mich Chaz beim nächsten mal auf dem DH davon
> 
> Er war es auch, der mich so vorm Krater verunsichert hat: Wenn du jetzt nicht springst, dann lach ich dich aus!
> Nachher kam er dann als erster zur hilfe und wollte direkt zur Mund zu Mund beatmung ansetzten



JaJa so kennen wir ihn.
Los komm einmal noch DH in Willingen fahren...du fährst vor....gas gas gas...zack rollt der peter den berg runter, über ihm das rad 

Ja komm will da springen, will springen, fahr mal vor peter....fahr hinterher und stachel mich an.....BAUM

naja ganz so schlimm isser ja nicht  aber stachel uns mal weniger an


----------



## chaz (28. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Aplerbeck... eigentlich ist der Raphnienixundbinannichtsschuld  an allemSchuld...





NuMetal schrieb:


> sonst fährt mich Chaz beim nächsten mal auf dem DH davon


Das wird eh passieren, Jung!


----------



## hugecarl (28. März 2011)

So, vorhin Testfahrt gemacht. Passt absolut genial... Wie angegossen. Und auch schon telefoniert  Also, wenn ihr bald ein grün-schwattes FRX an der Piste seht ... ist klar


----------



## Raphnex (28. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Aplerbeck... eigentlich steht der Raphnienixundbinannichtsschuld bei mir in der Schuld... er hätte mir mal sagen können, dass da nen 100er Schild stand und weniger anstacheln sollen: Los, ich muss schnell nach Willingen, sonst fährt mich Chaz beim nächsten mal auf dem DH davon
> 
> Er war es auch, der mich so vorm Krater verunsichert hat: Wenn du jetzt nicht springst, dann lach ich dich aus!
> Nachher kam er dann als erster zur hilfe und wollte direkt zur Mund zu Mund beatmung ansetzten



hör mal auf so nen müll zu verzapfen!!!
ich kann doch nix für deinen bleifuß!!!!!!!
und angestachelt habe ich weder dich noch peter!
AUßER das ich von oben fahren will und nicht ab mitte der strecke!!!
so genug 

jetzt schieb ich mir erst mal ne pizza in den ofen das habt ihr jetz davon


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So, vorhin Testfahrt gemacht. Passt absolut genial... Wie angegossen. Und auch schon telefoniert  Also, wenn ihr bald ein grün-schwattes FRX an der Piste seht ... ist klar


 
Na dann kanns ja losgehen...


----------



## Kurtchen (28. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So, vorhin Testfahrt gemacht. Passt absolut genial... Wie angegossen. Und auch schon telefoniert  Also, wenn ihr bald ein grün-schwattes FRX an der Piste seht ... ist klar


 
Na dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hör mal auf so nen müll zu verzapfen!!!
> ich kann doch nix für deinen bleifuß!!!!!!!
> und angestachelt habe ich weder dich noch peter!
> AUßER das ich von oben fahren will und nicht ab mitte der strecke!!!
> ...



ALTER, es war doch nen scherz ^^


----------



## FunkyRay (28. März 2011)

Er hat heut mal ausnahmsweise nen schlechten Tag 
Er weiß ja ganz genau was er zu mir gesagt hat!


----------



## hugecarl (28. März 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Na dann kanns ja losgehen...





Kurtchen schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß damit



Danke  Freu mich schon total auf den Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. März 2011)

Dann gibt´s aber kein Arschgerutsche mehr....


----------



## hugecarl (28. März 2011)

Diese Aktion werde ich wohl nie wieder los ^^


----------



## chaz (28. März 2011)

Yepp.


----------



## Raphnex (28. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8156091 schrieb:
			
		

> ALTER, es war doch nen scherz ^^



bei dir hatte ich aber wirklich nen schlechtes gewissen das du evtl wegen mir gegen den baum bist weil ich schräg auf dich zukam!


----------



## Raphnex (28. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Er hat heut mal ausnahmsweise nen schlechten Tag
> Er weiß ja ganz genau was er zu mir gesagt hat!



ja weiß ich das du den finger von der bremsen nehmen solltest


----------



## FunkyRay (28. März 2011)

Wann bist Ready Brandi? Dann müssen wir die Bahn zur AS zusammen nehmen 

Geilomat: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CSJxoPCcqs&feature=related"]YouTube        - Bikepark Hindelang - Black Course 2010 HD[/nomedia] nur 100km von Augsburg weg  523hm auf 3,4km


----------



## hugecarl (28. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wann bist Ready Brandi? Dann müssen wir die Bahn zur AS zusammen nehmen



Ich möchte spätestens bis zu den Osterferien den Bock fahrtauglich haben. Weil wegen ich brauch hinten noch nen anderes Laufrad.


----------



## FunkyRay (28. März 2011)

Was brauchst du denn für ne Nabe/Achse?


----------



## Raphnex (28. März 2011)

ey cool ich wusste gar nicht das se mich da gefilmt haben 
der park is aufjedenfall cool die 100km lohnen sich! und es ist bestimmt super training für frankreich aber sei dir bewusst das die steine da sau groß sind und du manchmal mit denen um die wette fahren musst um nicht getroffen zu werden aber auch das hat seinen reitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (29. März 2011)

Also zu Hindelang kann ich auch etwas schreiben Generell ist Hindelang schon o.k. aber es ist auch nur die eine Strecke, die wirklich Spaß macht und fahrtechnisch einen fordert. Wir waren 2006 in Hindelang und waren nachher ein wenig enttäuscht, weil wir von einem Bikepark mehr erwartet hätten Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte Oberammergau noch geöffnet und für uns hätte es sich ganz sicher mehr gelohnt. Hier noch ein paar Bilder von 2006
Aber angeblich besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Oberammergau wieder öffnet. Also Daumen drücken
Gruß Jens!


----------



## chaz (29. März 2011)

*Nur mal so Jungx,
ich möchte euch bitten, nicht mehr oben an der AS zu parken. Da hat da in letzter Zeit echt Überhand genommen. Aus diesem Grund ist auch zum Beispiel der Parkplatz hinter dem Inn gesperrt (Danke, B.B.!!!). Bitte parkt gegenüber dem Inn und schiebt hoch zur AS. Dafür gibt´s ja auf dem Rückweg noch den TT zur Belohnung. Werde ich auch so handhaben, wenn ich wieder radeln kann. Der spot ist einfach zu gut, um uns den durch solchen Kram zu versauen. Und haltet auch andere dazu an, unten zu parken.
Danköööööö!*


----------



## tadea nuts (29. März 2011)

Da stimme ich Dir zu chaz!

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Anwohner keinen Bock mehr darauf haben.

Hoffentlich bekommen die Besucher aus der Umgebung das auch mit.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. März 2011)

Japp, wird gemacht... wollte ich auch noch die Tage schreiben. Oben ist wohl auch auf einer Seite nen Pöller vor dem Waldstück.

Danke Willi. Bin halt zur Zeit in Augsburg und suche Spots. Um Augsburg scheints nichts zu geben und der nächste Park ist Hindelang, Oberammergau hat ja leider zu. Bischofsmais ist leider auch schon 200km weg und sieht nach richtig Heavy Gelände aus.
Werd dann wohl zwischen Hindelang und Innsbruck wechseln oder hast noch einen Vorschlag, wenn du schonmal hier in der Gegend warst.


----------



## chaz (29. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Japp, wird gemacht... wollte ich auch noch die Tage schreiben. Oben ist wohl auch auf einer Seite nen Pöller vor dem Waldstück.



Der ist wegen der Krötenwanderung dort.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. März 2011)

Dann sollten wir wohl auch auf der Strecke Schilder anbringen mit "Vorsicht, Kröten kreuzen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir wohl auch auf der Strecke Schilder anbringen mit "Vorsicht, Kröten kreuzen"


----------



## FunkyRay (29. März 2011)

Der deutsche Schilderwahnsinn oder ist es ein Originalbild vom Schauplatz?


----------



## chaz (29. März 2011)

numetal schrieb:


> der deutsche schilderwahnsinn....



Deutsche Gründlichkeit....


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Danke Willi. Bin halt zur Zeit in Augsburg und suche Spots. Um Augsburg scheints nichts zu geben und der nächste Park ist Hindelang, Oberammergau hat ja leider zu. Bischofsmais ist leider auch schon 200km weg und sieht nach richtig Heavy Gelände aus.
> Werd dann wohl zwischen Hindelang und Innsbruck wechseln oder hast noch einen Vorschlag, wenn du schonmal hier in der Gegend warst.



Schau mal hier rein. Von der Entfernung ungefähr gleich, die Strecke sieht aber sehr gut aus Zu Innsbruck kann ich dir nur schreiben, dass die Nordkette das heftigste ist, was ich an Schwierigkeit kenne Der obere Teil ist noch flowig, aber nach der Preußenschleuder geht es richtig ab Der Begriff Vert-Riding kommt nicht von ungefähr und wenn du Technik trainieren willst, bist du genau richtig. Aber man muss das schon lieben Und die Anfahrt nach Innsbruck dauert auch ein wenig. Wenn du über Füssen und den Fernpass fährst, dauert es schon eine Weile. Da bist du in Bischofsmais schon schneller und dort hast du ja einige Strecken zur Auswahl und mit Diddie Schneider auch jemanden dahinter, der weiß was Freude für jedermann bedeutet Hindelang ist schon o.k. Mir hat es damals schon gefallen, weil die Strecke alles bietet. Aber nicht alle von uns waren ganz zufrieden. Sind halt Morzine verwöhnt
Gruß Jens!

P.S.: Schön das ihr mal über die Problematik der Parkplätze nachdenkt, denn wir haben uns letztens auf unserer Tour genau darüber aufgeregt und wir machen es immer so, dass wir am Bonsmanns Hof parken und dann die letzten Meter rüber radeln Aber es wird immer wieder Stress geben, dafür sind einfach zu viele Leute in letzter Zeit vor Ort, aber man muss sich ja nicht auch noch so verhalten
Gruß Jens!


----------



## hugecarl (29. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Was brauchst du denn für ne Nabe/Achse?



135mm X 12mm Steckachse. Natürlich 26".


----------



## FunkyRay (29. März 2011)

Da kann doch fast jede Achse zu konvertiert werden, die Industrielager hat

Bike-Mailorder


----------



## hugecarl (29. März 2011)

Ich hab ne Shimano FH-M475 Nabe hinten mit Schnellspanner. Da find ich nix zu.


----------



## chaz (29. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> 135mm X 12mm Steckachse. *Natürlich 26"*.



Ganz schön groß. Spart aber die Felge und Speichen.....    
Die Deore hat, meines Wissens, keine Industrielager. Die hat wohl Konuslager. Da ist wohl nichts mit Umbauen.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. März 2011)

Shimano ist da auch was ganz besonderes und verwendet hoch moderne Konus gelagerte Naben, da ist da ist halt nicht viel mit "Mal kurz die Achse austauschen".
Wenn dir die Optik egal ist, dann schau halt im Bikemarkt, was die so anbieten an einzelnen Laufrädern. Für ne Veltec/Nope und Konsorten Nabe, habe ich noch nen Umbauset von Schnellspanner auf 12mm Achse.
Sonst hab ich noch nen LRS inkl. Umrüstkit auf 12mm., der ist aber Sack schwer, da ist ne Speiche kaputt und sollte mal wieder zentriert werden


----------



## hugecarl (29. März 2011)

Das Laufrad, du Scherzkeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. März 2011)

Wer hat denn damit angefangen? Ganz ehrlich, die Nabe wird nur mit einer anderen Achse umbaubar sein. Und die Achse wird wohl als Ersatzteil den Wert der Nabe übersteigen. Der Preis von dem LRS, den der NuMetal da verlinkt hat, ist echt gut.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. März 2011)

Hier stand nen verwirrter Smily und habs dann doch gecheckt, was der Kleine da meinte


----------



## chaz (29. März 2011)




----------



## FunkyRay (29. März 2011)

Schön das du dich damit angesprochen fühlst...


----------



## chaz (29. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schön das du dich damit angesprochen fühlst...


War nur eine unabhängige Anerkennung deiner (geistigen) Leistung!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (29. März 2011)

hab auch veltec naben mit single tracks

die singletracks bei BMO ist ein auslaufmedell und das angebot wird nicht ewig stehen, singletrack wird schon lange nicht mehr produziert und sind so billig weil über 

Aber wenn rey noch nen LRS hat, kaufen und fertig machen, speiche kostet max. 20 cent.... von wegen ökonomisch usw  (nur halt arbeit)


----------



## hugecarl (29. März 2011)

Laufrad vorne hab ich ja das Deetrak VR, was ans Torque passt. Ich brauche somit nur ein Hinterrad.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (29. März 2011)

ich hab das hier nur in 150ger breite:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Sun-SingleTrack-26-schw-20-schwarz::2425.html

gibt aber auch billigeres

steht überall bei ob für 12mm achse oder für 10mm, also...wer sucht der findet 

oder aber, deine beiden laufräder verkaufen und das angebot von rey daoben wahnehmen, sieht besser aus wenn man gleiche LR hat und singletrack war für mich jetz 7 jahre lang eine super felge


----------



## hugecarl (29. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Sonst hab ich noch nen LRS inkl. Umrüstkit auf 12mm., der ist aber Sack schwer, da ist ne Speiche kaputt und sollte mal wieder zentriert werden



Was willste denn nur für das HR haben ? Und was ist das für ein Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (29. März 2011)

Also es ist eine Veltec Nabe mit 2.0er Speichen und ner Vuelta/Rodi/Veltec DH Felge. Speichenlänge müsste ich nachher mal ausrechnen, Nippellänge weiß ich nicht.

2-3 Kästen Brinkhoffs sollten es tun... aber wie gesagt, das HR wiegt an die 1,3kg allein die Felge hat fast 700gr


----------



## hugecarl (29. März 2011)

Leichtbau wird eh überbewertet! Will den Bock halt nur bis zu den Osterferien (18.April!) fertig haben, wenn wieder Kohle da ist, kommt dann auch ne andere. Und sachse Umbaukit packse mit dabei ?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (30. März 2011)

bald mach ich dem holger beim avatar Konkurenz....
nächste woche OP
titanplatte mit 4 schrauben und noch eine durch die kapsel... knochen haben sich verdreht deswegen muss OP
*kotz*


----------



## chaz (30. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8162423 schrieb:
			
		

> bald mach ich dem holger beim avatar Konkurenz....
> nächste woche OP
> titanplatte mit 4 schrauben und noch eine durch die kapsel... knochen haben sich verdreht deswegen muss OP
> *kotz*



F..k!


----------



## FunkyRay (30. März 2011)

Oh man... alles Gute!

Kapsel, am Finger? Welches Gelenk? Ich habs bei mir nicht machen lassen und mittlerweile sieht man fast nichtsmehr und ist noch immer so beweglich wie vorher. Ich mein Kurtchen hat die Kapsel operieren lassen und noch immer Probleme damit, zumindest war es mein letzter Stand.


----------



## Raphnex (30. März 2011)

ach ******* peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (30. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Oh man... alles Gute!
> 
> Kapsel, am Finger? Welches Gelenk? Ich habs bei mir nicht machen lassen und mittlerweile sieht man fast nichtsmehr und ist noch immer so beweglich wie vorher. Ich mein Kurtchen hat die Kapsel operieren lassen und noch immer Probleme damit, zumindest war es mein letzter Stand.



zeigefinger


----------



## hugecarl (30. März 2011)

Das is ja mies ... Gute Besserung.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8162607 schrieb:
			
		

> zeigefinger


 

Oh Mann auch noch der Bremsanker... son Schi..t, alles Gute für die OP...


----------



## Kurtchen (30. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich mein Kurtchen hat die Kapsel operieren lassen und noch immer Probleme damit, zumindest war es mein letzter Stand.


 
Nicht die Kapsel, das Stück Finger  davor war durch und wurde mit Drähten geflickt...


----------



## Kurtchen (30. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8162423 schrieb:
			
		

> bald mach ich dem holger beim avatar Konkurenz....
> nächste woche OP
> titanplatte mit 4 schrauben und noch eine durch die kapsel... knochen haben sich verdreht deswegen muss OP
> *kotz*


 
Alles Gute für die O.P.


----------



## toje (31. März 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8162423 schrieb:
			
		

> bald mach ich dem holger beim avatar Konkurenz....
> nächste woche OP
> titanplatte mit 4 schrauben und noch eine durch die kapsel... knochen haben sich verdreht deswegen muss OP
> *kotz*


 

moin moin,

man man man...ihr macht ja echt nur noch kacka, jungs.


----------



## Kurtchen (31. März 2011)

Vielleicht kaufen wir uns alle Trekkingräder mit Fransen und  Radio am Lenker, und Topcase (natürlich gekühlt mit Dosenhalter) auf dem Gepäckträger


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht kaufen wir uns alle Trekkingräder mit Fransen und  Radio am Lenker, und Topcase (natürlich gekühlt mit Dosenhalter) auf dem Gepäckträger



Hab´ ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, 
aber wenn schon, dann ein Klapprad in orange, und damit dann den Ofen runter...


----------



## toje (31. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab´ ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht,
> aber wenn schon, dann ein Klapprad in orange, und damit dann den Ofen runter...


 

mal böse gefragt: "wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen nem klapprad und nem nerveAM!?"


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> mal böse gefragt: "wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen nem klapprad und nem nerveAM!?"



Dünnes Eis....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (31. März 2011)

Hätte jetzt gesagt das Klapprad klappt zusammen wenn man es will, das nerve dann, wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann


----------



## toje (31. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Dünnes Eis....


 

what!?eher dünnes alu!!!  und tschöööß


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Dünnes Alu, aber immerhin mit schönen und vorzeigbaren Schweißnähten...


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> mal böse gefragt: "wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen nem klapprad und nem nerveAM!?"



Freut mich, dass jemand meinen ironiemodus teilt 8)


----------



## FunkyRay (31. März 2011)

Man, damit wird doch die Spannung aus der Schweißnaht genommen


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Man, damit wird doch die Spannung aus der Schweißnaht genommen



Und ´ne gute Optik auch....

Edit: So´n Rahmen aus dem Kanonental hat aber auch sonst nichts spannendes an sich....


----------



## toje (31. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und ´ne gute Optik auch....
> 
> Edit: So´n Rahmen aus dem Kanonental hat aber auch sonst nichts spannendes an sich....


 

kennst du ein foto/bericht über ein gebrochenes kanonental!?
da habe ich noch nie etwas von gehört!!!also wenn das die mangelnde spannung ist, kann ich gut damit leben!!! 

und jetzt fang mir nicht mit dem meta an...da brechen nur die 2009 modelle!!!


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> kennst du ein foto/bericht über ein gebrochenes kanonental!?



Doch. Habe ich schon gesehen. War aber kein Perp. Hat da eigentlich wer eine Delle im dicken Alu seines dicken Rahmens?


----------



## toje (31. März 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Doch. Habe ich schon gesehen. War aber kein Perp. Hat da eigentlich wer eine Delle im dicken Alu seines dicken Rahmens?


 
ach, das war doch ein norco mit cannondale aufkleber!!!
jau, beim perp gibts ne delle, beim norco wäre der rahmen explodiert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Bei einem Norco hätte sich die Kurbel (in deinem Fall) pulverisiert...


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Omg.


----------



## toje (31. März 2011)

gut das der kein norco unterm arsch hatte:


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

In Willingen darf man sowas schonmal zerlegen. Das war außerdem einer mit dem alten Gusset. Haben Räder aus dem Kanonental eigentlich ´ne Freigabe für Sprünge höher als 0,5 m?


----------



## hugecarl (31. März 2011)

Nen Felt zerlegts zumindest schon bei 10cm Höhe auf nem Pumptrack


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Darf ich nach dem Fahrergewicht fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (31. März 2011)

Fragen darfst du schon


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Fragen darfst du schon



Reicht schon.


----------



## hugecarl (31. März 2011)

Die Waage lässt mich zumindest dran zweifeln ob ich mit zwei Zahlen auskomme um mein Gewicht zu beschreiben


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)




----------



## toje (31. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Die Waage lässt mich zumindest dran zweifeln ob ich mit zwei Zahlen auskomme um mein Gewicht zu beschreiben


 

boah ey, bist du ne fette assel!!!


----------



## Kurtchen (31. März 2011)

Immer wieder schön hier und witzig  vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Contest mit Trekkingrädern oder ähnlichem als Jahreshöhepunkt anstreben


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)




----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön hier und witzig  vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Contest mit Trekkingrädern oder ähnlichem als Jahreshöhepunkt anstreben



An keinem meiner Höhepunkte möchte ich einen von euch dabei haben. Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, etc......usw.....


----------



## hugecarl (31. März 2011)

toje schrieb:


> boah ey, bist du ne fette assel!!!



Alles pure Muskelmasse


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Dreistellig bleibt dreistellig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (31. März 2011)

du musst es ja wissen


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Ohrfeigenbaum? Kollege!!! Werde mal nicht frech, Ausländer!


----------



## Raphnex (31. März 2011)

ne aber feigen wären ganz nett 
und frech bin ich nieeeeeeee 

schöne grüße vom wittener nils übrigens!


----------



## chaz (31. März 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ne aber feigen wären ganz nett
> und frech bin ich nieeeeeeee
> 
> schöne grüße vom wittener nils übrigens!


Danke. Wann hast du ihn getroffen?


----------



## Raphnex (31. März 2011)

am dienstag bei meiner tour durch den wittenerwald!
hat mir auch erzählt was es für einen ärger wohl am we in der kleinen schweiz gab


----------



## FunkyRay (31. März 2011)

Och ne Jungs... was passiert denn in unserem Sport? Verletzungen und dann noch ärger an den Spots, bevor die saison richtig anfängt


----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Es gibt kranke Leute WTF


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Es gibt kranke Leute WTF


----------



## DerGraue (1. April 2011)

Mahlzeit ich werde gleich mal ne kleine runde den Ofen rocken hab voll Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ich werde gleich mal ne kleine runde den Ofen rocken hab voll Bock



Aber brav mit Orthese fahren....


----------



## DerGraue (1. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber brav mit Orthese fahren....


Die leg ich nur zum Poppen ab


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Die leg ich nur zum Poppen ab



   Beim nächsten verdrehten Knie wissen wir dann ja Bescheid.


----------



## hugecarl (1. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Es gibt kranke Leute WTF



Nitro Circus beeindruckt echt immer wieder ...


----------



## DerGraue (1. April 2011)

Eigentlich hab ich gar kein Bock mehr auf ein verdrehtes Knie schon gar nicht beim Poppen dann würde ich einen seelischen schaden erleiden und müsste mich bei " Helden der Liebe" anmelden.


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich gar kein Bock mehr auf ein verdrehtes Knie schon gar nicht beim Poppen dann würde ich einen seelischen schaden erleiden und müsste mich bei " Helden der Liebe" anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Wo rollen wir morgen und wer nimmt mich mit?


----------



## toje (1. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wo rollen wir morgen und wer nimmt mich mit?



as morgen...oder sollen wir es etwas behindertengerechter gestalten!?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Sollen wir nicht lieber auch den Spot - Frau - schließen, wenn die alten Männer Angst haben sich dabei zu verletzten?

Wieviel Uhr? Wer kommt noch? Muss ich ja Bahn fahren, es sei denn der Stefan kommt mit


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> as morgen...oder sollen wir es etwas behindertengerechter gestalten!?


Sehr löblich!!!   


NuMetal schrieb:


> Sollen wir nicht lieber auch den Spot - Frau - schließen, wenn die alten Männer Angst haben sich dabei zu verletzten?



Die alten Männer ziehen dir bald die Ohren lang, Junge. Oder schließen wir Strecken nur weil das Jungvolk nicht heile über ´nen Sprung kommt?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Holst mich ab, wenn es behinderten gerecht hergeht?


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

Moin? Ich kann zur Zeit Gaspedal und Bremse nicht getrennt treten...


----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Klumpfuß  wenn ich trete und du lenkst, verstoße ich wohl gegen das fahrverbot?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. April 2011)

alles klar chazi,
ich tret die pedale und du lenkst 

wie gesaht, wenn jemand ne cam hat schieß ich auch gern fotos.
Kann auch allein autofahren 
Dann könnt ich den rey auch mitnehmen 
....der muss aber auch immer zu schnell fahren...ne ne ne...


----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Du verdammter scheiÃkerl, Salz streuen kannst noch  du weiÃt die Feder kostet dich 200â¬, sie lag 5 Monate in meinem Auto


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Klumpfuß  wenn ich trete und du lenkst, verstoße ich wohl gegen das fahrverbot?



Nicht, wenn du dabei hinten sitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (1. April 2011)

Heute war der Spähtrupp unterwegs bestehend aus FFD`s der ersten Stunde um einen neuen Trail zu suchen bin ja mal gespannt was sie so gefunden haben


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht....


----------



## DerGraue (1. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht....


Vermutlich


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

Wie war´s am Berch?


----------



## DerGraue (1. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie war´s am Berch?


Ist heute nicht der Erste


----------



## DerGraue (1. April 2011)

Mehr als Tour ist noch nicht drinn


----------



## toje (1. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Sollen wir nicht lieber auch den Spot - Frau - schließen, wenn die alten Männer Angst haben sich dabei zu verletzten?
> 
> Wieviel Uhr? Wer kommt noch? Muss ich ja Bahn fahren, es sei denn der Stefan kommt mit




der kira will morgen auch testen wie die schulter reagiert.wir wollten eigentlich zur as.aber erst so gegen 14-15 uhr.dann können wir bestimmt auch führerscheinlose und krüppel einsammeln!


----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Das wäre unglaublich lieb. Gibt ne Packung prinzenrolle!
Wie ist das Wetter? Trockenreifen tauglich?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Darf er denn wieder? Ist das nicht gerade erst 3-4 Wochen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. April 2011)

Hey morgen soll geilomat Wetter werden, 

sollen wir nicht lieber an den Kalwes??

Macht doch mehr bock außerdem ist bei angesagten 22 Grad die AS hochschieben wieder pure Folter angesagt, mir läuft bei dem Gedanken jetzt schon die Suppe aus der Hose....

@grauer , schön dasse wieder aufm Bock bist..


----------



## toje (1. April 2011)

wie gesagt, der kira und ich können erst später...und ich denke der kira will nicht direkt wieder zurück an den ort des geschehens!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (1. April 2011)

Kalwes ist pfui! Bin gegen 13 Uhr wieder in Dortmund! Telefonnummer steht in der IG


----------



## chaz (1. April 2011)

@ Toje: Könnt ihr mich dann einsammeln? Hätte schon Bock auf etwas Waldluft.
@ Muddy: Würde ja gern. Habe aber mit dem Vapoped wenig Grip auf den Pedalen. Kalwes muss noch etwas warten...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Toje: Könnt ihr mich dann einsammeln? Hätte schon Bock auf etwas Waldluft.
> @ Muddy: Würde ja gern. Habe aber mit dem Vapoped wenig Grip auf den Pedalen. Kalwes muss noch etwas warten...


 

Mein Verständnis wird Dir ewig hinterherlaufen......

Aber Kabelstrapse helfen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wie gesagt, der kira und ich können erst später...und ich denke der kira will nicht direkt wieder zurück an den ort des geschehens!!!


 

Okay okay ich beuge mich der Mehrheit und nehme Rücksicht auf die Versehrten...zwischen 15.00 und 16.00, obwohl mir wirklich vorm Schweißtrieb graut...aber vielleicht kann ich meine feuchte Stirn ein wenig an chazis Mullfuß trocknen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (2. April 2011)

außerdem ist kalves doch gesperrt für FFDs


----------



## chaz (2. April 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mein Verständnis wird Dir ewig hinterherlaufen......
> 
> Aber Kabelstrapse helfen...



Du bist soooo gut zu mir.....wie ´ne Mutter ohne Brust.


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> obwohl mir wirklich vorm Schweißtrieb graut...aber vielleicht kann ich meine feuchte Stirn ein wenig an chazis *Muffuß* trocknen.


Glaube mir, davon ist dem Plastikding genug....da ist Lazys Panzer harmlos gegen.



			
				NFF [Beatnut];8170779 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem ist kalves doch gesperrt für FFDs


Kalwes rockx!!!


----------



## toje (2. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Toje: Könnt ihr mich dann einsammeln? Hätte schon Bock auf etwas Waldluft.
> @ Muddy: Würde ja gern. Habe aber mit dem Vapoped wenig Grip auf den Pedalen. Kalwes muss noch etwas warten...




na sicher das...wo kannste denn besser einsteigen, in den vito oder in den audi!?


----------



## chaz (2. April 2011)

Ich glaube in den Audi. Wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## toje (2. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich glaube in den Audi. Wann wollt ihr los?



okay, dann holt dich der kira ab-und ich nehme mir den ray!!! 
äh, weiß net so genau...um elf gehts zum torsten,danach umziehen und die opfer einsammeln.denke so zwischen 14-15uhr.


----------



## chaz (2. April 2011)

Suppäääää. Ick freu mir.


----------



## FunkyRay (2. April 2011)

Chazi... da du mir mit Meike heut so schön den morgen versüßt hast, tust mir doch bestimmt nen gefallen und bringst deinen Rohrschneider mit. Muss die Sattelstütze kürzen, das schafft er doch, oder?


----------



## chaz (2. April 2011)

Versuche daran zu denken. Für deine Seele doch immer....


----------



## chaz (2. April 2011)

Für die noch fahrtüchtigen unter uns: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8171345&postcount=1102


----------



## FunkyRay (2. April 2011)

Ich geh schonmal Kekse, Cola und Zigaretten holen... irgendwelche vorlieben Chaz, wirst ja seeeeehr einsam sein... wir brauchen ja ne weile bis runter, wenn ich vernünftig fahren soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. April 2011)

´ne kleine Cola zero bitte.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (2. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Für die noch fahrtüchtigen unter uns: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8171345&postcount=1102



will auch....
hab jetz am rad schon wieder alles auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut inkl. säubern, einstellen und fetten usw.......alle klamotten gewaschen....bin fertig.....nur die blöde hand!

kann man die knochen nicht einfach zusammenlöten/schweisen/strapsen/tackern/tüdeln sodas es einfach wieder funktioniert?

seh schon kommen, wenn ich wieder fahren darf hab ich keine zeit mehr wegen studium


----------



## chaz (2. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8171474 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die knochen nicht einfach zusammenlöten/schweisen/strapsen/tackern/tüdeln sodas es einfach wieder funktioniert?


Einfach austauschen:


----------



## FunkyRay (2. April 2011)

Einer war auch letzten Samstag/Sonntag am Ofen... mist, wie hieß er nochmal... mit Dreadlocks... verdammt... ist im Winterberg im Bikeladen tätig... den vergisst man sogar nicht, obwohl ich erst einmal in Winterberg war


----------



## chaz (2. April 2011)

Robby, total netter Typ.


----------



## FunkyRay (2. April 2011)

Hey ihr Bengel... wer ist morgen am Ofen? Kann mich einer mitnehmen


----------



## hugecarl (2. April 2011)

Ich bin morgen am Ofen. Rahmen an den Mann bringen


----------



## FunkyRay (2. April 2011)

Wie kommst du dahin?

Chazilein, hier für dich


----------



## hugecarl (2. April 2011)

Mein Stiefvadder bringt mich hin. Werden dort so gegen 12 aufschlagen, dann aber auch wieder abhauen ^^ Ruf doch mal Stefan an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

@ NuMetal: Danke, ich wusste auf dich ist Verlass. 
War schön gestern im Wald. Kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis es wieder losgeht.


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

Ja Tach auch  Gestern hatte ich keine Zeit Claudi spannt mich immer mehr ein am WE seit ich nicht mehr Rocken kann aber heute bin ich eine kleine Tour gefahren nach Operdicke oder wie das Kaff heißt hat richtig Bock gemacht mal wieder aufem Rad zu sitzen und dann kam der Regen na ja egal


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Einfach austauschen:


Geil gibs das auch für Beine


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. April 2011)

Jau war gestern richtig lustig, 

cool wäre noch wenn chazi uns beim Hochkommen abtrocknen könnte...

Tomte war auch wieder geil unterwegs..war echt cool und Kira is wieder am Start, Hut ab !!!!


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

@ DerGraue: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ Muddy: Alle mit dem selben Handtuch?


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ DerGraue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Na ja die Kniegelenke sehen etwas schwach aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

@ Chaz Kann man sich noch bei der Osterasselei in Krefeld anmelden? Ich denke bis dahin bin ich wieder fit


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

Anmeldung läuft noch:  http://www.dropsau.info/dropsau/index.php


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

Du musst aber mittkommen sonst finde ich das nie im Leben


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

Geht klar!


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

Da muss ich mich ja wieder Anmelden auf der Seite ach wie Öde


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

Aber ja doch. Ist doch überall so.


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

Du bist doch da Angemeldet oder


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

Ich kann aber nicht dort fahren. Da musst du dich schon selber anmelden.


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

ich dachte du meldest mich an


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. April 2011)

Ich wollte am Dienstag mal zur AS, Sektionstraining machen jemand mit von der Partie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> ich dachte du meldest mich an


Geht schlecht. Da die mich ja schon mit Namen kennen.


----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2011)

Man man, komm mal am WE mit auf die Piste


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Geht schlecht. Da die mich ja schon mit Namen kennen.


Ich Starte unter deinem namen dann haste auch mal ne gute Platzierung


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Man man, komm mal am WE mit auf die Piste



Dies we war ich bei meiner Perle, nächstes habe ich frei, da wird was gehen


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich Starte unter deinem namen dann haste auch mal ne gute Platzierung


Das sehen wir dann im Herbst, ne? Fahre du mal unter deinem Namen und ich reiche dir die Rheuma-Salbe.


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das sehen wir dann im Herbst, ne? Fahre du mal unter deinem Namen und ich reiche dir die Rheuma-Salbe.


Was ist denn im Herbst? Hoffentlich reicht die Rheuma Salbe


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

Die Herbstversion vom Osterhasenrace.


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

Im Herbst liegen wir wahrscheinlich schon wieder im Spital wegen Höher, Schneller, Weiter, PDS usw egal hauptsache spass


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> egal hauptsache spass


So isses!   


DerGraue schrieb:


> Im Herbst liegen wir wahrscheinlich schon wieder im Spital wegen Höher, Schneller, Weiter, PDS usw


Vielleicht bekommen wir ´nen Gruppenrabatt und ´nen Teamzimmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2011)

Ach, dir reichen 7 Tage mit raffi nicht, da willst noch mit ihm die Knochen heile machen lassen?


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ach, dir reichen 7 Tage mit raffi nicht, da willst noch mit ihm die Knochen heile machen lassen?



Oh, ich vergaß. Der bekommt ´ne Einzelzelle. Eine richtig gut gepolsterte...


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

Ja super mit dem Teamzimmer dann können wir wieder vom nächsten blödsinn der alten Männer träumen, die Schwester tut mir auch schon leid besonders wenn der Lange dabei ist


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Oh, ich vergaß. Der bekommt ´ne Einzelzelle. Eine richtig gut gepolsterte...


 Ich habs mir verkniffen


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja super mit dem Teamzimmer dann können wir wieder vom nächsten blödsinn der alten Männer träumen, die Schwester tut mir auch schon leid besonders wenn der Lange dabei ist



   Vor allem, wenn ´ne Schwatte dabei ist.


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

zzzzz ihr alten säcke ihr werdet gard begraben und gut is 
in euch wird nix mehr investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

Ab in deine Zelle, Hesse!


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> zzzzz ihr alten säcke ihr werdet gard begraben und gut is
> in euch wird nix mehr investiert


Warte mal ab in PDS werden es dir die alten Säcke richtig besorgen So oder so


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Warte mal ab in PDS werden es dir die alten Säcke richtig besorgen So oder so



Da hat er nix zu lachen.


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da hat er nix zu lachen.


Nee hat er nicht nach dem 2ten Tag in PDS wird er uns die Schuhe zubinden und immer schön eine stunde eher zuhause sein als wir um Essen zu machen


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

und wovon träumst du nachts?????


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

ich möchte es gar nicht wissen


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und wovon träumst du nachts?????


von geilen Krankenschwestern


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

seht lieber zu das ihr bis dahin gesund seit und bleibt weil mit den jungs in ca meinem alter is ja nix anzufangen!!!


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nee hat er nicht nach dem 2ten Tag in PDS wird er uns die Schuhe zubinden und immer schön eine stunde eher zuhause sein als wir um Essen zu machen



Und wenn er nicht lieb ist, dann zeigen wir ihm mal die Hoesch-Methode und holen Burkhard ins Zimmer.....


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

könnten wir jetzt bitte mal das thema krankenhaus schließen ich finde das ist ein schei** thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

So bin mal weg nacht


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> von geilen Krankenschwestern


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

ehm hoesch is thomas nicht bei denen ist der jetzt etwa auch .....?


----------



## DerGraue (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und wenn er nicht lieb ist, dann zeigen wir ihm mal die Hoesch-Methode und holen Burkhard ins Zimmer.....


Wie Geilda wird erst mal geschwängelt


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> So bin mal weg nacht



ja mach das du ab kommst alter mann und schlaf gut und erhol dich brav


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> So bin mal weg nacht



N8, Grauer. Und die Hände über der Decke lassen.


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wie Geilda wird erst mal *geschwängelt*


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

ihr seid so iiiiiiii!!!


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ihr seid so iiiiiiii!!!


Also, sei lieb....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2011)

Und klopf mal nicht so große Sprüche, wir sprechen uns in 2 Monaten nochmal!
Ausserdem bin ich älter als du, deutlich und kein verwöhnter Student mit zu viel Freizeit zum biken!


----------



## chaz (3. April 2011)

So, Kinders. Macht mal ohne mich weiter. Bis morgen.


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

tja numetal das ist ja wohl dein problem  und was willste in 2 monaten?


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, Kinders. Macht mal ohne mich weiter. Bis morgen.



jo wünsche gute nacht und werd schnell wieder gesund hab ma wieder bock richtig biken zu gehen und nicht mit so luschen wie numetal


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> seht lieber zu das ihr bis dahin gesund seit und bleibt weil mit den jungs in ca meinem alter is ja nix anzufangen!!!



AUFS MAUL?
spring erstmal die double am kalwes


----------



## Raphnex (3. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8175457 schrieb:
			
		

> AUFS MAUL?
> spring erstmal die double am kalwes



nee peter du bist damit nicht gemeint!
aber spring du se lieber erst mal ohne dir dabei was zu brechen 
war die op schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2011)

Wenn dann wettern nur alle gegen mich, mach dir keine Sorge!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ DerGraue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Öh Jaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## chaz (4. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8175457 schrieb:
			
		

> spring erstmal die double am kalwes


Oh, schön tief in der Wunde bohren.....


----------



## FunkyRay (4. April 2011)

Moin chaz!
Du brauchst auch mal ne Valium, damit du mal länger schläfst.
Oder bist aufm weg in die Arbeit, Leute rumscheuchen?


----------



## chaz (4. April 2011)

Moin!


NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin chaz!
> Du brauchst auch mal ne Valium, damit du mal länger schläfst.


Die braucht jemand anderes....und gaaaaanz viel davon.


NuMetal schrieb:


> Oder bist aufm weg in die Arbeit, Leute rumscheuchen?


Yepp. Irgendjemand muss doch dafür sorgen, dass Geld in die/meine Kasse kommt.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nee peter du bist damit nicht gemeint!
> aber spring du se lieber erst mal ohne dir dabei was zu brechen
> war die op schon?




OP is Mittwoch
den ersten und zweiten sprung bin ich bisher immer unbeschadet gesprungen, nicht immer schön, aber läuft


----------



## Lazy (4. April 2011)

WOOOHA 

timä hat endlich wieder n inetanschluss zuhause!
hat ja auch nur fast 5 monate gedauert ...


irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

alter les einfach die paar seiten nach die wir in der kurze zeit geschrieben haben  bist bestimmt in 5min fertig


----------



## hugecarl (4. April 2011)

Seitdem dem sich hier die Verletzungen breit gemacht haben, gibts hier ja kaum noch was zu lesen


----------



## Lazy (4. April 2011)

okay das alle verletzt sind, weiß ich bereits.
aber gut jetzt weiß ich auch, dass der raffi nicht lustiger geworden ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (4. April 2011)

Lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Du studierter Banause!


----------



## chaz (4. April 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> aber gut jetzt weiß ich auch, dass der raffi nicht lustiger geworden ist ...


Nicht schlecht für den Anfang.   


NuMetal schrieb:


> Lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Du studierter Banause!


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Du studierter Banause!



neue deutsche rechtschreibung darf man also so machen


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> okay das alle verletzt sind, weiß ich bereits.
> aber gut jetzt weiß ich auch, dass der raffi nicht lustiger geworden ist ...



schön das du nasenbär wieder da bist jetzt muss man dich nur noch öfters aufem bike sehen  und dem numetal mal den boris und den baumstamm vorspringen


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für den Anfang.



arbeite gefälligst und gammel net die ganzezeit im netz rum du fußkranker faulischlumpf


----------



## Lazy (4. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> schön das du nasenbär wieder da bist jetzt muss man dich nur noch öfters aufem bike sehen




word!

aber jetzt rockts auch: flatbar und el camino dran


----------



## chaz (4. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> arbeite gefälligst und gammel net die ganzezeit im netz rum du fußkranker faulischlumpf



Soll ich dir mal in den Arsch treten?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Soll ich dir mal in den Arsch treten?


 

Aber bitte mit dem Klumpfuß!


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

wenn du es schaffst mit dem fuß! flick ich dir deine platten in pds bzw putz dein bike abends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (4. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wenn du es schaffst mit dem fuß! flick ich dir deine platten in pds bzw putz dein bike abends




alter, chaz...reiß dich zusammen.den einen tritt sollte es dir wert sein!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> alter, chaz...reiß dich zusammen.den einen tritt sollte es dir wert sein!!!


 

chakaaaaaaa!


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

wie war das jetzt eigentlich noch mal mit dem borat kostüm toje machste das jetzt auch diese saison?


----------



## toje (4. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wie war das jetzt eigentlich noch mal mit dem borat kostüm toje machste das jetzt auch diese saison?



das war holgers vorschlag, nicht meiner.aber ich meine zu wissen das der bodo gaaanz scharf drauf war/ist!?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. April 2011)

Ich glaub ich hör Ihn sabbern...


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hör Ihn sabbern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wenn du es schaffst mit dem fuß! flick ich dir deine platten in pds bzw putz dein bike abends


Schade Raffi, die Höhe schaffe ich locker. Das haste mal schön verbockt.


toje schrieb:


> alter, chaz...reiß dich zusammen.den einen tritt sollte es dir wert sein!!!


Ist es. Habe gerade geübt.


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schade Raffi, die Höhe schaffe ich locker. Das haste mal schön verbockt.
> 
> Ist es. Habe gerade geübt.



die höhe is nur die halbe miete


----------



## chaz (4. April 2011)

Es reicht, dass es weh tut.


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

das werden wir ja sehen ob du schnell und flink genug bist  wenn ich mittwoch zu dir komme. soll ich pizza oder bier mitbringen?


----------



## chaz (4. April 2011)

Weizen!


----------



## Raphnex (4. April 2011)

von welchem braumeister?


----------



## chaz (5. April 2011)

Paulaner oder Erdinger reicht aus. Naturtrüb.


----------



## Raphnex (5. April 2011)

Ich schau was sich machen lasst


----------



## Philmn (5. April 2011)

ich werd mich da mal nich weiter einmischen...
falls jemand morgen bock auf frühschicht hat, ich versuche morgen ab 10 nicht auf der AS zu sterben (was am nassen sonntagnachmittag nicht so gut geklappt hat).
vielleicht hat ja wer bock mitzukommen..


----------



## FunkyRay (6. April 2011)

OMG!!! Willingen macht auch schon am Freitag auf
Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. April 2011)

Dann hast du ja genug Zeit zum üben....wirst sie brauchen. Das Eröffnungs-WE ist dort angeblich immer sehr voll.


----------



## toje (6. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> OMG!!! Willingen macht auch schon am Freitag auf
> Link


 

hmm, ich glaube ich düse da nächstes we mal hin...dieses "darf" ich leider mal wieder arbeiten!!!


----------



## chaz (6. April 2011)

Wibe macht ja auch schon auf! Meinst du der Benz schafft es bis dahin?


----------



## toje (6. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wibe macht ja auch schon auf! Meinst du der Benz schafft es bis dahin?


 
isch weiß...wollte dir nur nicht weh tun!!!  klaro, jetzt ja!!!


----------



## chaz (6. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> isch weiß...wollte dir nur nicht weh tun!!!  klaro, jetzt ja!!!



Kein Ding. Werde da noch früh und oft genug rumhühnern.... Seit heute belaste ich den Huf wenigstens wieder etwas. YEAH!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> OMG!!! Willingen macht auch schon am Freitag auf
> Link



Hätte da auch Bock drauf am WE mal hin zu fahren, je nach Wetter und da WiBe gleichzeitig aufmacht sollte es nicht allzu voll werden.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. April 2011)

Komm du mal Freitag an die AS!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. April 2011)

Aber erst etwas später bin arbeiten am Freitag

morgen habe ich wieder frei


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (6. April 2011)

OP is hinter mir, aber wird wohl noch viel länger dauern bis wieder was funktioniert, vielleicht ist pds nicht möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. April 2011)

Das ist ja echter Mist, naja gut das die OP erstmal weg ist, gute Genesung aber auch weiterhin.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. April 2011)

Mach dir keinen Kopf! Lass die Knochen heilen, gutes Heilfleisch wirds richten! Frag mal Chaz was er da so macht. Gute Genesung und für ein Bier sind wir immer da


----------



## tadea nuts (6. April 2011)

Hand OP`s sind schon kompliziert. Und lass das gut Ausheilen. Sind extrem wichtige Werkzeuge an Deinem Körper ! Auch von mir gute Genesung.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8186189 schrieb:
			
		

> OP is hinter mir, aber wird wohl noch viel länger dauern bis wieder was funktioniert, vielleicht ist pds nicht möglich


 

Hört sich ja nicht so dolle an mach keinen Sche+++ß, wir brauchen Dich Hupfdohle in Fronkroisch, ey das reimt sich sogar......

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen , wenn Du es vorher nicht übertreibst kann es mit Sicherheit noch klappen !


----------



## toje (7. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8186189 schrieb:
			
		

> OP is hinter mir, aber wird wohl noch viel länger dauern bis wieder was funktioniert, vielleicht ist pds nicht möglich


 
ach kopp hoch...das wird schon werden bis pds.du bist jung, da heilt das alles noch viel viel schneller!!!was soll denn chaz, der alte sack sagen!?

das wird schon, kein thema...isch drücke dir die daumen!!!


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

@Pedda: Gute Besserung. Lass langsam gehen. Das wird schon. Ansonsten nehmen wir dich als Raffis Pfleger mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Danke, Brandi. Make my day!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84iYskx-AEA"]YouTube        - Frauentausch - Deutsches, Gesundes Essen & Bildungsfernsehen[/nomedia]


----------



## FunkyRay (7. April 2011)

Moin Jungs!
Wie war's gestern Raphzahn?
Wann wolltest morgen zur AS?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Danke, Brandi. Make my day!
> YouTube        - Frauentausch - Deutsches, Gesundes Essen & Bildungsfernsehen



Böse Schei$$e. Ich wusste garnicht das mittlerweile das Präkariat auch in dem alleinig für sie produzierten Müll selber mitmachen darf.

Ich schaffe es frühestens zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr am Freitag.


----------



## toje (7. April 2011)

ich werde wohl heute ne tour in angriff nehmen...will einer mit!?
nein chaz, du darfst noch nicht!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (7. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ...Lass langsam gehen...



Das gilt erst recht für dich, alter Mann


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> nein chaz, du darfst noch nicht!!!


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Das gilt erst recht für dich, alter Mann



Im Mai schaue ich dir wieder beim zu kurz springen zu....


----------



## FunkyRay (7. April 2011)

Oder neben die Landung


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Oder neben die Landung



Das sah auch gut aus.


----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Danke, Brandi. Make my day!
> YouTube        - Frauentausch - Deutsches, Gesundes Essen & Bildungsfernsehen



Das ist schon ziemlich hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das ich schon ziemlich hart



Geht aber wohl noch besser.   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jdqk7BUSm0"]YouTube        - neuer tipp aus FRAUENTAUSCH!! Hammer!!!! [/nomedia]


----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

Den kannte ich schon, der ist alt


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. April 2011)

toller neuer Nebensatz in deiner Signatur chaz

Ist denn sowas erlaubt:







ist ja nicht elektrisch


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Das ist ja schon wieder kultig. Ich bezweifel aber, dass man damit bis in den Wald kommt. Ob das Ding die AS überleben würde?


----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

Derjenige, der auf dem Ding den DH in Wildbad runterbrettert, kriegt nen 10er von mir


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Derjenige, der auf dem Ding den DH in Wildbad runterbrettert, kriegt nen 10er von mir



Du Banause, das ist ne Solex, das ist ein echter Klassiker den verheizt man nicht auf nem poppeligen DH
So eine wollte ich mit 15 immer gerne haben aber auch da waren die schon Klassiker und nicht zu bekommen für nen guen Totto.


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Das kann der Jung doch nicht kennen, der ist noch zu klein/jung.


----------



## DerGraue (7. April 2011)

Tach auch mann mann mann langsam krieg ich Hummeln muss wieder auf den Bock und wenn es nur ne Tour ist


----------



## DerGraue (7. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Derjenige, der auf dem Ding den DH in Wildbad runterbrettert, kriegt nen 10er von mir


 Du kriegst von mir einen 10er wenn du Wildbad mit deinem Rad runterbretterst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Du kriegst von mir einen 10er wenn du Wildbad mit deinem Rad runterbretterst



Mit dem Felt hätte ich das auch nicht gemacht  Jetzt kommt ja das Canyon. Aber ich bezweifle es, dass ich da mit egal welchem Fahrrad heile runterkomme


----------



## FunkyRay (7. April 2011)

Ich frag mich im nachinein auch, wie ich je in Wildbad den DH runter gekommen bin und das auch noch bei Regen, aber da war ich noch Jung und Dumm und hab keine 10cm weit gedacht, die Zeit war auch eher WC als Weltcup tauglich 

Danach war ich erstmal geheilt und bin lieber allein mit dem Big Air Touren gefahren 
Optimale Strecke zum abgewöhnen... Raphnilix sollten wir da bei Regen runter schicken und nen schnellen Fahrer hinterher


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Du kriegst von mir einen 10er wenn du Wildbad mit deinem Rad runterbretterst



Da lege ich noch einen drauf. Aber fahren ist angesagt. Nicht auf´n Arsch rutschen....


----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da lege ich noch einen drauf. Aber fahren ist angesagt. Nicht auf´n Arsch rutschen....



Für nen Fuffi pro Mann mach ichs!  Dann müsst ihr aber die Fahrt, die Liftkarte und Übernachtung spendieren


----------



## Raphnex (7. April 2011)

wenn du nen fuffi pro mann bekommst kannste dir das ja wohl selbst leisten 
und für nen fuffi wollen wir action sehen nicht so billig runtertrailen


----------



## FunkyRay (7. April 2011)

Raphi, was geht? Soll ich wegen morgen mal durchrufen oder treffen wir uns um 12uhr in hombruch und du packst much ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

Hallooooooo, es geht um den Profit Raphi!


----------



## Raphnex (7. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hallooooooo, es geht um den Profit Raphi!



vergiss es du wirst nieee bwler


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hallooooooo, es geht um den Profit Raphi!


Falsch. Es geht um unseren Spaß. Auf deine Kosten versteht sich.


----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> vergiss es du wirst nieee bwler



Da fällt mir direkt ein Stein vom Herzen.



chaz schrieb:


> Falsch. Es geht um unseren Spaß. Auf deine Kosten versteht sich.



So nich Kollege!


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So nich Kollege!



Jasia!!!

Edit: life cycles ist gerade bei mir eingetroffen.


----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jasia!!!



Hömma Kollege Schnürschuh! Tu ma hören tun: NÖ!


----------



## Raphnex (7. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Falsch. Es geht um unseren Spaß. Auf deine Kosten versteht sich.



wie immer kurz und prägnant ausgedrückt


----------



## Raphnex (7. April 2011)

oh brandi da kommste jetzt nicht mehr raus wir wollen jetzt was sehen mit dem neuen bock und den tt aufem hosenboden runterrutschen is jetzt nich mehr 

@numetal klingel ma durch!


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wie immer kurz und prägnant ausgedrückt



Normal!!!


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> oh brandi da kommste jetzt nicht mehr raus wir wollen jetzt was sehen mit dem neuen bock und den tt aufem hosenboden runterrutschen is jetzt nich mehr



Eben. Oder gab´s beim Torque keine cojones dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

Wie ich diesen Spam hier vermisst habe 



Raphnex schrieb:


> oh brandi da kommste jetzt nicht mehr raus wir wollen jetzt was sehen mit dem neuen bock und den tt aufem hosenboden runterrutschen is jetzt nich mehr



Der Unterschied zwischen "Wollen" und "Bekommen" ...


----------



## Raphnex (7. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jasia!!!
> 
> Edit: life cycles ist gerade bei mir eingetroffen.



aber keine flecken drauf mach ja!!!


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> aber keine flecken drauf mach ja!!!



Die sind schon bei "follow me" drauf. Gab´s auch gerade...


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wie ich diesen Spam hier vermisst habe



Welchen Spam, he?!


----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Welchen Spam, he?!



Du kannst es auch gepflegte Konversation nennen, wie auch immer, egal 

btw: Kann mir jemand von euch zeigen, wie ich ne Bremse entlüfte ? Ich glaub meine Juicy hätte das mal nötig. Und wissen, wie ich nen Schaltzug richtig ins Schaltwerk packe müsste ich auch mal wissen. Danke.


----------



## chaz (7. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch gepflegte Konversation nennen...



Schon eher. Dafür bin ich ja bekannt....


----------



## Raphnex (7. April 2011)

der chaz gibt dir bestimmt ne schrauber stunde 
aberr beim toje sollteste se nicht nehmen


----------



## FunkyRay (7. April 2011)

Gerade nochmal Life cycles in Full hd gesehen im Zug, die Leute fasziniert das schon so ein wenig und ich find ihn einfach unglaublich gut. Nicht nur die fahrkunst auch die Bilder sind einfach unglaublich, wie auch die Kommentare. Einfach perfekt alles!


----------



## toje (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> aberr beim toje sollteste se nicht nehmen


 

moin moin,

na das du der schrauber vor dem herrn bist, sieht man ja seit monaten an deiner kettenführung!!! 
also schnauze wenn man sich so mitten im glashaus befindet, du arsch!!! 

@ chaz: sehen will!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> der chaz gibt dir bestimmt ne schrauber stunde
> aberr beim toje sollteste se nicht nehmen





toje schrieb:


> na das du der schrauber vor dem herrn bist, sieht man ja seit monaten an deiner kettenführung!!!
> also schnauze wenn man sich so mitten im glashaus befindet, du arsch!!!


  Ich amüsiere mich prächtig. Weiter so.   


toje schrieb:


> @ chaz: sehen will!!!


Aber ja doch. Muss mal mit dem Muddy schwätzen...


----------



## toje (8. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich amüsiere mich prächtig. Weiter so.
> 
> Aber ja doch. Muss mal mit dem Muddy schwätzen...


 
ja, mach mal...aber sag bloß nicht der nervigen plage bescheid, dann bleibe ich zu hause!!!

mir graut es schon vor pds...ich nehme jedenfalls handschellen und ne peitsche mit!!!


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja, mach mal...aber sag bloß nicht der nervigen plage bescheid, dann bleibe ich zu hause!!!
> 
> mir graut es schon vor pds...ich nehme jedenfalls handschellen und ne peitsche mit!!!


Darauf steht er bestimmt. Ich besorge noch Baldrian und Ritalin.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. April 2011)

Fährt heute jemand aus Richtung Stadt zur AS wo ich mich eventuell einklinken könnte?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Darauf steht er bestimmt. Ich besorge noch Baldrian und Ritalin.



Ritalin bewirkt doch keine Beruhigung oder? Eher das Gegenteil, dann kannste dem Raphi auch Speed geben. Aber das würde wohl zum Systemerror und Totalabsturz führen.


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ritalin bewirkt doch keine Beruhigung oder? Eher das Gegenteil, dann kannste dem Raphi auch Speed geben. Aber das würde wohl zum Systemerror und Totalabsturz führen.



Raffi auf speed..... wie geil.    Sieht dann wohl so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. April 2011)

also ich könnte da für pds was besorgen...
heimlich ins bierchen schütten, kurz abwarten und dann ne menge spass haben!!!


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> also ich könnte da für pds was besorgen...
> heimlich ins bierchen schütten, kurz abwarten und dann ne menge spass haben!!!


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

schnauze ihr affen!!! sonst schütt ich euch mal was ins bier dann kann man evtl ma was mit euch anfagen 
chaz wann wollt ihr den film schauen ich komm vorbei um toje zu nerven du stehst ja noch unter naturschutz


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> schnauze ihr affen!!! sonst schütt ich euch mal was ins bier dann kann man evtl ma was mit euch anfagen
> chaz wann wollt ihr den film schauen ich komm vorbei um toje zu nerven du stehst ja noch unter naturschutz



Ich ziehe mir den Kram heute schon mal rein. Alles andere wird sich finden.


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

@toje wollen wir heute nciht schnell noch mal kleine schweiz fahren bevor es passieren sollte das sie nicht mehr ist


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mir den Kram heute schon mal rein. Alles andere wird sich finden.



es seidir gegönnt 
aber denk dran das es die beine schlapp macht


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Mach mal nicht die Pferde scheu.


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> es seidir gegönnt
> aber denk dran das es die beine schlapp macht



Ende Mai zeige ich dir die schlappen Stelzen, Junge.


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

du weißt gar nicht wie ich mich darauf freue


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Du weisst nicht, wie ICH mich darauf freue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (8. April 2011)

Moin meine Schäfchen! 
Sorry Dortmunder, ich darf nicht fahren und bin mit dem Ausländer schon ab 13Uhr an der AS.

Wie, was ist mit der kleinen Schweiz? Droht Schließung?


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

NUR evtl aber ich würd mir in den arsch beißen wenns dann doch so schnell passieren würde


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Raphi macht nur wieder alle nervös, weil jetzt gewisse Leute wohl wissen, wo sich das Ding befindet.
Schönes Bildchen, Raphnix.


----------



## toje (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @toje wollen wir heute nciht schnell noch mal kleine schweiz fahren bevor es passieren sollte das sie nicht mehr ist


 
ich dachte heute ist die as angesagt!?
und mit dir alleine fahre ich eh nirgendwo hin...da brauche ich schon verstärkung.ansonsten gehen mir mit dir mal die nerven durch-und du bleibst für immer und ewig in der kleinen schweiz!!!


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

jetzt stell dich nicht so an das letzhte mal war ja wohl super!!!!!
und wie du sachtest du kannst nicht mehr war das ja auch ok!!
aber du hast glück der numetal is dabei!
hättest du den lust/zeit auf kleine schweiz?


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Raphi als Mahnmal. Auch schön.


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Wo düst ihr eigentlich morgen?


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

wenn wir heute schweiz machen dann morgen as oder halt umgedreht


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Habe den Schwerter gemeint, nervöses Handtuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (8. April 2011)

Wir bleiben bzw. fahren heut an die AS!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. April 2011)

Dann Versuch ich mal mit der Bahn zu kommen, wenn sich nicht noch jemand meldet


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wir bleiben bzw. fahren heut an die AS!!!



du fährst dahin wo ich hin fahre


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Raphnix, das Alpha-Weibchen.....


----------



## FunkyRay (8. April 2011)

Das wäre ne alternative Unterbringung für Raphi in PDS


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Oder so ´ne tolle Jacke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

fußkranker pam???


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> fußkranker pam???


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

@numetal sei lieb zu mir sonst läufste heim


----------



## FunkyRay (8. April 2011)

Wie süß, der kleine kann sich nimmer wehren und fängt mit putzigen Drohungen an


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

lauf!!!


----------



## toje (8. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo düst ihr eigentlich morgen?


 

keine ahnung, später mal mit kira quatschen...mit raffnöx alleine fahre ich nicht mehr!!!

@ numetal: sach bescheid wenn ich dich abholen soll!!!


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> keine ahnung, später mal mit kira quatschen...mit raffnöx alleine fahre ich nicht mehr!!!



Zu stressig, ne?!


----------



## toje (8. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zu stressig, ne?!


 

aber hallo...!!!


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

Alles wird gut. Bald kannst du mir wieder am Arsch hängen.


----------



## toje (8. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Alles wird gut. Bald kannst du mir wieder am Arsch hängen.


 

ick freu mir schon wie wild...nachmittags in der woche auch wieder ballern gehen, nicht immer nur den tourenhobel prügeln!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

ich find du übertreibst ein wenig so stressig war das doch gar nicht 
und spaß hatten wir doch da auch  bin sogar für dich vorgefahren


----------



## chaz (8. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ick freu mir schon wie wild...nachmittags in der woche auch wieder ballern gehen, nicht immer nur den tourenhobel prügeln!!!


----------



## hugecarl (8. April 2011)

So, ich pack jetz meine Tasche und werde gleich in Richtung Alpen starten und noch den restlichen Schnee mit Brettern bearbeiten


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. April 2011)

War richtig geil heute, danke Jungs das es wieder mal so viel spaß gemacht hat.

geh jetzt mal duschen


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

joo das ist wohl war war richtig richtig gut heute 
und vorallem toje dein drift war wieder klasse und ich habe immer noch bauchweh vom lachen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. April 2011)

@raphi

warum hast du mich angerufen?


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

weil ich euch wegen den blitzer unten warnen wollte


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> weil ich euch wegen den blitzer unten warnen wollte


 

Blitzbirne?


Ähhh wo denn getz morgen fahren????


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

jup unten bei dem parkplatz stand ein blitzer richtung 54
ehm wo wann morgen biken wüsste ich auch ganz gern toje wollte sich noch mal melden ich wäre ja für kleine schweizt  oder halt noch mal AS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2011)

Will denn keiner mehr Kalwes????


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

nein!!! erst wenn pds vorbei ist  wollen wir kleine schweizt machen`? toje björn sind in krefeld oder AS tt war heute noch super


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2011)

Lass uns mal AS kleine Schweiz ist mir morgen zu weit, so ab 12.00 uhr??


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

12 uhr hört sich gut an aber wieso zu weit musste morgen wieder früh nach hause? war schon soooo lange nicht mehr da


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> joo das ist wohl war war richtig richtig gut heute
> und vorallem toje dein drift war wieder klasse und ich habe immer noch bauchweh vom lachen



Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Mein Salto hast du auch noch verpasst. Hab mich auf den letzten 1,5 Metern nochmal gekonnt auf die Straße gerollt

Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei! Egal wo


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> 12 uhr hört sich gut an aber wieso zu weit musste morgen wieder früh nach hause? war schon soooo lange nicht mehr da


 

J o hab nicht so lange Zeit fliegen am Wochende nach Teneriffa für 2 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

boah ne sowas wird nicht unterstützt dann kannste mal schön mit uns morgen in die schweiz fahren mein lieber herr


----------



## Raphnex (8. April 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Mein Salto hast du auch noch verpasst. Hab mich auf den letzten 1,5 Metern nochmal gekonnt auf die Straße gerollt
> 
> Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei! Egal wo



die kleine abfahrt zur straße hin ohje was machsteden da


----------



## chaz (9. April 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Will denn keiner mehr Kalwes????



Wollen schon....und zwar VOR pds.   
Edit: 30 Tage noch bis die Stellschraube raus kommt....


----------



## toje (9. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wollen schon....und zwar VOR pds.
> Edit: 30 Tage noch bis die Stellschraube raus kommt....


 

moin moin,

zwischen wollen und können ist aber erst mal noch geduld und abwarten angesagt...
nix übertreiben alter mann, du kommst schon schnell genug wieder auf den bock, äh tourenhobel!!!


----------



## chaz (9. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> zwischen wollen und können ist aber erst mal noch geduld und abwarten angesagt...
> nix übertreiben alter mann, du kommst schon schnell genug wieder auf den bock, äh tourenhobel!!!



Sowohl als auch.


----------



## toje (9. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nein!!! erst wenn pds vorbei ist  wollen wir kleine schweizt machen`? toje björn sind in krefeld oder AS tt war heute noch super


 

wo wird denn nun heute gefahren???
ich konnte dem björn (unter protest) krefeld ausreden.das wird mir alles zu eng heute, ich habe noch ein paar sachen zu erledigen.der will aber nicht in die kleine schweiz...lieber zur as.und ihr???


----------



## Raphnex (9. April 2011)

wird wohl as werden achim hat wohl keine zeit für kleine schweitz 
sind ab ca 12uhr da


----------



## Lazy (9. April 2011)

hihi der boris is mal lustig 
aber dafür tun mir jetzt alle knochen weh ... nix mehr gewohnt!


----------



## Raphnex (9. April 2011)

joa war wieder richtig gut heute!
ne toje?


----------



## Lazy (9. April 2011)

machen schwaben auch winterschlaf sachma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (9. April 2011)

weiß nich kenn keinen!
aber ich hätte heute abend nicht schlappppppppppppp gemacht


----------



## Lazy (9. April 2011)

du bist auch n cyborg
dafür war ich produktiv für die ffd gemeinde


----------



## Philmn (10. April 2011)

Hi!
Wer fährt morgen AS?


----------



## FunkyRay (10. April 2011)

Moin Jungs!
Fährt jemand gleich zum Ofen und kann mich mitnehmen?
Grüßle


----------



## Lazy (10. April 2011)

Philmn schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wer fährt morgen AS?



ich war gestern und das muss ersma reichen 

rahmen nie mehr aufgetaucht ? und grüß ma delia ..


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

moin joa ich wollte so gegen 12 uhr hier starten und zum ofen düsen timä wie siehts mit dir aus?


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

eine heißedusche ist schon was schönes!
und ich gehöre jetzt auch dem club der verletzten an  schulter tut sauuu weh!
danke noch mal nils das du mir mein bike aus dem loch geholt hast!


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Was haste gemacht, Jung?


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

bin das steinfeld gesprungen (was übrigens sau ******* zum dirtkicker gebaut wurde) mit dem vorderrad irgendwie auf den steinen weggerutscht und bin dann noch links in den krater gefallen von hüfte bis schulter tut mir die ganz linke seite weh!!! ich hoffe die rippen sind heile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Autsch. Gute Besserung. Nicht gut. Steht die Platte so steil?


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

die platte an sich gibs nicht mehr! und ja der absprung ist schon sehr steil


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> die platte an sich gibs nicht mehr! und ja der absprung ist schon sehr steil



Dann sollten wir wohl da mal wieder Hand anlegen, ne?!


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

hand???? ich komm da morgen mit der abrissbirne hin!!! und dann darf thomas/björn das mal wieder richtig machen aber diesmal für die ewigkeit


----------



## FunkyRay (10. April 2011)

Am besten am Erbauer
Hoffe dem Typen geht's gut, der sich mit nem CC Helm und Bike über die Susi geschossen hat und das es keinen Ärger gibt.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. April 2011)

Auha, ja dann lass dich mal von deiner Freundin gleich schön pflegen damit du den Haufen wir schnell wieder trietsen kannst.

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

ja danke dortmunder wird schonwieder hüfte is schon schön dick und erste farben kommen raus 
aber richtig böse ist ma wieder die scheiß schulter *argh*


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Am besten am Erbauer
> Hoffe dem Typen geht's gut, der sich mit nem CC Helm und Bike über die Susi geschossen hat und das es keinen Ärger gibt.



Wtf? Nee, ne?


----------



## Chrashem (10. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Am besten am Erbauer
> Hoffe dem Typen geht's gut, der sich mit nem CC Helm und Bike über die Susi geschossen hat und das es keinen Ärger gibt.



Wann ist das den Passiert?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ja danke dortmunder wird schonwieder hüfte is schon schön dick und erste farben kommen raus
> aber richtig böse ist ma wieder die scheiß schulter *argh*


 

Oh Mann klingt nicht gut , 

schmier schön Regenbogencreme drauf..., 

wer war denn so schlau über die Susi wohlmöglich noch mit Sattelstange bis an den Mandeln, oh Mann...schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel, das ist ja fast so schlimm wie einen Hessen über einen Stonekicker zu schicken.....

Ich wünsch Euch allen eine gute Zeit, bin jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen raus...


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Euch allen eine gute Zeit, bin jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen raus...



Schönen Urlaub. Erhole dich gut.





Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> wer war denn so schlau über die Susi wohlmöglich noch mit Sattelstange bis an den Mandeln, oh Mann...schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel


Bei solchen Deppen fällt mir nix mehr ein. Doof ist nur, dass solche Nasen damit alles gefährden. Aber underdressed fahren machen ja auch andere Vorbilder aus der rider. Eines davon hat sich wohl heute in Wibe den Oberarm gebrochen. Jeans und T-Shirt sind eben cool.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub. Erhole dich gut.
> Bei solchen Deppen fällt mir nix mehr ein. Doof ist nur, dass solche Nasen damit alles gefährden. Aber underdressed fahren machen je auch andere Vorbilder aus der rider. Eins davon hat sich wohl heute in Wibe den Oberarm gebrochen. Jeans und T-Shirt sind eben cool.


 

Danke, werd mir Mühe geben, Dir und den andern Verletzten gute Besserung, wenn ich wiederkomme will ich Euch aufm Gaul sehen


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Danke, werd mir Mühe geben, Dir und den andern Verletzten gute Besserung, wenn ich wiederkomme will ich Euch aufm Gaul sehen



Dein Urlaub ist da etwas zu kurz. Donnerstag ist Bergfest.


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

muddie werd net fresch sonst ruf ich da unten an und du bekommst kein bike 
schulter tut sauuuuu weh verdammte ******* schlimmer als bei der as damals


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

und der typ war wirklich sau blöde fährt aber ja schon seit dem er 6 ist motorcross


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Ist dem was passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

kurzzeit gedächtnis war wohl weg sonst sah er aber ganz gut aus dafür das er mit der schnauze gebremst hat KW war trotzdem da


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Scheint wohl öfter auf die Synapsen gefallen zu sein.


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

wie achim schon sagt gott lass hirne regnen!


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

wollen wirdie woche nicht mal nen krüppel treff machen


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Invaliden-Crew Dortmund


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

ja sowas in die richtung könnten uns doch dafür noch nen extra shirt machen


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Momentan haben wir echt die Seuche.


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

sollten uns evtl mal nen neues hobby suchen
wie wärs mit schach


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

stimmt mit nem turm unterm arsch kann man nicht so schön die as runter


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

evtl dh bobby car


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> evtl dh bobby car



Mit Überrollbügel.


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

http://www.rc-freunde-schwarzwald.de/files/dsci0548_953.jpg

sowas wäre dcoh was für uns


----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Sehr geil...


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e:official&tbm=isch&ei=AguiTaeSPMnM4gaChLmDAw


zieh dir mal die vids rein genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. April 2011)

Mache ich morgen. Ich verdrücke mich jetzt. Muss morgen früh wieder meine Jungs quälen. N8.


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

jupp penn gut bis moregen


----------



## hugecarl (10. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So, ich pack jetz meine Tasche und werde gleich in Richtung Alpen starten und noch die restliche Pampe mit Brettern bearbeiten



So wäre es richtig gewesen.



Raphnex schrieb:


> und ich gehöre jetzt auch dem club der verletzten an  schulter tut sauuu weh!



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Raphnex (10. April 2011)

danke


----------



## FunkyRay (11. April 2011)

Moin Jungs!


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Moin, Mädels.


----------



## Lazy (11. April 2011)

die frühschicht wieder 
chaz ich denk das wird so 16 uhr werden, damit du dich schonmal drauf einstellen kannst


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Geht klar.


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Was macht der lädierte Körper, Nervensäge?


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Nur für starke Nerven: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lQem-BYyfI"]YouTube        - Frauentausch 7.4.2011 - Sex Tipps von einer "Sexy" Braut ![/nomedia]
:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

blau grün rot von allem etwas aber am schlimmsten ist diese sch******** schulter!!!!!


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur für starke Nerven: YouTube        - Frauentausch 7.4.2011 - Sex Tipps von einer "Sexy" Braut !
> :kotz:



kotz!!!!  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. April 2011)

Moin.
Ist denn noch irgendjemand da zum biken heute? So gegen 16 Uhr!?

An den Rest, Gute Besserung


----------



## FunkyRay (11. April 2011)

Ne, sorry, bin wieder in Augsburg, aber viel Spaß dir!

Boah, ich muss brechen, hatte gerade Mittagessen und jetzt kommts wieder hoch... nimm das Video raus!!!


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Was gab´s denn?


----------



## FunkyRay (11. April 2011)

Zum Glück hab ich nicht den Burger gegessen und ordentlich Chillis drauf gemacht. Gab nur Salat, muss ja auf meine Figur achten!
Salat bricht sich deutlich leichter


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Welches Dressing flutscht denn besser?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. April 2011)

Ich bin heute leider erst um 5 von der Arbeit zuhause


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

mahlzeit
unterhaltet mich mir is langweilig un in der klotzte kommt ma wieder nix neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

dortmunder was arbeitest du eigentlich feines?


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> unterhaltet mich mir is langweilig un in der klotzte kommt ma wieder nix neues



Gerade mal ´nen Tag außer Gefecht und er dreht durch. Kauf dir mal ´nen Kanister davon:


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

tzzzz denkste das hilft???


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. April 2011)

Im Moment bin ich bei einem großen Dortmunder Hörakustiker halbtags, suche aber was für den ganzen Tag. Machen tue ich hier eigentlich nichts, hehe. Bin in der Dekoabteilung.

Such dir mal ein anderes Hobby so als ausgleich, Tip von mir: stricken.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gerade mal ´nen Tag außer Gefecht und er dreht durch. Kauf dir mal ´nen Kanister davon:



Zu harmlos

Davon bekommt der Raphi mal son paar Drops:


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

ihr habt vorstellungen das zeug hilft doch alles nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. April 2011)

Dann halt so wenn du nicht anders willst


----------



## FunkyRay (11. April 2011)

Das schon!


----------



## hugecarl (11. April 2011)

Zwei Deppen ein Gedanke


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. April 2011)

haha ich war schneller


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Zwei Deppen ein Gedanke



Du rüttelst grad ganz mächtig am Ohrfeigenbaum mein junger Freund

kommste heute wegen der Feder vorbei? Dann kannst du mit obigen Friedensstifter mal Bekanntschaft machen


----------



## hugecarl (11. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Du rüttelst grad ganz mächtig am Ohrfeigenbaum mein junger Freund
> 
> kommste heute wegen der Feder vorbei? Dann kannst du mit obigen Friedensstifter mal Bekanntschaft machen



Schick mir nochmal deine Adresse per PN. Werde um 5 Uhr aus dem Bunker an der Güntherstraße gelassen, nähe Funkenburg, mit dem Fahrrad. Wie lang brauch ich dann zu dir ?


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

ohja wann und wo ich bin auch dabei das möchte ich mir doch zu gern anschauen und mal schauen ob die zahlstocher helfen würden 
danke für die unterhaltung


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

hey jungs nicht einschlafen oder habt ihr zuviel von eurer eigenen medizin getrunken


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Nimm den Hund und geh´ spazieren...


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

geht ja leider nicht die schulter die schulter die blöde sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Gehen, nicht krabbeln....     Du hast doch zwei (linke) Hände, oder?


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

und an diesen händen hängen meine schultern und die machen ganz blöde sachen die scheiß dinger


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und an diesen händen hängen meine schultern und die machen ganz blöde sachen die scheiß dinger



Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

an was du wieder denkst du ecklicher typ du


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. April 2011)

Ja was soll man den denken. Du sitzt zuhause rum den ganzen Tag und erzählst uns dass deine Extremitäten doofe Saxhen machen. Ich meine was würdest du denn da denken?


----------



## chaz (11. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und an diesen händen hängen meine schultern und die machen ganz blöde sachen die scheiß dinger



Also bei mir ist das anatomisch etwas anders....


----------



## Raphnex (11. April 2011)

ja gut da is noch ein wengi was dazwischen aber trotzdem tuts weh vorallem beim lachen und tiefen luft holen aber das sollte der besuch im biergarten gleich ändern


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (12. April 2011)

ei ei ei, was hatter denn gemacht
hört sich an die meine rippenprellung


----------



## chaz (12. April 2011)

Da keiner mehr mit ihm fahren will, wollte er sich auf diese Art wieder zu uns gesellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (12. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8203175 schrieb:
			
		

> ei ei ei, was hatter denn gemacht
> hört sich an die meine rippenprellung



joa sowas in die richtung halt!

@chaz schnauze sonst hau ich dir paar vor den klumpfuß


----------



## chaz (12. April 2011)

Freundliches Schulterklopfen gefällig?


----------



## Raphnex (12. April 2011)

ohja das wäre nett


----------



## chaz (12. April 2011)

Dann komme mal vorbei....


----------



## chaz (12. April 2011)

Toje???? Der nervöse Hesse behauptet er hätte dich am Samstag an der AS total verblasen? Kann man das glauben? Oder ist das ´ne Reaktion auf seine Medikamente?


----------



## Raphnex (12. April 2011)

nix reaktion tatsache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. April 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22224435"]ProGRT How To Cheer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## FunkyRay (12. April 2011)

Geile Sache, Hut ab... könnten se für mich an der AS auch mal machen!


----------



## chaz (12. April 2011)

In Krefeld beim Rennen. Ich würde mich wahrscheinlich vor lachen auf´s Maul legen.


----------



## Raphnex (12. April 2011)

nein bitte nicht du sollst doch wieder rad fahren damit auch die zweite schwalbe kommt damit du deinen sommer hast du ober vogel


----------



## chaz (12. April 2011)

Werde dich schon früh genug scheuchen.


----------



## Boomzilla (13. April 2011)

Wei0 jmd wo man in Dortmund die Stirnseite vom Tretlager recht günstig planfräsen lassen kann?


----------



## toje (13. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Toje???? Der nervöse Hesse behauptet er hätte dich am Samstag an der AS total verblasen? Kann man das glauben? Oder ist das ´ne Reaktion auf seine Medikamente?


 


morgääähhnnn,

jaja hat er...und, was nun!? 
da kloppt er sich jetzt seit sa. einen drauf...


----------



## Lazy (13. April 2011)

yay panzer aufm weg 
@chaz is der evo geworden!


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

@Lazy:    Der saß auch wie angegossen!
@Toje: Der sich den Wolf kloppt. Bei gechillten Fahrern zählt das ja eh nicht. Wenn der Jung nicht aufpasst, dann bekommt er durch die ganze Klopperei noch ´ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung im Handgelenk.


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Wei0 jmd wo man in Dortmund die Stirnseite vom Tretlager recht günstig planfräsen lassen kann?



http://www.reuberbike.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (13. April 2011)

Moin ihr Nasen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. April 2011)

Moin du Nase


----------



## toje (13. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Der sich den Wolf kloppt. Bei gechillten Fahrern zählt das ja eh nicht. Wenn der Jung nicht aufpasst, dann bekommt er durch die ganze Klopperei noch ´ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung im Handgelenk.


 

ach lass ihm doch seinen triumph...so lange er nur dich damit nervt.
von mir wird er ignoriert, quasi links liegen gelassen!!!


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ach lass ihm doch seinen triumph...so lange er nur dich damit nervt.
> von mir wird er ignoriert, quasi links liegen gelassen!!!



Irgendjemand hat ihn wohl ruhig gestellt. Bis jetzt ist der Tag so verdächtig ruhig. Vielleicht hat sein Mädel ihn ans Bett getackert.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. April 2011)

*3mal auf Holz klopf*


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> *3mal auf Holz klopf*


Dabei...  Tock...tock...tock...


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Omg...es ist wach!!!


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

ich merk schon bei euch spricht der neid naja kann man nix gegen machen!
aber für mein ego ist das jetzt leider nicht so beflügelnd wie ihr denkt, weil gegen schnecken gewinnt ja jeder!


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat ihn wohl ruhig gestellt. Bis jetzt ist der Tag so verdächtig ruhig. Vielleicht hat sein Mädel ihn ans Bett getackert.



schau mal auf die uhr su spinner 9 uhr morgens da is kein normaler student wach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Du bist nicht normal!!!


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

auch schon gemerkt! 
du nervöses etwas im höhrem alter


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> du nervöses etwas im höhrem alter


Ich? Bin die Ruhe selbst.... Wer läuft denn hier Amok, weil er schon 3 Tage nicht fahren kann, du gef...tes Eichhörnchen?


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

ich lauf doch kein amok bin genauso nett wie immer


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Das ist das Gleiche.


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

dann sind deine 3 tage aber nicht ganz stimmig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Du meinst, du läufst seit deiner Geburt Amok, oder watt?


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

ja und vorallem bei dir gleich


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ja und vorallem bei dir gleich



Rüttelst du etwa???


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

an deinem fuß bald ja!!!! und jetzt sag mir mal lieber was für ne goggle ich mir kaufen soll bzw gehen die mx gläser auch in meine fox goggle rein?!


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Was für Gläser?


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

bin auf der such nach austausch gläser für mein fox goggle finde aber nicht die die ich gerne hätte! hätte gerne welche mit gelbton


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Welches Modell fährt denn der Herr?


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

das ist so ein problem habe ka mehr darüber is auch schon ein paar jahre alt das dinge
deswegen wäre evtl auch ein neu kauf drinne


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> das ist so ein problem habe *ka* mehr darüber is auch schon ein paar jahre alt das dinge
> deswegen wäre evtl auch ein neu kauf drinne



Also alles beim alten...


----------



## DerGraue (13. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> das ist so ein problem habe ka mehr darüber is auch schon ein paar jahre alt das dinge
> deswegen wäre evtl auch ein neu kauf drinne


 Tach auch geh mal nach Polo da kriegste die Dinger für 20 30 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (13. April 2011)

Ach ja am SO war ich im Wald und bin nach 5 Wochen und einen Tag mal wieder mit meinem Bock über ein kleines Wurzelfeld gefahren gerockt kann man noch nicht sagen und über einen kleinen hügel gesprungen ca 30cm hoch also echt mist für 5 Wochen


----------



## Lazy (13. April 2011)

schlotze!
hoffe hier kommt bald mal die allgemeine blitzheilung!


----------



## FunkyRay (13. April 2011)

*Ich bin die gute Fee, du hast 3 Wünsche frei*


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

@danke grauer für den tip!!! und ging das dann auch schmerz frei? 
@lazy blitzheilung wäre genial wo kann ich die ordern ich zahl auch die erste runde


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> *Ich bin die gute Fee, du hast 3 Wünsche frei*



1 leg den waldboden weltweit bitte mit luftpolsterfolie aus
2 mach das wir gesund werden
3 schenck uns 7tage schönes wetter in PDS 

danke liebe fee!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. April 2011)

Was geht morgen?


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Was geht morgen?



doch mal den arzt besuchen


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> *Ich bin die gute Fee, du hast 3 Wünsche frei*



1. Lass den Raffi ruhiger werden.
2. Lass den Raffi ruhiger werden.
3. Lass den Raffi ruhiger werden.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> doch mal den arzt besuchen



ja super dann kannste am WE ja mit nach Willingen wenne beim Arzt warst

mal im Ernst:
ist nicht besser geworden??? Son Schei§§, echt das ist hier eine Invaliden Truppe. Gute Besserung mal an alle und werdet schnell wieder gesund!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

@chaz das tat weh ich bin schlimmer als bruche schlechtes wetter und harter boden


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> ja super dann kannste am WE ja mit nach Willingen wenne beim Arzt warst
> 
> mal im Ernst:
> ist nicht besser geworden??? Son Schei§§, echt das ist hier eine Invaliden Truppe. Gute Besserung mal an alle und werdet schnell wieder gesund!!!



Nee sogar eher schlimmer  sonst wurd ich den gang zummarzt sein lassen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> 1 leg den waldboden weltweit bitte mit luftpolsterfolie aus
> 2 mach das wir gesund werden
> 3 schenck uns 7tage schönes wetter in PDS
> 
> danke liebe fee!!!






			
				chaz schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Lass den Raffi ruhiger werden.
> 2. Lass den Raffi ruhiger werden.
> 3. Lass den Raffi ruhiger werden.



Das sind schon 6, ihr solltet euch absprechen 

@Raphi

sei froh das ich meine 3 wünsche nicht gepostet habe


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @chaz das tat weh ich bin schlimmer als bruche schlechtes wetter und harter boden



Alles wird gut. Hoffe, es ist nichts schlimmes.
Du bist aber nicht schlimm. Du bist Hesse.


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Nee sogar eher schlimmer  sonst wurd ich den gang zummarzt sein lassen



Ist doch bei Prellungen meistens so.  Der 3. Tag ist der Schönste. Geh trotzdem besser zum Doc.


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach ja am SO war ich im Wald und bin nach 5 Wochen und einen Tag mal wieder mit meinem Bock über ein kleines Wurzelfeld gefahren gerockt kann man noch nicht sagen und über einen kleinen hügel gesprungen ca 30cm hoch also echt mist für 5 Wochen



Alles wird gut, Grauer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist doch bei Prellungen meistens so.  Der 3. Tag ist der Schönste. Geh trotzdem besser zum Doc.



Hab halt noch ziemliche schmerzen beim luft holen


----------



## chaz (13. April 2011)

Da wirst du auch noch länger Spaß dran haben. Bei Prellungen ist es i.d.R. schlimmer als bei Brüchen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. April 2011)

So isses, meine Steißbeinprellung von letztem Juli merke ich immer noch wenn ich zulange in der gleichen Haltung sitze.


----------



## Raphnex (13. April 2011)

dann hab ichs mir diesmal aber echt richtig geprellt 
wobei die prellung an der hüfte zwar weh tut mich aber nicht vom biken abhalten würde aber diese schulter gibt nur ein zwei haltungen wo sie nicht schmerzt und der schmerz ist stechend von hinten durch die linke brust!


----------



## Lazy (13. April 2011)

solang der neue panzer nicht da is, schaff ichs eh nich zu fahren  der fliegenfänger vom kira kann dann weg


----------



## FunkyRay (13. April 2011)

Hat Willingen an Karfreitag auf? Dann wäre ich stark dafür!


----------



## hugecarl (13. April 2011)

Und ich erst  Kenne Willingen zwar nicht, aber der Freeride sieht schon sehr spaßig aus


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hat Willingen an Karfreitag auf? Dann wäre ich stark dafür!



Ich denke nicht das die Bahn da zu ist. Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch noch an dem Freitag.

Ich fahre jetzt Samstag aber schon mal die Piste inspizieren mitm Batmanandi


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

Moin!

Sollen wir dann Freitag mal ins Auge fassen oder muss jemand bei Mami sein und Eier färben?
Stelle auch gern mein Auto zur verfügung, es muss nur jemand fahren, hab erst 3 Tage später meinen Führerschein wieder.


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Ich denke das Torque dürfte bis dahin aufgebaut sein. Dann wär ich auch dabei, brauche aber ne Mitnahmegelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

so ich gehöre dem verletztem verein jetzt auch an! wahrscheinlich rippen 4 un 5 gebrochen schulter stark geprellt genauso wie hüfte! 
wahrscheinlich 4-6wochen nix sport aber das wollen wir erst mal sehen 
so und jetzt bitte ich für unterhaltung sonst lauf ich wirklich amokkkkkkkikkik


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Willkommen im Club. Mein Beileid. Soll ich dich ruhig stellen?


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

komm vorbei und wie spielen mario kart 

oder kennst du noch bomberman?


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

Och Ralphi  Gut Besserung auch dir... Unterhaltung? Meld dich bei Facebook an!
Könnten wir bitte im internen Bereich ne Liste führen, wer noch voll verfügbar ist, damit ich weiß, mit wem ich noch rechnen kann... ich brauch Leute die mich fordern!


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Ich sitze im Büro und tarne mich mit Arbeit. Du könntest ja was für Studenten untypisches machen....lernen.....hihihi.


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Och Ralphi  Gut Besserung auch dir... Unterhaltung? Meld dich bei Facebook an!
> Könnten wir bitte im internen Bereich ne Liste führen, wer noch voll verfügbar ist, damit ich weiß, mit wem ich noch rechnen kann... *ich brauch Leute die mich fordern!*



Kommt früher, als dir lieb ist.


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

armer numetal dann musst du wohl solange warten bis die invaldientruppe wieder fit ist vorher wirst keinen finden der das könnte!


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich sitze im Büro und tarne mich mit Arbeit. Du könntest ja was für Studenten untypisches machen....lernen.....hihihi.



bist du verrückt das wäre ja normal ne ne ne ne sowas mach ich nicht


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> armer numetal dann musst du wohl solange warten bis die invaldientruppe wieder fit ist vorher wirst keinen finden der das könnte!



Wenn das der Schwerter liest, dann geht die nächste Rippe flöten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

na das will ich doch stark hoffen!


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

ich bin viel zu gut gelaunt dafür das mir der kittelträger grad nen dolch ins herzgestochen hat! *kopfschüttel*
werde mich wohl die nächste zeit meinen grillkünsten widmen und so ein wenig den nachbarschaftskrieg anheizen


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Gute Besserung Raphi.
So langsam reicht es aber auch! Wenn das so weitergeht fahren am Ende der Saison noch 2 Leute.


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Auf das du dick und rund wirst...


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

Ich mag Toje sowieso viel lieber als dich, Raphi!


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf das du dick und rund wirst...



wer im glashaus sitzt mein freund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Raphi.
> So langsam reicht es aber auch! Wenn das so weitergeht fahren am Ende der Saison noch 2 Leute.



Ich kann´s mir nicht verkneifen...sorry...aber manche fallen nicht so tief, wenn sie eh schon den Berg auf´n Arsch runter rutschen.... Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf das du dick und rund wirst...




Du meinst so wie du, Chaz?


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich mag Toje sowieso viel lieber als dich, Raphi!



kein wunder an dem bleibste ja auch dran


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wer im glashaus sitzt mein freund!



Bis jetzt ist nichts dazu gekommen. Jetzt nutzt die Vorlage schön aus....


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie du, Chaz?



Du rüttelst?


----------



## Lateralus (14. April 2011)

Gibts hier im Dortmund-Thread auch Leute, die lieber bergauf fahren als runter? Wenn ich die Leute vom EDG-Treff überhole, kommt es mir so vor, als könnte man ohne 140 mm vorn und hinten das schwere Ruhrgebietsgelände gar nicht mehr bewältigen.


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich kann´s mir nicht verkneifen...sorry...aber manche fallen nicht so tief, wenn sie eh schon den Berg auf´n Arsch runter rutschen.... Mea maxima culpa.



Ja ne is klar ... Du hast viel Langeweile, oder ?


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Gibts hier im Dortmund-Thread auch Leute, die lieber bergauf fahren als runter? Wenn ich die Leute vom EDG-Treff überhole, kommt es mir so vor, als könnte man ohne 140 mm vorn und hinten das schwere Ruhrgebietsgelände gar nicht mehr bewältigen.



Eher weniger. Die haben wir vergrault...


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Gibts hier im Dortmund-Thread auch Leute, die lieber bergauf fahren als runter?



absofort ja da stürzt man weniger bei


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist nichts dazu gekommen. Jetzt nutzt die Vorlage schön aus....



ne bin ja keine herzlosesau! aber kennste den film die zeitmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar ... Du hast viel Langeweile, oder ?



Yepp.


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ne bin ja keine herzlosesau! aber kennste den film die zeitmaschine



Kleines Ärschchen, du...


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Sei es dir verziehen! Mit der Zwangspause biste ja angemessen bestraft


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

nich böse sein


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Sei es dir verziehen! Mit der Zwangspause biste ja angemessen bestraft



ey du auf dem po rutschender chickenway driver 
sei gefällligst lieb zu uns krüppeln


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Sei es dir verziehen! Mit der Zwangspause biste ja *angemessen *bestraft



Dünnes Eis! Soll ich dir mal den Erzieher holen?


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ey du auf dem po rutschender chickenway driver
> sei gefällligst lieb zu uns krüppeln



Nur wenn man lieb zu mir ist


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Nur wenn man lieb zu mir ist



Jeder das, was er verdient.


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Sei es dir verziehen! Mit der Zwangspause biste ja angemessen bestraft





chaz schrieb:


> Jeder das, was er verdient.



Lalala, die Welt ist schööööön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

pass auf das chazman dir nicht die krücke in die speichen wirft!


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

So viel dazu, dass du nichtmehr lernen musst, Raphi


> [10:55] Raphnex: bist du ei geschichtbuch


Er meinte: Bis du eigentlich bei Gesichtsbuch


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> pass auf das chazman dir nicht die krücke in die speichen wirft!



Brauche ich nicht. Der nächste Rahmenbruch bei ihm ist doch vorprogrammiert....die Zeit arbeitet eindeutig für mich.


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> So viel dazu, dass du nichtmehr lernen musst, Raphi
> 
> Er meinte: Bis du eigentlich bei Gesichtsbuch


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

So, und bevor hier irgendwas missverstanden wird ne, Ironiemodus war an


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So, und bevor hier irgendwas missverstanden wird ne, Ironiemodus war an



Egal...weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Also halten wir uns alle an den Händen, wünschen uns den Weltfrieden, und tanzen alle durch den Wald.


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

Ja du wurm unterhalte uns weiter los sonst beschleunige ich die zeit u sag den rahmen an


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Also halten wir uns alle an den Händen, wünschen uns den Weltfrieden, und tanzen alle durch den Wald.



Tanz du deinen Namen.


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Ein Tipp: www.kino.to und deine Langeweile verfliegt.


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tanz du deinen Namen.



Da könnte ich dich ja noch richtig überraschen  Du kennst meinen Namen ja nicht einmal.


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Da könnte ich dich ja noch richtig überraschen  Du kennst meinen Namen ja nicht einmal.



Steht der nicht auf FB?


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Zum Teil, ja.


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: www.kino.to und deine Langeweile verfliegt.



Da gibt´s besseres...


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Also halten wir uns alle an den Händen, wünschen uns den Weltfrieden, und tanzen alle durch den Wald.



das würde dir waldorfschüler gefallen!


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da gibt´s besseres...



Ja, DVIX ist kacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ja, DVIX ist kacke.



Und du erzählst mir was von Langeweile....


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Tach zusammen, gute Besserung an alle Verletzten an dieser Stelle nochmal.

So nun zu meinem Anliegen hatte einen 241mm DHX 5 Air zu tauschen gegen einen Coil!!! DHX5 oder Vivid, hat wer was im Angebot?!


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und du erzählst mir was von Langeweile....



Tja, ohne Rahmen


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Tja, ohne Rahmen



Ich dachte, den hättest du schon...


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Geld überwiesen und rausgeschickt, aber heute ist immer noch nichts angekommen


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Geld überwiesen und rausgeschickt, aber heute ist immer noch nichts angekommen


Na, hoffentlich war das nicht so´n Eigentor aus dem Bikemarkt. Drücke dir die Daumen....

@Billy: Du hier? Alles okay bei dir/euch?


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Danke.


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Ja, ich kann auch nett sein...


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Weiß ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

aber nur manchmal


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Selten.


----------



## toje (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> armer numetal dann musst du wohl solange warten bis die invaldientruppe wieder fit ist vorher wirst keinen finden der das könnte!


 

hättest du nicht so viel gewichst auf deinen triumph am samstag, dann hättest du am sonntag keinen abflug gemacht.
aber wie heißt das so schlau: hochmut kommt vor dem fall!!!


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hättest du nicht so viel *gewichst* auf deinen triumph am samstag, dann hättest du am sonntag keinen abflug gemacht.
> aber wie heißt das so schlau: hochmut kommt vor dem fall!!!



  Oder gibt es parallel zu kleinen B.B.-Puppern auch kleine handliche Raffis, in die man Nadeln stecken kann?


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

@chaz ja soweit so gut, viel im Garten gemacht und die neue Waffe ist fertig!!! Sonst arbeiten!!


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Neue Waffe? Was gab es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Befindet sich aber noch in der Testphase!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Bleibt noch ein Erlenkonig!!!


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Befindet sich aber noch in der Testphase!!


Foddos!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Ist aber was ganz feines!!!


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Gib dir ´nen Ruck...


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Ne ne keine Pics live muss man es gesehen haben!!!!


----------



## toje (14. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ist aber was ganz feines!!!


 

für wie lange denn dieses mal...3 monate, 3 wochen oder nur 3 tage!?
man man man, du wechselst dein bike öfter als der raffi die unterhosen!!!  tztztz


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> man man man, du wechselst dein bike öfter als der raffi die unterhosen!!!  tztztz


Immerhin ist er schon stubenrein.... Hoffe ich.


----------



## toje (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Immerhin ist er schon stubenrein.... Hoffe ich.


 

naja, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher...so zappelig wie der immer ist!?


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Für das Geld Toje ist das doch kein Wunder!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> naja, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher...so zappelig wie der immer ist!?



Der ist bestimmt schon wund....


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Für das Geld Toje ist das doch kein Wunder!!!!


Ich hätte keine Lust mich ständig auf einen neuen Bock einschiessen zu müssen.


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hättest du nicht so viel gewichst auf deinen triumph am samstag, dann hättest du am sonntag keinen abflug gemacht.
> aber wie heißt das so schlau: hochmut kommt vor dem fall!!!



da spricht doch weider der neid aus deinem munde!
sag ma leiber was mit osterhasen race bei euch ist


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

@chaz ich kack dir das nächste mal ma auf den boden dann hat sich die frage ja geklärt oder?


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

@Billy: Was hasse denn jetz fürn Bock ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Ja ich weiss aber der bleibt jetzt wirklich! Und fahren muss ich eh von ganz klein wieder anfangen!! Der Fuß ist manchmal echt noch sehr fies!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

@ Brandi nen schonen!!


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss aber der bleibt jetzt wirklich!


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @chaz ich kack dir das nächste mal ma auf den boden dann hat sich die frage ja geklärt oder?



Du hast doch eh den Bolzen immer raus hängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Der war gut ne!!!!???


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Der war gut ne!!!!???



Make my day....


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du hast doch eh den Bolzen immer raus hängen...



pass lieber mal auf der der net bald bei dir aufem boden liegt und du drin steckst


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Sag du noch mal zu mir, ich wäre iiiiiihhhhhhh....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (14. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @ Brandi nen schonen!!



Ist es das wovon du am Sonntag gesprochen hast? Dann weiÃ ich glaub ich schon î


----------



## Dortmunder79 (14. April 2011)

@numetal

Wegen Karfreitag müssen wir mal schauen wenn ich es eingerichtet bekomme gerne wobei Ostersonntag bei mir besser passen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sag du noch mal zu mir, ich wäre iiiiiihhhhhhh....



ohja das bist du!
und jetzt sind wir wieder lieb zu einadner? toje is ja wieder weg


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ohja das bist du!
> und jetzt sind wir wieder lieb zu einadner?



Schwulst du mich wieder an?


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

oh mein gott sicherlich nicht!!!!1


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

@chaz weißt du jetzt ob toje björn am osterhasenrennen teilnehmen?


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung....


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

nimmt irgendwer von uns teil damit man wengisten jemanden zum anfeuern aht?


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @ Brandi nen schonen!!



Lass mich mal raten....Ein Eisenpferd!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schwulst du mich wieder an?





			
				Raphnex schrieb:
			
		

> oh mein gott sicherlich nicht!!!!



Ihr flirtet beide ganz schon heftig miteinander. Was wäre bloß aus euch geworden wenn ihr, mhhmmhh, z.B. in einem Rennradforum gelandet wärt. Wahrscheinlich wärt ihr dann ein Herz und eine Seele, würdet euch gegenseitig die Waden rasieren und streiten wer wem hinterher fahren darf.

muhahaha muhahaha ich kann grad nicht mehr vor lachen.

Sorry Jungs, aber das musste raus.


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

@chaz darf ich ihm oder willst du?


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass mich mal raten....Ein Eisenpferd!



Ich sag M6!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (14. April 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir das jetzt nicht zukrum aber ich wäre sonst vor Lachen geplatzt wenn ichs nicht nieder geschrieben hätte.

*Es war nur ein Spaß*

ich kann nicht mehr ich schrei immer noch


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Und bevor hier wieder zu Rundumschlägen ausgeholt wird, hier dran denken:


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @chaz darf ich ihm oder willst du?



Nach dir....


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Und bevor hier wieder zu Rundumschlägen ausgeholt wird, hier dran denken:



Seh nix...


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ihr flirtet beide ganz schon heftig miteinander. Was wäre bloß aus euch geworden wenn ihr, mhhmmhh, z.B. in einem Rennradforum gelandet wärt. Wahrscheinlich wärt ihr dann ein Herz und eine Seele, würdet euch gegenseitig die Waden rasieren und streiten wer wem hinterher fahren darf.



Eine rasierte Wade (aus medizinischen Gründen) habe ich schon....


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir das jetzt nicht zukrum aber ich wäre sonst vor Lachen geplatzt wenn ichs nicht nieder geschrieben hätte.
> 
> *Es war nur ein Spaß*
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr ich schrei immer noch



hier mein kleiner dicker runder vom winterschlaf erwachender brommbär schrei mal nicht zu laut in den wald ja!!! sonst fährst du das nächste mal vor und chazilein und ich hinterher aber keine sorge wir sind auch nur mit puk bikes unterwegs aber das reicht für dich ja allemale


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Komm, Raffi. Das geht doch besser...


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

wobei du schwungmassen techinsch absolut im vorteil bist


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Komm, Raffi. Das geht doch besser...



mach besser ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wobei du schwungmassen techinsch absolut im vorteil bist



Besser...


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

und jetzt dürfen Sie mein Herr


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> mach besser ich freu mich schon drauf



Warte auf die passende Vorlage. Hab Geduld, nervöser Freund.


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

du meinst wie rasiete beine durch immensen haarwuchs ist besser als rasierte beine durch fehlenden haarwuchs


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

Bei dir könnte mal die Geduld und das Hirn wachsen, statt der Haare


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

geduld evtl
hirn ich passe mich nur an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

Warum? Meinst du, dann steigen deine Chancen hier Freunde zu finden?


----------



## chaz (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> geduld evtl


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

über dich wollen wir ma erst gar nciht reden


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Nix Eisenpferd und nix intense! Der chaz weiss was ich meine, aber sagt es keinem!!


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

Tun wir auch nicht, keine Angst, du bleibst Thema Numero Uno. Gerade weil du der schnellste unter der Sonne bist und sogar Toje wegfährst. Da braucht es schon Steine so groß wie LKW Reifen um dich zu stoppen


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Nix Eisenpferd und nix intense! Der chaz weiss was ich meine, aber sagt es keinem!!



Schickst du mir ne PN


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Musst du in natura sehen, nix PN!


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Blau ? Du hast doch nicht etwa Waschi's Glory gekauft ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. April 2011)

Nein!!!


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Tun wir auch nicht, keine Angst, du bleibst Thema Numero Uno. Gerade weil du der schnellste unter der Sonne bist und sogar Toje wegfährst. Da braucht es schon Steine so groß wie LKW Reifen um dich zu stoppen



deinen sarkasmus kannste dir in die haareschmieren du fähnchen in den wind steller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

Wer ist hier sarkastisch, gerade zu gemein, weil du auf meine nicht vorhanden Haare anspielst


----------



## Dortmunder79 (14. April 2011)

Wenn du mit nem puky hinter mir herfährst nehm ich nen Bobbycar


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

ne das is ja gemein nen bobbycar hat ja 2 räder mehr ne ne ne so haben wir nicht gewettet


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wer ist hier sarkastisch, gerade zu gemein, weil du auf meine nicht vorhanden Haare anspielst



ups ich dachte immer du wolltest das so


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ne das is ja gemein nen bobbycar hat ja 2 räder mehr ne ne ne so haben wir nicht gewettet



Von was zur Hölle redest du ? Puky-Einrädern ? Zweirädrigen Bobbycars ?


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

ok jetzt auch für brandies 
wieviel räder hat ein fahrrad?
wieviel räder het ein bobbycar?
wenn ein bobbycar 2 räder mehr hat als ein fahrrad und ein fahrrad 2 räder hat dann hat das bobbycar wieviel räder?
sorry ich habs vergessen das mathe nicht dein ding ist 

Antwort:
ein bobbycar hat 4 räder!


----------



## FunkyRay (14. April 2011)

Der Marxismus schreibt ja vor zu teilen, da hat dann jeder nen Rad ab (bekommen)


----------



## Raphnex (14. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Der Marxismus schreibt ja vor zu teilen, da hat dann jeder nen Rad ab (bekommen)


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2011)

Hoppla... hab das mehr überlesen.



NuMetal schrieb:


> Der Marxismus schreibt ja vor zu teilen



Ich weiß nicht von welchem Marxismus du redest, aber wenn wir vom selben reden ist das falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (14. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ne das is ja gemein nen bobbycar hat ja 2 räder mehr ne ne ne so haben wir nicht gewettet



Dafür hatt es die schlechtere Kurvenlage. Ich denke das könnte ein witziges Rennen geben


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

moin moin,

gestern stress an der as gehabt.ich war vor dem steinfeld beim point of ne return angelangt-und sehe da son wanderer mit 2 hunden den hang hochkommen.bin also voll in den anker,mitten im steinfeld gelandet.direkt vorne/hinten nen platten und der spinner meinte noch, er müsste mich anmachen.

ich habe es mit nem sorry versucht, aber der typ wurde immer wilder-und machte 2 schritte auf mich zu.hätte er nicht machen sollen...

naja, bin mal gespannt ob wir davon noch was hören werden...!?


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> über dich wollen wir ma erst gar nciht reden



Machen wir auch nicht. Über dich lästern macht viiiieeeeel mehr Spaß.


BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Nix Eisenpferd und nix intense! Der chaz weiss was ich meine, aber sagt es keinem!!


So isses!!!



NuMetal schrieb:


> Tun wir auch nicht, keine Angst, du bleibst Thema Numero Uno. Gerade weil du der schnellste unter der Sonne bist und sogar Toje wegfährst. Da braucht es schon Steine so groß wie LKW Reifen um dich zu stoppen






NuMetal schrieb:


> Der Marxismus schreibt ja vor zu teilen, da hat dann jeder nen Rad ab (bekommen)


Wetten,dass die Teilerei spätestens bei dem Bierchen, das er in seinem Alter nach 24.00 Uhr in seiner Lieblingspinte ausgeschenkt bekommen hat, aufhört?


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> gestern stress an der as gehabt.ich war vor dem steinfeld beim point of ne return angelangt-und sehe da son wanderer mit 2 hunden den hang hochkommen.bin also voll in den anker,mitten im steinfeld gelandet.direkt vorne/hinten nen platten und der spinner meinte noch, er müsste mich anmachen.
> 
> ...


Ohrfeigenbaum?


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ok jetzt auch für brandies
> wieviel räder hat ein fahrrad?
> wieviel räder het ein bobbycar?
> wenn ein bobbycar 2 räder mehr hat als ein fahrrad und ein fahrrad 2 räder hat dann hat das bobbycar wieviel räder?
> ...


Nicht immer! Davon hat der Raffi immer schon geträumt:


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. April 2011)

Ist der Anhänger dafür gedacht das der Raffi da seinen dicken Hintern auch rein bekommt oder damit er seine Freundin gangstermäßig durch Hombruch cruisen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ist der Anhänger dafür gedacht das der Raffi da seinen dicken Hintern auch rein bekommt oder damit er seine Freundin gangstermäßig durch Hombruch cruisen kann



    Besser geht´s nicht!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. April 2011)

ach mensch, gut das raffi auch in der invalieden truppe ist, so wird es hier nicht mehr langweilig, auch wenn manchmal ein bischen schwul 

raffi fährt damit immer inkl. frau zur hakortpinte ^^
da kann ihm niemand das wasser reichen und alle (Kiddys) bewundern ihn

@toje
warum denken diese leute überhaupt das man auf fahrradstrecken laufen darf (außer hochschieben), wir stellen uns ja auch nicht quer in ne fussgängerzone und blockieren alle leute


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

[quote='NFF [Beatnut]@toje
warum denken diese leute überhaupt das man auf fahrradstrecken laufen darf (außer hochschieben), wir stellen uns ja auch nicht quer in ne fussgängerzone und blockieren alle leute[/quote]

Word. Und: selber Schwutte!


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8214191 schrieb:
			
		

> @toje
> warum denken diese leute überhaupt das man auf fahrradstrecken laufen darf (außer hochschieben), wir stellen uns ja auch nicht quer in ne fussgängerzone und blockieren alle leute


 

naja, ich denke zumindest der typ wird sich das in zukunft guuut überlegen...!?


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. April 2011)

Haste dem eine geschmiert??


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> naja, ich denke zumindest der typ wird sich das in zukunft guuut überlegen...!?


Der sitzt vielleicht immer noch da rum...


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der sitzt vielleicht immer noch da rum...


 

und muss das system wieder hochfahren... 

@ billy: so etwas würde ich nie machen...


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> und muss das system wieder hochfahren...


----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

Fußgänger mit Hund ist fast noch harmlos...
Ich hab am Mittwoch auf unserem Local DH ein paar Meter weiter die Ruhr runter, Hufabdrücke auf  unserer Strecke gefunden. Besonders ärgerlich, weil da ungefähr 5 Wander- und Reitpfade, den Berg raufführen und die Trampeln mit ihren Bulletten unsere ganze Strecke platt, die eindeutig abseits davon liegt.Will mir gar nicht ausmalen was passiert, wenn man da nicht rechtzeitig den Anker wirft! Auf der anderen Seite scheint dieses Bewusstsein wohl nicht da zu sein. Dass keine Nordic-Walker über Northshores und durch Anlieger rennen können die sich doch wohl auch denken... 
Das einzige was hilft, ist 1. hoffen, dass man derartige Begegnungen nur beim raufschieben erlebt und 2. dann mit nem ruhigen wort auf die gefahren hinweisen kann, die entstehen, wenn das mit dem miteinander aller waldbenutzer hapert!


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Fußgänger mit Hund ist fast noch harmlos...
> Ich hab am Mittwoch auf unserem Local DH ein paar Meter weiter die Ruhr runter, Hufabdrücke auf  unserer Strecke gefunden. Besonders ärgerlich, weil da ungefähr 5 Wander- und Reitpfade, den Berg raufführen und die Trampeln mit ihren Bulletten unsere ganze Strecke platt, die eindeutig abseits davon liegt.



Der Wald ist für alle da. Punkt. Es geht nur miteinander! Es gibt kein unsere Strecke, unser Wald....etc...usw.. Und zwar bei allen Seiten. Es sei denn, es handelt sich um ein eingezäuntes Privatgrundstück. Daraus ergeben sich zwangsläufig auch mal Konflikte. Bloß BEIDE Seiten sollten bemüht sein sie vernünftig zu lösen. Spaziergänger, Jogger, Reiter, Walker etc. können JEDERZEIT im Weg sein. Wir als "Sachbeschädiger" sind dort nur, wenn überhaupt, geduldet und ziehen immer den Kürzeren. Und deshalb sollten wir immer kleine Brötchen backen, wenn es zu Konfliktsituationen kommt. Verständnis und Kompromisbereitschaft auch von der anderen Seite vorausgesetzt. Sonst ist es dann bald auf der jeweiligen Strecke vorbei. Da wir bergab nun mal die schnellsten (versteht sich von selbst   ) sind, ältere Leute schreckhaft und Pferde Fluchttiere sind, müssen gerade wir vielleicht etwas mehr Verständnis zeigen als etwa andere. Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Wald ist für alle da. Punkt. Es geht nur miteinander! Es gibt kein unsere Strecke, unser Wald....etc...usw.. Und zwar bei allen Seiten. Es sei denn, es handelt sich um ein eingezäuntes Privatgrundstück. Daraus ergeben sich zwangsläufig auch mal Konflikte. Bloß BEIDE Seiten sollten bemüht sein sie vernünftig zu lösen. Spaziergänger, Jogger, Reiter, Walker etc. können JEDERZEIT im Weg sein. Wir als "Sachbeschädiger" sind dort nur, wenn überhaupt, geduldet und ziehen immer den Kürzeren. Und deshalb sollten wir immer kleine Brötchen backen, wenn es zu Konfliktsituationen kommt. Verständnis und Kompromisbereitschaft auch von der anderen Seite vorausgesetzt. Sonst ist es dann bald auf der jeweiligen Strecke vorbei. Da wir bergab nun mal die schnellsten (versteht sich von selbst   ) sind, ältere Leute schreckhaft und Pferde Fluchttiere sind, müssen gerade wir vielleicht etwas mehr Verständnis zeigen als etwa andere. Amen.



That's it!!! Amen


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> gestern stress an der as gehabt.ich war vor dem steinfeld beim point of ne return angelangt-und sehe da son wanderer mit 2 hunden den hang hochkommen.bin also voll in den anker,mitten im steinfeld gelandet.direkt vorne/hinten nen platten und der spinner meinte noch, er müsste mich anmachen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube mit dem haben wir auch schon ein Erlebniss gehabt und ich kann deine Reaktion verstehen Toje, aber seinen Brass auf die Biker auch Er hatte uns mal angemacht bei einer Tour und erzählte, dass er Anwohner sei und es mittlerweile Überhand nimmt und das Verhalten mancher zu Wünschen übrig lässt(Das Aufkommen am Speicherbecken ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen und die Parkplatzproblematik ist ja auch hier schon genannt worden). Also toje wirst du dann das Faß zum überlaufen gebracht haben, aber ich hätte wohl auch nicht anders reagiert. Man weiß ja nicht wen man vor sich hat. Uns hat er damals gesagt, dass die Seite zum Trashtrack sein Privatbesitz wäre(Aber reden tun sie ja alle viel) Also werden wir sehen, was die Zukunft bringt. Aber die Auseinandersetzungen werden nicht ausbleiben und wir können immer wieder nur versuchen mit ordentlichen Argumenten die Gegner zu überzeugen, auch wenn die körperliche Auseinandersetzung noch so sehr juckt Aber er wird sich schon in Stellung bringen, wenn es wirklich der ist, den ich meine

@chaz
Stimm ich vollkommen zu
Gruß Jens!


----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass man sich über Wanderer beschweren sollte - schließlich haben die ihre legalisierte Strecken, und wir nicht. Zumal ich wette dass jeder von uns schon auf Wanderwegen mit dem Rad unterwegs war, zumindest jeder der Touren fährt. Wenn diese Wanderwege dann schon benutzt - was ich tue - sollte man sich nicht über Wanderer oder Reiter auf Trails oder DH Strecken oder irgendwo beschweren.


----------



## FunkyRay (15. April 2011)

Leider sind solche Leute, wie sie Toje erlebt hat, eher in der Minderheit, aber leider schaffen es genau die Leute sich am meisten gehör zu verschaffen und die Pächter werden hellhörig.

Hatten schon oft genug nette Begegnungen an der AS, selbst wenn es mal etwas enger wurde und dann nehmen wir Rücksicht und zeigen, dass es auch miteinander geht, als dem einen Hundebesitzer der Hund ausgebüchst ist, am großen Kicker und wir angehalten haben, damit er ihn wieder einfangen kann und nicht von uns geplättet wird.

Steinfeld hatten wir uns aber just vor 2-3 Wochen noch unterhalten, was ist, wenn man da mit Mach 3 über das Steinfeld schießt und hinter der Kuppe steht einer, mal schaun ob wir uns da was überlegen können... der erste darf nicht über das Steinfeld springen


----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man sich über Wanderer beschweren sollte - schließlich haben die ihre legalisierte Strecken, und wir nicht. Zumal ich wette dass jeder von uns schon auf Wanderwegen mit dem Rad unterwegs war, zumindest jeder der Touren fährt. Wenn diese Wanderwege dann schon benutzt - was ich tue - sollte man sich nicht über Wanderer oder Reiter auf Trails oder DH Strecken oder irgendwo beschweren.



Miteinander und Verständnis finde ich enorm wichtig und bin der letzte der im Wald Konflikte sucht. Im Gegenteil eigentlich... wann immer ich jemanden im Wald treffe, seien es Wanderer oder Reiter, verhalte ich mich höflich, fahre langsam und mit abstand. ggf. halte ich an und lasse vor allem reiter in ruhe vorbei. dann und wann erzähl ich interressierten auch gerne über unseren sport. wo nicht ganz zustimme, ist der punkt 'ein trail für alle'. Reiter beschweren sich (zu Recht) wenn Biker sich auf den ausgewiesenen Reiterpfaden rumtreiben. Warum? Weil's gefährlich werden kann, wenn so'n Pferd sich erschrickt und durchgeht. Wanderer haben wohl das dichtechteste offizielle Wegenetz im Wald. Wenn man hier unterwegs ist, sollte man sich auch rücksichtsvoll und umsichtig verhalten. Machen die meisten ja auch. Übrigens auch die Reiter, die auf Wanderwegen unterwegs sind... Wenn es im Wald aber doch 'offensichtliche' Bereiche gibt (ohne jegliche Besitzansprüche versteht sich) in denen Biker unterwegs sind, und das nicht gerade langsam, dann kann man doch auch das respektieren und nicht sich und andere in Gefahr bringen. Wie chaz schreibt: wir sind am unteren Ende der geduldeten Waldbenutzer...Sachbeschädiger, Rowdies, usw. Grund genug kleine Brötchen zu backen. Konflikte gilt es IMMER zu vermeiden. Dazu zählt für mich aber auch, anderen Waldbenutzern höflich ne Alternativroute für den Sonntagsspaziergang oder den Ausritt zu empfehlen oder zumindest darauf hinzuweisen, dass da tiefgeflogen wird


----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Miteinander und Verständnis finde ich enorm wichtig und bin der letzte der im Wald Konflikte sucht. Im Gegenteil eigentlich... wann immer ich jemanden im Wald treffe, seien es Wanderer oder Reiter, verhalte ich mich höflich, fahre langsam und mit abstand. ggf. halte ich an und lasse vor allem reiter in ruhe vorbei. dann und wann erzähl ich interressierten auch gerne über unseren sport. wo nicht ganz zustimme, ist der punkt 'ein trail für alle'. Reiter beschweren sich (zu Recht) wenn Biker sich auf den ausgewiesenen Reiterpfaden rumtreiben. Warum? Weil's gefährlich werden kann, wenn so'n Pferd sich erschrickt und durchgeht. Wanderer haben wohl das dichtechteste offizielle Wegenetz im Wald. Wenn man hier unterwegs ist, sollte man sich auch rücksichtsvoll und umsichtig verhalten. Machen die meisten ja auch. Übrigens auch die Reiter, die auf Wanderwegen unterwegs sind... Wenn es im Wald aber doch 'offensichtliche' Bereiche gibt (ohne jegliche Besitzansprüche versteht sich) in denen Biker unterwegs sind, und das nicht gerade langsam, dann kann man doch auch das respektieren und nicht sich und andere in Gefahr bringen. Wie chaz schreibt: wir sind am unteren Ende der geduldeten Waldbenutzer...Sachbeschädiger, Rowdies, usw. Grund genug kleine Brötchen zu backen. Konflikte gilt es IMMER zu vermeiden. Dazu zählt für mich aber auch, anderen Waldbenutzern höflich ne Alternativroute für den Sonntagsspaziergang oder den Ausritt zu empfehlen oder zumindest darauf hinzuweisen, dass da tiefgeflogen wird



Mit den Reitern gebe ich dir ja schon Recht. Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Leben und leben lassen!


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Dazu zählt für mich aber auch, anderen Waldbenutzern höflich ne Alternativroute für den Sonntagsspaziergang oder den Ausritt zu empfehlen oder zumindest darauf hinzuweisen, dass da tiefgeflogen wird



Sehe ich komplett anders. Wir Tiefflieger sind die, die als *letzes* den Wald für unseren Sport entdeckt haben. Und wir sind diejenigen, die den Wald für unsere Zwecke "missbrauchen" und umbauen. Also haben WIR etwas mehr Rücksicht zu nehmen als andere. Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn ein Reiter dir gerade deinen frisch gebuddelten Kicker zerstört. DER hat aber naturgemäß dort nicht zu suchen. Also: neu bauen. Selbst wenn Reiter eine Alternativroute wählen sollten wir acht geben, denn ein Pferd kann sich auch auf 100 m Distanz erschrecken. Wir habe auf die zu achten, denn von uns geht die größere Gefahr aus.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ...mal schaun ob wir uns da was überlegen können... der erste darf nicht über das Steinfeld springen



An ´ner Strassenecke ´nen Spiegel klauen...


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit dem haben wir auch schon ein Erlebniss gehabt und ich kann deine Reaktion verstehen Toje, aber seinen Brass auf die Biker auch Er hatte uns mal angemacht bei einer Tour und erzählte, dass er Anwohner sei und es mittlerweile Überhand nimmt und das Verhalten mancher zu Wünschen übrig lässt(Das Aufkommen am Speicherbecken ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen und die Parkplatzproblematik ist ja auch hier schon genannt worden). Also toje wirst du dann das Faß zum überlaufen gebracht haben, aber ich hätte wohl auch nicht anders reagiert. Man weiß ja nicht wen man vor sich hat. Uns hat er damals gesagt, dass die Seite zum Trashtrack sein Privatbesitz wäre(Aber reden tun sie ja alle viel) Also werden wir sehen, was die Zukunft bringt. Aber die Auseinandersetzungen werden nicht ausbleiben und wir können immer wieder nur versuchen mit ordentlichen Argumenten die Gegner zu überzeugen, auch wenn die körperliche Auseinandersetzung noch so sehr juckt Aber er wird sich schon in Stellung bringen, wenn es wirklich der ist, den ich meine
> 
> @chaz
> Stimm ich vollkommen zu
> Gruß Jens!


 

also es ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass ich nicht alles versucht habe.
ich bin wie gesagt voll in den anker gegangen, habe eher einen sturz meinerseits in kauf genommen als ich mitten im steinfeld gelandet bin.

und ich habe noch SORRY gesagt, als ICH mit 2 plattfüßen zum stehen gekommen bin!!!

aber der spinner war gar nicht zu beruhigen, steht wild gestikulierend vor mir(ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der nicht schon schaum vorm mund hatte)-
und macht dann noch 2 schritte in meine richtung.
also ich habe mich bedroht gefühlt und habe den typen zurück auf den boden der tatsachen geholt.

mit etwas abstand betrachtet war das evtl. nicht gut für den spot...aber der seele hat es gut getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> also es ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass ich nicht alles versucht habe.



So muss dat. Es macht dir auch keiner einen Vorwurf.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> An ´ner Strassenecke ´nen Spiegel klauen...


hab ich auch gedacht, wie da wo man abbiegt richtung ebberg


----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2011)

Mein Bruder hat da noch son Fußgänger Verboten Schild in seinem Zimmer stehen, dass man an Bahnhöfen immer sieht


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

Wir lassen einfach den Nu Metal immer ´ne Minute Vorsprung, dann kann der uns den Weg am Steinfeld freihalten. Obwohl.....könnte knapp werden.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat da noch son Fußgänger Verboten Schild in seinem Zimmer stehen, dass man an Bahnhöfen immer sieht


Du könntest auch dort mit Steinen werfen und für Demos üben...


----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sehe ich komplett anders. Wir Tiefflieger sind die, die als *letzes* den Wald für unseren Sport entdeckt haben. Und wir sind diejenigen, die den Wald für unsere Zwecke "missbrauchen" und umbauen. Also haben WIR etwas mehr Rücksicht zu nehmen als andere. Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn ein Reiter dir gerade deinen frisch gebuddelten Kicker zerstört. DER hat aber naturgemäß dort nicht zu suchen. Also: neu bauen. Selbst wenn Reiter eine Alternativroute wählen sollten wir acht geben, denn ein Pferd kann sich auch auf 100 m Distanz erschrecken. Wir habe auf die zu achten, denn von uns geht die größere Gefahr aus.



geht mir nicht gar um den kicker... geht um die vermeidbare gefahr für ALLE beteiligten! dachte das wär deutlich!? dass wir MEHR rücksicht zu nehmen haben als andere, heisst für mich im umkehrschluss nämlich nicht, dass andere KEINE rücksicht nehmen sollten. die meisten tracks sind leider nicht so einsehbar, dass man pferde oder was auch immer aus sicherer entfernung sieht. und mal auf verdacht bremsen vor jeder kurve machst du sicherlich auch nicht!? Da könnten die Spiegel ne echte Hilfe sein... Ich bleib dabei: Ich find nen Reiter auf nem Downhilltrack überflüssig! das ist im übertragenen sinne nämlich genau das verhalten, was wir hier als biker versuchen zu vermeiden, um nicht an zu ecken!

PEACE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du könntest auch dort mit Steinen werfen und für Demos üben...



Wie schade das ich nur kein Steineschmeißer bin


----------



## FunkyRay (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wir lassen einfach den Nu Metal immer ´ne Minute Vorsprung, dann kann der uns den Weg am Steinfeld freihalten. Obwohl.....könnte knapp werden.



Sieht du zu, dass du überhaupt wieder zum fahren kommst, Krüppel, dann reden wir nochmal darüber wieviel Vorsprung ich brauche.

Vor nem halben Jahr habt ihr mir da noch locker 20-30 Sekunden abgenommen, mittlerweile sind maximal noch 15 Sekunden


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So muss dat. Es macht dir auch keiner einen Vorwurf.


 
naja, ich hätte ihn ja auch einfach stehen lassen können...und gut.

aber:

1. bin ich mir echt nicht so sicher was bei dem typen noch so gegangen wäre!?der machte schon nen ziemlich irren eindruck auf mich.und...
2. waren der typ und ich wohl zur falschen zeit mit der falschen laune am selben platz.
3. hoffe ich das der keinen großen einfluß auf den pächter/besitzer des waldes hat.

wäre echt schade um die as...könnte mich so gesehen in den hintern beißen!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. April 2011)

wenn leute aber so wie bei troje versuchen sich und andere in gefahr zu bringen dann sollte man diesem herrn doch sagen was er dort tut.

wenn ich mit hund gehe und mir in der b-mark anguck ws die kiddys gebaut haben, geh ich sobald ich hör das etwas kommt beiseite inkl. hund.

und genau das erwarte ich auch von den anderen. Wenn jemand versucht gefahrensituationen zu erzeugen, indem man am engsten/uneinsichtigsten stück stehen bleibt wenn jemand kommt ist das für mich eine beleidigung da er auf mich scheißt. Hätte da nicht anders als troje reagiert. Gerade wenn, er es doch geschafft hat noch zum stehen zu kommen, sich aufzuregen, wer hat denn gebremst und damit rücksicht genommen, der fussgänger nicht.

Menschen die andere in Gefahr bringen muss man zurechtweisen, ansonsten wird es nur schlimmer. Ansonsten immer freundlich bleiben und zusehn das alle glücklich sind.

In der B-mark hab ich immer wieder das gefühl das fussgänger manche wege gar nicht gehen, wenn wir dort aber bauen und fahren wird es für sie erst wieder interessant und man muss doch hergehen und meinen das die paralellwege zum verkommenen, meist nicht mehr begehbaren, fussweg (anlieger/sprünge) nur für sie gemacht wurden.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei: Ich find nen Reiter auf nem Downhilltrack überflüssig! das ist im übertragenen sinne nämlich genau das verhalten, was wir hier als biker versuchen zu vermeiden, um nicht an zu ecken!



Dann musst du nach Wibe und/oder Willingen fahren... Eine illegal (!) gebaute Strecke hat in einem Wald eigentlich nichts zu suchen. Und deshalb haben sich nicht andere nach uns zu richten, sondern wir nach anderen. Man kann nicht jede Gefahr ausschliessen. Das ist leider so. Man muss sich aber im Klaren darüber sein, dass etwas passieren kann. Und deshalb sollten wir etwas mehr Rücksicht nehmen als andere. Reiter waren eben schon immer in den Wäldern unterwegs. Wir sind als letztes gekommen, also stehen wir hinten an. Ich bremse auch nicht vor jeder Kurve auf Schritttempo ab, damit nichts passiert. Ich schaue aber z.B. am Ebberg an den Sprüngen über den Weg schon etwas genauer hin, weil nun mal dort z.B. einen Reiterhof in der Nähe ist.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> naja, ich hätte ihn ja auch einfach stehen lassen können...und gut.



Ist schon okay. Bei einer Bedrohung hätte bestimmt jeder so reagiert.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Sieht du zu, dass du überhaupt wieder zum fahren kommst, Krüppel, dann reden wir nochmal darüber wieviel Vorsprung ich brauche.



Endlich wieder normale Gespräche. Es sinkt für sie...das Niveau! Pfosten.


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist schon okay. Bei einer Bedrohung hätte bestimmt jeder so reagiert.


 

diese verdammten polen gene...was willse machen, steckt einfach in einem drinne!!!


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> diese verdammten polen gene...was willse machen, steckt einfach in einem drinne!!!



  Sehr geil....

Wir wäre es, wenn wir hier mal versuchen eine Art Arbeitskreis (nein, Brandi...du musst nicht deinen Namen tanzen) bilden um mit den jeweiligen Pächtern an den Strecken (Berch/AS) zu sprechen? Ist zwar dünnes Eis (keine schlafenden Hunde wecken), aber ein Versuch wäre es vielleicht wert. Was meint ihr?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sehr geil....
> 
> Wir wäre es, wenn wir hier mal versuchen eine Art Arbeitskreis (nein, Brandi...du musst nicht deinen Namen tanzen) bilden um mit den jeweiligen Pächtern an den Strecken (Berch/AS) zu sprechen? Ist zwar dünnes Eis (keine schlafenden Hunde wecken), aber ein Versuch wär es vielleicht wert. Was meint ihr?



hat potenzial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2011)

Ich denke da können wir gar nichts bei falsch machen. Den Pächtern wird eh klar sein, was da an ihren Hügeln abgeht, von daher: Dafür.


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sehr geil....
> 
> Wir wäre es, wenn wir hier mal versuchen eine Art Arbeitskreis (nein, Brandi...du musst nicht deinen Namen tanzen) bilden um mit den jeweiligen Pächtern an den Strecken (Berch/AS) zu sprechen? Ist zwar dünnes Eis (keine schlafenden Hunde wecken), aber ein Versuch wär es vielleicht wert. Was meint ihr?


 

oh oh, sehr sehr dünnes eis, aber versuch macht kluch...!?

nur würde ich jetzt evtl. noch 1-4 wochen vergehen lassen. 

weißt du denn wer der pächter von dem as wald ist!?ich denke besitzer ist die rwe-gruppe!?am ofen ist es ja der brass wenn ich mich nicht irre!?
und bei dem sollte man evtl. wirklich keine schlafenden hunde wecken.oder gab es in letzter zeit auch ärger am ofen!?


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh oh, sehr sehr dünnes eis, aber versuch macht kluch...!?
> 
> nur würde ich jetzt evtl. noch 1-4 wochen vergehen lassen.
> 
> ...



Glaube nicht, dass es dort Stress gab. Sollten wir mal bei einer Bierrunde besprechen. Raffi kann uns bestimmt zum Grillen einladen. Dann geht ihm wieder einer ab. Ich weiss, dass das Eis sehr, sehr dünn ist. Sollten wir aber mal in Ruhe bequatschen. Die Pächter von der AS lassen sich doch rausbekommen. Kostet ein Besuch beim Amt. Die Auskunft ist kostenlos. Würde ich auch, bei Interesse, in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. April 2011)

Da bleibt nur die gute alte englische Art, umhauen und vergraben!! Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter!!!! )


----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist schon okay. Bei einer Bedrohung hätte bestimmt jeder so reagiert.



...nem füßgänger eins auf die drölf geben, macht's nicht besser. Mache mir da jetzt kein Urteil drüber, weil ich nicht dabei war!
Versteh vor allem nicht, dass Du Dich komplett unterordnest. Klar war'n wir als letztes da. Aber wir sind da... und das nicht erst seit gestern. 
Und auch als Biker hat man im Wald ne Daseins-Berechtigung. Damit meine ich noch keineswegs die selbstgebauten DH/FR Tracks...
Manch CC-Tourer verhält sich rücksichtloser, als die Gravity-Fraktion! Rücksichtlos war wohlmöglich/wahrscheinlich auch der Füßgänger, der dann obendrein  auch noch nen cholerischen Anfall hatte! Rücksichtslos (ja, ich bleibe dabei) ist auch ein Reiter der unweit von einem Reiterweg, der für ihn gebaut wurde, sehenden Auges auf Kollisionskurs mit Bikern durch nen Anlieger reitet. Wenn's dann knallt, auweia... 
Ich glaube, dass unserere Meinungen gar nicht so weit voneinander weg sind... jedoch fordere ich ein mindestmaß an umsicht und zwar von ALLEN. Dann hätte sich die Aktion von Toje auch vermeiden lassen... Es wär nämlich NIE dazu gekommen.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur die gute alte englische Art, umhauen und vergraben!! Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter!!!! )



Vorher besaufen hast du vergessen...und hinterher weitermachen...


----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

Zum Thema LEGALIZE IT:

http://www.happytrailfriends.com/

Nehmt mal Kontakt mit den Jungs hier auf! Die sind auch hier im Forum unterwegs. Usernamen kann ich bei Bedarf nochmal rausfinden... Der genannte Track war auch mehrmals kurz vorm Ende, aber inzwischen gibt es da ein halbwegs stabiles Agreement! Ist übrigens auch ne geile Strecke...


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Versteh vor allem nicht, dass Du Dich komplett unterordnest. Klar war'n wir als letztes da. Aber wir sind da... und das nicht erst seit gestern.
> Und auch als Biker hat man im Wald ne Daseins-Berechtigung.Rücksichtslos (ja, ich bleibe dabei) ist auch ein Reiter der unweit von einem Reiterweg, der für ihn gebaut wurde, sehenden Auges auf Kollisionskurs mit Bikern durch nen Anlieger reitet. Wenn's dann knallt, auweia...



Tue ich nicht. Jeder der mich kennt, weiss das auch. Ich bin ein Verfechter von weiteren Umbauarbeiten an diversen Strecken, denn irgendwann kommt der Kicker, der vielleicht zu viel ist. Da wir aber gerade auf das Wohlwollen anderer (Pächter, Fussgänger, Reiter etc.) angewiesen sind, sollten wir schon mal etwas mehr den Ball flach halten. Ein Reiter darf auch in den meisten Wäldern abseits der für ihn angelegten Wege reiten. Wir dürfen aber eigentlich gar keine Tracks anlegen. Das ist der Punkt. Wenn andere die Tracks benutzen, die wir illegal errichtet haben, haben wir eigentlich schön die Fresse zu halten. Jeder darf den Wald benutzten und jeder tut es auf seine Art, aber WIR sind die einzig ILLEGALEN mit unseren Strecken dort.


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. April 2011)

Ja stimmt! Wie konnte ich nur?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Zum Thema LEGALIZE IT:
> 
> http://www.happytrailfriends.com/
> 
> Nehmt mal Kontakt mit den Jungs hier auf! Die sind auch hier im Forum unterwegs. Usernamen kann ich bei Bedarf nochmal rausfinden... Der genannte Track war auch mehrmals kurz vorm Ende, aber inzwischen gibt es da ein halbwegs stabiles Agreement! Ist übrigens auch ne geile Strecke...



Ist eine gute Sache. Wäre aber eher für ein gentlement´s agreement, da mir dieses Vereinsgemeiere auf den Keks geht.


----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht. Jeder der mich kennt, weiss das auch. Ich bin ein Verfechter von weiteren Umbauarbeiten an diversen Strecken, denn irgendwann kommt der Kicker, der vielleicht zu viel ist. Da wir aber gerade auf das Wohlwollen anderer (Pächter, Fussgänger, Reite etc.) angewiesen sind, sollten wir schon mal etwas mehr den Ball flach halten. Ein Reiter darf auch in den meisten Wäldern abseits der für ihn angelegten Wege reiten. Wir dürfen aber eigentlich gar keine Tracks anlegen. Das ist der Punkt. Wenn andere die Tracks benutzen, die wir illegal errichtet haben, haben wir eigentlich schön die Fresse zu halten. Jeder darf den Wald benutzten und jeder tut es auf seine Art, aber WIR sind die einzig ILLEGALEN mit unseren Stercken dort.



aber fresse halten funktioniert ja eben nicht immer... siehe jüngstes beispiel und auslöser der diskussion. 
steht ja auch ausser frage, dass ein reiter überall reiten darf. gleiches gilt für den wanderer. aber 'muss' er dass??? sagt ihm nicht irgendeine hirnwindung 'warte mal- hier sieht's nach bikern aus- könnte keine gute idee hier um die ecke zu traben'? oder darf der sich sagen 'isch war zuerst hier, biker sind mir egal, die mach' isch platt'?


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

Habe ich nirgendwo behauptet. Aber müssen wir denn dort unbedingt fahren. Nein, MÜSSEN wir auch nicht. Aber das Ganze dreht sich jetzt zu sehr im Kreis...





Also, Mädles: Sollen wir uns mal nächste Woche mal zusammen setzen? Wenn ja: Wann und wo?


----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist eine gute Sache. Wäre aber eher für ein gentlement´s agreement, da mir dieses Vereinsgemeiere auf den Keks geht.



Mir auch ... glaub' mal!  Keep it simple! 
Aber zumindest die geführte Diskussion und die eine oder andere Strategie hat da ja funktioniert. Darüber könnte man sich ja mal schlau machen...


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja stimmt! Wie konnte ich nur?!?!



Du bist nur halber Engländer, oder?


----------



## svensson79 (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe ich nirgendwo behauptet. Aber müssen wir denn dort unbedingt fahren. Nein, MÜSSEN wir auch nicht. Aber das Ganze dreht sich jetzt zu sehr im Kreis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wir dürfen aber eigentlich gar keine Tracks anlegen. Das ist der Punkt. Wenn andere die Tracks benutzen, die wir illegal errichtet haben, haben wir eigentlich schön die Fresse zu halten. Jeder darf den Wald benutzten und jeder tut es auf seine Art, aber WIR sind die einzig ILLEGALEN mit unseren Stercken dort.



So siehts aus und im Moment kann man über jede halbwegs geduldete Stercke froh sein und im Pott gibt es ja so einige Da gibt es Gegenden, die wären froh,wenn sie nur einen Bruchteil dessen hätten Und mit der Zeit wird es auch immer besser. Früher sind wir in Winterberg als Biker auch nicht so gern gesehen gewesen und den Bikepark wollte auch keiner haben und jetzt sieht es doch ein wenig anders aus

@toje
von mir wirst du auch keinen Vorwurf hören. Wenn ich mit jemandem spreche und es ordentlich versuche und es wird aber nicht angenommen, könnte ich auch für nichts garantieren. Es ist aber besser, der Situation aus dem Weg zu gehen, damit man erst gar keine Tatsachen schafft, die nachher ein Nachspiel haben könnten. Und wenn es die Person war, die ich meine, dann kann ich es mir schon bestens vorstellen, wie der drauf war. Der gute alte deutsche Jäger,für den Vorurteil ein Fremdwort ist und der alle anderen im Wald respektiert und friedvoll durch die Gegend läuft um das arme Tier & den Wald zu schützen

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. April 2011)

Ja nur mein Papa!!


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Allen ein schönes Wochenende



Dir auch!


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Also, Mädles: Sollen wir uns mal nächste Woche mal zusammen setzen? Wenn ja: Wann und wo?


 

nächsten mit. 20:00 uhr roadstop hohensyburg.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja nur mein Papa!!



Dann bist du entschuldigt....


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> nächsten mit. 20:00 uhr roadstop hohensyburg.



Dabei!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (15. April 2011)

Verdammt, will auch, legt es doch auf Donnerstag!!!


----------



## toje (15. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Verdammt, will auch, legt es doch auf Donnerstag!!!


 

von mir aus...kein problem.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> von mir aus...kein problem.



Yepp.


----------



## FunkyRay (15. April 2011)

Danke  geht mir auch nur darum einen gerstensaft mit euch zu konsumieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

Auch halber Tommy?


----------



## FunkyRay (15. April 2011)

Ich würde mich auch gut als ganzer machen. I drink you under the table, wie mir immer so nett angedroht wurde in engeland. Meine Leber ist von Zeit zu Zeit ein ganzer


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch gut als ganzer machen. I drink you under the table, wie mir immer so nett angedroht wurde in engeland. Meine Leber ist von Zeit zu Zeit ein ganzer



  Wo ist der Hyperaktive eigentlich heute?


----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2011)

@NuMetal:
Biste schon zuhause ? Weil dann könnte ich das Laufrad abholen.


----------



## FunkyRay (15. April 2011)

Nein, kannst um 19.30Uhr da sein, wenn du es haben willst. Ruf mich einfach kurz an


----------



## Raphnex (15. April 2011)

Halte mich nur zurück um die ernste Diskussion nicht zu stören  

Aber wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben darf 
Wir Mountainbiker sind zum überwiegenden Teil illegal im Wald vor allem wenn wir DH technisch unterwegs sind! Deswegen find ich gelte für uns alle, dass wir IMMER nett und höflich zu anderen Waldbenutzern sein sollten! 
Des Weitern können wir im besten Fall auf Verständnis hoffen wenn wir Wanderer oder Reiter darauf hin weißen bitte nicht über unser Kicker zu laufen aber erwarten können wir wohl am wenigsten da wir uns zumeist illegal im Wald aufhalten.
Aber.
wir müssen uns auch nicht alles gefallen lassen! Wobei wir uns allen im Klaren sein sollten, dass wir leider nur die geduldeten sind!
So und jetzt noch zum Schluss anstelle Roadstop würde ich auch grillen bei mir vorschlagen. 
läuft heute schon mal probe warm


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

Grillen ist auch okay. Donnerstag wäre echt okay.
Habe ich ganz vergessen:


Raphnex schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben darf


Nein!


----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2011)

Wäre auch für grillen


----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2011)

@NuMetal:
Das mit Laufrad abholen wird wohl heute nichts mehr, da ich um 19 Uhr Theorie (Fahrschule) hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. April 2011)

Ich bin doch nächste Woche nicht da, Mensch. Legt es doch auf die Woche nach Ostern. Oder es wird einfach noch einmal wiederholt


----------



## DerGraue (15. April 2011)

Tach auch geht ja was ab hier. Grillen bei Raphnix ist super


----------



## chaz (15. April 2011)

@Dortmunder: Alle bekommt man eh nicht unter einen Hut. Wenn 8-10 Leute da wären es eh schon viel.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Dortmunder: Alle bekommt man eh nicht unter einen Hut. Wenn 8-10 Leute da wären es eh schon viel.



So denke ich es mir auch. Und es wird ja nicht das letzte Treffen sein, ich bin dann nächste mal dabei.

@NuMetal
das am Karfreitag wird wohl keiner, bin wahrscheinlich erst am Ostersonntag wieder in Dortmund. Freitag bin ich noch mit meiner Perle im Urlaub.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. April 2011)

Yeah Baby gleich geht's ab nach Willingen!


----------



## DerGraue (16. April 2011)

Moin: Haste aber schönen Helm Chazi war bestimmt teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. April 2011)

Moin. Jau, war nicht gerade ein Angebot. Jetzt muss der Kira mir nur noch Sturzstunden geben.....  Was macht das Knie?


----------



## DerGraue (16. April 2011)

Ja Ja mein Knie geht mir langsam auf die Nüsse mein genesungsprozess kann man nur noch in Mü schritten beschreiben jetzt warte ich noch ein paar Wochen und wenn es dann nicht besser ist gehe ich zu Alf Hanover und werde mich mal mit ihm über eine OP unterhalten aber dann gleich das volle Programm Kreutzbänder, Meniskus usw.


----------



## chaz (16. April 2011)

Hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das Knie ohne OP wieder halbwegs fit, fest und schmerzfrei wird.


----------



## DerGraue (16. April 2011)

Ich hoffe es ja auch hab ja noch genug zeit bis zum Urlaub Reha nach der Kreutzband OP 5 Wochen also kein Thema


----------



## chaz (16. April 2011)

Hauptsache du sitzt im Franzeckenland wieder auf´n Bock.


----------



## DerGraue (16. April 2011)

Ich denke schon das klappt


----------



## chaz (16. April 2011)




----------



## Lazy (16. April 2011)

meine 661 unfallversicherung ist gekommen..

waaas geht morgen `?


----------



## FunkyRay (16. April 2011)

Will auch auf den Bock!!! AS oder Ofen?


----------



## chaz (16. April 2011)

Wenn ihr morgen ballern geht, könnte einer den Behindertenfahrdienst machen? Brauche dringend Waldluft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (16. April 2011)

lass ma ofen das ist entspannter, wenn ich den chaz mitbringe


----------



## chaz (16. April 2011)

Nur so als Tip: Der Behindertenfahrdienst darf oben an der AS parken. Der Rest nicht...hihihi...


----------



## Lazy (16. April 2011)

will da jemand direkt n extrem test des panzers provozieren?


----------



## FunkyRay (16. April 2011)

Entscheid dich, mir ist es egal... komm überallhin nur ziemlich bescheiden


----------



## chaz (16. April 2011)

Auf keinen. Macht das unter euch aus. Bin froh, wenn ich mal den Wald wiedersehe.


----------



## FunkyRay (16. April 2011)

Meinte den Lazy damit


----------



## Lazy (16. April 2011)

njoaah ich tendier fast zum ofn - muss noch das flugverhalten vom hobel testen und da gehts am besten 

auspennen, 13 uhr?


----------



## FunkyRay (16. April 2011)

Bin wohl schon früher da, muss gegen 15Uhr dann weg


----------



## FunkyRay (16. April 2011)

Wie hieß nochmal die Bushaltestelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benu (16. April 2011)

.


----------



## Lazy (17. April 2011)

wann bist du denn dann da metal ?

edit: ich bin doch raus für heute - müdigkeit setzt wieder ein - ich werd das rad heut nur warten.


----------



## FunkyRay (17. April 2011)

Ah, danke :/ stehe allein am Ofen, komplett leer hier


----------



## greenwood (17. April 2011)

hallo,

gibt es in dortmund noch eine aktive cc fraktion mit trainings usw, oder nur dirt und downhill? würd gern mal schaun, wie es sich so in der gruppe fährt. schwerter wald, syburg und see und drum rum.

gruß,
greenwood


----------



## FunkyRay (17. April 2011)

Schau mal nach dem ASC, der fährt 2 mal die Woche ne große tour


----------



## greenwood (17. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schau mal nach dem ASC, der fährt 2 mal die Woche ne große tour


danke, habs gefunden. liegt hier um die ecke der start. hab einfach mal ne mail geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (18. April 2011)

Moin Jungs!


----------



## Lazy (18. April 2011)

das du mutterseelenalleine bist, war nich der plan. Aber das is ma krass.wo warn denn alle?


----------



## chaz (18. April 2011)

Die Parks haben doch wieder geöffnet...


----------



## chaz (18. April 2011)

Ach ja....   Moin, Mädels.


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. April 2011)

Leider keine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum ofen bekommen!!!!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. April 2011)

Sorry vergessen GUTEN MORGEN!!! Und ich hab für den REST der Woche Spätdienst und Nachtdienst ick freu mir sooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! :kotz:


----------



## chaz (18. April 2011)

Was´n jetzt eigentlich mit Donnerstag, Jungs?


----------



## FunkyRay (18. April 2011)

Also ich kläre das hier, dass ich um 14uhr den Zug nehmen kann und wäre dann um 19.20Uhr am HBF und gegen 20Uhr beim Raphelnienix und dann könnten wir auch mal das WE planen, zwecks Bikepark


----------



## toje (18. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n jetzt eigentlich mit Donnerstag, Jungs?


 

sollte da nicht der raffnix was zu sagen!?
also icke bin auf jeden fall dabei.und der der nie im forum ließt wird auch von mir eingepackt!!!


----------



## chaz (18. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> und der der nie im forum ließt wird auch von mir eingepackt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (18. April 2011)

wenn er denn bis dahin wieder laufen kann...den habe ich gestern kapott gemacht.der mußte zum schluß sogar astrid ziehen lassen.

@ numetal: also meine freundin ist das steilstück zum tt gefahren!!!


----------



## chaz (18. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wenn er denn bis dahin wieder laufen kann...den habe ich gestern kapott gemacht.der mußte zum schluß sogar astrid ziehen lassen.


Lach....


toje schrieb:


> @ numetal: also meine freundin ist das steilstück zum tt gefahren!!!


Sehr gut!!!


----------



## toje (18. April 2011)

jau, der musste nach 5 wochen pause gestern direkt 45km mit 750hm abreißen.ich glaube die letzte stunde hat er mich gehasst!!! 

und astrid geht mal so richtig steil, die hat jetzt auch schon die ersten kleinen sprungversuche hinter sich.weiß net so genau ob ich ihr wirklich nen freerider aufbauen soll!?


----------



## FunkyRay (18. April 2011)

Du bist auch Herzlos, Toje!


----------



## toje (18. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du bist auch Herzlos, Toje!


 

wieso, nur weil ich ihr nen kleinen schupps gegeben habe...wer hat mich verraten!?  und, ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet!!!


----------



## Lazy (18. April 2011)

kira kommt mich gleich besuchen daher MORGEN biken -

ich kann gg 15:30 an der AS sein - wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Kurtchen (18. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> und der der nie im forum ließt wird auch von mir eingepackt!!!



super, danke fürs abholen


----------



## DerGraue (18. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n jetzt eigentlich mit Donnerstag, Jungs?


Moin wenn was geht beim Raffi bin ich dabei am Donnerstag Gruß


----------



## chaz (18. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> und astrid geht mal so richtig steil, die hat jetzt auch schon die ersten kleinen sprungversuche hinter sich.weiß net so genau ob ich ihr wirklich nen freerider aufbauen soll!?



Lass das mal, sonst sind bald einige hier deprimiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (18. April 2011)

mahlzeit die herren
also ich würde am donnerstag so 17-18 uhr sagen!
da steht die sonne auf der terrasse und bleibt da auch noch ein wenig 
wer ist den alles definitiv dabei
toje
chaz
bodo
björn
numetal
sonst noch wer?


----------



## chaz (18. April 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> super, danke fürs abholen



Du bist der, der nichts schreibt. Saugen tust du doch....


----------



## Kurtchen (18. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> mahlzeit die herren
> also ich würde am donnerstag so 17-18 uhr sagen!
> da steht die sonne auf der terrasse und bleibt da auch noch ein wenig
> wer ist den alles definitiv dabei
> ...



Wuerde auch vorbeischneien muesste aber noch den Grillplatz benannt bekommen....


----------



## Kurtchen (18. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist der, der nichts schreibt. Saugen tust du doch....



Schade ich dachte ich werde kutschiert


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin wenn was geht beim Raffi bin ich dabei am Donnerstag Gruß



Moin zusammen! Kannst du den Behindertenfahrdienst übernehmen, Grauer?


----------



## toje (19. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen! Kannst du den Behindertenfahrdienst übernehmen, Grauer?


 

wenn das mit dem grauen nicht klappt, können auch kira und ich dich abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Das wäre auch okay. Lege mich bei dir in den Laderaum. Lege aber wert auf eine saubere Decke....


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

nix da du kommst in die hundebox so wie früher der arme merlin 
toje zeig keine gnade!


----------



## toje (19. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das wäre auch okay. Lege mich bei dir in den Laderaum. Lege aber wert auf eine saubere Decke....


 

hmm, ich hatte eigentlich an kiras audi gedacht...aber soll mir auch gleich sein!


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Als ob du eine saubere Decke hast. Die sind immer voller Flecken. Möchte nicht wissen wo von... Dann doch besser den Horch....  Benz bin ich lange genug gefahren. Bin ich froh, wenn ich wieder Auto fahren darf. Nicht mehr lange.....


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nix da du kommst in die hundebox so wie früher der arme merlin
> toje zeig keine gnade!



Im Nutellaglas übernachtet, oder was? Soll ich die mal den Tojewandererpunch zeigen???


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Im Nutellaglas übernachtet, oder was?



 

schade das der traum nicht wahr wird!


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Wie sieht denn das aus. Tier mitbringen, oder was?


----------



## toje (19. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Als ob du eine saubere Decke hast. Die sind immer voller Flecken. Möchte nicht wissen wo von... Dann doch besser den Horch.... Benz bin ich lange genug gefahren. Bin ich froh, wenn ich wieder Auto fahren darf. Nicht mehr lange.....


 

dafür das du nicht so gut zu fuss bist-und dementsprechend nicht weglaufen kannst, hast du ne ganz schön dicke lippe!!!


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Ich habe aber zur Zeit eine große Reichweite....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ... Soll ich dir mal den Tojewandererpunch zeigen???



Geilster Spruch ever.

Gibt es schon ne Idee für Ostersonntag oder -montag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (19. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Geilster Spruch ever.
> 
> Gibt es schon ne Idee für Ostersonntag oder -montag?



Eiersuchen?


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

ehm kann beim rewe gegenüber käuflich erworben werden!


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Also mitbringen... Cervesa?


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Was freue ich mich darauf euch mal wieder zu sehen....


----------



## Lazy (19. April 2011)

okay alleine hühner ich nich an die AS - dann geh ich gleich mit bier in den park 

die straße in die richtung war grad eh gesperrt ^^


----------



## Lazy (19. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Geilster Spruch ever.
> 
> Gibt es schon ne Idee für Ostersonntag oder -montag?




25.4. osterhasenrennen - (ich nehm aber nich teil... pussy ..)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG2OHDzF1SU"]YouTube        - Osterhasen Downhill Race - Krefeld[/nomedia]





@raff: wie issn das donnerstag ? hätte unter umständen frauenanhang ..


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

ja also ich würde nen kasten bier holen nen halber steht noch draußen 
salat oder so würd ich jetzt wohl nicht machen weil sowas isst eh nur timä 
dafür gibs aber wohl von meiner frau eiolli (aioli)

welches bier soll ich holen?!?!?


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

"@raff: wie issn das donnerstag ? hätte unter umständen frauenanhang .. "

ich jag meine doch nicht ausem haus damit du deine mitbringst 
ne wenn jetzt nicht jeder mit frau kommt (so groß ist die bude nicht) kann das von mir aus klar gehen! (dann darf jillian vieleicht doch bleiben)


----------



## Lazy (19. April 2011)

aso ich wusste ja nicht von den rahmenbedingungen. kein ding
dann wird sich betrunken 
wann gehts los ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ja also ich würde nen kasten bier holen nen halber steht noch draußen
> salat oder so würd ich jetzt wohl nicht machen weil sowas isst eh nur timä
> dafür gibs aber wohl von meiner frau eiolli (aioli)
> 
> welches bier soll ich holen?!?!?



1-2 Weizen. Paulaner oder Erdinger. Oder in der Reihenfolge. Naturtrüb. und kalt.


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

hatte so an 17 uhr gedacht!

@chaz wenn du das mitbringst kein ding 
werde dann nen kasten brinkhoffs oder so holen ist das in ordnung?


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hatte so an 17 uhr gedacht!
> 
> @chaz wenn du das mitbringst kein ding
> werde dann nen kasten brinkhoffs oder so holen ist das in ordnung?



Ist auch okay.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. April 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> 25.4. osterhasenrennen - (ich nehm aber nich teil... pussy ..)
> 
> YouTube        - Osterhasen Downhill Race - Krefeld
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hatte ich an selber fahren gedacht.

Und wo die Eier sind weiß ich.


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Und wo die Eier sind weiß ich.


Kannst du mir bald mal in Willingen zeigen...   COJONES!!!!


----------



## DerGraue (19. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen! Kannst du den Behindertenfahrdienst übernehmen, Grauer?


Ja Tach auch: Chaz ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Rad zu Raffa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

wo wohnste den bodo


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Und wo die Eier sind weiß ich.



ach komm du woher sollst du das den wissen du fährst ja noch net mal das steilstück am TT 

ach quatch das war ja der numetal der oben stand


----------



## DerGraue (19. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wo wohnste den bodo


 In Dortmund
Das Radfahren klappt 10mal besser als das Laufen ich denke ich werde den Downhill in Wibe schon rocken wenn ich noch am Humpeln bin


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

so muss das bodo


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. April 2011)

glaub die untere lagerschale meines steuersatzes is fratze...

jemand empfehlungen oder ideen?


----------



## DerGraue (19. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Steuersatz


----------



## DerGraue (19. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8228567 schrieb:
			
		

> glaub die untere lagerschale meines steuersatzes is fratze...
> 
> jemand empfehlungen oder ideen?


Ich hab ganz gute erfahrungen mit Hope gemacht hat 2 Jahre und 2 mal PDS mitgemacht und jetzt fährt Lazy ihn


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

ohhh bleibt weg mit dem englischen kram der taugt doch nix 
nich wahr chaz?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich hab ganz gute erfahrungen mit Hope gemacht hat 2 Jahre und 2 mal PDS mitgemacht und jetzt fährt Lazy ihn



chainreaction und bmo haben aber keine hope steuersätze für 1,5"
glaub gar, es gibt keine hope steuersätze für 1,5"


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. April 2011)

HRHR
gerade erstma gecheckt, hab noch nen monat garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (19. April 2011)

Sonst hab ich im alten noch nen fetten alutech 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Steuersatz


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

ach übrigens peter ich hab bei chainr... bestellt war dort billiger 
werd aber bei bmo noch reifen u bremsbeläge bestellen dann komm ich noch mal auf dich zu 
bist du am donnerstag eigentlich dabei?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. April 2011)

dachte mittwoch

achja ich muss meinen fahrradwahn damit stillen das ich dran rum bastel....jedenfalls werd ich nicht direkt verrückt.

woher kann man diese madenschrauben bekommen für pedale, mir fehlt eine

kann man beim steuersatz nicht auch einfach die lager wechseln?
also ich werd meinen einschicken, aber würd mich einfach mal interessieren.

morgen erstma gabel service bei gino ^^
wochenende dann bremse entlüften

achja wie heißt ihr bei facebook? ich erwarte PNs ^^


----------



## chaz (19. April 2011)

@ Pedda: Nimm ´nen Reset Steuersatz. Besser geht nicht.


----------



## Raphnex (19. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8228974 schrieb:
			
		

> dachte mittwoch
> 
> achja ich muss meinen fahrradwahn damit stillen das ich dran rum bastel....jedenfalls werd ich nicht direkt verrückt.
> 
> ...



dann komm mal vorbei dann machen wir ne schrauberwerkstatt auf der terrasse auf  mein bike bekommt morgen auch mal ein  paar schrauber stunden 
hast du nen tretlagerschlüssel will mal die rolle etwas höherdrehen evtl bleibt die kette ja dann drauf!
und jetzt noch ne schsrauber fragen
wenn die kette vorne auf dem größten und hinten auf dem kleinsten ritzel ist wieviel mm darf die kett dann vorne noch nach vorne ziehbar sein 5mm kann das sein?
also nach vorne ziehen auf der horizontalenachse des großen ritzels


----------



## FunkyRay (19. April 2011)

Vorne größtes, hinten größtes und noch 2 Glieder dazu ist die richtige kettenlänge, falls du die wissen möchtest. Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du die nie fahren wirst kannst sie auch entsprechend kürzer machen, aber wehe du verschaltest dich mal.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> dann komm mal vorbei dann machen wir ne schrauberwerkstatt auf der terrasse auf  mein bike bekommt morgen auch mal ein  paar schrauber stunden
> hast du nen tretlagerschlüssel will mal die rolle etwas höherdrehen evtl bleibt die kette ja dann drauf!
> und jetzt noch ne schsrauber fragen
> wenn die kette vorne auf dem größten und hinten auf dem kleinsten ritzel ist wieviel mm darf die kett dann vorne noch nach vorne ziehbar sein 5mm kann das sein?
> also nach vorne ziehen auf der horizontalenachse des großen ritzels



das meltall hat deine frage hoffentlich ausreichend beantwortet.
Außerdem is meine terasse und keller angenehmer. größer, mit werkzeug, bar mit kalt bier angrenzend, grill, sofa.
transport wird jetz schon aufwendig,am rahmen is gerade nur noch...tretlager...kettenführung....dämpfer und steuersatz 

muss hier noch einiges pflegen und säubern...naja alles


----------



## Mojo44369 (20. April 2011)

Hi leute , bin neu hier und baue mir gerade nen street/dirt bike auf.
habe durch zufalle (suchfunktion) gesehen das es hier eine menge dortmunder biker anscheinend gibt.
nun zu meiner frage gibts nen paar gute dirt strecken und kann man sich euch mal anschließen wenn mein bike fertig ist (zumindest fahrbereit , fehlen leider noch ein paar teile) ?
bin auch nicht bissig , handzahm und (fast) stubenrein 

Hier ein paar infos über mich , bin 31 jahre jung , wohne seit 30 jahren in Dortmund , zur zeit in Huckarde , verheiratet.
ich bin früher (in erinnerungen schwelg) bmx gefahren , hauptsächlich street und rampe , das auch sehr angagiert und dann durch beruf und privatleben die zeit verloren dafür.
nun ein paar jahre reifer und ein paar kg schwerer hab ich mich fest entschlossen wieder in den sattel zu steigen , nun aber mit was für grosse jungs , sprich 26" 

fänd es klasse wenn ich mich irgendwo zwischendurch mal anhängen kann um vieleicht neue kontackte zu knüpfen und ein paar bike hombres kennen zu lernen.

grüsse der Mo (Maurice eigentlich aber so nennt mich nichtmals mehr meine mutter)


----------



## toje (20. April 2011)

moin mo,

na hier bist du in der dh/freeride/enduro abteilung gelandet. 

es gibt aber nen dirt-park im hombruch...und in aplerbeck wenn ich mich nicht irre!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (20. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin mo,
> 
> na hier bist du in der dh/freeride/enduro abteilung gelandet.
> 
> es gibt aber nen dirt-park im hombruch...und in aplerbeck wenn ich mich nicht irre!?




sollte noch alles soweit stehen 

die dirtline aufm deusenberg soll wohl auch noch im gegensatz zum 4x, vorhanden sein


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

@ Raffgarnix: Sufu!!!
@ Toje: Ist wohl eher im Moment die Verletztenfraktion. Leider!!!
@ Timä: An der EDG ist ja mehr pumpen als dirten angesagt.

Ach ja: Morgen, ihr Luschen!!!


----------



## Lazy (20. April 2011)

puh kann sein. war bestimmt schon fast 2 jahre nich mehr selber da.


@ raff tretlagerschlüssel habe ich da


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wenn die kette vorne auf dem größten und hinten auf dem kleinsten ritzel ist wieviel mm darf die kett dann vorne noch nach vorne ziehbar sein 5mm kann das sein?
> also nach vorne ziehen auf der horizontalenachse des großen ritzels



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, und das fällt mir schwer, möchtest du die Kettenlängung prüfen und nicht die Kettenlänge?! Richtig? Wenn du die Kette 5mm oder mehr vom Kettenblatt "abziehen" kannst, dann war die Kette schon im Jahr 2008 verschlissen....       Gib aber bloß nach dem Schrauben dem alten Mann dein Rad zur Kontrolle...dann haben wir wieder etwas zu lachen, du Hobbyschrauber.


----------



## toje (20. April 2011)

wie sieht es denn mit ner runde ballern aus morgen vor dem grillen, tim...!?

der rest ist ja nur noch schrott hier, oder kann der raffi schon wieder aufs radel!?obwohl, der soll sich mal lieber um den grill kümmern.das dauert bestimmt ewig bis die kohle glüht.es sei denn, seine bessere hälfte ist auch da...dann klappt das auch mit dem grill!!!


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> der rest ist ja nur noch schrott hier, oder kann der raffi schon wieder aufs radel!?


Bald hast du mich ja wieder. Wird auch echt Zeit. 


toje schrieb:


> der soll sich mal lieber um den grill kümmern.das dauert bestimmt ewig bis die kohle glüht.es sei denn, seine bessere hälfte ist auch da...dann klappt das auch mit dem grill!!!


Das lässt der sich doch bestimmt nicht nehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (20. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bald hast du mich ja wieder. Wird auch echt Zeit.
> 
> jep, du fehlst mir auch schon...
> 
> Das lässt der sich doch bestimmt nicht nehmen....


 
na gerade das macht mir ja angst!!!


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na gerade das macht mir ja angst!!!



Zitatverfälscher!!!! Raffi fackelt bestimmt ganz Hombruch ab, wenn man ihn lässt....  Und du mich auch.


----------



## toje (20. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zitatverfälscher!!!! Raffi fackelt bestimmt ganz Hombruch ab, wenn man ihn lässt.... Und du mich auch.


 

jau, da ist mir was aus dem ruder gelaufen... 

wie was ich dich auch...!?du fehlst mir halt so sehr!!!


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Das glaube ich dir sogar. Mit dem anderen Volk ist ja nix los.


----------



## Raphnex (20. April 2011)

@chaz hör mal zu du kleiner dicker junge! wenn du nicht lieb bist bekommste dein fuß morgen in deinen hintern gesteckt und dann war es das für dich mit rad fahren für diese jahr! 
und ich geh heute wieder radeln aber nur zur arbeit 
kohle brennt in ca 15-20min dank hochofen


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und ich geh heute wieder radeln aber nur zur arbeit


Dann pass aber auf, dass das Zonending nicht unter dir zusammenbröselt, du Bastelfreund.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. April 2011)

steht das treffen heut abend noch?
wann kann man morgen bei raffnix auf der matte stehen?


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Treffen heute Abend = Grillung bei der Nervensäge!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Treffen heute Abend = Grillung bei der Nervensäge!!!



sternzeit?







sogar inkl. grillzange 

(man beachte auch die super schönen gartenpolster im hintergrund, ohne die würd nix gehen)


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Raffi sagte so was von 1700. Die Tischdecke hat was....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (20. April 2011)

ja morgen 17 uhr 
oder was meint ihr mit heute?!?!


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Das machen die Schmerzmittel...da kommt man schon mal durcheinander....


----------



## Raphnex (20. April 2011)

nix da wir hatte donnerstag abend gesacht


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Der erste Vorschlag vom Schwerter war aber Mittwoch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8215034&postcount=4846


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22575621"]Huy 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]
Einen davon kennen manche von uns...


----------



## toje (20. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ja morgen 17 uhr
> oder was meint ihr mit heute?!?!


 

eeeyy, viel zu früh...da ist der kira noch am arbeiten-und ich noch am ballern!!!


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Und der Behinderte müsste auch noch abgeholt werden...


----------



## toje (20. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und der Behinderte müsste auch noch abgeholt werden...


 

ach der hat nix zu melden...du wirst einfach abgeholt wenn wir so weit sind-und gut is!!!


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ach der hat nix zu melden...du wirst einfach abgeholt wenn wir so weit sind-und gut is!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (20. April 2011)

Ey, Nils, komm gib GAAAAS!!!

Aber geiles Steilstück, da gehts auch nur mit unkontrolliertem driften runter


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Joa, die Stelle sieht schon spaßig aus...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. April 2011)

ich kann den behinderten auch abholn ^^
wann is nur die frage

17uhr is schon cool, da is noch sonne da


----------



## hugecarl (20. April 2011)

Heute soll eeeendlich mein Rahmen kommen laut DHL. Nur muss ich den noch aufbauen - und ich habe nichts an Werkzeug da. Ich muss die Gabel, den Dämpfer und den ganzen Rest montieren. Außerdem muss ich noch nen Schaltzug durch das Schaltwerk ziehen und den Umwerfer. Hat einer ne Ahnung wie ich das mache und was ich dafür für Werkzeug brauche ? Ach und ich muss noch die Kassette vom alten Laufrad runter bekommen ...


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

´nen Satz Inbusschlüssel, ´ne Kettenpeitsche, Kassettenabzieher und ein Seitenschneider sollte wohl reichen. Eventuell noch ein paar Ringeschlüssel.


----------



## hugecarl (20. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand helfen den Rahmen aufzubauen ? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Könnte ich, wenn du mit den ganzen Krempel zu mir kommen magst....


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8230997 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann den behinderten auch abholn ^^
> wann is nur die frage
> 
> 17uhr is schon cool, da is noch sonne da



Da wäre super. Dann bräuchte die Schwerte Fraktion keinen Umweg machen.


----------



## hugecarl (20. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Könnte ich, wenn du mit den ganzen Krempel zu mir kommen magst....



Mach ich. Werkzeug haste am Start ? Und wann haste Zeit ^^


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Werkzeug ist kein Ding. Ginge wohl aber erst Freitag/Samstag.


----------



## Raphnex (20. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> eeeyy, viel zu früh...da ist der kira noch am arbeiten-und ich noch am ballern!!!



dann kommste halt etwas später dachte nur daran das wir die sonne usw noch schön genießen können


----------



## FunkyRay (20. April 2011)

Kennt einer den Reifen? Für den Preis doch fast geschenkt zum schreddern im Bikepark und PDS, für trockene bis feuchte Böden und fest bis lose

WTB Dissent Race Tyre


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. April 2011)

Hey Leute jemand Bock am Sonntag nach Willingen zufahren? Ich hätte auf jedenfall mal richtig Lust


----------



## FunkyRay (20. April 2011)

Sonntag ist doof, Montag wäre ich dein Mann oder Samstag


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. April 2011)

Sorry doppelpost


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. April 2011)

Sonntag oder Montag ist mir eigentlich egal, ich weiß nur das die Lüner am Sonntag hin wollten. Samstag wird's aber nichts bin erst gegen Mittag verfügbar und das lohnt dann ja leider nicht mehr.

Brauchst du denn noch nen Chauffeure oder hast du deinen Lappen schon wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (20. April 2011)

Brauche ne Fahrgelegenheit, weil mein Auto leider auch nicht in Dortmund steht


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Brauche ne Fahrgelegenheit, weil mein Auto leider auch nicht in Dortmund steht



Dann haben wir ein Problem, woher nehmen wir ein Auto? Ich bin im Moment auch noch vehicle unterwegs, kann mir frühestens im Juni ein eigenes leisten. Ich telefonier mal rum.


----------



## FunkyRay (20. April 2011)

Warte mal morgen ab, vielleicht findet sich da noch wer für den Montags Termin mit großem Auto


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

@ NuMetal: Investiere lieber etwas mehr in ordentliche Reifen. Gerade wenn´s etwas heftiger wird, würde ich mich nicht auf Experimente einlassen.


----------



## Nils82 (20. April 2011)

Hey ich würd morgen später auch vorbei kommen. Wo muss ich den hin ?


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

moin moin,

will einer ballern heute nachmittag, hä freunde der sonne wie schaut es denn aus!?

und wer will jetzt wie und wann nach willingen!?
@dortmunder79: weißt du wer von den lünern alles nach willingen fahren will...sind torsten, arne und wiebke auch dabei!?


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Will auch....


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Will auch....


 

ja, dass wäre toll...wenigstens einer auf den auch verlass ist.ich sehe mich schon am wochenende mit astrid alleine auf dem freeride.obwohl...ich denke der kira ist auch am start.dann habe ich auch einen zum dh ballern!!!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

18 Tage noch. Dann kommt die wichtige Schraube raus. Und dann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 18 Tage noch. Dann kommt die wichtige Schraube raus. Und dann.....


 

und dann scheuchen wir dich mit dem enduro durch den wald...wieder fit kriegen den burschen.ick freu mir schon!!!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> und dann scheuchen wir dich mit dem enduro durch den wald...wieder fit kriegen den burschen.ick freu mir schon!!!



 Ick mir auch. Und wie.


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

und ick freu mir auf das laaange we.mal wieder ausschlafen...das ist schon ein paar wochen her!!!so, nun noch ein wenig was für die angie tun...und dann schon mal langsam zum we übergehen!!!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Scheuche mal deine Jungs ordentlich...


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Scheuche mal deine Jungs ordentlich...


 

ich bin alleine heute...die säcke haben alle urlaub.ich scheuche mich dann jetzt mal selber.na das kann ja was geben...


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Von einem Puddingplätzchen zum nächsten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (21. April 2011)

Uppps, da verstopft ja heute beim Grillen im Anschluss alles, dafür könnten wir dann dort mal was probieren: 

 [FONT="][nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXWVFJg1Ve0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Toilettenreinigung auf hÃ¶chstem Niveau[/nomedia][/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2011)

Toje, ich bin auch am Start, wie gesagt, passt aber bei mir nur Samstag oder Montag und ich brauche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder der Dortmunder muss mit nach Wuppertal und mein Auto holen.

Wir besprechen das mal heut abend!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)




----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2011)

Was lachst, Krüppel  oder ist das die Vorfreude auf die Bastelstunde mit dem Kommunisten?


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Toje, ich bin auch am Start, wie gesagt, passt aber bei mir nur Samstag oder Montag und ich brauche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder der Dortmunder muss mit nach Wuppertal und mein Auto holen.
> 
> Wir besprechen das mal heut abend!


 

ja lass mal heute abend quatschen.ich wollte eigentlich mit astrid über nacht in willingen bleiben.wozu habe ich denn jetzt die riesen karre!?
ob von fr. auf sa.-oder von sa. auf so. ist mir eigentlich total egal!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (21. April 2011)

Ich kann Sonntag oder Montag.

@Toje
Ich war vor 14 Tagen in Lünen beim Thorsten und der sagte nur das was für Ostersonntag in planung ist, wer genau da mit kommen will habe ich da noch nicht nachgefragt. Habe ihn aber gestern mal angetextet deswegen, sag dann nochmal bescheid wenn ich was weiß.


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Was lachst, Krüppel  oder ist das die Vorfreude auf die Bastelstunde mit dem Kommunisten?



Das lachen galt der Toilettensprengung. Aber der Rest wird bestimmt auch spaßig. Und dir wird das Lachen in ein paar Wochen eh vergehen, du "um-de-Sprung-Fahrradträger"....


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja lass mal heute abend quatschen.ich wollte eigentlich mit astrid über nacht in willingen bleiben.wozu habe ich denn jetzt die riesen karre!?


Und das ohne Anstandsdame...


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und das ohne Anstandsdame...


 

kein thema, meine herzdame ist ja dabei...und überhaupt, ich bin ne treue seele!!! tzzzz

sach ma keule, hast du zufällig 4. stck lager 6804 in deine bude da rumfliegen!?


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Guck isch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Habbisch net. Wofür brauchst du den Kram?


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habbisch net. Wofür brauchst du den Kram?


 
habe ich es mir doch gedacht...und habe die alten lager wieder "frisch" gemacht.lager für die vorderrad nabe von den ersatzlaufrädern.hätte auch nur 2. stck gebraucht.


----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2011)

Hast du so nen Werkzeug zum auspressen und einpressen? will an meinem 2ten auch noch die Lager wechseln


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Habe ich mir gedacht. Hätte ich dir aber kurzfristig sonst gesorgt.


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hast du so nen Werkzeug zum auspressen und einpressen? will an meinem 2ten auch noch die Lager wechseln



Braucht man nicht. Neue Lager werden mit den alten eingeschlagen und die alten bekommt man mit Hammer, Dorn und Gewalt raus. Immer diese Informatiker...


----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2011)

Gut, du hast ja Zeit, dann geb ich die den Laufradsatz mal und du machst mir da mal neue Lager rein, Kaltschorlen winken als Belohnung!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Geht klar.


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gut, du hast ja Zeit, dann geb ich die den Laufradsatz mal und du machst mir da mal neue Lager rein, Kaltschorlen winken als Belohnung!


 

ja, gib ihm arbeit bis über beide ohren...dann ist er wenigstens etwas ausgelastet!!!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Was meinst du, warum ich dem Kommunisten das Ding zusammenbastel? Mir graut´s vor dem langen We....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was meinst du, warum ich dem Kommunisten das Ding zusammenbastel? Mir graut´s vor dem langen We....


 

äh, weil du ihm nen fuchs einbauen willst!? 

ich kann dich ja nen tach mal abholen zum berch...wenn sich denn heute abend klärt, wer wann und wie nach willingen fährt!?


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Berch wäre super. Und meinen Hobel baue ich nächste Woche wieder zusammen. Gabel und Dämpfer sind noch beim Feinschliff....


----------



## Raphnex (21. April 2011)

hier nix da klären das is ne hauptsächleich invaliden runde da wollt ihr uns ja wohl nicht die nase mit bikepark besuchen usw langziehen das finden wir invaliden gar nicht lustig!!!!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Mach den Grill an und babbel net.


----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2011)

Doch!

@Chaz: Wie? Wechselst du den Fuchs aus oder wie oder was?

Wo ist eigentlich der Bunte mit seinem Spielzeug? Ich weiß es übrigens auch


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Nicht doch. Der Fuchs ist beim Gino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mach den Grill an und babbel net.



du kommst nachher drauf mein freund!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Bin zu zäh...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (21. April 2011)

Laßt mich mal teilhaben an den Ergebnissen heute Abend bezüg. Willingen. Bin ja noch bei meiner Perle in Hünxe.


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin zu zäh...


 

ich würde eher sagen zu FETT!!! danke für den steilpass...


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Ich wusste, dass du das direkt verwandeln wÃ¼rdest. Habe gerade 5 â¬ gewonnen.


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass du das direkt verwandeln wÃ¼rdest. Habe gerade 5 â¬ gewonnen.


 

na so eine vorlage konnte ich nur volley nehmen.von wem gibts denn den fÃ¼nfer...gundi, oder hast du mit dir selbst gewettet!?
es soll ja leute geben die komischen wesenzÃ¼ge bekommen wenn sie laaange nicht auf dem bike waren...!?


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Nee, ein Kollege war so freundlich... Und komische Wesenszüge hatte ich vorher schon. Würde ich sonst mit dem Raffgarnix fahren?


----------



## Raphnex (21. April 2011)

ja würdest du  und ich grille auch fett würstchen wie dich!!! kein problem dann bleibste halt etwas länger drauf liegen


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Bin ja mal gespannt, was du an der Grillzange kannst. Hoffentlich mehr als auf´m Rad....


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nee, ein Kollege war so freundlich... Und komische Wesenszüge hatte ich vorher schon. Würde ich sonst mit dem Raffgarnix fahren?


 

wie, dürfen die kollengen mit bei dir auf'`s büro...pc gucken.was bist du denn für`n cheffe!? tztztz

das überhaupt einer mit dem raffnix fährt raffe ich nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wie, dürfen die kollengen mit bei dir auf'`s büro...pc gucken.was bist du denn für`n cheffe!? tztztz
> 
> das überhaupt einer mit dem raffnix fährt raffe ich nicht!!!



Bei mir haben es die Leute gut. Du wolltest ja nicht. Ab und zu hat man eben auch Mitleid mit unseren Mitmenschen mit Migrationshintergrund. Hessen haben´s auch nicht leicht...


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei mir haben es die Leute gut. Du wolltest ja nicht. Ab und zu hat man eben auch Mitleid mit unseren Mitmenschen mit Migrationshintergrund. Hessen haben´s auch nicht leicht...


 

naja, bei dem lohn den du zahlst, musste die ja auch ab und an mal ins büro holen und den kopf streichel, du halsabschneider!!!

hessen sind keine menschen!!!


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> naja, bei dem lohn den du zahlst, musste die ja auch ab und an mal ins büro holen und den kopf streichel, du halsabschneider!!!
> 
> hessen sind keine menschen!!!



Nichts Halsabschneider. Soliden Grundlohn plus Prämien, Firmenwagen und Spesen. Dazu ist noch eine Ersatzteillieferung von Fahrradteilen in den Betrieb möglich. Das Reparieren von Rädern in der Werkstatt ist zusätzlich möglich. Au Wunsch mit Hilfe des Chefs. Außerdem geregelte Arbeitszeiten, die es dem Chef ermöglichen zwischendurch in die Bikeparks zu fahren. Was will man mehr?


----------



## toje (21. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nichts Halsabschneider. Soliden Grundlohn plus Prämien, Firmenwagen und Spesen. Dazu ist noch eine Ersatzteillieferung von Fahrradteilen in den Betrieb möglich. Das Reparieren von Rädern in der Werkstatt ist zusätzlich möglich. Au Wunsch mit Hilfe des Chefs. Außerdem geregelte Arbeitszeiten, die es dem Chef ermöglichen zwischendurch in die Bikeparks zu fahren. Was will man mehr?


 

nen netten chef zum beispiel!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2011)

Stellt genug Bier für mich Kalt, der Zug rollt und lässt sich hoffentlich nicht aufhalten... Toje, nimmst mich nachher mit richtung Aplerbeck oder muss ich nen anderen Mercedes rufen 

Wer ist denn alles da? Muss ich mir Schusswaffen besorgen, damit ich mir die Krüppel vom Leib halten kann, wenn Toje, Kira und ich über die Bikepark Pläne sprechen


----------



## Raphnex (21. April 2011)

ich hoffe nen kasten reicht ansonsten is die bude ja gegenüber 
musik wünsche dürfen gerne aufem usb stick mitgebracht werden wenns sein muss auch cd


----------



## Dortmunder79 (21. April 2011)

Los ihr partytiere gibt es schon was neues zum Thema Willingen? Feiert noch schön.


----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2011)

Samstag!!!! Bier


----------



## Raphnex (22. April 2011)

@bodo schön das du mal wieder der letzte warst der gegangen ist 
@toje danke fürs aufräumen du "arsch" 
@rest war schön mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (22. April 2011)

Guten morgen mädels alle gut geschlafen bzw nach hause gekommen?


----------



## FunkyRay (22. April 2011)

Moin Raphi, alles super! War ein sehr lustiger Abend, danke!


----------



## Raphnex (22. April 2011)

Ich will auch nach willingen! aber ich glaub ich mach die woche erst mal wieder touren


----------



## chaz (22. April 2011)

Moin, ihr Luschen! War echt ein lustiger Abend. War dringend nötig!!!


----------



## ethelbert (22. April 2011)

tach zusammn. war gestern seit ewigkeiten das erste mal wieder am ofen. nur tourenasseln hält der mensch nich aus.

der erste double auf der rechten line ist auch nich mehr das was er mal war...
falls da bald mal jemand von euch bauen will, sagt bescheid ich würd helfen wenns zeitlich hinhaut.

edit: oh und nach störbern hier im thread scheints ja einige invaliden zu geben zur zeit... gute besserung jungs!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. April 2011)

Moin!
Wasn mit dem ersten Double? Der war letzte Woche noch vollkommen ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. April 2011)

Hey numetal hab ich dich richtig verstanden Fahrt ihr jetzt morgen nach Willingen?


----------



## FunkyRay (22. April 2011)

Ja, ich ruf dich gleich mal an


----------



## Lazy (22. April 2011)

war grad foddos machen am ofen (wens interessiert, sind im profil..)

also der streckenzustand is finster rechts! die ersten beiden kollegen wurden frisiert ..


----------



## chaz (23. April 2011)

Moin. Habe gerade den "Schaden" an der Strecke gesehen. Hättet ihr da nicht mal kurz Hand anlegen können?


----------



## hugecarl (23. April 2011)

Alter Falter ...
Gestern endlich das Canyon mit Holger aufgebaut, und heute mal probegefahren. Einmal die Mark hoch, und wieder runter. Nach einem Monat Abstinenz ist man ja wirklich gar nichts mehr gewohnt. Wie das an den Armen und Beinen rüttelt, hab ich das vermisst  Der Bock fährt sich aber gut  Jetzt wirds Zeit sich an Bock zu gewöhnen, ihn einzufahren und richtig einzustellen  Ansonsten: Das Wetter kann erstmal bitte länger so bleiben


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. April 2011)

Hi Leute fährt morgen oder Montag noch jemand nach Willingen wo ich mich einklinken könnte?


----------



## Lazy (23. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Habe gerade den "Schaden" an der Strecke gesehen. Hättet ihr da nicht mal kurz Hand anlegen können?




hab mir stress gemacht ..

steht auf der to do liste!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Habe gerade den "Schaden" an der Strecke gesehen. Hättet ihr da nicht mal kurz Hand anlegen können?



Hey Holger, was sollten wir da noch groß retten, bei dem harten Boden kannst doch nichts machen, da kannst keine Stütze mehr irgendwo rein rammen. Soll jetzt nicht danach klingen, dass ich mich drum drücken will, das einzige was mir eingefallen wäre, das Holz irgendwo stapeln, damit es nicht verloren geht.


----------



## chaz (24. April 2011)

War ja nur ´ne Frage, Mädels. Beim nächsten Regen: Spaten raus!


----------



## chaz (24. April 2011)

Ist denn eigentlich heute jemand in unseren Wäldern unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (24. April 2011)

Moin Leute! Es wird wohl eine Tour geasselt von Kira, Toje und Verwandtschaft 
Ich bin morgen vielleicht nochmal im Wald.

Sieh zu das du Fit wirst, Kira und Toje mögen den Willingen DH nicht und haben gestern nur Streckenbesichtigung gemacht


----------



## Lazy (24. April 2011)

ich erst morgen

jau ohne mehrere wasser-pullen wären wir echt nicht soo weit gekommen. aber ich hab schon menthal den klappigen ins auto gelegt


----------



## DerGraue (24. April 2011)

Tach auch das war heute ne echt schöne Tour mit Claudi bin aber mit dem Neger gefahren das Canyon ging gar nicht muss ich erst mal Pimpen


----------



## DerGraue (24. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin Leute! Es wird wohl eine Tour geasselt von Kira, Toje und Verwandtschaft
> Ich bin morgen vielleicht nochmal im Wald.
> 
> Sieh zu das du Fit wirst, Kira und Toje mögen den Willingen DH nicht und haben gestern nur Streckenbesichtigung gemacht


Ich mag den DH auch nicht


----------



## Raphnex (24. April 2011)

super mehr platz für mich und chazman auf der strecke 

ps: frohe ostern!


----------



## ethelbert (24. April 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> war grad foddos machen am ofen (wens interessiert, sind im profil..)
> 
> also der streckenzustand is finster rechts! die ersten beiden kollegen wurden frisiert ..




der kicker vom ersten double sah am donnerstag auch vom shape deutlich höher und vor allem steiler aus, als ich ihn noch von letzter saison kenne. jetzt mehr nach dirt..

ich bin je nach zeitlicher verfügbarkeit auf jeden fall auch für ne bausession zu haben.
ohne know-how will ich aber auch nicht allein dran rummurksen.


----------



## toje (24. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> super mehr platz für mich und chazman auf der strecke
> 
> ps: frohe ostern!




aber den start-drop sollte man(n) dann schon mitnehmen.ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass der ein oder andere den links liegen läßt...!? 

dir auch frohe ostern!


----------



## Raphnex (25. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> aber den start-drop sollte man(n) dann schon mitnehmen.ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass der ein oder andere den links liegen läßt...!?
> 
> dir auch frohe ostern!



wer den???

wieso gefällt euch die stecke nicht? kein flow zu groß oder warum? wie gefällt euch der freeride
und die wichtigste frage hat dich deine frau sehr stehen lassen oder war se nicht mit in willingen


----------



## chaz (25. April 2011)

Der DH in Willlingen macht soooo Spaß. Ich kenne aber auch welche, die den Startsprung auslassen....
@ Grauer: Was pimpem? Ist voll Touren- und Endurotauglich der Bock.
@ all: jemand heute unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (25. April 2011)

Huhu, auch von mir die Frage, ist wer unterwegs und kann mich aus Aplerbeck mitnehmen


----------



## chaz (25. April 2011)

Tag! Ach, war das schön im Wald/am Berch heute. Endlich mal wieder Waldluft schnuppern... Und sich von so´m blöden Vogel ankacken lassen.    Der Berch braucht aber etwas Pflege (siehe IG). Und der Nils ist heute in Krefeld gefahren. Gute Aktion, der Herr!!!


----------



## DerGraue (25. April 2011)

@ Chazi: Andere Reifen anderer Sattel.( Der Sattel ist ja voll der Fistschlitten) Bremsgriffe verstellen dann geht es, sauber ist der Bock schon hab die Speichen mal nachgezogen


----------



## chaz (25. April 2011)

Das mit den Reifen habe ich mir gedacht. Kein Schmalz in den Beinen, wa?  Und an den Sattel kann man sich gewöhnen. Zieh die Klemmung aber nicht zu fest an. Die KS-Stützen sind da relativ empfindlich. Der Sattel rutscht dann immer nach hinten. Wahre Männer fahren aber eh im Stehen!!! Danke für´s säubern und nachzentrieren!    Fistschlitten ist aber sehr geil...


----------



## DerGraue (25. April 2011)

Ja mit dem Schmalz in den Beinen ist das so ne sache meine rechtes Bein  ist noch so dünn wie eine Fischgräte und im stehen fahren funktioniert nur Berg ab gut ( reicht ja auch ) aber ich arbeite drann, gestern ca 50 Km mit Claudi heute ca 30 Km sinnlos durch die gegend geradelt dabei auch ein paar höhenmeter gemacht alles mit dem Downhiller. Ich hol mir den Schmalz schon wieder zurück und dann gehts ab Yeah


----------



## chaz (25. April 2011)

Yeah!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (25. April 2011)

Hier mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder der Reuberbande von unserer gemütlichen Mittwochsrunde und dem obligatorischen Weizen am Naturfreundehaus aber das kennt ihr ja bestens
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Raphnex (25. April 2011)

wieder mal top


----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

Nils, der alte Racer: https://picasaweb.google.com/101858620440675620556/SchoneEinzelpics#


----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

Ist denn wer irgendwo in dieser Woche auf der Piste? Brauche Waldluft und Freilaufgeräusche...


----------



## toje (26. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist denn wer irgendwo in dieser Woche auf der Piste? Brauche Waldluft und Freilaufgeräusche...


 

keine ahnung ob ich das vor dem urlaub noch schaffe!?falls ja, lasse ich es dich wissen!!!


----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob ich das vor dem urlaub noch schaffe!?falls ja, lasse ich es dich wissen!!!



  Das tat gestern sooo gut am Berch.


----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

So geil der CG:


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2011)

Das ist nicht CG, das bin ich, deswegen war ich Sonntag auch erst so spät am Berg, der Flieger hatte verspätung


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2011)

Urlaub? Sklaven haben und bekommen keinen Urlaub

Wie sieht es aus, wer hat am Samstag Zeit und Lust auf Sightseeing in Willingen


----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Das ist nicht CG, das bin ich, deswegen war ich Sonntag auch erst so spät am Berg, der Flieger hatte verspätung


Habe dich ohne deinen Barbie-Helm nicht erkannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Urlaub? Sklaven haben und bekommen keinen Urlaub


Noch arbeitet er nicht bei mir...  


NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, wer hat am Samstag Zeit und Lust auf Sightseeing in Willingen


Zeit: auf jeden! Lust: aber so was von! Körperliche Voraussetzungen: zur Zeit nicht vorhanden!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Urlaub? Sklaven haben und bekommen keinen Urlaub
> 
> Wie sieht es aus, wer hat am Samstag Zeit und Lust auf Sightseeing in Willingen



Bin am Samstag vormittag arbeiten und Sonntag bei meiner Perle.

Für das zweite Maiwochenende ist aber schon der Sonntag freigehalten. ist gleube ich der 7. Mai. wäre cool wenn sich da ne ordentliche Truppe zusammen finden würde.

Diese Woche bin ich auch leider komplett arbeiten. Naja da ich ja nen neuen Job habe muss ich jetzt immer ganztags arbeiten, so ein scheiß, echt dumme Erfindung.  Mal schauen vielleicht bekomme ich ja nächste Woche abends was hin. diese Woche wirds leider nichts.


----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich Lust am Freitag Abend mit nach Witten zur Action Heroes-Premiere zu fahren?


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2011)

Wieviel Uhr ist sie, Spatzerl?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe dich ohne deinen Barbie-Helm nicht erkannt...



Das nennt man den verbalen Tojewandererpunch


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Das nennt man den verbalen Tojewandererpunch



Kennst du nichtlustig.de? Da kannst mal nachfragen ob sie ne Tüte Witz und Schlagfertigkeit für dich über haben


----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr ist sie, Spatzerl?



Um 21.00 Uhr ist Einlass, Hase. Kostet 7  AK.


----------



## Raphnex (26. April 2011)

könnte mir vorstellen das ich dabei bin


----------



## Raphnex (26. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kennst du nichtlustig.de? Da kannst mal nachfragen ob sie ne Tüte Witz und Schlagfertigkeit für dich über haben



vorher solltest du dort mal ne großbestellung für den eigengebrauch machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> vorher solltest du dort mal ne großbestellung für den eigengebrauch machen!



Und ZACK!!! Eigentor!  
Du willst und am Freitag echt mit deiner Anwesenheit beehr.....äh...belästigen?


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> vorher solltest du dort mal ne großbestellung für den eigengebrauch machen!



Ne, immer einmal mehr wie du!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kennst du nichtlustig.de?



Hab ich als App, also keine Panik. Kann halt nur nicht so schön zeichnen.

Mein Favorit:


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> vorher solltest du dort mal ne großbestellung für den eigenbedarf machen!



Habs mal den Fachjargon entsprechend berichtigt


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Habs mal dem Fachjargon entsprechend berichtigt



Hab's mal, der deutschen Rechtschreibung entsprechend, berichtigt

Man, ist nicht unser Tag oder? Sarkasmus und Ironie waren mal unsere Freunde


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. April 2011)

Ist aber auch ne Sauerei das n und m direkt neben einander auf der Tastatur sind

Ironie und Sarkasmus sind immer noch unsere Freunde, sie funktionieren aber leider nur bei fehlerfreier Rechtschreibung. Daran sollte geübt werden.

Was ist den mit dir am 7. oder 8. Mai, bist du dabei. Mir ist ja Sonntags lieber, dann ist da weniger Saufvolk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (27. April 2011)

@chaz was is action heros?
hab aber zeit 


@metell: sa winterberch statt willingen ??


----------



## toje (27. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich Lust am Freitag Abend mit nach Witten zur Action Heroes-Premiere zu fahren?


 

moin moin,

na da bin ich schon auf der fähre nach schweden unterwegs!!!


----------



## chaz (27. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> na da bin ich schon auf der fähre nach schweden unterwegs!!!



Moin. Mit Benz?


----------



## chaz (27. April 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> @chaz was is action heros?
> hab aber zeit



Der neue Film von Lukas Tielke.


----------



## toje (27. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Mit Benz?


 

nö, wohl eher mit skoda octavia...


----------



## chaz (27. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> nö, wohl eher mit skoda octavia...



Echt durch die Dichtung?


----------



## toje (27. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Echt durch die Dichtung?


 

jep, schaut so aus...!?


----------



## chaz (27. April 2011)

F*ck! Hoffentlich ist der Kopf heile. Hat der den eigentlich planen lassen?


----------



## toje (27. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> F*ck! Hoffentlich ist der Kopf heile. Hat der den eigentlich planen lassen?


 

jau...hat er...könnte auch gut der kopp sein.na schauen wir mal...!?


----------



## FunkyRay (27. April 2011)

Was macht die Herrenrunde für Unsinn? Kopfdichtung im Sack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (27. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Was macht die Herrenrunde für Unsinn? Kopfdichtung im Sack?



gut das dein auto gerade niemand fährt ;p


----------



## FunkyRay (27. April 2011)

@Lazy: Winterberg ist doch immer so voll am WE
Sonst keiner Lust auf Bikepark? Raphnex, darfst du noch nicht? Muddy, wieder da?


----------



## chaz (27. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TQ9VzvPSpM"]YouTube        - Russian Airbag Test[/nomedia]


----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Moin Jungs!
Nichts neues zu Samstag? Lazy, steht es denn bei dir fest, wenn ich zusage, dass wir nach Winterberg fahren?


----------



## Raphnex (28. April 2011)

mahlzeit 
numetal ich denke nicht das ich mich sam in irgendeinen park begebe 
versuche am we mit touren wieder anzufangen


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> versuche am we mit touren wieder anzufangen


Du Glücklicher!!!


----------



## Raphnex (28. April 2011)

joa schauen wir erst mal ob es funktioniert


----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Schade! Sag bescheid, wenn ich auf dich aufpassen soll, Kleiner


----------



## Raphnex (28. April 2011)

willste mit tour fahren? großer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (28. April 2011)

wollte ja montag eigentlich schon mit dir nach willingen aber meine frau hat mir ganz schön die leviten gelesen da war ich ganz schnell mit dem hund im körbchen und still!


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wollte ja montag eigentlich schon mit dir nach willingen aber meine frau hat mir ganz schön die leviten gelesen da war ich ganz schnell mit dem hund im körbchen und still!



  So isser fein!!! Womit hat sie dir gedroht? Nutellaentzug?


----------



## toje (28. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wollte ja montag eigentlich schon mit dir nach willingen aber meine frau hat mir ganz schön die leviten gelesen da war ich ganz schnell mit dem hund im körbchen und still!


 

mein held!!! 

so, ich verabschiede mich mal bis zum 08.05.-wünsche euch viel spaß beim biken.und bleibt schön heile, zumindest die die noch heile sind!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Die auch Toje, angel mir ne Meerjungfrau!


----------



## Raphnex (28. April 2011)

ja das wünsch ich dir auch toje viel spaß beim angeln!


----------



## Raphnex (28. April 2011)

toje schrieb:


> mein held!!!



held oder heldin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (28. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nutellaentzug?



unter anderem!


----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Sie lässt alte Omas nackt dein Fahrrad putzen


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Sie lässt alte Omas nackt dein Fahrrad putzen



Da hätte Raffi ja was anderes woran er sich aufgeilen kann. Ihm gefällt´s bestimmt.


----------



## Raphnex (28. April 2011)

Hm naja du wärst mir lieber chaz


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> numetal ich denke nicht das ich mich sam in irgendeinen park begebe
> versuche am we mit touren wieder anzufangen



will auch


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Hm naja du wärst mir lieber chaz



Schwaben-Schwutte!


----------



## Lazy (28. April 2011)

metal, machen wa!
joah ich würde aber im unliebsten falle selber fahren, oder biste autolos?


wer kommt noch mit nach wibe?


----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Dann werd ich wohl fahren, Auto hab ich ab morgen abend wieder. Ich mag Wibe halt nicht, weils da so voll sein soll, vor allem es ist WE und Ferienzeit.
Willingen war da total entspannt am letzten WE


----------



## Lazy (28. April 2011)

freu mich halt voll auf bike test in wibe - das kenn ich ja 
willingen war ich noch nicht, fahr ich aber auch gern mit dir, wenns dir echt lieber is


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Fahrt mal nach Willingen, da könnt ihr gleich noch einem Bedürftigen ´ne Bremsscheibe von mir mitbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Wer ist denn in Willingen, chaz?
Gut, dann ist Willingen abgemacht  Abfahrt ist um 8uhr bei mir? Kannst dann dein Auto in Aplerbeck stehen lassen. Muss Samstag Abend 20uhr in Wuppertal sein, würd nur ungern durch Dortmund juckeln


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich keiner, den du kennst. Ist wohl ein Freund von Lipmo.


----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Ok, dann meld ich mich morgen bei dir und schau mal ob ich es nach Witten schaffe zum Film oder wie wir das mit der Scheibe machen.

Ist aber keine Hope Scheibe oder?


----------



## Fibmaster (28. April 2011)

Nabend wollt mal fragen ob ich mich bei euch am Samstag anschliessen kann? Komm aus Iserlohn und fahr bisher immer allein nach Willingen.Denke mit ein paar Leuten mehr macht es mehr Bock;-) 

Mfg


----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Also Platz haben wir nichtmehr im Auto, aber können uns gern auf dem Parkplatz treffen, wenn du schon bei uns um die Ecke wohnst.


----------



## Fibmaster (28. April 2011)

Ja sagt einfach wo ich wollte eh selber fahren und kann auch nicht allzu lang,aber wie gesagt denke es macht mit mehreren mehr Spaß ;-)


----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. April 2011)

endlich mal nen  iserlohner hier.

würd auch gerne mal wieder nach wibe oder generell aufs bike. aber momenatn ist das so viel arbeit und stress mit der firma.

montag ist eröffnung und die kisten sind noch nicht da.

ich geh echt am stock!

internet und telefon geht auch erst seit heute!

ich denk mal ich werd noch paar wochen vom berg fern bleiben aber dann gehts wieder los.
meine halle ist ja in dortmund-holzen und da bin ich dann ganz schnell am berg.


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

@NuMetal: Sieh zu, dass du morgen in Witten bist. Ja, wäre ´ne 205er Scheibe für ´ne M6ti.


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

Nabend: Ebend ist meine Karre in rauch aufgegangen habs gerade noch von der Autobahn geschafft, mann war das abgefahren ich dachte hinter mir sind 10 Nebelbomben hochgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. April 2011)

der mondeo?


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

Ach ja Chaz die 203 Hopescheibe passt nicht an meine Saint da hab ich aber gestaunt


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nabend: Ebend ist meine Karre in rauch aufgegangen habs gerade noch von der Autobahn geschafft, mann war das abgefahren ich dachte hinter mir sind 10 Nebelbomben hochgegangen



 Hast es aber auch etwas drauf angelegt, ne? Für morgen Abend hast ja ´nen Fahrer.


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

nino2063 schrieb:


> der mondeo?


Ja


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach ja Chaz die 203 Hopescheibe passt nicht an meine Saint da hab ich aber gestaunt



Warum denn das? Kommt der Adapter an die Scheibe?


----------



## Fibmaster (28. April 2011)

Muss gestehen bin erst seit einem Monat Iserlohner

Meldet euch einfach mal von wo und wann ihr Fahrt und ich bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja


motorbrand oder ist der mtor geplatzt?


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Warum denn das? Kommt der Adapter an die Scheibe?


Hab vorn kein Adapter die Nieten von der Scheibe kommen direkt seitlich an die Bremse PS hast du ne Abschleppstange


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

nino2063 schrieb:


> motorbrand oder ist der mtor geplatzt?


  Ich glaube Kopfdichtung


----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich glaube Kopfdichtung



ich kenn da zur not ne werkstatt. 
macht montag auf. hoffe bis dahin ist dann auch das werkzeug da!


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Hab vorn kein Adapter die Nieten von der Scheibe kommen direkt seitlich an die Bremse


Das ja blöd.


DerGraue schrieb:


> PS hast du ne Abschleppstange


 So habe ich meinen Schwängel noch nicht genannt....  Nee, habe ich nicht.


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

nino2063 schrieb:


> ich kenn da zur not ne werkstatt.
> macht montag auf. hoffe bis dahin ist dann auch das werkzeug da!


Lass mal gut sein hab mir schon nen neuen gekauft


----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Lass mal gut sein hab mir schon nen neuen gekauft


alles klar.
aber wenn du was hast weisst ja wo du mich findest


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

Ich muss zusehen wie ich die Karre da weg kriege


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Wo steht denn der Eimer?


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

nino2063 schrieb:


> alles klar.
> aber wenn du was hast weisst ja wo du mich findest


Ja danke hast du ne Abschleppstange oder wie Chaz sagen würde Abschleppschwengel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo steht denn der Eimer?


Schwerte Ergste


----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja danke hast du ne Abschleppstange oder wie Chaz sagen würde Abschleppschwengel


nein leider nicht.
wie siehts aus mit adac?


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Der Nino kennt doch bestimmt jemanden mit ´nem trailer...


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Hättest du das Ding nicht bis in die Ruhr fahren können?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (28. April 2011)

in der alten firma hatten wir nen trailer aber da komm ich nicht mehr ran.

hast du nicht ein abschleppseil oder sowas?

zur not kriegt man das an manchen tankstellen.
und holger hat doch ein super zugfahrzeug


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Bis auf ein gutes Zugfahrzeug habe ich da nix.


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

Ich bin nicht im ADAC Aber jetzt ist der Traum Endurobike erst mal ein paar Monate nach hinten verlegt worden na ja egal dann fahre ich halt mit dem Downhiller Touren das gibt Schmalz auf die Asseln.


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

Abschleppseil hab ich aber das ist nicht so angenehm


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Hast du morgen frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Verdammt, die könnte ich auch gebrauchen, die 205er  dann bräuchte ich nur noch vorne die Scheibe von LRS zu LRS ändern  egal. Sehe zu das ich Witten packe, aber ohne Hemd diesmal 

Klingt doof grauer, schön Öl verbrannt, machst den wieder flott oder war eh ne Neuanschaffung geplant?

Wir werden von Dortmund Aplerbeck losfahren, kann dir noch ne PN schreiben, wenn du dahin kommen willst. Sonst 9Uhr aufm Parkplatz in Willingen. Hoffe du und
Lazy fahren mehr den DH, muss mir
Da noch einiges abschauen!


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hast du morgen frei?


Nöö Claudis Auto hab um 14.00 Feierabend


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Wenn der J.J. die Scheibe nicht nimmt, dann kannst du sie haben. Aber wieso fährst du ´ne 205er an der 40?


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nöö Claudis Auto hab um 14.00 Feierabend


Könnte nur Vormittags schleppen. Oder am Samstag.


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Könnte nur Vormittags schleppen. Oder am Samstag.


Super Danke Samstag geht klar bis dahin hab ich wahrscheinlich auch eine Stange


----------



## chaz (28. April 2011)

Kein Ding. Quatschen wir morgen drüber. Bin jetzt raus. N8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Will auf 205 hinten, 185 sieht so klein aus


----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2011)

Das mit der Stange dauert bei alten Leuten wohl länger, dafür sind se schneller, wa


----------



## DerGraue (28. April 2011)

So Jungs bin auch weg muss morgen früh raus


----------



## Fibmaster (29. April 2011)

Moin von wo und wieviel Uhr wollt ihr Samstag nach Willingen?


----------



## Lazy (29. April 2011)

eigentlich wollte ich ja heute einen bauen ...
aber vielleicht zieh ich den grauen ja auch einfach aus schwerte raus  ich check mal später was mein kofferraum hergibt und ruf den grauen ma an 

@metal per pn bitte wo ich dann hin soll!
die scheibe bekomm zur not ich an die hand, denke ich mal - bin auf jeden fall heut in witten


----------



## chaz (29. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Das mit der Stange dauert bei alten Leuten wohl länger, dafür sind se schneller, wa


Auf dem bike alle mal, du Jungspund. Und in allen Belangen ausdauernder....


----------



## Raphnex (29. April 2011)

morgen
wann und wo soll das den heute abend stattfinden?
und wer ist den alles so dabei?
könnte mich wer noch mitnehmen?
so geh jetzt mal arbeiten bis später


----------



## chaz (29. April 2011)

Einlass ist um 21.00 Uhr
Ort: Witten, Werkstatt
Jungx vor Ort: Kira, DerGraue, Lazy et moi. Jens und Paul kommen auch noch. Eventuell noch NuMetall.
Auto: voll


----------



## Raphnex (29. April 2011)

hm dann schau ich mal wie ich hin komme


----------



## chaz (29. April 2011)

In der Hundebox wäre noch Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (29. April 2011)

Ich werd direkt aus Wuppertal hin, muss ja mein Auto holen!


----------



## chaz (29. April 2011)

Wenn Raffi etwas Bein zeigt, wird er bestimmt auch von ´ner älteren Dame mitgenommen. Der lässt sich ja auch mit Nutella ins Auto locken.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. April 2011)

!!!h u n d e w e l  p e n!!!


----------



## chaz (29. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> !!!h u n d e w e l  p e n!!!


----------



## Raphnex (29. April 2011)

ich glaub ich will gar nicht mit wenn du schon wieder so gemein und eklig bist!


----------



## chaz (29. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ich glaub ich will gar nicht mit wenn du schon wieder so gemein und eklig bist!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (29. April 2011)

He Leute ich will Morgen zum Winterberg und kann noch einen auf dem Zugticket mitnehmen. Mein kolege der erst mitwollte hat sich gestern das Handgelenk am Ebberg zerstört.
Also wer will meldet sich per PN


----------



## FunkyRay (29. April 2011)

Och ne, macht doch nicht sowas!
Mit dem Zug tut sich das keiner an nach winterberg oder Willingen


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (29. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Och ne, macht doch nicht sowas!
> Mit dem Zug tut sich das keiner an nach winterberg oder Willingen



Wieso nicht ist doch voll Entspannt, einsteigen nen bischen Labern und vom Bahnhof bis zum Park ist auch nicht so weit
Beim Auto müssen erst immer Laufräder raus und dann kommt das Problem alles in nen Golf 4 zu verstauen.

PS auf der Rückfahrt kann man dann auch nen Bier zischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Och ne, macht doch nicht sowas!
> Mit dem Zug tut sich das keiner an nach winterberg oder Willingen



Aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Oder haben die Krüppel- bzw. Seniorenabteile?


----------



## Raphnex (29. April 2011)

also das mit dem bier ist ein großer vorteil


----------



## FunkyRay (29. April 2011)

Nennt sich Viehwagon


----------



## Raphnex (29. April 2011)

aber ...IV massentransporter benutz ich deshalb auch nicht


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. April 2011)

Ich find die Zugidee garnicht schlecht. Habe da auch schon hin und wieder drüber nachgedacht. Wenn man sich das Ticket teilt ist es sehr kosten günstig. Lockerer ist es auch. Dauet halt nur etwas länger und die wichtigste Frage ist wohin mit dem klamotten in Willingen oder Winterberg?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (29. April 2011)

Meine stelle ich immer an der Bikestation in Winterberg ab.
Musst halt nur wertsachen aus dem Rucksack nehmen, mache ich schon langeso bis jetzt war noch nie einer dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. April 2011)

Moin, ihr Luschen.


----------



## hugecarl (30. April 2011)

So, Urlaub ist vorbei  Hab ich irgendwas verpasst ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. April 2011)

Hallo Jungens,

bin wieder im Lande, eigentlich schon seit Dienstag , aber es hat mich mal kurzfristig krankheitsmäßig dahingerafft, aber heute kann ich schon wieder sprechen, deshalb ein freudiges Hallo an Alle, ich hoffe unseren Verletzten geht es mittlerweile besser !!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. April 2011)

Ach ja als Hinweis an die Hope-Fraktion bei Chainreaction haben sie momentan Bremsscheiben im Angebot, kenn mich aber nicht aus mit deren Preisen , müsst Ihr mal draufschauen , ob sich das lohnt, klingt aber nicht schlecht..


----------



## Raphnex (30. April 2011)

hi hi erste fahrt seit 3 wochen und sofort nen tojedrift hingelegt 

muddi schon das du wieder da bist wie war der urlaub? biste morgen am ebberg?


----------



## hugecarl (30. April 2011)

Ne Runde Ofen morgen wär ich dabei. Mal endlich den Bock richtig einfahren.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. April 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hi hi erste fahrt seit 3 wochen und sofort nen tojedrift hingelegt
> 
> muddi schon das du wieder da bist wie war der urlaub? biste morgen am ebberg?


 

Jo,

werd aber morgen noch nicht fahren, bin noch zu fragil, vielleicht komm ich aber morgen zu Fuß vorbei


----------



## Raphnex (30. April 2011)

joa dann sieht man sich ja evtl werd da morgen mal ne tour lang machen!


----------



## chaz (30. April 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> werd aber morgen noch nicht fahren, bin noch zu fragil, vielleicht komm ich aber morgen zu Fuß vorbei



Wann willst du denn dahin, Muddy?


----------



## FunkyRay (30. April 2011)

Schöner Tag in Willingen mit Lazy!!! Danke und noch einer der Willingen mag 
Wann gehts mit dir hin, Chaz? Jetzt brauchen wir dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. April 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schöner Tag in Willingen mit Lazy!!! Danke und noch einer der Willingen mag
> Wann gehts mit dir hin, Chaz? Jetzt brauchen wir dich



Ich hoffe bald. Wo hakt es denn?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn dahin, Muddy?


 

Moin,

weiß noch nicht genau werd wohl mit meiner Holden und dem Hund zu 50 Pfennigwiese gehen und dann mal am Berg vorbeischauen, vielleicht so gegen 15.00 Uhr , sonst gibts keine Waffeln mehr , die sind dann immer so schnell wech, wenn Du Bock hast  können wir uns ja da treffen.


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Mai 2011)

Auf ne Waffel um 15Uhr, klingt solide  ich werde in 15 Minuten los richtung Ofen


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Mai 2011)

Wo seid ihr alle? Wo ist der Kokser? Welcome back Muddy


----------



## Chrashem (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin da


----------



## hugecarl (1. Mai 2011)

Wat fürn Kokser ?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Mai 2011)

Geht dich nichts an 

Wo warst heute? Wolltest nicht am Berg sein?


----------



## hugecarl (1. Mai 2011)

Ts 
Wollen ja - aber wie ich gestern bereits im Fratzenbuch sagte ging es mir gestern nicht gut (nein, es hat nichts mit irgendeiner Meisterfeier zu tun). Die Übelkeit war heute Nachmittag immer noch nicht so recht weg, ganz abgesehen davon dass irgendein Muskel unterhalb der Rippen auf der rechten Körperseite total verspannt ist. Fahrradfahren wäre da wohl nicht so recht zuträglich gewesen


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Oh man... welch wehwechen... wenn man es nicht verträgt, sollte man es lassen!

Chaz: Schon gesehen? Überraschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Mai 2011)

Klar. Schon gesichtet. Sehr schönes Teil mit "haben-will-Effekt".


----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin!
> Oh man... welch wehwechen... wenn man es nicht verträgt, sollte man es lassen!



Ich habe an dem WE nichts getrunken oder sonstiges. Ich hatte einfach irgendne Magenverstimmung oder was auch immer.


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Mai 2011)

So, wie schauts aus... Samstag Willingen, wer ist dabei?
Falls einer Kira sieht, frag auch ihn einer, sonst schreib ich ihm nachher noch ne SMS


----------



## DerGraue (2. Mai 2011)

Tach zusammen: Holger biste morgen so gegen 16.00 zu Hause dann komm ich mal rum. Ich höre hier immer Willingen macht doch so gar keinen Bock. Der Freeride ist so lasch das ich den jetzt schon fahren könnte und der DH geht so


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Mai 2011)

Dann hindert dich ja nichts daran, mitzukommen, wenn Willingen so geeignet für Invaliden ist 

Dieses ewige Winterberg vs. Willingen genörgel... wenn die Mehrheit nach Winterberg will, werde ich mich nicht wehren


----------



## DerGraue (2. Mai 2011)

Den Freeride ist schon so alt da bin ich schon mit meinem Zaskar runtergeasselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (2. Mai 2011)

also ich bin auch für willingen 
und würde sam evtl mit fahren aber dafür mache ich die woche erst noch mal gut km damit das auch was wird


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Mai 2011)

Und ich guck mal wie es mir bis dahin geht...


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Den Freeride ist schon so alt da bin ich schon mit meinem Zaskar runtergeasselt



Erzähl das mal Lazy, den hab ich mit 3-4mal DH und 6-7mal Freeride so fertig gemacht, dass er gestern aufgrund eines Muskelkaters in einem komaähnlichen Zustand dahinvegetierte


----------



## Raphnex (2. Mai 2011)

ohje!


----------



## Chrashem (2. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal Lazy, den hab ich mit 3-4mal DH und 6-7mal Freeride so fertig gemacht, dass er gestern aufgrund eines Muskelkaters in einem komaähnlichen Zustand dahinvegetierte



Dafür warst du auch am Sonntag selbst gut fertig. Naja für mein Schienbein hat es ja noch gereicht ;-)


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Mai 2011)

Das lag eher an dem übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum und ja, es hat noch gereicht um dich zu jagen und zu einem kapitalen Fahrfehler zu drängen


----------



## Lazy (2. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal Lazy, den hab ich mit 3-4mal DH und 6-7mal Freeride so fertig gemacht, dass er gestern aufgrund eines Muskelkaters in einem komaähnlichen Zustand dahinvegetierte




denke die belastung am oberkörper könnte eher von der zu straffen totem kommen...
das sollte jetzt fragen aufwerfen


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub es weiß eh schon jeder  Schadenfreude ist halt so schön, dass verbreitet sich wie ein Lauffeuer


----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2011)

Neue Gabel ?


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Mai 2011)

Lazy fährt jetzt Dirt, er will nen paar 16 jährige Mädchen als Groupies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2011)

Da würds aber schon reichen wenn er am Stadtgarten skaten geht


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Mai 2011)

Ist das nicht eher dein Revier?


----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2011)

Gott sei Dank nicht. ^^ Da geh ich hin wenn ich zur Bahn muss, und ansonsten freiwillig nicht


----------



## Dortmunder79 (2. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch jemand unterwegs, ich wollte zur AS.

*Und nun das wichtigste. Kommt wer mit am WE nach Willingen?*


----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mit! Brauch nur Mitfahrgelegenheit.
Mittwoch ist bei mir Autobahnpflichtfahrt angesagt. Yeah.


----------



## Lazy (2. Mai 2011)

nene skaten war ich da früher - jetzt chill ich hombruch!


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Mai 2011)

Moin!
An der Eisdiele? Ich kann da in Aplerbeck die Kuhbar empfehlen, sind auch genug Frauen bei denen es sich lohnt ein wenig auf dicke Hose zu machen 

Geil, Wetter in Willingen für Samstag gesehen? 19° und Sonne und das auch 2-3 Tage vorher - Perfekt


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Mai 2011)

Früh morgens ein Porno, vertreibt Kummer: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zLuqKNKOqs"]YouTube        - If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv[/nomedia]


----------



## hugecarl (3. Mai 2011)

Nettes Vid. Die Typen können mal fahren. Teile davon kennt man aber schon aus dem Scott Voltage FR Promo Vid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2011)

Sehr, sehr geiles Vid.


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Mai 2011)

Wie kann man das als Video der Woche vorschlagen?
@Brandi:Sieh zu, dass du Samstag fertig bist und wir dich mit einpacken können!
Bisheriger Stand: Dortmunder, Brandi, Kira, Raphi (evtl.), Muddy (evtl.), Batman (evtl.), ich - Park: Mehrheit ist für Willingen, auch wenn Kira sich noch streubt


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn´s nicht in der IBC drin ist, geht das nicht.


----------



## hugecarl (3. Mai 2011)

Fertig womit ?
Samstag bin ich dabei. Muss noch wissen, wo ich mitfahren kann und wann/wo Abfahrt ist. Für: Willingen!


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Mai 2011)

Feder testen, Quitschen im Hinterbau, Klackern, verspannte Muskeln,...
Würde sagen du fährst mim Raphi


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Früh morgens ein Porno, vertreibt Kummer: YouTube        - If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv




Nicht nur geiles Vid, besser als jeder unserer Bikeparks, Hut ab geil zusammengeschauffelt ( und genagelt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie kann man das als Video der Woche vorschlagen?
> @Brandi:Sieh zu, dass du Samstag fertig bist und wir dich mit einpacken können!
> Bisheriger Stand: Dortmunder, Brandi, Kira, Raphi (evtl.), Muddy (evtl.), Batman (evtl.), ich - Park: Mehrheit ist für Willingen, auch wenn Kira sich noch streubt




Ich denke für Samstag bin ich raus, schieb lieber den Holger den Ofen runter im Vollgasmodus......


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich denke für Samstag bin ich raus, schieb lieber den Holger den Ofen runter im Vollgasmodus......



Sooooo schnell geht das noch nicht. Komme aber gerne wieder an den Berch. Waldluft tut gut.


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Mai 2011)

Hm... Holger darf doch noch nicht auf den Bock, Muddy


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2011)

Aber bald, ...sehr bald (mir selber die Daumen drück...)!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Mai 2011)

Ja  Dann werden wir auch alle schieben helfen, aber lass den Muddy mal mit uns nach Willingen am Samstag und du kommst mit und kümmerst dich um die Schnappsleichen


----------



## Lazy (3. Mai 2011)

das vid kenn ich schon,is total super!

@brandi: jow gibste ruhe, wenn ich sach ich komm mit und dich einpacke?


----------



## Nils82 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich komm Samstag wahrscheinlich nach. Muss erst mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen.


----------



## Raphnex (3. Mai 2011)

wie wat timä is auch dabei najud dann muss ich ja jetzt mit am samstag


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ja  Dann werden wir auch alle schieben helfen, aber lass den Muddy mal mit uns nach Willingen am Samstag und du kommst mit und kümmerst dich um die Schnappsleichen



Nee, nee....ich bleibe mal schön hier. Sonst fange ich an zu weinen.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (3. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Früh morgens ein Porno, vertreibt Kummer: YouTube        - If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv



Das vid ist der HAMMER, den soundtrack finde ich passt auch dazu
wegen Willingen, ich werde bestimmt auch da sein muss nur noch gucken wie ich aus Schwerte da hin komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hm... Holger darf doch noch nicht auf den Bock, Muddy




Doch nich aufm Bock, im Rollstuhl natürlich....  wir sind doch beide krank


----------



## chaz (4. Mai 2011)

Sind wir das nicht alle???  P.S. Die Filmchen sind endlich da...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sind wir das nicht alle???  P.S. Die Filmchen sind endlich da...



Ein bißchen schon


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

Andy und ich sind Samstag dabei. Treffen ums uns vorher und fahren zusammen oder treffen wir uns da aufm Parkplatz?


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte wir machen nen Autokorso nach Willingen, der Beifahrer drück auch ständig auf die Hupe


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Doch nich aufm Bock, im Rollstuhl natürlich....  wir sind doch beide krank



Wieso krank? Was hast du denn? Angst vor Dreck im Gesicht und Waschtag ist bei dir erst Freitags?


----------



## chaz (4. Mai 2011)

Er hat sich doch aus dem Urlaub ein Mitbringsel Marke Rüsselpest gegönnt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Er hat sich doch aus dem Urlaub ein Mitbringsel Marke Rüsselpest gegönnt.




Rüssekpestieusbronchomalensishalzschmerzorensix !


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Mai 2011)

Noch ne kleine Anekdote, hatte mir für mein Truvativ Stylo nen neues Ritzel gegönnt, und bei CRC hatten sie schöne FSA Kettenblätter im Angebot, gesagt getan 104er Lockreis bestellt und was sage ich passst nich , warum sollte man auch das Maß der Nasen in denen sich die Löcher befinden immer gleich lang machen , ist doch langweilig!
Also flux die Feile raus und angepasst , es lebe das Normteil!
Also ufpasse !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2011)

Wer war es schuld? Die stylo oder das Blatt? Gibts wirklich noch andere Normen, dachte die andere wäre vor 5-6 Jahren mit den letzten alten Race face kurbeln gestorben. 

Schade das es bei dir am Samstag nicht klappt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wer war es schuld? Die stylo oder das Blatt? Gibts wirklich noch andere Normen, dachte die andere wäre vor 5-6 Jahren mit den letzten alten Race face kurbeln gestorben.
> 
> Schade das es bei dir am Samstag nicht klappt.




Ne die Norm wird schon passen, aber ca. an allen vier Nasen 1 mm zu eng, nennt man das noch Toleranz???


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

Kommen grad von der AS zurück, war ziemlich geil mal wieder, Nils und Andy waren mit von der Partie und es richtig Laune gemacht.
Hatte leider nur ein nicht optimales Dämpfersetup und durch die neuen Teile war das ganze Rad etwas ungewohnt zufahren, darum hats mich wohl auch im Steilhangdrop übel mit dem Schädel gegen den kleinen Baum da katapultiert. So ist nicht passiert, nur bekomme ich langsam Nackenschmerzen hauptsache die sind bis Samstag weg. und wenn ich gibbet die volle Dröhnung Ibuprofen


----------



## DerGraue (4. Mai 2011)

Tach auch : Nach langer Pause werde ich am SA mal zum Ofen asseln und ein bischen die rechte Line runterrollen mal sehen wie es läuft muss ja bis PDS wieder Fit sein ,mann mann ist dass ein Sch..ß mit dem Knie ich bin zu alt für den Mist


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> ...mann mann ist dass ein Sch..ß mit dem Knie ich bin zu alt für den Mist



*word*


----------



## Chrashem (4. Mai 2011)

Ich komm vllt. Sa zum Ofen Fotos machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das gewust hätte wie lange das dauert hätte ich mich sofort unters Messer gelegt jetzt muss ich sehen das ich bis PDS wenigstens einigermaßen wieder fit bin und wenn das bis dahin nicht gut ist gehts in den OP Saal


----------



## DerGraue (4. Mai 2011)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Ich komm vllt. Sa zum Ofen Fotos machen.


 Der Kira wollte auch kommen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wenn ich das gewust hätte wie lange das dauert hätte ich mich sofort unters Messer gelegt jetzt muss ich sehen das ich bis PDS wenigstens einigermaßen wieder fit bin und wenn das bis dahin nicht gut gehts in den OP Saal



Das ist echter mist, ich drück dir mal den Daumen, das alles wie gewünscht heilt und du nicht unters Messer musst.

Ich habe übrigens letztens mal meine 888 auseinander gehabt. Hattest recht ist alles ziemlich easy die zu warten und dran zu schrauben. Sind aber auch tatsächlich die Original Federn drinne nicht die harten. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht das die auch noch so gut funktionieren bei meinem Gewicht.


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2011)

Hey alter Mann, wir brauchen dich, pass auf dich auf, noch ist die jugend nicht bereit für die Führungsrolle 

Und Matthias, mach keinen scheiß! Was ist denn neu, dass es dich ausgehebelt hat?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

Bislang Bremse Lenker Pedale

Bild

Aber wie gesagt der Dämpfer war zu straff eingestellt der hat mich direkt wieder aus dem sattel geschossen nach nen Drop. war schon fast unfahrbar. Leider.


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2011)

Der Herr Kira soll mit uns nach Willingen! Den muss ich mal anrufen!


----------



## DerGraue (4. Mai 2011)

Ja Ja der alte Mann kommt auf jeden fall mit nach PDS keine frage, wenn ich nicht so süchtig auf den Mist wäre hätte ich den ganzen Krempel schon verkauft


----------



## DerGraue (4. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder 79: Geile Bremsen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> ... wenn ich nicht so süchtig auf den Mist wäre ....



So siehts mal aus.


----------



## Kurtchen (4. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch : Nach langer Pause werde ich am SA mal zum Ofen asseln und ein bischen die rechte Line runterrollen mal sehen wie es läuft muss ja bis PDS wieder Fit sein ,mann mann ist dass ein Sch..ß mit dem Knie ich bin zu alt für den Mist


 
Wann willst du denn da sein  
Wollte auch mal langsam wieder das Norco quälen. Der Hobel rostet langsam ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Dortmunder 79: Geile Bremsen



Wegen denen müsste ich auch heute zur AS um die mal zutesten und einzufahren für Samstag. die greifen schon ziemlich hart zu


----------



## DerGraue (4. Mai 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn da sein
> Wollte auch mal langsam wieder das Norco quälen. Der Hobel rostet langsam ein


So gegen 16.00 oder so


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Der Kira wollte auch kommen




Der Schlucker auch, muß ja noch den Chazi schieben


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> So gegen 16.00 oder so




Aber nich so spät, komm mal früher!


----------



## Raphnex (4. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja Ja der alte Mann kommt auf jeden fall mit nach PDS keine frage, wenn ich nicht so süchtig auf den Mist wäre hätte ich den ganzen Krempel schon verkauft



so ist es und so ist es auch gut so! 
geht nix über biken!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Mai 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> so ist es und so ist es auch gut so!
> geht nix über biken!!!




Ja ja nach grillen und saufen.....


----------



## Raphnex (4. Mai 2011)

ne ne ne erst biken und dann grillen/saufen


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2011)

Sex in dem Alter funktioniert nichtmehr?

Kann mir mal einer die Nummer von Kira schicken, der MUSS Samstag mit nach Willingen, allein bekomm ich den Raphi nicht ruhig gestellt


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ... allein bekomm ich den Raphi nicht ruhig gestellt



Dem gießen wir den Rahmen mit Blei aus wenn er nicht hinsieht sollste mal sehen was für dicke Augen der dann bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (4. Mai 2011)

und da willst du kira als hilfe haben
du kommst auch mit nem messer zur schießerei oder???


----------



## Raphnex (4. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Dem gießen wir den Rahmen mit Blei aus wenn er nicht hinsieht sollste mal sehen was für dicke Augen der dann bekommt



dann kommt ihr ja gar net mehr hinterher 

sollte ich euch am samstag trozt puttem gerippe noch davon fahren gibs paar hinter die löffel


----------



## hugecarl (4. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder beste Konversation hier


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und da willst du kira als hilfe haben
> du kommst auch mit nem messer zur schießerei oder???



Anscheinend tut dir die Bikeabstinenz in sofern gut das deine Sprüche deutlich an Witz gewinnen.



Raphnex schrieb:


> dann kommt ihr ja gar net mehr hinterher
> 
> sollte ich euch am samstag trozt puttem gerippe noch davon fahren gibs paar hinter die löffel



Glaub mir mehr Masse macht nicht schneller:lol

Bevor du uns was auf die Löffel gibt kommste ins Nutellaglas oder wirst belustigt bis du vor lachen heulst mal sehen wie es dir mit deiner Rippe dann geht


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2011)

Brandi, ganz vorsichtig hier, du weißt wir fahren schön nach alter geordnet, der Jüngste voran!


----------



## hugecarl (4. Mai 2011)

EEYYY! Das nix Ironie gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Brandi, ganz vorsichtig hier, du weißt wir fahren schön nach alter geordnet, der Jüngste voran!



Dann wirds in der Tat ein sehr geiler Tag, freu mich jetzt schon. Und wenn ich dann auch noch den Ray vor mir habe kanns garnicht nicht besser werden


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab es auch nicht ironisch gemeint, sowas kenne ich nicht!


----------



## Raphnex (4. Mai 2011)

ach teddy sie lieber zu das du über deinen double kommst


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Der Schlucker auch, muß ja noch den Chazi schieben



Sehr löblich!!!
Und stachelt mir den Raffi nicht so sehr an, sonst legt der sich wieder auf seine Rippen, wenn er versucht einen raus zu hauen.
@Grauer: Alles wird gut.... Alters schütz vor biken nicht.


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ach teddy sie lieber zu das du über deinen double kommst



Der Maul- und Nutellaheld wieder.... Lern erstmal grillen.


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ...allein bekomm ich den Raphi nicht ruhig gestellt


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs!

Brauch noch immer die Nummer von Kira  und drückt die Daumen, dass meine Rüsselpest bis Samstag nicht schlimmer wird bzw. weg ist!


----------



## Nils82 (5. Mai 2011)

Bin Samstag nicht dabei. Hab vergessen, dass ich um 17.00 schon auf einen Geburtstag muss. Bei mir wirds wohl nur Ofen oder AS.


----------



## DerGraue (5. Mai 2011)

Hi: Wann wollt ihr SA am Ofen sein? ich passe mich der Zeit an


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. Mai 2011)

mein rad wird morgen fertig und werd wohl samstag mal zum ofen kommen.
mir mal das gescheen angucken

fahren darf ich noch ganz und gar nicht, aber naja...man muss sich der angelegenheit doch langsam schonmal nähern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (5. Mai 2011)

Und Samstag Abend treffen wir uns irgendwo auf ein Bier?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Und Samstag Abend treffen wir uns irgendwo auf ein Bier?



Hat sehr viel Potenzial


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Mai 2011)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Bin Samstag nicht dabei. Hab vergessen, dass ich um 17.00 schon auf einen Geburtstag muss. Bei mir wirds wohl nur Ofen oder AS.




Dann komm an den Ofen zu den Zofen....


Buähhh Rüttelreim...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Mai 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8280392 schrieb:
			
		

> mein rad wird morgen fertig und werd wohl samstag mal zum ofen kommen.
> mir mal das gescheen angucken
> 
> fahren darf ich noch ganz und gar nicht, aber naja...man muss sich der angelegenheit doch langsam schonmal nähern




Mach Stützräder dran , wir lassen Dir Vorsprung....


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2011)

Mir auch?


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Dann komm an den Ofen zu den Zofen....
> 
> 
> Buähhh Rüttelreim...



"Gefällt-mir-Button" drück....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mir auch?




Aber Süscher süscher !!!

Wird sowieso ein Versehrtenrace, alles was Schraube Gips und Antibiotika hat ist dabei!


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Aber Süscher süscher !!!
> 
> Wird sowieso ein Versehrtenrace, alles was Schraube Gips und Antibiotika hat ist dabei!



Wann bist du denn am Start?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wann bist du denn am Start?




Hi denke mal so 13.00Uhr...

Hast Du ne Ahnung worin sich ISCG alt und ISCG05 neu unterscheiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2011)

Der Lochabstand und das Mittelloch ist anders. Guckst du: 





13.00 Uhr ist ´ne gute Zeit.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Lochabstand und das Mittelloch ist anders. Guckst du:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dankööö, sehr aufschlussreich.....


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Dankööö, sehr aufschlussreich.....



Stets zu Diensten, der Herr!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (6. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Aber Süscher süscher !!!
> 
> Wird sowieso ein Versehrtenrace, alles was Schraube Gips und Antibiotika hat ist dabei!



also an chazi zieh ich schonmal vorbei, kann ja pedalieren, aber springen und lenken wird schwieriger mit einer hand 

@schatzileinchen, Maus 
Wie siehts mit meinem Freilauf aus? hol gleich meine gabel bei gino ab und könnte danach direkt bei dir vorbeistarten, hab hinterrad und achse und co dabei und könnt ihr direkt mit dir zusammenbauen.


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8282318 schrieb:
			
		

> also an chazi zieh ich schonmal vorbei, kann ja pedalieren, aber springen und lenken wird schwieriger mit einer hand


So´ne Krücke im Vorderrad bremst aber radikal ab.... Habe ich so gehört....


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Mai 2011)

Bis auf Lazy alle fit für morgen? 9Uhr am Parkplatz in Willlingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn noch jemand spontan einen Platz frei hat für morgen, komme ich auch noch mit
Wohne DO Innenstadt.

Wäre super


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Mai 2011)

Tja, wir haben das gegenteilige Problem, nicht genug Autos, sonst würden wir dich mit einpacken 
Einer mit Auto musste aufgrund einer defekten Gabel abspringen und jetzt haben wir eh schon 1 Platz zu wenig


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja schade das der Lazy nicht mit kann Hatte mich schon gefreut mit ihm mal wieder ne Runde zu heizen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich keinen Platz mehr finde, dann bin ich morgen an der AS


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. Mai 2011)

Geht es nicht irgendwie mit dem Carpool noch jemanden einzufangen? Das einer noch ein Rad übernimmt und einanderer eine Person???


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist, der Carpool ist auf 2 Fahrzeuge geschrumpft. Lazy fährt nicht mit und der Raphi hat seine Karre an seine bessere Hälft versprochen. Kira bleibt am Ofen und somit bin ich Ratlos, ausnahmsweise. Für Ben hab ich noch was besorgen können, bei nem Typen der aus Duisburg nach Willingen fährt, weil Ben eher dran war mit seiner Anmeldung und leider hab ich bis dato nichts für Nils  Ein Bike würde ich wohl noch bei mir rein bekommen, aber keine weitere Person. Habt ihr da keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich muss mal mit Andy telefonieren, nur ich denke wenn bei uns noch eine Person passen soll musste mein bike auch noch wo anders rein. das könnte dann sehr eng werden.
Ich telefoniere mal kurz und meld mich dann wieder.


----------



## hugecarl (6. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schade das der Lazy nicht mit kann Hatte mich schon gefreut mit ihm mal wieder ne Runde zu heizen.



Nicht nur du. Naja, bei mir klappts auf jeden Fall. Hab vorhin mit dem telefoniert, der schneit um halb 8 bei mir vorbei.


----------



## Raphnex (6. Mai 2011)

jo andy ist um 7:50 bei mir bis morgen jungs!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So´ne Krücke im Vorderrad bremst aber radikal ab.... Habe ich so gehört....




von 100 auf 0 würd ich sagen.... 

 ja ja die beiden Radiologen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. Mai 2011)

Morgen Mädels bin ich vielleicht noch müde?!? Ja bin ich. Aber nutzt ja nichts mach mich jetzt mal fertigbis gleich


----------



## hugecarl (7. Mai 2011)

gääääääähn. Haben wir schon Samstag ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Mai 2011)

Ich konnte gar nicht schlafen...hab die Sekunden gezählt bis wir jetzt endlich nach Willingen fahren Bis gleich


----------



## Kurtchen (7. Mai 2011)

Bin für heute raus waren gestern in Willingen, jetzt schmerzt die Schulter.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (7. Mai 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Bin für heute raus waren gestern in Willingen, jetzt schmerzt die Schulter.



kommst zum invaliedentreffen am berch gleich?


----------



## hugecarl (7. Mai 2011)

Schöner, entspannter Tag in Willingen! Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich aufm DH so Spaß habe. Keinen Bodenkontakt, linker Knöchel schmerzt allerdings nen bisschen, warum auch immer. Jemand morgen an der AS ?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Schöner, entspannter Tag in Willingen! Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich aufm DH so Spaß habe. Keinen Bodenkontakt, linker Knöchel schmerzt allerdings nen bisschen, warum auch immer. Jemand morgen an der AS ?



Wenn dann ofen


----------



## Raphnex (7. Mai 2011)

jup war schön heute und das doch irgendwie alle reingepasst haben


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. Mai 2011)

Ja war ein richtig geiler Tag heute hat mörder Laune gemacht 
Hatte leider auch kurz Bodenkontakt aber alles glimpflich abgegangen.
Bin jetzt erstmal platt.

Wie isset denn bei der Invalidentruppe gewesen? alle sauber den Berg runter gehumpelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. Mai 2011)

Achja noch nen Teddy oder Bär Spruch dann gibbet stress mit meinem Kollegen


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Wie isset denn bei der Invalidentruppe gewesen? alle sauber den Berg runter gehumpelt?



War ein lustiger Tag am Berch. Waldluft hat was.


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Mai 2011)

So, zurück vom Arzt, Hüfte nur geprellt und meine Hüfte steht sehr steil - 145° statt 133°, Die Ärztin tippt, ich brauch mit 45 ne Neue, also kann ich die Alte bis dahin kaputtfahren 
Hand nur Bluterguss und Schulter nichts gebrochen und soll nächste Woche zum MRT, wenn es nicht besser wird und das wird eher von Minute zu Minute schlechter.

"Zu schnell in Willingen" - den Corner echt gut bekommen, stand schön quer in der Luft, wenn ich nur 20cm kürzer gesprungen wäre, hätte mich die Wurzeln des Baumes nicht erwischt und wäre schön in der Senke abgetaucht. So war es leider nen Meter über den Lenker und dann nen guten Meter in die Tiefe der Senke abgetaucht und auf der Schulter gelandet. Wundert micht, dass das Schlüsselbein gehalten hat.
Das waren die 2mal zu viel treten, wo ich dachte, nicht das er zu kurz wird.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Wenn dann ofen



Nö. Da komm ich so schlecht hin. Und ich hab Bock auf AS! Muss mich darauf vorbereiten, wieder unter der Woche mit den alten Säcken da zu fahren, wenn die nicht mehr verletzt sind 
Und gute Besserung an NuMetal.


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Mai 2011)

Dann darfst aber nichtmehr so quietschen, das verträgt ihr Herz nichtmehr


----------



## hugecarl (7. Mai 2011)

Tu ich auch gar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (7. Mai 2011)

ohhhhhh doch das tust du!!! 

numetal gute besserung!


----------



## hugecarl (7. Mai 2011)

Komm morgen zur AS, dann kannst du mir das nochmal genauer erklären


----------



## Raphnex (7. Mai 2011)

ich lass dich vorfahren du nase


----------



## hugecarl (7. Mai 2011)

Mir egal, ich will zur AS


----------



## Raphnex (7. Mai 2011)

dann fahr doch morgen hin


----------



## hugecarl (7. Mai 2011)

Alleine isses kacke, weil da nie jemand unterwegs ist


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (8. Mai 2011)

Ein offizielles....WILLKOMMEN im Club Ray

was macht ihr denn schon wieder für Sachen, haltet den ball mal flach


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2011)

Jemand heute unterwegs? Gute Besserung, Ray.


----------



## Philmn (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
wenn jemand heute anner as is, ich bin auch da, sturztrauma beseiteigen am großen sprung


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Mai 2011)

Da ich heute echt ne Menge zuhause noch zu erledigen habe werde ich heute dann doch nicht unterwegs sein, maximal eine kleine runde mit dem Enduro heute abend wenn es nicht mehr so warm ist.

Zudem habe ich das Geheimniss über meine Unzufriedenheit mit dem Dämpfersetup von gestern gelüftet, der Dämpfer kann nämlich selbige nicht mehr halten. Ist also quasi Airinkontinent

Ich denke da wird dann jetzt ein Service fällig sein. Wo bringt ihr eure Dämpfer hin für den Service? Brauche da mal eine kompetente und fähige Connection.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (8. Mai 2011)

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/ soll gut sein.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Mai 2011)

> http://www.flatout-suspension.de/ soll gut sein.



Den habe ich auch gesucht! Macht der für FFDler wohl nen kleinen Rabatt?


Was'n mit meinen Bilder Kollege????


----------



## hugecarl (8. Mai 2011)

Gaaanz ruhig, keinen Stress  Und habe gerade nachgeschaut, der macht leider keinen Service für DHX Stahlfeder.


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Gaaanz ruhig, keinen Stress  Und habe gerade nachgeschaut, der macht leider keinen Service für DHX Stahlfeder.



Irrtum. Macht er wohl, aber inoffiziell (aus Gewährleistungsgründen).


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch gesucht! Macht der für FFDler wohl nen kleinen Rabatt?



Gino hat schon gute Kurse und macht immer mehr als nötig. Bis jetzt laufen alle Sachen, die ich bei ihm hatte, besser als jemals zuvor.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Mai 2011)

Dann werde ich meinem wohl am Montag mal hinbringen, arbeite ja fast bei ihm um die Ecke.

Hey Chaz habe gestern nochmal einen kleinen Sprung aufm Dh in Willingen gestanden, naja 60% davon. Den kleinen Double im Waldstück den man in die Senke danach springt. Gut in die Senke lande ich den noch nicht sondern fahre rechts an der Senke vorbei, aber ich bin rüber. Was passiert wenn man die Senke treffen will und zu schnell ist erklärt euch dann nochmal der Ray, gute Bessernug auch nochmal von meiner Seite aus Ray.

Nur den Startdrop habe ich wieder gekniffen ich glaube echt du musst ganz schnell wieder fit werden Chaz
Morgen ists soweit oder?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch gesucht! Macht der für FFDler wohl nen kleinen Rabatt?
> 
> 
> Was'n mit meinen Bilder Kollege????




War lustig gestern, Los Invalidos -Treffen !

Zum Gino kannst auf jeden Fall damit gehen, was der macht, passt!


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich meinem wohl am Montag mal hinbringen, arbeite ja fast bei ihm um die Ecke.
> 
> Hey Chaz habe gestern nochmal einen kleinen Sprung aufm Dh in Willingen gestanden, naja 60% davon. Den kleinen Double im Waldstück den man in die Senke danach springt. Gut in die Senke lande ich den noch nicht sondern fahre rechts an der Senke vorbei, aber ich bin rüber. Was passiert wenn man die Senke treffen will und zu schnell ist erklärt euch dann nochmal der Ray, gute Bessernug auch nochmal von meiner Seite aus Ray.
> 
> ...



Morgen kommt die Stellschraube raus und dann geht es langsam wieder los. Selbsterklärtes Zeil: *spätestens *in vier Wochen wieder den Ebberg rocken. Bei Ray war wohl das Problem, dass er noch zu weit rechts gelandet ist und etwas zu schnell gewesen ist, oder nicht? Den Sprung kann man relative langsam und gemütlich in die line hüppen.... Der Startsprung ist eigentlich ganz einfach: an der Kante etwas ziehen. Kostet aber erst einmal Überwindung.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Mai 2011)

Überwindung=Testikel 

Dann drücken wir für morgen den Daumen das alles gut läuft und du bald wieder rocken kannst.

Ja genau der Ray hat die abstehende Wurzel von dem ersten Baum rechts mit den Schaumstoff getroffen und war auch deutlich zu schnell, also zu weit geflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Dann drücken wir für morgen den Daumen das alles gut läuft und du bald wieder rocken kannst.


Danke. Das wird schon werden...


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ja genau der Ray hat die abstehende Wurzel von dem ersten Baum rechts mit den Schaumstoff getroffen und war auch deutlich zu schnell, *also zu weit geflogen*.


Und/oder zu weit nach rechts. Das lernt der Ray auch noch.


----------



## Raphnex (8. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und/oder zu weit nach rechts. Das lernt der Ray auch noch.



ich hoffe doch noch vor frankreich!

alles gute für morgen chaz!


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch noch vor frankreich!
> 
> alles gute für morgen chaz!



Danke. Bin da ganz optimistisch. Was machen die Rippen?


----------



## Raphnex (8. Mai 2011)

och den rippen geht es soweit gut auser wenn ich nießen muss 
die schulter hat gestern etwas ärger gemacht so das ich nicht wirklich aktiv abspringen konnte aber es hält sich in grenzen!
denke in ein zwei wochen spüre ich da gar nichts mehr


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2011)

Alles wird gut!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Mai 2011)

Jau alles Gute für Morgen Chazilein und Finger wech vonne Schwester !!!

Was ist das fürn bek****er Helm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2011)

Watt bek....er Helm? Der ist schöööööön! Jetzt geht es zum Teilentschrotten. Bis gleich, Jungx! Schade, die kleine Schwatte hat wohl die Station gewechselt....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (9. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Watt bek....er Helm? Der ist schöööööön! Jetzt geht es zum Teilentschrotten. Bis gleich, Jungx! Schade, die kleine Schwatte hat wohl die Station gewechselt....



awwwww


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8290655 schrieb:
			
		

> awwwww


Und da isser wieder!


----------



## hugecarl (9. Mai 2011)

Und wie geht das laufen so ?


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Und wie geht das laufen so ?



Es geht. Wie vorher auch. Die Narbe zieht etwas. Aber der Grundstein ist gelegt.


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Mai 2011)

Freu mich auf deinen Helm vor mir


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Freu mich auf deinen Helm vor mir



'Gefällt-mir-Button' drück...


----------



## hugecarl (9. Mai 2011)

Na dann biste ja auf dem besten Weg


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (9. Mai 2011)

Bist schonmal nen stück näher am Radfahrn als ich, will endlich den titan krempel loswerden und wieder anfangen zu trainieren


----------



## toje (9. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und da isser wieder!


 

und, heute abend ne tour fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> und, heute abend ne tour fahren???



Das peile ich mal für's We an. Der Graue muss mir erstmal meinen Hobel wieder vorbeibringen.


----------



## LukasMai (9. Mai 2011)

hätte Jemand die Zeit nen Gabelservice bei einer Rock Shox Boxxer Race 2010 zu machen? Ich hatte die Gabel erst vor 2-3 Monaten beim Händler (X-Store) aber die Leistung der Gabel hat leider schnell merklich angelassen. Das Losbrechmoment ist ernom hoch (trotz passender Federhärte).

Nun suche ich jemanden der den Gabelservice machen würde. Natürlich komme ich für das Material auf und gebe auch gern noch etwas in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Mai 2011)

Hier wird dir sicher geholfen


----------



## LukasMai (9. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hier wird dir sicher geholfen



Hast Du dort schon ma den Service duchführen lassen und kannst eine Einschätzung der Qualität der durchgeführten Arbeit abgeben? Wäre super


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2011)

Gino leistet richtig gute Arbeit zum guten Preis. Besser geht´s nicht.


----------



## hugecarl (9. Mai 2011)

Jemand morgen Lust und Zeit auf AS ?


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gino leistet richtig gute Arbeit zum guten Preis. Besser geht´s nicht.



Ich hab auch vorhin ne Anfrage verschickt, mal schaun ob er mir den DHX auch tunen kann um ihn progressiver zu machen, dann kann ich auch die 550er Feder fahren, wie es eigentlich sein sollte.


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2011)

Kann er bestimmt. Meinen Fuchs wird er auch pimpen...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. Mai 2011)

Habe heute meinen hin gebracht. Super nett der Gino und hat von dem was er sagt auch echt Peilung. War nen guter Tip dort hin zugehen da habe ich ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Mai 2011)

Ich werde Mittwoch Nachmittag an der AS sein Hoffe mal, dass mein Fuß bis dahin wieder komplett fit ist...hab mir n bisschen die Bänder überdehnt in Willingen...aber nicht so schlimm, wie hier der Großteil Gute Besserung an die anderen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Watt bek....er Helm? Der ist schöööööön! Jetzt geht es zum Teilentschrotten. Bis gleich, Jungx! Schade, die kleine Schwatte hat wohl die Station gewechselt....




War klar , 

die hat die Einlieferungsliste vorher gelesen!!!!!

Haste was von dem Betäubungsmittel mitgebracht ??....brauchen wir in Frankreich sicher noch für den Zonenscheinquäler...besser is das!

Ich meinte ja nur bek***ter Helm, weil ich meinen Homer wieder will...Homer Homer Homer Homer Homer ......


----------



## Raphnex (9. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War klar ,
> 
> die hat die Einlieferungsliste vorher gelesen!!!!!
> 
> Haste was von dem Betäubungsmittel mitgebracht ??....brauchen wir in Frankreich sicher noch für den Zonenscheinquäler...besser is das!



seh lieber zu das du dein sturz nicht für frankreich oder noch schlimmer kurz davor aufhebst!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Mai 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> seh lieber zu das du dein sturz nicht für frankreich oder noch schlimmer kurz davor aufhebst!!!




Ich muß Euch doch nich alles nachmachen....hoffe ich


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Mai 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> seh lieber zu das du dein sturz nicht für frankreich oder noch schlimmer kurz davor aufhebst!!!




Und wie sollen wir dich denn sonst ruhigstellen, wer will schon um 7 Uhr in der Früh am Lift stehn????


----------



## Raphnex (9. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich muß Euch doch nich alles nachmachen....hoffe ich



dreimal schnell auf holz geklopft!

klopf klopf klopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Mai 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> dreimal schnell auf holz geklopft!
> 
> klopf klopf klopf




Nicht doch auf die Rübe ...muß nich sein!


----------



## Raphnex (9. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Und wie sollen wir dich denn sonst ruhigstellen, wer will schon um 7 Uhr in der Früh am Lift stehn????



7 uhr aufstehen??? am lift stehen??? bist du verrückt??? 
ich bin student das is ja noch mitten in der nacht!!! 
aber bis abends um 7 fahren das könnte ich mir ganz gut vorstellen


----------



## Raphnex (9. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nicht doch auf die Rübe ...muß nich sein!



nee die is aus blech


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2011)

Einfach dem Raffi ein Glas Nutella hinstellen und er ist beschäftigt....  Homer gibbet erst weider, wenn ich auf´n Bock sitze. Also bald.


----------



## toje (10. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Einfach dem Raffi ein Glas Nutella hinstellen und er ist beschäftigt.... Homer gibbet erst weider, wenn ich auf´n Bock sitze. Also bald.


 

was heißt denn bald...am we mal ne kleine tour fahren, oder watt!?


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> was heißt denn bald...am we mal ne kleine tour fahren, oder watt!?



Das ist der Masterplan. Aber zum Anfang ´ne schöne Mädchentour...


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War klar ,
> 
> die hat die Einlieferungsliste vorher gelesen!!!!!
> 
> Haste was von dem Betäubungsmittel mitgebracht ??....brauchen wir in Frankreich sicher noch für den Zonenscheinquäler...besser is das!



Die kleine Schwatte hatte aber guten Ersatz.   Gute Drogen habe ich noch für den Raffi. Da haben wir 2 Tage locker unsere Ruhe....


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2011)

Niemand heute an der AS ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Niemand heute an der AS ?



Morgen


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2011)

Morgen habsch um 15.00 Fahrstunde, könnte aber davor, weil schulfrei. Wann kannst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (10. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die kleine Schwatte hatte aber guten Ersatz.   Gute Drogen habe ich noch für den Raffi. Da haben wir 2 Tage locker unsere Ruhe....



auch wenn ich nicht mitfahre werd ich euch ein paar raffnix-besänftigungs-mittel mitgeben, hab noch einiges von Oma. Wo meine schwester nur sagt, nimm das ja niemals, da schläfst 3 Tage


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8294757 schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich nicht mitfahre werd ich euch ein paar raffnix-besänftigungs-mittel mitgeben, hab noch einiges von Oma. Wo meine schwester nur sagt, nimm das ja niemals, da schläfst 3 Tage



Das ist das richtige Zeugs. Mischen wir ihm ins Nutella...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. Mai 2011)

Heute abend sind raphi und ich auf ner Tour unterwegs. Und morgen wollte ich auch mal schauen ob ich zur As fahre. Wann willst du denn hin Nils könnten ja zusammen hin.


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Mai 2011)

Hört auf so viel Fahrrad zu fahren, sonst muss ich nächste Woche mit dem Auto und Bike nach Augsburg und mir nen schönen Tag in Bischofsmais machen!


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2011)

Welch Drohung....


----------



## Raphnex (10. Mai 2011)

mach doch aber tu dir bitte nicht wieder weh!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Morgen habsch um 15.00 Fahrstunde, könnte aber davor, weil schulfrei. Wann kannst du ?



Hab auch den ganzen Tag frei! Muss nur morgens noch n bisschen was erledigen...



Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Heute abend sind raphi und ich auf ner Tour unterwegs. Und morgen wollte ich auch mal schauen ob ich zur As fahre. Wann willst du denn hin Nils könnten ja zusammen hin.



Wann willst du denn? Ich hab komplett frei


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Mai 2011)

Es tut noch immer weh  Und du bist ein kleiner, hinterhältiger Schwabe! Wer ist denn weitre gefahren und ich musste dann vorspringen. Aber versteh schon, du willst nicht, dass ich besser werde, schön die Konkurenz klein halten!


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit 11.00 AS morgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit 11.00 AS morgen ?



Geh was lernen...


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2011)

Mach ich! Fahrrad fahren


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Mai 2011)

Kennst du die Geschichte mit dem Bier?


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2011)

Du weißt wenigstens was Neid ist


----------



## Raphnex (10. Mai 2011)

@teddy war ne schön runde mit dir  nächste woche gerne wieder


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. Mai 2011)

Jo war geil heute komm gerade erst rein, habe schon ne 1,5l Pulle Apdelschorle weg geputzt.

Wegen morgen kann ich leider nicht mehr genau sagen wann ich kommen kann muss erstmal zum Doc dann inner firma anrufen und dann kann ich kommen. Ihr könnt aber gerne vorfahren wenn ihr wollt, ich komm dann nach sobald ich kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hört auf so viel Fahrrad zu fahren, sonst muss ich nächste Woche mit dem Auto und Bike nach Augsburg und mir nen schönen Tag in Bischofsmais machen!




Ich bin sehr sehr eingeschüchtert


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist das richtige Zeugs. Mischen wir ihm ins Nutella...




Wahrscheinlich fangen die uns an der Grenze ab und fragen was wir mit dem ganzen Zeug wollen und 10 Hände zeigen auf Raffi  !

Danach lassen Sie uns in Ruhe von Dannen ziehen, mit einem verständnisvollen ,wissenden aber mitleidigen Lächeln...


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fangen die uns an der Grenze ab und fragen was wir mit dem ganzen Zeug wollen und 10 Hände zeigen auf Raffi  !
> 
> Danach lassen Sie und in Ruhe von Dannen ziehen, mit einem verständnis vollen wissenden aber mitleidigen Lächeln...


----------



## Raphnex (10. Mai 2011)

ihr seit ganzschön gemein


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2011)

Es ist sooooo schwierig jetzt nicht meinen Senf dazuzugeben, aber ich werde widerstehen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. Mai 2011)

super Leistung Brandi


----------



## Raphnex (10. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Es ist sooooo schwierig jetzt nicht meinen Senf dazuzugeben, aber ich werde widerstehen



komm las loss bevor du platzt


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> komm las loss bevor du platzt



So schlimm isses nich mehr  Außerdem wurdest du ja schon so gequält


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (11. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fangen die uns an der Grenze ab und fragen was wir mit dem ganzen Zeug wollen und 10 Hände zeigen auf Raffi  !
> 
> Danach lassen Sie uns in Ruhe von Dannen ziehen, mit einem verständnisvollen ,wissenden aber mitleidigen Lächeln...



du hast vergessen, sie werden uns sicherlich Tipps geben im bezug auf pöbelnde schwaben


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich verpassen sie ihm noch ´nen Peilsender um sicher zu stellen, dass wir in auch wieder mitnehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. Mai 2011)

Morgen Jungs


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2011)

Ach, auch schon wach?


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Mai 2011)

Och, schon etwas länger, aber dann noch nen lecker Müsli genossen und ein wenig Big Bang Theory geschaut und dann kann man mal langsam richtung Arbeit schlendern


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Och, schon etwas länger, aber dann noch nen lecker Müsli genossen und ein wenig Big Bang Theory geschaut und dann kann man mal langsam richtung Arbeit schlendern


Ich mache jetzt mal ein kleines Büronickerchen... Das Schreibtischtäterdasein ist soooo anstrengend. Und der Kaffee verfehlt seine Wirkung heute komplett.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Mai 2011)

Wem sagst du das, kein Zuckerschlecken, so ein Bürojob, Knochenarbeit sich wach zu halten, vor allem ohne eine Azubine die Kaffee kocht


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2011)

Und man muss aufpassen, dass man nicht mit dem Kopp auf die Tastatur knallt. Jetzt fängt der blöde Obermieter an zu bohren...  Unter solchen Bedingungen kann ich nicht arbeiten.


----------



## hugecarl (11. Mai 2011)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass meine Wenigkeit heute schulfrei hat und bis gerade eben gepennt hat ?


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2011)

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich Kinderarbeit in Deutschland befürworte?


----------



## hugecarl (11. Mai 2011)

Kann ich gar nicht verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2011)

Bäämm!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bäämm!



Jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr biken zu gehen


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Mai 2011)

Autsch... der Faceplant gegen die Landung vom Roadgap oder der Frontflip in der Halle, doof nur das die Decke so tief hängt und dich bei 50% der Drehung stopt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Mai 2011)

ote=chaz;8297840]Wahrscheinlich verpassen sie ihm noch ´nen Peilsender um sicher zu stellen, dass wir in auch wieder mitnehmen....[/quote]


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Mai 2011)

Hey

 war heute kurz am Ofen und hab den Thorsten getroffen, war mit seinem Bruder da, schönen Gruß an alle Bekannten, 

haben beide nen Baum geknutscht, aber zum Glück nur Kollateralschäden an der Bekleidung.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. Mai 2011)

AAAHHH wir waren anner AS und ich habe echt überlegt wegen schieben zum Ofen zufahren. Thats the way. egal was geht Samstag ich würde gern zum Ofen, was machen die anderen. Willingen wäre ne Option aber dann müsste ich die Arbeit für Samstag absagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> AAAHHH wir waren anner AS und ich habe echt überlegt wegen schieben zum Ofen zufahren. Thats the way. egal was geht Samstag ich würde gern zum Ofen, was machen die anderen. Willingen wäre ne Option aber dann müsste ich die Arbeit für Samstag absagen.




Bin auch schon am Überlegen, wegen Willingen am Samstag..


----------



## Fibmaster (11. Mai 2011)

Wollt mich mal nochmal melden.Bin diesen Samstag in Willingen und wollt mal wissen ob von euch auch jemand anzutreffen ist?

Mfg


----------



## hugecarl (11. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf Freitag AS, ab 16.00 ?


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2011)

Moin, Mädels. Ich werde am WE mal ein kleines Ründchen auf meinem (geputzten - Danke, Bodo!) Tourenhobel wagen...


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Bin auch schon am Überlegen, wegen Willingen am Samstag..



Eigentlich sollte ich Samstag irgendwo in Münster rumturteln, falls das nichts wird, würd ich mich bei jeder Schweinerei anschließen, meine Schulter ist fast schmerzfrei


----------



## indian66 (12. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels. Ich werde am WE mal ein kleines Ründchen auf meinem (geputzten - Danke, Bodo!) Tourenhobel wagen...



Wow bin ich dabei!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf Freitag AS, ab 16.00 ?



Bin ich dabei Komme mit Zug vom Hbf um 15:35!


----------



## hugecarl (12. Mai 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei Komme mit Zug vom Hbf um 15:35!



Ich komme auch mit dem Zug - Wollen wir uns um 20 nach 3 unten am Macces treffen ?


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2011)

Gabel und Dämpfer sind wieder da! Nachher wird geschraubt!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Mai 2011)

Ah, du hast ihn diese Woche blockiert, Gino sagte schon, nächste Woche würde es ihm besser passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ah, du hast ihn diese Woche blockiert, Gino sagte schon, nächste Woche würde es ihm besser passen.



Yepp. Der Kram musste ja mal fertig werden, damit mein Hobel wieder einsatzbereit ist, sobald er Fuß richtig mitspielt. Nachher wird der Bock komplettiert!!! Freu...
@Brandi: Wann kommt deine Restekiste aus meinem Keller?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit dem Zug - Wollen wir uns um 20 nach 3 unten am Macces treffen ?



Abgemacht! Dann sehen wir uns morgen vorm Mcces


----------



## hugecarl (12. Mai 2011)

Achja, da ist ja noch ne Restekiste. Öhm. Also ich müsste nächste Woche eh irgendwann mal beim Reuber aufschlagen - wann kann ich bei dir vorbeikommen ?


----------



## Lazy (12. Mai 2011)

jow mist mann... kann meine 888 auch ers nächste woche abgeben *grrrr*


----------



## hugecarl (12. Mai 2011)

Achso, Nils, willst du mir vielleicht deine Nummer schicken ? Meine steht in der Telefonliste der FFD.


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Achja, da ist ja noch ne Restekiste. Öhm. Also ich müsste nächste Woche eh irgendwann mal beim Reuber aufschlagen - wann kann ich bei dir vorbeikommen ?



Egal, wenn du rechtzeitig Bescheid sagst.


----------



## Lazy (13. Mai 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113529/


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Mai 2011)

TOP Timä!


----------



## chaz (13. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (13. Mai 2011)

Wie gut  Und dass die sich mit den Dingern trauen, richtig zu springen, ist mal mutig


----------



## chaz (13. Mai 2011)

Man fällt ja auch nicht so tief....


----------



## hugecarl (13. Mai 2011)

Das machts aber auch nich einfacher


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. Mai 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113529/



Ist doch Schei$$e. Flash funzt doch net ich ziehs mir zuhause rein


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Mai 2011)

Ist morgen wer an der AS oder am Ofen?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. Mai 2011)

Kommt mal lieber jetzt hin! Brandi und ich sitzen im Zug Gleich an der AS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (13. Mai 2011)

Sitze selber noch im Zug nach Dortmund


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ist morgen wer an der AS oder am Ofen?




Morgen solls ja pissen, aber ich sach ma AS ! so ab Middach...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. Mai 2011)

sehr geiles Video.

Leider bin ich morgen arbeiten und Sonntag mit der Freundin unterwegs. bei mir wirds wieder unter der woche was werden.


----------



## hugecarl (13. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ist morgen wer an der AS oder am Ofen?



AS bin ich dabei , vorzugsweise auspennen, also 13 Uhr.

AS heute war echt mal wieder richtig gut, nach 6 Abfahrten war ich dann aber auch ordentlich erschöpft. Und der Boden könnte mal ein wenig Regen vertragen ...


----------



## chaz (13. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht schaue ich morgen da mal vorbei...


----------



## hugecarl (13. Mai 2011)

Was ist eigentlich noch in der Restekiste ? Kannst du mir die Anleitungen für das Canyon und die Totem mitbringen, wenn du kommst ?


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2011)

Zu faul im Netz zu suchen, oder watt???     Anleitung zum Canyon: Dreauf setzen und ballern!!! Totem: Totem für faule Schüler


----------



## Lazy (14. Mai 2011)

@chaz


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2011)

Packe mich gleich auf den Tourenbock und versuche waldautobahnenmäßig zur AS zu kommen.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Mai 2011)

Ok, mach mich auch langsam auf den weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ok, mach mich auch langsam auf den weg!




Bin auch gleich da ....


----------



## hugecarl (14. Mai 2011)

Ich komm um 13 Uhr.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. Mai 2011)

Ganz vielleicht komme ich auch noch Muss aber auch noch ein bisschen am Rad schrauben...


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2011)

War das schööööön. Endlich mal wieder etwas radeln.


----------



## hugecarl (14. Mai 2011)

Und ich hab diesen kack Zug verpasst  Naja, bei dem Wetter auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2011)

Was´n mit dem Wetter. Hier ist´s trocken.


----------



## hugecarl (14. Mai 2011)

Hier hats bis gerade eben geregnet.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War das schööööön. Endlich mal wieder etwas radeln.




jo war goil heut, wo warst Du denn so plötzlich, hab garnich gecheckt, daß Du gefahren bist...


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2011)

Hatte aber gesagt, dass ich mich auf den Weg machen werde. Ab 40 soll das Gehör ja nicht mehr so toll sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hatte aber gesagt, dass ich mich auf den Weg machen werde. Ab 40 soll das Gehör ja nicht mehr so toll sein....




Zu viel Raupen in den Ohren...


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Zu viel Raupen in den Ohren...



Lach...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Mai 2011)

Hab mein Tretlager wieder hinbekommen, hab doch mal den Drehmomentschlüssel aus der Ecke gekramt und siehe da 50 NM sind doch ganz schön heftig und das auf ne Aluschraube, getz ist fest, aber ich hab dabei etwas geschwitzt....


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2011)

Hauptsache fest, der Mist.


----------



## Lazy (16. Mai 2011)

muddy nur keine rippe brechen beim schrauben


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (16. Mai 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> muddy nur keine rippe brechen beim schrauben



oder beim rad aus der werkstatt SCHIEBEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Mai 2011)

Gehen und Laufen ist eh viel zu gefährlich.


----------



## indian66 (16. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gehen und Laufen ist eh viel zu gefährlich.



Warum lauft ihr dann meistens den berch hoch D)


----------



## hugecarl (16. Mai 2011)

Du kannst uns gerne shutteln


----------



## chaz (16. Mai 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Warum lauft ihr dann meistens den berch hoch D)



Ist halt ´nen Extremsport. Extremhochschiebing!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Mai 2011)

Andy und ich sind am Sonntag in Willingen. Wer kommt noch si mit?

edit:
und morgen wahrscheinlich am Ofen, wenn mein Arzt Termin zügig abläuft und das Wetter mit spielt, ca 16 Uhr


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist halt ´nen Extremsport. Extremhochschiebing!!!




Stimmt, ist meist der anstrengendere Teil....ich sach nur Aussenstelle...schwitz


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Mai 2011)

kommando für morgen zurück, fahren am Mittwoch nachmittag zum ofen.

Wegen Wetter


----------



## hugecarl (16. Mai 2011)

So schlimm is doch jetz auch nicht: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104170.html


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Mai 2011)

Links lesen kann ich auch. Mittwoch ist trocken also fahr ich mittwoch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So schlimm is doch jetz auch nicht: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104170.html




Andere gucken aus dem Fenster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (16. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Andere gucken aus dem Fenster...



Ich heiße aber nicht Andere


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2011)

Weicheier!!!


----------



## toje (17. Mai 2011)

genau...alles mädchen hier!!!
was ist denn mit ner runde ballern morgen, jemand zeit und lust!?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Mai 2011)

Morgen wäre ich dabei! Hab ab halb 3 Zeit


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Mai 2011)

Wie schon gesagt ich werde morgen wohl am Ofen rumhühnern.

Wollte da mal anfangen mein frisch gewartetes Fahrwerk abzustimmen. Damit ichs am Sonntag in willingen wieder krachen lassen kann.


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2011)

Ballert ihr mal schön. Komme dann vielleicht mal mit der Tourenkiste vorbei...


----------



## toje (17. Mai 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Morgen wäre ich dabei! Hab ab halb 3 Zeit


 
na sooo früh kann das arbeitende volk nicht...
so gegen 16 uhr am ofen???


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Mai 2011)

Moin... schönen Urlaub gehabt Toje?
Ich werd erst in 2 Wochen wieder bei euch sein, hab in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion mein Bike eingepackt und mit nach Augsburg genommen.

Falls noch jemand Regenreifen für Frankreich oder überhaupt ordern will: MAXXIS SwampThing DH Draht 2.5 42aST


----------



## toje (17. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin... schönen Urlaub gehabt Toje?


 

jep, der urlaub war top...echt opti.ich habe eine woche lang nicht einmal ans biken gedacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (17. Mai 2011)

Meinst du bist jetzt Suchtfrei?


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin... schönen Urlaub gehabt Toje?
> Ich werd erst in 2 Wochen wieder bei euch sein, hab in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion mein Bike eingepackt und mit nach Augsburg genommen.


Der Trend geht wohl zum 2. Rad...


NuMetal schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Regenreifen für Frankreich oder überhaupt ordern will: MAXXIS SwampThing DH Draht 2.5 42aST


Günstig ist das Ding ja. Sollte man gleich im 10er-Pack ordern, so pannenanfällig wie er ist.


----------



## hugecarl (17. Mai 2011)

Hat einer Lust auf die AS am Freitag ? So gegen 16 Uhr ?


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hat einer Lust auf die AS am Freitag ? So gegen 16 Uhr ?



Frag mich in 2 Wochen noch einmal...


----------



## hugecarl (17. Mai 2011)

Dann machen wa ne große "Einweihungsrunde"


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2011)

Könnte vielleicht klappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (17. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Meinst du bist jetzt Suchtfrei?


 

hmm...nö...nur ne alte sucht ist wieder dazu gekommen.
ich brauche viel mehr zeit...und viel mehr geld!!!


----------



## toje (17. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Frag mich in 2 Wochen noch einmal...


 

jonge, laß langsam gehen...ist noch genug zeit bis frankreich!!!nach dem urlaub kannste dich dann wieder in deine einzelteile zerlegen!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Günstig ist das Ding ja. Sollte man gleich im 10er-Pack ordern, so pannenanfällig wie er ist.



Wie man's macht, macht man's falsch... dich will ich nicht als Kunde haben


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie man's macht, macht man's falsch... dich will ich nicht als Kunde haben


Ich mich auch nicht...  


toje schrieb:


> jonge, laß langsam gehen...ist noch genug zeit bis frankreich!!!nach dem urlaub kannste dich dann wieder in deine einzelteile zerlegen!!!


Wird schon. Wird täglich besser...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na sooo früh kann das arbeitende volk nicht...
> so gegen 16 uhr am ofen???




Komme morgen auch Urlaubär, so gegen 17.00!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2011)

wir werden heute so gegen 15 Uhr am Ofen aufschlagen. Wir sind: Nils, Andi und ich.


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2011)

Werde auf ein kleines Ründchen vorbeischauen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Mai 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> wir werden heute so gegen 15 Uhr am Ofen aufschlagen. Wir sind: Nils, Andi und ich.



Yes!


----------



## toje (18. Mai 2011)

*grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* ich habe gerade eine einladung zu einer besprechung heute NACHMITTAG bekommen.das wird dann nix mit mir und dem ofen heute... :kotz:


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Mai 2011)

Dann soll ich den Vorbau nicht mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (18. Mai 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Dann soll ich den Vorbau nicht mitbringen?


 
äh nö...ich werde das heute nicht schaffen...
wie ist es denn mit sa. ne runde ballern gehen???


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* ich habe gerade eine einladung zu einer besprechung heute NACHMITTAG bekommen.das wird dann nix mit mir und dem ofen heute... :kotz:



Du hast echt einen besch.... Job.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> äh nö...ich werde das heute nicht schaffen...
> wie ist es denn mit sa. ne runde ballern gehen???



Bin am Wochenende in der alten Heimat, im hohen Norden
Nächste Woche dann erst wieder...


----------



## hugecarl (18. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> äh nö...ich werde das heute nicht schaffen...
> wie ist es denn mit sa. ne runde ballern gehen???



Samstag binsch dabei. Und Freitag.


----------



## Fibmaster (18. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Lust mir Samstag mal den Ofen zu zeigen? Will da nicht allein fahren!?

MfG


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2011)

So sind jetzt gleich unterwegs, leider müssen wir alle relativ früh wieder los so das wir um ca 17.30 oder 18.00 schon wieder dort weg sind.

Ich muss Samstagvormittag arbeiten und nachmittags habe ich schon was anderes vor. Sonntag geht es nach Willingen daher bin ich am WE nicht in der Heimat unterwegs.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* ich habe gerade eine einladung zu einer besprechung heute NACHMITTAG bekommen.das wird dann nix mit mir und dem ofen heute... :kotz:




Das hab ich bemerkt, er war nich da, der Vollmatrose...

Wie wärs am Samstag mit Winneberch, wenns Wetter stimmt,Nils kommt vielleicht auch mit!


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Mai 2011)

Ne, bin wohl schon Sonntag in Leogang, Winderberch ist mir zu weit weg 

Hier, falls sich mal einer tapen will oder wenn wir Raphi an's Bett tapen wollen
PDF mit 293.547.937 Tape-Methoden für fast jedes Körperteil


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2011)

Tapen? Ketten!!! Und ein großers Glas Nutella in RIECH- und Sichtweite!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (19. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Das hab ich bemerkt, er war nich da, der Vollmatrose...
> 
> Wie wärs am Samstag mit Winneberch, wenns Wetter stimmt,Nils kommt vielleicht auch mit!


 

hmm, lust hätte ich große...aber mein arbeitgeber möchte das ich das we arbeiten komme. :kotz:


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2011)

Kleines Tourchen morgen?


----------



## toje (19. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kleines Tourchen morgen?


 

mit DIR!?




immer...!!!


----------



## indian66 (19. Mai 2011)

:d


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> mit DIR!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Wann und wo?


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Mai 2011)

Da bekommt man ja direkt nen schlechtes Gewissen, dass man kein Bike fÃ¼r ne Tour hat.
Ich glaub ich leg mir so nen 500-600â¬ Hardtail zu, als Stadtbike und fÃ¼r kleine Touren oder hat einer von euch etwas zu verÃ¤uÃern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (19. Mai 2011)

Son Billig Hardtail hab ich auch noch  Aber dann halt mir mechanischen Scheibenbremsen und Suntour Gabel. Nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2011)

@ Ray: Tue dir in deinem Alter kein Hardtail an. Und wenn, dann nicht für das Geld.


----------



## toje (19. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Da bekommt man ja direkt nen schlechtes Gewissen, dass man kein Bike für ne Tour hat.
> Ich glaub ich leg mir so nen 500-600 Hardtail zu, als Stadtbike und für kleine Touren oder hat einer von euch etwas zu veräußern?




äh, ich hätte da noch ne rassige cc fliege im keller stehen!!!


----------



## Fibmaster (19. Mai 2011)

Naja gut da niemand drauf eingeht,ich denke mal ich bin am Samstag da also nicht wundern,wenn da jemand mit nen Mongoose rum eiert!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> äh, ich hätte da noch ne rassige cc fliege im keller stehen!!!



Bist du den Wolf nicht los geworden?


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Ray: Tue dir in deinem Alter kein Hardtail an. Und wenn, dann nicht für das Geld.



Hätte auch lieber nen Schnapper, so nen 2-3 Jahre altes Fully. Aber schau dir mal die Preise an, die Drogen hätte ich auch gern. 1 Jahr Benutztes AM und gehen immerhin 100-200 von der UVP runter, weils ja nur "30-40km" bewegt wurde - is kla.
Faustregel scheint bei den meisten zu sein 1 Jahr in Benutzung - 100 runter


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte da noch etwas. Müsste aber komplettiert werden.... Muss mal schauen, was da alles fehlt....


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Mai 2011)

Der Big Air Rahmen von mir ist einfach zu klein fÃ¼r nen Enduro aufbau. Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer, Kurbel und so schnick schnack hab ich da. Sogar noch Oldschool DX Pedale mit Clickies und passende schuhe 

Das SchÃ¤tzchen ist sogar ganz schick fÃ¼r 100â¬ weniger


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2011)

Hätte ´nen 2008er (?) Poison Curare in mattschwarz da. 150mm am Hinterbau mit ´nem Manitou 4Way mit ausgeschlagenen Buchsen  . Vorne 170 mm Junior-T. 2-Fach Kurbel mit Bash und schaltbarer Kefü. Umwerfer Shimano XT. Bremsen sind irgendwelche Shimano mit gut Bumms. Irgendwelche günstigen Mavic-Felgen mit Shimano XT Naben (glaube ich wenigstens). Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze müsste da eigentlich auch noch dran sein. Lenker und Vorbau sind auch noch da. Schaltwerk und Zug: Fehlanzeige!


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2011)

@ Toje: Nehmen wir die Nervensäge mit seiner grünen klappernden Zonenkiste heute mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (20. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bist du den Wolf nicht los geworden?


 

der gute mann überlegt noch...und wollte sich im netz mal etwas schlau machen.soll er ruhig, dass kann nur gut für mich sein!!! 

den sabbelden schwaben können wir von mir aus ruhig zu hause lassen.seit der grill-party bei ihm, mit den netten sprüchen, habe ich mal so gar keinen bock mehr auf den vogel. 

mußt du wissen...dann fahre ich mit meiner lady halt ne eigene runde, kein thema.


----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wann und wo?



?


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2011)

16.30 Haus Overkamp. Wird aber ´ne Altherren- und Versehrtenrunde.


----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 16.30 Haus Overkamp. Wird aber ´ne Altherren- und Versehrtenrunde.



Uuups wie für mich geschaffen! 
nur die Uhrzeit nicht. 
Mal sehen ob ich das schaffe...


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Mai 2011)

Leck mich fett, ist das ne geile Kiste: Puhhhhhhh Hat mal einer 4300â¬ fÃ¼r mich


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2011)

Für das Geld nur ´ne halbe Gabel? Was kostet denn die andere Hälfte?


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ein totaler Fan der Lefty, da muss ich ja Farbe bekennen, ich find sie vom Ansprechverhalten und ihrer Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2011)

Freihändig Fahren soll damit sehr abenteuerlich sein...


----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2011)

Aber hääässlich ist sie schon,
Fast wie BMW Mopeds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2011)

Ist eh was für faule Säcke. Die nehmen zum Schlauchwechsel nicht mal mehr das Rad raus.


----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2011)

Langweiler die


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist eh was für faule Säcke. Die nehmen zum Schlauchwechsel nicht mal mehr das Rad raus.



mach ich auch nicht wenn ich nen anderen reifen fahren will 

höchstens daheim


----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8332213 schrieb:
			
		

> mach ich auch nicht wenn ich nen anderen reifen fahren will
> 
> höchstens daheim



Daheim fahr' ich immer denselben Reifen


----------



## Nils82 (20. Mai 2011)

Kommt noch jemand morgen mit nach Wibe?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. Mai 2011)

hätte schon bock, aber naja muss erstma hand fertig bekommen

hätte bock auf ersten testlauf morgen am ofen, noch jemand da?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Mai 2011)

Wibe wird leider nix bei mir ,

 vielleicht morgen Kalwes... oder Sonntach..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich bin ein totaler Fan der Lefty, da muss ich ja Farbe bekennen, ich find sie vom Ansprechverhalten und ihrer Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben.




Wie son einarmiger Bandit?

Sieht doch aus wien Pizzaschneider, da tut einem das Radlager schon beim Hinsehen leid.....


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8333658 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte bock auf ersten testlauf morgen am ofen, noch jemand da?!



Frag mal in zwei Wochen...  

@Toje und Co.: Hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht! War ´ne schöne Tour.


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie son einarmiger Bandit?
> 
> Sieht doch aus wien Pizzaschneider, da tut einem das Radlager schon beim Hinsehen leid.....


----------



## hugecarl (21. Mai 2011)

Sitzt heute noch jemand auf dem Bike ? Oder hat es vor ?


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Frag mal in zwei Wochen...
> 
> @Toje und Co.: Hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht! War ´ne schöne Tour.



Dito, und mein Lehrling hatte auch Spass. 
Der saß erst zum 3. Mal auf dem MTB!


----------



## Nils82 (21. Mai 2011)

Bin heute so gegen 13 uhr am ofen


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Sitzt heute noch jemand auf dem Bike ? Oder hat es vor ?



Kleines Ründchen beim EDG-Treff.


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dito, und mein Lehrling hatte auch Spass.
> Der saß erst zum 3. Mal auf dem MTB!


Hat sich gut geschlagen!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs!
Alles klar bei euch? Boah bin ich heut träge, war doch nen Bier zu viel gestern. Die haben hier unten ganz komisch Zeiten für die Abfahrt in Bikeparks  6.30Uhr soll ich jetzt ne Dame in München abholen, damit wir um etwa um 8Uhr im Park sind und die Lifte machen erst um 9Uhr auf... ist eher was für Raphi

Hab gerade den Werbetext vom Kona Tanuki entdeckt: 





> Oh yeah, a Tanuki is a mythical Japanese creature with giant nuts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Morgen wollte ich mit Nils zum Kalwes, jemand Bock?


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder von uns
Schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Mai 2011)

Mist

 Nils muß morgen zum Fußball, welch ein trister Sport

Da ich ja keinen zum Kalwes locken kann, sonst jemand morgen im Wald unterwegs....


----------



## hugecarl (21. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter für morgen sieht zwar finster aus - aber ne Runde AS würd gehen, überall anders komm ich ziemlich schlecht hin.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das Wetter für morgen sieht zwar finster aus - aber ne Runde AS würd gehen, überall anders komm ich ziemlich schlecht hin.




Jo 

wär ne Alternative, so zum Middach, soll das Wetter echt so schlecht werden ?, sah doch heute mehr als rosig aus...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn mit Kira und Tomte ?

Keiner Zeit???


----------



## hugecarl (21. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> wär ne Alternative, so zum Middach, soll das Wetter echt so schlecht werden ?, sah doch heute mehr als rosig aus...



Ich hab die hier gelesen: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104170.html Ich würde auch so 13, 14 Uhr aufschlagen. Aber vorher guck ich nochmal wie dat Wetter is.


----------



## toje (22. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Kira und Tomte ?
> 
> Keiner Zeit???


 

wir werden heute ne tour drehen...das ist jetzt unser neues sonntags ritual!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2011)

Bin erst morgen wieder auf dem Tourenbock zu finden. Habe zwei Tage den Huf vergewaltigt und muss sagen: Es wird immer besser!!! Bald bin ich wieder da!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (22. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin erst morgen wieder auf dem Tourenbock zu finden. Habe zwei Tage den Huf vergewaltigt und muss sagen: Es wird immer besser!!! Bald bin ich wieder da!!!!


 

na das hört sich doch guuut an!ich habe schon gedacht, dass du nach dem ritt am fr. ne geschwollene socke hast!?


----------



## hugecarl (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet, werde ich um 14 Uhr an der AS sein. Noch jemand dabei ?


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch guuut an!ich habe schon gedacht, dass du nach dem ritt am fr. ne geschwollene socke hast!?



Das hielt sich echt in Grenzen, sonst wäre ich gestern nicht gefahren. Gestern gingen auch schon wieder ein paar Dinge, die vorgestern noch nicht so toll gingen. Das Ziel rückt näher....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das hielt sich echt in Grenzen, sonst wäre ich gestern nicht gefahren. Gestern gingen auch schon wieder ein paar Dinge, die vorgestern noch nicht so toll gingen. Das Ziel rückt näher....




Klingt doch gut , ich freu mich schon wieder auf ein schnittiges gasgasgas!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das hielt sich echt in Grenzen, sonst wäre ich gestern nicht gefahren. Gestern gingen auch schon wieder ein paar Dinge, die vorgestern noch nicht so toll gingen. Das Ziel rückt näher....




und ich hab Homer wieder......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet, werde ich um 14 Uhr an der AS sein. Noch jemand dabei ?




Jepp werde mich auch gleich in Bewegung setzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2011)

Nur für dich!!!



Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut , ich freu mich schon wieder auf ein schnittiges gasgasgas!!


Ich mich erst!!!


----------



## hugecarl (22. Mai 2011)

Boah, war das anstrengend an der AS  Und irgendwas am Hinterbau ist kaputt


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Und irgendwas am Hinterbau ist kaputt



What???


----------



## DerGraue (22. Mai 2011)

Ja Tach auch bin auch bald wieder am Start ( auf jedenfall in PDS) falls es einen interessiert die Selbstheilung macht gute fortschritte


----------



## hugecarl (22. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> What???



Irgendwas hat ziemlich Spiel da hinten. Und er gibt komische Geräusche von sich.


----------



## DerGraue (22. Mai 2011)

Lager Platt in deinem Hinterbau


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> .... falls es einen interessiert die Selbstheilung macht gute fortschritte



Sowas interssiert und freut uns alle wenn die Kampfkameraden auf dem Weg der Besserung sind und man bald wieder gemeinsamrocken kann

Schön zuhören das es allen Versehrten auch langsam wieder so gut geht das man sie bald wieder im Wald antreffen wird. weiter so

 @Brandy
einfach mal die Lagerschrauben festziehen


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2011)

@Grauer: Freut mich, dass es langsam besser wird! Drücke weiter die Daumen!!!

@Brandbeschleuniger: Hinterbaulager, Wippe und Dämpfer fest?

@all: Hat jemand Lust auf ´ne kleine Tour morgen?


----------



## toje (22. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das hielt sich echt in Grenzen, sonst wäre ich gestern nicht gefahren. Gestern gingen auch schon wieder ein paar Dinge, die vorgestern noch nicht so toll gingen. Das Ziel rückt näher....




was hast du denn heute an der as gemacht...war das das ziel!?


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Mai 2011)

Juhu Jungs! Fast heile vom geisskopf zurück. Super Park, richtig nette Strecken! Kann man mal für 2 Tage hin. Schreibe morgen in der IG mal was dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Boah, war das anstrengend an der AS  Und irgendwas am Hinterbau ist kaputt




Jau heute lief einem echt die
Suppe runter, mann mann, auf jeden Fall haben wir bald unseren Holgi wieder aufm Drahtesel und dann noch den Afrikanerquäler und dann gehts wieder ab!


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> was hast du denn heute an der as gemacht...war das das ziel!?



Moin, Mädels. War gestern dort zum Zuschauen....noch. Aber richtig lange wird´s nicht mehr dauern, bis ich das Norco wieder fahren werde. Es geht gut vorwärts....



NuMetal schrieb:


> Juhu Jungs! *Fast heile* vom geisskopf zurück. Super Park, richtig nette Strecken! Kann man mal für 2 Tage hin. Schreibe morgen in der IG mal was dazu!


Hoffe, es ist nichts schlimmes....


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Moin, ne, wieder nichts wovon man erzählen kann. Ähnlich wie in Willingen, Table voll durchgezogen und zu spät gemerkt das direkt danach nen hoher Anlieger kommt und voll eingekratert. Prellung rechte Hüfte, nachdem ich mir ja in den letzten 7 Wochen 2 mal die linke geprellt habe.
Lenker sieht verzogen aus, habt ihr da ne Idee wie man das checkt? Und welchen hol ich mir als nächstes? Blauen Spike 777 Evo mit 5mm Rise oder nen Sixpack Flat oder ...

PS: Schaut mal in 5 Minuten in die IG


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn der Lenker schon krumm aussieht, dann ist er es in der Regel auch. Hau wech das Ding.


----------



## toje (23. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin, ne, wieder nichts wovon man erzählen kann. Ähnlich wie in Willingen, Table voll durchgezogen und zu spät gemerkt das direkt danach nen hoher Anlieger kommt und voll eingekratert. Prellung rechte Hüfte, nachdem ich mir ja in den letzten 7 Wochen 2 mal die linke geprellt habe.
> Lenker sieht verzogen aus, habt ihr da ne Idee wie man das checkt? Und welchen hol ich mir als nächstes? Blauen Spike 777 Evo mit 5mm Rise oder nen Sixpack Flat oder ...
> 
> PS: Schaut mal in 5 Minuten in die IG


 

man man man, kauf dir ein touren bike!!! 

wenn du schon zweifel hast an dem lenker, dann nix wie weg mit dem dreck!!!neuer lenker...keine frage, der race face atlas natürlich!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> man man man, kauf dir ein touren bike!!!



  Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind....kleine Runde heute, der Herr?


----------



## hugecarl (23. Mai 2011)

Geheimnis gelüftet, das Geräusch aus dem Hinterbau kommt nicht von den Lagern. Es sind einige Speichen hinten locker. Hab die Lager alle mal festgezogen, Spiel ist aber immer noch da.


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Lockere Speichen? Auch nicht schlecht, was machst du denn da mit deinen Laufrädern?

Atlas FR mit den 0,5" Rise oder soll ich mich an ne Flatbar wagen?


----------



## hugecarl (23. Mai 2011)

Frag ich mich auch ... vor allem weil das neu war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Lockere Speichen? Auch nicht schlecht, was machst du denn da mit deinen Laufrädern?
> 
> Atlas FR mit den 0,5" Rise oder soll ich mich an ne Flatbar wagen?



Flat...


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Btw. bin ich voll Stolz auf mich 
Gestern nen bisschen Drops geübt und hab meist meine Begleitung vorfahren gelassen, einmal biegt die auf 20m Weg vom Downhill ein und ich folge näturlich "blind" und an der Kannte sehe ich, ups, da gehts einfach mal 3m runter mit einem Gefälle wie in Willingen das erste Steilstück, mit dem Unterschied, da sind noch so 2-3 große Felsbrocken aufm Weg, da wars schon zu spät, also Bremse auf und Sturzfrei runter 
Da freut man sich mit 28 noch wie ein Kind und gibt erstmal nen Jubelschrei von sich


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Muss gleich noch was mit Photoshop spielen... den flat von Sixpack (Driver 780) gibts in dem Blau wie meine Wippe hinten  Race Face hat nur die mit 12mm Rise in Farbig und die sind in 3-4 Shops die ich abgeklappert habe - ausverkauft


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

Funktion vor Optik, Barbie!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Du machst mich echt fertig!!!
Muss ich mir jetzt bei ner Flatbar gedanken machen ob 5° Backsweep und 2° Upsweep (Sixpack) besser sind als 9° Backsweep und 0° (Atals FR) Upsweep... verdammt, zu viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

Das hängt eh nur von deinen ungeschickten und krummen Griffeln ab. Da hilft nur testen... Darfst bei mir gerne mal anpacken....äh...natürlich nur den Lenker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Ich bleib wohl nächstes WE auch hier unten und werd mit den Leuten wieder an den Geisskopf oder nach Leogang, dann kann ich dich leider vorher nicht anfassen 

Ich kam mit dem aktuellen gut zurecht, der hatte 15mm Rise, aber kann natürlich sein, dass ich mit deiner Geliebten (Flatbar) besser zurechtkomme und noch geilere Moves vollziehe. Blöd ist halt, dass Anfassen nicht reicht, man muss auch mal damit geritten sein, um die Qualität zu beurteilen


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn du mit deinem alten Lenker klar gekommen bist, dann bleibe doch dabei. In deinem Alter kann man so eine tiefe Front auch nicht mehr fahren. Oder du musst woanders grabbeln...


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe dich auch


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich auch


Was ist jetzt mit der Tourenkiste, Spätzecken?


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Ich lass es mir durch den Kopf gehen, mal schaun was Geldtechnisch so machbar ist am Ende des Monats. Stehen noch 1-2 Sachen an, die vor Frankreich gemacht werden müssen


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

Dann kaufe auf jeden Fall den Lenker, der günstiger ist....


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Hab gleich 3 gekauft
Sixpack - Driver780 XXL-Flatbar Lenker - 2011 - Ausführung:schwarz
Sixpack - Driver780 XXL-Flatbar Lenker - 2011 - Ausführung:blau
Spank - Spike 777 EVO Riserbar Lenker 2011 - Ausführung:5mm - weiss


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. Mai 2011)

Den Spank kannste bei mir mal Probefahren.

Was ist mit Mittwoch AS, habe Zeit und Bock. Dafür wird nichts am WE mit in Park, muss Samstag doch wieder arbeiten und Sonntag ist Freundin angesagt


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Ich schau einfach was sich besser anfühlt, denke es bringt nicht viel es auf nem anderen Bike zu testen, da meins ne andere Geometrie hat und durch die Brücke inkl. Vorbau und die Fox eh tiefer baut. Brauch es halt am nächsten WE wieder fahrtüchtig und komme nichtmehr nach Dortmund bis in 2 Wochen. Lege was zwischen die Klemmung vom Vorbau und rolle über den Hof


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hab gleich 3 gekauft
> Sixpack - Driver780 XXL-Flatbar Lenker - 2011 - Ausführung:schwarz
> Sixpack - Driver780 XXL-Flatbar Lenker - 2011 - Ausführung:blau
> Spank - Spike 777 EVO Riserbar Lenker 2011 - Ausführung:5mm - weiss




Vielleicht solltest Du die ganz Kohle lieber für nen Tourenhobel sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. Mai 2011)

Ist aber auch ne Gewohnheitssache. Ich bin ja auch letztes Jahr und das erstemal in diesem Jahr nen "normalen" Truvativ Holzfeller mit 720mm und 30mm Rise gefahren und habe jetzt denn Spank Evo mit 5mm drauf und hatte am Sonntag dann schon das erstemal mit den neuen Lenker ein gutes Gefühl, die vorherigen Ausfahrten waren sehr ungewohnt bis schwierig.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (23. Mai 2011)

gerade festgestellt das wohl mein rechter bremsgriff die typische code krankheit bekommt.
Weiß jemand ob der reuber da so service bieten kann, wenn nicht, wer kann denn service bieten? Eigentlich mag ich die bremse jetz, entlüftet, angeschliffen usw
neue bremse kann erst in 3 monaten bestellt werden andernfalls


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Welche Krankheit? Undicht? Gibt es kein dichtungskit?

2 von den Lenkern wandern ja zurück Muddy!

Hatte eh schon nen 760er und 15mm, von daher an die Breite bin ich schon gewöhnt, nur weiß ich nicht ob die 15mm tiefer nicht noch meine Angst vor Steilstücken erhöhen. We will see, der Graue würde mir jetzt gehörig den Marsch blasen bei so viel "Mimimi" 

Was ist für das lange WE in 2 Wochen geplant? Ist da nicht in Winterberg was los? 1 Tag Winterberg 1 Tag Willingen? Vielleicht kann unsere Chazilein da wieder und mit Toje, Kira, Muddy und Dem Grauen will ich auch wieder Fahradfahren


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2011)

@Pedda: Hol dir die Ultimate-Hebel. Damit klappt´s!
@Bookwooder:  
@Ray: Meinst du das Pfingst-WE? Da ist wheels of speed in Willingen?
@all: kleine Tour am Mittwoch?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich werde ab Samstag alles hier Unsicher machen!
Nen Kollege (Frithjof) kommt ausm Norden und will sich das hier mal angucken und dann werden wir noch nach Willingen und Winterberg und ab Mittwoch/Donnnerstag sind wir in Winterberg auf den Dirtmasters zum Gucken und Feiern

Also wir sind am Wochenende in Willingen und Winterberg anzutreffen und Montag Nachmittag und Mittwoch an der AS und Ofen


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß Nils!

Ich meine das WE mit dem Vatertag am Domnerstag und dem Freitag der sich so schön als Brückentag anbietet, da bin ich wieder in Dortmund und will euch


----------



## hugecarl (23. Mai 2011)

Ich werde morgen Nachmittag mal mein Laufrad zum Reuber bringen, soll der das mal wieder festziehen alles ... is immerhin kaum nen Monat gefahren. Und dann hoff ich dass der das Mittwoch feddich hat, dann könnte ich Mittwoch ne Runde fahren - Bevorzugt AS


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich meine das WE mit dem Vatertag am Domnerstag und dem Freitag der sich so schön als Brückentag anbietet, da bin ich wieder in Dortmund und will euch



An dem We plane ich das roll-out am Berch!


----------



## toje (24. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind....kleine Runde heute, der Herr?


 

moin moin,

ups...zu spät gelesen.aber ich hatte eh keine zeit gestern...und verdammt schwere beine von sonntag!!!

@ peter: es gibt da einen dichtungssatz für...nur, wenn die dinger einmal anfangen.ich denke der tipp vom chaz ist da gar net so schlecht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ups...zu spät gelesen.aber ich hatte eh keine zeit gestern...und verdammt schwere beine von sonntag!!!



Die habe ich heute. War gestern gut anstrengend. Habt ihr es euch Sonntag gut besorgt? Heute ist Erholung angesagt und morgen geht es weiter!!! Was macht der Benz?


----------



## toje (24. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die habe ich heute. War gestern gut anstrengend. Habt ihr es euch Sonntag gut besorgt? Heute ist Erholung angesagt und morgen geht es weiter!!! Was macht der Benz?


 

ja, sonntag waren wir gut unterwegs.bis der kira dann schlapp gemacht hat-und den schnitt gedrückt hat.war kapott der jonge...es kam sogar mal ein: "Astrid, mach mal nicht so schnell!!!" *bergauf* 

hmm, evtl. werden wir heute noch ne kleine runde drehen.mit. würde ich gerne mal wieder ballern gehen.aber schauen wir mal...

der benz...ich warte auf den kopp.ich habe da gestern so eine tolle mail bekommen, dass der kopf die tage dann mal verschickt wird!!!


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja, sonntag waren wir gut unterwegs.bis der kira dann schlapp gemacht hat-und den schnitt gedrückt hat.war kapott der jonge...es kam sogar mal ein: "Astrid, mach mal nicht so schnell!!!" *bergauf*


  Bjööööhöööörnnn....


toje schrieb:


> hmm, evtl. werden wir heute noch ne kleine runde drehen.mit. würde ich gerne mal wieder ballern gehen.aber schauen wir mal...


Ballern würde ich auch lieber. Aber bald... Immerhin kann ich wieder im Stehen fahren. Und kleine Hüpferchen gehen auch schon.


toje schrieb:


> der benz...ich warte auf den kopp.ich habe da gestern so eine tolle mail bekommen, dass der kopf die tage dann mal verschickt wird!!!


Das hebt die Stimmung. Drücke die Daumen, dass das Ding schnell eintrudelt.


----------



## DerGraue (24. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> An dem We plane ich das roll-out am Berch!


Jo bin dabei dann können wir Humpelbeine ja mal testen was geht


----------



## DerGraue (24. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bjööööhöööörnnn....
> 
> Ballern würde ich auch lieber. Aber bald... Immerhin kann ich wieder im Stehen fahren. Und kleine Hüpferchen gehen auch schon.
> Jup bei mir auch kann auch schon wieder Treppen runterrocken und sowas


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Jup bei mir auch kann auch schon wieder Treppen runterrocken und sowas



  Dann wird´s ja. Dann sind wird bald wieder komplett!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Jo bin dabei dann können wir Humpelbeine ja mal testen was geht



Gesetzt!


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Mai 2011)

Ik freu mir Jungs! überschätzt euch nur nicht


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ik freu mir Jungs! überschätzt euch nur nicht



Keine Sorge. Eine Opferanode reicht ja...


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Mai 2011)

Muddy oder ich?


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Für dich, wenn du mal nicht liegen solltest, könnte es reichen...


----------



## DerGraue (24. Mai 2011)

Muss ich erzählen bin seit 1 1/2 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren eben bin ich mal zum Moosautomaten gefahren und yeah jetzt kann ich mich schon von Kanten abdrücken und nen Bunny machen und Treppen runterspringen PDS ich komme


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Muss ich erzählen bin seit 1 1/2 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren eben bin ich mal zum Moosautomaten gefahren und yeah jetzt kann ich mich schon von Kanten abdrücken und nen Bunny machen und Treppen runterspringen PDS ich komme



  Geht doch...


----------



## DerGraue (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn alles gut wird fahre ich in 4 bis 5 Wochen wieder im Spitzenfeld mit


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Guter Masterplan!!! So muss datt!!!


----------



## DerGraue (24. Mai 2011)

Das Radeln ebend hat mir einen richtigen Kick gegeben Yeah Yeah Yeah......mann bin ich gebammst in der Birne( vor Glück )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Kenne das Gefühl nur zu gut!!! Man grinst da immer von einem Ohr zum anderen...


----------



## DerGraue (24. Mai 2011)

So jetzt werde ich mir noch ein paar schöne sachen fürs Bike bestellen um den Bock noch schöner und leichter zu machen


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Mai 2011)

Was gibts denn feines?
Die Descendant Kurbel kann ich nur empfehlen, sind locker 300-400gr! Ansonsten haut CRC gerade Sachen mehr als gÃ¼nstig raus! Komplette Manitou DÃ¤mpferserie fÃ¼r Teilweise unter  100â¬


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Die Kurbeln kommen bei mir auch dran. Die Dämpfer sind schon recht günstig...haben nur den 6-Way nicht da....oder ich bin blind...


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Mai 2011)

Der Revox ist soll aber besser sein, ist mein ich der Nachfolger. Gleich Einstellmöglichkeiten nur ohne dieses Anti-Wipp geschissen:
6 Way Stahl
6 Way Luft
Revox


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Ist nicht die passende Länge. Der Revox ist aber angeblich ein Einmal-Dämpfer. Gibbet wohl keine Dichtsätze für...


----------



## toje (24. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut wird fahre ich in 4 bis 5 Wochen wieder im Spitzenfeld mit


 

das hat schumacher vor seinem comeback auch gedacht!!! 


jo grauer, mit fr. wird das nix.ich düse nach der arbeit direkt nach holland.


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> das hat schumacher vor seinem comeback auch gedacht!!!


Boah, bist du böse. Ist doch eigentlich mein Job.


----------



## toje (24. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Boah, bist du böse. Ist doch eigentlich mein Job.


 

ich und böse...nööööööööö nie im leben.

nur ehrlich...der lack ist halt ab bei euch, watt willse machen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich und böse...nööööööööö nie im leben.
> 
> nur ehrlich...der lack ist halt ab bei euch, watt willse machen!?



Spachteln und ordentlich lackieren.


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Mai 2011)

Joa und der Luftdämpfer ist leider zu groß, die passen nicht ins Demo. Falls einer mal so nen Rock Shox Vivid Air günstig sieht, der soll super gehen im Demo bei entsprechendem Tune.

Das mit dem Spachteln macht die Sache aber nicht stabiler und besser, die Grundsubstanz zählt. Bei nem Auto würde es einfach an einer anderen Stelle rosten... aber ihr baut ja schon langsam eure eigenen Konkurenz und Nachfolger auf


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> aber ihr baut ja schon langsam eure eigenen Konkurenz und Nachfolger auf



Da können wir aber noch lange ruhig schlafen...


----------



## Hauck (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe! Mir sind gestern im Kreuzviertel aus meinem Keller meine beiden Bikes geklaut worden.

Hier meine "Wanted" Anzeige: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/381249/cat/74

Haltet doch mal die Augen offen... DANKE. 


Grüße vom Christian ( jetzt ohne Bikes )


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Mai 2011)

@derGraue

Abdrücken, Bunnyhop! Damit bist du jetzt schon in der Spitzengruppe unterwegs! 

@all
Morgen ballern AS ca 15 Uhr denke ich


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

@Hauck: Das ist ja finster. Halte die Augen offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

Solche Penner sollte man echt erschlagen ... Aber vielleicht tauchen se ja wieder auf. Ist mein altes Hardtail auch. Einfach immer mal den Bikemarkt und Ebay durchsuchen.


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

100 Schläge auf die nackte Eichel.....schöööööön laaaaangsaaaaam.


----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 100 Schläge auf die nackte Eichel.....schöööööön laaaaangsaaaaam.



Aber mit der Peitsche.


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Brutalo...


----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Brutalo...



Wer hat denn damit angefangen ?


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte aber ´nen kalten Löffel genommen....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Mai 2011)

oooohhhh jjjaaaa 

mehr von diesem Dirtytalk ihr Schweine


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Nur gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## toje (24. Mai 2011)

Hauck schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe! Mir sind gestern im Kreuzviertel aus meinem Keller meine beiden Bikes geklaut worden.
> 
> ...


 

alter schwede...solche typen sollte man echt erschlagen!!!

wo denn genau im kreuzviertel, welche straße???


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Für das Kleingeld verkauft sich max. der Schüler.


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wo denn genau im kreuzviertel, welche straße???


Ich fange an zu kombinieren....


----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

Tut er nicht!


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Da legt der Dortmunder vielleicht noch ´ne Dose Bier drauf, dann sollte es doch langen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Mai 2011)




----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

Weißt du etwa nicht dass ich aus reichem Hause komme ? Also Väterlicherseits ?  Und mit Hansa kommste auch nicht weit


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Der Jung trinkt doch nur so´ne Ekelplörre. Nimm bitte nicht so etwas Hochwertiges.


----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Jung trinkt doch nur so´ne Ekelplörre. Nimm bitte nicht so etwas Hochwertiges.



Worauf spielt man denn da an ?


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Auf Getränke, die nicht aus unserer herrlichen Bierstadt kommen. Obwohl ich eingestehen muss, dass es da schon ein paar leckere Dinge gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

Trinkst du nicht mit Vorliebe Bier aus BAYERN ? Da kommen doch auch die ganzen Leidwill-Fahrer her ?  Dann lieber Hamburg ...


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Da liegt aber daran, dass nur die Bazis ordentliches Weizen brauen können. Die Sauerländer bekommen das z.B. nicht hin. Und die Nordlichter lassen wir mal außen vor. Aber zum Fenster einwerfen ist deren abgefüllte Suppe bestimmt geeignet.


----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

Ich befürchte, dass ich so etwas nicht tue.


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Der Ironiesmilie irritiert etwas...


----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

Besser ?


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Geht. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

Wir sollten eindeutig weniger das Forum zuspammen. Die Betreiber vom IBC haben bestimmt schon nen eigenen Serverraum, wo "Dortmund" draufsteht


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wir sollten eindeutig weniger das Forum zuspammen. Die Betreiber vom IBC haben bestimmt schon nen eigenen Serverraum, wo "Dortmund" draufsteht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wir sollten eindeutig weniger das Forum zuspammen. Die Betreiber vom IBC haben bestimmt schon nen eigenen Serverraum, wo "Dortmund" draufsteht




Definitiv!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Mai 2011)

Hab leider am Brückentag Dienst 

Morgen jemand am Ofen?

Hab grad meinen Bionic Neck Support bekommen, in Carbon bestellt und Normal bekommen!

Bin aber nicht so wirklich sicher ob das Ding in der Größe wirklich passt, fühlt sich beim Fahren gut an... sone Halskrause hatt ich ja noch nie


----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Morgen jemand am Ofen?



Leider nein ... Bike steht beim Reuber. Als ich reinkam, sah er mich ungläubig an und fragte:"Na, wieder alles kaputt?"  Sollte mir das zu denken geben ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Leider nein ... Bike steht beim Reuber. Als ich reinkam, sah er mich ungläubig an und fragte:"Na, wieder alles kaputt?"  Sollte mir das zu denken geben ?




Nein Ihm ,

soll Dir nicht son Müll verkaufen...


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2011)

@Muddy: Du hast aber auch irgendwie die Seuche mit dem Teil...
@Brandi: Ja, sollte es.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Mai 2011)

Heute ballern 15 Uhr AS, Andi und ich sind da


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich bekomme eine mittlere Vollkrise, ich muss doch nochmal los arbeiten und werde es sicher nicht mehr zur AS schaffen. son Dreck aber auch.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Muddy: Du hast aber auch irgendwie die Seuche mit dem Teil...
> @Brandi: Ja, sollte es.




Hi 
ist doch der Richtige , der 2010er ist nicht poliert Carbon ..

aber sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht damit , würde doch mal gern den DBX testen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. Mai 2011)

Moin! Jemand Lust/Laune/Zeit auf ´ne Tour heute Nachmittag?


----------



## toje (26. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin! Jemand Lust/Laune/Zeit auf ´ne Tour heute Nachmittag?


 

moin moin,

astrid und ich wollen heute auch ne runde drehen...denke aber das wir das vor 17 uhr nicht schaffen werden.


----------



## chaz (26. Mai 2011)

Hört sich doch gut an. Wann und wo?


----------



## toje (26. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an. Wann und wo?


 

ich denke so gegen 17 uhr beim krämer könnten wir schaffen!?rufe dich aber noch mal so gegen 16 uhr an.


----------



## chaz (26. Mai 2011)

Gesetzt!    Ick freu mir schon. Bin total heiss auf´s radeln.


----------



## indian66 (26. Mai 2011)

Türchen?
Oder schon den Berch runterbollern?


----------



## chaz (26. Mai 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Türchen?
> Oder schon den Berch runterbollern?



Mit dem Berg warte ich noch 'ne Woche. Aber dann...


----------



## Lazy (26. Mai 2011)

wegen kohlenknappheit is der 888 ers heute in den service gegangen
zwischen morgen und montag gehts endlich weiter


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2011)

Beim Gino kann man doch i.d.R. auf Rechnung schrauben lassen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st44lk33r (27. Mai 2011)

Fährt morgen wer zum Berg oder zum as? Würde gerne morgen und übermorgen entlich mal wieder mit euch biken!  Wäre genial,wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann!


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2011)

Ich bin erst ab nächste Woche wieder am Start. Denke mal so Mi./Do.


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Mai 2011)

Ok!möchte halt entlich mal den Anschluss finden!ewig nur meisterschule ist bissle herb und auf Dauer verliert man die Motivation,da brauche ich mal Abwechslung um einen freien Kopf zu bekommen


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2011)

Irgendwer ist morgen bestimmt unterwegs.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Mai 2011)

Ich bin morgen mit nem Kollegen in Winterberg und Sonntag in Willingen!


----------



## Lazy (27. Mai 2011)

chaz die gabl is nicht beim gino!
der ders macht hats aber beim gino gelernt, also mach ich mir keinen kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st44lk33r (27. Mai 2011)

Ich werde heute erstmal noch eine Tour fahren,und schauen dass ich morgen irgendwie zum Berg komm


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> chaz die gabl is nicht beim gino!
> der ders macht hats aber beim gino gelernt, also mach ich mir keinen kopf



Huckarder Laden?


----------



## Lazy (27. Mai 2011)

korrekt!
ich kenn den jungen seit etwa 20 jahren


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2011)

Boah....bist du alt.


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Mai 2011)

Chazilein!!! Tausend dank, der kleine ist nun da! 780mm breit, 310gr schwer, schwarz anodisiert und flach wie eine Flunder, mal sehen ob er für nen sixpack oder zumindest dicke arme sorgt, bei so viel frontlast. Fühlt sich richtig gut an beim rollen. Sonntag wird er in bmais geprüft!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Mai 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen mit nem Kollegen in Winterberg und Sonntag in Willingen!




Wollte vielleicht auch nach Willingen am Sonntach..vielleicht sieht man sich..

Noch jemand Bock?


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Mai 2011)

Ich kann erst am nächsten WE mit euch Fahrradfahren, sorry


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich kann erst am nächsten WE mit euch Fahrradfahren, sorry




Ja ja die ganze Zeit in den Parks rumrocken und dann einen auf schade machen das haben wir schon gern....


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Mai 2011)

Wer lang hat, lässt lang hängen! Bmais macht schon mächtig spaß! Hab ja was dazu in der IG geschrieben


----------



## asc09 (28. Mai 2011)

Heute um 9:00 Uhr:

Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon

www.ruhrgebiets-marathon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

@ NuMetal: Bin gespannt, wie du damit klar kommst. Ich mag ja die flache Front total.
@ Muddy: Willingen ist noch nichts für mich. Werde nächste Woche Mi./Do. mal das roll-out am Ofen machen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gleich in Willingen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (28. Mai 2011)

Ja dann hau doch ab ey


















Viel Spaß und bleibt heile


----------



## st44lk33r (28. Mai 2011)

fährt heute keiner zum Berg??? ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine lust dort allein zu fahren, da ich sowieso nicht die große erfahrung habe!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

War gerade ein wenig in der B-Mark spielen. Ging für den ersten kleineren Test schon ganz gut. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich mal Anfang der Woche zum Berch fahren....


----------



## hugecarl (28. Mai 2011)

War da gestern auch ne Runde  Da waren wieder so Freaks unterwegs, im OneFoot über den großen Sprung mitm Freerider, dann noch einer, wieder im OneFoot über den großen - aber mit nem Dörtbike


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

Triple backflip. Hammer!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-OsL4eCgP0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - âªJed Mildon World Record Triple Back Flip BMX.â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## hugecarl (28. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Triple backflip. Hammer!
> YouTube        - âªJed Mildon World Record Triple Back Flip BMX.â¬â



 Alter!


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

Was ´ne kranke Anfahrt und was´nen Absprung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (28. Mai 2011)

Die Anfahrt wär mir schon zu krass gewesen


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

@Grauer: Hat Spaß gemacht mit dir etwas zu fahren. Hat mir gefehlt.


----------



## DerGraue (28. Mai 2011)

Ich war eben auch in der B-Mark muss sagen für den anfang nicht schlecht geht eigentlich alles nur keine richtigen Sprünge


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich war eben auch in der B-Mark muss sagen für den anfang nicht schlecht geht eigentlich alles nur keine richtigen Sprünge



Das wird wieder. Hauptsache wieder auf´m Bock!


----------



## DerGraue (28. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Grauer: Hat Spaß gemacht mit dir etwas zu fahren. Hat mir gefehlt.


Mir auch


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Mir auch



Bald jagen wir wieder das Jungvolk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (28. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das wird wieder. Hauptsache wieder auf´m Bock!


Ach klar ich denke mal das ich in 3 bis 4 Wochen mal einen besuch in WIBE machen werde


----------



## DerGraue (28. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bald jagen wir wieder das Jungvolk!


Das können wir jetzt schon


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach klar ich denke mal das ich in 3 bis 4 Wochen mal einen besuch in WIBE machen werde


Dabei!


DerGraue schrieb:


> Das können wir jetzt schon


Yepp.


----------



## DerGraue (28. Mai 2011)

Sobald ich wieder richtig Springen kann werde ich mal den großen Kicker in der B-Mark antesten den fand ich richtig gut


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

Sah bei den Jungx auch geschmeidig aus.


----------



## DerGraue (28. Mai 2011)

Ne schön langsam und doch hoch und weit so muss das sein


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

So´n Bodo-Kicker eben.


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2011)

Schönen Abend noch. Bin dann mal wech. Tschööööö....


----------



## DerGraue (28. Mai 2011)

Jo bin auch mal weg als Bald


----------



## st44lk33r (28. Mai 2011)

Abend  ich war heute am Berg mal wieder ein wenig die Anlieger usw üben!  der kleine Kicker am 2ten Double muss mal wieder hergerichtet werden! aber ansonsten sind beide lines ganz geschmeidig zu fahren

Hab da auch heut Kira getroffen und es war echt funny! hat spass gemacht! Werde morgen so wie es aussieht auch wieder zum Berg! Oder zum as, je nachdem wer eventuell fährt!!!
So und nun Championsleage finale schauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir das Wetter bzw. die Aussichten so anschaue, dann werde ich wohl morgen Nachmittag für eine kleine Runde zum Berch.


----------



## hugecarl (29. Mai 2011)

Heute mal ne Tour mit dem Torque gedreht  Einmal die Mark hoch, durch den Wald bei Dieckmanns und dann zur Syburg und von da aus zum See runter. Bin dann den schweren, komplett umzäunten Spitzkehren Trail zum See runtergefahren, also der, der am nächsten zur Straße rauskommt. Und bis auf die mega enge Kehre am großen Fels bin ich alle Spitzkehren komplett gefahren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Mai 2011)

N#Abend Jungens,

war heute mit Nils in Willingen, na das is mal nen Downhill, da trennt sich die spreu vom Weizen, wobei ich heut eher Spreu war, aber geil zu fahren und mit Anspruch, nächstes mal ist das Roadgap dran, dann aber mit Chazilein und dem Grauen (oder war es das Grauen?) !!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. Mai 2011)

Winterberg war heute auch geil Staubtrocken *husthust* Vorallem der neue "Singletrail" ist ja richtig geil...nur Wurzeln und Kurven

Morgen sind Frithjof und ich am Ofen, so gegen 16Uhr.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Mai 2011)

Also alle ein erfolgreiches WE gehabt? Bmais war auch nen Traum heut! Und der Flat ist 100%ig die richtig Entscheidung gewesen! Freu mich dann auf nächtes WE mit euch in Willingen


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2011)

Bin heute auch am Berch. So um 16.30 Uhr. Willingen wäre noch etwas früh für mich. Aber für Wibe wäre ich bald zu haben.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ...Freu mich dann auf nächtes WE mit euch in Willingen



Dafür würde ich gerne den Sonntag in die Runde werfen. Will da nächste Woche auch hin, bin aber  Do-Sa bei meiner Freundin in Hünxe daher gerne am Sonntag. Was meint ihr gekommen wir wieder ein lüstiges Trüppchen zusammen?


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Mai 2011)

Grüß Gott!
Sonntag können wir mal festhalten, dürfte ja auch recht leer sein, weil in Winterberg Dirtmasters ist  Würde aber gern auch Samstag oder Freitag hin, wäre da jemand zu begeistern?

@Chaz: An Pfingsten ist ja Wheels of Speed in Willingen, da könnte man ja mal schauen fahren und dann am nächsten Tag nach Winterberg, sprich dort irgendwie nächtigen.

Bin noch total geflasht von gestern, sachen gefahren wo ich noch vor 2 Wochen geschoben hätte und schonmal für PDS geübt, den Downhill "blind" ohne Führer runter und eigenen Line gesucht


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> @Chaz: An Pfingsten ist ja Wheels of Speed in Willingen, da könnte man ja mal schauen fahren und dann am nächsten Tag nach Winterberg, sprich dort irgendwie nächtigen.


Werde den Sonntag und den Montag in Willingen sein. Aber in der Woche wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Mai 2011)

Unter der Woche bin ich leider im Süden 
Wird sich schon wer finden, zum Fahrradfahren

Wo ist unser Oachkatzlschwoaf auf XTC?

Kira, Toje, Muddy... Freitag oder Samstag nach Willingen?


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wo der Nutellatyp abgebleiben ist...


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Mai 2011)

An alle PDSler, schaut mal in die IG, da gings um ein Vorplanungstreffen. Link zur Terminfindungsumfrage ist drin

Location: Wieder beim Typen mit dem Nachbarn der bestimmt mal Dorfpolizist war?!


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Pistenpflege steht auch etwas in der IG....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Mai 2011)

Bin jetzt gleich mit Frithjof am Ofen

Ein bisschen schwitzen....


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2011)

Kinders!!! War gerade am Berch. Ich grinse mir echt einen wech!!! War sooooo guuuuut! Ging für die erste Belastungsprobe echt ganz gut. Krater gerockt!!! Yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (30. Mai 2011)

Yeah! Aber direkt wieder über den Krater ?  Du bist doch bekloppt.


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2011)

Yepp. Aber schön.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

jo war geil heute, zu warm klar, aber toll auch mal wieder unser chazilein am Berch zusehen und der st44k33r war auch noch mit am Start. *gefällt mir Button drück*

Aber keine Ausfahrt ohne Vorkomnisse, 5 km vorm heimatlichen Hafen reißt mir die Kette und ich musste mitm Trettrad zurück

Dabei fällt mir das ich mein letztes Kettenschloß mal verliehen habe und noch keines als Ersatz bekommen habe.
*böse in die Richtung des Schülers guck*


----------



## hugecarl (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bitte um Vergebung! Bekommst demnächst eins!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Vergebung! Bekommst demnächst eins!



Vergebung erhälst du aber erst wenn du nächste mal mitkommst auf eine unserer Touren und immer wenn es berghoch geht mein Rad mit hoch schiebst


----------



## hugecarl (30. Mai 2011)

Bevor ich mit euch toure, muss ich mir soviel Kondition aufbauen, dass ich in einem Rutsch die Bittermark hochkomme


----------



## DerGraue (30. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kinders!!! War gerade am Berch. Ich grinse mir echt einen wech!!! War sooooo guuuuut! Ging für die erste Belastungsprobe echt ganz gut. Krater gerockt!!! Yeah!


Sehr Geil  Ich denke mal in ein paar Wochen bin ich auch so weit dann gehts wieder ab. Yeah


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

Ne etwas mehr Kondition wirste brauchen, erst wenn du soviel Dampf im Schuh hast das dir wie bei mir die Kette beim Uphill reißt reißt darfste mit


----------



## hugecarl (30. Mai 2011)

Ich fand die Temperaturen angenehm, und ich durfte heute Möbel schleppen. Und die Ausdauer hab ich bald bestimmt


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Mai 2011)

Ey, an nem langen WE nur einmal Bikepark  will nicht allein hin.

Brandi kommst du am Sonntag dann auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

Würde ja auch gerne öfter nur müsste ich da nen Streit mit meiner Freundin anzettel damit die mich vom Hacken läßt

Ne Spaß bei Seite dieses Mal geht leider nicht öfter.


----------



## hugecarl (30. Mai 2011)

Hmm ... vonner Kohle her passt das nich wirklich. Aber ich schau mal, was sich so machen lässt  Gebe dann Bescheid.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

Ist Monatsanfang da iss immer Kohle da, scheiß auf den Rest des Monats


----------



## hugecarl (30. Mai 2011)

Meine Mutter hat die komische Angewohnheit die Kohle immer erst am 3ten Sonntag des Monats zu geben


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

freitag ist der 3.  wir wollen Sonntag hin


----------



## hugecarl (30. Mai 2011)

Sonntag ist der 5te. Also bekomm ich die Kohle an Sonntag, dem 19ten. Weil dritter Sonntag.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

dann haste ja jetzt erst vor kurzem Kohle bekommen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

lass dich nicht so beeinflussen ich mache nur ein bißchen Spaß


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Mai 2011)

Wes finden sich bestimmt noch ein paar Leute die mitm Ray spielen gehen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Mai 2011)

Oh gottchen, ich glaub du hast lange kein Staub mehr geschluckt oder?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Oh gottchen, ich glaub du hast lange kein Staub mehr geschluckt oder?



Am Wochenende kann ich nich , bin mit Frau in Hämburch und da isses ja bekanntermaßen recht fläch...machen aber ne Sagway-Tour    

Aber viel Spaß in Willingen!


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Mai 2011)

In Bischofsmais kannst Fahrtechnikkurse für Saways buchen  Die haben dann dicke Stollenreifen drauf und fahren auf nem Flachen Parkplatz 10cm Holzrampen hoch und runter 

Viel Spaß in Hamburg, wollte just auch an diesem WE dahin, aber leider hat meine Begleitung abgesagt


----------



## st44lk33r (31. Mai 2011)

Also ich wäre auch noch zu haben, um mit in den bikepark zu fahren! benötige aber dann eine mitfahr gelegenheit! würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand mitschleppen kann bin auch handzahm^^


----------



## Lazy (31. Mai 2011)

ich brauch bis dahin die gabel zurück und meine lieferung bremsbeläge


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Wer ist denn überhaupt am WE noch hier um in heimischen Gefilden zu ballern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (31. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer ist denn überhaupt am WE noch hier um in heimischen Gefilden zu ballern?


 
wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, können wir mal gucken nech.


----------



## Lazy (31. Mai 2011)

grad erfahren: hab irgendwie den zugstufen einsteller zerbombt ... daher ölverlust ... oh oh


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> grad erfahren: hab irgendwie den zugstufen einsteller zerbombt ... daher ölverlust ... oh oh


Killaaaaa!



toje schrieb:


> wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, können wir mal gucken nech.


Dann lasse dich mal gut pflegen. Die As ruft.


----------



## toje (31. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Killaaaaa!
> 
> 
> Dann lasse dich mal gut pflegen. Die As ruft.


 

@ lazy: jonge jonge, der mongo kennt seine kräfte nicht!!!
@ chaz: jau, heute mal ein paar legale drogen in der apotheke holen!!!


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

toje schrieb:


> @ chaz: jau, heute mal ein paar legale drogen in der apotheke holen!!!


Dann mach mal ´nen Großeinkauf.


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs!

Was hat den unser lieblings Pistenraudi?
Chazilein, bin ja auch noch da, Freitag könnten wir ja bei entsprechendem Wetter AS oder Ofen rocken.

@Stalker: Kann dich schon mitnehmen, wenn du Stubenrein bist, was hälst du von Samstag Willingen oder ist dir Freitag lieber? Sonntag hätte ich auch einen Platz frei, wenn Brandi nicht mit will.

Nils, Raphnex, was ist mit euch und Willingen?


----------



## st44lk33r (31. Mai 2011)

@NuMetal: Geile sache, mir persönlich ist es egal, da ich auch Freitag frei habe, muss das nur mal mit meinem weibchen besprechen ich sag dir später noch bescheid!


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer ist denn überhaupt am WE noch hier um in heimischen Gefilden zu ballern?



Ich.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. Mai 2011)

Also Frithjof und ich sind ab Donnerstag in Winterberg aufm Dirtmasters!

Aber wenn ihr nach Willingen wollt, kommen wir mal rüber


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

Abgemacht  Könnt euch die Tage aussuchen.

Werd dann wohl mit St44lk33r am Freitag hin zum warm fahren und Sonntag dann mal dem Dortmunder das Fell über die Ohren ziehen.

Brandi, ich hol meine Feder am Donnerstag, sonst dreh ich noch durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

So, Mädels. Ich bin nachher am Berch zur Pistenpflege. So ab 16.30 Uhr.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. Mai 2011)

Die neuen Reifen gehen ordentlich ab


----------



## toje (31. Mai 2011)

hey nils, cooles pic!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

WTF... hast du dich da noch gefangen? Wo warst unterwegs?


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Brandi, ich hol meine Feder am Donnerstag, sonst dreh ich noch durch



Mach das.



chaz schrieb:


> So, Mädels. Ich bin nachher am Berch zur Pistenpflege. So ab 16.30 Uhr.



Öhm, kannst du mich in Wellinghofen einsammeln oder so ? Dann kann ich dir helfen, muss mir dann nur immer sagen, was ich zu tun habe 

Und nettes Bild.


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Kann ich machen. Welches Bild?


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

Das von dem Nils... ich sehs genau, ein Bein ist nicht auf dem Pedal!!!


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Schickes pic. Sieht aber nach "Bumms" danach aus.


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

Ja 
Ich fragte schon, aber er will nicht antworten, aber selbst wenn, die Schräglage ist schon nicht ohne, leider hört der Anlieger nen halben Meter später auf 

Sieht nach Minions aus oder? Meine Wicked Will hats in Bmais am WE ganz gut zerfressen auf dem Geröll DH, bin ja schwer begeistert von ihnen, aber vielleicht gehts ja noch besser mit Minions, hat wer vielleicht welche die nur noch für 2-3mal Bikepark reichen und gibt sie mir für nen 1-2 Kästen Gesternsaft her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kann ich machen. Welches Bild?



Ich meinte das vom Nils. Wann wollen wir uns dann in Wellinghofen treffen ? Ich würde sagen, da ungefähr beim Reuber.


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Mit so abgerockten Dingern wirst du wohl kaum feststellen, dass die Dinger was können. Einmal weniger nach Willingen und neue kaufen....


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich meinte das vom Nils. Wann wollen wir uns dann in Wellinghofen treffen ? Ich würde sagen, da ungefähr beim Reuber.



So 16.10 Uhr-16.15 Uhr beim Frank vor der Tür.


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So 16.10 Uhr-16.15 Uhr beim Frank vor der Tür.



Ohne Rad oder ? Und dran denken, ich nix haben Werkzeug ...


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Buddeln! Arbeiten! Nicht fahren....


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2011)

Is klar! Hätte ja sein können dass du zusätzlich auch noch direkt fahren wolltest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn du mit der Arbeit fertig bist, dann kannst du keinen Lenker mehr halten.


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2011)

Okay  Bin ja nicht im Bilde wies am Berg aussieht, war da das letzte Mal im Januar.


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Vor allem muss dieses blöde Blütengedönse da wech. Das nervt...


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit so abgerockten Dingern wirst du wohl kaum feststellen, dass die Dinger was können. Einmal weniger nach Willingen und neue kaufen....



Das ist KEINE Option! Und die Wicked Will gibts halt im mom sehr günstig in den Shops, 2010er FR Version für 25 ist halt schon nen Schnapper.
Und nein, ich hatte noch nie nen Platten mit der FR Version.


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

Leg lieber 10 Euro mehr an.


----------



## DerGraue (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo: Am WE bin ich mal am Ofen ich denke die ersten beiden Doubles sind drinn und wenn das funkioniert fällt der Krater auch bald muss mal langsam aus den pötten kommen das Rumgeassel geht ja so nicht mehr weiter


----------



## DerGraue (31. Mai 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Die neuen Reifen gehen ordentlich ab


Geil


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Mai 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Die neuen Reifen gehen ordentlich ab




Na das is man geiler Race-style !!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Mai 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Vor allem muss dieses blöde Blütengedönse da wech. Das nervt...




Ah der Waldfeger ist wieder unterwegs....was hab ich gehört, mit dem Schorken schon wieder übern Krater, ein ungezogener Bursche..

Das lässt hoffen auf mehr...


----------



## DerGraue (31. Mai 2011)

So hab jetzt 1 Std mein Bein gefoltert mit Gewichten hab mal den umfang vom Bein gemessen hab am Oberschenkel und Wade 4cm weniger umfang gegenüber dem linken Bein hab also noch viel zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (31. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> So hab jetzt 1 Std mein Bein gefoltert mit Gewichten hab mal den umfang vom Bein gemessen hab am Oberschenkel und Wade 4cm weniger umfang gegenüber dem linken Bein hab also noch viel zu tun



Immer ran, die Zeit rennt


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

Drücke die Daumen... wenn wir helfen können, binden dir gern den Raphi an's Bein


----------



## DerGraue (31. Mai 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Drücke die Daumen... wenn wir helfen können, binden dir gern den Raphi an's Bein


Na ja der ist mir noch zu schwer


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. Mai 2011)

Hier votet mal, FDW!
Schön auf gefällt mir klicken

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/906190


Also morgen ab ca. 13Uhr sind Frithjof und ich nochmal an der AS
Donnerstag morgen fahren wir dann nach Winterberg und campen da und Freitag wollen wir nochmal nach Willingen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Mai 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Na ja der ist mir noch zu schwer




Doch nicht zum Ziehen, zum gezogen werden.....


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ah der Waldfeger ist wieder unterwegs....



Jau, der Chaz und Ich waren heute fleißig. Haben den zweiten Double, die Kraterkurve, das kleine Gap repariert. Und die beiden Lines fast komplett freigefegt


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2011)

@Muddy: Jau, Krater rocken geht wieder. Bald Wibe und Co. (Willingen und KALWES).
@Nils: Erledigt!
@Brandy: Bist richtig fleißig gewesen! "Gefällt-mir-Button" drück!!!


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2011)

Danke


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Hier votet mal, FDW!
> Schön auf gefällt mir klicken
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/906190
> ...



Erledigt! Hast aber nicht gesagt ob du danach gefahren bist oder Staub geschluckt hast 

Wir sehen uns dann Freitag! Ike freu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2011)

@Brandi und Chaz, danke für die Streckenpflege!


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2011)

Reiner Eigennutz! Wer ist denn heute im heimischen Wäldern unterwegs?


----------



## indian66 (1. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Reiner Eigennutz! Wer ist denn heute im heimischen Wäldern unterwegs?



Nur tourimässig, wie immer


----------



## indian66 (1. Juni 2011)

Muss mir wohl doch mal nen Bergabrad besorgen...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (1. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Reiner Eigennutz! Wer ist denn heute im heimischen Wäldern unterwegs?



zum budeln oder zum fahren?


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2011)

Fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. Juni 2011)

fährt irgendwer am WE nach Winterberg?
Wer will denn alles nach willingen am sonntag und wer ist dabei motorisiert


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juni 2011)

Also: Nils und nen Kumpel sind übers WE in Winterberg und kommen am Freitag nach Willingen um mit Stalker und mir ein wenig Fahrrad zu fahren

Am Sonntag fahren, Andy, der Dortmunder und ich nach Willingen, dabei hätte ich bis dato noch einen Platz frei.


----------



## st44lk33r (1. Juni 2011)

Jop alles abegklärt, mit Freitag ist bei mir geregelt sollten uns dann nur noch nen treffpunkt suchen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (1. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand wo ich Oury griffe in dortmund kaufen kann?


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2011)

Gibbet hier wohl nicht. Musst du im Netz bestellen. War heute am Berch. Piste ist richtig gut geworden. Freitag geht´s weiter.
@Muddy: Reifenkillaaaaa!


----------



## hugecarl (1. Juni 2011)

Sitzt morgen jemand auf dem Bike ?


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht gegen 16-17uhr AS oder Ofen auf ne kleine runde


----------



## hugecarl (2. Juni 2011)

Das wär doch was - Inzwischen kann ich beim Bergabfahren auch wieder sorglos treten - Kefü ist verbaut. Ofen wäre mir vom Fahren her morgen lieber, muss nur zusehen wie ich da hinkomme.


----------



## chaz (2. Juni 2011)

Passt bitte beim Anlieger vor´m Krater auf. Der ist noch stellenweise relativ weich. Und beim raufschieben die Furchen wieder brav platt treten, ne?!


----------



## hugecarl (2. Juni 2011)

Fährt jetzt heute jemand ? Oder muss ich meine Kefü alleine einweihen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (2. Juni 2011)

Nimm mal meine Feder mit, werd so gegen 17uhr da sein, am Ofen.


----------



## hugecarl (2. Juni 2011)

Ob ich das bis 17 Uhr schaffe weiß ich aber nich. Kanns du mich vielleicht in Aplerbeck oder so einsammeln ? Das wäre super


----------



## Raphnex (2. Juni 2011)

Ich werde auch so gegen halb sechs da sein


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Juni 2011)

Hm, 17uhr Aplerbeck, ok! Weißt ja wo. Muss Auto ausladen, ist voll


----------



## hugecarl (2. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank!  Bis gleich.


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Juni 2011)

Freu mich Raphi


----------



## Raphnex (2. Juni 2011)

Ich werde auch so gegen halb sechs da sein


----------



## hugecarl (2. Juni 2011)

Kurze Aktion war das heute, aber nett mal wieder am Berg gewesen zu sein. Der Anlieger vorm Krater ist aber immer noch n bissel weich. Und der Ray hat endlich seine Feder  Wer ist denn morgen auf dem Bike ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Passt bitte beim Anlieger vor´m Krater auf. Der ist noch stellenweise relativ weich. Und beim raufschieben die Furchen wieder brav platt treten, ne?!




Ja Ja ,

das chazilein rockt wieder richtig, heissa....und nette Streckenpflege, der TÜV sagt:spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (2. Juni 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wie man sich am ersten double rechts hinlegen kann. Hat richtig Rums gemacht, muss die dicke Wurzel übersehen haben und dann ging er über den Lenker


----------



## Dortmunder79 (2. Juni 2011)

Ray du bist nen Kamikaze Pilot
bleib bloß heile du, nicht das hinterher mein erdrutschartiger Sieg, welcher deine blamable Niederlage bedeutet, angezweifelt werden kann


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Juni 2011)

Och Mädel, mach dir keine sorgen, auch ein-beinig werd ich dir ne gute Show bieten und dich schlagen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (2. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ... auch ein-beinig ....



hoffen wir das es nicht soweit kommt 


Und ne gute Show erwarte ich, aber was am Ende zählt ist wer am schnellsten unten ist und nicht wer die beste Show geliefert hat

In den Sinne und dem deiner neuen Signatur, kannst du mich absofort Freund nennen, weil ich Geschwindigkeit bin


----------



## st44lk33r (2. Juni 2011)

Battle am Vatertag! NuMetal VS Dortmunder : !!!

Ich freue mich auf morgen, das erste mal willingen, hoffe das ich mich einigermaßen vernünftig anstelle, und einigermaßen heile nach hause komme!


----------



## chaz (3. Juni 2011)

@Brandi: An ca. 16.30 Uhr am Berch.
@Ray: Wie sagte Toje schon so schön: Kauf dir ´nen Tourenbock!!!   
Viel Spaß in Willingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (3. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Brandi: An ca. 16.30 Uhr am Berch.



Kannste mich in Wellinghofen oder Hacheney einsammeln ?  Wäre super, danke.


----------



## chaz (3. Juni 2011)

Habe den Radträger schon voll. Der Schwerter macht einen auf autofreien Freitag.     Drei Räder passen nicht da drauf. Außer Hollandräder vielleicht...


----------



## hugecarl (3. Juni 2011)

Hmm, mal schauen, vielleicht fahr ich ne Tour oder komm mittem Bus oder so


----------



## st44lk33r (3. Juni 2011)

Moin Männers, Willingen heute, war ein voller Erfolg, hab die Strecken  mal ein wenig unter die Lupe genommen, sogar einen double im dh 2 mal  gut geglückt gesprungen, die freeride strecke find ich auch echt gut,  nur bei der  letzten abfahrt, kam ich bei dem einen double zu kurz, und  dann hab ich mich halt Lang gemacht! Das Knie ein wenig verdreht, sollte  aber in einer woche wieder ok sein! und eine leichte schulter blesur!!!  

 Alles in allem echt geil, bin super zufrieden mit meiner Leistung dort,  und ich merke da steckt ne menge potenzial drin Abwarten was die  Zukunft dazu sagt!


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Juni 2011)

Hut ab Chris, warst gut unterwegs!
Was Nils da mit dem unaussprechlichen abgezogen hat, huiiiiiii! 
Chazilein, bei den beiden kannst schauen wie man Links in das 2te Steilstück dropt.
Wurde mal wieder vom Winde verweht im Zielsprung, Hinterrad weg, Pedal in den Boden und von 100 auf 0 in SOFORT 

Wann sollen wir morgen zur AS?


----------



## hugecarl (3. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wann sollen wir morgen zur AS?



Wäre auch dabei. Vorzugsweise Nachmittags.


----------



## chaz (4. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wurde mal wieder vom Winde verweht im Zielsprung, Hinterrad weg, Pedal in den Boden und von 100 auf 0 in SOFORT


Du hast aber z.Z. ´ne hohe Erdungsquote!!! Wäre das was für dich?  







NuMetal schrieb:


> Wann sollen wir morgen zur AS?


Sollen wir mal 14.00 Uhr unten festhalten?


----------



## toje (4. Juni 2011)

moin moin,

der kira will sich um elf uhr bei mir melden...bin ja mal gespannt!?


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Juni 2011)

Boah, bin voll wie ne Haubitze und kann nichtmehr pennen!


----------



## hugecarl (4. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sollen wir mal 14.00 Uhr unten festhalten?



Werde auch so um 14 Uhr am Parkplatz auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> der kira will sich um elf uhr bei mir melden...bin ja mal gespannt!?



Ich auch!!!

@Barbie: Wer saufen kann, kann auch radeln.


----------



## DerGraue (4. Juni 2011)

Tach auch war gestern ein geiler Tag die ersten beiden Doubles sind bezwungen der rest fällt wahrscheinlich nächste Woche und dann geht es nach Winterberg Yeah


----------



## st44lk33r (4. Juni 2011)

Wie siehst eigentlich aus was willingen nächste woche angeht, also bei wheel of speed, wer fährt hin, und hat eventuell noch 2 plätzchen frei? wollte meinem mädel mal schaun wie es richtig geht!


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Juni 2011)

So, guten morgen Welt, ich bin wach!

Wollte jetzt morgen noch wer mit nach Willingen? Suche noch nen Mitfahrer, der mir nachher das Radler bezahlt 

Chaz: Meld dich mal nach dem Biken, bitte


----------



## chaz (4. Juni 2011)

War wieder eine schöne, aber anstrengende Aktion an der AS! Ergebnis: 3x links, 2x rechts, 1x TT, 1x Zecke!!!
@stalker: Für Montag hätte ich wohl noch ein Plätzchen frei.


----------



## hugecarl (4. Juni 2011)

Jau, heute lief einem echt der Schweiß nur so runter, das war übel. War aber auch nicht mein Tag ... und ich glaube nachdem ich den 4ten Tag in Folge biken gehe darf ich auch schlecht drauf sein  Morgen gönn ich mir erstmal nen ruhigen.


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Juni 2011)

Peter: Was war wegen morgen, wolltest du mit?

An den Rest, hab noch immer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit frei!


----------



## st44lk33r (4. Juni 2011)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren morgen,aber ich bin ja auf einem Geburtstag! Sonst würde ich wieder paar Fotos machen!


----------



## chaz (4. Juni 2011)

Bin Dienstag wohl wieder auf dem Rad. Jemand Lust auf ´ne schöne Ballerei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (4. Juni 2011)

Ich


----------



## chaz (5. Juni 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Bin gleich am Berch! So in einer Stunde....


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juni 2011)

Juhu, schöner Tag und der Regen kam Pünktlich zum Schluß um 17Uhr 

Andy ist über den Startdrop und ich hab 2-3mal sauber den Corner gesprungen und endlich wieder den Step-Down am Waldeingang oben.

Das geilste war aber Bobby Root, der mal kurz gezeigt hat, was wir nächste Woche beim Wheels of Speed sehen dürfen. Den riesen Step-Down nach dem Corner einfach gestylt, kurz aufgekommen, abgehoben über das Steinfeld, kurz aufgekommen und mit nem affen Zahn über den mittleren Stein ins erste Steilstück. Kurze Pause, wir konnten runter zum Roadgap und was er dann abgezogen hat, Drop ins 2te Steilstück und Ladung im unteren Drittel vom Steilstück, super smooth über den Roadgap und wäre er nicht vom Pedal gerutscht, hätte er mal kurz den kompletten Gap danach auch gesprungen. Das ganze mit Rucksack auf und dem iPod zwischen Helm und Brillenband geklemmt und Musik auf den Ohren, sau lässig der Typ.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Juni 2011)

Nicht schlecht! Freitag war er ja auch schon da Aber hab ihn nur einmal kurz oben gesehen, dann war er auch schon weg

Achja, ich hab noch so ein blaues Kettenblatt für dich


----------



## chaz (5. Juni 2011)

Bobby ist ein lustiger Typ und flott unterwegs. Fährt aber einen absoluten Rodeo-Style. Nächstes WE wird man wieder Leute sehen, die es richtig können.... Greg Minnaar war im letzten Jahr eine Augenweide. Der Typ fährt smooth... Ebenso Gee, Aaron und Co. Leider werden die wohl in diesem Jahr nicht fahren.


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juni 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Achja, ich hab noch so ein blaues Kettenblatt für dich



Muss sich bis nächstes WE gedulden  dachte schon du hast die 30 versoffen

@Chaz: Ja, stimmt, aber schonbeeindruckend was man mit einem Fahrrad und Fahrkönnen so alles anstellen kann und das live zu sehen, wo unser einer sich einen abbricht um überhaupt unten anzukommen  War auch total locker und hatte nen Lied oder nen Spruch auf den Lippen.

Sieh zu das du Fit wirst, brauche dann auch mal wen, der mich über die Steilstücke prügelt, die Beiden heut waren da einfach zu locker drauf und der Startdrop muss jetzt auch fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juni 2011)

Ach und der Dortmunder will die Regeln für unseren Wettstreit ändern, der Downhill wird 3mal gefahren und in Etappen, weil er sonst aus der Puste kommt und Zeit wird dann auch gestoppt, sobald er steht und dann nur die besten Zeiten werden addiert


----------



## Dortmunder79 (5. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ach und der Dortmunder will die Regeln für unseren Wettstreit ändern, der Downhill wird 3mal gefahren und in Etappen, weil er sonst aus der Puste kommt und Zeit wird dann auch gestoppt, sobald er steht und dann nur die besten Zeiten werden addiert



Moment Moment, das war Andys Idee, Im Herbst bin ich so fit das ich dich schwindelig fahre ohne auch nur ins schwitzen zukommen

War schon ziemlich cool heute, wenn ich nicht noch so fertig vom saufen am Vatertag gewesen wäre bzw. vom Freitag. wäre auch etwas mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch war gestern ein geiler Tag die ersten beiden Doubles sind bezwungen der rest fällt wahrscheinlich nächste Woche und dann geht es nach Winterberg Yeah




Schön schön, 

bin dabei...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Juni 2011)

Hey Haämburch war goil,

echt zu empfehlen und die Segway -Tour auch, macht echt Laune die Teile,

also nächstes mal mit Offroadreifen und nen Downhill runter...


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey Haämburch war goil,
> 
> echt zu empfehlen und die Segway -Tour auch, macht echt Laune die Teile,
> 
> also nächstes mal mit Offroadreifen und nen Downhill runter...



...und schön über den Krater whippen!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute!

Mal ne Frage an die Experten, es ist doch nicht normal, dass im Helm das Styroporzeug leicht in der darüberliegenden Schale wackelt, oder? Es fällt zwar nicht raus, ist aber nichtmehr fest verbunnden


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Experten, es ist doch nicht normal, dass im Helm das Styroporzeug leicht in der darüberliegenden Schale wackelt, oder? Es fällt zwar nicht raus, ist aber nichtmehr fest verbunnden



Der Kram sollte eigentlich fest sein.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juni 2011)

Dann ist er wohl hinüber!


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2011)

Zu viele Erdungen...


----------



## toje (6. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Dann ist er wohl hinüber!


 

was ist denn das für ein helm!?bei meinem spezi hatte ich das auch mal...den konnte man locker kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juni 2011)

3-4 harte Einschläge mit dem Kopf, ja, merkt man es sehr? Ist mein Leben noch Lebenswert? Soll ich mir nen neuen holen oder hoffen, dass ein kaputter Helm mich schneller erlöst?

Warst du mit deinem D3 bei dem warmen Wetter schon unterwegs? Merkt man die bessere Belüftung?


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2011)

Ein Barbiehelm:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Belüftung bei dem D3 ist top. Um einiges besser als bei meinem 661.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juni 2011)

THE, Styropor konnte ich nicht rausziehen und wills auch nicht rausreißen um es dann irgendwie zu kleben, es wackelte halt sehr, war schon verwundert, hab ich gestern nur gemerkt, weil ich die Polster zum waschen raus genommen habe


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn mit morgen, Mädels? Ballern?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit morgen, Mädels? Ballern?




Morgen werd ich nich schaffen, aber am Mittwoch würd ich doch gern mal wieder am Ofen rumradeln..

@numetal, schau doch erstmal genau nach ,oftmals sind die Styropordinger nur mit Heißklebe oder sogar Klett arretiert, deswegen nen Helm wegzuschmeißen ist zu schade....aber wenn das Styropor rissig ist oder Dellen aufweist hat ers hinter sich...


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2011)

Moin. Morgen soll es mächtig nass werden. Würde wohl heute gerne auf´s Gerät.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Juni 2011)

Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich heute fahre. Wohin wollteste denn ?


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2011)

16.30 Uhr am Berch.


----------



## hugecarl (7. Juni 2011)

Hmm, ich bräuchte ne Mitnahmegelegenheit, wie immer. Zeit hätte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2011)

Klappt nicht. Platz ist schon reserviert...


----------



## hugecarl (7. Juni 2011)

Hmm schade ... Ich werd den Tag feiern, an dem ich mich selber zum Berch kutschieren kann


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2011)

Das glaube ich dir gerne.


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Juni 2011)

Wir werden es auch feiern :/


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Juni 2011)

Für alle mit interesse an einem 3 tägigen Fahrtechnikkurs mit Bobby Root haben, schaut mal in die IG


----------



## hugecarl (7. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wir werden es auch feiern :/



Im Prinzip müsste man auf Berch wohnen, das würde das Problem lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Für alle mit interesse an einem 3 tägigen Fahrtechnikkurs mit Bobby Root haben, schaut mal in die IG



Rodeo lernen?


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Juni 2011)

Schlimmer als das Rodeo das ich jetzt veranstalte, kann es nicht werden 

Btw. gibts noch immer kaum Rückmeldungen, wegen einem Vortreffen vor PDS


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2011)

Ach, war das schön am Berch! Und Donnerstag geht´s nach Wibe.


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Juni 2011)

Nehmt dem Mann die Autoschlüssel weg


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Im Prinzip müsste man auf Berch wohnen, das würde das Problem lösen




Ich vermiete keine Zimmer....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach, war das schön am Berch! Und Donnerstag geht´s nach Wibe.




Irgendwie hab ich den falschen Job......


----------



## hugecarl (7. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich vermiete keine Zimmer....



Aufm Berch, nich am Berch


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich den falschen Job......


Ich auch.   


NuMetal schrieb:


> Nehmt dem Mann die Autoschlüssel weg


----------



## Lazy (8. Juni 2011)

siff!
dichtungen für die gabel werden nicht geliefert und die bremsbeläge ebensowenig


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Juni 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> siff!
> dichtungen für die gabel werden nicht geliefert und die bremsbeläge ebensowenig



Timä,

Du kommst wohl nie mehr aufs Rad....hab Deinen USB Stick noch, ich dachte ich hätte Ihn Dir zurückgegeben, ist in einer Hose aufgetaucht , frisch gewaschen!!!

Heute den Ofen gerockt und was soll ich sagen scheiß Sprung über den Krater und was ist wohl passiert?, ich denke nix, schiebe dann hoch und ?
Natürlich leises Zischen

Mein neuer Schwalbe Schlauch platt, ich glaube der Krater ist nicht mehr mein Freund!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Heute den Ofen gerockt und was soll ich sagen scheiß Sprung über den Krater und was ist wohl passiert?, ich denke nix, schiebe dann hoch und ?
> Natürlich leises Zischen
> 
> Mein neuer Schwalbe Schlauch platt, ich glaube der Krater ist nicht mehr mein Freund!!!!



Nee, ne?! Und ich sach noch....


----------



## Lazy (9. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Timä,
> 
> Du kommst wohl nie mehr aufs Rad....hab Deinen USB Stick noch, ich dachte ich hätte Ihn Dir zurückgegeben, ist in einer Hose aufgetaucht , frisch gewaschen!!!




sach nich sowas!
ich werd schon langsam echt hibbelig.

ajo BTW: angeblich sind in diesem jahr die zecken weitaus mehr in der masse. ne kollegin von mir hatte die tage 18(!!!) von den biestern! und ich hab mir im wald 12 stück krabbelnd von den beinen geholt! heftig


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs!


----------



## indian66 (9. Juni 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> sach nich sowas!
> ich werd schon langsam echt hibbelig.
> 
> ajo BTW: angeblich sind in diesem jahr die zecken weitaus mehr in der masse. ne kollegin von mir hatte die tage 18(!!!) von den biestern! und ich hab mir im wald 12 stück krabbelnd von den beinen geholt! heftig



Da hilft nur schneller fahren und weniger schieben


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin!

Wie sieht das jetzt aus mit Wheels of Speed?
Wer will, wer kommt mit, wer fährt?

Also ich würde ja Sonntag und eventuell Montag hinfahren. Mit meinem Auto und hätte dann auch noch 2 Plätze frei.


----------



## Raphnex (9. Juni 2011)

morgen jemand lust auf ofen oder as?
und heute jemand lust auf ne tour?


----------



## chaz (9. Juni 2011)

Für ´ne kleine Ballerei bin ich wohl morgen zu haben.
Bin Sonntag in Willingen, habe das Auto aber voll. Für Montag habe ich noch ein paar Plätze frei....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich werde am Montag mit Perle nach Willingen fahren. Da wir allerdings nicht allzu lange bleiben werden fahren wir denke ich besser alleine. wie sieht überhaupt der Zeitrahmen dort aus. Wann geht das Rennen los, ab wann lohnt es sich da zu sein und wann ist der ganze Zauber ca. vorbei?


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2011)

Was´ nu mit radeln heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (10. Juni 2011)

Wo wolltesse denn hin ? Für Zusatzticket inner Bahn hab ich gerade keine Kohle


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2011)

Wäre wohl für ein kleines Ründchen an der AS zu haben...


----------



## hugecarl (10. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub ich kneif heute  Hab noch n bissel was zu tun und irgendwie wenig Motivation.


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2011)

Der Raffi wohl auch. Ich warte noch etwas ab...


----------



## hugecarl (10. Juni 2011)

Wurde soeben eingespannt 30-Kilo Säcke in den 4ten Stock zu schleppen. Mit mir kannste also definitiv nicht planen.


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2011)

Ich plane auch nicht mit mir. Ich klemme mir das heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich ist Willingen schon ne lächerliche Nummer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ARlglIUTE&feature=player_embedded#at=22


----------



## Raphnex (10. Juni 2011)

joa also bei dem dauerregen hab ich auch keine lust


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Juni 2011)

Dauerregen, omg!!!  
werd ich morgen etwa nass? Schmuddelig? Dann komme ich ohne Bike!


----------



## hugecarl (10. Juni 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist Willingen schon ne lächerliche Nummer
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ARlglIUTE&feature=player_embedded#at=22



Geile Strecke!


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2011)

Gegen Champery ist das doch Kindergeburtstag.    Trotzdem cool, dass er dabei noch sabbeln kann. Ein vid im Renntempo wäre toll gewesen. Schaut euch mal die Zeiten an, die die Jungs dort am WE gefahren sind.


----------



## chaz (12. Juni 2011)

Moin Mädels. Wie sieht denn das jetzt aus mit Willingen morgen? Ich düse da jedenfalls hin. Der stalker hat sich schon ´nen Platz im Auto reserviert. Hätte also noch was frei....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. Juni 2011)

Ganz vielleicht fahr ich heute noch...aber sieht grade nicht danach aus...

Morgen will ich auch hin Wenn mich jemand mitnehmen will, dann muss ich mit meiner Möhre nicht hinfahren.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Juni 2011)

Hey war doch gerstern ein geiles Gerocke, 
Hut ab chazilein da geht schon gut was...


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Juni 2011)

japp und heut konnte er noch gehen, scheint alles heile zu sein!
Gehts dem Grauen gut?

@Nils: Meld dich mal wegen dem Kettenblatt!!!


----------



## chaz (12. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey war doch gerstern ein geiles Gerocke,
> Hut ab chazilein da geht schon gut was...



Jau, war richtig lustig. Bald wird Willingen gerockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (12. Juni 2011)

Chazilein, hast du morgen noch nen Platz frei und wenn ja, wann wolltest du fahren?

Uh, sind die D3 in Amiland gÃ¼nstig, D3 Comp Speedwing fÃ¼r 260â¬ und nen Kumpel ist gerade drÃ¼ben, also schnell umpacken und als normales Paket nach Deutschland schicken


----------



## chaz (13. Juni 2011)

@Barbie: Fahren um 10 Uhr hier los. Müsstest dich als dritter hinten rein quetschen... Oder frag mal den Kira. Der wollte wohl ´ne Stunde später fahren.


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2011)

Moin, Mädels. War gestern ein lustiger Tag in Willingen. Morgen etwas ballern an der AS!!! Und Samstag (hoffentlich) Wibe....


----------



## st44lk33r (14. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin, ich hab die Bilder von Willingen hier in meinem Profil Hochgeladen!
War ein netter Tag gestern!


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs, hier die Ergebnisse vom Finale, wen es interessiert, das ist die Marke für alle die nächstes Jahr starten wollen (Matthias).

WoS Finale

Gino muss wohl gestürzt sein, war am Vortag deutlich schneller.
5/10 Zeitunterschied zwischen dem 1. und dem 2. schon krass


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gino muss wohl gestürzt sein, war am Vortag deutlich schneller.
> 5/10 Zeitunterschied zwischen dem 1. und dem 2. schon krass



Der hatte im unteren teil ein Platten vorne


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Juni 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Der hatte im unteren teil ein Platten vorne




Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Raphnex (14. Juni 2011)

hättest auch du sein können muddy!


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor


Der braucht aber keinen Krater dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (14. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der braucht aber keinen Krater dazu...



Ich brauche dafür sogar nur semi-steile Hänge runterfahren


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2011)

Du kämpfst ja auch in der dreistelligen Klasse...


----------



## hugecarl (14. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du kämpfst ja auch in der dreistelligen Klasse...



Hatte aber nicht mal nen Durchschlag ... bin den Hang Richtung Klusenberg runter, und als ich gerade über die Kante war, hörte man ein pffffffffffffffff ...


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2011)

Was´n für Reifen?


----------



## hugecarl (14. Juni 2011)

Minion, 2.35, Freeride Karkasse. Erster Platten überhaupt.


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Minion, 2.35, *Freeride Karkasse*. Erster Platten überhaupt.



Tzzzz.....Tzzzz.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (14. Juni 2011)

Ich sag ja ... ich hatte ohne Witz jetz mit dem Reifen vorher nie nen Platten! Und den fahr ich jetz n Jahr oder so ... wird auch mal Zeit für wat neues ... Will schließlich über die 19 Kilo kommen


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2011)

Was wiegt denn der Hobel jetzt?


----------



## hugecarl (14. Juni 2011)

Irgendwas mit 18,8. Wobei sich das inzwischen wieder geändert haben dürfte ... Richtige Kefü dran, Stinger und Bashguard runter, Kettenblattaufnahme für das kleine Blatt abgefeilt  btw: Gibts Empfehlungen für gute Pedale, die nicht all zu viel kosten ? Meine scheppern inzwischen bei jeder Wurzel, ordentlich Spiel an den Achsen.


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2011)

Ist das Ding ausgegossen?


----------



## hugecarl (14. Juni 2011)

Frag ich mich auch. Was is da so schwer dran ?


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2011)

Die Summe von Rahmen und Komponenten...   Für die, die es vielleicht interessiert: Morgen 16.15 Uhr unten an der AS.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Juni 2011)

Für dich Brandi

Macht die Barbie nicht kaputt!!!


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2011)

Heute Gangbang mit Barbie. Da muss heute jeder drüber....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ...   Für die, die es vielleicht interessiert: Morgen 16.15 Uhr unten an der AS.



ich kann noch nicht genau sagen wann, aber ich werde heute auch anner AS aufschlagen.


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> ich kann noch nicht genau sagen wann, aber ich werde heute auch anner AS *aufschlagen*.



Hauptsache du meinst das nicht wörtlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (15. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit wollt mal fragen,ob jemand von euch am Samstag in Willingen oder Winterberg ist wo man sich anschließen könnte?!

Wenn ja einfach mal melden

MfG


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2011)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Mahlzeit wollt mal fragen,ob jemand von euch am Samstag in Willingen oder Winterberg ist wo man sich anschließen könnte?!
> 
> Wenn ja einfach mal melden
> 
> MfG



Samstag soll es in Wibe regnen. Dann werde ich mir das locker klemmen. Ansonsten gerne.


----------



## Fibmaster (15. Juni 2011)

Ok alles klar dann weiß ich Bescheid! Vllt wird es ja nicht ganz so schlimm mit dem Wetter und es ist weniger los! Falls du dich doch umentscheidest ich werd unterwegs sein!

MfG


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2011)

Bis jetzt sieht es nicht so berauschend aus: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/094230.html


----------



## Fibmaster (15. Juni 2011)

Bin ehemaliger Kitesurfer,der Wind wird die Regenwolken wegblasen!;-)


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2011)

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang...


----------



## Fibmaster (15. Juni 2011)

Ja abwarten will auch nix falsches sagen aber wäre nicht das erste mal


----------



## DerGraue (15. Juni 2011)

Ja Jungs war ein richtig geiler Tag heute an der AS hat mal wieder richtig laune gemacht. Barbie wertet die rechte Line echt auf macht Bock


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. Juni 2011)

Jau war ne richtig geile runde.

Danke nochmal für die sachen Grauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der braucht aber keinen Krater dazu...




Nein ist mir in Willingen bei der zweiten Abfahrt auch passiert...grrrr


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Juni 2011)

Who the f****k is Barbie ?


----------



## hugecarl (15. Juni 2011)

Na wer hat denn so nen schicken pinken Helm von uns ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Na wer hat denn so nen schicken pinken Helm von uns ?




Is mir schon klar, hört sich aber nach nem neuen Jump an , oder hat sich Barbie auf Maul gemacht und alle sind über seinen Arsch drüber ..(gesprungen)


----------



## hugecarl (15. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar, hört sich aber nach nem neuen Jump an , oder hat sich Barbie auf Maul gemacht und alle sind über seinen Arsch drüber ..(gesprungen)



Ah ... jetz les ichs auch


----------



## FunkyRay (15. Juni 2011)

Brandi, obacht sonst fällt der Watschenbaum um!

Na, welcher Sprung ist oder war denn mein persönliches Waterloo? Aber schön, dass ich erst gut 6 Monate mit euch unterwegs bin und Gravitylastig unterwegs bin und schon trägt nen Sprung meinen Namen, hätte ich da nicht zuerst drüber gemusst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (15. Juni 2011)

Gerüchte sagen, dass du am Boris schon reichlich "Spaß" hattest - Stimmt dies ?


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Juni 2011)

Du solltest nicht jedem Gerücht aus der Rosa Luxemburg Selbsthilfegruppe glauben schenken


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

Moin. Jau, war richtig lustig gestern. Barbie (der Sprung) macht echt Laune und wertet die line schön auf! No chickenway!!! 
@ Barbie: Der Erstbesteiger darf den Sprung benennen. Und da Kira das gute Mädel entjungfert hat... Du kannst ja die Patentante des Sprungs werden.
@ Brandi: Barbie hat doch überall seinen Spaß. Nur ist ihm immer etwas zuviel Natur im Weg....


----------



## toje (16. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja Jungs war ein richtig geiler Tag heute an der AS hat mal wieder richtig laune gemacht. Barbie wertet die rechte Line echt auf macht Bock


 

jaaaaaaa das hat spaß gemacht gestern!!!


----------



## toje (16. Juni 2011)

keine ahnung wie der kira auf den namen gekommen ist...ray, hast du da evtl. ne idee!?


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie der kira auf den namen gekommen ist...ray, hast du da evtl. ne idee!?



Das sind bestimmt Kiras Phantasien durchgekommen..... Von Leuten mit blauen und pinken Klamotten. Und dem weissen Barbie-Rad: 





BTW: In das Körbchen kann Barbie dann etwas Verpflegung reinpacken, wenn´s mal wieder länger dauert....


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

*Kinders!!! Der Urlaub steht vor der Tür! Wie sieht es denn jetzt mal mit ´nem Vortreffen aus??? Ich haue mal Freitag, den 24.06. raus!!! 20.00 Uhr Roadstop?!*


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das sind bestimmt Kiras Phantasien durchgekommen..... Von Leuten mit blauen und pinken Klamotten. Und dem weissen Barbie-Rad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder ein Erste Hilfe Set, er wird es brauchen sobald er das nächste mal durchs Unterholz kugelt.


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Oder ein Erste Hilfe Set, er wird es brauchen sobald er das nächste mal durchs Unterholz kugelt.


Das findet bestimmt noch auf dem (Hope-)Gepäckträger Platz....


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Juni 2011)

@Dortmunder: Oder das Sauerstoffzelt für dich das du bei den 2-3 Zwischenstops auf dem Weg nach unten in Willingen brauchst

@Chaz: Termin find ich doof, bin ich nicht da  ne Woche später ist mir lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> @Chaz: Termin find ich doof, bin ich nicht da  ne Woche später ist mir lieber



Alle wird man eh nicht unter einen Hut bekommen. Wird aber langsam mal Zeit, dass das mal geregelt wird, ne?!


----------



## Kurtchen (16. Juni 2011)

@all: Tach auch 

@Chaz: Am 24.07 sind wir wieder da aus dem Urlaub, du meinst bestimmt einen Monat früher, gelle ?


----------



## toje (16. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> *Kinders!!! Der Urlaub steht vor der Tür! Wie sieht es denn jetzt mal mit ´nem Vortreffen aus??? Ich haue mal Freitag, den 24.07. raus!!! 20.00 Uhr Roadstop?!*


 

kann man ja auch etwas dezenter sagen...aber ich bin dabei. ;-)


----------



## toje (16. Juni 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> @all: Tach auch
> 
> @Chaz: Am 24.07 sind wir wieder da aus dem Urlaub, du meinst bestimmt einen Monat früher, gelle ?


 

jau...


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Juni 2011)

Ich übernehm mal für Chaz: Klug*******r 
Aber den 24.07 könnten wir ja auch festhalten, für ein lecker Bierchen und die Stories aus dem Urlaub aufarbeiten.

Ich weiß das man nie alle unter einen Hut bringen kann, war nur eine Anmerkung von mir.
Ja, wird Zeit, ich habs ja schon versucht, aber wenn man den Leuten Wahlmöglichkeiten gibt, dann wird es anscheinend nichts, von daher


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> kann man ja auch etwas dezenter sagen...aber ich bin dabei. ;-)



Auf dezent reagiert ja nur wieder kaum jemand. Also: Knüppel raus!


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> @all: Tach auch
> 
> @Chaz: Am 24.07 sind wir wieder da aus dem Urlaub, du meinst bestimmt einen Monat früher, gelle ?



Schon geändert...


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

Morgen wieder fröhliches Rumgeballer an der AS, die Herren?


----------



## st44lk33r (16. Juni 2011)

Wann fahrt ihr denn zum as? ich bin bis ultimo erstma wieder in der HWK! also ich hätte erst ab ca 17 Uhr zeit! aber da werden wohl schon alle am AS sein und sich die knochen brechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

Bin wohl so ab 16.15 Uhr unten am Parkplatz...


----------



## toje (16. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin wohl so ab 16.15 Uhr unten am Parkplatz...


 

ich auch!!!


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich auch!!!



So muss das!!!


----------



## st44lk33r (16. Juni 2011)

joa dann wird das nicht wirklich was bei mir, aber dann am weekend


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2011)

Werden bestimmt länger dort rumhühnern...


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Juni 2011)

bis ja schon wieder zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (16. Juni 2011)

Oha, die Evo Suite ist ja mal richtig geil! Kein vergleich zu den festen Panzern, da merkst ja nichtmal das du die an hast, nur das anziehen dauert ja mal... vollgeschwitzt bin ich mal gespannt wie man die ausziehen kann


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Oha, die Evo Suite ist ja mal richtig geil! Kein vergleich zu den festen Panzern, da merkst ja nichtmal das du die an hast, nur das anziehen dauert ja mal... vollgeschwitzt bin ich mal gespannt wie man die ausziehen kann




Du must Dich vorher einölen......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Alle wird man eh nicht unter einen Hut bekommen. Wird aber langsam mal Zeit, dass das mal geregelt wird, ne?!




Barbielein hat doch ne schicke Tabelle angeboten, wie wärs wenn sich mal alle eintragen?????


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Juni 2011)

Zu viele Möglichkeiten zur Wahl... lass den Chaz mal machen, die herzlose Sau sitzt zur not allein da und macht die Zimmerverteilung 

Gut nacht Leute... muss früh raus, Bischofsmais ruft


----------



## Raphnex (17. Juni 2011)

für nächsten freitag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## toje (17. Juni 2011)

morgen ihr luschen!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Mädels!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Barbielein hat doch ne schicke Tabelle angeboten, wie wärs wenn sich mal alle eintragen?????


Ich sagte doch schon: Dezent klappt bei dem ganzen Jungvolk nicht. Da muss Papa wieder die Keule rausholen und schwups....schon geht das!!! 



NuMetal schrieb:


> Oha, die Evo Suite ist ja mal richtig geil! Kein vergleich zu den festen Panzern, da merkst ja nichtmal das du die an hast, nur das anziehen dauert ja mal... vollgeschwitzt bin ich mal gespannt wie man die ausziehen kann


Ach, das geht schon. Alles eine Frage der Technik....



Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Du must Dich vorher einölen......


Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen....


----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2011)

Das wird wieder ein schönes Rumgehüppe heute!!! Der Iceman kommt heute auch mit!!!


----------



## toje (17. Juni 2011)

die letzten 3. post allesamt vom chaz...alleinunterhalter oder was!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2011)

Im Alter unterhält man sich gerne mit sich selbst....


----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2011)

...immerhin höre ich noch keine Stimmen!!!


----------



## hugecarl (17. Juni 2011)

Schönen Avatar hat der Toje da


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Juni 2011)

ey junge


----------



## hugecarl (17. Juni 2011)

Was Junge ?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Juni 2011)

Finger weg von meinem Bier, ......


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Juni 2011)

JUHU, ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Gravity Card!
Ist zwar nicht übertragbar, aber da kräht kein Hahn nach, weil mein Foto nur aufblitzt, wenn man in Bischofsmais fährt. Also, Gravity Card steht zum ausleihen bereit, wenn ich in PDS bin!

Leider ein verlust heut in Bmais, mein Enduro LRS ist hin, hinteres Laufrad hat ne ganz komische 8, eigentlich ne 3, zwei mal in die gleiche richtung Ausgebeult und das Gewinde der Nippel ist am Ende, sprich nix mehr mit nachzentrieren, weil ja mein Laufrad 7mm außermittig eingespeicht ist. Grauer, bevor du sagst "Ach Quatsch", habs im Bikeshop da abgegeben, 8 grob raus, aber das wars auch schon.

Kann man die Naben auspeichen und nochmal verwenden?
Hast dafür Zeit Grauer? Schaff es aber nur 2 Wochen vor Frankreich dir alles zu geben, wird wohl zu knapp oder?

Bevor die Frage aufkommt, nein ich hab mich nicht gemault, nur einmal im Anlieger zu schnell gewesen. Kein heftiger Einschlag bei nem Sprung, aber der FR und der DH ist von Stein- und Wuzelfeldern durchzogen, kann sein das es da einfach mal das HR verbogen hat. Ganz komische Sache, keine Beule in der Felge aber total verbogen, jetzt muss was Neues her und der Barbie Helm muss bleiben


----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2011)

Du machst immer Sachen... Materialfahrer!!! Naben kannst du sicher weiter verwenden. Wir hatten heute mächtig Spaß an der AS. War richtig gut.


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr etwa gutes Wetter da oben? Hier wirds das WE durchregnen, deswegen war ich heut im Bikepark.
Was habt ihr so getrieben an der AS, schön artig und gesund bleiben!
Hilf mal einer dem Tim, dass der mal wieder aufs Fahrrad kommt 

Puh, was mach ich jetzt? So nen günstigen Nope LRS mit den Track Mack Felgen für 170? Toje bekommt seinen LRS ja auch nicht kaputt und besonders schonend geht er ja auch nicht mit um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2011)

Gestern gab es ein paar Tröpfchen von oben, aber nichts Wildes. Gab noch ´ne schöne Fotosession!!! Bei deiner Fahrweise dürfte der LRS wohl auch halten. Aber etwas für die Ewigkeit.
Oder wirf mal ´nen Blick auf die Seite von: Veltec.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Juni 2011)

Moin ,

was ist denn am Wochenende angesagt , heute nix ?

 und was is mit  morgen?


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2011)

Heute hat man wohl die größere Chance trocken zu bleiben...


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

Moin, Mädles! Was´n mit heute? Jemand heute unterwegs?
*Vielleicht ´ne kleine Runde AS? So ab 14.00 Uhr?*


----------



## Moritz1996 (19. Juni 2011)

Was bzw. Wo ist AS?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädles! Was´n mit heute? Jemand heute unterwegs?
> *Vielleicht ´ne kleine Runde AS? So ab 14.00 Uhr?*




Von mir aus gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (19. Juni 2011)

Hmm, ma wieder n Platten vorne merk ich gerade  Müsste jetz noch zum Schlauchautomaten ... glaube das wird heute nix.


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Juni 2011)

Also ich soll nen Materialfahrer sein?! Platten beim Bordstein-Drop geholt?


----------



## hugecarl (19. Juni 2011)

Haha ... Du warst schon mal witziger, weißt du das ?


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hmm, ma wieder n Platten vorne merk ich gerade  Müsste jetz noch zum Schlauchautomaten ... glaube das wird heute nix.



Schäume die Dinger demnächst mit PU-Schaum aus....dann halten die Teile auch länger.


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

Moritz1996 schrieb:


> Was bzw. Wo ist AS?



Guten Tag. 
Meine Name ist (bitte einsetzen) und ich bin neu hier im Forum und suche noch Mitfahrer aus Dortmund und Umgebung. Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir mal eure Strecken zeigen würdet.
Gruß
.....

Please try again.


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Locationwechsel: Düse jetzt zum Berch!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Juni 2011)

danke , ich jetzt auch....


----------



## Moritz1996 (19. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag. 
Meine Name ist Moritz und ich bin neu hier im Forum und suche noch Mitfahrer aus Dortmund und Umgebung. Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir mal eure Strecken zeigen würdet... Also ich fahre zu 90% mit meinen Kumpels in der Bittermark (weiß nicht ob das jemand kennt )
Gruß
Moritz


----------



## DerGraue (19. Juni 2011)

Tach Zusammen wenn das Wetter gut ist wollte ich SA mal nach WiBe, vorher wollte ich noch schnell in Arnsberg vorbei um mir mal die K-Pro anzuschauen testen kaufen mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (19. Juni 2011)

Chaz: Waren ein paar gute Bilder dabei


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

War gerade mit Muddy am Berch. War ´ne lustige spontane Aktion. Muddy und ich üben jetzt den 360er im Formationsflug!!!
@Grauer: Für Samstag bin ich raus. Sonntag wäre pour moi besser. Wtf is "K-Pro"?
@Moritz: Geht doch! B-Mark ist allgemein bekannt. Entspricht dein Nick deinem Geburtsjahr?


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Chaz: Waren ein paar gute Bilder dabei


Jau! Die Kamera hat was! Nochmals Danke an Iceman an dieser Stelle!

@ all: Dienstag ´ne gepflegte Runde an der AS ballern?


----------



## DerGraue (19. Juni 2011)

Sonntag würde auch gehen. K-Pro ist ne Edelorthese aus Carbon


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Sonntag würde auch gehen. K-Pro ist ne Edelorthese aus Carbon



Hab´s mir schon gedacht. Warte mal noch diese Woche ab. Andi ist aus dem Urlaub zurück! Sonntag wäre schon coooool.


----------



## toje (19. Juni 2011)

ich denke der alte sack meint die GoPro...ist halt nicht mehr up to date der vogel!!!

pics vom eismann...


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich denke der alte sack meint die GoPro...ist halt nicht mehr up to date der vogel!!!


Oldschool eben!!


----------



## DerGraue (19. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hab´s mir schon gedacht. Warte mal noch diese Woche ab. Andi ist aus dem Urlaub zurück! Sonntag wäre schon coooool.


 Ja das wird aber knapp mit der Zeit


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

Ich schreibe den Andi nochmal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz1996 (19. Juni 2011)

@chaz ja tut es


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

Moritz1996 schrieb:


> @chaz ja tut es



Dann dürfte es sich wohl etwas schwieriger zu den spots zu kommen. Nimm´s mir nicht übel. Mir persönlich bist du etwas zu jung (Thema Aufsichtspflicht etc.). Frag mal den Brandanschlag, der ist unwesentlich älter.


----------



## Moritz1996 (19. Juni 2011)

Jaja ist schon klar aber ich wollte ja nur wissen wo bzw. was das alles so ist.
Also ob das mehr so Downhill oder Freeride oder so ist.

Gibt es in oder um Dortmund auch Strecken mit Northshore Elementen?


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2011)

Moritz1996 schrieb:


> Jaja ist schon klar aber ich wollte ja nur wissen wo bzw. was das alles so ist.
> Also ob das mehr so Downhill oder Freeride oder so ist.
> 
> Gibt es in oder um Dortmund auch Strecken mit Northshore Elementen?


Ortsbeschreibungen wird dir hier öffentlich keiner geben. Und längere Northshores wirst du hier vergeblich suchen. Wie gesagt, klinke dich mal beim Brandanschlag ein...


----------



## toje (19. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> K-Pro ist ne Edelorthese aus Carbon




ups...


----------



## hugecarl (19. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Frag mal den Brandanschlag, der ist unwesentlich älter.



Meine Wenigkeit ist 94er Jahrgang! Sprich 17. Das soll ja angeblich in dem Alter schon viel sein.

@Moritz: Bist du denn eher gegen Ende 96 oder Anfang 96 geboren ? Der Chaz hat mit dem anfahren von Spots schon recht. Die liegen alle etwas sehr abgelegen für jemanden unter 18 (=keinen Führerschein). Schreib einfach mal hier rein, wenn du unter der Woche zur Bittermark fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit ist 94er Jahrgang! Sprich 17. Das soll ja angeblich in dem Alter schon viel sein.


Nee, is klar!!! Rechne mal die Differenz zu meinem Baujahr aus! Taschenrechner gefällig?  

So, Tisch für Freitag im Roadstop ist für die Franzeckencrew reserviert.  

*2. Versuch: Morgen etwas an der AS ballern??? So ab 16.15 Uhr unten?*

@ Toje: Schöne sig!!!


----------



## toje (20. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nee, is klar!!! Rechne mal die Differenz zu meinem Baujahr aus! Taschenrechner gefällig?
> 
> So, Tisch für Freitag im Roadstop ist für die Franzeckencrew reserviert.
> 
> ...


 

moin moin,

jep der fr. ist vermerkt...und morgen ballern an der as könnte ich mir auch vorstellen!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> jep der fr. ist vermerkt...und morgen ballern an der as könnte ich mir auch vorstellen!!!



Ick freu mir schon.     Ab ins Grünzeugs!


----------



## Raphnex (20. Juni 2011)

Und nicht von den zecken beiß lassen


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Juni 2011)

Ist Nutella ein Anti-Zecken-Mittel?


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

Wann sieht man dich mal wieder auf der Piste?
@Barbie: Nutella wirkt bestimmt bei den Mistdingern nichts. Die sind in diesem Jahr echt nervig. Obwohl...dann haben die Viecher ja ihren Wirt gefunden.  ;-)


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

Für Sonntag Wibe bin ich raus.    Fahre ich wohl mal Mitte nächster Woche.


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Juni 2011)

Ist was passiert?


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

Termine. Ich werde alt....


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Juni 2011)

Neue Hüfte 

Puh, hatte ja schon Panik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

Keine Sorge. Alles im grünen Bereich. Laufen kann ich.... Radeln/Schliddern teste ich morgen wieder.


----------



## Raphnex (20. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wann sieht man dich mal wieder auf der Piste?
> )



Mal sehen ich hoffe nächste woche freitag wieder bzw heut in zwei wochen! 
Die scheiß klausuren kotzen mich an!


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Mal sehen ich hoffe nächste woche freitag wieder bzw heut in zwei wochen!
> Die scheiß klausuren kotzen mich an!



Hau rein, Jonge!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hau rein, Jonge!




Ey chaz mach kein Scheiß, hab mich schon voll auf Gas.. gas .. gas  eingesungen.....


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Juni 2011)

Bietet niemand sonst diesen Service?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Bietet niemand sonst diesen Service?



Keiner schnell genug..........(bitte nicht schlagen)


----------



## toje (20. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Keiner schnell genug..........(bitte nicht schlagen)




hmm, ich überlege gerade wohin dir rechte gerade gehen wird!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Keiner schnell genug..........(bitte nicht schlagen)



Wo ist der "Gefällt-mir-Button", wenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hmm, ich überlege gerade wohin dir rechte gerade gehen wird!!!



Und du willst die Schweiz sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (20. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und du willst die Schweiz sein....




jau...

aber ab und an gehen sie mit mir durch!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/24782375"]Video - Freeride in Bmais von Simon[/ame]
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25152994"]Video - Downhill in Bmais von Simon[/ame]


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> jau...
> 
> aber ab und an gehen sie mit mir durch!!!



Da kocht der Blut, wa?!


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2011)

@ Barbie: Bmais sieht ja echt ganz gut aus! Warum lässt der Typ denn die ganzen Sprünge auf dem DH aus? Sind die so groß? Aus der GoPro-Perspektive sieht das Meiste eigentlich machbar aus?!


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs!
Sag ich doch, also, nicht vergessen 

Bis auf 2-3 Sprünge sind alle machbar, aber vor allem im ersten Abschnitt alles Sprünge für die du die richtige Geschwindigkeit brauchst. Er springt normalerweise auch alles, war aber der erste Versuch mit der GoPro und hat es glaub ich deswegen gelassen.


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> *2. Versuch: Morgen etwas an der AS ballern??? So ab 16.15 Uhr unten?*


Zur Erinnerung für den vergesslichen Herrn aus Schwerte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (21. Juni 2011)

Wollt schnell sagen hat echt Bock gemacht,auch wenn die Strecken jetzt noch nicht so richtig gut runter gekommen bin aber was soll's ich bin lernfähig;-)

Achja und nen kleines mitbringsel von meinem Ausflug in den Fahn hab ich auch mitgenommen! Und das an einer Stelle ohne Worte;-)

Bin aber auf jedenfall wieder dabei wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe!

MfG


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2011)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Wollt schnell sagen hat echt Bock gemacht,auch wenn die Strecken jetzt noch nicht so richtig gut runter gekommen bin aber was soll's ich bin lernfähig;-)
> 
> Achja und nen kleines mitbringsel von meinem Ausflug in den Fahn hab ich auch mitgenommen! Und das an einer Stelle ohne Worte;-)
> 
> ...



Nächstes Mal testen wir den Ofen zusammen.    Hauptsache, es hat etwas Spaß gemacht, trotz der Erdung. Ich habe, trotz Ausflug in den schei$$ Ilex, keine Mitbringsel gehabt. Nur 5.10 sollte mal Schuhe mit Stahlkappe basteln. Habe mir im Steilstück vom TT noch schön ´nen fetten Stein vor den dicken Onkel gedonnert. 
@Toje, the axe: Was machen die Rippen?


----------



## Fibmaster (21. Juni 2011)

Das klingt nicht so gut oder vorher dick abtapen;-) hat auf jedenfall Spaß gemacht und bin wie gesagt wenn es zeitlich passt sofort wieder dabei!


----------



## toje (21. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje, the axe: Was machen die Rippen?




naja, geht so...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Juni 2011)

Wie ?

war schon wieder selffisting angesagt...hört sich ja wieder so an ...tststs, wärt Ihr mal mit Schwimmen gegangen, das ist nicht so gefährlich....


Versuch auch morgen zu kommen, wieder AS???


----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie ?
> 
> war schon wieder selffisting angesagt...hört sich ja wieder so an ..


 Jau, war gestern irgendwie der Wurm drin. Man hätte auch bei beiden lines unterschiedliche Reifen gebraucht. Rechts war der Wettie der Reifen der Stunde. Links war das Ding aber sowas von oversized. Ein Geschliddere war das...da ist man schon mal etwas abgedriftet.  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> tststs, wärt Ihr mal mit Schwimmen gegangen, das ist nicht so gefährlich....


Da wären wir nur gestern elendig ersoffen...  

Morgen ballern bin ich dabei. Location ist mir ziemlich egal. Wobei ich den Ofen vorziehen würde...dann würde meine bessere Hälfte wohl mitkommen....


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juni 2011)

Da von euch ja auch einige wieder nach Morzine fahren, auch für euch mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus Bikers Heaven
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25074529"]HANDS UP @ PortesDuSoleil - PanettoKILLA HardStyle REMIX on Vimeo[/ame]
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Fibmaster (22. Juni 2011)

Moin ich würd morgen auch zum Ofen kommen wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2011)

Schickes Vid! Ich freue mich schon!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2011)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Moin ich würd morgen auch zum Ofen kommen wenn das Wetter mitspielt!



Soll ja erst zum Nachmittag etwas regnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (22. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist ich kann wohl erst ab mittags da heute nen Geb ansteht


----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2011)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ich kann wohl erst ab mittags da heute nen Geb ansteht



Vor high noon wird das eh nix.


----------



## Fibmaster (22. Juni 2011)

Das ist gut dann schaff ich das bestimmt auch!


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs!

Wochenende fast gerettet, LRS ist da, nur leider nicht fÃ¼rs Demo zentriert, jetzt muss ich noch nen Bikeshop finden, der das heut macht.

LRS macht nen wertigen eindruck, so Straight-Pull Naben haben schon was. Sind wirklich Supra D Felgen, geschweiÃter StoÃ und geÃ¶st nur halt ohne Label. Also falls noch jemand nen neuen LRS fÃ¼r 20mm vorne und 135mm hinten sucht, schaut bei nubuk-bikes nach, fÃ¼r 150â¬ inkl. Versand nen super schnapper.
Wenn der das Wochenende gut Ã¼bersteht, dann wird nen 2ter Satz geordert als Reserve.
Einziger Wermutstropfen: der Freilauf ist nicht zu hÃ¶ren


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Juni 2011)

Gib mal nen Link! Ich brauch noch einen LRS für mein 4X Rad


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Juni 2011)

LRS

Haben das Umzentrieren vergessen und geben mir daher 15â¬ Nachlass, klasse Service schonmal!


----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2011)

Also halten wir mal fest: Morgen high noon am Ofen!!!
@Barbie: Runter mit dem Freilauf und entfetten!


----------



## Fibmaster (22. Juni 2011)

Ok also ich versuche dazu sein auch wenn's mit neoprenanzug ist;-)


----------



## Lazy (22. Juni 2011)

yeah es geht aufwärts - bremsbeläge endlich unterwegs, aber die abstreifringe für die 888 sind noch nich da. mäßig mäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Juni 2011)

Mensch Mensch Lazy was haste da bloß gekauft

Vielleicht rolle ich morgen auch mal am Ofen vorbei wenn es das Wetter zuläßt


----------



## hugecarl (22. Juni 2011)

Wollte mich morgen auf aufn Bock setzen. Ma schaun, läuft wahrscheinlich auf Tour Richtung Ofen hinaus.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> LRS
> 
> Haben das Umzentrieren vergessen und geben mir daher 15 Nachlass, klasse Service schonmal!



Das ist allerdings nen schnapper, gewicht liegt auch noch im grünen bereich, nur habe ich jetzt grade ein anderes projekt was auf vollendung wartet, außerdem habe ich zwei dh lrs.


----------



## Lazy (23. Juni 2011)

die felge hatte ich am umf bzw noch als VR - 2 jahre am rocken, minimale dellen


----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> yeah es geht aufwärts - bremsbeläge endlich unterwegs, aber die abstreifringe für die 888 sind noch nich da. mäßig mäßig



Leihe dir doch ´ne Forke vom Grauen, damit du mal wieder rollern kannst.


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs,

für Schlammschlachten den Wetscream oder den Swampthing?
Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2011)

Wetscream!!!


----------



## Lazy (23. Juni 2011)

bei richtigem siff lässt dich der swampi im stich, der wettie nicht.

ich fürchte der bodo wird auch möglicherweise am wochenende von mir hören


----------



## DerGraue (23. Juni 2011)

Tach auch. War wie immer ganz lustich heute hab zwar immer noch gekniffen vorm Krater aber egal @ Lazy: Die Gabel kannst du haben hat aber IS2000 aufnahme musst du solange meine Gustel fahren Gruß


----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2011)

Jau, war ein lustiges Geballer heute!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, war ein lustiges Geballer heute!!!



Yepp!


----------



## chaz (24. Juni 2011)

Nur mal zur Erinnerung!


chaz schrieb:


> *Kinders!!! Der Urlaub steht vor der Tür! Wie sieht es denn jetzt mal mit ´nem Vortreffen aus??? Ich haue mal Freitag, den 24.06. raus!!! 20.00 Uhr Roadstop?!*


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Ergebnisse der gestrigen Vorbesprechung gibt´s in der IG.


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn´s nachher von oben trocken ist, dann bin ich ab 16.00 Uhr unten an der AS! Wetties druff und ab geht das!!!


----------



## toje (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn´s nachher von oben trocken ist, dann bin ich ab 16.00 Uhr unten an der AS! Wetties druff und ab geht das!!!


 

ich bin raus...die rippen machen das wohl noch nicht mit.mal morgen ne lockere tourenrunde drehen.danach weiß ich was geht und was nicht...


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch raus ist mir einfach zu Nass Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn´s nachher von oben trocken ist, dann bin ich ab 16.00 Uhr unten an der AS! Wetties druff und ab geht das!!!




Ich fürchte das wird heut nix , hier schiffts immer noch in Bindfäden....
vielleicht würde Ofen gehen, aber ich schätze das nicht positiv ein...


----------



## hugecarl (25. Juni 2011)

Also hier inner Stadt regnets schon den ganzen Tag mal mehr mal weniger. Inner Stunde guck ich nochmal raus und dann entscheid ich mich


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ab Montag auch wieder am Start!


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Da die Mehrheit zu Hause bleibt, werde ich mich auch dem Extremcouching hingeben...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da die Mehrheit zu Hause bleibt, werde ich mich auch dem Extremcouching hingeben...




Bleibt auch nix anderes über bei Extremschiffing...


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Hier ist es trocken. Also von oben... Und lt. Regenradar bleibt´s auch so....


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

@Chaz:Hab mir die Kniestütze mal angesehen sieht ganz gut aus musst mir  mal die Nummer geben


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Da warte ich drauf. Habe ihm heute morgen schon geschrieben.


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich so nach draussen gucke werde ich gleich mal meinen Bock putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Weicheibande!!!


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Weicheibande!!!


 Nö gesunder Menschenverstand selbst die Hunde haben keinen Bock


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte, das wären Wasserhunde?!


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das wären Wasserhunde?!


Aber keine Regenhunde


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Regnet ja nicht....


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

hier ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Regnet ja nicht....




wo lebst du nur!?


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Dort, wo es von oben trocken ist. Eben auf der Sonnenseite vom Berg...


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wo lebst du nur!?


 Ne


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

Alt und weich....


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Alt und weich....


Dein Bike


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Dein Bike


Doch nicht der Panzer!!!


----------



## toje (25. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Dein Bike




und sein hirn!!!


----------



## DerGraue (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Doch nicht der Panzer!!!


Die Nudel


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Die Nudel


Du hast Langeweile, ne?! So Kinders...dann macht mal schön ohne mich weiter. Ich packe mich jetzt auf die Couch. Wenn ich die Nummer habe, schicke ich dir ´nen sms. Tschöööö!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Regnet ja nicht....




Hier auch, bei den Flachlandtirolern wohl nicht ...aber da gehts leider nicht bergab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. Juni 2011)

Tach, Mädels! Wie sieht das aus mit ein wenig Geballer am Dienstag? Heute ist bei mit Tour angesagt.


----------



## toje (26. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, Mädels! Wie sieht das aus mit ein wenig Geballer am Dienstag? Heute ist bei mit Tour angesagt.


 

keine ahnung ob ich bis dahin fit bin.wie wo was denn heute tour???


----------



## Kurtchen (26. Juni 2011)

Wollten auch eine Tour fahren, da es (nur) zum Bergab fahren zu schleimig ist. 
Wir wollten uns um 12.30 Uhr am Augustinum treffen.
Vielleicht habt ihr auch Lust?


----------



## chaz (26. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob ich bis dahin fit bin.wie wo was denn heute tour???



Krabbelgruppentour ab 12.00 Uhr ab Waldstadion Aplerbeck.
Für die rechte line an der As wird es Dienstag schon reichen, ne?!


----------



## toje (26. Juni 2011)

hmm, ich denke für euch reicht das mit meiner rippe noch nicht.wenn überhaupt mache ich ne kira-tour!!!


----------



## hugecarl (26. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, Mädels! Wie sieht das aus mit ein wenig Geballer am Dienstag?



Dabei


----------



## Lazy (26. Juni 2011)

morgen kommt die gabel endlich wieder nach hause.
wer is dienstag aufm rad ?


----------



## chaz (26. Juni 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> morgen kommt die gabel endlich wieder nach hause.
> wer is dienstag aufm rad ?



Ich!


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Juni 2011)

Salü meine Herren, wie gehts wie stehts?

Generalprobe für Frankreich bestanden!
3 Tage Bischofsmais, 1 Tage feucht, 1 Tag trocken, 1 Tag matschig, Wurzeln und Steine haben mich nicht angesprungen, alles super 

Aber die Muskeln sind dahin, die brauchen jetzt ein isotonisches Bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Juni 2011)

Sauber ,

hab mich heute bei ner kleinen Tour heute morgen estmal langgemacht, schön auf nassem Kopfsteinpflaster Vorderrad weggerutscht und schön auf einer Bau-Fußgängerbrücke zerschellt , schön das Schulterblatt an einem Metallhaken gepierced, kann man mal wieder unter schön bescheuerte Stunts verbuchen...
Ich sach ja zu Fuß und im Strassenverkehr passieren die meisten Unfälle...da lob ich mir den Wald


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Juni 2011)

Oha, das erinnert mich daran meine Tetanus-Impfung zu prüfen.

Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes passiert!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Oha, das erinnert mich daran meine Tetanus-Impfung zu prüfen.
> 
> Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes passiert!




Ne 

fetter Winkelhaken in der Pelle und ein dicker Bluterguss mit Prellung, morgen bin ich eh beim Orthopäden, der kann mal nachsehen...aber ich denke es war nur ein kollateralschaden...bis auf die Seele


----------



## hugecarl (26. Juni 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> morgen kommt die gabel endlich wieder nach hause.
> wer is dienstag aufm rad ?





Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Dabei




Gute Besserung Achim.


----------



## Lazy (27. Juni 2011)

chazi, was machen wir denn dienstag? ich hab ja zum einstieg böcke auf kalwes oder den houseberg so auf alte zeiten


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2011)

@Muddy: Gute Besserung! Habe mir gestern bei ´ner Tour auch noch die Rippen gefistet.    Shit Schwalbe-Pellen....

@Lazy: Würde gerne zur AS. Kalwes ist ziemlich zerschossen. Und da braucht es lange, damit es wieder richtig trocken ist. Hatte gestern genug Schlidderei mit Bammsung!!! Und Berch muss ja auch nicht sein. Die rechte line an der AS macht sooo Laune... 16.15 Uhr unten wäre ´ne gute Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (27. Juni 2011)

Sicher, dass du bei den Temperaturen morgen zur AS willst ? Wir haben gerade 25° und mir ist jetz schon total warm.


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du bei den Temperaturen morgen zur AS willst ? Wir haben gerade 25° und mir ist jetz schon total warm.



Und?


----------



## hugecarl (27. Juni 2011)

Dat wird die reinste Plackerei da hoch zu kraxeln


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2011)

Egaaaaal. Schwitzen tut man dort auch bei 20 Grad wie Sau.


----------



## hugecarl (27. Juni 2011)

Beuge mich der Mehrheit. AS is brutal vom Hochschieben und Berch brauch ich ne Mitnahme.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Juni 2011)

Ich will am Wochenende nach Winterberg oder Willingen!
Der Rainer kommt wohl auch mit, der möchte aber lieber nach WiBe.

Wer hat noch Lust und Zeit?


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2011)

Wibe am Samstag wäre cool!!!


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Beuge mich der Mehrheit. AS is brutal vom Hochschieben und Berch brauch ich ne Mitnahme.



ICH bin die Mehrheit!!!


----------



## hugecarl (27. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ICH bin die Mehrheit!!!



Regel 1: Ich habe immer Recht.
Regel 2: Ich habe immer Recht.
Regel 3: Sollte Regel 1 nicht zutreffen, tritt Regel zwei in Kraft


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Regel 1: Ich habe immer Recht.
> Regel 2: Ich habe immer Recht.
> Regel 3: Sollte Regel 1 nicht zutreffen, tritt Regel zwei in Kraft



So isses!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (27. Juni 2011)

kommando zurück...
muss n tach länger auf die gabel warten. sollte die eigentlich heute abholen können. aber er hat leider ers zeit, wenn ich keine mehr habe ..


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2011)

Oh man....


----------



## hugecarl (27. Juni 2011)

Du hast vielleicht ein Glück ...


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2011)

Du kennst Leute...erst Anlieger zerstören und dann keine Gabel zusammenbasteln.....tzzz....tzzz...


----------



## Lazy (27. Juni 2011)

ich bin hier auch definitiv häuptling grinsekatze ..


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann doch nicht am Samstag biken! Nur Sonntag...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Dat wird die reinste Plackerei da hoch zu kraxeln




Da geb ich Dir recht, ab 20 Grad ist das leicht masochistisch an der AS!


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Juni 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht am Samstag biken! Nur Sonntag...



Juhu, ich nämlich auch und allein will das Chazilein sicher nicht fahren, wenn er die Möglichkeit hat mich zu jagen, also wird er am Sonntag mitkommen!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Juni 2011)

Sehr gut

Kannst du mich dann am Sonntag mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (27. Juni 2011)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald. Von den Temperaturen her dürfte das fast kein Problem werden, schön kühl wars da drin  Also wird morgen die AS gerockt, ab 16 Uhr!


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn du das sagst, Chef


----------



## DerGraue (27. Juni 2011)

Tach auch ich passe mich dem Chaz an SA nach WiBe.


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Juni 2011)

Verdammt  Könnt ihr Sonntags nicht, würd ja gern nochmal mit euch ne Runde drehen


----------



## DerGraue (27. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Verdammt  Könnt ihr Sonntags nicht, würd ja gern nochmal mit euch ne Runde drehen


Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit


----------



## hugecarl (27. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst, Chef



Höre ich da etwa Ironie ? Außerdem habe ich gute Laune und bin motiviert, also hol mich nicht von meinem Höhenflug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit




Mist Samstag werd ich nicht schaffen, gehe zu Big Four auf Schalke und lasse mir gehörig die Hörfelle massieren

wär wenn überhaupt auch für Sonntag , wenn ich da nicht scheintot bin...


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Juni 2011)

Na dann, viel Spaß, der Neid sei mit dir!


----------



## chaz (28. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Juhu, ich nämlich auch und allein will das Chazilein sicher nicht fahren...



Hast du ´ne Ahnung....


----------



## hugecarl (28. Juni 2011)

Der Tag heute wäre so genial gewesen, wenn das am Ende mit Holger nicht passiert wäre  Daumen drücken dass es nichts ernstes ist.


----------



## batmanandi (28. Juni 2011)

Ich schreib zwar selten hier rein, aber auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juni 2011)

Was isr denn passiert?


----------



## Raphnex (28. Juni 2011)

was habt ihr mit meinem chazman gemacht???
der kann doch nicht schon wieder verletzt sein!!!


----------



## hugecarl (28. Juni 2011)

Was er genau hat, wissen wir noch nicht. Sah aber nicht gut aus. Am besten warten wir mal ab, was er dazu schreibt.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juni 2011)

Nochmal - was ist denn passiert?


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Juni 2011)

Man weiß es nicht und wir warten einfach ab, bis Chaz sich meldet
@Raphi: Wie läufts mit den Prüfungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Moin Mädels! Jepp, war eigentlich gestern ein geiler Tag an der AS (bis auf das Ende). Der Ben war richtig gut unterwegs und hat gestern vier Sprünge an der AS gerockt. Sauber!!!
Zu mir: Habe mich vor´m Boris abgelegt (zu spät auf die line gefahren und dann nach ´nem highsider stumpf mit der Schulter eingeschlagen und noch das bike um die Ohren bekommen). Dann ab nach Herdecke ins Krankenhaus (Sauladen). Hatte mächtig Schmerzen und konnte den Arm kaum bewegen. Diagnose: Schulter ausgekugelt und einen Trümmerbruch in der Gelenkkugel. Für Genaueres muss ich heute zur CT. Kann sein, dass noch operiert werden muss. Auf jeden Fall wird meine Therapeutin nicht arbeitslos...
Danke nochmal an Ben, Andi und Toje!!!


----------



## Fibmaster (29. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung meinerseits!!!


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin Mädels! Jepp, war eigentlich gestern ein geiler Tag an der AS (bis auf das Ende). Der Ben war richtig gut unterwegs und hat gestern vier Sprünge an der AS gerockt. Sauber!!!
> Zu mir: Habe mich vor´m Boris abgelegt (zu spät auf die line gefahren und dann nach ´nem highsider stumpf mit der Schulter eingeschlagen und noch das bike um die Ohren bekommen). Dann ab nach Herdecke ins Krankenhaus (Sauladen). Hatte mächtig Schmerzen und konnte den Arm kaum bewegen. Diagnose: Schulter ausgekugelt und einen Trümmerbruch in der Gelenkkugel. Für Genaueres muss ich heute zur CT. Kann sein, dass noch operiert werden muss. Auf jeden Fall wird meine Therapeutin nicht arbeitslos...
> Danke nochmal an Ben, Andi und Toje!!!


 

moin bruchpilot,

sieh zu das du die schulter bis frankreich wieder fit bekommst...
2 1/2 wochen hast du ja noch!!! tztztz


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin bruchpilot,
> 
> sieh zu das du die schulter bis frankreich wieder fit bekommst...
> 2 1/2 wochen hast du ja noch!!! tztztz


I´ll do my very best.... So´n shit aber auch.


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

So, gleich geht´s ab zum Schulterspezialisten.....


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, gleich geht´s ab zum Schulterspezialisten.....


 

hau rein...und komm bloß mit guten nachrichten wieder zurück!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Ich gebe alles!!!


----------



## Kurtchen (29. Juni 2011)

@holger: gute Besserung, na jetzt hast du auch so einen Schulterscheiss...
@all: besser vor dem Urlaub das Bike in der Garage lassen...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Juni 2011)

OMG

was machst du nur immer für Sachen chaz. Ich drücke auch den Daumen das es nicht so schlimm wird und du schnellst möglich wieder auf den Pedalen bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Tach. Diesmal wird es etwas länger dauern. Falls die Rotatorenmanschette heile ist (Gruß an Klaus   ) , dann wird nicht operiert. Wird sich am Freitag aber zeigen. Mit mind. 3 Monaten Pause muss ich aber wohl rechnen. Shit! Kann aber auch mal ein halbes Jahr dauern. Obershit.
Bike vor´m Urlaub nicht anpacken ist auch keine Lösung....dann zerlegt man sich nur vor Ort....


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

bis oktober kein chazman??? wie soll ich das den aushalten 

toje wird mich bis dahin bestimmt im wald vergraben!


----------



## Fibmaster (29. Juni 2011)

Wow das ist krass dann mal viel glük für eine schnelle Genesung!

Mfg


----------



## Lateralus (29. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung. Deshalb fahre ich lieber bergauf.

BTW: was ist AS?


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Thx @ all!


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung und sieh zu, dass die Schulter wieder in Ordnung kommt PDS läuft nicht weg und die Vielfalt wird von Jahr zu Jahr größer Dann halt im nächsten Jahr. Geht mir im Moment auch nicht anders, wenn die anderen Samstag fahren Die Schulter wird ihre Zeit brauchen, davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Muß mich damit schon seit ü20 Jahren rumschlagen Also nicht unterkriegen lassen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Gute Besserung und sieh zu, dass die Schulter wieder in Ordnung kommt PDS läuft nicht weg und die Vielfalt wird von Jahr zu Jahr größer Dann halt im nächsten Jahr. Geht mir im Moment auch nicht anders, wenn die anderen Samstag fahren Die Schulter wird ihre Zeit brauchen, davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Muß mich damit schon seit ü20 Jahren rumschlagen Also nicht unterkriegen lassen
> Gruß Jens!



Werde ich nicht! Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Juni 2011)

Ach mein Großer, weißt wie traurig mich das macht! Bin schon in Frustkäufe verfallen. 
Gute Besserung und ein dickes Nervenkleid!
Bist am WE besuchbar?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Juni 2011)

F-u-c-k


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ach mein Großer, weißt wie traurig mich das macht! Bin schon in Frustkäufe verfallen.
> Gute Besserung und ein dickes Nervenkleid!
> Bist am WE besuchbar?




Yepp. Bin ich. Bekomme gerade ´ne kleine Krise!  *F*ck!!!*


----------



## << Treki (29. Juni 2011)

@chaz 
neeeeee oh neee was machst du denn für Sachen? - Krankenhäuser besuchen ist wohl eher dein Hobby dieses Jahr oder??

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## Elmo66 (29. Juni 2011)

@chaz:
von mir auch....

...gute Besserung

Servus, Elmo66


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

<< Treki schrieb:


> @chaz
> neeeeee oh neee was machst du denn für Sachen? - Krankenhäuser besuchen ist wohl eher dein Hobby dieses Jahr oder??


Leider! Jeder Schuss ein Treffer!


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> @chaz:
> von mir auch....
> 
> ...gute Besserung
> ...


Danköööö!


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

So ein Scheiß aber auch ... hatte so nen Lauf und jetzt sowas schon wieder!


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach. Diesmal wird es etwas länger dauern. Falls die Rotatorenmanschette heile ist (Gruß an Klaus  ) , dann wird nicht operiert. Wird sich am Freitag aber zeigen. Mit mind. 3 Monaten Pause muss ich aber wohl rechnen. Shit! Kann aber auch mal ein halbes Jahr dauern. Obershit.
> Bike vor´m Urlaub nicht anpacken ist auch keine Lösung....dann zerlegt man sich nur vor Ort....


 

dann lieber vor ort...auch wenn es am ersten tag ist. 

kriegen die dich denn so weit zusammengeflickt, dass du in frankreich für uns kochen, spülen und abends dann die räder putzen kannst!?

man man man, zum kotzen mit dir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So ein Scheiß aber auch ... hatte so nen Lauf und jetzt sowas schon wieder!



Du kannst ja auch weiter laufen....    War doch gut gestern. Man muss sich nur klar darüber sein, dass so´n shit auch mal passieren kann. Auch öfter....


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch weiter laufen....    War doch gut gestern. Man muss sich nur klar darüber sein, dass so´n shit auch mal passieren kann. Auch öfter....



Ja klar, war es eigentlich nen super Tag für mich, aber solche Sachen überschatten das ganze irgendwie auch.


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> dann lieber vor ort...auch wenn es am ersten tag ist.


Das wäre, glaube ich, noch beschi..ener....


toje schrieb:


> kriegen die dich denn so weit zusammengeflickt, dass du in frankreich für uns kochen, spülen und abends dann die räder putzen kannst!?


Ganz sicher nicht. Erstmal geschieht (Achtung! Vorlage!) alles nur mit links...


toje schrieb:


> man man man, zum kotzen mit dir!!!


Aber sowas von....


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ja klar, war es eigentlich nen super Tag für mich, aber solche Sachen überschatten das ganze irgendwie auch.



Auch klar. Aber das musst du abschütteln, sonst blockiert die Birne...


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Auch klar. Aber das musst du abschütteln, sonst blockiert die Birne...



Hauptsache du wirst schnell wieder heile. Ich werde zusehen, dass ich da weitermachen kann wo ich gestern aufgehört habe


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das wäre, glaube ich, noch beschi..ener....
> 
> Ganz sicher nicht. Erstmal geschieht (Achtung! Vorlage!) alles nur mit links...
> 
> Aber sowas von....


 

vorlage...!?verstehe ich nicht... 

aber wenn du bis frankreich die linke hand trainierst, so jeden abend, klappt es ja evtl. mit den niedrigen tätigkeiten.verdient hättest du es auf jeden fall...


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hauptsache du wirst schnell wieder heile.


Das wird wohl etwas dauern.... 


Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich werde zusehen, dass ich da weitermachen kann wo ich gestern aufgehört habe


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> vorlage...!?verstehe ich nicht...
> 
> aber wenn du bis frankreich die linke hand trainierst, so jeden abend, klappt es ja evtl. mit den niedrigen tätigkeiten.verdient hättest du es auf jeden fall...



 Das hättest du wohl gerne....


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das hättest du wohl gerne....


 

nun, der gedanke "schon wieder ohne dich nach pds zu fahren" schmeckt mir gerade mal so gar nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> nun, der gedanke "schon wieder ohne dich nach pds zu fahren" schmeckt mir gerade mal so gar nicht!!!



Mir auch nicht! Schleimer!


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht! Schleimer!


 

schleimer...schon mal was von dem toje wandererpunch gehört!?du weißt doch das ich auch ältere und schwäche schlage.  und du hast es nun wirklich verdient!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> schleimer...schon mal was von dem toje wandererpunch gehört!?du weißt doch das ich auch ältere und schwäche schlage.


Jau, habe ich von gehört. Im Moment bin ich nicht nur alt und schwach, sondern auch recht wehrlos. Also genau das Richtige für dich!  


toje schrieb:


> und du hast es nun wirklich verdient!!!


----------



## Fibmaster (29. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Blockade kenn ich leider nur zu gut:-(


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

als druff auf den krüppel chaz verdient hat er es!
sowas vor frankreich machen!
was mach ich den jetzt nur!


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> als druff auf den krüppel chaz verdient hat er es!
> sowas vor frankreich machen!
> was mach ich den jetzt nur!


 

was machen wir nur mit dir!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> als druff auf den krüppel chaz verdient hat er es!
> sowas vor frankreich machen!
> was mach ich den jetzt nur!



Maul!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> was machen wir nur mit dir!?


Auf die Fresse!!!


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf die Fresse!!!


 

oh, kommen die latenten aggressionen so langsam durch...wird dir jetzt langsam bewußt was du da für einen mist angestellt hast!?

jonge jonge, du hättest auf die fresse verdient, aber mit anlauf!!!


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> was machen wir nur mit dir!?



am besten macht ihr nicht ganz soviele pausen und dann passt das schon


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> am besten macht ihr nicht ganz soviele pausen und dann passt das schon


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh, kommen die latenten aggressionen so langsam durch...wird dir jetzt langsam bewußt was du da für einen mist angestellt hast!?
> 
> jonge jonge, du hättest auf die fresse verdient, aber mit anlauf!!!



jetzt hör auf den chaz zu ärgern! 
der ist  bestraft genug!
aber verdient hätte er es dennoch


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> jetzt hör auf den chaz zu ärgern!
> der ist  bestraft genug!


Eben....


Raphnex schrieb:


> aber verdient hätte er es dennoch


Nööö...

So´n Schei$$ hätte jedem passieren können...


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> jetzt hör auf den chaz zu ärgern!
> der ist bestraft genug!
> aber verdient hätte er es dennoch


 

der ist doch schon von geburt an bestraft!!! 

und du halte die schnauze...!!!sonst bist du mein prellbock in frankreich!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte du willst ihn mit Nutella anstreichen und dann ist er dein persönlicher Mohr


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

tzzz versuch du erst mal dein hinterrad in der linie zu halten! ansonsten bist du mein prellbock! 
morsch wie ein baum biste ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich dachte du willst ihn mit Nutella anstreichen und dann ist er dein persönlicher Mohr


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

rektal torpedo schnauze!!!
ansonsten wachst du kopfüber in einem nutella gals auf


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Juni 2011)

Penny oder einer der LÃ¤den hat gerade nen Angebot, 1,11â¬ fÃ¼r ein Glas Nutella, geh los und deck dich schonmal ein


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

Amateur!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Juni 2011)

Du weißt auf welches Zimmer du jetzt kommst?!


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

sicherlich nicht auf deins!
ich geh mit timä zusammen!
der babbelt net so viel doll zeug wie du


----------



## DerGraue (29. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung . Ich sachs ja wir sind zu alt für den Mist  ( 40+) ja ja ich weiß.....    So da unser Holgi wahrscheinlich nicht mit nach PDS kommt sollten wir uns morgen noch mal Treffen und ein wenig umdisponiern ich sach mal morgen um 19.00 bei Thomas Gruß


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Juni 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, bin erst Freitag wieder in Dortmund.
Sagt mir einfach kurz bescheid was ihr plant.
Ich hab keine AHK und auch keinen großen Führerschein.

Btw. weil das wohl etwas untergegangen ist, ich würde sehr ungern mit meinem Auto fahren (verschiedene Gründe, die durchaus dazu führen könnten, dass wir das Ziel nicht erreichen), aber unter den gegebenen Umständen würde ich es machen, wenn es unbedingt sein muss.



Raphnex schrieb:


> sicherlich nicht auf deins!
> ich geh mit timä zusammen!
> der babbelt net so viel doll zeug wie du



Besser ist das, mit Kleinkindern kann er ja umgehen und vielleicht bringt er dir nebenbei noch Hochdeutsch bei


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

danke für die bestätigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (29. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, bin erst Freitag wieder in Dortmund.
> Sagt mir einfach kurz bescheid was ihr plant.
> Ich hab keine AHK und auch keinen großen Führerschein.
> 
> ...


Dann lass mal den Zahnriemen wechseln


----------



## toje (29. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, bin erst Freitag wieder in Dortmund.
> Sagt mir einfach kurz bescheid was ihr plant.
> Ich hab keine AHK und auch keinen großen Führerschein.
> 
> ...




was`n los mit der karre!?
ich habe den günstigsten und einen der besten schrauber die ich kenne an der hand.


----------



## Kurtchen (29. Juni 2011)

Morgen abend kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## Lazy (29. Juni 2011)

morgen würd ich schaffen

raffi du bist gekauft!

3. edit ... BTW die forke is seit gestern wieder in meinen händen und seit heute federt sie sogar wieder ein.. *HUST*


----------



## Deleted 154398 (29. Juni 2011)

nene holger du machst sachen.
hoffen wir mal das du um die operation drum rum kommst.

ach ja zu deinem zylinderkopf. der ist noch in der mache. da müssen übergrößen ventilführungen gefertigt und besorgt werden weil die alten ventile so sehr gestaucht waren.

bist du denn morgen erreichbar? dann rufen ich oder mein kollege mal eben durch wenn wir genaueres wissen.

@ NuMetal ich kenn da auch ne werkstatt die dir da günstig bei weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> 3. edit ... BTW die forke is seit gestern wieder in meinen händen und seit heute federt sie sogar wieder ein.. *HUST*



Kompetenter Service ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Juni 2011)

Na sauber, 

da guckt man mal wieder ins Forum und dann sone Bärenschei***e

ohne Holgi wirds ja nur halb so schön....

Euch kann man aber auch nich alleine lassen, kehr kehr....von mir und meiner Frau auf jeden Fall die beste Besserung , die man haben kann.


----------



## Lazy (29. Juni 2011)

schon, aber mit 50 psi (also knapp 3,5bar) luftdruck kam die nicht so gut klar 
hat ich nur gestern nach einbau keinen nerv drauf, das manual auf korrekten luftdruck zu durchsuchen


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

ich kauf dich auch timä 
müssen wir nur schauen das wir den rektal torpedo woanders unterbekommen


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> schon, aber mit 50 psi (also knapp 3,5bar) luftdruck kam die nicht so gut klar
> hat ich nur gestern nach einbau keinen nerv drauf, das manual auf korrekten luftdruck zu durchsuchen



Dann sieh ma zu dass du die Tage wieder anne Piste komms


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2011)

@Nino: Bin morgen ganz normal im Dienst.
@Muddy: Danke euch!!! Was macht eigentlich dein Huf?


----------



## Deleted 154398 (29. Juni 2011)

alles klar. dann rufen wir morgen eben durch


----------



## Mar-shall (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
bin neu hier, 35 jahre und komme aus Dortmund. Ich hab schon das ein oder andere mal hier in eurem thread gestöbert.
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich mich mal bei einer eurer sessions einklinken kann, wenn es wieder heißt wir fahren zum Ofen, Berg, AS oder auch ne schöne Tour !?  ich bin erst seit ein paar wochen wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs, würde aber gerne mal ein paar neue strecken kennenlernen....

@ Chaz: unbekannterweise auch von mir gut Besserung !!! Verletzungen sind zum kotzen...

greetz,
Marshall


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag 
Hier bist du hauptsächlich in der DH/FR Fraktion gelandet 
Wenn du hauptsächlich Touren fahren willst, bist du wohl da richtig: http://www.edg-mountainbike-arena.de/mtb-talk/index.php


----------



## Lazy (29. Juni 2011)

aber auch nur weil wir auf dauer die touris hier verschreckt haben so wie das aussieht


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

Ich mach manchmal notgedrungen auch einen auf Touri ... das aber nur alleine, kenne sonst keine Touris die weite Teile bergauf schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (29. Juni 2011)

Du schiebst ja auch gern mal bergab, wie ich gehört habe


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

Wer erzählt denn sowas ?


----------



## Mar-shall (29. Juni 2011)

Guter Tipp... 
mir gehts nicht hauptsächlich um touren, war mir schon klar, dass ihr mehr DH / FR mäßig unterwegs seid. 
ich hab auch mehr bock auf runter heizen als berghoch zu schieben


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2011)

Dann einfach mal hier rein schauen, was so geht und nach nem Treffpunkt fragen


----------



## Mar-shall (29. Juni 2011)

alles klar


----------



## Raphnex (29. Juni 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du schiebst ja auch gern mal bergab, wie ich gehört habe



hab ich von dir aber auch schon gehört!
bzw gesehen


----------



## chaz (30. Juni 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hab ich von dir aber auch schon gehört!
> bzw gesehen



Ich auch! Da war mal der Kicker des Grauens....


----------



## Lazy (30. Juni 2011)

denk morgen werd ichs zum ofen schaffen. heut wohl nur ne stunde cruisen


----------



## toje (30. Juni 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> denk morgen werd ichs zum ofen schaffen. heut wohl nur ne stunde cruisen


 

mach bloß keinen mist...noch nen verletzten können wir so kurz vor dem urlaub nicht gebrauchen.nicht noch so ein vollpfosten der sich sooo kurz vor dem urlaub zerlegt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> .nicht noch so ein vollpfosten der sich sooo kurz vor dem urlaub zerlegt!!!



Jaaahaaaa.....


----------



## toje (30. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jaaahaaaa.....


 

ist doch war...vorgestern war ich leicht geschockt, gestern total geschockt...und heute könnte ich dir eine klatschen!!!

verrückter mongo-junge!!!


----------



## chaz (30. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ist doch war...vorgestern war ich leicht geschockt, gestern total geschockt...und heute könnte ich dir eine klatschen!!!
> 
> verrückter mongo-junge!!!



  Ich war vorgestern schockiert, gestern gefrustet und heute gefrustet und angepisst. Ist aber bestimmt noch zu steigern....


----------



## indian66 (30. Juni 2011)

Manno, von mir ebenfalls verspätete aber allerbeste Besserung und noch mehr Glück morgen...!
Dat wird schon wieder. 
Bei meinem Schulterblatt haben auch alle gesagt das dauert min 6 Monate...nach 5 Wochen bin ich wieder rumgerollt


----------



## chaz (30. Juni 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Manno, von mir ebenfalls verspätete aber allerbeste Besserung und noch mehr Glück morgen...!
> Dat wird schon wieder.


Danke. Alles wird gut. Irgendwann...


indian66 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Schulterblatt haben auch alle gesagt das dauert min 6 Monate...nach 5 Wochen bin ich wieder rumgerollt


Deine Worte in Gottes Gehörgang...


----------



## hugecarl (30. Juni 2011)

Jemand Samstag/Sonntag hier unterwegs ? Freitag kann ich leider nicht, muss meinem Bruder beim Umzug helfen, hmpf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (30. Juni 2011)

jemand lust und laune auf willingen montag dienstag?


----------



## chaz (30. Juni 2011)

Nein!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Juni 2011)

Wasn nu mit Willingen am we? Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Juni 2011)

Denke Sonntag Willingen oder Winterberg, je nachdem wo das Wetter besser ist.
Das Nutellamonster kann ja mitkommen


----------



## Kurtchen (30. Juni 2011)

Bin Sonntag so wie es heute aussieht auch in Willingen...


----------



## DerGraue (30. Juni 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ist doch war...vorgestern war ich leicht geschockt, gestern total geschockt...und heute könnte ich dir eine klatschen!!!
> 
> verrückter mongo-junge!!!


 Ja Ja so ein Selbstverstümmeler


----------



## chaz (30. Juni 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja Ja so ein Selbstverstümmeler



Selbstfister, bitte!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Juni 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Selbstfister, bitte!



Selbststümmelfisterverbammsichter!


----------



## Raphnex (30. Juni 2011)

es liegt nicht an der cola!


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

Sicher? Oder BSE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (1. Juli 2011)

was habt ihr mit dem gemacht, als wir abgehauen sind? mann mann


----------



## toje (1. Juli 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> was habt ihr mit dem gemacht, als wir abgehauen sind? mann mann


 
moin,


und du musst in frankreich mit dem auf ein zimmer...na viel spaß!!! 

ach hier, für muddy: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/922563 hoffentlich liefern die auch nach frankreich!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

In so einem Hänger passt bestimmt ein 10er-Pack Hinterbauten....
@Timä: Viel Spaß mit dem Nutella-Junky...


----------



## toje (1. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> In so einem Hänger passt bestimmt ein 10er-Pack Hinterbauten....
> @Timä: Viel Spaß mit dem Nutella-Junky...


 

ich denke wir sollten das norco doch mit nach frankreich nehmen...für den fall der fälle.und so kommt wenigstens dein radel mal ins gelobte land!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich denke wir sollten das norco doch mit nach frankreich nehmen...für den fall der fälle.und so kommt wenigstens dein radel mal ins gelobte land!!!



Nix da! Ihr habt alle keinen Panzerführerschein....


----------



## toje (1. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix da! Ihr habt alle keinen Panzerführerschein....


 

ach, da kann man ja überall "rollen" lassen!!!

und du brauchst die karre eh so schnell net mehr.oder du gibst es am besten ganz dran, geht ja eh immer nur 2 monate gut mit dir!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

Jaaahaaaaa...... Murphy ist halt ´nen Arsch!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juli 2011)

Moin!
YT Liefert direkt aus Taiwan die Hinterbauten aus, nur den Aufbau musst dann selber bezahlen, hat auch nur 5 Tage gedauert bei nem Kumpel dem er in Whistler gerissen ist.

Gibts nen Status update von gestern, schreibt wer was in die IG?


----------



## toje (1. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jaaahaaaaa...... Murphy ist halt ´nen Arsch!!!


 

wer ist denn jetzt murphy!? 

@ numetal: alles beim alten, du musst fahren und alle bikes und biker mitnehmen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (1. Juli 2011)

pfui holger, was`n das für ein foto...ist da selbst an deiner schulter fett zu sehen!?


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> pfui holger, was`n das für ein foto...ist da selbst an deiner schulter fett zu sehen!?


Kleines Ärschchen, du!!! Immerhin kann ich mir die Bilder auf meinem Rechner anschauen...bei deinem C64 klappt das ja nicht....


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wer ist denn jetzt murphy!?



Der Typ mit dem Gesetz....


----------



## toje (1. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kleines Ärschchen, du!!! Immerhin kann ich mir die Bilder auf meinem Rechner anschauen...bei deinem C64 klappt das ja nicht....


 

ja, aber die bilder aus frankreich wird der schon schaffen.und deiner...!? ach, ganz vergessen...du wirst ja wieder keine frankreich-pics haben.


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja, aber die bilder aus frankreich wird der schon schaffen.und deiner...!? ach, ganz vergessen...du wirst ja wieder keine frankreich-pics haben.


Wenn das auch solange dauert wie diverse Videos aus dem Franzeckenland, dann bekommt ihr die ja auch nie zu sehen....


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juli 2011)

Alles beim alten, ich merks schon, dann brauch ich mir um Chaz keine sorgen machen, der spielt hier ne Woche Alleinunterhalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

Ich werde eine Woche das IBC und FB meiden....


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube wir fesseln dich vor dem Rechner und machen ne Auto-Aktualisierung bei FB und ich werd mir extra ne Auslandsflat zulegen. Auch kaputte Männer dürfen mal weinen... das erste Bild wird extra für dich sein Chatz


----------



## toje (1. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir fesseln dich vor dem Rechner und machen ne Auto-Aktualisierung bei FB und ich werd mir extra ne Auslandsflat zulegen. Auch kaputte Männer dürfen mal weinen... das erste Bild wird extra für dich sein Chatz


 

*gefällt mir*


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. Juli 2011)

ich glaub hier will jemand Popo-Klatsche mit Anlauf


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8475843 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub hier will jemand Popo-Klatsche mit Anlauf



DAS gefällt MIR!!!


----------



## toje (1. Juli 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8475843 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub hier will jemand Popo-Klatsche mit Anlauf


 

gewalt ist auch keine lösung!!!


----------



## hugecarl (1. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> gewalt ist auch keine lösung!!!



Aber ein Mittel zum Zweck. Zumindest manchmal


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juli 2011)

Sagte der Pazifist


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> gewalt ist auch keine lösung!!!



Frag mal manche Wanderer....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Frag mal manche Wanderer....



DAS HAB ICH AUCH GEDACHT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (1. Juli 2011)

hört auf hier rum zu spamen!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> hört auf hier rum zu spamen!!!


Bist du wieder auf Droge?


----------



## Raphnex (1. Juli 2011)

jup auf bike droge! hab mein bock grade wieder bekommen! 
TOP!!! freu mich auf die wurzelteppiche heute und morgen


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juli 2011)

Was hast denn machen lassen und von wem?


----------



## DerGraue (1. Juli 2011)

Foto0160.jpg


----------



## DerGraue (1. Juli 2011)

Hab heute mal meine X2K getestet und ich muss sagen PDS kann kommen das ding ist echt gut


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juli 2011)

X2k? Xtrem 2 Komponenten Kleber?


----------



## hugecarl (1. Juli 2011)

Wer fährt denn morgen in den heimischen Gefilden ?


----------



## Lazy (1. Juli 2011)

as morgen 11:30

ich + stalker unten am parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (1. Juli 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> as morgen 11:30
> 
> ich + stalker unten am parkplatz



Mein Zug kommt um 52 an. Möchtet ihr auf mich unten warten ?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juli 2011)

Werde auch mal Hallo sagen, aber erst gegen 13-14Uhr.
Was ist mit Winterberg oder Willingen am Sonntag, wer will?


----------



## chaz (2. Juli 2011)

Boa, der Graue entdeckt die Technik....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wollte morgen Mittag mal ne Runde rollern an AS oder so jemand Bock?


----------



## hugecarl (2. Juli 2011)

Jaja, eine Abfahrt hab ich geschafft ... dann beim hochschieben das Viech nach der Hip am umgekippten Baumstamm angeguckt - und einmal drüber. Gelandet hab ichs noch, aber viel zu weit nach links und schön den Highsider gemacht. Linker Oberarm ordentlich geprellt, und der linke Ringfinger macht Zicken ... wenn das nich besser wird mit dem werd ich wohl doch mal ein KH besuchen. Unschön, unschön.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Werde auch mal Hallo sagen, aber erst gegen 13-14Uhr.
> Was ist mit Winterberg oder Willingen am Sonntag, wer will?



Ich will! Ich will!
Hab nur kein Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. Juli 2011)

Und macht euch doch nicht immer alle kaputt...

Gute Besserung an alle Invaliden


----------



## Lazy (2. Juli 2011)

jow brandi nachdem du wech wars, haben cris und ich uns lang gemacht.
ich hab mich direkt AM hip jump aufs maul gelegt (WÖRTLICH!) - faceplant gegen n baum gemacht.. aber nix passiert außer 1-2 tropfen blut aus der nase und schürfwunden.

cris hat den käfer im steilstück rechte line gemacht  aber auch da nix passiert.

so dann kühl ma schön brandi und hoffen wir, dass es "nur" geprellt ist!


ajo wo war denn der numetal?


----------



## hugecarl (2. Juli 2011)

komme gerade aus dem krankenhaus. finger is wohl ok. beim arm is was rausgesprengt, nämlich das ansatzstück vom oberarm an der schulter. wenn ich glück hab verrutscht da nix und es verheilt schnell. wenns verrutscht, dann brauch ich ne op und länger pause als wenns normal zuwächst. kommt auf die nächsten 5 tage an. daumen drücken. und gute besserung euch beiden.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (2. Juli 2011)

man man man leute. 2011 ist nicht unbedingt das jahr der FFD. gute besserung an alle invaliden!


----------



## Kurtchen (2. Juli 2011)

@brandi und die anderen: gute Besserung, was ist denn hier nur am Berg los, das reicht jetzt für die nächsten Jahre....


----------



## hugecarl (2. Juli 2011)

danke. der arzt hatte erst was von rotatorenmanschette kaputt erzählt, das gab erst mal ordentlich panik  hatter sich aber gott sei dank geirrt


----------



## Lazy (2. Juli 2011)

njaa is schon nich lustig diese saison

achso und meine gabel sifft jetzt nich mehr aus der druck- sondern aus der zugstufe HERRLICH ..


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (2. Juli 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> njaa is schon nich lustig diese saison
> 
> achso und meine gabel sifft jetzt nich mehr aus der druck- sondern aus der zugstufe HERRLICH ..



hey,
vielleicht bist wegen der gabel noch fit 
irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, es ist sehr gut, das ich bisher keine zeit fürs radfahren hatte

Aber die zeit kommt.......werd mir todtnau und willingen und wibe nicht nehmen lassen


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Juli 2011)

Moin!
Gute Besserung ihr Invaliden und Von der Technik ge****ten.
Passt bloß auf, sonst heißen wir bald IFD - Invaliden Freunde Dortmund!
Sorry Lazy, war mit meinem Bruder nen Bike kaufen und das hat dann doch alles länger gedauert. Bin dann morgen mit Nils in Winterberg, falls sich wer anschließen mag.


----------



## chaz (3. Juli 2011)

Moin, Mädels!
Musst du mir eigentlich alles nachmachen, Brandi? Ihr macht ja Sachen? In welchem KH bist du gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (3. Juli 2011)

Morgen! Also die Verluste an der AS Front sind nicht mehr tragbar Gute Besserung.


----------



## hugecarl (3. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin!
> Gute Besserung ihr Invaliden und Von der Technik ge****ten.
> Passt bloß auf, sonst heißen wir bald IFD - Invaliden Freunde Dortmund!



danke, invalidenfreunde ? hör mir auf!



chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels!
> Musst du mir eigentlich alles nachmachen, Brandi? Ihr macht ja Sachen? In welchem KH bist du gewesen?



in den städtischen kliniken. muss die  tage zum unfallchirurgen, kennt wer gute im raum do innenstadt ?



DerGraue schrieb:


> Morgen! Also die Verluste an der AS Front sind nicht mehr tragbar Gute Besserung.



danke. der track ist echt irgendwie verflucht. aber wie gesagt, die 1. abfahrt lief so gut für meine verhältnisse, da wollt ich dann halt da weitermachen wo ich dienstag aufgehört hatte


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Juli 2011)

Mann mann , 

wenns so witergeht können wir uns alle nen Klapprad kaufen und und nur noch über hiesige Straßen bewegen..

Gute Besserung an den Brandstifter.....wir sollten im Forum eine Liste mit Ärzten und Krankenhäusern aufstellen und sofort Erfahrungsberichte einstellen....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Juli 2011)

Also ich werde jetzt zuOfen fahren hab leider nur 2 Stunden Zeit...wenn jemand noch Bock hat...bin gleich da....übrigends Big Four war Fett
ich verfluche nur Gelsenkirchen ma nich wegen der Fußballmannschaft sonder wegen der Öffis...war zum Kotzen 3 Stunden hin und 3 Stunden zurück, mitm Bike wär ich schneller gewesen.


----------



## hugecarl (3. Juli 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> wenns so witergeht können wir uns alle nen Klapprad kaufen und und nur noch über hiesige Straßen bewegen..



sicher nicht! das wird wieder 



Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an den Brandstifter.....wir sollten im Forum eine Liste mit Ärzten und Krankenhäusern aufstellen und sofort Erfahrungsberichte einstellen....



danke. na, es gibt sicherlich ärzte und kh's die empfehlenswerter sind als andere.


----------



## Kurtchen (3. Juli 2011)

@Brandi: Krankenhaus Herten: http://www.st-elisabeth-hospital.de/ ist auf Schultergedönse spezializiert...


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Juli 2011)

Kurtchen, wolltest nicht in Winterberg sein? Vermissen dich hier. Ist nur frisch und windig, Strecke ist Top!


----------



## chaz (3. Juli 2011)

Im evangl. KH in Lüdo ist ein Schulterspezi. Wurde mir von meiner Therapeutin empfohlen. Dr. Behrend.


----------



## Kurtchen (3. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kurtchen, wolltest nicht in Winterberg sein? Vermissen dich hier. Ist nur frisch und windig, Strecke ist Top!


 
Nöö, hatte geschrieben das ist nach Willingen will, da hat aber keiner drauf reagiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (3. Juli 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Nöö, hatte geschrieben das ist nach Willingen will, da hat aber keiner drauf reagiert...


Bleib lieber zu Hause und freu dich auf PDS sonst gehste auch noch kaputt


----------



## Kurtchen (3. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Bleib lieber zu Hause und freu dich auf PDS sonnst gehste auch noch kaputt


 
 genau...ich bleib heile! Zumindestens bis auf weiteres...


----------



## DerGraue (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hab heute im Wald einen Labradudel geshen war echt lustig


----------



## chaz (3. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich hab heute im Wald einen Labradudel geshen war echt lustig



Habe auch schon mal einen gesehen. Sehen echt witzig aus.


----------



## Kurtchen (3. Juli 2011)

Der sieht mal witzig aus: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://t1.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/27/38/22/400_F_27382298_nMxgu23InlSX46JeC5J2v39f0kXw1jaf.jpg&imgrefurl=http://de.fotolia.com/id/27382298&usg=__oujWvMLyzoU6CpY9dHec0et1Jqs=&h=400&w=342&sz=23&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=-QI82K3btLvduM:&tbnh=161&tbnw=140&ei=J5QQTujJBsOKswbs4cjODg&prev=/search%3Fq%3DLabradudel%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1440%26bih%3D844%26tbm%3Disch%26prmd%3Divnsfd&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=530&vpy=113&dur=360&hovh=243&hovw=208&tx=91&ty=141&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0&biw=1440&bih=844


----------



## DerGraue (3. Juli 2011)

Der war mehr Pudel und hatte die Figur vom Labbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (3. Juli 2011)

Hatte auch schon einmal einen komplett schwarzen gesehen, den hätte ich sofort genommen....!


----------



## DerGraue (3. Juli 2011)

Ja so ein Labradudel der passt auch gut zu dir


----------



## DerGraue (3. Juli 2011)

So ab morgen noch 5 Tage arbeiten und dann hab ich Urlaub Yeah. Die Woche vor PDS werde ich noch viel Ausdauer und Muskelaufbau  betreiben muss mit den Jungspunden ja irgendwie mitthalten können als bald


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Juli 2011)

Das gleiche bei mir... noch 5 Tage, dann noch nen Tag Bmais und dann bin ich wieder in Dortmund und werd den Grauen fit machen oder er mich


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Der war mehr Pudel und hatte die Figur vom Labbi



Sieht ein bischen aus wie`n explodierter Labrador


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs!
Nils, mach hinne, will das Foto!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Juli 2011)

War geil gestern in Winterberg!

Foto ist hochgeladen, auch die große Version, damit du dir auch im Detail die Leistung vom Muc-Off angucken kannst Musste mal unter meinen Fotos gucken.


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Juli 2011)

So, auch wieder ausm MRT da.
Fazit: Sie bewegen sich zu viel, einige Aufnahmen sind verschwommen! Schleimbeutelentzündung und Reizung der Knochenhaut oder sowas.
Da wird wohl mit ordentlich Diclo nachgeholfen!

Wir nehmen wohl alle ein Wehwehchen mit nach Frankreich


----------



## chaz (4. Juli 2011)

Deswegen jammert doch nur ein Püppchen, Barbie.


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Juli 2011)

Kaputte, herzlose Drecksau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kaputte, herzlose Drecksau!


----------



## indian66 (4. Juli 2011)

Sooo
Hab mir am samstag das linke Stinkefingergelenk/kapsel geprellt.
Ist voll fett das Gelenk und geht nicht mehr in die Endanschläge...
Jemand nen Tip ausser diclo??


----------



## chaz (4. Juli 2011)

Ibu 800. Saaaiiiiiillll awaaaaayyyyy!!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Juli 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Sooo
> Hab mir am samstag das linke Stinkefingergelenk/kapsel geprellt.
> Ist voll fett das Gelenk und geht nicht mehr in die Endanschläge...
> Jemand nen Tip ausser diclo??



Lass nachschauen obs wirklich nur geprellt ist oder die Kapsel gerissen oder sogar nen Sehne durch. Sah bei mir auch nur nach Kapsel aus und dann wars ne Sehne mit nem Stück Knochen


----------



## toje (4. Juli 2011)

jonge jonge, alle mongos kapott!!!


----------



## hugecarl (4. Juli 2011)

das is schon nich mehr feierlich ...


----------



## Raphnex (4. Juli 2011)

so komme grad aus willingen wieder und muss sagen gabel dämpfer einfach nur top!!!
jetzt noch stützen fürs handgelenk und pds kann kommen


----------



## Kurtchen (4. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> So, auch wieder ausm MRT da.
> Fazit: Sie bewegen sich zu viel, einige Aufnahmen sind verschwommen! Schleimbeutelentzündung und Reizung der Knochenhaut oder sowas.
> Da wird wohl mit ordentlich Diclo nachgeholfen!
> 
> Wir nehmen wohl alle ein Wehwehchen mit nach Frankreich


 
Das ist jetzt ein Scherz, oder  das kann doch nicht wahr sein


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Juli 2011)

Freut mich Raffi! Hast aber weiterhin Luftdämpfung oder? Warst allein in Willingen?

Doch Kurtchen, ist aber eine Verletzung von nem Baumknutscher vor 2 Monate. Hatte nur noch immer Schmerzen. Notfalls kommt nen Kortisondepot rein  Fahren kann ich, zieht nur ab und zu. Werde PDS nicht sausen lassen, nachdem ich alles so aufgerüstet habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (4. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Freut mich Raffi! Hast aber weiterhin Luftdämpfung oder? Warst allein in Willingen?
> 
> Doch Kurtchen, ist aber eine Verletzung von nem Baumknutscher vor 2 Monate. Hatte nur noch immer Schmerzen. Notfalls kommt nen Kortisondepot rein  Fahren kann ich, zieht nur ab und zu. Werde PDS nicht sausen lassen, nachdem ich alles so aufgerüstet habe




na das hört sich doch mal nach ken an, barbie!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Freut mich Raffi! Hast aber weiterhin Luftdämpfung oder? Warst allein in Willingen?
> 
> Doch Kurtchen, ist aber eine Verletzung von nem Baumknutscher vor 2 Monate. Hatte nur noch immer Schmerzen. Notfalls kommt nen Kortisondepot rein  Fahren kann ich, zieht nur ab und zu. Werde PDS nicht sausen lassen, nachdem ich alles so aufgerüstet habe



Du Kortisondepot und Raffi Nutella-depot, Passt Doch!


----------



## Raphnex (4. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Freut mich Raffi! Hast aber weiterhin Luftdämpfung oder? Warst allein in Willingen?



ja die totem is weiterhin ne air aber top ansprechverhalten einfach nur  sau spaß gemacht mit den teilen 
war mit zwei kollegen aus koblenz da.


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Die Nutella-Crew!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Spricht da der Neid?
Hab meine Elemente noch immer nicht bei Gino gehabt, hoffe es klappt noch in der Woche vor PDS  Legst nen gutes Wort für mich ein, Chaz?!


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Dürfte etwas eng werden, ne!? Mit ganz frisch gewarteten Dingen in den Urlaub fahren ohne die Dinger vorher mal zu testen würde ich nicht machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Vertraust du Gino da etwa nicht 
Dann muss ich se hier unten abgeben und nochmal am Samstag nen Tag in Bmais ran nehmen


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Wann wolltest du die denn wegbringen?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn dann direkt Montag morgen, dachte er bekommts dann bis Mittwoch abend fertig und ich kann Donnerstag nochmal schnell an die AS oder nach Winterberg.
Werd ihn gleich mal anrufen


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Klar, der wartet nur auf dich, Barbie....   Das wird wohl nix. 
Edt. Wird doch was. Habe gerade angerufen und dir ´nen Termin für Montag gemacht.


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

barbie passt schon dann fahren wir halt nächste woche noch ein zweimal nach willingen 
hast doch schon frei oder?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Nächste Woche hab ich frei, ja!
Chatzilein, gerade mit Gino telefoniert. Montag rein bringen und Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ist alles fertig, solange er am WE aufm Rennen heile bleibt!
Dann könnten wir schonmal Donnerstag Wibe anpeilen, Raffi


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Nächste Woche hab ich frei, ja!
> Chatzilein, *gerade mit Gino telefoniert. *Montag rein bringen und Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ist alles fertig, solange er am WE aufm Rennen heile bleibt!
> Dann könnten wir schonmal Donnerstag Wibe anpeilen, Raffi



Hatte dich ja auch angekündigt....


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Sitzt du bei ihm im Büro? Was hast gesagt, da ruft gleich nen Vollhorst an, hilf dem mal, sonst weint er.
Aber freu mich! 2mal Komplettservice für Gabel und Dämpfer und leicht die Endprogression vom Dämpfer erhöhen, dann kann ich mal weniger Druck aufm Piggyback fahren und hab auch mal den nötigen Sag


----------



## hugecarl (5. Juli 2011)

glaub ich muss meine gabel da auch noch abgeben ... da fehlt das zugstufenrädchen. sollte er bei meinem kampfgewicht lieber mal drüberschauen


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Was hast gesagt, da ruft gleich nen Vollhorst an, hilf dem mal, sonst weint er.


Nahe dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

nächste woche willingen hört sich gut an


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

und heut abend ne runde mit teddy und andy as und tt fahren


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und heut abend ne runde mit teddy und andy as und tt fahren


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

sorry chaz aber sobald du wieder darfst fahren wir nach braunlage ja


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> sorry chaz aber sobald du wieder darfst fahren wir nach braunlage ja


Wird zwar dauern, hört sich aber gut an.


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

sollte schon schnee liegen fahren wir einfach snowbikes  bzw ziehen die wetties druff


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Ganz so lange sollte es wohl dann doch nicht dauern...


----------



## toje (5. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und heut abend ne runde mit teddy und andy as und tt fahren


 

was heißt den "heute abend"???


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

18:15 wollten wir dort aufschlagen!
auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (5. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> 18:15 wollten wir dort aufschlagen!
> auch dabei?


 

ich wollte später ne tour mit astrid fahren.evtl. kommen wir dann auch auf 2-3 abfahrten am tt vorbei!?


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

dann würd ich sagen bis heute abend!
wirst uns am tt bestimmt finden haben ja teddy dabei, der fährt die as bei solchen temperaturen nicht


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> dann würd ich sagen bis heute abend!
> wirst uns am tt bestimmt finden haben ja teddy dabei, *der fährt die as bei solchen temperaturen nicht*



Tauwetter!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Juli 2011)

Ich will auch zur AS! Ab wann seid ihr da?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> 18:15 wollten wir dort aufschlagen!
> auch dabei?



Ich glaub um 18.15Uhr sind sie da


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

nils kommst du?
teddy hat mir grade abgesagt ihm gehts wohl nicht so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich würde auch jetzt gleich los fahren ab wann willst du da aufschlagen? Erst um 6?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Hast denn dein Bike noch oder ist es schon verkauft


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

vor 6 wirds bei mir knapp! 
18:15 untem am parkplatz würde mir gut passen!
bist du dann schon früher da?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Juli 2011)

Das mir zu spät! Dann mach ich heut lieber was für die Uni und fahr am Freitag nach Illmenau zum IXS Rennen!


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

auch nicht schlecht 
bekommst du ein neues bike?
was is mit nächste woche willingen? dabei?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Winterberg mein Bester! Ich muss Geld sparen und Winterberg ist ungefährlicher als Willingen. Wer sich vor Frankreich noch verletzt bekommt nen tritt vor's Schienbein und falls es mir passieren sollte, werde ich folgendes machen: Selbstmumifizierung


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Wie mir dieser 10fach Scheißdreck auf den SACK geht. Da will man nur mal zur Sicherheit nen 9fach X.9 Short und neue Schalthebel bestellen und es ist kaum noch lieferbar oder überteuert.


----------



## Coma-White (5. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie mir dieser 10fach Scheißdreck auf den SACK geht. Da will man nur mal zur Sicherheit nen 9fach X.9 Short und neue Schalthebel bestellen und es ist kaum noch lieferbar oder überteuert.



um auch mal was zu sagen... 
Ne 9fach x.9 mit kurzem Käfig hab ich letzte Woche beim Reuber noch bekommen (inkl. Schalthebel).
Vielleicht hat der ja noch was da, wenn auch sicherlich teurer als i-net.

P.S.: Hallo, ich bin der Sascha


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2011)

Du fährst auf ´nem Demo 10-fach?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Nein mein Freund  Das ist es ja, versuch mal noch günstig an 9-Fach zu bekommen. Jetzt hab ich bei einem Laden das Schaltwerk bestellt und in dem anderen nen Trigger.
Hibike und Bike-Mailorder haben für X.7 und X.9 Shortcage Schaltwerke Lieferzeiten von um die 10-14 Tage.
Kompatibel ist auch nichts zueinander, warum wird der Schaltweg nicht nur durch den Trigger bestimmt und man kann jedes Schaltwerk nehmen?!
Egal, ist alles bestellt... aber ich wette 2012 wirds mit 9-Fach mau werden und 2013 vorbei sein und auf 11-Fach werden wir auch nimmer lang warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

hab ich schon mal erwähnt das die totem jetzt echt top ist 
@numetal warum is willingen billiger als wibe? ich fahr aufjedenfall nach willingen da hab ich einfach mehr spaß als in wibe 
außerdem kannste da noch mal ein wenig steilhänge üben


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Wibe ist für mich Kostenlos


----------



## Raphnex (5. Juli 2011)

warum kostenlos?
@all sonst noch irgendwer lust auf nächste woche willingen mo, di, mit oder do für alle tage zu haben


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2011)

Stolzer Inhaber einer Gravity Card.
Donnerstag bin ich hoffentlich dabei!


----------



## toje (6. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Winterberg mein Bester! Ich muss Geld sparen und Winterberg ist ungefährlicher als Willingen. Wer sich vor Frankreich noch verletzt bekommt nen tritt vor's Schienbein und falls es mir passieren sollte, werde ich folgendes machen: Selbstmumifizierung


 

jonge, na da hast du dir aber eine sehr schöne strafe ausgesucht!!!


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Nein mein Freund  Das ist es ja, versuch mal noch günstig an 9-Fach zu bekommen. Jetzt hab ich bei einem Laden das Schaltwerk bestellt und in dem anderen nen Trigger.
> Hibike und Bike-Mailorder haben für X.7 und X.9 Shortcage Schaltwerke Lieferzeiten von um die 10-14 Tage.
> Kompatibel ist auch nichts zueinander, warum wird der Schaltweg nicht nur durch den Trigger bestimmt und man kann jedes Schaltwerk nehmen?!
> Egal, ist alles bestellt... aber ich wette 2012 wirds mit 9-Fach mau werden und 2013 vorbei sein und auf 11-Fach werden wir auch nimmer lang warten müssen



X0 und gut ist´s. Das gibbet überall in 9-fach und kurz.


----------



## toje (6. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> X0 und gut ist´s. Das gibbet überall in 9-fach und kurz.


 

na das ist ja wie "perlen vor die säue werfen!!!"


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na das ist ja wie "perlen vor die säue werfen!!!"


Das X0-Schaltwerk würde auch besser zur Carbon-Mütze passen. Das Ding verpflichtet ja eh zu Höherem....


----------



## DerGraue (6. Juli 2011)

Moin Am Montag wollte ich mit einem Kumpel mal ne runde nach Winterberg mal sehen was so geht es sei denn es regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na das ist ja wie "perlen vor die säue werfen!!!"


Bei mir wäre es nur nen Schaltwerk, bei so nem Typen, der nie fährt, ist es nen ganzes DH Bike


----------



## Raphnex (6. Juli 2011)

ach seit ihr heute wieder lieb zueinander!


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juli 2011)

Hätte ich noch den Namen nennen sollen, nicht das sich der Falsche ans Bein gepisst fühlt?


----------



## toje (6. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hätte ich noch den Namen nennen sollen, nicht das sich der Falsche ans Bein gepisst fühlt?


 

jaaaaaaaaaa, wir wollen namen...bzw. ich will!!!


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hätte ich noch den Namen nennen sollen, nicht das sich der Falsche ans Bein gepisst fühlt?



Lass es raus, Barbie. Danach fühlst du dich befreit....


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ach seit ihr heute wieder lieb zueinander!



Willst du auch mal wieder was abbekommen, oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (6. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass es raus, Barbie. Danach fühlst du dich befreit....


 

sie traut sich nicht...


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

Doppelt. Sry.....


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> sie traut sich nicht...



Manche Mädels sind halt am Anfang etwas schüchtern... Da muss man erst die Hemmungen abbauen.
Danke für Kaffee, Cola und Besichtigung!!!


----------



## toje (6. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Manche Mädels sind halt am Anfang etwas schüchtern... Da muss man erst die Hemmungen abbauen.
> Danke für Kaffee, Cola und Besichtigung!!!


 

ach, nach fronkreich ist es hemmungslos!!! 

jau, du musst zeit haben in deinem job... 1 1/2 stunden bei uns im betrieb abhängen. tztztz, in der zeit hättest du mal lieber die orginale vom iceman abholen können...anstatt meine cola zu saufen und aua zu machen bei der besichtigung.


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ach, nach fronkreich ist es hemmungslos!!!


Alles eine Frage der Erziehung!  


toje schrieb:


> jau, du musst zeit haben in deinem job... 1 1/2 stunden bei uns im betrieb abhängen. tztztz, in der zeit hättest du mal lieber die orginale vom iceman abholen können...anstatt meine cola zu saufen und aua zu machen bei der besichtigung.


Musste ja mal schauen, wie du arbeitest (wenn man das so nennen kann?!). Das hat schon bestimmt seinen Grund, weshalb man dich ganz weit weg und oben in so´n Kämmerchen gepackt hat.


----------



## Raphnex (6. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Willst du auch mal wieder was abbekommen, oder was?



gibs mir!


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

Du steht da drauf, ne?


----------



## toje (6. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Musste ja mal schauen, wie du arbeitest (wenn man das so nennen kann?!). Das hat schon bestimmt seinen Grund, weshalb man dich ganz weit weg und oben in so´n Kämmerchen gepackt hat.


 

hey, ich maloche wie tier...haste doch gesehen!!!  na klar ganz oben...aber da kommst du evtl. auch noch hin.und warum hast du doch mitbekommen...wie sagtest du so schön: ich würde meine schweine am gang erkennen...mit passendem ausblick dazu!!!


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hey, ich maloche wie tier...haste doch gesehen!!!  na klar ganz oben...aber da kommst du evtl. auch noch hin.und warum hast du doch mitbekommen...wie sagtest du so schön: ich würde meine schweine am gang erkennen...mit passendem ausblick dazu!!!



Jau, heute hast du dir deinen Mittagsschlaf mehr als verdient. Die haben dich da oben weit weg von der Arbeit verfrachtet, damit du keinen Schaden im "Maschinenbaumuseum der Vorkriegszeit" anrichtest.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass es raus, Barbie. Danach fühlst du dich befreit....



CHAZ!
Besteht dein Rahmen eigentlich aus Blei um die Strahlung zu absorbieren? So oft wie du in den letzten 2-3 Monaten beim Röntgen oder MRT warst, bist ein wandelndes Tschernobyl!

Puh, das tat gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2011)

Beim Röntgen machen die Mädels nur noch das Licht aus! Immerhin bin ich nicht derjenige, der sein bike über/um die Sprünge trägt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Juli 2011)

ho ho
Zickenterror, wartet ich hol mir noch ne Tüte Popcorn, lehne mich zurück und genieße...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Juli 2011)

War übrigends grad mal am Ofen, mal wieder das Kona qälen...und der Schorken hats mitgemacht, allerdings muß meine Gabel mal dringend zu Gino


----------



## Lazy (6. Juli 2011)

tja da lassen se dich warten muddy 

sööö und da is die gabel nun wieder im service - mal sehn wie lang dieses mal ..


----------



## Raphnex (6. Juli 2011)

ja aber irgendwie geht der terror nicht weiter 
aber man könnte ja noch mal öl ins feuer gießen 
@numetal biste schon am tt das steilstück gefahren oder die in willingen???
tojes frau ist se schon gefahren und sogar ohne downhiller


----------



## Raphnex (6. Juli 2011)

@lazy deine gabel is bei gino?


----------



## Kurtchen (6. Juli 2011)

Lasst uns mal in Fronkreich gleich am Anfang das schöne Steilstück am Sessel in Morzine (li nach dem Ausstieg) nach der Wurzelpassage links fahren, da wird es dann gleich interessant


----------



## Kurtchen (6. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> @lazy deine gabel is bei gino?


 
Die Bremsen sind am wichtigsten  die Gabel kann man vernachlässigen


----------



## Raphnex (6. Juli 2011)

ob gino auch bremsen macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (6. Juli 2011)

Wie auch immer, die sind da in Fronkreich nicht zu vernachlässigen, letztes Jahr hatten da einige ihre liebe Not 

Wobei so eine Fluffige Gabel hat was, meine war auch schon beim Gino und ist jetzt richtig smooothhhhhh


----------



## Raphnex (6. Juli 2011)

die totem oder deine boxxer?


----------



## hugecarl (6. Juli 2011)

Ach smooth wird überbewertet


----------



## Kurtchen (6. Juli 2011)

Die Boxxer, die Totem muss noch die habe ich aber schon einmal selbst gewartet. Einfach das alte Dreckszeug raus und neues Oel vom Gino rein....und funzt!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Juli 2011)

Ich will am Samstag nach Willingen oder Winterberg! Rennen in Illmenau wird nichts...
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. Juli 2011)

Sonntag wahrscheinlich willingen. Samstag muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (7. Juli 2011)

aach bremsen mach ich selber
ne die is nich bei gino sondern retour zum letzten service-partner aufgrund von reklamation


----------



## Raphnex (7. Juli 2011)

na hoffentlich is se schnell genug wieder da


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Moin, Mädels!


----------



## Lazy (8. Juli 2011)

moin du stier 

@raffi: is feddich, kann ich heute abholen 
das ging diesmal echt zügig. er wollte allerdings heute nochmal die dichtigkeit (der gabel, nich meine!) prüfen und dann geht das wieder los


----------



## Raphnex (8. Juli 2011)

also fürs we bin ich mit willingen raus aber wer von euch außer numetal von ihm weiß ichs ja schon hat nächste woche zeit für ne schöne runde willingen? 
dortmunder bekommste urlaub?
@lazy du könntest doch mit


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Die schonen sich alle für´s gelobte Land.


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juli 2011)

Nix schonen, Schwielen müssen her!
Morgen nochmal Bmais und Donnerstag Winterberg oder Willingen. Ich freu mich auf Raffi!


----------



## toje (8. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die schonen sich alle für´s gelobte Land.




aber mal so richtig...!!!


----------



## Raphnex (8. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Raffi!



ich mich aber nicht auf dich!!!
wenn du dabei bist werden es wieder höchsten 4 abfahrten und davon nur einer aufem downhill!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

@Toje: Hoffentlich liegt das Orakel falsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ich mich aber nicht auf dich!!!
> wenn du dabei bist werden es wieder höchsten 4 abfahrten und davon nur einer aufem downhill!!!



Och men Jung! Wovon Träumst du? Isst du auch verdorbene Nutella oder woher kommen diese Gedanken?
Winterberg ist zwar nicht das selbe, aber da haben Nils und ich am Sonntag mal rund 10 Abfahrten auf dem DH runter gerissen.
Ausserdem ist der FR in Willingen halt besser für die Kondition oder hat die sich durch übermäßigen Verzehr von Nutella so stark gebessert?


----------



## toje (8. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Hoffentlich liegt das Orakel falsch....




hä, wie wo was...ich kann dir nicht folgen.bin noch voll auf medis.also sprechen sie bitte langsam und deutlich!!!


----------



## Raphnex (8. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> 10 Abfahrten



junge geh trainieren!


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> junge geh trainieren!



Jau. Für 10 Abfahrten lohnt sich die Fahrerei doch gar nicht.

@Toje: Das Orakel zum Thema Ausfallquote....


----------



## Raphnex (8. Juli 2011)

nicht wirklich!


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juli 2011)

Großmaul, dein Würstchen ist wohl doch net so groß, wenn du hier so ablederst  Da waren auch noch 4-5 Abfahrten auf den anderen "Strecken" und das in 6 Stunden mit dem Lift!


----------



## Raphnex (8. Juli 2011)

@ray wenn du meinst! werden es ja sehen!


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Wollt ihr alleine sein?


----------



## Raphnex (8. Juli 2011)

bitte nicht! mit rektal torpedo alleine, da bekomme ich angst!!!
aber ich bin jetzt eh mal ne runde mit dem hund laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juli 2011)

Nein, wir schämen und nicht für unsere Liebe!


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> bitte nicht! mit rektal torpedo alleine, da bekomme ich angst!!!
> aber ich bin jetzt eh mal ne runde mit dem hund laufen



Der Einzige, der noch mit dir spielt?  

@Ray: Raffi scheut sich noch etwas. Der outet sich bestimmt nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Raphnex (8. Juli 2011)

alter egal was du nimmst nimm weniger!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juli 2011)

Aber auch nur, wenn das Würstchen unten dran hängt


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> alter egal was du nimmst nimm weniger!!!



Ray oder meine Wenigkeit?


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich kann er keinen von uns gemeint haben, wir sind ja noch harmlos.
Egal wie sehr er vorgibt mich und andere zu verabscheuen, er fährt trotzdem mit uns in den Urlaub und am Donnerstag wird er trotzdem mit mir biken gehen... versteh mal einer die Hessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ... versteh mal einer die Hessen!


Geht nicht. Aber als Randgruppe hätten sie eigentlich etwas Mitleid verdient.


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juli 2011)

Ok, entschuldigung!
Raphi: Ich mag dich echt gut leiden und es ist alles nur spaß!


----------



## toje (8. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Raphi: Ich mag dich echt gut leiden und es ist alles nur spaß!




so watt wird der von mir nie zu hören bekommen!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> so watt wird der von mir nie zu hören bekommen!!!



 
Und nur mal am Rande: Wer macht hier Spaß?


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Falls Raffi mal wieder fragen sollte, was facebook ist:


----------



## Lazy (8. Juli 2011)

chaz unterstützt das happy slapping


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Nur bei Wanderern...


----------



## hugecarl (8. Juli 2011)

Was für eine Idee


----------



## Raphnex (8. Juli 2011)

da könnt ihr mal sehen wie sehr ich biken liebe das ich mit euch in den urlaub fahre!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juli 2011)

*Ich werde lieb sein* Chaz wirds schon richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> *Ich werde lieb sein* Chaz wirds schon richten



Feigling!


----------



## DerGraue (8. Juli 2011)

Tach: Werde morgen so gegen mittag mit nem Kumpel zum TT fahren Toje wollte auch kommen son bischen Anlieger fahren üben usw. Chaz willste auch kommen kannst ja ein paar Fotos machen und Merlin laufen lassen.


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach: Werde morgen so gegen mittag mit nem Kumpel zum TT fahren Toje wollte auch kommen son bischen Anlieger fahren üben usw. Chaz willste auch kommen kannst ja ein paar Fotos machen und Merlin laufen lassen.



Bin morgen verplant. Nächste Woche gerne.


----------



## DerGraue (8. Juli 2011)

Wie du bist morgen verplant du Abtrünniger du


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

Erst im Büro rumhühnern, dann ausgiebig frühstücken und dann mit Gundi das Wetter irgendwie ausnutzen. Wenn ich den camcorder habe, dann werde ich schon oft genug an der Strecke stehen und ihr dürft fahren, schieben, fahren, schieben, fahren, schieben....bis der Typ hinter der cam zufrieden ist.


----------



## DerGraue (8. Juli 2011)

Nacher mausers du dich noch zum Harry S Morgen des DH Films


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nacher mausers du dich noch zum Harry S Morgen des DH Films


  Hauptsache ich gebe nicht so früh den Löffel ab...


----------



## DerGraue (8. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich gebe nicht so früh den Löffel ab...


----------



## DerGraue (8. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


>


 Na ja wenn du so weiter machst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> da könnt ihr mal sehen wie sehr ich biken liebe das ich mit euch in den urlaub fahre!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Juli 2011)

komme grad vom ofen mitm andy war geil, jetzt sind we mega gallig auf willingen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Juli 2011)

Dann muss ich wohl auch Sonntag fahren...


----------



## Fibmaster (8. Juli 2011)

Nahend eine Frage an die Willingen Fahrer!Wann wollt ihr denn nächste Woche dahin, bin auch am überlegen zu fahren! 

Mfg


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Juli 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl auch Sonntag fahren...



Ja wäre cool, sind ja schon etwas länger nicht mehr zusammen unterwegs gewesen.

Andy meinte heute auch das man mal öfter hinter dir her fahren sollte


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Juli 2011)

Auja! IXS Rennen liegen so beschissen in meinen Klausuren jetzt...oh ne, da kann ich wohl nichtmal Thale mitfahren

Fährst du mit Andy zusammen Sonntach? Ich hätte richtisch bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Juli 2011)

Jo Andy und ich haben das mal fest gemacht heute, soll zwar Schauern zwischen drin aber man wirds wohl überleben.
Wäre aber schon cool wenn sich da noch der ein oder andere finden würde mit zukommen.
Wie sieht es den bei den anderen hier aus? Alle verletzt? Oder so kurz vor PDS etwas ruhiger damit man sich nicht verletzt?


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Na ja wenn du so weiter machst



Sagt der Einbeinige....


----------



## toje (9. Juli 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Jo Andy und ich haben das mal fest gemacht heute, soll zwar Schauern zwischen drin aber man wirds wohl überleben.
> Wäre aber schon cool wenn sich da noch der ein oder andere finden würde mit zukommen.
> Wie sieht es den bei den anderen hier aus? Alle verletzt? Oder so kurz vor PDS etwas ruhiger damit man sich nicht verletzt?





jo, keinen stress vor pds!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (9. Juli 2011)

bin am dem 19.7 wieder dabei......wobei sich dann sicherlich erstma eiweißmangel bei mir breit macht und ich dann nicht so viel motivation zum radfahren haben werde, aber wird schon gehen ^^

.....hauptsache nicht so starten wie letztesmal in den semesterferien......klausuren alle weg.....2 wochen frei.....am zweiten tag radfahren sich die hand brechen und raus sein für pds


----------



## DerGraue (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo: War heute sehr geil am TT hab zwar eine Erdung gehabt aber nix Aua gemacht. P.S heute in einer Woche sind wir im gelobten Land Yeah.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (9. Juli 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8503447 schrieb:
			
		

> .....wobei sich dann sicherlich erstma eiweißmangel bei mir breit macht ...



neue freundin?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. Juli 2011)

Andy und ich fahren morgen früh um 9.30 aus Do los, falls noch wer Lust hat mit nach Willingen zu kommen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Juli 2011)

Ich will! Aber da bin ich wohl alleine


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Juli 2011)

Nächsten Donnerstag!
Gerade aus Bmais wieder da... richtig Bock gemacht. Der neue Helm ist der Knüller, glaub der macht echt schneller und ein klein bisschen größere Eier!
Die Bremsen laufen auch wie ne 1, nur noch die Hebel richtig einstellen.
Dämfper muss dringen zu Gino, machte ganz komische geräusche, nachdem sogar ich ihn in den letzten Wochen ein wenig ran genommen habe.

BTW für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben, gerüchteweise Demo 2012 Frame:





Ich könnte mir den ganzen Tag einen drauf Keulen!


----------



## hugecarl (9. Juli 2011)

Alter ist das Teil hässlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Juli 2011)

wenn Farbe dann so



oder so





sonst alles hässlich, wo demo drauf steht!


----------



## chaz (10. Juli 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


>



Sehr geil...
Das bunte Ding geht ja gar nicht....   :kotz:


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Juli 2011)

Barbielike halt......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Juli 2011)

Wollt gleich zum Ofen , jemand am Start??


----------



## chaz (10. Juli 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Barbielike halt......



Wo ist der verdammt "gefällt-mir-Button"?  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wollt gleich zum Ofen , jemand am Start??


Frag im September nochmal....


----------



## DerGraue (10. Juli 2011)

Morgen: Gestern zu viel gefeiert fühle mich als hätte ich einen Wandergruß vor die Kirsche gekriegt


----------



## chaz (10. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Morgen: Gestern zu viel gefeiert fühle mich als hätte ich einen Wandergruß vor die Kirsche gekriegt


----------



## chaz (10. Juli 2011)

Gleich erstmal schön DH-WC auf freecaster schauen...


----------



## Kurtchen (10. Juli 2011)

Peaaaaaaaatieeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (10. Juli 2011)

"Nur" 2ter, somit muss ich auch nicht immer der Schnellste sein  Die Strecke sieht aber richtig geil aus... hab eben noch ein paar Auschnitte gesehen, da hats aber einige fies Stellen!
Alle gesund und munter?
Ohoh Grauer, feiern geht nichtmehr oder hast den Mädels an den Hintern gefasst und eine hat zugeschlagen?


----------



## chaz (11. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> "Nur" 2ter, somit muss ich auch nicht immer der Schnellste sein



Quatsch! Die Murmel verpflichtet!!!


----------



## hugecarl (11. Juli 2011)

Komme gerade vom Chirurgen und habe gute Nachrichten  Offenbar doch nur nen Haarriss, in 6 Wochen darf ich wieder biken und ich muss keinen Scheiß Verband mehr tragen!  YEAH!


----------



## chaz (11. Juli 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Chirurgen und habe gute Nachrichten  Offenbar doch nur nen Haarriss, in 6 Wochen darf ich wieder biken und ich muss keinen Scheiß Verband mehr tragen!  YEAH!



Die shit Schlinge bin ich auch los. Gut, dass es bei dir nicht ganz so schlimm ist.


----------



## hugecarl (11. Juli 2011)

Ist auch echt voll nervig das Ding ... Ich bin auch echt total froh. Beginne jetzt damit, den Arm schwingen zu lassen ohne die Schulter zu bewegen, damit dann bald die volle Beweglichkeit da ist. Hoffen wir mal dass es bei dir auch schnell bergauf geht, damits schnell wieder schnell bergab gehn kann


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. Juli 2011)

Sooo...wann wollt ihr genau nach Wibe/Willingen? Und wer? Ich würde auch mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Juli 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ist auch echt voll nervig das Ding ... Ich bin auch echt total froh. Beginne jetzt damit, den Arm schwingen zu lassen ohne die Schulter zu bewegen, damit dann bald die volle Beweglichkeit da ist. Hoffen wir mal dass es bei dir auch schnell bergauf geht, damits schnell wieder schnell bergab gehn kann



Heute hat die KG für die Schulter begonnen. Pendeln mache ich schon eine Woche.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. Juli 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Sooo...wann wollt ihr genau nach Wibe/Willingen? Und wer? Ich würde auch mitkommen



Vielleicht habe ich nächste Woche Dienstag Zeit. Müssen mal schauen. Eigentlich hatte ich Donnerstag frei jetzt habe ich Dienstag frei. Vielleicht geht auch schon am Sonntag was.


----------



## Moritz1996 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage...

Wie kommt man am schnellsten vom Roadstop zum Eppberg bzw. zu der DH und Freeride Strecke da? 

Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand sagen würde...

Grüße Moritz


----------



## chaz (11. Juli 2011)

Moritz1996 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage...
> 
> Wie kommt man am schnellsten vom Roadstop *zum Eppberg* bzw. zu der DH und Freeride Strecke da?
> 
> ...



Den kennt hier keiner... Das Ding heisst einfach nur Berg oder Ofen. Bitte ändern.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. Juli 2011)

Will jemand Mittwoch mit nach Willingen?


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Juli 2011)

Raffi hat dich gerade angerufen oder? Ich kann erst Donnerstag, wegen dem Service bei Gino, aber dann will ich auch, scheiß aufs Wetter, soll net viel regnen und nur schön Wetter Fahrer sind wir auch nicht!

PS: Schön das die Versehrten auf dem Weg der Besserung sind!


----------



## chaz (12. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Raffi hat dich gerade angerufen oder? Ich kann erst Donnerstag, wegen dem Service bei Gino, aber dann will ich auch, scheiß aufs Wetter, soll net viel regnen und nur schön Wetter Fahrer sind wir auch nicht!



Nimm deine Schwimmärmel mit:  http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=094341&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. Juli 2011)

Warum habt ihr denn alle die teuren Räder, teure Klamotten und kauft für jede Wetterlage ein anderes Paar Reifen!

Ich fahr morgen nach Willingen! So ein bisschen Regen macht mir gar nichts aus..tzzz


----------



## chaz (12. Juli 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> So ein bisschen Regen macht mir gar nichts aus..tzzz


----------



## DerGraue (13. Juli 2011)

Tach auch: So Jungens haut das denn jetzt hin mit dem Hänger oder nicht wenn alle Stricke reißen fahre ich mit meinem Wagen passen 2 Bikes + Klamotten + Beifahrer rein Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Juli 2011)

Ruhig, Brauner....äh....Grauer!


----------



## DerGraue (13. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ruhig, Brauner....äh....Grauer!


 Ich geb dir gleich Brauner Asselnase


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Juli 2011)

So, morgen gibt's Winterberg, will wer mit?


----------



## DerGraue (13. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> So, morgen gibt's Winterberg, will wer mit?


 Deine probleme möchte ich auch haben


----------



## chaz (13. Juli 2011)

Ich auch!


----------



## DerGraue (13. Juli 2011)

Das ist morgen glitschig in Winterberg eventuell brauchen wir den Hänger gar nicht


----------



## chaz (13. Juli 2011)

Beschwöre es nicht...


----------



## Raphnex (13. Juli 2011)

halt ja den mund grauer!!!!! sowas wollen wir hier nicht hören! sc hon genug passiert das jahr 
muss schon ohne mein chazman fahren


----------



## toje (13. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> So, morgen gibt's Winterberg, will wer mit?




ich sach da mal gar nix zu...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (13. Juli 2011)

Hast du deine Bremse heut eingebremst?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> So, morgen gibt's Winterberg, will wer mit?


Nächst Woche hört Ihr Ihn wimmern.....


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Juli 2011)

Ich werd nen ganz lauen machen, schaun ob Gabel und Dämpfer laufen, damit se zur Not am Freitag wieder bei Gino stehen, fühlen sich aber im Stand super an!
Willingen ist mir zu teuer, dank Gravity Card, nur um die Federelemente zu testen und Hometrails hab ich keine lust zu schieben.
Was gibt's denn da wieder über mich zu motzen? Was ich mache ist falsch, ihr macht mich fertig!

Mosert mal lieber über das Wetter in Morzine, Sonntag sind 6-8l/m² Regen angesagt pro 3 Stunden und erst am Dienstag wirds besser


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Was gibt's denn da wieder über mich zu motzen? Was ich mache ist falsch, ihr macht mich fertig!


Hier die Kurzversion: Alles!


----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hast du deine Bremse heut eingebremst?


 

na sicher datt!!!und 2 tage vor urlaubsbeginn fährt man nicht mehr nach winterberg...erst recht nicht bei dem wetter!!! jonge jonge


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

2-3 Tage vor dem Urlaub schaut man aber auch beim Einbremsen von Belägen auch auf die Strasse bzw. auf den Vordermann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 2-3 Tage vor dem Urlaub schaut man aber auch beim Einbremsen von Belägen auch auf die Strasse bzw. auf den Vordermann....


 

was denn!?ist doch alles gut gegangen!!!wollte nur mal checken ob die beläge schon extrem situationen gewachsen sind...


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> was denn!?ist doch alles gut gegangen!!!wollte nur mal checken ob die beläge schon extrem situationen gewachsen sind...



Du wolltest doch nur in Kiras 2,7er beißen...


----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

was ist den nun überhaupt mit dem hänger von den super zuverlässigen daniel???


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> was ist den nun überhaupt mit dem hänger von den super zuverlässigen daniel???



Ich rufe mal den Muddy an und melde mich gleich bei dir. Ich konnte keinen mehr auftreiben.


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn einer mit 'nem Hänger einen hängen lässt...


----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

an alle frankreich freerider:

mein erster eindruck (ich erkenne meine schweine ja am gang) von Daniel12 (das er ein ganz komischer vogel ist), hat sich leider bestätigt.das riesen ar...loch braucht seinen hänger nun selber.und das fällt ihm 2-3 tage bevor wir in den urlaub wollen ein.naja, man sieht sich immer 2x im leben. 

alles weitere dazu dann in der ig...


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> an alle frankreich freerider:
> 
> mein erster eindruck (ich erkenne meine schweine ja am gang) von Daniel12 (das er ein ganz komischer vogel ist), hat sich leider bestätigt.das riesen ar...loch braucht seinen hänger nun selber.und das fällt ihm 2-3 tage bevor wir in den urlaub wollen ein.naja, man sieht sich immer 2x im leben.
> 
> alles weitere dazu dann in der ig...



Die Schweiz schlägt zurück!


----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Schweiz schlägt zurück!


 

wie schon gesagt...man sieht sich immer 2x im leben.und wenn ich ihn das nächste mal im wald treffe, sollte er einen großen, ganz großen bogen um mich machen!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt...man sieht sich immer 2x im leben.und wenn ich ihn das nächste mal im wald treffe, sollte er einen großen, ganz großen bogen um mich machen!!!



Ja, du bist immer so freundlich zu anderen Waldbesuchern.


----------



## DerGraue (14. Juli 2011)

Sollte mal einer den Nils anrufen sonst kriegt der wieder gar nichts mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Sollte mal einer den Nils anrufen sonst kriegt der wieder gar nichts mit


 

ich schreibe dem mal ne sms.


----------



## Coma-White (14. Juli 2011)

Noch was zum einstimmen; ka ob ihr an der Ecke unterwegs seid, aber schön zum anschauen ists trotzdem 

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/204122

Viel Spaß an die Urlauber *neid


----------



## hugecarl (14. Juli 2011)

Geiles Vid! Aber gegenüber Verletzten solche Vids zu posten, ist mehr als fies!!!


----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

Coma-White schrieb:


> Viel Spaß an die Urlauber *neid


 

jo danke...


----------



## Raphnex (14. Juli 2011)

Coma-White schrieb:


> Noch was zum einstimmen; ka ob ihr an der Ecke unterwegs seid, aber schön zum anschauen ists trotzdem
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/204122
> 
> Viel Spaß an die Urlauber *neid




der typ ist einfach ein styleclown!!! 
super geiles vid


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch viel Spaß in PDS und ich hoffe, dass ihr auch ein wenig Glück mit dem Wetter habt und macht auf jeden Fall auch mal einen Abstecher nach Morgins Hatte ich toje aber auch schon geschrieben und als PDS-Rundtour eh nicht zu toppen
Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Eindrücke aus Morgins, da dieser Park eigentlich immer zu kurz kommt
[ame=http://vimeo.com/24103425]Morgins[/ame]
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Coma-White (14. Juli 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Eindrücke aus Morgins



Seehr nice, ich liebe diesen Song btw jedesmal Gänsehaut 

P.S.: wo ist der gefällt mir Button...ach falsche Plattform.


----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Von mir auch viel Spaß in PDS und ich hoffe, dass ihr auch ein wenig Glück mit dem Wetter habt und macht auf jeden Fall auch mal einen Abstecher nach Morgins Hatte ich toje aber auch schon geschrieben und als PDS-Rundtour eh nicht zu toppen
> Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Eindrücke aus Morgins, da dieser Park eigentlich immer zu kurz kommt
> Morgins
> Gruß Jens!


 

danke jens,

wir geben uns die größte mühe jede menge spaß in pds zu haben.aber das wetter gibt mir gerade etwas zu denken...


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Juli 2011)

Top Video!

Ich bin doch dabei Toje, allein deswegen werdet ihr genug Spaß haben 
Joa, hab heut mal schnell bei Decathlon ne Regenjacke geholt, aber ist ja nur der Sonntag der richtig schlimm aussieht, ab Montag sinkt die Regenmenge und die Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> aber das wetter gibt mir gerade etwas zu denken...


Euer Sonnenschein ist ja auch verletzungsbedingt nicht dabei.


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Juli 2011)

Du meinst Peter?


----------



## Raphnex (14. Juli 2011)

ja ich glaub den meint er!


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du meinst Peter?



Wie berechenbar du doch manchmal bist...


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn du mir die Frau nackig auf den Bauch bindest, dann wird halt auch genascht, was erwartest du?


----------



## toje (14. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Euer Sonnenschein ist ja auch verletzungsbedingt nicht dabei.




ja gerade deshalb habe ich ja auf gutes wetter gehofft.von wegen wenn engel reisen und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (14. Juli 2011)

Ihr beide seid ne Show


----------



## DerGraue (14. Juli 2011)

@NuMetal: Biste morgen um 17.40 bei mir?


----------



## chaz (14. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wenn du mir die Frau nackig auf den Bauch bindest, dann wird halt auch genascht, was erwartest du?



Dass du deine Finger von dem Mädel lässt.


----------



## DerGraue (14. Juli 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja gerade deshalb habe ich ja auf gutes wetter gehofft.von wegen wenn engel reisen und so...


Ach das wird schon gut das Wetter ausserdem ist das da fast überall so steil das das Wasser ruck zuck weg ist


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Juli 2011)

Japp, 17.40Uhr, aber nicht nackt, wie du es per PN gefordert hast!


----------



## DerGraue (14. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Japp, 17.40Uhr, aber nicht nackt, wie du es per PN gefordert hast!


Du kannst doch nicht jedem von deiner neigung erzählen das ich dich immer anschreiben soll das du nackt vorbei kommen sollst du Perverser


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Juli 2011)

So noch mal eine gute Wetterseite für euch und solange ihr keinen Dauerregen habt, ist alles halb so schlimm. Die Strecken haben eh stark gelitten in den letzten 2 Wochen. Durchforste gerade das Material von letzter Woche und das sieht schon nach Betonrüttelpiste aus und ein wenig Nässe kann da schon nicht schaden. Also bleibt optimistisch, ihr fahrt doch ins Paradies
Und noch was für Chaz, damit er ein wenig das Gefühl hat dabei zu sein Hat mir letzte Woche auch ein wenig geholfen. Schau mal hier rein, da sind alle wichtigen Kameras der Region drinnen Besonders zu empfehlen ist die Webcam von Les Crosets  und dann gib mal in der Historie z.B. den 03.07.11 ein und nimm die Vollansicht. Sehr empfehlenswert besonders der Sonnenuntergang Ist dann ein wenig Trost
Gruß Jens!


----------



## hugecarl (14. Juli 2011)

Trost ? Wenn ich irgendwas mit Berge oder Bikes sehe, könnte ich heulen  Auch wenn meine Pause warsch nicht so lang ist wie die vom Chaz.


----------



## Kurtchen (14. Juli 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> So noch mal eine gute Wetterseite für euch und solange ihr keinen Dauerregen habt, ist alles halb so schlimm. Die Strecken haben eh stark gelitten in den letzten 2 Wochen. Durchforste gerade das Material von letzter Woche und das sieht schon nach Betonrüttelpiste aus und ein wenig Nässe kann da schon nicht schaden. Also bleibt optimistisch, ihr fahrt doch ins Paradies
> Und noch was für Chaz, damit er ein wenig das Gefühl hat dabei zu sein Hat mir letzte Woche auch ein wenig geholfen. Schau mal hier rein, da sind alle wichtigen Kameras der Region drinnen Besonders zu empfehlen ist die Webcam von Les Crosets  und dann gib mal in der Historie z.B. den 03.07.11 ein und nimm die Vollansicht. Sehr empfehlenswert besonders der Sonnenuntergang Ist dann ein wenig Trost
> Gruß Jens!


 
Na das ist ja mal eine Super Webcam


----------



## chaz (15. Juli 2011)

In der Tat sehr geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (15. Juli 2011)

Moin: Wetter hin Wetter her ist mir egal ich will Biken ich hab Bock Yeah


----------



## FunkyRay (15. Juli 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin: Wetter hin Wetter her ist mir egal ich will Biken ich hab Bock Yeah


----------



## Kurtchen (15. Juli 2011)




----------



## FunkyRay (15. Juli 2011)

Paaaartyalarm!


----------



## hugecarl (15. Juli 2011)

Ab morgen wird hier für eine Woche sooo eine angenehme Ruhe einkehren ... ne wat schön.


----------



## chaz (15. Juli 2011)

Dann machen wir halt den Alleinunterhalter...

*An die Franzecken-Crew: 
Schönen Urlaub. Ballert schön und bleibt alle heile!!! Drücke euch allen die Daumen, dass das Wetter mitspielt!!!*


----------



## FunkyRay (15. Juli 2011)

Danke Liebling! Nächstes Jahr bist dabei und Ende der Saison darfst deine Lieblinge auch wieder jagen!


----------



## chaz (15. Juli 2011)

Wird beides passieren!!!


----------



## hugecarl (15. Juli 2011)

Schönen Urlaub! Meinen Neid habt ihr auch... und wer sich verletzt, kriegt nen Tritt ins Gesicht mit Anlauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 154398 (16. Juli 2011)

wünsch euch auch schönen urlaub und viel spaß!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (16. Juli 2011)

hoffe ihr habt viel spaß, trainiert schön, nächstes jahr sitzen chazi und ich euch im nacken und rufen: MACH DIE BREMSE AUF ODER HABT IHR ALLE LUFT IM SACK !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. Juli 2011)

Hab hier nochmal Bilder aus Willingen Schon nen Monat her...aber jetzt erst hochgeladen! Oh man! Ich will auch in Frankreich sein. Jetzt!

Kommt wer nächste Woche mit nach Willingen?


----------



## hugecarl (16. Juli 2011)

Das erste Bild ist sehr geil gemacht ... Suchbild


----------



## chaz (17. Juli 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8527626 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe ihr habt viel spaß, trainiert schön, nächstes jahr sitzen chazi und ich euch im nacken und rufen: MACH DIE BREMSE AUF ODER HABT IHR ALLE LUFT IM SACK !



"Gefällt-mir-button" drück...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Juli 2011)

http://www.froerider.de/

Hier Rasenrennen 2011! Kollege (auch genannt "der Bunzel") organisiert das mit. Meldet euch mal an!!! Ich hab mich angemeldet, konnte letztes Jahr schon nicht mitfahren!
Hätte dann auch noch Plätze im Auto frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (17. Juli 2011)

Sieht lustig aus ... und auf den Vids davon verdammt siffig - Letztes Jahr war das aber am 24.10 oder ?! Mal schaun, wie man wieder fit wird, und je nachdem entscheide ich dann ob ich mich anmelde


----------



## Coma-White (18. Juli 2011)

Crankworxs Whistler live:

http://www.pinkbike.com/live/event/

Downhill-Men startet sozusagen jetzt.

Edit: Sind noch die Frauen am start.


----------



## chaz (18. Juli 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> http://www.froerider.de/
> 
> Hier Rasenrennen 2011! Kollege (auch genannt "der Bunzel") organisiert das mit. Meldet euch mal an!!! Ich hab mich angemeldet, konnte letztes Jahr schon nicht mitfahren!
> Hätte dann auch noch Plätze im Auto frei!



Halte es wie Brandy. Warte erst mal noch ab. Ansonsten gerne. Es sei denn, es überschneidet sich mit Krefeld.


----------



## Fibmaster (18. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin so nach überstandener Wirbelsäulenprelleung,wollt ich mal fragen ob nicht jemand lust hat mir am Freitag mal den Ofen zu zeigen?Zeit ist eigentlich egal!

MFG


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Juli 2011)

fährt heut noch jemand?
klausur weg, also bin ich heiß


----------



## chaz (18. Juli 2011)

Wollte zur AS filmen...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wollte zur AS filmen...



mit?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Juli 2011)

was ist mit morgen?


----------



## st44lk33r (19. Juli 2011)

Was ist mit heute gegen 17 uhr noch biken gehen??? hat jemand zeit lust???


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. Juli 2011)

wollte gleich um 4 mit dem dortmunder an der as sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß. Und bleibt heile.


----------



## hugecarl (19. Juli 2011)

War heute mal wieder beim Arzt. Nicht geröncht, aber ein paar Bewegungsproben gemacht. Ich kann den arm ungefähr 80° nach oben vorne heben und zur Seite gehen auch schon wieder 30-40°. Vorschrift vom Arzt: Dreimal die Woche schwimmen gehen  Er meint, wenn ich das konsequent durchziehe, könnte ich wohl in drei Wochen wieder komplett heile sein.


----------



## Raphnex (19. Juli 2011)

@chaz von uns allen und vorallem von achim 
 BewegDich du fauler sau


----------



## Raphnex (19. Juli 2011)

@chaz von uns allen und vorallem von achim 
 BewegDich du fette sau


----------



## chaz (19. Juli 2011)

@Raffgarnix: Lerne mal unsere Landessprache, Schwutte. Und richtig zu posten.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. Juli 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> http://www.froerider.de/
> 
> Hier Rasenrennen 2011! Kollege (auch genannt "der Bunzel") organisiert das mit. Meldet euch mal an!!! Ich hab mich angemeldet, konnte letztes Jahr schon nicht mitfahren!
> Hätte dann auch noch Plätze im Auto frei!



Angemeldet 

Let's rock'n'roll


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. Juli 2011)

Sehr geil!

Ick freu mir!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (20. Juli 2011)

Wer kommt am 30.7 mit nach Wibe oder hat wer schon was anderes geplannt ?


----------



## Raphnex (20. Juli 2011)

Die reaktion haben wir erwartet : D
sonst alles fit bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Die reaktion haben wir erwartet : D
> sonst alles fit bei dir?



Wird langsam besser. Was machen die Pilze?


----------



## BillyTheKid (20. Juli 2011)

Tach Leute, ja der Bunte lebt noch auch wenn er nur sehr sehr selten mal im Forum ist aber es gibt ihn noch. Fahrt ihr überhaupt nochmal am Berg oder wie ist das?? Hab jetzt nen paar mal ne Tour mit dem Robbe hochgemacht aber nie einen von euch angetroffen!?!?!? 
Wäre mal nett wieder den Sauhaufen zu treffen und doof zu labern und ne Runde fahren.


Ach ja der Bunte wird PAPA!!!!! JUHUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!

Gruß an alle!!!


----------



## hugecarl (20. Juli 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Tach Leute, ja der Bunte lebt noch auch wenn er nur sehr sehr selten mal im Forum ist aber es gibt ihn noch. Fahrt ihr überhaupt nochmal am Berg oder wie ist das?? Hab jetzt nen paar mal ne Tour mit dem Robbe hochgemacht aber nie einen von euch angetroffen!?!?!?
> Wäre mal nett wieder den Sauhaufen zu treffen und doof zu labern und ne Runde fahren.
> 
> 
> ...



Du lebst ja auch noch! 
Wir haben mal wieder die Verletztenseuche - Holger und ich sind verletzt. In 3 Wochen darf ich aber wahrscheinlich wieder  Schreib doch einfach mal rein, bevor du zum Berg fährst 
Und Glückwunsch zum Papa! 
Und poste doch mal ein Bild von deiner Rakete


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. Juli 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Und poste doch mal ein Bild von deiner Rakete



Du ekelhafte *** 



> Tach Leute, ja der Bunte lebt noch auch wenn er nur sehr sehr selten mal im Forum ist aber es gibt ihn noch. Fahrt ihr überhaupt nochmal am Berg oder wie ist das?? Hab jetzt nen paar mal ne Tour mit dem Robbe hochgemacht aber nie einen von euch angetroffen!?!?!?
> Wäre mal nett wieder den Sauhaufen zu treffen und doof zu labern und ne Runde fahren.
> 
> 
> ...



In meinem Inneren kommt meist erstmal der Gedanke: "******* Alter und jetzt?"  Aber dann fällt mir auf das ich nicht mehr 19 bin also Glückwunsch und alles gute für die Zukunft.


----------



## hugecarl (20. Juli 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Du ekelhafte ***



Der ist für dich:


----------



## BillyTheKid (20. Juli 2011)

Foto von meiner Rakete,so gut kennen wir uns nun auch nicht!!! Aber stell gleich mal eins in mein Album.
Wenn ich das so höre will ich aber nicht mit euch fahren ist vielleicht ansteckend die Verletzungsseuche?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn du dich verletzen willst, ist die AS super dafür geeignet... Wir können dir da schööööne Stellen zeigen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. Juli 2011)

EY! Hier wird sich nicht verletzt! Ist ja schlimm mit euch!

Ich will biken...aber leider ist meine Gabel gebrochen Jetzt muss ich erstmal ne neue suchen...bzw. erstmal genug Geld suchen und mein Auto verkaufen, damit ich mir ne neue Gabel kaufen kann


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ach ja der Bunte wird PAPA!!!!! JUHUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


Glückwunsch, alte Säge!!! Wie ich auf den Bildern sehe, bist du auf ´nen Hollandrad umgestiegen?  


Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach mal rein, bevor du zum Berg fährst


Mein Reden...  


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Du ekelhafte ***


  Und das, obwohl der Brandi minderwerti.....äh.....minderjährig ist. 


Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wenn du dich verletzen willst, ist die AS super dafür geeignet... Wir können dir da schööööne Stellen zeigen


Yepp. Kalwes geht aber auch....  


nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> EY! Hier wird sich nicht verletzt! Ist ja schlimm mit euch!


Ich hab´ die Schnauze soooo voll von dem Schei$$....


nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich will biken...aber leider ist meine Gabel gebrochen


Was haste wieder angestellt?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hab meine Boxxer geschrottet! Das Casting ist gebrochen...


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

Baum geküsst?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Juli 2011)

Ne...zu große Bremsscheibe gefahren

Ja, so bekommt man auch Sachen kaputt! Man muss sich nicht immer lang machen


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

Was hast du denn da drauf gehabt?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Juli 2011)

Formula 220mm Scheibe...


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

Ups. Dann kann ´ne Boxxer schon einmal knacken...
Jemand morgen auf´n Rad unterwegs?


----------



## hugecarl (21. Juli 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und das, obwohl der Brandi minderwerti.....äh.....minderjährig ist.



Pfüüüh ... da mach ich mal keinen Kommentar zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

Na...auch schon wach?


----------



## hugecarl (21. Juli 2011)

Auch das lasse ich unkommentiert


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

Also nicht.


----------



## Fibmaster (21. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt morgen zum Ofen ;-)Gucken ob der Rücken hält!


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

Wann bist du denn vor Ort?


----------



## Fibmaster (21. Juli 2011)

Ich denke vormittags!


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich noch arbeiten...


----------



## Fibmaster (21. Juli 2011)

Bis wann denn? Kann nur bis ca fünf Uhr!


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2011)

Könnte so gegen 16.00 Uhr-16.30 Uhr mit der cam im Wald auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (21. Juli 2011)

Ok ich Versuch das mal zu klären und meld mich dann nochmal!


----------



## Fibmaster (21. Juli 2011)

Also hab es geklärt bin dann morgen auch so gegen 16 Uhr am Berg!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (21. Juli 2011)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Also hab es geklärt bin dann morgen auch so gegen 16 Uhr am Berg!



ich glaub ich werd einfach mal mitstarten ^^

wobei da evtl. etwas dazwischen kommen könnte


----------



## chaz (22. Juli 2011)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Also hab es geklärt bin dann morgen auch so gegen 16 Uhr am Berg!



Ich auch! Hau rein, Pedda!


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2011)

War gestern schön wieder mal im Wald zu sein. Heute Abend schnibbel ich den Kram mal zusammen. Versuche es wenigstens....


----------



## Fibmaster (23. Juli 2011)

Mir hat's auch echt Bock gemacht trotz der kleinen Erdung ,ist die eigentlich aufm Video also mein One Footer?;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2011)

(Leider) nein. Sonst hätte ich´s schon in der "Crash Section" gepostet.


----------



## Fibmaster (23. Juli 2011)

Ja gut was soll's ;-) aber andere Schuhe werden auf jedenfall bestellt,und ich bin froh das der Rücken wieder alles mitmacht ;-)


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2011)

Andere Schuhe machen mit Sicherheit Sinn. 5.10 sind unschlagbar vom Grip.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2011)

Hey ich suche noch nen Lenker mit mind. 750mm breite hab einen Sunline V One in 720mm abzugeben und 5/10 in 42.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (23. Juli 2011)

lass mich bei gelegenheit mal in die 5.10 reinschlüpfen!
vielleicht kommen wir ins geschäft.


----------



## Lazy (23. Juli 2011)

da sind se wieder..


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2011)

Alle und alles heile?


----------



## Kurtchen (23. Juli 2011)

Alle Gesund und munter trotz diverser Erdungen...

Nur der alte Mann mit dem Afrikaner hat sich hartnäckig auf dem Rad gehalten....obwohl ich glaube er ist teilweise rückwärts gefahren


----------



## Lazy (23. Juli 2011)

dafür hats dem jungen den afrikaner angebröselt. ich fand die bremsmomentabstützung eh immer doof ..


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2011)

Hauptsache es gab keine weiteren Verletzten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (23. Juli 2011)

guden
ja wieder da und alles heile


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Juli 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Alle Gesund und munter trotz diverser Erdungen...
> 
> Nur der alte Mann mit dem Afrikaner hat sich hartnäckig auf dem Rad gehalten....obwohl ich glaube er ist teilweise rückwärts gefahren



Gerüchteweise hast du es auch versucht und hast mich dann auch noch getäscht und dich als Toje getarnt.
Ein gutes hatte der Urlaub, außer das wir jede menge Spaß auf, neben und unter der Bike hatten, wir sind alle Regen Profis 

2 Waschladungen laufen, jetzt wird das Fahrrad einmal abgebaut, gereinigt und wieder aufgebaut


----------



## Raphnex (23. Juli 2011)

na das wird dan wohl ne lange nacht 
ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten regen


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Juli 2011)

Japp, geb mir ja nächste Woche 3-4 Tage Winterberg und Willingen, so als Kontrastprogramm, am Tag so viel HM wie in 1-2 Abfahrten


----------



## Raphnex (23. Juli 2011)

sag sowas doch nicht auch noch


----------



## Kurtchen (23. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise hast du es auch versucht und hast mich dann auch noch getäscht und dich als Toje getarnt.
> Ein gutes hatte der Urlaub, außer das wir jede menge Spaß auf, neben und unter der Bike hatten, wir sind alle Regen Profis
> 
> 2 Waschladungen laufen, jetzt wird das Fahrrad einmal abgebaut, gereinigt und wieder aufgebaut



Och jo da war was und ich hatte da glaube ich den einzigen 360er...


----------



## Raphnex (23. Juli 2011)

jup aber mit beiden rädern aufem boden


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6oIiuQf6Nw"]âªGoPro HD MTB Morzine, Pleney-alternate line @ 2.00, 01.07.2011â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia] Verdammt, 6 Tage Biken und man hat trotzdem das GefÃ¼hl max. 10% der Trails gefahren zu sein


----------



## Lazy (24. Juli 2011)

also die abzweigungen die er da nimmt, hab ich nichtmal gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2011)

Erster Filmversuch vom Freitag:


----------



## BillyTheKid (24. Juli 2011)

Du bist jetzt das Einhand Camkid!!! Ist doch schön geworden!


----------



## Raphnex (24. Juli 2011)

jo ist es mit was für ner cam haste gefilmt?


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2011)

Ist noch ausbaufähig, aber ich bin für den ersten Versuch ganz zufrieden.
@Raffi: Mit [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sony-HDR-CX115EB-Camcorder-optischer-Touchscreen/dp/B0034Y5DJC/ref=sr_1_17?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1309767609&sr=1-17"]der[/ame] !


----------



## Raphnex (24. Juli 2011)

neu geholt?


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2011)

Yepp. Irgendwie muss ich ja die Zeit überbrücken, die die Schulter noch braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (24. Juli 2011)

auch wieder wahr! 
dann sieht man dich wenigstens auch im walde


----------



## Kurtchen (24. Juli 2011)

Bezüglich Filme bitte mal in die IG schauen  der Download steht zur Verfügung...


----------



## Raphnex (24. Juli 2011)

So und schon wieder in den bergen leider aber ohne bike 
dafür aber bald am meer


----------



## Raphnex (24. Juli 2011)

Mit nen smartphone schreiben ist food


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß Raffi, vergiss uns nicht und schick uns ne Karte!
Ich bin die nächsten Tage mit ner Freundin aus München in Willingen und Winterberg, hat noch wer Interesse mit zu kommen? Kira, dein Bruder vielleicht? Fahren täglich hin.
Danke Kurtchen, werd die Videos mal laden.


----------



## chaz (25. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß, Raffi. Und nicht absaufen.


----------



## chaz (25. Juli 2011)

Ist eigentlich irgendwer in dieser Woche unterwegs?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Juli 2011)

Muss die ganze Woche bis Abends arbeiten :kotz:

KAnn wohl erst wieder nächste Woche was starten


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Juli 2011)

Ja ich, ich fahr mir mit der Hand übern ARSCH scheiss Spätdienst ende der Woche, aber vielleicht bin ich mit dem Robbe Mittwoch ne Runde unterwegs?! Schreib es aber dann HIER mal rein.


Ach der Bunte hat die Tage mal ein paar Leckerchen für die, die ab und an mal ne Capy tragen.
Und zwar hab ich nen paar Monster Energy und DC Caps zu verkaufen, sind alle NEU haben aber leichte Fehler nix wildes.

Geb sie günstig ab Normalpreis liegt bei ca. 35 Euro pro Cap, bei mir für 19,50 Euro pro Cap!!!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Juli 2011)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja ich, ich fahr mir mit der Hand übern ARSCH ....



  Jau, sag mal Bescheid, wenn ihr ballern geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Juli 2011)

Zur Info für die Fahrtüchtigen unter uns: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8557963&postcount=1


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Juli 2011)

Ja geile Sache wollte mit dem Robbe die nächste Zeit noch nach Willingen extra wegen dem Freeride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tolle Wurst!!!!! Pauschaltouristen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn´s läuft, dann laüft´s...


----------



## Fibmaster (25. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt diese Woche nochmal los weiß aber noch nicht genau wann.Mal gucken was das Wetter so sagt!


----------



## hugecarl (25. Juli 2011)

Grrrrr ... aber vllt hats auch was gutes. evlt wird dann ja die Strecke bis zum Lift weitergeführt ?!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn die das untere Drittel ändern und nicht in der gleichen Art bauen kannste den Freeride in die Pfeife rauchen, er war nur wegen des unteren Drittels interessant. Zum Glück gibt es ja den DH, best Track in near


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. Juli 2011)

Ach verkaufe auch noch eine fast neue Troy Lee Combo GPS Air in weiss Hose lang in 38 und Jersey in L.
Wer Interesse hat einfach melden!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht heut am Ofen, wenn es mich nicht nach Winterberg oder Willingen verschlägt. Hab keine Lust mehr auf Matsch und da soll's morgen super werden. Willst Filmen und mal raus kommen?


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Juli 2011)

Der untere Teil war heut gesperrt, aber angeblich nur wegen Ausbesserung und sollte morgen wieder auf sein. Bobby ist 1-2mal auch den unteren Teil gefahren, hab's mir aber verkniffen. Wann wolltest den hin, Billy? Werd diese Woche noch 1-2mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (26. Juli 2011)

Hey Ray kann ich dir noch nicht sagen werden nochmal mit Robbe quatschen aber wenn sag ich dir bescheid.


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2011)

Moin, Mädels. @Barbie: Heute schaffe ich es nicht. Bei dem Wetter habe ich auch keine große Lust zu filmen.


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Juli 2011)

Kein Problem, Fräulein! Von Matsch hab ich auch erstmal genug. Werd wohl morgen wieder nach Willingen und Donnerstag dann nach Winterberg. Billy, hoffe wir sehen uns dann mal die Woche aufm Trail, wollte eh noch was mit Robbe besprechen und du kannst die Kombi mal mitbringen, hätte Interesse.


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> ...du kannst die Kombi mal mitbringen, hätte Interesse.



Boah, du fette Assel.


----------



## BillyTheKid (26. Juli 2011)

Ne ne Chazilein nicht Fette Assel die Hosen werden auch länger in größerer Größe deswegen auch 38 sonst gibt das Hochwasser mit dicken Schonern drunter!!!!!!

@ Ray ja wäre schon geil wenn es diese Woche noch klappt, ansonsten müssen wir uns mal am Berg oder sonst wo treffen.


----------



## Raphnex (26. Juli 2011)

Ne chaz meint und damit hat er recht das ray ein fett arsch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Juli 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Ne chaz meint und damit hat er recht das ray ein fett arsch ist


----------



## Lazy (28. Juli 2011)

jow der komplett service is vorbereitet:

felgen, neue kette, kettenblatt (+endlich mal ordentliche schrauben) sind aufm weg


----------



## chaz (30. Juli 2011)

Da mag dich einer, Ray:


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!
Sommerloch im Dortmund Thread und dann wird versucht über provokante Inhalte ein wenig pfiff in die Sache zu bringen? Fehlgeschlagen! Ich weiß, dass ganz viele Leute mich mögen, inkl. dir 
Frage mich allerdings wie du es geschafft hast, das Bild zu finden?
Google -> halbnackte tätowierte Männer? Komische Phantasien hast du, weiß deine Frau davon?


----------



## chaz (30. Juli 2011)

Du Unwissender: Guckst du!!!


----------



## chaz (30. Juli 2011)

Welch geschichtsträchtiger Moment: Der Kira ist online!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (30. Juli 2011)

so,
ich hab mich in Stuttgart auf die nase gelegt ung dann noch 2 mal mit rad den berg hinab gerollt......
Folgen: 
Waden geprellt, linke hand geprellt, hüfte angeschlagen, bissal schleudertrauma und ....ja leider.....die rechte hand hat es auch erwischt.
Aber nein, die alte bruchstellt is heile aber das gelenk von zeigefinger hat es stark erwischt und noch ist unklar ob OP oder nicht, ca. 30% der gelenkfläche sind betroffen. Werd Dienstag mehr erfahren, da  guckt noch jemand drauf.

Fazit für mich:
hab kein bock mehr auf den scheiß, evtl. muss ich deswegen 1 jahr länger studieren. Dieses jahr is raus, ob und wie ich nächstes jahr mein rad angucke weiß ich noch nit. Will erstma wenigstens einen abschluss inner tasche haben und es macht sich bei bewerbunggesprächen auch nicht gut wenn man nach naben gefragt wird, vielleicht wird meine pause länger.

Peace out


----------



## hugecarl (30. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich ziemlich finster an! Gute Besserung erstmal und immer zuversichtlich bleiben


----------



## chaz (30. Juli 2011)

@Pedda: Alles wird gut! 2012 wird unser Jahr!!!


----------



## hugecarl (30. Juli 2011)

Viel mehr Gelegenheit habt ihr ja auch nich mehr ... schließlich geht ja 2012 die Welt unter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. Juli 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Viel mehr Gelegenheit habt ihr ja auch nich mehr ... schließlich geht ja 2012 die Welt unter



Und du davor, wenn du so weiter machst, JONGE!


----------



## hugecarl (30. Juli 2011)

War das jetzt so schlimm ?


----------



## Lazy (30. Juli 2011)

mongo junge


----------



## chaz (31. Juli 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> War das jetzt so schlimm ?



Ach, Quatsch...


----------



## hugecarl (31. Juli 2011)

Yeah. Ich war Fahrrad fahren, und die Schulter macht keine Probleme und hält. Kleine Hopser gingen auch schon  Das einzige Problem war dass ich auf Singlespeed unterwegs war


----------



## chaz (31. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch. Ich warte noch ein paar Wochen bis der Knochen stabil genug ist.


----------



## hugecarl (31. Juli 2011)

Du hast bei deiner Schulter ja auch echt volle Arbeit geleistet ... daher besser warten. Ich hatte ja nur nen Riss. Was aber bei der Schulter scheinbar schon für 4-5 Wochen Pause reicht.
Weiterhin gute Besserung, und hoffentlich bist du im September wieder aufm Bike.


----------



## chaz (31. Juli 2011)

Das wird schon...
BTW:


----------



## Dortmunder79 (31. Juli 2011)

geiles Video, wenn du noch einwenig übst brauchste garnicht mehr selber fahren sondern darfst Filmen und schneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

Nee,nee...so schnell bekommt ihr mich nicht vom Rad....


----------



## FunkyRay (1. August 2011)

Du sorgst ja selbst dafür, nicht lange drauf zu bleiben!


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du sorgst ja selbst dafür, nicht lange drauf zu bleiben!



Gut, dass ich das noch nicht oft gehört habe...


----------



## FunkyRay (1. August 2011)

Ach mein Digger!
Kopf hoch, wird schon und du bist ja ein Stehaufmännchen, darfst ja dann wieder Sprüche verteilen, im mom musst halt etwas einstecken. Meiky kümmert sich total rührend um dich, da muss ich das nicht auch noch machen


----------



## Kurtchen (1. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das wird schon...
> BTW:



Schönes Vidscho


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ach mein Digger!
> Kopf hoch, wird schon und du bist ja ein Stehaufmännchen, darfst ja dann wieder Sprüche verteilen, im mom musst halt etwas einstecken. Meiky kümmert sich total rührend um dich, da muss ich das nicht auch noch machen


Sprüche sind ja nicht das Problem, aber nicht immer von allen die gleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (1. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sprüche sind ja nicht das Problem, aber nicht immer von allen die gleichen...


 

um auch mal wieder etwas zu schreiben...

wenn alle die gleichen sprüche loslassen, muss wohl was dran sein...oder!?


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

Hau du Axt noch in die selbe Kerbe....


----------



## gab101 (1. August 2011)

Hi
Hab soeben von nem Freund erfahren das die Strecke am Speicherbecken gerade von den Anwohnern abgerissen wird.


----------



## hugecarl (1. August 2011)

Wie bitte ??? Könnte erst den Zug um Halb 9 bekommen  Das ist wahrscheinlich zu spät!


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

Neeeeeiiiinnnnnn!!!


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

Fahre da mal eben hin...


----------



## hugecarl (1. August 2011)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall morgen da mal vorbeischauen. Oder meinste, das lohnt, wenn ich um 10 vor 9 da bin ?


----------



## hugecarl (1. August 2011)

Ich fahr da jetzt auf jeden Fall nochmal hin. Ich bin 10 vor 9 da.


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

Ich könnte heulen. Die Strecken am Becken sind echt platt.


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

gab101 schrieb:


> Hi
> Hab soeben von nem Freund erfahren das die Strecke am Speicherbecken gerade von den Anwohnern abgerissen wird.



Kann dein Freund herausbekommen, wer den Schei$$ initiiert hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (1. August 2011)

Man und ich war so lange nimmer da! Was soll das denn, wem hat es weh getan? Alle Hindernisse platt oder auch die Lines zugebuddelt?


----------



## toje (1. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen. Die Strecken am Becken sind echt platt.




zum kotzen!!!  
hoffentlich haben die spacken jetzt 100 zecken am leib!!!


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

Und alle am Sack und im Arsch....


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Man und ich war so lange nimmer da! Was soll das denn, wem hat es weh getan? Alle Hindernisse platt oder auch die Lines zugebuddelt?



Hindernisse liegen überall rum. Doubles und Anlieger platt.


----------



## DerGraue (1. August 2011)

War doch abzusehen das haben die doch schon mal gemacht wurde zu viel gebuddelt in letzter Zeit und zu viel Action wir sollten mal in der nähe von Hagen mit den Hunden durch den Wald asseln mal schauen


----------



## DerGraue (1. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und alle am Sack und im Arsch....


 und in der Nille


----------



## chaz (1. August 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> und in der Nille


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (1. August 2011)

Wann gehts an den wider Aufbau 
Stirnlampe auf und spaten frei


----------



## hugecarl (1. August 2011)

So, ich bin wieder da von der AS. Hab mir nur die linke Line angesehen, für die rechte hatte ich echt keinen Nerv mehr. Genaueres steht in der IG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (2. August 2011)

Hi!

War gestern am Speicherbecken und hab mich mit den Leuten da gekloppt. Die sind mit 10, 12 Mann angerückt, alt und jung und ham mit schwerem Gerät die Strecke erstmal sabotiert, sprich Stolperfallen gebaut und dann ham se angefangen, die Anlieger und Sprünge wegzureissen. Da waren 2 20-Jährige, ein 13-Jähriger, ein ungefähr 200 Jahre alter Ardenauer-Opa mit Nazivergangenheit, 50 Jährige Familienväter, keine Ahnung, für jeden was dabei.
Völlig Argumentationsresistent und super aggressiv. Das einzige, was ich machen konnte war, möglichst viele Leute auf den Plan zu rufen. Hat ja zumindest halb geklappt. Hab sowas noch nie erlebt. Die haben behauptet, sie wären Pächter des Waldstücks. Dann fielen Worte wie Naturschutz, also ob ich davon schonmal was gehört hätte. Und Jäger, wir würden ihr Wild vertreiben. Die ham sich die hanebüchendsten Argumente zurechtgelegt um se mir dann um die Ohren zu hauen. Auf so Sachen wie "Willst du, dass sich der nächste der hier runterfährt an den scheiss Baumstümpfen den Hals bricht?" kamen nur so Sachen wie "Das is dann das Lebensrisiko." Also wenn ich eine Fahrradstrecke erstmal so sabotiere, dass sich der Nächste sämtliche Knochen bricht, weil er ja nicht ahmen kann dass es Leute gibt, die da offenslichtlich großen Wert drauf legen, dann is das keine vorsätzliche Körperverletzung sondern selber schuld. Die meisten Sachen wurden eh nur mit dummem Grinsen kommentiert. Offensichtlich wissen die selber gar nicht WARUM sie das gemacht haben. Die haben keine andere Motivation gehabt, als etwas zu unterbinden, was in Ihren Augen verboten ist. Kein Wort von Förster und die Stadt weiß von nix. Ham mir dreist ins Gesicht gelogen, sie hätten ne Genehmigung und müssten und dürften jetzt auch meinen Ausweis konfiszieren. Wie kleine Kinder. Obs wirklich Anwohner sind kein Plan, ham sie jedenfalls behauptet.
Die ganze Aktion war komplett durchorganisiert, die hatten Kübel voller Werkzeug, Äxte, Spitzhacken, allen scheiss, dachte erst die Stadt schickt wieder Sozialstundenableister durch die Gegend. Sie würden jetzt regelmäßig, schichtweise hier auftauchen und dafür sorgen dass das jetzt endgültig ein Ende hat mit dem durch den Wald heizen. Waren durch nichts aufzuhalten und werden auf jeden Fall wiederkommen mit ihren Cordhosen und Holzfällerhemden. Die meinen das auf jeden Fall todernst. Ich glaub mit einfach wieder aufbauen isses da nich getan.


----------



## chaz (2. August 2011)

Ist ja echt der Hammer, was du da schreibst!!!

*An alle, die die Strecken am Speicherbecken nutzen:* Ich bin gerade dabei mich zu informieren, wer die Pächter dort oben sind. Fest steht, dass ein Teil in privater Hand ist. Der Stadt Herdecke gehört nichts davon. Leider rückt die Stadt Herdecke auch keine Infos aus Datenschutzgründen heraus. Ich versuche bei der Kreisverwaltung Schwelm jemanden zu finden, der mich mit Infos füttern kann. Vielleicht klappt es ja über die Jagdaufsichtsberechtigten. Scheiss Bürokratie.... *Jetzt aber mal etwas anderes: *Ich habe da eine Idee zum stillen Protest aller Biker, die die Strecken dort nutzen!!! Wir sollen uns das nicht ganz ohne Widerstand gefallen lassen!!! Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns z.B. *am Freitag, den 05.08.2011 um 17.00 Uhr* mit ca. 15-20 Leuten unten am Parkpklatz vorm Wittbräuker Inn treffen und dann gemeinsam die Strecken wieder freiräumen. Es geht mir jetzt nicht ums bauen, sondern nur den Midadokram da weg zu räumen!!! Vielleicht kommen dann die Verantwortlichen (wir haben da so einen Verdacht) aus ihrem Loch....


----------



## Philmn (2. August 2011)

Also die Ham von Stadt Dortmund gesprochen. Aber wie aus meinem "Bericht" zu entnehmen ist, ham die nicht die geringste Ahnung was sie da tun und mit welchem Recht. Normal ist doch der Förster für das Stück wald verantwortlich. Der steht doch in der Regel zwischen dem Pächter und der Stadt. Keine Ahnung. Bin kein Experte was das anbelangt. Vielleicht kannze mir das mit dem Verdacht ja mal inner PM etwas konkreter beschreiben.


----------



## chaz (2. August 2011)

Die Sadt Dortmund ist da nicht für zuständig. Für das Gebiet ist die Stadt Herdecke bzw. die Kreisverwaltung Schwelm verantwortlich. Infos aus dem Liegenschaftsamt bzw. Katasteramt gab es nicht viele. Die Förster, die ja auch wissen wessen Boden sie "bewirtschaften" bekommt man wohl über die KVW Schwelm heraus. Da bin ich gerade bei. Der Stadt Herdecke gehört da oben nichts. Mit dem Verdacht bin ich eher vorsichtig, es handelt sich aber um einen bestimmten Anwohner.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. August 2011)

Also ich bin dabei! Freiräumen und "friedlicher" Protest!


----------



## toje (2. August 2011)

Philmn schrieb:


> Sie würden jetzt regelmäßig, schichtweise hier auftauchen und dafür sorgen dass das jetzt endgültig ein Ende hat mit dem durch den Wald heizen.


 

hoffentlich haben wir mal ne gemeinsame schicht am berg, dann sorge ich auch für ruhe im wald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. August 2011)

Lass raus, das Polengen!!!


----------



## toje (2. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass raus, das Polengen!!!


 

also wenn mir da einer so blöde wie dem philmn kommt, kann ich für nichts mehr garantieren...
aber erst mal locker bleiben(fällt mir ja nicht gerade leicht) und abwarten ob die denn wirklich das recht dazu hatten.


----------



## chaz (2. August 2011)

Musst du vorher viiiieeeel chillen....


----------



## toje (2. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Musst du vorher viiiieeeel chillen....


 

sooo viel kann ich gar nicht chillen...das mir dabei nicht die nerven durchgehen!!!


----------



## chaz (2. August 2011)

Musst du Din-A4-Blättchen nehmen....


----------



## hugecarl (2. August 2011)

Solche Leute ... ich schreibs besser nich.
Freitag bin ich dabei.


----------



## toje (2. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Musst du Din-A4-Blättchen nehmen....


 

quatsch nicht rum hier, sondern sieh zu das du den pächter rausbekommst!!!merkse, geht schon los mit den latenten aggressionen...


----------



## chaz (2. August 2011)

Jaaahhaaaaa....


----------



## nillo (2. August 2011)

servus freeride-freunde,,,,
da ich ab und an die strecken befahren habe,
werde ich ebenfalls am  freitag erscheinen !!!!!


----------



## chaz (2. August 2011)

nillo schrieb:


> servus freeride-freunde,,,,
> da ich ab und an die strecken befahren habe,
> werde ich ebenfalls am  freitag erscheinen !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (2. August 2011)

Dürfte vielleicht interessant sein für alle Schulterverletzten, oder die, die es noch vor haben:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Building-Bulletproof-Shoulders-workout-2011.html


----------



## chaz (3. August 2011)

Bisher sind am Freitag dabei:

- Kollege Herzog
- toje
- nillo
- nils
- Brandy
- fibmaster
- Dortmunder
- et moi mit Titus im Schlepptau

Ich baue natürlich noch auf Kira, die Graue Eminenz und Muddy.


----------



## batmanandi (3. August 2011)

+ Andi


----------



## chaz (3. August 2011)

Suppääää!


----------



## toje (3. August 2011)

dann können wir ja die rechte linie direkt wieder fit machen...
da ist ja nicht sooo viel passiert, sollte schnell gehen!!! 

äh, die bikes direkt mitnehmen???


----------



## FunkyRay (3. August 2011)

Moin Jungs!
Werde ich geköpft, wenn ich Freitag nicht da bin oder gar meines Amtes als Barbie der FFD enthoben? Wird knapp in 2,5 Std. von Augsburg nach Dortmund zu kommen.
Wer ist den Titus?


----------



## chaz (3. August 2011)

Titus ist ein Hund! Und ja, du wirst geköpft, gevierteil, gerädert, geteert und gefedert.


----------



## chaz (3. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> äh, die bikes direkt mitnehmen???



Für dich wohl eher die hier:


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. August 2011)

Ich fahr gleich mal mitm Rennrad zur AS!

Guck mir das mal an da! Und mach auch n paar Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. August 2011)

Beine schon rasiert?


----------



## indian66 (3. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich fahr gleich mal mitm Rennrad zur AS!
> 
> Guck mir das mal an da! Und mach auch n paar Fotos!



Mitm renner bin ich da auch noch nich runter, muss ich unbedingt auch mal probieren!!
Jetzt, wo es keine Anlieger und Rampen mehr gibt...


----------



## FunkyRay (3. August 2011)

Der Nils ist halt nen Racer


----------



## Nils82 (3. August 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. August 2011)

Wenn man alles sauber fährt kommt man gut runter mitm RR!


----------



## FunkyRay (3. August 2011)

Wie war es? Wo sind die Bilder des Grauens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. August 2011)

Bin nicht vorm Regen ganz hingekommen...

Also müssen wir bis Freitag warten


----------



## FunkyRay (3. August 2011)

Bist du ne Lahme Sau und dann noch aus Zucker!


----------



## hugecarl (3. August 2011)

Regen ? Hier is kein Tropfen runtergekommen ...


----------



## << Treki (3. August 2011)

Bin da heute vorbei gefahren.... schaut gut aus.... oO


----------



## chaz (3. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bisher sind am Freitag dabei:
> 
> - Kollege Herzog
> - toje
> ...


Hab das mal aktualisiert... Finde ich echt klasse, Jungx!    Schreiben an die Kreisverwaltung Schwelm ist raus!


----------



## Philmn (3. August 2011)

Ja so wies aussieht sind mein Kollege und ich auch dabei auf die Gefahr hin dass ich endgültig aus der Haut fahre wenn mir noch einer von denen unter die Augen tritt.
Sind denn eigentlich alle Strecken im Arsch oder "nur" die alte Line?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. August 2011)

Hat jemand einen Dämpfer in 240er EBL? Nur bis Sonntag, muss auch nix dolles sein!

Wird dringend bis morgen gesucht! DRINGEND!


Gibt natürlich auch Entschädigung und Bezahlung des Verschleißes


----------



## Fibmaster (3. August 2011)

Ich hab nen Fox van r mit 350 er Feder!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. August 2011)

Wenn niemand was besseres bieten, dann nehme ich ihn


----------



## chaz (4. August 2011)

Kannst meinen Reservedämpfer (DHX 3) haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. August 2011)

Andy und ich haben wohl vor am sonntag in willingen rum zuhühnern. Hat wer Lust sich anzuschließen? Je mehr desto lustiger


----------



## chaz (4. August 2011)

Philmn schrieb:


> Ja so wies aussieht sind mein Kollege und ich auch dabei auf die Gefahr hin dass ich endgültig aus der Haut fahre wenn mir noch einer von denen unter die Augen tritt.
> Sind denn eigentlich alle Strecken im Arsch oder "nur" die alte Line?



Top! Der trash track ist wohl noch heile. Den Rest hat es leider erwischt. Also alles auf der seaside.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. August 2011)

Hat jemand ein Entlüftungskit für Avid/Formula für mich, muss meine Bremse entlüften und hab mein Kit im Norden gelassen...

DOT 4 hab ich da, brauche nur das Kit


----------



## hugecarl (4. August 2011)

Fahre gleich ne Runde in die Mark - Knochentest ...


----------



## nillo (4. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Entlüftungskit für Avid/Formula für mich, muss meine Bremse entlüften und hab mein Kit im Norden gelassen...
> 
> DOT 4 hab ich da, brauche nur das Kit



habe formula kit (damals für die oro baureihe ) 
und avid kit


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. August 2011)

nillo schrieb:


> habe formula kit (damals für die oro baureihe )
> und avid kit



Gibts da unterschiede? Hab die Formula The One und die haben genau die gleichen Anschlüsse wie Avid.
Könnt ich mir das morgen oder heute abend abholen?


----------



## nillo (4. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Gibts da unterschiede? Hab die Formula The One und die haben genau die gleichen Anschlüsse wie Avid.
> Könnt ich mir das morgen oder heute abend abholen?



wüßte ich jetzt auf anhieb nicht genau , kannst aber gerne beide ausleihen ,,,,
kannst entweder heute abend bis 20 h abholen oder morgen bin ich am treffpunkt an der ausfahrt zum aufräumdienst.

falls heute , dann schreib eine PN und ich gib dir meine adresse


----------



## hugecarl (4. August 2011)

Bin wieder da, Schulter war überraschend gut. Konnte auch schon wieder durch Kurven pushen und springen klappt auch ganz gut.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. August 2011)

Dann sehen wir ins morgen Abend! heute schaffe ich das nicht! Morgen reicht auch! Bin Samstag in Willingen oder Winterberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir ins morgen Abend! heute schaffe ich das nicht! Morgen reicht auch! Bin Samstag in Willingen oder Winterberg!



Fahr Sonntag


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. August 2011)

Och! Sonntag bin ich vielleicht auch da


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. August 2011)

ja supi


----------



## chaz (4. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bisher sind am Freitag dabei:
> 
> - Kollege Herzog
> - toje
> ...


Hab das noch einmal aktualisiert...


----------



## chaz (5. August 2011)

Dank an die 20 (!) Leutz, die heute dabei gewesen sind. Echt super! Die Aktion brachte zwar nicht den gewünschten Erfolg (die Ratten blieben in ihren Löchern...), aber immerhin trägt das Unterholz seinen Namen wieder zurecht. Und es war ein lustiger Nachmittag!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (5. August 2011)

Pedda meinte von dennen welche gesehen zuhaben. Da sind, mit nem Opel Astra Kombi mit Anhänger, 2 Typen abgehauen,  sahen sehr nach Hinterwälder aus, die haben sich dann noch mit einem getroffen auf dem Weg nach unten in einem silbernen Astra Kombi etwas neueren Baujahrs. Kennzeichen von dem neuen Astra hab ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (5. August 2011)

Ja stimme dir voll und ganz zu aber vieleicht war es auch besser das sie in ihren Löchern geblieben sind  leider bin ich jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen weg aber danach sieht man sich bestimmt mal


----------



## chaz (5. August 2011)

Pic des Tages: 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/949390]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dortmunder79 (5. August 2011)

Wer war das denn


----------



## hugecarl (5. August 2011)

Was für Halunken


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. August 2011)

Das waren meines Wissens genau die gleichen Typen, die das auch um die unschuldigen Bäume gewickelt haben!


----------



## Kira80 (6. August 2011)

so jungs der bagger war heut da.barbie,der kleine sprung danach,sämtliche anlieger nach barbie sowie neuer drop nach kurve alles fertig.als wenn nichts gewesen wär.morgen wird boris reanimiert und gegen 14 uhr ist rechte linie wieder offen.dann erster lauf mit mir vorne weg
wer noch helfen will halb 1 am parkplatz ansonsten 14 uhr erster lauf


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (6. August 2011)

Schöne Sache das es so voran geht bin mal gespant wie es sich fahren lässt, leider bin ich erst in 3 Wochen wieder da!  macht mal bilder oder vids, wenn ich schon nicht Fahren kann will ich wenigstens was sehen ;(


----------



## toje (6. August 2011)

Kira80 schrieb:


> so jungs der bagger war heut da.barbie,der kleine sprung danach,sämtliche anlieger nach barbie sowie neuer drop nach kurve alles fertig.als wenn nichts gewesen wär.morgen wird boris reanimiert und gegen 14 uhr ist rechte linie wieder offen.dann erster lauf mit mir vorne weg
> wer noch helfen will halb 1 am parkplatz ansonsten 14 uhr erster lauf




mein vollen respekt für kira den bagger...junge, du bist der hammer!!! 

aber bei der nächsten aktion sollten echt mehr leute am start sein!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. August 2011)

War heute in Winterberg und morgen fahre ich mit Matze nach Willingen!
Ich muss einfach ausnutzen, dass ich dieses Wochenende so ein hartgeiles Bike fahren kann.

Ab nächster Woche hätte ich wieder Zeit zum bauen


----------



## hugecarl (6. August 2011)

Habe Montag theoretische Prüfung, und muss da noch ne Menge lernen. Wollte die Theorie ungerne zweimal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (7. August 2011)

Und da ist sie hin die erholung!!!
Bin bei jeglicher bauaktion ab dienstag dabei 
Ps: :HEUL:


----------



## chaz (7. August 2011)

Kira80 schrieb:


> so jungs der bagger war heut da.barbie,der kleine sprung danach,sämtliche anlieger nach barbie sowie neuer drop nach kurve alles fertig.als wenn nichts gewesen wär.morgen wird boris reanimiert und gegen 14 uhr ist rechte linie wieder offen.dann erster lauf mit mir vorne weg
> wer noch helfen will halb 1 am parkplatz ansonsten 14 uhr erster lauf



 RESPEKT!!!    Bin mal gespannt, ob gleich noch alles steht....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. August 2011)

Kira80 schrieb:


> so jungs der bagger war heut da.barbie,der kleine sprung danach,sämtliche anlieger nach barbie sowie neuer drop nach kurve alles fertig.als wenn nichts gewesen wär.morgen wird boris reanimiert und gegen 14 uhr ist rechte linie wieder offen.dann erster lauf mit mir vorne weg
> wer noch helfen will halb 1 am parkplatz ansonsten 14 uhr erster lauf



auch von mir einen fetten Respekt.


----------



## Raphnex (7. August 2011)

@kira top 
du baust wahrscheinlich schneller auf als die abreißen können


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. August 2011)

Jo wenn diese woche noch eine Bauaktion geplant ist diese Woche und mich jemand einpacken kann komme ich gerne mit nach der Arbeit.

Habt ihr denn heute noch was geschafft und wenn ja was? 

Nochmal nen richtig dickes Lob an kira, den umermüdlichen, Bagger


----------



## chaz (7. August 2011)

Neues Material:


----------



## toje (7. August 2011)

es ist zum kotzen...!!! 

die rechte linie wurde heute direkt wieder manipuliert, nach nur einem tag.
wir haben es wieder hingerichtet...aber wahrscheinlich ist morgen eh wieder alles platt!!! 

aber angeblich soll die gaaanz linke linie unberührt sein!?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. August 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## chaz (7. August 2011)

Die war eh für´n Arsch nachdem die Furchenzieher das Furchen bis zum Tretlagergehäuse gezogen haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. August 2011)

Jetzt beginnt dort das beschi..ene "Katz-und-Maus-Spiel". Hoffentlich reagiert die Kreisverwaltung Schwelm recht flott.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. August 2011)

Dann müssen wir mal bauen, wenn die auch mal da aufkreuzen!!!

Was für Hunde die Typen...




Hier nochmal die Bilder von heute aus Willingen.

https://picasaweb.google.com/nilsseidel/WillingenMatzeKosh?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. August 2011)

Ich glaube den Vorschlag von kira mit den betonierten Anlieger sollten wir mal etwas mehr forcieren


----------



## chaz (7. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir mal bauen, wenn die auch mal da aufkreuzen!!!
> 
> Was für Hunde die Typen...



Genau anders herum. Wir müssten da aufkreuzen, wenn die Pi..er da alles zerlegen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. August 2011)

Oder so! Kommt das gleiche bei raus!

Ich habe ja Semesterferien...ich nehme mein Lehrbuch mit dahin und campe da wohl mal die Woche!


----------



## chaz (7. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Oder so! Kommt das gleiche bei raus!
> 
> Ich habe ja Semesterferien...ich nehme mein Lehrbuch mit dahin und campe da wohl mal die Woche!


----------



## Raphnex (7. August 2011)

wenn wer bier und pizza stellt bin ich dabei nils


----------



## hugecarl (7. August 2011)

- Hier eine beliebige Hassbekundung einfügen -

Haben solche Leute eigentlich nichts anderes zu tun ?


----------



## toje (7. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir mal bauen, wenn die auch mal da aufkreuzen!!!
> 
> Was für Hunde die Typen...
> 
> ...




schöne foto!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. August 2011)

der letzte Sprung des Tages, danach habe ich sicherheitshalber die Notbremse gezogen


----------



## Raphnex (7. August 2011)

sieht aber verdammt gut aus!
genauso wie der sprung über das steinfeld vor dem bretterwand drop


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. August 2011)

den Sprung auf dem Bild konnte ich gerade noch so stehen, da lande ich so gerade eben mit dem VR oben auf der Landung und das Heck ist eingentlich derbe zu hoch. Da habe ich sogar fast noch unseren Fotografen mit erwischt, mitm Heck. Ein großes Dankeschön an dieser Stelle mal an Nils den Fotografen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. August 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> den Sprung auf dem Bild konnte ich gerade noch so stehen, da lande ich so gerade eben mit dem VR oben auf der Landung und das Heck ist eingentlich derbe zu hoch. Da habe ich sogar fast noch unseren Fotografen mit erwischt, mitm Heck. Ein großes Dankeschön an dieser Stelle mal an Nils den Fotografen




Jau
schicke Pics...


heut morgen war ich aus Zeitmangel ne Stunde am Ofen , Fazit Roadgap linke Line zerstört und beide Doubles auf der rechten Line 
hab den 2 ten Double und das Roadgap notdürftig mit den bloßen Händen geflickt , kann man wieder springen aber ich könnte ...:kotz:

Jetzt fangen die Deppen schon am Ofen an die Jumps klein zu machen..der erste Double ist um einiges flacher..kann man aber noch gut springen.

Schöne Sch***e


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. August 2011)

WIR MÜSSEN WISSEN WER UND WARUM DIE DAS MACHEN!

heißt wohl wirklich auf die Lauer legen!


----------



## hugecarl (7. August 2011)

Ich werde meine Touren nächste Woche mal am Ofen vorbeimachen - vielleicht trifft man ja jemanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. August 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau
> schicke Pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 

moin moin,

na das wird ja immer doller!!! oh man, ich könnte zum killa werden!!!


----------



## chaz (8. August 2011)

Echt zum  und :kotz: ist das zur Zeit...


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (8. August 2011)

Was geht mit den ganzen Pi..ern, haben die keine Hobys 

Wenn das so weiter geht ist bald jede Strecke platt
Wenn ich wüste wer da hinter steckt, hätte er echt nen Prob.
ich könnt so


----------



## chaz (8. August 2011)

Habe morgen an der AS eine Ortsbegehung mit einem Mitarbeiter der Kreisverwaltung Schwelm!


----------



## Deleted 154398 (8. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe morgen an der AS eine Ortsbegehung mit einem Mitarbeiter der Kreisverwaltung Schwelm!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe morgen an der AS eine Ortsbegehung mit einem Mitarbeiter der Kreisverwaltung Schwelm!




Cool chazilein!!!!!!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (9. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe morgen an der AS eine Ortsbegehung mit einem Mitarbeiter der Kreisverwaltung Schwelm!



 Hoffentlich gibts dann positive Ergebnisse


----------



## chaz (9. August 2011)

Kurze Zusammenfassung der Ortsbegehung an der AS:
Auch wenn das Gebiet zum Stadtgebiet Herdecke gehört, so gehört der Wald dort der Stadt Dortmund. Das würde auch erklären, dass auf der Seeseite alles platt gemacht worden ist und auf der anderen Seite (trash track) noch alles steht. Der sehr nette und hilfsbereite Herr W. (vielen Dank an dieser Stelle!!!) von der Kreisverwaltung Schwelm hat mich mit Kontaktadressen vom Forstamt Dortmund und vom Regionalforstamt Gelsenkirchen versorgt. Er wird uns auch künftig mit Rat und Hilfe unterstützen. Seiner Meinung nach sollte es durchaus möglich sein, sich mit der Stadt Dortmund auf irgendeine Art und Weise zu einigen, dass man z.B. die rechte line (da würde seiner Meinung nach eh keiner hergehen, weil´s einfach dort zu steil ist) erhalten kann. Auf der linken line sieht er dort Schwierigkeiten, da dort 2 Wege gekreuzt werden. Ich denke, dass man mit so einem Kompromiss durchaus leben könnte. Immerhin ist dieses Gebiet kein Naturschutzgebiet, sondern nur Landschaftsschutzgebiet. Sonst hätten wir dort echt schlechte Chancen. Der Förster/das Forstamt hat leider das Recht dazu die Pisten zu sperren (Stichwort: Wegesicherungspflicht). Allerdings muss das Ganze schon halbwegs begründet sein. Ebenso könnte der Förster z.B. den festgefahrenen Boden mit einer Fräse auflockern, damit dort Pflanzen wieder wachsen können. Ich hoffe nur, dass dort keiner der zuständigen Beamten mit irgendeiner geschützten Tierart um die Ecke kommt, denn dann stehen die Chancen noch schlechter als schlecht. Ich werde also morgen mal versuchen einen Termin bei der Stadt Dortmund zu bekommen, damit man dort mal die Lage besprechen kann. Hoffen wir mal das Beste.


----------



## Coma-White (9. August 2011)

Hier sei nochmal kurz angemerkt, dass es seit 2010 einen Zusatz für eben diese "Verkehrssicherungspflicht" gibt, mir ist das leider zu kryptisch formuliert, aber vielleicht hilft es ja beim Amt...

Der liebe HelmutK hat das schonmal zusammen gefasst. Leider sind nichtmehr alle Links aktuell, aber hier nochmal der Link zur Plenarsitzung mit Video und Link zur Drucksache 17/1220

http://www.bundestag.de/Mediathek/i...n=search&instance=m187&mask=search&ids=660040



HelmutK schrieb:


> In der Bundestagssitzung am 17.06.2010 wurde nach  zweiter und dritter Beratung die vom Bundesrat eingebrachte Novelle des  Bundeswaldgesetzes angenommen. In dieser Novelle ist auch das Thema  Verkehrssicherungspflichten für Waldbesitzer behandelt. Nach der Novelle  wird der § 14 Abs. 1 Bundeswaldgesetz
> 
> _"Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das  Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist  nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene  Gefahr."_
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (9. August 2011)

Fährt jemand die Tage zum Ofen, der mich mitnehmen könnte ?


----------



## chaz (10. August 2011)

Moin, Mädles! 
@ Coma-White: Das mit der Wegesicherungspflicht ist so eine Sache. Der Förster kann, nehmen wir hier mal das Beispiel AS, z.B. oben am "Bunker" den "Startbereich" absperren, um einen Einbruch der Mauern zu verhindern. Er kann/darf aber nicht einen befestigten Weg, oder Trampelpfad, mit Flatterband in Brusthöhe absperren. Äste und Baumstämme darf er rein theoretisch sehr wohl in den Weg legen (Stichwort: Totholz). Aber wie immer, sind solche Dinge Auslegungssache... Man muss ja auch immer zwischen mehreren "Rechten" unterscheiden (öffentliches Recht, Privatrecht usw.). So ist z.B. das Radfahren meines Wissens lt. Landesgesetz außerhalb von Strassen und Wegen verboten, aber nach Wald- bzw. Forstrecht auf gewissen befestigten Wegen erlaubt. Für die Einen werden die trails dort oben befestigte Wege sein und für Andere wiederum nicht. Ich hoffe, dass wir um den ganzen Paragraphenkram irgendwie herum kommen und mit der Stadt Dortmund eine Einigung zur friedlichen Koexistenz im Wald finden...


----------



## chaz (10. August 2011)

Stand der Dinge am Becken:
Der Kontakt zum Forstamt Dortmund ist hergestellt. Herr F. (nett und hilfsbereit) wusste nichts von einer Aktion der Stadt Dortmund. Kann sein, dass das an seinem Schreibtisch vorbei gegangen ist. Zweite Möglichkeit wäre, dass das der Revierförster in Eigenregie durchgezogen hat. Er wird sich aber heute noch mit dem zuständigen Revierförster kurzschließen. Ebenso wird er den Herrn von der Kreisverwaltung Schwelm kontaktieren, um sich eine weitere Einschätzung der Lage am Becken zu holen. Danach wird mich Herr F. wiederum anrufen, um weitere Dinge zu besprechen. Vorstellbar wäre für ihn ein Treffen zwischen ihm, dem Revierförster und mir. Halte euch weiter auf dem Laufenden....


----------



## FunkyRay (10. August 2011)

Sollen wir schonmal für das Bestechungsgeld sammeln?

Wäre wohl dann am Besten, erstmal die Bauaktionen zu unterlassen, oder?


----------



## Coma-White (10. August 2011)

Dann hoffen wir mal weiter.
Die info über die Änderung ist ja auch eher zum beruhigen des Försters/Pächters, falls er die Sorge hat haftbar gemacht zu werden.

Vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz an dieser Stelle, ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## chaz (10. August 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wäre wohl dann am Besten, erstmal die Bauaktionen zu unterlassen, oder?



Rechts ist ja eh fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (10. August 2011)

ja chaz man super das du das so in die hand nimmst!!!


----------



## Lazy (10. August 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Fährt jemand die Tage zum Ofen, der mich mitnehmen könnte ?



klar, wenn du ne schaufel statt n bike einpackst..


----------



## hugecarl (10. August 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> klar, wenn du ne schaufel statt n bike einpackst..



Bin nicht genau im Bilde was gemacht werden müsste - Spaten/Schaufel ließe sich aber wahrscheinlich an den Start bringen. Wann wollteste hin ?


----------



## chaz (11. August 2011)

Die Hobbybastler wieder...


----------



## Fibmaster (11. August 2011)

Morgen jemand In Winterberg oder Willingen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. August 2011)

Morgen ist Freitag da muss das arbeitende Volk noch mal ran

Was ist mit Samstag? Kann man sich schon zur AS trauen oder lieber an Ofen? Hat jemand Lust mit zukommen?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. August 2011)

Ich würde am Wochenende mitkommen! Aber nur mit Kamera und eventuell Schaufel bewaffnet


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. August 2011)

Hätte Bock am Samstag zur AS......


----------



## chaz (11. August 2011)

Lasst das besser erstmal mit der AS. Wäre schade, wenn wir´s jetzt versaubeuteln wo wir uns gerade etwas Gehör verschafft haben.


----------



## toje (11. August 2011)

hmm, die rechte linie ist doch okay, oder net???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen, wir warten mal ab, was nächste Woche passiert... Der trash-track ist ja auch noch da!!!


----------



## toje (12. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der trash-track ist ja auch noch da!!!


 

moin moin,

naja...du wirst eh nicht verhindern können das da am we welche fahren.und am tt fehlt an einer ecke auch son meter...


----------



## chaz (12. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> naja...du wirst eh nicht verhindern können das da am we welche fahren.und am tt fehlt an einer ecke auch son meter...



Das stimmt. Auf der Herdecker Seite ist es mir eh wurscht. Da hat ja wohl auch keiner ein Problem mit.


----------



## Lazy (12. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Hobbybastler wieder...



du bist doch auch nichts anderes


----------



## chaz (12. August 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> du bist doch auch nichts anderes



Na, schlimmer als deine letzte Reparatur des zweiten double kann es nicht werden.


----------



## toje (12. August 2011)

hier der beweiß dafür, dass holger nicht nur auf dem bike alles gibt...nö, als kamera-assel macht er auch mehr oder weniger eine gute figur!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (12. August 2011)

Süß, wie er da so grinst


----------



## chaz (12. August 2011)

Voller Einsatz!!!


----------



## toje (12. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Voller Einsatz!!!


 

na hoffentlich hat sich der auch gelohnt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (12. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Na, schlimmer als deine letzte Reparatur des zweiten double kann es nicht werden.




den hab ich ja auch nur für euch vorbereitet


----------



## chaz (12. August 2011)

Vorarbeiter also?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. August 2011)

Jemand vielleicht bock morgen auf Kalwes statt AS???


----------



## toje (12. August 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jemand vielleicht bock morgen auf Kalwes statt AS???




guck mal aus dem fenster...da gehe ich doch lieber arbeiten!!! 

hast du den holger schon raus geschmissen???


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. August 2011)

Also ich werd mir den Ausritt morgen auch sparen wenn es regnet, hab kein Bock auf ne Schlammpartie, die habe ich schon morgen früh beim ausschachten auf der Arbeit.


----------



## chaz (12. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hast du den holger schon raus geschmissen???



Bin freiwillig gegangen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. August 2011)

New stuff:


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. August 2011)

Schön das ,

wirst noch zum Regisseur des Monats gekürt......solltest öfter ne Auszeit nehmen, kommt ja was richtig Gutes bei rum , reschpeckt..., natürlich auch an Thomas...


----------



## hugecarl (14. August 2011)

Schönes Vid. Bin heute mal wieder ne lange Tour gefahren. Unglaublich was man in einem Verletzungsmonat an Ausdauer abbaut.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. August 2011)

Moin,

war gestern mal am Ofen , Daniel hat netterweise den 2ten Double und das Roadgap wieder hergerichtet, supergeil....das Roadgap ist jetzt wieder richtig cool, kein reiner Speedjump mehr und der Double kickt auch wieder fluffig.. Hat wieder richtig Laune gemacht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. August 2011)

Hier noch mal tiefsten Dank an der Restaurator!!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. August 2011)

Jemand am Ofen heute? Hatte überlegt dort mal hinzufahren heute nachmittag. Alleine hab ich aber keine Lust.


----------



## hugecarl (15. August 2011)

Möchtest du mich mitnehmen ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. August 2011)

Musst jetzt erstmal dein neues Auto ausprobieren, wa?


----------



## Raphnex (15. August 2011)

wenn mein bike wieder fit wäre wäre ich wohl dabei


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. August 2011)

Wenn ich überhaupt eins hätte, wäre ich auch dabei! Ich würde mich aber mit Kamera bewaffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. August 2011)

Neues zum Thema Speicherbecken:
Also, die Stadt Dortmund hat dort vor Ort nichts veranlasst. Der Einzige, der noch in Frage kommt, ist der Revierförster. Dieser scheint aber im Urlaub zu sein. Herr F. von der Stadt Dortmund bleibt aber weiter am Ball und versucht weitere Informationen aus anderen Quellen zu bekommen. Die Stadt Dortmund ist aber sehr daran interessiert zu einer Einigung zur Zufriedenheit aller zu kommen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. August 2011)

Ben ich bin auf der Arbeit und wollte direkt vom da los. Wenn du mit der S4 nach lüdo kommen kannst nehm ich dich gerne mit. 

@Nils
Klar dafür hab ich mir die Gurke dich zugelegt.

@Chaz
Super Neuigkeiten sind das ja. Hoffe das wird was gutes für uns werden allerdings vermute ich das mir nicht um einen Kompromiss drumherum kommen werden.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. August 2011)

Ben und ich sind ab ca. 16 Uhr am ofen


----------



## hugecarl (15. August 2011)

Jo, war lustig heute. Die Schulter macht alles gut mit, war aber noch seeeeehr gemächlich unterwegs


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (15. August 2011)

Ja das mit der as sind echt gute Neuigkeiten ab Freitag abend bin ich zurück wann wird gebaut  scheiß Flachland hier


----------



## chaz (16. August 2011)

So, Mädels. ihr könnt es nicht verhindern. Bald habt ihr mich wieder. Gerade die erste Tour gedreht. Schulter blieb ruhig. Hoffentlich ist sie es morgen auch noch. Noch ein paar lockere Touren und ich hole den Kanadier wieder aus der Ecke.


----------



## Deleted 154398 (16. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, Mädels. ihr könnt es nicht verhindern. Bald habt ihr mich wieder. Gerade die erste Tour gedreht. Schulter blieb ruhig. Hoffentlich ist sie es morgen auch noch. Noch ein paar lockere Touren und ich hole den Kanadier wieder aus der Ecke.


mach blos langsam!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, Mädels. ihr könnt es nicht verhindern. Bald habt ihr mich wieder. Gerade die erste Tour gedreht. Schulter blieb ruhig. Hoffentlich ist sie es morgen auch noch. Noch ein paar lockere Touren und ich hole den Kanadier wieder aus der Ecke.



Und schon hadda sein Avatar geändert, welcome back


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, Mädels. ihr könnt es nicht verhindern. Bald habt ihr mich wieder. Gerade die erste Tour gedreht. Schulter blieb ruhig. Hoffentlich ist sie es morgen auch noch. Noch ein paar lockere Touren und ich hole den Kanadier wieder aus der Ecke.




Jaaaa..... lass rocken den kanadischen Amboss.....


Freu mich schon auf ein freundliches aber bestimmtes Gas.. gas.. gas....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. August 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Und schon hadda sein Avatar geändert, welcome back


Na so blau isser nu auch nich...


----------



## chaz (17. August 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf ein freundliches aber bestimmtes Gas.. gas.. gas....



Und ich erst!!!


----------



## toje (17. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, Mädels. ihr könnt es nicht verhindern. Bald habt ihr mich wieder. Gerade die erste Tour gedreht. Schulter blieb ruhig. Hoffentlich ist sie es morgen auch noch. Noch ein paar lockere Touren und ich hole den Kanadier wieder aus der Ecke.


 

oh man, muss das sein???


----------



## chaz (17. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh man, muss das sein???


Jaaaa, das muss sein. Damit eure Langeweile mal ein Ende hat.


----------



## DerGraue (17. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, Mädels. ihr könnt es nicht verhindern. Bald habt ihr mich wieder. Gerade die erste Tour gedreht. Schulter blieb ruhig. Hoffentlich ist sie es morgen auch noch. Noch ein paar lockere Touren und ich hole den Kanadier wieder aus der Ecke.


Oh hoffentlich ist der Amboss dann mal länger als 4-5 Wochen im Einsatz


----------



## chaz (17. August 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Oh hoffentlich ist der Amboss dann mal länger als 4-5 Wochen im Einsatz



Das ist der Masterplan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (17. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So, Mädels. ihr könnt es nicht verhindern. Bald habt ihr mich wieder. Gerade die erste Tour gedreht. Schulter blieb ruhig. Hoffentlich ist sie es morgen auch noch. Noch ein paar lockere Touren und ich hole den Kanadier wieder aus der Ecke.







super!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist der Masterplan.



Und was ist aus dem letzten Masterplan geworden???


----------



## chaz (17. August 2011)

der wurde durch Murphy ad acta gelegt.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. August 2011)

Don't make plans, just ride


----------



## chaz (17. August 2011)

Klugsch.....


----------



## Nils82 (18. August 2011)

Hey, fährt Samstag jemand mit noch Wibe?


----------



## chaz (18. August 2011)

Nö, war gerade da....


----------



## Nils82 (18. August 2011)

Super und wie liefs ?


----------



## hugecarl (18. August 2011)

So schnell wieder nach Wibe ? Du bist doch bekloppt


----------



## chaz (19. August 2011)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Super und wie liefs ?



War ja zum Einrollern dort. Habe mir selbst ein DH-Verbot auferlegt und habe mich im Conti und auf dem 4X, Free-X und Funride vergnügt. Lief zum Schluss schon wieder recht gut. Bin zufrieden.


Brandanschlag schrieb:


> So schnell wieder nach Wibe ? Du bist doch bekloppt


Aber nur ein wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War ja zum Einrollern dort. Habe mir selbst ein DH-Verbot auferlegt und habe mich im Conti und auf dem 4X, Free-X und Funride vergnügt. Lief zum Schluss schon wieder recht gut. Bin zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Respekt, da will es aber einer wissen. 
Ich hoffe du übernimmst dich nicht. Wäre cool nochmal Willingen zufahren mit dir dieses Jahr, da sollte dann aber jetzt nichts mehr schief gehen, sonst ist die Saison vorbei. Ich drück dir den Daumen das alles hält und nichts mehr passiert.


----------



## chaz (19. August 2011)

Danke! Ich mir auch!!!


----------



## Fibmaster (19. August 2011)

Wow so schnell wieder nach WiBe? Nicht schlecht!!! Falls du demnächst mal jemanden suchst der dich filmt meld dich ruhig ich mach das dann mal!;-)


----------



## chaz (19. August 2011)

Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Fibmaster (19. August 2011)

Ja ist kein Problem!!!;-)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. August 2011)

Also fahr morgen auch mit nach Wibe , 
noch jemand Bock?

Watt is mit dem ****rigen Raffi  ???

Urlaub is ja wohl zu Ende oder was !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. August 2011)

Ich würde so gerne mit kommen bzw. überhaupt biken! Aber mein Rahmen und meine Gabel sind immer noch nicht hier....aaargh!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich würde so gerne mit kommen bzw. überhaupt biken! Aber mein Rahmen und meine Gabel sind immer noch nicht hier....aaargh!




Mist !


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. August 2011)

Hat jemand Bock auf den Ofen morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. August 2011)

Raffi ist auf Eis gelegt. Sein Bike ist noch ohne Lager. Was´n mit nächstem We mit Wibe?


----------



## Raphnex (20. August 2011)

nix nächstes we nächste woche solbad die gabel da ist geht nach willingen!!! schon wieder 4 wochen ohne bike ich geh uffem zahnfleisch!!! 

ps: hat wer nen dremel den ich mir morgen leihen könnte?


----------



## BlackGnu (20. August 2011)

Moin,
bin zurzeit zu Besuch in der Region und habe mein Rad mitgebracht. 
Nachdem ich nun hoffentlich weiß wo der Ofen liegt, hatte ich vor Morgen ein paar Runden zu drehen:
Findet man die Einstiege gut (vom höchsten Punkt des Berges)? 
Falls die arg versteckt sind, könnte mir jmd. ein paar Hinweise geben?
Gibt es irgendwas spezielles zu beachten?

Mfg BlackGnu


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (20. August 2011)

He Leute will so um den ersten rum nach leogang. Wenn sich jemand anschließen will hätte ich hätte da noch ein platz im auto frei. Ich will so 4-6 tage da bleiben meldet euch per pm bei mir


----------



## hugecarl (21. August 2011)

Tag auch.
Ich bin Freitag mal wieder ne Tour gefahren - an der AS vorbei. Und überall hingen diese kack Verbotsschilder, 4 waren die, die ich entdeckt habe


----------



## Nils82 (21. August 2011)

Hier ein Link zu unseren Wibe Ergebnissen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djztlwhMKx4"]GOPR0141      - YouTube[/nomedia]
+
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7yrDVpuHew"]GOPR0142      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. August 2011)

Jo ,

war echt geil gestern in Winterberg, Kaiserwetter und Bergabgeballer, und Nils hat ma son paar richtige Whips rausgehauen...Reschpeckt !!!


----------



## chaz (21. August 2011)

Das war aber nicht Ideallinie auf´m DH, ne?! Muss ich euch denn wieder alles zeigen?


----------



## Nils82 (21. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht Ideallinie auf´m DH, ne?! Muss ich euch denn wieder alles zeigen?



Besser nicht, du machst dich nur wieder kapott


----------



## chaz (21. August 2011)

Nicht doch....


----------



## toje (21. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht Ideallinie auf´m DH, ne?! Muss ich euch denn wieder alles zeigen?




oh man... er ist wieder da!!!


----------



## toje (21. August 2011)

ach ja...

morgen ne tour und di. zum tt???


----------



## DerGraue (21. August 2011)

Tach auch wie is Chaz wollen wir morgen das Ding machen?


----------



## DerGraue (21. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ach ja...
> 
> morgen ne tour und di. zum tt???


Di TT hört sich gut an wann wollsten da sein?


----------



## chaz (21. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh man... er ist wieder da!!!


Yepp!



toje schrieb:


> ach ja...
> 
> morgen ne tour und di. zum tt???



Dienstag TT halten wir mal so fest!!!


----------



## DerGraue (21. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Yepp!
> 
> 
> 
> Dienstag TT halten wir mal so fest!!!


Bo ey du bist aber schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (21. August 2011)

das macht die sucht


----------



## chaz (22. August 2011)

Wollte da nicht eigentlich jemand seine Lager am WE abholen?


----------



## FunkyRay (23. August 2011)

Moin Jungs, fÃ¼r alle Platzangst Fans, Bike-Mailorder haut gerade die Zip-Off Pants fÃ¼r 30â¬ weniger raus und die passenden Trikots fÃ¼r 15â¬ weniger.
FÃ¼r die Langweiler die nur auf schwarz stehen gibts auch was, die Blau-Orange Kombi ist fÃ¼r mich, also Finger weg!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. August 2011)

Danke! Hab mir mal Blau-Orange bestellt, hoffe das sieht gut aus...


----------



## FunkyRay (23. August 2011)

Och, Bruderherz... meine Bestellung für Blau ist auch raus, Trikot und Hose... ja, die Farbe find ich schon genial


----------



## toje (23. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Danke! Hab mir mal Blau-Orange bestellt, hoffe das sieht gut aus...


 

oh oh...

mensch niels, das ist doch der barbie-look...hatte sie extra geschrieben!!!


----------



## chaz (23. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh oh...
> 
> mensch niels, das ist doch der barbie-look...hatte sie extra geschrieben!!!



  Und wer will schon so sein wie sie?


----------



## FunkyRay (23. August 2011)

Stimmt, wo kämen wir da hin, wenn andere Biker auch was anderes als schwarz tragen würden


----------



## chaz (23. August 2011)

So fällst du wenigstens auf, wenn du irgendwo im Ilex liest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. August 2011)

War nur Spaß Hab nix bestellt!

Und Nils ohne EEEEEE


----------



## FunkyRay (23. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> So fällst du wenigstens auf, wenn du irgendwo im Ilex liest....



Du wünscht mir auch die Pest an den Hals oder?


----------



## toje (23. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> War nur Spaß Hab nix bestellt!
> 
> Und Nils ohne EEEEEE


 

war ja auch nur nen spaß...nich uffrege woll...!!! 

ach ja, ab 16 uhr invaliden treff am tt!!!


----------



## chaz (23. August 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du wünscht mir auch *die Pest *an den Hals oder?



Drillinge???


toje schrieb:


> ach ja, ab 16 uhr invaliden treff am tt!!!


Yeppa!!! Ich freue mich echt druff!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. August 2011)

Die Drillinge wünsch ich dir an den Hals! 3 Mädels


----------



## hugecarl (23. August 2011)

Der andere Schulterinvalide hat leider gerade heute keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. August 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Die Drillinge wünsch ich dir an den Hals! 3 Mädels



Dann wandere ich in Richtung Whistler aus.... Es sei denn, die Mädels sind in der Ü-18-Klasse und nicht mit mir verwandt. Dann dürfen sie eventuell bleiben...


----------



## toje (23. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann wandere ich in Richtung Whistler aus.... Es sei denn, die Mädels sind in der Ü-18-Klasse und nicht mit mir verwandt. Dann dürfen sie eventuell bleiben...


 

ich würde ja sagen das ich die mädels übernehme...aber deine kinder können ja nur hässlich wie die nacht werden!!!


----------



## chaz (23. August 2011)

Wer hat denn was von Blagen machen gesagt, he?! Und für den Rest bist du eh zu verbraucht....


----------



## chaz (23. August 2011)

War ein richtig schöner Tag am TT. Hab ich das vermisst...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. August 2011)

jop war zeimlich gut nur mega anstrengend

Noch ein Nachtrag meine Gabel rennt wieder


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. August 2011)

Habt Ihr nicht geschwitzt wie die Sä***e?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. August 2011)

Wollte morgen mal an den Ofen so gegen 17-00 Uhr , hat noch jemand Bock auf Blockbohlensauna Natur ?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. August 2011)

Morgen geht net oder donnerstag wollte ich wieder an ofen


----------



## toje (23. August 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nicht geschwitzt wie die Sä***e?




doch haben wir!!!  ich kann auch erst wieder am donnerstag.


----------



## chaz (24. August 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nicht geschwitzt wie die Sä***e?



Und wie!!! Mir lief die Suppe aber sowas von an der Kimme runter. Heute ist ´ne kleine Tour angesagt. Für ein Ründchen am Berch am Donnerstag wäre ich aber wohl zu haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. August 2011)

Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei, bräuchte nur ne Mitnahmegelegenheit


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

10 euro


----------



## chaz (24. August 2011)

Brauchste Kohle für ´ne vernünftige Forke, oder wat?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

Die forke ist schon ganz gut und funzt wieder, aber die Kohle kann ich gut für einen Elektroantrieb brauchen  oder einen Zugstufenkatapultknopf 


Außerdem wars ja nur ein spaß, anderer Seits sind 10 euro weniger als mitm Taxi


----------



## chaz (24. August 2011)

Er war jung und brauchte das Geld. Elektroantrieb...wenn ich das schon höre. Dann bremst du uns ja jeden Anlieger kapott.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Er war jung und brauchte das Geld. Elektroantrieb...wenn ich das schon höre. Dann bremst du uns ja jeden Anlieger kapott.



Müssen we dann mal etwas stabiler bauen, habe da sowieso evon Kira noch so eine Betonbauidee im Ohr 

auch das mitm Elektoantrieb war nen Spaßß


----------



## chaz (24. August 2011)

Selbst da würdest du Fräse alles zerlegen....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Selbst da würdest du Fräse alles zerlegen....



Mit dem passenden Reifen , demnächst bekomme ich von euch nur noch Racing Ralph wa, die verurschaen nicht so tiefe rillen


----------



## chaz (24. August 2011)

Zu viel Profil der RR. Der Kojak würde wohl gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. August 2011)

Seitenschneider und 2 kleiner Kratzer in deiner Bremsleitung reichen auch!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zu viel Profil der RR. Der Kojak würde wohl gehen...



ja sicha der is'es


----------



## hugecarl (24. August 2011)

10  zahlst du, damit du nicht alleine fahren musst ?


----------



## chaz (24. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Seitenschneider und 2 kleiner Kratzer in deiner Bremsleitung reichen auch!



Komplett weg mit dem hinteren Ding...  


Brandanschlag schrieb:


> 10  zahlst du, damit du nicht alleine fahren musst ?



Das riecht nach ´ner Anreise mit dem Bike...


----------



## hugecarl (24. August 2011)

Ich bitte untertänigst auf den Knien mich zum Ofen mitzunehmen!

Besser ?


----------



## chaz (24. August 2011)

Frage den Dortmunder! Vielleicht lÃ¤sst er sich so auf 2,50 â¬ runter handeln.... Ich habe wohl  morgen das gesammelte Viehzeugs im Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. August 2011)

Mal gucken was er sagt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. August 2011)

Donnerstag kann ich leider nich....


----------



## Fibmaster (24. August 2011)

Tach zusammen ich wollt demnächst mal nach Braunlage hat da nicht vllt noch jemand Bock mitzufahren?!

MfG


----------



## Raphnex (24. August 2011)

so war mal wieder geil am ofen!  endlich mal wieder aufem bike 
@muddi war geil heute! Ps: habe 22 stiche! und du?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

Und wo bleibt das Dankeschön  Nur mit habt ihr es zu ahnden das unser Raphi wieder im Sattel sitzt.

Morgen 16 Uhr am Ofen?


----------



## MissGin (24. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin kürzlich nach Essen gezogen und würde sehr gerne auch mal in Dortmund biken gehen. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal anschließen... würde mich freuen mal wieder neue Trails zu sehen. VG


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

ja morgen am Ofen ist was los


----------



## Raphnex (24. August 2011)

Dankeschön!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wann willst du den an den ofen morgen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

Zeit hab ich ab 14 uhr ca eigentlich wollte ich aber gegen 16 uhr aufschlagen, muss ja noch mein Personalbikeschiebesklaven mitnehmen


----------



## hugecarl (24. August 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Zeit hab ich ab 14 uhr ca eigentlich wollte ich aber gegen 16 uhr aufschlagen, muss ja noch mein Personalbikeschiebesklaven mitnehmen



Wer das wohl ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. August 2011)

Wozu man sich nicht so alles ernidrigen läßt nur um mal was machen zu können was einem Spaß macht.

Ich habe als Beispiel schon mal meine Schmutzwäsche zusammen gesucht nur um dann....., naja das gehört hier eigentlich garnicht hin ihr versauten Hunde was ihr jetzt wieder dachtet, schämt euch.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. August 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> so war mal wieder geil am ofen!  endlich mal wieder aufem bike
> @muddi war geil heute! Ps: habe 22 stiche! und du?




Kann si enicht mehr zählen hab mir zu hause auch noch genug eingefangen, ich glaub ich bade gleich in Mückensalbe.....

War aber sonst supergeil heute,da hat doch jemand die Susi wieder neu geshaped, mann geht ab wie Zäpfchen mächtig Airtime das !


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

@Dortmunder: Unsere Gedanken zu rein.... Meine zumindest. Bin so um 16.00 Uhr da.
@Muddy: Daniel hat da mal Hand angelegt.


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

MissGin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin kürzlich nach Essen gezogen und würde sehr gerne auch mal in Dortmund biken gehen. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal anschließen... würde mich freuen mal wieder neue Trails zu sehen. VG


Geht mit Sicherheit klar. Schau einfach hier rein, dann siehst du ja, wann wir fahren.


----------



## Raphnex (25. August 2011)

alter vadder meine beine sehen aus wie streuselkuchen verdammte kacke!!!
an alle die heute zum ofen wollen lasst es oder packt euch dick ein das juckt wie hölle die kacke!!!!
habe heute morgen noch mal gezählt sind 34 stück! :kotz:


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

Hamm wa uns wieder nicht eingesprüht?


----------



## FunkyRay (25. August 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> alter vadder meine beine sehen aus wie streuselkuchen verdammte kacke!!!
> an alle die heute zum ofen wollen lasst es oder packt euch dick ein das juckt wie hölle die kacke!!!!
> habe heute morgen noch mal gezählt sind 34 stück! :kotz:



Weniger quatschen, mehr fahren und vor allem schneller, dann bekommen einen die Viecher nicht!


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

Wenn du im Barbie-Look dabei wärst, hätten alle anderen eh Ruhe...


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

@ Dortmunder: Was´n das für ´ne schwuttige und auch noch verfälschte Signatur, he? So etwas wird normaler Weise mit 10x "Norco-den-Berch-hochschieben" bestraft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Dortmunder: Was´n das für ´ne schwuttige und auch noch verfälschte Signatur, he? So etwas wird normaler Weise mit 10x "Norco-den-Berch-hochschieben" bestraft....



Wieso schwuttig? Habe ich doch von dir  oder war das anders


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Wieso schwuttig? Habe ich doch von dir  oder war das anders



Das Original geht schon etwas anders...


----------



## FunkyRay (25. August 2011)

Er ist halt Pipi Langstrumpf: Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt...


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Er ist halt Pipi Langstrumpf: Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt...



  Und gleich hatter wieder am Berch Pipi in den Augen...


----------



## FunkyRay (25. August 2011)

Wieso? Hat er geweint? Warum?


----------



## toje (25. August 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> alter vadder meine beine sehen aus wie streuselkuchen verdammte kacke!!!
> an alle die heute zum ofen wollen lasst es oder packt euch dick ein das juckt wie hölle die kacke!!!!
> habe heute morgen noch mal gezählt sind 34 stück! :kotz:


 

alles klar...ich bin raus...wenn einer sticht, dann bin ich das!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (25. August 2011)

:kotz:


----------



## toje (25. August 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> :kotz:


 

na dich natürlich nicht.so lang ist er auch mal wieder nicht...du weißt schon, fettar... und so!!!


----------



## DerGraue (25. August 2011)

Tach wann geht das denn heute los?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Original geht schon etwas anders...



man hört was man hören will, gelle


----------



## hugecarl (25. August 2011)

dergraue schrieb:


> tach wann geht das denn heute los?



16.00!


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

War ´ne schöne lustige Aktion am Berch! Nur die schei$$ Mücken nerven total!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. August 2011)

jo war ne coole asselei am Berg heute.


----------



## hugecarl (25. August 2011)

Hat Spaß gemacht! Auch wenn ich immer noch nicht über diesen kack 1. Double bin


----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

Kommt Zeit, kommt erster double.


----------



## hugecarl (25. August 2011)

Einfach die Tage mal wieder hin - dann läuft das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. August 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Einfach die Tage mal wieder hin - dann läuft das



So muss dat!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. August 2011)

Kein Stress, guck mal ich hab fast 8 Monate gebraucht im die Hemmschwelle im Kopf wegen meines Arschklatschers in Winterberg komplett zu überwinden. Aber irgendwann gings einfach wieder


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. August 2011)

Hat von euch einer Follow Me auf DVD? und würde ihn mir mal ausleihen?


----------



## hugecarl (25. August 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Kein Stress, guck mal ich hab fast 8 Monate gebraucht im die Hemmschwelle im Kopf wegen meines Arschklatschers in Winterberg komplett zu überwinden. Aber irgendwann gings einfach wieder



Das wird schon 



Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Follow Me auf DVD? und würde ihn mir mal ausleihen?



Nicht auf DVD, aber auf Festplatte


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. August 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Nicht auf DVD, aber auf Festplatte



Ran damit  Ich komme nachm Urlaub mal rum


----------



## Raphnex (26. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> alles klar...ich bin raus...wenn einer sticht, dann bin ich das!!!



warum überrascht mich diese aussage sogar nicht!


----------



## toje (26. August 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> warum überrascht mich diese aussage sogar nicht!


 

keine ahnung, ich habe mich aber dann doch gestern stechen lassen.aber keine 34 mal...du warst bestimmt einfach nur zu langsam unterwegs!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (26. August 2011)

Servus Jungs


----------



## chaz (26. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> keine ahnung, ich habe mich aber dann doch gestern stechen lassen.aber keine 34 mal...du warst bestimmt einfach nur zu langsam unterwegs!!!



Vielleich dünstet der Kerl auch einfach zu viele Nutella-Dämpfe aus....ach nee...zu langsam passt wohl eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. August 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Follow Me auf DVD? und würde ihn mir mal ausleihen?



Ich hab ihn auf Blu-Ray


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:
			
		

> Downhill because football,hockey,baseball and golf only require one ball!


 super geil


----------



## Lazy (27. August 2011)

@dortmunder bei dem anblick deiner augen damals, wundert es mich, dass ICH keine hemmschwelle entwickelt habe ... not funny


----------



## chaz (28. August 2011)

Tag. Was´n mit ballern nächste Woche Di./Mi.?


----------



## hugecarl (28. August 2011)

Wenn ich meine Erkältung los bin, bin ich dabei.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. August 2011)

Mittwoch Klausur und ab Donnerstag beim Wiesenrennen!

Achja, hab immernoch kein Rad! Ich hoffe mal, dass das morgen kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tag. Was´n mit ballern nächste Woche Di./Mi.?




Gerne am Mittwoch


----------



## Fibmaster (28. August 2011)

Namens ich wollt auch mal wieder los wo wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## chaz (30. August 2011)

@Toje: War ´ne geile Tour heute. Bin total feddich! Für´n Berch sollte es morgen aber reichen!!!


----------



## hugecarl (30. August 2011)

Wann is morgen Berch ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. August 2011)

Hier sieht man leider, wie sich die Farbe des Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau unterscheiden.


----------



## chaz (30. August 2011)

Goldig!!!


----------



## Fibmaster (30. August 2011)

Bin morgen wohl auch am Berch wenn es nicht allzu früh ist?!


----------



## chaz (31. August 2011)

Bin wohl so um 16.00 Uhr da, falls nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Fibmaster (31. August 2011)

Moin ich werd dann auch gegen 16 Uhr da sein.


----------



## BenderB (31. August 2011)

Tach Leude 
Ich fahre erst seit kurzer Zeit (wieder) MTB und bin auf der Suche nach schönen Strecken (Singletrails, ruhig auch richtig steil und puckelig) in und um Dortmund. Habe die letzten 10 Seiten hier gelesen aber ihr schreibt immer nur "Trash Track", "AS", "XY", "WhatsHisName",... da werd ich kein Stück schlau draus -.-
Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Strecken empfehlen? Oder mal Bescheid sagen, wann und wo genau ihr euch trefft und ich bike einfach mal ne Tour mit? Ansonsten wären auch GPS-Tracks super.
Würd mich freuen, ein paar neue Strecken zu finden!!
haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (31. August 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Tach Leude
> Ich fahre erst seit kurzer Zeit (wieder) MTB und bin auf der Suche nach schönen Strecken (Singletrails, ruhig auch richtig steil und puckelig) in und um Dortmund. Habe die letzten 10 Seiten hier gelesen aber ihr schreibt immer nur "Trash Track", "AS", "XY", "WhatsHisName",... da werd ich kein Stück schlau draus -.-
> Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Strecken empfehlen? Oder mal Bescheid sagen, wann und wo genau ihr euch trefft und ich bike einfach mal ne Tour mit? Ansonsten wären auch GPS-Tracks super.
> Würd mich freuen, ein paar neue Strecken zu finden!!
> haut rein!


 
tt, as und xy sind freeride- bzw. downhillstrecken.die kürzel sind mit voller absicht, damit nicht jeder mitbekommt wo wir fahren.

ordentliche singletrails gibt es aber reichlich rund um dortmund bzw. dortmund süd!!!
ich wollte morgen nachmittag eine enduro-tour drehen, wenn du magst, kannst du dich gerne anschließen.
genaueres, wann und wo kann ich dir aber erst morgen sagen...da muss ich mich nach der dame des hauses richten. 

apropro dame, chaz, bisse morgen auch wieder dabei???


----------



## chaz (31. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> apropro dame, chaz, bisse morgen auch wieder dabei???



Ey, du Pussy. Mal sehen, was die Holde sagt. Die wollte morgen auch auf´s Gerät!!!


----------



## toje (31. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ey, du Pussy. Mal sehen, was die Holde sagt. Die wollte morgen auch auf´s Gerät!!!


 

na dann sind wir doch schon zu viert...bzw. zu fünft!!!
oder will deine holde dich wieder ganz alleine haben???
du kannst ihr heute schon sagen das das so nicht läuft...wir fahren morgen alle schön zusammen-und ich mache den guide!!!


----------



## chaz (31. August 2011)

Und ich packe dir ´nen Kabelbinder an die Bremse, wenn wieder Aggressionen in dir schlummern...


----------



## BenderB (31. August 2011)

Aloah!
Algengrütze, morgen Nachmittag schraub ich mir nen neuen Auspuff unter meinen T3, damit ich wieder inkl. Bike mobil bin 
Aber bei nächster Gelegenheit bin ich gerne am Start!
Vielen Dank schonmal für das Angebot *Daumen hoch*
Damit es vor Ort keine bösen Überraschungen gibt, versuche ich mal kurz meinen Level zu beschreiben:
Ich bin 34 Jahre, meine Hobbies sind Laufen, Musik machen (Rock),...  lassen wir das ^^
Ich bin das letzte Mal mit ca. 16 Jahren MTB gefahren. Körperlich bin ich aber fit (war viel laufen in den letzten Jahren) und habe mir (weil mir das Laufen zu langweilig geworden ist) im Mai wieder ein MTB gekauft. Da ich noch keinen Plan hatte, wieviel Bock mir das machen würde wollte ich natürlich noch nicht soooo viel Kohle ausgeben und so ist es ein Cube Acid geworden. Jaja, wahrscheinlich nicht das, was IHR jetzt als tolles Bike bezeichnet, aber für den Anfang tut es das erstmal. Damit baller ich zur Zeit viel durch den Schwerter Wald und fahre z.B. die Tracks von der Aplerbecker-CTF nach (die CTF in der Haard bin ich mitgefahren und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit den meisten Upper-Class-MTBlern locker mithalten konnte). Inzwischen habe ich gute 700km zusammengeradelt, 80% davon auf Waldwegen und Trails. Von dem (technischen) Schwierigkeitsgrad dürfte es aber schon etwas mehr sein, würd gern mal ne Strecke mit ein paar Drops/Jumps oder anderen Finessen fahren. Deshalb bin ich ja hier auf der Suche nach solchen Strecken. 
Wenn Ihr also nach dieser Beschreibung eines Normalo-Halbschalenhelm-Hardtail-N00bs nicht ganz abgeschreckt sein, dann bin ich das nächste Mal gern am Start.
Schöne Grüße und hoffentlich bis die Tage mal,
Daniel


----------



## hugecarl (31. August 2011)

Möchte mich jemand heute zum Berg mitnehmen ?  Habe zwar nen Führerschein, mit dem darf ich aber nur in Begleitung fahren


----------



## chaz (31. August 2011)

@BenderB: Kennst du den EDG Biketreff? Treffen ist jeden Samstag um 14.00 Uhr am Augustinum. Da werden meistens mehrere Touren in der Umgebung angeboten. Wäre vielleicht auch etwas für dich.


----------



## BenderB (31. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @BenderB: Kennst du den EDG Biketreff? Treffen ist jeden Samstag um 14.00 Uhr am Augustinum. Da werden meistens mehrere Touren in der Umgebung angeboten. Wäre vielleicht auch etwas für dich.


Habe schonmal davon gehört, war aber noch nicht da. Werde ihn mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## chaz (31. August 2011)

Hier der Link zu dem Forum dort: http://www.edg-mountainbike-arena.de/mtb-talk/index.php 
Auch außerhalb des Treffs am Samstag werden dort immer wieder Touren angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (31. August 2011)

Kühl, Danke!
Habe mir gerade Deine Videos angeschaut:
Die Strecken die ich derzeit fahre sind so wie das, was man bei Dir im Video "Thomas am TT" sieht (btw. geiler Song, war letzten Dienstag bei den Foo Fighters in Köln, war der Burner). Sowas wie die "AS" Strecke würde mir vorschweben *hell yeah* Geilo!


----------



## chaz (31. August 2011)

Kannst du dir gerne bei Gelegenheit mit uns Anschauen. Ist allerdings eigentlich weniger HT-geeignet (der größte Teil davon). Aber Versuch macht klug. Runterkommen geht irgendwie immer.


----------



## chaz (31. August 2011)

Der Song wurde übrigens auf Wunsch des leidgeprüften Fahrers hinterlegt. Aber eine sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## hugecarl (31. August 2011)

Wenn mich niemand mitnimmt, komm ich vllt später mal auf Tour am Berch vorbei


----------



## toje (31. August 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Song wurde übrigens auf Wunsch des leidgeprüften Fahrers hinterlegt. Aber eine sehr gute Wahl!


 

den hatte ich mir auch verdient!!! 

und was soll das mit den kabelbindern an der bremse...verstehe ich nicht!!!


----------



## chaz (31. August 2011)

toje schrieb:


> den hatte ich mir auch verdient!!!


Stimmt. Hast alles gegeben an dem Tag! Zu Fuß und auf dem Rad!  


toje schrieb:


> und was soll das mit den kabelbindern an der bremse...verstehe ich nicht!!!


Du hattest gestern, für ´nen alten Mann, ein ordentliches Tempo drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (31. August 2011)

Hey!
Habe etwas umdisponieren müssen und habe deshalb den Bulli schon fertig. Wenn Ihr also nix dagegen habt, würd ich morgen gerne mal mitkommen. Dann müsstet Ihr mir nur noch sagen, wann ich wo sein soll. Wenn das geheim ist, dann per pn 
so long!


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

Moin, Mädels! War gestern wieder ´ne lustige Ballerei am Berch. Nur die gottverdammten schei$$ Mücken nerven...
@BenderB: Heute ist eher lockeres spazieren fahren angesagt. Für mich jedenfalls. Nix Wildes und nix Langes. Treffen ist um 16 Uhr am Augustinum.


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute ist eher lockeres spazieren fahren angesagt. Für mich jedenfalls. Nix Wildes und nix Langes. Treffen ist um 16 Uhr am Augustinum.


 

moin,

muss mal meine lady fragen was die von eurer lockeren spazierfahrt hält!?


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

Mach mal. So ´ne Runde wie am Dienstag wird aber bald wiederholt. War echt geil, du Hyäne!!!


----------



## BenderB (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels! War gestern wieder ´ne lustige Ballerei am Berch. Nur die gottverdammten schei$$ Mücken nerven...
> @BenderB: Heute ist eher lockeres spazieren fahren angesagt. Für mich jedenfalls. Nix Wildes und nix Langes. Treffen ist um 16 Uhr am Augustinum.


asskla, bin am Start 
kannst Du 'nix langes' etwas eingrenzen? in Stunden oder Kilometer? zumindest grob? damit ich weiss, ob ich ein oder zwei Trinkflaschen mitnehme, oder lieber nen Rucksack voller Bier


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

Letzteres...


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War echt geil, du Hyäne!!!


 
wie soll ich denn das schon wieder verstehen!?

das war der erste teil meiner rache, dafür das ihr mich bergab-assel bei der ersten tour im winter so lang gemacht habt.
klausi ist auch dran...den mache ich auch noch kapott!!!


----------



## BenderB (1. September 2011)

Damit wir uns auch auf jeden Fall finden würde ich vorschlagen, dass ich einen pinkfarbenen Borat-Badeanzug anziehe und Ihr habt jeweils eine Rose in der linken Hand, hüpft auf einem Bein und singt laut 'looking for freedom' von David Hasselhoff...
...ooooder ihr erkennt mich an meinem gelben T3 mit Kennzeichen "SO-?? 667" (the neighbor of the beast).


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Damit wir uns auch auf jeden Fall finden würde ich vorschlagen, dass ich einen pinkfarbenen Borat-Badeanzug anziehe und Ihr habt jeweils eine Rose in der linken Hand, hüpft auf einem Bein und singt laut 'looking for freedom' von David Hasselhoff...
> ...ooooder ihr erkennt mich an meinem gelben T3 mit Kennzeichen "SO-?? 667" (the neighbor of the beast).


 

also wenn du da im borat dress auftauchst, kriegst du von mir auch 100 rote rosen in die hand gedrückt!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (1. September 2011)

Und nimmst ihn als Haussklaven?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Und nimmst ihn als Haussklaven?


 

na erst mal schauen was er für eine figur in dem dress macht!?


----------



## BenderB (1. September 2011)

Ich säch mal so: belassen wir es beim ersten Treffen bei dem Bulli als Erkennungszeichen. Ich will Euch ja nicht direkt beim ersten Mal weg-ekeln.
Ausserdem ist dann bei einem eventuellen zweiten Date noch Luft nach oben


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ich säch mal so: belassen wir es beim ersten Treffen bei dem Bulli als Erkennungszeichen. Ich will Euch ja nicht direkt beim ersten Mal weg-ekeln.
> Ausserdem ist dann bei einem eventuellen zweiten Date noch Luft nach oben


 

och, jetzt wirst du aber langweilig...dabei hattest du echt potenzial!!!


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

Hat der Toje etwa aus irgendwelchen Gründen Nachholbedarf und Druck auf der Leitung?


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

Schickes Helmcam-Vid: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/World-Champs-Champery-Track-Headcam.html


----------



## FunkyRay (1. September 2011)

Cheers maid!
Einfach geil aber auch unmenschlich wie steil das ist


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

Ich finde es immer lustig, wenn die Zuschauer im Regen dort die Hänge runter rutschen. Leider bleibt es wohl in diesem Jahr dort trocken...


----------



## FunkyRay (1. September 2011)

Wenn man sieht ja wie die Leute da am Hang hängen, kein wunder
Ja, scheint so und wir Pechvögel hatten Regen, im trockenen hätte man wenigstens einmal von oben geschaut wie es da runter geht


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

..und ´nen Bolzen in der Buchse gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat der Toje etwa aus irgendwelchen Gründen Nachholbedarf und Druck auf der Leitung?


 


pffffffff


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)




----------



## FunkyRay (1. September 2011)




----------



## toje (1. September 2011)




----------



## BenderB (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat der Toje etwa aus irgendwelchen Gründen Nachholbedarf und Druck auf der Leitung?


So langsam überlege ich, ob ich nicht statt Borat-Badeanzug lieber meinen hellgrünen Jerseyanzug und darunter nen Keuschheitsgürtel Marke Everlast anziehe... mein Arsch ist noch Jungfrau und das soll auch so bleiben


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> So langsam überlege ich, ob ich nicht statt Borat-Badeanzug lieber meinen hellgrünen Jerseyanzug und darunter nen Keuschheitsgürtel Marke Everlast anziehe... mein Arsch ist noch Jungfrau und das soll auch so bleiben


 

 hmm, habe ich es mir doch gedacht...doch nur ein langweiler!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> So langsam überlege ich, ob ich nicht statt Borat-Badeanzug lieber meinen hellgrünen Jerseyanzug und darunter nen Keuschheitsgürtel Marke Everlast anziehe... mein Arsch ist noch Jungfrau und das soll auch so bleiben



Keine Sorge. Der schwuttige Teil fährt nicht mit heute.


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Der schwuttige Teil fährt nicht mit heute.


 

kommst du heute doch nicht mit???


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

Auf die Antwort hätte ich 100 Euro gewettet, du Hyäne. Keine Sorge, ich bleibe dir erhalten.


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf die Antwort hätte ich 100 Euro gewettet, du Hyäne. Keine Sorge, ich bleibe dir erhalten.


 

och, ich hätte die tour auch alleine mit den mädels gemacht, kein thema.


----------



## BenderB (1. September 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hmm, habe ich es mir doch gedacht...doch nur ein langweiler!!!


 fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Sattel, oder nur mit ner nackten Sattelstütze?


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

Was hatte Robbe nochmal gesagt, Toje? Ich komme nicht drauf... Aber der Ausdruck war passend!


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

toje schrieb:


> och, ich hätte die tour auch alleine mit den mädels gemacht, kein thema.


Die aber wohl nicht mit dir....


----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was hatte Robbe nochmal gesagt, Toje? Ich komme nicht drauf... Aber der Ausdruck war passend!


Jetzt weiss ich´s wieder: Raised Fist Sattelstütze!!!


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Sattel, oder nur mit ner nackten Sattelstütze?


 

sattel, was ist das???


----------



## toje (1. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was hatte Robbe nochmal gesagt, Toje? Ich komme nicht drauf... Aber der Ausdruck war passend!


 


kein plan, wer oder was ist robbe!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. September 2011)

toje schrieb:


> kein plan, wer oder was ist robbe!?



Der, der keine Schrauben für Avid KOT-Bremsen hat und der dir immer den Parkplatz klaut. Bin jetzt raus.... Tschööö!!!


----------



## BenderB (1. September 2011)

Ich mach mich dann auch mal auf den Heimweg.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz von diesem Seniorenzentrum Augustinum, woll? Oder gibt es noch mehr Augustina hier?
bis gleich dann, werd noch schnell Kette fetten und Sattelstütze mit Vaseline einreiben...


----------



## FunkyRay (1. September 2011)

Ich gönne mir nachher nen "Augustiner Helles" zählt das auch?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich gönne mir nachher nen "Augustiner Helles" zählt das auch?



Bring mir mal nen Kasten mit! Bestes Bier! Nach Astra Rotlicht


----------



## FunkyRay (1. September 2011)

Meinst damit wir Samstag und Sonntag überstehen? Bringt ja ordentlich Energie in den Körper und Isotonisch ist es ja auch


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2011)

Genau Soll ja warm und trocken werden, dann soll man viel trinken


----------



## FunkyRay (1. September 2011)

Boah, das Mädel das den Rahmen die ganze Zeit präsentiert und auf jedem Foto ist, die ist mal auch nicht von schlechten Eltern (Siehe Facebook - Frorider)


----------



## BenderB (2. September 2011)

Moin Moin!
kleines Rätsel:
was ist zunächst hautfarben, bekommt dann aber vier tiefe rote Rillen,  wird dick und blau und die Rillen werden über Nacht schwarz? 

Ansonsten aber nochmal Danke fürs Mitnehmen, wunderschöne Trails, eine Wiese mit Urlaubsfeeling und absolut nette Begleitung 
Wenn ich mich als tauglich erwiesen habe, würd ich gern die Tage mal wieder mitfahren.
Wünsche schonmal ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour heute.
Haut rein,
Daniel


----------



## chaz (2. September 2011)

Hi. Des Rätsels Lösung: Abdrücke der Pedale wahlweise am Schienbein oder an der Wade.
Kannst gerne wieder mitfahren. War ´ne nette Runde. Hat Laune gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (2. September 2011)

wie wo was tour heute???


----------



## chaz (2. September 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wie wo was tour heute???



Nix heute. Alter Mann braucht mal 'nen Tag Pause. Außerdem fahren wir nachher nach Bocholt. Tour ist Sonntag angesagt.


----------



## toje (2. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix heute. Alter Mann braucht mal 'nen Tag Pause. Außerdem fahren wir nachher nach Bocholt. Tour ist Sonntag angesagt.


 

bocholt...zu de rose oder was!?

naja, dann drehe ich heute halt alleine ne runde.ist eh besser...dann muss ich keine rücksicht auf die alten schwachen nehmen!!!


----------



## chaz (2. September 2011)

Yepp. Zu Rose. Kommst du denn so ohne Opfer auf der Piste klar?


----------



## hugecarl (4. September 2011)

Ist hier das Wochenend-Loch ?


----------



## chaz (5. September 2011)

Eher Sommerloch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (5. September 2011)

Aloah!
Na, um das Sommerloch mal etwas zu stopfen:
Nachdem ich mir am Dönerstag mit meinem Pedal mein Schienenbein zerpflügt habe überlege ich, ob ich mir nicht einen Schienenbein-Schonbezug zulegen sollte 
Habt Ihr da Empfehlungen? 
Was benutzt Ihr?
Auf jeden Fall was mit Hartschale, oder tut es auch so ein weiches Dingen?
Knie- und Schienenbeinprotektor zusammen oder Einzeln? 
Ellbogen auch auf jeden Fall?
Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir auch ein/zwei Modelle vorschlagen könntet oder ein paar Links hättet.
Schöne Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## chaz (5. September 2011)

Hammerhart: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NLcLqT4SwE&feature=player_embedded"]Danny Hart - Champery Run - World Champion - Downhill      - YouTube[/nomedia]

@BenderB: Da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben. Ich z.B. fahre in der Regel nur mit Knieschonern (weiche, die sich beim Aufprall verhärten!). Es gibt von O´Neal weiche Knieprotektoren, an denen man noch Schienbeinschoner kletten kann. Zudem gibt´s dazu noch ´nen Wadenschutz. Ellenbogenschoner sind m.E. nicht zwingend notwendig.

@Nils/Dortmunder: Wie war das Wiesenrennen?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. September 2011)

Gut, also zumindest für die Beiden.
Die Quali am Samstag lief super. Wären alle 4 für das Rennen Qulifiziert gewesen. Ich hatte dem Dortmunder 6 Sekunden auf nem Kurs wo der Schnellste 1.08 Minuten gebraucht hat abgenommen und hatte noch dick Luft nach oben und hätte da noch 5-6 Sekunden holen können, aber dann kam der Regen  Ich hab kein Bein auf den Boden bekommen, Waldstück ging super, aber mit der Wiese wurde ich kein Freund, auf 2 Abfahrten 4 Erdungen und da bin ich für's Rennen garnicht erst angetreten und hab lieber Bildchen gemacht. Da sind auch zumindest von Nils auch 1-2 richtig gute bei.

Insgesamt hat es aber super spaß gemacht und auch die Nebenstrecke war super. So nen bisschen Adrenalin geht schon durch den Körper, wenn der dich an der Lichtschranke anzählt und du dann Kette machst


----------



## chaz (5. September 2011)

Ups....du bist ja auch gefahren. Mea culpa.


----------



## FunkyRay (5. September 2011)

Nils, Dortmunder, Andi und ich 
Nächstes Jahr, all together!!!
Hart, Härter, Danny Hart! Also bei dem einen Whip, kurz vor Ende, hätte wohl jeder von uns in den Helm gekotzt und das noch bei dem Boden und der steilen Piste


----------



## chaz (5. September 2011)

Bei dem Boden hätte keiner von uns seinen Bock auch nur ´nen Zentimeter vom Boden bekommen...


----------



## chaz (5. September 2011)

Wo gibt´s denn Bilder zu sehen?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. September 2011)

Ich warte darauf, dass Nils sie veröffentlicht, ansonste hier Ein Vorgeschmack


----------



## chaz (5. September 2011)

Da liegen doch glatt der Jens und der Andreas im Matsch!!!


----------



## toje (5. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da liegen doch glatt der Jens und der Andreas im Matsch!!!


 

und der jense hat voll den agrro blick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (5. September 2011)

Da sind se wohl den Battle gegeneinander gefahren. Die letzten 32 sind immer Mann gegen Mann gefahren und der Schnellere kam weiter  Die Kurve wo sie liegen, war auch meine Todeskurve


----------



## chaz (5. September 2011)

toje schrieb:


> und der jense hat voll den agrro blick!!!



Der Blick ist echt geil...


----------



## hugecarl (5. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hammerhart: Danny Hart - Champery Run - World Champion - Downhill      - YouTube



Wie die Kommentatoren ausrasten


----------



## FunkyRay (5. September 2011)

Leider wohl einer der letzten Ausraster


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. September 2011)

Son Mist das Hart Video ist entfernt worden grrrr, hätt ich auch gern gesehen, und @Barbie : Hut ab war ja wohl ne echte Schlammsudelei..sieht ja fast aus wie in Morzine....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. September 2011)

Rainer ist ja nur am Samstag bei Sonnenschein gefahren! Sonntag beim Sauwetter hat er dann aber brav Fotos gemacht! Hier die Bilder: https://picasaweb.google.com/nilsseidel/WiesenRennen2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Größter Fehler: Sich nicht in die riesen Schlange vom Bikewash anstellen und erst heute den Bock sauber zu machen! Meine Badewanne war auch zu Hälfte voller Schlamm!


----------



## FunkyRay (5. September 2011)

Ich hab's Sonntag immerhin versucht, aber machte 0,0 Sinn. Dafür hab ich ganz gute Bilder geknipst. Jo, meinen Bock hab ich auch erst heut sauber gemacht, etwa 20 Minuten Behandlung mim Hochdruckreiniger und 10 Minuten mit Motorradreiniger eingeweicht


----------



## hugecarl (6. September 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Son Mist das Hart Video ist entfernt worden grrrr, hätt ich auch gern gesehen



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaaZKx9tSqg"]Danny Hart Champery 2011 Freecaster      - YouTube[/nomedia] Müsste das gleiche sein.


----------



## chaz (6. September 2011)

Das sieht ja mal nach ´ner amtlichen Schlammpackung aus. Soll gut für die Haut sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Danny Hart Champery 2011 Freecaster      - YouTube Müsste das gleiche sein.




Jo geile Sache , 

fährt so locker da runter als wollt er zwischendurch noch Blümchen pflücken und das bei dem Gesabber auf dem steilen Ding , Unfassbar...

und nicht ein richtiger Wegrutscher und zum Schluß noch nen Table Top und Whips raushauen echt sick der Typ, da sieht mans mal wieder Engländer könnens einfach bei Regen, die haben schon Regenwasser in der Windel...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. September 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Rainer ist ja nur am Samstag bei Sonnenschein gefahren! Sonntag beim Sauwetter hat er dann aber brav Fotos gemacht! Hier die Bilder: https://picasaweb.google.com/nilsseidel/WiesenRennen2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> Größter Fehler: Sich nicht in die riesen Schlange vom Bikewash anstellen und erst heute den Bock sauber zu machen! Meine Badewanne war auch zu Hälfte voller Schlamm!


Das schöne neue Rad ...Du bist einfach unerbittlich...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. September 2011)

Und ich steh nichtmal in den Ergebnislisten...nur vom Training. Naja, gut wars eh nicht


----------



## hugecarl (6. September 2011)

Boah ich bin sooo am Ende ... 7 Stunden aufm Bike und es geht nichts mehr ...


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Falls sich mal einer vor ´nen Zug schmeissen will: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/79670/


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Nur mal so zur Info: Sonntag werde ich eventuell nach Wibe fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (7. September 2011)

Find ich gut! Bin Samstag auf nen Geb und wenn ich Sonntag nicht zu sehr leide komm ich auch wohl nach WiBe!!


----------



## FunkyRay (7. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info: Sonntag werde ich eventuell nach Wibe fahren!


 

Von mir die Info: Bin Samstag oder Sonntag in Spicak und den anderen Tag in Bischofsmais


----------



## BenderB (7. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info: Sonntag werde ich eventuell nach Wibe fahren!


 


NuMetal schrieb:


> Von mir die Info: Bin Samstag oder Sonntag in Spicak und den anderen Tag in Bischofsmais


 
von mir die Info: bin neidisch


----------



## Raphnex (7. September 2011)

cool ich bin sonntag in willingen


----------



## FunkyRay (7. September 2011)

Raphi mein SCHATZ  Alles gut bei dir? Wo warst du so lange?


----------



## Raphnex (7. September 2011)

in meran biken/wandern 
wann sieht man dich mal wieder hier oben?


----------



## Raphnex (7. September 2011)

ist heute, morgen oder über morgen jemand unterwegs ofen as tt oder so?


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Freitag wollte ich shredden gehen!


----------



## toje (7. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Von mir die Info: Bin Samstag oder Sonntag in Spicak und den anderen Tag in Bischofsmais




meine info:

ich bin dann ab so. eine woche in südtirol...und danach eine woche in finale ligure.und wenn ich es im kopp kriege halte ich auf dem heimweg noch am gardasee, portes du soleil oder in der schweiz auf ne runde biken an!!!!


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Kein Wunder, dass du heute auf der Couch bleibst.... Schonst dich schon für den Urlaub, wa?!

Edit: Ich schwinge mich jetzt auf´s Gerät. Bis spädda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batmanandi (7. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ist heute, morgen oder über morgen jemand unterwegs ofen as tt oder so?




morgen ofen oder tt ?


----------



## FunkyRay (7. September 2011)

toje schrieb:


> meine info:
> 
> ich bin dann ab so. eine woche in südtirol...und danach eine woche in finale ligure.und wenn ich es im kopp kriege halte ich auf dem heimweg noch am gardasee, portes du soleil oder in der schweiz auf ne runde biken an!!!!



Nimm lieber den Weg über Saalbach/Leogang, Spicak und Bischofsmais  Dann können wir nochmal zusammen fahrradfahren


----------



## Raphnex (7. September 2011)

batmanandi schrieb:


> morgen ofen oder tt ?



für ofen wäre ich wohl zu haben oder fressen einen da immer noch die mücken auf?
wenn das so ist dann lieber tt!


----------



## hugecarl (7. September 2011)

Wenn ihr am Ofen seid komm ich vllt auf Tour mal vorbei!
Ach, und Chaz, mach dich morgen auf tobsüchtige Jugendliche gefasst


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Die Mücken fressen einen überall auf. Da hilft nur ordentlich einsprühen. Da hat man zwar immer noch genug Mückenstiche, aber man sieht nicht ganz so aus wie´n Streuselkuchen. Freitag wäre ich für ´ne Runde am Berch zu haben.


----------



## batmanandi (7. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> für ofen wäre ich wohl zu haben oder fressen einen da immer noch die mücken auf?
> wenn das so ist dann lieber tt!



Also ofen


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ach, und Chaz, mach dich morgen auf tobsüchtige Jugendliche gefasst


Tja, an deren Stelle hätte ich heute angefangen die Löcher zu verfüllen... Wenn die morgen Schulschluss haben, könnte da schon alles erledigt sein...


----------



## hugecarl (7. September 2011)

Hab heute bei FB ihn nochmal dran erinnert. Einsicht sieht wohl anders aus  Dabei hab ich mir sogar Mühe gegeben ...


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Deren Problem. Wer so´ne Schei$$e so bekloppt baut, muss ab jetzt öfter bauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Deren Problem. Wer so´ne Schei$$e so bekloppt baut, muss ab jetzt öfter bauen....




Wer hat was gebaut??


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Blöde Blagen haben in der B-Mark mitten auf ´nen Weg Sprünge gebaut. Und direkt daneben  die Löcher für die Erde gebuddelt. Da kann keine Assel mehr nebenher fahren. Habe sie gestern gebeten die Löcher bis Donnerstag zu zuschütten. Jetzt mache ICH das wohl. Und zwar auf ´ne Art, die den Gören nicht gefallen wird. Und das Prozedere wiederhole ich so oft, bis sie es gelernt haben.


----------



## hugecarl (7. September 2011)

Das ist Erziehung mit der Schaufel


----------



## chaz (7. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das ist Erziehung mit der Schaufel



Jau...


----------



## toje (7. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Nimm lieber den Weg über Saalbach/Leogang, Spicak und Bischofsmais  Dann können wir nochmal zusammen fahrradfahren




ich nehme zwar "nur" das enduro mit, aber warum net!?ich denke wir entscheiden das nach 2 wochen radeln mal ganz spontan!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Blöde Blagen haben in der B-Mark mitten auf ´nen Weg Sprünge gebaut. Und direkt daneben  die Löcher für die Erde gebuddelt. Da kann keine Assel mehr nebenher fahren. Habe sie gestern gebeten die Löcher bis Donnerstag zu zuschütten. Jetzt mache ICH das wohl. Und zwar auf ´ne Art, die den Gören nicht gefallen wird. Und das Prozedere wiederhole ich so oft, bis sie es gelernt haben.



Mittlerweile ist diese Bauart sehr verbreitet und nicht nur, dass man nicht nebenher fahren kann, sondern auch allen Leuten, die gegen das biken im Wald wettern, werden genügend Gründe an die Hand gegeben warum wir die Wald-Rowdies sind Eine ordentliche Strecke muss immer noch ein wenig versteckt sein, so dass sie nicht für jeden ersichtlich ist und die Bittermark hat über die Jahre viele Strecken kommen & gehen sehen. Aber das mit den Blagen stimmt schon

@toje
Dieser Roadtrip mit meinem Enduro könnte mir auch gefallen
Viel Spaß!!!

Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. September 2011)

Und damit der Ruf der Biker in und um Dortmund nicht ganz den Bach runter geht, marschiert die Bau-Kaida jetzt in die Mark ein. Hihi...


----------



## toje (8. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und damit der Ruf der Biker in und um Dortmund nicht ganz den Bach runter geht, marschiert die Bau-Kaida jetzt in die Mark ein. Hihi...


 

junge, nix zu tun bei dir...wer schmeißt den laden wenn du jetzt die bittermark "aufräumen" gehst!? tztztz


@ jens: danke...ick freu mir schon so sehr!!!


----------



## hugecarl (8. September 2011)

Sag mal Holger ... verfolgst du mich ?


----------



## Kurtchen (8. September 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich nehme zwar "nur" das enduro mit, aber warum net!?ich denke wir entscheiden das nach 2 wochen radeln mal ganz spontan!!!



Da komme ich gerade her aus Saalbach, kann ich nur empfehlen 
Wenn du eine gute und günstige Pension suchst melde dich.

Du musst wenn du dahin willst darauf achten das die Unterkunft mit Jokercard angeboten wir. Nur dann ist das Liften umsonst 

Nee was ist das schön mit so einem fixen Lift 

Viel Spaß wo auch immer, und schön heile bleiben


----------



## FunkyRay (8. September 2011)

Kurtchen du Sepp  kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du sowas startest, wohne 250km von Saalbach weg


----------



## toje (8. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kurtchen du Sepp  kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du sowas startest, wohne 250km von Saalbach weg


 

hmm, ist ja quasi um die ecke...!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (8. September 2011)

Für manche Leute ist ja schon alles außerhalb der Stadtgrenzen von Schwerte ne Weltreise und sie packen den Reisepass ein... mein Horizont reicht da etwas weiter


----------



## chaz (8. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Für manche Leute ist ja schon alles außerhalb der Stadtgrenzen von Schwerte ne Weltreise und sie packen den Reisepass ein... mein Horizont reicht da etwas weiter



Horizont ist der Abstand zwischen Kopp und Brett.
@ Toje: Habe doch noch Untergebene, die malochen. 
@Brandi: Ich dich? Du mich!


----------



## hugecarl (8. September 2011)

Nö! Da fahr ich doch immer zur Schule lang! Aber eine leise Stimme in mir sagt, dass das Zufall war


----------



## chaz (8. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Nö! Da fahr ich doch immer zur Schule lang! Aber eine leise Stimme in mir sagt, dass das Zufall war



Musste noch fix den Spaten holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (8. September 2011)

Und ? Haste kurzen Prozess gemacht ? 
Ach Raffi Andi wann wolltet ihr am Ofen sein ?


----------



## chaz (8. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Und ? Haste kurzen Prozess gemacht ?


Aber ja doch!


----------



## Kurtchen (8. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kurtchen du Sepp  kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du sowas startest, wohne 250km von Saalbach weg


 
Upps, na dann das nächste mal  auf jeden Fall der Knaller da


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. September 2011)

So Leutz, Sonntag soll es mal wieder nach Willingen gehen, endlich

Bislang sind Raphi und ich auf jeden Fall dabei, Andi wird sich morgen dazu äußern. Wer also noch Lust hat darf gerne dabei sein.

Abfahrt ist 8 Uhr, Treffpunkt können wir dann mal ausloten wenn man weiß wer alles mit kommen will.


----------



## Fibmaster (8. September 2011)

Nahend also wie schon gesagt wenn ich nicht zu platt bin, bin ich auch dabei egal ob Willingen oder Winterberg

Achja hat vllt jemand eine Ahnung wie man ATC Helmcam am besten an den Rahmen bekommt?

MfG


----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Ich bin heute, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, um 16 Uhr am Berch! Und Sonntag um 9 Uhr am Lift in Wibe!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin heute, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, um 16 Uhr am Berch! Und Sonntag um 9 Uhr am Lift in Wibe!!!



Warum nicht Willingen? Heute muss ich arbeiten da wird es nix mit Biken.


----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Warum nicht Willingen? Heute muss ich arbeiten da wird es nix mit Biken.



Weil ich Bock auf Wibe habe! Schön entspannt da rumshredden. Willingen kommt auch noch! Habe aber keine Lust dort schon wieder letzte Rille zu fahren. Da ist Wibe doch entspannter.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. September 2011)

Das stimmt entspannter kann man es angehen lassen in Wibe, wenn mann will. Aber 9 Uhr am Lift ist alles andere als entspannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Der frühe Wurm vögelt....äh...frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. September 2011)

Der frühe Wurm kann mich mal


----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Vögeln?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. September 2011)

Am Ar§ch lecken


----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. September 2011)

Echt selber Schuld wenn du dir immer alles bildlich Vorstellen musst. Ich habe ja auch keine Bilder vor augen wenn du vom vögeln sprichst weils unvorstellbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Reicht deine Phantasie nicht aus? Würdest eh nur blass werden!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest eh nur blass werden!!!



Sauerstoffmangel, oder wieso?


----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Schnappatmung!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. September 2011)

Langsam driften wir zu weit ab, da muss ich langsam auch Bilder verdrängen  Du hast gewonnen 

Also Sonntag sind Wibe und Willingen angesagt. Fährst du alleine oder kommt bei dir noch jemand mit?


----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Der Achim wird wohl mitkommen.


----------



## Raphnex (9. September 2011)

ihr zwei schwutten!!!


----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ihr zwei schwutten!!!



Sprach die Obertucke...


----------



## hugecarl (9. September 2011)

Jmd morgen oder Sonntag unterwegs ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Achim wird wohl mitkommen.




Ja nicht nur die Macht wird mit Dir sein , auch ich !


----------



## chaz (9. September 2011)

Ick freu mir!
@Brandi: Morgen ist Tour angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (10. September 2011)

Mal gucken ob ich das packe, egal, Hauptsache aufs Bike


----------



## chaz (10. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob ich das packe, egal, Hauptsache aufs Bike



14 Uhr Augustinum.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. September 2011)

Wer ist den jetzt morgen in Willingen dabei?


----------



## BenderB (10. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 14 Uhr Augustinum.


 
Damn, ich muss heute Nachmittag wech, ansonsten wär ich auch gern dabei gewesen 
Ich werde aber wohl nachher ein paar mal die Feuerwehrrunde (ich glaube so habt Ihr die genannt) fahren, da ich diesen Drop üben will. Bisher steht es ja 50/50, diese Quote will ich verbessern  Und diesmal habe ich Prengel-Schonbezüge *muhahahahahaharrrr*


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. September 2011)

So früh aufstehen ist echt ätzend


----------



## chaz (11. September 2011)

Heul doch!


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Moin, Mädels. Jemand morgen unterwegs zum shredden?


----------



## hugecarl (12. September 2011)

Ich hätte Zeit und Lust.


----------



## FunkyRay (12. September 2011)

Moin ihr Luschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (12. September 2011)

Moin die Damen 
Gibt es bei Euch eigentlich auch Strecken, bei denen man nicht nachher  total zerstochen ist? Oder sprüht Ihr Euch vorher immer mit Autan o.ä.  ein?
  Das juckt!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Autan ohne Ende hilft etwas....


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. September 2011)

Das Lazarett hat einen Neuzugang, Bänderriss im Sprunggelenk :kotz:
6 Wochen Bikepause minimum, ich krieg die Pimpernellen, damit ist aber leider auch die Saison für mich gelaufen 

Naja kann man nichts dran ändern, mal sehen vielleicht fahr ich ja dann doch noch etwas in Herbst und Winter im heimischen Gefilde, wenn die Parksaison für mich so früh schon zu Ende ist, muss ich etwas hinten dranhängen

@NuMetal

freu dich nicht zu früh, das Rennen in Willingen ist nur verschoben, nicht aufgehoben Deine Packung bekommst du dann nächstes Jahr


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Gute Besserung! Was haste angestellt?


----------



## FunkyRay (12. September 2011)

Was hast du denn gemacht? Dich am Kamasutra versucht oder doch beim Fahrradfahren?
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. September 2011)

Liege gerade aufm Sofa mit Fuß hoch und Monsterdrink in der Hand, die Besserung ist also in vollem Anlauf  

Kamasutra und Fahrrad fahren passt beides.

Wollte es mir gestern in Willingen noch mal so richtig besorgen und den 3. Double neben dem 4X Springen, habs mir dann in letzter Sekunde anders überlegt, warum weiß ich nun auch nicht mehr, und bin rechts über den Table, natürlich viel zu schnell, könnte den Table dann auch nicht richtig wegdrücken hatte auch schon nen schei§§ Absprung und hab mich dann bei der Landung in der Rinne danach mit dem Vorderrad eingehackt, bin dann noch so gute 10m gerutsch und in der Wiese unterhalb des Anliegers liegen geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Jetzt hast du es dir aber ordentlich besorgt! Das ja echt übel. Wie gesagt: Gute Besserung! Und höre demnächst auf deine Rübe. Wenn der point of no return da ist, dann muss man da durch und springen!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. September 2011)

Ja du, ich habe keine Ahnung warum ich da abgereht und Line gewechselt habe. Den 2. Double habe ich bestimmt um 1 Bike Länge zu weit überflogen die Speed hätte sicher für den Double gepasst. Aber gut da ist jetzt nichts mehr dran zu ändern. Ich pfeif mir mal die Ibus rein und zieh mir bissl Stromberg rein und versuch das Gescheniss aus dem Ramspeicher zu löschen


----------



## Raphnex (12. September 2011)

jo teddy von mir auch noch mal gute besserung!
@chaz morgen wann und wo
@all heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Morgen TT oder Berch. So ab 16.15 Uhr könnte das was werden.


----------



## Raphnex (12. September 2011)

heute keine zeit mehr oder tour?


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Weder noch. Alter Mann muss sich regenerieren.


----------



## Raphnex (12. September 2011)

oh war gestern so anstrengend?


----------



## BenderB (12. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen TT oder Berch. So ab 16.15 Uhr könnte das was werden.


Wenn Ihr nüscht dagegen habt, wär ich auch gern dabei!?
Dann müsstet Ihr mir nur sagen, wo der Treffpunkt ist.
hasta luego


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> oh war gestern so anstrengend?



Die letzten vier Tage...
@ BenderB: kommt alles via PN.


----------



## Raphnex (12. September 2011)

ok dann darfste heute mal pause machen 
ich wäre ja für ofen morgen!
will ma wieder krater springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (12. September 2011)

Berch brauch ich ne Mitnahmegelegenheit ...


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Ich wäre wohl eher für den TT.


----------



## hugecarl (12. September 2011)

Da bin ich dabei.
Ach und Gute Besserung @ Dortmunder. Was ein Shice.


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Dann TT. So um 16.15 Uhr.


----------



## hugecarl (12. September 2011)

Endlich mal wieder was anderes als Touren fahren


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Stell dich nicht so an. Aber wenn du unbedingt möchtest, können wir auch morgen ´ne Tour machen.


----------



## chaz (12. September 2011)

Nur mal so zur Info: Samstag geht´s eventuell wieder nach Wibe.


----------



## hugecarl (12. September 2011)

Bin Samstag auch in Wibe! Mit Sascha, Victor etc


----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

Wer´s denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (13. September 2011)

Erinnerse als wir uns neulich Sonntag anner Bittermark getroffen haben ? Also irgendwie vor ner Woche oder so. Sascha war der mit dem Nicolai Helius.


----------



## BenderB (13. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> [...] Sascha war der mit dem Nicolai Helius.


Manchmal ist es schon deprimierend, dass bei Euren Bikes allein die Gabeln soviel kosten wie mein ganzes Rad 
Naja, dann muss ich das wohl durch meinen No-Skill wieder wett machen 
Minus mal Minus gibt ja bekanntlich Plus, ich hoffe das lässt sich auch auf das Biken anwenden


----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

Wir sind doch noch (fast) harmlos. Gehe mal bei schönem Wetter zu einer Eisdiele deiner Wahl. Da stehen i.d.R. genug 5000 Euro teure Räder rum, die noch nie ´nen Wald gesehen haben.


BenderB schrieb:


> Minus mal Minus gibt ja bekanntlich Plus, ich hoffe das lässt sich auch auf das Biken anwenden


Werden wir ja gleich sehen, ob das Prinzip gleich funzt...


----------



## BenderB (13. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wir sind doch noch (fast) harmlos. Gehe mal bei schönem Wetter zu einer Eisdiele deiner Wahl. Da stehen i.d.R. genug 5000 Euro teure Räder rum, die noch nie ´nen Wald gesehen haben.
> 
> Werden wir ja gleich sehen, ob das Prinzip gleich funzt...


 
Hehehe, meinst Du die müssen 'irgendwas' kompensieren?


----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

Manche davon bestimmt. Status-Symptome eben...


----------



## Coma-White (13. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> ... Sascha...



Das bin Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

Hatte heute großes Spaßpotential am TT.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2011)

Moin! Ich will ne kleine Harztour machen! Frithjof kommt auch mit und wahrscheinlich noch welche ausm hohen Norden
Ich fahre aufjedenfall mitm Auto von Dortmund aus, hab also noch Platz!
Wer Lust hat schreit!

24. sep. - schulenberg
25. sep. - geiern in thale (gdc)
26. sep. - thale
27. sep. - hahnenklee
28. sep. - wurmberg


----------



## Raphnex (13. September 2011)

Lust!!!
bin aber selbst vom 28-01.10 da!
Könnt ihr nicht später fahren


----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

Schrei nicht so.


----------



## Raphnex (13. September 2011)

komm du willst doch auch 
du alter bremser!!!


----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

Komm du mal in mein Alter. Aber wenn du so weiter machst, dann wird das nix.


----------



## Raphnex (13. September 2011)

und wenn du weiter so auf der bremse stehst bekommste nen e-hobel 
damit du wenigstens berg auf mal schnell bist


----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

Das Oberwasser grabe ich dir bald mal ab, Jonge.


----------



## Raphnex (13. September 2011)

freue mich drauf! 
war aber schön heute!


----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

War echt launig. Tat echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen TT oder Berch. So ab 16.15 Uhr könnte das was werden.




Gerne Ofen, 
TT ist doch nur ne Notlösung im Winter.....

@Dortmunder   Gute Besserung, hoffe Du hast noch nicht alle Bikefilme gesehen....wie bist Du denn nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. September 2011)

Oh war mal wieder ne Seite zu früh...äh spät, ihr wart ja schon fahren....kommt jemand morgen mit zum Ofen ??

Samstag muß ich mal schauen , ob ich das hinkrieg mit Wibe....hab im Moment auch gezerrte Sehnen in der rechten Hand  (Schei** Hondamotor mit Seilstart !, die Sau hat sich gewehrt ...)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> und wenn du weiter so auf der bremse stehst bekommste nen e-hobel
> damit du wenigstens berg auf mal schnell bist


Hört hört , 

da nimmt aber einer viele Frankfurter in den Mund


----------



## BenderB (13. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War echt launig. Tat echt gut.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
weiss gar nicht, was mehr Spaß gemacht hat: das Radeln, oder zuzuhören, wie ihr beide euch permanent dissed. Irgendwie musste ich ständig an die beiden Opas von der Muppetshow denken, die in dem Balkon oben  

@chaz: Danke für die Links


----------



## FunkyRay (13. September 2011)

Vermisse euch Jungs


----------



## Raphnex (13. September 2011)

chaz ich wäre dafür das BenderB das nächste mal vorfährt! 

@muddy du kommst auch noch dran!
@muddy evtl bin ich morgen mit am ofen dabei! Wieviel Uhr wäre es dir den recht? (früh wäre gut)

@numetal wir dich auch!


----------



## chaz (14. September 2011)

@BenderB: In ein paar Jahren bauen wir uns ´ne Loge an jeden Trail und dann wird weiter gelästert! 





@Muddy: Du weisst doch wie das ist, wenn der Hesse/Schwabe ins Nutellaglas gefallen ist.Dann wird der Randgruppentyp gleich frech. Und du hast eindeutig einen zu kleinen Rasenmäher. Entweder größer mit E-Starter oder back to the roots:




Oder bist du woanders untermotorisiert? 

@Ray: Dann bring mal wieder Farbe in unseren tristen Alltag und lass dich und deinen bunten Arsch hier mal blicken.


----------



## BenderB (14. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> chaz ich wäre dafür das BenderB das nächste mal vorfährt!


Aber nicht heulen, wenn Du dann nicht den Anschluß halten kannst. Ich mein, wie peinlich wär das denn, von nem N00b wie mir mit nem Kaufhausbike abgezogen zu werden? Willst Du das Risiko wirklich eingehen? chaz würde Dich die nächsten gefühlten 8,24 * 10³ Jahre damit aufziehen  ('aufziehen', nicht (den Berg) 'raufziehen'!!!)
Gut überlegen er es sich tue 

Wenn ich mir das Bild der Opis jetzt mal genauer anschaue, endecke ich sorgar gewissen Ähnlichkeiten bei Euch...


----------



## chaz (14. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aber nicht heulen, wenn Du dann nicht den Anschluß halten kannst. Ich mein, wie peinlich wär das denn, von nem N00b wie mir mit nem Kaufhausbike abgezogen zu werden? Willst Du das Risiko wirklich eingehen? chaz würde Dich die nächsten gefühlten 8,24 * 10³ Jahre damit aufziehen  ('aufziehen', nicht (den Berg) 'raufziehen'!!!)
> Gut überlegen er es sich tue
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Bild der Opis jetzt mal genauer anschaue, endecke ich sorgar gewissen Ähnlichkeiten bei Euch...



Gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (14. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aber nicht heulen, wenn Du dann nicht den Anschluß halten kannst. Ich mein, wie peinlich wär das denn, von nem N00b wie mir mit nem Kaufhausbike abgezogen zu werden? Willst Du das Risiko wirklich eingehen? chaz würde Dich die nächsten gefühlten 8,24 * 10³ Jahre damit aufziehen  ('aufziehen', nicht (den Berg) 'raufziehen'!!!)
> Gut überlegen er es sich tue
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Bild der Opis jetzt mal genauer anschaue, endecke ich sorgar gewissen Ähnlichkeiten bei Euch...



hahaha ich lach mich tot!

@chaz ich hatte gestern gar kein nutella! Weil du meine lieferung mal wieder vergessen hast!!! 

ps: chaz is der mit der hakennase


----------



## chaz (14. September 2011)

Und du bald der mit der breiten Nase.


----------



## Raphnex (14. September 2011)

So wann gehts den heute los am ofen?
15:30???
oder doch eher
16:00???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. September 2011)

Hi fahr getz los!


----------



## cab2k (15. September 2011)

Waaaaaah Samstag WiBe! Ick freu mir! Wär ja lustig wenn man den ein oder andern aus Do da trifft


----------



## chaz (15. September 2011)

Ich bin ganz sicher da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cab2k (15. September 2011)

Coole sache, wir auch. Ich bin bei der Truppe dem dem Helius-AFR-Bonzen dabei


----------



## chaz (15. September 2011)

Ben (Brandanschlag) kommt doch auch mit euch, oder?


----------



## cab2k (15. September 2011)

Jau. Insgesamt sind wir 6 Leute.


----------



## hugecarl (15. September 2011)

Tut er!


----------



## chaz (15. September 2011)

Ick freu mir.


----------



## hugecarl (15. September 2011)

Endlich wieder Lift fahren


----------



## FunkyRay (15. September 2011)

Puh... dann sollte ich vielleicht nicht so viel trinken auf der Hochzeit und nach Wibe nach kommen... Gravity Card sei dank!


----------



## chaz (15. September 2011)

Hau rein.


----------



## FunkyRay (15. September 2011)

Die bunten Klamotten sind auch frisch gewaschen, nur der Panzer nicht


----------



## chaz (15. September 2011)

Wir finden dich am Gestank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (15. September 2011)

Ich trage immer Rosenwasser auf!


----------



## Coma-White (15. September 2011)

cab2k schrieb:


> ...dem Bonzen dabei



Nur weil du zuviel Luft in deinem Dämpfer hast, musste deine schlechte Laune nicht gleich an mir auslassen 


P.S.: Dann bin ich ja wenigstens nicht der Einizge, der sich wegen der stinkenden Knie-Schoner häme anhören muss


----------



## cab2k (15. September 2011)

Uuuh, da versteht wohl jemand keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. September 2011)

Ich will auch mit nach WiBe!

Hab auch nen Auto und noch freie Plätze!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich trage immer Rosenwasser auf!


Klar und irgendwann wachsen Dir Blumen aus den Ohren!


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Moin Mädels!


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Klar und irgendwann wachsen Dir Blumen aus den Ohren!



Was´n mit dir und Wibe?


----------



## Coma-White (16. September 2011)

Ich bin aufjerecht wie'n kleinet Kind vor Weihnachten...es ist doch schön noch begeisterungsfähig zu sein 

Freu mich drauf euch ma kennen zu lernen.


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Ich bin der, der morgen um 9 Uhr am Lift steht...


----------



## hugecarl (16. September 2011)

Wir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. September 2011)

Ich vielleicht bisschen später! Wenn ich niemand mitnehmen muss, dann bin ich nicht so diszipliniert mit dem aufstehen.


----------



## FunkyRay (16. September 2011)

Fahrt ihr jetzt Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

M O R G E N !!! Kira kommt im Laufe des Vormittags nach.


----------



## Coma-White (16. September 2011)

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/aktuelles/streckenreport/streckenpflege.php

*grml


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Ich frage mal auf FB, ob die Strecke wieder frei ist...


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Die DH ist morgen noch ab dem 2. Steinfeld zu und wird umgeleitet. Dann spare ich mir das morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coma-White (16. September 2011)

Danke für die Info. Schade drum, ma gucken wie wir das sortiert kriegen...


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Werde wohl dann lieber schön am Berch ballern gehen.


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Oder Krefeld....


----------



## Coma-White (16. September 2011)

...oder Willingen...


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Willingen tue ich meiner Schulter (noch) nicht an. Da geht´s ja nur do-or-die. Muss ich noch nicht haben. Da wäre Wibe entspannter. Aber ohne Steilstück macht´s mir keinen Spaß. Krefeld hätte ich mal wieder Lust. Kurz, witzig und relativ anspruchsvoll.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. September 2011)

Ich bin für Wilingen!


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Kira und ich fahren morgen nach Krefeld. Wer will, darf sich natürlich anschliessen.


----------



## Coma-White (16. September 2011)

Ich kann imo leider nicht sagen wie es bei uns aussieht, ich erreich im prinzip keinen. Wir ham einen mit Bike-reservierung in Wibe, kA ob man das so ohne weiteres storniert kriegt usw...


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Denke schon, dass das klappen sollte. Immerhin buddeln die ja auf der Strecke, die man UNBEDINGT fahren wollte, da rum.
Kira und ich trudeln so um 12.15 Uhr in Krefeld ein.


----------



## Coma-White (16. September 2011)

Ich schreib morgen früh ma rein, wie die Lage aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Mach mal. Schaue hier morgen auch noch mal rein.


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Bin jetzt raus. Bis spädda.


----------



## Coma-White (17. September 2011)

Wir fahrn trotzdem nach wibe, viel Spaß euch und vllt. bis später


----------



## DerGraue (17. September 2011)

Tach auch. Bin wieder da aus dem Urlaub. Wegen dem Spritgeld PDS muss mir einer noch mal die Kontodaten Mailen finde die nicht wieder und was geht sonst so? Gruß


----------



## chaz (17. September 2011)

Hey, Grauer! Schön, dass du wieder da bist. Was hast du nächste Woche für´ne Schicht? War übrigens wieder richtig gut mit dem Kira in Krefeld. War echt lustig!


----------



## Coma-White (17. September 2011)

Bei uns wars auch fett, trotz teilweise gesperrter DH.
Keine nennenswerten Verletzungen und sicherlich einiges an Technik verbessert


----------



## chaz (18. September 2011)

Ich nehme nächsten Sonntag ´nen neuen Anlauf für Wibe. Wenn die DH wieder offen sein sollte...


----------



## Coma-White (18. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn die DH wieder offen sein sollte...



So wie das da aussieht, bauen die ne neue Beschneiungsanlage für den rechten Hang (der den DH kreuzt). Die Erde die die da aufgeworfen haben liegt auch gut nen Meter hoch auf der Strecke. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die nur für den Bagger da ist...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich nehme nächsten Sonntag ´nen neuen Anlauf für Wibe. Wenn die DH wieder offen sein sollte...




Bin wohl dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. September 2011)

Watt is mit heute nachmittag....so ab 16.00 Uhr jemand Lust zum Radeln ??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. September 2011)

Will denn niemand mit in Harz nächstes WE?


----------



## chaz (19. September 2011)

Nö, lieber nach Wibe. Oder ´ne kleine Runde spot-hopping (Krefeld/Moers).


----------



## Lazy (19. September 2011)

kira erwähnte da was, bevor er bei mir aufm stuhl einnickte ... moers klingt soweit interessant


----------



## chaz (19. September 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> kira erwähnte da was, bevor er bei mir aufm stuhl einnickte ...


----------



## BenderB (20. September 2011)

Aloah Comrades,
ist heute irgendjemand irgendwo mit dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aloah Comrades,
> ist heute irgendjemand irgendwo mit dem Bike unterwegs?



Heute wird das bei mir nix. Donnerstag peile ich aber mal an.


----------



## BenderB (20. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute wird das bei mir nix. Donnerstag peile ich aber mal an.


schon ne Idee, wo es hingehen soll?


----------



## chaz (20. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> schon ne Idee, wo es hingehen soll?



Nö, noch nicht wirklich. Aber Berch könnte man mal so ins Auge fassen...


----------



## BenderB (20. September 2011)

Da würde ich mich wohl höchstwahrscheinlich anschließen.


----------



## chaz (20. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich wohl höchstwahrscheinlich anschließen.



Werde mich morgen dazu melden.


----------



## Nils82 (20. September 2011)

Hat jemand lust morgen ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. September 2011)

Jau!


----------



## chaz (21. September 2011)

Für heute bin ich raus. Aber morgen wird wieder gerollert... Bin wohl so um 16.15 Uhr-16.30 Uhr am Berch.


----------



## FunkyRay (21. September 2011)

Schad, ist mir zu spät.
Samstag Winterberg mein Guter?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schad, ist mir zu spät.
> Samstag Winterberg mein Guter?



Sonntach ist im Focus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. September 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sonntach ist im Focus...


----------



## BenderB (22. September 2011)

Moinsen allerseits!
Was ist, wenn es heute regnet? Trotzdem fahren?


----------



## chaz (22. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Moinsen allerseits!
> Was ist, wenn es heute regnet? Trotzdem fahren?



Erstens: Es regnet nicht. Zweitens: Es regnet nicht. Drittens: Und falls doch, dann nicht dort.  
Wenn nicht gerade der Berch in einer Flutwelle versinkt, dann wird geballert.


----------



## BenderB (22. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Erstens: Es regnet nicht. Zweitens: Es regnet nicht. Drittens: Und falls doch, dann nicht dort.
> Wenn nicht gerade der Berch in einer Flutwelle versinkt, dann wird geballert.


Das wollte ich hören


----------



## chaz (22. September 2011)

Sagte ich eigentlich schon, dass es nicht regnen wird?!


----------



## BenderB (22. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sagte ich eigentlich schon, dass es nicht regnen wird?!


hmmm, wart mal grad *blätter*blätter*scroll*
nope, kann nix finden... obwohl mir so war, als hättest Du das schonmal erwähnt.
However: dann kann ich ja beruhigt meinen weißen Armani-Anzug anziehen


----------



## chaz (22. September 2011)

Style ist (fast) alles!


----------



## Raphnex (22. September 2011)

morgen/übermorgen wer unterwegs?

für sonntag wäre ich für wuppertal! erhoffe mir dort eine längere strecke.
krefeld is aber auch cool nur etwas kurz leider


----------



## FunkyRay (22. September 2011)

Hihi, meine Heimatstadt 

Dachte Sonntag wäre Winterberg angesagt, mein Guter!
Ich würde morgen/Freitag gern an Berch, ein wenig Rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. September 2011)

Moin, Mädels. War gestern wieder richtig gut am Berch. Auf Winterberg habe ich am Sonntag keinen Bock, da die DH immer noch umgeleitet wird (Grrrrr....).
Verschlag für Sonntag:

a) Spothopping Krefeld/Moers 
b) Wuppertal
c) mal wieder AS
d) Raffi hat nix zu melden

Ich persönlich bin für Punkt a. Und, selbstverständlcih, für Punkt d.


----------



## Nils82 (23. September 2011)

Heute jemand Lust auf AS ?
War die letzten zwei Tage am Berg.


----------



## FunkyRay (23. September 2011)

Raphi und ich wollten zum Berch um 16uhr, locker rollen. Was steht noch an der AS, was man fahren kann?


----------



## chaz (23. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Fahr gucken! Rechts müsste aber fertig sein.


----------



## Nils82 (23. September 2011)

Links ist aber wohl auch wieder von ein paar Jugendlichen in Bearbeitung


----------



## chaz (23. September 2011)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Links ist aber wohl auch wieder von ein paar Jugendlichen in Bearbeitung



Yepp. Wenn ihr dort fahren geht, dann grüßt den/die Anwohner doch recht herzlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (23. September 2011)

Tach auch. Sonntag hätte ich Bock auf Wuppertal legale Strecke ist bestimmt gut


----------



## chaz (23. September 2011)

Wird aber bestimmt gut voll da...


----------



## DerGraue (23. September 2011)

Wer ist eigentlich BenderB?


----------



## DerGraue (23. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wird aber bestimmt gut voll da...


Voller als in WiBe wirds bestimmt nicht sein P.S ist gerade Hunde Gangbang


----------



## chaz (23. September 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> P.S ist gerade Hunde Gangbang



 Du kannst dir die schlimmen Bilder nicht vorstellen, die mir durch den Kopf gehen.   

W-tal ist halt noch neu. Die gibbet erst offiziell seit einer Woche. Von daher kann man dort bestimmt Startnummern ziehen.


----------



## chaz (23. September 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich BenderB?



Kennst du (noch) nicht. Wird sich aber bestimmt ändern.


----------



## BenderB (23. September 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich BenderB?


ich habe gehört, dass das ein ziemlich scharfer Typ sein soll 

Du erkennst mich ganz schnell: Ich bin der, zu dem alle sagen: "mit DEM Rad willst Du da runter fahren?!" oder "mach mal lieber die Hörnchen ab"...


----------



## chaz (24. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Du erkennst mich ganz schnell: Ich bin der, zu dem alle sagen: "mach mal lieber die Hörnchen ab"...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. September 2011)

So alle Bike Pornos geschaut und der Fuß ist immer noch kapott langsam nervt es ;-)

@ Chaz

Punkt A


----------



## chaz (24. September 2011)

Um dir die Langeweile zu vertreiben (ab 2:55 min wird´s interessant): [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Baylfa5ahz8&feature=player_embedded"]Freecross Winterberg Helmetcam HUGE Crash in the end...      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Willst du uns die Camschlampe machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. September 2011)

Doppel Post


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. September 2011)

Sobald ich ohne Krücken laufen kann gerne. Im Moment bin ich noch in Hünxe bei meiner Freundin und lass mich pflegen, hehe

Das Video kannte ich auch schon von Facebook, sieht böse aus der Sprung neben die nortshore


----------



## chaz (24. September 2011)

Wenn er allerdings komplett drüber gekommen wäre, dann wäre er der Held des Tages geworden.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. September 2011)

Stimmt


----------



## cab2k (24. September 2011)

Jemand Sonntag am Kohlensiepen?


----------



## hugecarl (24. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Freecross Winterberg Helmetcam HUGE Crash in the end...      - YouTube



Aua ...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. September 2011)

@holger:
gib mir demnächst mal deine cam und mein hinterrad 
ich werd ma versuchen aus euren kläglichen versuchen gut aus zu sehen  noch was zu machen


----------



## hugecarl (25. September 2011)

Hat jemand Lust Dienstag zu fahren ?


----------



## chaz (26. September 2011)

@Pedda: Wird gemacht.  
@Brandy: Hier!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (26. September 2011)

Wo sollen wa hin ?


----------



## hugecarl (26. September 2011)

Ich liebe meine Schule ...
Komme von da. Mein Sportkurs, den ich eigentlich heute hätte wird jetzt dauerhaft auf Dienstag 8te 9te verlegt :kotz:
Somit wird biken morgen nix ...


----------



## FunkyRay (26. September 2011)

Ich bin dafür du schwenkst jetzt um auf Anarchie und machst was du willst


----------



## hugecarl (26. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür du schwenkst jetzt um auf Anarchie und machst was du willst



... und verkaufe das dann als politische Tat


----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

Moin, Mädels. Wer sitzt denn heute überhaupt auf´n Rad?


----------



## indian66 (27. September 2011)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich



 Aber bestimmt auf eine andere Art und Weise...


----------



## indian66 (27. September 2011)

Ich flieg' halt nur tiefer. 
Mühe mich aber redlich.


----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich flieg' halt nur tiefer.
> Mühe mich aber redlich.



Sah doch schon ganz gut aus...


----------



## Nils82 (27. September 2011)

As ?


----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

Jau. 16.15 Uhr unten?


----------



## BenderB (27. September 2011)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich es schaffe, aber Lust hätte ich auch.
Würde dafür sogar die Hörnchen abschrauben 
Kannst Du mir dann mal die Zielkoordinaten schicken, chaz?


----------



## FunkyRay (27. September 2011)

Für den Einschlag?


----------



## indian66 (27. September 2011)

numetal schrieb:


> für den einschlag?



 :d


----------



## BenderB (27. September 2011)

ok, 16:15 schaff ich auf keinen fall mehr jetzt, next time...


----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Für den Einschlag?



Auf deine freche und bald krumme Nase?  

@BenderB: Das mit den Zielkoordinaten habe ich zu spät gelesen. Wäre aber der selbe Treffpunkt wie beim tt gewesen. Für´s nächste Mal. 

War aber schön mal wieder dort zu fahren. Trotz einer kleinen Boris-Phobie (warum auch immer)...

Für Nils: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2008 RockShox Technical Manual web.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

Was geht eigentlich am WE? Ich habe inzwischen ein paar Infos zur Halde in Moers eingeholt. Hört sich eigentlich recht gut an.... Wäre am Sonntag für´s spothopping Krefeld/Moers zu haben.


----------



## hugecarl (27. September 2011)

Für Samstag is Kohlensiepen im Gespräch. War da aber noch nie.
Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit. Nur brauch ich da auf jeden Fall ne Mitnahmegelegenheit. Wie ich mich einfach freuen werde wenn ich mich selber zum Spot kutschieren kann


----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

Samstag ist bei mir ´ne Tour angesagt... Beifahrersitz ist bei mir aber schon reserviert.


----------



## hugecarl (27. September 2011)

Wie gesagt ... im nächsten März ist es soweit 
btw: Meine NC-17 STDIIPro oder so ähnlich haben Spiel an den Achsen ... is das normal ?!


----------



## Philmn (27. September 2011)

hi! nach ewig langer abwesenheit wolltich mich auch mal wieder hier im forum blicken lassen...
wer kommt am freitag und samstag mit zum kohlensiepen die letzten sonnenstrahlen des jahres auskosten? wenn jemand bock hat bin ab nachmittag da.
gibt es eigentlich neues auf der as oder hab ich nichts verpasst....?

grüße
höning


----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

@Brandi: Muttern an den Achsen nachziehen.
@Philmn: Siehe PN!


----------



## hugecarl (27. September 2011)

Wo sind denn da Muttern ?! Auf der äußeren Seite von den Pedalen sind so Abdeckungen, falls da Muttern sein sollten.


----------



## chaz (27. September 2011)

Die sind da drunter.


----------



## Raphnex (27. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Samstag ist bei mir ´ne Tour angesagt... Beifahrersitz ist bei mir aber schon reserviert.



für mich 

was wäre den mit willingen wibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. September 2011)

So! Bin jetzt auch wieder zu Hause ausm Harz!

Thale war geil!
Braunlage war geil! Bis auf, dass ich meine BOS geschrottet habe
Und Hahnenklee war auch geil!

Bestes Wetter und alle heil geblieben, bis auf ein bisschen Material!

Also nächste Woche 3.-7.9 sind wohl ein paar Kollegen ausm hohen Norden in Winterberg/Willingen. Da werde ich wohl mal für einen Tag hin

Am Wochenende wäre ich auch dabei in Willingen zu fahren! Hätte auch Auto am Start


----------



## hugecarl (27. September 2011)

Ist die BOS nicht gerade neu ? Da soll noch einmal jemand sagen, dass ich ein Materialfahrer bin


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

@Raffi: Da in Wibe immer noch der DH umgeleitet wird, finde ich es dort relativ uninteressant. Hätte Lust auf die Kombi Krefeld/Moers am WE. Samstag klappt bei mir eh nicht, weil wegen Tour. Und am Montag ist die bessere Hälfte dran. Beifahrersitz ist aber für dich am Sonntag reserviert.
@Brandi: Und? Achsmuttern gefunden?
@Nils L.: Was haste denn mit deiner Gabel angestellt?


----------



## FunkyRay (28. September 2011)

Moin Jungs!

@Nils: War das übermäßige bluten aus den Dichtungen wohl doch nicht so normal und den alten Dichtungen geschuldet? Du hast noch meinen VomVRSpritzMatscheInsGesicht-Schutz... die schlechten Tage kommen bald, brauch das Ding wieder 
Andere Sache: Welche Kamera hatte ich da nochmal in den Händen und vor allem welches Objektiv war es? 35/1.8? Saturn hat die Nikon D5000 so unverschämt günstig im Angebot.

Am WE werd ich nach Wagrain gezwungen, End of Season dort, bin ja mal gespannt ob es nicht zu weichgespült ist.
Nächstes WE rechne ich fest mich euch in Willingen oder Winterberg!!!


----------



## Raphnex (28. September 2011)

heute wer unterwegs?
@chaz eijo dann ist das so mit wibe! Sonntag sollte klar gehen! (aber wuppertal würde mich immer noch etwas mehr reizen soll recht lange dort sein) (haste iceman schon mal gefragt deswegen?)


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ist die BOS nicht gerade neu ?



Ja.



chaz schrieb:


> @Nils L.: Was haste denn mit deiner Gabel angestellt?



Sind in Braunlage den Downhill(Racetrack) runter! Ja, der obere Teil hat es in sich Und leider ist mein Vorderrad im Steilstück über die losen Steine den Hang runter. Ich bin zum Glück abgesprungen und zwischen 2 Felsen sicher im Dornbusch gelandet! Mein Rad mit dem Standrohr und dem Sattel voll auf 2 große Steine. Die Carbonstreben vom Sattel gebrochen (Ich hatte dann auf dem Rest vom Downhill mordsmäßig Angst um mein Arsch) und dicke Kratzer aufm Standrohr



NuMetal schrieb:


> @Nils: War das übermäßige bluten aus den Dichtungen wohl doch nicht so normal und den alten Dichtungen geschuldet? Du hast noch meinen VomVRSpritzMatscheInsGesicht-Schutz... die schlechten Tage kommen bald, brauch das Ding wieder
> Andere Sache: Welche Kamera hatte ich da nochmal in den Händen und vor allem welches Objektiv war es? 35/1.8? Saturn hat die Nikon D5000 so unverschämt günstig im Angebot.



Pappalapap...die eine Dichtung ist halt defekt, aber kommt neu
Deinen "VomVRSpritzMatscheInsGesicht-Schutz" hab ich frisch gewaschen hier liegen. Wann bist du denn wieder hier? Dann sag Bescheid Zu Not schick ich ihn dir! Aber immoment ist ja draußen Sommer!

Meine Kamera ist eine Nikon D90 und du hattest ein Sigma 30/1.4 drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> heute wer unterwegs?
> @chaz eijo dann ist das so mit wibe! Sonntag sollte klar gehen! (aber wuppertal würde mich immer noch etwas mehr reizen soll recht lange dort sein) (haste iceman schon mal gefragt deswegen?)



Wuppertal ist relativ voll am We. Da haste wieder nur Leute im Weg stehen. Stell dir mal 50-60 Fahrer am Berch vor... Lass uns das mal machen, wenn der Kram nicht mehr so neu ist.


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

Ich bekomm diese Dreckskappen da nich runter ... und hab auch keine Ahnung wie ohne die zu zerstören.


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Da sollte in den Kappen ein Ansatz für´n Inbus drin sein. Mach´ mal ´nen Foto.


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987062
Nich wundern ... habs schon mit dem Schraubendreher versucht. Auf der anderen Seite hab ichs noch nich versucht. Da seh ich aber auch keinen Ansatz.


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Kannst du da nicht noch mehr Dreck reinpacken, damit man noch weniger sieht? Mach mal den Kram da innen sauber...


----------



## Raphnex (28. September 2011)

du brauchst dafür ne nuss um daran zu kommen mit nen schraubenzieher machste dir nur das gewinde kaputt!


----------



## Raphnex (28. September 2011)

@chaz biste heute unterwegs?


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Nicht mit dem Rad. Der Mud-Schlucker wollte wohl...


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

So dreckig war das nich. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987063


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das nach gesteckten Kunststoffkappen aus, die man vorsichtig mit ´nem kleinem Schraubendreher raushebeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (28. September 2011)

Japp, sieht nach Plaste aus. Spax rein und mit der Kombizange rausziehen, das Ding hast du nun ordentlich tief rein geprügelt


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

Versuch ich ja die ganze Zeit. Gut, ich muss gestehen ich hatte Anfangs vielleicht nen zu großen Schraubenzieher


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Japp, sieht nach Plaste aus. Spax rein und mit der Kombizange rausziehen, das Ding hast du nun ordentlich tief rein geprügelt


Gut, dass du in der IT-Branche tätig bist... Als Mechaniker könntest du dir keine Gravity-Card leisten.     Alles Gewaltschlosser hier. 
@Brandi: Gib die Dinger mal dem Papa Holger. Der macht dir das schon die Tage.


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Versuch ich ja die ganze Zeit. Gut, ich muss gestehen ich hatte Anfangs vielleicht nen zu großen Schraubenzieher



Sieht man....


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Brandi: Gib die Dinger mal dem Papa Holger. Der macht dir das schon die Tage.



Danke  Dann kann ich dir auch mal den Lenker wiedergeben


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Und deine Restekiste mitnehmen....


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Japp, sieht nach Plaste aus. Spax rein und mit der Kombizange rausziehen, das Ding hast du nun ordentlich tief rein geprügelt



Versteh ich dich richtig ? Den Schraubenzieher reinmeißeln ? 



chaz schrieb:


> Und deine Restekiste mitnehmen....



Das auch ...


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Versteh ich dich richtig ? Den Schraubenzieher reinmeißeln ?



Hast du doch schon. Rein vom Mechanischem her seid ihr also auf der gleichen Stufe...


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hast du doch schon. Rein vom Mechanischem her seid ihr also auf der gleichen Stufe...



Ich aber nich mutwillig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich aber nich mutwillig



Wider besseren Wissens irgendwie schon...


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

Wann kann ich denn bei dir mal vorbeischauen ? Oder kann ich mit dem Spiel noch fahren ?


----------



## FunkyRay (28. September 2011)

Wie willst die Kappe wieder raus bekommen, Chazilein?
Spaxschraube für Holz in das Plasteteil reindrehen und hoffen, dass man daran die Kappe wieder rausziehen kann, nachdem er sie mit roher Gewalt, tief rein geprügelt hat.

Kannst schon fahren, die Lager werden es dir danken und es klappert halt noch mehr an der Kiste


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> es klappert halt noch mehr an der Kiste



Man glaubt es kaum, aber seitdem ich die alten weißen Pedale runterhab, hat es echt nich geklappert  Bremsgeräusche vorne in Wibe mit Belägen, die sich kurz danach auflösen, und mal kurzerhand 3 Meter vorm DH rausrutschen zählen ja nich


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie willst die Kappe wieder raus bekommen, Chazilein?
> Spaxschraube für Holz in das Plasteteil reindrehen und hoffen, dass man daran die Kappe wieder rausziehen kann, nachdem er sie mit roher Gewalt, tief rein geprügelt hat.


Lass mich das mal machen. Deine Gewaltlösung ist das letzte Mittel. 


NuMetal schrieb:


> Kannst schon fahren, die Lager werden es dir danken und es klappert halt noch mehr an der Kiste


Wenn das Spiel nicht zu groß ist, kann man damit noch fahren. Die Dinger haben eh auf einer Seite nur ´nen Gleitlager.


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Wie schaut´s aus? Jemand Lust auf ein geselliges Geballer am Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2011)

Ich hätte Lust am Freitag und Samstag nach Willingen Oder zu Not mal wieder die heimischen Wälder hochschieben


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Wollte nochmal am Freitag zur AS. Hat gestern so Laune gemacht.


----------



## Raphnex (28. September 2011)

wat mit morgen? 
nils zeit?


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Morgen schaffe ich es nicht. Lasse mich morgen nach der Arbeit wieder gepflegt durchkneten.


----------



## hugecarl (28. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wat mit morgen?
> nils zeit?



Gebe morgen Mittag Bescheid, ob ich kann


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Zu Sonntag nochmal: Kira wäre bei der Aktion Krefeld/Moers dabei!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal am Freitag zur AS. Hat gestern so Laune gemacht.



Ok, bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich dabei! Und Samstag?



Raphnex schrieb:


> wat mit morgen?
> nils zeit?



Ja, nachm Mittag! Wo, wann und was?


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

Samstag: Tour
Sonntag: Krefeld/Moers


----------



## Nils82 (29. September 2011)

Morgen bin ich bei der AS wieder dabei
Sattel ist neu und ich muss die Schmach wieder gut machen
Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme


----------



## chaz (29. September 2011)

Denkst du mal an die vids?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (29. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel nicht zu groß ist, kann man damit noch fahren. Die Dinger haben eh auf einer Seite nur ´nen Gleitlager.



Das chätchen weiß wovon es redet, hier mal ein Beweis seiner künste

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GNg77mU5aQ"]neue Lager in der Nabe und es lÃ¤uft      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chaz (29. September 2011)

"Gefällt-mir!!!"


----------



## FunkyRay (29. September 2011)

Höhenschlag?


----------



## chaz (29. September 2011)

Wie kommst du Starmechaniker darauf?


----------



## FunkyRay (29. September 2011)

War nur ne Vermutung, weil das Laufrad immer hin und her eiert und das für eine ungleichmäßige Gewichtsverteilung spricht.


----------



## chaz (29. September 2011)

...die wohl von einer Unwucht (Von einer Unwucht spricht man bei rotierenden Körpern, deren Masse nicht rotationssymmetrisch verteilt ist) kommt. Liegt öfter an den Ventilen, am Felgenstoß oder auch manchmal an den Reifen, die meistens nicht 100% rund laufen.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (29. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ...die wohl von einer Unwucht (Von einer Unwucht spricht man bei rotierenden Körpern, deren Masse nicht rotationssymmetrisch verteilt ist) kommt. Liegt öfter an den Ventilen, am Felgenstoß oder auch manchmal an den Reifen, die meistens nicht 100% rund laufen.



Also,
Höhenschlag is keiner drin, maximal vielleicht ne 0,25 mm 8, aber naja...um das rauszubekommen brauch ich nen zentrierständer, alles andere is zu ungenau 
hab gestern bestimmt ne stunde damit verbraucht das der reifen mal richtig drauf sitzt, also kein höhenschlag oder 8 im reifen.......is mir früher niemals aufgefallen das die reifen so unpräziese gearbeitet sind.....grausam, am hinteren reifen werd ich heut noch nen bissal dran sitzen, will das das rund läuft. Aber was viel viel nerviger, schlimmer und mich meist viel mehr aufregt sind schleifende scheiben weil man die kaum wieder 100% gerade bekommt wenn sie mal krum waren  an der scheibe auf dem Video hab ich gestern bestimmt 2h dran gesessen, da reichen mir auch mal 99% ^^


----------



## hugecarl (29. September 2011)

Also in Sachen Reifen-Rundlaufen hat bei mir die Kombi jede Menge Schmierseife und 4,5 Bar geholfen


----------



## chaz (29. September 2011)

Das liegt oft am Reifen selbst. Fertigungstoleranzen halt. Der Sitz hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (29. September 2011)

Weißt du schon, ob ich heute die Pedale vorbeibringen kann ?


----------



## chaz (29. September 2011)

Kannst um 17.00 Uhr bei mir sein?


----------



## hugecarl (29. September 2011)

Das passt! Bis später.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (29. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das liegt oft am Reifen selbst. Fertigungstoleranzen halt. Der Sitz hat damit nichts zu tun.



das mit dem Gewicht schon, aber so höhenschläge die man sieht wenn man das rad schnell drehen lässt aber nicht, 3 von 4 reifen sind fertig der letzte muss gleich nochma auf 5bar gebracht werden ^^

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich auch nen vid von dem Veltec vorderrad machen, da sieht man nen unterschied ^^ läuft auch gut, aber nicht so lange wie das andere


----------



## chaz (29. September 2011)

Nur mal so zur Info: Bin morgen um 16.00 Uhr unten an der AS!


----------



## BenderB (29. September 2011)

ich falle für die nächsten Wochen aus, bin eben so richtig übel über den Lenker abgestiegen und voll auf die rechte Schulter geknallt. Schulter tut Hölle weh bei Bewegung, Schulter, Ober- und Unterarm zerschrappt und Unterarm mit ner meeeeega Beule. 
Der Gedanke: "das klappt soch schon ganz gut, jetzt mal mit mehr Speed" war dann doch nicht so gut (zumindest, wenn man nicht fahren kann). Von wegen: "Geschwindigkeit ist Dein Freund" 
Und morgen erstmal checken, ob das Rad Schaden genommen hat.
Algengrütze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. September 2011)

Oh nee, ne?! Gute Besserung! Wie und wo hast du dich denn weggeschmissen?


----------



## hugecarl (29. September 2011)

Dreck!
Warste im Krankenhaus ?
Versuch mal die Schulter mit gestrecktem Arm gerade nach vorne hoch zu heben. Und zur Seite nach oben. Wenn da morgen noch nicht viel mehr als heute geht, lässte das am besten mal durchchecken. Und Gute Besserung.


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Moin Mädels!
Wie schaut´s aus am Sonntag? Spothopping oder..... Wibe (der DH ist wieder komplett geöffnet!!!)?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. September 2011)

Ich bin für Spothopping: Morgen Lisa, Mittags Stefanie, Abends Marie 

Fahrrad fahren ist doch scheiß3


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Spothopping: Morgen Lisa, Mittags Stefanie, Abends Marie


Andere, namentlich nicht genannte Personen, würden das alles auf einen Ort verlegen!


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Fahrrad fahren ist doch scheiß3


Stimmt nicht!!! Was macht der Huf?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Andere, namentlich nicht genannte Personen, würden das alles auf einen Ort verlegen!



Wenn die drei sich untereinander kennen würden kein Problem



chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht!!! Was macht der Huf?



Hab gleich einen Arzttermin dann schauen wir mal was der Arzt so zu sagen hat. Laufen ohne Gehhilfen ist schon möglich, keine Ahnung ob das aber auch füt langere Strecken zutrifft bin ja im moment meist nur in der Wohnung. Volle Beweglichkeit hat er leider noch nicht wieder und es tut noch tierisch weh an den Grenzen des momentanen Bewegeungsspektrums, keine Ahnung ob das normal ist. Ist ja mein erster Außenbandriss


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Wenn die drei sich untereinander kennen würden kein Problem


Kann man sich denn besser und näher kennen lernen? 


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Hab gleich einen Arzttermin dann schauen wir mal was der Arzt so zu sagen hat. Laufen ohne Gehhilfen ist schon möglich, keine Ahnung ob das aber auch füt langere Strecken zutrifft bin ja im moment meist nur in der Wohnung. Volle Beweglichkeit hat er leider noch nicht wieder und es tut noch tierisch weh an den Grenzen des momentanen Bewegeungsspektrums, keine Ahnung ob das normal ist. Ist ja mein erster Außenbandriss


Dann mal weiter alles Jute!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. September 2011)

So vom Arzt wieder da. Sieht soweit alles gut aus. Die Restschmerzen sind normal, auch die der Rippenprellung. Schiene muss ich noch mindestens 4 Wochen tragen, solange darf ich auch kein Sport machen. Allerdings darf ich Fahrrad fahren, ich vermute allerdings das der Arzt und ich zwei unterschiedliche Auffassungen von Fahrradfahren haben  
Mal sehen wenn es die Schmerzen zulassen, ob dann schon mal wieder eine kleine Flachlandtour gemacht wird, so als Einstieg nächstes WE.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kann man sich denn besser und näher kennen lernen?



Ich weiß ja nicht was du so denkst, aber ich meinte Kanasta spielen mit den Mädels 

Aber dabei kann man sich sicher auch gut kennen lernen


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Ich dachte da eher an Dame...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (30. September 2011)

stell dich nciht so an teddy!!! und komm mal morgen zum photo machen mit


----------



## BenderB (30. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Oh nee, ne?! Gute Besserung! Wie und wo hast du dich denn weggeschmissen?


Danke.
Es war genau hier:
http://youtu.be/Aoy2fGycOzM?t=1m4s

Es folgt eine kleine Geschichte vom Onkel Bender:
Ich dachte bei dem schönen Wetter kannste doch mal spontan noch etwas radeln und bin zum Berch. Da dann zum üben immer Kreise über den kleinen (zweiten) Double auf der rechten Strecke gedreht. So nach 10 Versuchen dachten ich mir (stelle gerade spontan fest, dass ich anscheinend zuviel denke), fährste jetzt immer über den ersten und zweiten Double. Beim zweiten/dritten Mal bemerkte ich beim bergauffahren immer ein leises 'klang', wenn ich das Vorderrad angehoben habe (um es z.B. über eine Wurzel zu heben), habe mir dabei aber nichts weiter gedacht. Naja, jedenfalls bin ich bei besagtem Sprung dann mal etwas schneller gefahren und wieder seitlich aus dem Double raus, dann war ich in der Luft und dann lag ich auf dem Boden und sehe noch, wie mein Rad auf mich fällt. Was dazwischen war, weiss ich nicht, so ein/zwei Sekunden fehlen mir. Konnte mir das auch nicht erklären, Absprung war eigentlich ganz gut. Direkt aufgestanden und dachte "hey, tat ja gar nicht weh", als dann mein Unterarm anfing wie Hölle zu brennen  Geguckt: handgroße Fläche die Haut abgeribbelt und eine Beule, als wenn mir einer ne Knicker-Kugel unter die Haut geschoben hätte. Das war echt witzig, weil es halt so ein kleiner Radius war, aber so dick, und das schon nach wenigen Sekunden. Hab ich so auch noch nie gehabt. Rad sah eigentlich einigermaßen ok aus und ich hatte schon überlegt noch ein paar Runden zu drehen, als mir dann die Schulter mehr und mehr weh tat. Also bin ich zum Auto und zurück nach Do. Aber auf dem Weg heim wurde die Schulter so schlimm, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr richtig schalten konnte. Jede Bewegung schmerzte wie Sau. Bevor ich also die ganze Nacht vor Schmerzen wach liege und mir Gedanken mache, lässte mal nen Arzt drüber gucken, also ab ins Knappi. Die haben Schulter und Ellbogen geröntgt, aber gebrochen ist nix. Schulter geprellt und wohl nen Bluterguß im Schultergelenk. Der Arm geht schon wieder, die Wund sieht allerdings inzwischen mehr wie eine Verbrennung aus, ein politisch neutrales braun ^^
Jetzt heisst es still halten, kühlen und Salbe drauf. Mehr als am PC oder vorm TV sitzen kann ich eh vergessen, leider ist auch an erholsamen Schlaf nicht zu denken.
Beim Ausladen vom Fahrrad gucke ich so und frage mich, ob der Schnellspanner vom Voderrad immer schon so stand, drangepackt: locker  Ich heb das Vorderrad an und lasse wieder los und was soll ich sagen: genau dieses *klang* wie im Wald 
Sherlock Daniel rekonstuierte den Tathergang nun so:
beim Ausladen vom Rad bin ich wohl mit dem Schnellspanner vom Vorderrad hängen geblieben und habe das Rad gelockert. Beim rumrömern durch den Wald hat sich das weiter gelockert bis ich dieses *klang* gehört habe. Beim Aufsetzen nach dem Sprung hat sich das Rad gegen die Gabel gedrückt/verkantet und blockiert. Die Trägheit meiner Masse tat ihren Teil hinzu und da lag ich dann.
Gut, dass ich Knie und Schienenbeinschoner anhatte , ich sollte aber jetzt doch mal über Fullface Helm, Ellbogen-, Unterarm-, Schulter- und/oder Rückenprotektoren nachdenken...


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich sollte aber jetzt doch mal über Fullface Helm, Ellbogen-, Unterarm-, Schulter- und/oder Rückenprotektoren nachdenken...



... und vielleicht über ein anderes Rad für´s Hüppen?! Ein altes Safety-Jacket habe ich übrigens noch. Weiterhin gute Besserung. Schulter ist immer übel.


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> stell dich nciht so an teddy!!! und komm mal morgen zum photo machen mit



Was ist denn mit heute Nutella-Kid?


----------



## BenderB (30. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ... und vielleicht über ein anderes Rad für´s Hüppen?! Ein altes Safety-Jacket habe ich übrigens noch. Weiterhin gute Besserung. Schulter ist immer übel.


 Das mit dem Rad werd ich mal dem Christkind schreiben 
Meinst Du die Safety-Jacket könnt mir passen? Dann hätte ich schon Interesse. Was'n das für ein Teil und was würdest Du dafür noch haben wollen?


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Könnte passen. Ist ein älteres von Fox. Mal sehen, ob ich dazu ´nen link finde...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. September 2011)

Also ick bin heute an der AS! So um 16Uhr!


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Also ick bin heute an der AS! So um 16Uhr!





@BenderB: Link finde ich nicht. Mache aber heute Abend ein Foto (falls ich das Ding noch finden sollte).


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. September 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> stell dich nciht so an teddy!!! und komm mal morgen zum photo machen mit



Also noch brauche ich für langere strecken die Gehhilfe, sobald ich das ohne hinbekomme bin ich zum Bildermachen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. September 2011)

Boah! Ich häng hier bei dem Wetter mit Koppschmerzen und Erkältung rum...

Gaube ich komme doch nicht zur AS! Ganz vielleicht a bissl später.


----------



## Raphnex (30. September 2011)

nils bleib daheim und sei morgen wieder gesund  das is wichtiger


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. September 2011)

Ja! Ich futter hier auch schon die ganze Zeit Gelomyrtol


----------



## Raphnex (30. September 2011)

Hey das wollteste meiner frau doch auch vorbeibringen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. September 2011)

Gegen die Schmerzen hätte ich auch noch was da. Bin ja zur Zeit aN DER QUELLE


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. September 2011)

Sag Bescheid wenn du was brauchst Matze! Ich komm sonst mit Bier und Nahrungsmitteln vorbei Schmerzen hab ich keine...wo hab ich mir denn jetzt eine Erkältung geholt...man man man!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (30. September 2011)

mach das du morgen fit bist 
muss ma wieder biken


----------



## hugecarl (30. September 2011)

Was geht morgen ?


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Tour.


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Ach so, für Sonntag steht Krefeld/Moers. Bis jetzt dabei: Kira, Toje et moi.


----------



## Raphnex (30. September 2011)

wann willste den sonntag starten chaz?


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

Steht noch nicht fest. Wird aber früh sein. Wir wollen ja ordentlich ballern gehen.


----------



## chaz (30. September 2011)

@Toje: Schöne pics!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Oktober 2011)

Wat is ,

morgen wollt ich nach Wibe oder Willingen , irgendjemand Bock drauf???


----------



## chaz (2. Oktober 2011)

Für morgen bin ich verplant. Nächstes WE aber gerne.... Oder, wenn es nicht zu sehr kübelt, mal in der Woche. War gerade am Berch...war sooo guuut dort.


----------



## Raphnex (2. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wat is ,
> 
> morgen wollt ich nach Wibe oder Willingen , irgendjemand Bock drauf???



bock ja!!!
aber irgendwie hab ich den abend noch nicht ganz überwunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Yo...ungefähr den Sturz hab ich neulich in WIBE auch hingelegt.....hat mich gefreut dendann quais noch auf <Video zu finden....

 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Baylfa5ahz8&feature=player_embedded"]Freecross Winterberg Helmetcam HUGE Crash in the end...      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Haha


----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Also CHAZ hab mitgekriegt das ihr da oben am Specherbecken Stess mit Anwohnern hattet und Du dich besipielhaft um eine Lösung auch mit einbeziehung der offiziellen Seite bemnüht hast .... Was ist da letztdenendes draus geworden...NAch wie vor ein Wer kann schneller Schaufeln contest ????? Geh davon aus das Ofen Stecke die ist die am See unten Roadgap hatte / hat und auch vom nähe Speicher losging ???? War auch viel Kaputt...ich war 3 monate in Griechen land und war entgeistert......
Ausserdem wenn man da an den unteren Teil über Schotterweg von der Wittbrauke aus hinfahren wollte war dieser umgekippte Baumwurzel Hipjump im Arsch und dann noch eine kleiner Double der da rechts kam.....Wisst ihr wo ich meine ???? Naja jedenfalls habt ihr euch hier schon viel über kaputt gemachte Sachen aufgeregt und dann kamen da die Beiträge zu den Kidies .......mus los sag später ncohmal was...im allgemeinen würde ich aber auich gerne mal mit euch fahren ihr scheint ja echt aktiv zu sdein auch bock auf schaufeln etc. Treibe auch seit Jahren Bittermark Hohensybur etc. mein unwesen........Witten.......hatte da jetzt ach mal was über Wuppertal und andere Sachen mit Auto was gehörtr Spotthopping etc.... würde mich freunenmehr und geile Downhills mit Doubles etc. kennnzulernen und vor allem Leute zu haben an die ichmich bei den Doubles dranhängen kann um die Geschwindigkeit einzuschätzen hab das Problem aus PAranoia zu kurz zu springen manchmal zu schnell zu fahren siehe Wintewrberg sturz video...
Greets Reeferman


----------



## chaz (3. Oktober 2011)

Voll war´s in Wibe....aber schööööönnnn.


----------



## chaz (3. Oktober 2011)

@ reeferman3000: Da ich dich (noch nicht) persönlich kenne, gebe ich hier weder öffentlich, noch per PN, ein statement ab. Der "Feind" liest mit....

Was geht denn nächste Woche, Mädels? Mittwoch (morgen brauche ich mal ´nen Tag Pause) wer unterwegs?


----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte Donnerstag.


----------



## chaz (3. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch schon einmal ein Anfang...


----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2011)

Habe mich verschrieben, sorry, Donnerstag.


----------



## chaz (3. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Habe mich verschrieben, sorry, Donnerstag.



Ein Feiertag und schon kommt das Jungvolk durcheinander....


----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2011)

Ne, hab nur Kopfschmerzen nachdem ich den Text vom reeferman3000 gelesen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ne, hab nur Kopfschmerzen nachdem ich den Text vom reeferman3000 gelesen hab


 Ist leider für ´ne sig zu lang....


----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2011)

Er wird ja bestimmt nochmal antworten


----------



## chaz (3. Oktober 2011)

Man wird sehen. So, bin mal kurz wech. Bis gleich mal....


----------



## BenderB (3. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was geht denn nächste Woche, Mädels? Mittwoch (morgen brauche ich mal ´nen Tag Pause) wer unterwegs?


    

P.S. falls Du die MMS schon losgeschickt hast, bei mir ist nix angekommen. Habe das Handy zwar schon 3-4 Jahre, aber noch ne ne MMS damit empfangen, ich hoffe ich muss da nix einrichten vorher


----------



## Raphnex (3. Oktober 2011)

achim hats mal wieder geschafft!
erst vorne dann hinten nen platten! wie macht der kerl das nur!? 
ansonsten war geil heute der dh hat mal so richtig spaß gemacht


----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Yo hello nochmal,also ist klar das man hier nicht direkt öffentlich irgendwelche Statements abgeben will, jedenfalls wollte ich nur sagen da ich das mit den Kiddies in der Bittermark auch mitgekriegt hab.....Du meinst bestimmt da das kleine Steinfeld mit mini hops Kicker und dann son kicker ohne Landung der danach kam unterhalb des Mahnmals auf dem Pferdeweg bzw. Hundeweg (also nen richtiger Befestigter Waldweg ist das ja nicht)....oder ??? Falls dem so ist wollt ich nur sagen: Du hast recht man sollte Trails (Kicker und Northshore) nicht zu nah an Hauptwegen basteln bzw. wenn Fußgänger da sind immer schön warnen falls die einen nicht bemerken, gechillt (abgebremst vorbei fahren) und sich fürs Hund und sich selbst ausm Weg schaffen nett bedanken um das gemeinsame nutzen des Waldes auch angenehm zu gestallten und keine Fronten zu schaffen. Nur hinzugehen wenn jemand was gebaut hat und es einfach kaputt zu machen und die Stämme und Holzbauteile im Weg rumliegen zu lassen ist dann ja auch nicht der richtige weg..???? Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob Du dawirklcih warst Chaz aber oben am Becken habt ihr euch darüber aufgeregt das die Obstacles fahrlässig gefährlig entfernt wurden(Kicker anlieger). Die Aktion den Kicker und das Steinfeld so das die Bauteile im Weg rumliegen zu zerstören ist dann aber ein widerspruch. Löcher zu damit man nicht reinfahren kann bzw.da kann ich nur zustimmen...ob die zwei kleinen Dinger wirklcih für viel aufsehen gesorgt hätten, wage ich aber auch zu bezweifeln. ABER der Wald gehört keinem von uns...also sollte man immer versuchen ien gemeinsame Lösung zu finden vor allem wenn es sich doch um ien Problem zwischen Bruder - Bikern geht  Drohen und wegmachen find ich aber auch kacke. BEi Kurzen bringt es auch öfters mal zu erklären, warum es für nciht so schlau gehalten wird was sie machen.So z.B. "Ey Jungs.. Kicker auf Hauptwegen z.B. könnten bei anderen Waldnutzern schecht aufstossen ...Verletzungsgefahrt durch Löcher auf der Ausweichpiste umso mehr. ALso macht doch bitte die Löcher weg. Bevor alle Strecken im Wald Platt gemacht werden weil ihr hier Löcher schaufelt. Wir könnten aber auch gemeinsam mal Schaufeln oder SPots suchen wo wir gemeinsam ne Streecke hinzimmern könnten .....alles halt einwenig unauffälliger etc.,..."
Hab auch unten am Kiosk mitgeschaufelt, hatte aber mit den Northshores die da waren nichts zu tun.....das war auch eindeutig zu fett für quasi in Dortmund Bonzhörde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Oh yo hör mcih hier immer so mega spissig an hab ich das Gefühl .....und schreib so viel...will aber auch eigentlcih nur entspannt meine Trails fahren und den Wald rocken .....Achja kennt jemand von euch die alte verwahrloste Strecke die aufm weg hoch vom Augustinum zur Viermärker eiche unten an dem kleine Weiher rauskommt ....was haltet ihr davon die nochmal zu reaktivieren ????? 
Greets Reeferman

P.s. 
Drop Cliffs
not Bombs


----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> BEi Kurzen bringt es auch öfters mal zu erklären, warum es für nciht so schlau gehalten wird was sie machen.So z.B. "Ey Jungs.. Kicker auf Hauptwegen z.B. könnten bei anderen Waldnutzern schecht aufstossen ...Verletzungsgefahrt durch Löcher auf der Ausweichpiste umso mehr. ALso macht doch bitte die Löcher weg. Bevor alle Strecken im Wald Platt gemacht werden weil ihr hier Löcher schaufelt. Wir könnten aber auch gemeinsam mal Schaufeln oder SPots suchen wo wir gemeinsam ne Streecke hinzimmern könnten .....alles halt einwenig unauffälliger etc.,..."



Ich hatte da ein längeres Gespräch, was zu nichts geführt hat. Kenne einen von den "Kurzen" selber, die da mitgeschaufelt haben.


----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht aus morgen ab 5 Bittermark Witten Hohensyburg Sp.becken  oder so .......Rocken ????


----------



## Raphnex (3. Oktober 2011)

alter deinen text zu lesen ist mal sau anstrengend!!! 
oder 
die 4 flaschen havan von samstag machen mir noch zu schaffen!?!

naja egal ich hau mich in die koje!
winterberg war anstrengend


----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ahso.....kennst Du dann auch die bekloppten die am Track nähe Kiosk Kirchhörde Softair gezockt haben und damit bestimmt überhaupt keine negative Aufmerksamkeit auf sich / uns Biker lenken...waren ironischerweise teilweise auch mit Freeeride MTB vor Ort. Die Scheissdinger verstoßen schon eindeutig gegen da Gesetz und wenn da noch Kiddies mit im Wald rumrennen und ne Oma vom Augustinum nen Herzinfarkt kriegt ...haben wir demnächst dauernd Bullen ium Wald. Die Kiedies haben aber auch nciht wirklcih gecheckt. Als ichs versucht hab zu erklären aber einen auf Autoritär und älter und so zu machen bringt bei denen höchstens trotz und ncoh bekopptere Aktionen hervor...:Wir waren alle mal pubertierende kleine coole PIsser oder nciht...


----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Was meinse mit Text lesen antrengend ???? ZU VIEL wa..... Ja und dann schrift so eng da springngt man schnell von Zeile zu Zeile versuch mich kurz zu fassen


----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2011)

Nö, die kenne ich nicht.
Was er meint - und ich auch - ist, dass du vielleicht versuchen solltest, dich etwas ... strukturierter auszudrücken. Mehr Satzbau und weniger Rechtschreibfehler wären schön.


----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hab kein Ritalin mehr....muß daran liegen


----------



## BenderB (3. Oktober 2011)

Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber auch ich finde Deine Texte schwer zu lesen. Du benutzt kaum Satzzeichen, vergisst ab und zu Buchstaben, benutzt des öfteren Satzellipsen, dazu die Rechtschreibfehler. Klar, niemand macht hier immer alles richtig, aber bei Dir ist es schon etwas extrem. Einfach nach dem Schreiben noch einmal selber durchlesen 

Was ich aber eigentlich noch sagen wollte:
diese modernen Hardtails sind jetzt auch schon hinten gefedert:
http://www.rad1.de/products/Fahrrae...r-1000/Giant-Trance-X-3-26-Hardtail-MTB.html?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Oktober 2011)

Ob reeferman von "refferieren" kommt...

Das heißt posten , nicht klozen...., aber war wirklich geil heut in Winterberg, Kaiserwetter und Staubschredding... und ich muß zugeben, war mächtig stolz auf meine Kurze.. war fix unterwegs.

Und der Raffi natürlich auch...reschpeckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ist das zufällig der Raffi vom französischen Sportgeschäft im InduPark ???

Morgen Biken ? Treffpunkt 17 UHr Augustinum oder Viermärker ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ reeferman3000: Da ich dich (noch nicht) persönlich kenne, gebe ich hier weder öffentlich, noch per PN, ein statement ab. Der "Feind" liest mit....
> 
> Was geht denn nächste Woche, Mädels? Mittwoch (morgen brauche ich mal ´nen Tag Pause) wer unterwegs?




Mittwoch Ofen bin ich immer für zu haben....


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin.
@Mud-Schlucker: Yo, deine Kleine ist gut unterwegs. Bald hörst du von ihr bestimmt das erste Mal: Gas! Gas! Gas! Und vielleicht solltest du mal auf Vollgummireifen wechseln....

@BenderB: MMS kommt heute Abend. Und hardtails sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren....

@Reeferman: 
a) Die Blagen in der Mark hatten ihre Chance (und die passenden Worte dazu). Chance(n) wurden nicht genutzt = Strecke platt!!! Bin dem Förster eh nur zuvor gekommen. Der hätte es eh platt gemacht. Und: Ich habe nichts im Weg liegen lassen. Ganz sicher nicht. Habe das ganze nur etwas planiert... Das was die da gemacht haben, ging ja auch mal gar nicht. Das, was an anderen Strecken abging, ist ja eine ganz andere Sache und wurde schon ausgiebig genug erörtert.
b) Bitte hier nicht öffentlich über das Reaktivieren von Strecken sprechen. Hier lesen Leute mit, die das bestimmt nicht befürworten. Für Touren kann man sich hier öffentlich verabreden. Kein Ding. Für alles andere gibt es Synonyme, die man dir vielleicht mal erklärt, wenn man dich mal kennen lernen sollte.
c) Ritalin gibt´s beim Raffgarnix.

@ all: Morgen Berch hört sich gut an.


----------



## toje (4. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @ all: Morgen Berch hört sich gut an.


 

moin moin, evtl. kann ich mich ja auch aufraffen...!?


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin, evtl. kann ich mich ja auch aufraffen...!?



Mach mal. Der Boden ist so geil im Moment....


----------



## reeferman3000 (4. Oktober 2011)

@Chaz: Aaaehh, hallo nochmal Leude .... hab ja versucht die Orte nicht so supermega klar zu beschreiben , halt nur für Leute die oft vor Ort sind. Aber ist klar das das mit den Pseudonymen besser ist.

Wie ists denn mit heute da irgendwo in der Bittermark oder nähe mit biken...würde mich gerne anschliessen, geh aber sonst auch selbst so ab 5 am Augustin in den Wald erstmal hoch fahren .....wo runter weiß ich noch nicht....jemand einen Vorschlag..

Greets Reeferman
Drop Cliffs not Bombs


----------



## reeferman3000 (4. Oktober 2011)

HHHmmm ist wohl keiner am start....schade....
Geh jetzt ne kurze Runde in Wald.....
Wäre aber cool wenn ich mich Morgen irgendwie anschliessen könnte...
Da ich der geheimen Freimaurer Iluminaten MTB-Trail Geheimsprache   noch nicht mäöchtig bin müßte ich mich aber mit jemandem an nem ganz normalen Ort wie Augustinum oder Viermärker Eiche oder so etwas treffen ...oder halt per PN sagen wo...kenne denke ich auch die meißten Strecken wo ihr fahrt.....zumindest die im Dortmundder Süden,Herdecke....... 
Wär echt nett wennn sich jemand meldet, um dann auch mal persönlich in Kontakt zu treten und vor allem um daß zu tun worum es heir geht ......BIKEN


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Schaut mal bitte in die IG!!!


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Raffiiiii...kann das dein Zonending auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (4. Oktober 2011)

Sorry...was bedeutet denn IG ??


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Interessengemeinschaft. Quasi der Geheimrat....


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Oktober 2011)

Naja mit einem Rat hat das wenig zu tun... eher eine Diktatur... ups, ich drifte ab... gleich gibts wieder auf die Fresse  Schöne Bilder Toje!
Für nächstes Jahr Wagrain vormerken, der Park ist ganz ok, aber zur Saisoneröffnung und zum Ende haben sie nen Wanderweg von rund 1800hm bis auf rund 1200hm runter nur für Biker offen und der hat es in sich, schnell, eng, wurzelig, steinig und danach nochmal 250hm Abfahrt im Bikepark


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Hier bekommt jeder, was er verdient....


----------



## reeferman3000 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wieder alles hgeheim geheim.....naja irgendwie macht das den Anschein als ob keiner Morgen bock hat mich mitzunehmen auf irgendwelche Trails...vielleicht treffe ich euch aber trozdem auch wenn alles so geheim ist


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich lehne mich (mal wieder) aus dem Fenster: Ich nehme dich gerne zum kennen lernen bei der nächsten Tour mit durch die Wälder. Ansonsten kannst du kaum von jemanden hier erwarten, dass er dich in alles einweiht und dir alles zeigt. Dich kennt hier noch keiner. Und ich bin inzwischen bei Neuankömmlingen relativ vorsichtig. Wer weiss....vielleicht bist du nur ein "Förster-Undercover"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd dich eh nie mitnehmen... einerseits hasse ich Menschen, andererseits bin ich eh kaum in Dortmund


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage ist natürlich auch, ob er mit dir gesehen werden will....


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, neben mir geht halt Styltechnisch jeder unter, da muss man schon mit Fahrkönnen glänzen und das kann höchstens ne handvoll Menschen


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Große Hände?


----------



## BenderB (4. Oktober 2011)

pwnd


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Vorlage....


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Oktober 2011)

Ist es schon so lange her, dass wir Händchenhaltend am Strand lagen?
Du weißt doch, ich hab eher kleine Hände, Handschuhgröße M bei Dakine


----------



## reeferman3000 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hey hey verstehe ja eure Vorsicht ! Und ist auch schlau in einer geschlosseneren Runde brissante Themen zu besprechen. Ich kenne allerdings glaub ich sowieso 2 von euch zumindest vom sehen von der Trashstrecke oder wie ihr die nennt. Da hab ich mal 2 Jungs getroffen ,die so Sticker FFD hatten und mit denen wir da zweimal da den steilen Anfang runter gegurckt sind und die paar Turns danach. 
Naja aber Vorsicht ist halt die Mutter.......des langweiligen Mountainbikens 
Also CHAZ cool das Du trotz der ******** dfie immer wieder im Wald passiert noch deine offenheit bewahrt hast. Kenne das auch vom surfen das man ungerne Spots in die ganze Welt posaunt,weil es dann schnell mit dem Traumspot vorbei ist...
Naja hab heute in der Bittermark mal nen bissel gedreht...poste ich mal nix tolles nen Test halt aber dafür nett..
Reeferman3000


----------



## reeferman3000 (4. Oktober 2011)

HAHAAHA....Summerjam und Du hasst Menschen ...das passt ja super...scheiss Kiffer scheß Reggae ..Scheiß MEnschen....LOL Wie heißt dieser Schlumpf der alles haßt.....
NuMetal-Schlumpf
glaub ich


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Oktober 2011)

Ganz vorsichtig junger Mann... während man in Dortmund noch am Ohrfeigenbaum rüttelt, fällt in Bayern schon der Watschenbaum mit nem lauten Knall um, aber du hast Glück, dass ich die Schlümpfe mag!

Ich stehe dazu, dass ich ein Misanthrop bin! Es gibt halt zu viele Menschen auf dieser Welt deren Daseinsberechtigung unter der einer Zecke anzusiedeln ist und auf die Liste willst du nicht, oder?

Jetzt muss ich erstmal nach dem Namen des Schlumpfes googlen, ich weiß zum Glück welchen du meinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (4. Oktober 2011)

Es müsste Muffi Schlumpf sein


----------



## BenderB (4. Oktober 2011)

Jaaaa, beiß mich, kratz mich, gib mir Schlumpf-Namen...


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Oktober 2011)

Blechbüchse, du kommst zum recycling


----------



## BenderB (4. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja? und wenn Du Dich dann eines Tages an einer Bierdose schneidest, dann weisst Du, wer das war!


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Oktober 2011)

Du wirst als Dose für Hundefutter wiedergeboren


----------



## BenderB (4. Oktober 2011)

wenigstens Chappi?


----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin, Kinders!!!
Seid lieb zueinander. Für den Ohrfeigenbaum (auch für den verbalen) sind andere zuständig... Und Ray...nicht vergessen...als Bazi bist du hier auch Randgruppe.


----------



## BenderB (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin zusammen!
Habe meine Invalidität dazu genutzt, mich mal auf die Suche nach nem Fullface Helm zu machen. Im Internet hatte mir der hier optisch wie auch preislich gut gefallen:

Giro Remedy, ist derzeit von knapp 160 auf 100 Euro runtergesetzt.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...elm-2010-11-matte-titanium-shards::18812.html

Jetzt war ich aber eben mal im DoubleXStore in Hombruch und habe ihn mal anprobiert. Also die Verkäuferin und ich waren uns sofort einig, dass der Helm bei mir gar nicht gut sitzt. In der Kategorie bis 150 Euro gab es auch nur noch einen anderen Helm, und zwar den hier:

Kali Durgana
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...rgana-DH-Fullface-Helm-2010-weiss::22210.html

Der saß direkt super. Soll kosten 139 Euro, aber in rot/weiß find ich ihn nicht so gut, deswegen hat sie telefoniert und kann ihn in schwarz/rot sogar für 89 Euro besorgen.

Was haltet ihr von dem Helm? Taugt der? 
Weitere Vorschläge?

Und auf was sollte ich bei der Brille achten?

Dankööööö


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Oktober 2011)

Das sie gut rein passt und nicht auf dem Helm aufsitzt sondern bei dir auf dem Gesicht.
Ansonsten schau auch mal bei CRC, die kloppen auch gern mal günstige Dinger raus und gerade ist in jedem Bikeshop Saisonende mit ca. 99991212% Rabatt auf alles außer Socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (5. Oktober 2011)

Ok, thx!
Anscheinend sollte ich zumindest beim ersten Helm mal die verschiedenen Marken/Modelle wirklich aufsetzen. Größe L sitzt nun offensichtlich bei dem einen Modell super, bei dem anderen so gar nicht.
Was gibt es denn in Dortmund und Umgebung für Läden, die was an Helmen im Angebot haben, wo ich die Dinger mal anprobieren kann?


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Oktober 2011)

Reuber Bike müsste 661 da haben.
Die Größe (M - L - XL ...) ist ja beim Helm nie vergleichbar... wichtig ist der Kopfumfang und jeder Hersteller gibt dann das Mapping auf die entsprechende Größe an.
Also miss mal den Kopfumfang und dann hast schonmal nen guten Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Gehe besser nach den Kopfumfangangaben. Die sind meistens genauer.


----------



## reeferman3000 (5. Oktober 2011)

@BenderB Yo ich hab nen six six one in L (58 - 60cm) nachdem ich be Double X den O Neal Backflipp anprobiert hatte der zwar grÃ¶Ãe M hatte, aber halt auch mit 58 - 60 angegeben war...ich hatte im Indupark bei Polo auch mal verschiedene  Motorcross Helme auf, bei denen Passte das auch mit der cm Angabe. Mit CRC ist es ein wenig doof wenn Du sperrige Sachen zurÃ¼ckschicken mÃ¶chtest (die nciht passen), da Du den Versand tragen muÃt, obwohl an Wert von 40 â¬ glaube ich EU weit die das eigentlich mÃ¼ssen...Hatte da mal Probleme mit und bin nur mit GlÃ¼ck, da die mir vergessen hatten etwas zu schickenl, aus der Sache raus sonst hatten sie sich geweigert RÃ¼cksendung zu tragen. Helm also am Besten nur bei CRC bestellen wenn Du dir ziemlich sicher bist das der passt.

Greets
Reeferman


----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Auch ´ne Adresse für Helme (bieten auch ´nen super Service): http://www.enduro4you.de/


----------



## Raphnex (5. Oktober 2011)

ja kann es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (5. Oktober 2011)

Ähm... bist auf Cola?


----------



## Raphnex (5. Oktober 2011)

nö auf der arbeit


----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ja kann es!



Zeigen!
@Ray: Der ist nicht auf Cola. Wenigstens nicht pur. Und eigentlich wohl eher auf Entzug.


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Oktober 2011)

Ach, jetzt weiß ich auch was er meinte... der Zusammenhang fehlte mir einfach komplett


----------



## Raphnex (5. Oktober 2011)

dann ist gut


----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Ratet mal, wer heute ´nen Platten am Berch hatte.... Und an welcher Stelle....


----------



## Raphnex (5. Oktober 2011)

ehm lass mich raten achim am krater?!?!


----------



## reeferman3000 (5. Oktober 2011)

Aaaahhh......Krater...da weiß ich ja welcher berch das ist....glaub ich......
naja da wäre ich ja auch hingekommen wenn Du mir bescheid gesagt hättest Chaz  ????


----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ehm lass mich raten achim am krater?!?!


100 Punkte!

@reeferman: Geduld. Geduld.... Erst ´ne Tour, dann ballern...


----------



## BenderB (5. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @reeferman: Geduld. Geduld.... Erst ´ne Tour, dann ballern...


 @reeferman: ich musste diese Prozedur auch kürzlich mitmachen, also keine Angst. Ich kann Dir nur den Tipp geben: nimm Vaseline mit, dann tut es nicht so weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn auch nur beim ersten Mal.


----------



## hugecarl (5. Oktober 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Nö... Vielleicht ´ne Tour am Donnerstag, wenn´s nicht zu sehr kübelt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Oktober 2011)

Am Wochenende fahr ich doch nicht nach Malmedy...also mal wieder hier biken gehen

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Raphnex (5. Oktober 2011)

mann mann mann
wir sollten mal zusammen legen damit der jung sich mal pneus mit dh karkasse leisten kann!

nils ich


----------



## hugecarl (5. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö... Vielleicht ´ne Tour am Donnerstag, wenn´s nicht zu sehr kübelt.



Ääähh ... ist morgen nicht Donnerstag ?


----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

F..k! Mit den eigenen Waffen geschlagen...äh...Freitag meinte ich...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> nils ich



Mit oder ohne Havana? Dann lass nochmal schnacken! Würde auch gerne nochmal nach Willingen, sonst AS oder Witten.


----------



## Raphnex (5. Oktober 2011)

havana hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Oktober 2011)

Dann hängst du am nächsten Tag doch wieder in den Seilen und bist nicht fahrtüchtig. Leg dich nicht mit Leuten aus dem Norden an, die können alle literweise Köm & Co.


----------



## Raphnex (5. Oktober 2011)

hm glaube net das nils so fit war!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich war top fit! Also meine Erkältung war nicht weg, aber ich musste ja abends aufm Geburtstag wieder feiern


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 100 Punkte!
> 
> @reeferman: Geduld. Geduld.... Erst ´ne Tour, dann ballern...




Bekomm bereits Mengenrabatt bei CRC!!!


----------



## hugecarl (5. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> F..k! Mit den eigenen Waffen geschlagen...äh...Freitag meinte ich...



Jaja, das Alter


----------



## chaz (6. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Jaja, das Alter



Genau. Und da hast du Jungspund Respekt vor zu haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (6. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> F..k! Mit den eigenen Waffen geschlagen...äh...Freitag meinte ich...



Wenn nicht zu früh, gerne


----------



## hugecarl (6. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Genau. Und da hast du Jungspund Respekt vor zu haben!!!



Alter vor Schönheit ?


----------



## chaz (6. Oktober 2011)




----------



## hugecarl (6. Oktober 2011)

Bist du sicher dass das Bild groß genug ist ? Man erkennt ja gar nichts!


----------



## chaz (6. Oktober 2011)

Hatte keine Lust es kleiner zu machen... Außerdem können das so auch ältere Leute mit Sehschwäche lesen....


----------



## BenderB (6. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hatte keine Lust es kleiner zu machen... Außerdem können das so auch ältere Leute mit Sehschwäche lesen....


Danke 



chaz schrieb:


> ... und vielleicht über ein anderes Rad für´s Hüppen?!


Ja, ich habe mich mal umgesehen und so teuer sind *richtige* Downhillbikes ja gar nicht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/26-FULLY-MTB...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4cfa989a3a

ist schon geil das Ding, was?


----------



## hugecarl (6. Oktober 2011)

Habs schon gekauft, natürlich mit Licht-Set und Klingel


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ja, ich habe mich mal umgesehen und so teuer sind *richtige* Downhillbikes ja gar nicht:
> 
> ...




Aua


----------



## chaz (7. Oktober 2011)

@Bender: Da hättest du sogar wieder Hörnchen dran!!!

@all: Wenn´s nachher nicht zu sehr schiffen sollte, fahre ich ab 16.30 Uhr ´ne kleine Runde ab Augustinum. Sage bzw. schreibe aber vorher noch, ob ich nicht auf der Couch bleibe...


----------



## chaz (7. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-JOpcpLbyNE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (7. Oktober 2011)

Top!!!


----------



## chaz (7. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @all: Wenn´s nachher nicht zu sehr schiffen sollte, fahre ich ab 16.30 Uhr ´ne kleine Runde ab Augustinum.



Gehe gleich im Modder spielen...


----------



## reeferman3000 (7. Oktober 2011)

Yo würd auch sum August kommen vielleicht aber so 16 : 35
wä cool wenn 5 min warten kannst


----------



## reeferman3000 (7. Oktober 2011)

AchsVielleciht per PN nummer austausschen ???
Wie schreibbt man denn PN ???


----------



## reeferman3000 (7. Oktober 2011)

Achso hier der Link zu meinem Video Test ...dafür das das in 1 Stunde entstanden ist und ich da ich allein war ständig hoch und runter gerannt un gefahren bin um di KAmere wieder umzustellen find ichs lustig...Sehr KUrz aber wie gesagt auch nur ein Test..
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m6NvhnC3uc"]MTB Freeride Hometrack Dortmund      - YouTube[/nomedia]


@ Chaz der Kurze in dem LInk von dir ...so wir dhoffetnlich meine Nichte auch in ein zwei Jahren


----------



## indian66 (7. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gehe gleich im Modder spielen...



Mist ich schaffs nicht mehr rechtzeitig...


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Oktober 2011)

Gleich gibts den Wandergruß, ehrlich... Raphi ist schon sehr anstrengend, aber das mit einem gewissen niveau und witz und ich muss zugeben ich mag ihn ein wenig... aber du bist einfach nur anstrengend.
Chaz gibt nichtmal seiner Frau, seine Nummer, glaubst du dann, dass du sie bekommst?


----------



## Raphnex (7. Oktober 2011)

bin ich niiiiiiiiiiiiiiie!


----------



## reeferman3000 (7. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gleich gibts den Wandergruß, ehrlich... Raphi ist schon sehr anstrengend, aber das mit einem gewissen niveau und witz und ich muss zugeben ich mag ihn ein wenig... aber du bist einfach nur anstrengend.
> Chaz gibt nichtmal seiner Frau, seine Nummer, glaubst du dann, dass du sie bekommst?




Ähem war ich gemeint ???
Mit dem anstrengend? ...war mir selber schon klar das ich ein wenig einen auf nervensäge mache...aber war trotzdem heut mit dem chaz auf ner Tour zum Berg.........ätschi bätsch..nee war sehr cool schad das di Saison son bischen bald vorbei ist...klar fahr auch im wintrer nur nciht so viel u trau mich auch einfach weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (7. Oktober 2011)

Apropro Winter, da reeferman3000 es gerade schon anspricht:
Habe mich heute mal etwas konkreter nach nem neuen Bike umgesehen. Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch vor nächstem Frühling ein neues Bike zu kaufen? Fahrt Ihr den Winter durch? Wie oft fährt man in der kalten und schmuddeligen Jahreszeit denn so durchschnittlich?
Es grüßet,
der Daniel


----------



## Raphnex (7. Oktober 2011)

hm kommt drauf an wenn du fragst!
muddy chaz und ich mind. 1xdie woche!

Teddy alias dortmunder79 is wahrscheinlich schon im winterschlaf!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Oktober 2011)

Noch nicht ganz, glaub er ist aber schonmal am Kräfte sammeln 

Was suchst du denn für ein Bike, Bender?


----------



## BenderB (7. Oktober 2011)

Suche ein Bike, um mit den Vögeln hier mitfahren zu können. Also denke ich mal, dass es ein Downhill-Hobel werden wird. Habe derzeit zwei Gebrauchte vom Händler im Auge, ein relativ neues Morewood Izimu, bei dem jemand hier aber die Totem Gabel nicht so gut fand (will mal keine Namen nennen, wer weiss, wer hier so alles liest), oder ein Norco A-Line Park Edition (mit Boxxer), ca. 3 Jahre alt, aber technisch einwandfrei.
Wieso, haste was im Angebot?


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Oktober 2011)

Evtl. will ich mein altes Demo loswerden, falls ich es nicht gegen nen Pitch tausche.
Die Totem soll doch gut gehen, nachdem sie mal bei Gino nen Service bekommen hat, sagt hier einer


----------



## Raphnex (7. Oktober 2011)

also wenn du nur hier fährst hol dir nen freerider wenn nciht sogar nen lightfreerider/enduro reicht für unsere trails allemal wobei FW schon was feines ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (7. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz, glaub er ist aber schonmal am Kräfte sammeln



Für den schlaf


----------



## BenderB (7. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> also wenn du nur hier fährst hol dir nen freerider wenn nciht sogar nen lightfreerider/enduro reicht für unsere trails allemal wobei FW schon was feines ist


FW  Federweg?


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Oktober 2011)

Meinst er kommt wenigstens zum Saufen raus?

FW = Federweg, right... dann musst dich aber auch im Bikepark sehen lassen... da wirst nicht drum rum kommen


----------



## Raphnex (7. Oktober 2011)

dafür bestimm wollen wir mal wieder 
biste in do?


----------



## BenderB (7. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> FW = Federweg, right... dann musst dich aber auch im Bikepark sehen lassen... da wirst nicht drum rum kommen


Ich werde den Bikepark quasi rocken 
wird aber knapp, machen die nicht bald zu? WB am 04.11., oder ist die Info alt? Würde auf jeden Fall sehr gerne mal so nen Park besuchen.


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Oktober 2011)

Ne Raphi... aber so nen Nikolaus trinken könnten wir machen  Melde mich früh genug, habs auch Kira versprochen.

Jo, die Parks machen demnächst zu, aber die Saison geht ja trotzdem weiter... glaub wir sind nur 2 Monate wenig gefahren und danach kommt ja wieder der Frühling.
Sonntag gehts nach Bischofsmais und das Wetter soll nächste Woche wieder besser werden, laut Prognose könnte es nächstes WE nochmal in Willingen/Winterberg schön werden.


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin. War ´ne schöne Tour gestern. Dafür bin ich für´s WE raus. Gestern habe ich schon bei der Tour geschnoddert und jetzt hat´s mich erwischt. Toll.
@Bender: Biken ist eine "365 Tage in Jahr Sportart". Die Totem nach einem Pipimg by Gino ist toll, aber nicht im Moorhuhn. Und lass bloß die Finger von dem Demo des Wahlbazis.
@Ray: Sei lieb!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin Chazilein!
Was hab ich denn jetzt gemacht, bin doch immer lieb! Bei mir bekommt jeder was er verdient.


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Moin Chazilein!
> Was hab ich denn jetzt gemacht, bin doch immer lieb! Bei mir bekommt jeder was er verdient.



Bei mir auch!!! Sei nett zum reeferman, der ist okay.


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2011)

@Ray: Entmülle mal deinen PN-Eingang. Der ist voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (8. Oktober 2011)

HEy Leude ...
Bin wie Bender auf der Suche nach nem neuen bzw. zusätzlichen Bike....
Das Trance X mit 140mm ist mir im Bikepark einige male durchgeschlagen und wenns ganz Steil ist hängt man einfach nen Bissel zu weit vorne und denkt man geht vorn rüber...
Ich wiege nur 67 - 72 Kilo und möchte nach wie vor hauptsächlich mit dem Fahrrad zu den Trails und nach möglcihkeit die Berge hochfahren......
Hab solche Sachen wir das Reign X Giant oder Scott Ransom in betracht gezogen, bzw. auch mal Canyon Torque (aber eher ungern) , Scott  Genius LT ist aj angeblich nicht stabil genug für BikePark....habt ihr hier vielleicht noch nen ppar Vorschläge.....
Wichtig ist das das Bike schon Freeridig rüberkommt, aber trotzdem einigermasen den Berg hochkommt. Also mind. 160mm - 180 mm Federweg ,Stabil und Bergauf fahrbahr....
Ich weiß es gitbn kein Eierlegende ......

Wenn jemand irgendwie was gebracuhtes weiß oder hat bin ich auch voll dankbar wenn ihr mir das weiterleitet


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2011)

Der Bunte will wieder etwas los werden... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8739444&postcount=1


----------



## reeferman3000 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey wie sieht es aus mit morgen biken..????? Start am August, über Trails zum Berch oder sowas ???? So ab Mittag wenn es nicht zukrass regnet ???? Also ich bin mit nem Kollegen am Start. Wer noch Bock hat meldet sich hier...
Greets


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin für morgen definitiv noch raus.


----------



## indian66 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ab mittag wirds nass


----------



## reeferman3000 (8. Oktober 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ab mittag wirds nass



Also ??? Vormittags ?? Ab 10 - 11 ? Oder einfach auch egal.....wir sind ja nciht aus Zucker......

Allle zu viel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















oder wie ???


----------



## hugecarl (8. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Bunte will wieder etwas los werden... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8739444&postcount=1



Meinte der nicht das Ding bleibt ?


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2011)

Da sollte schon so einiges bleiben...


----------



## reeferman3000 (9. Oktober 2011)

Yo heute zum ersten mal KS in W. gewesen...
Ist ja krass was es da so alles gibt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schon auch echte Kamikaze Teile dabei........aufm weg dahin  auch cooler  Trail....und dann Heimweg im Regen .....ala Danny Hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (9. Oktober 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> ...und dann Heimweg im Regen .....ala Danny Hart


OH MY GOD LOOK AT HIS SPEED!!!! How does he sit down with balls that big?!?!?!


----------



## hugecarl (9. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> OH MY GOD LOOK AT HIS SPEED!!!! How does he sit down with balls that big?!?!?!



LOOK AT THE WHIP! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT THE HELL! 
Die Typen sind echt der Hammer


----------



## chaz (9. Oktober 2011)

Dannyyyyyyy, stay on your bike!!!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Servus Jungs,
habt ihr die Hände wieder frei oder noch bei beim Video schauen?

Wie schauts die WE Planung aus - Samstag/Sonntag Winterberg? Wetter soll ja besser werden!
Am Sonntag bei max. 6° und Schnee auf 900m Höhe am Geisskopf ordentlich geschreddert und ihr so


----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dann Samstag bei mir. Für Sonntag bin ich schon voll verplant.


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Wetter sieht halt Top aus, kalt aber noch Short Wetter  Ab Donnerstag kein Regen mehr
Klick mich du Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte mal ab was der Knastologe Donnerstag in seiner Kristallkugel so sieht.


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Ok! Wenn Bikepark feststeht, komme ich auch zu euch, sonst bleib ich hier 
Btw. Bestes Thema ever: Nimm mich hart


----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

Längst abonniert...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich warte mal ab was der Knastologe Donnerstag in seiner Kristallkugel so sieht.



Jo woaten mas app!


----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

Hast du das Warte-App?


----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn dann Samstag bei mir. Für Sonntag bin ich schon voll verplant.



Stimmt nicht. War genau anders herum!!! ALSO: Sonntag Wibe?


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Das Alter macht dir zu schaffen, wa! Wo du bist, werde ich auch sein! Quasi dein Schatten, bis auf den Drop vor der Holzwand, da muss ich nochmal schauen


----------



## Raphnex (10. Oktober 2011)

drop holzwand er will doch nach wibe u nich nach willingen!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Oktober 2011)

Den gibts doch in Winterberg auch!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkP-0sImMHI"]Dirt Masters 2010 - The Crash - Bikepark Winterberg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hugecarl (10. Oktober 2011)

Respekt fürs Weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Nils kennt die Wand ganz gut, nur die Nummern haben sie noch nicht ausgetauscht


----------



## Raphnex (11. Oktober 2011)

achso den drop meinst du! der gingdas letzte mal eigentlich sehr gut nur dasman danach nen nachbrenner gezündet bekommt!


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

Bis dahin hängt der mir eh nicht mehr am Arsch...


----------



## BenderB (11. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. War genau anders herum!!! ALSO: Sonntag Wibe?


soon... 

Aber mal was anderes: tragt Ihr Protektoren/Polster im Hüft-/Arsch-/Oberschenkelbereich? Wenn man sich am Berch oder TT lang macht, fällt man ja auf weichen Erdboden, man kuschelt sich quasi in die Horizontale. Wenn ich mir aber die Videos vom DH in WB und Willingen anschaue, dann könnte so ein Abflug in die Felsen schon weh tun.

Gibt es eigentlich Bike-Pornos (wie Dortmunder79 sie so schön genannt hat), die man komplett im Internetz gucken kann? So was á la Life Cycles oder New World Disorder oder was auch immer? 
Langweilig? Mir?!!?? Näääääääää


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> soon...
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: tragt Ihr Protektoren/Polster im Hüft-/Arsch-/Oberschenkelbereich? Wenn man sich am Berch oder TT lang macht, fällt man ja auf weichen Erdboden, man kuschelt sich quasi in die Horizontale. Wenn ich mir aber die Videos vom DH in WB und Willingen anschaue, dann könnte so ein Abflug in die Felsen schon weh tun.


Ich persönlich nicht. Manch andere schon. Ist halt ein persönliches Ding. Ob mit oder ohne muss halt jeder selber wissen. Manche fahren auch mit leatt brace. Andere wieder ohne...


BenderB schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Bike-Pornos (wie Dortmunder79 sie so schön genannt hat), die man komplett im Internetz gucken kann? So was á la Life Cycles oder New World Disorder oder was auch immer?
> Langweilig? Mir?!!?? Näääääääää


Losse gibt es wohl auf youtube. Könnte dir aber auch was leihen (life cycles, roam, loose, follow me).


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. Oktober 2011)

Bisschen viel gefeiert am Abend davor Dann fährt man schonmal grade aus weiter, ich hatte da auch immer was von Schlanglinien in Erinnerung

Rainer, ich hab noch deinen Schmodda-in-your-face-Schutz Bin aber ab heute Abend im Norden. Soll ich den irgendjemanden geben? Wer meldet sich freiwillig?


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

Modder ist gut für die Haut....


----------



## hugecarl (11. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Bike-Pornos (wie Dortmunder79 sie so schön genannt hat), die man komplett im Internetz gucken kann? So was á la Life Cycles oder New World Disorder oder was auch immer?
> Langweilig? Mir?!!?? Näääääääää



http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Whats-Next3F---Watch-free-Now21.html


----------



## BenderB (11. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Whats-Next3F---Watch-free-Now21.html



yeah, das hat mir die Mittagspause versüßt. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. Oktober 2011)

Machen wir Sonntag ne große Runde in WiBe?

PS: Danke Brandi, Top - Kannte ich noch garnicht


----------



## Raphnex (11. Oktober 2011)

jup von mir auch danke das vid is top!
haste noch mehr solche vids?
erleichtert nämlich sehr die arbeit


----------



## BenderB (11. Oktober 2011)

Heftiges Angebot bei bikeunit:
statt 179,99 Euro jetzt nur noch 179,90 Euro 
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/vector-helm-team-edition-weiss-l/254753.html


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

Ein Schnapper. War gerade schön im Modder spielen. War datt schöööön....


----------



## toje (11. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ein Schnapper. War gerade schön im Modder spielen. War datt schöööön....




wie wo was warst du im modder spielen und wieso warum weshalb weiß ich nix davon???


----------



## cab2k (11. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ein Schnapper. War gerade schön im Modder spielen. War datt schöööön....



mit Lampe oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

War ´ne kleine spontane Tour. Ist das Meta wieder komplett?


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

cab2k schrieb:


> mit Lampe oder wie?



Auch!


----------



## cab2k (11. Oktober 2011)

Nice, wo warste denn?


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

Ach, so´n bisschen Mark, Niederhofener etc... Nichts wildes. War trotz des Wetters total launig...


----------



## cab2k (11. Oktober 2011)

Da sagt keiner was, wenn man mit Licht durchgurkt? Ich meine jetzt wg. Wild und so. Bin nämlich auch grad wegen 'ner Lampe am überlegen.

Coma und ich wollten eigtl heute auch fahrn, haben uns aber aufgrund des Wetters dagegen entschieden ^^


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja keiner da, der´s sieht....


----------



## cab2k (11. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja auch ziemlich unauffällig


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

Kommt auf die Funzel an. Die Jogger in der Mark nöhlten etwas. Aber egal...


----------



## toje (11. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War ´ne kleine spontane Tour. Ist das Meta wieder komplett?




Ich habe hier noch so ein Radon rumstehen.Der Dämpfer paßt...und für eine kleine spontane Tour hätte ich mir den bestimmt ausleihen können.


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, war echt total spontan. War erst so unmotiviert, Aber nach ´ner Stunde Couch ging es ab in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (11. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, war echt total spontan. War erst so unmotiviert, Aber nach ´ner Stunde Couch ging es ab in den Wald.




Naja, auch nicht wirklich Schlimm, Björn war hier zum Fußball gucken und nen leichten Schnuppen habe ich ja auch noch.


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

Bis Donnerstag aber wieder fit sein, ne?! Kommt Björn auch am Donnerstag vorbei?


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2011)

So, Mädels. Bin jetzt raus. Tschöööööö!


----------



## toje (11. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bis Donnerstag aber wieder fit sein, ne?! Kommt Björn auch am Donnerstag vorbei?




ich gebe mir mühe...keine ahnung was mit björn ist, haben wir nur so halb drüber gequatscht.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Oktober 2011)

wasn mit dir wegen sonntag, toje?


----------



## toje (11. Oktober 2011)

öh, auch noch keine ahnung.muss evtl, arbeiten am we!?falls nicht, komme ich evtl. mit oder begebe mich weiter auf die suche nach DEM singletrail in nrw!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Modder ist gut für die Haut....




...und schmeckt auch gut !!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Oktober 2011)

Du kennst dich aus 

Dem Trail in NRW? Suchst du den Heiligen Gral?


----------



## toje (11. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du kennst dich aus
> 
> Dem Trail in NRW? Suchst du den Heiligen Gral?




jep, ich weiß bescheid!!! 

so in etwa...suche nen gaaanz schönen, gaaanz langen technischen singletrail in nrw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn nicht im Sauerland, dann würde ich es mal in Solingen/Wuppertal probieren. Um Schloß Burg herum.
Sonst im nächsten Jahr, Wagrain Top to Bottom.

Aber wäre schon top Kira und dich nochmal im Bikepark zu sehen. Werd die Dame mal anrufen und überreden, dich bekommt er dann weich.

Musst noch von deinem Urlaub berichten, bei ner Apfelschorle


----------



## Raphnex (12. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> so in etwa...suche nen gaaanz schönen, gaaanz langen technischen singletrail in nrw.



hm den such ich auch noch! *schwärm*
in boppard oder ffm könnte ich dir ja ein paar empfehlen! 
aber is ja leider kein nrw


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

@ numetal: ja, in wuppertal da soll was gehen...aber in hagen hohenlimburg angeblich auch!?da werde ich auf jeden fall mal gucken. 

und ja, quatsch du mal mit dem kira wegen sonntag.gestern war er nicht ganz so begeistert von der idee. 


@ raffnix: ja die boppard geschichte können wir uns aber auch gerne noch mal anschauen.evtl. gibt es ja noch nen goldenen oktober...schaut ja z.zt. ganz danach aus!


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Genau..versucht den Kira mal früh aus dem Bett zu bekommen...


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r94949767-schlechter-tag-zum-fahrradfahren.html


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

@Toje: Touren in und um Hohenlimburg gibt es genug im Netz. Die meisten davon werden technisch mit 3 von 5 Sternen bewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Touren in und um Hohenlimburg gibt es genug im Netz. Die meisten davon werden technisch mit 3 von 5 Sternen bewertet.


 
na das ist doch schon mal etwas.du kannst ja heute nachmittag mal auf nen kaffee rumkommen.dann können wir die tracks direkt auf dein gps packen!!!


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na das ist doch schon mal etwas.du kannst ja heute nachmittag mal auf nen kaffee rumkommen.dann können wir die tracks direkt auf dein gps packen!!!



Eigentlich gerne, aber heute Nachmittag klappt nicht. Ich schicke dir nachher mal ein paar links per PN. Kannst dann ja mal aussortieren...


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> jup von mir auch danke das vid is top!
> haste noch mehr solche vids?
> erleichtert nämlich sehr die arbeit



Sind zwar keine Bikevideos aber definitiv das Beste was an Sportfilmen im Moment zu bekommen ist Und die Filmemacher aus den Bereichen MTB/Snowboard/Freeski sind meistens eh Kumpels und decken alle Bereiche ab und die Übergänge sind fließend
[ame=http://vimeo.com/16442800]All i can[/ame]
[ame=http://vimeo.com/20065250]the art of flight[/ame]
Viel Spaß!


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

@ williwildsau: du kennst doch auch ne menge an trails hier bei uns im ruhrpott und umgebung.wo gibt es denn deiner meinung nach die schönsten und längsten singletrails in NRW???


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Eigentlich gerne, aber heute Nachmittag klappt nicht.


 
was haste vor, gassi gehen im regen???


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Oktober 2011)

Also Toje, da kommt einiges in Betracht Aber eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken, die ich direkt von der Tür aus fahren kann, bleibt für mich die Letmather Runde mit Anschluß an die Hagener Runde mit Anschluß an die Wittener Runde und Anschluß an die Bochumer Runde und über das Muttental auf der anderen Seite(Gevelsberg&Volmarstein) zurück Das Problem ist, dass du schnell eine Länge von über 140KM&über 2000HM(und ist jederzeit erweiterbar) kommst und irgendwann tot vom Bike fällst Spaß beiseite: Du wirst bei uns an jeder Ecke fündig und wir haben durch das Ruhrtal so geniale Möglichkeiten. Nenn mir mal eine andere Ecke auf der Welt, wo du soviele DH-Strecken auf einer Endurotour miteinander verbinden kannst. Unser Ruhrtal ist einzigartig und wenn du nach links & rechts schaust, wirst du auch immer ein genialen Weg finden, der es in sich hat Ein geniales Ding für dich als Schwerter ist der Höhenweg vom Humpertturm auf dem Schälk. Immer wieder grandios
Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von der Letmather Runde nach Hohenlimburg
Aber wie schon geschrieben, uns geht es in NRW schon super und egal in welche Ecke du fährst(außer Münsterland) wirst du geniale Trails finden. Wo es den Berg hoch geht, geht es auch wieder runter Als wir dieses Jahr nach fast 10 Jahren wieder mal eine Tour rund um Winterberg gemacht haben, habe ich mir am Kahlen Asten nur gedacht: Warum mache ich jetzt erst wieder so eine Tour Also ab aufs Bike und einfach ausprobieren. Ich bin noch nie enttäuscht worden
Gruß Jens!


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Also Toje, da kommt einiges in Betracht Aber eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken, die ich direkt von der Tür aus fahren kann, bleibt für mich die Letmather Runde mit Anschluß an die Hagener Runde mit Anschluß an die Wittener Runde und Anschluß an die Bochumer Runde und über das Muttental auf der anderen Seite(Gevelsberg&Volmarstein) zurück Das Problem ist, dass du schnell eine Länge von über 140KM&über 2000HM(und ist jederzeit erweiterbar) kommst und irgendwann tot vom Bike fällst Spaß beiseite: Du wirst bei uns an jeder Ecke fündig und wir haben durch das Ruhrtal so geniale Möglichkeiten. Nenn mir mal eine andere Ecke auf der Welt, wo du soviele DH-Strecken auf einer Endurotour miteinander verbinden kannst. Unser Ruhrtal ist einzigartig und wenn du nach links & rechts schaust, wirst du auch immer ein genialen Weg finden, der es in sich hat Ein geniales Ding für dich als Schwerter ist der Höhenweg vom Humpertturm auf dem Schälk. Immer wieder grandios
> Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von der Letmather Runde nach Hohenlimburg
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, uns geht es in NRW schon super und egal in welche Ecke du fährst(außer Münsterland) wirst du geniale Trails finden. Wo es den Berg hoch geht, geht es auch wieder runter Als wir dieses Jahr nach fast 10 Jahren wieder mal eine Tour rund um Winterberg gemacht haben, habe ich mir am Kahlen Asten nur gedacht: Warum mache ich jetzt erst wieder so eine Tour Also ab aufs Bike und einfach ausprobieren. Ich bin noch nie enttäuscht worden
> Gruß Jens!


 

ich glaube ich muss mich mal an dein hinterrad heften.letztens habe ich erst um die 60km und gute 1000hm in wetter und umgebung gemacht-und habe nicht das wahre gefunden.


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Du bist ja auch blind. Und nachher muss ich so ein schwedisches Möbelhaus besuchen. 
@Willi: hast du ein paar schöne GPS-Tracks von Hohenlimburg?


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch blind. Und nachher muss ich so ein schwedisches Möbelhaus besuchen.
> @Willi: hast du ein paar schöne GPS-Tracks von Hohenlimburg?


 

auch ein blinder biker findet mal nen trail...in meinem fall, DEN trail überhaupt.warte es mal ab.ikea, cool...pack mal ein paar hotdog`s ein!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch blind. Und nachher muss ich so ein schwedisches Möbelhaus besuchen.
> @Willi: hast du ein paar schöne GPS-Tracks von Hohenlimburg?



Hallo Holger!
Einen habe ich vom letzten Jahr, wo wir unsere Vatertagsrunde gefahren sind. Muss ich heute Abend mal schauen, ob ich ihn noch auf der Festplatte habe. Aber sonst bin ich eher altmodisch Ich mag diese GPS-Dinger nicht und wenn ich einmal etwas gefahren bin, habe ich es auf meiner Festplatte abgespeichert
Hier ist schon mal ein Bild von der Tour



Das Problem bei der Tour war nur, dass das Wetter so schlecht war, dass wir in Hohenlimburg abkürzen mussten. Sonst wäre es noch zum Schloß hoch gegangen und dann noch ein paar geniale Trails Richtung Autobahnkreuz Hagen Ich kann euch nur den Tipp geben: Nehmt eine gute Wanderkarte und schaut nach den großen Wanderwegen. Damit fährt man schon am Anfang ganz gut und dann einfach verfeinern
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> .ikea, cool...pack mal ein paar hotdog`s ein!!!



Ich kann nicht verantworten, dass du noch stärker in der Figur wirst!!! 
@Jens:


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verantworten, dass du noch stärker in der Figur wirst!!!
> @Jens:


 

junge, wer braucht denn hier nen spiegel um mal sein bestes stück zu sehen!?aber wir können das auch gerne auf dem radel bei ner tour ausfechten... 

@ jens: ja, vom schloss hohenlimburg habe ich auch schon so einiges gehört.sind die singletrails da leicht zu finden.ich will keine waldautobahnen oder große breite wanderwege.

und überhaupt, am liebsten würde ich jetzt direkt wieder nen roadtrip machen.in frankreich/provence soll noch top wetter sein!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Oktober 2011)

Zwischendurch hast du immer wieder die großen Wanderwege, ist aber nicht schlimm Aber du hast es schon richtig geschrieben, wenn man nicht weiß wo der Weg genau reingeht, ist es natürlich schwierig. Ich habe den Vorteil, dass ich dort schon ewig bike und natürlich viel kenne. Aber ich entdecke dort immer wieder neues Falls ich die Letmather Runde noch als Track auf dem Rechner habe, stelle ich ihn rein. Da bekommt man schon ordentlich Fahrspaß


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> junge, wer braucht denn hier nen spiegel um mal sein bestes stück zu sehen!?aber wir können das auch gerne auf dem radel bei ner tour *ausfechten*...



Alles, was wir jetzt spontan dazu einfällt, degradiert mich zur persona non grata....


----------



## Raphnex (12. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> junge, wer braucht denn hier nen spiegel um mal sein bestes stück zu sehen!?



und er ist wieder hier...


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Oktober 2011)

pssst, lass die beiden mal machen... endlich wieder action... wasn mit dir und sonntag?


----------



## Kurtchen (12. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss mich mal an dein hinterrad heften.letztens habe ich erst um die 60km und gute 1000hm in wetter und umgebung gemacht-und habe nicht das wahre gefunden.



@toje / wildsau : sagt doch mal rechtzeitig bescheid, ich bin da auch schon mal öfter gefahren   echt schön dort!

Wenn ich da rechtzeitig bescheid bekomme würde ich mich anschliessen


----------



## Kurtchen (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. War genau anders herum!!! ALSO: Sonntag Wibe?



Ich bin auch mal wieder dort, viellicht hilft mir einer den Berg runter


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Oktober 2011)

Top! Freut mich, zack schon 3 Leute und evtl. kommt ne Freundin aus München mit, die hat noch nen Hühnchen mit dem 2ten Steinfeld zu rupfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder dort, viellicht hilft mir einer den Berg runter



Kommst du denn noch alleine auf den Bock?


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Oktober 2011)

Den Norco-Amboss


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenigstens mal GUTE kanadische Wertarbeit....


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> @toje / wildsau : sagt doch mal rechtzeitig bescheid, ich bin da auch schon mal öfter gefahren  echt schön dort!
> 
> Wenn ich da rechtzeitig bescheid bekomme würde ich mich anschliessen


 

du kannst erst mal ein paar geheimtipps aus witten und umgebung z.b. vom muttental rausrücken!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie definierst du gute Wertarbeit? Gibt es auch schlechte Wertarbeit? Ist gute kanadische Wertarbeit mit schlechter taiwanischer Wertarbeit vergleichbar? Warum benutzt du einen Pleonasmus?


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie definierst du gute Wertarbeit? Gibt es auch schlechte Wertarbeit? Ist gute kanadische Wertarbeit mit schlechter tawanischer Wertarbeit vergleichbar? Warum benutzt du einen Pleonasmus?


 

ach, kanada schrott könnte man jetzt auch dazu sagen.aber...junge junge, pleonasmus musste ich erst mal googlen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Klugschei$$er!!! Streich das "gut" und tausche es gegen "überteuert". Trifft aber inzwischen auch auf den Panzerhersteller zu, wenn ich mir die Preise der 2012er Modelle so anschaue...


----------



## Raphnex (12. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> pssst, lass die beiden mal machen... endlich wieder action... wasn mit dir und sonntag?



recht haste 


@toje den bergkamm singletrail bei den gedertrails kennste ja oder?
finde das ist so mit der längste den ich bis jetzt hier in der nähe und da hinten in der ecke gefunden habe!
technisch is er naja! 
aber er macht dennoch spaß 

ein kollege hat mir das hier grade noch empfohlen mtbinhagen.de
sind zwar nur waldstraßen aber er meinte wenn man das mal abfährt sieht man die singletrails so nach und nach auch


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> junge junge, pleonasmus musste ich erst mal googlen!!!


Ich auch!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Oktober 2011)

Antwort gibts trotz google keine, wa... merkst selber, deine Aussage war nicht so Klug


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Antwort gibts trotz google keine, wa... merkst selber, deine Aussage war nicht so Klug



Klug schreibt man klein (Es sei denn, es steht am Satzanfang.)!!!


----------



## Kurtchen (12. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> du kannst erst mal ein paar geheimtipps aus witten und umgebung z.b. vom muttental rausrücken!!!



Null Problemo  nächste Woche?


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Klug schreibt man klein (Es sei denn, es steht am Satzanfang.)!!!



Du machst mich Sprachlos


----------



## Kurtchen (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kommst du denn noch alleine auf den Bock?




Mann wird sehen, hauptsache ich bleibe auch drauf


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du machst mich Sprachlos


Helt dass biß Sontach an?


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Oktober 2011)

No way


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Droh mir nicht.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Oktober 2011)

axo numetal jo ich wäre am sonntag wohl auch dabei!
chaz haste noch nen platz frei


----------



## BenderB (12. Oktober 2011)

ein kleiner Auszug aus der Stupidedia:
------------------------------------
Der *Pleonasmus* (...)  ist eine Art klugzuschei$$en, indem man etwas nochmal sagt, obwohl es  selbstverständlich ist. Viele sagen einfach Doppel-Moppel dazu, aber _Pleonasmus_ (_Plural:_ Pleonasmen!) klingt jedenfalls erheblich klüger.
(...)
*Beispiele *



 gefährliche Kalashnikov
 schwerer Sumotori
 schlechtgekleidete Queen
 schlechter Hip-Hop
 lauter Metal
 instabiles Windows
 unverständliches Latein
 ohrenkrebserzeugender Schlager
 eleganter Schwuler
 inkompetente Frau
 leckerer Kaviar
 lügende Politiker
 Putzfrau
------------------------------------


----------



## toje (12. Oktober 2011)

@ raffnix: ja, den kenne ich.ist schön, aber der reicht mir noch nicht!!!  aber richtung hagen muss was gehen, da bin ich überzeugt von.ich werde mir das am we mal anschauen.

@ kurt: sehr gerne...muss nur noch richtig fit werden um mit dir tier zu fahren.habe gerade etwas schnuppen.aber den schwitze ich am we schon aus.


----------



## Raphnex (12. Oktober 2011)

also wenn du noch etwas längeres als den findest, also den heilige gral, dann sag mal bescheid!
Weißt ja das ich auf singletrails stehe 
Willste den von schwerte aus nach hagen fahren?


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

@Raffi: Nicht.
@Bender:


----------



## Raphnex (12. Oktober 2011)

wen nimmste den schon mit?
hm dann frag ich achim mal ob er noch nen platz frei hat
bzw hat sonst noch wer nen platz frei?


----------



## hugecarl (12. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> *Beispiele *
> 
> 
> 
> schlechter Hip-Hop


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ein kleiner Auszug aus der Stupidedia:
> ------------------------------------
> Der *Pleonasmus* (...)  ist eine Art klugzuschei$$en, indem man etwas nochmal sagt, obwohl es  selbstverständlich ist. Viele sagen einfach Doppel-Moppel dazu, aber _Pleonasmus_ (_Plural:_ Pleonasmen!) klingt jedenfalls erheblich klüger.
> (...)
> ...



Hab da auch noch welche:

schrottreifes Canyon
panzer Norco
smart Matze


Achja und: Zonen Schein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch welche:
> 
> schrottreifes Spezi
> schmartes Norco
> panzer Matze



Ich habe das mal richtig gestellt.


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wen nimmste den schon mit?



Den Bazi!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal richtig gestellt.



Ich mach' mir die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ....

ich mach aus Canyon Spezi..
und tausche Matze und Norco..

Ich mach' mir die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ....


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du an Mädels in Strapsen denkst, fällt dir nur Pipi Langstrumpf ein, ne?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das beweißt ja auch eigentlich nur das mein Unterbewußtsein nicht auf so moralisch fragwürdigem Boden steht wie bei anderen, hier nicht namentlich genannten, Usern


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Na, ja...wenn ich böse wäre, dann könnte ich jetzt auf das Alter von Lady Langstrumpf verweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (12. Oktober 2011)

wer isn bazi?
teddy wie gehts dem fuß fit fürs we


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wer isn bazi?


Die andere Randgruppe: Ray!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Oktober 2011)

Dem Fuß geht es solala, geht immer noch nicht ganz schmerzfrei und der Bewegungsradius ist noch nicht der alte aber wird langsam Tag für tag etwas besser. Am WE wird aber leider noch nicht mehr als nen Caddyjob drin sein


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Oktober 2011)

Raphi, kannst mit Chazilein fahren. Eine Freundin aus München kommt auch mit und ich fahr dann mit ihr. Also falls dich Chazilein überhaupt mit nimmt


----------



## chaz (13. Oktober 2011)

Fahrt ihr doch zusammen, dann nehme ich das Mädel mit....


----------



## BenderB (13. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr doch zusammen, dann nehme ich das Mädel mit....


----------



## BenderB (13. Oktober 2011)

muha: für alle, die grad nix zu tun haben (also eigentlich alle ):

- öffnet ein beliebiges youtube-Video
- macht direkt Pause
- haltet die Pfeiltaste 'links' gedrückt
- drückt dann die Pfeiltaste 'runter'

Wenn es ein Video mit Werbung ist, muss man erst warten bis die Werbung zuende ist.


----------



## Raphnex (13. Oktober 2011)

wat is eigentlich mit dir bender biste auch am sonntag dabei?
leihste dir nen bike und fährst mit


----------



## BenderB (13. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wat is eigentlich mit dir bender biste auch am sonntag dabei?
> leihste dir nen bike und fährst mit


 
Oh man, ich kann Dir wirklich nur sagen, dass ich wünschte ich könnte dabei sein...
Habe jetzt sogar fast meine Ausrüstung komplett, Bike steht beim Reuber, Helm und Goggles hab ich grad eben bestellt, Safety-Jacket hat Chaz noch,... aber meine beschissene Schulter lässt noch kein biken zu 
Das Schlimmste ist ja: wenn meine Schulter gute Fortschritte macht, dann ist sie frühestens nächstes WE (also ab 22.10.) wieder fit, und dann wird das mit den Bikeparks schon eng 
Algengrütze


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> wat is eigentlich mit dir bender biste auch am sonntag dabei?
> leihste dir nen bike und fährst mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Oktober 2011)

Raffi bekommt ja mal wieder nix mit hier. Tzzz...tzzz...tzzz... 
Die Sonne scheint und gleich geht es in den Wald! Lalalaaaa....


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Termin gleich und du hast ne PN


----------



## Raphnex (13. Oktober 2011)

wat soll ich den mitbekommen hier das hier nur unsinn erzählt wird?!?!
jo bis gleich im wald chaz!


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Hier gehts es noch geordnet zu, schonmal im KTWR gestöbert.
Vor allem der Black_Evil Thread versüßt mir den ganzen Tag... aber er hat sich ja jetzt ne 15 Jahre jüngere geangelt und direkt am ersten Abend auch schon "geheiratet"... wir sind alle nicht die Reifsten, aber wenn ich nach dem ersten Date mit einer Frau schon direkt meine ich wäre kein Single mehr, ihre Eltern kennenlerne, ihr Fahrrad reparieren will oder gar ihr mein Demo schenken, dann erschießt mich bitte, vor allem wenn ich dann 35 bin...


----------



## Raphnex (13. Oktober 2011)

ktwr?


----------



## chaz (13. Oktober 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> ktwr?



Kein Thema wenig Regeln. Da sind wir echt harmlos gegen. Aber man lernt ja noch dazu.


----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von der Letmather Runde nach Hohenlimburg
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, uns geht es in NRW schon super und egal in welche Ecke du fährst(außer Münsterland) wirst du geniale Trails finden. Wo es den Berg hoch geht, geht es auch wieder runter Als wir dieses Jahr nach fast 10 Jahren wieder mal eine Tour rund um Winterberg gemacht haben, habe ich mir am Kahlen Asten nur gedacht: Warum mache ich jetzt erst wieder so eine Tour Also ab aufs Bike und einfach ausprobieren. Ich bin noch nie enttäuscht worden
> Gruß Jens!



Hi !!!
Also dieser Trail auf dem "Bergkamm" im Video endet man dann unten an so nem Bach/Brücke und ist nicht all zu weit von.der Staße.Kohlensiepen in W. Hohenlimburg ist doch da auch irgendwo AM Schnee ???


----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ach, kanada schrott könnte man jetzt auch dazu sagen.aber...junge junge, pleonasmus musste ich erst mal googlen!!!


Ich auch !!!


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich find es noch immer sehr anstrengend wie du schreibst.
Leider bin ich zu meiner Wuppertaler Zeit nur lockere CC Touren gefahren, aber dann immer schön über den Kohlensiepen hoch nach Schloß Burg, daher auch mein Tip dort mal zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> Hi !!!
> Also dieser Trail auf dem "Bergkamm" im Video endet man dann unten an so nem Bach/Brücke und ist nicht all zu weit von.der Staße.Kohlensiepen in W. Hohenlimburg ist doch da auch irgendwo AM Schnee ???




Hey Leude !!!!

@Bender : So schlimm die Schulter??? Welches Rad willst Du dir denn jetzt beim Räuber holen ??? Ich hatte nen Giant Reign im Viesier für nen Tausi...jetzt wird es wohl doch eher nen Scott Ransom mit 170 vorn und hinten...Bergauf machbar und Bergab recht Freeridig und sehr stabiles Bike...

@ Alle: Habe auch überlegt am WE nach WB und hätte evtl. noch nen Platz frei......ihr wollt alle am Sonntag wie ioch raushöre...ist das Wetter bis dahin gut angesagt?

@Alle :  Würd auch gerne nen paar Runden Richtung Herdecke,Wetter,Witten,Hohenlimburg,HAgen ,mitfahren ...kenn so ein paar Sachen Richtung Witten !!!

@Chaz . Diese GPS Touren ausm Netz enthalten die auch coole technische Trails bzw. steile Sachen usw. ????


----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich find es noch immer sehr anstrengend wie du schreibst.
> Leider bin ich zu meiner Wuppertaler Zeit nur lockere CC Touren gefahren, aber dann immer schön über den Kohlensiepen hoch nach Schloß Burg, daher auch mein Tip dort mal zu suchen.




Ja dann  doch ! 
Also ich fand  das aber schon verständlich, und nicht so langwierig jetzt.
Liegt glaub ich daran das ich zu schnell, zu viel Information einbringen will. 

Vielleicht sollten wir lieber mal die Waffen (Bikes) sprechen lassen.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Lag eher an der exzessiven Nutzung von Punkten in dem Satz. Besonders die gleichzeitige Nutzung als Abkürzungsindikator und Satztrennzeichen. Darauß resultierte dann eine Fehlinterpretation meinerseits, dass du meinst der Kohlensiepen und Hohenlimburg wären nahe beieinander.

Joa, Sonntag soll es sehr nett werden. Rund 11° und Sonnenschein, also optimales Wetter zum Fahrradfahren.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

PS: Komm Sonntag mit, je mehr desto lustiger. Entweder du fährst allein oder wir bekommen dein Bike noch irgendwo unter.


----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

Yo meinte ich ja auch......aber dem ist eindeutig nicht so....naja so nen ähnlichen Trail wie den aus dem Video gibt es auf jeden auch am Appelsiepen....Herdecke.....und da wir neulich dann auch auf der Hagener Str. die Ruhr entlang in Richtung Kohlensiepengefahren sind dachte ich viellecht wäre das schon Hohenlimburg..GoogleMaps hat mich eines besseren belehrt. 
Ich fahre dann denke ich mit nem Kollegen auch am Sonntag nach WB da ich mir aber in WB ein Bike Miete, hätte ich auch noch nen Platz, würde aber so dahin tendieren um 10:30 aufzubrechen da wir uns dann nur nen Halbtagespass holen.


----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

Mann ich mag einfach keine ZeichensetzungScheiß Satzzeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts aus, MOrgen mit ner Runde im Dortmunder Wald Richtung Witten oder zum Berch oder Becken ?


----------



## BenderB (13. Oktober 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> Hey Leude !!!!
> 
> @Bender : So schlimm die Schulter??? Welches Rad willst Du dir denn jetzt beim Räuber holen ??? Ich hatte nen Giant Reign im Viesier für nen Tausi...jetzt wird es wohl doch eher nen Scott Ransom mit 170 vorn und hinten...Bergauf machbar und Bergab recht Freeridig und sehr stabiles Bike...


naja, Schulter wird schon wieder, wird von Tag zu Tag besser. Nervt nur, dass es so langsam voran geht. Für das bißchen Hinfallen hab ich jetzt doch schon lange was davon 
Der Reuber hatte ein gebrauchtes aber technisch einwandfreies Norco A-Line Park Edition da stehen. Ein paar Teile sind schon ausgetauscht worden (u.a. ist ne 2010er Boxxer drin) und zur Sicherheit habe ich auch mal unseren 'Panzerfahrer' drauf gucken lassen. Werde den Hobel jetzt zum Downhillen benutzen und mit meinem alten Rad weiterhin die Touren fahren. Wenn ich dann doch noch ein starkes Verlangen nach nem reinen Freerider verspühre, dann ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, sich so ein Gerät irgendwann noch zu holen.
Was Du meintest mit 'Tour zum Berch, da ballern und dann zurück fahren' ist für mich etwas blöd, da es von mir aus zum Berg und zurück schon ne halbe Tagestour ist. Unter der Woche ist es zu dieser Jahreszeit dann dunkel, bevor ich angekommen bin 
Bin aber für Touren dennoch immer zu haben, werde Euch mit meinem Super-Hardtail schon die Sporen geben 
Hasta luego pendejos!!


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ihr dann um 12Uhr aufschlagt, sind wir schon gut aufgewärmt, passt ja 
Hoffe du hast ein Bike reserviert, man weiß nicht wieviel los ist.

Auch wenn du Satzzeichen nicht magst, es wird nicht besser, wenn du sie vergewaltigst


----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

Achso, sonst wäre ich natürlich auch noch offen dafür wenn mir jemand hier ein Freerider, Downhiller leihen könnte....
Wann schlagt ihr denn da so auf ???


----------



## reeferman3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

Morgen im Dortmunder/Herdecker/Wittener Wald spielen....irgendjemand ???


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Oh no, nicht noch so nen Norco Panzer... die Kanadier sehen halt kaum mal Sonne, haben nen harten Winter und sind deswegen total depri, das sieht man auch an ihren Rahmen.
Mein altes Demo wird halt am Sonntag von einer Freundin in Winterberg getestet, die hat zur not noch ihren Kona Downhiller dabei, falls alle Stricke reißen kannst dann bestimmt eins von beiden haben


----------



## BenderB (13. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Oh no, nicht noch so nen Norco Panzer... die Kanadier sehen halt kaum mal Sonne, haben nen harten Winter und sind deswegen total depri, das sieht man auch an ihren Rahmen.


Mach Dir keine Sorgen, dass Dir mein Rahmen nicht gefällt, Du wirst ja  eh nur meinen Hinterreifen sehen, wie er immer kleiner und kleiner wird  und dann in der Ferne verschwindet


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst du baust deinen Hinterrad aus, wirfst es mir hinterher und hoffst, dass es mich irgendwann überholt?


----------



## hugecarl (13. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Oh no, nicht noch so nen Norco Panzer...



Die neuen Modelle sehen sogar gut aus ... hat mich auch gewundert


----------



## toje (13. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Oh no, nicht noch so nen Norco Panzer... die Kanadier sehen halt kaum mal Sonne, haben nen harten Winter und sind deswegen total depri, das sieht man auch an ihren Rahmen.




ich würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, dass die norco fahrer auch nen hang zu depressionen haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Hat heut der Panzerkommandant wieder ne Träne verdrückt?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie ?

Keine Antwort vonm Chazilein??

Ich bin tief entäuscht!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, dass die norco fahrer auch nen hang zu depressionen haben!!!




Ja ja der Norco -Fahrer an sich braucht ab und zu mal ein beherztes Wort , damit er sich traut den Amboß zu besteigen.....


----------



## chaz (13. Oktober 2011)

Nix gegen Panzerfahrer hier!!! Die Dinger fliegen gut über´n Krater. Nicht so wie die Zonendinger!!! Und wir werden immer mehr....
@Ray: Sei mal ganz ruhig mit deiner Tues-Kopie!!! Und für Sonntag: 9 Uhr am Lift!!!
@reeferman: In Netz gibt´s halt jede Menge Touren für´s GPS. Man kann nur schlecht erkennen, ob da mehr Waldautobahnen oder Trails sind. Da hilft nur testen. Für morgen bin ich erstmal raus. Eventuell noch am Nachmittag spontan...
@Muddy: Der Panzerfahrer an sich steigt gerne auf sein Gerät. Und von dort gibbet nur 3 beherzte Worte: GAS! GAS! GAS!


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Wer hat dir denn den tollen Witz mit dem Tues in's Ohr gesetzt? Das Demo hält, hat ne komplett andere Geometrie und Umlenkung und überhaupt, ist einfach schön!
Wir werden wohl oben parken und 1 Abfahrt über die Fun/Free Ride oder was auch immer es ist und dann wird sich auf dem DH eingerollt.
Parkt auch mal oben, ich hasse es, dass man über den komischen Slopestyle muss und dann noch das gewurstel danach, nur weil man trinken war. Einzig gute, man kann davor den Sixcross runter jagen


----------



## BenderB (13. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Das Demo hält, hat ne komplett andere Geometrie und Umlenkung und überhaupt, ist einfach schön!


 Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich das Demo optisch auch schöner finde als das Norco A-Line. Muss ich ja mal zugeben...
Aber darauf kommt es ja auch gar nicht an, hauptsache alle haben Spaß mit ihren Bikes und miteinander.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Oktober 2011)

Das war auf den Versuch bezogen, dass Chaz mich disst. Ich finde ja sein Norco auch richtig schön, der matte Lack und überhaupt... vielleicht sogar schöner als die neuen Norcos. Aber das bleibt jetzt unter uns... nicht das er sich noch was drauf einbildet.
Auf das Norco von dir bin ich gespannt... wo bleiben Bilder?


----------



## reeferman3000 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich muß auch sagen, dass ich finde das mein Bike echt gut zu mir paßt. Also zusammen echt Stylish quasi schon Hipster like.


----------



## toje (14. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Das war auf den Versuch bezogen, dass Chaz mich disst. Ich finde ja sein Norco auch richtig schön, der matte Lack und überhaupt... vielleicht sogar schöner als die neuen Norcos. Aber das bleibt jetzt unter uns... nicht das er sich noch was drauf einbildet.
> Auf das Norco von dir bin ich gespannt... wo bleiben Bilder?


 

moin moin,

häää...der alte panzer soll schöner sein als der neue!?never!!!wenn ich schon das abgehackte sattelrohr bei dem alten sehe, verdrehen sich mir die augen.

aber das neue sieht ganz ordentlich aus, muss ich ja zugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. Oktober 2011)

@Ray: der six-x ist ein 4-X. Und durch den slopestyle gibt es ein paar nette Sprünge, die sogar Spaß machen. Früher war der Kurs allerdings besser. Das mit dem Tues bezog sich übrigens immer noch auf's Dekor, nicht auf den Rahmen. Und ansonsten: Danke (Schleimer)!   
@toje: wer hat dich denn so früh aus dem Bett gekegelt?


----------



## toje (14. Oktober 2011)

hä, bei mir ist alles normal.du bist ne stunde zu spät heute!!! tztztz


----------



## chaz (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ja auch frei!!!


----------



## BenderB (14. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> aber das neue sieht ganz ordentlich aus, muss ich ja zugeben.


 Dann ist ja gut, dass ich ein ganz Altes habe 
 Also dann ganz á la "Ritter der Kokosnuss": Komm her, ich blende Dich!
 Naja, einigen wir uns auf unentschieden


----------



## toje (14. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch frei!!!


 

wieso das denn!?unglaublich...faule sau.so kann der laden ja nur den bach runter gehen.also mein 1 euro angebot steht noch!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> unglaublich...faule sau.


Yepp!!!


toje schrieb:


> also mein 1 euro angebot steht noch!!!


Dann wirst du mein neuer 1-Euro-Jobber. Bei dem Stundenlohn bekommst du sogar noch ein 13. Gehalt zu Weihnachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (14. Oktober 2011)

Gleich im Wald spielen....??? so inner halben Stunde ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Oktober 2011)

War gerade , 

wo warst Du???

Aufgepasst vor dem Krater , die blöden Hülsen von den Bucheckernsind langsam wie Fahren auf Kugeln, bin zweimal fast aus dem Anlieger gekegelt und hab danach den Sprung versaut!

Aber Pelle ist heil geblieben...

Hab alles mal son bischen mit dem Fuß freigeschoben, aber so 100 prozentig ist das nich....also Obacht!


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Oktober 2011)

Waldfeger!


----------



## chaz (14. Oktober 2011)

Den Anlieger vorm Krater haben wir doch gestern frei gemacht (auch mit dem Fuß)?!?


----------



## BenderB (14. Oktober 2011)

ach da sind meine Bucheckerhülsen geblieben...


----------



## Raphnex (14. Oktober 2011)

was für ne gabel isn das (grauer)?


----------



## BenderB (14. Oktober 2011)

Alter!! heftig!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Oktober 2011)

Sieht man doch mit einem Blick,  
'ne Manitou natürlich....!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Den Anlieger vorm Krater haben wir doch gestern frei gemacht (auch mit dem Fuß)?!?




Hättse mal besser freigeleckt!


----------



## reeferman3000 (14. Oktober 2011)

@ Mudschlucker...

War mit nem Kollegen Syburg TreppStep ...und danach am Berch, da war aber nur einer ...weiß nciht ob Du das warst, wenn ja haben wir kurz mit dir geredet und deinen Krater Jump gelobt un d Du hast nur nen Stück hochgeschoben um wegen der Buchkugeln die Anlieger nochmal zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hättse mal besser freigeleckt!


Ich habe die Dinger da extra für dich wieder reingepackt.

@Raffi: Das ist ´ne Dorado, die da verreckt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Oktober 2011)

Nicht Dorado!

Manitou Travis!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548607


----------



## reeferman3000 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hey ho, mein Kollege ist nun abgesprungen.Gibts noch die Möglichkeit viellecht nach WB mitzufahrn bei jemanem im AUto ???
Also ich, ohne Bike und nur ne Tasche mit Helm u Protektoren und
so...

@nils..Geiler Thread..Aber ich verstehe sein Problem nicht 
....Also ich fahre immer nur mit String ohne was drüber.....


----------



## chaz (15. Oktober 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Nicht Dorado!
> 
> Manitou Travis!



Yo, hast recht.


----------



## Kurtchen (16. Oktober 2011)

Bin raus für Wibe habe mir die Ruesselpest eingefangen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Oktober 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> Hey ho, mein Kollege ist nun abgesprungen.Gibts noch die Möglichkeit viellecht nach WB mitzufahrn bei jemanem im AUto ???
> Also ich, ohne Bike und nur ne Tasche mit Helm u Protektoren und
> so...
> 
> ...




Sorry,

hab Dich den Tag nicht erkannt, wir hatten ja noch nicht das Vergnügen, hätte Dich gern heute mitgenommen, hab aber gestern nicht mehr hier reingesehen...von daher ist das dann leider auf der Strecke geblieben, war aber ein geiler Tag heute , vor Lachen fast vom Fahrrad gefallen, raffi hat seine Hinterradnabe geschrottet und ich meinen Rahmen, also ein voller Erfolg!


----------



## hugecarl (16. Oktober 2011)

Das Tues ? An der "üblichen" Stelle ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Das Tues ? An der "üblichen" Stelle ?




Jepp, an der Fehlkonstruktion, hat immerhin 1 Jahr und 3 Monate gehalten, war aber auch ein nicht ganz gewollter fetter Sprung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Yo, war gestern ein lustiger Tag in Wibe mit den Materialfistern!!! Wie schaut´s denn mit dieser Woche aus. Mittwoch gepflegt ´ne Runde shreddern?
@Muddy: Nach dem ersten Steinfeld ins flat zu hämmern ist schon ´ne krasse Sache!!!


----------



## cab2k (17. Oktober 2011)

Krass, ich roll da immer nur drüber und bin froh, wenns klappt...


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Drüber hüppen ist ja nicht ganz das Problem. Die Landung sollte man aber wohl treffen!!!    Aber Muddy wollte wohl bis zum 2. Steinfeld durch springen...


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

junge junge, was hat denn der mad muddy da wieder angestellt!?ich sach ja immer das der mal etwas abnehmen sollte, fette sau!!! 

hey chazi: was ist den heute mit ner runde ballern???ich muss den singletrail frust loswerden!!!gestern die gegend um das schloss hohenlimburg unsicher gemacht, aber nur 2 singletrails gefunden.ich glaube es könnte doch ne lebensaufgabe werden, DEN singletrail in nrw zu finden. 

kennt sich einer im balver wald, hönnetal und felsenmeer aus...gibt es da schöne singletrails???


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Jau, der Achim ist schon 'ne Qualle... Wo mag der Herr denn ballern?


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, der Achim ist schon 'ne Qualle... Wo mag der Herr denn ballern?


 

na sach ich doch... 

mir total latte, sach was!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich muss den singletrail frust loswerden!!!gestern die gegend um das schloss hohenlimburg unsicher gemacht, aber nur 2 singletrails gefunden.ich glaube es könnte doch ne lebensaufgabe werden, DEN singletrail in nrw zu finden.



Das mit der Lebensaufgabe ist doch eine gute Sache Man kommt halt viel rum und entdeckt immer wieder neues Glaub mir die Runde von Dortmund über Letmathe und Hagen hat mich etliche Jahre gekostet und selbst jetzt halte ich immer noch die Augen offen, ob sich nicht etwas neues einbauen lässt Man weiß es nachher einfach besser zu schätzen, wenn man so lange an einer Strecke arbeitet und solche Naturereignisse wie "Kyrill" ergeben auch immer neue Möglichkeiten
Gruß Jens!


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na sach ich doch... :d
> 
> mir total latte, sach was!!!



as?


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das mit der Lebensaufgabe ist doch eine gute Sache Man kommt halt viel rum und entdeckt immer wieder neues Glaub mir die Runde von Dortmund über Letmathe und Hagen hat mich etliche Jahre gekostet und selbst jetzt halte ich immer noch die Augen offen, ob sich nicht etwas neues einbauen lässt Man weiß es nachher einfach besser zu schätzen, wenn man so lange an einer Strecke arbeitet und solche Naturereignisse wie "Kyrill" ergeben auch immer neue Möglichkeiten
> Gruß Jens!


 

ja, die letzten touren hatten jede menge kultur.mal hier ein schloss, da mal eine ruine.schön ist das auch...aber ich bin nach dem italien roadtrip doch völlig versaut.ich suche einen trail, der wenigsten so ein kleines bißchen alpinen charackter hat.eng, steil, ausgesetzt mit spitzkeheren .ich denke das wird in nrw recht schwer, aber ich gebe nicht so schnell auf.ich lese schon in diversen kletterforen "mit".als nächstes checke ich mal den balver wald.

wenn dir irgendein klettersteig in nrw der mtb geeignet ist einfällt, lass es mich bitte wissen.gerne auch per pn.


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> as?


 

okay, wann???


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja, die letzten touren hatten jede menge kultur.mal hier ein schloss, da mal eine ruine.schön ist das auch...aber ich bin nach dem italien roadtrip doch völlig versaut.ich suche einen trail, der wenigsten so ein kleines bißchen alpinen charackter hat.eng, steil, ausgesetzt mit spitzkeheren .ich denke das wird in nrw recht schwer, aber ich gebe nicht so schnell auf.ich lese schon in diversen kletterforen "mit".als nächstes checke ich mal den balver wald.
> 
> wenn dir irgendein klettersteig in nrw der mtb geeignet ist einfällt, lass es mich bitte wissen.gerne auch per pn.



Hallo toje!
Da ich deinen genauen Fahrstil nicht kenne, ist es schwierig zu sagen was du unter "alpin" verstehst Ich für mich kann nur sagen, dass ich genügend Strecken kenne, die mich fordern und in die Richtung gehen. 2 Beispiele von schönen Trails kann ich hier noch einfügen
und eine normale Mittwochsrunde
und Chaz hatten wir am Samstag ja auch noch kurz gesehen und von unserer Truppe hatte Samstag auch keiner das Gefühl zu wenig Singletrais zu fahren und zu wenig gefordert zu sein und da waren schon einige dabei, die fahrtechnisch noch in einer anderen Liga spielen
Also Frust dürfte sich bei uns in den heimischen Wäldern nicht aufbauen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Versaut bist du eh. 16 Uhr unten?!


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

@ jens: mein fahrstil!?kein plan... ganz nach dem motto: runter geht`s immer irgendwie.was soll ich dazu sagen...!?am gardasee z.b. den 601 oder den 634 habe ich ganz gut hinbekommen.auch im vinschgau bin ich gut zurecht gekommen.also s3 traue ich mir schon zu.bin bestimmt nicht der überflieger in sachen fahrtechnik, aber als die letzte graupe würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht bezeichnen.  und klar gibt es hier bei uns schöne sachen.die trails an der syburg und der ruhrhöhenweg am harkortberg sind schon toll.aber ich will mehr...länger, steiler enger usw.!!! 


@ holger: 16 uhr geht klar.und was soll das heißen, das ich eh versaut bin, hä freundchen!?


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Kein Wort ohne meinen Anwalt...


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Oktober 2011)

@toje
du wirst dich wohl damit abfinden müssen, dass hier im Umkreis solche Dinge nicht möglich sind. Am ehesten wirst du rund um Winterberg fündig, was längere Abfahrten angeht und dass andere bezieht sich halt auf die Urlaube, aber umso größer ist die Freude, wenn man die Orte wieder besucht und die Bedingungen werden von Jahr zu Jahr besser für den Biker Ich kenne noch die Zeiten, wo du in den Alpen blöde Sprüche bekommen hast, wenn du im Sommer einen Lift nehmen wolltest Hier im Pott fährt man halt die Quickis und davon haben wir genügend, die mit einigen meiner Lieblingsstrecken in den Urlaubsgebieten mithalten können


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Das mit den Quickies kennt er nur zu gut. Duck und gaaaanz weit wegrenn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

@ jens: hmm, ich werde dann halt weiter suchen suchen und noch mal suchen, die lebensaufgabe halt! 
naja, im vinschagu sind die jetzt auch nicht mehr sooo bikerfreundlich.da gibt es auch schon die ein oder andere seilbahn, die keine biker mehr mitnimmt.es heißt, man höre und staune, die einheimischen downhiller hätten sich da total daneben benommen und sogar den einen oder anderen wanderer abgeschossen!?aber für nen richtig guten trail "quäle" ich mich auch 1000-2000hm hoch...dauert dann halt nur etwas. 

@ holger: stimmt, deine frau hat mir schon öfter ihr leid geklagt.


----------



## hugecarl (17. Oktober 2011)

Heute 16 Uhr an der AS ? Yay, hab heute Zeit


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Heute 16 Uhr an der AS ? Yay, hab heute Zeit


 

cool, na dann...drauf und dran!!!16 uhr unten am parkplatz.


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Yeah!!!

@Toje: MEINE Frau hat KEINEN Grund zu klagen...


----------



## hugecarl (17. Oktober 2011)

Dann bis später


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Yeah!!!
> 
> @Toje: MEINE Frau hat KEINEN Grund zu klagen...


 


wenn du meinst...


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wenn du meinst...



Nicht meinen....wissen!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch so um 16Uhr anner AS...vielleicht auch ein paar Minuten früher

Tante Edith: Kann doch nicht, muss erstmal den Gino besuchen;D


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> @ jens: hmm, ich werde dann halt weiter suchen suchen und noch mal suchen, die lebensaufgabe halt!
> naja, im vinschagu sind die jetzt auch nicht mehr sooo bikerfreundlich.da gibt es auch schon die ein oder andere seilbahn, die keine biker mehr mitnimmt.es heißt, man höre und staune, die einheimischen downhiller hätten sich da total daneben benommen und sogar den einen oder anderen wanderer abgeschossen!?aber für nen richtig guten trail "quäle" ich mich auch 1000-2000hm hoch...dauert dann halt nur etwas.
> 
> @ holger: stimmt, deine frau hat mir schon öfter ihr leid geklagt.




Die Qualle fürchtet der Toje hat nen Trailflasch bekommen und kommt vom Trip nich mehr runter,... verständlich in Italien, dagegen hilft nur 1 - 2 Wochen Friesland und Du wirst den Ofen ablecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (17. Oktober 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich bin auch so um 16Uhr anner AS...vielleicht auch ein paar Minuten früher
> 
> Tante Edith: Kann doch nicht, muss erstmal den Gino besuchen;D



Hat die Kuchengabel wieder/noch immer/mal wieder ne Leckage? Vielleicht doch wieder ne Boxxer ohne Öl, die kann nicht Siffen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hat die Kuchengabel wieder/noch immer/mal wieder ne Leckage? Vielleicht doch wieder ne Boxxer ohne Öl, die kann nicht Siffen



Kuchengabel? Also meine Gabel läuft 1a.

Musste Gino so eine Fuchs 40 Gabel bringen, weil die gar nichts mehr tut. Und dann hab ich mich festgeschnackt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Oktober 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Kuchengabel? Also meine Gabel läuft 1a.
> 
> Musste Gino so eine Fuchs 40 Gabel bringen, weil die gar nichts mehr tut. Und dann hab ich mich festgeschnackt




So sind sie die Füchse , stinken und markieren überall Ihr Revier..


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Die Qualle fürchtet der Toje hat nen Trailflasch bekommen und kommt vom Trip nich mehr runter,... verständlich in Italien, dagegen hilft nur 1 - 2 Wochen Friesland und Du wirst den Ofen ablecken....


 Sehr geil....


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> So sind sie die Füchse , stinken und markieren überall Ihr Revier..


Der RS-Ölmief muss ja übertüncht werden...


War gerade wieder richtig schön an der AS. I love it...  

@Ray: Du kannst ruhig so´ne Boxxer fahren. Das Piekserchen reicht für dich...  

Für Toje: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8835586&postcount=2136


----------



## hugecarl (17. Oktober 2011)

War zwar anstrengend - tat aber echt gut.


----------



## chaz (17. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja...Ursache und Wirkung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8829051&postcount=2654


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2011)

@ achim: ja, ich werde nicht locker lassen...demnächst mal am rothaarsteig angreifen!!!  aber ich muss zugeben das die as heute auch reichlich spaß gebracht hat!!!was ist eigentlich mit dir diese woche, do. schon was vor???wegen de mucke und so... 

@ holger: der erste link gibt mir zu denken...der zweite link ist einfach nur der hammer!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Oktober 2011)

Schon übler Stunt... hatte ich auch heut gesehen. War nur zu doof so nen Video einzubetten, wie in dem Thread... weiß einer wie das geht?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Oktober 2011)

Warum gibts eigentlich Google und warum überhaupt eine Forumsanleitung. Sie wird eh von 99% nicht gelesen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=videos#faq_videos_einbetten


----------



## FunkyRay (17. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6PEYE5sGyA
Funzt halt nicht so ganz, den Versuch hab ich auch schon gemacht, der macht halt nen normalen Link drauß, wenn die Option: "Links automatisch umwandeln" an ist und wenn man die Option ausstellt, dann sieht es halt so aus wie jetzt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> @ achim: ja, ich werde nicht locker lassen...demnächst mal am rothaarsteig angreifen!!!  aber ich muss zugeben das die as heute auch reichlich spaß gebracht hat!!!was ist eigentlich mit dir diese woche, do. schon was vor???wegen de mucke und so...
> 
> @ holger: der erste link gibt mir zu denken...der zweite link ist einfach nur der hammer!!!




Immer ran an den Speck ..am Donnerstag..und Rothaarsteig ist der totale Rotz, bin mal da Wandern gegangen...ne Waldautobahn ist ein sch***dreck dagegen, vergiss das bloß!!


----------



## chaz (18. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Immer ran an den Speck ..am Donnerstag..und Rothaarsteig ist der totale Rotz, bin mal da Wandern gegangen...ne Waldautobahn ist ein sch***dreck dagegen, vergiss das bloß!!



Jetzt nimm dem suchenden Jung nicht seine Illusionen...


----------



## BenderB (18. Oktober 2011)

toje kann grad nicht antworten, der ist bestimmt grad unterwegs sich ein Hardtail kaufen 
(nachdem er gestern wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen ist)


----------



## chaz (18. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch nichts für alte Leute...


----------



## toje (18. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts für alte Leute...




na du musst dich ja bestens damit auskennen!!! 


aber mal was anderes, ich glaube ich muss schon wieder auf reisen gehen: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17092


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Oktober 2011)

Soll ja morgen nicht so viel regenen

Jemand lust ne Runde zu shreddern? AS oder Kohlensiepen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (18. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na du musst dich ja bestens damit auskennen!!!
> 
> 
> aber mal was anderes, ich glaube ich muss schon wieder auf reisen gehen: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17092


 
Bye the Way, da fahre ich bald hin


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

16 Uhr AS und ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## BenderB (19. Oktober 2011)

denke ich werde auch an der AS auftauchen.
16 Uhr Parkplatz?
Muss mich aber erstmal locker mit dem neuen (gebrauchten) Rad einrollen...


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Yepp. Unten am Parkplatz.


----------



## BenderB (19. Oktober 2011)

btw. habe eben dieses Bild gesehen und musste irgendwie sofort an toje denken: auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Gral, ähh, Trail:


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist eigentlich reeferman3000 und warum war er Sonntag nicht in Winterberg?

Und ist mit dem Grauen alles ok? Hab ihn länger nichtmehr gelesen


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Graue hat in seiner neuen Hütte noch keinen Internet-Anschluß. Und trommeln funzt hier nicht.  
Und reeferman hatte wohl keine Mitfahrgelegenheit für Sonntag.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. Oktober 2011)

16Uhr AS!


----------



## BenderB (19. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Graue hat in seiner neuen Hütte noch keinen Internet-Anschluß. Und trommeln funzt hier nicht.


Schonmal was von nem Akustik-Koppler gehört? Früher gab es sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Graue und Technik...


----------



## Kurtchen (19. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 16 Uhr AS und ich bin dabei!!!



Ihr habts gut wer kann schon so früh


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch egal, ob früh, spät oder am WE. Viele lassen sich doch eh nicht blicken.


----------



## cab2k (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd ja kommen, bin aber leider krank 
Dabei hab ich so bock, weil ich n neues Bike hab :/
Am WE bin ich vorr. am Kohlensiepen anzutreffen, Samstag auf jeden Fall, Sonntag evtll. auch, je nachdem, wie der Sa. Abend so verläuft 
Hat noch jemand bock auf Witten oder habt ihr andere/bessere Pläne?


----------



## hugecarl (19. Oktober 2011)

Neues Bike ? Wat für eins ?
Achja, WE kann ich nur Sonntag - und dann hab ich zwei Wochen Ferien


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag Wibe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (19. Oktober 2011)

Kein Geld


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dann wäre ich Sonntag Willingen dabei


----------



## BenderB (19. Oktober 2011)

a) Braucht man heute eigentlich noch Autan für AS / TT, oder sind die Mücken und Zecken inzwischen satt oder verreckt?

b) friert man sich in kurzer Hose die Klöten ab, oder geht das klar?

c) sollte mein gelber Schuhkarton um 16 Uhr schon auf dem Parkplatz stehen, ich aber nicht da sein, dann kuller ich schonmal den TT runter. Wenn Ihr wollt, könntet Ihr mich da abholen ("Der kleine Daniel möchte gerne aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden.") oder ich komm kurz nach Vier nach zur AS. Versuche aber pünktlich wieder am Parkplatz zu sein, nur falls ich vor lauter Euphorie die Zeit vergesse


----------



## hugecarl (19. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> b) friert man sich in kurzer Hose die Klöten ab, oder geht das klar?



Geht klar. Auch ohne Bike


----------



## cab2k (19. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Neues Bike ? Wat für eins ?
> Achja, WE kann ich nur Sonntag - und dann hab ich zwei Wochen Ferien



Gebrauchtes Hackengas 2wo20  Voll geil!
Sonntag WiBe wär schön, aber früh aufstehn wird bei mir nix...


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

@Bender: Die Mücken sind ausgewandert. Kurze Hose reicht. Hast doch noch Schoner. Das Paradies liegt übrigens auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Oktober 2011)

Faustregel:
Temperatur >= 0° - Kurze Hose, sonst gibts sicher dumme Sprüche
Temperatur < 0° - Lange Hose gestattet, dumme Sprüche gibts trotzdem


----------



## BenderB (19. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Temperatur < 0° - Lange Hose gestattet, dumme Sprüche gibts trotzdem


lol, war klar


----------



## BenderB (19. Oktober 2011)

musste noch etwas bei der Arbeit nachsitzen, komme etwas später und dann direkt zur AS... bis gleich!


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Faustregel:
> Temperatur >= 0° - Kurze Hose, sonst gibts sicher dumme Sprüche
> Temperatur < 0° - Lange Hose gestattet, dumme Sprüche gibts trotzdem



Manche bekommen wetter- und radunabhängig Sprüche um die Ohren. Jeder das, was er verdient. Ach ja: zu deiner sig fällt mir ein: Du hast keine Freunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauch auch keine, ich hab mich!


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Schlechter Umgang.


----------



## hugecarl (19. Oktober 2011)

cab2k schrieb:


> Gebrauchtes Hackengas 2wo20  Voll geil!



Bilder!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. Oktober 2011)

Aufm Weg zur AS hat mir nen Dulli ne Beule ins Auto gefahren


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Aufm Weg zur AS hat mir nen Dulli ne Beule ins Auto gefahren



F.ck! Waren eh nur am TT. Hat aber Spaß gemacht, mal wieder im Modder zu spielen...


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Kapott:


----------



## BenderB (19. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kapott:


 ach was, da nimmst Du ein bißchen schwarzen Auspufflack und dann ist das wie neu


----------



## cab2k (19. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Bilder!



Bike steht leider nicht zuhause 
Vllt. Morgen.


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Ersatz ist schon organisiert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kapott:




Vandale!


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Selbaaaa!


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2011)

Haste schon´nen neuen Hinterbau?


----------



## BenderB (20. Oktober 2011)

¡Hola pendejos!
Kann mir mal bitte jemand WiBe-erfahrenes folgenden Satz übersetzen:

*"Ab Sonntagnachmittag, den 16.10.2011, müssen wir wie jedes Jahr  die 4 X Strecke und die Durchfahrt Truvativ Slopestyle zur Giro Free  Cross/ Fun Ride Strecke sperren. Die Bobbahn beginnt mit ihrem  internationalen Training, dadurch ist eine Durchfahrt nicht mehr  möglich. Alle anderen Strecken können weiterhin genutzt werden!*"

Heisst das, dass die 4x UND Slopestyle UND Free Cross UND Fun Ride geschlossen sind, oder kann man Slopestyle, Free Cross und Fun Ride nutzen, man kann nur nicht vom Slopestyle zum Free Cross und Fun Ride wechseln?

TIA


----------



## chaz (20. Oktober 2011)

Ganz einfach: 4X ist zu. Slopestyle ist offen, man kommt aber nicht mehr zum Funride, außer über den Free-X.


----------



## BenderB (20. Oktober 2011)

ausgezeichnet, thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Haste schon´nen neuen Hinterbau?




Nö, 

baue ich heute aus und schicke ich morgen wech, die wollen das Altteil und ab morgen bin ich dann auch im Urlaub, eine Woche Ostseeküste und keine Berge!

Ich werde bei Rückankunft unsere Berge zu schätzen wissen ja ja nich so wie der Schwerter der verwöhnte Trailsucher und Singletrailfetischist...

Ich geb mir quasi den Blues...intravenös!


----------



## chaz (20. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> baue ich heute aus und schicke ich morgen wech, die wollen das Altteil und ab morgen bin ich dann auch im Urlaub, eine Woche Ostseeküste und keine Berge!
> 
> ...



 Viel Spaß!


----------



## hugecarl (20. Oktober 2011)

Jemand Lust Sonntag in den heimischen Gefilden zu fahren ?


----------



## chaz (20. Oktober 2011)

Nö.


----------



## TDisbike (20. Oktober 2011)

> Jemand Lust Sonntag in den heimischen Gefilden zu fahren ?



Yea! Hätte definitiv Bock! In welchem Zustand ist denn momentan der Ofen? Oder wo wollteste hin?

LG
Timo
(der der dich mal mitgenommen hat vom TT im Winter... mein ich zumindest  )


----------



## BenderB (20. Oktober 2011)

Hola!
Je nachdem wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muss und wie meine Lust danach aussieht würde ich ggf. mal ne Runde am Berch rumrömern.
Und Samstag werd ich mich von WiBe entjungfern lassen (da ich Sonntag leider schon verplant bin).
Hasta luego!


----------



## TDisbike (20. Oktober 2011)

mmmm WiBe am SA klingnt auch... wie voll warn das eigentlich letzten SO?


----------



## hugecarl (20. Oktober 2011)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Yea! Hätte definitiv Bock! In welchem Zustand ist denn momentan der Ofen? Oder wo wollteste hin?
> 
> LG
> Timo
> (der der dich mal mitgenommen hat vom TT im Winter... mein ich zumindest  )



Genau der bin ich  Ofen dürfte gehen ... brauche nur ne Mitnahmegelegenheit 



BenderB schrieb:


> Hola!
> Je nachdem wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muss und wie meine Lust danach aussieht würde ich ggf. mal ne Runde am Berch rumrömern.
> Und Samstag werd ich mich von WiBe entjungfern lassen (da ich Sonntag leider schon verplant bin).
> Hasta luego!



Sag morgen nochmal Bescheid wann, wäre wohl auch dabei, wenn du mich vielleicht irgendwo einsammeln könntest ?


----------



## cab2k (20. Oktober 2011)

Evtll bin ich morgen auch am Berch, kommt drauf an, wielange ich arbeiten muss.


----------



## BenderB (20. Oktober 2011)

Asskla, sobald ich was absehen kann, werde ich Laut geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Oktober 2011)

TDisbike schrieb:


> ... wie voll warn das eigentlich letzten SO?


Sehr...


----------



## BenderB (21. Oktober 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Sag morgen nochmal Bescheid wann, wäre wohl auch dabei, wenn du mich vielleicht irgendwo einsammeln könntest ?


Mein derzeitiger Plan sieht vor, so gegen 14:45 im Dortmunder Osten loszufahren.


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2011)

Du wohnst in Brackel oder?
Zeitlich würde das passen. Warten wir nochmal ab was der Cab sagt ob bzw wann er kann


----------



## BenderB (21. Oktober 2011)

ja, ok


----------



## BenderB (21. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Mein derzeitiger Plan sieht vor, so gegen 14:45 im Dortmunder Osten loszufahren.


bin noch @work, wird etwas später. Melde mich, wenn ich was absehen kann.


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar.


----------



## BenderB (21. Oktober 2011)

Schei$$e, kann noch nicht sagen, wie spät es wird.
Wieso fällt eigentlich immer allen Leuten am Freitag kurz vor Feierabend noch etwas ein, was sie GANZ DRINGEND NOCH HEUTE brauchen? 
Sage Bescheid, so bald ich kann. Falls Du ne andere Mitfahrgelegenheit auftun kannst: tu es! Bei mir ist leider etwas unsicher


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja kein Problem. Ich kann warten


----------



## reeferman3000 (21. Oktober 2011)

@ bender u co. Heu leude wo düst ihr denn hin ????
ZUm Berch oder AS TT ??? Sagt mal an komm dann auchh so gegen 5... greets 
Reeferman 3000


Aja was geht mit WB? würde mcih Samstag vielleicht auch anschliessen oder vielleicht selber ein Auto stellen, wie gesagt würde mir in WB ein Bike mieten wollen, also wenn ich irgenwo mitfahr dann oh ne BIke !
Um das ganze besser besprecen zu können villeicht PM mit Handynummer.....

BEI DER gELEGENHEIT WÜRDE ICH AUCH meinen neuen TUGTONER mit einem Trainingspartner ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2011)

Tag auch ... ich düs bisher nirgendwo hin. Für ne Tour dürfte es jetzt aber n bissel spät sein. Meine Lampe is nich aufgeladen. Ne Kurze Runde Bmark wäre aber okay


----------



## BenderB (21. Oktober 2011)

Echt beschissen, aber ich hänge hier auf der Arbeit fest und kann nicht abschätzen, wie lange das noch dauert hier 
Wird wohl nix mit biken heute bei mir


----------



## reeferman3000 (21. Oktober 2011)

O.K. Herr Brandanschlag wie sieht aus dann Viermark hoch und dann gucken ???

Also August treffen oder so...oder halt PN mit Handynummer ??


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2011)

Augustinum 5 Uhr, mal gucken wie weit ich hoch komme... kann sein dass ich ab dem Stück vonner Autobahnbrücke schieben muss, da meine Ausdauer unterirdisch ist 
PN kommt sofort.


----------



## cab2k (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte wir wolln zum Berch? Ich mach mich kurz feddich und würd dann los, wäre also entweder in 30/35 min am berch, oder in 20 am Augustinus...


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2011)

Viertel nach am Augustinum. So hab ich mich jetz mit dem Reeferman verständigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cab2k (21. Oktober 2011)

Jut, also ich fahr jetzt los, werd dann aber wohl schonma nach oben, wir werden uns dann irgendwo schon treffen, falls ich es bis viertel nach nich wieder nach unten schaffe


----------



## reeferman3000 (21. Oktober 2011)

@Bender ....Was ist los...fährst Du morgen nach WB ????


----------



## BenderB (21. Oktober 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> @Bender ....Was ist los...fährst Du morgen nach WB ????


Hallo!
Ja, ich fahre morgen nach WB.
Abfahrt Dortmund-Brackel ist 7:15 Uhr (mein Auto ist nicht so schnell, ich rechne mit guten 1,5h Fahrzeit).
Auf dem Rückweg fahre ich aber nur bis Werl, da ich dort meine Eltern besuchen werde.
Trotzdem Interesse?


----------



## BenderB (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal weg. Falls Du mit willst und es schaffst, morgen um 7:15 am Start zu sein, dann meld Dich nochmal, ggf. per PN mit Deiner Handynummer. Ich gucke wahrscheinlich erst morgen früh wieder hier rein. Treffpunkt wäre entweder hier in Brackel, z.B. an der Aral-Tanke (U43 bis Brackel-Verwaltungsstelle) oder wenn Dir das zu früh ist und Du nachkommen willst könnte man sich ja auch in WB treffen.

Nächsten Samstag bin ich übrigens in Willingen, sofern das Wetter es zuläßt.

Wünsche ansonsten schonmal allen ein schönes Wochenende!!


----------



## cab2k (21. Oktober 2011)

Hachja, ich wär auch gerne Morgen in WiBe, gerade, weils heut mit dem neuen Hobel so gut geklappt hat. Leider passt es Zeitlich überhaupt nicht und auch nächstes Wochenende (Willingen) wird wohl nix... Muss ich mich wohl bis zum nächsten Jahr gedulden


----------



## BenderB (22. Oktober 2011)

Schade 

so, bin dann mal wech...


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin, ihr Luschen!!! Alle schon im Winterschlaf? Wie sieht´s aus, morgen wer unterwegs? Bin für ´ne gepflegte Ballerei zu haben!


----------



## toje (24. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, ihr Luschen!!! Alle schon im Winterschlaf? Wie sieht´s aus, morgen wer unterwegs? Bin für ´ne gepflegte Ballerei zu haben?


 

moin moin, 

wo soll es denn hingehen???


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Egal, sach was! Von mir aus wieder AS.


----------



## toje (24. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Egal, sach was! Von mir aus wieder AS.


 

ja lass mal morgen gucken...bin gerade noch etwas platt vom we!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Tour auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Trail? Bin aber auch noch platt von gestern. War aber ein geiler Tag.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2432279893848


----------



## toje (24. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tour auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Trail?


 

ja, zwar "nur" rund um dortmund...aber auch da kannste reichlich km und hm sammeln.und auch neue trails finden...


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Oh, der Herr scheint zufrieden zu sein?!


----------



## toje (24. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Oh, der Herr scheint zufrieden zu sein?!


 

joar, man wird bescheidener im laufe der zeit.  wir haben da echt einen netten trail gefunden.direkt vor der haustür...und ich kannte den noch nicht.


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Musst du mir mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen.


----------



## BenderB (24. Oktober 2011)

¡Hola!
Winterberg am Samstag war voll cool, hat echt total Bock gemacht!! Nur etwas frisch war es.
Bei der ersten Fahrt mit der Seilbahn am DH lag unter dem ersten Pfeiler ein Bike, was wohl vom Haken gerutscht war...  ich hatte so Schiss, dass mein Rad auch irgendwann absegelt! Hat aber immer gut gegangen 
Diesen Samstag wollte ich ja wahrscheinlich nach Willingen (weil ein Arbeitskollege gefragt hat, ob ich auch dahin kommen will). Dazu mal drei Fragen:
- wie findet ihr den Freeride-Track in Willingen?
- stimmt es, dass man vom Ende des Tacks bis zum Lift noch ewig weit trampeln muss? (meinte so'n Vogel mit dem ich in der DH-Seilbahn in WB saß)
- DH als Anfänger lieber ganz lassen, oder kann man mal easy-peasy über Chickenway runterrollen lassen?

Morgen habe ich leider nen Termin und kann nicht mit shredden


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Oktober 2011)

Freeride in Willingen find ich den Knaller, Flowig, schöne Sprünge und schnell.
Den DH kannst schon runterrollen, nimm dir aber Zeit oder jemanden der die Strecke kennt, nicht das du plötzlich doch vor nem Sprung stehst


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> - wie findet ihr den Freeride-Track in Willingen?
> - stimmt es, dass man vom Ende des Tacks bis zum Lift noch ewig weit trampeln muss? (meinte so'n Vogel mit dem ich in der DH-Seilbahn in WB saß)
> - DH als Anfänger lieber ganz lassen, oder kann man mal easy-peasy über Chickenway runterrollen lassen?



a) Der Freeride ist ganz witzig. Nutze den aber eigentlich nur zum einrollern.
b) Etwas radeln bis zur Station muss man schon, ist aber nicht so weit.
c) Man kann überall ´nen chickenway nehmen. Mach aber vorher ´ne langsame Streckenbesichtigung. Das Ding ist ´ne andere Liga als Wibe.


----------



## hugecarl (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Schweine in Willingen stehen ja voll auf Stepdowns im Steinfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (24. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> a) Der Freeride ist ganz witzig. Nutze den aber eigentlich nur zum einrollern.
> b) Etwas radeln bis zur Station muss man schon, ist aber nicht so weit.
> c) Man kann überall ´nen chickenway nehmen. Mach aber vorher ´ne langsame Streckenbesichtigung. Das Ding ist ´ne andere Liga als Wibe.



zu c) Was hast Du gesagt?? Einfach mit Schwung runterbrettern? no risk - no fun!? Geschwindigkeit ist mein Freund?!! Alles klar! 
Irgendwie fehlt hier ein Smiley mit Gips und Krücken.

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, so als Anfänger mit unbekanntem Rad und dazu der Matsch und die z.T. sehr glitschigen Wurzeln, da fand ich den DH in WiBe schon ganz schön schwierig und bin froh, dass ich mich wenigstens nicht gemault habe. Mir fehlt halt noch etwas die Übung, aber das wird schon noch.


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Für Bender: 


In Willingen hilft auch nur Geschwindigkeit. Und Eier! Wie gesagt, gegen Willingen ist Wibe ´ne Autobahn.


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Omg! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8860077&postcount=2191


----------



## BenderB (24. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Omg! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8860077&postcount=2191


Muhahahahaha, da sind ja echt geile dabei.
Wäre ich bei Gesichtsbuch, würd ich nur noch so'n Müll schreiben


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Oktober 2011)

Meld dich an, vielleicht wären wir dann hier vor deinem Müll verschont 

Ich konnte mir den nicht verkneifen


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Und von dir werden wir überall belästigt....

Ich konnte mir den nicht verkneifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (24. Oktober 2011)

Versteh ich nicht


----------



## hugecarl (24. Oktober 2011)

Wann is morgen AS ? Würde vllt auch kommen


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Egal. Von mir aus 15 Uhr.


----------



## toje (24. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Egal. Von mir aus 15 Uhr.




es gibt leute die auch noch arbeiten müssen für ihr geld.vor 16 uhr schaffe ich das nicht.


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann beeile dich mal, Jonge!!!


----------



## BenderB (25. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> es gibt leute die auch noch arbeiten müssen für ihr geld.vor 16 uhr schaffe ich das nicht.


ar... was? was müssen die? ar... wie? was ist das?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Hat jemand bock am Samstag nach Willingen?


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab Samstag leider keine Zeit  Plane Montag oder Dienstag Willingen ein. Evtl. auch Sonntag ab 14Uhr, da ich eh im Sauerland unterwegs bin.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Oktober 2011)

Montag könnte ich auch, aber in der Woche ist der Lift soooo langsam


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Oktober 2011)

Wir stecken dem Liftwart nen 5er zu. Denk dran, Dienstag ist frei, da werden viele nen Brücktag genommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (25. Oktober 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat jemand bock am Samstag nach Willingen?


Moin!
Bin am Samstag sowieso in Willingen, werde mich aber hauptsächlich mit dem Freeride beschäftigen, da ich dort mit nem Arbeitskollegen und seiner Freundin verabredet bin. Würde auch gern mal den DH fahren, aber muss mir das Ding vorher mal anschauen, da sich hier ja alle einig sind, dass das Ding nicht so ohne ist und ich absoluter Anfänger bin.
Andererseits könntest Du mir dann direkt mal die Ideallinie zeigen


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Oktober 2011)

Seine Ideallinie willst du nicht fahren


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2011)

Was´n gleich mit ballern?


----------



## hugecarl (25. Oktober 2011)

Bin für 16 Uhr


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2011)

Das doch mal ´ne Ansage.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wir stecken dem Liftwart nen 5er zu. Denk dran, Dienstag ist frei, da werden viele nen Brücktag genommen haben



Ich glaube mit 5 bekommt der aber die Mehrkosten an Strom nicht gedeckt! Aber können wir ja versuchen!
Ich fahr dann Samstag und Montag nach Willingen



BenderB schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bin am Samstag sowieso in Willingen, werde mich aber hauptsächlich mit dem Freeride beschäftigen, da ich dort mit nem Arbeitskollegen und seiner Freundin verabredet bin. Würde auch gern mal den DH fahren, aber muss mir das Ding vorher mal anschauen, da sich hier ja alle einig sind, dass das Ding nicht so ohne ist und ich absoluter Anfänger bin.
> Andererseits könntest Du mir dann direkt mal die Ideallinie zeigen



Gerne



NuMetal schrieb:


> Seine Ideallinie willst du nicht fahren



Sooo ideal ist die Linie auch wieder nicht!


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Oktober 2011)

Naja, Ideal genug, dass 1-2 Doubles mitgenommen werden und noch so einige Nettigkeiten

Also Wetter sieht für Montag gut aus, dann wäre wohl auch der Herr Chaz am start. Vielleicht bekommen wir noch 1-2 Leute zusammen, dann müssen die aufdrehen, wenn wir unsere 1:50er Zeiten in den DH brennen


----------



## hugecarl (25. Oktober 2011)

Zug verpasst


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Oktober 2011)

Du hast nen Fahrrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (25. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du hast nen Fahrrad!



Und du hast ein Spezi


----------



## batmanandi (25. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Also Wetter sieht für Montag gut aus, dann wäre wohl auch der Herr Chaz am start. Vielleicht bekommen wir noch 1-2 Leute zusammen, dann müssen die aufdrehen, wenn wir unsere 1:50er Zeiten in den DH brennen




Montag würd ich wohl auch dahin kutschern...


----------



## chaz (25. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Also Wetter sieht für Montag gut aus, dann wäre wohl auch der Herr Chaz am start.


Ist er nicht! Muss an die Schüppe.


NuMetal schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir noch 1-2 Leute zusammen, dann müssen die aufdrehen, wenn wir unsere 3:50er Zeiten in den DH brennen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. Oktober 2011)

batmanandi schrieb:


> Montag würd ich wohl auch dahin kutschern...



Dann kann ich dich mitnehmen!


----------



## batmanandi (26. Oktober 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dich mitnehmen!



Super !


----------



## chaz (26. Oktober 2011)

Bin morgen 16 Uhr an der AS. Sonst noch jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmoo3 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jungs!
Ich bin vor kurzem aus dem Sauerland hier nach Dortmund gezogen und hab jetzt schon echt Entzugserscheinungen vom Biken 
Jetzt isses nichts mehr mit 10 min bis zum nächsten Lift.
Gibts hier in DO nen paar nette Trails auf denen man zumindest nen kurzen FR/DH Spaß hat ?


----------



## toje (27. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin morgen 16 Uhr an der AS. Sonst noch jemand Lust?


 

ich ich ich!!!


----------



## toje (27. Oktober 2011)

elmoo3 schrieb:


> Gibts hier in DO nen paar nette Trails auf denen man zumindest nen kurzen FR/DH Spaß hat ?


 

ja, die gibt es...


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich ich ich!!!



 So muss das!!!


----------



## BenderB (27. Oktober 2011)

elmoo3 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> Ich bin vor kurzem aus dem Sauerland hier nach Dortmund gezogen und hab jetzt schon echt Entzugserscheinungen vom Biken
> Jetzt isses nichts mehr mit 10 min bis zum nächsten Lift.
> Gibts hier in DO nen paar nette Trails auf denen man zumindest nen kurzen FR/DH Spaß hat ?


{Dummschwätz on}
Also ich bin öfters mal in Warstein, aber habe da noch nie nen Lift gesehen  Fahren könnte man ja bestimmt den Steinbruch runter 
{Dummschwätz off}
Herzlich willkommen in Do!


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Also ich bin öfters mal in Warstein, aber habe da noch nie nen Lift gesehen  Fahren könnte man ja bestimmt den Steinbruch runter



Klugschei$$modus an (wie immer): Die haben da nebenan sowas wie´n Bikepark. Und da gibbet auch ´nen Lift! (Klugschei$$modus bleibt auf stand by)


----------



## BenderB (27. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Klugschei$$modus an (wie immer): Die haben da nebenan sowas wie´n Bikepark. Und da gibbet auch ´nen Lift! (Klugschei$$modus bleibt auf stand by)



wuz!!??!!??!! wo denn da genau?
Meinst Du, Schwiegereltern in spe werden mißtrauisch, wenn ich demnächst immer mein Bike zum Kaffee trinken mitbringe? 

Edith: aahhhh Kallenhardt quasi... soso
und wie ist das da so? gut?


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Oktober 2011)

Verbieten die dir das Fahrradfahren?


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> wuz!!??!!??!! wo denn da genau?
> Meinst Du, Schwiegereltern in spe werden mißtrauisch, wenn ich demnächst immer mein Bike zum Kaffee trinken mitbringe?


Nee, die werden misstrauisch, wenn du sie zum Kaffee trinken in den Bikepark bestellst...


BenderB schrieb:


> wuz!!??!!??!! Edith: aahhhh Kallenhardt quasi... soso
> und wie ist das da so? gut?


Keine Ahnung. Die Bilder und Videos haben mich nie gereizt. Da fahre ich doch lieber ein paar Kilometer weiter nach Wibe/Willingen.


----------



## BenderB (27. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Verbieten die dir das Fahrradfahren?


Nöö, das nicht. Ich meine nur, dass es weniger gesellig ist, wenn die Kaffee trinken und ich währendessen im Bikepark abhänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (27. Oktober 2011)

Och... hauptsache du hast spaß, oder? Und die sind doch auch ganz froh, ihre Tochter mal für 1-2 Stunden für sich zu haben, um über die lästern zu können


----------



## BenderB (27. Oktober 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Och... hauptsache du hast spaß, oder? Und die sind doch auch ganz froh, ihre Tochter mal für 1-2 Stunden für sich zu haben, um über die lästern zu können


ich wüßte zwar nicht, was es da zu lästern gäbe, aber wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht


----------



## elmoo3 (27. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Die Bilder und Videos haben mich nie gereizt. Da fahre ich doch lieber ein paar Kilometer weiter nach Wibe/Willingen.



Klar der Bikepark in Kallenhardt kann mit Winterberg und Willingen nicht mithalten und ob sich eine fahrt aus Dortmund extra dorthin lohnt kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Wenn man Dirtjumpen will vielleicht schon.
Trotzdem ist es natürlich ein Luxus wenn man zwei FR und eine DH Strecke mit Lift hat zu denen man auch mal eben für 2-3 Stunden nach Feierabend rüberradelt. Sowas hat Dortmund ja leider nicht zu bieten 
Wenn ihr euch aber mal zu irgend einem Secret Spot aufmacht wäres ganz cool wenn ich iwo Anschluss finden könnte.


----------



## reeferman3000 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leude, würde mcih auch gern nach Willingen anschließen bzw. Mo oder Dienstag auch selber nach WB o. Willingen fahren.


Ach ******* schafe es auch erst viel zu spät zur AS und dann wirds schon bald Dunkel und solche eher schnellen Sachen sind mit Lampe eher grenzwertig.

Aber vielleicht schaff ichs ja doch gegen 5

Greets


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Oktober 2011)

Montag sind halt mind. 3 von uns in Willingen, da kannst dich gern anschließen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Oktober 2011)

Wer will denn Samstag noch mit nach Willingen?

Hätte da noch Plätze frei


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2011)

@Toje: War echt klasse gerade an der AS! Hatte einen hohen Spaßfaktor!


----------



## toje (27. Oktober 2011)

elmoo3 schrieb:


> Klar der Bikepark in Kallenhardt kann mit Winterberg und Willingen nicht mithalten und ob sich eine fahrt aus Dortmund extra dorthin lohnt kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Wenn man Dirtjumpen will vielleicht schon.
> Trotzdem ist es natürlich ein Luxus wenn man zwei FR und eine DH Strecke mit Lift hat zu denen man auch mal eben für 2-3 Stunden nach Feierabend rüberradelt. Sowas hat Dortmund ja leider nicht zu bieten
> Wenn ihr euch aber mal zu irgend einem Secret Spot aufmacht wäres ganz cool wenn ich iwo Anschluss finden könnte.




das ist wahrer luxus, habe ich heute erst wieder gemerkt, shit schieberei!!! aber das ballern hat heute mal so richtig laune gemacht!!!


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> das ist wahrer luxus, habe ich heute erst wieder gemerkt, shit schieberei!!!



Jau, das Schieben war wieder die Hölle. Der Graue meinte gerade auch, wir sollten uns am Sonntag den Luxus eines Liftes gönnen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (28. Oktober 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wer will denn Samstag noch mit nach Willingen?
> 
> Hätte da noch Plätze frei


Also ich werde auf jeden Fall am Samstag in Willingen sein. Da ich mich aber dort mit Arbeitskollegen treffe und wir wohl die meiste Zeit am Freeride sein werden, falle ich für gemeinsames DH-Shredden aus. Abgesehen davon, dass ich den DH wohl sowieso ertmal nur im Schneckentempo fahren werde.
Wann willst Du denn los?
Schöne Grüße und 'thank God it's friday'!!


----------



## toje (28. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, das Schieben war wieder die Hölle. Der Graue meinte gerade auch, wir sollten uns am Sonntag den Luxus eines Liftes gönnen!!!


 

ich muss arbeiten am sonntag!!! 
habe aber gerade mit dem kira gequatscht...wir wollen am di. auf jeden fall nach wibe, ihr auch???und am we dann lieber auf den kira-track!!!seit ihr dabei...klar, auf jeden fall, oder???


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> seit ihr dabei...klar, auf jeden fall, oder???



Toje ist wieder da!!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Oktober 2011)

I love you all!


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

was ist denn mit heute? Etwas Berch?


----------



## toje (28. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Toje ist wieder da!!!!


 

hmm, ja...man(n) kann ja auch ballern gehen UND singletrails fahren.das ballern hat schon extrem spass gemacht gestern!  aber enduro touren werde ich nätürlich auch weiter fahren, wahrscheinlich schon heute nachmittag.die super langen steilen ausgesetzten trails gibt es wohl wirklich nur im urlaub.also freue ich mich schon mal auf das nächste jahr, nächster roadtrip zu den endlosen alpinen singletrails dieser welt. 


@ ray: was willst du uns damit sagen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (28. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> was ist denn mit heute? Etwas Berch?


 

äh, der kira wollte heute nachmittag wieder mit dem enduro durch das dickicht peitschen.bisse dabei???


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

Nö, Beine sind für ´ne Tour zu schlapp (schei$$ Schieberei von gestern und NR von vorgestern sei Dank). Bergab rollern geht aber bestimmt.


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> @ ray: was willst du uns damit sagen???



Das weiss er bestimmt selber nicht.


----------



## toje (28. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö, Beine sind für ´ne Tour zu schlapp (schei$$ Schieberei von gestern und NR von vorgestern sei Dank). Bergab rollern geht aber bestimmt.


 

hmm, ich habe dem kira jetzt schon zugesagt.evtl. kann ich ja noch nen nr rausholen...dann kannse bis heute abend die beine hochlegen.ach quatsch, für dich ist ja zu hause kein platz mehr frei auf der couch, hatte ich doch glatt vergessen!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt. Da liegt das gesammelte Viechzeugs....


----------



## toje (28. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt. Da liegt das gesammelte Viechzeugs....


 

oh oh, na wenn das mal deiner liebsten zu ohren kommt...das gibt wieder ein donnerwetter!!! 

watt is`n nu mit heute abend, hä freundchen!?


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Viehzeugs mit 4 Pfoten war gemeint, Jonge. Heute nix Tour, nur ballern.


----------



## toje (28. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute nix Tour, nur ballern.


 
watt sacht denn der kira dazu???


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

Er wollte nochmal mit dir alles quatschen. Klang aber eher nach Tour.


----------



## hugecarl (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd mich inner halben Stunde aufs Bike schwingen und auch ein wenig Trails fahren  Muss ja die 34er Kassette ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (28. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Er wollte nochmal mit dir alles quatschen. Klang aber eher nach Tour.


 

ich sach doch der ist voll druff der bursche!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

Yepp. Irgendwer wird da schon gleich rumhühnern. Bin so 16.00 Uhr am Berch. Eventuell auch etwas früher.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Also ich werde auf jeden Fall am Samstag in Willingen sein. Da ich mich aber dort mit Arbeitskollegen treffe und wir wohl die meiste Zeit am Freeride sein werden, falle ich für gemeinsames DH-Shredden aus. Abgesehen davon, dass ich den DH wohl sowieso ertmal nur im Schneckentempo fahren werde.
> Wann willst Du denn los?
> Schöne Grüße und 'thank God it's friday'!!



So um 8!

Soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## BenderB (28. Oktober 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> So um 8!
> 
> Soll ich dich mitnehmen?


Hey!
Vielen Dank für das Angebot!
Blöderweise kommen die Kollegen erst um 10:30 Uhr und die haben meinen Pass für den Lift, sodass ich vorher noch nicht fahren kann. Ausserdem haben die da ein Hotelzimmer und ich habe noch keinen Plan, wie lange wir dann machen. Deswegen wäre es wohl besser, wenn ich morgen selber fahre.
Wirst Du mit Deiner goldenen Orange da sein? Dann werd ich Dich mal anquatschen, wir treffen uns ja sicherlich mal am Lift.

Gibt es im Willingen eigentlich auch eine "Bike-Wash-Station"?

Wie war es am Berch heute? Wäre auch gern dabei gewesen, aber naja: you gotta do what you gotta do -.-


----------



## Coma-White (28. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ...Wie war es am Berch heute?...



Berch war schön. Kurven mochten mich zwar nicht, aber ich bin glücklich 

@Chaz: Hat spaß gemacht, mir fiel bloß keine passende Antwort ein, wie z.B. Ja!


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

Jau, war lustig heute am Berch. Schneller Boden und geiles Wetter. Und nette Mitfahrer. Was will man mehr?

Ach ja...passt am ersten double auf der rechten line etwas auf. Da haben wieder ein paar Honks ´nen Dirtkicker raus gemacht. Kickt etwas mehr am Hinterrad und man braucht etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Gibt es im Willingen eigentlich auch eine "Bike-Wash-Station"?


Gibbet!!!


----------



## cab2k (28. Oktober 2011)

Woah, richtig geil Heute, zwar länger & mit mehr Leuten, als ich dachte, aber dafür (deswegen) umso besser!


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2011)

Nur so zur allgemeinen Info: Dienstag geht´s das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr nach Wibe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur so zur allgemeinen Info: Dienstag geht´s das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr nach Wibe!!!



Ne nächsten Samstag und Sonntag!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Oktober 2011)

Jo bin wieder zurück vonne Ostsee..

jemand morgen unterwegs ?, muß allerdings meinen Downhiller noch zusammenschrauben, hab ein neues Heck bekommen

An der Ostsee wars auch cool, und ich hab mir fast in der Allerwertesten gebissen, da hats sauviel Wald und coole Trails und ich Dödel hab nur mein Trekkingrad mitgenommen und bei jedem Wurzelteppich über den nicht vorhandenen Rebound meiner ollen Gabel geflucht...


----------



## chaz (30. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> jemand morgen unterwegs ?



Guckst du PN!


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Oktober 2011)

Servus! Wer kommt morgen alles nach Willingen? Hätte entweder noch nen Platz frei oder suche einen Platz!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre mitm Andy! Gestern konnte ich aus technisches Problemen nicht...

Hab leider nur nen 2er Träger für Bikes. Auf auseinander nehmen und hinten rein schmeißen hab ich keine Lust

Aber ist auch viel besser, wenn noch jemand mitkommt


----------



## reeferman3000 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey ho bin inner Stunde ca. am Berch.....
Wer lust hat ist auch da gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Oktober 2011)

Reefer, wolltest du nicht morgen mit nach Willingen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub ich kotz gleich war ja heute echt schön mitm fahren an der AS aber da komm ich nach Hause mach den Bock sauber und was sehen meine Augen....auch kapott der Bock , gleiche Stelle gleiches Glück..und der Tag fing heut schon schei++e an..


----------



## hugecarl (30. Oktober 2011)

Ist das das Kona ?


----------



## chaz (30. Oktober 2011)

Du bist aber auch echt der Rahmenkiller! Und DIR soll ich das Truax leihen? PAH!


----------



## reeferman3000 (30. Oktober 2011)

Najan dachte würde gerne mit nach Willingen aber schaff es glaube ich nur Dienstag . Ihr wollt bestimmt auch morgen richtig früh los oder ????
hab natürlich zur Zeit mein evtl. neues Rad da Scott Ransom 2010 mit getuntem Dämpfer auf 170 mm und danna uch gut funkionierend....manno, schreib doch ne PN und falls ich es morgen früh schaff ruf ich an....Wer auch immer fährt ist damit gemeint
Greets Leude......

@Mud schlucker....Anscheinend nicht der erste Rahemn den DU kaputt machst .......
Naja bin heut mit nem Kollegen der halt  Downhill Rennen fährt (Leogang,Ilmenau, und solche Sachen) unterwegs gewesen der hat noch keinen kaputt gekriegt....entweder es liegt an den Rädern die Du kaufst oder an unsauberen Landungen .....KLugscheiss 
nee das ist ja ÄRGERLICH  ....gute bESSERUNG


----------



## hugecarl (30. Oktober 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> gute bESSERUNG



Ein paar Bandagen an den Rahmen und er wächst wieder zusammen, oder wat ?


----------



## chaz (30. Oktober 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> @Mud schlucker....Anscheinend nicht der erste Rahemn den DU kaputt machst .......
> Naja bin heut mit nem Kollegen der halt  Downhill Rennen fährt (Leogang,Ilmenau, und solche Sachen) unterwegs gewesen der hat noch keinen kaputt gekriegt....entweder es liegt an den Rädern die Du kaufst oder an unsauberen Landungen .....KLugscheiss



Der Muddy ist einfach zu fett.    Dass das Tues mal den Geist hinterbaumäßig aufgeben würde, war ja klar. Die 2010er Hinterbauten sind ja reihenweise gebröselt. Und das Kona hat er wohl kapott gewhipt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß auch nich , früher war alles besser, da hielt alles noch was aus und unsauber fahr ich ja nu auch nich...da kenn ich aber andere da müsste die Karre schon nach 3 Tagen wegbröseln...

Na ja ich versuch es bei dem Kona auch mal auf Garantie..schließlich geben die Lifetime-Warranty..wers glaubt wird selig, aber meiner Meinung nach liegt das alles an den asymmetrischen Schwingen, das taugt nich die Bohne, da kann man noch so oft den Computer beim Berechnen anschmeissen, das führt bei Alu einfach zu Ermüdungsbrüchen aufrund von verschiedenen Lastverteilungen, siehe beim Tues.

Also nur noch symmetrische Hinterbauten Compadres!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2011)

Morgen werd ich das Yt -Geraffel mal zusammenschrauben und dann werd ich wohl am Dienstag mit nach Wibe kommen das Gelumpe mal auf Herz und Nieren testen!


----------



## chaz (31. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nich , früher war alles besser, da hielt alles noch was aus und unsauber fahr ich ja nu auch nich...da kenn ich aber andere da müsste die Karre schon nach 3 Tagen wegbröseln...


Aber die fahren z.T. kanadische Panzer.  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich das Yt -Geraffel mal zusammenschrauben und dann werd ich wohl am Dienstag mit nach Wibe kommen das Gelumpe mal auf Herz und Nieren testen!


 Das wird ´ne lustige Truppe morgen! Yeah!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (31. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kotz gleich war ja heute echt schön mitm fahren an der AS aber da komm ich nach Hause mach den Bock sauber und was sehen meine Augen....auch kapott der Bock , gleiche Stelle gleiches Glück..und der Tag fing heut schon schei++e an..


 

boar, du bist aber auch ne fette assel!!!wie wäre es mal mit ner sauna...so 1 jahr am stück!?  tztztz


----------



## chaz (31. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du der Qualle nicht mal ´nen ordentlichen Hinterbau aus HSP-Profilen zuammenbrutzeln?


----------



## toje (31. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Kannst du der Qualle nicht mal ´nen ordentlichen Hinterbau aus HSP-Profilen zuammenbrutzeln?


 

ein ordentliches radel aus dem kannonental sollte da auch schon helfen!!!


----------



## chaz (31. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ein ordentliches radel aus dem kannonental sollte da auch schon helfen!!!



Oder so! Aber da sind die Lagersätze so furchbar teuer.   Also, der Graue und ich sind morgen schon zu nachtschlafender Zeit in Wibe. Macht ihr die Mittagsschicht?


----------



## toje (31. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Oder so! Aber da sind die Lagersätze so furchbar teuer.   Also, der Graue und ich sind morgen schon zu nachtschlafender Zeit in Wibe. Macht ihr die Mittagsschicht?




kleines ärschen du...!!!
mittagsschicht...da sind wir dabei!macht ihr euch ruhig schon mal locker, dann nervt ihr nicht so wenn wir dann dazu stoßen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich auch so...will noch jemand mitgenommen werden?


----------



## chaz (31. Oktober 2011)

toje schrieb:


> kleines ärschen du...!!!
> mittagsschicht...da sind wir dabei!macht ihr euch ruhig schon mal locker, dann nervt ihr nicht so wenn wir dann dazu stoßen.



Ick freu mir auf dat Rumgeassel morgen!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so...will noch jemand mitgenommen werden?




Was ist mit dem frankfurter Nutella-Zerstörer ??


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Oktober 2011)

Wünsche viel Spaß!
Fahr morgen leider wieder nach Augsburg, sonst wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so...will noch jemand mitgenommen werden?





Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem frankfurter Nutella-Zerstörer ??




Dann nimm dir aber abends besser nix vor.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. Oktober 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem frankfurter Nutella-Zerstörer ??



Wo steckt der Bengel überhaupt?

Ich hab heute mein Visier vom D2 in Willingen zerstört! Argh!

Ich brauche schnell Ersatz fürs Wochenende! Hat noch jemand ein TLD D2 Visier?


----------



## chaz (1. November 2011)

Die Frühschicht ist schon wach!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. November 2011)

@Muddy:
Also mein BigAir hat noch immer 0% Spiel am hinterbau, so nen simpler eingelenker ist halt schon nett und erprobt  auch wenn es nicht so schön federt 
Kann dir meine Karre aber auch leihen wenn du willst, ich fahr eh nicht und bisher sieht es so aus als ob das Rad mich überleben wird, also bin ich gespannt ob es dich genauso gern mal abwirft und kapott macht xD


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. November 2011)

War gestern geil in Willingen, bis auf meinen zerstörten Helm...

Achja...hier der verzweifelte Rainer! Ratet mal was für ein Helm Rainers Parkplatznachbar in seinem D3-Täschen hatte


----------



## FunkyRay (1. November 2011)

Und da war ich noch gut gelaunt... da ahnte ich noch nichts von der Beule im Unterrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. November 2011)

Was hast du denn wieder angestellt? War das heute ein lustiges Gerutsche in Wibe (Toje:3, Bodo:2, Holger:2, Rest:0).


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. November 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8884638 schrieb:
			
		

> @Muddy:
> Also mein BigAir hat noch immer 0% Spiel am hinterbau, so nen simpler eingelenker ist halt schon nett und erprobt  auch wenn es nicht so schön federt
> Kann dir meine Karre aber auch leihen wenn du willst, ich fahr eh nicht und bisher sieht es so aus als ob das Rad mich überleben wird, also bin ich gespannt ob es dich genauso gern mal abwirft und kapott macht xD




Schön ,
dass Du Dich mal meldest, was macht denn die Gesundheit ?

 Ich hoffe wir können Dich mal bald wieder im Wald sichten


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was hast du denn wieder angestellt? War das heute ein lustiges Gerutsche in Wibe (Toje:3, Bodo:2, Holger:2, Rest:0).




Jo war echt lustig heute , schade dass wir die Turtlesequenz von dem Grauen nicht miterlebt haben..


----------



## chaz (2. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo war echt lustig heute , schade dass wir die Turtlesequenz von dem Grauen nicht miterlebt haben..



Jau, das war so geil. Hilfeeeeee!!!! Hilfeeeeeee!


----------



## BenderB (2. November 2011)

Aloah alle miteinander!
Gibt es schon nen Plan für Samstag?
Wollte höchstwahrscheinlich nach Willingen, vielleicht aber auch Winterberg, bin mir noch nicht sicher.
Versuche gerade noch einen Termin am Donnerstag zu verschieben, falls das klappt, werde ich wohl mal zum Berch fahren. Chanchen stehen aber leider nur 50/50


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. November 2011)

Also ich bin Samstag und Sonntag in Winterberg! Vielleicht auch nochmal Sonntag nach Willingen. Mal schauen, ob ich die anderen überreden kann


----------



## chaz (2. November 2011)

Plan für diese Woche: 
Freitag: AS oder Berch, Sonntag: irgendeinen anderen Homespot (vielleicht mal wieder Kalwes?); für Samstag bin ich raus.


----------



## BenderB (2. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Plan für diese Woche:
> Freitag: AS oder Berch, Sonntag: irgendeinen anderen Homespot (vielleicht mal wieder Kalwes?); für Samstag bin ich raus.


Vielleicht klinke ich mich dann am Freitag ein, statt Dönerstag zu fahren...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Plan für diese Woche:
> Freitag: AS oder Berch, Sonntag: irgendeinen anderen Homespot (vielleicht mal wieder Kalwes?); für Samstag bin ich raus.




Gern Kalwes, aber besser Samstag...


----------



## chaz (2. November 2011)

Geht bei mir nie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (3. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Geht bei mir nie nicht.



Nicht wenn die holden rufen 8)


----------



## toje (3. November 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn die holden rufen 8)


 

wie, bist du auch dabei am samstag!?


----------



## BenderB (3. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Plan für diese Woche:
> Freitag: AS oder Berch, Sonntag: irgendeinen anderen Homespot (vielleicht mal wieder Kalwes?); für Samstag bin ich raus.


Hat der Herr seinen Freitagsplan schon konkretisiert? 
Sofern es mein Arbeitgeber denn zulässt komm ich auch mit/nach.


----------



## chaz (3. November 2011)

Hat er. Da ich ja selbstständig bin und hart arbeiten muss, werde ich morgen so um 14 Uhr am Berch sein.


----------



## chaz (3. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wie, bist du auch dabei am samstag!?


----------



## toje (3. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat er. Da ich ja selbstständig bin und hart arbeiten muss, werde ich morgen so um 14 Uhr am Berch sein.




watt ne sülze muss ich da lesen!?da falle ich hier fast vom stuhl...hart arbeiten!!! 

lass mal lieber ne tour fahren morgen, wird so früh dunkel.


sonntag muss ich arbeiten...wann wolltet ihr los???


----------



## chaz (3. November 2011)

Habe noch keinen Plan wegen Sonntag. Klar muss ich hart arbeiten...muss an den Rädern anderer Leute immer die Sturzschäden beseitigen.


----------



## toje (3. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe noch keinen Plan wegen Sonntag. Klar muss ich hart arbeiten...muss an den Rädern anderer Leute immer die Sturzschäden beseitigen.




jau, na das war echt mal ein stück arbeit für dich!!! 

mach mal nicht so früh am sonntag...gönn dir mal was du hart arbeiteter cheffe.


----------



## chaz (3. November 2011)

Jau, das war schon hart gestern. Wie lange musst du denn Sonntag arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (3. November 2011)

12:30 uhr sitze ich im auto!!!


----------



## chaz (3. November 2011)

Das ist doch mal ´nen Wort. Hauptsache du kommst noch auf´s Gerät. Bin jetzt hier weg. Bis denn dann.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Schön ,
> dass Du Dich mal meldest, was macht denn die Gesundheit ?
> 
> Ich hoffe wir können Dich mal bald wieder im Wald sichten



Kann passieren das ich zum fotos schießen komme.
Hand is noch immer nen ganzes stück davon weg das sie heile ist, aber naja im alltag geht wieder alles.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. November 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8893947 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann passieren das ich zum fotos schießen komme.
> Hand is noch immer nen ganzes stück davon weg das sie heile ist, aber naja im alltag geht wieder alles.




Ja ,

lass Dich mal wieder blicken!

an den Rest , ich überlegs mir wegen Sonntach...


----------



## chaz (4. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> an den Rest , ich überlegs mir wegen Sonntach...


Watt überlegen? Akkus von der Videocam sind voll!!!


----------



## chaz (4. November 2011)

War gerade wieder richtig nett am Berch. @Bender: Cool, dass du es auch noch dorthin geschafft hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (4. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War gerade wieder richtig nett am Berch. @Bender: Cool, dass du es auch noch dorthin geschafft hast.


 Man tut, was man kann 
Fand es aber auch mal wieder sehr nett und das Wetter war ja auch spitze!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. November 2011)

hier hier hier....

Kommt irgendjemand von euch am Samstag nach Winterberg oder Sonntag nach Willingen?


----------



## chaz (5. November 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> hier hier hier....
> 
> Kommt irgendjemand von euch am Samstag nach Winterberg oder Sonntag nach Willingen?



Nö. Treibe mich hier rum.


----------



## BenderB (5. November 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> hier hier hier....
> 
> Kommt irgendjemand von euch am Samstag nach Winterberg oder Sonntag nach Willingen?


 Moin!
Wollte eigentlich heute nach Willingen, aber tendiere jetzt doch eher zu Winterberg. Ich sage mal, es steht 90/10 für WiBe.
Wenn Du also nen blauen 'Panzer' den DH runterschleichen siehst: that's me! Mit was für nem Hobel bist Du unterwegs?
Ich fahre hier in Do gegen 8:15 Uhr los.


----------



## toje (5. November 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> hier hier hier....
> 
> Kommt irgendjemand von euch am Samstag nach Winterberg oder Sonntag nach Willingen?


 

kira und bodo sind heute in wibe...und ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## chaz (5. November 2011)

Mach dir nix draus, Wibe wird erst nächstes Jahr zu deinem Freund.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wollte eigentlich heute nach Willingen, aber tendiere jetzt doch eher zu Winterberg. Ich sage mal, es steht 90/10 für WiBe.
> Wenn Du also nen blauen 'Panzer' den DH runterschleichen siehst: that's me! Mit was für nem Hobel bist Du unterwegs?
> Ich fahre hier in Do gegen 8:15 Uhr los.



Goldene Orange + noch 5 andere Mongos ausm Norden!




toje schrieb:


> kira und bodo sind heute in wibe...und ich muss arbeiten.



Ich halt nen Auge offen. Wenn ich die erkenne


----------



## Kayya (6. November 2011)

Hallo Dortmunderbergabfreunde, 

nachdem ich mir am Freitag mein Enduro zerlegt habe, bin ich auf der suche nach einem Big Bike.

Bei Jehlebikes geht das Morewood zum guten kurs raus.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-izimu-2011.html

fährt hier in der nähe zufällig einer das izimu?

würde mich gerne mal vorher drauf setzten.

Gruß, 
Martin


----------



## chaz (6. November 2011)

"Der Graue" fährt so´n Ding. Der hat aber z.Z. keinen Internet-Zugang.


----------



## hugecarl (6. November 2011)

Timä (Lazy) fährt auch n Izimu oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. November 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Timä (Lazy) fährt auch n Izimu oder ?




Jau aber ca 3 Baujahre davor....


----------



## chaz (6. November 2011)

Spaß im Wald:


----------



## FunkyRay (7. November 2011)

Schön Chazi!
Wieso ist euch der Achim abhanden gekommen? In nem Blätterhaufen untergegangen?


----------



## BenderB (7. November 2011)

Ja geiles Teil!
Welche Strecke ist denn das?
btw.: super Whip bei 1:25 
Sollte es mir zu denken geben, dass am Anfang DREI Fahrer losradeln, aber nur ZWEI unten ankommen? Habt Ihr vielleicht jemanden im Wald vergessen?

Nachdem Chaz letzten Freitag erzählt hat, dass derzeit quasi die beste Zeit zum Filmen ist, hatte ich die Idee, ob wir nicht mal alle (bzw. alle Interessierten) unser Equipment zusammen schmeißen und ne dicke Hollywood-Session machen. Sprich: so viele Kameras wie möglich, verschiedenste Blickwinkel, mehrere Fahrer,... Und mit Blickwinkeln meine ich mehrere Kameras an der Strecke, aber auch ne Helmkamera, etc. blabla. Und was ich auch immer stark finde sind so Blickwinkel, bei denen man z.B. sehen kann, wie die Gabel während der Fahrt schuftet usw.

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit? Wer könnte etwas an Equipment beisteuern?
Ich kann ne GoPro Hero HD 2 mitbringen und evtl. sogar noch ne GoPro HD Wide.

Bock?


----------



## chaz (7. November 2011)

Der Achim sucht noch seinen Helm. Der kugelt wohl immer noch talwärts... 
Bock zum filmen habe ich öfter (wenn ich nicht gerade mehr Lust auf's Ballern habe). Eigentlich reichen 2 Kameras aus - einmal GoPro und eine von außen. Verschiedene Abschnitte müssen eh öfter gefahren werden (zum Leid der Fahrer).


----------



## toje (7. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Verschiedene Abschnitte müssen eh öfter gefahren werden (zum Leid der Fahrer).


 

da sagst du was...
als wir gestern fertig waren, war ich kurz vorm kotzen.schon lange nicht mehr sooo platt gewesen!!!


----------



## Kayya (7. November 2011)

Danke für die Tipps.
Ich schreib "Der Graue" mal an, früher oder später wird er bestimmt eine Internetmaschine aufsuchen.
in der zwischen Zeit fahre ich nen Shova mit Boxxer probe. ist ja das gleiche Hinterbau Konzept.

schönes Video!


----------



## chaz (7. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> da sagst du was...
> als wir gestern fertig waren, war ich kurz vorm kotzen.schon lange nicht mehr sooo platt gewesen!!!



Respekt und Anerkennung!


----------



## BenderB (7. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Eigentlich reichen 2 Kameras aus - einmal GoPro und eine von außen.


Tendenziell schon, aber wäre es nicht extrem nett und actionreich zu Schneiden, wenn man z.B. von ein und demselben Sprung folgende 4 Aufnahmen hätte:
1. Kamera seitlich, die den Sprung in der Totalen filmt
2. Kamera guckt von der Absprungkante Richtung Landung, der Fahrer kommt also ins/durchs Bild geschossen
3. Kamera Helmcam vom Fahrer dahinter
4. Kamera sitzt am unteren Rahmenrohr oder unterm Sattel (etwa so wie hier: http://youtu.be/pHaI6jk08XM ) und zeigt die Strecke mit Gabel im Blickfeld
Vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber daraus könnte man dann ein ziemliches Prollo FFD Video machen 
Dann brauchen wir nur noch ein paar halbnackte heisse Weiber und die Sache ist geritzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. November 2011)

Weiber sind immer gut (warum aber nur halbnackt?). Rein prinzipiell hast du ja auch recht. Deshalb werden ja diverse Abschnitte ja auch mehrfach gefahren. Manche Sprünge sehen in gewissen Respektiven einfach nach nix aus. Da muss man schon etwas aussortieren. Das Problem ist auch, dass es für viele langweilig vor dem Bildschirm wird, wenn jede Sektion aus mehreren Winkel gezeigt wird. Oftmals kommt auch das gefahrene Tempo von der Seitenrespektive nicht rüber. Man produziert beim Filmen schon viel Müll. Irgendwie hat man immer 2/3 Verschnitt dabei. Und bei einer GoPro ist es z.B. schwierig den Vordermann zu filmen. Man muss extrem nah dran sein, wenn es gut aussehen soll. Ein weiteres Problem ist es, viele Fahrer zu filmen. 2-3 Leute gehen gut. Alles andere wird schwierig. Trotzdem können wir uns gerne zum filmen treffen.


----------



## BenderB (7. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Weiber sind immer gut (warum aber nur halbnackt?).


Brandanschlag ist ja noch keine 18 und damit er das Video dann auch schauen darf...

P.S. mach ich halt meinen eigenen Film... mit Black Jack... und Nutten!


----------



## hugecarl (7. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> P.S. mach ich halt meinen eigenen Film... mit Black Jack... und Nutten!



Bestes Bender Zitat das es gibt. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K15a1o7ze7Q"]Bender: Black jack und Nutten      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DerGraue (7. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Spaß im Wald:


 Schön


----------



## chaz (7. November 2011)

Der Graue ist wieder da!!!!    Oder biste malochen?


----------



## chaz (7. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Brandanschlag ist ja noch keine 18 und damit er das Video dann auch schauen darf...


Können ja für die Jugend ´ne Sonderversion drehen/schneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (7. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Können ja für die Jugend ´ne Sonderversion drehen/schneiden...


ab 16: dann ohne Titten und Doubles, Drops bis max. 75cm und Vmax = 30 km/h


----------



## chaz (7. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ab 16: dann ohne Titten und *Doubles*...



Sau!!!


----------



## BenderB (7. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sau!!!


Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt


----------



## chaz (7. November 2011)

Solche Vorlagen werden nur direkt verwandelt. Sei froh, dass Toje das nicht zuerst gesehen hat...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Respekt und Anerkennung!



Jau cooles Vid das!

und ich könnt kotzen wegen der schei* Termine am Wochenende, da geht man schonmal verloren!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> da sagst du was...
> als wir gestern fertig waren, war ich kurz vorm kotzen.schon lange nicht mehr sooo platt gewesen!!!




Den Tag warst Du auch mal wieder das Stuntdouble....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. November 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Bestes Bender Zitat das es gibt. Bender: Black jack und Nutten      - YouTube


Saugeil das!


----------



## hugecarl (7. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Drops bis max. 75cm und Vmax = 30 km/h


----------



## BenderB (8. November 2011)

Woran merkt man, dass seine Kinder später auch Downhill fahren wollen?
Vielleicht, wenn sie sich sowas wünschen:


----------



## chaz (8. November 2011)

Wie schaut's denn aus? Wollte morgen etwas ballern gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn aus? Wollte morgen etwas ballern gehen...


 

ballern oder ne tour...wie wo was hast du denn vor???


----------



## BenderB (8. November 2011)

Mittwochs geht bei mir leider nicht (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen)


----------



## chaz (8. November 2011)

Ballern steht an. Habe ein Ballerdefizit. Berch oder AS. Ist mir egal. Und Samstag Kalwes?


----------



## Kurtchen (8. November 2011)

Au ja, ist auch am Freitag Nachmittag wer am Start?


----------



## chaz (8. November 2011)

Ich bin Freitag wahrscheinlich raus. Wollte mich an meine Hinterbaulager machen...


----------



## FunkyRay (8. November 2011)

Kaum gefahren dieses Jahr und trotzdem sind die Lager kaputt?


----------



## batmanandi (8. November 2011)

Eine Frage,da ich nicht so aufm Stand bin, kann man an der AS wieder Alles befahren und ist weiterhin nur der TT zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## FunkyRay (8. November 2011)

Bochumer haben doch ne Gebühr zu entrichten, oder? Ich muss auch zahlen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn aus? Wollte morgen etwas ballern gehen...




Jerne am Berch dat...aber früher als 16.30 werd ich nich schaffen...

und Samstach Kalwes (lechz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kaum gefahren dieses Jahr und trotzdem sind die Lager kaputt?



Artgerechte Haltung!


----------



## batmanandi (8. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Bochumer haben doch ne Gebühr zu entrichten, oder? Ich muss auch zahlen



Kein Geld ich spar auf n grünes Demo


----------



## chaz (8. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kaum gefahren dieses Jahr und trotzdem sind die Lager kaputt?


Ich FAHRE den Bock wenigstens und bewege das Dingen artgerecht. Andere brauchen dazu ja ´nen anderen Fahrer.  



Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...und Samstach Kalwes (lechz)



Ick freu mir.... 


NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich muss auch zahlen


Damit man dich raus lässt? Oder hier rein lässt? 



batmanandi schrieb:


> Kein Geld ich spar auf n grünes Demo


Dann geht demnächst die Sucherei im Bikepark los. Sind ja ganz seltene Geräte....


----------



## Fibmaster (8. November 2011)

Nabend zusammen wollt nach langer Zeit mal wieder Hallo sagen, und demnächst mal wieder auftauchen!!! Bike ist bis auf die Gabel fahrbar(sollte ne Fox40 werden hab jedoch mächtig ins Poloch gegriffen und so ist es ne RS Boxxer WC geworden) naja hoffe man siehst sich demnächst mal und mein Daumen macht alles mit;-) ok vom Doc ist vorhanden;-) ich sag euch Probleme mit der Strecksehne sind zum kotzen!! Naja ich sag dann mal bis bald 

Mfg


----------



## batmanandi (8. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann geht demnächst die Sucherei im Bikepark los. Sind ja ganz seltene Geräte....



Braucht man nicht, die sammeln sich eh alle um Rainer


----------



## chaz (8. November 2011)

batmanandi schrieb:


> Braucht man nicht, die sammeln sich eh alle um Rainer



Und nicht das passende Helmchen vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (8. November 2011)

batmanandi schrieb:


> _Braucht man nicht, die sammeln sich eh alle um Rainer
> 
> 
> 
> ...






chaz schrieb:


> Und nicht das passende Helmchen vergessen...


 
bäh, watt seid ihr fies


----------



## chaz (8. November 2011)

Nur ein Wenig.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (9. November 2011)

chäzchen, nächste woche ist frau im lande und ,ja ich weiß es klingt unlogisch, sollte ich mehr zeit haben. Dann komm ich mal mit wenn du keine lust auf Cam hast und ich mach den kameramann. Wenn frau mitkommen will werden auch fotos gemacht


----------



## chaz (9. November 2011)

NFF [Beatnut];8912031 schrieb:
			
		

> chäzchen, nächste woche ist frau im lande und ,ja ich weiß es klingt unlogisch, sollte ich mehr zeit haben. Dann komm ich mal mit wenn du keine lust auf Cam hast und ich mach den kameramann. Wenn frau mitkommen will werden auch fotos gemacht


Hört sich gut an....


----------



## BenderB (9. November 2011)

würde mich - sofern es nicht ausgerechnet der Mittwoch sein sollte - auch gern anschließen.


----------



## chaz (9. November 2011)

Filmen lohnt sich eher am WE. Das dauert immer etwas länger...


----------



## chaz (9. November 2011)

Boah, war das wieder geil am Berch. Schneller Boden und geiles Wetter...was will man mehr?

@all: Samstag ist ballern am Kalwes ab 13 Uhr angesagt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Boah, war das wieder geil am Berch. Schneller Boden und geiles Wetter...was will man mehr?
> 
> @all: Samstag ist ballern am Kalwes ab 13 Uhr angesagt.




Das werden wir tun!!!!

Übrigens  habe ich gerade erfahren, dass meine Kettenstrebe morgen an mich rausgeht !!!!

Da muß ich ja mal den Bike Laden in Willingen erwähnen, namens craftshop und tretrein, 1 - 2 Mails und die Sache war geritzt, sauschnell und ohne Zicken, RESCHpeckt !!

Kann man , so glaube ich ,weiterempfehlen, denn so viel gute Bikeläden gibts ja leider nicht.....der erste den ich auf meinen Schaden (den am Bike) angeschrieben habe hat nach 2 Mails bis heute nicht geantwortet!


----------



## chaz (9. November 2011)

Aber nicht wieder kapott machen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber nicht wieder kapott machen.




Werde mir Mühe geben, wie die Kühe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Moin, Ihr Asseln! War das gestern ein geiler nightride, Toje! War richtig gut!


----------



## toje (11. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Ihr Asseln! War das gestern ein geiler nightride, Toje! War richtig gut!


 

moin,

junge...da bisse ja wieder.ich habe mir schon sorgen gemacht das du den weg nach hause nicht mehr gefunden hast! 

ja...das war sehr sehr geil gestern.und so romantisch, bei vollmond!!!


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Nee, nee...alles gut. Mir taten nur etwas meine Rippen (Prellung aus Wibe) weh, wegen der kalten Luft. Schön romantisch bei Vollmond am See...


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich morgen alles am Start?


----------



## DerGraue (11. November 2011)

Tach auch was ist mit Rocken am WE?


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Du bekommst ja mal wieder gar nix mit, wa?! Morgen 13 Uhr Kalwes.


----------



## DerGraue (11. November 2011)

Oh Kalwes na das gibt ja wieder ein paar Bamsungen wäre gut wenn meine Teile bis dahin am Start wären


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Oh Kalwes na das gibt ja wieder ein paar Bamsungen...


Nee, das lassen wir mal besser sein. Mein Bedarf ist aber sowas von gedeckt.


DerGraue schrieb:


> ...wäre gut wenn meine Teile bis dahin am Start wären


Habe noch keine Versandbestätigung von dem Laden bekommen.


----------



## toje (11. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich morgen alles am Start?


 

björn und ich sind raus...
meine lady und björn wollen lieber ne tour fahren am samstag.und mir is des total egal...hauptsache aufs radel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hauptsache aufs radel!!!


So muss das!


----------



## BenderB (11. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich morgen alles am Start?


Nope, bei mir ist morgen Hochseilgarten und dann Kreuzviertel-Live angesagt.
Mit etwas Glück schaue ich aber heute Nachmittag mal am Berch vorbei.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. November 2011)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs?

Ich hab Bock bei dem Wetter in Wald! Egal ob aufm Rad oder mit Kamera!


----------



## hugecarl (11. November 2011)

Ich hab ab jetzt Zeit ... wo wollteste hin ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. November 2011)

AS! War ich lange nichtmehr

Soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

*Wenn ihr zur AS fahrt, schaut euch die Strecke gut an. Gestern habe ich beim nightride gesehen, dass im Streckenauslauf wieder dicker Äste etc. lagen... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (11. November 2011)

Wer hat an der linken Line gebuddelt?
Bin letztens daher gejoggt und hab mich schon etwas gewundert.


----------



## Nils82 (11. November 2011)

Zur Info, falls jemand Bedarf hat. YT verkauft heute wieder günstige WC Modelle.


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Wer hat an der linken Line gebuddelt?
> Bin letztens daher gejoggt und hab mich schon etwas gewundert.



Irgendwelche dummen Blagen haben da so´n Schwachsinns-Double gebaut. Der steht aber nicht mehr lange...


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Zur Info, falls jemand Bedarf hat. YT verkauft heute wieder günstige* WC *Modelle.


----------



## reeferman3000 (11. November 2011)

Hey Leude ....zwei Wochen ausser Kraft gesetzt wegen krasser Erkältung und MAgen Darm im Vorraus.......naja morgen denke ich mal AS und oder Berch oder sowas....und dann nächste Woche noch nach Willingen falls es hinhaut....hab übrigens auchne nette NightLight kann also auch gerne mal in der NAcht ...Bin zwar immer noch nicht richtig fit aber denke morgen ne nicht zu stressige Runde wäre was...bin mit meinerm Bruder und nem Kollegen unterwegs.....sonst auch immer gberne mit Kameras ....
Greets Johnny


----------



## reeferman3000 (11. November 2011)

@ Bender: Genau über sowas mit vielen Kameras hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht......also geht auch einfach darum nen Flowigen ride der gesamten Strecke mal aufzunehmen........ohne gleich tausend takes machen zu müssen und nachher als einen ride zusammenzuschneiden ...finde da mcht auch das riden weniger Spaß....Also sone Sektion Komplett mit Kameras bestücken......so dass man wenigstens......2 - 6 >Kurven am Stück fahren kann wäre cool......also ist wie wäre es nächste Woche oder WE einen Kamerabitch termin festzulegen ????

Achso hast Du inzwischen dein Bomber Bike ????


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> ...finde da mcht auch das riden weniger Spaß....Also sone Sektion Komplett mit Kameras bestücken......so dass man wenigstens......2 - 6 >Kurven am Stück fahren kann wäre cool...



Klar...mit 8 bis 16 cams.  Dat wird so nix. Alleine wegen der verschiedene cams und deren Einstellungen (Helligkeit, Weissabgleich, etc..). Wenn´s vernünftig werden soll, dann max. 2 Außencams und 1-2 GoPros. Wenn überhaupt....


----------



## BenderB (11. November 2011)

Viele Cams, wenig Cams,... Versuch macht kluch, probieren geht über studieren, usw.
Das mit den unterschiedlichen Auflösungen, Helligkeiten, etc. habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht, da müsste man mal schauen, wie störend das ist. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist auch die Frage, was wir überhaupt bekommen könnten. Evtl. hat sich das ja dann auch schon erledigt mit den vielen Cams  Ich kann definitiv eine GoPro HD Hero2 beisteuern, für ne GoPro HD Wide könnte ich nen Bekannten fragen. Falls hier noch jemand ne GoPro hat, wäre das super, weil ich nicht soooo gern nach der anderen Cam fragen würde, weil das nichtmals seine ist sondern er sie auch nur leiht. Wenn chaz dann seine normale Cam noch an den Start bringt und wir ggf. noch ne zweite 'normale' Cam hätten, damit könnte man schon viel anfangen. Ich glaube es ist vor allem wichtig, dass man sich vorher Gedanken macht, was genau man filmt, wie man es filmt, von wo aus man filmt... Chaz kann ja gut auf Bäume klettern, habe ich gehört  Oder mal nen Stock als Verlängerung nehmen für nen netten Schwenk mit der GoPro oder mal ne Nahaufnahmen-Zeitlupe wie einer nen Haufen Blätter und Steinchen weg-grindet oder so.
Und wenn man das dann noch cool schneidet, am besten passend zu Musik mit etwas Druck, dann wird das schon geil. Das Schneiden würde dann aber auch sicherlich ganz schön viele Stunden in Anspruch nehmen. Falls jemand Platz hat: 2 Kisten Bier und ein halbes Schwein für den Grill würd ich sponsoren 
Und von wegen 'Hintermann filmt Vordermann': wenn jetzt zwei so Turteltäubchen wie chaz und Toje das machen, da sie sich eigenen Angaben zufolge beim Fahren blind vertrauen und deshalb relativ dicht hintereinander fahren können, dann sollten wir da doch auch ein akzeptables Ergebnis bekommen, oder nicht?
Und 2-3 Fahrer reichen ja auch, ggf. kann man sich ja pro Sektion mal abwechseln. Oder alle fahren mal und man schneidet es nachher zusammen, aber jeder hätte dann zumindest auch ne Aufnahme von sich für sich selber.
Ich würde es auf jeden Fall gern mal ausprobieren!

@Brandanschlag: Gute Besserung, ich hoffe es tut nicht mehr so weh


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Ich spiele ja ungerne den Spielverderber, ABER:
- max. drei Fahrer (gleiches fahrerisches Level vorausgesetzt) lassen sich m.M. nach noch gut darstellen, wenn mehrere Fahrer im train fahren, wird z.B. ´ne gute Seitendarstellung mit Schwenk schwierig
- lange Sektionen lassen sich schneller darstellen, wenn man sie in kurze Einzelstücke filmt, beim zoomen geht sonst "Geschwindigkeit" verloren
- Schwenks mit ´ne GoPro sehen auch nicht so pralle aus
- Zeitlupen mit ´ner GoPro sind auch nicht so pralle; Datenmenge ist einfach zu klein
- ich persönlich finde längere GoPro-Szenen komplett überflüssig (Gähn!); kurze (3-4 sec. max.) Szenen von Sprüngen, Fahrwerksbewegungen, Drifts vom Vordermann etc. reichen da vollkommen aus, wenn man sie passend in ´ne Außeneinstellung reinpackt
- das alles nicht falsch verstehen...ich filme gerne und mache mir auch gerne vorher, währenddessen und nachher die Arbeit, aber das Ganze sollte in meinen Augen schon etwas Sinn machen. 10 Mann über den Krater aus 4 Perspektiven von außen zzgl. mehrerer GoPro-Perspektiven wird bestimmt kein Brüller.
- Eine Cable-Cam ist in Planung (dauert aber bestimmt noch etwas)...
- Und das Wichtigste: Wer gefilmt werden möchte, kann sich gefälligst den Wolf schieben!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. November 2011)

Aber nur wenn Du sieben Geißlein mitbringst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Du sieben Geißlein mitbringst...


Geißeln werde ich euch!!!


----------



## hugecarl (11. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> @Brandanschlag: Gute Besserung, ich hoffe es tut nicht mehr so weh



Danke. War noch kurz im Krankenhaus, die meinten dann zu mir dass das Schulterblatt wohl gut geprellt ist - wie auch immer man das schafft wenn man aufn Bauch/Brustkorb fällt


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> *Wenn ihr zur AS fahrt, schaut euch die Strecke gut an. Gestern habe ich beim nightride gesehen, dass im Streckenauslauf wieder dicker Äste etc. lagen... *



War nichts zu sehen! Nur irgendjemand hat da ganze Menge Laub verteilt


----------



## hugecarl (11. November 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> War nichts zu sehen! Nur irgendjemand hat da ganze Menge Laub verteilt



Leider nicht überall


----------



## reeferman3000 (11. November 2011)

Also...liebe leude man kann DInge ...die Welt auch kaputt diskutieren.....
und...verchiedene Cams sind vielleciht ein Problem....wegen unterschiedlichen Farbeindrücken etc. allerdings kann man mit Afteffects und verscheidennen anderen Programmen und filtern es auch so aussehen lassen als ob die aufnahme ähnliche quali hatte .....also auf 720p sollte jede Cam die verwendet wird schon laufen...aber sonst sehe ich da keine großen Probleme MAterial verschiedener Cameras anzupassen bzw. klar ist das mehr arbeit und auch mit probieren verbunden aber.....so lange es nicht ein fertig produziertes >BluRay Full HD turbo viedo werden soll denke ich kann man da schon was ganz ansehnliches hinbekommen.....
Naja weiß auch nicht....wie BEnder schon sagt probieren ......klar ist es besser wenn alles mit dem gleichen Cameramodell gefilmt wurde....
Ich hab als Boardcam mir diese 808 KeyCam #11 als Boardcam geholt und dazu ein Weitwinkelobjektiv für Handycams und das ganze hat zusammen 35 gekostet nimmt mit 720p Hd auf und macht echt korrekte Bilder .....mach gleich hier mal nen Link hin.....naja bin uaf dem Gebiet des Filmen sauch kein kompletter leihe (Medientechnik studiert) insofern.....denke ich immer klar gehts besser aber nix geht über machen und dann beim nächsten mal besser machen als vorher schon aus technischen gründen zu 
sagen ....ich kann diue ersten StarWars Teile erst in 20 Jahern rausbringen


----------



## reeferman3000 (11. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68P34b-6lWs&feature=player_profilepage"]Keycam #11  MTB Test      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Keycam Test 720p wenn jemand da Bock drauf hat die auch zu holen kostet wie gesagt nur [email protected] mit dem Weitwinkel...un dadfür echt superbilder....


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Danke. War noch kurz im Krankenhaus, die meinten dann zu mir dass das Schulterblatt wohl gut geprellt ist - wie auch immer man das schafft wenn man aufn Bauch/Brustkorb fällt



Gute Besserung!


nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> War nichts zu sehen!


Vielleicht hat da auch schon jemand wieder aufgeräumt.


nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Nur irgendjemand hat da ganze Menge Laub verteilt


Sche... Natur!


----------



## chaz (11. November 2011)

@reeferman: Für so´ne KeyCam ist das nicht schlecht. Allerdings gehen mit dem Weitwinkel in den Randbereichen die Farben flöten. Das würde mich persönlich schon stören. Wie gesagt...filmen ist ja auch okay...aber manche Sachen machen für mich eigentlich keinen Sinn. Und wenn etwas von Anfang an für mich so aussieht, als ob es keinen Sinn macht, dann gehe ich lieber ballern als filmen. Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der Filmer vor dem Herrn, aber inzwischen kann ich schon etwas einschätzen was ganz gut hinter der cam geht und was nicht. Man braucht also nicht zig cams zum filmen, sondern einen hinter der cam, der das Dingen halbwegs bedienen kann und der auch mit den Fahrern zusammen Einstellungen bespricht und deren Ideen und Wünsche berücksichtigt. Und glaube mir, eine Sektion von 4-6 Kurven durchgehend zu filmen, wird wohl nicht klappen. Ich bin schon recht kritisch und die Jungs (allen voran Toje und Kira) sind es auch. Alleine deshalb kommt es schon regelmäßig vor, dass ein und die selbe Kurve 4-5 Mal gefahren werden muss, weil irgendetwas bei der Kontrolle nicht passte (Objekt nicht passend im Bild, Abstand zum Vordermann, etc.). Gute und durchdachte Außenszenen mit ein paar ordentlichen GoPro-Szenen..das ganze passend zusammengeschnibbelt und passende Mucke drunter...dann wird´s was.


----------



## DerGraue (12. November 2011)

Tach auch. Filmen ja das ist ne coole sache, ach Chaz wie is wann machen wir mal unsere One Man show mit der Cam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. November 2011)

Nicht heute!!!  Gleich geht´s zum Kalwes. Können ja mal nächstes WE ins Auge fassen. Nachmittags ist es ja im Moment früh dunkel. Hast du dir schon ´ne Strecke ausgesucht?


----------



## chaz (12. November 2011)

War gerade richtig geil am Kalwes. Grinse immer noch im Kreis. Asselmann, wo bist du gewesen?


----------



## Lazy (13. November 2011)

dem chaz sollte man doch echt mal son "regie"-stuhl und n wohnwagen besorgen


----------



## chaz (13. November 2011)

Lazy schrieb:


> dem chaz sollte man doch echt mal son "regie"-stuhl und n wohnwagen besorgen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> War gerade richtig geil am Kalwes. Grinse immer noch im Kreis. Asselmann, wo bist du gewesen?




Jepp,

war der Knaller gestern, war sooo geil , hätte mich glatt an chazis Bein reiben können...

Macht wieder richtig Spaß da zu fahren, Strecke ist top in Schuß, Corner Jump ist reaktiviert, nur der 4te Double ist jetzt was für mighty-big-balls und der war ja vorher schon nich ohne!


----------



## chaz (13. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ... nur der 4te Double ist jetzt was für mighty-big-balls und der war ja vorher schon nich ohne!



Da waren die Kügelchen gestern zu klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da waren die Kügelchen gestern zu klein...




Mikrobiell!


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

Direkt aus der Buxe auf die Piste geplumpst...


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

Wie schaut´s denn in dieser Woche aus? Dienstag/Mittwoch?


----------



## toje (14. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn in dieser Woche aus? Dienstag/Mittwoch?


 

was haste denn vor???


----------



## BenderB (14. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn in dieser Woche aus? Dienstag/Mittwoch?


vote: Dienstag


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> was haste denn vor???



Bergab fahren!


----------



## toje (14. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bergab fahren!


 

wo denn???


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

Würde gerne zur AS, aber da die gebrechlichen Knochen des Grauens (Hihi...) auch morgen erscheinen wollen, wird es wohl auf den Berch hinaus laufen...


----------



## toje (14. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Würde gerne zur AS, aber da die gebrechlichen Knochen des Grauens (Hihi...) auch morgen erscheinen wollen, wird es wohl auf den Berch hinaus laufen...


 

was hat er denn gegen die as???


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

Die Schieberei.... Da geben die alten Gebeine schonmal auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (14. November 2011)

Wann trefft ihr euch am Berch? ich habe morgen frei und mach ne Tour. Will wer mit kommen?

Ich komme dann auf jeden fall am Berch vorbei. vielleicht lässt "Der Graue" mich ja mal proberollern.


----------



## BenderB (14. November 2011)

Also wenn es morgen wird, bin ich dabei, egal ob Berch, AS, TT, Ponyhof,...


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

Heute schone ich mal meine alten Knochen. Denke, dass ich morgen so um 14.30 Uhr vor Ort sein kann. AS wäre mein Favorit....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. November 2011)

AS wäre ich eventuell auch dabei. Muss ich mal gucken


----------



## DerGraue (14. November 2011)

Ja Ja ist ja schon gut morgen AS geht klar sobald ich Zeit habe bin ich am Start


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja Ja ist ja schon gut morgen AS geht klar sobald ich Zeit habe bin ich am Start



 Sauber!!!!


----------



## BenderB (14. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Also wenn es morgen wird, bin ich dabei, egal ob Berch, AS, TT, Ponyhof,...


...sofern meine Karre morgen anspringt. Derzeit hat sie da etwas Probleme, die Kälte behagt meinem Kfz nicht


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

Batterie?


----------



## BenderB (14. November 2011)

Ne, das wäre ja zu einfach 
Trotz ordentlichem vorglühen und langem orgeln springt er einfach nicht an. Manchmal klappt es dann nach ner guten Minute(!!), manchmal gar nicht. Nachmittags scheint es irgendwie relativ direkt zu klappen. Also entweder mein Bulli ist ein Morgenmuffel, oder aber es hat was mit der Temperatur zu tun. Denn dieses Verhalten zeigt er erst seit die Nächte so kalt sind. Ab Nachmittags, wenn er dann etwas Sonne getankt hat, geht es meistens relativ schnell.
Sollte er morgen nich anspringen, werd ich die Zeit in Fehlersuche stecken. Vorglühanlage, Dieselfilter, Kraftstoffleitungen, Temperaturgeber,...
Würde aber lieber Berge runterrollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (14. November 2011)

Strick ihm ein paar Socken


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

Mess mal die Stromaufnahme an der Zuleitung der Glühkerzen. Sollte min. 15A pro Glühkerze sein. Also min. 60A Gesamtstromaufnahme.


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Strick ihm ein paar Socken



Passend zum Goldhelmchen?


----------



## BenderB (14. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mess mal die Stromaufnahme an der Zuleitung der Glühkerzen. Sollte min. 15A pro Glühkerze sein. Also min. 60A Gesamtstromaufnahme.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dazu das passende Meßgerät habe. Habe nur so ein Billig-Multimeter von Conrad und weiß nicht, ob das so ne Funktion überhaupt hat. Aber wenn ich die Kabel an die Zunge halte, wie doll sollte es Kribbeln für 15A?  Oder würdest Du andere Körperteile bei dieser Stromstärke empfehlen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. November 2011)

Hi kann leider erst am Mittwoch wieder, Berch wär schön , aber auch erst so gegen 16-30, da wirds langsam düster...


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dazu das passende Meßgerät habe. Habe nur so ein Billig-Multimeter von Conrad und weiß nicht, ob das so ne Funktion überhaupt hat. Aber wenn ich die Kabel an die Zunge halte, wie doll sollte es Kribbeln für 15A?  Oder würdest Du andere Körperteile bei dieser Stromstärke empfehlen?


Für ´ne Dauererektion reicht die Spannung nicht aus. Nimm also besser ´ne Strommesszange, bevor du daran rumschwängelst.  
Messgerät kann dir der Typ bestimmt leihen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Für ´ne Dauererektion reicht die Spannung nicht aus. Nimm also besser ´ne Strommesszange, bevor du daran rumschwängelst.
> Messgerät kann dir der Typ bestimmt leihen!



Die gibts nur beim Draufpinkeln


----------



## BenderB (14. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Messgerät kann dir der Typ bestimmt leihen!


Hahahahaha, war ja klar, dass soetwas wieder von Dir kommt. In dem Moment als ich auf den Link geklickt habe, bekam ich eine Vorahnung  Du bist ein Vogel 
Aber ich will diesen Typen nicht überstrapazieren, habe den schon öfters mal genötigt: zeig mir Trails, berat mich hier, guck Dir das Bike an,... 

@NuMetal: keine schlechte Idee...


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Die gibts nur beim Draufpinkeln


Da muss man aber extrem gut zielen bei der Kiste! Und nicht vergessen:


----------



## BenderB (14. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...
> _____
> Mit Glied



Will kommen?


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hahahahaha, war ja klar, dass soetwas wieder von Dir kommt. In dem Moment als ich auf den Link geklickt habe, bekam ich eine Vorahnung  Du bist ein Vogel
> Aber ich will diesen Typen nicht überstrapazieren, habe den schon öfters mal genötigt: zeig mir Trails, berat mich hier, guck Dir das Bike an,...


Ach, der Typ hilft gerne. Älteren Mütterchen über die Strasse, jüngeren ins Bett, Schwertern bei unlösbaren mechanischen Problemen am Rad...
Packe mir so´n Ding morgen mal sicherheitshalber ins Auto.


----------



## chaz (14. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Will kommen?



Wer jetzt? Aber nicht hier! So, ich bin jetzt mal raus. Muss mal wieder helfen... Obwohl es gerade lustig ist. Bis spädda.


----------



## toje (15. November 2011)

moin moin,

man könnte auch behaupten das du ein helfersyndrom hast...!!!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

Die "Mudda Teresa" der FFD quasi. Aber: Isch machet ja jern!!!


----------



## toje (15. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die "Mudda Teresa" der FFD quasi. Aber: Isch machet ja jern!!!


 

also rein äußerlich machst du da auf jeden fall einen guten job!!!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> also rein äußerlich machst du da auf jeden fall einen guten job!!!



Pass mal dann auf, dann ich dich dann nicht sprichwörtlich zur Brust nehme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (15. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Pass mal dann auf, dann ich dich dann nicht sprichwörtlich zur Brust nehme...


 

junge, noch nicht ausgeschlafen oder was ist da los???


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> junge, noch nicht ausgeschlafen oder was ist da los???



Nutella-Überdosis.


----------



## BenderB (15. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Die "Mudda Teresa" der FFD quasi. Aber: Isch machet ja jern!!!


Ja wenn das so ist: mein Wagen müsste dann auch mal wieder gewaschen, poliert und ausgesaugt werden


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

Wie war das mit dem kleinen Finger? Schwupps....und schon sind beide Arme weg!!!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

Also, ich bin um 14.30 Uhr (wenn nix dazwischen kommen sollte) unten am Parkplatz zur AS.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. November 2011)

Ich bin auch nachher an der AS! Vielleicht auch schon so gegen 13Uhr!


----------



## FunkyRay (15. November 2011)

Ist für das WE schon was in planung?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. November 2011)

Glühwein trinken


----------



## FunkyRay (15. November 2011)

JUHU!!! Werd am WE da sein und mal nen Pitch zum testen mitnehmen, hoffe ich komm auf die Piste.

Btw. für die dunkle Jahreszeit: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24633_LED-1-Beleuchtungsset-ohne-StVZO-Zulassung---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

Denke, dass ich am WE wieder zum Kalwes fahren werde. Oder Krähfield.


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

Für Barbie (zum Thema Licht): http://www.ebay.de/itm/MagicShine-M...hrradteile&hash=item2eb3a505af#ht_2356wt_1396
Ist der Nachbau von der hier: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Lupine-Tesla-5-1/dp/B005JUR40A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321355927&sr=8-1"]Lupine Tesla 5 LED Scheinwerfer 700Lumen Mod. 2012: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## hugecarl (15. November 2011)

Macht nur nicht den Fehler und bestellt das Ding bei DealExtreme


----------



## FunkyRay (15. November 2011)

Gibt ja den deutschen Distributor und den Nachfolger von der 808 mit stärkeren LEDs
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/
Chazilein, hast du die?


----------



## toje (15. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Also, ich bin um 14.30 Uhr (wenn nix dazwischen kommen sollte) unten am Parkplatz zur AS.


 

ich denke ich bin um 15 uhr am parkplatz.denk mal bitte an die gelbe scheibe, du vogel.


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

@Ray: Nö, habe das Original. 
[email protected]: Liegt schon im Rucksack, Jonge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (15. November 2011)

Auto will nicht, bin somit raus


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

War wieder schön an der AS. Aber die Schieberei war bei dem Laub ganz schön anstregend...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was wieder schön an der AS. Aber die Schieberei war bei dem Laub ganz schön anstregend...




Memme!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Memme!



Aber ja doch. Bin ja keine 39 mehr. Andere haben sich ja komplett gedrückt.


----------



## toje (16. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin ja keine 39 mehr.


 

na das glaube ich dir aufs wort!!!


----------



## chaz (16. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> na das glaube ich dir aufs wort!!!



Ich mir auch. Vom gefühlten Alter heute mal ganz abgesehen....


----------



## chaz (16. November 2011)

Wie schaut es denn jetzt am Wochenende aus? Gepflegtes Geballer Sonntag am Kalwes?


----------



## toje (16. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn jetzt am Wochenende aus? Gepflegtes Geballer Sonntag am Kalwes?


 

ich muss leider schaffen am we.


----------



## Fibmaster (16. November 2011)

Ich bin vllt dabei.Brauch nur noch ne Ahead Kralle und dann geht's wieder los;-) puh es wird echt Zeit hoffe ich brauch keine Stützräder!!


----------



## chaz (16. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich muss leider schaffen am we.



Pack dir den Bock ins Auto und komm nach, du Zimtstern.


Fibmaster schrieb:


> Ich bin vllt dabei.Brauch nur noch ne Ahead Kralle und dann geht's wieder los;-) puh es wird echt Zeit hoffe ich brauch keine Stützräder!!


Warst du nicht derjenige, der in einem Bikeshop arbeitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (16. November 2011)

Ja richtig ;-) aber das war mal der erstjob hat zuviel Zeit in Anspruch genommen:-(


----------



## chaz (16. November 2011)

Übel. Aber so´ne Kralle sollte ja jeder Händler vorrätig haben.


----------



## Fibmaster (16. November 2011)

Ja das denk ich aber auch werd da nachher mal rumfahren!!!


----------



## hugecarl (16. November 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17664


----------



## chaz (16. November 2011)

So viele Bammsungen bekommen wir alle nicht in einer Saison zusammen. Schon komisch veranlagt, die Typen...


----------



## Raphnex (16. November 2011)

gabel putt und gino 2 wochen im urlaub so ein ....


----------



## chaz (16. November 2011)

War die nicht schon länger kapott?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. November 2011)

Raphnex schrieb:


> gabel putt und gino 2 wochen im urlaub so ein ....



Du lebst ja noch Wasn kapott?




chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn jetzt am Wochenende aus? Gepflegtes Geballer Sonntag am Kalwes?



Bin ich dabei! Wobei Samstag besser passen würde


----------



## Raphnex (16. November 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Du lebst ja noch Wasn kapott?



ja wieder war die letzte woche krank und nu is die dichtung hinüber 
@chaz sie hatte etwas geklappert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (16. November 2011)

Vielleicht irre ich mich ... aber hatte die nicht erst im Sommer nen Service ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. November 2011)

Hauptdichtung? Die sind eh überbewertet


----------



## chaz (16. November 2011)

@Nils: Samstag ist Tour angesagt. Kann also nur Sonntag ballern. Und: Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken.


----------



## Raphnex (16. November 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Hauptdichtung? Die sind eh überbewertet



sind deine auch noch kaputt?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Nils: Samstag ist Tour angesagt. Kann also nur Sonntag ballern. Und: Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken.



Und meine Touren-Pfeile ist noch nicht da...



Raphnex schrieb:


> sind deine auch noch kaputt?



Ähm ja Also neue leigen schon beim Gino, aber ich lasse ihn erst nachm Urlaub ran! Muss ja noch biken immoment. Vor jeder Abfahrt neues Öl rein, dann bleibt es auch immer frisch!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Nils: Samstag ist Tour angesagt. Kann also nur Sonntag ballern. Und: Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken.




Mal sehen mit Sonntach..Samstag ist eigentlich besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. November 2011)

Eigentlich ja. An diesem WE nicht....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. November 2011)

Wenn ihr Samstag  nicht wollt, dann hoffe ich jetzt mal still und heimlich hier, dass morgen auf der Ettelsberg-Homepage steht, dass die am WE nochmal Biker befördern


----------



## hugecarl (16. November 2011)

Sonntag Kalwes hätte ich Bock drauf ... mal schaun wie ich hinkomm ^^


----------



## chaz (17. November 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Samstag  nicht wollt...



Nicht können. Enduro-Tour in der Haard ist angesagt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. November 2011)

Am Wochenende nimmt die Seilbahn in Willingen nochmal Biker mit

Wer will am Samstag mit???


----------



## BenderB (18. November 2011)

Guten Morgen die Damen!
@Nils: Von wann bis wann wolltest Du denn ca. fahren?
Hätte tendenziell schon Interesse, muss aber mal wieder dazu sagen, dass  ich vor Ort dann erst ein paar mal den Freeride fahren würde und mich dann erst langsam an den DH rantasten würde. Sprich: nicht wirklich jemand wäre,  mit dem Du den DH runterballern kannst.
Bevor Du allerdings mit nem leeren Platz dahin fährst, bin ich am Start


----------



## chaz (18. November 2011)

Moin. Wer´s denn eigentlich Sonntag am Start? Kalwes ab 13 Uhr?


----------



## FunkyRay (18. November 2011)

Ich bin raus, aber ich pack mal die Cam ein, komm für ne Stunde rum und mach nen paar Fotos!


----------



## chaz (18. November 2011)

Du magst ja nur nicht wieder am step-down einkratern....


----------



## toje (18. November 2011)

habe ich da gerade etwas von einer cam gelesen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. November 2011)

Das war sooo klar....


----------



## BenderB (18. November 2011)

Muss mal gucken, Sonntags ist eher schlecht.
Die Partizipationsprognose liegt bei schwachen 5%


----------



## chaz (18. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Die Partizipationsprognose liegt bei schwachen 5%



Hier gibbet keine 5%-Hürde.


----------



## chaz (19. November 2011)

Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## BenderB (19. November 2011)

Moin Du Sack! 
Viel Spaß in der Haard, is schön da


----------



## chaz (19. November 2011)

Bin gespannt. Beim letzten Besuch in der Haard wäre ich vor Langeweile beinahe mit den Kopp auf den Lenker geknallt.


----------



## BenderB (19. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin gespannt. Beim letzten Besuch in der Haard wäre ich vor Langeweile beinahe mit den Kopp auf den Lenker geknallt.


 Bist Du wahrscheinlich auch mehrmals, das würde zumindest einiges erklären...


----------



## chaz (19. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Bist Du wahrscheinlich auch mehrmals, das würde zumindest einiges erklären...



Habe doch ´nen Helm auf. Heute war es echt spaßig in der Haard.  Wer läuft denn nu morgen auf?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. November 2011)

Icke...schätze so gegen 12.00...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. November 2011)

Bin so gegen 12.30 Uhr am Start. Ick freu mir auf ´ne amtliche Hüpfung.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin so gegen 12.30 Uhr am Start. Ick freu mir auf ´ne amtliche Hüpfung.




Denk mal an Follow me...falls Du Ihn vom Digger schon wieder hast...hmmm die Wahrscheilichkeit ist ja eher gering....und wenn ichs mir genau  überlege.....vergiss es


----------



## chaz (20. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Denk mal an Follow me...falls Du Ihn vom Digger schon wieder hast...hmmm die Wahrscheilichkeit ist ja eher gering....und wenn ichs mir genau  überlege.....vergiss es


----------



## chaz (20. November 2011)

Für Muddy: 



War wieder ´ne schöne Hüpperei am Kalwes. War auch gut voll dort. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch länger so geil. Dann kann man da schön im Staub shredden...


----------



## DerGraue (20. November 2011)

Tach auch. Wie wäre es wenn wir am WE mal nach Wuppertal asseln. PS war ne geile Asselei gestern an der AS


----------



## chaz (20. November 2011)

Wie sieht denn das mit dieser Woche aus, Mädels? Dienstag ein bisserl AS?
Und Donnerstag Nachtritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Für Muddy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jau cooles Pic,


das wird die Generation von morgen, da können wir uns dann nur noch im sprichwörtlichen Staub verbuddeln

jau war heute wieder richtig cool, hatte son bischen Rennatmosphäre bei den ganzen Leuten...und mächtig schnelle Jungs unterwegs, war schön anzusehen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das mit dieser Woche aus, Mädels? Dienstag ein bisserl AS?
> Und Donnerstag Nachtritt?




Mittwoch wäre cool, Donnerstach is mal wieder ein wenigunpassend.


----------



## BenderB (20. November 2011)

Aloah!
Willingen war auch ganz nett, allerdings sollte man seine Cam nicht vorne am Visier festmachen, dann wackelt das Bild herbe und führt zu Augenkrebs:

http://youtu.be/bz_OzPNU_88


----------



## chaz (20. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Donnerstach is mal wieder ein wenigunpassend.


Auch für´n nightride? Stimmung am Kalwes war echt gut. Nächstes WE wieder? Kann aber wohl nur am Sonntag.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aloah!
> Willingen war auch ganz nett, allerdings sollte man seine Cam nicht vorne am Visier festmachen, dann wackelt das Bild herbe und führt zu Augenkrebs:
> 
> http://youtu.be/bz_OzPNU_88



Geiles Vid, vor allem das 
INTRO  !!!!


----------



## chaz (21. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Geiles Vid, vor allem das
> INTRO  !!!!



 ABER: Zu weit weg vom Vordermann. Und zu viele Slomos. So!!!  Erwartungen erfüllt?


----------



## toje (21. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das mit dieser Woche aus, Mädels? Dienstag ein bisserl AS?
> Und Donnerstag Nachtritt?


 

ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## chaz (21. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## BenderB (21. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ABER: Zu weit weg vom Vordermann. Und zu viele Slomos. So!!!  Erwartungen erfüllt?



zu weit weg: ja, bin einfach zu langsam...
zu viele SloMos: quatsch, man kann gar nicht genug davon benutzen 

Dienstag AS peile ich auch mal an.


----------



## BenderB (21. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> ...zu viele Slomos.



Moment mal!!!!
Du weisst schon, dass der größte Teil des Videos NICHT SloMo ist, oder?
Das kommt Dir bestimmt nur so SloMo vor, Herr von und zu FastForward


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Moment mal!!!!
> Du weisst schon, dass der größte Teil des Videos NICHT SloMo ist, oder?
> Das kommt Dir bestimmt nur so SloMo vor, Herr von und zu FastForward




Also ich fand die Slomos okay mit dem Abstand war es zwischenzeitlich zu groß aber es ist sowieso das Beste , wenn der Schnellste von hinten filmt, oder die anderen etwas vom Gas gehen...auf jeden Fall ist das Fahrstuhl Intro cool...


----------



## chaz (21. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Moment mal!!!!
> Du weisst schon, dass der größte Teil des Videos NICHT SloMo ist, oder?
> Das kommt Dir bestimmt nur so SloMo vor, Herr von und zu FastForward



 SloMo und SuperSloMo?


----------



## chaz (21. November 2011)

@BenderB: Wann bist du morgen am Start?


----------



## BenderB (21. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @BenderB: Wann bist du morgen am Start?


Was hast Du denn so geplant?
Wieder so 14:30 um die Kante am Barkblatz?
Ich werde die GoPro mitbringen, Dich aufnehmen und ganz viele SlowMotions von Dir machen


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. November 2011)

Ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Kalwes
Gruß Jens!


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn so geplant?
> Wieder so 14:30 um die Kante am Barkblatz?
> Ich werde die GoPro mitbringen, Dich aufnehmen und ganz viele SlowMotions von Dir machen



14.30 Uhr hört sich gut an. Nee, lass das mal lieber schneller laufen, sonst muss ich mich wieder schämen...


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

@Bender: Wo bleibt das Video? Warum dauert es denn so lange? ;-)


----------



## BenderB (22. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Wo bleibt das Video? Warum dauert es denn so lange? ;-)


komm grad erst ausse Dusche, also immer locker.
Ausserdem braucht mein Rechner so lange für die vielen, endlosen SlowMotions 
Und ich muss Eure ganzen versauten Bemerkungen raus-piepen


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Und ich muss Eure ganzen versauten Bemerkungen raus-piepen



  Dass der Toje auch immer so niveauloses Zeugs quatschen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

Hat übrigens wieder richtig Laune gemacht. War aber mächtig anstrengend. Toje hat wieder ein Tempo vorgelegt...vor allem bei der schei$$ Schieberei! Mache jetzt noch den Testfahrer für euch. Habe mir gerade den Highroller 2 bestellt.


----------



## BenderB (22. November 2011)

Ja, war geil, auch wenn ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen bin und einfach zu schlapp, um noch ein viertes Mal da hoch zu schieben -.-

Video ist am Hochladen dranne. habe nur die SloMos vergessen, nicht traurig sein chaz


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

Bin gespannt.... auf den crash des Kamerakindes.


----------



## BenderB (22. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin gespannt.... auf den crash des Kamerakindes.


ist oben. Leider ist der Crash aus Kameraperspektive relativ unspektakulär.
Aber nice, wie nah Ihr Euch auf der Pelle hockt


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

Link?


----------



## BenderB (22. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Link?


ja soooo schwer ist das doch jetzt nicht zu finden:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17791/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (22. November 2011)

Bis wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr immer so? Ich komm leider nie vor zwei aus der Firma und will unbedingt die neue Gabel einfahren;-)


----------



## BenderB (22. November 2011)

Heute haben wir uns um 14:30 Uhr getroffen und sind bis kurz nach 17 Uhr gefahren (@chaz: korrigier mich, falls ich mich irre). Dann ist es im Wald auch schon ganz schön duster.


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

@Bender: Hättest dir ruhig mal Mühe geben können....Spaß beiseite..."Gefällt mir".  
@Fibmaster: Hast du wieder nicht mitgelesen?


----------



## Fibmaster (22. November 2011)

Wann ihr euch trefft weiß ich, nur ich Pack das leider nicht:-( deswegen ja die Frage, bis wann es sich lohnt??Aber bis 17 Uhr ist gut dann kann ich auch mal nen bissl verspätet auftauchen. Aufschlagen nimm ich nicht mehr in den Mund das passiert mir leider zu oft;-)


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

@Bender: Hat mein Jäger nicht "Geht doch mit dir" gesagt?!
Na, war wohl eher 16.30 Uhr...


----------



## BenderB (22. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Hat mein Jäger nicht "Geht doch mit dir" gesagt?!
> Na, war wohl eher 16.30 Uhr...



Hmmm, bei genauem Hinhören könnte ich auch das verstehen... dann werd ich das noch fix ändern.

Als Ihr das vierte Mal die AS runtergeballert seid habe ich ne SMS geschrieben, das war 16:22 Uhr. Dann musstet Ihr noch wieder hochschieben und dann sind wir noch den TT runter gefahren. Einigen wir uns auf 16:45


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aber nice, wie nah Ihr Euch auf der Pelle hockt


Jau, wenn er meinen Arsch vor sich hat, dann wird er immer ganz fix.


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei genauem Hinhören könnte ich auch das verstehen...


Das habe ich ja sogar beim Fahren verstanden...  


BenderB schrieb:


> Als Ihr das vierte Mal die AS runtergeballert seid habe ich ne SMS geschrieben, das war 16:22 Uhr. Dann musstet Ihr noch wieder hochschieben und dann sind wir noch den TT runter gefahren. Einigen wir uns auf 16:45


Passt scho....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Hättest dir ruhig mal Mühe geben können....Spaß beiseite..."Gefällt mir".
> @Fibmaster: Hast du wieder nicht mitgelesen?




Erinnert mich an Sonntag , erste Kurve und sofort auf die Fresse....


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Sonntag , erste Kurve und sofort auf die Fresse....



Tröste dich. Habe mich auch heute bei der ersten Abfahrt gemault. Die Spuren sind noch im vid zu sehen... Was macht der Huf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Tröste dich. Habe mich auch heute bei der ersten Abfahrt gemault. Die Spuren sind noch im vid zu sehen... Was macht der Huf?




Geht mir auf den Beutel, aber wird besser, danke der Nachfrage,wollte morgen mal zum Ofen , jemand da ?

Aber erst ab 16.30...ich fürchte da hilft nur mit Funzel...


Leider hab ich nich ab 14.00 frei...


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

Sitze erst Donnerstag wieder auf dem Hobel. Falls jemand Lust auf ´nen NR hat: Donnerstag 17 Uhr bei Krämer in der Wanne.


----------



## toje (22. November 2011)

junge junge, was`n hier wieder los!? 

@ bender: nettes video. 
@ chaz: highroller2 testen hört sich sehr gut an!!!und...die nummer kannse erst mal zur seite legen.ausgekotzt...und nun ist wieder heile welt!!!


----------



## chaz (22. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ..die nummer kannse erst mal zur seite legen.ausgekotzt...und nun ist wieder heile welt!!!


----------



## BenderB (22. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> und nun ist wieder heile welt!!!


Glückwunsch!


----------



## indian66 (22. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sitze erst Donnerstag wieder auf dem Hobel. Falls jemand Lust auf ´nen NR hat: Donnerstag 17 Uhr bei Krämer in der Wanne.



Dann werd´ ich da mal passend rumstehen am DO


----------



## toje (23. November 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dann werd´ ich da mal passend rumstehen am DO


 

oh oh...aber immer schön mit der ruhe wenn es den berg hoch geht, nech!!!


----------



## chaz (23. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh oh...aber immer schön mit der ruhe wenn es den berg hoch geht, nech!!!



Genau. Keinen Stress, bitte! Schön chillig...


----------



## indian66 (23. November 2011)

Immer locker bleiben, is dochn NR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. November 2011)

Eben. Außerdem können wir nur bergab fahren. Bei allem anderen fallen wir immer um.


----------



## BenderB (23. November 2011)

Meine Fresse, zieht Euch mal dieses Video rein (zumindest das Ende davon):

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17798



Aufs Maul!


----------



## chaz (23. November 2011)

Alter Schwede!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. November 2011)

Eat this!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. November 2011)

Genau so hatte ich mal Wanderer am Ende vom ersten Steilstück, die Standen aber zum Glück noch an der Seite, aber irgendwie müssen die da auch hin gekommen sein.

Langsam waren die Jungs nicht unterwegs und an der Stelle hast mal Mach 10². Der Wanderer wäre danach nichtmal als Organspender zu gebrauchen und den Biker hätte es wohl erst an der Bretterwand gestoppt :/ Darüber darf man nichtmal nachdenken was da passiert wäre


----------



## hugecarl (23. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, zieht Euch mal dieses Video rein (zumindest das Ende davon):
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17798
> 
> ...



Ziemlich dumm da als Wanderer rumzulaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphnex (23. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17798
> !



böse aktion!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Genau so hatte ich mal Wanderer am Ende vom ersten Steilstück, die Standen aber zum Glück noch an der Seite, aber irgendwie müssen die da auch hin gekommen sein.
> 
> Langsam waren die Jungs nicht unterwegs und an der Stelle hast mal Mach 10². Der Wanderer wäre danach nichtmal als Organspender zu gebrauchen und den Biker hätte es wohl erst an der Bretterwand gestoppt :/ Darüber darf man nichtmal nachdenken was da passiert wäre




Wandergeschnetzeltes !


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Eat this!!!




Schönes Teil, da wird man schon etwas wehmütig, dass jetzt der Winter kommt, heul


----------



## FunkyRay (23. November 2011)

Bad Wildbad hat noch auf und ich bin schwer am überlegen


----------



## chaz (24. November 2011)

Moin, Mädles. Was geht am WE (steht ja quasi vor der Tür)? Jemand Lust auf ´ne schöne Aktion am Sonntag? Location ist mir fast egal (Kalwes, Krefeld, AS).
Und nochmal zur Erinnerung: Heute nightride um 17 Uhr ab "Krämmer in der Wanne".


----------



## DerGraue (24. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädles. Was geht am WE (steht ja quasi vor der Tür)? Jemand Lust auf ´ne schöne Aktion am Sonntag? Location ist mir fast egal (Kalwes, Krefeld, AS).
> Und nochmal zur Erinnerung: Heute nightride um 17 Uhr ab "Krämmer in der Wanne".


 wie wärs mit Wuppertal


----------



## DerGraue (24. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Bad Wildbad hat noch auf und ich bin schwer am überlegen


Lass es lieber bleiben


----------



## chaz (24. November 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Lass es lieber bleiben



Hihi... 
Was spricht denn gegen Kalwes, alter Mann?


----------



## toje (24. November 2011)

da ich am we wieder ein ja sager bin, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn wir in der nähe der heimat bleiben.aber ich muss eh erst zu hause fragen, ob ich denn ballern darf!?


----------



## chaz (24. November 2011)

Sieh zu. Kira hätte wohl auch Lust auf Kalwes am Sonntag. Oder AS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (24. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sieh zu. Kira hätte wohl auch Lust auf Kalwes am Sonntag. Oder AS.


 

echt, vom kalwes hat er gestern aber nix gesagt...!?na schauen wir einfach mal...


----------



## chaz (24. November 2011)

Gerade am Telefon war er nicht abgeneigt...


----------



## toje (24. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gerade am Telefon war er nicht abgeneigt...


 

ey, datt is mein freund...lass den mal schön in ruhe, nech!!!


----------



## chaz (24. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ey, datt is mein freund...lass den mal schön in ruhe, nech!!!


Seit wann hast du Freunde?


----------



## toje (24. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du Freunde?




na das du von dieser thematik keine ahnung hast war ja klar!!!


----------



## BenderB (24. November 2011)

*entspannt mit ner Tüte Popcorn zurücklehn und die Show genieß*


----------



## toje (24. November 2011)

hmmm, war wieder ein schöner ritt durch die nacht heute!!! 

häuptling und indianer, seit ihr auch noch gut nach hause gekommen???


----------



## hugecarl (24. November 2011)

Also so wies aussieht würde ich+noch jemand auch Sonntag am Kalwes erscheinen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sieh zu. Kira hätte wohl auch Lust auf Kalwes am Sonntag. Oder AS.




Können wir nicht mal am SAMSTAG immer sch**** Sonntach ich hab Familie Ihr egomanen Drahteselquäler...

---Kalwes wär natürlich an oberster Stelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hmmm, war wieder ein schöner ritt durch die nacht heute!!!
> 
> häuptling und indianer, seit ihr auch noch gut nach hause gekommen???



Jau, hat wieder mächtig Laune gemacht. Nächste Woche auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## chaz (25. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Können wir nicht mal am SAMSTAG immer sch**** Sonntach ich hab Familie Ihr egomanen Drahteselquäler...
> 
> ---Kalwes wär natürlich an oberster Stelle!



Würde ich eigentlich auch lieber, aber diesen Samstag gehöre ich ganz meiner Liebsten. Peile aber schon den nächsten Samstag an. Und Mittwoch ´nen Nightride (extra für dich!).


----------



## indian66 (25. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, hat wieder mächtig Laune gemacht. Nächste Woche auf jeden Fall wieder.



Jupp, alles heile angekommen. 
Wie wärs mit nem festen Termin für den NR?
Do 17:00 ?


----------



## indian66 (25. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Würde ich eigentlich auch lieber, aber diesen Samstag gehöre ich ganz meiner Liebsten. Peile aber schon den nächsten Samstag an. Und Mittwoch ´nen Nightride (extra für dich!).



Mi kann ich leider nicht, bin ich Köln bei den Wombats.


----------



## toje (25. November 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mi kann ich leider nicht, bin ich Köln bei den Wombats.


 

mir wäre der do. ja auch lieber...aber der familienmesch muddy bringt hier alles durcheinander.


----------



## chaz (25. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> mir wäre der do. ja auch lieber...aber der familienmesch muddy bringt hier alles durcheinander.



Eben. Das hat er nun davon. Fester Termin muss nicht sein. Mache das lieber abhängig von Lust/Laune, Wetter und Mitfahrern. Und wo wir gerade dabei sind...darf der toje am Sonntag mit uns spielen gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (25. November 2011)

So, Lampe für Nightrides bestellt. Falls noch jemand was sucht, werd die mal testen, da der Händler in Wuppertal sitzt, kann man sie auch mal schnell wieder zurück geben, wenn es nicht passt.

This one


----------



## FunkyRay (25. November 2011)

Braucht wer nen neues Bike? FÃ¼r schlappe 1500â¬ ist es euch Hier


----------



## chaz (25. November 2011)

Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer...


----------



## toje (25. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und wo wir gerade dabei sind...darf der toje am Sonntag mit uns spielen gehen?


 

ja, er darf...ob er auch will ist so eine sache.der hat nach der arbeit keinen bock ne weltreise anzutreten.as wäre cool, oder die strecke die hier keiner kennt.


----------



## chaz (25. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja, er darf...ob er auch will ist so eine sache.der hat nach der arbeit keinen bock ne weltreise anzutreten.as wäre cool, oder die strecke die hier keiner kennt.



Der will bestimmt, der Typ....   

BTW: lt. Routenplaner sind es von dir nur 21 min. zu fahren....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der will bestimmt, der Typ....
> 
> BTW: lt. Routenplaner sind es von dir nur 21 min. zu fahren....




Echt !

Stellt sich an wie son....


----------



## chaz (25. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Echt !
> 
> Stellt sich an wie son....



Sag es, sag es!!!!!


----------



## toje (26. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Echt !
> 
> Stellt sich an wie son....


 

ja, sag es!!!
oder haste etwa nicht die traute, he kleines!?


----------



## toje (26. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> BTW: lt. Routenplaner sind es von dir nur 21 min. zu fahren....


 

tztztz...laut routenplaner ist die kürzeste strecke 30km lang und man benötigt 24min dafür.was kannst du eigentlich...!?


----------



## chaz (26. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja, sag es!!!
> oder haste etwa nicht die traute, he kleines!?






toje schrieb:


> tztztz...laut routenplaner ist die kürzeste strecke 30km lang und man benötigt 24min dafür.was kannst du eigentlich...!?



Ich habe es ohne den Zusatzpunkt "Chillfaktor" eingegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (26. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe es ohne den Zusatzpunkt "Chillfaktor" eingegeben...


 

schnauze, kümmer dich mal lieber um deine frau heute.ach ja, herzlichen glückwunsch!!!sagt man das so...!?


----------



## chaz (26. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> schnauze, kümmer dich mal lieber um deine frau heute.


Moin...wird gleich gemacht.


toje schrieb:


> ach ja, herzlichen glückwunsch!!!sagt man das so...!?


Danke dir! Das Kondolenzbuch liegt bei mir im Büro aus....


----------



## Fibmaster (26. November 2011)

Nabend zusammen wollt schnell fragen, wo und wann ihr morgen fahren wollt??
MfG


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja, sag es!!!
> oder haste etwa nicht die traute, he kleines!?




Turnbeutelvergesser!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. November 2011)

War heut mal 2 Stündchen am Ofen , trauriger Rekord, 3 Schläuche!!!

Getzt gibts aufs Kona nur noch Downhillkarkassen, Schnauze voll!

Wo gibts zur Zeit günstig Maxxis?

Ach ja wollte noch was bei CRC bestellen, jemand Interesse, momentan fahren die einige Rabattaktionen?


----------



## chaz (26. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War heut mal 2 Stündchen am Ofen , trauriger Rekord, 3 Schläuche!!!



Und 3x Krater, wa?!  

Was´n nu mit morgen? 12.30 Uhr am Kalwes?


----------



## Fibmaster (26. November 2011)

Wie ist das denn jetzt an der AS kann man da jetzt besser auf Sicht fahren?ich wollt morgen auch los und Kalwes kenn ich nicht!


----------



## BenderB (26. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und 3x Krater, wa?!
> 
> Was´n nu mit morgen? 12.30 Uhr am Kalwes?



Dann gib mir mal den genauen Treffpunkt und ich versuche auch aufzutauchen.


----------



## chaz (26. November 2011)

@fibmaster: Was meinst du mit 'auf Sicht fahren'? Kalwes kann man ja kennenlernen...   @Bender: Wegbeschreibung kommt morgen früh durch... (auch für den fibmaster)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (26. November 2011)

Stimmt hast recht;-) ok alles klar super dann weiß ich Bescheid!!


----------



## hugecarl (27. November 2011)

Bin wohl doch nicht am Kalwes, hat sich etwas verkompliziert mit hinkommen und so.


----------



## TDisbike (27. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und 3x Krater, wa?!
> 
> Was´n nu mit morgen? 12.30 Uhr am Kalwes?



Servus! 
Werds wohl gegen 13oo zum Kalwes schaffen...

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. November 2011)

Bin auch gleich da!!!


----------



## BenderB (27. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Dann gib mir mal den genauen Treffpunkt und ich versuche auch aufzutauchen.



Versuch gescheitert 
Habe es wohl gestern abend übertrieben und bin gerade erst aufgewacht, d.h. bis 12:30 oder 13:00 Uhr schaff ich es auf keinen Fall.
Vielleicht komm ich noch nach, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
Tot ziens!


----------



## chaz (27. November 2011)

Das Jungvolk schwächelt. Tzzz... Als ich noch in eurem Alter gewesen bin... Also, damals... A long time ago... Aber wem sage ich das?! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (27. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Jungvolk schwächelt. Tzzz... Als ich noch in eurem Alter gewesen bin... Also, damals... A long time ago... Aber wem sage ich das?! :-D


 ...da war Pluto noch ein Planet?
 ...da gab es Bier noch in Dosen?
 ...


----------



## Kayya (27. November 2011)

Wäre auch gerne am start gewesen, aber
mich hat der gestrige abend auch zu sehr mitgenommen. 

Viel spaß euch beim shredden...


----------



## TDisbike (27. November 2011)

buarps, ne war schoen am K... stellt sich grad nachem Kaffee ein sehr gechillter Sonntag ein


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. November 2011)

TDisbike schrieb:


> buarps, ne war schoen am K... stellt sich grad nachem Kaffee ein sehr gechillter Sonntag ein




Jau war lustig und etwas schlipperich am Ende..


----------



## chaz (27. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ...da gab es Bier noch in Dosen?
> ...


Dosen = Mehrzahl von Dosis?


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau war lustig und etwas schlipperich am Ende..



Stimmt beides...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. November 2011)

TDisbike schrieb:


> buarps, ne war schoen am K... stellt sich grad nachem Kaffee ein sehr gechillter Sonntag ein




HIEr noch ne Empfehlung für nen günstigen Hello..:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260892457675?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

39,- Ocken für 1800 Lumen!, da legs di nieder, hab ich mir sofort bestellt, hab die Gleiche das letzte Jahr gekauf, da hatte sie "nur" 900 Lumen und ist schon verdammt hell, bin mal gespannt !


----------



## chaz (27. November 2011)

Mittwoch kannst du uns den Weg leuchten...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittwoch kannst du uns den Weg leuchten...




KAUFT EUCH SCHOMMA NEN PAAR SONNENBRILLEN!!!!


----------



## DerGraue (27. November 2011)

Nabend Night Riders liegt nächste Woche auch noch was anderes an als nachts durch den Wald zu krauchen


----------



## chaz (28. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> KAUFT EUCH SCHOMMA NEN PAAR SONNENBRILLEN!!!!


Du bist ´ne Leuchte....  


DerGraue schrieb:


> Nabend Night Riders liegt nächste Woche auch noch was anderes an als nachts durch den Wald zu krauchen


Was´n mit morgen Nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (28. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n mit morgen Nachmittag?


 


nen nightride!?


----------



## chaz (28. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> nen nightride!?



Ich dachte eher an Ballern und Mittwoch in die Nacht radeln...


----------



## Kurtchen (28. November 2011)

Moin, wann wollt ihr am Mittwoch den NR starten?


----------



## toje (28. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Ballern und Mittwoch in die Nacht radeln...


 

das war auch eher für den grauen bestimmt, du leuchte!!!


----------



## TDisbike (28. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> HIEr noch ne Empfehlung für nen günstigen Hello..:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/260892457675?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 39,- Ocken für 1800 Lumen!, da legs di nieder, hab ich mir sofort bestellt, hab die Gleiche das letzte Jahr gekauf, da hatte sie "nur" 900 Lumen und ist schon verdammt hell, bin mal gespannt !



Ah, thx! Kann das sein, dass das diese hier ist : http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...d-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510#open full view

Die ist mit 1200 lm angegeben und hat die selbe LED drin... kannst ja mal berichten ob evtl bei der 1800 lm version 2 Glühwürmchen drin sind..?

LG, Timo


----------



## chaz (28. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> das war auch eher für den grauen bestimmt, du leuchte!!!



Ach, dem geht eh kein Licht auf.  
@Kurt: Dachte da so an 17 Uhr bei Krämer.


----------



## Kurtchen (28. November 2011)

@chaz: das wäre super  da schaffe ich es auch mal wieder mitzufahren  freu mich schon.


----------



## Kurtchen (28. November 2011)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Ah, thx! Kann das sein, dass das diese hier ist : http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...d-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510#open full view
> 
> Die ist mit 1200 lm angegeben und hat die selbe LED drin... kannst ja mal berichten ob evtl bei der 1800 lm version 2 Glühwürmchen drin sind..?
> 
> LG, Timo


 
Kann dir bei Bedarf auch eine leíhen Timo...


----------



## TDisbike (28. November 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Kann dir bei Bedarf auch eine leíhen Timo...



Danke, ich packs aber nieundnimmer bis 17oo... aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen die bunny-hochsprünglatte rauszuholen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDisbike (28. November 2011)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Danke, ich packs aber nieundnimmer bis 17oo... aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen die bunny-hochsprünglatte rauszuholen ^^



wobei man das möglicherweise jetzt auch falsch verstehen könnte ^^


----------



## chaz (28. November 2011)

Keine Schwanzvergleiche beim NR bitte...


----------



## FunkyRay (28. November 2011)

In case you shit yourself


----------



## chaz (28. November 2011)

Zur Info: Bin morgen mit dem Grauen so ab 14.15-14.30 Uhr am Berch ballern....


----------



## Fibmaster (28. November 2011)

Nabend Auto ist wieder fahrbereit,Bike und Klamotten im Auto also ich werd morgen auch am Berch auftauchen nur wahrscheinlich ein bisschen später!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zur Info: Bin morgen mit dem Grauen so ab 14.15-14.30 Uhr am Berch ballern....




Horrido!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. November 2011)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Ah, thx! Kann das sein, dass das diese hier ist : http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...d-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510#open full view
> 
> Die ist mit 1200 lm angegeben und hat die selbe LED drin... kannst ja mal berichten ob evtl bei der 1800 lm version 2 Glühwürmchen drin sind..?
> 
> LG, Timo




Jau ist der gleiche Typ,aber wie schon gesagt habe ich diese Latüchte letztes Jahr auch gekauft und da hatte sie nur 900Lumen, ich glaube mit jederGgeneration hat die Funzel mehr Power!

Von daher wird deine Annonce halt kein aktuelles Model sein...schätze ich.


----------



## chaz (28. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Horrido!!!



Ho Rüd Ho


----------



## chaz (28. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau ist der gleiche Typ,aber wie schon gesagt habe ich diese Latüchte letztes Jahr auch gekauft und da hatte sie nur 900Lumen, ich glaube mit jederGgeneration hat die Funzel mehr Power!



Beim dem Smog, den die Chinesen in ihren Städten erzeugen, auch kein Wunder. Irgendwie müssen die ja auch was sehen. Sonne gibbet da ja auch nicht....


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)




----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

Er lässt sich doch nicht nur zu Hause aushalten (war zu Besuch im Schwerter Museum für antike Industrietechnik):


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> In case you shit yourself


  I would 

@Epic Snowmobile Crash: lol, das hört ja gar nicht mehr auf. der soll lieber froh sein, dass das Teil ihn nicht übergemangelt hat, der Vogel. War aber sicherlich kein Ami, sonst hätte man ca. 4.763 mal das Wort 'Fuuuuck!!!' gehört.


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> I would
> 
> @Epic Snowmobile Crash: lol, das hört ja gar nicht mehr auf. der soll lieber froh sein, dass das Teil ihn nicht übergemangelt hat, der Vogel. War aber sicherlich kein Ami, sonst hätte man ca. 4.763 mal das Wort 'Fuuuuck!!!' gehört.



Vielleicht wäre es auch ein Dauerpiepton geworden... :-D  Lustig zu sehen, wie der Typ da relativ flott runter rutscht und das Teil da langsam runter kugelt. Dem ist bestimmt gut die Düse gegangen.


----------



## Kayya (29. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zur Info: Bin morgen mit dem Grauen so ab 14.15-14.30 Uhr am Berch ballern....



Ich komme um 13.00uhr aus dem Dienst und dann werd ich mich wohl auch auf den Weg machen.


----------



## Kayya (29. November 2011)

TDisbike schrieb:


> bunny-hochsprünglatte



ja ne is klar


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Winterbekleidung? Jacke und lange Buxe? Sollte schon das Protektorgeraffel drunter passen. Irgendwas, worauf man achten sollte (ausser, dass es nicht aussieht wie ne Hose für den Golfplatz )? Und irgendwas, worin man nicht direkt nach dem Anziehen losölt wie bekloppt  Ist ja derzeit hier und da mal nen 'Sale' und langsam wird es Zeit. 
TIA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (29. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Winterbekleidung? Jacke und lange Buxe? Sollte schon das Protektorgeraffel drunter passen. Irgendwas, worauf man achten sollte (ausser, dass es nicht aussieht wie ne Hose für den Golfplatz )? Und irgendwas, worin man nicht direkt nach dem Anziehen losölt wie bekloppt  Ist ja derzeit hier und da mal nen 'Sale' und langsam wird es Zeit.
> TIA


 

ey blender, juckt dir das blech oder watt!?

bis 0 grad wird in kurzer hose gefahren!!!erst bei minus temperaturen gibt es eine lange hose (ne royal z.b.) und ein langarm shirt unter dem panzer.das sollte bei deiner leibesfülle mal vollkommen ausreichen!!!


----------



## Kayya (29. November 2011)

BERG AB hat Royal kÃ¶rperbedeckung zum guten kurs
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=28_85

z.B. die Royal Blast Pant fÃ¼r 47,60â¬


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ey blender, juckt dir das blech oder watt!?
> 
> bis 0 grad wird in kurzer hose gefahren!!!erst bei minus temperaturen gibt es eine lange hose (ne royal z.b.) und ein langarm shirt unter dem panzer.das sollte bei deiner leibesfülle mal vollkommen ausreichen!!!



Genau. Bis 0 Grad ist kurze Hose angesagt. Hast doch eh Schoner an den Pinnen. Weicheibande! Wenn es richtig kalt wird hat sich 'nen Hoddie bewährt. Ist auch gleich was für den Schädel dran. Gibt es aber nicht für den Golfplatz.


----------



## toje (29. November 2011)

@ chaz & blender: ihr seit hässlich!!!


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

Ach ja? Komma Du her!
Nur weil sich das bei Euren verbrauchten Körpern nicht mehr lohnt...
Was solls: Körper sind eh nur was für Dicke und Nutten!


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> @ chaz & blender: ihr seit hässlich!!!



Und du bist alt!!!


BenderB schrieb:


> Ach ja? Komma Du her!
> Nur weil sich das bei Euren verbrauchten Körpern nicht mehr lohnt...



MOMENT MAL! Watt heisst hier "euren Körpern", he?! Der Schwerter ist verbraucht. 

Ach, was rede ich eigentlich mit Kraterverweigerern..


----------



## toje (29. November 2011)

äh, wann bist du zum letzten mal die susi gesprungen???nur so aus reiner neugier...


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und du bist alt!!!
> Ach, was rede ich eigentlich mit Kraterverweigerern..


Mich dünkt, ich muss wohl heute auch mal am Berch vorbei kommen und Euch zeigen, wie man stilvoll den Krater verweigert...


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> äh, wann bist du zum letzten mal die susi gesprungen???nur so aus reiner neugier...



Hihi... Nee, die Sau hat mich nicht dran gelassen. Wehriges Weib...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Mich dünkt, ich muss wohl heute auch mal am Berch vorbei kommen und Euch zeigen, wie man stilvoll den Krater verweigert...



Und das Ganze schön mit der Cam aufnehmen, ja?


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und das Ganze schön mit der Cam aufnehmen, ja?


eigentlich wollte ich das Ding ja zuhause lassen, aber wenn Du das unbedingt willst, dann kann ich mal ein 'how to... NOT' draus machen 
Und Du darfst dann auch als abschreckendes Beispiel einmal vormachen, wie es aussieht, wenn man es *nicht* nicht kann


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

Für abschreckende Beispiele bin ich nicht zuständig... Aber ich kann dir zeigen, wie man wunderschön und elegant um die Susi einen Bogen macht.


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> bis 0 grad wird in kurzer hose gefahren!!!erst bei minus temperaturen gibt es eine lange hose



http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15399


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15399


----------



## toje (29. November 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15399


 

ey, da hatte es wenigstens -5 grad, also gefühlt zumindest!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

Dazu kommt ja auch noch der Fahrtwind bzw. windchill, aber bei Stehversuchen merkt man davon nix. ;-)


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

mein Chef hat sich das mit dem Fahrrad fahren für mich anders überlegt 
vielleicht dann am Freitag...


----------



## DerGraue (29. November 2011)

Nabend. War echt geil heute am Ofen erst mal wieder den Krater gerockt und schön den Holgi gejagt


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> mein Chef hat sich das mit dem Fahrrad fahren für mich anders überlegt
> vielleicht dann am Freitag...


Schmeiss ihn raus, den Vogel.


DerGraue schrieb:


> Nabend. War echt geil heute am Ofen erst mal wieder den Krater gerockt und schön den Holgi gejagt



Jau, hat Spaß gemacht. Jaaa, meinen Windschatten haben alle gerne.


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jaaa, mein Windschatten haben alle gerne.


wußte immer schon, dass Downhiller eine gewisse masochistische Ader haben 

*http://tinyurl.com/37bbdss*


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> wußte immer schon, dass Downhiller eine gewisse masochistische Ader haben



Ach, quatsch...ich habe einfach nur eine schöne Heckansicht.


----------



## BenderB (29. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach, quatsch...ich habe einfach nur eine schöne Heckansicht.


ja, die hat sogar Toje umgehauen, ich habe den Videobeweis


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. November 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schmeiss ihn raus, den Vogel.
> 
> 
> Jau, hat Spaß gemacht. Jaaa, mein Windschatten haben alle gerne.




Ja er ist sio muckelig und erst der betörende Duft....


----------



## chaz (29. November 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ja, die hat sogar Toje umgehauen, ich habe den Videobeweis



Dich auch...gibbet auch auf Vid.  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ja er ist sio muckelig und erst der betörende Duft....



So´n richtiger Iltis hat noch niemanden geschadet.    Wahlweise auch im Programm: Laterne ganz unten.


----------



## Kayya (29. November 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nabend. War echt geil heute am Ofen erst mal wieder den Krater gerockt und schön den Holgi gejagt



Jop! gute Runde wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (29. November 2011)

Hier mal wieder für die Freunde bewegter Bilder mal ein paar ältere Aufnahmen von uns
10 Jahre machen wir jetzt schon die kleinen Filmchen und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## toje (30. November 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ja er ist sio muckelig und erst der betörende Duft....


 


pffffff...das ist ekelig!!! :kotz:


----------



## chaz (30. November 2011)

toje schrieb:


> pffffff...das ist ekelig!!! :kotz:



Da stehst du doch auch drauf...deshalb hängst du mir doch auch immer am Arsch.   

Schönes Video, Jens.


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2011)

Moin, ihr Luschen!!!


----------



## BenderB (1. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, ihr Luschen!!!


Von mir auch ein 'guten Morgen' ihr Luschen.
@chaz: wieso grüßt Du mich nicht?


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> @chaz: wieso grüßt Du mich nicht?


Brauchen wir wieder 'ne Extraeinladung, oder was
?


----------



## BenderB (1. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Brauchen wir wieder 'ne Extraeinladung, oder was
> ?


Na, bei 'Luschen' fühl ich mich nicht angesprochen


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Na, bei 'Luschen' fühl ich mich nicht angesprochen



Wie hätten wir's denn gerne? Was wäre denn deiner würdig?


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das der Graue liest (wohl sein persönlicher Weltuntergang 2012): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555682


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (1. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn das der Graue liest (wohl sein persönlicher Weltuntergang 2012): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555682


Oh Ha hört sich nicht gut an dann werden wohl meine 888er preislich enorm steigen, aber mal ehrlich es gibt momentan keine Modelle die vergleichbar sind mit den EVO Modellen was soll ich denn machen wenn es keine MZ Gabeln mehr gibt  den ganzen andern Rotz kannste doch in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> was soll ich denn machen wenn es keine MZ Gabeln mehr gibt



Schrauben lernen (muss man bei RS und Fox ja öfter) und etwas Vernünftiges fahren....


----------



## DerGraue (1. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schrauben lernen (muss man bei RS und Fox ja öfter) und etwas Vernünftiges fahren....


Pustekuchen meine EVO hält wahrscheinlich ewig


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2011)

In der Vitrine?


----------



## DerGraue (1. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> In der Vitrine?


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2011)

Ach..das Leben wird für MZ schon weiter gehen. Irgendwas Asiatisches kauft den Krempel für Kleines schon auf. Und dann gibbet bald die 888EvoDurolux mit Q-Loc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Dezember 2011)

Das hat sich doch für Marzocchi gelohnt ,die Fertigung nach Taiwan zu verlegen, fast wie für Nokia 

Miese kapitalistische Vollpfosten!!!

Von nix ne Ahnung aber Hauptsache Geld sparen, vor allem am Umsatz 

...war übrigens ein cooler Nightride gestern...!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Das hat sich doch für Marzocchi gelohnt ,die Fertigung nach Taiwan zu verlegen, fast wie für Nokia
> 
> Miese kapitalistische Vollpfosten!!!





Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...war übrigens ein cooler Nightride gestern...!!!


Jau, war geil. Musste deine Kleine noch lange frieren, du Bergfloh?


----------



## Kurtchen (1. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...war übrigens ein cooler Nightride gestern...!!!


 

Nabend, ja das muss ich auch sagen war echt spaßig..


----------



## DerGraue (1. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Das hat sich doch für Marzocchi gelohnt ,die Fertigung nach Taiwan zu verlegen, fast wie für Nokia
> 
> Miese kapitalistische Vollpfosten!!!
> 
> ...


 Ja Ja recht du hast


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja Ja recht du hast




Dessen ich mir sicher bin


----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2011)

Ändern dein Profilbild sollst du:


----------



## BenderB (2. Dezember 2011)

Naja, oder dann so:






Die Partei hat immer Recht!


----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Die Partei hat immer Recht!



Ich bin doch keine Partei...


----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2011)

Hat noch jemand für morgen ein bisschen Geballer geplant?


----------



## Kayya (2. Dezember 2011)

ich hätte Bock aber ich warte immer noch auf andere Reifen(bike mailorder bekommt es nicht gesch...)
die Wicked will gehen gar nicht so bald es auch nur ein wenig nass ist.

werde wohl mein enduro bewegen...
kommt wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (3. Dezember 2011)

ok was ein pimmelwetter...
nach 14 Tagen warten schreibt Bikemailorder mir heute das es nicht abzusehen ist wann der artikel wieder lieferbar ist.

Welchen reifen würdet ihr für die nasse(schneereiche) Jahreszeit empfehlen?
über lege eigentlich zwischen Swampthing oder Dirty Dan.


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

Wetscream in 60a.

@ all: Ich vertage das beiken mal auf morgen.


----------



## Kayya (3. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetscream in 60a.




der deckt mir eigentlich ein zu kleinen Einsatzbereich ab.
habe oft gehört das er super schwammig wenn es nicht absolut Schlammig ist...


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

Quatsch. Nur wenn der Boden hart ist (und eventuell ´ne Schmierschicht drüber), dann ist der uppe. Stollen knicken dann in Kurven weg. Kann man sich aber dran gewöhnen. Weicher und trockener Boden geht, Schlamm geht, Schnee geht. Gibt nix besseres für die Jahreszeit. Dem Rollwiderstand kann man mit cutten der Stollen entgegenwirken.


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

Immer wieder geil....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAz4RYxDc8s&feature=related"]First person view of a mountain bike race in urban Chile.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## toje (3. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetscream in 60a.
> 
> @ all: Ich vertage das beiken mal auf morgen.




recht hat er mit den pellen!!!

wie wo was morgen erst ballern???


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich schwächel bei dem Wetter. Finde auch gerade meinen Taucheranzug nicht. Morgen soll es ja nur tröpfeln...


----------



## toje (3. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich schwächel bei dem Wetter. Finde auch gerade meinen Taucheranzug nicht. Morgen soll es ja nur tröpfeln...




sagt der knastologe oder was!? warmduscher...man merkt das dir die erfahrung aus dem letzten pds urlaub fehlt!!!


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> sagt der knastologe oder was!? warmduscher...man merkt das dir die erfahrung aus dem letzten pds urlaub fehlt!!!



Jetzt erzähle mir nicht, dass du motiviert bist?! Glaube dir kein Wort, Pinocchio. Isser jetzt lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (3. Dezember 2011)

ich fahre jetzt zum berch...


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

Hinter´m Berch?!


----------



## Kayya (3. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Immer wieder geil....
> First person view of a mountain bike race in urban Chile.      - YouTube



jau immer wieder gut an zusehen.

wo ich das grade gesehen habe:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/227689

Grandios! habs die Tage bei Movie of the Month gesehen und hab mich so derbe weg geschmissen.


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geil!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetscream in 60a.
> 
> @ all: Ich vertage das beiken mal auf morgen.




Recht hat er ,heute jagt man noch nicht einmal Hunde oder Tojes vor die Tür.......außer sie tun es selbst


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

Ach, der Schwerter...der hat nur geblufft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (3. Dezember 2011)

eeyyy, gerade mit dem kira telefoniert, der zieht es echtdurch!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Dezember 2011)

Kayya schrieb:


> jau immer wieder gut an zusehen.
> 
> wo ich das grade gesehen habe:
> 
> ...




Geht ab wie`n Zäpfchen, ein Double Killer!


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> eeyyy, gerade mit dem kira telefoniert, der zieht es echtdurch!!!



Hammer!!! Heiss wie Frittenfett.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hammer!!! Heiss wie Frittenfett.




Eher spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi..


----------



## chaz (3. Dezember 2011)

Morgen high noon auf irgend´ner Piste?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen high noon auf irgend´ner Piste?




Von mir aus Ofen, mal antesten , wie der Boden so ist.....


----------



## toje (4. Dezember 2011)

moin ihr saufköppe,

was`n hier los mit dem radeln und so???


----------



## chaz (4. Dezember 2011)

Boa, hämmert mir die Kirsche. Das letzte Getränk war wohl schlecht. Ordne mich mal als nicht fahrtüchtig ein.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja Ja die Weihnachtsmarktopfer, Santa hat mal wieder zugeschlagen...


Werd jetzt ne Runde zum Ofen eiern....wenn jemand bock hat....


----------



## BenderB (4. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ordne mich mal als nicht fahrtüchtig ein.


Gestern üble WG-Party in Kassel, schließe mich chaz an: nicht fahrtüchtig :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ja Ja die Weihnachtsmarktopfer, Santa hat mal wieder zugeschlagen...



Und wie!!! Total gebamst.


----------



## DerGraue (4. Dezember 2011)

Moin war heute morgrn auch ganz schön gebammst in der Birne


----------



## DerGraue (4. Dezember 2011)

heute Mittag 2 Stunden den Truppi gerockt dann ging es wieder


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Dezember 2011)

Am Ofen gabs noch nich mal ne Pfütze, Wetscream war total overdressed..alles war zu rocken, Krater, step up ,susi...Minion hätte gereicht, das für die, die vielleicht morgen fahren wollen... lasst Euch vom Regen nich schrecken ..alles wird gut! (auch der Kopf)


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> alles wird gut! (auch der Kopf)



...der ist wieder in Ordnung! Morgen ballern?


----------



## toje (5. Dezember 2011)

moin,

naaaaaaaaaa...ausgekotzt!? 

morgen ballern hört sich gut an!!!


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> naaaaaaaaaa...ausgekotzt!?


Das war schon relativ früh erledigt.... Mich wundert, dass du das so gut überstanden hast. Heimlich geübt?


----------



## toje (5. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das war schon relativ früh erledigt.... Mich wundert, dass du das so gut überstanden hast. Heimlich geübt?


 

nö, keine ahnung...ich bin halt noch nicht sooo alt!!!


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> nö, keine ahnung...ich bin halt noch nicht sooo alt!!!



Oder gab es für dich nur die Kinderversion? Du hattest ja immerhin ´ne Aufpasserin dabei, die allerdings auch gut dabei gewesen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Oder gab es für dich nur die Kinderversion? Du hattest ja immerhin ´ne Aufpasserin dabei, die allerdings auch gut dabei gewesen ist...




Hat bestimmt die ganze Zeit Kinderpunsch gesoffen......


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt die ganze Zeit Kinderpunsch gesoffen......



Das würde zumindest erklären, warum der Schwerter gestern fit gewesen ist. Der ist doch sonst nicht im Training.  
Was´n jetzt mit morgen, Mädels?


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2011)

Falls der Graue mal wieder jemanden auf der Piste überholt, dann gibbet das hier:


----------



## toje (5. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt die ganze Zeit Kinderpunsch gesoffen......




schnauze kleiner feigling...  warum hast du dich nicht mal auf ne tasse tee blicken lassen???


----------



## DerGraue (5. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Falls der Graue mal wieder jemanden auf der Piste überholt, dann gibbet das hier:


----------



## DerGraue (6. Dezember 2011)

Moin So überweisung für das Spital ist am Start morgen werde ich da mal vorsprechen der Doc sagt ist kein großes ding die gehen da mit so einer Sonde rein also 1 bis 2 Wochen ruhe dann bin ich wieder aufem Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin So überweisung für das Spital ist am Start morgen werde ich da mal vorsprechen der Doc sagt ist kein großes ding die gehen da mit so einer Sonde rein also 1 bis 2 Wochen ruhe dann bin ich wieder aufem Bock





Sagte ich schon, dass Petrus ein Ar... ist? Den ganzen Tag ist es trocken. Fing natürlich an zu schiffen, als ich am Berch aus dem Auto stieg.  Nicht, dass ich nur ´nen nassen Ar... bekommen habe...nein...mein siffender Fuchs hat es sich in seinen kleinen und sturen Gabelkopf gesetzt, seinen Federweg zu ca. 50% für sich zu behalten. Tolles Fahrgefühl!!! Grrrr...   Gut, dass der Gino wieder da ist.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> schnauze kleiner feigling...  warum hast du dich nicht mal auf ne tasse tee blicken lassen???




Leider keine Zeit...Du weisst ja , wer Familie hat, hat immer was zu tun...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


>




Wenn das beim 4.Crossauch so wäre gäbs so manches blaue Auge..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sagte ich schon, dass Petrus ein Ar... ist? Den ganzen Tag ist es trocken. Fing natürlich an zu schiffen, als ich am Berch aus dem Auto stieg.  Nicht, dass ich nur ´nen nassen Ar... bekommen habe...nein...mein siffender Fuchs hat es sich in seinen kleinen und sturen Gabelkopf gesetzt, seinen Federweg zu ca. 50% für sich zu behalten. Tolles Fahrgefühl!!! Grrrr...   Gut, dass der Gino wieder da ist.




Wie bei Mutter Natur, da traut sich der kleine Fuchs an manchen Tagen auch nich aus seine Bau, bei schei++Wetter...


----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie bei Mutter Natur, da traut sich der kleine Fuchs an manchen Tagen auch nich aus seine Bau, bei schei++Wetter...



Wollte nicht ganz rein... das stinkende Rotzding.  Nur so ca. 10 cm. Hat beim gap auf der rechten line gut gerumpelt...


----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2011)

Oh, shit....der Graue liest mit. Jetzt geht die Lobhudelei auf MZ mit ihren Spaghettigabeln los....


----------



## DerGraue (6. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Sagte ich schon, dass Petrus ein Ar... ist? Den ganzen Tag ist es trocken. Fing natürlich an zu schiffen, als ich am Berch aus dem Auto stieg.  Nicht, dass ich nur ´nen nassen Ar... bekommen habe...nein...mein siffender Fuchs hat es sich in seinen kleinen und sturen Gabelkopf gesetzt, seinen Federweg zu ca. 50% für sich zu behalten. Tolles Fahrgefühl!!! Grrrr...  Gut, dass der Gino wieder da ist.


 Siffender Fuchs ich sachs ja wartungsintensiver Gammel


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Siffender Fuchs ich sachs ja wartungsintensiver Gammel




Na das war mal Prompt!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wollte nicht ganz rein... das stinkende Rotzding.  Nur so ca. 10 cm. Hat beim gap auf der rechten line gut gerumpelt...




Ja ja wie in CC Zeiten!


----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2011)

Übermorgen ist alles wieder gut. Für 2-3 Monate....

Jau, eine Minute hat er nur gebraucht! Hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (6. Dezember 2011)

War vorhin ne kurze Runde in der Mark. Das nasse Laub in Kombination mit dem festen Boden, über dem ne Schmierschicht lag, hat die ganze Geschichte stellenweise recht interessant gemacht


----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ja ja wie in CC Zeiten!



Wer braucht schon Federweg?


----------



## BenderB (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich muss mich doch sehr wundern... niemand nimmt diese Vorlage:


chaz schrieb:


> Wollte nicht ganz rein... das stinkende Rotzding.  Nur so ca. 10 cm.


Was mit Euch los? Geht es Euch nicht gut? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Also ich muss mich doch sehr wundern... niemand nimmt diese Vorlage:
> 
> Was mit Euch los? Geht es Euch nicht gut? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?



Lass es raus, dann fühlst du dich besser....


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal wieder 2 kleine Videos
Einmal für die PDS-Geschädigten
und einmal aus den heimischen Gefilden
Genießt das Wetter
Gruß Jens!


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Videos, Jens!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Dezember 2011)

Wer kann mir ne Zeitmaschiene borgen - PDS


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2011)

Lass dich doch einfach dahin beamen, Barbie.


----------



## indian66 (7. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn heute mit nightride?
Hat wer Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2011)

Nö... Mein Arsch bleibt heute trocken.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Was ist denn heute mit nightride?
> Hat wer Lust?




War heute , habs aber grad erst gelesen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wer kann mir ne Zeitmaschiene borgen - PDS




Wieso Zeitmaschine ?

Geh raus, das Wetter war in PDS auch nich besser!


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wieso Zeitmaschine ?
> 
> Geh raus, das Wetter war in PDS auch nich besser!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Dezember 2011)

War heute echt schmockig auf der Tour, aber ich muss sagen der neue Hello ist einfach super, 900 Lumen aufm Kopp und die 1800er am Lenker und die Nacht ist Dein, rechte Line am Ofen kpl gerockt bis auf Krater (hatte keine Schoner bei) aber ich denke der ist auch noch dran, ist echt empfehlenswert !!!, da kann man nicht mehr rummmemmen es sei zu dunkel!

Ach, wer übrigends einen guten Endurorahmen mit Dämpfer(RP2) braucht ,meinen Dawg Rahmen gibts bei CRC für 562,- abzüglich 40,- Euro Sonderrabatt in Dunkelbraun-metallic, kann man nich meckern!!!


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ach, wer übrigends einen guten Endurorahmen mit Dämpfer(RP2) braucht ,meinen Dawg Rahmen gibts bei CRC für 562,- abzüglich 40,- Euro Sonderrabatt in Dunkelbraun-metallic, kann man nich meckern!!!



Gibt´s da auch genügend Hinterbauten dazu???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gibt´s da auch genügend Hinterbauten dazu???




Ich sagte Enduro, nich meine Slopestyle -attitüde!


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2011)

Bei dir kämen noch extra Schläuche dazu....


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie sehen denn die Pläne für´s WE aus? Samstag ballern?


----------



## Philmn (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Ist jemand am Samstag am Ofen? Wollt mal wieder vorbeischauen.
Alleine machts keinen Spass


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

Der Fuchs ist wieder feddich. WE kann kommen!!!


----------



## Philmn (8. Dezember 2011)

dann nix wie zum ofen!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

Mal schauen, was der Rest sagt. AS, Ofen, Kalwes....mir egal.


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

Tach Bock hätte ich schon soll aber Regnen am Samstag


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

Quatsch. Bleibt trocken.


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

Holgi was treibst du dich denn im MZ Forum rum willste dir ne gute Gabel besorgen!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> willste dir ne gute Gabel besorgen!?!?


Habe ich!!!


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe ich!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

Was gibbet denn da zu lachen, he?


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

Ach gar nix


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

Müsstest du nicht eigentlich arbeiten?


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich arbeite doch


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

Das sehe ich... Tu mal was für die Kohle, die Gino noch von dir bekommt.   
Bin mal gespannt, wie lange der Fuchs jetzt mal ohne Probleme laufen wird. Wenn das wieder nur ein viertel Jahr hält, dann fliegt das Ding raus.


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das sehe ich... Tu mal was für die Kohle, die Gino noch von dir bekommt.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie lange der Fuchs jetzt mal ohne Probleme laufen wird. Wenn das wieder nur ein viertel Jahr hält, dann fliegt das Ding raus.


 Jau hab heute Weihnachtsgeld gekriegt bin flüssig ach ja ich sitze die Woche im Büro. Ich denke mal so einen Monat wird die Gabel halten bei Berg ab gibt es günstig MZ Gabeln


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich gebe es zwar sehr ungerne zu, aber ich habe schon danach geschaut. Allerdings auch nach anderen Töchtern (Bos, Dorado). Was Büro? Strafversetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Dorado ist nix für dich  Büro Strafversetzt nö der Meister ist im Urlaub dann mach ich den Krempel ach ja besorg dir ne MZ kannste nix falsch machen funktioniert immer das Teil


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Die Dorado ist nix für dich  Büro Strafversetzt nö der Meister ist im Urlaub dann mach ich den Krempel ach ja besorg dir ne MZ kannste nix falsch machen funktioniert immer das Teil



Erstmal abwarten, wie lange der Fuchs jetzt mit dem "verbesserten" Dichtungssatz macht. Warum keine Dorado?


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

Zu Wartungsintensiv die Dorado ist ne Luftassel


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

So hab gleich feierabend bin dann mal weg


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Zu Wartungsintensiv die Dorado ist ne Luftassel



Ach so. Wartungsintensiv kenne ich ja. Ich baue den shit auf Elastomere um und gut is....


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> So hab gleich feierabend bin dann mal weg



Bleib ein anständiges Mädel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Holgi was tribst du dich den im MZ Forum rum willste dir ne gute Gabel besorgen!?!?




wie geil ist das denn...!?sofort erwischt!!!


----------



## DerGraue (8. Dezember 2011)

So was ist mit Samstag wo wollen denn die Herrschaften fahren?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich Kalwes, sofort mal den Fuchs wieder fisten!!


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn...!?sofort erwischt!!!



Nix da MZ-Forum. Das war unter News bzw. schlechte Nachrichten. Die Italiener gehen mit den Spaghetti-Gabeln doch den Bach runter. Vielleicht gibt´s da auch ´nen Rettungsschirm von der EU? Oder Griechenland (haben ja genug Kohle von uns) kauft den Ramsch auf. Dann kann man seine Forke demnächst in der Frittenbude bei Helena kaufen....einmal 888 komplett zum mitnehmen.


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Natürlich Kalwes, sofort mal den Fuchs wieder fisten!!


Wäre eigentlich für die AS, schließe mich aber der Mehrheit an. Vielleicht sollte ich schon einmal ´nen Termin beim Suspensionmeister am Montag machen, wenn wir zum Kalwes fahren sollten....


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Dezember 2011)

Servus!

Was denn für nen verbesserter Dichtungssatz? Die von den 2012er? Oder hats dir den Deckel von der Kartusche aufgebogen?


----------



## BenderB (9. Dezember 2011)

Versuche dieses WE mit dabei zu sein, allerdings hat mich der  Weihnachts(feier)wahnsinn bereits erwischt, muss mal gucken, wie ich das  arrangieren kann...


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2011)

@Ray: Quatsch, die Innereien sind heile. War bloß alles wieder total versudelt. Da gibt es aber einen veränderten Dichtsatz von skf, der wohl besser dichten soll und trotzdem besser flutschen soll. Die 40 hat wohl immer schon das Problem der verfrühten Verranzung gehabt. Soll sich damit aber erledigen. Hoffe ich mal, sonst fliegt das Ding raus.       @Bender: Sieh zu, dass du mal wieder auf die Piste kommst. Oder schicke wenigstens die cam in den Wald.  ;-)


----------



## indian66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat Bock auf nen kurzen NR heute 17:00 beim Krämer?


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2011)

Weiss nicht, ob ich das packen kann. Schreibe nachher nochmal was dazu.


----------



## indian66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Geht auch später, wenns zu knapp ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich setze mich gleich zwischendurch kurz auf's Rad. Bin zeitlich etwas eingeengt.


----------



## indian66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ok eier dann auch ein bisschen  allein rum


----------



## BenderB (9. Dezember 2011)

Also der Herr muss morgen zeitig wech, sprich so um vier wieder in Do-Ost sein.
Wenn es zeitig losgeht, bin ich dabei.
Wo ist mir egal, bin auf allen Strecken gleich... öhm... schlecht


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ok eier dann auch ein bisschen  allein rum



Man hat sich ja trotzdem gesehen... Der Wald ist ein Dorf!


BenderB schrieb:


> Also der Herr muss morgen zeitig wech, sprich so um vier wieder in Do-Ost sein.
> Wenn es zeitig losgeht, bin ich dabei.
> Wo ist mir egal, bin auf allen Strecken gleich... öhm... schlecht



Damit die alten Leute (besonders die, die nicht soooo gerne schieben) unter uns auch erscheinen, würde ich high noon am Berch vorschlagen.


----------



## BenderB (9. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Man hat sich ja trotzdem gesehen... Der Wald ist ein Dorf!


Tja, ich war auch im Wald unterwegs, aber im Zauberwald, hinter den sieben Bergen, bei den sieben Zwergen... na gut, es war nur der Schwerter Wald  Aber immerhin war da nicht so ein Pöbel unterwegs 



chaz schrieb:


> Damit die alten Leute (besonders die, die nicht soooo gerne schieben) unter uns auch erscheinen, würde ich high noon am Berch vorschlagen.


Deal!


----------



## chaz (9. Dezember 2011)

Wer fährt denn schon im Schwerter Wald? Ach ja, Leute mit Hörnchen an Lenker.


----------



## BenderB (9. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn schon im Schwerter Wald? Ach ja, Leute mit Hörnchen an Lenker.


Und warum? Weil ichs kann!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Man hat sich ja trotzdem gesehen... Der Wald ist ein Dorf!
> 
> 
> Damit die alten Leute (besonders die, die nicht soooo gerne schieben) unter uns auch erscheinen, würde ich high noon am Berch vorschlagen.




Öcht?

nich lieber AS? Berch ist doch so oft dran......


----------



## indian66 (9. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Man hat sich ja trotzdem gesehen... Der Wald ist ein Dorf!
> 
> 
> Damit die alten Leute (besonders die, die nicht soooo gerne schieben) unter uns auch erscheinen, würde ich high noon am Berch vorschlagen.



Wen man so alles trifft im dunklen Dorf...
Gut dass ich ne Lampe mithatte.

AS muss man schieben? is mir letztesmal nicht aufgefallen. 
egal, ich mach dann für morgen den wet scream mal wieder runter.


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Öcht?
> 
> nich lieber AS? Berch ist doch so oft dran......




viell komm ich mal vorbei mit dem crosscountry-racer. wo auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Öcht?
> 
> nich lieber AS? Berch ist doch so oft dran......



Lass mal am Berch fahren, damit die graue Eminenz auch mal wieder auf´n Bock kommt. An der AS fällt der doch nach 2 Abfahrten....äh....Aufstiegen wieder ins Koma. Ich denke halt auch an unsere Senioren.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass mal am Berch fahren, damit die graue Eminenz auch mal wieder auf´n Bock kommt. An der AS fällt der doch nach 2 Abfahrten....äh....Aufstiegen wieder ins Koma. Ich denke halt auch an unsere Senioren.




Stimmt, langsam ist begleitetes Fahren angesagt..


----------



## indian66 (10. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Stimmt, langsam ist begleitetes Fahren angesagt..



jo, fühlte mich heute auch echt gut begleitet.
Hat Laune gemacht, sogar die Sonne war mit uns.
Und wer noch irgendeinen Reifen braucht...


----------



## BenderB (10. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Und wer noch irgendeinen Reifen braucht...


 Ach ja, richtig: *Finger heb* her damit! Wann und wie und wo?


----------



## indian66 (10. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ach ja, richtig: *Finger heb* her damit! Wann und wie und wo?



KA, wohne in Holzen, willste abholen kommen, oder soll ich mir den bei Gelegenheit als Halskettchen umlegen?


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2011)

Jau, war wieder lustig am Berch. Wo bleibt das vid, Bender? Sieh zu!!!
@Indian: Reifen brauche ich z.Z. nicht, aber ich "bestelle" demnächst bei dir. Und du solltest auf Schläuche umsteigen...ich kenn da jemanden mit einem hohen Verschleiß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (10. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, war wieder lustig am Berch. Wo bleibt das vid, Bender? Sieh zu!!!
> @Indian: Reifen brauche ich z.Z. nicht, aber ich "bestelle" demnächst bei dir. Und du solltest auf Schläuche umsteigen...ich kenn da jemanden mit einem hohen Verschleiß!!!



Hmm s...... Geschäft, lass mal. 
Jedenfalls bei der Marge. 8)


----------



## BenderB (10. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, war wieder lustig am Berch. Wo bleibt das vid, Bender? Sieh zu!!!



Ja, war nice 
Komme grad vom Essen und fahre direkt weiter zu einem Junggesellenabschied, also zum Frühstück wird das nix. Wenn Du aufstehst, bin ich bestimmt noch am feiern 
Also übe Dich in Geduld, hehe...


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Hau rein. Nix feiern...schneiden!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> jo, fühlte mich heute auch echt gut begleitet.
> Hat Laune gemacht, sogar die Sonne war mit uns.
> Und wer noch irgendeinen Reifen braucht...




Jo war lustig jestern auf die Vids bin ich gespannt...., bräuchte noch High Roller in 2.5 mit Doppelkarkasse um die besagten Schläuche zu schonen!


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe noch ´nen Uralt-HR im Keller. Den fährst du bestimmt noch 10 Jahre.


----------



## indian66 (11. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo war lustig jestern auf die Vids bin ich gespannt...., bräuchte noch High Roller in 2.5 mit Doppelkarkasse um die besagten Schläuche zu schonen!



Sorry ausser dem besagten wet scream hab ich leider nix mit DH Karkasse rumliegen.


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Tach, ihr Luschen! Schaut mal in the IG zum Thema Streckenpflege.
@Bender: Aufstehen!!!


----------



## BenderB (11. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Aufstehen!!!


*Augenreib* was hier los? *gäääähn*
Wie können die zwei Bier gestern Abend nur 60 Euro gekostet haben?! 
Erstmal frühstücken


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Egoist. Immer an sich selber denken. Nix da. Erst vid feddich machen....


----------



## DerGraue (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja die graue Eminenz hatte am SA wirklich keine Zeit aber wie sieht es die Woche aus da hab ich Zeit ausser am DO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Dienstag NR, Grauer?


----------



## DerGraue (11. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> dienstag nr, grauer?


nr?


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Nightride!!!


----------



## DerGraue (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar wenn mir noch irgendjemand so ein Lumenmonster leiht!


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Aaaaaachiiiiim!? Kannst du dem Bodo mal ´ne Lampe leihen?
Eine power-led von sigma hätte ich wohl noch.


----------



## BenderB (11. Dezember 2011)

Hmmmm, ich will Euch ja nicht enttäuschen, aber ich glaube die Cam hatte eine Fehlfunktion, denn ich habe nur die Tonspur und nen schwatzen Bildschirm  200 Puls hab ich.... bald 
Och menno, das ist doch ********. Habe gerade nochmal ne Testaufnahme gemacht: geht. 
Also weder die Susi, noch der Highroller-Impact sind dokumentiert.
Bekackt!!!
Ob das jetzt an der Kollision zwischen Reifen und Cam liegt glaube ich eigentlich nicht, da ja die Aufnahmen davor auch schwarz sind. k.A. woher das kommt, aber leid tuts mir schon. Auch wenn ich nix dafür kann. Aber wenn ich jetzt vorstelle, wie Ihr weinend vorm PC sitzt, bricht es mir das Herz  Vor allem chaz, dessen Mega-Whip über die Susi jetzt nicht mehr zu beweisen ist 
Müssen wir das wohl nochmal wiederholen...
Immer diese moderne Technik, taugt doch alles nix.


----------



## DerGraue (11. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja und alle mit DH Bikes


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach ja und alle mit DH Bikes



Ganz sicher.......NICHT!!!

@Bender: So geht das nicht weiter mit dir! Hättest dir wohl doch mal ´ne richtige cam kaufen sollen, ne?!  Und das mit der Susi glaubt mir/dir hier eh keiner.


----------



## DerGraue (11. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ganz sicher.......NICHT!!!
> 
> @Bender: So geht das nicht weiter mit dir! Hättest dir wohl doch mal ´ne richtige cam kaufen sollen, ne?!  Und das mit der Susi glaubt mir/dir hier eh keiner.


 Ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Sage ich doch.


----------



## DerGraue (11. Dezember 2011)

Wie wird eigentlich das Wetter? Weißt ja bei schlechtem Wetter fangen meine Wehwechen an zu jucken.


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104170&wahl=vorhersage  Lass es jucken!


----------



## indian66 (11. Dezember 2011)

Montag wirds trocken!


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2011)

Morgen gehe ich buddeln. Und für Dienstag wird´s Wetter bestimmt noch korrigiert. Bin jetzt mal wech. Bis spädda.


----------



## DerGraue (11. Dezember 2011)

Ohne Lumen geht nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ohne Lumen geht nix




Moin!

kannst Die morgen pumpen, wennse willst!


----------



## indian66 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hab 1x 1600 Lumen und 1x 800
Auf die 800 könnte ich notfalls verzichten.


----------



## Lazy (12. Dezember 2011)

hey grauer, der afrikaner wurd fachmännisch abgeschliffen und der kumpel hat mir endlich passende schrauben, für die BMA aufnahme an der schwinge, rausgesucht...


----------



## ferdie (12. Dezember 2011)

Bilde ich es mir ein, oder wird hier immer mehr vom Thema abgedriftet? Also, in Dortmund selbst gibt es - meiner Meinung nach - nicht ganz so tolle Strecken. Jedoch ist das Sauerland nicht weit entfernt - und dort ist es super zu fahren! Dort gibt es auch viele interessante Pisten.


----------



## indian66 (12. Dezember 2011)

?


----------



## toje (12. Dezember 2011)

ferdie schrieb:


> Bilde ich es mir ein, oder wird hier immer mehr vom Thema abgedriftet? Also, in Dortmund selbst gibt es - meiner Meinung nach - nicht ganz so tolle Strecken. Jedoch ist das Sauerland nicht weit entfernt - und dort ist es super zu fahren! Dort gibt es auch viele interessante Pisten.




na dann fahr doch im sauerland!!! 

btw: chazi, gut nach hause gekommen???


----------



## BenderB (12. Dezember 2011)

ferdie schrieb:


> Bilde ich es mir ein, oder wird hier immer mehr vom Thema abgedriftet? Also, in Dortmund selbst gibt es - meiner Meinung nach - nicht ganz so tolle Strecken. Jedoch ist das Sauerland nicht weit entfernt - und dort ist es super zu fahren! Dort gibt es auch viele interessante Pisten.


 Von welchem Thema denn? "Lokale Bikeforen" -> "Biken in und um Dortmund" und hier unterhalten sich Leute über das Biken in und um Dortmund, verabreden sich zum Fahren in und um Dortmund und geben sich gegenseitig Tipps. Wo ist da das Thema verfehlt? Und es gibt hier tolle Strecken, man muss sie nur kennen 
Aber wenn Du gute Strecken kennst und die teilen möchtest: her damit 
Schöne Grüße,
Bender


----------



## hugecarl (12. Dezember 2011)

ferdie schrieb:


> Bilde ich es mir ein, oder wird hier immer mehr vom Thema abgedriftet? Also, in Dortmund selbst gibt es - meiner Meinung nach - nicht ganz so tolle Strecken. Jedoch ist das Sauerland nicht weit entfernt - und dort ist es super zu fahren! Dort gibt es auch viele interessante Pisten.



Jetzt übertreib nicht. Wie soll man vom Thema abdriften, wenns hier nie eins gab ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube wir müssen den Kollegen mal so richtig dissen, dann weiß er was hier Thema ist!!!


----------



## indian66 (12. Dezember 2011)

Btt (oder so...)
Morgen NR wenns nicht Kübel schifft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2011)

ferdie schrieb:


> Bilde ich es mir ein, oder wird hier immer mehr vom Thema abgedriftet? Also, in Dortmund selbst gibt es - meiner Meinung nach - nicht ganz so tolle Strecken. Jedoch ist das Sauerland nicht weit entfernt - und dort ist es super zu fahren! Dort gibt es auch viele interessante Pisten.


Was bist denn du für einer? Aber für den ersten post hier nicht schlecht. Reschpekt und Anerkennung!

@Toje: Jau, bin ich. Schon neue Pellen bestellt?
@the rest: Morgen gehe ich den Berch renovieren.


----------



## Lateralus (12. Dezember 2011)

ferdie schrieb:


> Bilde ich es mir ein, oder wird hier immer mehr vom Thema abgedriftet? Also, in Dortmund selbst gibt es - meiner Meinung nach - nicht ganz so tolle Strecken. Jedoch ist das Sauerland nicht weit entfernt - und dort ist es super zu fahren! Dort gibt es auch viele interessante Pisten.



Stimmt nicht. Ich ziehe zum 1.1. nach Syburg und in der Ecke gibts ne Menge. Klar, mehr im Sauerland. Trotzdem geht da schon mit steigender Ortskenntnis einiges.


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag ´ne Runde ballern, die Herren?


----------



## toje (13. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Jau, bin ich. Schon neue Pellen bestellt?
> 
> wieso neue pellen...ich hatte doch den mega grip am vorderrad!!!
> 
> donnerstag hört sich gut an!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wieso neue pellen...ich hatte doch den mega grip am vorderrad!!!


Sah ganz danach aus. Seeeehr spektakulär...


toje schrieb:


> donnerstag hört sich gut an!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)




----------



## FunkyRay (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin Jungs!
Bikes werden am Freitag nach Dortmund verschifft und ab nächstem Donnerstag hab ihr mich für 1,5 Wochen wieder.


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Drohe uns doch nicht.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich werd dich ganz fest in den Arm nehmen, Chazilein... vielleicht packe ich auch extra für dich DEN Helm wieder aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Den hier?


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Dezember 2011)

Im Bunny Kostüm


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenigstens in pink?





Mit den Pfoten lässt du dann wenigstens mal die Bremse offen.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Dezember 2011)

Wo gibts das? Brauch ich wirklich für die Saisoneröffnung!


----------



## BenderB (13. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wo gibts das? Brauch ich wirklich für die Saisoneröffnung!


Bei chaz im Kleiderschrank vermute ich...


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Nur, wenn´s das von tld geben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (13. Dezember 2011)

Versteckst du dich da öfter, wenn euch seine Frau erwischt oder woher weißt du das?

Dann musst mir das mal borgen, Chaz


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Ach, der Blender ist doch nicht mein Typ. Hörnchenfahrer halt.
Wäre das nicht etwas für dich, Ray:







http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rosa-Hasenko...n_Perücken&hash=item27b286f0ff#ht_1704wt_1163


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Dezember 2011)

In der Not vernascht der Teufel ja alles, aber so ganz ist sie nicht mein Typ


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Das Hasenkostüm, nicht das Mädel!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Dezember 2011)

Achso... 





> Gibt es auch in moosgrün, türkis, pink und weiß- einfach nachfragen


 Grün wäre natürlich super, wegen dem Demo, aber die Qualität wirkt ein wenig billig und du weißt, wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal


----------



## BenderB (13. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Versteckst du dich da öfter, wenn euch seine Frau erwischt oder woher weißt du das?


Ja sicher, Toje hockt dann meistens auch schon da und wenn Du auch 'dazustößt' könnten wir ne Skatrunde eröffnen. Würde aber nur für 2-3 Spiele reichen, er ist ja meist nach drei Minuten fertig (und schreit dann noch ganz stolz: "Haha, wieder Erster!!").


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)




----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ja sicher, Toje hockt dann meistens auch schon da und wenn Du auch 'dazustößt' könnten wir ne Skatrunde eröffnen. Würde aber nur für 2-3 Spiele reichen, er ist ja meist nach drei Minuten fertig (und schreit dann noch ganz stolz: "Haha, wieder Erster!!").



Oh, warte ab bis er das liest. Und wenn du dich mal vor ihm auf ´ne Strecke wirfst, sei auf der Hut....der nimmt alles, was auf dem Boden liegt.


----------



## BenderB (13. Dezember 2011)

Da spricht wohl jemand aus Erfahrung 
Ein Glück, dass er letztens an der AS umgefallen ist und nicht Du, ansonsten wäre das Video davon wohl nicht jugendfrei gewesen


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Da spricht wohl jemand aus Erfahrung


Oh ja, aus schmerzhafter Erfahrung sogar. Konnte mich nicht wehren und der Schwerter hat es ausgenutzt.    Dich fistet er bestimmt auch mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (13. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Oh ja, aus schmerzhafter Erfahrung sogar. Konnte mich nicht wehren und der Schwerter hat es ausgenutzt.    Dich fistet er bestimmt auch mal bei Gelegenheit.


Hmmm, dann werde ich wohl auch weiterhin immer hinter ihm fahren.
Ob es wohl auch Downhill-Arsch-Protektoren gibt? Marke Everlast?


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Feigling!!! Für dich bremst er vielleicht sogar und kommt zu dir zurück. Wenn er am Protektor scheitern würde, dann bekommst du einen geschwängelt. Aber vielleicht kannst du per Gerichtsbeschluss einen Mindestabstand zwischen euch erwirken...


----------



## BenderB (13. Dezember 2011)

Definiere: "einen geschwängelt bekommen"


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Nix da! Das handelt mir dann ´ne Woche Forumsurlaub ein. Ist nicht soooo jugendfrei. Das soll er dir mal schön selber erklären....


----------



## BenderB (13. Dezember 2011)

na dann hoffe ich, dass das 'erklären' ohne praktischen Teil ist...
vielleicht könnte er ja eine Powerpoint-Präsentation dazu ausarbeiten!?


----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Besser nicht...die Bilder bekommst du nie wieder aus´m Kopp.


----------



## DerGraue (13. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Feigling!!! Für dich bremst er vielleicht sogar und kommt zu dir zurück. Wenn er am Protektor scheitern würde, dann bekommst du einen geschwängelt. Aber vielleicht kannst du per Gerichtsbeschluss einen Mindestabstand zwischen euch erwirken...


Der war Geil


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Besser nicht...die Bilder bekommst du nie wieder aus´m Kopp.




oh Hundewelpen Hundewelpen....


----------



## BenderB (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke ich werde demnächst vorm Biken immer einen großen Eimer warmer Milch mit Honig und pürierten Trockenpflaumen saufen, dann kann ich mich im Fall der Fälle in Tintenfisch-Manier verteidigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Und ich dachte, ich wäre hier die Sau....  Wird dir aber beim Schwängeln nix nützen.


----------



## BenderB (14. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ich wäre hier die Sau.... Wird dir aber beim Schwängeln nix nützen.


 ...dann könnte ich es immernoch als kurzzeitigen Booster verwenden


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2011)

Er wird dich finden!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Dezember 2011)

Oh Mann ich sach Euch der Winter hat uns am A*sch, heut ne kurze Tour gemacht, böähhh war das eine sickige Angelegenheit , endlich wieder beim Bergauffahren mit durchdrehendem Hinterreifen und Matschpfützen , die einem die Räder festnageln, war echt klasse !  :kotz::kotz:


----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2011)

Yo, war Montag auch schon so schlickig. Egal, morgen geht´s auf´s Gerät.


----------



## indian66 (14. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Yo, war Montag auch schon so schlickig. Egal, morgen geht´s auf´s Gerät.



schlickig? hab ich gemerkt, hatte gestern und heute Magen-Darm gerödel
morgen NR oder ballern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2011)

Ballern wohl eher wieder am WE. Und? Hast du schon ein anderes bike?


----------



## indian66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Nöö erstmal muss das c..... wech


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2011)

Moin, Mädels.
@indian: Setze das Teil doch hier in den Bikemarkt, auch wenn´s ´ne blöde Jahreszeit ist um Räder zu verkaufen.

@the rest: Wie sieht´s bei euch am WE aus? Samstag im Modder ballern?


----------



## BenderB (15. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s bei euch am WE aus? Samstag im Modder ballern?


Wenn nix dazwischen kommt: jepp!


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2011)

Du willst dich doch nicht schon wieder druckbetanken?


----------



## DerGraue (15. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels.
> @indian: Setze das Teil doch hier in den Bikemarkt, auch wenn´s ´ne blöde Jahreszeit ist um Räder zu verkaufen.
> 
> @the rest: Wie sieht´s bei euch am WE aus? Samstag im Modder ballern?


Wo wollste denn am SA im "Modder ballern"


----------



## indian66 (15. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wo wollste denn am SA im "Modder ballern"


viell. eher "Schnee ballern"


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Wo wollste denn am SA im "Modder ballern"


AS?
@Toje: Hast du es noch heile nach Hause geschafft?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Dezember 2011)

Samstag kann ich leider nich..

unsere Große ist 18 geworden und schmeißt ne Party für gefühlt halb Schwerte...bin da leider voll involviert, vielleich am Sonntag ....


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> AS?
> @Toje: Hast du es noch heile nach Hause geschafft?


 

moin moin,

ja gerade eben noch so.  junge junge, jetzt weiß ich auch was ein hungerast ist, da kommt mal eben der mann mit dem hammer um die egge-und dann geht mal gar nicht mehr so viel!!! 

habe mir zu hause ne schüssel kartoffelsalat und 5 sauerländer gegeben und bin danach direkt auf der couch eingeschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich leider nich..
> 
> unsere Große ist 18 geworden und schmeißt ne Party für gefühlt halb Schwerte...bin da leider voll involviert, vielleich am Sonntag ....


 


hey, sa. paaarty bei muddy!!!  wann sollen wir erscheinen???


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ja gerade eben noch so.  junge junge, jetzt weiß ich auch was ein hungerast ist, da kommt mal eben der mann mit dem hammer um die egge-und dann geht mal gar nicht mehr so viel!!!
> 
> habe mir zu hause ne schüssel kartoffelsalat und 5 sauerländer gegeben und bin danach direkt auf der couch eingeschlafen.



Zu 5 Sauerländerinnen wärst du gestern auch nicht mehr fähig gewesen...  
Einen Swampi habe ich übrigens noch. Profil ist mittelmäßig.


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hey, sa. paaarty bei muddy!!!  wann sollen wir erscheinen???



Würde sagen, dass wir nach dem Ballern erscheinen.


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Zu 5 Sauerländerinnen wärst du gestern auch nicht mehr fähig gewesen...
> Einen Swampi habe ich übrigens noch. Profil ist mittelmäßig.


 

neeee, selbst eine hätte ich gestern nicht mehr geschafft.puh, ich wüßte nicht, dass ich schon einmal so gelitten habe auf dem radel, hamma!!! 

deinen alten mist kannse knicken, ich brauche ordentliches profil bei meiner rasanten fahrweiße!!!


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> neeee, selbst eine hätte ich gestern nicht mehr geschafft.puh, ich wüßte nicht, dass ich schon einmal so gelitten habe auf dem radel, hamma!!!


Yo, ab Römerweg ging es ordentlich bergab mit dir. Egal, immerhin bist du von der Couch runter gekommen.


toje schrieb:


> deinen alten mist kannse knicken, ich brauche ordentliches profil bei meiner rasanten fahrweiße!!!


Profilneurose, oder watt?


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Yo, ab Römerweg ging es ordentlich bergab mit dir. Egal, immerhin bist du von der Couch runter gekommen.
> 
> Profilneurose, oder watt?


 

da kam dann auch der mann mit dem hammer um die ecke, die sau die!!!  also nur frühstücken ist ein bisl wenig für so eine tour gewesen. 

pah...auf den ersten trails habe ich dich doch stehen lassen...und das mit den "sommerreifen"!!!


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Und was war am K2, he? Und das mit einem KB!!!


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mal nächste Woche mit ´nem Rudel-Nr?


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und was war am K2, he? Und das mit einem KB!!!


 

oh ja, da hatte ich auch schon etwas zu kämpfen...das war einfach nicht mein nr gestern. 

hmm, wo willst du denn das rudel zum nr herholen???bei dem wetter trennt sich ja wieder einmal die spreu vom weizen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> oh ja, da hatte ich auch schon etwas zu kämpfen...das war einfach nicht mein nr gestern.


Hat trotzdem Bock gemacht.  


toje schrieb:


> hmm, wo willst du denn das rudel zum nr herholen???bei dem wetter trennt sich ja wieder einmal die spreu vom weizen!!!


Dachte da so an Achim, Indian, Bodo lol, den Bazi, etc....


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat trotzdem Bock gemacht.
> 
> Dachte da so an Achim, Indian, Bodo lol, den Bazi, etc....


 
ja, bis zum k2 war alles noch im lot...und die abfahrt war auch noch gut, aber dann... 

achim und der indianer...okay...aber der rest...naja.hat der bazi den jetzt sein pitch, oder nimmt der das demo zum touren fahren???


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Keinen blassen Schimmer, was der Bazi durch die Gegend fährt. Ganz sicher ist, dass da Speiseeis drauf stehen wird... 
Na ja, vielleicht bekommen wir den Grauen ja noch auf den Afrikaner. Wird dann aber wohl "betreutes Fahren für Senioren" werden. Der Blender hat auch noch ´nen Tourenbock. Ist bloß die Frage, ob er sich in deine Nähe traut.


----------



## BenderB (16. Dezember 2011)

Hahahahahaha, vielleicht steh ich ja sogar drauf 
Hatte auch schon überlegt, ob ich mal laut gebe. Bock habe ich auf jeden Fall, ist nur die Frage ob mein Tourenbock dafür geeignet ist und ob ich konditionell fit genug bin. Wie lange seid Ihr denn dann immer unterwegs? Eine Funzel hätte ich auch am Start (das Ebay-Teil, was Mud-Schlucker hier gepostet hatte). Kommt man mit einer aus, oder muss man unbedingt zwei haben? Falls eine reicht: lieber am Helm oder lieber am Lenker?
Letzte Arbeitstag für dieses Jahr heute: hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Yo, eine Funzel reicht für den Anfang. Sollte am Helm sein, da kann man besser in die Kurven leuchten. Können schon mal mit Anreise per Rad so 30 km werden. Wenn der Schwerter vorher wieder nur frühstücken sollte, dann wird es keine konditionellen Probs geben....   Wir fahren auch nur ganz harmlose trails.


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Dezember 2011)

Japp, Pitch ist noch zum Testen da 
Also ab Donnerstag stehe ich für ne Tour bereit.
Funzel ist da und Angst vor Regen und Kälte hab ich auch keine mehr, nach dem Sommer! Eher Angst vor der schlechten Kondition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Einen Swampi habe ich übrigens noch. Profil ist mittelmäßig.


Deal!
Und ich dachte gestern postet noch einer was zum NR. ...
Schade


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Japp, Pitch ist noch zum Testen da
> Also ab Donnerstag stehe ich für ne Tour bereit.
> Funzel ist da und Angst vor Regen und Kälte hab ich auch keine mehr, nach dem Sommer! Eher Angst vor der schlechten Kondition


Wir suchen dir dann auch gaaaaanz lockere Steigungen aus!!! Habe da schon etwas im Hinterkopf.   


indian66 schrieb:


> Deal!
> Und ich dachte gestern postet noch einer was zum NR. ...
> Schade


Das war total spontan. Hat einige Überzeugungsarbeit gebraucht, bis ich den Schwerter von der Couch hatte...Und dann ging alles ganz schnell. Musste es auch, sonst hätte er es sich ja anders überlegen können.   Den Swampi kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das war total spontan. Hat einige Überzeugungsarbeit gebraucht, bis ich den Schwerter von der Couch hatte...Und dann ging alles ganz schnell. Musste es auch, sonst hätte er es sich ja anders überlegen können.


 

wäre ich mal lieber auf der couch geblieben.dann müßte ich mir jetzt nicht deinen hohn und spott geben.aber es werden auch wieder andere tage kommen...und darauf freue ich mich schon, mister 1 kettenblatt.


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich mich auch!!! Jau, an einem Tag mit versteckten Aggressionen werde ich wieder nicht viel zu lachen haben. Die 36er-Kassette wird´s aber schon richten. Hoffe ich.


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Tach auch. Nächste Woche hab ich Spätdienst das ist Mist sonst wäre ich ja mal mittgekommen Tourenreifen sind in Arbeit und für Lumen ist ja auch gesorgt und wenn ich das so lese werde ich wohl locker mit meinem Afrikaner euch die Hölle heißmachen


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Packe schon einmal ´nen Sauerstoffzelt ein. Wir machen dich kapott!!! Was denn für Tourenreifen?


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Dezember 2011)

Hamster


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Tierquäler! Für das Bimbo-Bike wären wohl Erdmännchen angebrachter!


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Du hast mich doch auf der einen Tour schon nicht abhängen können mit deinem Endurobike meinste das ist das nächste mal anders dann hab ich Enduroreifen drauf Ha Ha


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Noch lachst du. Letztes Mal war Krabbelgruppe angesagt, Jonge. Um Gnade wirst du winseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Noch lachst du. Letztes Mal war Krabbelgruppe angesagt, Jonge. Um Gnade wirst du winseln.


  Ja ich fahre ja auch mit Bigbike und Berg hoch bleib ich drann und Berg ab na ja wollen wir nicht drüber reden.. Hallo Rainer wenn du im Land bist bitte unaufgefordert den Dämpfer zu mir


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja ich fahre ja auch mit Bigbike und Berg hoch bleib ich drann...


Das wird "Mission Der Graue 2.0"!!!  


DerGraue schrieb:


> ...und Berg ab na ja wollen wir nicht drüber reden..


Dann gibt´s an der Syburg wieder folgendes zu hören: Hilfe!!! Hilfeeee!


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch. Nächste Woche hab ich Spätdienst das ist Mist sonst wäre ich ja mal mittgekommen Tourenreifen sind in Arbeit und für Lumen ist ja auch gesorgt und wenn ich das so lese werde ich wohl locker mit meinem Afrikaner euch die Hölle heißmachen


 

hölle heiß machen!?hört hört, da weiß einer gerade nicht was er sich mit dem spruch angetan hat!!!


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub ich lauf mit meinem Hardtail auf das geht ganz gut Berg hoch


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann gibt´s an der Syburg wieder folgendes zu hören: Hilfe!!! Hilfeeee!


 

soooo geil!!!


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich lauf mit meinem Hardtail auf das geht ganz gut Berg hoch



Und schon schrumpfen die Kügelchen....


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und schon schrumpfen die Kügelchen....


Ja Pustekuchen fahr mit dem Ding mal schnell den Berg runter da brauchst du Nüsse wie ein Stier


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja Pustekuchen



Wenn der Schwerter vorher mehr als nur frühstücken sollte, dann sehe ich schwarz. Du dann am K2 aber auch.


----------



## BenderB (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn der Schwerter vorher mehr als nur frühstücken sollte, dann sehe ich schwarz.


Hä? Ich dachte wir nehmen Lampen mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber nur um zu gucken, ob die Pupillen vom Grauen noch reagieren, wenn er vom Rad plumbst....


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja Pustekuchen fahr mit dem Ding mal schnell den Berg runter da brauchst du Nüsse wie ein Stier



Oh...erweitert...Glocken länger als das Seil?


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde über die Feiertage in den Schwarzwald fahren ein bischen Höhentraining machen in der nähe ist Todtnau und direkt neben dem Haus fängt ein super geiler Trail an der ist 7 oder 8 KM lang und hat sogar Holzelemente


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur um zu gucken, ob die Pupillen vom Grauen noch reagieren, wenn er vom Rad plumbst....


Der war gut


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Wird garantiert ein lustiges Geassel.


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja ich fahre ja auch mit Bigbike und Berg hoch bleib ich drann und Berg ab na ja wollen wir nicht drüber reden.. Hallo Rainer wenn du im Land bist bitte unaufgefordert den Dämpfer zu mir



Si Senior! Welches Bier bevorzugst du? Schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN, bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Deine Augen würden glänzen wenn du den Trail sehen würdest geschweige denn fahren


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ich werde über die Feiertage in den Schwarzwald fahren ein bischen Höhentraining machen in der nähe ist Todtnau und direkt neben dem Haus fängt ein super geiler Trail an der ist 7 oder 8 KM lang und hat sogar Holzelemente



Nimm Skier und ´nen Schlitten mit.


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Nimm Skier und ´nen Schlitten mit.


Nee Wetscream


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Besser ist das!


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Das geht schon da bin ich schon mal im Schnee runtergeasselt ist recht steil da runter kommst du immer


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Hauptsache es ist jemand dabei, wenn du zur Lawine wirst....


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Dezember 2011)

Wir wollen aber auch, dass du heile wieder kommst 

Ein Samariter bin ich heut


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Claudia wartet unten ich hab ein Zeitlimit und wenn das überschritten ist fährt sie wieder


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Hihi...


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Da war die Welt noch in ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Da war die Welt noch in ordnung



Jau, war auch ein geiler Tag im Schnee. Selten so gelacht.... Bleib liegen, bleib liegen....


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

Man beachte die Brems oder Schleifspur und die Vögel im Hintergrund


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Schleifspur ist echt geil. Einen habe ich noch:


----------



## DerGraue (16. Dezember 2011)

So bin mal weg gehe jetzt erst mal in die Badewanne


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

Ist dir bei dem Anblick kalt geworden? Schwimme nicht so weit raus...


----------



## BenderB (16. Dezember 2011)

gibt es schon einen konkreteren Plan für morgen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Dezember 2011)

Wasn hier los, muss ja 3 Seiten weiter gehn, schon Glühwein intus oder was?
 Toürchen am Mittwoch wär ich zu haben...vielleich wird dann auch was mit dem Schnee und zwar nicht auf der Glasplatte!


----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> gibt es schon einen konkreteren Plan für morgen?



Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## toje (16. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> gibt es schon einen konkreteren Plan für morgen?




13 uhr parkplatz as.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> 13 uhr parkplatz as.



So isses!


----------



## indian66 (17. Dezember 2011)

Is an der AS n wetscream angesagt oder reicht wohl n minion?


----------



## BenderB (17. Dezember 2011)

ich habe eh nur nen Minion, von daher fällt mir die Wahl sehr leicht 
Kannst Du den Wetscream gleich mitbringen?
Oder soll ich den irgendwo abholen?
odda wodda?


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

Wetties werden wohl angesagt sein. Alles andere könnte lustig werden...


----------



## indian66 (17. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich habe eh nur nen Minion, von daher fällt mir die Wahl sehr leicht
> Kannst Du den Wetscream gleich mitbringen?
> Oder soll ich den irgendwo abholen?
> odda wodda?



Mitbringen is schlecht, komm ja mitm Radl!
Kannste vor 12 abholen


----------



## BenderB (17. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetties werden wohl angesagt sein. Alles andere könnte lustig werden...


Juhu, dann bin ich heute wohl lustig 



indian66 schrieb:


> Mitbringen is schlecht, komm ja mitm Radl!
> Kannste vor 12 abholen


vor 12 schaff ich nicht, vielleicht auf dem Rückweg? Können wir ja gleich bequatschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Juhu, dann bin ich heute wohl lustig
> 
> 
> vor 12 schaff ich nicht, vielleicht auf dem Rückweg? Können wir ja gleich bequatschen.



Dann bring bloß diese cam mit. Ich fahre dann hinterher um das Spektakel festzuhalten....wenn diese 





 Kamera mal den Krempel auch abspeichert.


----------



## DerGraue (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin hab einen Schädel als hätte mir einer eine Vodkaflasche an den Kopf gehauen so ein Fullfacehelm mit Eis wäre jetzt ganz gut,bin heute Raduntauglich


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin hab einen Schädel als hätte mir einer eine Vodkaflasche an den Kopf gehauen so ein Fullfacehelm mit Eis wäre jetzt ganz gut,bin heute Raduntauglich



 Milde Gabe gefällig?


----------



## DerGraue (17. Dezember 2011)

Auf jeden Fall haben gestern so einige Bamsungen miterlebt


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

Ja dann: Fröhlichen Kanisterkopp!!! Erhole dich gut. Bin jetzt wech. Bis gleich auf der Piste. Oder so....


----------



## indian66 (17. Dezember 2011)

dann mach ich den wettie noch mal eben schnell drauf...


----------



## indian66 (17. Dezember 2011)

@Bender: Bin heil @home angekommen!
AS war eig. i.O. bisschen viel nasses Laub in den Anliegern, und zweimal doofe reingelegte Äste direkt im Auslauf an den Steilstücken

@Chaz: ALLERBESTE GENESUNGSWÜNSCHE! 
DAS WIRD SCHON WIEDER!
IM NEUEN JAHR WIRD ALLES BESSER!
Ich hoffe es muß kein Nichteisenmetall rein.


----------



## Philmn (17. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Schon wieder verletzte?

Wie siehts aus am Sonntag mit fahren?
Bin morgen in Dortmund und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkommt. 
Egal wo, 

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

Jau! Ich mal wieder. Bekomme die Krise. Schlüsselbein bei so`m Zeitlupenbumms zerbröselt. Könnte gerade kotzen....


----------



## BenderB (17. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> @Bender: Bin heil @home angekommen!
> AS war eig. i.O. bisschen viel nasses Laub in den Anliegern, und zweimal doofe reingelegte Äste direkt im Auslauf an den Steilstücken


Jau, alle sklar, dann kann ich dem SAR-Team sagen, dass sie sich wieder hinlegen können ;-)

Oh man Chaz, das ist wohl echt nicht Dein Jahr, zumindest verletzungstechnisch. Ist das Ding denn ganz durch? Kriegste Sonderzubehör eingesetzt, oder was wird passieren?
Von mir jedenfalls auch alles Gute und gute Besserung!

Toje: habe gehört, Du hast nen Helm und so nen kannadischen Trümmer im Angebot: was willste denn dafür haben?

Phil: morgen geht bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (17. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja, nochwas:

Note to myself:
demnächst IMMER die Cam mitnehmen und auch immer direkt bei der ersten Abfahrt anpappen.
Hätte ich das heute gemacht, hätten wir ne schöne Zeitlupe, wie Holgers Schlüsselbein sich verteilt. War so nah dran, dass ich ihn fast noch überfahren hätte...


----------



## Philmn (17. Dezember 2011)

Bitter, bitter wollnwa hoffen dass das ohne op vonstatten geht. War übrigens schön mal wieder in do ne runde gedreht zu haben in guter gesellschaft hoffe dass das baldmöglichst wieder drin ist! Dortmund ist und bleibt doch der beste ort zum fahren(zumindest im umkreis von 100km..)


----------



## hugecarl (17. Dezember 2011)

Gute Besserung! Hoffentlich gehts ohne Altmetall...


----------



## toje (17. Dezember 2011)

jo, war dann heute doch nicht so schön im matsch zu spielen...erste abfahrt, zweite kurve: holger kaputt!!!! 

ohne eine op kommt der verrückte mongo jongo leider net klar, das schlüsselbein ist durch und liegt nebeneinander (wenigstens nur ein sauberer bruch und nicht so ein trümmerhaufen).montag gibts nen termin zur op.nicht sooo schön... 

@ bender: ich habe ihm den schrott schon wieder in den keller gestellt.der vito hat so viel diesel gesaugt als der kanada panzer on board war, dass ich froh war den störischen bock wieder aus dem auto zu haben!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

@Bender: Den Helm gibbet nicht! Den muss man sich verdienen.... Gut, dass du hinter mir gewesen bist...der Schwerter hätte die Situation nur wieder schamlos ausgenutzt. 
@Toje: Nochmals Danke für alles!!! Der Panzer ist bei mir guuuut aufgehoben....bevor du ihn   noch ausweidest.
@Philmn: Dortmund rockx!!!


----------



## hugecarl (17. Dezember 2011)

Btw wie lange haste Pause und welche Seite isset ?


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

Rechte Seite. Wie immer. Montag weiss ich mehr. Google mich gerade schlau.


----------



## BenderB (17. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Den Helm gibbet nicht! Den muss man sich verdienen.... Gut, dass du hinter mir gewesen bist...der Schwerter hätte die Situation nur wieder schamlos ausgenutzt.


Naja, ich will ehrlich sein: da ich die Minions drauf hatte konnte ich nicht rechtzeitig bremsen und bin an Dir vorbei geschlittert, ansonsten würde Dein Arsch jetzt über meinem Kamin hängen


----------



## toje (18. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Den Helm gibbet nicht! Den muss man sich verdienen.... Gut, dass du hinter mir gewesen bist...der Schwerter hätte die Situation nur wieder schamlos ausgenutzt.
> @Toje: Nochmals Danke für alles!!! Der Panzer ist bei mir guuuut aufgehoben....bevor du ihn noch ausweidest.
> @Philmn: Dortmund rockx!!!


 

moin moin,

@ chaz: nicht dafür.na wie war denn die nacht, gut geschlafen???  bis auf den lenker und evtl die hinterrad felge kann man doch nichts gebrauchen von deinem störrische esel.und genommen hätte ich dich auch nicht, wenn ich hinter dir gewesen wäre.da muss man ja angst haben das du inne mitte durchbrichst bei deinen glasknochen...

btw: sieh zu das du bald die kamera wieder ruhig halten kannst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Naja, ich will ehrlich sein: da ich die Minions drauf hatte konnte ich nicht rechtzeitig bremsen und bin an Dir vorbei geschlittert, ansonsten würde Dein Arsch jetzt über meinem Kamin hängen






toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> @ chaz: nicht dafür.na wie war denn die nacht, gut geschlafen???  bis auf den lenker und evtl die hinterrad felge kann man doch nichts gebrauchen von deinem störrische esel.und genommen hätte ich dich auch nicht, wenn ich hinter dir gewesen wäre.da muss man ja angst haben das du inne mitte durchbrichst bei deinen glasknochen...
> 
> btw: sieh zu das du bald die kamera wieder ruhig halten kannst...


Moin. Die Nacht ging eigentlich. Muss jetzt aber mal ein paar Leckerchen nachlegen. Dein Spruchcounter steht bei ca. 73!!!
Sobald das Ding da zusammengetackert ist, wird gefilmt. YEAH!


----------



## toje (18. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Die Nacht ging eigentlich. Muss jetzt aber mal ein paar Leckerchen nachlegen. Dein Spruchcounter steht bei ca. 73!!!
> Sobald das Ding da zusammengetackert ist, wird gefilmt. YEAH!


 

hmm, lecker ibus...ich habe da noch welche, falls dir deine ausgehen sollten.wie 73 erst...hattest du gestern nicht etwas von 101 gesagt!?
na einen habe ich noch...udo, wünscht dir auch eine gute besserung, will wissen wie das jetzt mit dem antrieb weiter geht!?


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2011)

Habe ja immer noch keine AB aus dem Museum.... Das kannst du außerdem besser.


----------



## toje (18. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe ja immer noch keine AB aus dem Museum....


 

hmm, echt nicht!?naja, mir auch ziemlich egal...noch 3 1/2 stunden bis zum urlaub!!!


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2011)

Echt nicht. Arbeitet euer Einkauf noch mit Brieftauben, oder kommt die AB per Pferd? Urlaub? Habe ich auch gerade.


----------



## toje (18. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Urlaub? Habe ich auch gerade.


 
naja, was man so urlaub nennen kann...
aber ich glaube du wirst nicht viel verpassen.heute morgen gab es schon den ersten schnee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau! Ich mal wieder. Bekomme die Krise. Schlüsselbein bei so`m Zeitlupenbumms zerbröselt. Könnte gerade kotzen....



Schei$$e Mensch was machst du denn auch immer für Sachen. Halt die Ohren steif ist ja erst das dritte mal dieses Jahr, hast ja jetzt Reha technisch viel Erfahrung und sitzt sicher bald wieder im Sattel.
Mein Huf zwickt immer noch rum wie eine Jungfrau vorm ersten mal. Ich bekomme langsam die volle Krise. Ist jetzt 4monate her der Bums.


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2011)

@Toje: Dann gibbet bald ein vid im Schnee von euch! Dann werde ich euch wieder scheuchen.
@Dortmunder: Schlüsselbein ist ja nicht so wild, wenn man dem www glauben schenken darf. In ca. 2 Wochen darf ich den Flunken wohl wieder bewegen und ab da geht es aufwärts. Drücke dir weiter die Daumen, dass der Huf wieder flott wird. Und das schnell. In der Zeit heile ich ja 2 Verletzungen aus...


----------



## BenderB (18. Dezember 2011)

@chaz: ich hätte die "Seasons" DVD am Start. Habe zwar selber noch nicht rein geguckt und weiß nicht, ob die gut ist und ob Du sie schon kennst, aber bei Interesse könnt ich Dir das Ding vorbei bringen, so gegen die Langeweile. Und dann kannst Du Dir mal angucken, wie man richtig Fahrrad fährt


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2011)

Intensive Studien diverser Bikepornos (Season, Follow me, Live Cycles, Roam) haben bisher nix gebracht. Ich glaube der Part von Boris in Loose hat sich zu sehr in mein Resthirn festgebrannt. Danke für´s Angebot...ist alles vorhanden, was die geschundene Bikerseele braucht.


----------



## DerGraue (18. Dezember 2011)

Tach auch ich sags ja mit 40 geht es Bergab die Knochen werden spröde der Eumel will auch nicht mehr so na ja was solls aber denn noch hat sich Holger ganz köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch ich sags ja mit 40 geht es Bergab die Knochen werden spröde der Eumel will auch nicht mehr so na ja was solls aber denn noch hat sich Holger ganz köstlich amüsiert




Alter Schwede, 

denen geht im Krankenhaus bald das Altmetall aus um den Kerl zusammenzuflicken, mach doch mal besser die Fahrräder als Dich kapott..

aber als Privatpatient gibts dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit Mengenrabatt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Naja, ich will ehrlich sein: da ich die Minions drauf hatte konnte ich nicht rechtzeitig bremsen und bin an Dir vorbei geschlittert, ansonsten würde Dein Arsch jetzt über meinem Kamin hängen




sehr geil....


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2011)

@Bodo: 
@Muddy: Mengenrabatt? Schön wäre es! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann werden die mich wohl bald rauswerfen oder die Beiträge exorbitant anpassen. Und meinen Arsch will doch keiner im Wozi haben....


----------



## DerGraue (18. Dezember 2011)

hallo Holger wie gehts!?


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Moin. Körperlich geht es so. Die Ibus machen es erträglich. Gleich ins KH. Mal sehen, wann die Zeit auf der Schlachtbank haben. Frag aber mal nicht, wie es meinem Kopp geht. Das ist ein ganz schönes Chaos drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (19. Dezember 2011)

Man, Man, Man... Was muß ich da wieder lesen, Du kannst es aber auch nicht lassen, alter Masochist! 

Dann (mal wieder ) gute Besserung auch von unserer Seite!



chaz schrieb:


> Und meinen Arsch will doch keiner im Wozi haben....


Und warum tust Du das dann Deiner Frau an, dass sie Deinen Arsch in Ihrem Wohnzimmer haben muss? 

Ich hoffe es verheilt alles schnell und Dein Arsch kommt da bald wieder raus


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Man, Man, Man... Was muß ich da wieder lesen, Du kannst es aber auch nicht lassen, alter Masochist!
> 
> Dann (mal wieder ) gute Besserung auch von unserer Seite!


Dankööö. Das wird schon wieder!!!


Rad-ab schrieb:


> Und warum tust Du das dann Deiner Frau an, dass sie Deinen Arsch in Ihrem Wohnzimmer haben muss?
> 
> Ich hoffe es verheilt alles schnell und Dein Arsch kommt da bald wieder raus


Dass meine Frau meinen Arsch mag, ist doch nur verständlich. Wenn allerdings der Blender sich daran ergötzen würde (um es mal gaaaanz Milde zu formulieren), dann käme es mir sehr befremdlich vor.  Die Quotenschwutte macht auch hier ein anderer....


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Dezember 2011)

Alles Gute mein Digger  Muss ich mal Bier und den Grauen einpacken und zu dir, wa


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Mittwoch werde ich wieder zusammen gebastelt und am WE bin ich wieder zu Hause!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittwoch werde ich wieder zusammen gebastelt und am WE bin ich wieder zu Hause!




Dann werd ich Dir am Donnerstag mal ne Visite abstatten..


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Im Schwesternkostüm?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2011)

Nein im Anästhesistekostüm, schieb Dich wieder in den OP und lass Dir den rechten Fuß ans linke Bein nähen und umgekehrt!


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Wäre beim Pedalieren ja fast egal. Mache mal das bei den Händen des Schwerters...dann wird das mit dem Schrauben auch mal was.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2011)

Vielleich sollte man da besser Genital mit Kopf tauschen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geil....


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2011)

Tach Hi Holger was sagt die House of Pain skala? Dann komme ich auch mal am Donnerstag  rum um dir mal auf die Schulter zu klopfen...


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Mit den Ibus geht es! Wann bist du eigentlich mit deinem Knie dran?


----------



## indian66 (19. Dezember 2011)

mal watt anderes:
Ist die KS ne Alternative zur Reverb, fährt Jemand die mit Fernbedienung?
Meine 2011er Reverb war ja nicht gerade ne Offenbarung...


----------



## toje (19. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Vielleich sollte man da besser Genital mit Kopf tauschen......





hey zwerg, was soll das denn, hä!?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hey zwerg, was soll das denn, hä!?


Wurd aber auch Zeit , dachte schon Du wärst eingeschlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> mal watt anderes:
> Ist die KS ne Alternative zur Reverb, fährt Jemand die mit Fernbedienung?
> Meine 2011er Reverb war ja nicht gerade ne Offenbarung...


Wollt ich mir auch zulegen...


----------



## indian66 (19. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Vielleich sollte man da besser Genital mit Kopf tauschen......





toje schrieb:


> hey zwerg, was soll das denn, hä!?



Watt funzt nach dem Tausch denn besser?
Kopf oder Genital?


----------



## indian66 (19. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wollt ich mir auch zulegen...



KS oder Reverb?


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit den Ibus geht es! Wann bist du eigentlich mit deinem Knie dran?


  13.1 12 ist Vorcheck und dann hoffe ich das es ganz schnell geht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> 13.1 12 ist Vorcheck und dann hoffe ich das es ganz schnell geht




Womit?  Euthanasie?


----------



## DerGraue (19. Dezember 2011)

Der kleine Mann ist heute ganz schön mutig


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

@Indian: Irgendwie haben alle absenkbaren Stützen kleinere Probleme. Die von Speiseeis und die GravityDropper sollen aber top sein.
@Bodo: Drücke dir die Daumen. Und lasse den kleinen doch auch mal spielen...
@Muddy: Bring mich nicht so zum lachen, datt tut noch weh...


----------



## indian66 (19. Dezember 2011)

Speiseeis? 
Langnese macht Stützen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hey zwerg, was soll das denn, hä!?


Sorry Toje und mea culpa

Ich konnte der Vorlage nicht wiederstehen, Du hast natürlich einen gut, aber bitte nur rethorisch, ich bin klein und Brillenträger !


----------



## toje (19. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sorry Toje und mea culpa
> 
> Ich konnte der Vorlage nicht wiederstehen, Du hast natürlich einen gut, aber bitte nur rethorisch, ich bin klein und Brillenträger !




das hättest du dir vorher überlegen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

@Indian: Ja, aber nicht im Sommer mit fahren. Haltbarkeit geht dann rapide in Richtung "0".
@Muddy: Das stört ihn nicht...passt dann besser in seine "Schulmädchen-Phantasien"...
@Toje: Ich habe Post aus dem Museum....boah, ging das schnell. Kaum hast du Urlaub, dann läuft der Laden auch.


----------



## indian66 (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie sind denn die Haltbarkeitserfahrungen mit der KS?
Hat die Jemand mit Remote?


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Haltbarkeitserfahrungen mit der KS?
> Hat die Jemand mit Remote?



Hab die mit Remote und die 2011er Serie geht in Ordnung.
Aber wie Chaz schreibt kann man mit allen pech haben.
Vorteil der Reverb ist Du bekommst alles als Ersatzteil und wenn Du nicht selbst schrauben willst kannste se zum Gino bringen.

Bei KS ist nett, dass es die jetzt mit150mm Verstellweg gibt und sie wollten zum nächsten Jahr eine bringen bei der der Zug "unten" angebracht wird ...dadrauf warte ich ja noch....aber irgendwie hört man davon nix mehr .....


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde jederzeit wieder ´ne KS ohne Remote kaufen. Alleine um die Fehlerquellen zu minimieren. Wüsste jetzt auch keine Situation, wo ich die Stütze nicht rechtzeitig verstellen konnte. Mehr Züge-mehr Hebelchen-mehr Fehlerquellen.


----------



## indian66 (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich würde jederzeit wieder ´ne KS ohne Remote kaufen. Alleine um die Fehlerquellen zu minimieren. Wüsste jetzt auch keine Situation, wo ich die Stütze nicht rechtzeitig verstellen konnte. Mehr Züge-mehr Hebelchen-mehr Fehlerquellen.



Zum Verstellen immer die Hand vom Lenker nehmen ist nich so dolle.
Man gewöhnt sich recht schnell an den Komfort mal eben auch nur ein Paar cm runterzustellen. Nicht nur an Steilstücken.
Aber mechanisch sind die i950 und die i950-R doch gleich, bis auf den Zug?


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Zum Verstellen immer die Hand vom Lenker nehmen ist nich so dolle.



warmduscher du...dich schmeiße ich doch bei den ffd`s wieder raus!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Da gibbet Leute, die sogar in steilen Passagen noch ´ne cam ausrichten. Weicheibande!!!


----------



## BenderB (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da gibbet Leute, die sogar in steilen Passagen noch ´ne cam ausrichten. Weicheibande!!!


 Unser Leben für den Dackel, ähhh, die FFD!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Unser Leben für den Dackel, ähhh, die FFD!



Nicht Pudel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da gibbet Leute, die sogar in steilen Passagen noch ´ne cam ausrichten. Weicheibande!!!





so muss das!!!  ist der bender eigentlich auch schon dabei!?den schmeiße ich auch direkt wieder raus!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> so muss das!!!  ist der bender eigentlich auch schon dabei!?den schmeiße ich auch direkt wieder raus!!!



Also doch eine "Ich-IG"?


----------



## BenderB (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> so muss das!!!  ist der bender eigentlich auch schon dabei!?den schmeiße ich auch direkt wieder raus!!!


 Pffffffffffffffffffft, mach doch, dann mach ich halt meine eigene IG, mit Black Jack, und Nutten!! Ach, vergiss die IG!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

12:27


----------



## BenderB (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> 12:27


 0,444444444444444444444444444


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Also doch eine "Ich-IG"?




ich bin eh schon länger für eine neue ig... nutten hört sich schon mal ganz gut an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Müssen nur mal in der alten IG aufräumen...und dann die Mädels einladen.


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> 0,444444444444444444444444444



Klugschei$$er!!!!


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Müssen nur mal in der alten IG aufräumen...und dann die Mädels einladen.




jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, titten braucht das land!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenderB (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Klugschei$$er!!!!


 wer blöde Kommentare schreibt, kriegt auch blöde Antworten.
was wollte uns der Herr denn mit seinem Kommentar sagen?


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, titten braucht das *Sauer*land!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> wer blöde Kommentare schreibt, kriegt auch blöde Antworten.
> was wollte uns der Herr denn mit seinem Kommentar sagen?



Erst einmal: Für´s kluge Schei$$en war/bin ich zuständig. Und werde es auch bleiben. Hihi... Und 12:27 war nur meine Vorhersage für deine Ex-Mitgliedschaft in der IG. Aber Toje hat ja ein großes Herz.


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber Toje hat ja ein großes Herz.




ja, was willse machen...ich bin einfach zu gut für diese welt!!! 

und jetzt, titten raus!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja, was willse machen...ich bin einfach zu gut für diese welt!!!
> 
> und jetzt, titten raus!!!


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


>




na geht doch mit dir!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (20. Dezember 2011)

OMFG


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Watt denn? Habe nur die Wünschen des IG-Imperators erfüllt, ohne das geltende Nippelverbot zu verletzen....


----------



## BenderB (20. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## indian66 (20. Dezember 2011)

. .


----------



## BenderB (20. Dezember 2011)

Manchmal konnt ich laut lachen, manchmal tut es aber auch weh:





nächstes Mal ist chaz mit dabei


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Autschn! Irgendwann erwischt es jeden ein- bis dreimal.


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

heftig heftig!!!


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo. Holger kannst du mir eventuell dein Enduro mal nach Sylvester leihen muss mal den K2 hochasseln usw.


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Hallo. Holger kannst du mir eventuell dein Enduro mal nach Sylvester leihen muss mal den K2 hochasseln usw.




das ist frech!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> das ist frech!!!


 Das mache ich nur für dich sonst haste ja keinen richtigen Gegner


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Das mache ich nur für dich sonst haste ja keinen richtigen Gegner




ah, okay...na dann, danke!!!


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

Erst mal abwarten was Holger dazu sagt...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Manchmal konnt ich laut lachen, manchmal tut es aber auch weh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auaaaaa, danach tut einem ja schon vom Hingucken alles weh.....


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Lieber nicht, Bodo. Sonst fehlt mir meine Baustelle im Keller. Du möchtest auch nicht wirklich mit *einem* KB den K2 hoch, oder? Umwerfer gibbet nicht mehr.
Außerdem hast du dir bei DER Ansage auch ´ne ordentliche Blamage mit Hardtail oder BigBike verdient.  
Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Schwerter dich auch so nass machen würde. Leih dir beim Frank ´nen E-Bike, dann könnte das was werden...obwohl....dann würde dich Muddy berghoch sprücheklopfend begleiten...sonst friert er wieder.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Zum Verstellen immer die Hand vom Lenker nehmen ist nich so dolle.
> Man gewöhnt sich recht schnell an den Komfort mal eben auch nur ein Paar cm runterzustellen. Nicht nur an Steilstücken.
> Aber mechanisch sind die i950 und die i950-R doch gleich, bis auf den Zug?




One-Hander ist jawohl angesagt!

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass Betätigen der Stütze mit Rechts und zugleich absenken oder Sperren der Gabel mit Links einige organisatorische bis motorische Probleme aufwirft, aber der Trend geht eindeutig zum F*ck-No Hander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Der Trend geht zu nicht absenkbaren und nicht blockierbaren 180mm.

BTW: Bodo, ich habe noch einen Rahmen hier, den du dir aufbauen kannst.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zu nicht absenkbaren und nicht blockierbaren 180mm.
> 
> BTW: Bodo, ich habe noch einen Rahmen hier, den du dir aufbauen kannst.




Sofakissenfahrer!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Yepp. Ich bin in einem Alter, wo man nach einer Steigung immer vergisst, dass das Fahrwerk gesperrt und/oder abgesenkt ist. Deshalb: Weg mit dem Kram!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

Da is was dran.....also für die Ü-40 nicht mehr geeignet...verdammt!


----------



## hugecarl (20. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Manchmal konnt ich laut lachen, manchmal tut es aber auch weh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



11:32


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

Mal ein anders Thema...hab ne kleine Drehbank an der Hand....hat jemand Interesse, hab leider kein Platz für sowas..


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Eben. Außerdem muss die Sau unter dir wippen, dann macht es erst Spaß. Ich habe ja auch schon vergessen, dass ich ´nen Umwerfer habe...also auch weg damit. War aber grenzwertig beim K2 mit 32 vorne und 34 hinten.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Eben. Außerdem muss die Sau unter dir wippen, dann macht es erst Spaß. Ich habe ja auch schon vergessen, dass ich ´nen Umwerfer habe...also auch weg damit. War aber grenzwertig beim K2 mit 32 vorne und 34 hinten.




als alter Masochist...


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Yo, aber die 36er liegt schon hier und wartet auf den Einsatz in 02/2012.


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mal ein anders Thema...hab ne kleine Drehbank an der Hand....hat jemand Interesse, hab leider kein Platz für sowas..




wie wo was soll kosten das teilchen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Ist bestimmt zu klein für dich, wenn ich daran denke wie bei HSP gedreht oder so ähnlich wird.


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt zu klein für dich, wenn ich daran denke wie bei HSP gedreht oder so ähnlich wird.




schnauze glasknochen!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> schnauze glasknochen!!!



 Jawoll, Herr Starmechaniker!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wie wo was soll kosten das teilchen???




Ich denke so um die 200 Ocken, ist ne Proxxon..meine ich


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Bauen die auch Drehbänke mit 2x linke Hand Bedienung? Die Ibus heben gerade echt die Stimmung.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bauen die auch Drehbänke mit 2x linke Hand Bedienung? Die Ibus heben gerade echt die Stimmung.




Womit wir wieder beim alten Thema sind ...aber ich halte mich zurück


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich nicht. Bei nächster Gelegenheit haut er mir eh wieder 72³ Sprüche um die Ohren. Habe übrigens selten so auf dem Weg ins KH gelacht, wie Samstag....


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

pfffffff... ihr könnt mich doch mal gerne haben!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich. Freue mich schon auf den nächsten NR. Wird zwar erst im Februar etwas, aber egal. Allerdings ist schon am 07.02.2012 Vollmond. Uh...wird eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe ich. Freue mich schon auf den nächsten NR. Wird zwar erst im Februar etwas, aber egal. Allerdings ist schon am 07.02.2012 Vollmond. Uh...wird eng.




Da spriesst aus Vorfreude schon das Fell...


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe ich. Freue mich schon auf den nächsten NR. Wird zwar erst im Februar etwas, aber egal. Allerdings ist schon am 07.02.2012 Vollmond. Uh...wird eng.




ich auch...wird bestimmt lustig die erste fahrt!!!   am 07.02. kann ich eh nicht.da hat die mama geburtstag!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2011)

Noch jemand was von Chainreaction, hab da son Aktionsvoucher bekommen und ausserdem gibts momentan satt Rabatt ???


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ich auch...wird bestimmt lustig die erste fahrt!!!   am 07.02. kann ich eh nicht.da hat die mama geburtstag!!!



Geht vor, klar! Aber dann....


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Geht vor, klar! Aber dann....




ja dann bisse wieder reif!!!


----------



## hugecarl (20. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Noch jemand was von Chainreaction, hab da son Aktionsvoucher bekommen und ausserdem gibts momentan satt Rabatt ???



Kannse noch nen paar Tage warten ? Wenn das Angebot bei Berg-Ab für nen Satz Saint Bremsen rausfliegt bevor ich Geld habe (Stichwort Weihnachten) würd ich bei CRS mitbestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlvroni (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja, was denn nun, hat jemand Tipps, wo man in Dortmund und Umgebung mal richtig schöne Touren fahren kann. Insidertipps wären mir am liebsten. So Schwerte und so, das kennt ja nun wirklich jeder. Für alle, die nicht auf dem Bike gleich einen Abflug machen wollen, besucht doch bitte die Flugschule und lernt den richtigen Umgang mit dem Fallschirm.


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

Radlvroni schrieb:


> Ja, was denn nun, hat jemand Tipps, wo man in Dortmund und Umgebung mal richtig schöne Touren fahren kann. Insidertipps wären mir am liebsten. So Schwerte und so, das kennt ja nun wirklich jeder. Für alle, die nicht auf dem Bike gleich einen Abflug machen wollen, besucht doch bitte die Flugschule und lernt den richtigen Umgang mit dem Fallschirm.




du kannst dich ja beim nächsten nr einfach anschließen...oder wie hast du dir das vorgestellt!?


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja dann bisse wieder reif!!!



Jaaaaaa!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Für Toje:


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ja dann bisse wieder reif!!!


Ja dann isser reif wird er schon sehen werde mich mal auf die suche nach einem Enduro machen und dann ramme ich den spröden Knochen ab


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja dann isser reif wird er schon sehen werde mich mal auf die suche nach einem Enduro machen und dann ramme ich den spröden Knochen ab


Watt denn Knickebein?  
Wie gesagt: Rahmen mit Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Dämpfer und Bremse habe ich noch.


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

Das Kickebein ist bald wieder fit aber lass mal gut sein wenn dann gucke ich nach einem Kompettbike ist billiger und werde ich erst mal ein wenig üben und dann geht ab


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

So muss das!!! Kann da Rose empfehlen.


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

Hab noch keine ahnung muss leicht,geil und verspielt sein so wie ich es mag


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Mit den kann man aber nicht biken und du machst dich dabei strafbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte da an eine Afrikanerin


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Show me pink, Babe!!!


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Show me pink, Babe!!!


Altes Ferkel


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat denn mit den verspielten, geilen und kleinen Dingern angefangen?


----------



## DerGraue (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer hat denn mit den verspielten, geilen und kleinen Dingern angefangen?


Von kleinen Dingern war nie die Rede aber ich weiß was du meinst wenn  man die 40 überschritten hat oder gerade ist werden die Fantasien immer merkwürdiger ne


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Immer schon so gewesen.
@Indian: Wenn das neue Spielzeug unter´m Weihnachstbaum liegt, dann schenke der Totem am Besten einen Besuch beim Gino. Das störrische Ding läuft anfangs sehr zäh.


----------



## toje (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Show me pink, Babe!!!




ihr habt gerufen!?wie wo wann???


----------



## Nils82 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wie ich so lese, war ich viel zu lange nicht mehr hier gucken, aber eigentlich hat sich Gott sei dank nichts geändert.


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Auf zur Schlachtbank. Bis gleich, Mädels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf zur Schlachtbank. Bis gleich, Mädels!


 Drücke Daumen, wird schon werden!


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Immer schon so gewesen.
> @Indian: Wenn das neue Spielzeug unter´m Weihnachstbaum liegt, dann schenke der Totem am Besten einen Besuch beim Gino. Das störrische Ding läuft anfangs sehr zäh.


Gestern abgeholt dat Dingen. 
Blau, schwer, geil. 
Aber ich merk schon, die Totem bewegt sich ja mal gar nicht. Geht so gerade 10cm rein, dann ist sie wie blockiert. Was'n das?
Was macht der gute Gino denn damit?
Und: Toi Toi Toi heute, datt wird schon.


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Danke. Wird schon werden. Gino macht das alles mal schön gängig. Danach ist das Ding schön fluffig. Lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

Mir scheint auch die Feder zu hart für meine 76kg zu sein. 
Hat der Gino doch sicher auch weichere da?


----------



## BenderB (21. Dezember 2011)

Ist heute eigentlich NR? Falls ja: ich kann doch nicht 

Wir haben uns spontan dazu entschlossen, doch unser Unplugged-Konzert an diesem Freitag zu spielen und da wir genau ein Jahr nicht mehr geprobt haben müssen wir heute mal proben 
Falls jemand Interesse und am Freitag noch nix vor hat, Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen  Wenn Ihr wollt, setze ich Euch alle auf die Gästeliste. Ansonsten könnt Ihr aber auch einfach so kommen, denn Eintritt ist eh frei 
Wir zocken immer 2-3 Stunden Rock-Klassiker, ein paar aktuellere Songs, ein paar eigene Songs und ein paar Songs bei denen man nur denkt: "Was für Spinner *lol*roflcopter* ich geh kapott!!"
Vor zwei Jahren war mal so ein Vogel da, der ein paar Aufnahmen mit seiner DigiCam gemacht hat, damit Ihr Euch ein Bild machen könnt, wie das so klingt, wenn man Rocksongs auf rein akustischen Instrumenten macht:






Falls also jemand mit Musikern wie Pink Floyd, Foo Fighters, Eric Clapton, David Hasselhoff, AC/DC oder Creedence Clearwater Revival was anfangen kann, der ist da genau richtig.
Ab ca. 19 Uhr geht es los, stattfinden tut es dieses Jahr hier:
http://www.stadtbranchenbuch.com/werl/1140730.html
da gibt es auch eine Karte. 

So long suckers,
Euer B(l)ender


----------



## BenderB (21. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mir scheint auch die Feder zu hart für meine 76kg zu sein.
> Hat der Gino doch sicher auch weichere da?


Ein Rucksack mit Steinen ist bestimmt billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf zur Schlachtbank. Bis gleich, Mädels!




moin, nette schwestern am start???


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Freitag bin ich leider verhindert. 
@Indian:Feder wird wahrscheinlich passen, aber die Totem läuft anfangs echt bescheiden. Die Buchsen klemmen manchmal etwas. Wenn Gino das Teil in seinen Händen hatte, wirst du die Gabel nicht wieder erkennen. Feder kann man später immer noch schnell wechseln.


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> moin, nette schwestern am start???



Aber ja doch. Und viiieeeJ Platz im Zimmer.


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

So, bin dann mal kurz wech. Bis gleich, Jungx.


----------



## toje (21. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mir scheint auch die Feder zu hart für meine 76kg zu sein.
> Hat der Gino doch sicher auch weichere da?




hä, ist das nicht eine solo air!?


----------



## toje (21. Dezember 2011)

hey blender, nicht sooo schlecht!hau mich bitte mit anhang mal auf die gästeliste...kann aber nicht garantieren das wir da auftauchen.die weibliche seele ist vor weihnachten sehr sensibel...da kann jeden tag etwas überraschendes kommen.


----------



## BenderB (21. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hey blender, nicht sooo schlecht!hau mich bitte mit anhang mal auf die gästeliste...kann aber nicht garantieren das wir da auftauchen.die weibliche seele ist vor weihnachten sehr sensibel...da kann jeden tag etwas überraschendes kommen.


Danke für die Blumen, und das aus Deinem Mund... 
Hehe, wie gesagt, der Eintritt ist eh frei, also komm mit so vielen Leuten, wie Du magst (bring am besten ein paar heiße und willige Stuten mit). Wir geben beim Konzert evtl. einen Hut rum, da kannste Dir dann ja auch noch Spritgeld rausnehmen  (wehe! )


----------



## toje (21. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, und das aus Deinem Mund...
> Hehe, wie gesagt, der Eintritt ist eh frei, also komm mit so vielen Leuten, wie Du magst (bring am besten ein paar heiße und willige Stuten mit). Wir geben beim Konzert evtl. einen Hut rum, da kannste Dir dann ja auch noch Spritgeld rausnehmen  (wehe! )




na so schlimm ist mein mund auch wieder nicht, oder!? 

wenn ihr den song: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaiLk2shZlk"]Eagles of Death Metal: "Wannabe in LA"      - YouTube[/nomedia]  bis fr. drauf habt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar und lasse dann auch die kohle im sack, äh hut.


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> hä, ist das nicht eine solo air!?



Coil?


----------



## toje (21. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Coil?




jau, ist ne coil...steht zumindest so in der partliste.habe die wohl mit der lyrik von gundi verwechselt.  irgendwatt war da jedenfalls bei den arndt`s mit ner solo air.

ne coil ist auch besser für den mann, der ist ja bald bleischwer. 
jetzt ist er bestimmt schon tiefen entspannt nach den ganzen leckerchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> ne coil ist auch besser für den mann, der ist ja bald bleischwer.
> jetzt ist er bestimmt schon tiefen entspannt nach den ganzen leckerchen.



Eher Titanschwer 8)


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Bin wieder da und veredelt. Nix da Luftgabel.


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin wieder da und veredelt. Nix da Luftgabel.


Glückwunsch! 
Und? Ist Nichteisenmetall verbaut worden?
Wohl eher nicht wenn Du schon wieder @home bist.

PS Gino hat dieses Jahr keine Zeit mehr für mich 
muss ich wohl selbst Hand anlegen (wie immer)
Wie krieg ich das casting runter von der Totem?


----------



## BenderB (21. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich das casting runter von der Totem?


Flex!


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

Flexen tut das Ding ja eben nicht.


----------



## BenderB (21. Dezember 2011)

touché


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

C4 wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, wenn auch eine etwas krasse.


----------



## toje (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> C4 wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, wenn auch eine etwas krasse.




Na du scheinst ja schon wieder richtig Fit zu sein!??


----------



## DerGraue (21. Dezember 2011)

Tach also am Freitag wird das nix mit Konzert bei mir fahre gegen abend in den Schwarzwald. Das ist auch geil ne neue Gabel zum Service ich sags ja weg mit dem Amikrempel kannste doch scmeißen den Mist. Morgen Nachmittag werde ich mal Holger the brocken Bone besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (21. Dezember 2011)

Bis bis Sylvester wieder da?
EOSS am 31.12?


----------



## DerGraue (21. Dezember 2011)

numetal schrieb:


> bis bis sylvester wieder da?
> Eoss am 31.12?


 nö


----------



## DerGraue (21. Dezember 2011)

Was ein schreck eben stand die Bullerei vor meiner Tür und haben sogar geschellt da war ich wach


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber ja doch. Und viiieeeJ Platz im Zimmer.




Wie ?

Ich dachte nach der 3ten Bamsung gibts nur noch Economy-class und nen behaarten Altenpfleger???


----------



## DerGraue (21. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich müßte der in den Keller


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Lästermäuler! Ich wohne hier erster Klasse. Und vor allem: alleine! Das hat was. 
@Bodo: nix Service, Tuning! Aber damit kennst du dich als Spaghettigabelfahrer nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Lästermäuler! Ich wohle hier erster Klasse. Und vor allem: alleine! Das hat was.
> @Bodo: nix Service, Tuning! Aber damit kennst du dich als Spaghettigabelfahrer nicht aus.


Ja haste gar nicht verdient aber sach doch mal ehrlich ne neue Gabel erst Tunen damit sie gut funktioniert na ja


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Hast ja auch recht (gebe es ja ungerne zu).


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Da es ja durch die baldige Schließung des EDG-Forums zu neuen Themen bzw. auch zu einem neuem Unterforum gekommen ist, wäre es vielleicht ratsam, dieses Thema hier umbenennen zu lassen (z.B. FFD-Thread oder FR/DH in und um Dortmund) , damit auch Fremde hier nicht den Überblick verlieren, Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## BenderB (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da es ja durch die baldige Schließung des EDG-Forums zu neuen Themen bzw. auch zu einem neuem Unterforum gekommen ist, wäre es vielleicht ratsam, dieses Thema hier umbenennen zu lassen (z.B. FFD-Thread oder FR/DH in und um Dortmund) , damit auch Fremde hier nicht den Überblick verlieren, Was sagt ihr dazu?


 Exkrement! Ähhh: Exzellent!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

Na ich würd mal sagen mit Fahrradfahren hat das ja eh nich mehr viel zu tun hier , ich würds "Beklatschten- und Disserei-Forum, die  voll gebamst den Berg runterhühnern" nennen, passt eher!


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Wie ich so lese, war ich viel zu lange nicht mehr hier gucken, aber eigentlich hat sich Gott sei dank nichts geändert.


Hey Nils, der verlorengegangene Sohn!!

Lass Dich mal wieder am Berch blicken, die Probezeit muß doch bald rum sein!!


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Wenn er schon nicht zum biken kommt, dann kann er mir ja die Kameratasche tragen. Oder das catering für die Fahrer übernehmen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn er schon nicht zum biken kommt, dann kann er mir ja die Kameratasche tragen. Oder das catering für die Fahrer übernehmen.


Ein wirklich guter Vorschlag!


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Und Ersatzschläuche mitschleppen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Kannse noch nen paar Tage warten ? Wenn das Angebot bei Berg-Ab für nen Satz Saint Bremsen rausfliegt bevor ich Geld habe (Stichwort Weihnachten) würd ich bei CRS mitbestellen




Jo,

kann warten, ich hoffe nur dass die Rabattschlacht dann nicht beendet ist!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Und Ersatzschläuche mitschleppen....


Das Vorrangig!, quasi höchste Priorität!


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Das Vorrangig!, quasi höchste Priorität!



Oder wir klauen den Schlauchautomaten aus Wibe und stellen das Ding zwischen Krater und gap auf.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Oder wir klauen den Schlauchautomaten aus Wibe und stellen das Ding zwischen Krater und gap auf.


Auch dieser Vorschlag ist nicht außer acht zu lassen, aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich das Ding noch nie bemerkt!


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Steht unten am Übungsdingen. Sieht so aus:


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Dezember 2011)

Da hier ja vom Filmen gesprochen wird, mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder aus den heimischen Wäldern
Allen ein frohes Fest uns einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

Sieht auch eher nach Lümmeltüten aus, im sportlichen Conti-look


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sieht auch eher nach Lümmeltüten aus, im sportlichen Conti-look



 Gefühlsecht?


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Vid, Jens. Dir auch schöne Feiertage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Schönes Vid, Jens. Dir auch schöne Feiertage!




Kann mich nur anschliessen, macht Bock auf Frühling....


@chazi:   Mit Noppen! (ungekuttet)


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> @chazi:   Mit Noppen! (ungekuttet)



Moin. Jaaa, nur das pure Feeling zählt.


----------



## BenderB (22. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist ja schon wieder was los 
Guten Morgen die Damen!
Wie siehts aus, chaz: wieder fit?


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2011)

Jau, Knochen fühlt sich ganz gut an. Ist zwar alles etwas geschwollen, aber das wird wieder. Und morgen werfen die mich hier auch wieder raus...


----------



## toje (22. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, Knochen fühlt sich ganz gut an. Ist zwar alles etwas geschwollen, aber das wird wieder. Und morgen werfen die mich hier auch wieder raus...




wird auch zeit...habe keine lust mehr alleine durch die wälder zu ziehen.habe gestern abend mal die dinger aus dem sumpf getestet... kleine runde: 25km und 600hm.hat spass gemacht, war teilweise echt heftig wie die trails aussehen.rund um den ebberg haben die gäule die trails zum acker umgepflügt!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wird auch zeit...habe keine lust mehr alleine durch die wälder zu ziehen.habe gestern abend mal die dinger aus dem sumpf getestet... kleine runde: 25km und 600hm.hat spass gemacht, war teilweise echt heftig wie die trails aussehen.rund um den Berch haben die gäule die trails zum acker umgepflügt!!!



Bald habt ihr mich ja wieder. Erst mit cam, dann mit bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (22. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Bald habt ihr mich ja wieder. Erst mit cam, dann mit bike.


 *in sein Notizbuch kritzel* das mit dem chaz zum filmen bekommen hat super funktioniert. wenn ich das nächtse mal was gefilmt haben will, einfach wieder nen Stock in Holgers Speichen werfen...


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> wird auch zeit...habe keine lust mehr alleine durch die wälder zu ziehen.habe gestern abend mal die dinger aus dem sumpf getestet... kleine runde: 25km und 600hm.hat spass gemacht, war teilweise echt heftig wie die trails aussehen.rund um den ebberg haben die gäule die trails zum acker umgepflügt!!!



Wer postet erntet auch Mirfahrer.


----------



## toje (22. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wer postet erntet auch Mirfahrer.




sorry, bin recht spontan erst um 19 uhr los...habe ja urlaub!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> wenn ich das nächtse mal was gefilmt haben will, einfach wieder nen Stock in Holgers Speichen werfen...



DU warst das??? Na, warte... Beim nächsten NR schubse ich dich in den See (mit diversen kleinen Steinchen in deinem Rucksack).


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2011)

Ganz vergessen zu fragen: Wie war es mit den "Sumpfdingern"? Wohl nicht mehr so spannend, wa?!


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2011)

Muss auch noch mal so'n altes Sumpfding bei Dir abholen kommen.


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2011)

PS nach ersten Ölungen bewegt sich die Tote langsam ein wenig.


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du dir die Tage den alten Swampi bei mir abholst, dann kannst du dich mal von Ginos Arbeit an meiner Totem überzeugen. Die hat er auch wiederbelebt bzw. überhaupt erst einmal Leben eingehaucht.


----------



## toje (22. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen zu fragen: Wie war es mit den "Sumpfdingern"? Wohl nicht mehr so spannend, wa?!




naja, der grip ist echt schon ne andere nummer.aber da ich alleine unterwegs war(ohne dich berg-ab bremse), gut von meinem ipod unterhalten wurde, habe ich die dinger aus dem sumpf und mich doch an unsere grenzen geführt.  hatte wieder so latent aggressive läufe dabei...


----------



## chaz (22. Dezember 2011)

toje schrieb:


> naja, der grip ist echt schon ne andere nummer.aber da ich alleine unterwegs war(ohne dich berg-ab bremse)...


Wird sich in absehbarer Zeit ja ändern... Ab Februar sitze ich wieder auf dem Rad. Und bis dahin könnt ihr schön den Schmock fliegen lassen...und ich halte das ganze mit der cam fest.  


toje schrieb:


> ...habe ich die dinger aus dem sumpf und mich doch an unsere grenzen geführt.


Hauptsache du hast vorher etwas gegessen....  


toje schrieb:


> hatte wieder so latent aggressive läufe dabei...


Verständlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (23. Dezember 2011)

So ruhig hier. 
Weihnachtsstress?


----------



## BenderB (23. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> So ruhig hier.
> Weihnachtsstress?


 Wieso Stress? Geschenke besorg ich morgen, da bin ich heute noch entspannt


----------



## indian66 (23. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wieso Stress? Geschenke besorg ich morgen, da bin ich heute noch entspannt



nen wettie?


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich checke hier gleich aus!!! Ab auf die heimische Couch!!!


----------



## indian66 (23. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich checke hier gleich aus!!! Ab auf die heimische Couch!!!


Ich dachte in die City, Geschenke kaufen.
Hast doch noch 1 Arm frei.


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich schon. Es gibt ja andere schöne Hobbies   :


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wieso Stress? Geschenke besorg ich morgen, da bin ich heute noch entspannt



Selbst gebastelte Gutscheine?


----------



## BenderB (23. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Selbst gebastelte Gutscheine?


 Ja! z.B. der Klassiker: 

-- Gutschein über einmal in den Wald schei$$en --


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ja! z.B. der Klassiker:
> 
> -- Gutschein über einmal in den Wald schei$$en --



Aber bitte nicht auf diverse Kicker, Landungen oder in Anliegern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest und reichlich Bikeparts unterm Baum!


----------



## chaz (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke! Das wünsche ich dir/euch auch!!!

*Das gilt natürlich für alle hier!!! Frohes Fest!!!*


----------



## BenderB (24. Dezember 2011)

Fohe Weihnachten Euch Allen auch vom Blender Bender  !!


----------



## toje (24. Dezember 2011)

*Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ganz viele tolle Geschenke!!! ;-)*


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Dezember 2011)

Euch auch allen ein tolles Fest! Ich hau mich gleich auf die Couch bei meinen Eltern und schmeiß mir Life Cylces in Full HD rein 

Mein Bikepart kam heut schon per Post - Sixpack Skywalker Pedale mit lediglich 290gr.

Wie sieht es aus am 2ten Weihnachtstag, Kalorien verbrennen?


----------



## chaz (24. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus am 2ten Weihnachtstag, Kalorien verbrennen?



Da hättest du ja schon eher mit anfangen können...hihi... (von wegen Fest der Liebe....).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (24. Dezember 2011)

Was meinst wo kira morgen ist


----------



## chaz (24. Dezember 2011)

Mit ´nem dicken Kopp im Bett.


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit ´nem dicken Arsch im Bett.


----------



## chaz (24. Dezember 2011)

Wer Zitate nachmacht oder verfälscht, oder nachgemachte bzw. verfälschte Zitate in Umlauf bringt, wird mit 10 Tagen Zwangsaufenthalt im Leidwill-Forum bestraft.


----------



## hugecarl (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten und sowas an alle.


----------



## BenderB (25. Dezember 2011)

ein chilliger Trail zum Sonntach:
(weiß nicht genau, wo der ist, müsste aber kurz hinterm Freischütz losgehen )


----------



## indian66 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich will hier rauuuus!!
Schon 6 tage neues Bike und noch keinen Meter damit gerollt*


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Dezember 2011)

Werd ich getz tun , bin in ca 20 Minuten am Ofen heissa!


----------



## chaz (25. Dezember 2011)

Viel Spaß, Mädels.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> ein chilliger Trail zum Sonntach:
> (weiß nicht genau, wo der ist, müsste aber kurz hinterm Freischütz losgehen )




Jau voll chillig für Schwindelfreie...oha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre ja mal gar nicht mein Ding.
Könnte man noch dadurch toppen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXrVG7aoizc"]Caminito del Rey      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Dezember 2011)

Toll,

hatte je schon geahnt dass mein Roco-Dämpfer aufgibt, ging ja letztes Mal schon schwergängig, jetzt hat er ein Öl-Kötzerchen aus dem TST Hebel gemacht...grrr schon wieder inne Wicken...sprich undicht  , das wird noch Ginos Meisterstück...


----------



## chaz (25. Dezember 2011)

Du machst aber auch alles kapott!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenigstens weist du, dass Öl drin war 
Morgen wer auf'm Bike? Hab leider keinen normalen Helm, muss mich jetzt wohl zum Deppen machen und mit FF fahren oder hat wer einem für nen kleinen Kopf?


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hab leider keinen normalen Helm...



Wissen wir....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wenigstens weist du, dass Öl drin war
> Morgen wer auf'm Bike? Hab leider keinen normalen Helm, muss mich jetzt wohl zum Deppen machen und mit FF fahren oder hat wer einem für nen kleinen Kopf?




Kennen wir...


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Dezember 2011)

Habt Erbarmen mit mir...


----------



## indian66 (26. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Habt Erbarmen mit mir...



Haben wir (nicht)


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2011)

Niemals!!!

Und bevor ich es vergesse: Die Akkus der cam sind geladen und ich will in den Wald! Also organisiert gefälligst einen Sylvesterritt!!! So!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (26. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Niemals!!!
> 
> Und bevor ich es vergesse: Die Akkus der cam sind geladen und ich will in den Wald! Also organisiert gefälligst einen Sylvesterritt!!! So!!!!


Neeeeiiiinnnnnn, keinen Sylvesterritt, lieber einen Tag-vor-Sylvesterritt oder sowas, denn Sylvester kann ich nicht


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2011)

Ist aber Tradition...


----------



## indian66 (26. Dezember 2011)

Sylvester kann ich eig. auch nicht. 
Aber egal, ich bin dabei.


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Sylvester kann ich eig. auch nicht.
> Aber egal, ich bin dabei.


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Jahr wohl ohne Schnee, dafür mit matsche


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2011)

Will fliegende Modder mit der cam festhalten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batmanandi (27. Dezember 2011)

Jemand von euch morgen AS ?


----------



## chaz (27. Dezember 2011)

@Indian: Und? Wie läuft das neue Gerät? Habe gerade Bilder gesehen....


----------



## Philmn (27. Dezember 2011)

sylvesterritt? bin dabei!


----------



## BenderB (27. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Indian: Und? Wie läuft das neue Gerät? Habe gerade Bilder gesehen....


Bilder? Wo?


----------



## chaz (27. Dezember 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Bilder? Wo?



Im EDG-Krabbelgruppenforum.

Sucht euch mal ´ne location für den Sylvesterritt. Wo ich mit der cam stehen werde, ist mir ziemlich egal. Oder bekommt ihr das nicht hin, he?


----------



## Philmn (27. Dezember 2011)

ltl. champery...........................


kalwes?


----------



## chaz (27. Dezember 2011)

Dann eher Kalwes. Für manche wäre lil champ wohl oversized. Mir aber egal. Ich filme ja nur.


----------



## indian66 (27. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> @Indian: Und? Wie läuft das neue Gerät? Habe gerade Bilder gesehen....



Danke, geht wie Hacke auch uphill, ohne Worte. 
Hoffentlich is bald trockener. 
War nett Heute mit Deiner Frau


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Dezember 2011)

Wollte morgen mal nach Woppertal...jemand Bock? ..und Zeit


----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Danke, geht wie Hacke auch uphill, ohne Worte.


Das Ding ist echt der Hammer. Hätte vorher auch nicht gedacht, dass man damit ´nen Berg hochkommt. Die Geo ist echt ein Traum. Und runter macht der Hobel einfach nur Spaß. 


indian66 schrieb:


> War nett Heute mit Deiner Frau


Eyyyyyy!!!! Es waren ja genug Anstandsdamen mit...  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wollte morgen mal nach Woppertal...jemand Bock? ..und Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (28. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wollte morgen mal nach Woppertal...jemand Bock?


Jaaaaa


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ..und Zeit


Nö, mist


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wollte morgen mal nach Woppertal...jemand Bock? ..und Zeit


 
Echt?
Will auch gleich hin, muss aber bis etwa 14Uhr meinem Opa helfen und dann auf zum Berg. Weiß aber nicht wo das genau ist. Nur oben irgendwo am Lichtscheid.

I'll call ya baby!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Dezember 2011)

Jo 

müssen wir mal sehen, Toje wollte auch mit hat aber auch noch nen Zeitlichen Engpass, vielleich läufts nur auf was in der Nähe hinaus, meld Dich wenn Du los willst, ist ja Bombenwetter!


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich warte auf deine Nummer, dachte du wärst schon los und Holger kommt nicht in die Puschen mit Nummer schicken


----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2011)

Hatte gerade ´nen Kunden an der Strippe. Halten mich immer von den Wichtigen Dingen ab...


----------



## Philmn (28. Dezember 2011)

hi!
wuppertal wär doch auch ne idee für sylvester..?

was nimmst du für ne kamera mit? video oder foto? könnten laptop mitbringen fürs gucken.


----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2011)

Video.


----------



## Philmn (28. Dezember 2011)

k


----------



## Philmn (28. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2011)

Mag mal wieder ein kleines Filmchen drehen....und schnibbeln.


----------



## BenderB (28. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mag mal wieder ein kleines Filmchen drehen....und schnibbeln.


 Damn, bis morgen Nacht LAN-Party und an Silvester mach ich beim Silvesterlauf von Werl nach Soest mit, bin somit raus


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Dezember 2011)

Hey war echt gut heut am Ofen , de Jongens aus W-Tal waren da, bester Boden und Dennis mit seinem neuen Demo..hört hört, da war sogar noch Lametta dran 

Sorry nochmal an Barbie..hatte ich echt falsch verstanden mit W-Tal, sonst wär ich auch noch hingefahren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Mag mal wieder ein kleines Filmchen drehen....und schnibbeln.




Wie wärs denn mit Kalwes, da könn wir doch mal dem Klausmann Konkurrenz machen


----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2011)

Au ja...und wehe der Lenker kratzt nicht auf der Piste!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (28. Dezember 2011)

Wuppertal war Hammer! Dicken dicken Dank an die Leute, dass sie sowas ermöglicht haben! Hut ab!
Sau geile Strecke, ordentliche Länge und im trockenen sicher extrem schnell, aber auch im nassen machte es viel Spaß. Sind aber schon 1-2 Sprünge für die man Eier braucht.
Strecke ist auch lang genug, dass man sich nicht über die Füße fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (28. Dezember 2011)

Lang nicht mehr hier rein geschaut... man Holger was machste für sachen?!....gute besserung.

ich fahre morgen ne endurotour mit meinem Bruder. kommt wer mit?


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke. Ach, das wird schon wieder. KW 6 ist angepeilt!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Dezember 2011)

Servus, wie schauts aus mit Sylvester?
Biken in Wuppertal auf der Strecke? Fahrtzeit von Aplerbeck bis zum Spot etwa 30 Minuten, wenn man weiß wo es ist


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wuppertal war Hammer! Dicken dicken Dank an die Leute, dass sie sowas ermöglicht haben! Hut ab!
> Sau geile Strecke, ordentliche Länge und im trockenen sicher extrem schnell, aber auch im nassen machte es viel Spaß. Sind aber schon 1-2 Sprünge für die man Eier braucht.
> Strecke ist auch lang genug, dass man sich nicht über die Füße fährt.




Das müssen wir auf jeden Fall kurzfristig testen!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre ja für den Kalwes, weil:
a) Achim ja den Klausmann machen wollte
b) irgendeiner bestimmt am step-down mit seinem bash in der Landung stecken bleibt.

Sollte man beides in bewegten Bildern festhalten...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für den Kalwes, weil:
> a) Achim ja den Klausmann machen wollte
> b) irgendeiner bestimmt am step-down mit seinem bash in der Landung stecken bleibt.
> 
> Sollte man beides in bewegten Bildern festhalten...




Jepp!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2011)

Also, high noon am Kalwes, oder watt nu?


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab am Demo keinen bash nur taco
Ich hab das Demo nicht mit, nur das Pitch einer Freundin und damit mach ich den Stunt nicht


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2011)

Mann, mann, mann....das Ding springen andere mit ´nem Dirtbike oder 4-Crosser...


----------



## Philmn (29. Dezember 2011)

Kalwes!!

Ist einer morgen am start?
bittermark/ofen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (29. Dezember 2011)

Kalwes High-Noon - Roger-Roger


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2011)




----------



## tarkos (29. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Euch auch allen ein tolles Fest! Ich hau mich gleich auf die Couch bei meinen Eltern und schmeiß mir Life Cylces in Full HD rein
> 
> Mein Bikepart kam heut schon per Post - Sixpack Skywalker Pedale mit lediglich 290gr.
> 
> Wie sieht es aus am 2ten Weihnachtstag, Kalorien verbrennen?



Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Skywalker Pedalen?


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2011)

Bestimmt zufrieden wird er sein.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab sie in ermangelung eines passenden Innensechskant noch nicht montiert. Mein Werkzeug befindet sich etwa 570km weiter südlich. Wenn Chazilein dran denkt am Samstag einen mitzuführen, kann ich sie montieren und testen


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2011)

Was brauchen wir denn? 6er? Muss ich mich denn wieder um alles kümmern? Tzzz....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Dezember 2011)

Viva Kümmerling!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich ist morgen das Wetter besser , ist ja heut total zum .:kotz::kotz:


----------



## indian66 (30. Dezember 2011)

Der Boden wird sich wohl bis morgen nicht wirklich erholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Was brauchen wir denn? 6er? Muss ich mich denn wieder um alles kümmern? Tzzz....




Apropos kümmern, haste Follow me wieder am Start oder ist es noch in des gardeners-universe ?


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2011)

Rate mal....


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2011)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Viva Kümmerling!


----------



## indian66 (30. Dezember 2011)

Bin mir mom. unsicher wegen morgen,
Watt brauch ich denn da am Kalwes, wettie oder swampie?
Außerdem krich ich datt fette Rad nich ins Auto ohne komplettzerlegung...


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2011)

Wetties wären wohl hilfreich dort....


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2011)

ok mach ich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (31. Dezember 2011)

Quatsch... ich werd auch nur Trockenreifen fahren... liegst halt öfter, aber Matsche ist weich.
Chaz, brauche nen 8er... sind deine etwa nur mit nem 6er zu befestigen... das ja nen Zahnstocher


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2011)

Manno, hier schiffts wie Hacke...bei 2°


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin ,
für heute bin ich raus , bei dem Dreckswetter kannste das wohl vergessen, schifft hier schon durch seit heut morgen..


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Dezember 2011)

:/ wie jetzt
Chaz, weißt du ob Kira und Toje am start sind?


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2011)

is´gecancelt


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Dezember 2011)

Dann wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Auf eine erfolgreiche Bikesaison und das auch sonst alles passt!

I love you all!


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2011)

Dito! 
Allen einen guten Rutsch! 
(wohl kein Prob bei dem Wetter)
Im neuen Jahr wird alles besser. Freue mich auf euch!
Gehe jetzt noch ein letztes mal im Schlamm rumasseln.


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Auf eine erfolgreiche Bikesaison und das auch sonst alles passt!



Danke!!! Das wünsche ich euch auch! 

Und lasst es gut krachen!!!


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2011)

War ja doch nochmal lecker heute am Berch! 
Schön schmurgeliger Abschluss für 2011. 
Schön auch, dass ich nich allein rumasseln musste!
Dann bis 2012!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2011)

Jo

rutscht alle gut rein, war auch grad nochmal ein Stündchen auf der Hausrunde, echt schäbbich draußen, wär`heut kein schöner Film geworden, nur Spritzer auf der Linse...


Allen eine schöne Party..wo auch immer und sauft nich soviel...oder wenn ichs mir genau überlege..bei dem Wetter besser doch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (31. Dezember 2011)

Allen ein gutes 2012


----------



## BenderB (31. Dezember 2011)

Einen guten Rutsch Euch allen!!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen, auf das alle gesund bleiben und werden für eine gute Saison 2012.


----------



## indian66 (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues und alles Gute für 2012!


----------



## BenderB (1. Januar 2012)

Ein 'Frohes Neues' Euch Allen!
Wünsche Euch allzeit gute Fahrt, viel Spaß beim Ballern, eine gute und lustige Gemeinschaft und so wenig Material- und körperliche Ausfälle wie möglich!!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Januar 2012)

Jau. Dito!!!


----------



## DerGraue (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo Allen ein Frohes Neues ist das ein Kackwetter hier wie schön war es doch im Schwarzwald viel Schnee und Sonne


----------



## chaz (1. Januar 2012)

Den Schnee hast du ja da gelassen, aber wo ist die Sonne?


----------



## Raphnex (2. Januar 2012)

So auch von mir noch ein Frohes neues Jahr mit wenig Krankenhaus Aufenthalten und defekten Parts! Hoffe meine Gabel ist bald wieder heile und ich kann mich auch endlich mal wieder blicken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

Selba!


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Selba!



In 5 Wochen schubse ich dich vom Rad!  Aber nur mit links....  

@Muddy: Gab´s schon ´ne Lieferung von der Insel? Habe (fast) nichts mehr zum basteln....


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

@bastelchaz 
Seit dem letzten schlammcatchen schaltet die X7 nicht mehr in den letzten Gang. Irgendwie scheint sich auch das Schaltauge immer wieder zu verdrehen. 
Gibts da nen Tip?


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich bisher nicht... Schrauben sind aber alle fest?


----------



## BenderB (3. Januar 2012)

Pebsah? (frei übertragen von "Pebcak")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich bisher nicht... Schrauben sind aber alle fest?



Fest und ge-loctited


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Pebsah? (frei übertragen von "Pebcak")



?


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Drogen!


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Drogen!



Kenn´ ich nich!


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

ProblemExistsBetweenShifterAndHinterrad?


----------



## BenderB (3. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> ProblemExistsBetweenShifterAndHinterrad?


ProblemExistsBetweenSeatAndHandlebar


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Jetzt definiere einmal letzter Gang. Kleinste oder größte Ritzel?


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

Kleinstes. 
Gang geht nur rein, wenn ich den Schaltzug aushänge.


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Abstand vom Ritzel zum Schaltwerk ist aber korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

Da liegt u. A. Das prob
Man kann das Schaltwerk nicht nah genug an die kassette stellen, sonst schlägt der kettenkäfig im kleinsten Gang an die kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte eher daran den Abstand zu vergrößern.


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

Besser und exakter schaltet eig. wenns näher dran ist.


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich mach heute mal nen neuen Zug + Hülle dran, mal sehen wie es dann flutscht. 
Jagwire is eh Käse.


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jagwire is eh Käse.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Januar 2012)

Hab die Teile zur Arbeit bestellt und das werd ich morgen erst wieder tun,

hat jemand Bock gleich schön deckig im Schlamm zu spielen (lechz), ?

Wollte gleich zum Ofen...mal wieder richtig einsauen..


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hab die Teile zur Arbeit bestellt und das werd ich morgen erst wieder tun,


Fauler Kerl....  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock gleich schön deckig im Schlamm zu spielen (lechz), ?
> 
> Wollte gleich zum Ofen...mal wieder richtig einsauen..


Fragst du in ca. 5 Wochen noch einmal?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Fauler Kerl....
> 
> Fragst du in ca. 5 Wochen noch einmal?


1. Pah
2. Werd dran denken..


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

1. Pöh!!!  
2. Wehe nicht.


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 2. Wehe nicht.


2. Dann mach ich das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> 2. Dann mach ich das!



Ihr seid soooo gut zu mir! Bekomme schon Entzugserscheinungen...


----------



## BenderB (3. Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter in 5 Wochen noch so miserabel wie jetzt, ansonsten müssten wir vorm Ballern viel Trinken und uns dann vor Ort 'entleeren', damit chaz auch genug Schlamm hat


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das Wetter in 5 Wochen noch so miserabel wie jetzt, ansonsten müssten wir vorm Ballern viel Trinken und uns dann vor Ort 'entleeren', damit chaz auch genug Schlamm hat



Du bist auch sooo gut zu mir.....wie ´ne Mutter ohne Brust. Keine Sorge, manche Stellen und Pisten bleiben lange modderig. Da werde ich mich noch genug einschlicken können. Also keine NS-Spielchen auf den Pisten, bitte.


----------



## BenderB (3. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist auch sooo gut zu mir.....wie ´ne Mutter ohne Brust. Keine Sorge, manche Stellen und Pisten bleiben lange modderig. Da werde ich mich noch genug einschlicken können. Also keine NS-Spielchen auf den Pisten, bitte.


Ja genau, mit _*Pisten*_ bist Du schon ganz nah dran


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Du bist so zuverlässig!!!  
"sie standen an hängen und pisten"


----------



## BenderB (3. Januar 2012)

ja, manchmal ist die Groß-/Kleinschreibung schon wichtig 
Genauso wie Satzzeichen manchmal Leben retten können:
"Komm wir essen Opa." =/= "Komm wir essen, Opa."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ja, manchmal ist die Groß-/Kleinschreibung schon wichtig



... und witzig noch dazu. Aber jetzt nicht die Strecken voll lullern, ne?!


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2012)

Is mom echt nicht nötig


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Is mom echt nicht nötig



Und falls doch, dann bitte sowas anschaffen:


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Is mom echt nicht nötig




Heute waren eher die ganzen Äste das Problem, kam mir ein bischen wie Bombenräumkommando vor (hab nen Helm auch lieber die meiste Zeit aufgelassen), einiges ist durch den Wind gut abgetrocknet, aber der Krater ist mittlerweile eine echte Herausforderung, bin dreimal eher kläglich gescheitert und hab mir dabei zwar nicht den Hinterreifen getillt aber dafür meinen Ischiasnerv


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Heute waren eher die ganzen Äste das Problem, kam mir ein bischen wie Bombenräumkommando vor (hab nen Helm auch lieber die meiste Zeit aufgelassen), einiges ist durch den Wind gut abgetrocknet, aber der Krater ist mittlerweile eine echte Herausforderung, bin dreimal eher kläglich gescheitert und hab mir dabei zwar nicht den Hinterreifen getillt aber dafür meinen Ischiasnerv



Harte Landung auf Sattel?


----------



## toje (4. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Heute waren eher die ganzen Äste das Problem, kam mir ein bischen wie Bombenräumkommando vor (hab nen Helm auch lieber die meiste Zeit aufgelassen), einiges ist durch den Wind gut abgetrocknet, aber der Krater ist mittlerweile eine echte Herausforderung, bin dreimal eher kläglich gescheitert und hab mir dabei zwar nicht den Hinterreifen getillt aber dafür meinen Ischiasnerv


 

Moin Moin,

Jooonge... du bist auch keine 20. mehr!!!


----------



## chaz (4. Januar 2012)

Aber immerhin hat der Schlauch gehalten.


----------



## BenderB (4. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber immerhin hat der Schlauch gehalten.


welcher? der vom Bike, oder...


----------



## indian66 (4. Januar 2012)

...der vom Camelbak)


----------



## chaz (4. Januar 2012)

Der hat bestimmt inzwischen seine Schläuche mit PU-Schaum ausgeschäumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt inzwischen seine Schläuche mit PU-Schaum ausgeschäumt.




Nö!

Silikon,

ist ja jetzt überall über...


----------



## indian66 (4. Januar 2012)

mud-schlucker schrieb:


> nö!
> 
> Silikon,
> 
> ist ja jetzt überall über...:d



:d:d


----------



## Nils82 (4. Januar 2012)

Hey Chaz,
jetzt dachte ich langsam daran mich mal wieder aufs Bike zu setzen aber war wegen Problemen in der Schulter (immer noch aus Frankreich) noch zwei mal beim Doc.
Jetzt muss ich zum MRT weil er die Befürchtung hat, das sich die Entzügung der Bizepssehne eventuell abkapselt und verkalkt. Dann wirds richtig böse. Und du hasst dir das Schlüsselbei gebrochen? Wie lang ist das schon her. Ich krieg nichts mehr mit wenn ich nicht auf dem -Hobel sitze.


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

@Muddy: Fährst du Reifen in Doppel-D?
@Nils: Oh, das hört sich nicht gut an. Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das nicht so schlimm ist. Kenne da einen guten Therapeuten... Das mit dem Schlüsselbein ist jetzt 2 1/2 Wochen her. Wurde vor 2 Wochen operiert. Ist aber nicht ganz so wild. In 5 Wochen sitze ich wieder auf dem Tourenbock.


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> in 5 wochen sitze ich wieder auf dem tourenbock.


:d


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Soo gestern mal die Saint shifter/Schaltwerk montiert, schon flutscht auch den dickste Gang. 
Getz muss ett nur noch abtrocknen draussen...


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Ich werde heute auch noch basteln. Lenker trudelte gestern ein (Danke an Muddy!) und eine Innenlager von der Insel gibt es auch noch. Das FSA-Teil ist nun wirklich nicht lange haltbar. Jetzt müssen nur noch 5 Wochen ins Land gehen...


----------



## BenderB (5. Januar 2012)

Du könntest ja heute mal den Berch trocken föhnen, dann können wir am WE fahren


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich werde heute auch noch basteln. Lenker trudelte gestern ein (Danke an Muddy!) und eine Innenlager von der Insel gibt es auch noch. Das FSA-Teil ist nun wirklich nicht lange haltbar. Jetzt müssen nur noch 5 Wochen ins Land gehen...



Was fürn Innenlager /Lenker haste denn bestellt?
Muss auch noch ne Inselbestellung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

@Bender: Fahre gefällist im Schlamm! Weichei... ;-) 
@Indian: Hope Innenlager. Was auch sonst!? Und RaceFace Atlas Lenker. Möchte bei beiden Rädern den gleichen Lenker haben.


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Fahre gefällist im Schlamm! Weichei... ;-)
> @Indian: Hope Innenlager. Was auch sonst!? Und RaceFace Atlas Lenker. Möchte bei beiden Rädern den gleichen Lenker haben.



Beides vonne Insel?
Was fürn Innenlagermass brauchen wir denn? 
Standard BSA?
Wieviel rise hat denn der Lenker?


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Lenker hat 0,5" Rise. Standard BSA-Lager.


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo Herr Fachverkäufer!
Was ist denn "stealth" bei dem atlas? Matt-schwarz?


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Yepp. Habe ich auch. Lenker ist matt schwarz mit einer seidenmatt glänzenden Beschriftung.


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Geil. 
Und innenlager in 83?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Ich meine das Kleine. werde ich aber nachher sehen...


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Ok kann ich heute abend messen gehen. 
Passt die fsa kurbel denn ohne adapter in das shimano-lager?


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Angeblich soll das passen (lt. Hope). Falls ich die falsche Version bestellt haben sollte, dann lasse ich die Kunststoffhülse eben weg. Lagerschalen sind ja eh gleich, egal ob 68/73 oder 83.


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Ist der Achsdurchmesser bei Fsa und shimano denn gleich?
Und nochwas: brauche ich für die Hope m4 bei 203mm Scheiben v+h den Adaper "C"?


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, soll angeblich passen. Werde ich nachher testen. Kann dich ja dann anrufen. Vorne brauchst du keinen Adapter. Nur hinten. Kann dir gleich, wenn ich wieder im Büro bin, sagen welcher hinten passt. Schaue dann mal in meine Bestellungen bei HS nach. Glaube aber, dass das der Adapter C war.


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Suupi, danke!


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Januar 2012)

Nur mal am Rande... Chaz, du hast doch ne Descendant... da brauchst aber wohl das hier: GXP Adapter


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Aber nich am Truax


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

@Ray: Du bist echt beim falschen Gerät.... Wir reden davon:





@Indian: Adapter C ist richtig.


----------



## Rad-ab (5. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ist der Achsdurchmesser bei Fsa und shimano denn gleich?
> Und nochwas: brauche ich für die Hope m4 bei 203mm Scheiben v+h den Adaper "C"?





chaz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, soll angeblich passen. Werde ich nachher testen. Kann dich ja dann anrufen. Vorne brauchst du keinen Adapter. Nur hinten. Kann dir gleich, wenn ich wieder im Büro bin, sagen welcher hinten passt. Schaue dann mal in meine Bestellungen bei HS nach. Glaube aber, dass das der Adapter C war.



Hi Indian,
wenn de nen Hope C Adapter noch brauchen solltest:
Ich hätte noch einen liegen in silber....

(Ich brauchte dummerweise den H-Adapter für PM von 180->203 
Ist aber auch erledigt und in schwarz paßt der neue Adapter auch besser an mein Radl als der silberne  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Viell sollte der fred doch in "DH in und um DO" umbenannt werden...


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hi Indian,
> wenn de nen Hope C Adapter brauchen solltest:
> Ich hätte noch einen liegen in silber....
> (Ich brauchte dummerweise den H-Adapter für PM von 180->203
> Ist aber auch erledigt und in schwarz paßt der Adapter auch besser an mein Radl  )



Moment,
Der C ist doch für PM 160 auf 203 v+h
H ist fuer 160 auf 185


----------



## Rad-ab (5. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moment,
> Der C ist doch für PM 160 auf 203 v+h
> H ist fuer 160 auf 185


Jaein
H ist für Scheibendurchmesser +20mm
C ist für Scheibendurchmesser +40mm

Wenn die Postmount Aufnahme schon für 180er Scheiben ausgelegt ist, dann brauchst du den H Adapter (für 203mm Scheiben)


----------



## Philmn (5. Januar 2012)

Hi!
War wohl nix mit Kalwes an Sylvester? 
Wenn am Sonntag jemand Bock hat in Wuppertal oder in Dortmund, würd ich mich aussm Bett quälen.


Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Rad-ab (5. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Viell sollte der fred doch in "DH in und um DO" umbenannt werden...


Dafür  und am besten gleich ins Dortmund Unterforum verschieben


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Er brauch, für hinten ´nen C-Adapter, wenn er 203er Scheibe fahren will.


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Dafür  und am besten gleich ins Dortmund Unterforum verschieben



Umbenennen: von mir aus.
Aber umziehen? Wozu das denn?


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> Hi!
> War wohl nix mit Kalwes an Sylvester?
> Wenn am Sonntag jemand Bock hat in Wuppertal oder in Dortmund, würd ich mich aussm Bett quälen.



Ich mich auch. Camakkus sind geladen.


----------



## Rad-ab (5. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Er brauch, für hinten ´nen C-Adapter, wenn er 203er Scheibe fahren will.


Was er braucht kann ich nicht beurteilen  aber wenn die PM aufnahme für 160er Scheiben ausgelegt ist, dann hast Du recht.
Und wie gesagt nen C-Adapter in silber hab ich rumliegen...

@Indian: wenn Interesse, dann schick mir einfach ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (5. Januar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> Hi!
> War wohl nix mit Kalwes an Sylvester?
> Wenn am Sonntag jemand Bock hat in Wuppertal oder in Dortmund, würd ich mich aussm Bett quälen.
> 
> ...



Werd wohl morgen je nach Wetter in Wuppertal rocken, da ich eh da nächtige.


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Was er braucht kann ich nicht beurteilen...dann hast Du recht.


Stimmt!   Hihi.... Ich hab´s ja auch auf 203er hinten umgebaut...


----------



## Philmn (5. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Jemand bock, nach Wuppertal zu kommen am So? sonst kommich nach Dortmund


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt!   Hihi.... Ich hab´s ja auch auf 203er hinten umgebaut...



Ok
Also beim Truax mit ner Totem brauch ich vorne und hinten bei 203er scheiben den C adapter.


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Vorne nicht. Nur hinten. Vorne ohne Adapter. Hast doch eh ´ne 203er drauf.


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Vorne nicht. Nur hinten. Vorne ohne Adapter. Hast doch eh ´ne 203er drauf.



D h die hope zange passt vorne direkt an die gabel ohne Adaper?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

Geeeeeiiiiiiilllllll


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Was gibbet denn? M4 oder V2?


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2012)

V2 is so bleischwer und viell bisschen zu sehr wurfanker


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Also ´ne M4?!
So, ich fahre jetzt basteln. Melde mich dann gleich bei dir.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Januar 2012)

Watt isn hier los ? technikereinmaleins für Anfänger und die es mal werden wollen? ich werd Euch gleich mal assimilieren und nicht adaptieren Ihr Bremsenvögel !

das ist ja nicht auszuhalten, quatscht gefälligst irgendwas Sinnloses, sonst kommt die Seite hier noch in Verruf, wir hätten von irgendwas ne Ahnung!


----------



## Philmn (5. Januar 2012)

spiderschwein spiderschwein


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt isn hier los ? technikereinmaleins für Anfänger und die es mal werden wollen? ich werd Euch gleich mal assimilieren und nicht adaptieren Ihr Bremsenvögel !
> 
> das ist ja nicht auszuhalten, quatscht gefälligst irgendwas Sinnloses, sonst kommt die Seite hier noch in Verruf, wir hätten von irgendwas ne Ahnung!



Bitte den Diskussionsfluss nicht durch sinnvolle Beiträge stören, Herr Assimilator. Danke!


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Schluss mit sinnlos, M4 bestellt


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön.... Scheibenfarbe? Nicht, dass ich mein Bike nicht mehr wiederfinde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Silber


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Ausserdem hab' ich diese seltsamen Rasten an den Pedalen und keinen Laptop am Oberrohr.


----------



## BenderB (6. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hab' ich diese seltsamen Rasten an den Pedalen und keinen Laptop am Oberrohr.


 ...und dann habe ich das Pentagon mit meinem HCx gehackt... während ich den Berch runtergeballert bin... auf einem Rad...


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Nur wer weiss wo er ist, kann sein wo er will.


----------



## BenderB (6. Januar 2012)

Wie ist denn eigentlich inzwischen das werte Befinden? Zwickt und Zwackt es noch, oder darfst Du nur nicht belasten?


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Das ganze ist noch etwas geschwollen. Belasten darf ich eigentlich nicht wirklich. Immerhin ist der ganze Kram schmerzfrei. Und mein Therapeut hat wieder gut zu tun.


----------



## BenderB (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du mal ne Tour mitfahren möchtest in nächster Zeit, könnten wir zusammenschmeißen:

http://www.amazon.de/KRANICH-Kinder..._1_25?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1325835420&sr=1-25

oder 

http://www.amazon.de/Kinderfahrrads...SXRC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325835578&sr=8-2


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch einen Hundehänger. Aber passt das überhaupt zu deinen Hörnchen?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

A Hörnchen oder B Hörnchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (6. Januar 2012)

Noch so'n paar Sprüche von der Sorte und ich verteile nächstes Mal ein paar Hörnchen 
Außerdem wollte ich den Anhänger bei Indian anhängen, ich bin schon genug mit meinem - und jetzt möchte ich gern mal toje zitieren - "voluminösen Körper" beschäftigt.


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Qualle! Mit Hörnchen.


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Außerdem wollte ich den Anhänger bei Indian anhängen


Wenn da ne Kiste Franziskaner drinsitzt gerne


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Selbst damit lässt du ihn noch stehen...


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Kommt drauf an, wieviel die Mönche intus haben


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Bei Schlangenlinien würdest du denn ja fast den doppelte Weg fahren. Dann käme der Hörnchentyp fast mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Aber nur weil er an die Fracht will!


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Meinst du, das läuft so wie mit dem Esel und der Möhre?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Eyyyy!


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

So genug sinnvolles geäussert. 
Wat anderes:
Diese duaselige Bremsleitungsbefestigung an der Wippe geht ja mal gar nich. Is schon nach 2 Touren der Lack ab. 
Wohin mit dem Schlauch?


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Er ist doch der Esel. Und du der Möhrenzieher.


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Aaach soooo


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Bei mir sieht das noch gut aus. Ist denn die Leitung fest an der Wippe?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Schaffen wir denn heute mal die 100 Posts?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Jo, mit Kabelbinder. 
Guck mal unter die Leitung...


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Jasia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Achso 100


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Bei zwei handlungssträngen komm ich schonmal ins trudeln


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Hihi... Wie ist der Leitungskram denn bei dir befestigt?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> mit Kabelbinder.



!!


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Soweit klar und handelsüblich. Aber einen Kabelbinder, der die Leitung fest fixiert? Oder einen Kabelbinder, der einen zweiten Kabelbinder fixiert, welches die Leitung locker führt, damit die Leitung 'gleiten' kann?


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Januar 2012)

Bin mal in Wuppertal auf der Strecke ab 13.30uhr mim Demo und trocken Reifen


----------



## BenderB (6. Januar 2012)

Indian weiß nicht wohin mit seinem Schlau und brabbelt von 'strängen', der andere will fixieren und gleiten...
SO klappt das bestimmt...


----------



## BenderB (6. Januar 2012)

...mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (6. Januar 2012)

...den 100 Posts


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Hey, Blenderhörnchen. Sei mal produktiv hier, sonst nehmen wir dich in die Mitte. Hundewelpen! Hundewelpen!


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Den ollen Schlauch sieht man ja sogar in meinem Avatar...
Haste den also oben auf der Wippe fixiert?
(M4 gibts mom bei BC für schlappe 319 mit 2x203!)


----------



## TDisbike (6. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt isn hier los ? technikereinmaleins für Anfänger und die es mal werden wollen?



GEgenfrage, wie hat sich eigentlich deine Japan-Funzel im Langzeittest bewährt? Heller als die alte?

Wg SO fahren, hätte Lust in und um DO, also was ist die Ansage?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> GEgenfrage, wie hat sich eigentlich deine Japan-Funzel im Langzeittest bewährt? Heller als die alte?
> 
> Wg SO fahren, hätte Lust in und um DO, also was ist die Ansage?



SO wird trockeneeeeeer

aber haste nich die Kurbel ab?


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

@Timo: Habe die Chinafunzel im Einsatz gesehen. Sehr hell, mir allerdings zu spotig.
@Indian: Hätte ja sein können, dass die Leitung bei dir anders befestigt ist. Von wegen künstlerische Freiheit des Schraubers und so.... Bei mir habe ich die Leitung oben auf der Wippe mit 2 Kabelbindern befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDisbike (6. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> SO wird trockeneeeeeer
> 
> aber haste nich die Kurbel ab?



ja am tourenbike, das bergabrad hält. tpyisch


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> ja am tourenbike, das bergabrad hält. tpyisch



Fährste halt damit


----------



## DerGraue (6. Januar 2012)

Tach auch Asselt mal nicht so den Fred zu, ich werde morgen mal am Ofen ne runde Rumorgeln muss mal wieder auf den Bock Wetter ist mir egal


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Er nu wieder. Nimm ´ne Badehose mit: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104170&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2012)

Asseln is morgen glaub ich besser als rumorgeln


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Januar 2012)

Kommt mal Sonntag nach Wuppertal und gebt euch die Strecke!


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Mal sehen, was die Mehrheit sagt. Cammäßig ist mir das Latte.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Januar 2012)

So geil die Strecke für nen 150mm enduro und altersgerechte schiebe Wege  war zwar nass aber die Erde bleibt nicht am Reifen haften dadurch auch ohne matschreifen guter grip. Heut kam sogar die Sonne raus bei 6-7 grad und war allein von 13.30-15.30uhr da.
Nur für einige Sprünge braucht man ne opferanode und die suche ich noch!


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2012)

Bald...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Januar 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> GEgenfrage, wie hat sich eigentlich deine Japan-Funzel im Langzeittest bewährt? Heller als die alte?
> 
> Wg SO fahren, hätte Lust in und um DO, also was ist die Ansage?




One wall free!

Nur zu empfehlen, leider kommen die Autofahrer bei Gegenverkehr immer ins trudeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (6. Januar 2012)

Hi!
wuppertal wär optimal!
bin ab 12 da!


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nur zu empfehlen, leider kommen die Autofahrer bei Gegenverkehr immer ins trudeln...



Du sollst auch im Wald fahren, Mann!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Kommt mal Sonntag nach Wuppertal und gebt euch die Strecke!




Welche Straße muß ich in den Navi eingeben ??


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Januar 2012)

Gibt's per PN


----------



## indian66 (7. Januar 2012)

Jemand am So in und um Do unterwegens?


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> jemand am so in und um do unterwegens?



12.02.?!


----------



## toje (8. Januar 2012)

moin moin,

jemand bock auf ne kurze knackige runde im matsch???


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

Och nöööö, lieber ´ne Runde auf dem Ergometer. Da fällt man auch nicht so schnell um.


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2012)

Guten morgen Jungs!
Wer ist gleich im Wuppertal? Werd wohl so gegen 13-13.30Uhr oben am Start sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gibt's per PN




Sorry,

aber hier schiffts immer noch, Woppertal werd ich mir heute klemmen, aber nacher mal ne Runde zum Ofen, wenn der Wasserbefall nachlässt, vielleicht 14.00 Uhr??


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

Ab Februar wird´s Wetter besser....


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2012)

Hat die ganze Nacht nicht geregnet und gerade auch nüscht 
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

BTW: Hat noch jemand ein KURZES X9, oder besser, ´nen kurzes X0-Schaltwerk in den Ecken rumfliegen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ab Februar wird´s Wetter besser....




Ja sischer...!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> BTW: Hat noch jemand ein KURZES X9, oder besser, ´nen kurzes X0-Schaltwerk in den Ecken rumfliegen?




Die Ecke mit dem X0 hätt ich auch gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

Habe mir gerade ein bestellt. Irgendwie muss ich ja die Zeit bis Februar noch überbrücken...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade ein bestellt. Irgendwie muss ich ja die Zeit bis Februar noch überbrücken...



Bis dahin bist Du arm.....und muß Dich durch die Teile zur Ausgangstür wühlen....ein schrecklicher Gedanke


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Bis dahin bist Du arm.....und muß Dich durch die Teile zur Ausgangstür wühlen....ein schrecklicher Gedanke



Werde die Tage auch mal etwas aussortieren (müssen). Da liegt noch einiges rum. Aber erst einmal muss das kleine Speiseeis-Enduro meiner besseren Hälfte weg. Morgen komplettiere ich den Bock, mache ihn sauber und setze das mal in den Bikemarkt rein. Du bist ja zu geizig.....


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2012)

Falls aus Deinen Teilen noch ein tauglicher Freerider/Enduro für meinen voluminösen Körper rauskommt, sag Bescheid


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

@Bender: Ich hätte da noch einen Poison-Rahmen in matt-schwarz (bis 150 mm am Ärschchen) mit Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Dämpfer (ohne Buchsen) und ´ne Junior-T mit 170 mm.
Sah mal anno 2008 so aufgebaut aus, der Bock:






Edit: Der umwerfende Umwerfer und die Trigger sind auch noch da.


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Januar 2012)

Chaz, sag bescheid wenn du was hast, baue den alten bergamont Rahmen auf für nen Kumpel, der will im Garten ne kleine line aufbauen. Gartenlandschaftsbauer sind krank!

War heut Top in Wuppertal, kein Tropfen Regen und sogar mal kurz Sonne. Phil war auch da und hat die Pfützen ausgetrocknet


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2012)

Am Ofen wars heute leider nich so trocken und den ersten Double auf der rechten Line schafft man mittlerweile auch nicht mehr..grrrr


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Ich hätte da noch einen Poison-Rahmen in matt-schwarz (bis 150 mm am Ärschchen) mit Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Dämpfer (ohne Buchsen) und ´ne Junior-T mit 170 mm.
> Sah mal anno 2008 so aufgebaut aus, der Bock:
> 
> 
> ...


Hausaufgaben für Chaz:
1. passt der Rahmen zu 1,84m?
2. was bedeutet "Dämpfer ohne Buchsen"?
3. sind die Sachen alle noch benutzbar und in akzeptablem Zustand?
4. hat das Bike vorne 2 Kettenblätter?
5. weshalb benutzt Du den Bock nicht mehr?
6. was müsste ich noch besorgen, damit der Hobel fahrbereit ist (und was kostas) ?
7. was willst du dafür noch haben?
8. wäre das eine deutliche Verbesserung zu meinem super coolen Hardtail? 

thx


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

1) Ja, bin selber 184 cm.
2) Bedeutet für dich, dass du dir passende Buchsen bei Poison besorgen darfst.
3) Jasia!
4) Nö, im Moment keine. Oder habe ich etwas von Kurbeln geschrieben? Mann!
5) Wurde ausgemustert, als ich mir den DH-ler gekauft habe. War vorher mein Parkgerät.
6) Laufräder mit Reifen und Kassete (eventuell noch vorhanden), Sattelstütze, Sattel, Kurbelgarnitur mit Kettenblätter und Lager, Schaltwerk, Griffe, Pedale, Schaltzüge etc....
Kosten? Bin ich Hellseher, oder was? Aber wenn´s nicht zu edel sein soll, dann kommt man eventuell mit 600 Euro locker hin.
7) Gegenfrage: Was rückst du freiwillig raus?  200 Euronen wären so mir in den Sinn gekommen.
8) Klar, für dich lege ich sogar noch Hörnchen druff!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Am Ofen wars heute leider nich so trocken und den ersten Double auf der rechten Line schafft man mittlerweile auch nicht mehr..grrrr



Da müssen wir mal bei, ne?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (8. Januar 2012)

Hätte auch noch sone mega geile Firex 3fach Kurbel hier rum liegen mit Innenlager  Und n Bash + 2fach Führung liegt hier glaub ich auch noch..


----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2012)

Morgen NR ab Krämer 17:00
Wer will mit?


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre in Gedanken auf dem Ergometer mit.


----------



## Philmn (9. Januar 2012)

War ja nich so viel los in wuppertal.....
freigat jemand as?


----------



## Kayya (9. Januar 2012)

wollte morgen früh/mittag radln. will wer mit? AS Ofen bochum oder wo auch immer es berg ab geht


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe da noch immer eine Ausrede. Leider!


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch ne Ausrede: bin arbeiten 
wird aber auch bei mir Zeit, dass ich mal wieder auf den Bock komme, bin seit Holgers Geier-Sturzflug nur eine Tour gefahren und sonst nüscht -.-


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ne Ausrede: bin arbeiten
> wird aber auch bei mir Zeit, dass ich mal wieder auf den Bock komme, bin seit Holgers Geier-Sturzflug nur eine Tour gefahren und sonst nüscht -.-



Ich hab' schon zwei türchen geschafft! 
Wenn heute keiner Bock hat starte ich halt allein und etwas früher.


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2012)

ich habe schon Bock, aber ich denke, dass WENN ich es schaffen sollte, es auf eine Hau-Ruck-jetzt-aber-schnell-los-Aktion hinauslaufen wird. Andererseits ist mein Radl noch eingesaut und verkrustet, dass ich da schon ne halbe Stunde dran sitze, dass wieder gangbar zu machen, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Fahrens nochmal verringert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Der Trend geht eh eindeutig zum Zweitrad. Ich hätte da noch etwas. Wäre sogar sauber.


----------



## Kayya (10. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wäre sogar sauber.



OHhhoooo! nicht schlecht!

ich fahre dann jetzt mal alleine los... wenn ihr lieber arbeiten oder krank feiern wollt...


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Ich mache beides!


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

Erst ersteres, dann rumasseln


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Trend geht eh eindeutig zum Zweitrad. Ich hätte da noch etwas. Wäre sogar sauber.


Gut, wann kann ich das abholen?


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Welches denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (10. Januar 2012)

Stell ihm einfach alle hin, du brauchst jetzt eh keins!


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Kleines Ärschchen, du. Aber was soll ich sagen? Dass ich gerne wieder in Winterberg rauchend unten am Lift auf dich warten werde?


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kleines Ärschchen, du. Aber was soll ich sagen? Dass ich gerne wieder in Winterberg rauchend unten am Lift auf dich warten werde?



Was raucht denn da? Die bremsscheiben?


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Der Kopf, weil man sich wieder wartend um seine Mitfahrer sorgt.


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Welches denn jetzt?


dann nehm ich das Truax 


chaz schrieb:


> 1) 200 Euronen wären so mir in den Sinn gekommen.


Deal!


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Was Drogen so alles anrichten. Erschreckend. Für das Geld darf du mal drüber streicheln. Also, über's Fahrrad.


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für das Geld darf du mal drüber streicheln.


Weia


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für das Geld darf du mal drüber streicheln. Also, über's Fahrrad.


okay, wann kann ich vorbei kommen? soll ich das Geld bar mitbringen?


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

In kleinen nicht durchnummerierten Scheinen, bitte!


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Welches denn jetzt?


 was meinst Du denn überhaupt damit?
bisher hast Du nur was von dem Poison-Rahmen in matt-schwarz gesagt, oder habe ich da irgendwo nen Post verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Kannst auch das Speiseeis Enduro von meiner Holden haben.... Dürfte nur etwas klein sein. Ist Rahmengröße "S". Ist dann aber schön wendig. Wäre das nicht ein schönes Geschenk für deine bessere Hälfte. Und der Poisonrahmen wartet nur auf dich....


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kannst auch das Speiseeis Enduro von meiner Holden haben.... Dürfte nur etwas klein sein. Ist Rahmengröße "S". Ist dann aber schön wendig. Wäre das nicht ein schönes Geschenk für deine bessere Hälfte. Und der Poisonrahmen wartet nur auf dich....


 ich denke ich sollte mir den Gammel mal in natura anschauen. Wenn Du dann Zeit und Lust hättest, dass wir mal durchgehen was ich dann noch alles kaufen muss und mir da direkt Empfehlungen geben könntest, wäre das top. Du weißt ja, für mehr als draufsetzen und trampeln, bzw. rollen lassen bin ich nicht geeignet


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Eventuell hätte ich da noch ein paar passende Laufräder. Preis steigt dann etwas, ne?!
Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und dir das Schmuckstück mal anschauen....


----------



## Kayya (10. Januar 2012)

Ein super Tag am Berg!
Gut schlammig aber dank Wetscream gar kein thema... das wir nen guter Tipp!
für die die Heute nicht konnten habe ich auch noch ein zwei Runden extra gedreht...


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

Eine Runde hab ich gegen 17:00 auch noch geschafft dann wars dunkel. 
Ging auch mit'm swampi. 
Hoffentlich ists am WE halbwegs dry...
M4 macht auch nur halb eingebremst schon hammerlaune


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2012)

Ist ja auch ´ne Hope!!!


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

Hab hier noch ein Avid Entlüftungskit rumliegen 1 mal benutzt. Wer kanns für 15,- brauchen?


----------



## hugecarl (10. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> M4 macht auch nur halb eingebremst schon hammerlaune



Ging mir mit der Saint genauso... auch wenn se schon sehr bissig ist


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2012)

okay Holgilein, dann lass mal nen Date ausmachen. Habe derzeit aber total viel um die Ohren, habe es noch nichtmals geschafft den Wetty von Indian abzuholen (sorry about that). Diese Woche ist gar nix zu machen, ggf. am WE?

Habe eben auch nen kleinen Nightride gemacht. Mal was anderes, manchmal etwas spooky (zumindest, wenn man allein unterwegs ist), aber macht definitiv Laune. Das schreit nach Wiederholung!
Zu der Lampe (1800 Lumen Ebay 39 Euro Mopped das von Muddy gepostet wurde) kann ich jetzt auch was sagen:
Das Ding ist super hell und leuchtet viele Meter (20, 30 ) den Wald vor einem aus. Aber, wie Chaz schon sagte, relativ stark auf einen Spot. Da ich nur mit der einen Lampe gefahren bin, hätte ich mir eine weitere Lampe die etwas weiter streut für den Nahbereich gewünscht. Ich denke diese Kombi wäre dann ideal. 
Man kann aber auch  nur mit dieser einen Funzel schon beachtlich gut fahren! Kann das Ding also ebenfalls empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2012)

@Bender: kein prob viell brauch ich den am WE selber ;-)


----------



## Rad-ab (10. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ein Avid Entlüftungskit rumliegen 1 mal benutzt. Wer kanns für 15,- brauchen?



Das kannste auch prima für die Hope verwenden. Einfach die Messing Dinger aus einem der Schläuche ziehen, dann paßt der Schlauch gut
auf die Nippel der Hope Bremssättel.
Und Dot5.1 gehört in die Hope ja auch rein...


----------



## Rad-ab (10. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aber, wie Chaz schon sagte, relativ stark auf einen Spot. Da ich nur mit der einen Lampe gefahren bin, hätte ich mir eine weitere Lampe die etwas weiter streut für den Nahbereich gewünscht. Ich denke diese Kombi wäre dann ideal.
> Man kann aber auch  nur mit dieser einen Funzel schon beachtlich gut fahren! Kann das Ding also ebenfalls empfehlen


Pack dir die Lampe auf die Rübe, dann machts nichts wenn sie spottig ist, leuchtet dann ja dahin wo Du hinschaust
...und manchmal ist auch gut nicht zu sehen wo man hinfährt 
(Ich müsste meine Lampen auch mal wieder ausgraben .....)


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues noch an alle hier
Für alle Frankreich-Süchtigen neuer Stoff
Gruß Jens!


----------



## toje (10. Januar 2012)

Schönes Ding, Jens.Und so schönes Wetter hattet Ihr!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Januar 2012)

Jo echt genial,
wenn ich da an unseren Matschtripp denke kann man nur vor Neid erblassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2012)

Moin.
@Bender: Können wir gerne am WE machen.
@Jens: Schönes Vid!!!

Edit: @Bender: Einen Satz Laufräder habe ich noch für das schwarze Ding!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Januar 2012)

Das Matschwetter kennen wir aber auch in Morzine
Gruß Jens!


----------



## BenderB (11. Januar 2012)

@Jens: Ja mann, schöne Videos.
Beim zweiten gefällt mir am besten die Stelle bei 2:15 min, wo unten Leute im Wald stehen und als sie dann sehen wie der Fahrer angebrettert kommt, panisch die Strecke verlassen  

@chaz: Sa, So? Früh, spät, mittags?


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2012)

Samstag wäre passend. So gegen die Mittagszeit!?


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Samstag wäre passend. So gegen die Mittagszeit!?



Samstag wirds sonnig und trocken


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2012)

Quatsch. Erst im Februar wieder.


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2012)

Is klar


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Sonnenschein zurück im Wald ist, dann gibt's auch schönes Wetter.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Januar 2012)

Samstag bin ich wieder in Wuppertal auf der Piste! Soll ja nen Traumwetter werden


----------



## Philmn (11. Januar 2012)

Hi!
Freitag jemand am berch? oder as?

Aso!
Hat zufällig jemand bock, eine grüne titanfeder gegen eine blaue zu tauschen? für fox 40er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2012)

philmn schrieb:


> hat zufällig jemand bock, eine grüne titanfeder gegen eine blaue zu tauschen? Für fox 40er



nö.


----------



## Philmn (11. Januar 2012)

komm schon


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Nee, das Dingen bleibt im schwarzen Panzer!!!    Da bin ich eigen.


----------



## BenderB (12. Januar 2012)

ich habe mir mal so ein Ding bestellt, da muss nur noch 'n Fahrradträger dran, dann hat sich das doofe Uphill-Schieben auch endlich erledigt


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2012)

Und nen Trail hat man auch ganz schnell durch den wald gezogen, sogar mit parallelen Lines für nen Rennen. Bäume fällen kann es auch


----------



## Philmn (12. Januar 2012)

chaz - -  wenn du bis februar nur rumsitzen kannst brauchst du eh ne härtere feder für vorne drin.. 


ist jetzt wer am berg am freitag bzw. am samstag kohlensiepen?
bin ab 13 uhr da


grüße
philipp


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Nicht doch. Gewicht ist bisher konstant. Danke Ergometer. Im Februar mache ich euch alle kapott!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2012)

Für 2-3 Wochen


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Für 2-3 Wochen


Egal. Für´s Zerlegen braucht man eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit. Hast du aber nicht. Kennst du nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2012)

Bla Bla... alter Mann... ich vernasch zwischendurch noch einige Mädels, dich wollen se ja nicht


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Falsch. Ich will sie nicht. Mein Bedarf ist da durchaus gedeckt.


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2012)

Das Alter, aber ich werd mich wohl auch bald zur Ruhe setzten und dann kann ich meine Kraft und Konzentration fürs biken einsetzten


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Rente schon beantragt?


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2012)

Hab ne reiche, gutaussehende Frau gefunden


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hab ne reiche, blinde, gutaussehende Frau gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2012)

Ich liebe dich, wie eine Zecke am Sack


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Sei froh, dass da überhaupt was rumkrabbelt.


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Januar 2012)

Beißt sich sogar fest und will nichtmehr weg


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Bei dem Gestank wohl eher ein Zecken-Wachkoma.


----------



## BenderB (12. Januar 2012)

beide!


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Spielverderber! Oder möchtest du mitspielen?


----------



## BenderB (12. Januar 2012)

nene, bin doch kein Selbstmörder


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Weichei. Samstag wird das wohl eher abends was bei mir. So´n Stündchen könnte auch morgen bei mir klappen.


----------



## BenderB (12. Januar 2012)

hmmm, ein bißchen Zeit bräuchten wir ja schon, da wir mal alle zu besorgenden Teile durchgehen müssten, da bräuchte ich ja konkrete Empfehlungen (vielleicht mal bei einem Internetshop alles in den Warenkorb schubsen und gucken, was da dann nachher bei rauskommt).
Kannste schon grob ne Uhrzeit anpeilen, oder sollen wir das dann am Sa abklären?


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Ich sach ma so um 18 Uhr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (12. Januar 2012)

okidoki!


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Und wie gesagt: Kleine nicht nummerierte Scheine...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> hmmm, ein bißchen Zeit bräuchten wir ja schon, da wir mal alle zu besorgenden Teile durchgehen müssten, da bräuchte ich ja konkrete Empfehlungen (vielleicht mal bei einem Internetshop alles in den Warenkorb schubsen und gucken, was da dann nachher bei rauskommt).
> Kannste schon grob ne Uhrzeit anpeilen, oder sollen wir das dann am Sa abklären?




Kannst ja die Sachen, die Du noch brauchst auflisten, wir haben ja alle noch ne Menge Zeugs rumfliegen....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn der Sonnenschein zurück im Wald ist, dann gibt's auch schönes Wetter.




Ja , weil Dir dann mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit die Sonne wieder  aus dem A*sch scheinen wird !


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich wieder in Wuppertal auf der Piste! Soll ja nen Traumwetter werden




Behalt ich auch mal im Auge, ich hoffe ich kann den Grauen noch mitzerren!


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Kauf dir schon mal ´ne Sonnenbrille. Die Hälfte ist quasi schon geschafft.


----------



## toje (13. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hab ne reiche, gutaussehende Frau gefunden


 


ist die gute frau blind!?


----------



## toje (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht doch. Gewicht ist bisher konstant. Danke Ergometer. Im Februar mache ich euch alle kapott!!!


 

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt...!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ist die gute frau blind!?



 , weil http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9099709&postcount=9267


toje schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja mal gespannt...!!!



Ich auch. Dir erlaube ich an diesem Tag allerdings nur ein kleines Frühstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Behalt ich auch mal im Auge, ich hoffe ich kann den Grauen noch mitzerren!



Wird wohl ab Freitag nimmer regnen und könnte da durchaus etwas angetrocknet sein am Samstag.

Mach das und ich werd ihn Samstag morgen umwerben... muss ihm noch seinen Dämpfer bringen und hoffen das er nicht schon so stinkig ist und mir den direkt wieder in den Arsch schiebt.

@Toje, Chaz... ist das der Neid derer die nur nen blindes Huhn zuhause sitzen haben?


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Ach, Barbie... Ich gönne dir das ja auch sehr. Obwohl die Gute schon sehr verzweifelt sein muss...


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2012)

In meinem Herzen wird aber immer ein Platz für dich sein, brauchst da keine Angst haben!


----------



## toje (13. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> @Toje, Chaz... ist das der Neid derer die nur nen blindes Huhn zuhause sitzen haben?


 


du kannst sie bei gelegenheit ja mal selber fragen wie gut ihre sehstärke denn nun wirklich ist!?mir sagt sie immer da wäre alles tutti...und wenn ich den raum betrete, würde alles in einem so hellen schönen licht erscheinen!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Das beruhigt mich doch sehr. Ohne deine Zuneigung wäre ich wohl zu den (jungen) Nonnen ins Kloster gegangen. Die hätten mich bestimmt getröstet.


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

@Toje: Du sperrst deine Frau in eine dunkle kleine Kammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (13. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> du kannst sie bei gelegenheit ja mal selber fragen wie gut ihre sehstärke denn nun wirklich ist!?mir sagt sie immer da wäre alles tutti...und wenn ich den raum betrete, würde alles in einem so hellen schönen licht erscheinen!!!




ja ne is klar...


geht heute jemand rad fahren?

ab Mittag habe ich frei und werd auf jeden fall noch los.

kommt wer mit?


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> ja ne is klar...



Zweifelst du etwa an Toje?



chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Du sperrst deine Frau in eine dunkle kleine Kammer?



Top, ehrlich... ich ziehe den Hut vor dir


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Einer meiner wenigen lichten Momente....


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Januar 2012)

Wir war das mit dem blinden Huhn?!


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Das findet auch mal ´nen Ray.


----------



## toje (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Du sperrst deine Frau in eine dunkle kleine Kammer?


 

jo, ab und an geht es schon mal in den darkroom...stehen wir doch alle drauf!!! 

@kayya: jau, ich wollte ne kurze tour fahren heute...an was hast du denn gedacht???


----------



## toje (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Einer meiner wenigen lichten Momente....


 

ja hier vor dem rechner hast du diese momente ja ab und an mal...auf der piste wird es dann ganz schnell wieder finster um dich.


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Das liegt aber daran, weil dein massiger Körper ´nen gewaltigen Schatten wirft, wenn du dich wieder auf mich stürzt. Dann ist´s finster um mich....


----------



## Kayya (13. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Zweifelst du etwa an Toje?



Nur an seinem leuchtenen Heiligenschein...

wer ist am Sonntag unterwegs?


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Nur an seinem leuchtenen Heiligenschein...



Das ist kein Heiligenschein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist kein Heiligenschein:




Geiles Ding!


hast du schon wegen der Feder geguckt?


----------



## toje (13. Januar 2012)

ihr habt doch alle nen schatten hier!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Geiles Ding!
> 
> 
> hast du schon wegen der Feder geguckt?



Mache ich nach Feierabend! Halte doch hier ständig Leute von der Arbeit ab. Komme deswegen zu nix hier....


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle nen schatten hier!!!


----------



## DerGraue (13. Januar 2012)

Tach Morgen Wuppertal hört sich gut an bin dabei.


----------



## DerGraue (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


>


Was spuckt der denn da aus ist das ein Köttel?


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Das ist für den Teebeutelwerfer!


----------



## DerGraue (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist für den Teebeutelwerfer!


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Ich kläre dich da später auf. Das würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (13. Januar 2012)

War heut im Spital hab mich da 2 stunden rumgedrückt dann haben die noch mal Geröncht und sind zum entschluss gekommen das ich mein Knie noch mal in die Röhre halten soll damit die genau sehen können was sache ist der Termin ist am 2 Februar man man das zieht sich wie Kaugummi der Mist


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Mist. Never ending story.


----------



## DerGraue (13. Januar 2012)

So bin mal weg ich sach mal bis gleich


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Bis gleich, Grauer.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran, weil dein massiger Körper ´nen gewaltigen Schatten wirft, wenn du dich wieder auf mich stürzt. Dann ist´s finster um mich....




Ja nee is klar, wie im Darkroom und den haben, ich zitiere: ja alle gern.....


----------



## indian66 (13. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts denn nu morgen aus, alle in Wtal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (14. Januar 2012)

Also Raffi und ich sind morgen ab etwa 11Uhr in WuTal, hoffe es kommen noch andere!


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar, wie im Darkroom und den haben, ich zitiere: ja alle gern.....



Nur Kira nicht...der musste erst googlen.


----------



## DerGraue (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Also ich muss sagen das war richtig geil heute in Wuppertal man muss zwar ein wenig trampeln aber nur weil es echt Schlammig war wenn die Strecke trocken ist hat die richtig flow und die Sprünge sind auch nicht ohne alles im allen ist die Strecke sehr geil und recht lang und das hochschieben ist ganz locker


----------



## indian66 (14. Januar 2012)

Am berch wars heute auch nett und gefühlt schon fast trocken.


----------



## Raphnex (15. Januar 2012)

Morgen, 
ja Wuppertal war gestern richtig schön endlich mal wieder biken, im Dreck spielen, Sprüche hören und in Zeitlupe stürzen. Ein erlebnisreicher Tag also. 
@ muddy lach nicht so viel sonst bekommst du noch Muskelkater vom lachen!


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2012)

Moin, Mädels.


----------



## Kayya (15. Januar 2012)

Hoi Holger, ich habe es gestern nicht mehr geschafft wegen der Feder. bist du Heute daheim?


----------



## Kayya (15. Januar 2012)

ich habe mal meine ersten Video aufnahmen gemacht und direkt ein bissel rumprobiert.
Habe mir VideoPad als Freeware runtergeladen...hat jemand ne bessere Alternative


----------



## DerGraue (15. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> ich habe mal meine ersten Video aufnahmen gemacht und direkt ein bissel rumprobiert.
> Habe mir VideoPad als Freeware runtergeladen...hat jemand ne bessere Alternative


 Bist gut unterwegs


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> ich habe mal meine ersten Video aufnahmen gemacht und direkt ein bissel rumprobiert.
> Habe mir VideoPad als Freeware runtergeladen...hat jemand ne bessere Alternative


 
Wo ist'n das ??? Gerne auch als PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2012)

@Kayya: Schönes Vid. Bekommt man sofort Sehnsucht. Kann zum schneiden etc. Magix empfehlen. 
@DerC: Am Berch!!!


----------



## Kayya (15. Januar 2012)

@DerC: ich habe grade auf Facebook gelesen, dass du heute Radfahren willst in DO.
ich starte gleich zu ner Endurorunde. um 12:30 gehtz los von der Bittermark aus.

kommt sonst wer mit?

freut mich das euch das Video gefällt!

@Chaz hast du gestern angerufen?...ich musste irgendwen wegdrücken weil ich grade im Gespräch war... kann ich mir Heute eventuell die Feder abholen?


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2012)

Jau, ich war das! Ruf mich einfach an, wenn du wieder aus dem Wald zurück bist! Und in drei Wochen bin ich wieder am Start. Wird auch langsam Zeit!!!


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2012)

@Kayya

hört sich auch gut an. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich zum Berch fahre.
Obwohl nen Konditionstraining könnt ich mehr als gut gebrauchen

Edit: Werd später zum Berch, fährt noch jemand ???


----------



## Kayya (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn du mit willst komm einfach zum Kiosk unten an der Bittermark...sonst sieht man sich am Berch..ich denke wir werden auf der tour dort vorbei kommen


----------



## Kayya (15. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, ich war das! Ruf mich einfach an, wenn du wieder aus dem Wald zurück bist! Und in drei Wochen bin ich wieder am Start. Wird auch langsam Zeit!!!





Drei Wochen dann geht der Frühling los! ich sags dir!!


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2012)

Dann sehen wir uns später am Berch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> ich habe mal meine ersten Video aufnahmen gemacht und direkt ein bissel rumprobiert.
> Habe mir VideoPad als Freeware runtergeladen...hat jemand ne bessere Alternative


Jo saubere Sache, 
wenn das erst der Anfang ist bin ich auf den Rest gespannt 

Wuppertal ist echt cool, sehr lange Strecke, schöne Jumps drin, zwar miese Landungen, aber ich denke wenns trocken ist geht das besser und ist dann auch mit Highspeed zu absolvieren.

Ansonsten mal wieder schönes Matschgespiele und ein geiler Abgang vom Raffi


----------



## Janus1972 (15. Januar 2012)

Hi. Hab im Bereich h-weg denke in der nähe "in der Aar" / Reichstag also  Grenze Bochum Linden winz/baak mein garmin Dakota 20 verloren. Im  Bereich in der Aar wo der kleine verbockte Trail ist hab ich mich lang  gemacht. Ich hab's zu spät bemerkt da war es wenn es denn dort passiert  ist, weg. Wäre schön wenn ihr euch mal umhören würdet. Mir sind 4 biker  auf der lewacker Str. Entgegengekommen die in diese Richtung fuhren.  Denke die haben es gefunden.  Gibt ne Belohnung danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Drei Wochen dann geht der Frühling los! ich sags dir!!


----------



## reeferman3000 (15. Januar 2012)

Hey ho leude ....
wars schon lkänger nicht mehr hier im Forum....War 3 mal mit jeweils nur 2 wochen Gesundphase krank dann waren über weihnachten Verwandtde aus Italien und Spanien hier etc.... die letzte Woche aber mal wieder 4 mal Unterwegs gewesen in der Bittermark....Die KIdies and der KIosk Strecke haben ja mal wieder ordentlich geschaufelt und dirtjum artige Kicker ohen >Chickenrun in die beiden Ursprünglichen LInes eingebaut..... 
und noch ne 3 und 3.5 Line weiter links eingebaut mit zwischendrin auf wieder nem größeren KIcker alles halt Steile absrünge und wenn man die nciht nehmen will echt ätzend..... aber so ist das halt.....das Prinzip der Wald und die Trails sollten für alle nutzer Spaß machen raffen halt manche nicht.....
@ KAyya oder so....nettes Video...womit gedreht und aldä mann werde im Frühling einen RC HElicopter mit HD REady(720p) einsetzen kann man am Berch bestimmt gut nutzen weil nicht so viele Bäume im Weg....
also hab da bock auf Video PRojekte also erstmal 
C U alle 
@ Chaz bin auch uimmer wieder für Touren zu haben.....
@ alle in nem Monat oder 2 wäre viellecht schauffelei gut da boiden noch Weich.....z.B.  alte Strecken reakitivieren oder andere Sachen erschliessen ....genauerees am besten nur per PN also 
GRuß an alle


----------



## reeferman3000 (15. Januar 2012)

@ Kayya....Was fürn Song ist das in deinem Video ......so australische Hip Hop CRew Hilltop Hoods ???


----------



## indian66 (15. Januar 2012)

Schai$$e, jetzt isset passiert,
Heute ne Runde mit der Holden spaziert und ein paar Spots inspiziert und dabei in ein mit Laub gefÃ¼lltes Schaufelloch neben der Line getreten.
Voll fetter KnÃ¶chel, und nichtmal vom Ballern.
@Chaz. Wenn Du mal wieder Spots âbegradigstâ bin ich mit Hammer und Schaufel dabei!!!!


----------



## hugecarl (15. Januar 2012)

reeferman3000 schrieb:


> @ Kayya....Was fürn Song ist das in deinem Video ......so australische Hip Hop CRew Hilltop Hoods ???



Hilltop Hoods - The Hard Road Restrung aus dem gleichnamigen Album


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2012)

@Indian: Wo ist das denn passiert? Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2012)

@reeferman: Zur Zeit bin ich aber leider nicht für Touren zu haben. 3 weeks left....


----------



## indian66 (15. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Indian: Wo ist das denn passiert? Gute Besserung!!!



Links nebendem 2. Anlieger auf der line vorm august wo wir gemeinsam mit Daniel vor kurzem den "Kurs" gemacht haben


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2012)

Zu Fuß ist das alles viel zu gefährlich!


----------



## Kayya (15. Januar 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hilltop Hoods - The Hard Road Restrung aus dem gleichnamigen Album



 so ist es!

@Reeferman

ist mit einer GoPro gefilmt. Habe die neu und ein bissel damit rum probiert.
bis jetzt macht das filmen und schneiden auf jeden fall laune!

wenn ihr irgendwo schauffeln wollt helfe ich gerne(auch wenn ich kein plan davon habe)


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2012)

Da fallen mir so 2-3 Dinge am Berch ein, die mal ´ne Überarbeitung bräuchten....


----------



## DerC (16. Januar 2012)

@Kayya

werd so gegen 13.00 - 13.30 da sein
Mit voller gogro diesmal


----------



## Kayya (16. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @Kayya
> 
> werd so gegen 13.00 - 13.30 da sein
> Mit voller gogro diesmal




Oh gut das du es sagst ich hätte die kamera leer mit genommen

ich bin aber erst so 14:30 berch


----------



## indian66 (16. Januar 2012)

Dienstag Nightride?
17:00 ab Krämer?
Wenn keine Meldungen dann assel ich allein rum...


----------



## toje (16. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dienstag Nightride?
> 17:00 ab Krämer?
> Wenn keine Meldungen dann assel ich allein rum...




ich "muss" morgen joggen, was ist denn mit freitag???


----------



## indian66 (16. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ich "muss" morgen joggen, was ist denn mit freitag???



Kann man ja zusätzlich einplanen 

by the way, hat noch Jemand nen 55-60mm Vorbau rumliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2012)

Hätte wohl noch einen total hässlichen Bleiklotz in 60 mm. Hört auf den Namen Husselfelt.


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ich "muss" morgen joggen...


Du Armer!


----------



## indian66 (16. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hätte wohl noch einen total hässlichen Bleiklotz in 60 mm. Hört auf den Namen Husselfelt.


OK Danke, muss nicht sein.
Sonst Jemand was nettes, leichtes, billiges, hübsches, wie neues anzubieten?


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> OK Danke, muss nicht sein.



Das war mir klar. Das Ding zieht beim Hüppen auch so das Vorderrad nach unten.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> OK Danke, muss nicht sein.
> Sonst Jemand was nettes, leichtes, billiges, hübsches, wie neues anzubieten?




Hab noch nen Kona Vorbau , weiß aber nich wirklich wie lang der ist , schätze 65, muß ich mal rauskramen, der ist auf jeden Fall leicht!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> OK Danke, muss nicht sein.
> Sonst Jemand was nettes, leichtes, billiges, hübsches, wie neues anzubieten?




So was gibts nur im Puff!


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> So was gibts nur im Puff!


Die sind billig, aber nicht preiswert.   Dafür gibt´s dort manchmal was umsonst! So´n schönes Andenken für zu Hause. Dann doch lieber Jill!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Die sind billig, aber nicht preiswert.   Dafür gibt´s dort manchmal was umsonst! So´n schönes Andenken für zu Hause. Dann doch lieber Jill!




Hört hört , ein Insider.....


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2012)

Nur was Jill betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (16. Januar 2012)

kommt morgen jemand mit berg ab fahren? ...um mal mit dem puffgelaber hier aufzuhören


----------



## hugecarl (16. Januar 2012)

Ich hab morgen früh Schluss und bin gegen 13 Uhr zuhause  Vllt komm ich mal auf Tour vorbei.


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> kommt morgen jemand mit berg ab fahren? ...um mal mit dem puffgelaber hier aufzuhören



Da hat aber jemand Zeit. Bist du selbstständig?


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hab noch nen Kona Vorbau , weiß aber nich wirklich wie lang der ist , schätze 65, muß ich mal rauskramen, der ist auf jeden Fall leicht!



Gerne, wenn nicht zu lang ;-)


----------



## DerC (17. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> kommt morgen jemand mit berg ab fahren? ...um mal mit dem puffgelaber hier aufzuhören


 
Ab wann ???? 
Gut das dass Bike noch im Bus steht...


----------



## Kayya (17. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand Zeit. Bist du selbstständig?



ne aber ich bin Pädagoge und versuche mein Dienstplan mit dem Wetterbericht abzustimmen

@der C habe ab jetzte Zeit. sag wann und wo und ich bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (17. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> ne aber ich bin Pädagoge und versuche mein Dienstplan mit dem Wetterbericht abzustimmen
> 
> @der C habe ab jetzte Zeit. sag wann und wo und ich bin da


 
hätte so ab 12.00 -16.00 Zeit. Am Berch????


----------



## Kayya (17. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> hätte so ab 12.00 -16.00 Zeit. Am Berch????



geht klar..bis gleich!


----------



## DerC (17. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> geht klar..bis gleich!


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

Schämt euch! Einfach so biken zu gehen bei dem Wetter....Tzzzz....


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Januar 2012)

Vermisst jemand ein Bergamont?

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...ssenes-mountainbike-polizei-sucht-eigentuemer


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2012)

Letze Frage vor der Ausfahrt:
Wer ist da um 5 beim Krämer?
(ich dachte hier hat keiner angst vorm schw... M.....)


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

Maaaaaaannnnnnnn!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Maaaaaaannnnnnnn!


Oooooooooooooo


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

Ist doch wahr.


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2012)

meter...
war das Hammer heute, trocken, Grip ohne Ende, fast schon staubig.
und die wenigen Pfützen waren Eis!
Fast wie Sommer, nur 25° kälter.
Hab mir dann auch schön am Berch hinten platt gefahren (schai$$ Kenda) und das Restlicht mit Pumpen verschwendet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

Ist halt ´ne FR-Karkasse.


----------



## DerC (17. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schämt euch! Einfach so biken zu gehen bei dem Wetter....Tzzzz....


 
Wir hatten auch ein richtig richtig schlechtes Gewissen....


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich immer noch....


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2012)

Alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2012)

Nö. Bin hellwach. Gleich geht´s auf´s Ergometer.


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> NÃ¶. Bin hellwach. Gleich gehtÂ´s aufÂ´s Ergometer.



Also aufm Rad weiterschlafenð


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2012)

Nicht doch. Den Arsch wund fahren passt wohl besser!


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2012)

Musst halt wiegetrittfahren oder einen double nach dem anderen ð


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2012)

Wiegetritt auf den Dingern fühlt sich merkwürdig an. Kira wäre wohl auch der Einzige, der genug Zug unter den Pedalen hätte, um mit den Klötzen zu springen. Oder Achim. Aber der würde selbst da wieder nur alles platt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (18. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich immer noch....


 
Jepp, lässt aber grade a bissl nach


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2012)

Dann ab in die Ecke und schämen!


----------



## DerC (18. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann ab in die Ecke und schämen!




Hättest ja mitkommen können......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2012)

Hoy,

Super tacky war heut definitiv super slippy, war echt zu kalt für die Pelle, hatte mal wieder leichten Plastikreifenappeal und prompt in einer langen Kurve den Raffi gemacht  (in Gedenken an letztes Wochenende), zum Glück war das Laub und die Erde da nicht gefroren.


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2012)

@DerC: 2 1/2 Wochen noch.
@Muddy: Hauptsache es ist alles heile.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Gerne, wenn nicht zu lang ;-)




Hallo,

Lochmitte Lenker bis Lochmitte Gabelrohr 80mm  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hoy,
> 
> Super tacky war heut definitiv super slippy, war echt zu kalt für die Pelle, hatte mal wieder leichten Plastikreifenappeal und prompt in einer langen Kurve den Raffi gemacht  (in Gedenken an letztes Wochenende), zum Glück war das Laub und die Erde da nicht gefroren.


 

jonge jonge, es kommt der tag, da übernachtest du gaaanz alleine am berch!!! tztztz


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> jonge jonge, es kommt der tag, da übernachtest du gaaanz alleine am berch!!! tztztz



Gut, dass der Suchtrupp in der Nähe wohnt.


----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lochmitte Lenker bis Lochmitte Gabelrohr 80mm  !



Danke, aber doch ein bisschen zu lang (geht das Ã¼berhaupt?ð)


chaz schrieb:


> Gut, dass der Suchtrupp in der NÃ¤he wohnt.


Und dort fast tÃ¤glich vorbeikommt.


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Danke, aber doch ein bisschen zu lang (geht das überhaupt?.



Bei Vorbauten, ja! Ansonsten: Frag Toje! 
Wäre das nicht was für dich. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/448785/cat/29


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei Vorbauten, ja! Ansonsten: Frag Toje!



Hat Toje so nen Problem mit seinem Vorbei? 80mm ist etwas knapp... sollte er mal zum Arzt gehen


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Sei froh, wenn du kein Problem mit seinem Vorbau bekommst...


----------



## BenderB (19. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hat Toje so nen Problem mit seinem Vorbei? 80mm ist etwas knapp... sollte er mal zum Arzt gehen


----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei Vorbauten, ja! Ansonsten: Frag Toje!
> Wäre das nicht was für dich. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/448785/cat/29



Der ist aber 1,5. Haben wir nicht 1 1/8 am truax?


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Oh....stimmt. Mea culpa. War noch nicht ganz wach.


----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2012)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Vorbau. 
Die 55-60mm schränken die Sache arg ein, wenn es noch einigermassen leicht (< 190gr) und vor allem stabil sein soll. 
Hat Jemand ne Idee? Ausser syntace für 90 Öre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Aber ja doch: http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...31%2C8_-_8%B0_-_60_mm%2C_blau_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

da ihr ja offensichtlich alle mal so gar keine ahnung von vorbauten habt...  

günstig und gut: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...ller-Vorbau-schwarz::10572.html?refID=froogle !!!


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> da ihr ja offensichtlich alle mal so gar keine ahnung von vorbauten habt...


Eigentor!!! Er schrieb unter 190 gr. Das Ding wiegt bei 40 mm schon 190 gr. Was passiert also bei einem längeren Vorbau? Na?


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Eigentor!!! Er schrieb unter 190 gr. Das Ding wiegt bei 40 mm schon 190 gr. Was passiert also bei einem längeren Vorbau? Na?


 

wieso wußte ich das du der erste sein wirst...  

also bei dem preis kann man(n) schon mal abstriche machen.und als ob das bei dem kanada panzer auf nen pfund ankommen würde!!!


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wieso wußte ich das du der erste sein wirst...



Normaaaal! Bei Leuten mit Lese- bzw. Verständnisschwäche bin ich da!


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Januar 2012)

Sehr leicht und günstig Gewicht stimmt wohl auch, laut der Gewichtsdatenbank von MTB-News. Falls du da was bestellst, gibt bescheid, würde mich beteiligen


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Boa, ist der Vorbau hässlich.... Gibt´s ja auch im Barbie-Look.


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Boa, ist der Vorbau hässlich.... Gibt´s ja auch im Barbie-Look.


 

Würde auch ganz gut zu dir passen...hässlicher Biker, hässlicher Vorbau... 

Und für Leute die am Kanada Panzer 5-15 Gramm Gewicht einsparen wollen, habe ich echt eine Verständnissschwäche!!!


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Würde auch ganz gut zu dir passen...hässlicher Biker, hässlicher Vorbau...


Du bist soooo verlässlich! 


toje schrieb:


> Und für Leute die am Kanada Panzer 5-15 Gramm Gewicht einsparen wollen, habe ich echt eine Verständnissschwäche!!!


Ich habe mich nur an die Vorgaben gehalten, ne?! Immerhin habe ich in der Grundschule aufgepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nur an die Vorgaben gehalten, ne?! Immerhin habe ich in der Grundschule aufgepasst...


 

Hast dir ja auch 10 Jahre Zeit gelassen dazu!!!


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Hast dir ja auch 10 Jahre Zeit gelassen dazu!!!



Nicht schlecht... Meine Ausbildung war eben gründlich. Deine wohl eher vergebens....


----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2012)

Ok hÃ¼bsch geht anders,
Und superleicht muss ja nicht sein,
250gr fÃ¼r son kurzes Ding aber auch nicht.
Da liegt der reverse ja in der Mitte. 
Nur besonders toll ist der auch nicht. 
Also doch'n syntace? ð


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht... Meine Ausbildung war eben gründlich. Deine wohl eher vergebens....


 

Äh, wer ist da am Mo. auf einem Bein gestanden!?Wie so ein verschrecktes Huhn...


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Äh, wer ist da am Mo. auf einem Bein gestanden!?Wie so ein verschrecktes Huhn...



Das war ein Fluchtreflex...im Museum muss man ja Angst haben, dass einem das Dach auf dem Kopp knallt.


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ok hÃ¼bsch geht anders,
> Und superleicht muss ja nicht sein,
> 250gr fÃ¼r son kurzes Ding aber auch nicht.
> Da liegt der reverse ja in der Mitte.
> ...


 

Pfff, na dann kauf dir doch son Syntace-Dingen!!!Macht hier Gott und die Welt verrÃ¼ckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das war ein Fluchtreflex...im Museum muss man ja Angst haben, dass einem das Dach auf dem Kopp knallt.


 

Na das haben wir schon gerne, keine Ahnung, in die Ecke gedrängt...und dann mal schnell die Flucht ergreifen!!!


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Du kannst ihm ja einen aus euren Profilen dengeln.


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Na das haben wir schon gerne, keine Ahnung, in die Ecke gedrängt...und dann mal schnell die Flucht ergreifen!!!



Yepp. Bei so geballter Ahnungslosigkeit muss man ja wegrennen können...


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Yepp. Bei so geballter Ahnungslosigkeit muss man ja wegrennen können...


 

lassen wir das...
oder wer hatte da ein ganz anderes getriebe im kopp!?


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> lassen wir das...
> oder wer hatte da ein ganz anderes getriebe im kopp!?



Bremse! Dass du dir aber auch nix merken kannst....


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bremse! Dass du dir aber auch nix merken kannst....


 

Wie Bremse...du auf der Strecke oder watt???


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Wie Bremse...du auf der Strecke oder watt???



War ja klar. Bald, sehr bald.....


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War ja klar. Bald, sehr bald.....


 

bremst du wieder mit diversen Körperteilen, oder was???


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich nicht. Das reicht mir langsam mit dem Flachköppern. Irgendwann schlägst halt jeden Mal. Oder 2x. Oder 3x. Bald geht es erstmal vom Ergometer auf den Tourenbock. Da freue ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht. Das reicht mir langsam mit dem Flachköppern. Irgendwann schlägst halt jeden Mal. Oder 2x. Oder 3x. Bald geht es erstmal vom Ergometer auf den Tourenbock. Da freue ich mich schon drauf.


 

Und ich mich erst...!!! 

So, Wochenende!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Und ich mich erst...!!!


Ich weiss.....


toje schrieb:


> So, Wochenende!!!


Hast du das überhaupt verdient?


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Moin, Mädels. Alles im Grünen?


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

Duuunkelgrün!


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Sagte ich eigentlich schon, dass FSA (also die Bude, die keine ordentlichen Lager bauen kann) auch leichte Vorbauten anbietet?


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

Soeben bestellt 
FSA gravity light 145gr  bei 45mm für schlappe 39 öre
http://www.kurbelix.com/dbild/popup_images/75513_0/FSA-Vorbau-Gravity-Light-OS-1-1-8-Zoll-318mm-60-mm.jpg
Nich hübsch, aber was solls. 
Könnwa uns also wieder wichtigeren Themen zuwenden.


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Hatte ich gestern auch im Produktspecial der Rider (Klolektüre) auch gesehen. Hihi....


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

Na, wenns die Darmtätigkeit anregt.


----------



## toje (20. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Na, wenns die Darmtätigkeit anregt.




pfui leute, ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden.und dann so etwas...


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ist immer Reservepapier vorhanden. Auch wenn das Format etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> pfui leute, ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden.und dann so etwas...


Was macht du eigentlich so früh hier? Du hast doch frei!!!


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist immer Reservepapier vorhanden. Auch wenn das Format etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist...



Die Oberfläche auch.


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Die Oberfläche auch.



Da tun sie sich alle nichts. Bike, Freeride, MBR.....mmmhhh...vielleicht sollten die mal über eine mehrlagige Taschenausgabe nachdenken.


----------



## toje (20. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was macht du eigentlich so früh hier? Du hast doch frei!!!




mich kurz etwas bespaßen lassen...  aber nun reicht es, danke.


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> mich kurz etwas bespaßen lassen...  aber nun reicht es, danke.


Immer doch. Und jetzt: Hau ab!


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> mich kurz etwas bespaßen lassen...  aber nun reicht es, danke.



Stuhlgang erledigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Bitte KEINEN morgendlichen Bericht über eure Stoffwechselendprodukte abgeben. Danke!


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bitte KEINEN morgendlichen Bericht über eure Stoffwechselendprodukte abgeben. Danke!



Oooch


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Passend zum Thema: 





Das Beste, was man aus ´ner MZ machen kann.


----------



## DerC (20. Januar 2012)

Morgääääään.......


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Januar 2012)

Schrei nicht so!


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Manche sind hier doch fast taub!


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Januar 2012)

Und das ist nicht ihre einziges Problem


----------



## DerC (20. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schrei nicht so!


 
sorry, wußte nicht dass der alter Herr wieder eingeschlafen ist....


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Manche sind hier doch fast taub!



Genau genommen sogar 50%ig. 
Kann man gut weghören mit!


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist der Taubheitsgrad stark situationsabhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (20. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> 
> Das Beste, was man aus ´ner MZ machen kann.




ähm...ich mein ich lese hier noch net so lange mit aber ich wunder mich warum DerGraue noch nix dazugesagt hat


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Januar 2012)

Der hat es nicht gehört... ich warte eher auf Evil


----------



## hugecarl (20. Januar 2012)

Als ob der hier mitlesen würde... obwohl, wer weiß ?


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Evil und Der Graue gehören da in einen Sack. Und die graue Eminenz muss arbeiten.


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Evil und Der Graue gehören da in einen Sack. Und die graue Eminenz muss arbeiten.



Gut dass wir alle frei haben


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Nicht ganz. Aber der Graue hat wohl keinen Rechner in seiner Nähe. Aber der meldet sich schon noch dazu. Darauf ist ja immer Verlass.


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Januar 2012)

Was los Holgi, geht die Flatbar in Rente oder kommt nur nen anderer?


----------



## chaz (20. Januar 2012)

Fahre doch schon länger einen Atlas.


----------



## TDisbike (21. Januar 2012)

>vorbau
ist da nicht der thomson DER vorbau? 

was anderes, geht morgen jemand am ofen oder umgebung ballern? Vorhersage sagt ja 5° und Schauer bis Regen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (22. Januar 2012)

und mal wieder eines der wochenenden wo komische dinge passieren ... achja, ich bin nicht verstorben ... und ich bin nicht schon sondern NOCH wach und geh daher nicht aufs rad.
ABER ich komme wieder, versprochen!


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> ABER ich komme wieder, versprochen!


  Ich auch...


----------



## TDisbike (22. Januar 2012)

alles wird gut! 

sonst niemand an diesem herrrrlichen Tag?


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> alles wird gut!


Aber ja doch!


TDisbike schrieb:


> sonst niemand an diesem herrrrlichen Tag?


Tag? Das wird doch gar nicht hell!


----------



## Kayya (22. Januar 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> alles wird gut!
> 
> sonst niemand an diesem herrrrlichen Tag?



ich komme leider erst später von der arbeit....ich glaube das wird mir zuspät!...man man du suchst dir die falschen wochenenden zum fahren aus!


----------



## TDisbike (22. Januar 2012)

hehe, ging leider anders nech... aber das wird schon noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Und außerdem gibt es erst in zwei Wochen wieder schönes Wetter!


----------



## TDisbike (22. Januar 2012)

kotwetter!


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Für Insider und Freunde des guten (?) Geschmacks (photo by Reitberger-Designs):


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Januar 2012)

Wasn das fürn Bild?

Kann nich mal einer das Wasser abstellen, da kann man ja höchstens im Taucheranzug fahren, ach ja hier ein Vorbautip:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syncros-Vorb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256bb4b756

Absoluter Hammerpreis und Teil!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Hier mein Vorbautip; passt aber nicht mehr ganz vom Gewicht:





Zu dem Bild: Rate mal!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hier mein Vorbautip; passt aber nicht mehr ganz vom Gewicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jau der ist ja was für Dich, hast endlich mal nen Airbag!


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau der ist ja was für Dich, hast endlich mal nen Airbag!



Werde das mal als Schulterprotektor in Erwägung ziehen....


----------



## batmanandi (22. Januar 2012)

Hat hier jemand vielleicht ein x-12x142mm Hinterrad, das er für wenige Stunden ausleihen könnte, damit ich mein Bike aus den Fängen meines Händlers lösen kann ? Rad wird nicht befahren nur kurz eingebaut, entsprechende Entlohnung ( Bier o.Ä. eingeschlossen)


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Nö, habe ich nicht.


----------



## indian66 (22. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Bild?
> 
> Kann nich mal einer das Wasser abstellen, da kann man ja höchstens im Taucheranzug fahren, ach ja hier ein Vorbautip:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syncros-Vorb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256bb4b756
> 
> Absoluter Hammerpreis und Teil!!!



Stimmt, 45mm hab ich aber jetzt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Hat noch wer 170er XT-Kurbeln irgendwo rumfliegen?


----------



## indian66 (22. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> hat noch wer 170er xt-kurbeln irgendwo rumfliegen?



175! Ohne Kettenblätter


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Watt willse dafür haben?


----------



## DerGraue (22. Januar 2012)

Geile sache mit dem Klorollenhalter bei mir hab auch ne 888 aufem Klo stehen. Was hab ich da eben gelesen da will einer so komischen roten Sand schlucken Geil


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Was hab ich da eben gelesen da will einer so komischen roten Sand schlucken Geil



Yepp!


----------



## DerGraue (22. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für Insider und Freunde des guten (?) Geschmacks (photo by Reitberger-Designs):


 Das kann ich mir auch nicht erklären aber wenn man ständig druck kriegt dann kann das schon mal passieren


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir auch nicht erklären aber wenn man ständig druck kriegt dann kann das schon mal passieren


----------



## DerC (22. Januar 2012)

Laaaaangweilig.....

Such nen leichten Vorbau für mein Enduro...hat wer was über ?????


----------



## indian66 (22. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Laaaaangweilig.....
> 
> Such nen leichten Vorbau für mein Enduro...hat wer was über ?????



Wie lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (22. Januar 2012)

möglichst kurz.... fahre zur Zeit nen Truvativ-Klotz in 50


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Such nen leichten Vorbau für mein Enduro...hat wer was über ?????



Dann kauf dir einen!!!  FSA hat günstig und gut.


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Geile sache mit dem Klorollenhalter bei mir hab auch ne 888 aufem Klo stehen.



Foto?!


----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> möglichst kurz.... fahre zur Zeit nen Truvativ-Klotz in 50



Sorry, hab nur nen 85er syncros anzubieten


----------



## BenderB (23. Januar 2012)

Maaaaaan man man, was ist denn hier wieder los?
Da ist man mal ein paar Tage mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt und schon wird hier derart rumgespamt, dass ich mir nen Tag freinehmen müsste um Eure ganzen geistigen Ergüsse zu lesen 
Habt Ihr Eure Klorollenhalter-Gabeln auch bei Gino einstellen lassen? 
In diesem Sinne: Moin die Damen!


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

Hier wird nicht gespamt. Alles nur ernste Themen und Diskussionen hier. Und alles nur bikebezogen... Zur Klorolle: Da braucht's bestimmt mehr Druckstufe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (23. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Zur Klorolle: Da braucht's bestimmt mehr Druckstufe!


Und diese Typen, die auf Festivals immer die Dixies leersaugen haben die Zugstufe sehr krass eingestellt, oder wie? :kotz:


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

Low- oder highspeed? Bitte sachlich bleiben....

Edit: Gibbet bei den Dixies eigentlich einen Durchschlagschutz?


----------



## toje (23. Januar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir auch nicht erklären aber wenn man ständig druck kriegt dann kann das schon mal passieren


 

Pussy`s...ihr seit alle Pussy`s!!!  Aber schön Braun ist meine Küche jetzt...quasi wie ein leckeres Stück Schokolade!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

Doppelpost. Ups.


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Pussy`s...ihr seit alle Pussy`s!!!



Pussytreiber!!!


----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2012)

Heute und/oder morgen Jemand im dunkeln unterwegs?


----------



## BenderB (23. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Heute und/oder morgen Jemand im dunkeln unterwegs?


wäre gern dabei, aber bin noch krank


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

Auf´n Ergometer. Mission "Der Schwerter" vorbereiten...


----------



## Lazy (23. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Eure Klorollenhalter-Gabeln auch bei Gino einstellen lassen?



ich glaub ich bin der einzige hier, ders nicht gemacht hat. hab zwar nurn bruchteil seines preises bezahlt, dafür allerdings nachm ersten service war se fertiger als vorher. hab 2 anläufe gebraucht bis ich zufrieden war.
also machma besser beim gino, wa?

edit: achso ne 888 rcv war das


----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf´n Ergometer. Mission "Der Schwerter" vorbereiten...



Machst Du dabei auch Licht aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (23. Januar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin der einzige hier, ders nicht gemacht hat. hab zwar nurn bruchteil seines preises bezahlt, dafür allerdings nachm ersten service war se fertiger als vorher. hab 2 anläufe gebraucht bis ich zufrieden war.
> also machma besser beim gino, wa?
> 
> edit: achso ne 888 rcv war das



Schlaf dich erstmal aus


----------



## BenderB (23. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Machst Du dabei auch Licht aus?


ich könnte es mir sogar vorstellen


----------



## Lazy (23. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schlaf dich erstmal aus




^^


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Machst Du dabei auch Licht aus?



Das Teil steht nicht in einem Darkroom. Und vor dem Ding steht das Laufband. Je nachdem, wer darauf läuft, ist Licht auch von Vorteil. Oder von Nachteil. Oder umgekehrt.


NuMetal schrieb:


> Schlaf dich erstmal aus



Und zwar gaaanz laaaange.


----------



## toje (23. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf´n Ergometer. Mission "Der Schwerter" vorbereiten...




ick freu mir schon!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ick freu mir schon!!!



Und ich erst!!!


----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2012)

So, morgen, Di, Nightride,
17:00 ab Krämer.
Wenn sich wieder keiner meldet fahr ich allein und etwas früher...


----------



## Philmn (23. Januar 2012)

Hi!
Jemand morgen vormittag ofen/as/witten?


----------



## Philmn (23. Januar 2012)

Bitteeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> Bitteeeeeee



Kein Urlaub morgen, leider


----------



## Philmn (23. Januar 2012)

TOLL!
PAH! 
IS JA AUCH ZU VIEL VERLANGT DASS EINER AM DIENSTAG VORMITTAG MITTEN IN DER WOCHE ZEIT HAT ZU BIKEN!

spass beiseite
vielleicht is ja am we was möglich, wenn, dann mach ich mir einen tag frei um nach do zu pilgern


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Tach, ihr Luschen.


----------



## DerC (24. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, ihr Luschen.


 
Moin, 
biste aber heudde spät dran, wa?????
Müden Knochen nicht vorher hoch bekommen.....?


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Wollte euch auch mal die Chane geben erster zu sein. Aber das wird ja nix bei euch.


----------



## toje (24. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wollte euch auch mal die Chane geben erster zu sein. Aber das wird ja nix bei euch.


 

Du hast doch schon nen Affen geschoben weil hier heute noch keiner etwas gepostet hat!!!  Aber jetzt hat das Leben wieder einen Sinn, gell...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (24. Januar 2012)

ahhh, endlich ist alles wieder normal hier *entspannt zurücklehn*


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon nen Affen geschoben weil hier heute noch keiner etwas gepostet hat!!!  Aber jetzt hat das Leben wieder einen Sinn, gell...!?



Quatsch nicht. Ich bin in bester Gesellschaft. In meiner!!!  Und sei mal lieb, sonst werden die Malerarbeiten gleich um Kunstwerk...  

Für das Graue Ego: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9133918&postcount=1

"Vor mir also die Gabel für einen Dauertest. Auf der Kiste und der recht kurz gehaltenen Anleitung prangt groß das "Tenneco"-Logo. Die Herkunft und das neue Werk aus dem die Gabel stammt wird nicht kleingedruckt und versteckt - man schaut nach vorne und pocht nicht mehr auf das 'Made in Italy'."


----------



## toje (24. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Quatsch nicht. Ich bin in bester Gesellschaft. In meiner!!!  Und sei mal lieb, sonst werden die Malerarbeiten gleich um Kunstwerk...
> 
> Für das Graue Ego: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9133918&postcount=1
> 
> "Vor mir also die Gabel für einen Dauertest. Auf der Kiste und der recht kurz gehaltenen Anleitung prangt groß das "Tenneco"-Logo. Die Herkunft und das neue Werk aus dem die Gabel stammt wird nicht kleingedruckt und versteckt - man schaut nach vorne und pocht nicht mehr auf das 'Made in Italy'."


 

Schon gelesen den Dauertest...tut dem alten Mann bestimmt ganz gut!!! 

Und ich bin immer Lieb-und mache nie Druck!!!Also, hau rein, bis gleich...lass gehen!!!


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Schon gelesen den Dauertest...tut dem alten Mann bestimmt ganz gut!!!


Jau, da geht ihm wieder einer flitzen.  


toje schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer Lieb-und mache nie Druck!!!Also, hau rein, bis gleich...lass gehen!!!


Wo bleibt die Entschuldigung, he?


----------



## toje (24. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, da geht ihm wieder einer flitzen.
> 
> Wo bleibt die Entschuldigung, he?


 

Jau, klappt ja jetzt wieder bei Ihm!!! 

Entschuldigung, nö...darf nicht immer die Fehler bei mir suchen!!!


----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

Was'n jetzt gleich mit akkuleermachen?
Keiner dabei?


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Meiner ist leer.


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Jau, klappt ja jetzt wieder bei Ihm!!!





toje schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, nö...darf nicht immer die Fehler bei mir suchen!!!


Wer sagt denn das?


----------



## toje (24. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Was'n jetzt gleich mit akkuleermachen?
> Keiner dabei?


 

Muss noch ein wenig Malen zu Hause...ab Morgen bin ich dann wieder dabei!!!


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Muss noch ein wenig Malen *lassen* zu Hause...ab Morgen bin ich dann wieder dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Muss noch ein wenig Malen zu Hause...ab Morgen bin ich dann wieder dabei!!!



Ne is klar. 
Morgen ists auch trocken


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Soll ich dir jetzt schon sagen, dass er morgen auch nicht kann?


----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

Ooooch wie fiees


----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

Hab mir jetzt auch so'n rundumhut besorgt. Irgendwie fullface oder so?
Brauch nochmal bei Gelegenheit fachkundige anleitung beim kauf der notwendigsten schutzausrüstung ...
Watt brauch man denn allernötigst?


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

FF auf jeden Fall. Safety Jacket und Knieschoner auch.


----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> FF auf jeden Fall. Safety Jacket und Knieschoner auch.



FF hab ich. 
Welches Jacket (und Knieschoner) is denn gut (und billich)


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Jacket geht nicht nach Preis, sondern nach Passform und Sitz. Kannst gerne mein 661 mal anziehen. Stinkt auch gar nicht... Knieschoner von POC is Beste.


----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

Gerne mal. Hab eh schnupfen 
Ansonsten, wer hat denn son krempel, der Reuber und sonst?


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

So richtig Auswahl hat da wohl keiner. Die haben eh alle ihre Hausmarke. Knieschoner kannst du bei mir auch testen. Die POC hat wohl eh niemand vor Ort. Hatte bisher noch keine besseren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (24. Januar 2012)

ich werd dies jahr eh nich mehr wach ...

was geht samstag ? is da wer evtl am ofen? brauche leichte kost nach der "winter"-depression


@chaz: findse den poc echt besser als den 661 evo ? muss dies jahr auch einiges austauschen ...


----------



## hugecarl (24. Januar 2012)

Samstag Ofen wäre ne Überlegung wert  Hab mich auch länger nimmer blicken lassen, mal gucken ob mich noch jemand erkennt


----------



## BenderB (24. Januar 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Samstag Ofen wäre ne Überlegung wert  Hab mich auch länger nimmer blicken lassen, mal gucken ob mich noch jemand erkennt


 ich erinner mich genau: Du bist der mit dem vielen Staub im Gesicht, der beim Fahren schonmal sein Fahrrad überholt


----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

Jemand Interesse an nem Kali Avatar Oslo in 59-60, Nagelneu!
Ist mir ne Nummer zu groß.
Geb ich für sagenhafte 119,- her, sonst schick ich ihn zurück!


----------



## Kayya (24. Januar 2012)

ist morgen mittag jemand unterwegs? ich fahre auf jeden fall los. AS vielleicht jemand?!


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> @chaz: findse den poc echt besser als den 661 evo ? muss dies jahr auch einiges austauschen ...



Yepp. Der Sitz ist um Längen besser. Und auch kein ausleiherndes Netzgedönse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (24. Januar 2012)

@chaz: toje tested?  kann mich nach diversen aktionen irgendwie noch nicht mit blanken schienbeinen anfreunden, aber stil haben knee-only protektoren schon und sind kühler ..


----------



## DerC (25. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand Werkzeug zum Lagerwechsel(Hinterbau) oder kann dabei behilflich sein????


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

@Timmä: Mit dem POC hast du schon einen halben Schienbeinschoner. Aber wer braucht die schon? Sind bisher die bequemsten Schoner, die ich bisher hatte. Und der Schwerter hat sie dieses Mal nicht am lebenden Objekt getestet. Nur das lebende Objekt selber...machen POC beim Aufprall!
@DerC: 














Und als letztes Mittel das Speiseeis-Sonderwerkzeug:


----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,

bei der Auswahl an Schutzkleidung könnt Ihr Euch vollkommen auf Chaz verlassen...der testet die Teile ja regelmaßig sehr sehr Intensiv!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> bei der Auswahl an Schutzkleidung könnt Ihr Euch vollkommen auf Chaz verlassen...der testet die Teile ja regelmaßig sehr sehr Intensiv!!!


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> bei der Auswahl an Schutzkleidung könnt Ihr Euch vollkommen auf Chaz verlassen...der testet die Teile ja regelmaßig sehr sehr Intensiv!!!



Nur dass die Schutzwirkung offenbar zu wünschen übrig lässt. :-X


----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Nur dass die Schutzwirkung offenbar zu wünschen übrig lässt. :-X


 

Gegen Glasknochen hilft der beste Schutz nichts!!!


----------



## BenderB (25. Januar 2012)

ich glaube auch, dass chaz sich alle Mühe gibt, genau auf die Stellen zu fallen, wo keine Protektoren sind. Haut wächst nach, Knochen heilen, aber wenn Du erstmal Kratzer in den Schonern hast, wirste die so schnell nicht wieder los...


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Ihr seit alle doof. Aber sowas von.


----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle doof. Aber sowas von.


 

Och Kleines...
Hast du gestern auch noch was auf den Hintern bekommen, oder warum leuchtet der sooo schön Rot???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Och Kleines...


Und nenn mich nicht Achim.  


toje schrieb:


> Hast du gestern auch noch was auf den Hintern bekommen, oder warum leuchtet der sooo schön Rot???



Das ist´n Warn- und Tarnmechanismus, falls du in der Nähe sein solltest...


----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

Solltest du die Geschichte mit Fronkreich wirklich durchziehen, dann sieht dein Arsch jedesmal so aus, wenn Kira, Bodo oder ich dich im Wald treffen.Immer mit Anlauf gegen treten, bis er schön Rot leuchtet!!! 

Und ich sage hier der hälfte der Truppe ab... tztztz, pffff... unglaublich bist du!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Ich weiss.... Muss ich mir noch ´nen Arschprotektor zulegen, wa?


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2012)

So ich werd nich müde hier NR anzupreisen. 
Heute 17:00 ab Krämer.
Dat war gestern soooo geil rutschig, kann heute nur besser werden.


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bin raus; habe ´ne Rüsselpest.


----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> So ich werd nich müde hier NR anzupreisen.
> Heute 17:00 ab Krämer.
> Dat war gestern soooo geil rutschig, kann heute nur besser werden.


 

Ich habe keinen Plan ob ich das so "früh am Tage" schaffe.Muss ja heute noch Laminat für den Kira durch die Gegend schleppen. 

Aber auf`s Radel steige ich heute auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Januar 2012)

Laminat, pffff und das als Gartenlandschaftsbauer... der muss Bäume fällen und sich sein Parkett selber herstellen!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Besser er kauft fertiges Laminat. Sonst fällt ihm noch ein Baum auf´n Fuß. Wenn man bedenkt, was er bei einem Kaltlichtspiegel für´n Theater macht.... Aua! Mann!!!!


----------



## BenderB (25. Januar 2012)

und falls noch ein paar Bretter vom laminat übrig sind, kannste die ja am Berch als Northshore-Elemente vernageln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, kann ich mir auch gerade nichts besseres für meinen Nachmittag vorstellen!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> und falls noch ein paar Bretter vom laminat übrig sind, kannste die ja am Berch als Northshore-Elemente vernageln



Mit Schalldämmung, damit die Tiere nicht so gestört werden.


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Plan ob ich das so "früh am Tage" schaffe



Na los! Nochn Paar Sonnenstrahlen einfangen. Wer weiss wann's wieder welche gibt...


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Na los! Nochn Paar Sonnenstrahlen einfangen. Wer weiss wann's wieder welche gibt...



Ich weiss es!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Januar 2012)

Super mein kleiner Sonnenschein und jetzt darfst du dir ein Spielzeug aussuchen und spielen gehen


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Januar 2012)

Wo ist unser Italiener? Schnapper für Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wo ist unser Italiener? Schnapper für Bodo


 

421mm einbaulänge, wow net schlecht!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

@Ray 1) Leihst du mir deine Barbie, Barbie?
@Ray 2) Der steht doch nur auf die Gabeln von den Spaghettis. Aber der Preis ist der Hammer.


----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Na los! Nochn Paar Sonnenstrahlen einfangen. Wer weiss wann's wieder welche gibt...


 

an mir soll es nicht liegen, alles dem kira seine schuld!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Immer die anderen...   Watt ist denn mit dem Elektriker?


----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Immer die anderen...  Watt ist denn mit dem Elektriker?


 

Steckst du die Kohle dann in den Frankreich Urlaub!?
Ansonsten werde ich ihm von der Geschichte abraten!!!
Merkste was!?Das Mobben geht los jetzt... 

Kommse auch gleich Laminat schleppen???Gibt auch 5  von mir...


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Ich sage dir das ja ungerne, aber das ist Gundis Rad. Ergo auch Gundis Kohle, du Malermeister. Spare dir die 5 Öcken, ich packe mich gleich in die Wanne und dann auf die Couch. Muss ja bald fit sein, ne?!


----------



## Kayya (25. Januar 2012)

Ich war grade am Berch...
Am parkplatz standen da son paar jägertypen.

einer von denen meinte das wir dort am berch ja abseits von den wegen fahren...blaa...verboten...blaaaa...
egal auf jeden fall war der für ne Jägertype ganz ok drauf. er hat so den eindruck gemacht das er als forstbeauftragteroberfutzi eben seine pflicht tun muss und mich aufklären(es damit aber dann auch gut sein lässt). 
er meinte dann auch direkt das ich ruhig fahren soll, weil es jetzt nicht so draufankommen würde ob da noch einer mehr fährt..... Aber auf dauer müsste das fahren dort verboten werden oder die strecke legalisiert werden...

gab es dort schonmal probleme mit den forstfutzis?
und besteht da wirklich gefahr?

die Wittener haben doch bei kohlensiepen ne lösung gefunden in dem sie ein verein gegründet haben und die strecke wurde dann als vereinsstrecke erklärt (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte die Tage ein Telefonat mit einem von der WR, der kurz vorher auch mit einem Förster von dort gesprochen hat. Der Mann von der WR versucht ein Treffen zu organisieren. Die Beschwerden haben wohl zugenommen.


----------



## BenderB (25. Januar 2012)

och nööö


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Alles wird gut. Die Förster dort sind ganz vernünftig. Also immer mit der Ruhe, Mädels. Macht euch nicht nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Januar 2012)

War grad schön im Wald....nur zum Schluss nen bischen dunkel, mann  mann 2 tage hier nich reingeguckt und man muss Seiten lesen...kehr kehr..

@Toje schicke Küche....Schoko mit Pistazie...
@chazi  schicker Dummy...der Look könnt Dir wirklich stehen, da weiß man gleich was Sache ist!


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> @chazi  schicker Dummy...der Look könnt Dir wirklich stehen, da weiß man gleich was Sache ist!



Vielleicht lacke ich mal meinen alten 661-Helm passend um...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> So ich werd nich müde hier NR anzupreisen.
> Heute 17:00 ab Krämer.
> Dat war gestern soooo geil rutschig, kann heute nur besser werden.




Nee Du der Blaue sieht ja doch ziemlich grauselig aus....


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War grad schön im Wald....nur zum Schluss nen bischen dunkel, mann  mann 2 tage hier nich reingeguckt und man muss Seiten lesen...kehr kehr..
> 
> @Toje schicke Küche....Schoko mit Pistazie...
> @chazi  schicker Dummy...der Look könnt Dir wirklich stehen, da weiß man gleich was Sache ist!



Wenn ich Dir nicht noch von hinten reingeleuchtet hätte wärs nochn büschn dunkler gewesen 
Aber nett wars auch im düstern.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Vielleicht lacke ich mal meinen alten 661-Helm passend um...




Jau sei doch mal Trendsetter...


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nee Du der Blaue sieht ja doch ziemlich grauselig aus....



Kein prob schick ich zurück. 
Jemand ne gute Empfehlung? 
FF gut und billich?
Taucht der o'neal fury wat oder is der nur billich?


----------



## toje (25. Januar 2012)

Back vom Track...gaaanz schön Eisig war das zwischendurch!!! 

@ Muddy: Reitberger Designs, mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen, oder???


----------



## BenderB (25. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kein prob schick ich zurück.
> Jemand ne gute Empfehlung?
> FF gut und billich?
> Taucht der o'neal fury wat oder is der nur billich?


 Tach!
Ich habe den o'neil fury rl und finde ihn super 
Da es mein erster FF ist, habe ich keine großen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Ich denke Du solltest die Helme mal ausprobieren, bei mir hat z.B. der Giro Remedy gar nicht gepasst, der Kali Durgana gut bis etwas eng und der o'neil am besten. Zudem finde ich den o'neil Verschluss klasse, mit einer Hand und Handschuhen an ist der Helm in 2 Sek auf und auch wieder zu.


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info  
Den fury hatte ich schon auf und hat gut gepasst. 
Werd ich dann wohl nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (25. Januar 2012)

geil, können wa im Partnerlook rumradeln


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2012)

Jo, dem einen sein Rad, dem andern sein Helm. 
Weia was da wohl noch kommt.


----------



## BenderB (25. Januar 2012)

oha, 03.02. ist wohl Matrix angesagt!!


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2012)

Leider nur 30 min
Viell komm wa ja weiter wenn reichlich Hände oben sind.


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> FF gut und billich?


Passen muss das Ding. Schaue mal hier rein (die haben manchmal echt super Angebote): http://www.enduro4you.de/


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> geil, können wa im Partnerlook rumradeln


Ihr seir bestimmt ein schönes Paar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (26. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ihr seir bestimmt ein schönes Paar....


 

Moin,

ja du brauchst ja keine Partner...ziehst lieber dein eigenes Dingen durch!!! Pffff


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja du brauchst ja keine Partner...ziehst lieber dein eigenes Dingen durch!!! Pffff


Nee, ich habe ja eine Begleitung.


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Januar 2012)

Servus!

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung oder hatte das Ding mal in den Fingern? EVS R4 Neck Support


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2012)

Das nicht. Hatte mal den Evo von EVS. Da war die Bewegungsfreiheit doch arg eingeschränkt.


----------



## Nils82 (26. Januar 2012)

Das Teil sieht komisch aus. Das EVO war schon echt mist.
Ich würde dir raten ein A(lpine)star oder ein Leat Brace zu nehmen die sitzen gut und die Bewegungsfreiheit ist ok.
Bei dem EVS weiß ich auch nicht wie das gescheit halten soll und wohin da der Druck abgeleitet wird.


----------



## TDisbike (26. Januar 2012)

Achtung crosspost blabla...
Wer fährtn am SO mit dem Bergabrad in DO und Umkreis rum? Bin motiviert


----------



## DerC (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich nicht in Essen bin wÃ¤re ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit ð


----------



## chaz (27. Januar 2012)

Ab nächste Woche geht es wieder auf den Tourenbock!!!! Kann´s kaum erwarten...


----------



## indian66 (27. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ab nächste Woche geht es wieder auf den Tourenbock!!!! Kann´s kaum erwarten...


----------



## toje (27. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ab nächste Woche geht es wieder auf den Tourenbock!!!! Kann´s kaum erwarten...


 

ich auch nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ich auch nicht!!!



Hoffentlich geht die Rüsselpest bald vorbei. Muss noch trainieren....


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Januar 2012)

Gogo kleiner Power Ranger


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ab nächste Woche geht es wieder auf den Tourenbock!!!! Kann´s kaum erwarten...




Ich hör Dich schon bis hier hin sabbern....!


----------



## DerC (27. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn jetzt mit Sonntag ????


----------



## chaz (27. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich hör Dich schon bis hier hin sabbern....!



Sei froh, dass du hinterm Berg wohnst...hier ist schon Land unter.


----------



## chaz (27. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit Sonntag ????


Genießt die Ruhe im Wald. Bald ist damit Schluss!


----------



## indian66 (27. Januar 2012)

Ist morgen Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Lazy (27. Januar 2012)

plan is ofen.


----------



## Kayya (27. Januar 2012)

ich will morgen auch los. mir ist egal ob bergab oder tour.

@ timo wo willste sonntag bergabfahren? ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (27. Januar 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## DerC (28. Januar 2012)

Moin Du Lusche ð


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2012)

Endlich mal jemand mit Niveau...


----------



## DerC (28. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand mit Niveau...


----------



## Lazy (28. Januar 2012)

boden issn traum in braun und schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Januar 2012)

Jau wollte morgen auch fahrn...Kalwes oder Wuppertal?

jemand Bock auf sowas??


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2012)

Bock auf jeden... Aber erst ein paar Endurotouren?!


----------



## DerC (28. Januar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau wollte morgen auch fahrn...Kalwes oder Wuppertal?
> 
> jemand Bock auf sowas??


 
W'Tal wäre ne Option, muss ich morgen eh hin .....Hm.......


----------



## indian66 (28. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bock auf jeden... Aber erst ein paar Endurotouren?!



Jupp


----------



## TDisbike (28. Januar 2012)

sörry ich bin raus, is morgen wat dazwischengekommen...


----------



## Kayya (28. Januar 2012)

kalwes oder wuppertal fänd ich super....war noch nie da.

bin grade ziemlich eingeschrenkt bei der reifenwahl. habe nur den wetscream und der Wicked will. hat spontan noch jemand reifen abzugeben? minion highroller....so was die ecke.

@Timo
Schade... war aber ne super tour heute!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Januar 2012)

Jo, 

dann lass uns das mal machen, was ist denn jetzt angesagt?

Kalwes oder Wuppertal  ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> kalwes oder wuppertal fänd ich super....war noch nie da.
> 
> bin grade ziemlich eingeschrenkt bei der reifenwahl. habe nur den wetscream und der Wicked will. hat spontan noch jemand reifen abzugeben? minion highroller....so was die ecke.
> 
> ...




Wetscream würd ich schon bevorzugen bei den Strecken...


----------



## DerC (28. Januar 2012)

Mir egal, wichtig nur wann?! bin zeitlich etwas eng morgen....

@Kayya
nen abgeranzten HighRoller hab ich noch, fast am Ende das Gerät, aber für'ne Rutsche reichts noch....Nen Minion hätt ich och noch...


----------



## Kayya (28. Januar 2012)

na wenn de knapp bist mit der zeit dann lass uns doch zum kalwes... ist näher...
hab den ganzen tag zeit von daher soll es mir gleich sein...um 12? oder lieber früher?

dann kommen die wetis morgen druff.

kann denn einer von euch reifenheber mitbringen? mir sind meine vom multitool  letztens abgebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (28. Januar 2012)

Wo treffen wir uns denn ??? Gehts auch eher ??? Reifenheber bring ich mit


Wann wirds denn hell ?????


----------



## Kayya (28. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wann wirds denn hell ?????




Keine Ahnung! aber ich vermute dann wenn ich noch schlafe 

ich weiss zwar wo es ungefähr ist aber wo man am besten parkt habe ich auch kein plan.

sagen wir dann so um 11Uhr ?


----------



## DerC (28. Januar 2012)

Treffen da oder wie? Wo istn das genau? Fährst auch aus Do los?


----------



## DerC (28. Januar 2012)

So, bin fÃ¼r heute raus, Nacht Ihr Luschen !!!!!!ð


----------



## chaz (29. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> So, bin fÃ¼r heute raus, Nacht Ihr Luschen !!!!!!ð



Weichei!!!


----------



## DerC (29. Januar 2012)

Morgenð
Na lieber chaz, was hat Dich denn schon wieder so frÃ¼h aus dem Bett getrieben? ?ð


----------



## Kayya (29. Januar 2012)

so ich bin wach...11uhr könnte klappen! ich würde von DO-west los fahren.

mud-schlucker biste auch am start?


----------



## DerC (29. Januar 2012)

Ja dann lass und doch irgendwo treffen


----------



## Kayya (29. Januar 2012)

so ich fahre nun ma los habe dir ne pn geschrieben mit ort und handynummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (29. Januar 2012)

Hattað


----------



## chaz (29. Januar 2012)

Was mich aus dem Bett geworfen hat? Hunde und senile Bettflucht. Reihenfolge ist beliebig.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Januar 2012)

Hey 

war richtig geil heut am Kalwes, ging ab wie Schmitz Katze, keine Pfützen und griffiger Boden, nur an manchen Stellen noch etwas weich!


----------



## DerC (29. Januar 2012)

Yepp, weich, etwas rutschig und seeeehr knapp....http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18825


----------



## Kayya (29. Januar 2012)

jawohl! sehr geil war es....

heute mal wieder gelernt: der richtigen reifen macht den Unterschied 

Wer hat denn morgen Zeit zum Radfahren?


----------



## DerC (29. Januar 2012)

Ich bin raus, ab nÃ¤chste Woche erst wieder, dann wieder Kalwes ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Kalwes...


----------



## indian66 (30. Januar 2012)

Moin ihr langschläfer!


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin ihr langschläfer!



Dafür musst da aber früher aufstehen... Tach!


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dafür musst da aber früher aufstehen... Tach!


 
Moin....zum Glück schläft mein Hund länger


----------



## BenderB (30. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin die Damen!


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

So, Kinders. Der Wald hat mich wieder!!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich freut er sich so sehr, dass er dich direkt dort behält


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Ohne längere Pausen in diesem Jahr wäre mal was.


----------



## BenderB (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Hoffentlich freut er sich so sehr, dass er dich direkt dort behält


 immer diese Nettigkeiten, einfach nur amüsant 


chaz schrieb:


> Ohne längere Pausen in diesem Jahr wäre mal was.


ich drück Dir mal die Daumen!


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Danke. Ray ist einfach entzückend am Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Ich lieb dich doch mein Kettenraucher! Alles Gute, ehrlich... sonst seh ich dich ja nie wieder aufm Bike


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Miss U 2.


----------



## indian66 (30. Januar 2012)

Welcome back. 
Also was is dann mal gleich mit Nightride heute?
Ab morgen wirds arktisch.


----------



## Kayya (30. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ohne längere Pausen in diesem Jahr wäre mal was.




Altaaaarr!! über sowas spricht man doch net!...sowas hofft man klammheimlich und verliert kein wort drüber.... alles andere bringt unglück!

ich drück dir aber die daumen

sowas ist los hier am Montag? keiner zeit zum radfahren?

Edit:

Nightride bin ich raus. ich habe keine lampe....


----------



## indian66 (30. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Altaaaarr!! über sowas spricht man doch net!...sowas hofft man klammheimlich und verliert kein wort drüber.... alles andere bringt unglück!
> 
> ich drück dir aber die daumen
> 
> ...



Hab 2 kannste eine haben.


----------



## BenderB (30. Januar 2012)

da ich auch noch grünen Schleim aushuste... :kotz:
... stände meine Lampe auch zur Verfügung, leider


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben: Auf Grund meiner mir angeborenen größeren Klappe, findet der erste Ausritt nur mit einer Person unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit statt.


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Bist du mal wieder mit deinem Ego unterwegs?


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja immer am Mann. Aber es ist noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Nimm vorher ne Valium oder gleich 2, sonst bist bestimmt unerträglich


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Schmerzmittel werde ich wohl am Tag danach brauchen... Habe da aber einen großeren Vorrat. Und unerträglich bin ich doch meistens.


----------



## Kayya (30. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab 2 kannste eine haben.



danke fürs Angebot aber ich glaube ich werde jetzt noch schnell mit dem bergabrad ne runde am berch im hellen drehen!

wann würdest du denn los fahren?


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

Hat noch jemand ne Satz Maxxis Wetscream über ???
@Kayya

die Reifenheber brauch ich erstmal nicht....


----------



## indian66 (30. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> danke fürs Angebot aber ich glaube ich werde jetzt noch schnell mit dem bergabrad ne runde am berch im hellen drehen!
> 
> wann würdest du denn los fahren?



Könnte um 17:00 beim Krämer stehen


----------



## Kayya (30. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> die Reifenheber brauch ich erstmal nicht....




dann bringe ich sie einfach beim nächstemal mit....sonst hätte ich sie dir daheim vorbei gebracht.

Wetis gib es im moment bei Hibike für 34,... das stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (30. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Könnte um 17:00 beim Krämer stehen



hm das wird mir zu spät ich fahre lieber jetzt ne runde. aber dank für das angebot.


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> dann bringe ich sie einfach beim nächstemal mit....sonst hätte ich sie dir daheim vorbei gebracht.
> 
> Wetis gib es im moment bei Hibike für 34,... das stück.


 
Zur Zeit nicht lieferbar...auch bei CRC nicht....


----------



## Kayya (30. Januar 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/44930168/Maxxis%20WetScream%20DH.html
 6-8tage
das geht doch... bei crc sollen die dinger auch 46ocken kosten.

ach und auch eventuell interessant: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Reifen-Maxxi...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4161d81d04
edit: sehe grade sind aber 42a


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/artikel/44930168/Maxxis WetScream DH.html
> 6-8tage
> das geht doch... bei crc sollen die dinger auch 46ocken kosten.
> 
> ...


 
Die 42a hatten wir gestern ja schon, hörten sich an wie'n Panzer

...oder wie Barbie-Reifen....


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Probier sonst mal die Dirty Dan von Schwalbe, war sehr zufrieden mit ihnen in PDS


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Die 42a hatten wir gestern ja schon, hörten sich an wie'n Panzer
> 
> ...oder wie Barbie-Reifen....




Schwalbe suckx...


----------



## Kayya (30. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schwalbe suckx...



verhärtete fronten im Maxxis vs Schwalbe konflikt


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... bist sie schon gefahren - ach nein, du gönnst deinem Panzer so selten eine Ausfahrt


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wird's interessant.....

Mal eben nen Bier holen...


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... bist sie schon gefahren - ach nein, du gönnst deinem Panzer so selten eine Ausfahrt



Alles, was ich bisher von Schwalbe an den Bikes hatte, war in der dementsprechenden Kategorie dem Maxxis-Pendant unterlegen, Barbie. Wenn man aber, etwas länger zwischendurch auf der Piste braucht, dann sollte ´ne Schwalbe auch reichen.   Am Wettie in 60a geht mal kein Weg vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Mein Chazilein versteht das schon... oder ihm fällt nichtsmehr ein und er kommt gleich wieder mit nem Barbie Spruch um die Ecke.
Aber was der Bauer nicht kennt... ich hab dir auch geglaubt mit den Minions und fand sie besser als die Schwalbe Derivate, jetzt konnte ich den Butcher probieren und komm damit noch besser zurecht. Schmeiß dir halt mal den Dirty Dan drauf, das Gummi wird wenigstens nicht hart, sobald das Thermometer unter 25° fällt


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Wie berechnbar du bist


----------



## Kayya (30. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's interessant.....
> 
> Mal eben nen Bier holen...


ich sags dir...ich fahre jetzt zum berch und fahre aus protest wetscream hinten und wicked will vorne 


biken mit der besseren hälfte..wer kennt es nicht. super sache!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Mein Chazilein versteht das schon... oder ihm fällt nichtsmehr ein und er kommt gleich wieder mit nem Barbie Spruch um die Ecke.
> Aber was der Bauer nicht kennt... ich hab dir auch geglaubt mit den Minions und fand sie besser als die Schwalbe Derivate, jetzt konnte ich den Butcher probieren und komm damit noch besser zurecht. Schmeiß dir halt mal den Dirty Dan drauf, das Gummi wird wenigstens nicht hart, sobald das Thermometer unter 25° fällt



Dafür gibbet den 60a, ne?!


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> biken mit der besseren hälfte..wer kennt es nicht. super sache!
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838



 Eigentlich fehlt jetzt noch die Barbie darin: Passen meine neuen Reifen auch zum Helm?


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dafür gibbet den 60a, ne?!



Du meinst "Hey wir sind zu dumm temperaturbeständiges, weiches Gummi herzustellen, machen wir hartes, temperaturbeständiges und verkaufen es als Winteredition und wenn da die Stollen brechen/reißen, dann war es ja klar, denn ist ja die harte Mischung"

Hab noch 10 Liter super, duper, spezial Winterdiesel mit bis zu 1000% mehr Leistung... nur 2 der Liter


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Du meinst "Hey wir sind zu dumm temperaturbeständiges, weiches Gummi herzustellen, machen wir hartes, temperaturbeständiges und verkaufen es als Winteredition und wenn da die Stollen brechen/reißen, dann war es ja klar, denn ist ja die harte Mischung"



Sinnlos....sooooo sinnlos. Immerhin können die (Maxxis) Reifen bauen, bei dem man nicht alle paar Meter ´nen snakebite bekommt, sobald man unter 1,8 bar fährt. Kennst du Qualle aber bestimmt nicht...  

Edit: Schau dir mal die Suchergebnisse an zum Thema "brechende Stollen Maxxis" und "brechende Stollen Schwalbe" an. Na, dämmert es?


----------



## BenderB (30. Januar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> biken mit der besseren hälfte..wer kennt es nicht. super sache!
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838



Hahaha, Danke für den Link, lmao


----------



## indian66 (30. Januar 2012)

Eig. noch zu früh fürn Bier....
Kann aber auch nur 100% chaz zustimmen. 
42a ist halt für nen nassen Sommer gedacht, perfekt für hier also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Aber warum verhärtet die Gummimischung wenn es kälter wird? Braucht man dann nichtmehr so viel Grip, wenn es kalt und nass ist, wie z.B. in PDS letztes Jahr? Was ist die Begründung dahinter oder gibt man sich damit einfach zufrieden, weil ist ja der Reifengott aka Maxxis und schaut nicht über den Tellerrand. Das Black Chilli von Continental ist viel weicher als das 42a und selbst im Schnee bei 0 Grad noch so weich wie bei 30 Grad


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Aber warum verhärtet die Gummimischung wenn es kälter wird? Braucht man dann nichtmehr so viel Grip, wenn es kalt und nass ist, wie z.B. in PDS letztes Jahr? Was ist die Begründung dahinter oder gibt man sich damit einfach zufrieden, weil ist ja der Reifengott aka Maxxis und schaut nicht über den Tellerrand. Das Black Chilli von Continental ist viel weicher als das 42a und selbst im Schnee bei 0 Grad noch so weich wie bei 30 Grad


Conti ist ja auch so´ne Referenz...    Hast du dir mal überlegt, warum es z.B. Winterreifen für´n PKW gibt? Was ist denn mit dem Motorsport? Deckt da ein Reifen alle Temperaturbereiche ab? Jetzt wirf mal google, Wiki und Co. an, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ist nämlich, je nach Zusammensetzung, eine völlig normale physikalische Begebenheit. Und zu Göttern aka Maxxis sollte ein Speiseeisanbeter mal lieber ruhig sein. 

Den Vogel schiessen die Schwalbes ja mit ihrer triplecompound Mischung ab...


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Och Chazilein, ich bitte dich, muss ich jetzt fies werden?
Du bist doch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, also denk nochmal kurz nach und bemüh Google.
Beim Auto und in der Formel 1 werden im Sommer HARTE (60a) Reifen gefahren und im Winter WEICHE (42a) Reifen gefahren... und warum? Richtig... je weicher das Gummi, desto mehr Haftung. Im Sommer wird es durch die Temperaturen eh weich und im Winter muss man halt nachhelfen.
Aber wir sollen uns als Maxxis Fanboys bei kaltem Wetter mit wenig Grip zufriden geben und haben dafür den gleichen Grip den anderen bieten im Sommer 

Nur mal kurz, wie sieht der Reifenvorrat eines Maxxis Fanboys aus?
Sommer
Trocken/Feucht: 42a Minion
Nass: 42a Wetscream

Winter
Trocken/Feucht: 60a Minion
Nass: 60a Wetscream

Macht 8 Reifen und ohne Markenbrille/Fanboy gehabe
Sommer/Winter
Trocken/Feucht: Butcher (Weich)
Nass: Dirty Dan (Weich)

Just my 2 cents und


----------



## indian66 (30. Januar 2012)

Nö
42a braucht eig keiner, viell irgendwelche downhill pros im Wettkampf. 
60a ist im Sommer und Winter erste Wahl. 
Deshalb gibts 42a auch im Ausverkauf.
Meine bescheidene nicht massgebliche Meinung.


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Punkt 1) Formel 1 fährt nicht im Winter. Aber egal...
Punkt 2) Grip gibbet bei Maxxis satt im Winter. Egal ob mit Minion, Wettie oder Highroller. 60a heisst das Zauberwort.
Punkt 3) Den Wettie und den Minion/Highroller kann man in 60a auch im Sommer ohne Probleme fahren. Macht 2 Sätze Reifen. Wettie in 42a braucht kein Mensch. Eventuell, je nach Vorliebe, dann noch ein Reifen für Nässe und Trockenheit im Sommer....macht max. 2,5 Reifensätze als Vorrat. Ist ja ein wesentlicher Unterschied zu den Schwalbes.
Punkt 4) Du bist doof.   Und hast keine Ahnung. Aber von so gar nichts.


----------



## toje (30. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben: Auf Grund meiner mir angeborenen größeren Klappe, findet der erste Ausritt nur mit einer Person unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit statt.


 

hehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Auf den Wetscream bezogen oder allgemein auf die Gummimischung?
Ich war sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi 42a vorne und 60a hinten und hätte auch nicht gewechselt, wenn nicht der Butcher am neuen Bike dran gewesen wäre

Chaz


----------



## indian66 (30. Januar 2012)

@ chaz Na, da ham wir ja parallel das gleiche geschrieben


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> hehe...


Aber so was von...


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> @ chaz Na, da ham wir ja parallel das gleiche geschrieben



Ich werf mal Swampthing in die Runde und schau mal was raus kommt


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Guter Allrounder für Touren.


----------



## toje (30. Januar 2012)

junge junge, was`n hier los...winterdepris, oder watt!?

euch fahre ich doch sogar mit slicks in grund und boden!!!


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> euch fahre ich doch sogar mit slicks in grund und boden!!!


Au ja....mach mal.


----------



## BenderB (30. Januar 2012)

Hundewelpen?


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hundewelpen?


Noch nicht!


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> junge junge, was`n hier los...winterdepris, oder watt!?
> 
> euch fahre ich doch sogar mit slicks in grund und boden!!!



Also quasi mit Swampthings bei Nässe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Also quasi mit Swampthings bei Nässe


Geht wunderbar.


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Der setzt sich mit sicherheit nicht zu, stimmt


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Der setzt sich mit sicherheit nicht zu, stimmt


Eben. Drum.


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Januar 2012)

Ihr werdet DerC und mich bald mit unseren Demos auf ne Tour mitnehmen dürfen

Follow the link and this link too


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ihr werdet DerC und mich bald mit unseren Demos auf ne Tour mitnehmen dürfen
> 
> Follow the link and this link too


 
So, hab grad die Talas ans Demo geschraubt...muß mir nur noch überlegen wo ich den Umwerfer befestige.....
Es gibt Leute die schämen sich ja für nix....da kann ich ja gleich Schwalbe fahrn.....

Edit: Ach ja, such immernoch nen Satz MAXXIS Wetscream......


----------



## Kayya (30. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ...muß mir nur noch überlegen wo ich den Umwerfer befestige.....




ach was.. kannst doch per hand umwerfen...tzz...

bestell bei hibike. der boden am berch war grade knüppel hart und bis nächste woche sind auch die wetis da


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

Bin grad zu geizig.......und hab grad auch inoffizielles Teile - und Trikot Bestellverbot von meiner Regierung bekommen.....


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Umwerfer? Wozu dat denn?


----------



## hugecarl (30. Januar 2012)

Ein Kettenblatt trainiert ungemein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ihr werdet DerC und mich bald mit unseren Demos auf ne Tour mitnehmen dürfen



Boah...bergauf auch noch warten....


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Boah...bergauf auch noch warten....


 
Jaja...........


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Sie mich auch. Wieviel Kilo werdet ihr denn demnächst bergauf wuchten?


----------



## toje (30. Januar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ihr werdet DerC und mich bald mit unseren Demos auf ne Tour mitnehmen dürfen
> 
> Follow the link and this link too




ick freu mir!!!


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2012)

mit oder ohne Bike? Wenn mit, DHler oder Enduro ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Januar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> junge junge, was`n hier los...winterdepris, oder watt!?
> 
> euch fahre ich doch sogar mit slicks in grund und boden!!!




Auch OHNE Reifen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> mit oder ohne Bike? Wenn mit, DHler oder Enduro ???



Habe ich nicht was von umgebauten Demos für ´ne Tour gehört?  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Auch OHNE Reifen!!!!



Das wäre für dich doch ´ne Alternative. Du machst die Dinger doch eh immer kapott!!!


----------



## DerC (31. Januar 2012)

Morgen.....


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2012)

Schmusekurs?


----------



## BenderB (31. Januar 2012)

Yeah, FREE HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Guten Morgen meine Lieben


----------



## indian66 (31. Januar 2012)

Tach!


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2012)

Alles Schwutten hier.


----------



## DerC (31. Januar 2012)

Ach weiÃte , nix kann man Dir recht machen.....tssssssð


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2012)

Und morgens bin ich besonders unausstehlich.


----------



## toje (31. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und morgens bin ich besonders unausstehlich.


 

hast du 24h am tag morgens???


----------



## indian66 (31. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und morgens bin ich besonders unausstehlich.



War die einrollerrunde so kagge gestern oder wat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2012)

Einrollern ist erst morgen. 
@Toje: Nur 23 Stunden. Zwischendurch bin ich auch mal nett. Aber nur ein Bisschen.


----------



## BenderB (31. Januar 2012)

Du schläfst nur eine Stunde am Tag?


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2012)

Und bei Vollmond noch nicht einmal das.


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Januar 2012)

Seit wann braucht der Bruder von Chuck Norris schlaf?


----------



## DerC (31. Januar 2012)

Wohl eher die kleine Schwester ^^


----------



## BenderB (31. Januar 2012)

Du meinst: er schläft nicht, er wartet?


----------



## indian66 (31. Januar 2012)

Auf Schlaf?


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2012)

Wtf is Chuck Norris? Barbie, geh mit Ken spielen.


----------



## BenderB (31. Januar 2012)

@Indian: bist Du heute Abend zuhause zwecks Reifen-Abholung?
Denke mal so 19-20 Uhr die Kante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (31. Januar 2012)

hm ich zieh ma wieder minions drauf, wo dat alles am kaputtfrieren ist..

is samstag jemand am berch? bin gg 1130 mitm brandi und 2 weiteren da


----------



## indian66 (31. Januar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> @Indian: bist Du heute Abend zuhause zwecks Reifen-Abholung?
> Denke mal so 19-20 Uhr die Kante.



Sorry gerade erst gelesen...
Wettie brauchste jetzt auch nicht ;-)
Reichen auch racing ralphs momentan. 
Mann war das knochenhart heute.


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Moin Mädels und die, die es werden wollen...


----------



## indian66 (1. Februar 2012)

Nabend


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Irgend jemand hat den Kühlschrank aufgelassen. Fu..ing cold da draussen.


----------



## indian66 (1. Februar 2012)

Hab gestern gedacht mir friert die Birne ein. Schneller als 20 fahrn ist glatter suicide. 
Aber der Boden ist soooo geil trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (1. Februar 2012)

Chuck Noris fÃ¼hrt durch sein kÃ¤ltebedingtes Muskelzittern eine globale ErderwÃ¤rmung herbei!!!
F**k auf Bodenfrost ð
Moin ihr HandschuhtrÃ¤ger ð

PS. Hat jemand meine Handschuh gesehen ?????


----------



## indian66 (1. Februar 2012)

Hab ich mir gestern auf den Sattel gelegt damits nicht so kalt am Hintern ist.


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Besser als zwischen Hose und Ar...  Ich glaube, ich fahre nachher mit 'men TK-Anzug. Dann ist man auch gut gepolstert. Bodenfrost ist doch super. Bloß die 2m darüber müssen ja nicht sein.


----------



## BenderB (1. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Sorry gerade erst gelesen...


Ja, kein Ding. Hatte noch versucht anzurufen, aber die nette Dame am Telefon sagte mir: "Der gewünschte Teilnehmer ist derzeit nicht erreichbar. Es römert mal wieder mit seinem Bike durch den Wald..."

@all: Guten Morgen!


----------



## indian66 (1. Februar 2012)

Habs Klingeln im Wald wohl nicht gehört. Hat so laut gerumpelt am Berch


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Hat das Gebiss so geklappert?


----------



## indian66 (1. Februar 2012)

Die Bremsscheiben


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Festschrauben kann da helfen...


----------



## indian66 (1. Februar 2012)

Sind da Schrauben dran?


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Der Schwerter würde die Dinger wahrscheinlich mit Sekundenkleber festkleben. B-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Schwerter würde die Dinger wahrscheinlich mit Sekundenkleber festkleben. B-)


 

oh oh...
und du willst heute nachmittag mit mir auf tour gehen!?
ick freu mir schon!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Februar 2012)

Für euch 2 Experten


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Für euch 2 Experten


 

in diesem fall ist chaz der experte...so viele schrauben wie der im balch hat, hat der am ganzen radel nicht!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> in diesem fall ist chaz der experte...so viele schrauben wie der im balch hat, hat der am ganzen radel nicht!!!



Aber keine davon locker!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Februar 2012)

Pass auf, dass der Baumfäller dir nicht nen paar Schrauben lockert


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass der Baumfäller dir nicht nen paar Schrauben lockert


Der wird heute mit sich selber beschäftigt sein...


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der wird heute mit sich selber beschäftigt sein...


 

wir werden es sehen...
mal schauen was das training auf dem ergometer wirklich wert ist/war!?


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich zu wenig.... Und noch ´ne Rüsselpest zwischendurch. Aber egal...ich gehe dann unter, aber mit Haltung wie ein Mann!!!


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich zu wenig.... Und noch ´ne Rüsselpest zwischendurch. Aber egal...ich gehe dann unter, aber mit Haltung wie ein Mann!!!


 

die haltung nach deinem letzten abflug hatte aber mal so gar nichts von einem mann!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> die haltung nach deinem letzten abflug hatte aber mal so gar nichts von einem mann!!!



Der war böse.... Ich hatte wenigstens keinen Systemneustart nötig.


----------



## Lazy (1. Februar 2012)

kurze frage chaz - hasse dir eigentlich lock tide auf deine titan-schrauben hauen lassen?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Boden bei euch auch fest gefroren ist... wie wäre es mit Wuppertal... dann geht das da richtig ab!


----------



## DerGraue (1. Februar 2012)

Tach zusammem. Sa ne runde Rocken in Wuppertal ist bestimmt geil zu fahren bei der Kälte.Hab heute ne kleine runde gemacht zu meinem Leidwesen hatte ich Schwalbe Reifen drauf da hab ich mich schon fast aufs Maul gelegt als ich noch gar nicht im Wald war man war das Geil


----------



## Kayya (1. Februar 2012)

diese BÖSEN BÖSEN reifen haben dich einfach nieder gerungen was....

also auf wuppertal hätte ich auch böcke!


----------



## DerC (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin bis Montag raus, sorry.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

@Timmä: Hochfestes sogar!
@DerGraue:  
@Muddy/Toje: Seid ihr gut nach Hause gekommen? Boah...bin ich platt...


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Timmä: Hochfestes sogar!
> @DerGraue:
> @Muddy/Toje: Seid ihr gut nach Hause gekommen? Boah...bin ich platt...




ja, gut angekommen.hat aber ewig gedauert bis ich meine zehen wieder gespürt habe.ne tour zu fahren bei -12 ist ja doch ein wenig krank!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Timmä: Hochfestes sogar!
> @DerGraue:
> @Muddy/Toje: Seid ihr gut nach Hause gekommen? Boah...bin ich platt...




Jau ,

die Lieder sind schon sehhhr schwer....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ja, gut angekommen.hat aber ewig gedauert bis ich meine zehen wieder gespürt habe.ne tour zu fahren bei -12 ist ja doch ein wenig krank!!!




Was für Zehen ???


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Mir hat es, trotz der Quälerei, echt Laune gemacht. Endlich wieder auf´n Rad. Aber viel länger hätte die Runde nicht sein dürfen.


----------



## BenderB (1. Februar 2012)

klingt so, als wäre wieder alles 'back to normal'.
fein!


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Von normal noch entfernt, aber für den ersten Ausritt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mir hat es, trotz der Quälerei, echt Laune gemacht. Endlich wieder auf´n Rad. Aber viel länger hätte die Runde nicht sein dürfen.



wie lang war die runde denn???


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Haste keinen Tacho?   Ich hatte etwas über 30 km inkl. dem widerlichen K2! :kotz:


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Haste keinen Tacho?



der ist der kälte zum opfer geworden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind...eine Frage an die Fachasseln hier: Wieviel Federweg hat ´ne RS Lyrik 2-step?


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind...eine Frage an die Fachasseln hier: Wieviel Federweg hat ´ne RS Lyrik 2-step?




für unsere trails reicht auch eine starrgabel!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> für unsere trails reicht auch eine starrgabel!!!



 Federweg wird überbewertet. Geht das Ding denn jetzt wieder?


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Federweg wird überbewertet. Geht das Ding denn jetzt wieder?




nö, hatte heute keenen bock mehr auf schrauben!!!schnauze voll!!!


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2012)

Ich auch. Morgen muss ich mal die linke Pedale zerlegen. War schon gut Spiel drin. Haue mir jetzt noch ´nen Glühwein in den Kopp.... Bis morgen, Jungx und Mädels.


----------



## toje (1. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich auch. Morgen muss ich mal die linke Pedale zerlegen. War schon gut Spiel drin. Haue mir jetzt noch ´nen Glühwein in den Kopp.... Bis morgen, Jungx und Mädels.




bin auch wech jetzt, gutes nächtle...!


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2012)

Moin, ihr Memmen!!!


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2012)

Tach, Du alleinfahrer!


----------



## DerC (2. Februar 2012)

Moin ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2012)

Ab jetzt wieder für´s Rudelfahren zu haben!!!


----------



## BenderB (2. Februar 2012)

Mooooiiiinnnn!!!
Fahre heute beim Reuber und in Hörde vorbei und bin dann vielleicht schon ab heute Abend für Touren zu haben. Obwohl ich mit meinen verschleimten Bronchen lieber noch etwas warten sollte... ach was, für Euch sollte es so schon reichen 
Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Tag


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2012)

Ich bin erst wieder am WE (Sa/So) auf Tour.


----------



## BenderB (2. Februar 2012)

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welches Rad ich nehmen soll:

http://www.eblogx.com/Bilder/21109/Coole-Cruiser-Fahrraeder/


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Februar 2012)

Sehen doch alle dem Kanadapanzer ähnlich, da hast keinen Mehrwert, bleib also bei deinem


----------



## BenderB (2. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Sehen doch alle dem Kanadapanzer ähnlich, da hast keinen Mehrwert, bleib also bei deinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2012)

Das Modepüppchen wieder....


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Mooooiiiinnnn!!!
> Fahre heute beim Reuber und in Hörde vorbei und bin dann vielleicht schon ab heute Abend für Touren zu haben. Obwohl ich mit meinen verschleimten Bronchen lieber noch etwas warten sollte... ach was, für Euch sollte es so schon reichen
> Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Tag



Wann willste denn losrollern?


----------



## BenderB (2. Februar 2012)

Das kann ich noch nicht sagen. Mal schauen, wann ich von der Arbeit los komme, dann erstmal nach Hause, dann zum Händler, Rad probe fahren, dann wieder heim, dann (FALLS ich das Rad nehme) schick für den Ritt machen und ab dafür.
Willst Du heute auch los? Wo? Wann? Wie lange?


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> los?
> Wo?
> Wann?
> Wie lange?



Ja
ZuHause/Krämer
Egal
Bis das Hirn einfriert, also max 2h?


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Bis das Hirn einfriert, also max 2h?



Weichei!!!


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2012)

Viell FF aufsetzen?


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2012)

Eher suboptimal, denke ich. Hatte gestern unterm Helm noch ´ne dünne Mütze und am Hals ein Tuch bis über die Ohren. Damit ging es dann. Auf den letzten 2 Kilometern sind mir eigentlich nur die Hände fast abgefallen...


----------



## Lazy (2. Februar 2012)

so ich bin samstag um halb 12 am berch bei angesagten minus 10°
kurze buxe!

is jemand dabei?


----------



## Kayya (2. Februar 2012)

Nach dem sogut wie mein ganzes Videozeugs durch ne formatierung gelöscht wurde habe ich mich nochmal ein bissel was zusammen geschnitten


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> so ich bin samstag um halb 12 am berch bei angesagten minus 10°
> kurze buxe!
> 
> is jemand dabei?



Kurze Buxe is ok (und ne lange drunter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (3. Februar 2012)

Genau so funktioniert das


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

@Kayya: Nice!  
@Timä: Noch oder schon wach?


----------



## Lazy (3. Februar 2012)

Schon diesmal!arbeit ruft


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> Schon diesmal!arbeit ruft



Arbeit ist ein *********.


----------



## indian66 (3. Februar 2012)

Tach allerseits. 
Lecker -15 hier im Sauerland. :-(


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Hier sagt das Thermometer -13 Grad. Bibber....


----------



## DerC (3. Februar 2012)

Moin Ihr Gefrierbrandmeister 

Sagt mal, fährt einer von Euch die Kombi Leatt Brace/O'neal MadAss ???


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Die meisten haben was von 661 am Balch.


----------



## DerGraue (3. Februar 2012)

Moin. So morgen gehts nach Wuppertal bei gefühlten -20 grad ich weiß noch gar nicht was ich anziehen soll!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Den Borat-Dress.


----------



## DerGraue (3. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Den Borat-Dress.


Na ja immer noch besser als ständig das OP Leibchen zu tragen du Balsaknochen


----------



## Kayya (3. Februar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Moin. So morgen gehts nach Wuppertal bei gefühlten -20 grad ich weiß noch gar nicht was ich anziehen soll!?









Das soll helfen..und sieht gut aus auf dem trail


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Na ja immer noch besser als ständig das OP Leibchen zu tragen du Balsaknochen



Lach... Sieh du mal zu, dass du 'nen Tourenbock bekommst, Knickebein.


----------



## BenderB (3. Februar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Das soll helfen..und sieht gut aus auf dem trail




da solltest Du nur aufpassen, dass Dein Grillwürstchen nicht zu sehr duftet, sonst wollen nachher alle mal abbeißen :kotz:


----------



## DerGraue (3. Februar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Das soll helfen..und sieht gut aus auf dem trail


Geil sogar mit Mavic Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (3. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Lach... Sieh du mal zu, dass du 'nen Tourenbock bekommst, Knickebein.


Der Tourenbock kommt dauert noch ein bischen Sprödling


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Gummiknie...


----------



## DerGraue (3. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gummiknie...


Bald nicht mehr


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Hast du einen Termin?


----------



## toje (3. Februar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Na ja immer noch besser als ständig das OP Leibchen zu tragen du Balsaknochen


 

Wie Geil ist der denn!!!!!


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Da hatter wieder Spässken, ne?!


----------



## BenderB (3. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Da hatter wieder Spässken, ne?!


ich wage zu behaupten: nicht nur er


----------



## DerC (3. Februar 2012)

benderb schrieb:


> ich wage zu behaupten: Nicht nur er :d


 
:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Ihr seid doch alle doooooooof!


----------



## BenderB (3. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle doooooooof!









(wer es nicht kennt: http://youtu.be/LJP1DphOWPs* )*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Für Bodo:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3271


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)




----------



## BenderB (3. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für Bodo:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3271


ist das wie bei Handys und Laptops: je kleiner, desto teurer? 5.5x3.5cm = 952 Euro, 7x4cm = 0.00 Euro:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2795


----------



## Lazy (3. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für Bodo:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3271




nich nur fürn grauen, aber nich für den preis, es sei denn die evo titan hängt am aufkleber dran ... 
mein china-bomber macht grad scheinbar n ungefragten druckausgleich und leckt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich wage zu behaupten: nicht nur er


Jau!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Februar 2012)

Los Ihr Weichfritten, 

kommt mit nach Woppertal, macht bestimmt mächtig Laune!!!, high noon bei den bergischen Gefrierasseln...


----------



## Lazy (3. Februar 2012)

mir tut der berch ersma besser... 
aber demnächst gerne - der rainer meinte schon wäre lustig
also ich bin 1130 am berch um das nochmal festzuhalten


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Februar 2012)

Heut in ...


----------



## Lazy (3. Februar 2012)

und wie schnell warse mit den skiern?
inkl steinfeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (3. Februar 2012)

Den Freeride runter wäre bestimmt lustig


----------



## Kayya (3. Februar 2012)

Wann düst ihr los nach wuppertal?

Ich komme mit.


----------



## DerC (3. Februar 2012)

Sollen wir nicht alle lieber Montag fahren???? Da ist es viel besser und außerdem hab ich am WE Dienst......


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Nur so zur Info, ihr Pfosten: Morgen Tour um 14 Uhr ab Augustinum.


----------



## indian66 (3. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info, ihr Pfosten: Morgen Tour um 14 Uhr ab Augustinum.



Tourenassel, Du ;-)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Sollen wir nicht alle lieber Montag fahren???? Da ist es viel besser und außerdem hab ich am WE Dienst......


Wer hat schon in der Woche frei??????

Selbständige mal ausgenommen

@kayyaab 11.00 Uhr gehts los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (4. Februar 2012)

Wer hat denn schon am WE frei!?  Ich will auch mal nach Wuppertal!!!Aber nächstes WE habe ich laaanges Wochenende!!! 

Für Asselmann: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aempfer-M-Bronze-SALE-::30446.html?refID=totd


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Selbständige mal ausgenommen



Eeeeeyyyyy!!! 


toje schrieb:


> Für Asselmann: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aempfer-M-Bronze-SALE-::30446.html?refID=totd



Zu wenige Zylinder und zu wenig Hubraum....


----------



## toje (4. Februar 2012)

Komm schon...der Rahmen ist doch echt ein Schnapp!!!


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden!!! Für den gebrechlichen Mann wäre Größe M auch okay. Da muss er sich nicht so verrenken...    Ist aber auch kein Bimbobike, ne?!


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> und wie schnell warse mit den skiern?


Mich wundert eher die dezente Farbwahl bei den Skiern und den Stöcken. Von daher ist das Bild wohl eher geklaut...


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2012)

Hihi.... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9170908&postcount=1


----------



## toje (4. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hihi.... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9170908&postcount=1


 

sehr sehr geil...!!!


----------



## Kayya (4. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wer hat schon in der Woche frei??????
> 
> Selbständige mal ausgenommen
> 
> @kayyaab 11.00 Uhr gehts los!




Shit ich bin wohl raus!...schnodderarlam... bevor ich morgen ganz falch liege muss ich wohl oder übel heute aus radfahren verzichten


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mich wundert eher die dezente Farbwahl bei den Skiern und den Stöcken. Von daher ist das Bild wohl eher geklaut...



Morgen Chatz!
Keine Angst, die Ski haben ne auffällige Farbe. Ist nen neon-gelb-grün ähnlich dem vom 2011er Demo Framekit, aber bei Ski kann man sich das nicht aussuchen, gibts halt nur in einer Farbe das Modell


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Morgen Chatz!
> Keine Angst, die Ski haben ne auffällige Farbe. Ist nen neon-gelb-grün ähnlich dem vom 2011er Demo Framekit...



Danke, dass du mich nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (4. Februar 2012)

Ui, gerade von Arne erfahren das sich Torsten Rautenberger ziemlich zerlegt hat.Das hat er mir bei Facebook geschrieben: "Er war letztes WE mit seiner dirt gang in Wuppertal wicked woods. Wollte in einen Holzpool dropen, ging aber nach hinten los. Doppelter Kieferbruch, Handgelenk durch und Zähne weg! Er liegt in Solingen. Habe ihn am Di besucht, da ging es ihm schon wieder ganz gut. Sah nur extrem ******* aus."

Junge Junge...


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2012)

Alter. Ist das übel!!!


----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2012)

Tach Jau das ist echt übel mit Thorsten gute besserung von mir. Heute in Wuppertal war echt Kalt aber auch echt geil die Strecke bei trockenheit zu Rocken sehr schnell ( wenn man die richtigen Reifen drauf hat) ne Muddy


----------



## Lazy (4. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mich wundert eher die dezente Farbwahl bei den Skiern und den Stöcken. Von daher ist das Bild wohl eher geklaut...




OH das hab ich nicht bedacht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach Jau das ist echt übel mit Thorsten gute besserung von mir. Heute in Wuppertal war echt Kalt aber auch echt geil die Strecke bei trockenheit zu Rocken sehr schnell ( wenn man die richtigen Reifen drauf hat) ne Muddy




Jo ,

war ziemlich anstrengend gegen das Hinterrad anzuarbeiten, mann 


bin ich platt, erstmal auf dem Sofa eingeschlagen und Ihm erlegen!


----------



## DerGraue (4. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo ,
> 
> war ziemlich anstrengend gegen das Hinterrad anzuarbeiten, mann
> 
> ...


 Ja war auch so recht anstrengend bin auch ganz schön Platt


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2012)

Ich aber auch. Ich bin aber auch hoch gefahren....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich aber auch. Ich bin aber auch hoch gefahren....


Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall..


----------



## indian66 (4. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall..



Wie gemein 
Aber hoch gekommen isser schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## << Treki (4. Februar 2012)

> Aber hoch gekommen isser schonmal!/QUOTE]
> 
> Ja in dem alter hat man damit schon mal Probleme - habe ich so gelesen ^^
> Aber dann kann es ja jetzt abgehen!!!!


----------



## indian66 (4. Februar 2012)

Hehe vorsicht Du Jugendlicher!


----------



## Philmn (5. Februar 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/240660/



Hi!
Falls wer Interesse hat, unser neuer Film kommt demnächst..
(NEUER Film??)
(Demnächst??)


vielleicht bleibts auch nur bei dem Trailer und noch nem Trailer und noch nem Trailer und noch....... und die Filme davor WOLLT ihr gar nich sehen....


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall..


Gut, dass du näher am Boden bist. Hihi...  


<< Treki schrieb:


> Ja in dem alter hat man damit schon mal Probleme - habe ich so gelesen ^^
> Aber dann kann es ja jetzt abgehen!!!!


Pöh!!! Bin ich der Graue, oder watt?


----------



## Lazy (5. Februar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/240660/


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Februar 2012)

Bei mit bleibt das Video ab dem ausparken des Womo schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (5. Februar 2012)

ach nicht schlecht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1003164  bitte die kommentare lesen!!!


----------



## Philmn (5. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Bei mit bleibt das Video ab dem ausparken des Womo schwarz




habbich wohl die länge nich richtig eingestellt... teil 2 folgt.!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Februar 2012)

Ok  aber cool gemacht der erste Teil! Sieht schonmal gut aus!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Februar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> habbich wohl die länge nich richtig eingestellt... teil 2 folgt.!!!


Jo

der Anfang ist schonmal vielversprechend....


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ach nicht schlecht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1003164  bitte die kommentare lesen!!!



Auch nicht übel.

@all: Mittwoch NR bei Vollmond um 17 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## DerGraue (5. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich aber auch. Ich bin aber auch hoch gefahren....


 Ja das liegt dir auch das hochfahren beim runterfahren haste ja auch wieder ruckzuck das Leibchen an


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auch nicht übel.
> 
> @all: Mittwoch NR bei Vollmond um 17 Uhr bei Krämer?




Klingt gut...hauptsache der Schwerter hat sein Gäbelschen wieder auf Errektion getrimmt...


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2012)

Moin allerseits!


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

@Grauer: Ja....das von 661.
@Muddy: Lass mal, dann hat er wieder ´ne Ausrede. 
@the rest: Tach auch!!!


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

Zum Mittwoch hin soll es ja ganz schön warm werden.... http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104170&wahl=vorhersage
Also 17 Uhr bei Krämer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (6. Februar 2012)

treffen der lumen-ladys?


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

Lumen oder Lumpen?


----------



## Lazy (6. Februar 2012)

lumpen wohl weniger denk ich ma - oder hat einer schon die TLD 2012 sackleinen-kollektion?


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

Sackleinen sind bei dem Wetter zu kalt...


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2012)

Zwiebelprinzip


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

Schlimmer als letzte Woche wird es ja nicht sein.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2012)

-17° um 8Uhr in Augsburg und mein Auto stand in der Tiefgarage bei +5° 

Ein echter Schnapper, falls noch wer nen LRS braucht


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

Voll das Angebot.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2012)

Aus der Beschreibung der Platzangst Traitech Jacke:



> 5000mm Wassersäule - für Dichtheit auf dem Trail



Die Wasserpfeife quasi immer am Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

Für den kleinen Tauchgäng zwischendurch...


----------



## Kayya (6. Februar 2012)

jetzt wird mir einiges klar! seit dem ich die jacke habe bin ich wesentlich entspannter auf den trails unterwegs....klar... es liegt an der Dichtheit...

Servus miteinander...


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

Hauptsache der Träger ist ganz dicht.


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Aus der Beschreibung der Platzangst Traitech Jacke:
> 
> 
> 
> Die Wasserpfeife quasi immer am Mann



Taucht dat Mäntelchen denn wat?


----------



## Kayya (6. Februar 2012)

ich find die ziemlich gut....habe aber auch net so den vergleich. super viele belÃ¼ftungs mÃ¶glichkeiten machen die jacke halt bei fast jedem wetter tragbar. bin ziemlich zufrieden damit.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radjacken/platzangst-trailtech-black/239684.html

hier fÃ¼r nen guten kurs. bruegelmann hat auch noch gutscheinaktionen (10euro Produktbewertung und 20â¬ shopbewertung)

edit: nur als regenjacke ist ist sie etwas groÃ zum verstauen im rucksack


----------



## BenderB (6. Februar 2012)

Habe die Jacke auch und finde sie klasse. Sobald es zu warm oder zu frisch wird, machste einen Zipper mehr auf oder zu. Aber auch ich habe keine wirkliche Vergleichswerte anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (6. Februar 2012)

Ist diese Woche von Euch Chaoten jemand am Berch oder Kalwes ???
Hab die Woche mal wieder frei...


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> ich find die ziemlich gut....habe aber auch net so den vergleich. super viele belüftungs möglichkeiten machen die jacke halt bei fast jedem wetter tragbar. bin ziemlich zufrieden damit.
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radjacken/platzangst-trailtech-black/239684.html
> 
> ...


Hört sich doch lecker an,
wie fällt das Teil denn aus bzw bin 1,91groß  und dürr, 
wat nehm ich denn fürne Größe? M?
(ohne Panzer drunter)


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2012)

Platzangst fällt zwar groß aus, aber M ist eher so bis 185 menschen gedacht, bei dir sollte wohl nen L passen


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2012)

Na dann mach ich wohl mal die Probebestellung in L


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Platzangst fällt zwar groß aus...


Der Name ist Programm.


----------



## DerGraue (6. Februar 2012)

Moin. Am SA ne runde nach Wuppertal das wär schon was macht irgendwie Bock die Strecke


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2012)

Wie war es denn bei gefrorenem Boden? Nen paar Sprünge mitgenommen oder nur die krause Assel drüber gejagt?


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie war es denn bei gefrorenem Boden? Nen paar Sprünge mitgenommen oder nur die krause Assel drüber gejagt?


----------



## DerGraue (6. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie war es denn bei gefrorenem Boden? Nen paar Sprünge mitgenommen oder nur die krause Assel drüber gejagt?


 Die krause Assel brauchst du nicht rüberjagen die macht das ganz freiwillig. Ja so zwei gute Sprünge stehen noch aus aber ich denke beim nächsten mal nehme ich die mit und die andern sind unspringbar ach ja die krause Assel hat den zweitlängsten Table überasselt


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Februar 2012)

Mit dem dicken YT? Respekt! Hat er dabei mit den armen geflattert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (6. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Mit dem dicken YT? Respekt! Hat er dabei mit den armen geflattert?


 Nein er hat den Helm abgenommen und die Haare haben den rest übernommen


----------



## BenderB (6. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Ui, gerade von Arne erfahren das sich Torsten Rxxxx ziemlich zerlegt hat.Das hat er mir bei Facebook geschrieben: "Er war letztes WE mit seiner dirt gang in Wuppertal wicked woods. Wollte in einen Holzpool dropen, ging aber nach hinten los. Doppelter Kieferbruch, Handgelenk durch und Zähne weg! Er liegt in Solingen. Habe ihn am Di besucht, da ging es ihm schon wieder ganz gut. Sah nur extrem ******* aus."
> 
> Junge Junge...



Ach Du Schei$$e!!!!!
Trotz Fullface??!!


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2012)

Wohl eher beim dirten denke ich...


----------



## Kayya (6. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist diese Woche von Euch Chaoten jemand am Berch oder Kalwes ???
> Hab die Woche mal wieder frei...



Ich habe von heute bis nächsten Montag jeden tag dienst. am mittwoch habe ich aber nur team bis 13uhr dann können wir gerne ne runde drehen


----------



## Kayya (6. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hört sich doch lecker an,
> wie fällt das Teil denn aus bzw bin 1,91groß  und dürr,
> wat nehm ich denn fürne Größe? M?
> (ohne Panzer drunter)



also ich bin knapp 190 und trage L die sitzt super und es passt auch noch nen panzer drunter


an alle: Hat jemand noch nen altes dirt bike über? kostengünstig und pumptrack tauglich...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Wie war es denn bei gefrorenem Boden? Nen paar Sprünge mitgenommen oder nur die krause Assel drüber gejagt?


Pass mal auf dass Dich die Assel nicht woanders hinjagt du bunte Suppenschüssel..


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> also ich bin knapp 190 und trage L die sitzt super und es passt auch noch nen panzer drunter
> 
> 
> an alle: Hat jemand noch nen altes dirt bike über? kostengünstig und pumptrack tauglich...



Danke für den Tip,
hab mal M und L bestellt, eine wird schon passen...


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Pass mal auf dass Dich die Assel nicht woanders hinjagt du bunte Suppenschüssel..



Made my day! 

Moin Mädels. Wer ist denn morgen beim NR dabei?


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

Moin!
Moi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

Tres bien.


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2012)

Verdammt.......Wecker gestellt und trotzdem nicht der erste..
Ihr leidet doch alle an seniler Bettflucht...
Kalt......wieder ins Bett geh.......bis spädder.....

Ach ja....MOIN IHR LUSCHEN !!!!!

@Kayya : Mittwoch passt, meld Dich


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

Hmm sommerliche -15,5 hier


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Verdammt.......Wecker gestellt und trotzdem nicht der erste..


Der frühe Wurm vögelt....oder so ähnlich, ne?!


DerC schrieb:


> Ihr leidet doch alle an seniler Bettflucht...


Du kommst auch noch in das Alter, wo man beim pinkeln schon wieder pinkeln muss.


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

Korrigier: -16,5


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hmm sommerliche -15,5 hier



Egal, morgen werden es gemütliche -5 Grad beim NR sein. Total warm also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Egal, morgen werden es gemütliche -5 Grad beim NR sein. Total warm also.



Kurz-kurz also?


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kurz-kurz also?



Kurze Buxe gibbet erst wieder ab 0 Grad aufwärts.


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der frühe Wurm vögelt....oder so ähnlich, ne?!
> 
> Du kommst auch noch in das Alter, wo man beim pinkeln schon wieder pinkeln muss.


 

oder so.....


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

bzgl. Nightride:
irgendwie taut meine Karre bei diesen Temperaturen nicht so richtig auf. verstehe ich gar nicht  Zudem habe ich morgen nen Siemens Workshop bis 17:30, da wird das eh nix (@chaz und toje: nein, es handelt sich nicht um einen Herd o.ä.. aber egal, aus Eurer Richtung wird ja doch wieder ein - ach was sage ich - werden mehrere doofe Sprüche kommen )
versuche heute aber mal mit ÖPNV bei dem Laden vorbeizufahren und das Teil zu begutachten.

@Indian: ich war bei der Jacke nicht sicher, ob ich L brauche, dachte dann, damit der Panzer noch drunter passt nehm ich vorsichtshalber XL: da ist jetzt noch Platz für eine weitere Person  Falls jemand mal schön gewärmt mitfahren möchte  also L sollte es wirklich tun...


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

Dumme Sprüche? Ich doch nicht, du Drückeberger.


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> bzgl. Nightride:
> irgendwie taut meine Karre bei diesen Temperaturen nicht so richtig auf. verstehe ich gar nicht  Zudem habe ich morgen nen Siemens Workshop bis 17:30, da wird das eh nix (@chaz und toje: nein, es handelt sich nicht um einen Herd o.ä.. aber egal, aus Eurer Richtung wird ja doch wieder ein - ach was sage ich - werden mehrere doofe Sprüche kommen )
> versuche heute aber mal mit ÖPNV bei dem Laden vorbeizufahren und das Teil zu begutachten.
> 
> @Indian: ich war bei der Jacke nicht sicher, ob ich L brauche, dachte dann, damit der Panzer noch drunter passt nehm ich vorsichtshalber XL: da ist jetzt noch Platz für eine weitere Person  Falls jemand mal schön gewärmt mitfahren möchte  also L sollte es wirklich tun...



Schaun mer mal, hab ja beides geordert...


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dumme Sprüche? Ich doch nicht, du Drückeberger.


nix da "Drückeberger"!! 
würde sogar mit dem ÖPNV anreisen, wenn es zeitlich klappen würde...


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> nix da "Drückeberger"!!
> würde sogar mit dem ÖPNV anreisen, wenn es zeitlich klappen würde...



Passt der Bus denn übern Berch???


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> nix da "Drückeberger"!!
> würde sogar mit dem ÖPNV anreisen, wenn es zeitlich klappen würde...



Samstag hast du die nächste Chance. Hast also ein paar Tage für'ne passende Ausrede...


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

wart's nur ab, Bürschchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich warte. Das wird ein Spaß.  Und auf die Ausrede bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

Brauche keine Ausreden, wenn ich wirklich versagen sollte, dann geb ich das offen und ehrlich zu. Ich muss ja auch nicht in ALLEM immer der Beste sein


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Brauche keine Ausreden, wenn ich wirklich versagen sollte, dann geb ich das offen und ehrlich zu. Ich muss ja auch nicht in ALLEM immer der Beste sein



Dafür haben wir ja auch den Schwerter, ne?!


----------



## toje (7. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir ja auch den Schwerter, ne?!




jau, im augenblick habe ich mir die beste erkältung von allen eingefangen.ihr dürft also morgen ohne mich los...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Februar 2012)

Son Schiet, 

hab mich schon wieder auf die Verwünschungen der Gabel, der Kälte, diverser verlustiger Teile und aller Mitfahrenden gefreut....


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

Also watt datt neue Bike angeht:
wäre ich abergläubisch, würde ich die Finger von dem Ding lassen:
- beim ersten mal anschauen hatte der Laden schon zu
- beim zweiten mal hinfahren ist mir die Karre auf dem Weg dorthin verreckt und ich war den ganzen Nachmittag mit der Heimreise beschäftigt bei der Saukälte
- beim dritten mal habe ich extra eher Feierabend gemacht und bin mit dem ÖPNV hin, sagt der Verkäufer: "ja, normalerweise kann man damit ne Probefahrt machen, nur heute nicht" dabei hatte ich ja extra ein paar Tage vorher angerufen und Bescheid gesagt, dass ich wegen Autopanne in den nächsten Tagen vorbei komme 
- dann hat er es doch so halbwegs hingedengelt (es fehlten die passenden Schrauben für das große Kettenblatt, da er die in das aktuelle Bike von dem Besitzer umgeschlossert hat) und ich konnte das Bike wenigstens vorsichtig antesten
- am Ende sagte er dann noch, dass zu dem Kaufpreis noch Betrag X als Verkäuferprovision drauf kommen
Ich glaube eine höhere Macht versucht mich von dem Kauf des Rades abzuhalten 

Die Probefahrt selber war allerdings schon gut, gefällt mir der Hobel, könnt ich mich dran gewöhnen 

Baucht man so ne Luftpumpe für den Dämpfer hinten, oder reicht das, wenn man den alle Jubeljahre mal beim Händler aufpumpen lässt? Und falls ja: was kostet ein brauchbares Ding?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Also watt datt neue Bike angeht:
> wäre ich abergläubisch, würde ich die Finger von dem Ding lassen:
> - beim ersten mal anschauen hatte der Laden schon zu
> - beim zweiten mal hinfahren ist mir die Karre auf dem Weg dorthin verreckt und ich war den ganzen Nachmittag mit der Heimreise beschäftigt bei der Saukälte
> ...




Klingt irgendwie nach:  Lass es !


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kling irgendwie nach:  Lass es !


irgendwie schon, aber das Rad selber war ja okay.
und da Holger den Verkäufer kennt gehe ich auch davon aus, dass das Rad in Ordnung ist. und der Preis.
ich werde mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## Kayya (7. Februar 2012)

scheiss Kama auf jeden fall 
was soll es denn fürn hobel werden?

pumpe beim luftdämpfer macht auf jeden fall sinn, aber fürs erste kannste zum einstellen auch bei mitfahrern schnorren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (7. Februar 2012)

Tach auch. So der termin für meine Knie OP steht fest 02.04 dann hab ich noch 7 Wochen um wieder fit zu werden das wird knapp


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

Canyon Torque FR mit Lyrik 2 Step Air Modell 2009...


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch. So der termin für meine Knie OP steht fest 02.04 dann hab ich noch 7 Wochen um wieder fit zu werden das wird knapp


drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Son Schiet,
> 
> hab mich schon wieder auf die Verwünschungen der Gabel, der Kälte, diverser verlustiger Teile und aller Mitfahrenden gefreut....



Irgendwas wird schon schief gehen...

@Grauer: Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das alles gut läuft.
@Bender: Wenn du dich auf der Kiste wohl fühlst, dann schlag zu. Dann hast du für Samstag auch keine Ausrede...    Und kaufe dir ´nen großen Akku und ein paar Kabel...dann funzt die Gabel per Tauchsiederprinzip auch bei der Kälte.    ´ne günstige Dämpferpumpe gibbet bei Decathlon.


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

Ne Dämpferpumpe hab ich noch 
Ebenso wie nen wettie


----------



## toje (7. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Canyon Torque FR mit Lyrik 2 Step Air Modell 2009...



Top Gabel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf der Kiste wohl fühlst, dann schlag zu.


okay, wohl gefühlt habe ich mich darauf von Anfang an. Sogar deutlich besser, als ich es mir gedacht hätte. ist sehr bequem und dennoch wendig. Zumindest im Vergleich zum Norco 



chaz schrieb:


> Dann hast du für Samstag auch keine Ausrede...


ja, doch. ich denke, dass ich das Bike erst Anfang nächster Woche abholen kann, weil er die fehlenden Schrauben/Hülsen erst heute bestellt hat.


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

Und wofür soll das Rad sein? 
Hast doch eins für rauf und eins für runter.


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2012)

Das sollte das Cube ersetzen.
mit dem 100mm Hardtail rappelt es doch schon sehr krass wenn der Untergrund ruppig wird, geschweige denn Drops oder Steinfelder.
Das Canyon ist da schon ne andere Liga. Bin eben mal ein paar Treppen runtergasselt: kein Vergleich.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Irgendwas wird schon schief gehen...
> 
> @Grauer: Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das alles gut läuft.
> @Bender: Wenn du dich auf der Kiste wohl fühlst, dann schlag zu. Dann hast du für Samstag auch keine Ausrede...    Und kaufe dir ´nen großen Akku und ein paar Kabel...dann funzt die Gabel per Tauchsiederprinzip auch bei der Kälte.    ´ne günstige Dämpferpumpe gibbet bei Decathlon.




Hab heut mal die Nabe zerrupft, Opfer von Port de soleil.....schön Schlamm im Innenraum, aber günstige Lager, hab 10 Stück für 7,50 bestellt, wenn jemand mal Hinterachslager braucht, ich kann jetzt aus dem Vollen schöpfen..


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Das sollte das Cube ersetzen.
> mit dem 100mm Hardtail rappelt es doch schon sehr krass wenn der Untergrund ruppig wird, geschweige denn Drops oder Steinfelder.
> Das Canyon ist da schon ne andere Liga. Bin eben mal ein paar Treppen runtergasselt: kein Vergleich.



OK so macht's Sinn


----------



## Lazy (7. Februar 2012)

@grauer: biste dann erstmal n paar tage weg vom fenster oder wird ambulant operiert?


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2012)

@Bender: Was fehlt denn noch? Kettenblattschrauben, oder was?Hätte ich noch... 
@Muddy: Welche Lagergröße?


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2012)

Bevor ich es vergesse: Moin, ihr Weichspüler!


----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2012)

Tach auch!
Voll die Hitze heute


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2012)

Jau, voll warm.

P.S. Schaut mal in die IG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (8. Februar 2012)

wer kommt den jetzt mit Berg ab fahren?


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2012)

Ich nicht. Bin nachher auf Tour.


----------



## Kayya (8. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Bin nachher auf Tour.



euch viel spaß. ich freu mich noch ein bisssel über die Sonne am Berch.


----------



## DerC (8. Februar 2012)

Bin erst wieder ab Samstag dabei


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> euch viel spaß.


Danke. Dir auch.


----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2012)

Hab mom kleines Terminprob. 
Hoffe ich schaffe es bis um 5. :/


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab mom kleines Terminprob.
> Hoffe ich schaffe es bis um 5. :/



Hat doch geklappt. Mir ist jetzt auch wieder warm. Glühwein sei Dank!


----------



## DerC (8. Februar 2012)

An die Bergab-Fraktion: Was geht denn jetzt am Samstag genau? Kalwes, Berch, W'Tal ??? Hab sogar schon Willingen gehört
Und wer ist mit dabei? Oder lieber Sonntag?


----------



## Kayya (8. Februar 2012)

Ahhh ich habe langes wochenende. freitag aufsamstag dienst und Sonntag auf Montag!....da wird wohl nix gehen... 

Am Berch war es sehr schön! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat doch geklappt. Mir ist jetzt auch wieder warm. Glühwein sei Dank!




Ey wo warste denn , 

war um 5 Uhr bei Krämer und keiner da , ans Handy gehste auch nich !

Kehr kehr....

Bin 2 Stunden allein rumgeasselt und getz platt wie ne Flunder...

Lager :6902-2RS


----------



## Lazy (8. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> An die Bergab-Fraktion: Was geht denn jetzt am Samstag genau? Kalwes, Berch, W'Tal ??? Hab sogar schon Willingen gehört
> Und wer ist mit dabei? Oder lieber Sonntag?




ich assel wohl erstmal zum berch.


----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ey wo warste denn ,
> 
> war um 5 Uhr bei Krämer und keiner da , ans Handy gehste auch nich !
> 
> ...



Hey wir haben bis 6 nach 5 in der eiseskälte gewartet und sind dann zum Berch geasselt...
Wann warst Du denn da???


----------



## indian66 (9. Februar 2012)

Moin Mädels!


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2012)

Moin together!!


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ey wo warste denn ,
> 
> war um 5 Uhr bei Krämer und keiner da , ans Handy gehste auch nich !
> 
> ...


Handy hatte ich auf lautlos. Mag ja nicht gestört werden, wenn ich auf andere Leute in der Kälte warte, ne?! Haben aber anstandshalber die Achim-Gedenkminuten gewartet...   Platt war ich aber auch.


DerC schrieb:


> An die Bergab-Fraktion: Was geht denn jetzt am Samstag genau? Kalwes, Berch, W'Tal ??? Hab sogar schon Willingen gehört
> Und wer ist mit dabei? Oder lieber Sonntag?


In ein paar Wochen bin ich auch wieder dabei. Erst mal noch etwas Kondition aufbauen.


----------



## DerGraue (9. Februar 2012)

Tach Also ich hätte Bock auf Wuppertal am SA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach Also ich hätte Bock auf Wuppertal am SA


Immer noch keinen Tourenbock?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hey wir haben bis 6 nach 5 in der eiseskälte gewartet und sind dann zum Berch geasselt...
> Wann warst Du denn da???


Grrr war um 7 nach 5 da....


----------



## indian66 (9. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Grrr war um 7 nach 5 da....



Rufste mich halt demnächst an,
ich hab´s Handy immer auf LAUT


----------



## Philmn (9. Februar 2012)

hi!
morgen jemand am ofen?


----------



## Lazy (9. Februar 2012)

hmm wollt samstag - wann biste da?


----------



## Philmn (9. Februar 2012)

sa mussich arbeiten, fr ab 12!


----------



## Lazy (9. Februar 2012)

args. ich würd mit einladen und einpacken erst halb 4 frühestens schaffen. bis dahin bist du tod!


----------



## Philmn (9. Februar 2012)

dann fahr ich halt um 1 los und bin um 2 da, passt schon!


----------



## Lazy (9. Februar 2012)

nagut! dann werd ich mich morgen zähneknirschend in die thermosachen tüten und zum berg flitzen


----------



## Philmn (10. Februar 2012)

wunderbar!
ich fahr dann morgen mal wieder ne TOUR mit meinem TOUREN-DOWNHILLER.
hauptsache fahren...ne?
vielleicht vorher beim reuba vorbei paar handschuhe holen würd wohl sinn machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (10. Februar 2012)

Moin meine Damen!


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin meine Damen!



Auch so....


----------



## DerC (10. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auch so....


 
Aaha.......


----------



## indian66 (10. Februar 2012)

Alles im Lack?


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2012)

Jau, alles blau. Also der Lack...


----------



## Kayya (10. Februar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> hauptsache fahren...



 fertig für heute...und auf ins lange arbeitswochenende




vielleicht komme ich morgen ab 15/16uhr noch zum fahren. ist dann wer berg ab mäßig unterwegs?

Muss Der C nächste woche arbeiten? ich habe nächste woche ordentlich frei


----------



## DerC (10. Februar 2012)

Hm...ja....frei nicht direkt, hab Nachdienst..aber ne Runde Berch oder Kalwes ist wohl drin.....

Wer ist denn morgen wo unterwegs ???


----------



## BenderB (10. Februar 2012)

grad mal ne kleine Testrunde gemacht: schön wars!  aber kalt! zumindest an den Ohren und nach 1,5h auch an den Füßen.
@chaz: Algengrütze, auf dem Canyon ist die absenkbare Sattelstütze 5cm zu kurz. noch okay, aber etwas mehr wär super. Auf dem Cube passte sie perfekt. Aber total geil so ein Teil, absolut praktisch!
Das Video ist eher nicht so spannend, nur ein Test mit dem ChestMount. Können die Tage ja mal was spannendes filmen  Wilde Verfolgungsjagden, Baumstumpfgeassel,...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> grad mal ne kleine Testrunde gemacht: schön wars!  aber kalt! zumindest an den Ohren und nach 1,5h auch an den Füßen.
> @chaz: Algengrütze, auf dem Canyon ist die absenkbare Sattelstütze 5cm zu kurz. noch okay, aber etwas mehr wär super. Auf dem Cube passte sie perfekt. Aber total geil so ein Teil, absolut praktisch!
> Das Video ist eher nicht so spannend, nur ein Test mit dem ChestMount. Können die Tage ja mal was spannendes filmen  Wilde Verfolgungsjagden, Baumstumpfgeassel,...


Mann mann ,lässt sich vom Zug überholen, was für ein Loser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> schön wars!  aber kalt! nach 1,5h 5cm zu kurz. noch okay, aber etwas mehr wär super. Aber total geil so ein Teil, absolut praktisch!


Wo treibst du dich eigentlich rum?


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Februar 2012)

@BenderB
Hättest am Schluß aber besser die andere Seite der Bahnlinie genommen und schön die Hausrunden mal aus einer anderen Perspektive zu sehen
@Holger
Schöner Bericht in der Rundschau, aber jetzt bin ich ja mal auf die Forstarbeiten gespannt. Das hört sich ja nicht gerade gut an. Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2012)

@Jens: Da bin ich auch gespannt. Ein Gespräch mit den Förstern ist noch in Planung.


----------



## Lazy (11. Februar 2012)

nachdem ich gestern durchgefroren bin, wärm ich heut auf 

seid ihr morgen in w-tal ?


----------



## schwerter (11. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht haben wir Glück und es bleibt uns noch ne Line nach den Forstarbeiten. Bericht war klasse. Eine Seite übers DH, RESPEKT
Schade nur, dass unser Sport so in den Dreck gezogen wird, durch Leute die am Berch ne Müllhalde hinterlassen oder sich wie die Axt im Wald benehmen.


----------



## DerC (11. Februar 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @BenderB
> Hättest am Schluß aber besser die andere Seite der Bahnlinie genommen und schön die Hausrunden mal aus einer anderen Perspektive zu sehen
> @Holger
> Schöner Bericht in der Rundschau, aber jetzt bin ich ja mal auf die Forstarbeiten gespannt. Das hört sich ja nicht gerade gut an. Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.
> Gruß Jens!


 
In welcher Rundschau ???

Ist gleich jemand am Berch oder Kalwes ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2012)

Immerhin wurde in der WR mal ordentlich und unvoreingenommen über den Sport und über die Probleme, die sich ergeben, berichtet.


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> In welcher Rundschau ???


Westfälische Rundschau vom Mi. im Schwerter Lokalteil.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Februar 2012)

Moins,

jemand Bock morgen zu fahren  ???


----------



## schwerter (11. Februar 2012)

Ja, das fand ich auch. Er kam positiv rüber. Nur habe ich auch schon eine Verschmutzung dort erlebt, dass ich ein Schliessen verstehen könnte. Und man muss auch sagen, wenn der Förster gewollt hätte, wäre der Berch schon lange dicht. Seit gut 8 Jahren ist er  Bestandteil meiner Tour und Probleme gab es bislang noch nicht. Wie man in den Berch reinruft, so schallts hinaus. Schade wäre es trotzdem, wenn die Strecke zerstört würde.


----------



## DerC (11. Februar 2012)

Morgen Kalwes ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Februar 2012)

Von mir aus gern ,

was ist mit toje?

Bock wieder zusammen???


----------



## Philmn (11. Februar 2012)

Was  hört man da? Strecke zerstören wer was? Hab da offensichtlich was verpasst..
morgen wärich dabei allerdings nur ofen oder as..

Grüsse


----------



## DerC (11. Februar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> Was hört man da? Strecke zerstören wer was? Hab da offensichtlich was verpasst..
> morgen wärich dabei allerdings nur ofen oder as..
> 
> Grüsse


 
Kenn ich nicht, aber wäre dabei....oder Kalwes


----------



## TDisbike (11. Februar 2012)

Servus!

Also falls einer von euch noch ein Rose Granite Chief sucht (bei ner Samstagstour sprach mich doch mal einer an auf einen Rahmen), ein Kumpel von mir verkauft sein Granite Chief 2009, was mit 500km wirklich in TOP Zustand ist. Ist quasi dasselbe wie ichs fahre und ihr wisst ja wie hoch ich des immer lobe 

Also schauts euch mal an:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473039/cat/500

LG
Timo (der mit dem anderen Rose Granite Chief  )


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, aber wäre dabei....oder Kalwes




Also von mir aus können wir auch Ofen....hab mal wieder Bock auf Krater rocken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (11. Februar 2012)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob AS oder Kalwes . Philmn wollt um14.00 am AS sein.....


----------



## Philmn (12. Februar 2012)

As as as! Wider dem deutschen dh-strecken abreisser-spiessertum!
Würd mich aber im zweifelsfall der mehrheit anschliessen.


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## DerC (12. Februar 2012)

Moin

Ich schliess mich auch der mehrheit an ;-)


----------



## toje (12. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Von mir aus gern ,
> 
> was ist mit toje?
> 
> Bock wieder zusammen???




moin moin,

nö...ich hoffe das ich morgen meine hebel in einem schönen rot abholen kann.und die mist erkältung bin ich auch noch nicht so ganz los...ganz schön hartnäckig der rotz.aber ich denke ab mitte der woche bin ich wieder für alles zu haben.


----------



## Kayya (12. Februar 2012)

moin moin

viel spaß heute beim fahren!

kann man den artikel aus der WR im netz irgendwo nachlesen?

edit: naja war net so schwer zu finden http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwerte/biker-suchen-ein-friedliches-miteinander-id6326417.html

ich bin gespannt was die durchforstung mit der strecke macht, aber die beiden försterkollegen hören sich ja ganz human an.
Mal sehen was das gesprch mit den Förstern bringt.

was sind der Möglichkeiten zu legalisierung?
Vereinsstrecke?


----------



## DerC (12. Februar 2012)

So, wir fahren heut Kalwes!!!!! 
Ab wann und soll ich jemanden mitnehmen ????


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> So, wir fahren heut Kalwes!!!!!
> Ab wann und soll ich jemanden mitnehmen ????




Komm auch hin!


----------



## DerC (12. Februar 2012)

Bin dann jetzt aufm Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> aber ich denke ab mitte der woche bin ich wieder für alles zu haben.


Kleiner NR am Mittwoch, der Herr?



Kayya schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt was die durchforstung mit der strecke macht, aber die beiden försterkollegen hören sich ja ganz human an.
> Mal sehen was das gesprch mit den Förstern bringt.
> 
> was sind der Möglichkeiten zu legalisierung?
> Vereinsstrecke?


Erstmal abwarten, ne?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Februar 2012)

Jo Mittwoch ist wieder eingeplant....

Kalwes war richtig klasse heute , furztrocken, war wie im Sommer, teilweise Vorderrad wegen Staub weggeglitscht und Staubfahnen am Horizont (war recht voll)

Hatte mal wieder leichte techn. Probleme (Gabel sifft schon wieder - diese Rock shox Kac*e !)

und irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Freilauf nicht , spult immer die Kette ab, die sich dann verheddert....sehr seltsam...nur wenn der Bock einfedert...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (12. Februar 2012)

Bald bin ich wieder dabei 

nur noch eine klausur dann hab ich mal wieder freizeit




Und dieses Jahr werd ich mir sicherlich keine Hand brechen


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2012)

Moin ihr Luschen, ist glatt draußen !!!


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin ihr Luschen, ist glatt draußen !!!


Wo denn?



Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hatte mal wieder leichte techn. Probleme (Gabel sifft schon wieder - diese Rock shox Kac*e !)


Materialfister!!!


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> und irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Freilauf nicht , spult immer die Kette ab, die sich dann verheddert....sehr seltsam...nur wenn der Bock einfedert...


Hatte der Raffnix auch einmal gehabt...das waren die Lager in der Nabe bzw. im Freilauf defekt.


----------



## indian66 (13. Februar 2012)

Moin!
Plötzliche Schlaflosigkeit auf breiter Front hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema NR: Wenn es Mittwoch kübeln sollte, dann würde ich wohl am Donnerstag fahren.


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Ausrede ist der Nachtdienst, Chauffeur eines Blaulichttaxis für Bagatell-Medizin


----------



## toje (13. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Zum Thema NR: Wenn es Mittwoch kübeln sollte, dann würde ich wohl am Donnerstag fahren.



jo, hört sich gut an...bis dahin sollte ich nun wirklich überm damm sein. 

@ muddy: manche kriegen echt alles kaputt!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> jo, hört sich gut an...bis dahin sollte ich nun wirklich überm damm sein.


Top! Was machen die Hebel?


----------



## toje (13. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Top! Was machen die Hebel?




jo, sind fertig, kann ich morgen abholen.dann habe ich auch wieder ein dh bike!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2012)

Bin gespannt, wie´s aussieht.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> 
> 
> Materialfister!!!
> ...




Ich nix schuld.....alles die gino Schuld...ich nix mache kaputt....

Guter Tip , werd das Ding gleich mal zerpflücken, momentan bin ich ja eh aufm Nabentrip...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie´s aussieht.




Wie solls wohl aussehen?? wahrscheinlich wie' n olles Kanonental neu angepinselt.......oder wie der Flur........


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie solls wohl aussehen?? warscheinlich wie' n olles Kanonantal neu angepinselt.......oder wie der Flur........



Sehr geil....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

schon mal jemand was von der X-Fusion Hylo Sattelstütze an Erfahrungswerten mitbekommen, taucht das Ding ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (14. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie solls wohl aussehen?? wahrscheinlich wie' n olles Kanonental neu angepinselt.......oder wie der Flur........


 

wie solls schon aussehen, sind ja nur die umlenkhebel verschönert worden, also immer noch um längen schöner als dein talentfrei bike!! 

btw.: moin ihr luschen!!!


----------



## toje (14. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon mal jemand was von der X-Fusion Hylo Sattelstütze an Erfahrungswerten mitbekommen, taucht das Ding ????


 

bei astrid funktioniert das dingen bis jetzt ohne probleme, kein spiel kein gar nix.die ist aber auch net so eine fette assel wie du!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

Er muss wieder malochen und ist wieder gesund!!!!   

Was´n jetzt mit Nachtschliddern? Wer? Wann? Wo?


----------



## indian66 (14. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Er muss wieder malochen und ist wieder gesund!!!!
> 
> Was´n jetzt mit Nachtschliddern? Wer? Wann? Wo?



Ich 
Mi
Krämer
?

Mooin!


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich
> Mi
> Krämer
> ?
> ...



Schrei nicht so laut....


----------



## toje (14. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n jetzt mit Nachtschliddern? Wer? Wann? Wo?


 
Ich dachte der Do. wäre jetzt schon fest eingeplant!?Am Mit. soll doch Land unter sein...!?


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

Ich richte mich nach der Mehrheit. Im Moment sieht es aber eh nach ´nem nassen Ar... aus. Auch am Donnerstag.


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

Im Moment sieht es wohl eher nach Schlitten fahren aus. Mach mal einer dieses ekelige weisse Zeugs da weg....


----------



## indian66 (14. Februar 2012)

Mein Schneeschieber ist letztes Jahr kaputtgegangen...

Von mir aus auch am Do, wann der A... nass wird is eh Wurscht.
Andere Frage: Wer weiß wer hier in der Gegend Endura verkauft? (Außer Rockers)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, wer so etwas hat.


----------



## BenderB (14. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht es wohl eher nach Schlitten fahren aus. Mach mal einer dieses ekelige weisse Zeugs da weg....


----------



## indian66 (14. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


>



Damit kannste gerne morgen (oder DO) vor uns kehren


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

Doch kein Torque gekauft?


----------



## indian66 (14. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Doch kein Torque gekauft?



Torque brauchste aber satt um damit von der Stelle zu kommen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich
> Mi
> Krämer
> ?
> ...




Dito,

gern am Mittwoch, Donnerstags kann ich ja nix...

17.00 Uhr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> bei astrid funktioniert das dingen bis jetzt ohne probleme, kein spiel kein gar nix.die ist aber auch net so eine fette assel wie du!!!


Du hast Doofe Ohren.....


----------



## indian66 (14. Februar 2012)

mud-schlucker schrieb:


> du hast doofe ohren.....



.... :d


----------



## toje (14. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Du hast Doofe Ohren.....




...aber schön sind sie, wie meine fahrräder halt!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

Beweise!!!


----------



## toje (14. Februar 2012)

willst du jetzt meine ohren sehen!? du sau...!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

Nee....bloß nicht. Aber NUR EIN SCHÖNES Rad bei dir....


----------



## toje (14. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nee....bloß nicht. Aber NUR EIN SCHÖNES Rad bei dir....



ich habe nur schöne räder...nicht sonne kanada panzer!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ich habe nur schöne räder...nicht sonne kanada panzer!!!


Ach ja...der Rahmen deiner Lady steht da noch rum.


----------



## toje (14. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach ja...der Rahmen deiner Lady steht da noch rum.




pfff, selbst der ist schöner als deine trümmerhaufen!!!  bin jetzt wech, früh schlafen kraft tanken für morgen, nech.

gutes nächtle...


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2012)

Ruhe dich mal aus. Morgen wir ein anstrengender Tag....für dich.....   Bis spädda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (15. Februar 2012)

Moin!


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2012)

Tach auch!!!


----------



## DerC (15. Februar 2012)

Moin....


----------



## BenderB (15. Februar 2012)

Aloah!


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2012)

Wetter schaut ja ganz gut aus. Bis gleich bei Krämer, Mädels.


----------



## indian66 (15. Februar 2012)

Hier (in Ihmert) hagelts 
Was solls, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Kayya (15. Februar 2012)

viel spaß euch beim NR!


wer hat morgen zeit zum rad fahren?


----------



## Lazy (15. Februar 2012)

ich schaffs wieder erst am wochenende.

bin samstag erstmal am berch ab etwa 1100, falls sich da einer anschließen mag


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> viel spaß euch beim NR!



Dankööö! Den hatten wir! Alle gut zu Hause angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (15. Februar 2012)

Johoo! Daanköö
Lecker Ründchen heute. Und fast nix ausgelassen. 
Lecker auch wieder der Kommentar zu Hause als ich das Radl durch die Bude gezerrt habe


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2012)

Ist doch nur Dreck....


----------



## BenderB (15. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist doch nur Dreck....


 ich glaube nicht, dass *DAS* der Kommentar war


----------



## indian66 (15. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass *DAS* der Kommentar war



Nöö  stimmt. 
Dabei war doch gestern Valentinstag


----------



## DerC (16. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit .......


----------



## indian66 (16. Februar 2012)

N'Abend zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Alle gut zu Hause angekommen?


 

Moin Moin,

jau...aber mal so auf der allerletzten Rille!!!Für den Einstieg nach ner Woche mit ner fetten Erkältung war die Runde schon nicht so ganz ohne.


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Tach zusammen!!!


toje schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> jau...aber mal so auf der allerletzten Rille!!!Für den Einstieg nach ner Woche mit ner fetten Erkältung war die Runde schon nicht so ganz ohne.



Hast alles gegeben!  



indian66 schrieb:


> Nöö  stimmt.
> Dabei war doch gestern Valentinstag


Tja...Blumen von der Tanke reichen heute nicht mehr....


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

http://3.hidemyass.com/ip-3/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9Vy1yQXY0M1VGbkE=


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> http://3.hidemyass.com/ip-3/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9Vy1yQXY0M1VGbkE=



HideMyAss? kann da etwa jemand auf der Arbeit kein youtube gucken? 

Aber zu dem Video:


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Honk. Habe das Vid in einem anderen Fred gefunden. Watt interessiert mich, ob es das in der Röhre gibt. Wo warst du eigentlich gestern?


----------



## TDisbike (16. Februar 2012)

apropros berch, geht das da noch oder ist dort schon Absperrband...




Lazy schrieb:


> ich schaffs wieder erst am wochenende.
> 
> bin samstag erstmal am berch ab etwa 1100, falls sich da einer anschließen mag


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Honk. Habe das Vid in einem anderen Fred gefunden. Watt interessiert mich, ob es das in der Röhre gibt. Wo warst du eigentlich gestern?


Wie schon vor ca. 35.269x10³² Posts erwähnt, habe ich Mittwochs nie Zeit. Somit könnte ich nur bei Ausnahmen mal an einem Mittwoch mitkommen. 
Da meine Karre immernoch streikt, kann ich auch nur Touren fahren, die ich vor meiner Haustür starte. Habe vorgestern meine zweite Funzel bekommen, d.h. ich werde heute oder morgen abend vielleicht mal durch den Schwerter Wald und dann Richtung Bittermark pflügen...


----------



## Kayya (16. Februar 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> apropros berch, geht das da noch oder ist dort schon Absperrband...




also ich fahre gleich mal gucken... kommt wer mit?
haste frei timo?


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wie schon vor ca. 35.269x10³² Posts erwähnt, habe ich Mittwochs nie Zeit. Somit könnte ich nur bei Ausnahmen mal an einem Mittwoch mitkommen.
> Da meine Karre immernoch streikt, kann ich auch nur Touren fahren, die ich vor meiner Haustür starte. Habe vorgestern meine zweite Funzel bekommen, d.h. ich werde heute oder morgen abend vielleicht mal durch den Schwerter Wald und dann Richtung Bittermark pflügen...



Hab Mitleid mit mir...ich bin über 40. Was ist denn noch mit dem gelben Ding?


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

Habe bei der "ich fahre 5 min bis die Kiste kocht, dann mach ich eine Stunde Pause zum Abkühlen und dann geht das gleiche Spiel wieder von vorne los"-Aktion die Batterie geplättet. Heute sollte das Ladegerät ankommen, d.h. ich hoffe, dass die Kiste ab morgen wieder läuft. Sofern die Frittenschachtel keinen weiteren Schaden genommen hat. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit total verschlammtem Bike den ÖPNV zu nutzen (U-Bahn, S-Bahn, Bus)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Liste bald wieder läuft. Allerdings ist das mit dem Köcheln nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## TDisbike (16. Februar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> also ich fahre gleich mal gucken... kommt wer mit?
> haste frei timo?



nee, leider nech. aber am wochenende hab ich frei ^^ biste SA um 12 beim touren am start? und SO ballern ab 14uhr ?


----------



## indian66 (16. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Habe bei der "ich fahre 5 min bis die Kiste kocht, dann mach ich eine Stunde Pause zum Abkühlen und dann geht das gleiche Spiel wieder von vorne los"-Aktion die Batterie geplättet. Heute sollte das Ladegerät ankommen, d.h. ich hoffe, dass die Kiste ab morgen wieder läuft. Sofern die Frittenschachtel keinen weiteren Schaden genommen hat.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit total verschlammtem Bike den ÖPNV zu nutzen (U-Bahn, S-Bahn, Bus)?



Wenn die (Blei) Batt erstmal richtig leer war ist die meist "tot". 
(auseigErfahrungsprech)


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Ach...so'n Diesel kann man auch ankurbeln.


----------



## toje (16. Februar 2012)

Leute,wie schaut es denn eigentlich damit aus, die alte Linie von der AS wieder ordentlich aufzubauen!?Wie wir ja nun wissen, hat das Forstamt ja nichts mit dem Abriss der Strecke zu tun.Und bevor die Kiddy da alles total versauen, äh verbauen, sollten wir da mal Hand anlegen, oder???

Eure Meinung dazu...

Zumal sich ja am Ofen demnächst auch etwas tun wird.Was genau weiß ja noch keiner, aber das da was passieren soll/wird ist doch schon so gut wie beschlossene Sache.

Ich WILL meine AS wieder haben.Mir blutet immer sooo sehr das Herz wenn wir bei einer Tour an der ehemaligen Berta vorbeikommen, da könnte ich kotzen-und quäle mich dann doppelt so sehr den Ätzberch hoch!!! 

Und Chaz, hör auf zu heulen... denk an die guten Zeiten... immer schön im wechsel fahren die Strecken.Hmm war das Geil!!!


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Und Chaz, hör auf zu heulen... denk an die guten Zeiten... immer schön im wechsel fahren die Strecken.Hmm war das Geil!!!



Jahaaaaa. Dabei. Und was am Berch passiert, werden wir ja sehen. Da wird es auch irgendwie weitergehen. Erstmal abwarten, was bei dem Gespräch passiert., ne?!


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht´s denn eigentlich mit euch am WE aus? Hat wer Lust auf etwas Modder am Samstag (tourenmäßig)? Muss gleich erstmal schauen, dass ich den Bock wieder sauber bekomme....


----------



## indian66 (16. Februar 2012)

Jaaaaa 
Und ich lass den Dreck von Gestern gleich dran,
Dann ist der Bock auch nicht mehr zu leicht : eek:


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Der Klumpen um das Tretlagergehäuse senkt noch gut den Schwerpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn eigentlich mit euch am WE aus? Hat wer Lust auf etwas Modder am Samstag (tourenmäßig)? Muss gleich erstmal schauen, dass ich den Bock wieder sauber bekomme....


 

jau, ich muss die Karre auch wieder Sauber kriegen.Schaut ja unmöglich aus!!!Hmm, am WE wollte ich mal mit Astrid u. Björn ne kleine Runde drehen.Die wollen aber etwas ganz ganz Entspanntes an Tour haben, müssen ja erst mal wieder auf Touren kommen. 

Wie schaut es denn morgen bei dir aus???


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn morgen bei dir aus???



Womit? Dämmerungsritt?


----------



## toje (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Womit? Dämmerungsritt?


 

Von mir aus können wie auch schon mal etwas früher los...ich könnte auch locker um 16 Uhr beim Krämer sein!!!


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Des packisch net. 17 Uhr könnte ich wohl eher.


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Die wollen aber etwas ganz ganz Entspanntes an Tour haben, müssen ja erst mal wieder auf Touren kommen.


 wann? wo? Entspannt klingt toll


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> wann? wo? Entspannt klingt toll



Nix da. Jeder hier bekommt eine RICHTIGE Einsteigertour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix da. Jeder hier bekommt eine RICHTIGE Einsteigertour...


Willst Du etwa behaupten, dass Astrid und Nils luschige Touren fahren?


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Willst Du etwa behaupten, dass Astrid und Nils luschige Touren fahren?



Nee, aber Du wirst eine besonders schöne Runde zum Einstieg bekommen.


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nee, aber Du wirst eine besonders schöne Runde zum Einstieg bekommen.


öhm: ick freu mir?


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> öhm: ick freu mir?



Ick mir auch!


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

Sehe gerade, dass am Sonntag die Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy (http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/) beim ASC09 ist.

Überlegt dort jemand mitzumachen?


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn´s nicht kübelt, dann fahre ich da mit. Aber nimm dir was zu lesen für unterwegs mit. Sonst knallt der Kopp vor Langeweile auf´n Lenker.


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn´s nicht kübelt, dann fahre ich da mit. Aber nimm dir was zu lesen für unterwegs mit. Sonst knallt der Kopp vor Langeweile auf´n Lenker.


ich pack mal ein Kartenspiel ein 
schon nen Plan, wann Du los willst, wenn Du los willst?


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

10 Uhr!


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, was?
Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal!
Dann schau ich mal, sollte ich partizipieren, bin ich auch um 10 am Start. Oder fährt der Herr mit seiner Holden in trauter Zweisamkeit? Und mit der "Holden" mein ich diesmal nicht ToJe


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

Meine Holde wollte auch fahren. Aber nicht in Zweisamkeit. Sind da eher für Rudelfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Meine Holde wollte auch fahren. Aber nicht in Zweisamkeit. Sind da eher für Rudelfahren...


okidoki, werde Dich kurzfristig anbimmeln, wenn ich am Start sein sollte. 
Was ist mit der restlichen Bande hier?


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

Habe mir gerade mal zwei Videos von der WWBT angesehen:
sehe ich das richtig, dass dort hauptsächlich asphaltierte (Land-)Straße oder breiter Forstweg gefahren wird?


----------



## indian66 (16. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal zwei Videos von der WWBT angesehen:
> sehe ich das richtig, dass dort hauptsächlich asphaltierte (Land-)Straße oder breiter Forstweg gefahren wird?



Oder noch schlimmer 
Rennrad ist angesagt!


----------



## hugecarl (16. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit total verschlammtem Bike den ÖPNV zu nutzen (U-Bahn, S-Bahn, Bus)?



Ist kein Problem, wenn man die dummen Blicke aushält  Aber je nach Ticket muss man sich PRO Fahrt für 2.30 nen Zusatzticket ziehn... sonst zahlt man mal schnell 40 für die Fahrt.


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal zwei Videos von der WWBT angesehen:
> sehe ich das richtig, dass dort hauptsächlich asphaltierte (Land-)Straße oder breiter Forstweg gefahren wird?



Yepp. Kilometerfressen ist angesagt....


----------



## Lazy (16. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Leute,wie schaut es denn eigentlich damit aus, die alte Linie von der AS wieder ordentlich aufzubauen!?




ich bitte sogar darum! habe die tage noch schweren herzens von der linie geschwärmt.


----------



## toje (16. Februar 2012)

@ chaz: fr. 17 uhr könnte etwas knapp werden, oder es wird ne kurze schnelle runde.die "franzosen" wollen sich um 20 uhr im road stop treffen.kommse mit, oder gehste lieber fremd??? 

@ bender: die beiden wollen am so. erst mal alleine mit mir fahren...um zu gucken wie fit sie denn sind.aber wenn du zufällig um 14 uhr am denkmal anner burg bist...!?  

@ lazy: sauber, na dann nichts wie ran an den speck!!!


----------



## BenderB (16. Februar 2012)

Hach, war des schön grad... vor allem aber schön schlammig 
zwecks Kaufberatung für Funzeln habe ich eben mal nen Video mit der 900 Lumen Tröte von Bikelight.eu, dann mit der 1.800 Lumen Pumpe von Ebay (Link von Mud-Schlucker) und dann mit beiden zusammen gemacht. Und einmal ohne Licht, aber da nur 100m 
Sollte ich eines Tages mal nicht faul sein, schneide ich das und lade es hoch 




toje schrieb:


> @ bender: die beiden wollen am so. erst mal alleine mit mir fahren...um zu gucken wie fit sie denn sind.aber wenn du zufällig um 14 uhr am denkmal anner burg bist...!?


hahaha, gef¡ckt eingeschädelt, sag ich da nur 
darf ich auch mal alleine mit Dir fahren? Wobei, ne Moment mal, vergiss das ganz schnell wieder!!!! 
Hmm, jetzt zweifel ich schon, ob ich Bock auf Rennrad fahren bei der WWBT habe, oder lieber zufällig am Denkmal rumrömer...
Ist denn die CTF im Mai besser? Letztes Jahr habe ich die CTF in der Haard mitgemacht, das war echt nett.


----------



## Kayya (16. Februar 2012)

Am Berch wars ultra schlammig, aber sehr geil! Mit der Durchforstung haben die försterjungs schon angefangen aber sind noch nicht im bereich der strecke.
der ein oder andere Baum an der strecke ist auch schon gemarkert.
ich bin gespannt:



TDisbike schrieb:


> nee, leider nech. aber am wochenende hab ich frei ^^ biste SA um 12 beim touren am start? und SO ballern ab 14uhr ?



also am Sa bin ich leider raus da ich wieder arbeiten bin  aber am Sonntag könnte es klappen wäre aber frühstens um 14:30 abfahrbereit. lass einfach nochmal kurzfristig schnacken!

Eindrücke vom Berch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (17. Februar 2012)

Grüss Gott allerseits!
Und: ieeeeh watt seid ihr dreckich!


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2012)

Gut schaut ihr aus....schöne Schlammpackung!
@Toje: Bei mir wird das nix mit biken heute. Und mit heute Abend könnte es was werden. Sage ich dir aber noch nachher Bescheid. Aber warum wieder Road Stop? 
@Bender: Die CTF im Mai ist eigentlich ganz nett, wenn man sie anders rum fährt. Die fahren nämlich die schönen Dinge hoch und nicht runter. Die CTF in Essen macht aber echt Laune. Und die WWBT ist nur etwas für die Kondition. Und zum Quasseln beim Radeln. Und lecker Essen danach....


----------



## toje (17. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Bei mir wird das nix mit biken heute. Und mit heute Abend könnte es was werden. Sage ich dir aber noch nachher Bescheid. Aber warum wieder Road Stop?


 

okay, dann gehe ich halt ne runde laufen...da bleibt der bock wenigstens sauber!  road stop... na wegen der besseren aussicht!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2012)

War ja klar. Hast du dir den Dienstplan besorgt?


----------



## BenderB (17. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Die CTF im Mai ist eigentlich ganz nett, wenn man sie anders rum fährt. Die fahren nämlich die schönen Dinge hoch und nicht runter. Die CTF in Essen macht aber echt Laune. Und die WWBT ist nur etwas für die Kondition. Und zum Quasseln beim Radeln. Und lecker Essen danach....


Also zum Thema:
"andersrum fahren": kein Wunder, dass DHler einen schlechten Ruf haben, wenn Du die CTF durch konsequenten Konfrontations-/Kollisionskurs aufmischt 
"lecker Essen danach": Danke für die Einladung, aber ich habe danach schon was vor  Andererseits bin ich Dir ja noch ein Weizen schuldig, wäre ja ne Gelegenheit.



toje schrieb:


> road stop... na wegen der besseren aussicht!!!





chaz schrieb:


> War ja klar. Hast du dir den Dienstplan besorgt?


Geht es schon wieder nur um Weiber? Ihr seid aber auch ein paar alte Stelzböcke


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2012)

Nur einer! Und CTFs aufmischen macht Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (17. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur einer!


 

naja, du hattest die kleine aber auch ganz gut im blick!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2012)

Immerhin weiss ich, dass sie auch Augen hat.


----------



## BenderB (17. Februar 2012)




----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2012)

Falsche Augenfarbe...


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2012)

Zur Info: Morgen Schlammtour um 14 Uhr ab Augustinum.


----------



## Lazy (17. Februar 2012)

um 14 uhr bin ich schon 3 stunden dreckig 


@ toje: sollen wir für die as in der kommenden woche ne renovierung anleiern oder wie haste dir das vorgestellt?


----------



## chaz (17. Februar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> um 14 uhr bin ich schon 3 stunden dreckig


Bist ja richtig motiviert zur Zeit!


----------



## Lazy (17. Februar 2012)

es ist eine mischung aus motivation und selbst-zwang 
die leistung von 2011 DARF sich nicht wiederholen ...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Februar 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Am Berch wars ultra schlammig, aber sehr geil! Mit der Durchforstung haben die försterjungs schon angefangen aber sind noch nicht im bereich der strecke.
> der ein oder andere Baum an der strecke ist auch schon gemarkert.
> ich bin gespannt:
> 
> ...



Jo wollte auch am Sonntag zum Berch ,lass uns das mal im Auge behalten...


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2012)

Moin, Mädels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (18. Februar 2012)

mööö


----------



## indian66 (18. Februar 2012)

Hmmm?
Tach


----------



## Kayya (18. Februar 2012)

Servus!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Februar 2012)

Ihr sitzt hier immer zu Uhrzeiten...echt gruselig....


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2012)

Auch schon wach, der Herr? Ich gehe jetzt im Modder spielen. Bis spädda...


----------



## Lazy (18. Februar 2012)

ich bin fertig für heut und völlig inne fritten, aber als fazit is zu sagen: ich näher mich der alten form yeah...

wenn nicht mehr so viel runter kommt, haben wir euch für morgen den berg gut planiert


----------



## indian66 (18. Februar 2012)

Dito
Echt fett klebrig der Boden. 

@lazy: im Februar schon frühform? Reschpeckt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Februar 2012)

Son Mist bei mir wirds nix morgen, hab mir was gefangen...ätzend....


----------



## BenderB (18. Februar 2012)

@chaz: morgen 10 Uhr da sein oder 10 Uhr abfahrbereit sein?
wann werdet Ihr dort aufschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> @chaz: morgen 10 Uhr da sein oder 10 Uhr abfahrbereit sein?
> wann werdet Ihr dort aufschlagen?



Weder noch....fahre mit meiner Holden lieber ´ne Runde im Modder.

@Muddy: Gute Besserung.

@all: Nächster NR am Dienstag?


----------



## BenderB (19. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Weder noch....fahre mit meiner Holden lieber ´ne Runde im Modder.


Okioki, alles klar. Viel Spaß 


chaz schrieb:


> @all: Nächster NR am Dienstag?


Dienstag? Das klingt interessant!!


----------



## TDisbike (19. Februar 2012)

Moin! jemand gegen 14 Uhr am berch oder wo geht heute was? Wenn ich die bremsen bis dahin fit kriege bin ich da..


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Dienstag? Das klingt interessant!!



Sollst ja auch mal in den Genuss kommen...


----------



## toje (19. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @all: Nächster NR am Dienstag?


 
das hört sich gut an...am mit. gehts diese woche nicht bei mir.


----------



## BenderB (19. Februar 2012)

Was'n hier los: Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Was'n hier los: Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen?


Wird sich Dienstag am K2 ändern! Also Dienstag 17 Uhr bei Krämer?!


----------



## BenderB (19. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wird sich Dienstag am K2 ändern! Also Dienstag 17 Uhr bei Krämer?!


ist erstmal so eingeplant.
würde dann mit meinem Canyon Pedelec kommen


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ist erstmal so eingeplant.
> würde dann mit meinem Canyon Pedelec kommen



Akkus nur für Licht, ne?!


----------



## toje (19. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wird sich Dienstag am K2 ändern! Also Dienstag 17 Uhr bei Krämer?!


 

wie wo was k2!?ich kenne da eine viel bessere variante!!!


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2012)

Da waren wir gestern auch....


----------



## toje (19. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Da waren wir gestern auch....


 

wer ist denn wir???


----------



## indian66 (19. Februar 2012)

Wir eben 
Und Syburg hatten wir auch 
Morgen Jemand Verlangen nach rumasseln so ab 16:30?
@ chaz: wie jetzt. Wwbt schon fertig?


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wer ist denn wir???



Ja wir eben....  


indian66 schrieb:


> @ chaz: wie jetzt. Wwbt schon fertig?


Nö...war mit Frau, Fahrrad und Hund im Modder spielen.


----------



## Lazy (19. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLE_6_M2ByE"]Loose again FULL MOVIE Freeride and Downhill Mountainbiking      - YouTube[/nomedia]

kennta das schon? sicher wa? ich bin wieder langsam ..


----------



## DerC (19. Februar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> Loose again FULL MOVIE Freeride and Downhill Mountainbiking - YouTube
> 
> kennta das schon? sicher wa? ich bin wieder langsam ..


 
schon alt...gibts bald als 3D remake und als director's cut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo! Dienstag ofen, mittwoch as wer kommt mit?


----------



## Philmn (20. Februar 2012)

ich!


----------



## Philmn (20. Februar 2012)

ich auch jetzt sind wir schon drei!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

@Timä: Mahlzeit!  
@all: Moin!


----------



## BenderB (20. Februar 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> Loose again FULL MOVIE Freeride and Downhill Mountainbiking      - YouTube
> 
> kennta das schon? sicher wa? ich bin wieder langsam ..



Das Buch war besser


----------



## hugecarl (20. Februar 2012)

Tach zusammen..
Hat einer von euch vielleicht ne Referenz fürs Transition Blindside ?


----------



## toje (20. Februar 2012)

hmm, ich bin raus für morgen beim krämer...habe mal wieder einen geburtstag vergessen.  fahre dann wohl erst später am abend mit dem kira ne kleine runde.


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

@Toje: Schäme dich.
@Brandy: Keinen Bock mehr auf das Torque?


----------



## hugecarl (20. Februar 2012)

Kein Bock mehr wäre übertrieben. Wird mir allerdings langsam etwas .. naja unruhig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (20. Februar 2012)

Nur zur Erinnerung:
heute 16:30 NR ab Krämer,
auch wenn´s dann noch ne Stunde hell ist


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Kein Bock mehr wäre übertrieben. Wird mir allerdings langsam etwas .. naja unruhig



Wobei unruhig?


----------



## hugecarl (20. Februar 2012)

Ganz einfach: Wenns schneller wird, merkt man dass das Ding für Kurven konstruiert wurde


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

Dann wäre die Transe ja nicht schlecht...Radstand ist ja etwas länger.


----------



## hugecarl (20. Februar 2012)

So dachte ich mir das auch.. suche gerade noch die Maße von meinem Torque, dann hätte ich nen direkten Vergleich. Ne ganz andere Frage ist natürlich die Hinterbaufunktion beim Blindside..


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

Den 2009er Katalog habe ich noch als PDF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (20. Februar 2012)

Kannste es an meine Mail-Adresse schicken ? [email protected]


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

Ist unterwegs....


----------



## hugecarl (20. Februar 2012)

Im Katalog steht das FRX hätte nen Oberrohr von 610mm.. das ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht die effektive Länge oder ?!


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

Ich sage es ja ungerne, aber.....könntest du nicht einfach nachmessen?


----------



## hugecarl (20. Februar 2012)

Gute Idee  Ja, scheint so zu passen ^^


----------



## BenderB (20. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> hmm, ich bin raus für morgen beim krämer...habe mal wieder einen geburtstag vergessen.  fahre dann wohl erst später am abend mit dem kira ne kleine runde.



na klar, erst groß rumtönen, dass Du mich fertig machen wirst und dann kurz vorher den Schwanz einziehen, was? 
Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen, ich werd morgen nicht bei Euch mitfahren, sondern hier ne Runde drehen. Heut morgen hat sich meine Lichtmaschinenhalterung zerbröselt und meinen Keilriemen zerschmort. Ich guck auf der Autobahn in den Rückspiegel und denk mir so: "was ist das nur für ein Qualm hinter mir?!" Pause... "Moment mal, das bin ja ich!!!"
ADAC hat mir die Karre dann vor die Tür geschleppt, jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder Teile besorgen und einbauen. Und bevor jetzt doofe Sprüche kommen: Sobald ich mehr unter dem Bulli liege als damit fahre, schaue ich mich mal nach was Neuem um... -.-
Mit dem ÖPNV brauch ich zu Krämer über ne Stunde, das stinkt!


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

Können uns auch woanders treffen....


----------



## indian66 (20. Februar 2012)

War richtig klasse heute der NR, superfluffiger Boden.
Wenns noch 1-2 Tage trocken bleibt...
@Bender: Wir finden sicher auch nach Schwerte (wenns sein muß)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Können uns auch woanders treffen....


Watt is denn ein einfaches Filmbearbeitungsprogramm, das ich auch verstehe und das  jedes Format schluckt ??  und natürlich für lau ist --selbstredend


----------



## Philmn (20. Februar 2012)

final cut schluckt alles und is mega einfach in der bedienung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (20. Februar 2012)

krisse auch "umsonst", sonst premiere gibts als testverion meines wissens


----------



## Philmn (20. Februar 2012)

HEY keiner dabei dienstag/mittwoch??


----------



## indian66 (20. Februar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> HEY keiner dabei dienstag/mittwoch??



wobei?


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> wobei?



Wenn Phil fährt, müssen wir noch arbeiten....
@Muddy: Magix. Ist recht einfach...ich komme ja auch damit klar. Kannst du von mir haben.


----------



## Philmn (21. Februar 2012)

von mir aus auch später!


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2012)

Jaaaa, 17 Uhr bei Krämer. Es sei denn, der Blender hat ´ne andere Idee.
Ach ja.....Mahlzeit.


----------



## indian66 (21. Februar 2012)

Tach!
Wann denn? 
Heute und oder Morgen?


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2012)

Heute!


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2012)

Nur so zur allgemeinen Info: ich bin auch raus für heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (21. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur so zur allgemeinen Info: ich bin auch raus für heute.


 

kommse mit zum geburtstag oder was`da los???


----------



## indian66 (21. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur so zur allgemeinen Info: ich bin auch raus für heute.



Wenn Du "AUCH" raus bist, wer ist denn dann noch drin heute?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Februar 2012)

Keine Sau....aber morgen vielleicht, aber nur Bergab, wenn überhaupt am Ofen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Februar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> final cut schluckt alles und is mega einfach in der bedienung


Hä ??ist das nich nur für Mac?

ich stell mir doch nich sone angefressene Apfelkitsche inne Bude , bin ich Krösus ???


----------



## Philmn (21. Februar 2012)

da hat wohl jemand was gegen angefressene apfelkitschen!
wie gesagt adobe premiere gibts auch noch, schluckt nur nich alles ohne konvertierung. kriegt man als testversion umsonst. wird bei uns neben fcpx standardmäßig genutzt. letztendlich bleibt noch magix, die machen auch ein solides schnittprogramm. 
übrigens hab heute 3 stunden auf der as aufgeräumt, da hat sich ein baum einfach quer auf die strecke gelegt, ohne vorsicht befahrbar ist die linie immer noch nicht befahrbar. sah aber nicht unbedingt nach sabotage aus. betrifft die rechte line hinterm "neuen" double nach dem steilstück.
danach blieb dann nur noch die strecke in der bittermark. die scheint die forstmaßnahmen überstanden zu haben, bzw. es wurde sogar tatsächlich rücksicht genommen. allerdings fraglich wie lange noch und warum überhaupt. die strecke war wieder mal total zugemüllt, die leute ballern mit einem affenzahn bis auf den weg und reissen alles mit auf den weg was da nich hingehört. Also, is ja nich meine strecke, hab sie auch nich gebaut aber die anwohner lassen ihre hunde schon wieder auf die line kacken und regen sich auf und zwar nicht ganz zu unrecht. das macht keinen wirklich guten eindruck. zumal ist die strecke schonmal u.a. aus denselben gründen abgerissen worden. keine ahnung was sich die leute dabei denken, aber lange steht die nicht mehr. ganz zu schweigen von den 50 neuen linien, die jetzt durch den wald wuchern. und wo der trend mit den senkrechten, 70cm hohen dirtkickern herkommt muss man mir auch erstmal erklären. oder nich, wie gesagt, habs ja nich gebaut und auch keinen anspruch drauf zu fahren. ABER EIN BISSCHEN HIRN KANN MAN DOCH VERLANGEN! ich hab keinen bock mit den typen über einen kamm geschoren zu werden und ständig über holzbalken zu fallen die quer auf die strecke gelegt werden. sorry, musste kurz mal den spiesser raushängen lassen.


----------



## hugecarl (21. Februar 2012)

Hat nix mit Spießigkeit zu tun sondern mit Eigeninteresse... Leider scheinen gewisse Leute, die in der Bittermark ihr Werk verrichten, unbelehrbar zu sein. Wahrscheinlich rallen dies erst, wenn da dann auch Absperrband hängt und Baumstämme liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (21. Februar 2012)

das krass ist ja dass dieselben leute die die strecke das erste mal vor die wand gefahren haben die strecke wieder aufgebaut haben um sie dann wieder aus denselben gründen vor die wand zu fahren. so dumm kann man einfach nich sein. is ja nich so als ob wir nich schon genug stress hätten was anwohner betrifft siehe as


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Februar 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> das krass ist ja dass dieselben leute die die strecke das erste mal vor die wand gefahren haben die strecke wieder aufgebaut haben um sie dann wieder aus denselben gründen vor die wand zu fahren. so dumm kann man einfach nich sein. is ja nich so als ob wir nich schon genug stress hätten was anwohner betrifft siehe as




Das liegt aber auch daran , dass da jeder Tortena*sch und Hobbybastler rumgurkt und rumfurkelt, ist halt die meistbefahrenste Waldgegend hier in der Ecke, das macht natürlich auf die Gesamtpopulation Dortmunds gesehen, einen schwindelerregend hohen Anteil von Weichbroten aus , die Ihren Kopf lediglich zum Ausbalancieren tragen und nicht zum Denken.


----------



## Philmn (21. Februar 2012)

kann sein, aber die leute, die da assimäßig abgehen sind fast immer dieselben und zwar die, die da auch den großteil gebaut haben. aber ich geb dir recht, durch die zentrale lage ist die strecke natürlich stark frequentiert. genau das macht die strecke ja so attraktiv und genau deswegen wäre es schade wennse wieder mal weg wäre. was auch auf die neuen lines zutrifft, die an sich sehr geil sind.


----------



## indian66 (21. Februar 2012)

Und wie kommt man da jetzt weiter?
Mit den Hirseln reden?
Oder gleich ordentlich zurückbauen?


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2012)

Die Stadt wird sich der Mark schon annehmen...dann haben wir wenigstens woanders unsere Ruhe. Das, was da wieder gebaut worden ist, geht gar nicht. Die haben keine Ahnung vom buddeln...


----------



## Kayya (21. Februar 2012)

Nabend zusammen!

also in der Bittermark bauen einfach zuviele an der strecke. Die dort viel machen(auch den alten noreshore Dorp) sind ziemlich bedacht darauf keinmüll liegen zulassen. 
Dort sind halt zu viel Kids die sich keine gedanken drübermachen was das für folgen haben kann. Naja man braucht halt kein Auto um mit dem dirt...bzw. DHbike dort hinzukommen und seinen monster energy müll liegen zulassen 

Ich habe dort vor ein paar Monaten mit ein paar Anwohnern gesprochen und die waren eigentlich echt gut drauf. Die fanden die strecke ansich nicht schlimm und waren ehr davon angetan aber haben sich tiersich über den müll aufgeregt.


ich werde evneutell auch morgen zum berch kommen...
und am Donnerstag wollte ich auch los, also wer lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## Philmn (21. Februar 2012)

hmm, aber nich jeder hat ein auto un kann mal eben zum ofen hochjuckeln... aber was soll man machen. einfach in deren kickern rumpfuschen is auch nich die feine englische art..


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2012)

Der Stadt ist das Gebuddel in der Mark eh ein Dorn im Auge. In zwei Wochen ist das Meiste dort weg.


----------



## Philmn (21. Februar 2012)

kein plan wer da genau was macht, von den jungs, die schon die alte line gebaut haben waren auf jeden fall auchn paar dabei. die ham sich dann zu fünft die strecke gegeben und sind (wie zB heute auch) mit blockierten rädern bis auf den hauptweg geballert.
wie gesagt was soll man machen. leider gottes wird sich das irgendwann durch verbot/abriss selbst regulieren. wann bist du morgen am berg? bock auf as auszuweichen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich morgen gesundheitlich einigermaßen auf dem Damm sein sollte, werd ich so gegen 16.30 am Ofen sein oder ein bisserl später, AS ist mir zu weit , das schaff ich zeitlich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (21. Februar 2012)

ok, dann schließich mich der mehrheit an und komm gegen halb 4 zum ofen hoch..


----------



## Kayya (21. Februar 2012)

ich muss auch gucken wie fit ich bin. Kollegos Infektos hat schon anklingen lassen das er die tage vorbei kommen will.


----------



## Philmn (21. Februar 2012)

ja dann mach hinne und lass dich nich erwischen!


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2012)

Moin! Wie sieht denn das diese Woche noch mit ´nem kleinen NR aus? Freitag vielleicht?


----------



## indian66 (22. Februar 2012)

Moin!
Fr kann ich nich. 
Berch war gestern echt klasse, gut griffig. War erst gegen 5 da und es waren noch locker 8 Ründchen im hellen drin 
allerdings müsste man mal hier oder da mal 'n bisschen basteln.


----------



## taff äs häll (22. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute!

Wollte heute auch mal wieder zum Ofen, aber wahrscheinlich Vormittags, weil ich eh Urlaub habe...

Wetscreams braucht man eher nicht mehr oder? ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## indian66 (22. Februar 2012)

Minion reicht


----------



## BenderB (22. Februar 2012)

Tach auch!
Bzgl. des Lampentests: Die GoPro scheint nicht gerade gut geeignet zu sein um Videos in der Dunkelheit aufzunehmen  Zumindest sieht es auf dem Video deutlich dunkler aus als es in Wirklichkeit war.
Wer trotzdem mal gucken will, dä:
(wer kann, gucke auf youtube und in HD)


----------



## Lateralus (22. Februar 2012)

Wo/was ist dieser ominöse Berch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (22. Februar 2012)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wo/was ist dieser ominöse Berch?



Berch eben, Gegenteil von Tal


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2012)

Du machst mir Konkurrenz...


----------



## indian66 (22. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du machst mir Konkurrenz...



Macht irgendwie Laune


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2012)

Ich weiss.


----------



## Lateralus (22. Februar 2012)

Brüller, echt. Lass gut sein.


----------



## indian66 (23. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2012)

Mach nicht so´n Krach! Moin.


----------



## indian66 (23. Februar 2012)

Endlich wieder Regen


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2012)

Wurde aber auch Zeit. Endlich Modder.


----------



## BenderB (23. Februar 2012)

Moiensen zusammen!
Ja dann mal auf in den Wald, Gesichtsmaske auftragen


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2012)

Morgen 17 Uhr hast du die nächste Chance.


----------



## BenderB (23. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen 17 Uhr hast du die nächste Chance.


Chance vertan, bin nicht da 
Ich alte _*Qualle*_ werde dafür heute mal wieder so gegen 18:30 +/- 1h für nen _*Nightride*_ durch den _*Modder*_ _*asseln*_, _*Jooonge*_! (habe ich noch einen (Deiner) 'Fachausdrücke' vergessen? )


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2012)

Asseln kommt vom Grauen. Der wird uns morgen beim NR mit seiner Anwesenheit beehren... Die übliche Beleidigung hast du vergessen, Pfosten.


----------



## Coma-White (23. Februar 2012)

Nabend die Herren, 

ich hab nen kleines technisches Problem und dachte ich frag ma die alten Hasen 
Ich wollt mal meine Gabel zum Gino geben leider hängt das Ding irgendwie in meinem Steuersatz fest.
Ich hab den Tip bekommen da mal mit nem Hammer oben drauf zu hauen, leider ohne jeglichen Erfolg...

Ich hab nen Reset Steuersatz, da ist oben nen Klemmring drin und ich vermute, dass der Irgendwie fest sitzt. 

Ideen irgendjemand?


----------



## chaz (24. Februar 2012)

Nimm ´nen größeren Hammer (und einen Holzklotz)! Moin, die Damen!


----------



## indian66 (24. Februar 2012)

Tach der Herr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (24. Februar 2012)

Aloah hombres


----------



## BenderB (24. Februar 2012)

war grad nochmal beim Arzt, weil meine Schulter nach inzwischen 21 Wochen immer noch schmerzt:
Verdacht auf Rotatorenmanschettenläsion  Ab in die Röhre...  
Algengrütze!


----------



## chaz (24. Februar 2012)

Übel. Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## DerC (24. Februar 2012)

Lady's....


----------



## indian66 (24. Februar 2012)

@bender: viel Glück!!!


----------



## BenderB (24. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Übel. Drücke dir die Daumen.





indian66 schrieb:


> @bender: viel Glück!!!


thx, MRT Termin ist am 21.03.


----------



## chaz (24. Februar 2012)

So lang drücke ich nicht. Schicke rechtzeitig eine Erinnerung rum, ja?!


----------



## Coma-White (24. Februar 2012)

Hammer hat's gebracht, war nichtmal nen größerer nötig, Thx.

Gute Besserung @Bender


----------



## BenderB (24. Februar 2012)

off topic (so wie fast alles hier):

schaut Euch mal diese Artikel bei Amazon an und lest vor allem auch die Kundenrezensionen 

http://www.amazon.de/Erler-Zimmer-Geburtshilfliche-Übungspuppe/dp/B006LRMWQ6

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweizer-Offiziersmesser-Messer-Schatulle/dp/B000R0JDSI"]Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer, mit Schatulle: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (24. Februar 2012)

Was geht in deinem Kopf nur vor


----------



## chaz (24. Februar 2012)

@Bender: Welche Rezession hast du geschrieben? Von wem die mit der Schwarzen kommt, kann ich mir denken.


----------



## BenderB (24. Februar 2012)

.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B000R0JDSI/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_all"][/ame]


----------



## BenderB (24. Februar 2012)

blödes Forum, pfui!


----------



## chaz (24. Februar 2012)

Alles Ferkels!


----------



## DerC (24. Februar 2012)

ist von euch jemand morgen am Ofen  oder AS oder Kalwes ????7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Februar 2012)

@Toje: Biste noch heil nach Hause gekommen? Den Titel "Held des Tages" hast du dir verdient! Hat echt Laune gemacht!


----------



## Lazy (24. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ist von euch jemand morgen am Ofen  oder AS oder Kalwes ????7


eher sonntag berch


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2012)

Moin, Mädels!!! Hat jemand Toje gesehen?


----------



## toje (25. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Biste noch heil nach Hause gekommen? Den Titel "Held des Tages" hast du dir verdient! Hat echt Laune gemacht!


 

Moin Moin,


ja ging ja dann nur noch Berg ab...da bin ich mit meiner fetten Pocke guut gerollt!!!  Aber glaube mir, so etwas mache ich nie wieder.20 Reibeplätzchen vor ner Tour ist dann doch zu viel des Guten!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2012)

Mich hat echt gewundert, dass du nicht auf den Lenker gegöbelt hast... Aber deine Geräuschkulisse hatte was....erinnerte irgendwie an Kira....


----------



## toje (25. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mich hat echt gewundert, dass du nicht auf den Lenker gegöbelt hast...


 

2-3 mal war ich kurz davor... :kotz:


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2012)

Das glaube ich dir gerne. Aber: Hut ab, dass du nicht abgesagt hast! Andere haben ja so schon gekniffen.


----------



## toje (25. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Andere haben ja so schon gekniffen.


 
Das sind doch alle Pussys!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Das sind doch alle Pussys!!!



Alles Weichspüler!


----------



## DerC (25. Februar 2012)

Ist gleich jemand am Berch ?? Mag net alleine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (25. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist gleich jemand am Berch ?? Mag net alleine....



Komm gleich nur auf´m Weg mal vorbei für ne 1/2 Stunde, so gegen 1


----------



## indian66 (25. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## DerC (25. Februar 2012)

Werd dann mal meine 7 Sachen packen und dann mal los...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Februar 2012)

Moin,

jemand Bock auf Kalwes morgen??

Oder ähnliches??


----------



## indian66 (25. Februar 2012)

Ähnliches. 
Aus Zeitgründen wohl Berch gegen 11. 
Heute auf Tour 1mal drüber, war bissl rutschig


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2012)

Wie schaut´s denn mit nächster Woche aus? Nightridemäßig?


----------



## indian66 (25. Februar 2012)

Dunkel und nass, fürchte ich.


----------



## indian66 (26. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen.
Tolles Wetter, werde mit dem A... auf der Couch bleiben...


----------



## chaz (26. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dunkel und nass, fürchte ich.



Egal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn mit nächster Woche aus? Nightridemäßig?



Gern wieder Mittwoch......

Hab übrigens gestern mal die X-Fusion Sattelstütze getestet, echt cool das Ding , sehr präzise und nicht zu schnell , eher zäh, was die Einstellung beim fahren sehr einfach macht..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Februar 2012)

Gleich irgendjemand auf dem BocK????

Soll ja heut trocken bleiben...also ran an den Lenker....


----------



## indian66 (26. Februar 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gern wieder Mittwoch......



Mittwoch soll´s auch wieder etwas dryer werden.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Februar 2012)

Werd mich gleich mal an den Ofen machen....


----------



## DerC (26. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Tolles Wetter, werde mit dem A... auf der Couch bleiben...


 
Da werd ich heute auch bleiben, gestern hat's mich noch schön zerrissen....jetzt weiß ich wozu nen LB gut ist


----------



## indian66 (26. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Da werd ich heute auch bleiben, gestern hat's mich noch schön zerrissen....jetzt weiß ich wozu nen LB gut ist



Uups, alles heile geblieben?
War der minion vorne doch etwas underdressed?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (26. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß auch nicht, wahrscheinlich...
Mich hats Richtung Steinfeld lang und schmutzig hingestreckt....


----------



## chaz (26. Februar 2012)

Dann mal gute Besserung. Wer hat denn Lust auf einen Dämmerungsritt morgen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Februar 2012)

War übrigens gut heut mit Wetties klappts!
War besser als die Knete an Boden letzte Woche..

@c  erhol Dich gut!


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen
Jo, von mir dann auch gute Erholung. 
NR heute 17:00?


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Tach! 17 Uhr hört sich gut an! Krämer?


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach! 17 Uhr hört sich gut an! Krämer?



Krämer ist passend.


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach! 17 Uhr hört sich gut an! Krämer?


 

wenn ich mich nicht wieder überfresse, dann schlage ich da auch auf.


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht wieder überfresse, dann schlage ich da auch auf.



Einfach n bisschen Apfelmus drauftun 
Und Regenmäntelchen nicht vergessen.


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Einfach n bisschen Apfelmus drauftun


 
Hatte ich...bei jedem der 20 Stück!!!


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Hatte ich...bei jedem der 20 Stück!!!



Und offenbar den obligatorischen Korn pro Plätzchen vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Was gibt's denn heute? Kannst ja für Chancengleichheit sorgen...


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

Am besten Reste mitbringen.


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Wir laden uns einfach zum Essen ein. Seine Ma macht super Frikadellen.


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wir laden uns einfach zum Essen ein. Seine Ma macht super Frikadellen.



Wow, das wird ja immer besser.
Ich bring Löwensenf mit.


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Mal sehen, was denn heute auf dem Speiseplan steht...


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

Pffff, alles MEINS...ich will Dick und Rund werden/bleiben!?


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Egoist! Jedes Kilo sei dir von Herzen gegönnt.


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

Wir sind in Gedanken bei Dir.


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Egoist!


 
Pfff, wer läßt denn seine Freunde, Kameraden und Brüder im Geiste im Stich!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

War klar, dass der kommen musste. Geht's dir jetzt besser?


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War klar, dass der kommen musste. Geht's dir jetzt besser?


 

warum sollte es mir jetzt besser gehen!?du weißt genau wie sehr mir die geschichte stinkt!!!


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Ich weiss... Übrigens: Ich habe gestern den D3 aus der Ecke geholt.


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern den D3 aus der Ecke geholt.


 

eeyyy, nur geputzt oder auch genutzt???


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Vorbereitet.


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Vorbereitet.


 

Cool, wann gehts los???Ich will auf jeden Fall dabei sein!!!Muss eh mal wieder auf den Downhiller...auf zur AS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Samstag?! Aber nicht AS zum Einstieg.


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Samstag?! Aber nicht AS zum Einstieg.


 

sa. kann ich nicht.was ist denn mit freitag!?ich habe frei, machse mit???


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Das ließe sich machen.


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

Eyyy Freitach kann ich nich so früh. 
Nehmt mich mit!!!


----------



## DerC (27. Februar 2012)

Boar ey hab ich Muskelkater im Nacken.....


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Boar ey hab ich Muskelkater im Nacken.....



LB sei Dank nur Muskelkater.


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Eyyy Freitach kann ich nich so früh.
> Nehmt mich mit!!!


 

ab wann kannse denn???


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Läuft im Museum wieder alles?


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ab wann kannse denn???



Wie spät spätestens pass es euch denn noch


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wie spät spätestens pass es euch denn noch


 

weiß net, mittags wäre schon cool.mal gucken was der selbstständige dazu sagt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Mittags passt scho... Würde mir da mal einen halben Tag frei geben.


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

Na guut, ihr dürft allein am Berch rumkuscheln


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Februar 2012)

Freitags sucks....


----------



## hugecarl (27. Februar 2012)

Fährt Samstag jemand ?


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Februar 2012)

jip


----------



## hugecarl (27. Februar 2012)

Tour ? Bergab ?


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2012)

schöne runde jumgs, guter guide!!!  alle gut nach hause gekommen!?


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> schöne runde jumgs, guter guide!!!  alle gut nach hause gekommen!?



Jupp, dito. 
Hatte es ja auch nich mehr soweit. 
Freu mich auf MI


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Hat echt Laune gemacht, Mädels. War ´ne schöne Runde. Und am Mittwoch geht datt weiter. Und Freitag....
@Indian: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...DH-FR-Kettenfuehrung-2012-ISCG-05::29551.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2012)

Und datt is auch gut so! 
Mönsch war datt klasse Boden und Beifahrer heute!


----------



## DerC (27. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch hätt ich Lust auf berch. Und Samstag ist mir Wurscht


----------



## Philmn (27. Februar 2012)

DÖ NER STAG Witten kohlensiepen wer dabei?


----------



## hugecarl (27. Februar 2012)

Mhmm.. Wann am Donnerstag ? Kann so ab halb 3. Auto sei dank


----------



## Philmn (27. Februar 2012)

ok ich bin da


----------



## indian66 (28. Februar 2012)

Tach die Herrschaften!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Februar 2012)

Tach zusammen.


----------



## DerC (28. Februar 2012)

Moin


----------



## chaz (28. Februar 2012)

So, Mädles....Räder (!) sind einsatzbereit. Morgen ´nen schönen Ritt durch die Dämmerung und Freitag das roll-out am Berch! Freu!!!! Morgen 17 Uhr wieder bei Krämer, oder watt?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Februar 2012)

Jepp!!


----------



## indian66 (28. Februar 2012)

Wo´dn sonst?
Dachte schon heut postet keiner mehr was, und ich muss euch mit sinnvollem auf´n Geist gehen.
Hab´ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt.

Do wird Sommer, wer ist ab 17:00 unterwegs und wohin???


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Februar 2012)

17.00 Uhr Krämer, wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## indian66 (28. Februar 2012)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> 17.00 Uhr Krämer, wäre ich auch dabei



sieh´ an


----------



## DerC (28. Februar 2012)

ich bin bis Freitag leider raus, hab wieder so'n Blaulichtdienstwagen vor der Türe stehen......
Aber zum Berch will ich mit !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## indian66 (29. Februar 2012)

Nabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Do wird Sommer...


Heute doch auch schon....


----------



## indian66 (29. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, deutscher Sommer, 15 Grad und Regen


----------



## chaz (29. Februar 2012)

Egal. Hauptsache kurze Hose.


----------



## indian66 (29. Februar 2012)

:d


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Den Schnee in Willingen hats außerhalb der Pisten komplett weg gefressen und die Schneekanonen dürfen wohl auch seit 2 Wochen nichtmehr laufen!


----------



## chaz (29. Februar 2012)

Und trotzdem wird der Lift keine Biker mitnehmen...


----------



## indian66 (29. Februar 2012)

Fährt man halt mitm Radl hoch


----------



## chaz (29. Februar 2012)

Und ich so: Häh?


----------



## toje (29. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Fährt man halt mitm Radl hoch


 

da gibt es wirklich ne ganz nette tour hoch zur freeride strecke.bin ich im letzten jahr mit astrid gefahren.mit dem enduro kein problem...mit dem downhiller nur was für alte männer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Februar 2012)

Für dich also!!!


----------



## indian66 (29. Februar 2012)

Wer sich da angesprochen fühlt?


----------



## toje (29. Februar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für dich also!!!


 

nee, is eher was für die ü 40zig fraktion hier!!!


----------



## chaz (29. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> nee, is eher was für die ü 40zig fraktion hier!!!



Da kommst du auch noch hin...
Schon einmal vormerken: 31.03. ist die Eröffnung von Wibe geplant.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. Februar 2012)

Check


----------



## Kurtchen (29. Februar 2012)

Ich schaffe es heute Abend nicht, so ein Kxxx :-( euch viel Spaß...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (29. Februar 2012)

Steinigt mich falls schon bekannt, aber hab es gerade erst entdeckt.
Wheels of Speed ist nen Rennen im WC und kurz vor der WM in Leogang! Also Termin eintragen, das wird nen Spektakel!

WOS


----------



## toje (29. Februar 2012)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es heute Abend nicht, so ein Kxxx :-( euch viel Spaß...!




Jooonge, na da haste mal was verpasst...

Ein sehr sehr geiler Ritt durch die Nacht war das, mit nem ordentlichem Tempo Berch uff und erst recht Berch ab!!!Wer braucht schon nen Downhiller!? 

Hat richtig Laune gemacht Jungs, Danke dafür.Und jetzt habe ich mir mein lekka Essen auch verdient!


----------



## indian66 (29. Februar 2012)

Joonge
da sachse watt.
Danke dafür!!!
Alle Anderen auch heil nach Hause geschröggelt?


----------



## chaz (29. Februar 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Jooonge, na da haste mal was verpasst...
> 
> Ein sehr sehr geiler Ritt durch die Nacht war das, mit nem ordentlichem Tempo Berch uff und erst recht Berch ab!!!Wer braucht schon nen Downhiller!?
> 
> Hat richtig Laune gemacht Jungs, Danke dafür.Und jetzt habe ich mir mein lekka Essen auch verdient!



War richtig guuuut. War zwar mächtig anstrengend, aber sau spaßig.


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Tach zusammen! Alle noch am pennen, oder watt?

@Indian: Ich habe den Vorgänger von diesem hässlichen Dingen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...essure-Suit-Protektorenjacke-2012::30011.html
Optik runter und Preise hoch...
Das müsste das Dingen sein, dass Kira fährt: http://www.enduro4you.de/products/d...Jackets/661-Pro-Pressure-Suit-Vapor-2010.html


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Danke für die Links.
Was wäre denn mit sowas, quasi light-Ausführung:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...r-Shirt-langaermelig-2012-schwarz::30059.html


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Ist wohl nicht Halbes und nichts Ganzes....


----------



## FunkyRay (1. März 2012)

Nen paar Euro günstiger bei CRC


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Nen paar Euro günstiger bei CRC



Und sogar das '11er Modell. 
@chaz: in "L" für Spargel wie ich?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. März 2012)

Wie groß bist du? Find das L schon arg groß ausfällt.

PS: Gibt auch ne extra Größentabelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (1. März 2012)

191 - 76kg


----------



## FunkyRay (1. März 2012)

Bitte WAS?! Oha... ich würds da trotzdem mal mit L probieren. Problem ist, das Ding ist an den Schultern arg weit und allgemein elendig lang.

Bei 1,83m und 82kg find ich nen L fast zu groß


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Ich habe ein 2010er in M und ein 2011er in L. L ist mir an manchen Stellen ein klein wenig zu groß. Dürfte dir also gut passen.


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2012)

Mit zu gross meinst Du zu breit oder zu lang?


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Kannst bei mir gerne testen. Bei mir sitzt der Schulterbereich einen Hauch zu locker.


----------



## FunkyRay (1. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kannst bei mir gerne testen. Bei mir sitzt der Schulterbereich einen Hauch zu locker.



Yeah, thats the Problem... aber bei dem Schmachtlappen... gebt dem mal was zu essen!


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Vielleicht werden dann die Pinne auch dicker.


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2012)

Wenn ich noch mehr esse gibt´s zu Hause ärger,
die meckern so schon immer, wie lange das wieder dauert


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Eigentlich solltest du weniger futtern...dann wirst du auch bergauf etwas ruhiger. Obwohl...nee...futter mal etwas mehr, dann fällst du auch nicht einfach so um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (1. März 2012)

Gleich am Ofen, wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Daniel12 (1. März 2012)

junge geh arbeiten!


----------



## FunkyRay (1. März 2012)

Dem ist der Sprit aufm Weg zu arbeit ausgegangen, weil zu teuer


----------



## Daniel12 (1. März 2012)

ah gut, Radfahren ist eh besser.... zumindest am Spot.


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Ist Kinderarbeit denn wieder erlaubt?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. März 2012)

Körperlich ist er doch jetzt 18... Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (1. März 2012)

Danke.
Und man glaubt es kaum, aber der Sprit hat bis zum Ofen gereicht... zurück auch. Und pünktlich zum Geburtstag ist der Frühling da


----------



## DerC (1. März 2012)

Ist morgen jemand da ????

Ach ja....n'abend


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Yepp.


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2012)

Jupp


----------



## Daniel12 (1. März 2012)

nupp


----------



## DerC (1. März 2012)

Ab wann denn ihr Yepp's und Jupp's ????


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2012)

Vor 3 werd ichs nich schaffen


----------



## DerC (1. März 2012)

Ja dann peil ich auch mal so 14.00h an.....
Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich morgen noch auf die schnelle ne Maxxis wetscream bekomme ????


----------



## chaz (2. März 2012)

Moin!


DerC schrieb:


> Ab wann denn ihr Yepp's und Jupp's ????


Mal sehen, was der Schwerter sagt... Eventuell schon 13 Uhr.


DerC schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich morgen noch auf die schnelle ne Maxxis wetscream bekomme ????


Nö.


----------



## BenderB (2. März 2012)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (2. März 2012)

Tach!


----------



## DerC (2. März 2012)

Moin


----------



## chaz (2. März 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## toje (2. März 2012)

jau, 13 uhr hört sich gut an...ich könnte aich schon um 12 uhr, ganz wie du magst!?


----------



## chaz (2. März 2012)

Lass mal 13 Uhr treffen. Keinen Stress, ne?!


----------



## toje (2. März 2012)

okay...


----------



## chaz (2. März 2012)

Ick freu mir.


----------



## Daniel12 (2. März 2012)

was habt Ihr alle für Arbeitszeiten...


----------



## indian66 (2. März 2012)

Mist, Rüsselpest im Anmarsch. Mal sehen obs gleich geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. März 2012)

Jau,

Mittwoch war gut , mann hab ich am nächsten Tag noch die Knie gemerkt, und dann abends in die Muckibude und meine Vorturnerin sagt gleich am Anfang : Und heute machen wir Beine und Knie, bitte die 3 Kilo Packs anlegen.....

War echt toll.....

Wat is mit Wochenende, jemand auf dem Bergrunterhobel unterwegs???


----------



## DerC (2. März 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................Couch ......................................

Der Berch war anstrengend aber guuuuut.....ne Mädels....?!


----------



## indian66 (2. März 2012)

Jau, manno war das klasse, bisschen kurz für mich, aber klasse!
Und gar nich so wettie-mässiger Boden 
Kann man glatt die Sommergarnitur auflegen. 
Morgen tendiere ich eig. eher zur ausgedehnten Tour Richtung-Witten.
Muss aber nicht, denke alle wollen wieder zum Berch?


----------



## Kayya (2. März 2012)

Moin jungs.

ich kann leider am WE nicht der infekt macht immernoch tabularasa.

@ der C: ich würde dir gerne meine wetis geben aber leider stehen die im moment in osnabrück rum. (edit: irgendwie war ich wohl nicht auf der letzten seite )


----------



## chaz (2. März 2012)

War richtig guuut am Berch. Hat mir das gefehlt!!! Morgen bin ich wieder vor Ort. So um 13.30 Uhr. Aber ohne Wetties.....


----------



## hugecarl (2. März 2012)

Mal schauen ob morgen Kohlensiepen oder Ofen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War richtig guuut am Berch. Hat mir das gefehlt!!! Morgen bin ich wieder vor Ort. So um 13.30 Uhr. Aber ohne Wetties.....




Muß mal gucken , wie ichs hinbekommen, vielleicht so gegen 14.00 Uhr !


----------



## chaz (3. März 2012)

Sieh zu! Habe schon wieder voll Bock!!!

Tach zusammen!!!


----------



## DerC (3. März 2012)

Moin 

Bei  mir wird's heute ne spontane Entscheidung, mein Schlafanzug ist noch nicht trocken


----------



## chaz (3. März 2012)

Eingenässt?


----------



## DerC (3. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Eingenässt?


 
Yepp, auf der letzten Abfahrt.....da du ja mit so unvorstellbarer Geschwindigkeit das Gap genommen hast, ist es bei mir untenrum feucht geworden.........ich wußte dass wird ein harter Einschlag....


----------



## chaz (3. März 2012)

Eyyy! Ich hatte so eine Bremsbacke vor mir.


----------



## DerC (3. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Eyyy! Ich hatte so eine Bremsbacke vor mir.


 
Also ich hab nur DICH gesehen.....


----------



## indian66 (3. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur DICH gesehen.....



Heyyy ich war auch noch dazwischen eingeklemmt 
(oder war das die vorletzte Abfahrt?)


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (3. März 2012)

Ist heute wer an der as


----------



## DerC (3. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Heyyy ich war auch noch dazwischen eingeklemmt
> (oder war das die vorletzte Abfahrt?)


 
Meinete die letzte linke Abfahrt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur DICH gesehen.....



Schaust du mir etwa auch nur auf den Arsch, oder watt?


----------



## toje (3. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schaust du mir etwa auch nur auf den Arsch, oder watt?




eeyyy, das ist MEIN arsch!!!  und ich bin locker über das gap gesprungen...müsst mal reißen am bock, nech.


----------



## DerC (3. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schaust du mir etwa auch nur auf den Arsch, oder watt?


----------



## chaz (3. März 2012)

Stimmt. Der Schwerter hat die älteren Rechte. Aber ich möchte nicht nur auf meinen Arsch reduziert werden, ne?! War aber wieder richtig schön heute im Wald. Hat mächtig Bock gemacht. Boden war schön griffig.
Was geht denn nächste Woche? Mittwoch ´nen Dämmerungsritt?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2012)

Jo war fluffig das!
Endlich wieder Krater rocken 

und dat Chazi hats auch gemacht ...


----------



## chaz (3. März 2012)

War einfach nur fett heute. Mit allem Zipp und Zapp bzw. Krater und step-up. Ich grinse immer noch.


----------



## Kayya (4. März 2012)

Servus Jungs,

was geht bei euch heute?

ich bin noch immer am rumkränkeln, habe mir aber überlegt eventuell mit Kamara rum zu kommen wenn ihr hier in der nähe berg abfahrt.


----------



## toje (4. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War einfach nur fett heute. Mit allem Zipp und Zapp bzw. Krater und step-up. Ich grinse immer noch.




er ist wieder da!!!


----------



## DerC (4. März 2012)

Also ich bin heute Couch....
Aber unter der Woche gerne.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> was geht bei euch heute?
> 
> ich bin noch immer am rumkränkeln, habe mir aber überlegt eventuell mit Kamara rum zu kommen wenn ihr hier in der nähe berg abfahrt.



Jau wollte auch gleich noch los!

Kalwes oder Berch???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2012)

Also werd gleich mal ne Runde zum Berch asseln, war einfach zu fluffich der Boden gestern....


----------



## Lazy (4. März 2012)

hätte ich mir mal zeit genommen ...

hätte hätte fahrradkette ..


----------



## Kayya (4. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Also werd gleich mal ne Runde zum Berch asseln, war einfach zu fluffich der Boden gestern....



ich habs nicht mehr geschafft! bin nochmal weggepennt 

nächste woche geht es hoffentlich wieder los!


----------



## chaz (4. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> er ist wieder da!!!



Jau. Und bald geht´s weiter. Würde am Dienstag lieber den wöchentlichen NR fahren. Mittwoch wird es nass.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2012)

Abwarten und teetrinken, eine Wettervorhersage auf 4 Tage hat in meinem leben noch nie gestimmt.......
Man kann sich schon freuen , wenn die auf 2 t
Tage einigermaßen hinkommt, 

war übrigens heute lustig am Berg ,der Bunte und der Schwarzinese waren mal wieder vor Ort, lange nich gesehen und doch wiedererkannt!
Robbe war auch da...und der Volltätowierte ist Papa geworden...halleluja !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> ich habs nicht mehr geschafft! bin nochmal weggepennt
> 
> nächste woche geht es hoffentlich wieder los!


Hab mich schon gewundert dass es keine Reaktion gab, na ja wenn es der Genesung hilft...


----------



## chaz (4. März 2012)

Bin da heute spontan bei ´ner Tour gewesen. Da war keiner da. War allerdings auch früher.

Glückwunsch an den Bunten!!!


----------



## chaz (5. März 2012)

Moin! Aufstehen!


----------



## indian66 (5. März 2012)

Uuaah!
Moin!
Türchen Morgen? Ab Krämer?


----------



## chaz (5. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin!Türchen Morgen? Ab Krämer?


Würde ich mal sagen. Mittwoch wird´s ja richtig feucht.


----------



## indian66 (5. März 2012)

Heute auch schon 
War schon so schön fluffig der Boden.


----------



## toje (5. März 2012)

mahlzeit...

hier, mal wieder ein tourenbock für den grauen: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3965


----------



## chaz (5. März 2012)

Ohne Hilfsmotor?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin da heute spontan bei ´ner Tour gewesen. Da war keiner da. War allerdings auch früher.
> 
> Glückwunsch an Robbe!!!




Nee bei Robbe wirds wohl später was, mit Volltätowiert meinte ich den englischen Fahrradquäler


----------



## chaz (5. März 2012)

Bunt sind ja beide.

@all: Ich starte morgen um 17 Uhr ab Krämer zu einem NR. Wer ist noch alles am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (5. März 2012)

Wenn ich morgen fieberfrei bin mach´  ich mit.


----------



## BenderB (5. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @all: Ich starte morgen um 17 Uhr ab Krämer zu einem NR. Wer ist noch alles am Start?



morgen noch nicht, aber


----------



## indian66 (5. März 2012)

Wußte ich gar nicht, dass Du nen gelben Helm hast


----------



## chaz (5. März 2012)

@Bender:  
Was ist denn mit der/die/das C?


----------



## ecto-1 (5. März 2012)

Howdy!
Wer von euch wohnt denn hier in Citynähe und hat spontan Lust auf ein paar Kilometer in der Nähe demnächst? Ich kenne zwar den EDG-Treff, suche aber noch Alternativen zum Samstagstreff.  

Bis dann dann!
Marco


----------



## hugecarl (5. März 2012)

City wohn ich auch, aber bei zu viel Kilometern streikt die Ausdauer leider noch


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Grüß Gott allerseits.


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Grüß ihn selber! Tach!


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @all: Ich starte morgen um 17 Uhr ab Krämer zu einem NR. Wer ist noch alles am Start?


 

moin moin,

ich bin raus für heute, muss laufen gehen mit meiner liebsten.ich bin halt ne treue seele und fahre dann morgen mit dem muddy, damit der kleine nicht sooo alleine ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Ich denke dann an euch, wenn ich im Trockenen sitze.


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> ich denke dann an euch, wenn ich im trockenen sitze.


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich denke dann an euch, wenn ich im Trockenen sitze.


 

weichei, warmduscher...du hast ja nur angst das wir dich berch ab wieder stehen lassen!!!


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Angst würde ich es nicht nennen. Aber wenn ihr wieder das Messer zwischen den Zähnen habt, dann wird's wieder spannend.


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Angst würde ich es nicht nennen. Aber wenn ihr wieder das Messer zwischen den Zähnen habt, dann wird's wieder spannend.


 

jau, ich überlege auch schon ob ich jetzt mit fullface und panzer "auf tour" gehen sollte!?


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Wäre eine Überlegung wert, ihr Irren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Am Berch gehts gesitteter zu, als beim NR


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Auch nicht immer. Wir sind da schon 4X-DH gefahren.


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Hoffentlich bei Tageslicht!


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Ja, war aber auch egal. Den grauen alten Mann hat man nicht kommen sehen. Der stand auf einmal mitten auf der Piste.


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bei Tageslicht!


der berühmte "Tageslichtnightride"?


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> der berühmte "Tageslichtnightride"?


 

du quatsch mal nicht so viel, sieh mal lieber zu das du mal mit auf tour kommst!!!


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

ecto-1 schrieb:


> Howdy!
> Wer von euch wohnt denn hier in Citynähe und hat spontan Lust auf ein paar Kilometer in der Nähe demnächst? Ich kenne zwar den EDG-Treff, suche aber noch Alternativen zum Samstagstreff.
> 
> Bis dann dann!
> Marco


Hey Marco,
bist Du mobil (Auto oder U-Bahn, S-Bahn)?
Ich starte immer von Brackel, fahre über Straßen nach Aplerbeck und dort dann in den Schwerter Wald. Je nach Zeit und Lust fahre ich bisher zwischen 25km und 45km (inkl. der jeweils 5km zum Wald hin und zurück).
Hast Du taugliche Lampen für einen Nightride?
Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> du quatsch mal nicht so viel, sieh mal lieber zu das du mal mit auf tour kommst!!!


Ajo, die Ersatzteile trudeln so langsam ein, mit etwas Glück schraube ich den Hobel am Dönerstag wieder zusammen. Und dann werde ich mal bei einer Tour partizipieren 
Auch, wenn ich nicht wirklich fit bin, aber damit das Gejammer hier mal aufhört. Kennt jemand das Gefühl, wenn man bei einem Anstieg den man schon zig mal hochgefahren ist auf einmal absteigen muss, weil der alte, verweichlichte Körper auf einmal nicht mehr kann? Ich hoffe es ist nur eine kleine Krankheit und nicht schon der köperliche Zerfall des Alters... aber dazu kann ja sicher der Toje mehr sagen


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Popcornalarm! Weiter so.


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

Jehova, Jehova!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender:
> Was ist denn mit der/die/das C?


 
Ich bin bis min Freitach raus... Meine Heimat ist zur Zeit das Klo und Bett.......sorry....


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Na so'ne schai$$e 
Gute Besserung dann mal von mir!!


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Popcornalarm! Weiter so.


 

schnauze...du kannst doch wohl am besten über alternde zerfallende körper berichten, hä balsaman.


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> schnauze...du kannst doch wohl am besten über alternde zerfallende körper berichten, hä balsaman.



so it begins...


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Uii schon wieder so früh am Tag Bier holen...


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> so it begins...



Was macht denn eigentlich DEINE Schulter, he?! 
@ Toje: Geh Udo ärgern.


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Toje: Geh Udo ärgern.


 
hmm, ich habe es wohl etwas übertrieben, der ist gerade nach hause gegangen. 
wollt ihr echt bei dem wetter da draußen auf`s radel steigen!?da kommt man ja ins schwitzen...


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Schlimm, ne?! Lass mich kurz überlegen, ob joggen eine Alternative wäre... NEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (6. März 2012)

Joggen tu ich auch, Bett--> Klo---> Bett
also ich würd lieber trampeln gehen...
Thx für die Genesung


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Ich glaub' ich lass mein Wintermäntelchen heute daheim.


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Aber lange Hose!


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was macht denn eigentlich DEINE Schulter, he?!


Tja, die hängt immer noch so da an mir rum 
Kann damit ja auch fahren, tut eigentlich nur manchmal weh. Zumindest solange ich keine seitliche Aufwärtsbewegung des Ellbogens mache und die Hand VOR dem Körper und unterhalb Schulterhöhe lasse.
Blöd ist nur, dass drauf liegen weh tut, sodass ich nicht gescheit schlafen kann. Das ist, was mich so langsam fertig macht. Sind ja immerhin schon 22 Wochen jetzt -.-
Aber am 21.03. werd ich dann hoffentlich mehr erfahren.

Wie kalt ist es denn derzeit im Wald? Wollte heut ne kleine Tour fahren und frage mich, ob kurze Buxe und ein Longsleeve mit Thermoshirt drunter reichen?


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Kurze Buxe geht immer,
Shirt lang sollte wohl sein, is deutlich kälter geworden...


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schlimm, ne?! Lass mich kurz überlegen, ob joggen eine Alternative wäre... NEIN!


 

pfff, was tut MANN nicht alles der FRAU zu liebe... 

@DerC: scheiß dich mal aus heute und zeig uns morgen mal die knackige abfahrt vom becken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

@Chaz @toje
Ihr hattet noch ein verwaistes Flatpedal liegen?
Was war denn das?
Muss mir wohl nach 21Jahren Click mal was flaches besorgen


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> pfff, was tut MANN nicht alles der FRAU zu liebe...
> 
> @DerC: scheiß dich mal aus heute und zeig uns morgen mal die knackige abfahrt vom becken!!!



Samstag am Becken gewesen (während Tour)
Leeeckerst!


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

@Bender: Kurze Buxe ab 0 Grad aufwärts. Und ein dünnes Trikot mit einem Shirt drunter sollte heute reichen.
@Indian: Einen Satz Sudpin 2 habe ich noch. Linke Pedale knackt aber immer wieder.
@Toje: Kannst es wieder nicht abwarten, wa?


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Hui die sudpin sind mit fast 600 gramm ja fast schwerer als die Norco. 
Stimmt der Grip damit denn ?


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Samstag am Becken gewesen (während Tour)
> Leeeckerst!


 

wie jetzt, haste die abfahrt schon gemacht???

die dinger habe ich noch in der ecke liegen, aber ein pedal mit ner krummen achse. http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...kw/Cannondale_Grind_Freeride_Pedale_-_schwarz

@ chaz: nö, kann ich nicht!!!


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Da hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> @ chaz: nö, kann ich nicht!!!



Izmir klar! Warum muss MANN heute eigentlich joggen gehen? Nimm die Lady mit auf Tour.


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Izmir klar! Warum muss MANN heute eigentlich joggen gehen? Nimm die Lady mit auf Tour.


 
ach die lady kommt erst um 17:40uhr bei mir an.dann einmal flott um den see und gut ist.und mit euch will sie erst mal nicht fahren.die haben alle angst...kira, der olle, die olle...


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> die haben alle angst...kira, der olle, die olle...


Hihi...


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wie jetzt, haste die abfahrt schon gemacht???
> 
> die dinger habe ich noch in der ecke liegen, aber ein pedal mit ner krummen achse. http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...kw/Cannondale_Grind_Freeride_Pedale_-_schwarz
> 
> @ chaz: nö, kann ich nicht!!!



Um welche Abfahrt gehts denn ?
Die chazbaumstupfgedächtnislinie? 
Taugen die kanonentalteile denn was?
Oder mach ich die achsen da über kurz oder lang auch krumm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> und mit euch will sie erst mal nicht fahren.die haben alle angst...kira, der olle, die olle...


Also das verstehe ich nicht:
Wie kann jemand Angst vor 'uns' haben, wenn sie sich mit DIR auf Tour begeben??!!


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Also das verstehe ich nicht...


Der drückt sich immer so wage aus. Den versteht so schnell keiner.
@Indian: Sudpin 3 kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Joggen tu ich auch, Bett--> Klo---> Bett
> also ich würd lieber trampeln gehen...








Gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## chaz (6. März 2012)

Sehr geil. Aber kein Schleifpapier einlegen.


----------



## DerC (6. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir


 
Sehr geil...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ich bin raus für heute, muss laufen gehen mit meiner liebsten.ich bin halt ne treue seele und fahre dann morgen mit dem muddy, damit der kleine nicht sooo alleine ist.




Jawoll

und außerdem sind wir ja nicht aus Zucker und müssen dann nicht immer auf diese Berghochfahrer warten


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2012)

Hmmm, mein Dämpfer fürs Hinterrad macht schmatzende Geräusche beim Ein- und Ausfedern, Sollte mir das zu denken geben? Und es war Öl am dem Prengel, der rein- und rausfährt.
Habe den mal abgetrocknet und werd ihm jetzt mal zwei Stündchen Wald geben, mal schauen, wie es danach aussieht.
Das würd mir ja grad noch fehlen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hmmm, mein Dämpfer fürs Hinterrad macht schmatzende Geräusche beim Ein- und Ausfedern, Sollte mir das zu denken geben? Und es war Öl am dem Prengel, der rein- und rausfährt.
> Habe den mal abgetrocknet und werd ihm jetzt mal zwei Stündchen Wald geben, mal schauen, wie es danach aussieht.
> Das würd mir ja grad noch fehlen


Wenn der Rebound etwas reingedreht ist, ist das beim Luftdämpfer normal
und etwas Öl hast du auf einem relativ neuen Dämpfer auch, ist meist Öl zwischen Dichtung und Staubkappe, das macht Ihn fluffig, wenn der Dämpfer schon älter ist, Luftdruck prüfen, wenn abgesunken und öl austritt ist er meist inne Wurst...


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wenn der Rebound etwas reingedreht ist, ist das beim Luftdämpfer normal
> und etwas Öl hast du auf einem relativ neuen Dämpfer auch, ist meist Öl zwischen Dichtung und Staubkappe, das macht Ihn fluffig, wenn der Dämpfer schon älter ist, Luftdruck prüfen, wenn abgesunken und öl austritt ist er meist inne Wurst...



Jo, so is dat wohl,

ansonsten, Chazzi gut heimgekommen?
Hammeroberknuspriger Boden heute, Lecker Ründchen auch, Mannomann, hätt noch Stunden im Wald rumschröggeln können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Um welche Abfahrt gehts denn ?
> Die chazbaumstupfgedächtnislinie?
> Taugen die kanonentalteile denn was?
> Oder mach ich die achsen da über kurz oder lang auch krumm?




nö nö, die taugen schon was.ich hatte damals nen mächtigen abflug bei minus graden...da hätte es wohl jede achse zerlegt.mir ist dabei sogar die kurbel gebrochen!


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Also das verstehe ich nicht:
> Wie kann jemand Angst vor 'uns' haben, wenn sie sich mit DIR auf Tour begeben??!!



na weil ich alleine mit der lady und den älteren schwächeren herren auch ganz gemütlich fahren kann...im rudel ist das immer so eine sache, da schaukelt sich das tempo schon mal hoch.wenn ich da so an den letzten mit. denke...


----------



## toje (6. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jawoll
> 
> und außerdem sind wir ja nicht aus Zucker und müssen dann nicht immer auf diese Berghochfahrer warten




na sach ich doch...morgen 17 uhr beim krämer dann!?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2012)

Wenns nich Hunde und Katzen regnet jerne....


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

Tach zusammen. Jau, gestern hat´s wieder richtig Laune gemacht. Boden war super! Was geht eigentlich am WE?
@Bender: Der Evolver schmatzt manchmal. Einfach ignorieren. Schlimm, wenn etwas leiser ist als ein T3, oder?  
@Toje: Das Erstaunliche ist ja, dass sich das Tempo rauf und runter hochschaukelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (7. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Der Evolver schmatzt manchmal. Einfach ignorieren. Schlimm, wenn etwas leiser ist als ein T2, oder?



Moin zusammen!
Haha, Du alter Sack  Ich war nur irritiert: wenn ich stundenlang so ein schmatzendes Geräusch höre, muss ich immer an Sex denken 
@Indian:
ich habe noch einen Satz Flatpedals von DMR Bikes, die auf dem Torque drauf waren:






meld Dich bei Interesse.

Grüße an alle!


P.S. @chaz: Du hättest das T2 ruhig stehen lassen können, denn offiziell ist der T3 ein T2 Typ 3


----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Haha, Du alter Sack  Ich war nur irritiert: wenn ich stundenlang so ein schmatzendes Geräusch höre, muss ich immer an Sex denken


Du isst beim vögeln? 
P.S. Klugschei$$er!


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2012)

@Bender: Danke,
habe gestern mal meine Norco Flats probiert, komme irgendwie überhaupt nich klar damit,
denke es  kommen doch wieder die Mallet dran...


----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

Fahre die Dinger doch mal länger. Dat wird schon.


----------



## toje (7. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> @Bender: Danke,
> habe gestern mal meine Norco Flats probiert, komme irgendwie überhaupt nich klar damit,
> denke es kommen doch wieder die Mallet dran...


 

was heulste denn hier rum!? 
ich verstehe eh nicht so ganz wo dein problem mit den klickpedalen beim touren fahren ist???


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> was heulste denn hier rum!?
> ich verstehe eh nicht so ganz wo dein problem mit den klickpedalen beim touren fahren ist???



Mein Problem liegt beim klickpedalfahren im DH da ich ja nur ein Radl fÃ¼r alles habe. ð¥


----------



## toje (7. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mein Problem liegt beim klickpedalfahren im DH da ich ja nur ein Radl fÃ¼r alles habe. ð¥


 

ah, na das ist etwas anderes.da kann ich auch noch nichts zu sagen...werde das die tage aber auch mal ausprobieren.

wo genau ist denn das problem dabei???


----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

Ihr habt doofe Füße!


----------



## toje (7. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ihr habt doofe Füße!


 

aber wenigstens brechen die nicht so schnell wie dein leib aus balsholz!!!


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2012)

@toje: Du fährst doch plattform im DH? Oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

@Toje: Jetzt können die Hufe nur noch verbiegen.
@Indian: Der Schwerter will nur den Beweis antreten, dass er mit Klickies sein Hinterrad beim Hüpfen auch runterdrücken kann. Hihi...


----------



## toje (7. März 2012)

@ indian: ja, noch...ich will das aber die tage auch mal mit klickies versuchen.

@ balsa: schnauze, sonst gibts nen klatsch... ach was rede ich da, schaffst du ja auch ganz alleine, nech.wann gehts mal wieder zur as???


----------



## DerC (7. März 2012)

Mahlzeit.....


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2012)

Tach!
Noch so'n DH-einklicker


----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

@Toje: Samstag?! 
@'C': Alles wieder fit?


----------



## DerC (7. März 2012)

Joa, zumindest war ich schon zwei Std nicht mehr auf'm Thron.... ist nen gutes Zeichen
Hab mir grad ne schöne Infusionstherapie verpasst und werd heut mal schön chillig die Couch unsicher machen...Wollt am Freitag mal wieder aufs Rad steigen....


----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

Auf welches?


----------



## toje (7. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Samstag?!


 

hmm, eigentlich gerne...aber, ich weiß net so recht ob der kira mich lässt, der erzählt was von küche aufbauen.


----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

Mich wollte er zum Schleppen engagieren. Habe morgen aber keine Zeit. Für Samstag hat er bei mir keine Hilfe beantragt. Wollte schon gerne ballern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (7. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mich wollte er zum Schleppen engagieren. Habe morgen aber keine Zeit. Für Samstag hat er bei mir keine Hilfe beantragt. Wollte schon gerne ballern.


 

war mir sooo klar...faule sau du!!!

na dann lass dich mal am fr. zum aufbauen sehen, dann kann ich am sa. evtl. mit zum ballern.ich kann ja ein wenig den treiberling machen.  man kann den armen jungen ja nicht alleine lassen,da kommt eh nur mist bei rum!!!


----------



## chaz (7. März 2012)

Von wegen faule Sau. Wer zu spät kommt... Der weiss bestimmt schon ein paar Tage länger, dass die Küche kommt, oder? Kann ja den grauen Facharbeiter fragen. Dann klappt's auch......nicht.


----------



## DerC (7. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf welches?


 
Dachte an ballern, für ne Tour bin ich noch zu schlapp...glaub ich....
Am WE bin ich leider raus


----------



## DerGraue (7. März 2012)

Tach auch. Nach einigen Wochen der Bikeunlust hätte ich mal wieder Bock ne runde zu Rocken morgen mit Kira die Küche stemmen und aufbauen und wenn alles gut geht Freitag oder Samstag Rocken


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. März 2012)

Klingt gut, wie wärs mit Kalwes ???


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Klingt gut, wie wärs mit Kalwes ???



Jaaaaaaaa!!!!!  

Moin zusammen!
Wie war der NR? Verletzte, Defekte, besondere Vorkommnisse, Überschwemmungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Moin zusammen!
> Wie war der NR? Verletzte, Defekte, besondere Vorkommnisse, Überschwemmungen?


 

Moin ihr Muschis,

am WE ist Kiras Küche dran, schon vergessen!? 

Der NR war Hart aber Spaß hat`s gemacht.Ich hatte zu Hause dann etwas von 33 KM und 750 HM auf dem Tacho.Einen neuen Trail an der Syburg haben wir auch noch gefunden... 

Und, hast du dir zu Hause auf der Couch ins Fäustchen gelacht!?


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2012)

Tach!
Neuer Trail???
Da bin ich aber gespannt!


----------



## toje (8. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Tach!
> Neuer Trail???
> Da bin ich aber gespannt!


 

Den zeigen wir euch dann beim nächsten NR.Evtl. kennt ihr Tourenasseln den ja auch schon!?Für uns war er auf jeden Fall "Neuland".


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Einen neuen Trail an der Syburg haben wir auch noch gefunden...


Uiiih. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 



toje schrieb:


> Und, hast du dir zu Hause auf der Couch ins Fäustchen gelacht!?


Etwas. Ich war aber schlimmer dran. Wir waren bei Ikea.


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Etwas. Ich war aber schlimmer dran. Wir waren bei Ikea.


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Das war hart....


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das war hart....



Das Hot Dog essen?
Edith: oder heissen die röste pölser? Ah neee das war im Dänenland...


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Nee...dass ich nicht ins Kinderparadies durfte.


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2012)

Neeee 
Und immer schön dran denken:
Heut ist Frauentag


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Heut ist Frauentag



Darf ich dann ganz uneigennützig unten liegen, damit SIE sich mal austoben kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (8. März 2012)

Vorne, hinten, oben, unten
Frauen eben, 
Wer steckt da schon drin?


----------



## toje (8. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Vorne, hinten, oben, unten
> Frauen eben,
> Wer steckt da schon drin?


 

Wie, steckst du da nie drin!? 
Naja, in deinem Alter lässt man(n) das auch besser sein!!!


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen! Altes Dörrfleisch...


----------



## BenderB (8. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Und immer schön dran denken:
> Heut ist Frauentag


Ich freu mich schon auf den 14.03. 
http://www.schnitzel-blowjob-tag.de/


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Ist der nicht permanent?


----------



## BenderB (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist der nicht permanent?


Normalerweise nicht, bei Dir und Toje ist das ne Ausnahme, weil er Dich so lieb hat


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Bekommst du Angst, wenn ich sage, dass wir dich mal in die Mitte nehmen werden? 






Auf einer Tour versteht sich.


----------



## toje (8. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Normalerweise nicht, bei Dir und Toje ist das ne Ausnahme, weil er Dich so lieb hat


 

Die wahre Liebe gibt es eh nur unter Männern!!! 
Deshalb helfen die Männer ja auch ALLE schön dem Kira am Samstag!!!


----------



## Kayya (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bekommst du Angst, wenn ich sage, dass wir dich mal in die Mitte nehmen werden?



man man man da will man gucken was so bei euch geht und dann sowas....nur sauereien!

Ich bin morgen früh unterwegs und vielleicht am sa nachmittag.
den rest vom we muss ich arbeiten.

seit Dienstag bin ich stolzer Hundebesitzer und muss in der anfangszeit etwas mehr mit dem hund machen als mit dem bike....
harte zeit so ohne radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

@Toje: Gebt mal heute richtig Gas, dann sind wir morgen Abend fertig und können Samstag ballern. @Kayya: Welche Schweinereien? Wir doch nicht... 
Zum Hund: Welche Rasse und wie alt?


----------



## Kayya (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Kayya: Welche Schweinereien? Wir doch nicht...


ja ne is klar ...die letzten 422 seiten dienen als beweismaterial



chaz schrieb:


> Zum Hund: Welche Rasse und wie alt?



ist ein Appenzeller Sennenhund 1jahr alt.

Er ist noch sehr ängstlich weil er bei seinem früheren Frauchen nix kennengelernt hat, aber das wird schon! gleich gehtz die erste runde durch den park mit mtb neben her schieben...


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Mit unserem jüngeren Hund kann man inzwischen biken. Läuft gut am Rad und 0 Jagdtrieb. 25 km gehen mit ihm locker. 
Und für Schweinereien ist der Schwerter zuständig.


----------



## Kayya (8. März 2012)

ach cool was hast du für hunde?
ich denk bei unserm ist noch viel training angesagt bis er ganz locker mit laufen kann und in jeder situation folgt.
grade im termoniapark hat er voll bock gehabt hinter dem bike her zudüsen.
die Hasen dort im park waren ihm auch schnuppe.

läuft dein hund umher oder hast du ihm beigebracht immer hinter dem bike zu bleiben?


----------



## toje (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Gebt mal heute richtig Gas, dann sind wir morgen Abend fertig und können Samstag ballern.


 
hassu nen rad ab!?
ich bin platt von gestern, kleines hat mich ganz schön hart rangenommen!!!
btw.: ich habe mit schweinereien nix zu tun...


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

@Kayya: Wir haben 2 Hunde. Merlin (14 Jahre, Spitz-Dackel-Mix) und Titus (15 Monate, holländischer Schäferhund-Mix). Meine Frau ist bei uns die Hundetrainerin. Ich bin für´s Balgen zuständig....  
@Toje: Wer Radeln kann, kann auch Küchen schleppen und schrauben. Samstag erst ballern und dann Küche basteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Wer Radeln kann, kann auch Küchen schleppen und schrauben. Samstag erst ballern und dann Küche basteln?


 

pfff, erst arbeiten, dann ballern, dann küche schrauben...ich glaube dann schlafe ich am akkuschrauber ein!!!


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Pussy!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. März 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> ach cool was hast du für hunde?
> ich denk bei unserm ist noch viel training angesagt bis er ganz locker mit laufen kann und in jeder situation folgt.
> grade im termoniapark hat er voll bock gehabt hinter dem bike her zudüsen.
> die Hasen dort im park waren ihm auch schnuppe.
> ...




Also meinen muß ich mittlerweile die Treppe hochtragen, fast so schlimm wie andere aufm bike...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> pfff, erst arbeiten, dann ballern, dann küche schrauben...ich glaube dann schlafe ich am akkuschrauber ein!!!




Ich bin dafür wir ballern und schenken Kira dafür nen Akkuschrauber zum Selberschrauben!!!


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür wir ballern und schenken Kira dafür nen Akkuschrauber zum Selberschrauben!!!



 Sehr gute Idee! Dafür!!!

Wer hat noch Lust dazu: http://guerilla-racing.de/index.php/raben-race-vol-2

Ich werde da wohl mitfahren.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee! Dafür!!!
> 
> Wer hat noch Lust dazu: http://guerilla-racing.de/index.php/raben-race-vol-2
> 
> Ich werde da wohl mitfahren.




Klingt gut , wetzt schon mal die Messer har har....


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Könnt ja schon einmal einen Start im 2er-Pack beantragen...


----------



## Philmn (8. März 2012)

ui da bin ich aufgewachsen! bin dabei!

morgen jemand am start wollte so gegen 12 losfahren, radtour südwest machen und dann am kohlensiepen rauskommen und da bisschen heizen.


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

High noon muss ich noch arbeiten.


----------



## Philmn (8. März 2012)

kannz ja dazustoßen is ja hell bis halb 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (8. März 2012)

sonst probier ich den spartakus alleine und knall mit dem schneidezahn zuerst auf die landung und DU BIST SCHULD


----------



## chaz (8. März 2012)

Da muss ich wohl noch irgendwo ´ne Küche zusammenbasteln, obwohl der Typ bestimmt noch Wasser anbrennen lässt....


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2012)

´n Türchen wollte ich morgen auch machen, kann aber erst ab halb 5.


----------



## Philmn (8. März 2012)

bisschen spät leider, muss noch arbeiten danach. ausser man trifft sich direkt in witten. war heute auf dem weg nach witten nach fast 10 jahren wieder bei indian bikes, die jetz ja tom´s bike world heissen. echt netter laden, sehr empfehlenswert. nur die gravity-schiene wird nich so bedient..


----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2012)

Moin :gähn:


----------



## toje (9. März 2012)

Morgääähn...


----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

Steht die Küche?


----------



## BenderB (9. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Steht die Küche?









Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

Falscher Smilie. Zum heulen ist das mit dem Jungvolk.


----------



## Daniel12 (9. März 2012)

Kochen wird überschätzt...

ist wer am SO am Berch ab 11? wollte da nen bisschen rumrutschen.


----------



## Philmn (9. März 2012)

wenn der kater nicht zugeschlagen hat, binnich da!


----------



## DerC (9. März 2012)

Moin ....
Also ich bin defenetiv mit radeln  noch raus
War gestern ne kleine Runde mit'm Hund auf'm Freischütz unterwegs und mußte fast mit dem Bus zurückfahren....


----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

Hauptsache du bist nächste Woche zum NR fit. Dann kannst du uns mal was Neues zeigen.


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hauptsache du bist nächste Woche zum NR fit. Dann kannst du uns mal was Neues zeigen.


Jaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDisbike (9. März 2012)

dit is ja interessant, war schon mal jemand da in dem warsteiner bikepark? 

www.warsteiner-bikepark.de

war mir bis dato unbekannt...




chaz schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee! Dafür!!!
> 
> Wer hat noch Lust dazu: http://guerilla-racing.de/index.php/raben-race-vol-2
> 
> Ich werde da wohl mitfahren.


----------



## BenderB (9. März 2012)

Habe gestern meine Garage aufgeräumt und mit Erstaunen festgestellt, dass ich ja noch ein DH-Bike habe 
Heute jemand am Berch?
Würde ggf. mal für 2h vorbeischauen und gucken, ob ich das noch kann...


----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Heute jemand am Berch?



NEIN!!!


----------



## BenderB (9. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> NEIN!!!


wirklich nicht? 
Wetter ist toll, wird bestimmt super!


----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

Quatsch nicht. Ideales Küchenaufbauwetter!


----------



## toje (9. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Quatsch nicht. Ideales Küchenaufbauwetter!


 
na sach ich doch...!!!
berch... pffff, wer wie oder was ist schon der berch!?


----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee! Dafür!!!
> 
> Wer hat noch Lust dazu: http://guerilla-racing.de/index.php/raben-race-vol-2
> 
> Ich werde da wohl mitfahren.



Nummer 5 lebt


----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> na sach ich doch...!!!
> berch... pffff, wer wie oder was ist schon der berch!?



Bei dir kommt man auch ins schwitzen, nur spaß hat man dabei keinen


----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> na sach ich doch...!!!
> berch... pffff, wer wie oder was ist schon der berch!?



Wir sollten die Idee von Achim noch einmal überdenken....


----------



## toje (9. März 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Bei dir kommt man auch ins schwitzen, nur spaß hat man dabei keinen


 

was habe ich mit der geschichte zu tun...ist kira`s küche!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ist kira`s küche!!!



Ob er sich damit zufrieden geben würde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mehr braucht er eh nicht. Die Frittenbude ist doch nicht weit weg.


----------



## FunkyRay (9. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> was habe ich mit der geschichte zu tun...ist kira`s küche!!!



Ich dachte du machst mal auf Chef, wo du doch sonst der Sklave bist


----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

Er ist DER Treiberling.


----------



## toje (9. März 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich dachte du machst mal auf Chef, wo du doch sonst der Sklave bist


 

hä, komisches zeugs geraucht!?
das ich nen sklave sein soll ist mir jetzt mal total neu...
eher ein sklaventreiber!!!


----------



## chaz (9. März 2012)

Hauptsache der Sklaventreiber setzt hier gleich keinen beim Projekt 'Kiras Kochstelle' unter Druck, ne!?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (9. März 2012)

He liebe Dortmunder Gestern wurde in meine Garage eingebrochen, mein Bike und Werkzeuge wurden geklaut!

Einige dürften mein Kona Stab kennen, vom ebberg oder Syburg
Hier nochmal acktuelle Bilder davon

















Wer es sieht bitte sofort die Polizei anrufen!!


----------



## DerC (9. März 2012)

Ey toje, 

warst du nicht der mit angeblich ahnung vonne avid code ???


----------



## Philmn (9. März 2012)

Wird gemacht (Dietmonkey..)!

In Witten herrschen perfekte Bedingungen. Hat richtig Bock gemacht heute, werd noch einen Tag dranhängen. Also wer Bock hat oder Zeit.. Morgen Witten Kohlensiepen am besten recht früh, von mir aus auch wiede rTour hin, danach kl. Schweiz.


grüße


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> Wird gemacht (Dietmonkey..)!
> 
> In Witten herrschen perfekte Bedingungen. Hat richtig Bock gemacht heute, werd noch einen Tag dranhängen. Also wer Bock hat oder Zeit.. Morgen Witten Kohlensiepen am besten recht früh, von mir aus auch wiede rTour hin, danach kl. Schweiz.
> 
> ...



Wann und wo willste denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (9. März 2012)

wie wärs mit 11, fahr in der innenstadt los (über Bolmke, bittermark, dann persebeck an toms bike word vorbei)
können auch früher oder später oder uns woanders treffen bin flexibel


----------



## Philmn (9. März 2012)

aso hab ja gesagt recht früh..
also 10 hier los geht auch noch


----------



## Lazy (9. März 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> He liebe Dortmunder Gestern wurde in meine Garage eingebrochen, mein Bike und Werkzeuge wurden geklaut!




schweinebande!

is gemerkt!


----------



## toje (9. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ey toje,
> 
> warst du nicht der mit angeblich ahnung vonne avid code ???




so ein bisl habe ich schon an den dingern geschraubt, was haste denn für ein problem???

@ dietmonkey: so ein ****!!!hier in schwerte???ich halte auf jeden fall die augen offen!!!


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2012)

Philmn schrieb:


> wie wärs mit 11, fahr in der innenstadt los (über Bolmke, bittermark, dann persebeck an toms bike word vorbei)
> können auch früher oder später oder uns woanders treffen bin flexibel



Wie wärs mit 11 am augustinum?
Das müsste ich schaffen.


----------



## Philmn (10. März 2012)

hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. März 2012)

Moin.
@Dietmonkey: Halte auch die Augen offen. Was ´ne Schweinerei!
@C: Der hat von nix ´ne Ahnung.


----------



## DerC (10. März 2012)

Tach

@Chaz: wieso wußt ich beim tippen schon dass was von dir kommt?!
@toje: mal so'n Service-Kit reinfummeln, zahl auch die nächste cola oder unterstütz dich bei deinem Feldzug gegen chaz......verbal natürlich...


----------



## chaz (10. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @toje: mal so'n Service-Kit reinfummeln


Denk daran: Für so´n HSPler ist alles unter Schlüsselweite 30 Uhrmacher- und Feinmechanikerwerkzeug.  


DerC schrieb:


> @toje: ...oder unterstütz dich bei deinem Feldzug gegen chaz......verbal natürlich...


Der ist schon groß....das kann der auch alleine versuchen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. März 2012)

Watt is denn mit heute , alle an Kiras Küche oder wird heute nachmittag noch gefahren????


----------



## toje (10. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> @Chaz: wieso wußt ich beim tippen schon dass was von dir kommt?!
> @toje: mal so'n Service-Kit reinfummeln, zahl auch die nächste cola oder unterstütz dich bei deinem Feldzug gegen chaz......verbal natürlich...


 

na weil er so leich zu durchschauen ist...deshalb bin ich ihm ja auch immer einen schritt im vorraus!!! 

jo, in den bremshebel oder was???kein thema, aber ich nehme dann lieber die cola.2 gestandene kerle gegen son balsa hölzchen ist dann doch zu viel des guten.wir brechen ihm ja dann schon verbal die morschen knochen!!!


----------



## toje (10. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt is denn mit heute , alle an Kiras Küche oder wird heute nachmittag noch gefahren????


 
ich glaube mit dem fahren wird das heute nix... die diva hat uns voll in beschlag genommen!!!


----------



## DerC (10. März 2012)

Ölinsfeuergiess-Modus an .....

Ja, geht um die Hebel, wollt die Tage mal 1-12 Service-Kits besorgen...


----------



## toje (10. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ölinsfeuergiess-Modus an .....
> 
> Ja, geht um die Hebel, wollt die Tage mal 1-12 Service-Kits besorgen...


 

ach, der kennt seinen alten gebrechlichen körper ja selber am besten!!! 

ja mach mal... achte aber darauf das du das für den hebel mit druckpunktverstellung kaufst.da gibt es unterschiede...spreche da aus erfahrung.


----------



## chaz (10. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> *Abgestandene* kerle gegen son balsa hölzchen ist dann doch zu viel des guten.wir brechen ihm ja dann schon verbal die morschen knochen!!!






toje schrieb:


> ich glaube mit dem fahren wird das heute nix... die diva hat uns voll in beschlag genommen!!!


Sieht wohl so aus.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. März 2012)

Muß mich heute auch um meinen Teich kümmern, sind schon 6 Kröten verreckt, bin dabei das Ding zu säubern, ziemlich sickige Angelegenheit , hatte so an 16.00 Uhr gedacht mal ne Runde zum Ofen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. März 2012)

Ist morgen was konkret in Planung, Mädels?


----------



## indian66 (10. März 2012)

Familientag


----------



## DerC (10. März 2012)

Arbeiten....


----------



## Kayya (10. März 2012)

Ebenso auf Arbeit


----------



## DerC (10. März 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Ebenso auf Arbeit


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist morgen was konkret in Planung, Mädels?




Kalwes !
Lechz, Hechel.....

War den ganzen heutigen Tag mit Gülleabpumpen beschäftigt..muß morgen fahren!!!


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2012)

Wollt morgen auch mal wieder fahrn.. vorzugsweise Ofen, glaube bis zum Kalwes reicht das Benzin nicht


----------



## DerC (11. März 2012)

Morgäääääääääään ihr Luschen


----------



## chaz (11. März 2012)

Kalwes wird wohl heute voll. Dachte so an ´ne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2012)

Werde jetzt gleich zum Berg fahren. Spätestens gegen 1 da.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2012)

Da ja offensichtlich keine Bock auf Kalwes hat werd ich auch gleich zum Ofen rollern....


----------



## Kayya (11. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Da ja offensichtlich keine Bock auf Kalwes hat werd ich auch gleich zum Ofen rollern....



MOMENT!!
.......
...
..
am Bock liegt es nicht der ist da!! der Bock kann aber leider nicht zum kalwes weil der Bockbesitzer auf arbeit rum gammelt. 

das musste mal klar gestellt werden!!


----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2012)

War ziemlich gut am Berch


----------



## chaz (11. März 2012)

@Muddy: Hatte das Handy wieder lautlos gehabt, als du versucht hast anzurufen. Saß da schon auf dem Tourenbock. 
@Toje: War ´ne geile Runde. Hat sau Spaß gemacht!!! Hast du ein Lebenszeichen von Ralf vernommen?
@all: Dienstag (Mittwoch kann ich nicht) ´nen NR?


----------



## Daniel12 (11. März 2012)

@Brandl: hast noch was ausprobiert oder nur rumgerollert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (11. März 2012)

Nur rumgerollert eigentlich.. gib mir ein wenig Zeit


----------



## toje (11. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: War ´ne geile Runde. Hat sau Spaß gemacht? Hast du ein Lebenszeichen von Ralf vernommen?
> 
> 
> Ja, datt war ne geile tour!!!äh, nö...ich denke der ist direkt ins bettchen gegangen!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> War ziemlich gut am Berch


Jupp

der Boden war Topsahne, war echtes Sommerfeeling, hab mal wieder bei der letzten Abfahrt auf der linken Line fast den Baum hinterm Steinfeld geknutscht nachdem ich plötzlich kein Bremsdruck auf der hinteren Bremse hatte,  gerade noch LINKS dran vorbei durchs Kraterle..mann mann da schnellt der Puls mal wieder auf 180......aber geil wars


----------



## chaz (12. März 2012)

@Muddy: Lass den Mist. Wir brauchen dich noch!
@Toje: Der hat sich bestimmt im RoadStop eingenistet....

@all: MOIN!


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2012)

Moin moin.


----------



## toje (12. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @all: Dienstag (Mittwoch kann ich nicht) ´nen NR?


 

moin,

ich kann am di. nicht...muss mich dann wohl am mit. wieder vom muddy quälen lassen.na toll, ich freue mich schon...!!!


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2012)

Di ist guuut. Bin ich bei.
Mi auch


----------



## Kayya (12. März 2012)

Servus!

so endlich Montag...endlich Wochenende... wer geht heute rad fahren?


----------



## chaz (12. März 2012)

@Toje: Nimm Ralf mit, dann wird es nicht so schlimm. 
@Kayya: Muss leider was tun.


----------



## toje (12. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Di ist guuut. Bin ich bei.
> Mi auch


 

oh nee, zwei so berg-auf asseln verkrafte ich nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (12. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> oh nee, zwei so berg-auf asseln verkrafte ich nicht!!!



Dann können wir Dich besser in die Zange nehmen


----------



## chaz (12. März 2012)

Mittwoch wird wohl hart für dich, Toje.


----------



## toje (12. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittwoch wird wohl hart für dich, Toje.


 
Jep, da muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen.Sauerstoff pur in die Trinkblase evtl.!?


----------



## chaz (12. März 2012)

Flasche Chateau Fuentes!


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Flasche Chateau Fuentes!



Geht gut gekühlt immer.


----------



## chaz (12. März 2012)

Morgen also lockerer Ritt in die Dämmerung um 17 Uhr bei Krämer.


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2012)

Ahjooo!


----------



## chaz (12. März 2012)

Sonst noch wer? Bender? Der/die/das C? Kayya?


----------



## Kayya (12. März 2012)

ich werde morgen über tag rad fahren. Abends habe ich leider keine zeit mehr!

hat jemand über tag lust berg ab zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (12. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer? Bender? Der/die/das C? Kayya?


die Teilnahmewahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 46,3%


----------



## chaz (12. März 2012)

Am Freitag wollte ich etwas früher Schluss machen und ballern. Soll ja nett warm werden zum We.


----------



## indian66 (13. März 2012)

Moin Mädels!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

Tach zusammen!!!


----------



## DerC (13. März 2012)

Moin...

Beim NR bin ich raus,hab Nachmittags nen Termin wegen Steuern und danach Nachtdienst..... Freitag wäre gut..


----------



## toje (13. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Beim NR bin ich raus,hab Nachmittags nen Termin wegen Steuern und danach Nachtdienst..... Freitag wäre gut..


 

Freitag NR oder DH!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (13. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Freitag NR oder DH!?



DH-NR wär doch mal was


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Freitag NR oder DH!?



Ballern an der AS!


----------



## DerC (13. März 2012)

Ballern....wo ist mir wurscht....


----------



## Philmn (13. März 2012)

Hi!
Is jemand am Mittwoch in Witten unterwegs?


----------



## toje (13. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ballern an der AS!


 

Ja, da habe ich auch voll Bock drauf!!!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

Hast du schon 'ne Antwort von dem Konditionswunder?


----------



## toje (13. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hast du schon 'ne Antwort von dem Konditionswunder?


 

Ja der kommt wohl mit, üben üben üben für Frankreich!!!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

So muss das!


----------



## BenderB (13. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer? Bender? Der/die/das C? Kayya?



Wäre dabei, wenn es nicht zu übel wird. Muss mich schonen.
Habe gestern spontan einen vorgezogenen MRT Termin bekommen. 
good news: Knochen und Gelenkflächen sind ok, Sehnen sind auch nicht abgerissen. Allerdings habe ich zwei Sehnen, die entzündet und fett angeschwollen sind. Keine Ahnung, wieso diese Dinger inzwischen 24 Wochen entzündet sind. Aber naja, however. Wie das jetzt weiter geht weiß ich nicht, das erfahre ich erst nächste Woche vom Orthopäden.
Sollte aber schnell noch ein paar Runde biken, bevor der Arzt es mir verbietet  War am Freitag am Berch, da wird ja schon schwer gewerkelt. Aber noch sind die Lines unberührt.
was sollte ich denn an Zeit rechnen für den NR?


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

Dauer nach Lust und Laune. 2 Stündchen können es aber schon werden. Wir fahren immer ganz harmlos. Frag Ralf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (13. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dauer nach Lust und Laune. 2 Stündchen können es aber schon werden. Wir fahren immer ganz harmlos. Frag Ralf...


Und Ralf, ist das so?


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

Er konnte immerhin noch sprechen....


----------



## DerC (13. März 2012)

Sagt mal Ihr Uschi's. fährt einer von Euch DT Swiss auf DH'ler ???
Bin ja auf der suche nach nem neuen LRS, aber bleib immer bei Hope Evo 2 mit Mavic EX 721 hängen......
Nicht dass ich die nicht gut find, aber was sagt die DT Swiss-Fraktion dazu


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

Weicher schweizer Käse..... Nimm die 721, die halten auch mal ´ne versaute Landung aus, ohne gleich die Beulenpest zu bekommen.


----------



## indian66 (13. März 2012)

Wer ist denn gleich am Start zum Kuschelründchen?


----------



## indian66 (13. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Sagt mal Ihr Uschi's. fährt einer von Euch DT Swiss auf DH'ler ???
> Bin ja auf der suche nach nem neuen LRS, aber bleib immer bei Hope Evo 2 mit Mavic EX 721 hängen......
> Nicht dass ich die nicht gut find, aber was sagt die DT Swiss-Fraktion dazu



Da können wir ne Sammelbestellung aufgeben.


----------



## BenderB (13. März 2012)

fahre in ein paar Minuten los...


----------



## FunkyRay (13. März 2012)

Dann doch lieber ne ordentliche DH Felge wie ne Alexrims Supra D auf die gute Nabe und nicht ne Felge die von der Maulweite ne Endurofelge ist. Ist günstiger, genauso leicht und zieht den Reifen ordentlich in die Breite und der Reifen kann auch mal unter 2 Bar gefahren werden, ohne das er walkt


----------



## FunkyRay (13. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> fahre in ein paar Minuten los...



Geh mit Gott, aber GEH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (13. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Da können wir ne Sammelbestellung aufgeben.


 
Ja sag Bescheid, ich bin schon fleissig am suchen dran...aber vor nächsten Monat gibt's nix neues, der/die/dasC hat kein Taschengeld mehr...


----------



## FunkyRay (13. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, wenn es nicht zu übel wird. Muss mich schonen.
> Habe gestern spontan einen vorgezogenen MRT Termin bekommen.
> good news: Knochen und Gelenkflächen sind ok, Sehnen sind auch nicht abgerissen. Allerdings habe ich zwei Sehnen, die entzündet und fett angeschwollen sind. Keine Ahnung, wieso diese Dinger inzwischen 24 Wochen entzündet sind. Aber naja, however. Wie das jetzt weiter geht weiß ich nicht, das erfahre ich erst nächste Woche vom Orthopäden.
> Sollte aber schnell noch ein paar Runde biken, bevor der Arzt es mir verbietet  War am Freitag am Berch, da wird ja schon schwer gewerkelt. Aber noch sind die Lines unberührt.
> was sollte ich denn an Zeit rechnen für den NR?



Das kann auch gern mal nen halbes Jahr dauern.
Mein gereizter Schleimbeutel in der Schulter nach dem Willingen Black-Out hat sich nen gutes halbes Jahr noch gemeldet.

Ois gudde!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Jep, da muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen.Sauerstoff pur in die Trinkblase evtl.!?




Irgendwie hab ich keinen Bock auf das Bergaufgeassel, ich glaub ich würd morgen lieber ne Runde am Berg -Bergabfahren..ist ja getz bis 19.00 Uhr hell...und der Boden so fluffich


----------



## indian66 (13. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich keinen Bock auf das Bergaufgeassel, ich glaub ich würd morgen lieber ne Runde am Berg -Bergabfahren..ist ja getz bis 19.00 Uhr hell...und der Boden so fluffich



Weichei


----------



## indian66 (13. März 2012)

@ NRider: Alle heil heimgekommen?
War mal wieder uuultrafluffiggeilerhammerboooden!!!


----------



## BenderB (13. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> @ NRider: Alle heil heimgekommen?
> War mal wieder uuultrafluffiggeilerhammerboooden!!!


 angekommen ja, aber ich glaube ich habe einen Oberschenkel am K2 verloren und der andere ist an diesem Umleitungsberg explodiiiäääät 
Aber geil war es auf Jeden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (13. März 2012)

Ab wann wollt ihr freitag denn los ???
Was istn mit dem Wochenende ???? W'tal oder so ???
Oder an der AS arbeiten ???


----------



## indian66 (13. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Was istn mit dem Wochenende ????
> Oder an der AS arbeiten ???



Aaabeiten am Wochenende?


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Weichei


Aber so was von....


indian66 schrieb:


> @ NRider: Alle heil heimgekommen?
> War mal wieder uuultrafluffiggeilerhammerboooden!!!


Hat wieder sau Laune gemacht. 


BenderB schrieb:


> angekommen ja, aber ich glaube ich habe einen Oberschenkel am K2 verloren und der andere ist an diesem Umleitungsberg explodiiiäääät


Der K2 ist echt ätzend!!! Aber da gibt´s noch mehrere schöne Dinge...rauf und runter.


DerC schrieb:


> Ab wann wollt ihr freitag denn los ???
> Was istn mit dem Wochenende ???? W'tal oder so ???


Keine Ahnung. 15 Uhr unten wäre bei mir wohl drin. Am WE wäre ich für Wuppertal oder Krefeld. Oder Kalwes.


----------



## toje (13. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich keinen Bock auf das Bergaufgeassel, ich glaub ich würd morgen lieber ne Runde am Berg -Bergabfahren..ist ja getz bis 19.00 Uhr hell...und der Boden so fluffich




warmduscher!!!ich muss was für die puste tun!!!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> warmduscher!!!ich muss was für die puste tun!!!


Eben!


----------



## toje (13. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Aaabeiten am Wochenende?




muss ich leider...aber danach würde ich gerne mal nach w`tal.wann denn, am sa. oder so.!?


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wann denn, am sa. oder so.!?


Samstag!


----------



## chaz (13. März 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ne ordentliche DH Felge wie ne Alexrims Supra D auf die gute Nabe und nicht ne Felge die von der Maulweite ne Endurofelge ist. Ist günstiger, genauso leicht und zieht den Reifen ordentlich in die Breite und der Reifen kann auch mal unter 2 Bar gefahren werden, ohne das er walkt


----------



## DerC (13. März 2012)

Dann Samstag.....wo ist mir egal...Freitag würd ich wenn nachkommen, bin bis ca 17.00 gebunden....


----------



## chaz (14. März 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (14. März 2012)

Taaach!


----------



## BenderB (14. März 2012)

Aloah!


----------



## chaz (14. März 2012)

Es lebt!!!!


----------



## DerC (14. März 2012)

Moin..


----------



## BenderB (14. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Es lebt!!!!


ja, und ich bin topfit, kein Muskelkater,... nix!
da stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## chaz (14. März 2012)

Irgendwas hast du wohl falsch gemacht. Hättest dich ja mal anstrengen können...


----------



## chaz (14. März 2012)

Icke bin heute auch bei Krämer, wa!?


----------



## indian66 (14. März 2012)

Dafür bin ich für heute raus


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> warmduscher!!!ich muss was für die puste tun!!!




Wer Bergab nich ins Schwitzen kommt hat die falsche Einstellung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (14. März 2012)

Hallo. Hört sich gut an Freitag AS und SA Wuppertal endlich mal wieder richtig Radfahren bin dabei


----------



## DerC (14. März 2012)

Wann wollen wir am Samstag los ??? Ich hätte noch Platz im Trapo...


----------



## Kayya (14. März 2012)

Super ich schließe mich an. Fr komme ich enventuell später zu AS

und Samstag Wuppertal fänd ich super...mein tourenbock braucht eh noch pflege bevor der wieder bewegt wird.


----------



## chaz (14. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wer Bergab nich ins Schwitzen kommt hat die falsche Einstellung!!!



 

@toje: Bist du gut nach Hause gekommen? War ´ne harte Runde heute.
@all: Freitag um 15.30 Uhr unten!?


----------



## DerC (14. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @toje: Bist du gut nach Hause gekommen? War ´ne harte Runde heute.
> @all: Freitag um 15.30 Uhr unten!?


 
Wo unten ???
Wat is mit Samstach ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## toje (14. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @toje: Bist du gut nach Hause gekommen? War ´ne harte Runde heute.
> @all: Freitag um 15.30 Uhr unten!?




ja, so gerade eben noch... puh, war echt hart heute, schei55 guide!!! 

sa. bitte nicht vor 12:30 uhr losfahren.gibt ha noch leute hier die vorher schaffen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (14. März 2012)

So ab 12.30 ist ne gute Zeit....

Auf RTL II läuft mal ne realistische Reportage über meinen Beruf...
Oder dass was ich nebenbei noch mach....


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Moin!!!


toje schrieb:


> ja, so gerade eben noch... puh, war echt hart heute, schei55 guide!!!


Yo, der Typ hatte sie nicht alle!!!  Auf jeden Fall konnte ich gut schlafen.


toje schrieb:


> sa. bitte nicht vor 12:30 uhr losfahren.gibt ha noch leute hier die vorher schaffen müssen.


Eher so um 13 Uhr.

@ der/die/das C: Unten ist....siehe PN!


----------



## toje (15. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> 
> Yo, der Typ hatte sie nicht alle!!!  Auf jeden Fall konnte ich gut schlafen.
> 
> ...


 

moin,

jau...und dafür hat der typ jetzt auch ein dickes ei auf dem schienbein...hat er wohl verdient!!! 

und mit deiner pn an der/die/das c bist du mal wieder, wie eigentlich immer in deinem leben, zu spät!!!


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Warum fährst du auch immer ohne Schienbeinschoner?  
Woher hätte ich denn wissen sollen, dass der Herr gestern noch aus dem Koma erwacht?


----------



## toje (15. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Warum fährst du auch immer ohne Schienbeinschoner?
> Woher hätte ich denn wissen sollen, dass der Herr gestern noch aus dem Koma erwacht?


 
Beim nächsten Mal packe ich die Schienbeinschoner dann ein, extra für dieses Teilstück!!! 
Naja, es war so gemütlich auf meiner Couch...da hat es etwas gedauert bis ich mich für die "Rückmeldung" aufraffen konnte.

Sa. dann im Rudel nach Wuppertal fahren?Wo und wann denn dann treffen?


----------



## DerC (15. März 2012)

Moin....Nachtdienst ist ein A-Loch.....

Samstag so um 13.00 losfahren, Treffen am Freischütz ???? 
Wer kommt denn alles mit ?
Und nen Platz könnt ich noch Anbieten, auch nur für Bikes


----------



## indian66 (15. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin....Nachtdienst ist ein A-Loch.....
> 
> Samstag so um 13.00 losfahren, Treffen am Freischütz ????
> Wer kommt denn alles mit ?
> Und nen Platz könnt ich noch Anbieten, auch nur für Bikes



Den Platz würde ich gerne ausfüllen,
Wetterbericht sagt nur leider Regen füe SA-Nachmittag


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

13 Uhr Freischütz ist okay. Soll ja nicht viel regnen. Bisher wenigstens nicht. Könnte auch noch jemanden mitnehmen. 
@ irrer Guide: Tun dir wenigstens die Beine ordentlich weh?


----------



## toje (15. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 13 Uhr Freischütz ist okay. Soll ja nicht viel regnen. Bisher wenigstens nicht. Könnte auch noch jemanden mitnehmen.
> @ irrer Guide: Tun dir wenigstens die Beine ordentlich weh?


 
du kannst mich mitnehmen...dann kann ich bis w`tal noch ein wenig die äuglein schließen.
naja, etwas schwer sind die beine schon!!!  und bei dir???


----------



## DerC (15. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Den Platz würde ich gerne ausfüllen,
> Wetterbericht sagt nur leider Regen füe SA-Nachmittag


 
Bist gebucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (15. März 2012)




----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Bin allgemein etwas schlapp. Egal...nachher geht es auf's Rad.


----------



## DerC (15. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin allgemein etwas schlapp. Egal...nachher geht es auf's Rad.


 
Bergab oder Tourchen ?


----------



## hugecarl (15. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand die Adresse vonner Strecke in Wtal ?


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Gaaanz lockere Runde mit Frau und Hund. Ach ja... Beifahrerplatz wäre somit bei mir auch vergeben.


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Adresse vonner Strecke in Wtal ?



Fauler Sack. Benutze mal die SuFu. Mann...


----------



## hugecarl (15. März 2012)

Bitte nicht so viel Anspruch am frühen Morgen.. hab.


----------



## Kayya (15. März 2012)

ich fahre dann am sa auch mit und hätte auch noch nen platz frei im auto


----------



## DerC (15. März 2012)

Ist heut jemand Bergab unterwegs ???? Hätte spontan Lust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (15. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist heut jemand Bergab unterwegs ???? Hätte spontan Lust...



Hmmm hätte heute eher Bock auf gemütliches Türchen...


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hmmm hätte heute eher Bock auf gemütliches Türchen...



Hatten wir gestern.


----------



## DerC (15. März 2012)

Gestern interessiert der/die/das nicht, heute ist wichtig !!!!!!


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Gestern habt ihr aber echt was verpasst.... Egal, der Irre fährt den gleichen shit bestimmt nochmal zusammen.


----------



## indian66 (15. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gestern habt ihr aber echt was verpasst.... Egal, der Irre fährt den gleichen shit bestimmt nochmal zusammen.



Scheint als ob der Irre noch im Wachkoma liegt


----------



## toje (15. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist heut jemand Bergab unterwegs ???? Hätte spontan Lust...


 

Das Wetter ist zwar der Hammer, aber ich gehe gleich lieber mit Liegestuhl auf die Terrasse!!! 

@ Chaz: was für einen Shit meinst du denn jetzt genau...die Tour im Allgemeinen, oder die Linie am "Steilhang"!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (15. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Scheint als ob der Irre noch im Wachkoma liegt


 

Eeeyyy, es gibt Leute die auch noch anne Maloche müssen!!!


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist zwar der Hammer, aber ich gehe gleich lieber mit Liegestuhl auf die Terrasse!!!


  Heute ist Erholung angesagt. Müssen morgen ja wieder fit sein!


toje schrieb:


> @ Chaz: was für einen Shit meinst du denn jetzt genau...die Tour im Allgemeinen, oder die Linie am "Steilhang"!?


Die ganze Tour. Besonders die ersten Kilometer....  
War aber trotzdem eine schöne Runde.


----------



## toje (15. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Die ganze Tour. Besonders die ersten Kilometer....
> War aber trotzdem eine schöne Runde.


 

Was gibts denn da zu verstecken, hä Freundchen!?Ja, der Anfang war gut zum warm werden, gell.


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Du wolltest mich nur kapott machen. Der Anfang der Runde war schon heftig.


----------



## toje (15. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du wolltest mich nur kapott machen. Der Anfang der Runde war schon heftig.


 

Jau...und habe mir dann schön selber die Karten gelegt dabei!!!


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Hihi... Du hast es so gewollt.


----------



## indian66 (15. März 2012)

Manno ihr macht mich hier heiss auf eure Knallerrunde. 
Will da auch hin


----------



## chaz (15. März 2012)

Alles halb so wild. Die Hm waren noch dreistellig. Fehlte aber nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. März 2012)

Ofen war auch gut ,

letzte Abfahrt rechte Line , watt wohl...Kurve schlecht gekriegt und???  Platten  !!!


----------



## indian66 (15. März 2012)

Witten war heute Hammer, endlich vierstellige Hm!!!
Datt volle Programm. 
Hab ich das vermisst 
Gut das der Guide sich da durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (16. März 2012)

Moooin!


----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

Morgähn!!!
@Muddy: Schäume die Dinger doch mal mit PU-Schaum aus!
@all: Ick freu mir auf gleich!


----------



## toje (16. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgähn!!!
> @Muddy: Schäume die Dinger doch mal mit PU-Schaum aus!
> @all: Ick freu mir auf gleich!


 
moin,

der kleine ist ein killa!!!

hmm, ich bin noch gar nicht so voller vorfreude...bin müde und kapott heute, shit we arbeit immer!!!


----------



## DerC (16. März 2012)

Moin


----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

@Toje: Du bist alt.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. März 2012)

Ich habs getan  ich habe mein neues bike bestellt, leider muss ich noch 2 Wochen warten warten wegen der lieferzeit und weil ich es in S nehme( selbst S fühlt sich noch lang an ) aber egal  
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/hanzz-pro/
Was meint ihr sollte da ne Hammerschmidt drauf oder nicht


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. März 2012)

Wenn du jetzt darüber nachdenkst, dann mach sie dran Sie funktioniert bestens und über Zahnausfall brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel
Hier mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder
Genießt das Frühlingswetter
Gruß Jens!


----------



## FunkyRay (16. März 2012)

Info zu Willingen:


lipmo51 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin mal angerufen.Eröffnung ist nächsten Freitag!



Werd am 24.3 da sein


----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

@der/die/das C: Futter nicht so viel bei Mäcces!
Edit: Die Beteiligten aus dem Willingen-Fred sind schlimmer wie Kinder vor Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (16. März 2012)

Ostern steht vor der Tür und die Eier dürfen ausgepackt werden


----------



## DerC (16. März 2012)

@chazybaby
Ich parke da nur^^
Willingen macht nächste Woche auf???? Jihaaaaaa


----------



## FunkyRay (16. März 2012)

So viel zum Kindergarten  und laut Lipmo schon an diesem WE, bin aber erst am 24.3 da


----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @chazybaby
> Ich parke da nur


Mit dem Auto bis zur Theke fahren kommt auch nicht gut.


----------



## DerC (16. März 2012)

Dann lass uns doch morgen nach Willingen^^
@chaz
soll ich dir was mitbringen???


----------



## FunkyRay (16. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto bis zur Theke fahren kommt auch nicht gut.



Dafür gabs doch früher die Pommestheken für den Golf 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @chaz
> soll ich dir was mitbringen???


Danke. Hatte schon. Sonst hätte ich dich ja nicht gesehen. Ich war aber zu faul um auszusteigen.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. März 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Ich habs getan  ich habe mein neues bike bestellt, leider muss ich noch 2 Wochen warten warten wegen der lieferzeit und weil ich es in S nehme( selbst S fühlt sich noch lang an ) aber egal
> http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/hanzz-pro/
> Was meint ihr sollte da ne Hammerschmidt drauf oder nicht



kommt drauf an was Du damit machen willst.

ich hab mir das Hanzz auch vor ein paar Wochen geholt, fahre das aber OHNE HS da es für mich ein Abfahrtsbike ist und nicht wirklich für bergauf taugt, die Winkel sind super flach an dem Hobel.

und vom Gewicht her ist es auch schwer genug, da packe ich nicht mehr dran sondern versuche was wegzunehmen.

wie groß bist Du denn dass Du S bestellt hast?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was Du damit machen willst.
> 
> ich hab mir das Hanzz auch vor ein paar Wochen geholt, fahre das aber OHNE HS da es für mich ein Abfahrtsbike ist und nicht wirklich für bergauf taugt, die Winkel sind super flach an dem Hobel.
> 
> ...




Ich bin 1,76 groß. Habe auf m und auf dem s auch und auf dem s habe ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Ich wollte das so als freeride bikepark Rad nutzen und und für freeride touren mit genug Reserven für dh Tracks. Also nen Alleskonner fürs harte


----------



## Daniel12 (16. März 2012)

ich auch, wofür brauchst Du dann die Hammerschmidt? zweifach ist ja dran, überlege sogar auf 1-fach umzurüsten...

ich bin übrigens 1,8m und passe gut auf M, habe kein S probiert.

wenn wir uns treffen können wir ja mal tauschen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> der kleine ist ein killa!!!
> 
> hmm, ich bin noch gar nicht so voller vorfreude...bin müde und kapott heute, shit we arbeit immer!!!




Wars. Frühjahrsmüdigkeit!!

Watt is getz mit morgen???
Wuppertal oder Kalwes Ihr Memmen??


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich auch, wofür brauchst Du dann die Hammerschmidt? zweifach ist ja dran, überlege sogar auf 1-fach umzurüsten...
> 
> ich bin übrigens 1,8m und passe gut auf M, habe kein S probiert.
> 
> wenn wir uns treffen können wir ja mal tauschen




Klar können wir gerne mal machen, bekomme es leider erst ende März so um den 25-30, wie sind den so die Lager habe viel verschiedenes gehört von schei... bis sehr gut war alles dabei 

Was ist den am 30. wen es dann schon da ist wollte ich nach wibe hast vll Lust mit zu kommen


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. März 2012)

Morgen wird hart 
Habe mein altes Rockrider Fr.6 raus gekramt damit ich mit nach Warstein in Park kann.Hoffentlich zerlege ich das Bike oder mich nicht


----------



## indian66 (16. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wars. Frühjahrsmüdigkeit!!
> 
> Watt is getz mit morgen???
> Wuppertal oder Kalwes Ihr Memmen??



Wtal um 13:00 am Freischütz !


----------



## DerGraue (16. März 2012)

War heute echt geil jetzt weiß ich was mir die letzte Zeit gefehlt hat schönes Ballern. Morgen weiß ich noch nicht ob ich dabei bin muss den Handwerker bei Claudi machen.


----------



## Kayya (16. März 2012)

so ich werde morgen mit timo(TDisbike) direkt von DO innenstadt richtung Wtal auf brechen.

Wo parkt ihr da? kann mir wer ne genaue adresse per PN schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> War heute echt geil jetzt weiß ich was mir die letzte Zeit gefehlt hat schönes Ballern. Morgen weiß ich noch nicht ob ich dabei bin muss den Handwerker bei Claudi machen.


Hat echt Laune gemacht! Sonntag kannst du auch noch den Handwerker spielen.


indian66 schrieb:


> Wtal um 13:00 am Freischütz !



So isses!


----------



## toje (16. März 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> War heute echt geil jetzt weiß ich was mir die letzte Zeit gefehlt hat schönes Ballern. Morgen weiß ich noch nicht ob ich dabei bin muss den Handwerker bei Claudi machen.




nee nee, jetzt mach mal keinen shit da.musste halt morgen bei zeiten anfangen - und dann wird das schon!!! 

ja, hat schon spass gemacht heute...aber es gibt doch einiges zu tun da oben.


----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> nee nee, jetzt mach mal keinen shit da.musste halt morgen bei zeiten anfangen - und dann wird das schon!!!


Jau, Rohre kann man auch an einem anderen Tag verlegen. 


toje schrieb:


> aber es gibt doch einiges zu tun da oben.


Packen wir´s an! Hat außer Kira noch jemand ´ne kleine Säge?


----------



## toje (16. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Packen wir´s an! Hat außer Kira noch jemand ´ne kleine Säge?




ich weiß gar nicht wo meine säge rumfliegt, in welchem wald???


----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

Geh doch mal morgen ins Magazin nachschauen....


----------



## toje (16. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Geh doch mal morgen ins Magazin nachschauen....




neeee, wir müssen sparen...bei dem shit den du uns verkauft hast gehen ja stunden ohne ende drauf!!!


----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> neeee, wir müssen sparen...



Deshalb habt ihr ja bei mir gekauft. Eine andere Firma, also kein Museum, hatte den ganzen Rotz dort neu gemacht. Eigentlich könnte man das recht flott und kostengünstig auf ´ne Impulssteuerung umbauen.... Ist wohl aber zu modern, wa?!


----------



## toje (16. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Deshalb habt ihr ja bei mir gekauft. Eine andere Firma, also kein Museum, hatte den ganzen Rotz dort neu gemacht. Eigentlich könnte man das recht flott und kostengünstig auf ´ne Impulssteuerung umbauen.... Ist wohl aber zu modern, wa?!




pfff, mir jetzt gerade total egal.bin platt, gehe jetzt mit arsch in bett!!!


----------



## chaz (16. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> pfff, mir jetzt gerade total egal.bin platt, gehe jetzt mit arsch in bett!!!


Und Licht und Rechner aus machen, ne!? Bis morgen! N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (16. März 2012)

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles morgen zum Freischütz??? 
Ach ja, N'abend^^


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

Ach ja: Moin!
Bist du eigentlich gestern bei Mäcces versackt? Ich bin heute dabei. Es sei denn, es fängt richtig an zu kübeln.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (17. März 2012)

Moin moin 
Heute wird die Bikepark Saison eröffnet!!

Letz fetz Warstein wir kommen )


----------



## DerC (17. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach ja: Moin!
> Bist du eigentlich gestern bei Mäcces versackt? Ich bin heute dabei. Es sei denn, es fängt richtig an zu kübeln.


 
Moin....
Ne, hab den Haufen Nachmitttags abgeholt, aber leider Licht angelassen. Durfte erstmal überbrücken...

Ja hoffentlich bleibts trocken.....


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja hoffentlich bleibts trocken.....


Passt scho...


----------



## DerC (17. März 2012)

@Kayya
bringste meine Reifenheber mit? Und nimmste die gopro mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

Keine Bildbeweise bitte....


----------



## DerC (17. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Keine Bildbeweise bitte....


 
Ich weiß nicht ob man das brechen von Balsa so gut hört...aber wenn es Dich beruhigt stellen wir den Ton aus....


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

Den Ton kannst du anlassen. Das Bild kann wech. Gib mir das Ding besser...ich weiss, wie das geht. Frag den Bender. 
Und ansonsten: Darf ich Honk zu dir sagen?


----------



## DerC (17. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Den Ton kannst du anlassen. Das Bild kann wech. Gib mir das Ding besser...ich weiss, wie das geht. Frag den Bender.
> Und ansonsten: Darf ich Honk zu dir sagen?


 
Wieso dass denn jetzt schon wieder ?????????????


----------



## FunkyRay (17. März 2012)

Viel Spaß in Wuppertal, vor allem wenn es trocken ist! Bleibt heile


----------



## indian66 (17. März 2012)

Mist, bin raus für heute 
Muss Bäume und Sträucher schneiden. 
Euch vieeel spass und heile bleiben!!!!


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wieso dass denn jetzt schon wieder ?????????????



Weil...


----------



## DerC (17. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Weil...


 
Weil...????????

Aso fahren wir vom Freischütz jetzt nur noch zu dritt??? Kriegen wir das mit nur einem Auto hin ???


----------



## Kayya (17. März 2012)

reifenheber? check!
GoPro für Holger? check!
also wer ist nun heute am start
Toje 
C (ich lasse den Artikel weg bis ihr euch geeinigt habt 
Chaz
Timo
und meiner einer

richtig?


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Aso fahren wir vom Freischütz jetzt nur noch zu dritt??? Kriegen wir das mit nur einem Auto hin ???



Nicht. Eventuell kommt der Graue ja auch noch.


Kayya schrieb:


> GoPro für Holger? check!


 Och nöööö.....


Kayya schrieb:


> C (ich lasse den Artikel weg bis ihr euch geeinigt habt


Wir können ja auch einen unbestimmten Artikel nehmen...

Im Übrigen finde ich den Willingen-Fred gerade echt amüsant. Großes Geheule von Leuten mit sündhaft teuren Rädern (gerne jedes Jahr ein neues Gerät) und mehreren TLD-Mützen in der Vitrine, bloß weil der Spielplatz jetzt mehr Geld kostet und KEIN Saisonticket mehr erhältlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Muss Bäume und Sträucher schneiden.



Shit. Aber wenn du dann fertig bist, dann könntest du mal eben mit einer Säge zur AS.....


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> reifenheber? check!
> GoPro für Holger? check!
> also wer ist nun heute am start
> Toje
> ...



Falsch!  Der MudSchlucker kömmt denn auch noch!


----------



## Kayya (17. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Falsch!  Der MudSchlucker kömmt denn auch noch!



Sehr gut!


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

Wuppertal suckx. An der AS und am TT was es noch lustig.


----------



## toje (17. März 2012)

w`tal is a bitch, no doubt about!!!


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> w`tal is a bitch, no doubt about!!!




Wuppertal ist ein Ar$chloch. Wie gut, dass es die As gibt.


----------



## Daniel12 (17. März 2012)

was hat Euch denn da so enttäuscht??


----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

Kurzform: Die Strecke.
Lange Version: Kein Gefälle. Lieblos in den Wald gepflastert. Bescheidene Sprünge. Eher FR als DH. Also: Die Strecke.


----------



## toje (17. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> was hat Euch denn da so enttäuscht??




für eine dh strecke finde ich das da viel zu platt, nur steil macht geil.eine wie holger so schön sagte: "lieblose" streckenführung, ziemlich unrhythmisch.und man muss trampeln wie ein ochse.die strecke mal bei ner tour mit dem enduro "mitnehmen", okay...aber mehr auch nicht.meine meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> die strecke mal bei ner tour mit dem enduro "mitnehmen", okay...



Jau. Dabei hätte der Wald echt Potential. Wer sich das Ende des ersten Drittels ausgedacht hat...


----------



## Kayya (17. März 2012)

na stimmt schon ist sehr platt aber nach ein paar mal fahren hats echt spaß gemacht und man is gut flowig runter gekommen.
das beste waren aber die ganzen kids die mit ihren baumarkträdern die strecke "gerockt" haben!
man muss ja auch dazu sagen dass ihr der strecke wenig chancen eingeräumt habt 

hattet ihr noch genug zeit um euch an der AS aus zu powern?!


----------



## indian66 (17. März 2012)

Ach du liebes Lottchen. 
Habt ihr vorzeitig in'n Sack gehauen und seid zur AS????
Wart ihr denn zum ersten mal da??
Hört sich fast an, als wär Wtal was für mich


----------



## chaz (18. März 2012)

Ich war zum ersten Mal da. Und zum letzten Mal.
Edit: Es gibt Dinge, die sind einfach "instant dislike". Die Strecke dort gehört für mich dazu. Da habe ich persönlich mehr Spaß am TT.


----------



## DerC (18. März 2012)

Morgäääännnn


----------



## indian66 (18. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich war zum ersten Mal da. Und zum letzten Mal.
> Edit: Es gibt Dinge, die sind einfach "instant dislike". Die Strecke dort gehört für mich dazu. Da habe ich persönlich mehr Spaß am TT.



Moooiin!
Selbst jetzt wo der TT untenrum zu ist?
Na ja was solls Wtal ist eh weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moooiin!
> Selbst jetzt wo der TT untenrum zu ist?


Ist er ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Daniel12 (18. März 2012)

ok Jungs, dann bin ich gar nicht traurig dass ich nicht dabei war...

was steht als Nächstes an?


----------



## hugecarl (18. März 2012)

14.00 Ofen!


----------



## indian66 (18. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> ist er ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> für eine dh strecke finde ich das da viel zu platt, nur steil macht geil.eine wie holger so schön sagte: "lieblose" streckenführung, ziemlich unrhythmisch.und man muss trampeln wie ein ochse.die strecke mal bei ner tour mit dem enduro "mitnehmen", okay...aber mehr auch nicht.meine meinung...


Tss tss....
im Alter machen neue Dinge ja immer Probleme....

Zugegeben, war etwas ärgerlich , dass gleich 3 Sprünge zu waren, aber trotzdem hat der Track schon seine spaßigen Nuancen, man muss sich nur drauf einlassen und wenn man einmal den Bogen raus hat, muß man auch nicht mehr soviel kurbeln...ist mir gestern zum Schluß auch wieder aufgefallen.

Das macht die Strecke auch aus, ohne Übung wirkt sie auch sehr anstrengend ist aber hinterher doch sehr flowig, wenn man  einmal den Bogen raus hat, ich glaube, das ist den beiden Mitfahrern gestern auch bewusst geworden und dann wurds auch ziemlich fix, reschpeckt!


----------



## chaz (18. März 2012)

Kurbeln und Treten ist ja nicht so wirklich schlimm. Mir persönlich sagte die ganze Piste nicht zu. Da fahre ich doch lieber etwas länger/weiter nach Kräfield.

Wie schaut´s denn mit der nächsten Woche aus? Würde wohl morgen ´ne Tour fahren und am Mittwoch ballern gehen. Und für Sonntag steht Warstein an. So der Plan.


----------



## Daniel12 (18. März 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> 14.00 Ofen!



zu spät gelesen


----------



## hugecarl (18. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> zu spät gelesen



Schade. War überraschenderweise sogar recht rutschig, aber lustig


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. März 2012)

Kling gut , 
aber bitte Mittwoch Ofen , sonst ist mir das Zeitfenster zu eng !!!

Und Warstein muß angetestet werden!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (18. März 2012)

Sonntag nicht lieber nach Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kling gut ,
> aber bitte Mittwoch Ofen , sonst ist mir das Zeitfenster zu eng !!!


Gerne.


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Und Warstein muß angetestet werden!!!


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## TDisbike (18. März 2012)

yes, die kids in WTal waren schon schmerzbefreit. ich sag nur "du WARST aber auch langsam!"... [sagt der 10jährige zu seinem verletzten kollegen, der auffer strecke rumliegt] 




Kayya schrieb:


> na stimmt schon ist sehr platt aber nach ein paar mal fahren hats echt spaß gemacht und man is gut flowig runter gekommen.
> das beste waren aber die ganzen kids die mit ihren baumarkträdern die strecke "gerockt" haben!
> man muss ja auch dazu sagen dass ihr der strecke wenig chancen eingeräumt habt
> 
> hattet ihr noch genug zeit um euch an der AS aus zu powern?!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (18. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kling gut ,
> aber bitte Mittwoch Ofen , sonst ist mir das Zeitfenster zu eng !!!
> 
> Und Warstein muß angetestet werden!!!


 
Ich war gestern in Warstein und naja war nicht so der Knaller da schiebe ich lieber am ofen rum 
der lift ist der total absturz, habe mega Rückenschmerzen  aber vom Preis ganz ok


----------



## indian66 (19. März 2012)

Moin Allerseits!


----------



## chaz (19. März 2012)

Tach auch.
Das mit dem Lift in Warstein habe ich auch schon mehrfach gehört. Aber da dort bald ein kleines Rennen stattfinden soll, würde ich mir die Strecke dort mal vorher anschauen wollen.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (19. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> Das mit dem Lift in Warstein habe ich auch schon mehrfach gehört. Aber da dort bald ein kleines Rennen stattfinden soll, würde ich mir die Strecke dort mal vorher anschauen wollen.



Das Race ist am16-17 April ich wollte da auch vll mitfahren, wenn der neue hobel da ist und ich vorher noch genug Zeit fürs training habe.


----------



## toje (19. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn mit der nächsten Woche aus? Würde wohl morgen ´ne Tour fahren und am Mittwoch ballern gehen. Und für Sonntag steht Warstein an. So der Plan.


 

moin,

ich kann weder heute mit auf tour, noch am so. mit in den park...meine lady hat da andere pläne mit mir.aber mit. zum ofen sollte klappen.


----------



## chaz (19. März 2012)

Frauen?! 
@Dietmonkey: Wenn du da am 17. April ein Rennen fährst, dann hast du gewonnen. Findet nämlich am 15. statt.


----------



## Kayya (19. März 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> yes, die kids in WTal waren schon schmerzbefreit. ich sag nur "du WARST aber auch langsam!"... [sagt der 10jährige zu seinem verletzten kollegen, der auffer strecke rumliegt]



die waren echt gut drauf =)


Warstein am Sonntag wäre ich auch eventuell dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. März 2012)

Keiner heute Zeit/Lust auf eine Tour? Wird auch locker...der Schwerter kommt ja nicht mit.


----------



## indian66 (19. März 2012)

Hmmm wollte eig morgen fahren. 
Wird bissl wärmer. 
Wann willste denn los?


----------



## chaz (19. März 2012)

Standardzeit-Standardort?! Würde auch lieber morgen. Schaffe ich aber nicht.


----------



## indian66 (19. März 2012)

Muss mal die Arbeitslage heute nachmittag abwarten. 
Könnte aber klappen


----------



## chaz (19. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Könnte aber klappen


----------



## toje (19. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Keiner heute Zeit/Lust auf eine Tour? Wird auch locker...der Schwerter kommt ja nicht mit.


 
ich darf nicht... muss heute abend die erste lockere runde mit meiner lady in diesem jahr drehen.und für mit. bin ich auch raus, da muss ich zum autodoktor nach dortmund.naja, dann ware ich halt morgen aufs bike steigen, auf welches auch immer!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (19. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> naja, dann ware ich halt morgen aufs bike steigen, auf welches auch immer!?



 Ich hab´Zeit morgen!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (19. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Frauen?!
> @Dietmonkey: Wenn du da am 17. April ein Rennen fährst, dann hast du gewonnen. Findet nämlich am 15. statt.




Oh shit wo habe ich denn das Datum her 
Aber gut das mein Handy sich sowas besser merken kann


----------



## toje (19. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich hab´Zeit morgen!


 

cool, was möchtest du denn dann machen, eine tour fahren, oder lieber dh fahren???


----------



## indian66 (19. März 2012)

'n Türchen?
Und Dein Favorit?


----------



## Daniel12 (19. März 2012)

jemand gleich Bock auf Ofen?

könnte so ab 15:00 - 15:30 bisschen rumtutschen


----------



## DerC (19. März 2012)

Wollt nachher ne kleine Runde drehen, aber vor 17.30 wird dat nix...Mittwoch Ofenn oder TT müßte klappen, wollt mich früher ablösen lassen....


----------



## Daniel12 (19. März 2012)

ui datt iss dann wieder zu spät für mich...


----------



## indian66 (19. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Standardzeit-Standardort?! Würde auch lieber morgen. Schaffe ich aber nicht.



Biste schon unterwegs?
Steh noch im stau


----------



## Kayya (19. März 2012)

so was is sache morgen? ich hab ab mittag zeit und wer stark für bergabfahren, da mir nen schaltauge ohne krümmung fehlt


----------



## indian66 (20. März 2012)

Morgäähn
Uiii ruhr nachrichten heute morgen:
Kinder spannen Draht über Wanderweg hinter Olympia Sportzentrum!!!!
Augen auf beim biken!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

Tach!


indian66 schrieb:


> Uiii ruhr nachrichten heute morgen:
> Kinder spannen Draht über Wanderweg hinter Olympia Sportzentrum!!!!
> Augen auf beim biken!!!!!



Wenn ich jemanden dabei erwische, dann gibbet 100 Schläge auf die nackte Eichel.

@Indian: Hatte gestern das Handy wieder beim Fahren auf lautlos.


----------



## toje (20. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> 'n Türchen?
> Und Dein Favorit?


 

moin moin,

ich glaube ich mache heute mal früher feierabend-und schmeiße mich schon gegen mittag aufs radel. 

falls mein plan nicht aufgeht, kann ich mich ja noch mal bei dir melden.handy nr. per pn wäre dazu von vorteil!!!


----------



## indian66 (20. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Indian: Hatte gestern das Handy wieder beim Fahren auf lautlos.


Hab's eh nicht mehr pünktlich geschafft 
Hast ja hoffentlich keine Drähte im Wald gefunden


----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

@Toje:Großer Reifentest?


----------



## FunkyRay (20. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach!
> Wenn ich jemanden dabei erwische, dann gibbet 100 Schläge auf die nackte Eichel.



Casino Royal like


----------



## toje (20. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje:Großer Reifentest?


 

jep, einen ersten kleinen eindruck konnte ich ja gestern schon sammeln.also rollen tun die total gut.  aber wie es bei ner zügigen fahrt berg ab aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen.ich war ja gestern mit meiner lady unterwegs und konnte es da nicht so krachen lassen.


----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

Dann viel Spaß. Und purzel nicht das Steilstück runter.


----------



## toje (20. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß. Und purzel nicht das Steilstück runter.


 

so, feierabend...gleich das steilstück testen, bis einer blutet!!!


----------



## BenderB (20. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Den Ton kannst du anlassen. Das Bild kann wech. Gib mir das Ding besser...ich weiss, wie das geht. Frag den Bender.
> Und ansonsten: Darf ich Honk zu dir sagen?



Hehe, ja, Holger, der alte GoPro-Crasher. 
Ich hatte mal meine GoPro an seiner Sattelstütze angedübelt und er hat das gute Teil als Anschlagdämpfer für sein Hinterrad mißbraucht. Die Aufnahmen und eine Gehäuselinse waren dahin. 
Hast Du eigentlich ne Hero oder Hero 2? Bei mir ist in dem SD-Kartenslot so eine goldene Folie und ich frage mich, ob das normal ist  Falls jemand ne Hero 2 hat, kann er ja mal bei sich reinglotzen und schauen, ob er dort auch sowas entdecken kann.

Sonntag Warstein würd ich mich auch gern einklinken!
Wollte morgen oder übermorgen mal zum Räuber wegen dem Knacken in meinem Steuersatz, mal schauen, was das ergibt.
Wegen Tour muss ich diese Woche mal schauen.

Haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> so, feierabend...gleich das steilstück testen, bis einer blutet!!!



Zeig ihm wo der Hammer hängt.


----------



## indian66 (20. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> jep, einen ersten kleinen eindruck konnte ich ja gestern schon sammeln.also rollen tun die total gut.  aber wie es bei ner zügigen fahrt berg ab aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen.ich war ja gestern mit meiner lady unterwegs und konnte es da nicht so krachen lassen.



Was gibts denn für neue Gummis zum testen???


----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

Conti. Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun.


----------



## Kayya (20. März 2012)

Moin Moin, also keiner berg ab unterwegs heute?


----------



## indian66 (20. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Conti. Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun.


Ohhgottogottogott 



Kayya schrieb:


> Moin Moin, also keiner berg ab unterwegs heute?


Werd viell mal am Berch vorbeischauen so gegen 5


----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ohhgottogottogott


Eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (20. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Werd viell mal am Berch vorbeischauen so gegen 5




ok plan geändert. grade mein zukünftiges Dirtbike abgeholt. werde das wohl testen... viel spaß beim touren


----------



## Daniel12 (20. März 2012)

aua, das habe ich schon an den Nagel gehängt... tut zu viel weh wenn man stürzt...


----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> so, feierabend...gleich das steilstück testen, bis einer blutet!!!



Und? Wer blutet?


----------



## indian66 (20. März 2012)

Mein Schienbein 
Ist schon wieder was gegengedengelt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden dabei erwische, dann gibbet 100 Schläge auf die nackte Eichel.
> ...




..und zum Schluß den Draht als Kateter einführen......

Au ich fürchte ich hab Sonntag nen Geburtstag verpennt, wo ich hin muß, 

Käse Käse...werd aber noch versuchen mich rauszuwinden....


----------



## Kayya (20. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> aua, das habe ich schon an den Nagel gehängt... tut zu viel weh wenn man stürzt...



haha ich habe mich heute direkt ordentlich lang gemacht mit dem ding. (war aber auch noch nen ca 45 cm breiter lenker vom polo spielen dran)

naja auf dem pumptrack ist es ne rakete! ...Gekauft!


----------



## Kayya (20. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> werd aber noch versuchen mich rauszuwinden....


----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

@Indian: irgendwann spürt man das kaum noch. 
@Muddy: Sieh zu!


----------



## BenderB (20. März 2012)

good news:
war heut beim Proktologen, ähhh, ich meine Orthopäden 
Habe ne Spritze in die Schulter bekommen und muss Krankengymnastik machen. Aber ich darf mit der Schulter alles machen, auch wenn es weh tut. Er meinte, ich würde den Punkt schon bemerken, an dem der Schmerz so stark wird, dass ich doch aufhören sollte. Dann habe ich gesagt: "Toll, dann kann ich ja beruhigt Downhill fahren." Dann sagte er: "Ziehen sie mal die Hose runter... nein, tut mir leid, zum Downhillen haben sie nicht genügend Eier."  okay, ein Teil dieser Geschichte war frei erfunden 
Mein Panzer ist beim Reuber, wahrscheinlich ist der Steuersatz hin. Aber bis Sonntag sollte das behoben sein. Falls nicht, würde ich mit dem Freenduro mitkommen.
Tüdelüh!


----------



## chaz (20. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> okay, ein Teil dieser Geschichte war frei erfunden



Der Teil ,dass du eine Schulter hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (20. März 2012)

FAKE!!!!! es gibt gar keine Schultern!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. März 2012)

Geht morgen was?
muddy wollte doch annen ofen, steht das noch?
Würd dann mal nach meiner klausur morgen direkt vorbeikommen und endlich wieder eine runde asseln


----------



## indian66 (21. März 2012)

Mooiin.


chaz schrieb:


> @Indian: irgendwann spürt man das kaum noch.


wenn das nach 23 Jahren  noch nicht nachlässt...


----------



## chaz (21. März 2012)

Tach zusammen. @all: Bin so ab 16 Uhr am Berch. Eventuell auch etwas früher.
@Indian: Du hast aber spät Radfahren gelernt...


----------



## DerC (21. März 2012)

Moin.....
15.00 klingt gut, werd ich wohl schaffen

so, muss aber noch schnell für weitere Unruhe im Willingen-Fred sorgen


----------



## BenderB (21. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> so, muss aber noch schnell für weitere Unruhe im Willingen-Fred sorgen



 ja, da habe ich Dich schon gesehen und geschmunzelt 
Du könntest es nur noch steigern, indem Du nebenbei einfließen lässt, dass Du als Bayern München Fan der Meinung bist, dass... 

Da meine DH Gurke beim Reuber ist: geht heut irgendwer auf Tour?

@chaz: kann man das Torque in dem Setup wie ich es habe auch ruhig den Berch runter quälen, oder lieber nicht?


----------



## chaz (21. März 2012)

@DerC: Eigentlich warte ich noch auf den Spruch 'Eure Armut kotzt mich an'.  
@Bender: Klar geht das. Sind ja keine Hörnchen dran. Oder etwa doch?


----------



## BenderB (21. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Klar geht das. Sind ja keine Hörnchen dran. Oder etwa doch?


Mist, schon wieder erwischt worden


----------



## indian66 (21. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sind ja keine Hörnchen dran. Oder etwa doch?



Mit Marmelade gehen die schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (21. März 2012)

servus!

mist ey der sturz gestern war wohl doch net so super. nachdem ich jetzt den morgen bei der notaufnahme verbracht habe gibt es folgendes ergebnis: nix gebrochen im Fuß! juhu...

auf jeden fall ist er trotzdem doppelt so dick wie normal und laufen geht nur mit stützen vorerst.
....also die nächste woche ist erstmal pause und warstein fällt wohl auch flach.

man man hoffentlich zieht sich das nicht so lang hin.


----------



## chaz (21. März 2012)

Drücke dir die Daumen. Gute Besserung. 
Hauptsache es ist nicht so'n langwieriger Bändermist wie beim Dortmunder.


----------



## BenderB (21. März 2012)

jau man, auch von mir alles Gute!
kannst das schöne Wetter ja auch mit Grillen und kühlem Bier genießen, das geht auch mit dickem Fuß


----------



## chaz (21. März 2012)

Kühle Dinge sind auch immer gut für so'n dicken Huf.


----------



## Kayya (21. März 2012)

grilllen und bierchen ist auf jeden fall ne alternative! aber nun wird erstmal der worlcup von so. geguckt... =)


----------



## chaz (21. März 2012)

Kennst du das Ergebnis? Oder sollen wir aushelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (21. März 2012)

ja kenn ich....und ja ich bin mehr als einmal dabei eingeschlafen.


----------



## DerC (21. März 2012)

Alder..ich könnt echt ko..en.....
Bin grad erst Heim und fürn Berch keinen nerv mehr....
Ist morgen jemand da????

@Kayya
von hier aus auch gute Besserung, kannst Dir ja aus den Reifenhebern ne Schiene bauen....


----------



## chaz (21. März 2012)

War wieder richtig gut heute. Viele nette Leute im Wald. Und saugeiler Boden. Bin auf die bewegten Bilder gespannt. Gib Gas, Qualle.
@Pedda: Schön dich mal wieder auf´n Rad zu sehen.


----------



## chaz (21. März 2012)

Zum Thema Cockpit:


----------



## Lazy (21. März 2012)

chaz, ist das noch ein fahrrad oder brauchste dafür bereits start- und landeerlaubnis?!


yoo ganz praktisch, dass ich bald ausziehen muss... aber für die zukunft: wie bekomme ich am besten großflächig ausgelaufenes gabelöl aus 'nem teppichboden?


----------



## chaz (21. März 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> aber für die zukunft: wie bekomme ich am besten großflächig ausgelaufenes gabelöl aus 'nem teppichboden?


----------



## Lazy (21. März 2012)

wieso habe ich das nur gewusst?


----------



## BenderB (21. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin auf die bewegten Bilder gespannt. Gib Gas, Qualle.


Wen meinst Du? 
Export läuf...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Zum Thema Cockpit:



Hey ,

da kann man ja nen Tube-pulli draus stricken!


, wehe wenn der mal seinen Lenker verdreht.....

Schön . dass der Pedda heut mal wieder am Start war, war ne Lustige Runde ...


----------



## BenderB (22. März 2012)

video ist oben... siehe mein Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (22. März 2012)

nochmal das Video in etwas besserer Qualität hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiRjKqdXESI"]Downhill am Berch: catch me if you can      - YouTube[/nomedia]

(wer kann, stellt die Quali auf 1080p)


----------



## indian66 (22. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Zum Thema Cockpit:




Und moin !
War saugeil gestern. 
Will ich mehr von!!!


----------



## chaz (22. März 2012)

Moin. Tolles Vid, Bender!


----------



## BenderB (22. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Tolles Vid, Bender!


Danke 
Die Aufnahmen mit Muddy hinter Dir waren deutlich die Besten. Du scheinst den Hintern beim Fahren relativ ruhig zu halten 
Im Nachhinein ist mir eingefallen, dass wir eigentlich gar keinen Gurt gebraucht hätten: bei Deinem Arsch hättest Du die Cam auch einfach zwischen die Backen klemmen können  
Andererseits... dann hätte ich sie bestimmt nicht wiederhaben wollen 

Und ich hoffe Muddy freut sich, dass es endlich mal bewegte Bilder von ihm gibt.
War ein chilliger Tag gestern mit bestem Wetter, Boden und netten Leuten


----------



## BenderB (22. März 2012)

Haha, hier mal ne gechillte Abfahrt:






der hatte bestimmt dieses Wasser vorher getrunken:


----------



## FunkyRay (22. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Zum Thema Cockpit:



Sind da auch Hörnchen dran? Ist es das vom Bender?


----------



## indian66 (22. März 2012)

@bender: klasse vid 
(Konnte ich gerade erst sehen)


----------



## chaz (22. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Danke
> Die Aufnahmen mit Muddy hinter Dir waren deutlich die Besten. Du scheinst den Hintern beim Fahren relativ ruhig zu halten
> Im Nachhinein ist mir eingefallen, dass wir eigentlich gar keinen Gurt gebraucht hätten: bei Deinem Arsch hättest Du die Cam auch einfach zwischen die Backen klemmen können
> Andererseits... dann hätte ich sie bestimmt nicht wiederhaben wollen
> ...



Würde trotzdem den Rest auch noch gerne sehen. Bei meinem Knackarsch wäre ohne Gurt das Gehäuse gebrochen....


----------



## indian66 (22. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Würde trotzdem den Rest auch noch gerne sehen. Bei meinem Knackarsch wäre ohne Gurt das Gehäuse gebrochen....



Oder auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (22. März 2012)

juhu in der wohnung geht es schon wieder ohne stützen vielleicht hab ich ja glück es ist nur richtig fetter blutergus gewesen!



BenderB schrieb:


> Downhill am Berch: catch me if you can      - YouTube




Super video vom berch!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (22. März 2012)

Schöner Tach gestern,
tat gut endlich ma wieder auf dem Bock zu sitzen
Schicken vid
meine Schleichabfahrt is aber nicht dabei oder hab ich das übersehn


----------



## chaz (22. März 2012)

Nee...ist nicht dabei. Würde das aber auch gerne sehen wollen. Also: Her damit!!!


----------



## BenderB (22. März 2012)

ich werd mich heut abend mal dran setzen... *grummel*


----------



## chaz (22. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich werd mich heut abend mal dran setzen... *grummel*



 Wehe nicht, sonst musst du ein halbes Jahr mit Hörnchen und Rückstrahlern am Norco rumfahren.


----------



## BenderB (22. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wehe nicht, sonst musst du ein halbes Jahr mit Hörnchen und Rückstrahlern am Norco rumfahren.


dann bräuchte ich jetzt ja nur den Abstandhalter mit Reflektor abmontieren und das Rad wäre in dem Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. März 2012)

Mach mal.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> nochmal das Video in etwas besserer Qualität hier:
> 
> Downhill am Berch: catch me if you can      - YouTube
> 
> (wer kann, stellt die Quali auf 1080p)




Älso ich bin baff....ist ja supergeil geworden, hatt ich so nicht erwartet, viva auf chazis Ärschchen, könnte er Ihn doch immer so hinhalten!

Supergeile Schnitte Bender und die Mucke passt auch Reschpeckt!!

Ich hoffe Holgers Run ist auch so gut geworden...


----------



## BenderB (22. März 2012)

Holgers Run sieht so aus:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19774/h

bessere Quali gibt es hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnYmP2KvJrI"]Downhill am Berch starring Chaz      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Fazit: Euer Ärsche wackeln mehr


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Holgers Run sieht so aus:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19774/h
> 
> ...




Mist ,

ich glaub ich muß das nächste mal Baldrian einschmeissen...das macht ne ruhige Hand...ähhhh.....Ar*ch....

aber trotzdem cool...sieht irgendwie schneller aus...


----------



## chaz (22. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Älso ich bin baff....ist ja supergeil geworden, hatt ich so nicht erwartet, viva auf chazis Ärschchen, könnte er Ihn doch immer so hinhalten!


 Nicht für jeden.


BenderB schrieb:


> Fazit: Euer Ärsche wackeln mehr



Schwabbelärsche!

Gute Arbeit, Bender. Guter Schnitt und Mucke!!! 
Dir ist schon klar, dass der Produzent allen Beteiligten ´ne DVD brennen muss?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (22. März 2012)

schönes Vid mit nem super soundtrack 
nachsten monat bin ich auch öfters da


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (23. März 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> schönes Vid mit nem super soundtrack
> nachsten monat bin ich auch öfters da



doofer soundtrack.....is von youtube gesperrt......


----------



## indian66 (23. März 2012)

Moin zusammen. 
Was geht heute?


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

Moin. Bei mir heute nix.


----------



## indian66 (23. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (23. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Was geht heute?


 

moin moin,

evtl. ein wenig am berch rollen...schauen wir aber mal.ich bin von meiner kombi-impfe noch ganz schön geplättet.hätte mir das einer vorher gesagt, hätte ich auf den shit verzichtet!!!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

Aber am We. Morgen wohl Treff und Sonntag ballern.


----------



## BenderB (23. März 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9331899 schrieb:
			
		

> doofer soundtrack.....is von youtube gesperrt......


Was ne geile Schei$$e: bei mir läuft das Video, wenn ich angemeldet bin. Melde ich mich ab, läuft es auch nicht mehr 
Aber super, dass das Video mit Refused trotzdem läuft, aber Blink nicht 
Bei dem Nightride-Video ist auch Tool kein Problem... etwas inkonsequent der Herr GEMA!
Gibt es wohl irgendwo ne Liste, welche Songs man verwenden darf und welche nicht? Refused erkennt youtube ja auch, da steht dann nur neben dem Video ne Werbung: "Refused - New Noise kaufen auf iTunes".

Dann schaut es Euch hier im IBC an. Oder benutzt nen Proxy.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

Ich schicke dir nachher mal 'nen link zu einer brauchbaren Seite mit gemafreien Mucke.


----------



## BenderB (23. März 2012)

ok, thx

hat eigentlich am Sonntag jemand ein Plätzchen frei für me 'n my bike?
Wann geht es los? Wann geht es zurück?
Un denkt daran in der Nacht zuvor die Uhr vorzustellen!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

Kannst bei mir mitfahren. Der Park nacht um 12 Uhr auf. Rufe dort aber noch an. Auf der Netzseite steht was von Eröffnung am 1. April, aber ein Bekannter ist dort letzte Woche gefahren. Sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## BenderB (23. März 2012)

ausgezeichnet


----------



## Rad-ab (23. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Was ne geile Schei$$e: bei mir läuft das Video, wenn ich angemeldet bin. Melde ich mich ab, läuft es auch nicht mehr
> Aber super, dass das Video mit Refused trotzdem läuft, aber Blink nicht
> Bei dem Nightride-Video ist auch Tool kein Problem... etwas inkonsequent der Herr GEMA!
> Gibt es wohl irgendwo ne Liste, welche Songs man verwenden darf und welche nicht? Refused erkennt youtube ja auch, da steht dann nur neben dem Video ne Werbung: "Refused - New Noise kaufen auf iTunes".





chaz schrieb:


> Ich schicke dir nachher mal 'nen link zu einer brauchbaren Seite mit gemafreien Mucke.



z.B.:
massenhaft freie Musik:
http://www.jamendo.com


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

http://www.medienpaedagogik-praxis.de/kostenlose-medien/freie-musik/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kannst bei mir mitfahren. Der Park nacht um 12 Uhr auf. Rufe dort aber noch an. Auf der Netzseite steht was von Eröffnung am 1. April, aber ein Bekannter ist dort letzte Woche gefahren. Sehr merkwürdig...



Warstein hat schon geöffnet. Kann aber sein, dass die da zwischendurch mal etwas buddeln. Ab 01.04. ist aber alles komplett fertig.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. März 2012)

Ja super Sache, nach nunmehr 6 Monaten Leidensphase steht es fest. Das OSG muss operiert werden weil sich nun doch Knochensplitter gelöst haben und die raus müssen.

Termin für die OP ist nächsten Freitag, bis ich dann wieder auf den Sattel kann vergehen min 3 Monate bis ich wieder DH ballern kann etwa 5 ich Kotze gerade.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. März 2012)

Fußverletzungen sind *S-C-H-E-I-ß-E*


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

Ach, du Schei$$e. F**k!!! Mein Beileid.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. März 2012)

Am meisten ärgert es mich ja das ich erst 6 Monate auf dem Springgelenk rumlaufen muss bevor ein Arzt mal sagt jetzt wird aber hier mal genau hingeschaut. Ich war bei 5 Ärzten mittlerweile 

Der Chirurg heute im Bergmannsheil in Bochum hat die MRT gesehen, direkt eine CT angeordnet, und sich nach dem ich die aktuellen Symptome geschildert habe direkt den OP Termin angesetzt. Das hätte auch mal einer vor 3 Monaten machen können da hatte ich die gleichen Beschwerden den anderen Ärzten beschrieben.


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

That suckx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2012)

Ende August.. schön fast n ganzes Jahr. Gute Besserung und auch mein Beileid..


----------



## Lazy (23. März 2012)

ajo bin mittwoch in warstein. bis dahin hat die kotzende 888 neue dichtungen und neues öl drin.

will sich zufällig noch wer anschließen für den bikepark warstein? mit etwas pressen, sollte ich sogar noch eine person + bike einpacken können.


@dortmunder: meine fresse, bist du gebeutelt! ich leide mit dir


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

Mittwoch muss ich arbeiten. Ich checke das mal am Sonntag dort aus.


----------



## Lazy (23. März 2012)

habe mir urlaub genommen, da der park wohl nur für uns offen ist. wär geil, mal wieder den chaz auf dem track zu suchen


----------



## chaz (23. März 2012)

Was´n mit nächsten Samstag (nicht morgen)? Wibe eröffnet!


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2012)

Andere Frage, wat isn mit morgen ? Also von wegen hier und sowas


----------



## Lazy (24. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n mit nächsten Samstag (nicht morgen)? Wibe eröffnet!


einmal in der woche in den park, sollte passen


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

Moin, Mädels. Ich fahre heute 'ne Endurotour beim Treff mit.



Lazy schrieb:


> einmal in der woche in den park, sollte passen


Und ich so: Häh?  

Wer ist denn jetzt morgen alles dabei?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (24. März 2012)

Ist heute wer am berch 
ich bin so ab 11Uhr Ca.da 
leider noch mit meinem alten rockrider Fr 
Kann mein hanzz erst Donnerstag abholen (


----------



## DerC (24. März 2012)

Moin.....
Weiß jemand ob Willingen die Woche schon auf hat oder nur am WE ???

Ach ja, dieses Wochenende bin ich bei allen aktivitäten raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (24. März 2012)

Berechtigter einwamlnd chaz,das hätte mich sonst nicht abgehalten,aber muss wenigstens ein bisschen die euros im zaum halten,wenn bald der umzug ansteht


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin.....
> Weiß jemand ob Willingen die Woche schon auf hat oder nur am WE ???
> 
> Ach ja, dieses Wochenende bin ich bei allen aktivitäten raus...



Schon einmal im Kindergarten (Heulfred) nachgefragt?


----------



## DerC (24. März 2012)

Hab mich nicht getraut ^^


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

Chakka. Nur Mut. Du schaffst das!!!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

Auf der Netzseite vom Ettelsberg steht nur was von Fr - So. Einfach mal anrufen würde ich sagen...


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Schwerter: Geschwollene Eier Fred


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels. Ich fahre heute 'ne Endurotour beim Treff mit.
> 
> 
> Und ich so: Häh?
> ...




Jo komm morgen waerscheinlich mit meiner Kurzen mit, wenn mein dicker Zeh bis dahin abgeschwollen ist, bin heute in der Bude ausgerutscht und hab dabei die Heizung volley genommen, hat ziemlich geknackt......zu Fuß ist einfach zu gefährlich...

Allerdings kann ich nur bis maximal 16.00 Uhr, dann muß ich noch zum Jebuetstach...


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

Dann kühle den Huf mal gut. Gehe jetzt radeln. Bis spädda.


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

Was'n jetzt mit morgen, meine Damen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (24. März 2012)

Arbeiten......


----------



## BenderB (24. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was'n jetzt mit morgen, meine Damen?


Jo, ich bin dabei!
Kommst Du bei mir zuhause rum oder soll ich zur B1 hochkommen?
Und wann willst Du los?
Grüße!


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

Kann dich bei dir abholen. Schicke mir deine Adresse mal per sms. Halb elf bei dir?


----------



## BenderB (24. März 2012)

alles klar, so machen wir das


----------



## chaz (24. März 2012)

Und die Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen, ne?!


----------



## Kayya (24. März 2012)

Pieeeep pieeeep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und die Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen, ne?!




Bis morgen, am Track...hoffe ich .


----------



## hugecarl (25. März 2012)

Wer fährtn morgen in DO ?


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Bis morgen, am Track...hoffe ich .



Soll ich größere Schuhe mitbringen?


----------



## BenderB (25. März 2012)

Moin!
FiveTen Downhill-Sandalen


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Nee...was mit Stahlkappe. Damit er nicht wieder ´ne Heizung wegtritt.


----------



## DerC (25. März 2012)

Wünsche allen Auswärtsfahrern viel Spass und laßt es ordentlich krachen.... aber keine Knochen....


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. März 2012)

Protis sind sauber 
jetzt kann mein Hanzz kommen und Wibe öffnen


----------



## Lazy (25. März 2012)

@monkey hab ich auch heute gemacht, besser isset

also kommt mittwoch KEINER mit nach warstein, oder ?
war da schon wer? sollte man was beachten?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. März 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> @monkey hab ich auch heute gemacht, besser isset
> 
> also kommt mittwoch KEINER mit nach warstein, oder ?
> war da schon wer? sollte man was beachten?



Ich war letztes we da außer das der lift mist ist , ist nichts zu beachten. Ist nur sehr flach und du solltest Treten können
Würde ja mitkommen aber Mittwoch habe ich auskleidung beim Bund


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

War ein geiler Tag in Warstein, wenn auch sehr anstrengend (man muss echt viel treten, wenn man fix sein will). Und der Lift ist... sagen wir mal....gewöhnungsbedürftig. Panzer macht alleine wegen dem Lift Sinn. Der DH- und die Freeridestrecke haben mir echt Laune gemacht. Garantiert witzig, wenn´s regnet. Hoffe, der Bender beeilt sich mit dem Vid. Werde da jedenfalls öfter hin fahren. Hat echt Bock gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. März 2012)

Heja BVB 6;1 super Spiel  
Ich weiß passt nicht ganz aber musste sein


----------



## BenderB (25. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War ein geiler Tag in Warstein, wenn auch sehr anstrengend (man muss echt viel treten, wenn man fix sein will). Und der Lift ist... sagen wir mal....gewöhnungsbedürftig. Panzer macht alleine wegen dem Lift Sinn. Der DH- und die Freeridestrecke haben mir echt Laune gemacht. Garantiert witzig, wenn´s regnet. Hoffe, der Bender beeilt sich mit dem Vid. Werde da jedenfalls öfter hin fahren. Hat echt Bock gemacht.



Jap, hat super Laune gemacht heute! Wetter geil, Boden geil, Tracks geil, Leute geil, alles geil 
Video ist am Exportieren dranne, danach lade ich es bei yt hoch. Diesmal zu 100% GEMA-frei, habe einfach ein paar uralte Proberaum-Aufnahmen von meiner alten Band genommen  Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch trotzdem 
Link folgt sobald es oben ist...


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Bin gespannt!!!


----------



## BenderB (25. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin gespannt!!!


naaaa, Lichtverhältnisse waren sehr ungünstig, aber schau gleich selbst...
Schwarzer Chaz der in einen schwarzen Wald reinfährt ist schwer zu erkennen. Du brauchst ein rosanes Dress


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein rosanes Dress


Niemals! Ist doch eher Barbies Ding. Habe aber schon am Freitag etwas camfreundlicheres geordert.


----------



## BenderB (25. März 2012)

So, Video wird gerade bei youtube hochgeladen. Dauert ein paar Minuten, ist 1,61 GB groß...

zu finden wird es dann hier sein:

http://youtu.be/m7ffecJHwe4






aber erst in 15 min. oder so!!!


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Gib Gas!!!!


----------



## Lazy (25. März 2012)

wie jetzt ? treten? ich bleib zuhaus ... 

hab nur mittwoch urlaub - donnerstag dann muskelkater ... das wird ja lustig! aber ich hab füchterlich bock auf das was laut youtube von der FR line zu erkennen ist. vom dh habe ich keinen guten eindruck bekommen.


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> wie jetzt ? treten? ich bleib zuhaus ...
> 
> hab nur mittwoch urlaub - donnerstag dann muskelkater ... das wird ja lustig! aber ich hab füchterlich bock auf das was laut youtube von der FR line zu erkennen ist. vom dh habe ich keinen guten eindruck bekommen.



FR und DH machen beide richtig Spaß. Aber ohne treten läuft da nicht viel. Kondition sollte man schon haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (25. März 2012)

und wenn ich in den FF helm kotzen muss 
hängse da in warstein den sattel ein, wie in wibe oder warum is der lift komisch? würd ich echt gern wissen ...


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Kann man schlecht erklären. Entweder nimmt man sich den kleinen Bügel und klemmt ihn hinter den Rücken, oder man bindet sich den Lenker mit so einem Band an den Bügel und springt dann im rollen auf sein Rad.
Hört sich schlimmer an, als es ist.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> So, Video wird gerade bei youtube hochgeladen. Dauert ein paar Minuten, ist 1,61 GB groß...
> 
> zu finden wird es dann hier sein:
> 
> ...


 
Das Vid kann noch nicht geladen werden 
und wer erzählt mir jetzt ne gute Nachtgeschichte


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Saubere Sache, Bender!!! Gefällt!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. März 2012)

Colle sache...vor allem der Titel Novalgin for everyone spricht Bände!!!!


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...vor allem der Titel Novalgin for everyone spricht Bände!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (26. März 2012)

Einen wunderschönen frühen Morgen wünsche ich!


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Tach auch!!!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen frühen Morgen wünsche ich!



Was ist den schön an so nem morgen in der Kaserne /


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

@Bender: Wie sind denn die Aufnahmen aus meiner Perspektive eigentlich geworden?


----------



## BenderB (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Wie sind denn die Aufnahmen aus meiner Perspektive eigentlich geworden?


Moin zusammen!

@chaz:
Dadurch, dass die Wurzeln die Kamera sehr unruhig machen ist es ziemlich wackelig. Dann ist dieser extrem schnelle Wechsel von hell zu dunkel zwischen den Bäumen für die Kamera ein Problem, da die Schattenbereiche sehr, sehr dunkel sind (ich bin mal wieder beeindruckt, wie gut das menschliche Auge doch funktioniert ). Zusammen erkennt man relativ wenig. Die Aufnahmen mit Euch beiden sind ja auch sehr wackelig, aber da man jeweils den anderen Fahrer als Fixpunkt hat, geht es.
Ich kann das heut abend mal hochladen wenn Du willst, aber Du kannst Dir genausogut ein Bild mit Wurzeln drauf ausdrucken, es 10cm vor Dein Gesicht halten und dann wild schütteln, das sieht dann etwa genauso aus 

@Mud:
hast Du den Schuh überhaupt noch ausgezogen bekommen, oder hat Dein Zeh den Schuh komplett ausgefüllt?


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Ich würde das Gewackel trotzdem gerne mal sehen. Habe heute eh 'nen Flatterigen...das gleicht es eventuell aus.


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ich kann das heut abend mal hochladen wenn Du willst, aber Du kannst Dir genausogut ein Bild mit Wurzeln drauf ausdrucken, es 10cm vor Dein Gesicht halten und dann wild schütteln, das sieht dann etwa genauso aus


7

Jaaaa, Wurzeln vom Balsawald.....

Mahlzeit


----------



## indian66 (26. März 2012)

Wer ist heute unterwegs?


----------



## BenderB (26. März 2012)

@chaz: ich habe Deine Roadgap-Szene rausgeschnitten.
Falls Du sie doch sehen willst, Du findest sie hier:

http://de.sevenload.com/pl/yeELxzD/640x402/swf

Hart im Nehmen, würd ich sagen


----------



## BenderB (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Wie sind denn die Aufnahmen aus *meiner Perspektive* eigentlich geworden?


was mir beim zweiten mal lesen erst auffällt:
man spricht hier auch von der Vogelperspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (26. März 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> @monkey hab ich auch heute gemacht, besser isset
> 
> also kommt mittwoch KEINER mit nach warstein, oder ?
> war da schon wer? sollte man was beachten?



Ich *glaube*(!!!) Warstein ist nur am Wochenende geöffnet. Also bevor Du am Mittwoch dahin fährst, ruf lieber vorher mal an!
Zumindest steht das so auf der Internetseite und beim Fratzenbuch...


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Die bekommen ´ne Sondervorstellung.


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> was mir beim zweiten mal lesen erst auffällt...



Warst halt immer schon etwas langsamer, ne?!

Der Crash geht ja noch. Kennst du den Film "Action Heroes"? Da gibbet ´nen fiesen Bumms.


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Im trailer gibt´s ab ca. 1:30 einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf den Bumms (sehr übel): [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47lTpK7rZrQ"]thinkBIG Action Heroes Trailer      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

Bin gleich mitm Hund auf Freischütz unterwegs...für den einen oder anderen wahrscheinlich zu langsam...^^


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Kann das Vieh dich nicht schneller ziehen?


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kann das Vieh dich nicht schneller ziehen?


 
Muss mir noch so ne Angel mit Knochen dran basteln, dann bestimmt....

Wie siehts eigentlich nächste Woche mit WiBe oder Willingen aus? ich mein so unter der Woche .....???


----------



## BenderB (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Im trailer gibt´s ab ca. 1:30 einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf den Bumms (sehr übel): thinkBIG Action Heroes Trailer      - YouTube


autschn!



DerC schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich nächste Woche mit WiBe oder Willingen aus? ich mein so unter der Woche .....???


muss arbeiten 
und ausserdem: kann man sich Willingen überhaupt noch leisten? Ist doch jetzt soooo teuer geworden


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Muss mir noch so ne Angel mit Knochen dran basteln, dann bestimmt....


Ich tacker dir ´nen Steak auf den Hintern, dann wirste schon schnell werden.  


DerC schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich nächste Woche mit WiBe oder Willingen aus? ich mein so unter der Woche .....???


Frag mich nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> autschn!


Aber sowas von.


BenderB schrieb:


> und ausserdem: kann man sich Willingen überhaupt noch leisten? Ist doch jetzt soooo teuer geworden


Aber nur für BBB.


----------



## BenderB (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber nur für BBB.


*like*


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Nur so zur Info: Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken am Sa wieder nach Warstein zu fahren.  Jetzt wisst ihr es! So!


----------



## BenderB (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info: Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken am *Sa* wieder nach Warstein zu fahren.  Jetzt wisst ihr es! *So*!


was denn nu? Sa oder So? immer diese altersverwirrten Leute *smh*


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

Würd mich wohl anschließen , hab ab Freitag 10 Tage frei......muaharhar ^^


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> @chaz:
> Dadurch, dass die Wurzeln die Kamera sehr unruhig machen ist es ziemlich wackelig. Dann ist dieser extrem schnelle Wechsel von hell zu dunkel zwischen den Bäumen für die Kamera ein Problem, da die Schattenbereiche sehr, sehr dunkel sind (ich bin mal wieder beeindruckt, wie gut das menschliche Auge doch funktioniert ). Zusammen erkennt man relativ wenig. Die Aufnahmen mit Euch beiden sind ja auch sehr wackelig, aber da man jeweils den anderen Fahrer als Fixpunkt hat, geht es.
> ...




Ging eigentlich..hätte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt, irgendwie war die Bewegung garnicht so schlecht für den Flunken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (26. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> So, Video wird gerade bei youtube hochgeladen. Dauert ein paar Minuten, ist 1,61 GB groß...
> 
> zu finden wird es dann hier sein:
> 
> ...


 Was ist das denn für ne keulstrecke da gehts ja nur geradeaus genau das richtige für Chaz


----------



## Lazy (26. März 2012)

jauu wie der chaz richtig sagte, die machen den park für unsere gruppe extra auf. bzw drücken power am lift ..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne keulstrecke da gehts ja nur geradeaus genau das richtige für Chaz




Jau ist ein bischen gradlinig und keulen muß man auch , aber der Freeride ist wirklich gut und macht echt Spaß !


----------



## Mar-shall (26. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> @chaz: ich habe Deine Roadgap-Szene rausgeschnitten.
> Falls Du sie doch sehen willst, Du findest sie hier:
> 
> http://de.sevenload.com/pl/yeELxzD/640x402/swf
> ...



Autsch! danach erstmal ne Kippe anmachen, damit die Lunge wieder ordentlich frei wird...  das tut beim hingucken schon weh...


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> was denn nu? Sa oder So? immer diese altersverwirrten Leute *smh*



SAMSTAG, Qualle. 


DerGraue schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne keulstrecke da gehts ja nur geradeaus genau das richtige für Chaz


Bleib du Knickebeinchen mal in W-tal auf dieser töften Strecke. :kotz: Warstein ist nix für dich. Da muss man glatt bis zum Lift schieben.  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...und keulen muß man auch


Immerhin ist da ´ne Hütte, wo wir den alten, grauen Mann ablegen könnten.


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

@chaz

seit wann stehst du auf trampeln ???? dann wäre wtal doch auch ne strecke für dich.....

wann willstn Samstag los ?


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @chaz
> 
> seit wann stehst du auf trampeln ???? dann wäre wtal doch auch ne strecke für dich.....


Trampeln ist ja nicht das Thema. Ich finde Warstein witzig, weil man recht viel auf dem Bock arbeiten muss. W-Tal ist da ja eh für´s Baujahr vor 1970....


DerC schrieb:


> wann willstn Samstag los ?


High noon am Lift in Warstein.


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

Dann lass uns zusammen fahren, kannst dann gleich auch die TLD Schale mitbringen....


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Habe gerade schon die Wangenpolster gereinigt. Nur für dich, versteht sich.
Ach....fahr nach Willingen....da gibbet jede Menge davon.


----------



## DerGraue (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> SAMSTAG, Qualle.
> 
> Bleib du Knickebeinchen mal in W-tal auf dieser töften Strecke. :kotz: Warstein ist nix für dich. Da muss man glatt bis zum Lift schieben.
> 
> Immerhin ist da ´ne Hütte, wo wir den alten, grauen Mann ablegen könnten.


 Warte mal Balsa das Knie ist bald wieder gesund aber Balsa wird nicht härter auch wenn man es 50 Jahre lagert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Warte mal Balsa das Knie ist bald wieder gesund aber Balsa wird nicht härter auch wenn man es 50 Jahre lagert



Was´n mir dir am WE, Humpelstilzchen?


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe gerade schon die Wangenpolster gereinigt. Nur für dich, versteht sich.
> Ach....fahr nach Willingen....da gibbet jede Menge davon.


 
Wat soll ich denn da ?? Ist doch keiner aufm Track, kann sich doch keiner mehr leisten.........


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Die sitzen bestimmt mit der TLD-Helmsammlung vor der Talstation und bitten bei den ganzen Alkis um milde Gaben....oder um Flaschenpfand.


----------



## DerGraue (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n mir dir am WE, Humpelstilzchen?


 Bin mir nicht sicher will mein Glück nicht herausfordern so kurz vor der OP kein Bock nochmal auf MRT und Röntgen und neuen Termin


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Die sitzen bestimmt mit der TLD-Helmsammlung vor der Talstation und bitten bei den ganzen Alkis um milde Gaben....oder um Flaschenpfand.


 
oder


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Kann ich sogar verstehen.


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> oder


Vielleicht gibbet bald ´nen Bikerstrich hinter der Liftstation?


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

Mir egal,......
Wer ist denn Samstag noch am Start ? Wasn mit Deinem Lover?


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wasn mit Deinem Lover?


Welchen der ganzen Leute, die mir am Hintern hängen, meinst du? Doch nicht etwa den Schwerter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Welchen der ganzen Leute, die mir am Hintern hängen, meinst du? Doch nicht etwa den Schwerter?!


 
Wenn Du Dir auch immer nen Schnitzel am A*sch nagelst..
Aber den meinte ich


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Hier wird nicht genagelt. Der muss noch schauen, ob er arbeiten muss.
BENDER!!! WO BLEIBT DAS WURZELWACKELBILD?


----------



## DerC (26. März 2012)

Nagel wo Du willst....ich geh im Bett
Nacht Mädels, bis morgen


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Nacht Mädels, bis morgen


Bleib ein anständiges Mädel.


----------



## indian66 (26. März 2012)

Was´n morgen mit´m NR im hellen?
Is ja jetz bis 8 hell 
Ich könnte schon um 16:00 starten


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Morgen kann ich nicht. Muss noch meinen DH´ler von der Schlammkruste befreien. Aber Mi. ballern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber Mi. ballern?



och joh, wo? Berch?


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Egal. Berch oder AS.


----------



## indian66 (26. März 2012)

Egal dann.
Berch is näher, AS is steiler.


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Mal sehen, was der Rest sagt.


----------



## toje (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Egal. Berch oder AS.




meine meinung dazu kennse ja, nech.


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> meine meinung dazu kennse ja, nech.



Klar. Kalwes.


----------



## toje (26. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Klar. Kalwes.




okay...


----------



## chaz (26. März 2012)

Gebongt!


----------



## chaz (27. März 2012)

Tach zusammen! Ab Donnerstag soll es regnen. Also morgen nochmal bei bestem Wetter ballern gehen!


----------



## indian66 (27. März 2012)

Moin!
Ab wann?
(und wer kann einen alten Sack mitnehmen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. März 2012)

Frag mal beim Schwerter an. Der wohnt ja fast nebenan. So 16 Uhr? Oder 16.30 Uhr? Ist ja jetzt länger hell!


----------



## indian66 (27. März 2012)

16:00 Abfahren in DO könnte ich schaffen.


----------



## chaz (27. März 2012)

Dann 16.30 Uhr auf der Piste.


----------



## DerC (27. März 2012)

Was ist denn mit heute??? Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## chaz (27. März 2012)

Ich habe heute Ruhetag. War gestern noch spontan ´ne Runde unterwegs. Wurde mehr und schneller als gedacht. Heute brauchen die Pinne Ruhe. Außerdem muss ich den Panzer säubern...der sieht nach Warstein aus, wie aus´m Arsch gezogen.


----------



## DerC (27. März 2012)

Hm...... na gut.......dann dreh ich gleich ne kleine Runde Freischütz


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gebongt!




Wie Kalwes ?? mitten in der Woche?? , das wird aber eng mit meinem Terminplan..ist mir zuviel Gegurke, ich fahhhhh mal an den Berch...


----------



## chaz (27. März 2012)

It's summertime.


----------



## BenderB (27. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Hm...... na gut.......dann dreh ich gleich ne kleine Runde Freischütz


schon wech?

habe eben mein Bike vom Reuber geholt: wie ist jetzt der konkrete Plan für morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. März 2012)

Kalwes um 16.30 Uhr.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. März 2012)

Ich versuchs mal ....kann s aber nich versprechen.....


----------



## DerC (27. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> schon wech?
> 
> habe eben mein Bike vom Reuber geholt: wie ist jetzt der konkrete Plan für morgen?


 
schon wieder da.....
immer fahrt ihr wenn ICH keine Zeit hab......ich muss mir mal nen anderes Forum suchen....


----------



## BenderB (27. März 2012)

@chaz:
da hassu:

1280*720:

1920x1080:





youtube läd noch hoch, also noch ne Sekunde Geduld...
http://youtu.be/wmltNs0ZJS8


----------



## chaz (27. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal ....kann s aber nich versprechen.....



Chakka! Du schaffst das!


DerC schrieb:


> immer fahrt ihr wenn ICH keine Zeit hab......


Gibt dir das nicht irgendwie zu denken? 

@Bender: Ich habe es gewusst bzw. geahnt, dass du mich beim pi$$en filmen würdest. Na, warte....morgen biste dran.


----------



## DerC (27. März 2012)

@chaz

ja verstanden.....fahr ich halt mit den Heulsusen in Willingen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (28. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## chaz (28. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @chaz
> 
> ja verstanden.....fahr ich halt mit den Heulsusen in Willingen^^



Top Antwort in diesem Fall! Ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können!  

Tach auch!


----------



## DerC (28. März 2012)

Mahlzeit....

@chaz

ich weiß...


----------



## indian66 (28. März 2012)

Wie siehts denn aus, wer ist gleich dabei in BO? 
(und kann mich mitnehmen)


----------



## chaz (28. März 2012)

Ich bin dort.


----------



## BenderB (28. März 2012)

bin auch dort


----------



## Lazy (28. März 2012)

warstein war suuuuuper!!!

hatte ernorm viel spaß, aaaber wer den lift entworfen hat, gehört verhauen .. das ding geht gar nicht! also gefahren bin ich sturzfrei, aber nur aufm trail und nicht auf dem lift ... 

der DH is mäßig, aber fun- und freeride haben enormes spaßpotential - und wir hatten 2 slopestyler dabei, die einiges schöne jumps gerissen haben

fahr ich gern nochmal hin!


----------



## BenderB (28. März 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> warstein war suuuuuper!!!
> 
> hatte ernorm viel spaß, aaaber wer den lift entworfen hat, gehört verhauen .. das ding geht gar nicht! also gefahren bin ich sturzfrei, aber nur aufm trail und nicht auf dem lift ...
> 
> ...



Das haben wir doch gesagt 
Kalwes war auch sehr nett heute


----------



## indian66 (28. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Kalwes war auch sehr nett heute


Suuperleckerst 
@bender: Wooo sind die vid's???
Danke auch nochmal ans Taxi fürs gezielte chauffieren!!!


----------



## chaz (28. März 2012)

Jau, war wieder richtig gut heute. Etwas rutschig, aber geil.
@Qualle: Wo bleiben die Aufnahmen, he?!
@Indian: Kein Ding. Lasse mich mit Weizen kaufen.
@Timmä: Den Funride fand ich persönlich....gähn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (28. März 2012)

Die Aufnahmen sind eher besch...eiden 
Aber da ich Euch kenne, lade ich direkt mal eine Abfahrt hoch...


----------



## DerC (28. März 2012)

Und ???? Hat sich wieder einer kaputtgemacht ????


----------



## BenderB (28. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Und ???? Hat sich wieder einer kaputtgemacht ????


also der Muddy ist wegen seinem Schochen eher abgedüst und ich habe einmal ne Rolle seitwärts gemacht, ansosnten keine Verluste.


----------



## chaz (28. März 2012)

Nur Materialschaden. Bin gespannt, ob der Bender ALLES zeigt.... Und Muddys Fuß machte Probleme.


----------



## BenderB (28. März 2012)

meine Güte, ich bin aber auch mit dem Boden gar nicht klar gekommen heute. ständig ist mir das Vorderrad weggerutscht und ich eier da runter mit einer fast negativen Geschwindigkeit.
Naja, wer sich das Elend ansehen mag:






und Holger: alles drin?


----------



## chaz (29. März 2012)

Moin.
@Bender: Ich finde das Vid witzig. Ist auch alles drin. Die Musik zum Sturz:  Fährst aber auch ´ne komische Linie, ne?! Von daher die Antwort zur Abschlußfrage: Zu langsam! 

@all: Mal so´n Vorschlag zum WE...wie sieht´s aus mit ´ner Runde Krefeld? Da ist es trocken...na, ja...so gut wie: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=094050&wahl=vorhersage
Hätte ich voll Bock zu.


----------



## toje (29. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> @all: Mal so´n Vorschlag zum WE...wie sieht´s aus mit ´ner Runde Krefeld? Da ist es trocken...na, ja...so gut wie: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=094050&wahl=vorhersage
> Hätte ich voll Bock zu.


 

moin,

äh was ist denn mit warstein am we???
ich muss aber leider arbeiten, kann erst so ab 12:30uhr.


----------



## chaz (29. März 2012)

Wenn man den Wetterfröschen glauben schenken darf, wird es im Sauerland recht feucht. Krefeld ist irgendwie immer so´ne Trockenzone. Und wenn´s dort sifft, ist es auch egal. Der Boden saugt sehr schnell auf und das Holzgedönse ist mit Draht überzogen.


----------



## indian66 (29. März 2012)

@Bender: Fein gefilmt, gefällt mir guuut!
Und: Mooin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (29. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin.
> @Bender: (...) Fährst aber auch ´ne komische Linie, ne?! (...)


ich säch mal so: im Rahmen meiner begrenzten Möglichkeiten gebe ich mir Mühe.

@all: Guten Morgen!


----------



## chaz (29. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich säch mal so: im Rahmen meiner begrenzten Möglichkeiten gebe ich mir Mühe.


Das Ding, wo die Bremsgriffe dran sind, kann man zum Lenken benutzen.


----------



## BenderB (29. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Ding, wo die Bremsgriffe dran sind, kann man zum Lenken benutzen.


jetzt wird mir so einiges klar


----------



## chaz (29. März 2012)

Helfe doch gerne.


----------



## DerC (29. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Helfe doch gerne.


 
Kann ich nur bestättigen, er hilft einem das Leben noch schwerer zumachen als es schon ist....

Wat is jetz mit Samstach ???????
Und nächste Woche in der Woche ??????


----------



## chaz (29. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestättigen, er hilft einem das Leben noch schwerer zumachen als es schon ist....


So isses!!! Und hier ist der Beweis: Kannste nicht lesen? KREFELD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (29. März 2012)

Krefeld WAR ein Vorschlag von DIR ....aber bitte..wenn Du gerne alleine fährst....ich wußte nicht dass Du das Aufenthaltbestimmungsrecht von uns allen hast...

Ach, kann ich am Samstag bei Dir mitfahren ???? Und bring den TLD mit


----------



## chaz (29. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach, kann ich am Samstag bei Dir mitfahren ???? Und bring den TLD mit



http://youtu.be/jpwNT1jwZCQ
Geht wohl klar. Auf meinen Vorschlag hat ja bisher keiner so reagiert, ne?!


----------



## toje (30. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf meinen Vorschlag hat ja bisher keiner so reagiert, ne?!


 

moin,

na deine vorschläge sind ja auch für den ar...!!!


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

Ich schlage gleich was vor!!! Vors Maul gibbet.... 
Ach ja: Morgen, ihr Säcke.


----------



## DerC (30. März 2012)

Ahhhh, endlich ein Morgen wie immer 
Moin ihr Luschen


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

Ist ja auch Freitag. Da kann man schon mal höflich sein, ihr Pfosten.


----------



## BenderB (30. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich schlage gleich was vor!!! Vors Maul gibbet....
> Ach ja: Morgen, ihr Säcke.



Der erste gescheite Vorschlag, den ich bisher aus Deinem Mund gehört habe 

Guten Morgen meine lieben Bike-Homies


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Der erste gescheite Vorschlag, den ich bisher aus Deinem Mund gehört habe


Habe mir auch Mühe gegeben. Nur für euch.


----------



## indian66 (30. März 2012)

Tach auch ihr Bremsbacken.
Hmm kaum ist man mal ne halbe Stunde offline verpasst man die gewohnten Höflichkeiten!


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

Genug der Nettigkeiten aber jetzt. Zurück zum Thema, ihr Flachpfeifen. Was geht jetzt am We? Und wann? Samstag? Sonntag? Beide Tage? Kommt mal in die Gänge hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (30. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Genug der Nettigkeiten aber jetzt. Zurück zum Thema, ihr Flachpfeifen. Was geht jetzt am We? Und wann? Samstag? Sonntag? Beide Tage? Kommt mal in die Gänge hier.


 

wie war das denn jetzt mit aufs maul und so!?
wenn du mal ne ordentliche rechte gerade an dein balsa kinn bekommst, wissen ja alle was dabei rumkommt...!!! 

ich kann sa. ab 12:30uhr...wohin soll es denn nun gehen???


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wie war das denn jetzt mit aufs maul und so!?
> wenn du mal ne ordentliche rechte gerade an dein balsa kinn bekommst, wissen ja alle was dabei rumkommt...!!!


Nichts Balsa. Eiche! 
Und jetzt kommt mal in die Pötte.


----------



## toje (30. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nichts Balsa. Eiche!
> Und jetzt kommt mal in die Pötte.


 

dein kopp schaut zwar aus wie eine eichel...aber mit ner eiche hat das wenig zu tun!!! 

womit mal in die pötte kommen!?du bist doch der bestimmer...


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

toje schrieb:


> dein kopp schaut zwar aus wie eine eichel...aber mit ner eiche hat das wenig zu tun!!!


Da lässt tief blicken. Hundewelpen...


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/bucs-2012-student-champs-carnage.html


----------



## DerC (30. März 2012)

Ich will was mit Lift am WE !!!!!!


----------



## indian66 (30. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich will was mit Lift am WE !!!!!!



Facelift?


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich will was mit Lift am WE !!!!!!



Dann kriegst einen nassen/feuchten Arsch!  Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Faule(r) ....(Beschimpfung deiner Wahl)....


----------



## BenderB (30. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> http://dirt.mpora.com/news/bucs-2012-student-champs-carnage.html


 
LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (30. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> http://dirt.mpora.com/news/bucs-2012-student-champs-carnage.html


 
Wußte garnicht dass Du studierst.....

Wat is denn jetzt mit morgen ????????????????????????????


----------



## BenderB (30. März 2012)

ich bin für dieses WE raus...
viel Spaß und lasst krachen!


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wußte garnicht dass Du studierst.....



Ihr seid ja alle sooooo berechenbar. Aber sowas von.

Sagte ich schon, dass ich gerne nach Krefeld fahren würde? 

Keine Ahnung, was mit den Damen hier so ist?!  Der Schwerter würde wohl mitkommen (ist der letzte Stand meines Wissens).
Also Bender (der ist raus), Indian, Grauer, Muddy etc.


----------



## DerC (30. März 2012)

Ja dann sollen die sich doch mal äußern..... mir ist egal, hauptsache Lift

Von mir aus auch morgen Warstein und Sonntag Krefeld, der Schwerter kann ja erst ab Mittachs


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

Ich persönlich sehe am WE von einem Besuch in Warstein, Wibe und Willingen ab. Keinen Bock auf´nen nassen Arsch. Den kann ich mir hier auch holen. Und Krähfield ist eh trocken. Das Schieben ist auch nicht ganz so ätzend dort. Von mir auch auch Kalwes oder so. Hätte nur mal wieder Bock auf was anderes. Noch´n Vorschlag: Morgen Krähfield und Sonntag Kalwes? Kommt ihr jetzt ins Schleudern?


----------



## DerC (30. März 2012)

Wenn Du Dir wieder nen Schnitzel an den Arsch nagelst folge ich Dir überall hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe am WE von einem Besuch in Warstein, Wibe und Willingen ab. Keinen Bock auf´nen nassen Arsch. Den kann ich mir hier auch holen. Und Krähfield ist eh trocken. Das Schieben ist auch nicht ganz so ätzend dort. Von mir auch auch Kalwes oder so. Hätte nur mal wieder Bock auf was anderes. Noch´n Vorschlag: Morgen Krähfield und Sonntag Kalwes? Kommt ihr jetzt ins Schleudern?




Ich weiß noch nich...muß Samstag erstmal Pflastersteine aussuchen, meine Terrasse ist dran !! :kotz:


----------



## indian66 (30. März 2012)

Ich bin ab Morgen die ganze Woche bis Ostern raus 
(Nordsseurlaub OHNE Rad)


----------



## DerC (30. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nich...muß Samstag erstmal Pflastersteine aussuchen, meine Terrasse ist dran !! :kotz:


 
Mach doch per I-net, oder sag Deiner Holden sie soll morgen mal sämtliche Baumärkte abklappern und ne Vorauswahl treffen.....


----------



## chaz (30. März 2012)

@Indian: Mein Beileid.
@Muddy: Gib deiner Holden die Kreditkarte....die macht das dann schon.
@C: Mal sehen, wer sonst noch so mitkommt. Sonst müssten wir zu dritt mit zwei Autos fahren.


----------



## DerC (30. März 2012)

Also bis 10.00 will ich hier ne entscheidung, sonst fahr ich Sonntag nach Willingen.....auch im Regen


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (30. März 2012)

Durfte heute endlich mein Hanzz pro abholen und bin mal direckt zum testen am Berch gewessen
Morgen gehts dann nach Wibe 
Vll mit bewegten Bildern danach


----------



## DerC (30. März 2012)

Nice ^^


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Also bis 10.00 will ich hier ne entscheidung, sonst fahr ich Sonntag nach Willingen.....auch im Regen



Hauen wir jetzt auf den Putz, oder was?  

@Dietmonkey: Schickes Bike.


----------



## toje (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe am WE von einem Besuch in Warstein, Wibe und Willingen ab. Keinen Bock auf´nen nassen Arsch. Den kann ich mir hier auch holen. Und Krähfield ist eh trocken. Das Schieben ist auch nicht ganz so ätzend dort. Von mir auch auch Kalwes oder so. Hätte nur mal wieder Bock auf was anderes. Noch´n Vorschlag: Morgen Krähfield und Sonntag Kalwes? Kommt ihr jetzt ins Schleudern?


 
moin,

also ich denke ich bleibe heute zu hause...fahre wohl nur ein wenig zum berch, testen.ich habe heute nach der arbeit keinen bock mehr auf ne weltreise.


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Von mir aus auch Berch. Ab wann bist du denn dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch Berch. Ab wann bist du denn dort?


 

weiß nech...
sach was...
ich wollte auch ein auge auf den regen werfen.
zum berch ist es ja nicht die weltreise.


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

13.30 Uhr?


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

Passt


----------



## toje (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 13.30 Uhr?


 

okay


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Geht doch mit euch.


----------



## toje (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Geht doch mit euch.


 

warum fahrt ihr eigentlich nicht nach k-feld???
ich dachte ich hätte heute mal meine ruhe am berch.


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Das möchte ich mir ja ungerne entgehen lassen...


----------



## toje (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mir ja ungerne entgehen lassen...


 

so so...
na ich bin jauch mal gespannt wie das so läuft!?


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

Was ist eigentlich morgen ? Ich find da könnten wir ruhig mal nach Willingen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Ich sage nur: Ra-Bumms!   
@C: Zum Skifahren?


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

da sind für morgen smarte 13°C + angesagt, kaum Wind und teilweise sonnig....Kunstschnee ?????


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Lass deinen Frosch mal überprüfen: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=094341&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

Dein Frosch lügt.....
Aber heute am Berch fährt mir keiner mit Schlechtwetterreifen, hab keine Lust zu wechseln.
Also gleiche Bedingungen für alle


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Highroller 2 ist genehmigt?


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

Jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Du bist soooo gut zu mir....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 13.30 Uhr?




Werd mich auch blicken lassen, so gegen 14.00 Uhr


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist soooo gut zu mir....


 
dafür fährst du ja morgen mit mit uns nach Willingen...

..und denk mal an den TLD


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Den Helm habe ich immer dabei. Und wer ist uns?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Den Helm habe ich immer dabei. Und wer ist uns?


Sein bike und er !


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sein bike und er !


pssssssssssssssst


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sein bike und er !



Ich habe schon auf ´ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit spekuliert....

Bis gleich, Mädels.


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe schon auf ´ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit spekuliert....
> 
> Bis gleich, Mädels.


 
Meinst Du mich und mein Ego ????

Bis gleich


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Dann wären wir ja schon zu viert.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (31. März 2012)

Wibe war heute richtig verschlammt und kalt 

Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht das dass Hanzz so gut geht auf dem Du Track DH, würde sogar sagen das es besser ist als mein Stab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Am Berch war´s wieder schöööön (auch wenn vielleicht eine Person anderer Meinung sein wird). Geiler Boden. Und morgen geht das weiter.


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Für Toje: http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_e_mtb_cranksets.pdf
Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass bei 83er Tretlagerbreite 2 spacer verbaut werden?


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für Toje: http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_e_mtb_cranksets.pdf
> Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass bei 83er Tretlagerbreite 2 spacer verbaut werden?


 
Seh ich genauso, obwohl verlassen würd ich mich nicht darauf...für mich war ja auch mein Lenker krumm

Jepp und morgen gehts nach Willingen......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. März 2012)

Mein Reden Ihr technischen Anal-phabeten..


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> für mich war ja auch mein Lenker krumm


Bist du schwerer gestürzt? 


DerC schrieb:


> Jepp und morgen gehts nach Willingen......


K-A-L-W-E-S !


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mein Reden Ihr technischen Anal-phabeten..



Orthographiehooligan!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. März 2012)

Und was sagt uns das ?

Bedienungsanleitung lesen?

Wozu?


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Eben. Alles selbsterklärend. Was fährt der auch so´n komischen Hobel?!


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

ICH hab ja sofort gesagt dass da Spacer reingehören...aber auf mich hört ja keiner...sonst würden wir morgen ja auch nach Willingen fahren...

Obwohl Berch heudde sehr flowig war, trotz mehrerer Baumkontakte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ...aber auf mich hört ja keiner...:


Warum wohl, du Forumsstalker?


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Warum wohl, du Forumsstalker?


 
Hm...vielleicht weil ich des Baumes bester Freund bin und somit unendlich viele Freunde hab....????

Ach is mir auch egal....bis morgen Schätzecken


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Wann denn, die Dame?


----------



## hugecarl (31. März 2012)

Wann seid ihr morgen am Kalwes ?


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Denke, dass 13 Uhr ´ne gute Zeit wäre.


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

13.00 ist gut, also 12.30 Abfahrt in Do.... holste mich ab ???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Kann ich machen. Schicke mir mal deine Tel.Nummer und Adresse bzw. Hausnummer per PN.


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kann ich machen. Schicke mir mal deine Tel.Nummer und Adresse bzw. Hausnummer per PN.


 
Kann ich gerne machen, aber nicht dass Du hier Nachts mal klingelst und um nen Euro bettelst.....


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Quatsch. Jetzt weiss ich aber wo die Hazet-Kiste steht. Den Speiseeiskram packt ja keiner an.


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

Speiseeiskram ?????????????????????????????


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Na, deine Bikemarke....Speiseeis.


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

Jaja...........der NEID............

Ich tu ma Bett gehen...........Nacht


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich tu ma Bett gehen...........Nacht



Viel Spaß mit Jill.


----------



## DerC (31. März 2012)

Meine Holde heißt nicht  Jill ^^


----------



## chaz (31. März 2012)

Aber sie hat dich aus dem Bett geschmissen. Aber Jill solltest du doch kennen...


----------



## DerC (1. April 2012)

Morgääääääääääääääääääääääään

Perfektes Wetter für Willingen http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/page/wetter.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. April 2012)

Du bist nur zu faul zum Schieben...
Da steht was von Schneefall?!


----------



## DerC (1. April 2012)

Nein, bis nachmittags trocken !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerC (1. April 2012)

DP: 
und ja bin ich !!!!!!


----------



## chaz (1. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> und ja bin ich !!!!!!



Aber du regst dich nicht über die Liftpreise auf.....mmhhhh....irgendwas läuft hier falsch. Nicht schieben wollen und Preise akzeptieren? Bist du am Umsatz beteiligt?


----------



## DerC (1. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber du regst dich nicht über die Liftpreise auf.....mmhhhh....irgendwas läuft hier falsch. Nicht schieben wollen und Preise akzeptieren? Bist du am Umsatz beteiligt?


 


Ne aber mal im Ernst, heudde wäre Willingen top, die nächsten Tage wird das Wetter mehr als Bescheiden.....und JA; ICH HASSE SCHIEBEN UND EURE ARMUT KOTZT MICH AN UND MIR SIND DIE PREISE SCHEI$$EGAL....


----------



## chaz (1. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> UND EURE ARMUT KOTZT MICH AN UND MIR SIND DIE PREISE SCHEI$$EGAL....


Schöner post, falscher Fred.


----------



## chaz (1. April 2012)

War ein geiler Tag am Kalwes. Bin jetzt aber gut fertig. War auch mal wieder schön den Bunten, Robbe und Fähd zu sehen.


----------



## DerC (1. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War ein geiler Tag am Kalwes. Bin jetzt aber gut fertig. War auch mal wieder schön den Bunten, Robbe und Fähd zu sehen.


 
Yepp, sehr fein heute...obwohl wir in Willingen nicht so viel schieben müßten..da gibbet nämlich nen LIFT


----------



## chaz (1. April 2012)

Mach mal was für deine Kondition... Du jammerst ja wie der Graue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (1. April 2012)

jaja.............:kotz:


----------



## chaz (1. April 2012)

Sie mich aber auch!


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Moin, Mädels. Wie sieht´s aus mit ´ner Tour morgen?


----------



## toje (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels. Wie sieht´s aus mit ´ner Tour morgen?


 

moin,

wenn ich nicht mit meinem frauchen los muss, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Guuuut. Muss mal wieder sein.


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

Tach.....Tour bin ich dabei, muss ja laut Diktator Chaz meine Kondition trainieren. Wenn's nicht klappt steig ich unterwegs einfach aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Das ist doch mal ein Wort.


----------



## toje (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels. Wie sieht´s aus mit ´ner Tour morgen?


 
ich bin wohl dabei, frauchen ist krank.wie wo was ist denn da geplant?schaffst du es auch mal etwas früher???ich habe keenen bock mehr auf nachtfahrten.der die das c. hat ja eh frei, oder???


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Ist doch lang genug hell. 17 Uhr. Früher geht nicht.


----------



## toje (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist doch lang genug hell. 17 Uhr. Früher geht nicht.


 

du kannst heute mal ein wenig mehr tun auf der maloche...und dann gehts morgen schon um 16 uhr los!!!


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Das wird nix. 17 Uhr bei Krämer.


----------



## DerDuke83 (2. April 2012)

Tach,

ich melde mich auch mal an die Front.

Ich bin seit dem WE stolzer Besitzer eines CD Flash 1 29'' und wollte mal ein wenig durch die Wälder cruisen.

Bis dato habe ich nur unendliche KM mit dem RR und Crosser gefressen.

War Samstag schonmal in der Bittermark und bin da auf den Reitwegen rumgekurvt


----------



## toje (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das wird nix. 17 Uhr bei Krämer.


 

pfff... man man man... tztztz


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Watt denn? Ist doch alles gut, weil summertime.


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

Von mir aus 16.00h...außerdem muss chazy-baby ja noch nen Tag für Willingen freischaufeln...gelle...

Bastel grad ne KeFü an mein Enduro...passt ja mal garnix was ich hier hab. Weiß jemand wo ich 3 !!! flache Innen6kant Schrauben her bekomme? Die Schrauben von meinem kleinem Kettenblatt schleifen....


----------



## hugecarl (2. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Die Schrauben von meinem kleinem Kettenblatt schleifen....



Abfeilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Mit 2 linken Händen und 10 Daumen, oder was?


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Außerdem werden 2 von 3 Kettenblättern überbewertet.


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

Ich dich auch :-*


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Ich weiss!!!


----------



## BenderB (2. April 2012)

wird datt hier getz ne Bravo-Love-Story, odda watt?


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Wirst du eifersüchtig, oder was?


----------



## FunkyRay (2. April 2012)

Wie schauts denn mit Willingen am langen Oster-WE aus? Oder wollt ihr wie Hühner auf der Stange in Wibe anstehen?


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Mal sehen wie´s Wetter wird. Würde auch gerne mal wieder nach Warstein. Schauen wir mal, was der Knastologe am Donnerstag sagt. Und außerdem: Wer braucht schon einen Lift? Außer der/die/das C....


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie´s Wetter wird. Würde auch gerne mal wieder nach Warstein. Schauen wir mal, was der Knastologe am Donnerstag sagt. Und außerdem: Wer braucht schon einen Lift? Außer der/die/das C....


 
Ostern bin ich raus, sorry.....wahrscheinlich düst ihr dann nach Wibe oder Willingen..war ja klar.....Außer Ostermontag, da kann ich Chaz wieder aufn Sack geh´n
Aber diese Woche hab ich noch Wibe bei Chaz gut
Und was ist jetzt mit morgen? Wer/wie/wo/was ist überhaupt der Krämer ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Hier, du Unwissender: http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...=krämer+in+der+wanne&cid=11129114979588795741
Hier ist´s Wetter schöner, als im Sauerland. AS? Berch? Kalwes?


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hier, du Unwissender: http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...=krämer+in+der+wanne&cid=11129114979588795741


 
Hatta


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Was´n das für ´ne sig, he?


----------



## FunkyRay (2. April 2012)

Was haben wir gelacht


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Randgruppen haben nix zu lachen...


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Randgruppen haben nix zu lachen...


 
Hast Du morgen frei ? Wetter soll laut Kachelmann(dem du ja sooooo vertraust) in Willingen und Wibe relativ gut werden und trocken bleiben. Ab Mittwoch wirds überall richtig schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Du willst dich doch nicht vor der Tour drücken, oder etwa doch?


----------



## DerDuke83 (2. April 2012)

Wenn ihr über die Syburg zum Ebberg wollt.

Fahrt ihr dann an der Naturbühne runter und am Ende der Kreuzung links oder direkt über die Westhofenerstr.?
Oder zum Denkmal, dann die Serpentinen, am See links und immer geradeaus?


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

Hallo Ach morgen ne Tour würde ich sogar mit meinem Downhiller mitmachen aber geht ja nicht die zerstückeln mich morgen:kotz:hab irgendwie ein komisches gefühl


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Alles wird gut, alter Mann! Drücke dir feste die Daumen!
@Duke: Fahre je nach Lust und Laune zum ...... (keine Namen hier im Forum   ). Kommt immer auf die Tour an.


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

Die ziehen mir ne Sehne aus dem Bein und setzen sie mittels zwei Schrauben in mein Knie ein wie Geil


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Dann bist du auch veredelt.


----------



## DerDuke83 (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Duke: Fahre je nach Lust und Laune zum ...... (keine Namen hier im Forum   ). Kommt immer auf die Tour an.



Sorry ja ich verstehe.

Westhofener ist am kürzesten nehme ich an. Aber auch blöd weil nur Straße.
Ich denke an der Bühne bis unten und dann links ist ein gutes Mitteldingen.


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Hinter dem Casino runter in Richtung Haus Weitkamp und dann an der Naturbühne runter.


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

Jetzt bin ich erst mal wie Toje sagen würde hart an der Kanne muss mir erst mal einen nehmen muss morgen um 7.00 am Start sein 7.30 ist OP und dann ist erst mal schluss mit Biken es geht erst wieder in PDS los Yeah


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Prost! Und haste die Beine schon rasiert? Hoffentlich ist der Doc so früh schon in Form.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDuke83 (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hinter dem Casino runter in Richtung Haus Weitkamp und dann an der Naturbühne runter.



Ach da kann man dann innen Wald?

Bin da bis jetzt immer nur mit dem RR hochgekommen wenn ich aus dem Schälk kam....mit Tunnelblick


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Geht. Hinter dem Casino ist ein Ausguck. Da die Treppen runter und danach rechts halten. Dann kommen wieder Treppen (die besser nicht fahren, weil kein Auslauf)... et voilá...man kommt ca. 150 m oberhalb von Weitkamp auf die Strasse.


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Prost! Und haste die Beine schon rasiert? Ja klar Genitalien auch schon


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Pass lieber auf, dass die dir das dünne Dingen nicht ins Knie tackern....


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du willst dich doch nicht vor der Tour drücken, oder etwa doch?


 
Hm.....fürs Ballern würd ich auch meine Mudda verkaufen....


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Foto?  
Dachte schon, dass mein stalker ins Bett verschwunden ist.

@Bodo: Wo ist der Picco geblieben?


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Pass lieber auf, dass die dir das dünne Dingen nicht ins Knie tackern....


Ja so lang isser auch wieder nicht


----------



## DerDuke83 (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Geht. Hinter dem Casino ist ein Ausguck. Da die Treppen runter und danach rechts halten. Dann kommen wieder Treppen (die besser nicht fahren, weil kein Auslauf)... et voilá...man kommt ca. 150 m oberhalb von Weitkamp auf die Strasse.



Achso, da herum meinst du.
Ich dachte jetzt an der Stelle wo es links abwärts geht und rechts Richtung Casino hoch.
Da hatte ich jetzt vor runter zu fahren, Dorfstraße heißt das glaube ich.


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ja so lang isser auch wieder nicht



Werde wohl Mittwoch mal rum kommen und schauen ob die da ordentlich gearbeitet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Foto?
> Dachte schon, dass mein stalker ins Bett verschwunden ist.
> 
> @Bodo: Wo ist der Picco geblieben?


 Der sitzt im Mustang


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Achso, da herum meinst du.
> Ich dachte jetzt an der Stelle wo es links abwärts geht und rechts Richtung Casino hoch.
> Da hatte ich jetzt vor runter zu fahren, Dorfstraße heißt das glaube ich.


Den ..... (im allgemeinen hier Berch genannt) fahre ich eh meistens von Holzen kommend an (Holzener Wald, Steinbruch etc.). Und wenn wir von Krämer starten nehmen wir den meistens gar nicht mit. (Freue dich auf morgen, C!!!)


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Der sitzt im Mustang


 Schon bestellt?


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schon bestellt?


 Noch nicht bin noch am suchen


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Noch nicht bin noch am gucken



Kauf dir bloß einen Automatik-Hengst (kann ganz nützlich sein, wenn man nur einen Fuß zur Verfügung hat). Ich weiss wovon ich rede....


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

Ach ja nach einem Enduro bin ich auch am suchen damit ich dir auch auf der Tour auf den Sack gehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Geht doch mit dir. Morgen vertritt dich der/die/das C. Der jault beim Schieben wie du.


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kauf dir bloß einen Automatik-Hengst (kann ganz nützlich sein, wenn man nur einen Fuß zur Verfügung hat). Ich weiss wovon ich rede....


Nee muss schon ein Schalter sein ist geiler damit kann man besser schwarze Streifen auf die Straße malen


----------



## DerDuke83 (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Den ..... (im allgemeinen hier Berch genannt) fahre ich eh meistens von Holzen kommend an (Holzener Wald, Steinbruch etc.). Und wenn wir von Krämer starten nehmen wir den meistens gar nicht mit. (Freue dich auf morgen, C!!!)



Ok ich komme mehr von vorne.
Fahre immer über die Eiche, dann Golfplatz, also quasi Frontal.


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Geht doch mit dir. Morgen vertritt dich der/die/das C. Der jault beim Schieben wie du.


 Ach komm die letzten male hab ich gar nicht so gejault


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Das geht mit richtig Bumms auch mit Automatik. Kollege hat ´nen Dodge Coronet mit viiieeeel Hubraum. Macht schöne Striche....


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Ok ich komme mehr von vorne.


Wenn ich dich besser kennen würde, dann würde ich das jetzt gebührend kommentieren.....


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach komm die letzten male hab ich gar nicht so gejault


 Na ja...ich erinnere mich an die AS?!


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich besser kennen würde, dann würde ich das jetzt gebührend kommentieren.....


 Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Bei so´ner Vorlage....


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Na ja...ich erinnere mich an die AS?!


Was willste denn bin doch freiwillig zur AS gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Was willste denn bin doch freiwillig zur AS gekommen



Das stimmt. Aber nach 2 Abfahrten biste kurz in den Sitzstreik gegangen.


----------



## DerGraue (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber nach 2 Abfahrten biste kurz in den Sitzstreik gegangen.


 Na ja bin halt nicht mehr der jüngste und wenig gefahren in letzter zeit


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

Aber bald wieder. In 12 Wochen musst du fit sein. Bin jetzt mal wech. Halt die Ohren steif, Grauer. Alles Gute.


----------



## DerDuke83 (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich besser kennen würde, dann würde ich das jetzt gebührend kommentieren.....



Man fährt ja dann auch bei Di(e)ckmanns vorbei


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber nach 2 Abfahrten biste kurz in den Sitzstreik gegangen.


 
das nennt man kreative Regeneration, keine Ahnung von nix, aber davon genug......

Morgen werd ich Dir sowasvon die Ohren vollheulen, du wünschtest du wärst nach Wibe gefahren.......


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich Dir sowasvon die Ohren vollheulen, du wünschtest du wärst nach Wibe gefahren.......








Um Gnade winseln...das wirst du morgen.


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

Ich dacht du bist schon längst weg hier.....

und wie kommt mein Name unter dein "Chaz" ?????


----------



## chaz (2. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich dacht du bist schon längst weg hier.....


Ich bin wieder da!!!


DerC schrieb:


> und wie kommt mein Name unter dein "Chaz" ?????


Habe ich dahin getippert. Ganz einfach so. Und warum? Weil er´s kann!!!   Im Kontrollzentrum kam man das ändern...


----------



## DerC (2. April 2012)

Probier ich morgen erstmal aus . Wann treffen wir uns morgen? 16.00????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Für blinde, alte und schwache und sonstige Rettungssanitäter:
*17 Uhr bei Krämer!!!*


Moin zusammen!


----------



## toje (3. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich besser kennen würde, dann würde ich das jetzt gebührend kommentieren.....


 

moin,

chaz is the best!!! 

lade ihn doch mal zu einer tour ein...evtl. geht da ja noch etwas??? 


was`n jetzt, heute 16 uhr beim krämer???


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Der fährt Rennrad...da sehen wir dann bestimmt kein Land und pumpen dann wie Kira und der Graue zusammen.  
16 Uhr packe ich nicht. Sei doch froh, so kannst du das Essen vorher besser verdauen.


----------



## DerDuke83 (3. April 2012)

Ich habe aber nur ein HT.

Wenn ich mir eure Fotos anschaue wäre ich nach so einer Tour von euch sicher Querschnittsgelähmt.


----------



## BenderB (3. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber nur ein HT.
> 
> Wenn ich mir eure Fotos anschaue wäre ich nach so einer Tour von euch sicher Querschnittsgelähmt.



Das wünscht Du Dir dann vielleicht, dass Du untenrum nix mehr spürst... nur so als Tipp: wenn Du das erste Mal mit denen mitfährst, dann nimm Vaseline mit 
Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen, bin die erste 'Tour' auch mit nem Hardtail mitgefahren. Kein Problem bei den Luschen 

Moin Moin die Damen!


----------



## DerDuke83 (3. April 2012)

Mit der Vaseline macht mir jetzt ein wenig Angst, in mehrfacher Hinsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

Da brauchste nur bei Chaz Angst haben^^
Wenns regnet komm ich nicht, dann fahr ich nach Wibe ;-)

Ach ja, einen wunderschönen die Damen !!!


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

@C: Weichei, elendiges! 
@Duke: Vaseline braucht keine Sau. Das pure feeling zählt. Und glaube dem Schwerter kein Wort. 
@Bender: Tat nicht weh das erste Mal? 
@Toje: Fauler Schreibtischtäter.


----------



## toje (3. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Da brauchste nur bei Chaz Angst haben^^
> Wenns regnet komm ich nicht, dann fahr ich nach Wibe ;-)
> 
> Ach ja, einen wunderschönen die Damen !!!


 
warmduscher!!!
Suchst du jetzt schon nach ausreden, oder was???
ich dachte du wolltest uns die super abfahrt vom speicherbecken zeigen!?

@ derduke: alles halb so wild, da kannste auch locker mit nem hardtail mitfahren!!!


----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

ich wollt nur ein bißchen unruhe hier reinbringen
Natürlich bin ich um 16.00 am Krämer, wenn dann von Euch keiner da ist...


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Kannst dich dann 'ne Stunde auf dein Ende vorbereiten.


----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kannst dich dann 'ne Stunde auf dein Ende vorbereiten.


 
Ich glaub das brauch ich auch aber da ich ja eh das letzte bin und als letzter fahre sieht mich keiner:kotz:


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Betreutes Fahren für Senioren.


----------



## DerDuke83 (3. April 2012)

Warum gibts eigentlich keinen vernünftigen 29x2,25 Reifen mit Pannenschutz?


----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich keinen vernünftigen 29x2,25 Reifen mit Pannenschutz?


 
Weil kein Sch*anz 29er fährt, ist eh nur so'n Ding der Industrie......


----------



## DerDuke83 (3. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Weil kein Sch*anz 29er fährt, ist eh nur so'n Ding der Industrie......


 
Immer diese Floskeln Gegenindustrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (3. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich keinen vernünftigen 29x2,25 Reifen mit Pannenschutz?


 

fährst du das flash als 29er???


----------



## DerDuke83 (3. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> fährst du das flash als 29er???


 
Ja mit 1,93 fand ich das beim Probefahren deutlich angenehmer als das 26er.

Am besten fand ich das 26er Claymore.
Aber soviel wollte ich nicht "mal eben" ausgeben.


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Top-Antwort, Herr C.


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Übrigens: Ich habe KEINE vorgefassten Meinungen.


----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich habe KEINE differenzierte Meinung, solange die Anderen meiner Meinung sind.


----------



## DerDuke83 (3. April 2012)

Ich denke es hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile blabla.

Mein Gedankengang war Schnelles HT -> 29er, später dann mal ein robustes Fully 26er. Da zieht es mich zum Stumpjumper. Hatte ich vor  50 Jahren schonmal und die sind ja sicher nicht schlechter geworden.


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Speiseeis.....   (schon wieder KEINE vorgefasste Meinung  )
@Ray: Nahe dran, du Fälscher!


----------



## DerDuke83 (3. April 2012)

Keine hohe Meinung von diesen Rädern aus Brackel?


----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Ich denke es hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile blabla.
> 
> Mein Gedankengang war Schnelles HT -> 29er, später dann mal ein robustes Fully 26er. Da zieht es mich zum Stumpjumper. Hatte ich vor  50 Jahren schonmal und die sind ja sicher nicht schlechter geworden.



 Nen schönes Stumpjumper Comp EVO... werds die Tage mal im passenden Bikepark probefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Keine hohe Meinung von diesen Rädern aus Brackel?



Die Räder sind schon klasse. Aber ich finde Preis/Leistung passt nicht. Aber nicht nur bei Speci.


----------



## DerDuke83 (3. April 2012)

Echt?
Ich dachte gerade die haben ein gutes P-L Verhältnis.

Anders als werbewirksamere Firmen.


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)




----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2012)

Naja, ich find se nicht teurer als andere sogenante Premiummarken, vor allem machen die auch was für ihr Geld, die Abwicklungen, falls mal was am Bike ist, sind mehr als gut


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Naja, ich find se nicht teurer als andere sogenante Premiummarken...


Sagte ja, dass andere "Premiummarken" auch ein in meinen Augen schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis haben. Aber wer´s braucht oder bezahlen kann/will, kann´s ja gerne tun. Ist doch vollkommen okay.


NuMetal schrieb:


> Vor allem machen die auch was für ihr Geld, die Abwicklungen, falls mal was am Bike ist, sind mehr als gut


Das können andere auch, ohne ´ne BBB-Marke zu sein.


----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

Da ist er wieder.....der Neid der Besitzlosen... ;-)

Bis spädda :-*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Ich wusste es. Du bist sooo berechenbar. Und ich bin arm. Ich weiss.


----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2012)

Naja, du hast nen haufen Stapler... ist doch auch was... nur tief stapeln kannst nicht


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Bin ja auch Hochstapler. Und das haupt- und nebenberuflich.


----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

Naja, für ne Liftkarte würde es noch reichen(Achtung Vorlage) 
Aber der Tag hat auch was gutes, mein neues HR ist grad gekommen


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Hier gibt es keinen Lift. Mal sehen, wie es am We aussieht. Hätte ja schon Lust. Das Hinterrad, das du armen Schülern für viel Geld (Stichwort Liftkarte) verkaufen wolltest?


----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

Hehe.........


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Hey, du hast deinen Benutzertitel geändert. Es lebe die Technik.


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Gefällt mir (nur um Tojes Neugier zu befriedigen):


----------



## toje (3. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gefällt mir (nur um Tojes Neugier zu befriedigen):


 

wow, cooler typ da uff dem bike!!!


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wow, alter/hässlicher typ da uff dem Kanonental!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (3. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wow, cooler typ da uff dem bike!!!



Ja, ist das denn unser Zuckerle?  

*in Deckung geh*


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Da war die Wippe am Hinterbau noch schön.  
*mit in Deckung geh*


----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2012)

Schmiert ihr euch wieder mit Honig ein oder wasn hier los?


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Und ich dachte, ich wäre pervers.....


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

@C: Weg vom Rechner. Rauf auf´s Rad. Und ändere mal wieder deinen Benutzertitel um.....Busfahrer fände ich passend.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. April 2012)

Mann mann , wie kann man innerhalb von 2 Tagen das hier so zumüllen, da kommt man ja wieder mit dem lesen nich hinterher...

@grauer Hals und Beinbruch, die Frankensteinnummer wird schon klappen..!
@rest Mittwoch ballern am Ofen????  oder habt Ihr Euch heute schön ausgepumpt.....


----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2012)

Zu viel Koks macht die Leute weich in der Birne


----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

Erster 
Frisch geduscht, satt und nen Weizen vor mir
Sehr geile Tour heudde, danke für meine Mitfahrer fürs warten, dafür hab ich Euch ja auch gut unterhalten....

PS. Meine Beine spür ich schon wieder

Morgen zum Berch ??? In Wibe oder Willingen gibts auch nen Berg, mit Lift....


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

@Muddy: Für die nächsten 2 Tage bin ich leider raus.
@Toje & C: war ´ne geile Tour!
@Toje: Hut ab! Steilstück geil gefahren!!!
@C: Du bist hart! Und hast gar nicht gejammert! Hat echt fun gemacht. Und danke für die Unterhaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

@ Chaz

hab mich grad auch für Warstein angemeldet, vielleicht werd ich den Dienst ja los.... Können ja als Team auflaufen...
wer will noch ???


----------



## chaz (3. April 2012)

Geilo! Da wären wir schon zu dritt.


----------



## DerC (3. April 2012)

Ja aber ich weiß nicht ob mein Ego ne eigene Startnummer bekommt^^


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Das meinte ich (ausnahmsweise) mal nicht. Muddy fährt auch. Was machen die Beine?  Liftboy ist auch passend.
Ach ja: Moin!

@all: Wie schaut´s mit Freitag aus? Etwas gepflegt bergab radeln? Irgendwo hier? Oder Krefeld? Oder Warstein?


----------



## toje (4. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Muddy: Für die nächsten 2 Tage bin ich leider raus.
> @Toje & C: war ´ne geile Tour!
> @Toje: Hut ab! Steilstück geil gefahren!!!
> @C: Du bist hart! Und hast gar nicht gejammert! Hat echt fun gemacht. Und danke für die Unterhaltung!


 

moin moin,

ja hat spaß gemacht gestern!!!der die das c. ist hart im nehmen!!! 

und beim nächsten mal fährt der chaz am steilstück auch die männer linie.aber ich sehe da schwarz für dich, ohne reifen aus good old germany. 

@ muddy: heute wird der knieling im kh besucht.da kannst du auch mal  mitkommen.


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> und beim nächsten mal fährt der chaz am steilstück auch die männer linie.aber ich sehe da schwarz für dich, ohne reifen aus good old germany.


Mache ich. Das geht auch mit guten Reifen. Und du dann über den Krater, ne!?


toje schrieb:


> @ muddy: heute wird der knieling im kh besucht.da kannst du auch mal  mitkommen.


18.30 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

Tach

Ja den Beinen geht's gut, dem Rest auch 
Wie Chaz ist den Chickenway gefahren????
Und welchen Reifen aus good old Germany????
Welcher Reifen max. Grip hat haben wir doch gesehen ;-)

So, bin dann mal zur Massage.....


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Jau, bin die direkte Linie gefahren und war froh, dass das unten gepasst hat. Hätte nicht viel gefehlt und der Weg wäre mir ausgegangen. Ich weiss auch nicht, was der mit den Reifen hat. Auf jeden Fall hat er die falschen Pellen drauf.


----------



## toje (4. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, bin die direkte Linie gefahren und war froh, dass das unten gepasst hat. Hätte nicht viel gefehlt und der Weg wäre mir ausgegangen. Ich weiss auch nicht, was der mit den Reifen hat. Auf jeden Fall hat er die falschen Pellen drauf.


 

mit ordentlichen pellen hättest du nicht solche probleme gehabt.und über den rollwiederstand müssen wir ja gar net sprechen, nech.


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Qualle.


----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

Hoffentlich ist bald 18.00 ......


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Ist dir langweilig?


----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist dir langweilig?


 
Ja etwas, dein sinnloses rumgeplänkel fehlt so'n bisschen...aber nur ein bisschen....


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Dann was sinnvolles: Morgen 17 Uhr bei Krämer? Kleine Tour?


----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

Dabei


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

You are my hero!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

Auch wenn's regnet ???


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Es regnet nicht: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104170&wahl=vorhersage
Und wenn doch, dann nicht hier.

Was´n mit dem Rest? Muddy? Toje(heil nach Hause gekommen?)? Bender?


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Damit ihr auch wisst, was ich heute gelernt habe: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ1u0TjATmE"]Russian Vodka Warehouse Accident      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Es regnet nicht: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104170&wahl=vorhersage
> Und wenn doch, dann nicht hier.
> 
> Was´n mit dem Rest? Muddy? Toje(heil nach Hause gekommen?)? Bender?


 
Toje ist doch raus, wegen Gabel und den komischen, schwarzen runden Dingern ohne Grip


----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Damit ihr auch wisst, was ich heute gelernt habe: Russian Vodka Warehouse Accident - YouTube


 

Du warst der linke, stimmt's ???


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Die Gabel bekommt er morgen schon wieder. Wird aber wohl zeitlich etwas arg eng. Ach...die Pellen aus deutscher Produktion? Die, die keine Sau fährt?


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Du warst der linke, stimmt's ???


Nee, ich habe die Stapler getunt! Einen habe ich noch: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBqcpHUpsmM"]warehouse accident      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BenderB (4. April 2012)

Algengrütze, morgen kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.
Aber am Samstag oder Sonntach. Ist da jetzt schon was fest?`

@chaz: hattest Du bei diesem Stapler vorher ne Inspektion gemacht?


----------



## toje (4. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n mit dem Rest? Muddy? Toje(heil nach Hause gekommen?)? Bender?




jo jo, alles gut. 

ihr habt doch einfach keine ahnung von guten reifen, ihr maxxis fanboys!!!evtl. schaffe ich es ja-und werde euch dann morgen gerne zeigen was ein geringer rollwiederstand beim maximalem grip ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Algengrütze, morgen kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.


Schade.


BenderB schrieb:


> Aber am Samstag oder Sonntach. Ist da jetzt schon was fest?`


Nicht.


BenderB schrieb:


> @chaz: hattest Du bei diesem Stapler vorher ne Inspektion gemacht?


Nie nicht.


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> jo jo, alles gut.
> 
> ihr habt doch einfach keine ahnung von guten reifen, ihr maxxis fanboys!!!evtl. schaffe ich es ja-und werde euch dann morgen gerne zeigen was ein geringer rollwiederstand beim maximalem grip ist!!!



Jau, hau rein morgen. Hast du jetzt auch highroller2?

Ab 2:15 wird´s interessant: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-8fKqqJYv4"]Linde crash unfall      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Die ersten beiden Unfälle mal vorspulen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rsspjpgh7k&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]ACCIDENTES MONTACARGAS ELECTRICOS RAYMOND CAPACITACION      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BenderB (4. April 2012)

die haben wohl alle nicht Staplerfahrer Klaus geguckt, was?






edit: kann nur am Samstag


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Das war alles Klaus!


----------



## DerDuke83 (4. April 2012)

Wie findet ihr den Ardent von Maxxis?
Nen Hunne nur zum testen ist zu teuer


----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den Ardent von Maxxis?
> Nen Hunne nur zum testen ist zu teuer


 
Highroller II in Faltversion ist die neue Macht !!!!! Und lass Dir ja kein Conti andrehen, fährt hier auch so'n Trail-Spezialist und meint er hätt suuuper Grip.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Highroller II in Faltversion ist die neue Macht !!!!! Und lass Dir ja kein Conti andrehen, fährt hier auch so'n Trail-Spezialist und meint er hätt suuuper Grip.......



.


----------



## DerDuke83 (4. April 2012)

Gibt's aber nur in 26.


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

Und warum? Weil´s reicht!


----------



## DerDuke83 (4. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil´s reicht!



Das magst du dir einreden nicht nur bei Reifen


----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Das magst du dir einreden nicht nur bei Reifen


 

Ach ja, Du warst ja der mit dem twentyniner.....

Du musst Conti fahrn....

@ Chazy

Soll ich dich morgen wieder abholen? und wird die Totour wieder soo klein ?????


----------



## DerDuke83 (4. April 2012)

Warum muss ich Conti fahren? 

Da blickt ja keiner durch, jeder Hersteller hat seine eigenen Bezeichnungen für den Pannenschutz...

Beim RR ist das leichter.


----------



## DerC (4. April 2012)

Ne bleib mal ruhig bei Maxxis
Naja, die Frage ist und bleibt halt was Du fährst....
Und Du kannst Deinen Arsch drauf verwetten, frag 5 Leute welchen Reifen se für welchen Zweck fahren, Du bekommst 265 Antworten. Und wie gesagt, im 26er Bereich ist von Maxxis der Highroller II in der EXO Version die EierlegendeVollmilchsau....Kann alles, hat alles und sieht gut aus


----------



## DerDuke83 (4. April 2012)

Also meistens fahre ich XC und wichtig ist mir besonders der Pannenschutz.
Da finde ich bei Conti nix.
Bei Schwalbe der neue Racing Ralph oder Nobby Nic. Aber immer Schwalbe ist so langweilig.
 Bei Maxxis blicke ich gar nicht durch.


----------



## chaz (4. April 2012)

@C: So isses! Morgen 16.30 Uhr bei mir geht klar. Schwalbe suckx. Aber sowas von.


----------



## BenderB (4. April 2012)

bei mir könnte es morgen evtl. doch klappen... oder klappern... oder beides...?



chaz schrieb:


> @C: Morgen 16.30 Uhr bei mir geht klar.


wo ist der Treffpunkt für die heterosexuellen? und wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schwalbe suckx.



Sobald man Kurven fährt stimmt das iwie schon..


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> wo ist der Treffpunkt für die heterosexuellen? und wann?


Wir treffen uns um 16.30 Uhr bei mir. Aber du als kleinste Randgruppe Dortmunds darfst da gerne auch hinkommen. 



Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Sobald man Kurven fährt stimmt das iwie schon..


Sag ich doch.

Was´n mit morgen, Mädels? In Warstein soll´s Wetter ganz gut werden.


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Moin die Damen ^^


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Senile Bettflucht?


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Kann man so sagen ;-)
Ich wollt mal so sein wie Du .....


----------



## BenderB (5. April 2012)

@chaz: Kommentar zu Deinem Warstein Video auf youtube:
"dieses norcoï»¿ mit der 40 !! *___*"

Was geht am Samstag?


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

@C: Das schaffst du nicht. Nie nicht. 
@Bender: Habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Muss gleich mal schauen. Wegen Samstag habe ich noch nichts geplant. Radeln wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

@chaz
jetzt wo du es sagst.... 
Ich dacht morgen Warstein, Willingen oder Wibe????


----------



## BenderB (5. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @chaz
> jetzt wo du es sagst....


einen zweiter chaz, dass will hier niemand, NIEMAND, *NIEEEMAND* 


DerC schrieb:


> Ich dacht morgen Warstein, Willingen oder Wibe????


ja, aber morgen ist nicht Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Ich bin alleine schon unausstehlich.


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Hab für heut Nachmittag nen Termin reingedrückt bekommen, könnte eng werden mit der Tour


----------



## hugecarl (5. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Was geht am Samstag?



Ich plädiere für Kalwes!


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Ab Samstag soll's schneien und kalt werden. Morgen soll's noch gut bleiben^^


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Hier wird sich heute nicht gedruckt, Pussy.


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Er gibt sich Mühe :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Gib Gas. Einer muss doch für meine Unterhaltung sorgen.


----------



## BenderB (5. April 2012)

brauchen wir heut ne Funzel, oder geht das inzwischen schon ohne?


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Kommt darauf an, wie lange wir zwischen durch auf den Liftboy warten müssen. Sollte aber ohne gehen.


----------



## BenderB (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie lange wir zwischen durch auf den Liftboy warten müssen. Sollte aber ohne gehen.



okay, ich pack mal vorsichtshalber eine Lampe ein 
Das mit dem 'Liftboy' habe ich doch richtig verstanden: das bedeutet, dass er uns die Berge rauf zieht, oder?


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Das mit dem 'Liftboy' habe ich doch richtig verstanden: das bedeutet, dass er uns die Berge rauf zieht, oder?



Das wäre ´ne gute Sache. Befürchte aber, dass das C was dagegen hat. Außerdem fällt er dann zu früh vom Bock. Gewähren wir ihm noch etwas Welpenschutz.


----------



## BenderB (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das wäre ´ne gute Sache. Befürchte aber, dass das C was dagegen hat. Außerdem fällt er dann zu früh vom Bock. Gewähren wir ihm noch etwas Welpenschutz.


 Hey, ich habe jawohl auch noch Welpenschutz!!!!!
Jetzt sag nicht, der ist NOCH langsamer als ich?!!?
mache mich so langsam mal fertig und auf den Weg.
Bis gleich!


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Den Schnitt, den wir gerade hatten, bekommt der C nur im freien Fall. War 'ne schöne Tour. Wetter hätte etwas wärmer sein können. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Ey ihr Klappspaten....ich kann hier mitlesen....
Hoffentlich ist jemand verletzt und sooo schlecht war meine erste Tour garnicht


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ey ihr Klappspaten....ich kann hier mitlesen....


Ups. Mea maxima culpa. Ach quatsch....jeder das, was er verdient.


DerC schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist jemand verletzt


Nein, keine Arbeit für dich!


DerC schrieb:


> sooo schlecht war meine erste Tour garnicht


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nein, keine Arbeit für dich!


 
Verdammt .....

Wat is mit morgen ????????????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Toje und ich sind für Warstein. Du kannst/darfst also Lift fahren. Müssen aber mit 2 Autos fahren. Toje hat nur 2 Sitze. Du bzw. dein Bus auch. Und ich bekomme nur 2 Bikes auf den Träger. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand hier. Wollte den Schwerter so um 10.30 Uhr abholen.


----------



## BenderB (5. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ey ihr Klappspaten....ich kann hier mitlesen....
> Hoffentlich ist jemand verletzt und sooo schlecht war meine erste Tour garnicht



Ja, hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht und die Trails und Ausblicke waren mal wieder erste Sahne. Ein Hoch auf den Guide! 
Verletzt ist höchstens Deine Ehre  Nächstes Mal biste dabei und zeigst es uns! Vielleicht bin ich dann nicht immer *der* Letzte!


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Genau da liegt das Problem, der Bus ist ab morgen mit meiner Holden in Steinhude....aber Warstein klingt schonmal gut


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ja, hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht und die Trails und Ausblicke waren mal wieder erste Sahne. Ein Hoch auf den Guide!


Immer gerne doch! War voll launig.


BenderB schrieb:


> Verletzt ist höchstens Deine Ehre  Nächstes Mal biste dabei und zeigst es uns! Vielleicht bin ich dann nicht immer *das* Letzte!


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Genau da liegt das Problem, der Bus ist ab morgen mit meiner Holden in Steinhude....aber Warstein klingt schonmal gut



Und nu?


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ja, hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht und die Trails und Ausblicke waren mal wieder erste Sahne. Ein Hoch auf den Guide!
> Verletzt ist höchstens Deine Ehre  Nächstes Mal biste dabei und zeigst es uns! Vielleicht bin ich dann nicht immer *der* Letzte!


 
Ach warte mal ab, noch 3-7 Touren dann fahren wir alles in Grund und Boden


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach warte mal ab, noch 30-70 Touren dann fahren wir alles in Grund und Boden


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


>


 
Junge......

Pass auf mein Ego auf


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Sie haben gerufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. April 2012)

Gestern war juut am Berg, heiliger Boden....morgen würd ich auch nochmal  gern dahin, hab zur Zeit keinen Downhiller..bekomme neue Tauchrohre...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber dafür hab ich getz nen Operator für Rentner und CC-Fliegen, 
mein neuer Trekkingrahmen (28Zoll):


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sie haben gerufen?


 
Ich ruf dich gleichmal, dann klingelts aber zwischen den Ohren....


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Halt, halt, halt......keine Gewalt!
Soll ich dir ´ne Gabel leihen, Muddy? Aber mit demTrekkingbike nicht so viel whippen.


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Soll ich dir ´ne Gabel leihen, Muddy? Aber mit demTrekkingbike nicht so viel whippen.


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Das gefällt dir wieder, wa?


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das gefällt dir wieder, wa?


 
Hör doch mal auf mich immer zu dissen 

Zumindest heute Abend, hast morgen doch wieder nen ganzen Tag dafür

Kann der Schwerter mich abholen ???????

Können ja zu dritt fahren, stell ich mir nen Stuhl hinten rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Halt, halt, halt......keine Gewalt!
> Soll ich dir ´ne Gabel leihen, Muddy? Aber mit demTrekkingbike nicht so viel whippen.




Vielen Dank fürs Angebot , aber das ist mir alles zu stressig..werd wohl morgen nur zum Berch und Samstag muß ich meine alte Terasse wegreissen...


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

@C: Da würde dann doch schon ein Stuhl (Modell Demo) stehen. Hihi.... Disse dein Ego, nicht dich. Morgen bist du dann dran (freu mich). Und Samstag? Einfach beide? Oder ´nen 29er-Fahrer?!


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Angebot , aber das ist mir alles zu stressig..


Kein Ding. Da steht noch ´ne 2009er Boxxer für alle Fälle im Keller. Frisch gewartet.


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Verdammt, Bier alle:-(
Muss nochmal eben los.....
Neee der twentyniner


----------



## chaz (5. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Verdammt, Bier alle:-(
> Muss nochmal eben los.....


Ich auch!!!


----------



## hugecarl (5. April 2012)

Morgen Kalwes. Schätze so ab 13-14 Uhr


----------



## DerC (5. April 2012)

Lecker Bierchen !!!!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (5. April 2012)

Das war gestern in Trassem  genialer Spot war echt gut da


----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

Moin, Mädels.


----------



## DerC (6. April 2012)

Morgääääähn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

Mahlzeit! Und? Nüchtern?


----------



## DerC (6. April 2012)

Hmmm............. ja glaub schon 
Ich klär grad den fahrbaren Untersatz...


----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

Kannst ja mit dem Enduro ´ne Tour dahin fahren....


----------



## DerC (6. April 2012)

Wo treffen wir uns denn ?


----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns denn ?



Dort, wo du was gegen deine Figur tun kannst. Und von da ab wie immer: Meinen Arsch hinterher.


----------



## Kayya (6. April 2012)

Servus jungs!
ich blick hier nicht durch: was geht bei euch morgen?


----------



## DerC (6. April 2012)

Alter, komm nach Warstein !!!!!!


----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

Wo bleiben die Vids?


----------



## Kayya (6. April 2012)

ich dachte warstein hat nen scheiss lift der nix für so alte leute ist?! =)

komme leider erst um 14uhr aus dem dienst...warstein wird dann wohl zuspät! schade hätte es mir gerne angeguckt.

ich wäre morgen ehr für ne kleine runde zuhaben. kalwes AS ofen oder sowas. ist dafür jemand zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

Morgen wohl nicht, aber Sonntag.


----------



## DerDuke83 (6. April 2012)

Ich hab mich heute in der Markt abgerollt, warum liegt unter den Blättern ein alter Autoreifen versteckt?


----------



## Kayya (6. April 2012)

schade sonntag habe ich leider keine zeit.



DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute in der Markt abgerollt, warum liegt unter den Blättern ein alter Autoreifen versteckt?



wo biste denn lange gefahren? 

ich hoffe dass nix passiert ist.


----------



## DerDuke83 (6. April 2012)

Nein ist gar nix passiert. Bin zum Glück weich gelandet und das Rad hat nur einen Minikratzer auf dem Oberohr vom Schalthebel.
Danke der Nachfrage 

Wenn man von der Eiche runterguckt -> links über den Reitweg bis zu diesem Feld, dann außen rum wieder rein und dann ist da eigentlich ein sehr flaches ebenes Stück kurz bevor man parallel zur Autobahn rauskommt.

Auf einmal *zack* ein heftiger Rums und ich lieg da und denke WTF???

Liegt da auf der Erde unter den anderen Blättern ein alter Reifen + Felge und ich bin Frontal draufgeheizt, war ja schön flach


----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

Hauptsache es ist nichts passiert.

@all: Sonntag Krefeld?

Edit: War übrigens ein toller Tag in Warstein. Hat richtig Bock gemacht!


----------



## BenderB (6. April 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Morgen Kalwes. Schätze so ab 13-14 Uhr


Wenn das Wetter okay ist, dann würde ich so ab 14 Uhr oder etwas später auch am Kalwes aufschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

Das hatte Brandy gestern geschrieben....


----------



## DerC (6. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist nichts passiert.
> 
> @all: Sonntag Krefeld?
> 
> Edit: War übrigens ein toller Tag in Warstein. Hat richtig Bock gemacht!


 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1096171

Stimmt


----------



## chaz (6. April 2012)

Schickes Bildchen, von der Bremse.


----------



## hugecarl (7. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das hatte Brandy gestern geschrieben....



yessssssssssssss, war richtig gut am Kalwes!


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!!!


----------



## indian66 (7. April 2012)

Mooiin!
So, Nordsee hab ich fertig.
Jetzt endlich wieder Pottluft 
Heute Kalwes bei dem Bindfadenregen?


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Heute nix radeln bei mir. Bin platt.


----------



## DerC (7. April 2012)

Ach???? War Jill zu Besuch ????^^


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Ist die Daueruntermieterin. Und jetzt quatsch nicht-sieh zu dass ich bewegte Bilder von gestern zu sehen bekomme.


----------



## DerC (7. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist die Daueruntermieterin. Und jetzt quatsch nicht-sieh zu dass ich bewegte Bilder von gestern zu sehen bekomme.


 
Hier, mal nen Anfang und dank an Toje für den letzten Double


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Wie geil!!! Wie so´n nasser Sack!  Etwas mehr Mühe bei den Vids, bitte! Musik usw.... Obwohl der O-Ton hat auch was....


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Osterfeuer gefällig? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSnpe11yfhM&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## toje (7. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Hier, mal nen Anfang und dank an Toje für den letzten Double




sehr sehr geil!!!  
aber jetzt erkläre mir mal wo ich dich da ausgebremst habe!?


----------



## BenderB (7. April 2012)

*like*


----------



## BenderB (7. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Osterfeuer gefällig? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSnpe11yfhM&feature=player_embedded#!


auch *like*


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil!!!
> aber jetzt erkläre mir mal wo ich dich da ausgebremst habe!?



Ich finde da auch nix. Habe die Stelle mehrfach gesehen.... Panikbremse, wa?


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Ist denn jetzt morgen überhaupt jemand unterwegs? Wenn ja: Wo? Und falls nein, düse ich nach Warstein.


----------



## DerC (7. April 2012)

Ich hab's extra rausgeschnitten ^^


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Ach soooooo. Das erklärt alles, Herr Spielberg. Frage an die Regie: Könnten sie die Szene denn einmal einspielen? Ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (7. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach soooooo. Das erklärt alles, Herr Spielberg. Frage an die Regie: Könnten sie die Szene denn einmal einspielen? Ja?



Ach halt doch die Fre......

Montag, was geht da???


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (7. April 2012)

Ich bin je tour fahren schwerte Ofen und dann syburg zurück


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach halt doch die Fre......
> 
> Montag, was geht da???



Nässe von oben!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil!!!
> aber jetzt erkläre mir mal wo ich dich da ausgebremst habe!?




CoOle Sache , aber böse Bremse sah übel aus !....oh Mann...zu langsam???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist denn jetzt morgen überhaupt jemand unterwegs? Wenn ja: Wo? Und falls nein, düse ich nach Warstein.




Weiß noch nich...bin total platt vom Terrasse abreissen, hab das Gefühl ich hab nen Stock im Rücken!

Wenns morgen besser geht vielleicht so gegen Abend ne Runde am Ofen..

War gestern abend übrigends nen kleines Türchen machen, am Campingplatz kommt man ja garnich mehr vorbei und dann den Berg hoch!  wattn Käse..


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Das am Campingplatz nervt. Mal schauen, was morgen geht. Schreibe morgen früh was hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (7. April 2012)

Prost aus Hannover ^^


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

Cheers.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. April 2012)

Und...salute!


----------



## BenderB (8. April 2012)

Moin und frohe Ostern Ihr Luschen!!
Allemann dicke Eier?


----------



## chaz (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern, Mädels.
Was ein schönes Wetterchen. Kalt, aber strahlender Sonnenschein. Geilo!!!


----------



## chaz (8. April 2012)

So, Mädels. ich packe mal langsam meine Sachen und düse gleich nach Warstein. Bis später. Tschöööö.


----------



## DerC (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern Mädels

@chaz

Verletz Dich nicht ^^


----------



## chaz (8. April 2012)

Werde dir keine Arbeit geben.


----------



## chaz (8. April 2012)

War wieder klasse heute. Nix los gewesen. Und schön modderig und rutschig.


----------



## chaz (9. April 2012)

Moin, ihr Pfosten! Wie schaut´s aus in dieser Woche? Mittwoch ein schönes Ründchen mit dem Tourenbock?
@Toje: Wir sind sooooo schlecht. Guckst du: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (9. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, ihr Pfosten! Wie schaut´s aus in dieser Woche? Mittwoch ein schönes Ründchen mit dem Tourenbock?
> @Toje: Wir sind sooooo schlecht. Guckst du: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=youtu.be


 

Moin Du Klappspaten

Mittwoch ist gut, werd dann mal wieder meinen Beitrag zu Eurer Unterhaltung beitragen....

Dass ich das Umsetzten perfekt beherrsche hab ich Euch ja schon gezeigt


----------



## chaz (9. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin Du Klappspaten
> 
> Mittwoch ist gut, werd dann mal wieder meinen Beitrag zu Eurer Unterhaltung beitragen....
> 
> Dass ich das Umsetzten perfekt beherrsche hab ich Euch ja schon gezeigt



Oh, da freue ich mich drauf. Fährst du dieses Mal vorne? Bittööööö.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, ihr Pfosten! Wie schaut´s aus in dieser Woche? Mittwoch ein schönes Ründchen mit dem Tourenbock?
> @Toje: Wir sind sooooo schlecht. Guckst du: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=youtu.be




Der hats drauf, aber bruhige dich mit Hardtail und 100mm Gabel macht man auch ganz andere Sachen als mit nem 160mm Sofa..


----------



## chaz (9. April 2012)

Stimmt. Aber der Typ ist schon der Hammer! Sag mal, wie viele Sitze hast du in deinem Bus? Frage wegen dem Rennen nächste Woche. Sind ja zu dritt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber der Typ ist schon der Hammer! Sag mal, wie viele Sitze hast du in deinem Bus? Frage wegen dem Rennen nächste Woche. Sind ja zu dritt.




Drei,

hab aber einen neuen Fahrzeugnutzervertrag, daher ,wer mit will besitzt keinen Versicherungsschutz.....


Mein Arbeitgeber lässt sich immer neue Späße einfallen....


----------



## chaz (9. April 2012)

Dann lasse ich mich vom C durch die Gegend kutschieren....


----------



## Chrashem (9. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab momentan noch schön Urlaub. Nachdem der Herr Chaz mir schon erklärt hat das er am Mi aufen Tourenbock sitzt, wollte ich mal nachfragen wer von euch evtl Lust hat unter der Woche ein wenig  Berg ab zu fahren.


----------



## hugecarl (9. April 2012)

Lust immer, würd Mittwoch auch lieber bergab fahrn.. muss aber mal gucken wegen Karre und so


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Tach, ihr Nasen. Haben alle Ostern gut überstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (10. April 2012)

Moin.....

Yepp, hatta....und selbst ????


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Jasia.


----------



## indian66 (10. April 2012)

Jau, wurde auch Zeit. 
Und Moin!


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Also Kinders...wat is nu? Morgen 17 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## DerC (10. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Also Kinders...wat is nu? Morgen 17 Uhr bei Krämer?


 
Auch bei Regen ?


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Es regnet ja nicht, du Double-König. Also morgen nicht. Und wenn doch, dann ist es mir aber sowas von schei$$endrecksegal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (10. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Es regnet ja nicht, *du Double-König*


wer den Schaden hat...


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

benderb schrieb:


> wer ´nen schaden hat...  :d


Hihi....


----------



## DerC (10. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hihi....


 
Ach weißte....und morgen heulste


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ....und morgen heulste


----------



## DerC (10. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


>


 
was du auch immer alles aus'n Hut zauberst


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Normaaaallll! Kommste morgen wieder hier vorbei?


----------



## DerC (10. April 2012)

Yepp, auf jeden....auch wenn's schneit

Hattest Du nicht noch nen Dämpfer für mein Enduro ????


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Was brauchst du denn für ´ne Einbaulänge?


----------



## DerC (10. April 2012)

200/57


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Dafür liebe ich Speiseeis. Isch gucke morgen mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (10. April 2012)

schade schade ich muss arbeiten hätte mir euer tourengeassel gerne live angeguckt!


----------



## DerC (10. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dafür liebe ich Speiseeis. Isch gucke morgen mal.


 


@kayya

schade....


----------



## DerC (11. April 2012)

@chaz

Alter, es regnet !!!!! Bin am überlegen ob ich Dich jetzt noch anrufe..... und Dir die Tour mit Jill versaue.... Muarharhar ;-)


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @chaz
> 
> Alter, es regnet !!!!! Bin am überlegen ob ich Dich jetzt noch anrufe..... und Dir die Tour mit Jill versaue.... Muarharhar ;-)



Moin, du Honk! Quassel nicht. Es regnet nicht. Jill hatte gestern Ruhetag. Und Jills Schwester ist immer noch etwas angeschlagen. Also nachher: 16.30 Uhr abfahrbereit bei mir.


----------



## toje (11. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jill hatte gestern Ruhetag.


 
moin,

wow...du verzichtest echt auf alles fürs radeln, wa!?


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wow...du verzichtest echt auf alles fürs radeln, wa!?



 Nicht ganz....vielleicht habe ich heute ja noch ´ne Verabredung mit Jill und ihrer Schwester. Wenn ich nach der Tour nicht zu kapott bin. Bei euch muss man ja aufpassen....ich versucht mich ja immer vom Rad zu kegeln.


----------



## DerC (11. April 2012)

Moin ihr Klappspaten

Nachtdienst ist ein A-Loch und deswegen muss ich jetzt in Bett, Nacht

jau, 16.30 bei Dir Homeboy (wenn's trocken ist)


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

Es ist trocken, du Memme.


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

War wieder ein schönen Ründchen, Mädels? Wo war eigentlich der Indian? Und für´s Protokoll: Handgemachte Reifen aus Deutschland haben den besten Pannenschutz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (11. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War wieder ein schönen Ründchen, Mädels? Wo war eigentlich der Indian? Und für´s Protokoll: Handgemachte Reifen aus Deutschland haben den besten Pannenschutz!


 
Genau....








Ach jetzt wissen wir auch warum wir Maxxis fahren


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

Der Schwerter ist einfach zu quallig....


----------



## DerC (11. April 2012)

Warte mal, ich hab hier noch nen kleinen Film aus Warstein....
Ist er da nicht auch auf Conti unterwegs gewesen ???

Man beachte den O-Ton....


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

Wie geil!!!!  Da hatte er aber vernünftige Pellen druff. Tja, wenn man die alten Knochen mal bewegen muss.... Hier noch die passende Musik: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u-OLIpaE6k"]Heinz RÃ¼hmann - La-Le-Lu nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu 1955      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BenderB (11. April 2012)

was'n an diesem WE mit DH?


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

Sonntach in Warstein dhlieren gegen die Uhr. Und eventuell Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Schwerter ist einfach zu quallig....




Wie hatter das denn wieder geschafft, das ist doch sonst mein Part??

Boah ich kann nich mehr , jetzt der dritte Tag Terrassenbau  und so schnell kein Ende in Sicht...ich will mal wieder aufs Radel...


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie hatter das denn wieder geschafft, das ist doch sonst mein Part??


Der braucht aber keinen Krater dazu. ´ne Treppe (rauf) reicht ihm.


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Boah ich kann nich mehr , jetzt der dritte Tag Terrassenbau  und so schnell kein Ende in Sicht...ich will mal wieder aufs Radel...


Kinderarbeit! Sollen mal was tun für ihr Taschengeld.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der braucht aber keinen Krater dazu. ´ne Treppe (rauf) reicht ihm.
> 
> Kinderarbeit! Sollen mal was tun für ihr Taschengeld.




Tun Sie schon...aber ist trotzdem ne Menge, ca 32 Quadratmeter auf 40 auskoffern und wieder verfüllen is kein Pappenstiel.....


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

In der Zeit machst du wenigstens nichts kapott.   Möchte nicht mit dir tauschen.


----------



## indian66 (12. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo war eigentlich der Indian?


Der hatte gestern Hochzeitstag 
Und erstmal moin!
Aber das war gestern. 
Was ist mit heute?
Wer hat nochmal Bock???


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Moin! Bock schon...nur keine Zeit.   War´s soooo schlimm?

@der/die/das C: Guckst du schaltbare Kefü!!!


----------



## DerC (12. April 2012)

Mahlzeit ihr Auchimsommerunterhemdträger 

@chaz
Danke !
Und für Sonntag bin ich leider raus und heute ist es mir zu nass


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Das mit Sonntag ist ja blöd. Was'n mit dir morgen?


----------



## BenderB (12. April 2012)

Tach auch!

@indian66:
also hier meimelt es schon den ganzen Tag, bei Dir nicht?

@léC:
ich dachte Du wolltest das Rennen mitfahren?

@chaz:
wann willst Du denn morgen los?


----------



## toje (12. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was'n mit dir morgen?


 

wie wo was hast du denn morgen vor!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Ballern?! So ab 16 Uhr. Oder 16.30?


----------



## toje (12. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ballern?! So ab 16 Uhr. Oder 16.30?


 

aha, wo denn???
ich hätte mal wieder bock auf die as, da waren wir schon laaange nicht mehr.


----------



## BenderB (12. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ich hätte mal wieder bock auf die as...


gibt es da jetzt nen Lift?


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Ist mir sowas von Latte. 
@Bender: Machst du die Vertretung vom C?


----------



## BenderB (12. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Machst du die Vertretung vom C?


Filmen? Auf nem Double bremsen? Oder meinst Du schnaufen?


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Alles!


----------



## DerC (12. April 2012)

Ey !!!!!
Morgen Berch fänd ich gut


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Quatsch nicht. AS ist okay.


----------



## toje (12. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Quatsch nicht. AS ist okay.


 

ja man, sprich mal ein machtwort hier.wenn es zu hause schon nicht klappt... 

duck und weg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ja man, sprich mal ein machtwort hier.wenn es zu hause schon nicht klappt...


Doch! Klappt! Die Hunde hören noch auf mich, kleines Ärschchen!


toje schrieb:


> duck und weg!!!


Abber janz schnell!!!


----------



## Kayya (12. April 2012)

Wie durch ein Wunder habe ich morgen ab mittag frei und bin fit! ich komme morgen auch mit ballern. 

was ist den mit kalwes?:-D

ach mir wurst ich komme auch mit zur AS


----------



## DerC (12. April 2012)

Neeee, AS bin ich raus.....Berch wäre ok oder ne Tour, aber keine AS


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Neeee, AS bin ich raus.....Berch wäre ok oder ne Tour, aber keine AS



Warum datt denn?


----------



## DerC (12. April 2012)

Die liegt mir nicht sooooooo


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Weil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (12. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Weil?


 
komm da irgendwie nicht so flowig runter.......


----------



## Kayya (12. April 2012)

ich konnte mir die strecke auch noch net so richtig einprägen aber grade dann sollten man doch öfter hin....
..nur die schieberei nervt!

Kalwes ist raus oder was?


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> komm da irgendwie nicht so flowig runter.......



Eben. Drum. Kalwes muss nicht sein. Die Opferanode kommt morgen übrigens auch.


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Also morgen 16.30 Uhr unten! Bäääm!


----------



## BenderB (12. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Opferanode kommt morgen übrigens auch.


 okay, was eine Opferanode im eigentlichen Sinne ist, weiß ich. Aber wer und warum ist hier die Opferanode??!!?


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Wirst du morgen sehen.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. April 2012)

Jau 

muß morgen noch ein paar 
Restarbeiten machen, und meine Gabel beim Gino abholen und wieder einbauen, dann wär ich theoretisch auch wieder am Start !!!
Yes Sir!


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau
> 
> muß morgen noch ein paar
> Restarbeiten machen, und meine Gabel beim Gino abholen und wieder einbauen, dann wär ich theoretisch auch wieder am Start !!!
> Yes Sir!



Wird aber auch Zeit. Was ist mit Sonntag? Soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wird aber auch Zeit. Was ist mit Sonntag? Soll ich dich abholen?


Klingt hervorragend!!!


----------



## chaz (12. April 2012)

Geht klaaaa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Moin, Kinders. Ich bin ziemlich verrotzt und somit für heute raus.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (13. April 2012)

Was ist denn mit Sa und So Kallenhardt Race wer ist da und wann


----------



## toje (13. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Kinders. Ich bin ziemlich verrotzt und somit für heute raus.


 

moin,

weichei, heissduscher, alter mann!!!


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

@dietmonkey: Der MudSchlucker und ich sind am Sonntag da. Trudeln irgendwann morgens da ein.
@toje: Jau, aber die Nebenhöhlen sitzen zu. Dabei habe ich voll Bock.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (13. April 2012)

@chaz ich und 3 andere haben uns gestern überlegt da zu Zelten von Sa auf son rufe da heute dann erstmal da an und Frage ob das geht


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Dann viel Spaß. Sonntag da den ganzen Tag reicht mir.


----------



## BenderB (13. April 2012)

@dietmonkey: 
bist Du eigentlich zufrieden mit Deinem Würfel? rein interessehalber.

@den dreckigen rest:
bin heute auch raus. war gestern laufen, habe es übertrieben und kann heute kaum auftreten, Sprunggelenk zickt rum  man wird eben älter 
ich wünschte, ich wäre nochmal 20... und eine Frau...


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Mit welcher Körbchengröße?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (13. April 2012)

@ Bender ja bin ich auf jeden Fall es geht besser als mein Stab und spricht obwohl es nur 190mm hat besser an, bis jetzt geht die Domain auch noch voll klar 

Wibe komme ich auch schneller runter mit dem Hobel, dank des tieferen Zeltlager geht es auch gut in anligern. Uphill und tour geht auch klar
Bin voll überzeugt vom neuen Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

Ja geil, da Chaz ja jetzt kein Bestimmer mehr ist, können wir ja heute zum Berch 

Ach ja, Moin Ladys

@chaz
gute Besserung


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Moin, du Lusche. Der Toje treibt dich schon zur AS.


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)

Moin ihr Tretminen,
falls ich es heute überhaupt schaffe werde ich wohl auch aus zeitgründen zum Berch asseln.
@Chaz: Lass diese dusseligen Nebenhöhlen doch zu Hause, braucht eh keiner


----------



## FunkyRay (13. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> @dietmonkey:
> bist Du eigentlich zufrieden mit Deinem Würfel? rein interessehalber.
> 
> @den dreckigen rest:
> ...



und am besten schwarz


----------



## BenderB (13. April 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> und am besten schwarz


meinetwegen auch schwarz. jedenfalls würd ich den ganzen Tag nur an mir rumspielen


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Dann wärst du das Opfer des Schwerters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

Ich wäre immernoch für den Berch


----------



## toje (13. April 2012)

watt ist denn nun mit heute und ballern!?wollen die herren lieber zum berch als zur as!?dann bin ich raus und fahre lieber ne tour.


----------



## Chrashem (13. April 2012)

Thomas ab wann könntest du den? Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr an der AS


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

Also AS bin ich raus heute, dreh mit meiner Holden ne kleine Runde.Morgen wäre ich für's ballern zu haben
@toje

weißt Bescheid ne


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> watt ist denn nun mit heute und ballern!?wollen die herren lieber zum berch als zur as!?dann bin ich raus und fahre lieber ne tour.



Am liebsten tour oder berch. 
Schiffts in Do auch so wie hier???


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Morgen wäre ich für's ballern zu haben


Vielleicht klinke ich mich da ein.


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Vielleicht klinke ich mich da ein.


 
...dann kann ich morgen doch nicht...


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ...dann kann ich morgen doch nicht...



Soll ich dir sagen, was du mich mal kannst?


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

naja, dafür dass du hier heut morgen den sterbenden Schwan gespielt hast, scheint es dir ja wieder richtig gut zugehen



aber es würde mir schon seeehr schmeicheln neben dir morgen den Berch zurocken


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> aber es würde mir schon seeehr schmeicheln *hinter *dir morgen den Berch zurocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (13. April 2012)

@ chrashem: 16:30 uhr unten am parkplatz war der plan.aber nun fallen sie ja alle um hier wie die fliegen.ich habe also noch gar keinen plan.

@ indianer: hier ist das wetter total fluffig.

@ chaz: morgen gehts also wieder bei dir!?weichei, heissduscher!!!


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ich habe also noch gar keinen plan.


Wie immer, ne?!


toje schrieb:


> @ chaz: morgen gehts also wieder bei dir!?weichei, heissduscher!!!


Da gehe ich mal von aus. Knaller mich gleich hin und pflege mich. Macht ja sonst keiner....


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

Der chaz kann heut keinen Lenker halten...hatte gestern Hausbesuch von Jill und Schwester...


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Der chaz kann heut keinen Lenker halten...hatte gestern Hausbesuch von Jill und Schwester...


Gestern. Vorgestern. Heute. Morgen. Nächste Woche..... Jills Schwester ist zwar von der Bummserei letzten Sonntag in Warstein noch etwas lädiert, aber zum radeln reicht es schon.


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gestern. Vorgestern. Heute. Morgen. Nächste Woche..... Jills Schwester ist zwar von der Bummserei letzten Sonntag in Warstein noch etwas lädiert, aber zum radeln reicht es schon.


 
ALTER!!!!
Das kannste hier doch nicht so schreiben....hier lesen U30er mit


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Oder Ältere... Ist es dir etwa auf´s Herz geschlagen?


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)




----------



## toje (13. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gestern. Vorgestern. Heute. Morgen. Nächste Woche..... Jills Schwester ist zwar von der Bummserei letzten Sonntag in Warstein noch etwas lädiert, aber zum radeln reicht es schon.


 

ist ja ekelhaft!!!


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ist ja ekelhaft!!!


Das sagt der richtige Klopper!!!  
Und warum? Weil er´s muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrashem (13. April 2012)

@ Toje, ich glaub ich geh gleich ein wenig auf dem kurzen Stück an meinem Hauswald radeln. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das das heute sonst nichts mehr wird


----------



## Nils82 (13. April 2012)

Bin um 16.30 am Parkplatz hoffe mal das ich dann nicht alleine da stehe.
Muss erstmal wieder fit werden, nach einem halben Jahr Pause fahr ich wie ein blutiger Anfänger.


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

@chaz

mit Sonntag hat's doch noch geklappt, bin den Dienst losgeworden 

wenn's Wetter mitmacht bin ich dabei


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Geilo! Und zur Belohnung darfst du alleine dort hinfahren!


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Geilo! Und zur Belohnung darfst du alleine dort hinfahren!


 
pffffffffff

dann muss ich mir wenigstens nicht dein geschlaber reintun


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> pffffffffff
> 
> dann muss ich mir wenigstens nicht dein geschlaber reintun



Wer zu spät kommt....der muss sich selbst während der Fahrt unterhalten. parke doch dein Ego auf den Beifahrersitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)

Voll das Hammerwetter heute Nachmittag.
Gut dass ich noch kurzentschlossen los bin übern Berch und AS
Hab aber nirgends Jemand gesichtet...

Was´n morgen angesagt?


----------



## Kayya (13. April 2012)

da hier alle rumgememmt haben bin ich mit meinem kleinen rad gefahren...

morgen würde ich gerne mal wieder die bergabmaschine bewegen.
kommt wer mit?
hätte bock auf kalwes oder berch....


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

Also toje, chaz und ich wollten zum Berch.....toje und chaz wissen zwar noch nix davon, aber das bestimm ich jetzt einfach mal....oder Kalwes...oder Krefeld....oder......


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Also toje, chaz und ich wollten zum Berch.....toje und chaz wissen zwar noch nix davon, aber das bestimm ich jetzt einfach mal....oder Kalwes...oder Krefeld....oder......



Bei solchen Bestimmungen könnt ich ja fast der Bestimmer werden


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Also toje, chaz und ich wollten zum Berch.....toje und chaz wissen zwar noch nix davon, aber das bestimm ich jetzt einfach mal....oder Kalwes...oder Krefeld....oder......



Von mir aus Berch. Frag mich morgen früh aber nochmal.


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Von mir aus Berch. Frag mich morgen früh aber nochmal.



is getz schon früh genug?


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Morgen!!!!


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)

is ja schon gut


----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

Jetzt ????


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Spiel ´ne Runde mit Jill. Bis DU fertig bist, ist morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (13. April 2012)

Ich werd wenigstens noch fertig ;-) ^^


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich werd wenigstens noch fertig ;-) ^^



Mit ´ner Sehnenscheidenentzündung im Arm! Oder wechselst du alle paar Minuten zu der Schwester, du Luftpumpe?


----------



## Kayya (13. April 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> is ja schon gut




musste halt noch zwei stunden warten...dannn kannste bestimmt durch rufen beim chaz


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

So werden wir bestimmt gute Freunde.


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)

stalked by everyone eben


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Das darf nur the C.


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2012)

na warte, noch 24 min.


----------



## chaz (13. April 2012)

Wehe....


----------



## chaz (14. April 2012)

Was ist jetzt mit gleich am Berch, he?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. April 2012)

Und? Watt is nu? N8, ihr Schlafmützen.


----------



## indian66 (14. April 2012)

Selba, schlaf schön!


----------



## DerC (14. April 2012)

Bin bereit !!!!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (14. April 2012)

Moin moin Jungs 
Fährt heute schon einer mit nach kallenhardt


----------



## chaz (14. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Bin bereit !!!!


Breit? Normaaaaal! Erstmal wach werden, ne?!


----------



## DerC (14. April 2012)

Wach bin ich schon seit stunden.... hab erst überlegt ob ich dich nicht einfach stündlich anrufe.....

Was gehtn heudde ??? berch ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wach bin ich schon seit stunden.... hab erst überlegt ob ich dich nicht einfach stündlich anrufe.....


Hättest du ruhig machen können. Eins von den Viechern hat Durchfall und hat MICH fast stündlich aus den Federn geholt. 


DerC schrieb:


> Was gehtn heudde ??? berch ????


Frag mich nach dem Frühstück nochmal. Motiviert bin ich. Bin aber total platt. Mistviecher verdammte....


----------



## Kayya (14. April 2012)

so 1uhr am berch? oder was?


----------



## chaz (14. April 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> so 1uhr am berch? oder was?



Jahaaaaa.


----------



## DerC (14. April 2012)

So ihr Sonntagswarmduscher, 

werd so gegen 14.00h eintrudeln


----------



## hugecarl (14. April 2012)

Ich glaub ich komm auch..


----------



## chaz (14. April 2012)

Na, ihr Luschen? Noch alle heile geblieben? Mein Platten kam wohl zur richtigen Zeit! Hihi... Wo war eigentlich der Rest? Toje? Indian?


----------



## DerC (14. April 2012)

Sind kurz nach dir abgehauen.....ICH wollte ja noch nen paarmal ballern, hab mich aber den Druck der Mehrheit beugen müssen...


----------



## chaz (14. April 2012)

Ist klar, du Übermotivierter.


----------



## indian66 (14. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wo war eigentlich der Rest? Toje? Indian?



Bin kurzentschlossen mitm Norman am Kemnader rumgeeiert bis wir ordentlich was übern Pelz bekommen haben. 
Du konntest Dich ja gestern nich entscheiden


----------



## chaz (14. April 2012)

Aber heute! Das habe ich euch Leuchten ja die ganze Zeit erzählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (15. April 2012)

Leider wurden wir vom Monsun erfasst.. richtig kam das aber erst als ich nach Hause gefahren bin, mit 70 über die Bahn.. wunderschön


----------



## chaz (15. April 2012)

Tach zusammen!


----------



## DerC (15. April 2012)

Moin


----------



## Chrashem (15. April 2012)

Morgen, wird heute irgendwo gefahren? Bin am überlegen ne entspannte Runde am Berg zu drehen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. April 2012)

Hallo Leute hab mal nen paar Teile von mir im Teilemarkt eingestellt, wer was gebrauchen kann einfach anrufen.


----------



## chaz (15. April 2012)

So, Kinders. Sind wieder heile aus Warstein zurück. Hat total Laune gemacht. Wir haben uns zwar alle nicht für den 2. Lauf qualifiziert (es kamen nur die ersten 40 von über 100 Fahrern weiter), aber egal. War aber mal wieder geil gegen die Uhr zu fahren. Bin trotzdem für ´ne eigene Ü40-Klasse....


----------



## DerC (15. April 2012)

Und ratet mal was Chaz fürne Startnummer hatte ??


----------



## chaz (15. April 2012)

Lass es raus.


----------



## Kayya (15. April 2012)

die 0? =)

man jungs ich habe gedacht ir zeigt den jungspunden wo der hammer hängt. =)

super tag in winterberg pefekte bedingungen und keine wartezeit beim lift.
Ballern....ab in den lift....ballern...ab....
super tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. April 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> die 0? =)


Der war gut!  


Kayya schrieb:


> die 0? =)
> 
> man jungs ich habe gedacht ir zeigt den jungspunden wo der hammer hängt. =)


Ööööh, nö! Da waren ein paar richtig Gute dabei. So werden wir in unserem Leben nicht mehr fahren. Aber wir haben uns ganz gut geschlagen. Haben noch genug Jungvolk hinter uns gelassen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der war gut!
> 
> Ööööh, nö! Da waren ein paar richtig Gute dabei. So werden wir in unserem Leben nicht mehr fahren. Aber wir haben uns ganz gut geschlagen. Haben noch genug Jungvolk hinter uns gelassen.




Jepp,

aber es wird Zeit für `'ne Altherrenliga für über 40 !!!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (15. April 2012)

Toll schön das ihr starten durftet, ich war um 10;30 da und da waren alle Startplätze voll  
Fazit; scheiß Nacht im Zelt (ars... abegefrohren und nass)
         Speicherkarte GoPro im Lapi zuhause  
         Keine Startnummer mehr 

Scheiß Wochenende alles was Falsch laufen kann ist Falsch gelaufen!!!!!


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Das ist ja übel. Aber warum hast du dich nicht per mail vormerken lassen? Da waren die Plätze sicher.


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist ja übel. Aber warum hast du dich nicht per mail vormerken lassen? Da waren die Plätze sicher.


 

Das wusste ich nicht, dass man sich vormerken kann.
Als ich ende März da war, wurde gesagt einfach hinkommen Startnummer holen und mitfahren
Als es dann hieß vorgemerkte zuerst fühlte ich mich nen bischen Verarsc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. April 2012)

Ist heute wer am Ofen
Wollte so gegen 15:00 uhr das sein


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht, dass man sich vormerken kann.
> Als ich ende März da war, wurde gesagt einfach hinkommen Startnummer holen und mitfahren
> Als es dann hieß vorgemerkte zuerst fühlte ich mich nen bischen Verarsc...


Das mit dem Vormerken habe ich auch nur via Facebook mitbekommen. Echt ärgerlich.
Für heute bin ich raus. Alter Mann braucht Ruhe.


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

Anstrengendes Date ?


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Anstrengendes Date ?


Anstrengendes WE! Und zu wenig Schlaf.


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass es raus.


----------



## Kayya (16. April 2012)

haha da ist aber einer zufrieden

moin moin


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Es gab auch kaum dummer Sprüche... Überhaupt nicht.


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Es gab auch kaum dummer Sprüche... Überhaupt nicht.


Moin Lady's

@chaz

HAAHA


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> @chaz
> 
> HAAHA



Du mich auch!


----------



## BenderB (16. April 2012)

die Ersten werden die Letzten sein, was? *muhahaharrharrr* 

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Noch so einer..... Grrrrr...... Obwohl...den habe ich gestern nicht gehört.


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

Hier nochmal nen Pic ausm Fahrerlager


----------



## BenderB (16. April 2012)

Was waren denn eigentlich Eure Zeiten?
Und war das die 'normale' DH Strecke?
Von wo bis wo wurde gemessen?


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

Start war am Anfang der Downhill Strecke, dann gings über den neuen Streckenabschnitt aufn Freeride und dann wieder aufn Downhill, unsere Zeiten lagen um die 1.29 -1.32....
Aber gegen die Jungspunde hatten wir keine Schnitte
Ja und Zeitmessung vom Start bis Ziel.....


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja und Zeitmessung vom Start bis Ziel.....



Boah!!!


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Boah!!!


 
Ja ich weiß, ist eigentlich Deine Vorlage gewesen...aber ich konnt nicht anders...


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ist eigentlich Deine Vorlage gewesen...aber ich konnt nicht anders...



Kann ich verstehen. Bei so etwas jucken die Finger....


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Bei so etwas jucken die Finger....


 
solange es nur die Finger sind....


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Wäre schade um die Tastatur, wenn der Arsch jucken würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Gerade entdeckt:


----------



## DerGraue (16. April 2012)

Tach auch ja ist ein schönes Racepic


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Er lebt!!!


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

Wo hastn das her? Feines Bild


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Hier aus dem Fotoalbum. Von dir gibt es aber nix. Fotograf hatte das Weitwinkel vergessen. Und ich war wohl zu schnell.


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

F**k dich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> F**k dich ^^


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Nur zur Info: Das C ist 55., Muddy ist 52. und ich bin 50. geworden.


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

Ich sach ma so ne, lieber gutes Mittelfeld als......


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Mittelfeld ist doch okay. Immerhin hattest du keinen zum Anschieben vor dir. HALLOOOOO??? 
Mittwoch Tour?


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittelfeld ist doch okay. Immerhin hattest du keinen zum Anschieben vor dir. HALLOOOOO???
> Mittwoch Tour?


 


Tour ??? Ja sicha


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort?


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

Jepp.....

Wie sieht es eigentlich diese Woche/Wochenende mit ballern in Wibe oder Willingen aus ???


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Frag den Wetterfrosch. Wenn dann am Samstag.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittelfeld ist doch okay. Immerhin hattest du keinen zum Anschieben vor dir. HALLOOOOO???
> Mittwoch Tour?




Mal gucken, könnt mir auch vorstellen Bergab zu fahren, das Geassel auf Tour geht mir immer so auf Knie.........ja ja sacht schon alter Sack....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt:


Wasn das fürn Ars*h ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Kenne ich nicht so alte Leute....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. April 2012)

Hier noch der Holgi..


----------



## DerDuke83 (16. April 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich einen direkten Weg durch den Wald von, sagen wir der Eiche bis zum Berch?

Bin kürzlich ewig in dem Wald am Dickmanns rumgekurvt um einen Weg parallel zur Syburgerstr. zu finden.

Aus Frust bin ich dann am alten Reiter die Serpentinen runter und zur Selbstbestrafung die Ruhrklippen hoch.


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hier noch der Holgi..


 
Och wie niedlich....


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. April 2012)

Wegen den Bildern vom Rabenrace habt ihr hier schon geguckt 

http://froerider.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=171:f7&catid=3:content

da ist so fast jeder Starter drauf


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Habe da nichts von uns gefunden. Nur dich einmal von hinten. Aber ohne Rad eben.


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Och wie niedlich....



Yepp.

Gibt´s das auch in groß, Muddy?


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Nicht von uns, aber egal:


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe da nichts von uns gefunden. Nur dich einmal von hinten. Aber ohne Rad eben.


 
ja da war er auch ein bissl sauer das ich ihm da so im weg stand, wäre sonst gutes Sturzbild geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Yepp.
> 
> Gibt´s das auch in groß, Muddy?



Schon in Deinem E-Mail Ordner!!!


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht von uns, aber egal:


 

Geilomat.....sieht ja aus wie ich....


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Schon in Deinem E-Mail Ordner!!!



Merci!


----------



## DerC (16. April 2012)

So, gute Nacht die Damen....


----------



## chaz (16. April 2012)

Aber nicht wieder einnässen....


----------



## DerC (17. April 2012)

HA.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Wo hast du das denn ausgegraben?
Edit: Schon gefunden! Hier noch das Video: [ame="http://vimeo.com/40461305"]http://vimeo.com/40461305[/ame]


----------



## BenderB (17. April 2012)

Moin zusammen!
Bei 2:35 wird einem ganz warm ums Herz


----------



## DerC (17. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Bei 2:35 wird einem ganz warm ums Herz


 
Wie verschämt sich der alte Mann wegdreht......


----------



## toje (17. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittelfeld ist doch okay. Immerhin hattest du keinen zum Anschieben vor dir. HALLOOOOO???
> Mittwoch Tour?


 

ich verstehe den witz nicht...!? 

was ist denn mit heute und ner tour???wetter is heute viel besser als morgen!!!


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Andere sind hier die Rampensäue. Bin ich nicht für zuständig.


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Heute schaffe ich es nicht auf's Rad. Hätte aber voll Bock, du Bremsbacke.


----------



## DerC (17. April 2012)

Heut schaff ich och nicht, hab wieder ab 17.00 Sprechstunde

Aber Samstag kannste Dir schonmal freihalten, ballern in Wibe oder TLD-Town Willingen


----------



## BenderB (17. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> was ist denn mit heute und ner tour???wetter is heute viel besser als morgen!!!


ich werd heute wohl ne kleine Tour von zuhause aus fahren, da ich zeitlich eingeschränkt bin und mich auch zeitlich auf nix festlegen kann 
wird wohl in etwa die Aplerbecker CTF von 2011 werden (kleine Runde + An- und Abfahrt ca. 40km). Falls jemand flexibel ist und irgendwann zwischen 17 und 18:30 auf Zuruf mit will, kann er sich ja melden.
Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch schonmal ne herrliche Tour, Wetter ist ja Bombe!


----------



## BenderB (17. April 2012)

@toje: aber sag zur Sicherheit doch nochmal Bescheid, wann und wo es bei Dir losgeht, falls Du fährst. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch eine göttliche Fügung  Jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt -.-


----------



## toje (17. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute schaffe ich es nicht auf's Rad. Hätte aber voll Bock, du Bremsbacke.


 

also der c. hat spechstunde...okay.aber wie wo was soll in deinem langweiligem leben schon los sein, damit du keine zeit hast!?verstehe ich nicht...

oder triffste dich wieder mit fülligen muttis??? 


@benderb: nix halbes und nix ganzes mit dir...spontan zur tour!?und das in meinem alter, kannste vergessen!!!warum kommst du denn morgen nicht mit zum rain ride!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (17. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> @benderb: nix halbes und nix ganzes mit dir...spontan zur tour!?und das in meinem alter, kannste vergessen!!!warum kommst du denn morgen nicht mit zum rain ride!?


weil der feine Herr Mittwochs einen anderen festen Termin hat. Ja, es gibt ein Leben neben dem Fahrrad fahren! Aber falls Ihr erst um 21 Uhr losfahren würdet, komm ich mit. Ansonsten muss ich passen.
Aber schön zu hören, dass Du mich vermisst. Ich vermisse Dich auch


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Zur Info für die pummelige Krankenschwester: Am Wochenende schifft es im Sauerland. Einen nassen Arsch hole ich mir dann lieber hier. 
@Toje: Heute nicht. Erst am Samstag. Die hat Titten wie "The C".


----------



## BenderB (17. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> ...Die hat Titten wie 'The C.


das war jetzt zwar unter der Gürtellinie, aber...


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> das war jetzt zwar unter der Gürtellinie, aber...



So sehr hängen die bei ihm auch nicht. Alles oberhalb.


----------



## BenderB (17. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> So sehr hängen die bei ihm auch nicht. Alles oberhalb.


dass Du aber auch immer noch einen oben drauf setzen kannst *kopfschüttel*


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Normal. Du musstest den Anblick auch nicht ertragen. Ich schon. Bin immer noch traumatisiert.


----------



## toje (17. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Die hat Titten wie 'The C.


 

du bist ekelig!!!


----------



## DerC (17. April 2012)

jaja...immer auf die Minderheiten und sozial Ausgegrenzten...

Aber apropro Gürtellinie lieber chaz... Wie war denn dein date am WE ? oder war wieder selfmade angesagt.....


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Ich bin nicht ekelig. Das was ekelig. 
@C: Die Fremde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (17. April 2012)

Hat einer Bock morgen auf Warstein ???


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Fahr ruhig hin. Musst aber schieben. Da läuft der Lift nur Fr-So.


----------



## BenderB (17. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Fahr ruhig hin. Musst aber schieben. Da läuft der Lift nur Fr-So.


 that's why they call him 'the liftboy'


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> that's why they call him 'the liftboy'



Treffend bemerkt, der Herr!


----------



## DerDuke83 (17. April 2012)

Wer von euch ist denn heute mit einem blauen Giant Stadtrad in Jeans und mit Umhängetasche in der Bittermark einfach volle Pulle durch die Pampa gejagt?


----------



## DerC (17. April 2012)

Dir ist wohl deine Startnummer zu Kopf gestiegen^^
Mi/Do/Fr ab 14.30 offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (17. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Dir ist wohl deine Startnummer zu Kopf gestiegen^^
> Mi/Do/Fr ab 14.30 offen


 
wenn noch nen Platz im Auto ist würde ich gerne mit


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Dir ist wohl deine Startnummer zu Kopf gestiegen^^
> Mi/Do/Fr ab 14.30 offen



Mea maxima culpa. Frag mich morgen nochmal, Liftboy.


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Auf der Netzseite steht aber noch was von Fr-So. Bin ich blind?


----------



## DerC (17. April 2012)

Ja


----------



## chaz (17. April 2012)

Du hast doofe Ohren.


----------



## audi0004 (17. April 2012)

^^


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du hast doofe Ohren.


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/

hier du honk


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Danke, du Pfosten. Und direkt daneben steht Fr-So. Egal, Jonge. Ich bin wohl für heute raus. Muss zum Doc. Habe wohl ´ne Entzündung im Kiefer. Voll die Hamsterbacke....


----------



## toje (18. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Danke, du Pfosten. Und direkt daneben steht Fr-So. Egal, Jonge. Ich bin wohl für heute raus. Muss zum Doc. Habe wohl ´ne Entzündung im Kiefer. Voll die Hamsterbacke....


 

moin,

oh man...du wirst / bist alt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> oh man...du wirst / bist alt!!!


Warte mal ab, wenn bei dir die 4 vorne steht. An deiner Stelle hätte ich schon einmal Angst...


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Dankö. Hoffentlich kann ich am We wieder auf den Bock. Geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## toje (18. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Gute Besserung


 

was`n mit dir heute, schon auf dem weg nach warstein, oder gehts auf tour heute???

der alte sack schwächelt ja mal gerade auf ganzer linie!!!


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Und warum? Weil er's kann!


----------



## toje (18. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil er's kann!


 

watt kann er, nix kann er.krank sein bei dem wetter...gibt es doch gar nicht.


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Könnte mir auch was Besseres vorstellen. Aber solch Entzündungen sind schon Mist.


----------



## indian66 (18. April 2012)

Gute Besserung dann. 
Tour heute? 
Wo und wann und wer???


----------



## toje (18. April 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung dann.
> Tour heute?
> Wo und wann und wer???


 

17 uhr beim krämer...oder kannst du evtl. auch früher???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (18. April 2012)

Hmmm 
Heute wär mir 17:00 ganz recht
Wirds nach hinten raus nass oder warum willste eher los?


----------



## toje (18. April 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wirds nach hinten raus nass oder warum willste eher los?


 

ich befürchte es...!!!


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> 17 uhr beim krämer...oder kannst du evtl. auch früher???


 
Bin unterwegs, wenn ich's schaffe bin ich da....


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Weichei. Duck und wech....


----------



## indian66 (18. April 2012)

Weil er unterwegs ist  ?


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

Ach ja, wenn es nicht immer diese stichelein von Balsa-Man geben würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn es nicht immer diese stichelein von Balsa-Man geben würde....



ICH doch nicht. Niemals nicht.


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

Also ich bin raus, dreh gleich ne Runde mit meiner Holden


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Keine Einzelheiten, bitte.....nicht.


----------



## toje (18. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Bin unterwegs, wenn ich's schaffe bin ich da....



ich schaue mal spontan um 16:30uhr aus dem fenster.wenn es dann trocken ist, bin ich um 17uhr beim krämer.schaut aber jetzt schon nicht mehr ganz so gut aus da im westen.


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Ja ja...der Wetterfachmann wieder. http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldnrwf.htm


----------



## indian66 (18. April 2012)

Bin raus
War nich schnell genug weg 
Da hat mich die Führung in die Garage zum Aufräumen geschleift. :-(


----------



## indian66 (18. April 2012)

Scheint als hätt ich alles richtig gemacht, wenn ich so vors Tor sehe.


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Nö, deine Regierung...


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

@ Muddy & meinem pummeligen Stalker: Schickt mir mal bitte eure E-Mail Adresse per PN. Ich habe noch Bilder vom WE aufgetrieben!


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

Hab ich dir grad geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Bilder kommen später. Deine sind richtig gut. Was ein guter Fotograf aus einem Motiv wie dir herausholen kann ist erstaunlich....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bilder kommen später. Deine sind richtig gut. Was ein guter Fotograf aus einem Motiv wie dir herausholen kann ist erstaunlich....




Aber nur mit Weitwinkel!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Muddy & meinem pummeligen Stalker: Schickt mir mal bitte eure E-Mail Adresse per PN. Ich habe noch Bilder vom WE aufgetrieben!



hä ?

hab Dir doch kürzlich ein Foto geschickt, da hasse doch meine Adresse, man merkt , daß Du noch kein Digital-native bist!

Hab auch noch Fottos für Dich !!!!
kommen gleich!


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

Ich geb euch gleich Weitwinkel........ TOPMODEL...


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich geb euch gleich Weitwinkel........ *TOPMOPPEL*...





@Muddy. Dazu müsste ich mir aber doch die Adresse gemerkt, oder die mail gespeichert haben. Hatter abba nich.


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


>


 
Schön dass es dir wieder besser geht......schade eigentlich....

WO SIND DIE BILDER ????


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Schön dass es dir wieder besser geht......schade eigentlich....





DerC schrieb:


> WO SIND DIE BILDER ????


Bilder? Was für Bilder? Ruhig....kommen später.


----------



## DerC (18. April 2012)

Jetzt ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bilder? Was für Bilder? Ruhig....kommen später.




Ja genau, Deine hab ich Dir grade rübergenudelt, brauchst nur zu antworten, ganz einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Jahaaaaa. Kommen heute noch. Immer mit der Ruhe. Alter Mann ist doch kein D-Zug.


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

derc schrieb:


> jetzt ???



nein!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bilder? Was für bilder? Ruhig....kommen später.


----------



## chaz (18. April 2012)

Leider nicht ganz scharf. Aber die, die ich euch SPÄTER schicken werde sind es.


----------



## Philmn (19. April 2012)

Hi!
mal OFFTOPIC:
morgen kalwes oder little champery is jemand dabei?


----------



## Philmn (19. April 2012)

hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. April 2012)

Moin. Also heute, meinst du? Ich nicht. Erst am WE wieder!


----------



## chaz (19. April 2012)

Nochmal mein Dank an Karsten Grobe von den woodfanatics für Bilder wie diese (auch wenn das hier der Stalker No.1 ist):


----------



## Philmn (19. April 2012)

schöne fotos! 
wär gerne dabei gewesen..

ja heute und morgen war der plan!


----------



## BenderB (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Heute kann ich nicht, morgen muss ich mal schauen, Chancen stehen aber auch eher schlecht 

Hier, am besten gefällt mir der Sprung ab Minute 2:08


----------



## DerC (19. April 2012)

Moin.....

@chaz
danke sind angekommen

@all
bin auch erst wieder am WE dabei


----------



## Chrashem (19. April 2012)

Wer hätte morgen ab 17uhr lust ne runde Berg ab zu fahren?


----------



## hugecarl (19. April 2012)

Wo ?


----------



## Chrashem (19. April 2012)

mir prinzipiel egal. Was wäre mit Speicherbecken? Ich kann nur nicht versprechen das ich es schaffe, momentan sind oft unplanmäßige Überstunden die Regel. Schreib mir einfach mal ne Pn mit deiner Handynummer, dann schick ich dir morgen ne SMS wie es ausschaut.


----------



## hugecarl (19. April 2012)

Hab da morgen Nachmittag nen Termin vergessen... sorry. wird also nix.


----------



## chaz (20. April 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (20. April 2012)

selber!


----------



## indian66 (20. April 2012)

Aba sowas von!


----------



## indian66 (20. April 2012)

Wer hat Lust und Zeit heute vorm grossen Dauerregen?


----------



## toje (20. April 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust und Zeit heute vorm grossen Dauerregen?


 

ich war gestern, nach dem großem regen.


----------



## DerC (20. April 2012)

Ich war Mittwoch während des Regens...,,
Aber wer hat morgen Lust auf Wibe oder Willingen?


----------



## indian66 (20. April 2012)

Lust jede Menge,
'n wettie hab ich zwar auch noch, aba kein Bock den draufzukrempeln...


----------



## chaz (20. April 2012)

Nicht bei dem Wetter am WE. Hole mir dann lieber hier ´nen nassen Hintern.


----------



## indian66 (20. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht bei dem Wetter am WE. Hole mir dann lieber hier ´nen nassen Hintern.



Jupp


----------



## DerC (20. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht bei dem Wetter am WE. Hole mir dann lieber hier ´nen nassen Hintern.


 

Heul doch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrashem (20. April 2012)

So was ist den mit Morgen? Ich wollte gegen 9 auf dem Rad sitzen? Jemand Lust?


----------



## DerC (20. April 2012)

Ballern oder Tour ?


----------



## chaz (20. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Heul doch.......



Mache ich doch schon...


----------



## Chrashem (20. April 2012)

Ballern, also schön Berg ab. Wird mal wieder zeit das unsere Demos ne schöne Runde zusammen spielen.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (21. April 2012)

Moin trifft man heut wenn in wibe


----------



## Kayya (21. April 2012)

servus

mich trifft mn heute bis morgen auf der arbeit. also wer nen kind abgeben will kann sich gerne melden =)

was geht denn morgen nachmittag bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (21. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Moin trifft man heut wenn in wibe


 
Bin noch am überlegen, Wetter ist da ja da besser

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/impressionen/webcams.php


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (21. April 2012)

Was gibts denn da zu überlegen, auf jetzt


----------



## DerC (21. April 2012)

Willingen wäre ja auch ne alternative......erstmal frühstücken...


----------



## Chrashem (21. April 2012)

Was ist den jetzt mit den local Woods? Wibe haut bei mir heute nicht hin. Ich muss schon um 17 Uhr beim Fußball sein.


----------



## chaz (21. April 2012)

Wetter wird dort auch nicht besser sein....nur kälter. http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=094230&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## Chrashem (21. April 2012)

Ah der Chaz ist auch schon wach. Was ist mit biken?


----------



## chaz (21. April 2012)

Nix. Habe noch Kiefer. Vielleicht morgen eine kleine lockere Runde.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix. Habe noch Kiefer. Vielleicht morgen eine kleine lockere Runde.




Klingt gut !!!


----------



## Chrashem (21. April 2012)

@ Mud-Schlucker wie sieht das Wetter bei euch aus? Meinste am Ofen ist es fahrbar?


----------



## hugecarl (21. April 2012)

Also ich würd erscheinen.. wenn gleich noch jemand fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (21. April 2012)

Das Wetter istn echtes A-Loch und geht mir voll auf'n Sack


----------



## hugecarl (21. April 2012)

Kack auf das Wetter. Regenjacke und das läuft. Also ?


----------



## Chrashem (21. April 2012)

Wäre prinzipiell dabei, aber jetzt ist es mir schon zu spät um erst anzufangen. Mein Weib möchte auch noch was von mir haben


----------



## chaz (21. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Das Wetter istn echtes A-Loch und geht mir voll auf'n Sack



"Gefällt-mir!"


----------



## DerC (21. April 2012)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Wäre prinzipiell dabei, aber jetzt ist es mir schon zu spät um erst anzufangen. Mein Weib möchte auch noch was von mir haben


 
Ha-Ha.....

@all other Couchhockers

Morgen ne Runde Warstein ????


----------



## chaz (21. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hole mir dann lieber hier ´nen nassen Hintern.


----------



## hugecarl (21. April 2012)

Jemand Lust auf Kalwes morgen ?


----------



## Deleted175796 (21. April 2012)

nabend jungs, 
ich wollte nicht eure runde stören, aber mich mal vorstellen! 

bin frisch nach DO gezogen und natürlich auf der suche nach gleichgesinnten 
jetzt 22 jahre jung und fahre so ziemlich alles von dirt bis freeride, außer tour (leider, vielleicht hab ich nächstes jahr ein fähiges rad)  
kennen tue ich die typischen sachen wie EDG, Hombruch, Aplerbeck, pumptrack in tremonia und vom hören/sagen witten/kalwes..
fahre auch sehr gern in warstein, winterberg und co.
nach 2 jahren ohne fully habe ich mal wieder was zusammengebaut, weil ich doch im tiefsten inneren immer noch der freeride-typ bin  ist leider noch nicht ganz fertig, aber anfang mai wird das schon...
würd mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal anschließen könnte 
bin ein netter kerl, der mit aller art von fahrern gern zusammen ne runde dreht, ob anfänger oder profi ist mir egal, dem einen hilft man, vom anderen lernt man 
erfahrung ist aber vorhanden, fahre mittlerweile seit 2005 mtb...

grüße, 
kalle


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (21. April 2012)

@ der C 
kanns sein das ich dich heute kurz in der bikestatoin in angequatscht habe ? 
Wenn ja wo warst du danach auf der Du line und so habe ich dich dann nicht mehr gesehen 
war wohl zu schlammig für dein edel Hobel 
Mittwoch Ofen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (21. April 2012)

@ der vierte 
Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast können wir ja für Mittwoch den Treffen klar machen und dann zeige ich dir mal den Ofen (Homespot)


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (21. April 2012)

Heute in Wibe



Und dad war erst mittags


----------



## Deleted175796 (21. April 2012)

lust auf jeden fall, problematisch wirds nur mit der zeit.. 
bin wohl vor 17 uhr nicht zuhause und leide zusätzlich gerade an den folgen von letzter woche in kallenhardt - der ganze fuß ist blau, aber da könnt ich noch drüberstehen  fahren geht besser als latschen 
am wochenende soll grandioses wetter werden, vielleicht kriegt man dort was zustande und der fuß ändert noch seine farbe 

scheint ja ne ganz schöne sauerei in wibe gewesen zu sein


----------



## hugecarl (21. April 2012)

Kannst auch morgen mit zum Kalwes kommen.. hochschieben wird dann wohl nur schwierig


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (21. April 2012)

Ja mit dem Fuß ist doof aber wenn das Wetter gut ist wäre ich am Wochenende auch wieder in Wibe 
Also Mittwoch dann vll ehr nicht oder ich müsste zurück zum Treffpunkt dann fahren weil ich mit den anderen so ab 15;00 Uhr abgemacht habe. Wir können dann Dienstag Abend nochmal texten und erstmal Wetter abwarten


----------



## Deleted175796 (21. April 2012)

hehe, 
den kalwes spar ich mir fürs fully auf, dann bin ich sicher wieder topfit!
wahrscheinlich wäre mein 80mm hardtail mit fein profilierten reifen und nur einer bremse auch etwas überfordert bei den bodenverhältnissen 
aber darauf komm ich zurück, verlass dich drauf 

@monkey:
jap, erstmal abwarten und tee trinken, der berg rennt ja nicht weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (21. April 2012)

Kalwes mit 80mm Hardtail und einer Bremse bei Regen wäre bestimmt spannend


----------



## DerC (22. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> @ der C
> kanns sein das ich dich heute kurz in der bikestatoin in angequatscht habe ?
> Wenn ja wo warst du danach auf der Du line und so habe ich dich dann nicht mehr gesehen
> war wohl zu schlammig für dein edel Hobel
> Mittwoch Ofen?


 

Neeeee, dat war ich nicht.....

Aber wenn heute jemand Bock zum ballern hat kann sich gerne melden, wollte so um halb elf-elf Richtung Warstein/Wibe/Willingen los....

Ein Platz hab ich frei....


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (22. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Neeeee, dat war ich nicht.....
> 
> Aber wenn heute jemand Bock zum ballern hat kann sich gerne melden, wollte so um halb elf-elf Richtung Warstein/Wibe/Willingen los....
> 
> Ein Platz hab ich frei....


 
Shit zu spät gelessen


----------



## DerC (22. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Shit zu spät gelessen


 
Noch bin ich da...aber das Wetter .....hält mich son bissl ab wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (22. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Noch bin ich da...aber das Wetter .....hält mich son bissl ab wenn ich ehrlich bin


 
Ja mich auch und meine Sachen sind auch noch nicht trocken 
Gestern war nen bissl nass in Wibe


----------



## DerC (22. April 2012)

Also Couch und vielleicht später ne kleine Runde mit der Holden


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (22. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Also Couch und vielleicht später ne kleine Runde mit der Holden


 
Ja ok dann versuche ich mal brauchbares Mat. aus den GoPro vids von gestern zu holen
Viel wirds nicht, iwie ist immer Schlamm or der Linse


----------



## chaz (22. April 2012)

Tach, Mädels. Wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer lockeren Tour aus?


----------



## DerC (22. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, Mädels. Wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer lockeren Tour aus?


 
Ich hab heut schon ne anständige MännerRunde gedreht, aber mit Euch Mädels könnt ich's mir nochmal überlegen


----------



## chaz (22. April 2012)

Schaut gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (22. April 2012)

Paul hat's auch gefallen. Morgen bin ich leider raus, es sei wir fahren schon mittags


----------



## chaz (22. April 2012)

Das packe ich nicht, Jonge.


----------



## indian66 (22. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, Mädels. Wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer lockeren Tour aus?



Deal!


----------



## Kayya (22. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich hab heut schon ne anständige MännerRunde gedreht, aber mit Euch Mädels könnt ich's mir nochmal überlegen



cool das dein hund genauso dreckig ist wie dein rad 


@der vierte: ich bin des öftern im termonia park. schreib einfach mal wenn du dort vorbei schaust.


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Deal!



Aber ganz locker. Bin ´ne Woche nicht gefahren...


----------



## indian66 (23. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber ganz locker. Bin ´ne Woche nicht gefahren...



Isch auch nüsch. 
Nich mal am WE


----------



## BenderB (23. April 2012)

Ayyy Karramba, wollt Ihr nicht lieber MORGEN ne kleine gemütliche Tour fahren? *lieb guck* oder heute erst ab 18:30? 

@#4 (Kalle): fährst Du Warstein/WiBe/Willingen mit dem Hardtail?

Ach ja: am Sonntach würd ich gern irgendwo in nen Park, falls das Wetter mitspielt. Hat da schon jemand was geplant oder auch Lust?


----------



## indian66 (23. April 2012)

Morgen kann isch nich.
Wetter wird heut´ auch besser
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104170&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Wetter son morgen ja nicht so prall werden. Und 18.30 Uhr ist mir ein wenig zu spät. 17 Uhr war so mein Gedanke. Am Sonntag bin ich auf der CTF in Essen. Die macht eigentlich immer Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (23. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich auf der CTF in Essen. Die macht eigentlich immer Laune.


Oh, gut, dass Du mich dran erinnerst! ja, dann werde ich da partizipieren


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Oh, gut, dass Du mich dran erinnerst! ja, dann werde ich da partizipieren


----------



## BenderB (23. April 2012)

wird es denn eine ruhige Tour mit Weibsvolk, oder wirst Du mich scheuchen?
Wer ist noch am Start? Freiwillige vor!


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Gemütliche 40km Runde. Es sei denn, du willst es anders.


----------



## indian66 (23. April 2012)

Freiwillig


----------



## BenderB (23. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gemütliche 40km Runde. Es sei denn, du willst es anders.


Du weißt doch: ich steh auf hart und schmutzig 
Aber wenn Tom mitkommt, dann wollen wir den alten Mann ja nicht überfordern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Kannst gerne mit Tom die ganz große Runde fahren....


----------



## BenderB (23. April 2012)

ich dachte wir machen uns mit der kleinen Runde warm, fahren die mittlere Runde um mal zu sehen wie es so ist und dann die große Runde, um so richtig aufzudrehen!?


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Das möchte ich dann aber doch gerne sehen.... Mach mal.


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Nur so für die fahrtüchtigen und fahrwilligen von euch, Pfosten. Bin um 17 Uhr bei Krämer.


----------



## indian66 (23. April 2012)

Dann sieh zu, dass du nicht der einzige Pfosten bist, der da rumsteht um 5


----------



## Kayya (23. April 2012)

pff ich bin leider raus habe um 16:30uhr nen termin beim orthopäde wegen knie und so...

vielleicht später im termoniapark wenn es dann noch trocken ist


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dann sieh zu, dass du nicht der einzige Pfosten bist, der da rumsteht um 5


Nicht doch. Mein Ego kommt ja auch mit.


----------



## indian66 (23. April 2012)

Dann sinnwa ja schon 4 
Bis gleich


----------



## Deleted175796 (23. April 2012)

@ kayya: 
hey, das ist super! wenns am WE trocken ist, wollte ich ne runde pumptrack fahren 

@benderB:

ja, ist ja kein thema... warstein ist ja eh flach, willingen ebenso (klaro, nicht die downhillstrecke, da fahr ich lieber fully  ) und winterberg ist auf vielen strecken mit dem hardtail einfach super spaßig (conti, 4x, slopestyle, freecross) und zur not fahr ich auch den downhill mit dem hardtail runter, aber das ist so eine sache, die ich mir vielleicht einmal am tag antue, ums mal wieder gemacht zu haben  schön ist das natürlich nicht, doch runter kommt man schon.

ABER ich bin ja gerade mein fully am fertigstellen und werde für die bikeparks demnächst natürlich auch das fully hernehmen  außer warstein, wenn ich viel lust auf dirt und tricks habe... aber die gehen mit dem neuen rad zur not auch noch, bzw müssen sie gehen, das hab ich mir vorgenommen!


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Tat das gut endlich mal wieder auf´n Bock zu sitzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (23. April 2012)

Besser als deine allabendlichen Orgien mit Jill ????


----------



## BenderB (23. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tat das gut endlich mal wieder auf´n Bock zu sitzen....


jap, komm auch grad vonne Tour wieder, auf dem Rückweg noch nen Abstecher zum 'blauen See' gemacht: spaßig.
Wünsche allerseits nen schönen Abend


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Gleichfalls.


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Besser als deine allabendlichen Orgien mit Jill ????



Die hat Pause.


----------



## indian66 (23. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tat das gut endlich mal wieder auf´n Bock zu sitzen....



Jau, manno hat mir dat gefehlt!
Und dat neue runde Gummiding am Hinterrad hat auch mal wieder gerockt!


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Wieder jemand mit guten Pellen.


----------



## indian66 (23. April 2012)

gut, besser, M....S


----------



## DerC (23. April 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> gut, besser, M....S


 
ich wüßte was das passt haargenau


----------



## chaz (23. April 2012)

Kaufe ein X!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (23. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Die hat Pause.


Sehnenscheidenentzündung?


----------



## DerC (23. April 2012)

Ach ja, ich hab ab gleich wieder Sprechstunde und @chaz ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt....


----------



## chaz (24. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Sehnenscheidenentzündung?


Heiße ich Kira, oder watt?


DerC schrieb:


> @chaz ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt....


Und ich, wo dein Auto fährt....


----------



## DerC (24. April 2012)

touche....


----------



## BenderB (24. April 2012)




----------



## chaz (24. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (24. April 2012)

schei$se...
hab eben erfahren, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich das ganze lange wochenende arbeiten darf 
das wetter wird nämlich echt klasse! 
falls sich was ändert, melde ich mich und versuche mich noch einzuklinken


----------



## DerC (25. April 2012)

Guten Morgen.......

Bin auch raus, hab am WE auch Sprechstunde und meine Gabel ist eh beim Gino ^^


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

Ach, ist deine Gabel etwa undicht?


----------



## toje (25. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach, ist deine Gabel etwa undicht?


 

moin,

klar ist die undicht...ist doch ein fuchs!!!


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> klar ist die undicht...ist doch ein fuchs!!!


Sagt der mit der Lyrik "no-step"...


----------



## toje (25. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sagt der mit der Lyrik "no-step"...


 

dual position bitte...wer fährt denn heut zu tage noch 2 step!?keine ahnung haste, aber das ist ja nix neues bei dir!!!


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> dual position bitte...wer fährt denn heut zu tage noch 2 step!?keine ahnung haste, aber das ist ja nix neues bei dir!!!



Dafür habe ich keine fahrenden Baustellen... Was´n mit fahren bei dir in dieser Woche?


----------



## DerC (25. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach, ist deine Gabel etwa undicht?


 
neeee, die leckt und ist feucht....


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> neeee, die leckt und ist feucht....



Wenigstens etwas bei dir, wa?!


----------



## BenderB (25. April 2012)

toje schrieb:


> dual position bitte...wer fährt denn heut zu tage noch 2 step!?keine ahnung haste, aber das ist ja nix neues bei dir!!!


Algengrütze, dann ist meine wohl kaputt 
zum Glück ist oben so ein kleiner Schalter, an dem ich den Defekt wenigstens minimieren kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (25. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenigstens etwas bei dir, wa?!


 
Gruß an Jill !!!


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Gruß an Jill !!!



Du befindest dich auf dem Holzweg, Jill hat erstmal Urlaub.


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

@ the C: Du lässt nach. Der Bender stalkt mich inzwischen besser als du! Was ist los?


----------



## DerC (25. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @ the C: Du lässt nach. Der Bender stalkt mich inzwischen besser als du! Was ist los?


 
Gäääääääääääähn....Moin

Tut mir ja auch Leid, aber ist der Nachtdienst, da bin ich immer sehr sehr Harmoniebedürftig Du Arsch, aber dass ist für Dich ungehobelten Staplerfahrer ja nen Fremdwort....


----------



## DerC (25. April 2012)

DP

Wie, fruchten Deine diversen "neuen" Foren etwa ??? ^^


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. April 2012)

Habe mein Video vom Samstag fertig 
Schreibt mal eure meinung drunter


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Gäääääääääääähn....Moin
> 
> Tut mir ja auch Leid, aber ist der Nachtdienst, da bin ich immer sehr sehr Harmoniebedürftig Du Arsch, aber dass ist für Dich ungehobelten Staplerfahrer ja nen Fremdwort....


Geht doch mit dir. Ich fühlte mich etwas vernachlässigt von dir, du Pfosten. 


DerC schrieb:


> DP
> 
> Wie, fruchten Deine diversen "neuen" Foren etwa ??? ^^


Si, señor.


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Schreibt mal eure meinung drunter


Sorry, besser nicht.


----------



## DerC (25. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sorry, besser nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


>



Watt gibbet da zu grinsen, he?!


----------



## Chrashem (25. April 2012)

Wie schaut denn die Wochenendplanung zum Thema Biken aus?


----------



## DerC (25. April 2012)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Wie schaut denn die Wochenendplanung zum Thema Biken aus?


 
Ich bin raus, Dienst Sa+So


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Wie schaut denn die Wochenendplanung zum Thema Biken aus?



Der bisherige Plan: Fr Tour oder ballern, Sa ballern und So CTF in Essen.


----------



## DerC (25. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der bisherige Plan: Fr Tour oder ballern, Sa ballern und So CTF in Essen.


 
Mit Lift ???


----------



## chaz (25. April 2012)

Eher hier. Muss ja nochmal was tun, fußfauler Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Tach zusammen.


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

Mahlzeit Ihr Klappspaten

@chaz
gut geschlafen im neuen Dress ????

chaz----dress ..... cool reimt sich


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Ihr Klappspaten
> 
> @chaz
> gut geschlafen im neuen Dress ????
> ...


Clown gefrühstückt? Oder hast du wieder lustige Experimente an wehrlosen Personen durchgeführt?


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Sorry C...habe die tägliche Beleidigung für dich vergessen, Honk!


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

jetzt ist wieder alles gut


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Ach ja (vielleicht geht´s dann noch besser): Halsabschneider!


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach ja (vielleicht geht´s dann noch besser): Halsabschneider!


 
Ey, das war nen Mitleidspreis, ich könnte mir Dein vor mir auf den knienrutschendesrumgeheule echt nicht mehr ansehen.


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Das hättest du wohl gern.....ich und vor dir in die Knie gehen...Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen... Bist ja schlimmer wie der Bunte.


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das hättest du wohl gern.....ich und vor dir in die Knie gehen...Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen... Bist ja schlimmer wie der Bunte.


 
was du schon wieder denkst.....


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Bei dir gehe ich immer vom Schlimmsten aus. Hast du was in deinem Köfferchen, was wach macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (26. April 2012)

moin, ihr säcke!

da ich ja am WE leider weg bin, wollte ich fragen, ob MORGEN noch jemand bock auf ne runde pumptrack fahren hat? edg wird wohl zu windig sein...
wetter soll ja ganz okay sein und wenn sich der regen jetzt erstmal zurück hält, kann man sicher ein bisschen fahren 
uhrzeit würd ich so rund 16uhr sagen, vielleicht ist es bis dahin was trockener  später geht natürlich auch!


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei dir gehe ich immer vom Schlimmsten aus. Hast du was in deinem Köfferchen, was wach macht?


 


ne, aber etwas was Dich schlafen läßt.....sehr lange schlafen läßt.....

sehr lange....muarharhar


----------



## BenderB (26. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ne, aber etwas was Dich schlafen läßt.....sehr lange schlafen läßt.....
> 
> sehr lange....muarharhar



schonmal drüber nachgedacht, sowas auf die nächste Tour mitzunehmen? Dazu ein Pusterohr und schon wird sich herausstellen, WER hier demnächst über WEN herzieht, weil er so langsam gefahren ist...


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Irgendwo her kenne ich doch diesen post....


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Wie schaut´s, Kinders? Morgen ballern?


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

Bin raus, Gabel ist erst Montag fertig


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Dann könnte das morgen Nachmittag ja richtig nett werden....


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

Ja aber ich komm mit'm Enduro


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Das war auf das "ich bin raus" bezogen, du Flachzange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

Deswegen ja du vollpfosten


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Wo willst du morgen denn hin, du Vollhorst?


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

Ist mir eigentlich egal , Hauptsache ich kann dir aufn Sack gehen


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Hilfe....


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

Aber nur vielleicht


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Droh mir nicht. 16 Uhr Berch, Qualle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (26. April 2012)

will wohl keiner pumptracken 
ist denn der "berch" gut von der innenstadt aus zu erreichen? kann man ein bisschen mit dem ht runterfahren? wollt mich morgen nicht umbringen, eher mal gucken, wie der fuß sich so macht.. 
könnt mir ja einen stadtteil nennen, wo das ist, gerne per PN, vielleicht krieg ichs ja hin


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

der_vierte schrieb:


> will wohl keiner pumptracken
> ist denn der "berch" gut von der innenstadt aus zu erreichen? kann man ein bisschen mit dem ht runterfahren? wollt mich morgen nicht umbringen, eher mal gucken, wie der fuß sich so macht..
> könnt mir ja einen stadtteil nennen, wo das ist, gerne per PN, vielleicht krieg ichs ja hin



HT geht klar. Rest kommt per PN.


----------



## DerC (26. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Droh mir nicht. 16 Uhr Berch, Qualle?


 
Spricht erstma nix dagegen, will aber erstmal die nächste Nacht abwarten.....


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Spricht erstma nix dagegen, will aber erstmal die nächste Nacht abwarten.....


----------



## Nils82 (26. April 2012)

Wenn ich morgen die Gabel schnell eingebaut bekomme, bin ich auch dabei.
Dann zeig ich euch erstmal wie man schlecht und langsam fährt


----------



## BenderB (26. April 2012)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen die Gabel schnell eingebaut bekomme, bin ich auch dabei.
> Dann zeig ich euch erstmal wie man schlecht und langsam fährt


oh, dann muss ich wohl nicht erscheinen (ja, ich habe extra nicht 'kommen' geschrieben, ihr Abstauber), wenn das schon wer anders übernimmt 
Falls Wetter und Laune es zulassen, würd ich auch gern schon eher hin...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. April 2012)

Hallllooo,

bin dank Win7 wieder online, die Reanimation meiner alten Gurke war erfolgreich...


----------



## chaz (26. April 2012)

Muddy ist wieder da!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Muddy ist wieder da!




Jau,

hast am Mittwoch doch noch was verpasst, hat nur zwischenzeitlich ein bischen gefisselt, hab die Jungs aus Woooppertal getroffen, war noch lustig...und die Gabel funzt jetzt bestens , die neue R2D2 ähhh.. C3Po oder so. ähnlich...


----------



## Deleted175796 (26. April 2012)

ich nochmal am nerven.
falls einer bock hat, bin ich um 16.30uhr am pumptrack, vll sieht man sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. April 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau,
> 
> hast am Mittwoch doch noch was verpasst, hat nur zwischenzeitlich ein bischen gefisselt...



Yo, Regenradar ist auch ein *********..... Egal, heute geht es auf die Piste!!!
Ach ja: Moin, ihr ...... (Beleidigung eurer Wahl einsetzen)!


----------



## Flugschueler (27. April 2012)

Moin moin, steht das mit 16 Uhr Ofen noch?
Wenn ja werde ich da auch mal eine Runde vorbeikommen.


----------



## chaz (27. April 2012)

Du? Hier? Yepp. Steht noch!


----------



## DerC (27. April 2012)

Bin raus für heudde


----------



## Kayya (27. April 2012)

ach C wasen los? 

ich werde auch vorbei kommen wird aber wohl etwas später...


----------



## chaz (27. April 2012)

Ist 'ne Lusche.  Da machste nix.


----------



## BenderB (27. April 2012)

Ach Sche¡ße, ich kann am Sonntag doch nicht mitkommen und werde deswegen dann heute ne Tour fahren statt zum Berch  verf¡ckter Bockm¡st


----------



## chaz (27. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ach Sche¡ße, ich kann am Sonntag doch nicht mitkommen und werde deswegen dann heute ne Tour fahren statt zum Berch  verf¡ckter Bockm¡st


----------



## DerC (27. April 2012)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Leuten die nachts schlafen muss ich arbeiten und da ich noch 2 Nachtdienste vor mir hab bin ich raus :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. April 2012)

Was´n mit Sonntag bei dir? Luscht du da auch rum?


----------



## Kayya (27. April 2012)

ach mist der tierarztbesuch hat doch länger gedauert ich fahr gleich dann mit dem kleinen rad ne runde in den park


----------



## DerC (27. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n mit Sonntag bei dir? Luscht du da auch rum?


 
gääähn....moin ihr fußvölker
keine ahnung, haben erst Freitag und Sonntag ist erst in nach 2x 12Std Nachtdienst....


----------



## chaz (27. April 2012)

Schwächel mal nicht so.


----------



## DerC (27. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schwächel mal nicht so.


 
Hab ich von Dir


----------



## chaz (27. April 2012)

Ich habe in der Schule aber aufgepasst und KEINEN Nachtdienst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Yo, regenradar ist auch ein *********..... Egal, heute geht es auf die Piste!!!
> Ach ja: Moin, ihr ...... (Beleidigung eurer Wahl einsetzen)!




Hey wasn los?, gehen Dir die Beschimpfungen aus?

wird Zeit dass wir Dich mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen ...geht ja nich weiter so, das Geschwächel....

Was ist mit Dienstag ???...Winterberg.....lechz ...hechel...???


----------



## DerC (28. April 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey wasn los?, gehen Dir die Beschimpfungen aus?
> 
> wird Zeit dass wir Dich mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen ...geht ja nich weiter so, das Geschwächel....
> 
> Was ist mit Dienstag ???...Winterberg.....lechz ...hechel...???


 
JaJaJaJa>Ja und nochmal jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chaz (28. April 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey wasn los?, gehen Dir die Beschimpfungen aus?
> 
> wird Zeit dass wir Dich mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen ...geht ja nich weiter so, das Geschwächel....


Für´s rumluschen ist doch the C zuständig.


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dienstag ???...Winterberg.....lechz ...hechel...???


Dabei! 9 Uhr am Lift!


DerC schrieb:


> JaJaJaJa>Ja und nochmal jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Schrei nicht so laut!

Und damit ihr euch nicht so vernachlässigt fühlt: Moin, ihr Flachzangen!


----------



## chaz (28. April 2012)

Was´n eigentlich mit heute? Jemand Lust auf ein wenig ballern?


----------



## Nils82 (28. April 2012)

Bin dabei. Wann und wo?


----------



## chaz (28. April 2012)

13 Uhr Berch?


----------



## Kayya (28. April 2012)

hab nen dickes knie bin raus


----------



## chaz (28. April 2012)

Pumpen gewesen?


----------



## Nils82 (28. April 2012)

Alles klar.


----------



## BenderB (28. April 2012)

Tach zusammen!
Was muss man eigentlich so etwa für nen gescheiten Sattel für ein Enduro ausgeben? Nur mal so ganz grob?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (28. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Pumpen gewesen?



so sieht es aus! =)

hm wollte eigentlich nach winterberg heute


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. April 2012)

Chrashem schrieb:


> @ Mud-Schlucker wie sieht das Wetter bei euch aus? Meinste am Ofen ist es fahrbar?



War grad in Holzen , der Wald war voll sickig, aber am Ofen ist es meist trockener!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 13 Uhr Berch?




Ey,

heute is Rock in den Ruinen Ihr Schnösel !!!

mit Killing Joke und Sir Hannes mit den Idiots, da geht man doch nich biken!


----------



## chaz (28. April 2012)

Doch!


----------



## chaz (28. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> Was muss man eigentlich so etwa für nen gescheiten Sattel für ein Enduro ausgeben? Nur mal so ganz grob?
> Danke!



Kommt auf den Arsch an.


----------



## hugecarl (28. April 2012)

Was geht morgen ?


----------



## chaz (28. April 2012)

CTF in Essen geht morgen.


----------



## Chrashem (28. April 2012)

War heute ne schöne kleine Runde mit dem Chaz und dem Nils


----------



## BillyTheKid (28. April 2012)

Hey Leute ist jemand von euch morgen in willingen?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (28. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> CTF in Essen geht morgen.



Besser nich


----------



## BenderB (28. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> CTF in Essen geht morgen.


Bin morgen doch am Start! 
Treffen? Wann? Wo?


----------



## DerC (28. April 2012)

Dienstag soll es wieder regnen......


----------



## indian66 (29. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Bin morgen doch am Start!
> Treffen? Wann? Wo?



Wann und wo?
Bin um halb 10 vor Ort. (hoffe ich)


----------



## BenderB (29. April 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wann und wo?
> Bin um halb 10 vor Ort. (hoffe ich)


Okay, dann versuche ich auch um halb zehn da zu sein. Rufe dann an, wenn ich da bin, also pack Dein handy ein.
Holger? Auch noch am Start? Dann stell Dein Handy nicht auf lautlos, bevor es losgeht


----------



## indian66 (29. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Okay, dann versuche ich auch um halb zehn da zu sein. Rufe dann an, wenn ich da bin, also pack Dein handy ein.
> Holger? Auch noch am Start? Dann stell Dein Handy nicht auf lautlos, bevor es losgeht



Mach ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. April 2012)

Wir sehen uns vor Ort, Mädels.


----------



## BenderB (29. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


>


----------



## DerC (29. April 2012)

Viel Spass wünsch ich euch...ihr Flachzangen


----------



## chaz (29. April 2012)

Pfosten.


----------



## DerC (29. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Pfosten.


 
Voll-Pfosten bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein....

Würd Euch heute ja gern begleiten, aber hab gehört da gibts keine Lifte


----------



## Kayya (29. April 2012)

bin ab 13:30 am Berch. hat wer lust? oder sind alle bei der ctf asselei?


----------



## BenderB (29. April 2012)

Singletrail-Paradies Essen 
@Tom: wurd es auf der großen Runde noch besser?


----------



## chaz (29. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Voll-Pfosten bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein....
> 
> Würd Euch heute ja gern begleiten, aber hab gehört da gibts keine Lifte



Vollpfosten!

Mir hat´s in Essen wieder Spaß gemacht. Der Preis für die lustigste, lauteste und mit Sicherheit beliebteste Gruppe geht an:
Indian, Bender, Norman et moi.


----------



## BenderB (29. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Vollpfosten!
> 
> Mir hat´s in Essen wieder Spaß gemacht. Der Preis für die lustigste, lauteste und mit Sicherheit beleibteste Gruppe geht an:
> Indian, Bender, Norman et moi.



Bel*ei*bteste oder Bel*ie*bteste?!! 
Ich würd ja sagen "Tippfehler", aber bei Dir bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, Dir trau ich ja alles zu


----------



## chaz (29. April 2012)

Ups. Schon korrigiert. Für dich Qualle dann den Pokal für den beleibtesten Fahrer. Außer Konkurrenz natürlich...der C war ja nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. April 2012)

Was´n jetzt mit Dienstag, Mädels? Wibe, Warstein oder hier ballern?


----------



## DerC (29. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n jetzt mit Dienstag, Mädels? Wibe, Warstein oder hier ballern?


 
Wibe oder Warstein


----------



## chaz (29. April 2012)

Denke, dass Wibe recht voll wird. Schliesse mich der Mehrheit an.


----------



## DerC (29. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Denke, dass Wibe recht voll wird. Schliesse mich der Mehrheit an.


  ist ja ganz was neues..biste noch krank ??? oder bei der tour aufn kopp gefallen ??? nicht dass ich mir sorgen machen muss


----------



## chaz (29. April 2012)

Hast recht...also Warstein!


----------



## DerC (29. April 2012)

Schön dass du einlenkst, also Willingen


----------



## chaz (29. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Schön dass du einlenkst, also Warstein.


----------



## Goldemar (29. April 2012)

Edit .asst nicht zum Thema!


----------



## indian66 (29. April 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Singletrail-Paradies Essen
> @Tom: wurd es auf der großen Runde noch besser?



Nö Ihr vorzeitigabbrecher. 
Haben aber den Wolfgang noch getroffen. 
Der hat uns dann noch ne flowige Abfahrt mit n Paar Drops und Sprüngen gezeigt! 
Der Rest war wie gehabt. 65km mit 1533hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. April 2012)

Tach, ihr Flachpfeifen. Ihr habt doofe Ohren. Wtf is Wolfgang?


----------



## Chrashem (30. April 2012)

Ich hätte am Dienstag und Donnerstag Lust auf hier ne Runde ballern.


----------



## BenderB (30. April 2012)

Mooooin zusammen!
Ich glaube ich habe gestern das falsche Rad in meinen Bulli gepackt. Da muss es zu einer Verwechslung gekommen sein!  Denn als ich losgefahren bin, hatte ich ein schwarzes Canyon. Heute morgen mache ich die Garage auf, und dann steht da ein lehm-farbendes Canyon!! Zum Glück ist wenigstens die Gabel okay, also mit zwei Rohren


----------



## indian66 (30. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, ihr Flachpfeifen. Ihr habt doofe Ohren. Wtf is Wolfgang?



Moooiin
Wolfgang=Wozibo 
Unscheinbar, schnell, top Techniker, kennt jeden Trail


----------



## chaz (30. April 2012)

Sei froh, dass du keine gepresste Grillkohle fährst. Das verträgt sich ja nicht mit Modder.


----------



## chaz (30. April 2012)

Für den übergewichtigen Rettungstypen: Lass uns mal morgen besser nach Warstein fahren. Wibe ist wohl etwas arg voll. Habe ein Bild von der heutigen Liftschlange gesehen. Muss nicht sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. April 2012)

@all: Mein Lieblingsrettungssanitöter et moi fahren morgen nach Warstein. Sind so um kurz vor zehn vor Ort. Mag sonst noch wer? Und nein...ich habe keinen Platz im Auto frei. Ich lasse mich chauffieren.


----------



## Chrashem (30. April 2012)

Ne für Warstein bin ich draußen, ich muss morgen die Karre meiner Freundin für die HU fertig machen. 

Wie schaut es Donnerstag aus?


----------



## chaz (30. April 2012)

Frag Mittwoch.


----------



## Nils82 (30. April 2012)

Wir sehen uns dann morgen um kurz vor 10 am Lift. Fahr aber schon so gegen 14 Uhr zurück.


----------



## Goldemar (30. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Vollpfosten!
> 
> Mir hat´s in Essen wieder Spaß gemacht. Der Preis für die lustigste, lauteste und mit Sicherheit beliebteste Gruppe geht an:
> Indian, Bender, Norman et moi.


Und neue Freunde hast du auch! (zwar Leselegasteniker aber man darf ja nicht wählerisch sein)


----------



## DerC (30. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @all: Mein Lieblingsrettungssanitöter et moi fahren morgen nach Warstein. Sind so um kurz vor zehn vor Ort. Mag sonst noch wer? Und nein...ich habe keinen Platz im Auto frei. Ich lasse mich chauffieren.


 
Du bist soooon Schleimlappen..... aber is klar dass du hinten sitz, vorne sitz mein Ego und meine Speiseeis.....


----------



## DerC (30. April 2012)

Achso, bin um 9.00 bei dir...nicht viertel vor


----------



## chaz (30. April 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Du bist soooon Schleimlappen..... aber is klar dass du hinten sitz, vorne sitz mein Ego und meine Speiseeis.....



Das hässliche Dingen schmeiss ich raus. Und dein Ego packe ich ins Handschuhfach.


DerC schrieb:


> Achso, bin um 9.00 bei dir...nicht viertel vor


Watt denn? Der alte Herr braucht seinen Schlaf. Lass mal Jill in Ruhe, dann wird das auch mit viertel vor was, Dumpfbacke.


----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

Goldemar schrieb:


> Und neue Freunde hast du auch! (zwar *Leselegasteniker* aber man darf ja nicht wählerisch sein)


----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

Moin, ihr Nasen! Bis gleich in Warstein. Und nein....es regnet dort nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

Was sitzt denn der Typ auf meinem Rad?


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)

Moin ihr Labellolutscher.....

Jepp, um neun bin ich da....


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)

GEILER TAG HEUTE..Danke Jungs


----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> GEILER TAG HEUTE..Danke Jungs



Yo, war sehr sehr geil.  Wo bleiben die Vids?


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

Alter! Sieht krass aus.


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)

Aber gut ab gerollt.....
Hab grad mal die anderen Vids gesichtet....bei dem einen sieht's fast so aus als ob ich über den Wallride fahre....


----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

Sehen will!!!


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)

Ich installier grad das Programm . Kennst du ne Seite für gute muke? GEMA frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

Musst du dich mal durchsuchen: http://www.medienpaedagogik-praxis.de/kostenlose-medien/freie-musik/ Und jetzt gib Gas!


----------



## indian66 (1. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> GEILER TAG HEUTE..Danke Jungs



Auf jeden!!!!
Danke das ihr die Crosscountry-Sektion habt mitfahren lassen 
live sah die Rolle deutlich spektakulärer aus 
Alle Daumen wieder im Lot?


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub JILL ist verletzt, fällt für heute aufjedenfall aUS


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> musst du dich mal durchsuchen: http://www.medienpaedagogik-praxis.de/kostenlose-medien/freie-musik/ und jetzt gib gas!


 in arbeit


----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich glaub JILL ist verletzt, fällt für heute aufjedenfall aUS



Und die Schwester?


----------



## indian66 (1. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und die Schwester?



Scheint als hätten beide was abgekriegt...auweia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

Ach, der testet bestimmt grade...


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach, der testet bestimmt grade...


 
ich arbeite an den filmchen ihr clowns...
 aber jetzt mach ich ne rauchpause, habta nun


----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ich arbeite an den filmchen ihr clowns...


Tittenfilme und Jills Schwester?


----------



## DerC (1. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tittenfilme und Jills Schwester?


 
So,bist ja off..besuch von JILL ???

Hab mal was zusammen gestellt, funzt mit meinem Programm aber nicht so gut.....


----------



## Deleted175796 (1. Mai 2012)

nabend,
nach knapp 50std arbeit in 4 tagen bin ich dann auch wieder zuhause... 
kallenhardt wäre ich ja zu gern ebenso gefahren (oder überhaupt auf dem rad gewesen), aber das müssen wir wohl nachholen 
wollt mich nur mal melden und falls jemand in der woche bock hat ne kleine feierabendrunde zu drehen, ich hätte bock...!
netten gruß,
kalle


----------



## chaz (2. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> So,bist ja off..besuch von JILL ???
> 
> Hab mal was zusammen gestellt, funzt mit meinem Programm aber nicht so gut.....


Jill hat schon gepennt, die Sau.  Und ich auch. Das Ergebnis eines tollen Tages!  Die Wallrides von dir sehen gut aus!


----------



## chaz (2. Mai 2012)

Morgen ´ne kleine Tour, Mädels?


----------



## BenderB (2. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen ´ne kleine Tour, Mädels?


wenn Du mit 'kleine Tour' auch wirklich ne kleine Tour meinst, melde ich Interesse an. Noch keine feste Zusage, aber Interesse!


----------



## chaz (2. Mai 2012)

Natürlich meine ich eine kleine Tour. Muss ja auch eventuell auf the C Rücksicht nehmen. Der musste sich ja gestern etwas selbst zerstören.


----------



## BenderB (2. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich eine kleine Tour. Muss ja auch eventuell auf the C Rücksicht nehmen. Der musste sich ja gestern etwas selbst zerstören.


Das habe ich allerdings auch getan, nur anders 
Hopp in Kopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Mai 2012)

Diese Nebenwirkungen verschwinden aber schneller. Der Salto vom C sah schon gut nach "Aua" aus...


----------



## indian66 (2. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Diese Nebenwirkungen verschwinden aber schneller. Der Salto vom C sah schon gut nach "Aua" aus...



Hörte sich sogar nach "aua" an


----------



## chaz (2. Mai 2012)

Gehört habe ich da nix. Da lobe ich mir den O-Ton von seiner gefilmten Double-Panik-Bremse, an der ja, wie wir alle wissen, der Toje schuld gewesen ist.


----------



## chaz (2. Mai 2012)

Tour muss ich morgen aber canceln. Aber Freitag hätte ich wohl Lust, Zeit, Laune....


----------



## indian66 (2. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tour muss ich morgen aber canceln. Aber Freitag hätte ich wohl Lust, Zeit, Laune....



Schade, 
morgen wirds trocken, Freitag nich, 
morgen hab´ ich Zeit, Freitag nich.


----------



## DerC (2. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Schade,
> morgen wirds trocken, Freitag nich,
> morgen hab´ ich Zeit, Freitag nich.


 
Ich bin raus, hab Nacken und Hand....


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2012)

Moin, Mädels!
@ C: Gute Besserung, Jonge!


----------



## indian66 (3. Mai 2012)

Tach auch!
Jo von mir auch beste Besserung!
Bis zum WE wird datt schon wieder!!


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich sollte man doch meinen, er hat genug Biopanzer am Körper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2012)

Könnte heute doch mit einer ruhigen Runde klappen. So ab 17.30 Uhr...


----------



## indian66 (3. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Könnte heute doch mit einer ruhigen Runde klappen. So ab 17.30 Uhr...


Könnte klappen.
Da sach ich später nochmal watt dazu.


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2012)

So, watt denn nu?


----------



## BenderB (3. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> So, watt denn nu?


Ja toll, *JETZT* bin ich schon anders verplant


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2012)

War ´ne schöne entspannte Runde. Was geht eigentlich am We?


----------



## Nils82 (3. Mai 2012)

Kallwes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre ja für Sonntag Krefeld.


----------



## Nils82 (3. Mai 2012)

Morgen Nachmittag erstmal AS?


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2012)

Nicht, weil: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104170&wahl=vorhersage
Bremse schon dran?


----------



## Nils82 (3. Mai 2012)

Sonntag OK. Wohin schaun wir mal.


----------



## chaz (3. Mai 2012)

Krefeld. Da ist es fast trocken und die Strecke trocknet schnell ab.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Mai 2012)

Wie wärs denn mit Samstag????

Warstein wär nich schlecht...oder solls da wieder siffen??


----------



## chaz (4. Mai 2012)

Moin. Für Samstag bin ich raus. Und es soll da siffen.


----------



## DerC (4. Mai 2012)

Moin....


----------



## Deleted175796 (4. Mai 2012)

auch moin,
bin ab 14 uhr am pumptrack mit der kamera bewaffnet, bevor der große regen kommt, schade ums wochenende... vielleicht hat ja jemand bock die kleinen räder auszufahren


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2012)

Moin, ihr Muschis (in Vertretung für Toje  )! Was geht morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (5. Mai 2012)

moin
kommt aufs Wetter an.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Mai 2012)

Soll ja Mittags trocken sein, daher ne kleine Runde Ofen...denke ich


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2012)

Dafür.


----------



## DerC (5. Mai 2012)

Mir egal


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2012)

Du mich auch! High noon Berch?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du mich auch! High noon Berch?


Klingt gut!


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Klingt gut!



Sauber!


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit
..... Berch bin ich raus, dreh ne kleine Runde mit meiner Holden


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> ..... Berch bin ich raus, dreh ne kleine Runde mit meiner Holden




Werd nachher noch ne Runde an den Ofen, hier hats langsam aufgehört zu regnen, vielleicht sieht man sich gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

War grade am Berch, ihr Schönwetterfahrer (ist doch eigentlich mein Job)! Waren muddy conditions. War aber trotzdem gut! Was'n mit Dienstag, Mädels? Ballern?


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War grade am Berch, ihr Schönwetterfahrer (ist doch eigentlich mein Job)! Waren muddy conditions. War aber trotzdem gut! Was'n mit Dienstag, Mädels? Ballern?


 
Ja Winterberg oder Willingen....


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

Klappt nicht. Muss arbeiten.


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

Mir egal, ich auch


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

ab wann kann sie denn ?


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

16.30 Uhr frühestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (6. Mai 2012)

Gibt es in Dortmund Strecken die Bigbike Tauglich sind (hochschieben und Runterfahren)?

Ich will keine Koordinaten oder Adressen haben. Am liebsten wäre es wenn jemand mitkommt zum zeigen der/des Spots. Wenn es geht nächsten Samstag.


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, gibt es. Schaue einfach öfter hier rein, dann wird sich bestimmt was ergeben.


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Gibt es in Dortmund Strecken die Bigbike Tauglich sind (hochschieben und Runterfahren)?
> 
> Ich will keine Koordinaten oder Adressen haben. Am liebsten wäre es wenn jemand mitkommt zum zeigen der/des Spots. Wenn es geht nächsten Samstag.


 

da bin ich nicht da, bin schön im Harz ballern


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> da bin ich nicht da, bin schön im Harz ballern



Herpes sollst du kriegen!


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Herpes sollst du kriegen!


 
Da hab ich jetzt aber mehr erwartet......


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

Sackläuse? Ewige Inkontinenz und Impotenz? Inkompetent bist du ja schon...


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh das geht runter wie Öl


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

Gern geschehen. Helfe doch gerne.


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

Dann hilf mir doch nochmal....
Das schwarze SX was wir in Warstein gesehen haben, weiß du welches Modeljahr das war ????


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

War es das hier? http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2010&sid=10SXTrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

Hm....hätte ich jetzt auch getippt.....nen 2010er... aber irgendwie hatte ich das aus Warstein in ganz schwarz in Erinnerung....


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

Dann schaue doch ins Speiseeis-Archiv: Fauler Sack!


----------



## DerC (6. Mai 2012)

Jooooooooooooooonge.....hab ich längst....
Ist das 2010er in black eloxiert, die Decals sind in natura nicht soo deutlich zu sehen wie auf den Bildern.....
Hab ich eigentlich schon den Harz erwähnt ?????


----------



## chaz (6. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Jooooooooooooooonge.....hab ich längst....
> Ist das 2010er...


Sag ich doch.


DerC schrieb:


> ..
> Hab ich eigentlich schon den Harz erwähnt ?????


Nein, mach doch mal.


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

Moin, Mädels!


----------



## DerC (7. Mai 2012)

Moin....
Berch geht morgen wohl klar.....


----------



## indian66 (7. Mai 2012)

Mooin!
Wasn mit heute?
Wird trocken und sonnig!!!


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

Heute bin ich raus. Aber morgen bin ich am Start.


----------



## indian66 (7. Mai 2012)

Morgen morgen nur nicht heute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (7. Mai 2012)

Moin!
Downhill ist mir derzeit zu langweilig, ich geh heute zum Zahnarzt! Yeah, HARDCORE-BENDER!!!!!
Noch ne kurze Frage: ist bald jemand im Harz unterwegs? Das wäre ja geradezu beneidenswert 
Tüdelüh....


----------



## DerC (7. Mai 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Noch ne kurze Frage: ist bald jemand im Harz unterwegs? Das wäre ja geradezu beneidenswert
> Tüdelüh....


 

ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH


----------



## BenderB (7. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH


o*ch* m*a*n, dass ist ja *z*uuu cool. Hast Du es gut.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass irgendjemand hier bestimmt neidisch ist


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Morgen morgen nur nicht heute ...


ICH war ja gestern....


BenderB schrieb:


> Moin!
> Downhill ist mir derzeit zu langweilig, ich geh heute zum Zahnarzt!


Auch ein schönes Hobby. Kannst aber auch zu mir in die Werkstatt kommen. Bohren etc. kann ich auch....


BenderB schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage: ist bald jemand im Harz unterwegs?


Ja, die andere Qualle.


DerC schrieb:


> ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH


Habe eben den Harzer Regentanz gemacht....


BenderB schrieb:


> o*ch* m*a*n, dass ist ja *z*uuu cool. Hast Du es gut.
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass irgendjemand hier bestimmt neidisch ist


Ach quatsch...ich gönne dem kleinen stalker ein paar Tage Ruhe vor mir. Er ist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.


----------



## BenderB (7. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auch ein schönes Hobby. Kannst aber auch zu mir in die Werkstatt kommen. Bohren etc. kann ich auch....


kommt drauf an, wie Deine "Zahnarzt"-Helferinnen aussehen 



chaz schrieb:


> Ach quatsch...ich gönne dem kleinen stalker ein paar Tage Ruhe vor mir. Er ist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.


wie kommst Du nur darauf, dass ich Dich gemeint haben könnte?


----------



## DerC (7. Mai 2012)

Ach wat freu ich mich morgen aufn Berch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

Jaaahaaaaa!


----------



## DerC (7. Mai 2012)

Soll ich dir morgen mal die passenden Handschuhe für deine neue Kombi mitbringen ???
Kosten aber richtig...weißte ja


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, wie Deine "Zahnarzt"-Helferinnen aussehen


Tragen Blaumann und sind behaart. Geschmack getroffen?


BenderB schrieb:


> wie kommst Du nur darauf, dass ich Dich gemeint haben könnte?


Männliche Intuition...


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Soll ich dir morgen mal die passenden Handschuhe für deine neue Kombi mitbringen ???
> Kosten aber richtig...weißte ja


Bring mal mit den shit, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass meine filigranen Hände da rein passen, wo deine Wurstfinger anscheinend passen.


----------



## BenderB (7. Mai 2012)

schon gesehen? witzig:


----------



## BenderB (7. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tragen Blaumann und sind behaart. Geschmack getroffen?


passt! aber nur, wenn sie seit mindestens einer Woche nicht geduscht haben...


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> passt! aber nur, wenn sie seit mindestens einer Woche nicht geduscht haben...


Das kann ich nicht garantieren, aber etwas Ältöl könnte gehen...


----------



## DerC (7. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bring mal mit den shit, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass meine filigranen Hände da rein passen, wo deine Wurstfinger anscheinend passen.


 
Du glaubst garnicht wo meine zarten Fingerchen überall reinpassen...und wenn ich ein Fäustchen mache sogar in dein Gesicht.....


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Du glaubst garnicht wo meine zarten Fingerchen überall reinpassen...und wenn ich ein Fäustchen mache sogar in dein Gesicht.....



Mausefäustchen...


----------



## DerC (7. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hulkfäustchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

Bei ´ner Tour kommt die Gesichtsfarbe manchmal hin....


----------



## DerC (7. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei ´ner Tour kommt die Gesichtsfarbe manchmal hin....


 
Ok, die Runde geht heute an Dich...hab jetzt keine Lust mehr...


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Mai 2012)

War gestern auch noch mit Nilsemann am Berch...war echt rutschig..., natürlich den Anlieger vorm Ktater verkackt und was wohl??? Platten hinten !, das hat meine Laune mal wieder nach oben getrieben...und dann noch mein Schimpanso-schaltwerk, das bei Matsch und Dreck immer rumzickt wie, sone kleine Gemse....son Hals hatte ich !, nach 4 Abfahrten haben wir uns vom Haken gezogen...nachdem es wieder mit Dauerregen anfing..


----------



## DerC (7. Mai 2012)

Wat hätt ich jetzt Lust.....


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2012)

@ Muddy: http://www.vollgummi.com/main.html
@ das C: Nice pic! Auch wieder hin will!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2012)

Ach ja.... Tach, ihr Nasen. Bleibt es bei 16.30 Uhr am Berch?


----------



## DerC (8. Mai 2012)

Waldmanns Heil liebe Bergabgemeinde  

Ich würd sagen 16.60 steht


----------



## Kayya (8. Mai 2012)

ich werde nach der Hundeschule wohl mit dem tourenrad zum berch rüber kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (8. Mai 2012)

Wer hat die Wolken bestellt ???? Wenn es regnet bin ich raus


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2012)

Weichei.


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2012)

Bin etwas später am Berch.


----------



## DerC (8. Mai 2012)

Bring den Weti für vorne mit.....


----------



## indian66 (8. Mai 2012)

Manomann war dat geil heute...
Danke Leudde für den Hammernachmittag.
Genau davon will ich meeeeehr, son obergriffiger Boden, so nette vorfahrer, und überhaupt.
Genau richtig für den hochroller


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Bring den Weti für vorne mit.....



Hatte ich...im Auto. Und das war auch gut so.


indian66 schrieb:


> Manomann war dat geil heute...
> Danke Leudde für den Hammernachmittag.
> Genau davon will ich meeeeehr, son obergriffiger Boden, so nette vorfahrer, und überhaupt.
> Genau richtig für den hochroller


War super geil heute. Genau das, was mir der Arzt verschrieben hat. 

P.S. Der C hat Wurstfinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (8. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hatte ich...im Auto. Und das war auch gut so.
> 
> War super geil heute. Genau das, was mir der Arzt verschrieben hat.
> 
> P.S. Der C ist einfach der geilste, auch wenn er heute nur kurz da war.


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2012)

Du nimmst doch Drogen.


----------



## indian66 (8. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du nimmst doch Drogen.



sonst kann man es mit uns ja auch nich aushalten


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wat hätt ich jetzt Lust.....




SCHÖNES PIC DAS  !!!!!   Ich will auch......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Muddy: http://www.vollgummi.com/main.html
> @ das C: Nice pic! Auch wieder hin will!!!




Kann man da auch den Luftdruck regulieren oder gibt es nur Steinhart????


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Mai 2012)

Watt is mit morgen, wollte so gegen 16.30-17.00 Uhr zum Berch....jemand dabei??


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute wollte euch nur mal kurz durchgeben das am We in Essen in  der Stadt (Sa+So) nen Fourcross Rennen ist. Denke ist nach nen schönen  Bike Vormittag doch nen netter Abschluss.


----------



## indian66 (9. Mai 2012)

Moin Mädels!


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels!



Tach, Kinders!


indian66 schrieb:


> sonst kann man es mit uns ja auch nich aushalten


Soooo schlimm sind wir doch gar nicht. Hoffe ich...


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kann man da auch den Luftdruck regulieren oder gibt es nur Steinhart????


Nix mit Luft. Vollgummi! Wahrscheinlich erweitert so´n Ding noch etwas die Zugstufeneinstellung. Da geht man nach ´ner harten Landung wahrscheinlich ab wie´n Flummi....


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt is mit morgen, wollte so gegen 16.30-17.00 Uhr zum Berch....jemand dabei??


Nö, weil: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104170&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## DerC (9. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen Ihr Muschis....

Was geht ??? Ne kleine Tour gleich ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Was geht ??? Ne kleine Tour gleich ????


Wohl eher nicht. Soll ja nachher wieder schiffen.


----------



## DerC (9. Mai 2012)

Deswegen ja auch gleich....Kollege


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2012)

Da ich normale Arbeitszeiten habe, fällt "gleich" mal aus. Musst mit deinem Ego alleine fahren, Mausefäustchen.


----------



## DerC (9. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit die Damen

hat jemand von Euch noch nen 9fach Shifter von Sram irgendwo rumliegen ????


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2012)

Haste wieder alles putt gemacht?


----------



## Deleted175796 (9. Mai 2012)

jemand sonntag bock auf warstein?

muss wieder die ganzen langen wochenenden komplett durcharbeiten und am WE solls "tauglich" werden... wird zwar frisch, aber sonnig und nicht sonderlich windig!


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2012)

Wäre wohl dabei, wenn´s Wetter passt.


----------



## DerC (9. Mai 2012)

Thale Thale Thale !!!! ;-)

@Balsa-man
Haste einen oder nicht ????


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2012)

Im Harz regnet es. Nö, nur ´nen 8-fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

Moin, Mädels! Auch einen guten Morgen an die Randgruppe!


----------



## BenderB (10. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin meine Lieben... und chaz... und toje... und derC...


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

@Bender: Was´n mit dir am WE mit Warstein? Und Toje (Antwort kann ich mir fast denken)? Und Indian? Etc....


----------



## indian66 (10. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Was´n mit dir am WE mit Warstein? Und Toje (Antwort kann ich mir fast denken)? Und Indian? Etc....



Tach die Damen!
Sonntag bin ich raus, muss schon wieder feiern 
Sa für alles offen. Viell die angedachte fette "mit allen Trails" Runde Richtung Witten???
Wetter wird perfekt, kühl, sonnig und trocken.


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

Samstag wollte ich ´ne Krabbelgruppentour beim Treff fahren. Und Sonntag dann nach Warstein.


----------



## DerC (10. Mai 2012)

Du willst doch eh nur nach Möpsen Ausschau halten

Moin zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Du willst doch eh nur nach *Möpsen *Ausschau halten
> 
> Moin zusammen



Tach. Nee...für die Hunde habe ich Besuchsrecht.


----------



## BenderB (10. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Was´n mit dir am WE mit Warstein? Und Toje (Antwort kann ich mir fast denken)? Und Indian? Etc....


Bei aktuellem Kenntnisstand könnte ich nur am Samstag. 
Lust hätte ich auch. Nur mein Zahn randaliert sobald ich mich bewege. Aber vielleicht ist das bis Samstag auch wieder besser oder ich pack ne handvoll Ibus ein.


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Mai 2012)

Na Leute ist das mal nen Bike?!?!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=380436841075


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe nix.


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Mai 2012)

Oh sorry muss ich nochmal suchen, ist bei ebay nen Demo 9 mit Super Monster, das Teil sieht aus uns so billig nur 4999Euro will der Typ dafür!!!!


----------



## DerC (10. Mai 2012)

Moin Mädels, sorry, aber für ne Tour bin ich heute nicht zu haben. Bin jetzt erst @home und muss dringend ins Bett....


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

Schöne Träume von diversen doubles wünsche ich dir.


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

Ups!!!


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2012)

tja, wenn man auf ne Funbox springt, sollte man schnell genug sein


----------



## Chrashem (10. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand noch eine Stütze einem Durchmesser von 30.9 für einen I-Beam Sattel mit mindestens 310 Länge  übrig? 
Oder eine Stütze mit den Daten zusammen mit einem brauchbaren Sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (10. Mai 2012)

Sonntag nicht lieber nach Willingen? Wollte mit Frau hin und ne Freundin aus Augsburg ist auch da.


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

Und?


----------



## DerC (10. Mai 2012)

Foto?


----------



## chaz (10. Mai 2012)

Und ich so: Häh?


----------



## DerC (11. Mai 2012)

Wie war die Tour heute ???????????????????????????????????????ß


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2012)

Tach. War nicht auf´n Bock. Wird sich aber heute ändern. Und morgen. Und übermorgen.


----------



## indian66 (11. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## toje (11. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Bender: Was´n mit dir am WE mit Warstein? Und Toje (Antwort kann ich mir fast denken)? Und Indian? Etc....


 

moin,

wie ist denn meine antwort!?

und was ist mit dem corsa passiert...war der auf dem neuen slopestyle in wibe unterwegs!? 

ach ja... meld mich wieder zurück aus dem urlaub.nachdem ich gestern schon vom kira was zu hören bekommen habe.


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2012)

Du und Warstein? Ihr werdet bestimmt gute Freunde..... Okay, auf den Freeride und den Funride würde ich dich ja noch bekommen. Für den DH kannst du dir ja ´nen E-Bike leihen....
Der Fahrer des Corsas hatte wohl die Wahl zwischen Baum und springen. In meinen Augen hat er die richtige Entscheidung getroffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (11. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du und Warstein? Ihr werdet bestimmt gute Freunde..... Okay, auf den Freeride und den Funride würde ich dich ja noch bekommen. Für den DH kannst du dir ja ´nen E-Bike leihen....


 
nix da, so. ist muttertag.was bist du nur für eine herzlose sau.lieber in den bikepark als die mutti auf händen tragen an ihrem ehrentag. tztztz


----------



## BenderB (11. Mai 2012)

Aaaarrrgggghhh, ich habe gestern versucht unseren Track-Log von der letzten Tour auf mein Garmin zu kopieren, muss dabei aber irgendwas falsche gemacht haben oder falsch abgebogen sein...


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2012)

@Toje: Du willst dich doch nur ein weiteres Jahr bei Mutti zum Mittagessen einladen... 
@Bender: Ist aber nicht die Halde in Brackel, oder?


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2012)

Sollte es heute Nachmittag aufhören zu schütten, dann wäre ich für 'ne c-kompatibele Tour zu haben.


----------



## DerC (11. Mai 2012)

Aaaaaaach wie schade....da nimmst du einmal Rücksicht auf mich...sorry, bin ab Nachmittags Richtung Norden unterwegs.....

Ach ja, bevor ich die höflichkeiten vergesse...F*ck Dich


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2012)

Ah, endlich herrscht hier wieder ein vernünftiger Ton, du pummelige Flachzange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2012)

Das Wetter suckx. Ich klemme mir das heute.


----------



## DerC (11. Mai 2012)

Du kannst dir mal so einiges anderes klemmen.....

Tschüssss Mädels, bis Sonntag




T-H-A-L-E !!!!


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2012)

Sagte ich eigentlich schon, dass in Thale am Sonntag die Welt untergehen wird? Und pass auf diverse Sprünge auf! Nicht, dass dir was passiert und ich keinen zum dissen habe....


----------



## DerC (11. Mai 2012)

Gut dass ich morgen (Samstag) hinfahre....aber danke dir
Du fehlst mir jetzt schon


----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2012)

U me 2!


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2012)

Tach 2gether!
Was´n jetzt mit morgen? Kommt noch wer mit nach Warstein?


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Mai 2012)

Dich will keiner, aber ich erbarme mich und würde dich an meiner Seite dulden!


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Dich will keiner...


Kann ich verstehen. Macht aber nix. Fahre auch mit meinem Ego auf dem Beifahrersitz dort hin.


----------



## Deleted175796 (12. Mai 2012)

jemand noch platz im auto?
mein hardtail und ich wollen morgen auch ne runde fahren


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2012)

Yo, ich hätte noch Platz. Möchte allerdings früh los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (12. Mai 2012)

Thale hat mich geschafft, durfte mal wieder Federn lassen.... Aber geil war es


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2012)

Alles heile, Jonge?


----------



## DerC (12. Mai 2012)

Schick ich die auf Facebook, betäub mich grad mit Bier.... Leider geil .... Aber läuft sonst ;-)


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2012)

Hat ein double dich wieder niedergestreckt?


----------



## DerC (12. Mai 2012)

Ja sozusagen ;-)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Mai 2012)

Oh Mann heute noch bis 21.30 gepflasert......ich kann den Mist nich mehr sehen, morgen würd ich auch gern ne Runde drehen, jemand Bock auf Kalwes ?

Warstein werd ich zeitlich nicht schaffen, wegen Muddertach und so...


----------



## hugecarl (12. Mai 2012)

Kalwes hätt ich Bock drauf.


----------



## chaz (13. Mai 2012)

Moin. Ich klemme mir Warstein aus Zeitgründen heute. Für ´ne geschmeidige Runde Berch bin ich aber wohl zu haben.


----------



## Chrashem (13. Mai 2012)

Auf Berg oder Kalwes hätte ich auch Lust drauf, aber ich muss leider noch Möbel aufbauen und einräumen...
Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich bin heute voraussichtlich um 12 am Berg.


----------



## chaz (13. Mai 2012)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute voraussichtlich um 12 am Berg.



Ist ´n Plan.


----------



## hugecarl (13. Mai 2012)

Komme gleich auch zum Berg, aber n bissel später. Achja: Heute die Partei wählen


----------



## Kayya (13. Mai 2012)

hm hat keiner bock auf eine tour am späten nachmittag?....

Sonneborn an die macht!

...ne ne

X X für los piratos!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Mai 2012)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute voraussichtlich um 12 am Berg.




Komm ein bischen später , muß auch noch das Kreuz am richtigen Fleck machen...


----------



## chaz (13. Mai 2012)

War das abso****inglutely geil heute am Berch, oder war das geil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (13. Mai 2012)

also wenn noch jemand bock auf ne feierabendrunde bei abendsonne hat, ich bin am pumptrack


----------



## Kayya (13. Mai 2012)

der_vierte schrieb:


> also wenn noch jemand bock auf ne feierabendrunde bei abendsonne hat, ich bin am pumptrack



habe ne feierabend runde mit dem tourenrad gedreht... sonst wäre ich auch dabei gewesen!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War das abso****inglutely geil heute am Berch, oder war das geil?


Geiler ..geilomat, heiliger Boden Highlander!!!


----------



## indian66 (13. Mai 2012)

Manno, und ich musste heute schon wieder familienfeiern 
Wasn mit morgen, Jemand schon wieder Bock auf Berch?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Mai 2012)

Bock ja aber keine Zeit !


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wasn mit morgen, Jemand schon wieder Bock auf Berch?



Eventuell. Sage bzw. schreibe heute Mittag was dazu!


----------



## indian66 (14. Mai 2012)

Moin mädels. 
Heute wird Sommer, also rauf aufs Rad!


----------



## indian66 (14. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Eventuell. Sage bzw. schreibe heute Mittag was dazu!



Und?


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2012)

Bin zum Wohle meiner Gesundheit raus. Bin etwas arg schlapp vom WE. Habe hier auch noch das Rad vom Schaf zum Hinterbau lagern stehen.


----------



## indian66 (14. Mai 2012)

Na denn gute Regeneration.
Werde dann gleich mal zum Berch asseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (14. Mai 2012)

Werd gleich ne kleine Runde mit der Holden drehen, vielleicht sieht man sich am Berch ;-)


----------



## Deleted175796 (14. Mai 2012)

moin jungs,
hab gestern ein kleines pumptrackvideo fertiggestellt... 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21030

hoffe, es mag zu gefallen!


----------



## hugecarl (14. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub, ich fahr da auch mal eben wieder hin.. mal gucken was ich da mit dem Torque reißen kann


----------



## Deleted175796 (14. Mai 2012)

bin jetzt auch da


----------



## Kayya (14. Mai 2012)

arg habe schon wieder keine zeit! 

das video ist super, sieht alles sehr locker bei dir aus. tonspur passt auch sehr gut!

edit. ha der anlieger auf der rechten seite ist einfach der HAMMER geworden =) da waren die perfektionisten mal wieder sehr ordentlich dabei


----------



## indian66 (14. Mai 2012)

Lecker das Pumptrackvideo reschpeckt!

Am berch war ich heute mal alleine bei dem Obermegawetter!
12 Runden in 1:50h dann war Ende mit Druck im Huf.
Mann war datt wieder Hamma.


----------



## DerC (14. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Lecker das Pumptrackvideo reschpeckt!
> 
> Am berch war ich heute mal alleine bei dem Obermegawetter!
> 12 Runden in 1:50h dann war Ende mit Druck im Huf.
> Mann war datt wieder Hamma.


 

Waren so gegen 17-30 da, keinen gesehen...


----------



## Deleted175796 (14. Mai 2012)

danke jungs, 
man hat echt ne menge spaß dort mit dem hardtail und die leute sind auch sehr nett...


----------



## hugecarl (14. Mai 2012)

War zwar anstrengend wie Sau mit dem Torque, hat aber Spaß gemacht und ist nebenbei n super Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Mai 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!!!
Schickes Vid!


----------



## indian66 (15. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Waren so gegen 17-30 da, keinen gesehen...



Moin ihr Wegbleiber!
War auch erst ab ca 17:30 da
Haben ins wohl gerade verpasst


----------



## chaz (15. Mai 2012)

12 Abfahrten unter 2 Stunden ist ja mal ein guter Schnitt! Bist wieder auch rauf gefahren, ne?!


----------



## indian66 (15. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 12 Abfahrten unter 2 Stunden ist ja mal ein guter Schnitt! Bist wieder auch rauf gefahren, ne?!



Jasia 
Zeit war aber mit An- und Abfahrt zum Ofen


----------



## chaz (15. Mai 2012)

Das treiben wir dir schon noch aus.


----------



## DerC (15. Mai 2012)

Moin Lady's 

@Tom
schade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (15. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das treiben wir dir schon noch aus.


War gestern schon nach nichtmal 2h platt. 
Ihr seid auf dem besten Weg


----------



## chaz (15. Mai 2012)

Wir geben alles!


----------



## chaz (16. Mai 2012)

Moin, ihr Flachzangen!


----------



## indian66 (16. Mai 2012)

Tach auch!


----------



## DerC (16. Mai 2012)

Servus...


----------



## TDisbike (16. Mai 2012)

Grüzy!
Wasn mit Dirtmasters? Fährt DO wer hin? Die anderen (zugegebenermassen spannenderen) Tage kann ich nech...


----------



## hugecarl (16. Mai 2012)

Wer fährt morgen ?


----------



## chaz (16. Mai 2012)

Hätte schon Bock. Kalwes, Berch oder AS.


----------



## hugecarl (16. Mai 2012)

Was für eine Frage  14.00 Kalwes ?


----------



## DerC (16. Mai 2012)

Mal schauen wie meine Nacht wird, vielleicht bin ich mit dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute also wir sind morgen am Kalwes seht mal zu.


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2012)

Tach! Bin wohl um 13 Uhr am Kalwes!


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Mai 2012)

Na sehr gut,kommst Du alleine zum Kalwes?


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2012)

Mal sehen, ob der stalkende Sanitäter bis dahin ansprechbar ist.


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Mai 2012)

Alles klar wir sind so ab 11-11:30 am Kalwes.Haben Senile Bettflucht.


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2012)

Dann bis später, Jungx.


----------



## toje (17. Mai 2012)

moin moin,

mit deinen weichen beinen willst du zum kalwes...ob das mal gut geht!?


----------



## indian66 (17. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,
bin raus für heute 
Muss bei dem Wetter schon wieder inne Bude rumsitzen...


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2012)

Ne, ging nicht so gut. War nicht mein Tag und es war stellenweise ekelig glatt. Morgen wohl ein neuer Anlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ne, ging nicht so gut. War nicht mein Tag und es war stellenweise ekelig glatt. Morgen wohl ein neuer Anlauf.


Hey , war hinterher noch ganz gut , Strecke war irgendwann etwas trockengefahren und man konnte wieder richtig am Gashahn drehen Ben kam hinterher auch noch , war dann noch richtig lustig zu fahren, beinahe eine Oma mit Pudel geplättet, stand plötzlich zwichen 2tem und drittem Double .....


----------



## hugecarl (17. Mai 2012)

Der obere Teil war etwas schwierig..


----------



## indian66 (17. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ne, ging nicht so gut. War nicht mein Tag und es war stellenweise ekelig glatt. Morgen wohl ein neuer Anlauf.



Heißt morgen geht's wieder zum Kalwes???


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Ich bin für heute raus. Bin total verrotzt. Grrrrr.....


----------



## toje (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin für heute raus. Bin total verrotzt. Grrrrr.....


 

moin moin,

na wenigstens einer der heute auch arbeiten ist!!! 

war die nacht zu kalt, nich auf temperatur gekommen, oder was???

wie schaut es denn mit nem besuch bei den dirt masters aus???


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> na wenigstens einer der heute auch arbeiten ist!!!


Irgend so´n Ochse hat seinen Mitarbeitern frei gegeben...


toje schrieb:


> war die nacht zu kalt, nich auf temperatur gekommen, oder was???


Total ausgelaugt....bin auch keine 39 mehr.


toje schrieb:


> wie schaut es denn mit nem besuch bei den dirt masters aus???


Wann willst du denn dahin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (18. Mai 2012)

am sa. wollten wir mal gucken fahren.nee nee nee, noch eine kalte nacht...und du bist wech vom fenster!!!  was hat denn der herzog schon wieder gemacht???


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> am sa. wollten wir mal gucken fahren.


Ich denke, ich gehe morgen lieber ballern. Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden. Ein Festival (Willingen) reicht mir da.


toje schrieb:


> noch eine kalte nacht...und du bist wech vom fenster!!!


So kalt war das gar nicht.... Aber ich hätte auf Rockys Trainer hören sollen.


toje schrieb:


> was hat denn der herzog schon wieder gemacht???


Der hat wohl mal versucht zu Fuß zu gehen und hat sich wohl dabei das Sprunggelenk kapott gemacht. Genaueres weiss ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Mai 2012)

Sonntag radeln?
Ich warte schon länger mal wieder drauf....


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Was´n mit morgen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

Hi  Leute

Ich bin auch mal wieder da.

Nach der Sprunggelenks OP Ende März war ich gestern mal eine kleine Tour fahren hier im schönen Niederrheingebiet, bei meiner Perle.

Tja was soll ich sagen, 30 km Asphaltflachland mit dem Hardtail ohne wirklich viel Druck im Pedal und der schei§§ Knochel wird sofort dick und schmerzt wie sau.

Gut laufen muss ich immer noch auf Krücken aber ich dachte Radfahren wird sicher schon mal gehen.

Das war dann erstmal nix. selbst das stehen auf den Pedalen ging garnicht, zuviel schmerz.

Der Dock wo ich heute nochmal war zur Kontrolluntersuchung meinte auch Radfahren wäre schon ok aber nur in kleinem Maß und und ohne Druck.
Seine Prognose sagt min. noch 4 wochen bis es etwas mehr sein kann.

Langsam bekomme ich echt die Mega Krise, alle Bikepornos schon 10 mal gesehen und langsam wird das Wetter auch mal so richtig geil.

Leute fahrt für mich ne runde mit sobald es geht bin ich wieder da


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Weiterhin gute Besserung, Jonge. Wird Zeit, dass du mal wieder auf den Bock kommst.


----------



## toje (18. Mai 2012)

jonge jonge, was`n da genau los bei dir???ist doch jetzt auch schon ne weile her...

von mir auch alles alles guuute!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> ... Wird Zeit, dass du mal wieder auf den Bock kommst.



So isses mal.

Ich such mir gerade mal aus nem GPS Forum nen paar Touren raus um mal im Flachland die Kondition zu trainieren. Dachte das wäre nach so langer Zeit ohne Sattel unterm Hintern sinnvoll.
Da finde ich nur Touren über 80 km bis hin zu 130km, die liegen aber mal lange außerhalb meines derzeitigen Trainingsstands, hihi.

Das geilste ist aber das selbst bei der Lange kaum 1000hm zusammen kommen, liegen meist zwischen 500hm und 800hm. 

Keine Ahnung ob ich hier länger wohnen will bei der HM Ausbeute.


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Komm, als ob Du nun jemals ein großer Freund von Höhenmeter warst 
Und die Freeridern und Downhiller haben damit sowieso nicht ganz soviel am Hut...
Aber flache Touren fährst Du am besten im Dortmunder Norden, z.B. Emscherradweg, entlang des Körnebachs, Kanal.
Und waldmäßig flach gäbe es da Grävingholz, Kurler Busch.


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Ab in den Pott mit dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Komm, als ob Du nun jemals ein großer Freund von Höhenmeter warst
> Und die Freeridern und Downhiller haben damit sowieso nicht ganz soviel am Hut...
> Aber flache Touren fährst Du am besten im Dortmunder Norden, z.B. Emscherradweg, entlang des Körnebachs, Kanal.
> Und waldmäßig flach gäbe es da Grävingholz, Kurler Busch.



Hi Du
Du lebst ja auch noch, wie isset bei dir so?
Naja um die Konditionund und Kraft fürs DH ballern zu trainieren sind ein paar HM hoch und runter schon nicht so ganz verkehrt.



			
				chaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ab in den Pott mit dir!



Solange ich noch in Dortmund angestellt bin und dort auch dann nach dem Krankenschein wieder arbeite bin ich ja eh jeden Tag dort und werder da sicher das Bike auch des öfteren morgens direkt mitnehmen und dann im "heimischen" wildern gehen. Logisch wenn hier so garnix ist zum ballern.

Aber geplant ist schon in nächster Zukunft wieder Richtung Do zu ziehen, schon alleine wegen der Fahrerei.


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Du lebst ja auch noch, wie isset bei dir so?



Ganz gut. Nur bei dem beschissenen Wetter kommt man ja nicht so richtig auf's Rad. 10° mitte Mai (letztens) und/oder Regen, iss zum:kotz:
Und wie isses bei Dir?



Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Aber geplant ist schon in nächster Zukunft wieder Richtung Do zu ziehen, schon alleine wegen der Fahrerei.



Ach, so jetzt versteh ich das erst so richtig, Du bist gar nicht in Dortmund. Wo treibste Dich denn rum?


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Wollt ihr alleine sein?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wollt ihr alleine sein?



haste was gegen einen dreier????




			
				belphegore schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, so jetzt versteh ich das erst so richtig, Du bist gar nicht in Dortmund. Wo treibste Dich denn rum?



Bin wegen der längerfristigen Gehbehinderung zu meiner Perle nach Hünxe an den "wunderschönen" Niederrhein gezogen.


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> haste was gegen einen dreier????


In der Zusammensetzung? :kotz:


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

> Und wie isses bei Dir?



Ja wenn die OP im OSG nicht wäre und das daraus resultierende Couch-Potato nicht wäre könnte es ganz gut laufen, habe halt viel Freizeit die ich nicht nutzen kann. Was gibt es besseres:kotz:


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> In der Zusammensetzung? :kotz:



du solltest in deinem Alter nicht so wählerisch sein, viele dreier werden dir sicher nicht mehr angeboten


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Gröhl der war gut!


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> du solltest in deinem Alter nicht so wählerisch sein, viele dreier werden dir sicher nicht mehr angeboten



Jonge, das vielleicht nicht. Aber: Money makes the world go round! Du hast mir zu kleine Titten. Edit: Und der andere ist mir zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Bin wegen der längerfristigen Gehbehinderung zu meiner Perle nach Hünxe an den "wunderschönen" Niederrhein gezogen.



Das ist aber nicht die, die bei Dir damals eingezogen war, oder?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jonge, das vielleicht nicht. Aber: Money makes the world go round!



Du meinst also im Ernst, dass du über genug finanziellen Background verfügst, naja das wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln.

Haste deine Urlaubsplannung schon gemacht/abgeschlossen? Oh man wie ich dich beneide. Hab letze Tage noch auf Redbull.TV die Geschichte vom letzten Jahr gesehen. Sowas gieriges


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die, die bei Dir damals eingezogen war, oder?



Doch doch, die hat dann nen Job in Oberhausen bekommen und ist nach Hünxe gezogen, auch wegen der fahrerei. 'Da mir mein Vermieter nun gekündigt hatte und ich für etwa 3 Monate nicht laufen kann/konnte bin ich jetzt erstmal zu ihr gezogen.


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Du meinst also im Ernst, dass du über genug finanziellen Background verfügst, naja das wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln.


Für zwei Schwalben, die besser aussehen als ihr, wird es noch reichen... 


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Haste deine Urlaubsplannung schon gemacht/abgeschlossen? Oh man wie ich dich beneide. Hab letze Tage noch auf Redbull.TV die Geschichte vom letzten Jahr gesehen. Sowas gieriges


Yiiiihhaaaaaa!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du hast mir zu kleine Titten. Edit:



Must nur was sagen wenn das mit der Bikepause noch länger dauert mach ich einfachmal nen Deprifressen, dann sollte das mit den Titten hinhauen

Spaß

Ich gebe mir gerade extrem viel Mühe, durch Kalorienzahlen, das selbst durch das Rumgammeln nicht noch mehr auf die Hüften kommt und es funzt. seit 3 Monaten stabiles Gewicht. jetzt sollte nur langsam die Bewegung wieder in Gang kommen. Vielleicht kann ich ja dann doch noch wenigsten einmal dieses Jahr den DH in Willingen rocken, wäre geil.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für zwei Schwalben, die besser aussehen als ihr, wird es noch reichen...



Das ist halt die Frage, wenn du sie telefonisch orderst vielleicht allerdings weißt du dann nicht ob die besser aussehen als wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Must nur was sagen wenn das mit der Bikepause noch länger dauert mach ich einfachmal nen Deprifressen, dann sollte das mit den Titten hinhauen


Dann ist aber der Rest im toten Winkel, oder?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann ist aber der Rest im toten Winkel, oder?



Ich muss den ja auch nicht sehen bzw kommt auf die Proportionen des "Rests" an

Ach tut das gut mal bißchen shi-t spammen im Forum


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Frage, wenn du sie telefonisch orderst vielleicht allerdings weißt du dann nicht ob die besser aussehen als wir



Viel schlimmer geht doch kaum! Die entschieden günstigere Variante wäre allerdings ein Besuch in Willingen, wobei....die müsste ich mir auch schön saufen....würde mir bei euch nicht gelingen. Vorher müsste mich der pummelige Sanitäter ins Leben zurück holen.


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ich muss den ja auch nicht sehen bzw kommt auf die Proportionen des "Rests" an


Die Ärmste... Immerhin kann sie schneller (weg-)laufen....


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ach tut das gut mal bißchen shi-t spammen im Forum


Welchen shit?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer geht doch kaum! Die entschieden günstigere Variante wäre allerdings ein Besuch in Willingen, wobei....die müsste ich mir auch schön saufen....würde mir bei euch nicht gelingen. Vorher müsste mich der pummelige Sanitäter ins Leben zurück holen.



Bevor ich mir in Willingen was aus dem Ü30 Reste****en-n Angebot abschleppen würde oder mir jemanden anders schön saufen würde wüßte ich aber so ungefähr Tausend andere Sachen mit denen ich meine kostbare Zeit rumkriegen wollen würde. puh schönes deutsch ich weiß egal wichtig ist die Aussage!

Aber du bist ja selbstständig vielleicht hast du ja mehr Zeit übrig als ich


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Welchen shit?



Na diese doch durchaus Welt bewegenden Dinge die wir diskutieren


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Na diese doch durchaus Welt bewegenden Dinge die wir diskutieren



Ach so...ich dachte schon, es redet hier einer Müll oder disst hier rum.


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Aber du bist ja selbstständig vielleicht hast du ja mehr Zeit übrig als ich



Klar. Zwischendurch muss ich aber hart arbeiten. Frag Toje.


----------



## toje (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Klar. Zwischendurch muss ich aber hart arbeiten. Frag Toje.




ich weiß von nix!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Klar. Zwischendurch muss ich aber hart arbeiten. Frag Toje.



mmhhhmmm, ja klar, ich habe dich noch nicht arbeiten sehen. Und Tojes Meinung ist ja mal sowas von subjektiv, durch die rosarote Brille getrübt das es schon nicht mehr lustig ist

Haste nicht einen besseren Leumund? Vielleicht einen deiner Angestellten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:
			
		

> An apple a day keeps the Doctor away...hä!? Five Trails a day keeps the Doctor away!!!



Also ich hab schon 2 von den Mistdingern und renne trotzdem noch ewig zum Doctor, haste da mal ne Erklärung für?????


----------



## toje (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon 2 von den Mistdingern und renne trotzdem noch ewig zum Doctor, haste da mal ne Erklärung für?????




na du sollst die dinger ja auch essen!!!nach deinen letzten post hier, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher was du damit anstellst!?


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> na du sollst die dinger ja auch essen!!!nach deinen letzten post hier, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher was du damit anstellst!?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> na du sollst die dinger ja auch essen!!!nach deinen letzten post hier, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher was du damit anstellst!?



Essen Samma, gehts noch, die stehen mehr oder weniger in der Vitrine, weil zu teuer bezahlt, die werd ich doch nicht essen


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Du wirst eh zu quallig.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du wirst eh zu quallig.



Meinste ja macht son bissi Elektroschrott den Hahn noch fett? Ich glaub ehe er nicht.

Mich würde aber tatsächlich mal interessieren wie "a Apple a day" vor Knochenbrüchen, Bänderrissen, Ärtzefusch oder völlig inkompetenter Gesundheitssytemorganisation schützen soll


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> ....
> Mich würde aber tatsächlich mal interessieren wie "a Apple a day" vor Knochenbrüchen, Bänderrissen, Ärtzefusch oder völlig inkompetenter Gesundheitssytemorganisation schützen soll



Man liest schon ein wenig Frustration heraus oder?


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2012)

Der meinte wohl so etwas:





Bin jetzt wech. N8!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du wirst eh zu quallig.



Pass mal lieber auf du. Wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen wirst du einen top trainierten Athleten sehen, sehnig, straff und fit. Der euch allen nen fetten Strich übers Dach ballert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin jetzt wech. N8!



Jo, ich werd auch mal zu meiner Perle rüber gehen die meckert schon weil ich die ganze Zeit am Rechner sitze


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. Mai 2012)

Morgen is erstma Gartenarbeit angesagt. Daher sollte es Sonntag endlich was werden mit dem wunderschönen zweirad


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2012)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Pass mal lieber auf du. Wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen wirst du einen top trainierten Athleten sehen, sehnig, straff und fit. Der euch allen nen fetten Strich übers Dach ballert


Ihr kommt zu Zweit?



Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Jo, ich werd auch mal zu meiner Perle rüber gehen die meckert schon weil ich die ganze Zeit am Rechner sitze


Bei Fuß! 

Moin, ihr Spacken! Was´n gleich mit etwas Scheppern am Berch?


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2012)

Masterplan für heute: 13 Uhr am Berch!


----------



## indian66 (19. Mai 2012)

Moin!
Hört sich gut an. 
Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.
Hab da noch n Paar kleine Baustellen.


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2012)

Da gib mal Gas. Dann bist du auch am Berch ruhiger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Mai 2012)

Werd auch versuchen so gegen 14-15.00Uhr da zu sein....

und von mir auch nochmal alles Gute an den Dortmunder, lass Dich doch ruhig mal so am Berg sehen....


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2012)

Freue mich schon auf ´nen gepflegten Formationsflug! Yiiihaaaaa!


----------



## indian66 (19. Mai 2012)

Mach mich auch gerade startklar,
Bis gleich


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2012)

War das wieder guuut am Berch. Und der Indian hakt einen Sprung nach dem anderen ab. Hut ab.
Ich denke, ich werde das morgen nochmal wiederholen....


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2012)

Nur so zur Info: Red-Bull überträgt dieses "Ich-habe-große-Eier-und-hüpfe-über-riesige-Hügel-Ding" live aus Wibe. Schaut mal auf die Startseite!


----------



## hugecarl (19. Mai 2012)

Morgen Berch ab 14.00 ?


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2012)

Ich sach mal 13 Uhr. War so geil heute. Muss man ausnutzen....


----------



## DerC (19. Mai 2012)

Werd auf der Tour mal vorbeischneien....


----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War das wieder guuut am Berch....



Jau!!! Der holy Boden ist ja nich mehr zu toppen. 
So langsam Leck ich immer mehr Blut 
Gefährlich nur, wenn der Fluglehrer überzogenes Tempo vorm double vorgiebt


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Gefährlich nur, wenn der Fluglehrer überzogenes Tempo vorm double vorgiebt


Ach quatsch...wer braucht schon ´ne Landung!? Was sagt die Regierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2012)

Mooin
Ooch, die war wieder mal ziemlich unentspannt. 
Wat solls Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich 
Bin leider raus für heute, Oma Opa Familientag


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mooin
> Ooch, die war wieder mal ziemlich unentspannt.


Erzähle ihr mal, das Touren mit dem HT viiiiieeeeel gefährlicher sind...


indian66 schrieb:


> Bin leider raus für heute, Oma Opa Familientag


Was´n mit morgen? Hast du schon mit Norman gequatscht?


----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2012)

Morgen 16:00 Start bei mir, endurotour mit alles wat so aufm Weg liegt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich sach mal 13 Uhr. War so geil heute. Muss man ausnutzen....




Jo,

war gestern etwas spät dran aus meiner in 3 Stunden Restaktion terrasse herrichten wurden dann mal 6 und ich war erst um 17.30 am Berch..

War dann aber auch noch gut warm, super Boden und zum Schluß hab ich mir mal wieder beim letzten Krater den Hinterreifen zerschossen..

Aber dann hatte ich auch die Nase voll und hab ihn SOFORT zu Hause runtergeschmissen...das Luder...


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2012)

@Indian: 16 Uhr könnte etwas eng werden. Schauen wir mal. @Muddy: Du kannst nicht ohne, oder?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Indian: 16 Uhr könnte etwas eng werden. Schauen wir mal. @Muddy: Du kannst nicht ohne, oder?


Ist wohl eine Art Masochismus....


----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Indian: 16 Uhr könnte etwas eng werden. Schauen wir mal. @Muddy: Du kannst nicht ohne, oder?



Wennze willst könne wir ja ne halbe Stunde warten.
Wäre halb 5 OK?



Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ist wohl eine Art Masochismus....



ist es das nicht immer?


----------



## hugecarl (20. Mai 2012)

Wort des Tages: Alter..


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2012)

@Indian: Fahrt einfach los und packe dein Handy ein. Wenn´s passt, dann komme ich zwischendurch dazu.
@Ben: Noch alle heile geblieben? Oder gab es noch mehr Kracheraktionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (20. Mai 2012)

Alles und alle noch heile, blieg ruhig


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2012)

Das beruhigt doch sehr, nach Peddas Überholmanöver.


----------



## toje (20. Mai 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War dann aber auch noch gut warm, super Boden und zum Schluß hab ich mir mal wieder beim letzten Krater den Hinterreifen zerschossen..




unglaublich der mann!!! wie wäre es mal mit nem conti???


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wie wäre es mal mit nem conti???



Einen pro Abfahrt? Oder pro Sprung?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. Mai 2012)

war echt geilo heute, is alles heil geblieben. 
Das "ALTER!" war einfach zu lustig


----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Einen pro Abfahrt? Oder pro Sprung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

Moin, ihr Spacken.
@Indian: Ich werde heute nur ´ne ganz lockere Tour im C-Style drehen. Beine sind ziemlich platt.


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2012)

Tach auch!
Nee is klar,


----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, ihr Spacken.
> @Indian: Ich werde heute nur ´ne ganz lockere Tour im C-Style drehen. Beine sind ziemlich platt.


 
Wann wilstn los ?


----------



## toje (21. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wann wilstn los ?


 

er hat was von 17 uhr beim krämer erzählt.


----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

Fährst du auch mit?????


----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

Tach die Damen!
Heute 17 Uhr beim Krämer, odda wodda?
Wie hart wird die Runde?
Würde mal vorsichtig wieder meinem Zahn auf den Zahn fühlen. Wenn es nicht zu heftig wird, komm ich ggf. auch am rum.


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

16.30 Uhr bei mir oder 17 Uhr bei Krämer. Und wie gesagt: C-kompatibel in aller Ruhe. Keine Gewalttour.


----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

Tour de C bin ich mit dabei, bin um 17.00 beim Krämer, da kann ich ja gut parken....


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Keine Gewalttour.



... ts ts Warmduscher 
Wer bock auf ne Männerrunde hat, ist ne halbe Stunde vorher da!


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Tour de C bin ich mit dabei, bin um 17.00 beim Krämer, da kann ich ja gut parken....



Wir können auch nur auf der Strasse fahren. Dann kannst mit dem Auto und dem Rad im Kofferraum hinterher fahren, du Weichspüler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

Bring mal lieber Montagspaste für meine Sattelstütze mit du Vollpfosten


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

Ich versuche daran zu denken, du Honk.


----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

wenn ich dat hier wieder so lese, sollte ich daran denken, Ohrenstöpsel mitzunehmen


----------



## toje (21. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Bring mal lieber Montagspaste für meine Sattelstütze mit du Vollpfosten


 

willste dir die etwa in den arsch schieben!?


----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

Alter......


----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> wenn ich dat hier wieder so lese, sollte ich daran denken, Ohrenstöpsel mitzunehmen





toje schrieb:


> willste dir die etwa in den arsch schieben!?


...und eine Augenbinde...


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> willste dir die etwa in den arsch schieben!?



Er will ja nicht das es flutscht. Es soll ja richtig schwergängig sein.... 


BenderB schrieb:


> ...und eine Augenbinde...


Du bist ja völlig verweichlicht....


----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

ich hab Euch ne Zeit nicht gesehen, da muss ich mich erst wieder langsam akklimatisieren!


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

Nix langsam. Die volle Dröhnung gibbet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

Ist 17.00 fest oder geht auch ne halbe Std später? Könnte knapp werden , Sorry


----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

meinetwegen auch ne halbe Stunde später


----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

@chaz: 
wenn ich es schaffe, wechsel ich gleich noch die Mäntel und das Kettenblatt. 
Muss ich bei dem Kettenblattwechsel irgendwas beachten? Einfach das Alte runter, Neues drauf und Schrauben handwarm anziehen?


----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

Bin kurz nach fünf da


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

Die Hobbieschrauber sind wieder unterwegs...


----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

alles klar, bin auch kurz nach fünf beim Krämer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2012)

Ach so geht das ?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (21. Mai 2012)

wo is eigentlich der hier:


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2012)

Conti ole!


----------



## DerC (21. Mai 2012)

Alter Joooooonge war das mal wieder leider geil ;-)


----------



## toje (21. Mai 2012)

...und plötzlich stand ich ganz alleine am see.keiner mag mich mehr seit dem ich die conti waffen druff habe!!!


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2012)

Man muss eben die richtigen Waffen haben 
Dat normansche hatn bisschen geschwächelt, sah plotzlich n bisschen farblos aus. 
Da war heimrollern irgendwie die bessere Wahl.
Aber lecker war datt trotzdem wieder mit euch!!!


----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

jap, war lecker.

Aber mal was anderes: wer hat dem Tom eigentlich so ein Smartphone gegeben??!! Hier wird ja jeder Fauxpas direkt gepostet 
What happens on Biketour, stays at Biketour!


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

War ´ne schöne chillige Runde. Ach Toje, wie findest du eigentlich die Gummi-Königin von Conti? Kann die was?


----------



## toje (21. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War ´ne schöne chillige Runde. Ach Toje, wie findest du eigentlich die Gummi-Königin von Conti? Kann die was?




gibt nix besseres!!!!  muhahaha


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> gibt nix besseres!!!!  muhahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (21. Mai 2012)

ich sach mal so: für die Kautschuk-Indistrie war es heute jedenfalls ein erfolgreicher Tag


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

Moin, Mädels! Wie schaut´s aus mit ballern am Mittwoch/Donnerstag?
Weisheit des Tages: Conti fahren macht einsam!


----------



## toje (22. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels! Wie schaut´s aus mit ballern am Mittwoch/Donnerstag?
> Weisheit des Tages: Conti fahren macht einsam!


 

moin moin,

pfff... wer braucht schon freunde.lasst mich einfach alle alleine, kein thema.ich mag mich und meine contis!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

Die Schlauchindustrie mag deine Contis auch. Ich bin dafür, an diversen Stellen, z.B. oben am Denkmal und/oder unter am See, einen Schlauchautomaten aufzustellen. Du könntest natürlich auch ein paar Sätze Laufräder (hauptsächlich eigentlich Hinterräder) an verschiedenen Stellen deponieren.


----------



## toje (22. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Schlauchindustrie mag deine Contis auch. Ich bin dafür, an diversen Stellen, z.B. oben am Denkmal und/oder unter am See, einen Schlauchautomaten aufzustellen. Du könntest natürlich auch ein paar Sätze Laufräder (hauptsächlich eigentlich Hinterräder) an verschiedenen Stellen deponieren.


 

alles fahrfehler...und die gilt es nun abzustellen!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> alles fahrfehler...und die gilt es nun abzustellen!!!



Bei der "nur-quer-biste-wer"-Aktion gebe ich dir Recht. Bei dem Defekt würde ich sagen; dass da nur 4-5 bar mehr Druck helfen würden. Oder 10kg weniger auf den Rippen.


----------



## toje (22. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei der "nur-quer-biste-wer"-Aktion gebe ich dir Recht. Bei dem Defekt würde ich sagen; dass da nur 4-5 bar mehr Druck helfen würden. Oder 10kg weniger auf den Rippen.


 

ey, wo soll ich denn noch abnehmen???und gegen eine kontrollierte drift ab und an ist doch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> und gegen eine kontrollierte drift ab und an ist doch nichts zu sagen.


Das sah auch echt geplant aus. Alter!!!


----------



## BenderB (22. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, an diversen Stellen, z.B. oben am Denkmal und/oder unter am See, einen Schlauchautomaten aufzustellen.


...und für den Muddy vielleicht auch noch am Krater 
...und für mich beim Krämer  
wobei, 30m vor meiner Garage gibt es tatsächlich einen Schlauchautomaten.

btw: Moin zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (22. Mai 2012)

so sind 'se, die Frauen:


----------



## DerC (22. Mai 2012)

Hat einer von euch noch nen Minion DHF über? Nen Sram Shifter such ick och noch ;-)


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

Kauf dir welche!


----------



## hugecarl (22. Mai 2012)

High Roller II hinten Triple Compound oder Super Tacky ?


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

Weder noch. MaxxPro (60a) reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## hugecarl (22. Mai 2012)

Achso.. und dann vorn Super Tacky ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

Yepp. Aber vorne doch besser MinionF.


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Hab noch nen minion dhf 60a mit gut Profil


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Heut jemand bock auf fahren statt labern?


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Ok, von mir aus auch fahren UND labern


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab noch nen minion dhf 60a mit gut Profil


Welche Karkasse? Welche Breite?


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Dh 2,5


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

Meiner!


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

ALTER!!! Für den kleiner Brechreiz zwischendurch (besser vor Aufnahme jeglicher Nahrung anschauen; wer auf die Tastatur reihert ist selber Schuld...mich trifft KEINE Verantwortung): http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116453


----------



## DerC (22. Mai 2012)

Alter!!!!! Ich hab zuerst gefragt !!!!! MEINER !!!!!!


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Kloppe!!!
Minion DHF jetzt ab 1,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (22. Mai 2012)

Gekauft !!!!!!!


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Hee letztes Gebot abwarten!!!


----------



## DerC (22. Mai 2012)

War doch Auktionsende ;-)


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Dann eben zum Sofortkauf für 20


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

Schiebt ihn euch dort hin, wo kein Licht scheint.


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hab damit nich angefangen...


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2012)

Nö. C, der Geizhals. Speisegeiz-Fahrer halt. Kannste nix von erwarten.


----------



## DerC (22. Mai 2012)

Ja ich dacht wir tauschen, meine gute Unterhaltung bei den Touren  gegen nen Minion DHF ;-)


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich ne Tour guide is nix mehr mit unterhalten, normalerweise jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (22. Mai 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Mai 2012)

Watt isn hier los Schnitzel im Affenkäfig oder was?


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2012)

Werd' irgendwie unausgeglichen wenn keiner mit mir fahren will


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Mai 2012)

Morgen gern ab ca 16.30 am Ofen ROCCCCKENNNNN...., heut war mir echt zu warm, lieber in der Sonne rumgelümmelt....ich hab getz auch einen Downhill Reifen hinten drauf....das wird die Pannenserie vielleicht beenden..


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2012)

Tach. Werde wohl auch zum Berch kommen.


----------



## indian66 (23. Mai 2012)

Einen wunderschönen auch!
Ich muss mal sehen wie das heute so fluppt auf Maloche. 
Willig bin ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2012)

Mir ist etwas dazwischengekommen, ich muss das biken leider heute canceln.


----------



## DerC (23. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mir ist etwas dazwischengekommen, ich muss das biken leider heute canceln.


 
JILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILL

@Tom
was willstn für den Minion haben ??


----------



## Kayya (23. Mai 2012)

So meine facharbeit ist sogut wie fertig und ab morgen komme ich aus meinem dunklen kämmerchen wieder raus....

Hat jemand von euch am Freitag frei und bock auf Winterberg?


----------



## DerC (23. Mai 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> So meine facharbeit ist sogut wie fertig und ab morgen komme ich aus meinem dunklen kämmerchen wieder raus....
> 
> Hat jemand von euch am Freitag frei und bock auf Winterberg?


 
Die ChaosCrew will am Samstag nach Warstein Baby


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> JILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILLJILL


Nix da!!! 


DerC schrieb:


> Die ChaosCrew will am Samstag nach Warstein Baby


Yes, Baby!!!


----------



## indian66 (23. Mai 2012)

ich hab´s auch heute nicht geschafft,
war bei der Wetterlage aber auch irgendwie Hupe...


----------



## Nils82 (23. Mai 2012)

Super, Super, Geil Geil werde Samstag Besitzer eines schönen 2012er Truax 2.


----------



## DerC (23. Mai 2012)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Super, Super, Geil Geil werde Samstag Besitzer eines schönen 2012er Truax 2.


 
Du darfst nicht mit.......


----------



## Nils82 (23. Mai 2012)

Watt


----------



## Nils82 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich kann Samstag auch noch nicht damit fahren.
Ich muss den Canadier es aus BadeWüdeberg abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (23. Mai 2012)

und aufm Rückweg schöner Zwischenstop in Warstein


----------



## Nils82 (23. Mai 2012)

Ne leider nein. Bin Freitag auf einem Geburtstag und komm dann Samstag nicht so früh raus. Sind ja auch ca. 1000 km hin und zurück.


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2012)

Und wir werden immer mehr!!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto für Samstag frei....


----------



## indian66 (23. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und wir werden immer mehr!!!!


----------



## BenderB (23. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto für Samstag frei....


 ich würd mich wohl anbieten, Dich zu begleiten


----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2012)

Nee, ich nehme den C mit. Der braucht ein Auto mit hoher Zuladung....


----------



## Kayya (23. Mai 2012)

ich muss mal gucken wie es passt aber ich denk dass ich mich der chaotenbande anschlissen werde!


----------



## BenderB (23. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nee, ich nehme den C mit. Der braucht ein Auto mit hoher Zuladung....


 wieso fragste denn dann überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Mai 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> wieso fragste denn dann überhaupt?



Wollte den Crashtest Dummy a bisserl ärgern... Der ist auch immer so gut zu mir.


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2012)

Moin, ihr Muschis! Kleine Tour heute Nachmittag?


----------



## toje (24. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, ihr Muschis! Kleine Tour heute Nachmittag?


 

moin moin,

ja ich heute...mit meiner lady.die bleibt wenigstens bei mir...und läßt mich nicht alleine, wie manch andere hier.


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> die bleibt wenigstens bei mir...und läßt mich nicht alleine, wie manch andere hier.


Warum auch immer?! Hast du sie als Schlauch-Sherpa engagiert?


----------



## toje (24. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Warum auch immer?!


 
na weil sie alleine eh nie den weg nach hause finden würde!!!


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (24. Mai 2012)

Morgen die Damen


----------



## indian66 (24. Mai 2012)

Tach ihr Tourabbrecher und Alleinweiterfahrer!


----------



## hugolost (24. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht das bei euch am Sonntag aus? Ich würde gerne mit ein paar Freunden zu euch an "die" Strecke kommen kommen zum Bergab fahren. Ist jemand da von euch?

Ihr seit auch gerne Eingeladen mal zu uns ins Tal zu kommen.


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung, was am Sonntag ist. Erst mal Samstag etwas in Warstein ballern.  Und ins Tal bekommt mich keiner mehr (nicht persönlich nehmen, ich mag die Strecke einfach nicht). Schau am Besten nochmal morgens hier rein....
@ C: War ´ne schöne lockere Feierabend-Runde.


----------



## DerC (24. Mai 2012)

Yepp, war ne schöne runde Sache


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2012)

Rund war nur einer....


----------



## DerC (24. Mai 2012)

Weil son Arsch bist muss ich Samstag alleine mit Dir  nach Warstein, So .....


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2012)

Oh, shit. Nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## DerC (24. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Oh, shit. Nicht wirklich oder?


 
tja...........


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

Und es sollte doch ein schönes WE werden....
Tach, Mädels.
Wer ist denn jetzt morgen alles dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (25. Mai 2012)

Moin!
Bin mal wieder raus fürs WE, 
Weil wandern aufm Eifelsteig 
Euch vieel Spass im Park!


----------



## DerC (25. Mai 2012)

ICH !!!!  
Moin Lady's

@Tom
kannste Dich nicht krank stellen....


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

@Indian: Sag deiner Frau, dass man in Warstein ganz toll wandern kann....


----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bin mal wieder raus fürs WE,
> Weil wandern aufm Eifelsteig
> Euch vieel Spass im Park!


 

moin moin,

ist doch auch ne schöne sache das!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ist doch auch ne schöne sache das!!!



Was ist denn mit dir morgen?


----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir morgen?


 

ich darf mich morgen auf meine terrasse austoben, die dame des hauses möchte morgen abend grillen!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ...die dame des hauses möchte morgen abend grillen!!!


Sie kann ja den Grill vorheizen, wenn du auf dem Rückweg bist.....


----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

ja...und vorher die töpfe bepflanzen, tisch und stühle abschleifen und streichen.will sie aber nicht alleine machen!ich weiß auch nicht, die frauen heut zu tage sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren...


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (25. Mai 2012)

Hab ich'n Abo:


----------



## DerC (25. Mai 2012)

Toje ist 'n Määädschen .....


----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Toje ist 'n Määädschen .....


 

alter!!! was willst du???


----------



## DerC (25. Mai 2012)

Jooooooonge, dich den Downhill runtertreiben ;-)


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Jooooooonge, dich den Downhill runtertreiben ;-)



Hallooo. Halloooo?! Bremst da jemand?


----------



## DerC (25. Mai 2012)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

wo haben die denn da in warstein eine downhill strecke???


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> wo haben die denn da in warstein eine downhill strecke???


Das war so klar....


----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

ja was denn???die downhill strecke in warstein ist doch wohl eher etwas für`s enduro!!!


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

Du bist nur zu faul zum Treten.


----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist nur zu faul zum Treten.


 

auf dem enduro radel nicht...


----------



## Nils82 (25. Mai 2012)

Heute jemand ne kleine Runde Berg?


----------



## BenderB (25. Mai 2012)

werd heut abend auf ne Grillparty in Duisburg fahren.
je nach Uhrzeit und Alkoholpegel solltet ihr euch nicht allzusehr auf mein morgiges Erscheinen versteifen


----------



## DerC (25. Mai 2012)

Wann holste mich ab ????


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

8.30 Uhr.


----------



## DerC (25. Mai 2012)

08:46


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (25. Mai 2012)

bin raus für morgen..ich werd das touren radl in witten bewegen. viel spaß euch in warstein


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Mai 2012)

Los los feilscht nur weiter  

muß morgen erstmal meine Kurze zum trällern bringen um 9.45, fahr von Innenstadt aus dann los nach Warstein...

@toje machs wie ich, ich grille morgen abend auch , aber muß nix dafür tun.............so muß das !


----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Los los feilscht nur weiter
> 
> muß morgen erstmal meine Kurze zum trällern bringen um 9.45, fahr von Innenstadt aus dann los nach Warstein...
> 
> @toje machs wie ich, ich grille morgen abend auch , aber muß nix dafür tun.............so muß das !



du hast doch auch reichlich stunden auf deiner terrasse verbracht.morgen muss ich halt ran.  aber ich hätte auch mal wieder bock zu ballern.was ist denn mal mit der as am laaangen we???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> du hast doch auch reichlich stunden auf deiner terrasse verbracht.morgen muss ich halt ran.  aber ich hätte auch mal wieder bock zu ballern.was ist denn mal mit der as am laaangen we???




Vielleicht Montag...mal im Auge behalten....


----------



## toje (25. Mai 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Vielleicht Montag...mal im Auge behalten....




ja, ich hätte mal wieder voll bock auf die piste, bin wohl zu viele touren in letzter zeit, muss mal wieder auf den dicken bock!!!


----------



## chaz (26. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> 08:46



8:34 Uhr!


toje schrieb:


> ja, ich hätte mal wieder voll bock auf die piste, bin wohl zu viele touren in letzter zeit, muss mal wieder auf den dicken bock!!!


Wenn du heute deine Terrasse fertig hast, dann kannst du ja schon mal die Piste freischneiden....


----------



## hugecarl (26. Mai 2012)

Bevor ich es vergesse: Morgen Kalwes!


----------



## Nils82 (27. Mai 2012)

So. Hab bis heute morgen um 3 meine Bremse ans Truax umgeschraubt.
Wie schauts heute mit ner Runde aus?


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

Wäre wohl dabei. Warte aber noch eben ab, bis der Schwerter wach ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (27. Mai 2012)

Alles klar.


----------



## toje (27. Mai 2012)

moin moin,

halb eins beim krämer könnte ich anbieten.früher schaffen wir das wohl nicht.wollt ihr sooo lange warten???


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

Deal.


----------



## Nils82 (27. Mai 2012)

Passt


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

War ´ne schöne Runde, Mädels. Alle gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## toje (27. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War ´ne schöne Runde, Mädels. Alle gut nach Hause gekommen?




ja, schön war es!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

Lebt Nils noch?


----------



## DerC (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab von den beiden letzten Abfahrten gestern immer noch das Grinsen im Gesicht ^^


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

Da haste auch richtig einen rausgehauen. Was´n mit morgen?


----------



## DerC (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen kommen meine Ellis, bin ich raus


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

Bring sie mit in den Wald. An der Kemmnade kann man super spazieren.


----------



## DerC (27. Mai 2012)

^^


----------



## DerC (27. Mai 2012)

Hat von Euch noch ne Steckachse für ne 40ty????
Hab meine geschrottet :-(


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

Eine? Oder eine übrig, du ungeschickter Vogel?


----------



## DerC (27. Mai 2012)

Mh....  eine über..... Jaja, ungeschicktes Fleisch ^^


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

2 linke Hände mit 10 Daumen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (27. Mai 2012)

Jo..... Gruß ausm Strobels ;-)


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

Skol!


----------



## hugecarl (27. Mai 2012)

Wer fährtn morgen wo ?


----------



## toje (27. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Lebt Nils noch?




i hope so... bis zum berch war noch alles halbwegs okay.


----------



## chaz (27. Mai 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wer fährtn morgen wo ?



Frag morgen.


----------



## Nils82 (27. Mai 2012)

Ja ich lebe noch. Mein Hintern tut weh und mehr zu meinen Oberschenkenl weiß ich morgen. Hat echt spaß gemacht und mit mehr Übung wird noch besser.


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Tach auch!


----------



## indian66 (28. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## DerC (28. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (28. Mai 2012)

Moin


----------



## toje (28. Mai 2012)

tach auc,

was das dh fahren angeht, bin ich raus für heute.bin froh wenn ich ein t-shirt anziehen kann.an nen panzer ist gar nicht zu denken.


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Lecker Sonnenbrand?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. Mai 2012)

meiner ist fast schon weg...von samstag...naja...fast
ich werds probieren 

heute kalwes?


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Wer ist denn überhaupt heute am Start?


----------



## Nils82 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich will mal schaun wies so geht. Kann das dh heute nicht nehmen. Bau die Bremse nicht schon wieder um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Am Kalwes und am Berch wird´s bestimmt eng mit den Parkplätzen bei dem Wetter. Wie wäre es denn mit einer lockeren Runde am TT. Vielleicht kommt der alte Mann dann auch mit?


----------



## Nils82 (28. Mai 2012)

TT oder Brech ist ok. Man kann ja auch unten an den Serpentienen parken um zum Berch zu kommen.


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Von mir aus auch Berch. Da ist die Schieberei nicht so ätzend. 13 Uhr oder wann?


----------



## Nils82 (28. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Deal.


----------



## Nils82 (28. Mai 2012)

Was ist dem mit dem muddi?


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Dem alten Mann habe ich grade geschrieben. Der hat aber keine Zeit.


----------



## toje (28. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Lecker Sonnenbrand?




aber hallo... habe das gefühl da sind nur noch fetzen am rücken!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. Mai 2012)

ich mach mir schon ma aufn weg, bis gleich


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> aber hallo... habe das gefühl da sind nur noch fetzen am rücken!!!



Dann lasse dich mal schön eincremen....  

@the rest: War wieder richtig schön am Berch. Wird aber langsam rutschig und staubig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (28. Mai 2012)

Ist ja auch Sommer du Phantast ^^


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Klugscheissmodus an: Es ist noch Frühjahr, du Flachzange.


----------



## DerC (28. Mai 2012)

Ach wat.....


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Yepp.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. Mai 2012)

VÖGEL !

war geilo heute, lief einfach mal...auch wenn ich nur kurz zeit hatte


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Mittwoch Tour, die Damen?


----------



## indian66 (28. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittwoch Tour, die Damen?



Jasia
Und wat is mit Dienstag?


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich raus. Brauche mal ´nen Tag Pause.


----------



## DerC (28. Mai 2012)

Mittwoch bin ich leider raus, Spätdienst

Aber Donnerstag Berch und Freitag Wibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Mittwoch bin ich leider raus, Spätdienst
> 
> Aber Donnerstag Berch und Freitag Wibe



ich seh Potenzial


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2012)

Mal schauen, ob ich mich hier am Freitag loseisen kann. Glaube aber eher nicht.


----------



## toje (29. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittwoch Tour, die Damen?


 

moin,

ja...warum denn nicht!?


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2012)

Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort? Was macht der Sonnenbrand?


----------



## DerC (29. Mai 2012)

Morgen die Damen ^^


----------



## indian66 (29. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (29. Mai 2012)

Aloah


----------



## toje (29. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort? Was macht der Sonnenbrand?


 

nach mehreren quarkpackungen gehts jetzt wieder.wann war das denn beim letzten mal... 17 uhr???


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2012)

Yepp.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittwoch Tour, die Damen?


Lieber berchab am berch...

Gestern mal ne Trekkingtour mit meiner Holden durch Dortmund gemacht, 72km mit Hund dran (Geheimtraining ), ich muß mal wieder berchab...


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2012)

Nix ballern, Tour Jonge!


----------



## Nils82 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich würd auch bergab fahren, weil 17 Uhr schaff ich eh nicht. 18 Uhr Berg würde gut passen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Mai 2012)

Perfekt!

vor 16.30-17.00 Uhr schaff ichs eh nicht...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix ballern, Tour Jonge!


Nö!

Siehe oben.....


----------



## indian66 (29. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> nach mehreren quarkpackungen gehts jetzt wieder.wann war das denn beim letzten mal... 17 uhr???



Beim Krämer, wie immer?


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2012)

Moin. Yepp, bei Krämer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (30. Mai 2012)

Deal!
Und: moin!


----------



## BenderB (30. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin!


----------



## DerC (30. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit
@Tom
kann ich morgen den Reifen abholen ????


----------



## indian66 (30. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> @Tom
> kann ich morgen den Reifen abholen ????



Gerne!


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bin raus für heute. Werde nicht vor 18 Uhr zu Hause sein. Habe 'ne Großbaustelle.


----------



## toje (30. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für heute. Werde nicht vor 18 Uhr zu Hause sein. Habe 'ne Großbaustelle.


 

was`n da schon wieder los???


----------



## toje (30. Mai 2012)

ist heute eigentlich noch jemand anderes als der indianer am start???


----------



## indian66 (30. Mai 2012)

Duuuu  
Ich will auch gnädig sein 
Egal ob DH FR XC bin für alles offen,
Hab ja mein Truax dabei!


----------



## indian66 (30. Mai 2012)

Watt is denn, Angst? 
Na na


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (30. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Watt is denn, Angst?
> Na na


hr hr


----------



## DerC (30. Mai 2012)

Wat is den Freitag mit  Wibe oder Willingen?????


----------



## indian66 (30. Mai 2012)

war keiner da um 17 beim Krämer, außer ich natürlich.
Wat solls, nette endurorunde allein gemacht...


----------



## toje (30. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> war keiner da um 17 beim Krämer, außer ich natürlich.
> Wat solls, nette endurorunde allein gemacht...




ja sorry, die angst war dann doch zu groß!!!  nö, bin leider auf der couch eingenickt... und erst zwanzig nach fünf wach geworden.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2012)

Manchmal fordert das Alter Tribut...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2012)

Auf jeden Fall wars am Berch heute Supergeil , schnell wie Sau die Strecke , die Jungs aus W-tal waren ma wieder zu Besuch...und der Nils hat ein echt schickes Truax Reschpeckt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wat is den Freitag mit  Wibe oder Willingen?????


Leider arbeiten...


----------



## BenderB (30. Mai 2012)

Tach zusammen!
Ich suche jemanden der mir helfen kann, ein Sofa, eine Waschmaschine und ein E-Piano (nicht schwer, nur für alleine zu unhandlich) von Do-Brackel nach Do-Körne zu bringen. 
Das Sofa muss über die Terasse und dann von der Garage herunter gehoben werden, der Helfer sollte also nicht ein totales Hemd sein.
Ich denke wir müssten 2-3x fahren, das Ganze sollte also in 2 Stunden locker gegessen sein. 30 Euro würden dabei rausspringen.
Hat jemand zwischen Freitag Spätnachmittag bis Sonntag Abend Lust und Zeit? 

P.S. liegt quasi auf dem (Rück-) Weg von/nach Wibe/Warstein/Willingen


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2012)

@ C: Kann am Freitag nicht muss arbeiten.
@ Bender: Kann nicht, muss meine EX rauskicken.


----------



## hugecarl (30. Mai 2012)

30 klingen ja schon verlockend


----------



## BenderB (30. Mai 2012)

wurdet ihr  am Berg geblitzt?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (31. Mai 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> wurdet ihr  am Berg geblitzt?


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

Moin. Immer diese Paparazzi am Berch. 
Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (31. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wat is den Freitag mit  Wibe oder Willingen?????



Erst Freitag Mittag wenn überhaupt.....uncool


----------



## BenderB (31. Mai 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> 30â¬ klingen ja schon verlockend



War das jetzt eine Zusage, Herr GeneralsekretÃ¤r, oder eher nur: "Geld ist geil, aber Arbeit ist ScheÂ¡sse?


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich würds machen .. folglich: Beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (31. Mai 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Also ich würds machen .. folglich: Beides


Hast Du am Sonntag Zeit? 17 Uhr? 18 Uhr? 16 Uhr?


----------



## hugecarl (31. Mai 2012)

kann den ganzen tach am sonntag.. folglich am besten 16 uhr


----------



## BenderB (31. Mai 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> kann den ganzen tach am sonntag.. folglich am besten 16 uhr


ausgezeichnet, Deal 
schicke Dir mal meine neue Handynummer und die Adresse(n) per PN...


----------



## christophgr86 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kenne mich in Dortmund und der Umgebung noch nicht so gut aus, darum bin ich auf der Suche nach coolen Trails. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht den ein anderen coolen Singletrail oder schöne Wurzelpassagen empfehlen? Gerne auch als GPS Datei.

Danke schon mal 

Christoph


----------



## DerC (31. Mai 2012)

christophgr86 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich kenne mich in Dortmund und der Umgebung noch nicht so gut aus, darum bin ich auf der Suche nach coolen Trails. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht den ein anderen coolen Singletrail oder schöne Wurzelpassagen empfehlen? Gerne auch als GPS Datei.
> 
> ...


 
Wir können Dich gerne mal auf einer unseren Altherren-Touren ala Indian mitnehmen... wenne die überlebst kannste die Daten behalten, wer zurückbleibt wird im Wald verscharrt und die Klamotten landen in der Bucht....


----------



## toje (31. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wir können Dich gerne mal auf einer unseren Altherren-Touren ala Indian mitnehmen... wenne die überlebst kannste die Daten behalten, wer zurückbleibt wird im Wald verscharrt und die Klamotten landen in der Bucht....


 

leider geil!!!


----------



## BenderB (31. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wir können Dich gerne mal auf einer unseren Altherren-Touren ala Indian mitnehmen...


hr hr hr  


DerC schrieb:


> wenne die überlebst kannste die Daten behalten, wer zurückbleibt wird im Wald verscharrt und die Klamotten landen in der Bucht....


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wir können Dich gerne mal auf einer unseren Altherren-Touren ala Indian mitnehmen... wenne die überlebst kannste die Daten behalten, wer zurückbleibt wird im Wald verscharrt und die Klamotten landen in der Bucht....



Auf dich ist Verlass!


----------



## christophgr86 (31. Mai 2012)

Ja cool, danke für das Angebot, komme ich gerne drauf zurück! Hoffe ich bleibe dann nicht verscharrt im Wald zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (31. Mai 2012)

christophgr86 schrieb:


> Ja cool, danke für das Angebot, komme ich gerne drauf zurück! Hoffe ich bleibe dann nicht verscharrt im Wald zurück


Naja, wenn selbst der/die/dasC es überstanden haben, dann solltest Du das auch schaffen.


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

Selbst DU hast das überlebt. Was´n mit morgen? Kleine Tour, ihr Honks?


----------



## toje (31. Mai 2012)

was ist denn mit ballern morgen???


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

Oder so. Hängt aber bei mir davon ab, wie sehr es heute noch sifft.


----------



## toje (31. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Oder so. Hängt aber bei mir davon ab, wie sehr es heute noch sifft.


 

okay, lass mal morgen noch mal gucken.


----------



## christophgr86 (31. Mai 2012)

Was fahrt ihr denn dann so. Bin kein richtiger Anfänger mehr, aber übe halt noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

toje schrieb:


> okay, lass mal morgen noch mal gucken.



Yepp. Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

christophgr86 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn dann so. Bin kein richtiger Anfänger mehr, aber übe halt noch...



Schau mal in unsere Profile....


----------



## DerC (31. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schau mal in unsere Profile....


 
Hm...bei Dir sehe ich nur Stützräder, Röntgenbilder und Bobycars.....


----------



## DerC (31. Mai 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Naja, wenn selbst der/die/dasC es überstanden haben, dann solltest Du das auch schaffen.


 
Alter.....wer selbst nicht schwimmen kann sollte nicht mit den Haien spielen.....


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Hm...bei Dir sehe ich nur Stützräder, Röntgenbilder und Bobycars.....


Disch mach isch platt, Jonge!


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

Ach ja....ich bin für Tour morgen, Mädels. Will den C leiden sehen....


----------



## indian66 (31. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach ja....ich bin für Tour morgen, Mädels. Will den C leiden sehen....



Ach wat wär ich gern dabei...


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2012)

Dann hört man von ihm nur immer alles 5 Minuten sowas: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ_efL0tlR4"]Dejan Â´s lÃ¤ngster und lautester RÃ¼lpser Ã¼berhaupt !!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DerC (31. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> dann hört man von ihm nur immer alles 5 minuten sowas: dejan â´s lã¤ngster und lautester rã¼lpser ã¼berhaupt !!! - youtube


 
:d:d:d:d


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (31. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Hm...bei Dir sehe ich nur Stützräder, Röntgenbilder und Bobycars.....



alles was wichtig is, scheint vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen!!!


----------



## indian66 (1. Juni 2012)

Tach


----------



## DerC (1. Juni 2012)

Morgääääääääääääääähn


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2012)

Schrei nicht so!


----------



## DerC (1. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schrei nicht so!


 
schuldigung...


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2012)

So isser fein!


----------



## BenderB (1. Juni 2012)




----------



## DerC (1. Juni 2012)

Wer hat'n das shit Wetter bestellt ????


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2012)

Ach, das hört gleich auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (1. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach, das hört gleich auf!




na sicher datt...


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2012)

Warte es ab, Jonge.


----------



## DerC (1. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Warte es ab, Jonge.


 
...ja klar.....


----------



## toje (1. Juni 2012)

weck mich wenn es so weit ist...bis dahin bin ich mal uff couch!!!


----------



## DerC (1. Juni 2012)

toje schrieb:


> weck mich wenn es so weit ist...bis dahin bin ich mal uff couch!!!


 

...dito....
Hier Schwerter, nur für Dich alten Conti-Fahrer



> Jetzt war ich gestern in zwei Fachgeschäften die ich schon länger kenne und eigentlich auch Ahnung haben und beide haben gesagt *Conti* wäre Mist und nicht mit der Leistung von Maxxis vergleichbar. Die Contis wären sehr pannenanfällig, sind tubeless schwieriger dicht zu bekommen und auch vom Grip her im Vergleich zu Maxxis deutlich schlechter.


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2012)

@ C: Rate mal, was der Schwerter grade bei mir abgeholt hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (1. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich haste ihn richtig abgezockt.....


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2012)

War okay, dafür, dass er noch den halben Kalwes an den Dingern hat...


----------



## indian66 (1. Juni 2012)

Is hier wohl neuerdings der grosse Maxxisverkaufsfred


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2012)

Die Tour habe ich ja mal voll verpennt. Ups! Aus einem kurzen Nickerchen wurden mal eben 3 Stunden. Wir könnten also jetzt losfahren.


----------



## indian66 (1. Juni 2012)

Mannomann, mein Opa hat auch immer nachmittags 'n Nickerchen gemacht. 
Der ist auch 91 geworden! 
Ich hoffe ihr Nachmittagsnickerchenmacher fühlt euch jünger


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Juni 2012)

Watt lose, schon der Zweite der das Fahren verpennt, muß ich mir langsam Sorgen machen ???

Was ist mit morgen ??, kann aber erst so ab ca 16.00, muß mal wieder im Garten knechten...schei* Besitztum..


----------



## toje (1. Juni 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt lose, schon der Zweite der das Fahren verpennt, muß ich mir langsam Sorgen machen ???
> 
> Was ist mit morgen ??, kann aber erst so ab ca 16.00, muß mal wieder im Garten knechten...schei* Besitztum..




ja, wir werden alt... so 91 locker!!! 

kira und ich wollen morgen evtl. zur as.da brauch man nicht so viel zu trappeln, wir sind ja schon alt!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. Juni 2012)

Samma, wer kennt sich hier mit Manitou gabeln aus?

Bin jetz quasi auch hardtail-besitzer geworden mit Manitou Black, aber das dingen is total weich und federt arsch-langsam aus.

Laufräder müssen noch bei rolle vorbeischaun und die Magura muss entlüftet werden aber ansonsten Top 

Wo kann man Dirt fahren?


----------



## DerC (2. Juni 2012)

Also Berch wäre ich mit dabei....aber AS.......neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## chaz (2. Juni 2012)

Heute wird das nix bei mir. Möbel schleppen ist angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (2. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Also Berch wäre ich mit dabei....aber AS.......neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 

tt mit schüppe und spaten könnte ich noch anbieten.aber berch...neeeee!!!!


----------



## chaz (2. Juni 2012)

toje schrieb:


> tt mit schüppe und spaten könnte ich noch anbieten.





toje schrieb:


> aber berch...neeeee!!!!


Warum denn nicht?


----------



## DerC (2. Juni 2012)

tt ??????????????????


----------



## chaz (2. Juni 2012)

Trash-track, Flachzange!


----------



## DerC (2. Juni 2012)

todestrail ???


----------



## indian66 (2. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> todestrail ???



Ach waTT


----------



## toje (2. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?


 

hmm, weil keenen bock drauf!?


----------



## DerC (2. Juni 2012)

Ich überlegs mir....wer hat noch Bock auf ballern heute ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Juni 2012)

Is natürlich wieder nix geworden...grrr langsam krieg ich ne Depression, morgen soll das Wetter ja ziemlich miserabel werden, ansonsten würd ich 12.00 Berch vorschlagen, falls es nich kübelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Juni 2012)

Sollte es trocken bleiben, bin ich dabei. Die Aussichten sehen aber eher richtig beschi..en aus.


----------



## DerC (2. Juni 2012)

TT war heute sehr lustig ..... Schön gebaut haben wa


----------



## chaz (2. Juni 2012)

Bin gespannt, was da bei rum gekommen ist. Nächste Woche schaue ich mir das mal an.


----------



## DerC (2. Juni 2012)

Nen schönen Abflug hatta wieder gehabt^^


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Juni 2012)

Ja nee is klar...


----------



## DerC (2. Juni 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar...


 



Toje war hinter mir und hat sich erstmal schlappgelacht anstatt mich zubeatmen 

Leider hab ich meinen Sattel dabei getötet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (3. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Toje war hinter mir und hat sich erstmal schlappgelacht anstatt mich zubeatmen
> 
> Leider hab ich meinen Sattel dabei getötet


 

moin moin,

sorry... aber das hat auch wieder sooo lustig ausgeschaut!!! 

sattel, was brauchse denn da???so ein paar habe ich noch zu hause.


----------



## DerC (3. Juni 2012)

Grüß Gott

wieso biste schon wach, sonst hat Holger doch die senile Bettflucht 

Ich will wieder nen Speiseeis-Sattel haben.......

...und das Loch mach ich beim nächstenmal erstmal zu, die Sau
Wir müssen wirklich jedesmal ne Cam nmitnehmen, ich seh das ja nie, außer Warstein....


----------



## chaz (3. Juni 2012)

Der C wieder.... Tzzz....
Übrigens: Wetter ist ein Ars..loch!


----------



## toje (3. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Grüß Gott
> 
> wieso biste schon wach, sonst hat Holger doch die senile Bettflucht
> 
> ...


 
bin fleißig am arbeiten... 

naja, damit kann ich nicht dienen.ja, ne cam ist pflicht wenn du auf den bock steigst!!!


----------



## indian66 (3. Juni 2012)

N'abend. 
Melde mich für ne Woche in den Vinschgau ab. 
Wünsch euch viel Spass und weniger Regen auf den local-Trails. 
Und schön heile bleiben alle!


----------



## chaz (4. Juni 2012)

Moin! Selber, Indian.
Morgen Tourchen?


----------



## toje (4. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin! Selber, Indian.
> Morgen Tourchen?


 

moin,

hmm wie soll denn das wetter werden???


----------



## chaz (4. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut für morgen aus.


----------



## toje (4. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Sieht gut für morgen aus.


 

jau, auch gerade gesehen.aber evtl. muss ich meine lady mitbringen, oder mit ihr alleine fahren!?


----------



## chaz (4. Juni 2012)

Schauen wir mal. Für ´ne lockere Runde bin ich auf jeden Fall zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (4. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal. Für ´ne lockere Runde bin ich auf jeden Fall zu haben.


 
Moin

...dabei.....


----------



## chaz (4. Juni 2012)

So muss das.


----------



## DerC (4. Juni 2012)

Wer hat da wieder seinen Teller nicht aufgegessen


----------



## chaz (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin unschuldig!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. Juni 2012)

kumpel von mir fragte mich wegen einer Reifen-Wahl.

-fährt nur wenn es trocken ist
-90% nur auf befestigtem boden unterwegs
-fährt nur tourichen

--->also wenig rollwiderstand und für manchmal aber doch den ein oder anderen seitenstollen für waldwege....
z.B.: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Reifen-und-Schlaeuche/Schwalbe/Reifen-26-Schwalbe-Hurricane-Draht-Performance-2011::24074.html


----------



## chaz (5. Juni 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9573030 schrieb:
			
		

> kumpel von mir fragte mich wegen einer Reifen-Wahl.
> 
> -fährt nur wenn es trocken ist
> -90% nur auf befestigtem boden unterwegs
> ...


Habe noch 2x Maxxis MinionF 60a in 2,35" faltbar im Keller....  


Watt is jetzt mit Tour heute, Pummelfee?


----------



## DerC (5. Juni 2012)

Ach keine Lust........so richtig.......außerdem kränkel ich rum

Und F*ck dich


----------



## chaz (5. Juni 2012)

Dann saue ich mich alleine ein.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe noch 2x Maxxis MinionF 60a in 2,35" faltbar im Keller....



das is schon zuviel Profil, hätte noch 2 Holyroller und 2 kenda straßenreifen die er am donnerstag testen wird, aber ich nehm an weniger breit und mehr richtung slicks wäre besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (5. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann saue ich mich alleine ein.




musst du aber doch nicht...nur bis 18 uhr warten.


----------



## chaz (5. Juni 2012)

War gar nicht soooo matschig.


----------



## toje (5. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War gar nicht soooo matschig.




nö, war alles gut...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Juni 2012)

Jo , Top hatte mehr Sick erwartet, hab mich schon geärgert nicht an den Berch gefahren zu sein, Ballern wär sicher drin gewesen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Juni 2012)

Hat noch jemand nen X9 odr X0 Shifter rechts 9-fach in der Ecke rummodern???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Juni 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9573211 schrieb:
			
		

> das is schon zuviel Profil, hätte noch 2 Holyroller und 2 kenda straßenreifen die er am donnerstag testen wird, aber ich nehm an weniger breit und mehr richtung slicks wäre besser


Ardent oder Ignitor von Maxxis gehen ab wie Schmidts Katze bei Trockenheit, gibts beide auch in Schmal, faltbar und haben wenig Rollwiederstand,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ardent oder Ignitor von Maxxis gehen ab wie Schmidts Katze bei Trockenheit, gibts beide auch in Schmal, faltbar und haben wenig Rollwiederstand,



Geschäftsschädiger!


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2012)

Wie schaut es denn morgen Nachmittag mit ´ner Tour aus? Da soll es halbwegs trocken bleiben.


----------



## DerC (6. Juni 2012)

Also wenn ne Tour dann ab Mittags , bin ab Nachmittags in Bochum...
TT oder Berch wäre auch ne sehr gute Idee...

inkl Cam natürlich...


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juni 2012)

Wie schauts mit Wheels of Speed aus? Schon was geplant?


----------



## DerC (6. Juni 2012)

Muss arbeiten


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juni 2012)




----------



## Nils82 (6. Juni 2012)

Tour hört sich ganz gut an. Aber bitte nicht viel weiter als beim letzten mal. Muss mich noch dran gewöhnen.


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2012)

Moin, Mädels.
Was ist mit radeln?


----------



## Nils82 (7. Juni 2012)

Wann und Wo. 12 Uhr in der Wanne? Würd das trocken Wetter nicht zu lange warten lassen.


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2012)

13 Uhr! Bin grade erst aufgestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich auch. 12,30


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2012)

13 Uhr.


----------



## Nils82 (7. Juni 2012)

OK, dann um 13 Uhr. Man bist du spontan.


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2012)

Altaaaa! Ich bin noch nicht einmal wach, Jonge.


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2012)

War wieder ´ne schöne Runde, Jungx. Bin jetzt aber ziemlich platt...


----------



## Flugschueler (7. Juni 2012)

Damit bist du nicht alleine!


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich mir sicher. Nach dem ersten Weizen ging es aber wieder.


----------



## DerC (7. Juni 2012)

Mädels, was ist mit ballern am Samstag???? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden..... Warstein, Willingen oder Winterberg...... mir egal.......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Mädels, was ist mit ballern am Samstag???? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden..... Warstein, Willingen oder Winterberg...... mir egal.......


Berch war heute auch gut, Top Boden , lediglich ein paar Pfützen, leider gehen die Baumfällarbeiten weiter und das Roadgap auf der linken Seite war total mit gefällten Bäumen zugepflastert, wir haben es dann zu dritt wieder fahrbar gemacht (mann lief mir die Suppe runter) ist jetzt also wieder benutzbar , jedoch sollten wir uns auf einen unschönen Sommer am Berch gefasst machen , wenn das so weitergeht, wirds nicht lustig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2012)

Dann eben öfter AS!!! Am Samstag könnten wir damit anfangen!!!


----------



## DerC (8. Juni 2012)

Ja wir könnten auch mal in den Bikepark


----------



## chaz (8. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja wir könnten auch mal in den Bikepark


Du bist nur zu faul zu scheiben...mach ruhig mal was gegen deine Figur.  
Ach ja...Tach zusammen!!!


----------



## FunkyRay (8. Juni 2012)

Servus!


----------



## DerC (8. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist nur zu faul zu scheiben...mach ruhig mal was gegen deine Figur.
> Ach ja...Tach zusammen!!!


 
Ich mach mal was gegen Dich....

Samstag soll laut Balsaman's Lieblingswetterfrosch gut und trocken werden....perfektes Bikeparkwetter


----------



## chaz (8. Juni 2012)

Muss trotzdem erst ins Büro, Jonge. Sonst reißt mir mein Steuerberater bald die Ohren ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (8. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen 

Hier läufts auch gut, von der einen oder anderen Tragepassage mal abgesehen. 
Und haltet mir den Ofen frei!!!!


----------



## Nils82 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch morgen für Bikepark. Am Liebsten Winterberg, falls meine Bremse noch nicht 100% Leistung bring ist das da nicht so schlimm und der Shop kann ja auch schrauben.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Juni 2012)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch morgen für Bikepark. Am Liebsten Winterberg, falls meine Bremse noch nicht 100% Leistung bring ist das da nicht so schlimm und der Shop kann ja auch schrauben.


   Also ich glaube Bikepark ist nicht empfehlenswert , bei uns schiffts getz als würd die Welt untergehen, da würde ich mal tippen , dass es im Bikepark morgen ziemlich schmockig wird.


----------



## DerC (8. Juni 2012)

Ich schließ mich der Mehrheit an.....vielleicht


----------



## chaz (8. Juni 2012)

13 Uhr TT?


----------



## DerC (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich nicht woanders bin , dann ja


----------



## chaz (8. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht woanders bin , dann ja


----------



## Nils82 (8. Juni 2012)

Dann ist Winterberg wenigstens leer und vielleicht etwas anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Snap4x (9. Juni 2012)

Hey,
wollte morgen (heute!) Mittag zur EDC Arena abstarten.
Wie schaut es da aus?

Ist jemand anwesend?


----------



## chaz (9. Juni 2012)

Moin, ihr Pfosten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (9. Juni 2012)

Moin. Ich werd gleich nach Wibe fahren. Muss vorm Urlaub nochmal in Park.


----------



## chaz (9. Juni 2012)

Dann viel Spaß und bleib heile!


----------



## Nils82 (9. Juni 2012)

I will do my very best.


----------



## DerC (9. Juni 2012)

Yo viel Spass. Werd hier auf Holger aufpassen


----------



## chaz (9. Juni 2012)

Du bist so gut zu mir.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist so gut zu mir.




Aber doch nicht zu dem oberlangweiligen TT , lass uns doch wenn schon an die Aussenstelle....da gehts wenigstens bergab..


----------



## chaz (9. Juni 2012)

War doch lustig am TT. Aber Sachen bauen manche Leute dahin....tzzzz....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Juni 2012)

Jepp,

war im Endeffekt ganz gut...mal wieder ne gute Kurvenübung...


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2012)

Moin! Geht heute was? Wäre für 'ne gaaanz lockere Tour zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (10. Juni 2012)

Also war gestern nicht so pralle^^
Wann willstn los?


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2012)

Arsch!


----------



## chaz (11. Juni 2012)

Moin, Mädels.


----------



## indian66 (11. Juni 2012)

Tach auch!
Bin wieder im Lande und zu allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## chaz (12. Juni 2012)

Von wegen Schandtat...morgen ´ne kleine Tour?


----------



## indian66 (12. Juni 2012)

Gerne!
Und: Moin!
Obwohl, bin mir nicht sicher ob mir dass jetzt nicht zu langweilig ist hier und ich viell lieber gleich den Renner nehme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (13. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen!


----------



## chaz (13. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## indian66 (13. Juni 2012)

Wie isn die (Wetter)lage heute?


----------



## chaz (13. Juni 2012)

Schau doch mal raus!


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Juni 2012)

Der liegt bestimmt noch im Bett


----------



## DerC (13. Juni 2012)

kalt und nass.......


----------



## indian66 (13. Juni 2012)

Wer ist trotzdem unterwegs?
N bisschen lustlos bin ich ja schon...
Morgen wirds besser!


----------



## toje (13. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schau doch mal raus!


 

sooo schlimm ist das doch gar nicht!!!


----------



## chaz (13. Juni 2012)

Eben drum!


----------



## indian66 (13. Juni 2012)

Watt isn getz?
17:00 wie imma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (13. Juni 2012)

Ok, bin raus für heute
Geh ich halt schoppen mitm Chef


----------



## chaz (13. Juni 2012)

Bin grade ´ne kleine Runde spontan gefahren. War des schön...


----------



## indian66 (13. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin grade ´ne kleine Runde spontan gefahren. War des schön...



you little A§§


----------



## indian66 (13. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr übrigens morgen ne Runde
und mir ist egal (ob) wer mitkommt.


----------



## chaz (13. Juni 2012)

Ging nicht anders. Musste die Tour wirklich spontan fahren. War nicht absehbar.


----------



## toje (13. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin grade ´ne kleine Runde spontan gefahren. War des schön...




schweeeeinnn!!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2012)

toje schrieb:


> schweeeeinnn!!!!


 Dafür habe ich heute schwere Beine. Habe es mir gestern ganz gut besorgt.


----------



## indian66 (14. Juni 2012)

Kann ja jeder behaupten


----------



## chaz (14. Juni 2012)

Weil er´s kann!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (14. Juni 2012)

Mit Ansage:
Ich fahr gleich ne Runde.


----------



## indian66 (14. Juni 2012)

Fertich!
War geil, leider nicht so geil wie letzte Woche, aber was solls.
Und: wer hat nich auf den Berch aufgepasst?
Alles zugeschüttet mit Baumstümpfen 
Beide lines wech.....


----------



## hugecarl (14. Juni 2012)

Waaaaaaaas? Stehn die Sprünge, Anlieger etc noch?!


----------



## indian66 (14. Juni 2012)

Das schon,
Stehen aber bis zur Halskrause im Holzschnitt 
Dachte ihr wüsstet das, bin heute zum ersten mal nach anderthalb wochen wieder zum Berch geasselt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Juni 2012)

Holy shit....ich habs geahnt.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Juni 2012)

Watt lose ?

Samstag Kalwes????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (14. Juni 2012)

Lieber Sonntag..


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2012)

Moin. Dann lasst uns da mal aufräumen, oder?!


----------



## indian66 (15. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Dann lasst uns da mal aufräumen, oder?!



Moin.
Hmm auch noch dicke Arme kriegen  ?
Die Dinger die da rumliegen sind teilweise reichlich dick.


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2012)

Dann müssen wir warten bis der shit da abtransportiert ist und die Furchen plätten. Muddy besorgt bestimmt ´ne Rüttelplatte....


----------



## H.J. (15. Juni 2012)

ja sieht schlimm aus, kaum ein Durchkommen am Ebberg, da wird eine Menge Holz abgerodet, schade meine 3 x die Woche Hausrunde muß ich umplanen, da geht mind 4 Wochen gar nix mehr

H.


----------



## DerC (15. Juni 2012)

...et läuft.....


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2012)

Alles wird gut.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (15. Juni 2012)

Bin Grad da sieht echt scheint.... aus naja sobald das holz weg ist gibts ne Nacht Aktion


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir warten bis der shit da abtransportiert ist und die Furchen plätten. Muddy besorgt bestimmt ´ne Rüttelplatte....


Keine Sorge ..hab heute schon aufgeräumt, rechte Line wieder bedingt befahrbar...ca 30 Meter vorm ersten Double kann man loslegen, aber vorsicht beim Roadgap ist ca 20 cm kürzer und hat wieder Anspruch!, d.h. Vollgas und Bunny sonst Einschlag, ist mir heute beim ersten Test passiert....aber kein Platten , dank Downhill-Karkasse


Sonst lässt es sich schon fahren, unseren Rastplatz erkennt man nicht wieder , alles abgeholzt, sogar die beiden Bäume durch die man immer so geil durchhüppen konnte, aber Kopf hoch , wenn die den 
Rest heile lassen schreit das nach BAUEN!!! z.b. nen schicken Corner in die eh langweilige Anfahrt zum ersten Double, da kann dann keiner meckern...


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (15. Juni 2012)

Ja hast du echt schön gemacht die dh line ist auch bis zum roadgap frei  der Förster der vorhin da war meinte nur kopfschüttelnt das wir uns das auch nicht aufhält  ich glaube der hat erwartet das wir die lines aufgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (15. Juni 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> ich glaube der hat erwartet das wir die lines aufgeben


Von wegen!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Juni 2012)

Impertinent!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. Juni 2012)

Der wird sich wundern wenn übernacht alles wieder steht


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2012)

Einfach in Ruhe abwarten, bis die da fertig sind. Aufräumen, alles wieder fertig machen und nichts neues bauen. Dann passt das schon. Bei Neubauten geht dann bestimmt der Stress los.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. Juni 2012)

Ja da muss ich dir recht geben die Strecke war ja so auch ok wie sie war und wenn wir nichts neues bauen werden wir vll auch wie früher in Ruhe gelassen! 
Nur wüsste ich gerne wer vor ca2 Wochen den ganzen Müll da gelassen hat, habe ihn zwar mitgenommen aber das muss echt nicht sein


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Muell passiert doch leider immer wieder. Geht mir auch auf die Eier.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Juni 2012)

Bähhh, war heute morgen mit dem Rad Brötchen holen und im Wald sieht es aus wie im Januar, alles voll mockig.....keine schönen Aussichten....wer fährt nach Willingen??


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2012)

Ich werde nach Willingen fahren. Habe aber keine Ahnung wann ich losfahre. Erstmal abwarten, wie der Abend wird...


----------



## DerC (16. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich werde nach Willingen fahren. Habe aber keine Ahnung wann ich losfahre. Erstmal abwarten, wie der Abend wird...


 
^^ .. rofl.... Ha-Ha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (16. Juni 2012)

Wer hat Bock auf Kalwes morgen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich werde nach Willingen fahren. Habe aber keine Ahnung wann ich losfahre. Erstmal abwarten, wie der Abend wird...


Immer diese Orakel....


----------



## DerC (17. Juni 2012)

Und ? Was hat's gebracht ??? Jill ??^^


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Juni 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Wer hat Bock auf Kalwes morgen?


Wird wahrscheinlich ziemlich mockig sein, sollte man vielleicht noch ein paar Tage warten...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (17. Juni 2012)

also keiner unterwegs heute?


----------



## hugecarl (17. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege noch ob ich zum Kalwes fahr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Und ? Was hat's gebracht ??? Jill ??^^



Kein Wort ohne meinen Anwalt...


----------



## DerC (17. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kein Wort ohne meinen Anwalt...


 
Es lebt.......


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Es lebt.......



Jasia!!! Was geht denn diese Woche? Morgen ´ne gepflegte Tour?


----------



## indian66 (18. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jasia!!! Was geht denn diese Woche? Morgen ´ne gepflegte Tour?



Moin!
Schon wieder ?


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2012)

Können morgen auch gerne ballern gehen...


----------



## indian66 (18. Juni 2012)

Ofen ist aber noch nicht wirklich frei oder?


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2012)

Das kannst wohl vergessen. Von mir aus ´ne Runde AS oder TT.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch Kalwes?
Ansonsten bin ich erst wieder am WE dabei, blödes studium


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch sifft es....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittwoch sifft es....



*brech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (18. Juni 2012)

Bin raus, hab Spätdienst :-(


----------



## indian66 (18. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jasia!!! Was geht denn diese Woche? Morgen ´ne gepflegte Tour?



Für'n derbes Freeridetürchen wär ich auch zu haben.


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2012)

Mir egal. Können auch gerne so´n bisschen an der Burg spielen gehen...


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Bin raus...



Bist du eh....


----------



## DerC (18. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bist du eh....


 

Wird mal wieder Zeit für'n anständiges F**K DICH ....


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2012)

Wurde auch wieder mal Zeit. Tut das guuuut....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das kannst wohl vergessen. Von mir aus ´ne Runde AS oder TT.


DABEI!!!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. Juni 2012)

wann? also morgens hätte ich zeit 
Mittwoch nachmittag jemand dabei, hab schon schlammreifen bereit?


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2012)

Moin. Auf Grund von anhaltender Müdigkeit wäre ich heute für ´ne Tour zu haben. Oder max. TT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (19. Juni 2012)

Tach,
Ist mir Hupe.
Oder beides.


----------



## indian66 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich könnte heute auch n bissl früher starten wenns passt.


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2012)

17 Uhr Krämer oder  TT?


----------



## indian66 (19. Juni 2012)

Such Dir aus. 
Viell bei Sauwetter eher Krämer?


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2012)

Dann bei Krämer.


----------



## indian66 (19. Juni 2012)

Deal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen! War gestern ´ne schöne Tour mit allem! 
@Muddy: Was macht der Schädel?


----------



## indian66 (20. Juni 2012)

Tach!
Ja, war lekker!
Hoffe auch dem Muddy gehts noch gut?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Juni 2012)

Jepp ,

bis auf den seelischen Schmerz geht es, war ne verlustreiche Tour....


----------



## DerC (20. Juni 2012)

was'n los gewesen bei euch ??? Läßt man euch auch einmal alleine in den Wald...


----------



## indian66 (20. Juni 2012)

Wer Spass haben will muss leiden


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2012)

Der Highsider von Muddy sah schon spektakulär aus. So richtig nach Rodeo....
Morgen radeln, Mädels?
Ach ja: Moin!


----------



## indian66 (21. Juni 2012)

Moin. 
Freitach? Türchen?


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2012)

Von mir aus . Oder etwas TT . Mir egal .


----------



## DerC (21. Juni 2012)

Freitag ? Freitag? Freitag.......??????

Laß mich überlegen.......hm.............Freitag?......
Ach ne keine Zeit, muss ja Klamotten für PDS packen.....


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2012)

Wie war das noch? Ach ja.... f**k dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (21. Juni 2012)

Wann gehts für dich los, Chaz?

Sonntag hätte ich vielleicht Zeit für ne Tour, weil da bist ja ganz allein


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2012)

Ich habe erst im Herbst Urlaub. Mein Ego ist doch immer bei mir...


----------



## indian66 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich leiste auch gerne weiterhin geistigen Beistand.


----------



## chaz (21. Juni 2012)

Was´n jetzt mit morgen, die Dame?


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Juni 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich leiste auch gerne weiterhin geistigen Beistand.



Ob dein Geist ausreicht um dem schwachen Geist beizustehen


----------



## Kayya (21. Juni 2012)

viel spaß an die PDS leute ...ihr säcke!

ich wollte morgen zum kalwes oder AS/TT.... kommt wer mit?


----------



## indian66 (21. Juni 2012)

Is mir Hupe wo´s morgen hingeht.


----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2012)

Moin!!!
An die Franzeckencrew: Habt einen geilen Urlaub und kommt heile wieder!!!
Wäre heute wohl für TT/As zu haben...


----------



## indian66 (22. Juni 2012)

Tach!
Jo wann?
Kann heute nich ganz sooo früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2012)

Von mir aus 16.30 Uhr unten am Parkplatz.


----------



## DerC (22. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> An die Franzeckencrew: Habt einen geilen Urlaub und kommt heile wieder!!!


 
Thx... 
Wir (ich)werden uns bemühen


----------



## BenderB (22. Juni 2012)

Ja Leude, auch ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und eine Menge geiler Abfahrten in PDS!!
Ab nächstem Donnerstag bin ich auch mal wieder am Start für Türchen oder Bergabgeassel


----------



## indian66 (22. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Von mir aus 16.30 Uhr unten am Parkplatz.



Kann ich nich versprechen. 
Werds vermutlich nich vor 5 schaffen. 
Meld mich nochmal dazu. 

Und allen abtrünnigen ne geile Zeit in F!!!!


----------



## toje (22. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> An die Franzeckencrew: Habt einen geilen Urlaub und kommt heile wieder!!!




wir geben unser bestes!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Juni 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kann ich nich versprechen.
> Werds vermutlich nich vor 5 schaffen.
> Meld mich nochmal dazu.


Bin dann am TT.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (22. Juni 2012)

morgen kalwes, so ab 14uhr, wers noch dabei?


----------



## indian66 (22. Juni 2012)

Leider Geil heute am TT!
Kann man mal wieder hin.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Dirthobel,also wer einen kennt oder selbst eins loswerden will bitte mal melden per PN. 

Dank euch im vorraus.


----------



## hugecarl (23. Juni 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9627164 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen kalwes, so ab 14uhr, wers noch dabei?



Dabei!


----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Leider Geil heute am TT!
> Kann man mal wieder hin.



Hat wieder echt Laune gemacht. Für heute bin ich aber raus. Eventuell morgen Vormittag. Mal sehen, was das Wetter macht.


----------



## DerC (23. Juni 2012)

Wir sind dann mal weg...... Und tschüüüsssssss


----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2012)

Hau ab!!!


----------



## DerC (23. Juni 2012)

Danke !!!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Danke !!!!!



Für dich doch immer! Pfosten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Juni 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9627164 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen kalwes, so ab 14uhr, wers noch dabei?




Klingt gut !!!

Bis gleich!


----------



## Push_it (23. Juni 2012)

Auch dabei. Werd wohl so 14.30 Uhr da sein. Bis gleich.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Juni 2012)

War ne coole Nummer heute echt spaßig, muß wiederholt werden, war auch mal wieder schön mit Petter zu fahren


----------



## Push_it (23. Juni 2012)

War ganz chillig. Nächstes Mal mit Protektoren und ohne Handbremse.


----------



## hugecarl (23. Juni 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht.. danke an Achim fürs Kettenschloss!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (23. Juni 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War ne coole Nummer heute echt spaßig, muß wiederholt werden, war auch mal wieder schön mit Petter zu fahren



fahr doch immer gern hinter dir her, auch wenn du heute sehr viel mit dem Fuß die kurven gewischt hast


----------



## chaz (24. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit! Geht was am Dienstag?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Juni 2012)

Je nach Wedda....


----------



## DerC (24. Juni 2012)

Bei uns ja. Bis jetzt noch keine humanen Verluste^^
Gruß aus France


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch keine humanen Verluste



Wie hast du denn die Felge gefistet?

Wetter soll morgen ja gut werden, also rauf auf den Bock.


----------



## DerC (25. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, aufm Weg zum Lift hat's einmal laut Ra-bums gemacht.....kaputt :-(


----------



## Push_it (25. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Geht was am Dienstag?



Mhm, Kalwes oder woanders?


----------



## chaz (25. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aufm Weg zum Lift hat's einmal laut Ra-bums gemacht.....kaputt :-(


Qualle!!!  



Push_it schrieb:


> Mhm, Kalwes oder woanders?



Wenn ich mir das Wetter so draußen anschaue, geht meine Tendenz eher zum endurieren...

Wie sieht das eigentlich am Berch aus?


----------



## Push_it (25. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Wetter so draußen anschaue, geht meine Tendenz eher zum endurieren...
> 
> Wie sieht das eigentlich am Berch aus?



Hier regnet's gerade auch wieder. Samstag war's echt gut fahrbar - auf dem ganzen Track nur eine kleine Fütze kurz vor dem Stepdown. 
Denke mal, dass es morgen etwas nasser ist. Zumindest hier hat es gestern auch den ganzen Tag genässt.
Von mir aus spricht aber trotzdem nichts gegen morgen.

Edit: Hier trocknet es jetzt ab. Werde dann wohl morgen wieder ab 14 Uhr @ Kalwes sein. Dabei?


----------



## chaz (26. Juni 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (26. Juni 2012)

Tach auch. 
Was geht heute? 
Türchen nach dem Drecksregen?


----------



## chaz (26. Juni 2012)

Heute lockere Tour um  17 Uhr bei Krämer.


----------



## chaz (26. Juni 2012)

War wieder eine spaßige Runde. Bin aber echt platt . Nur mal für den Hinterkopf: Samstag Warstein ?


----------



## Coma-White (26. Juni 2012)

Wir waren dann mal wieder am Berg...rechts siehts ganz ok aus.

Von der linken Line könnt ihr euch selbst ein Bild von machen...sofern ihr die noch erkennt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50496


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Wir sind gestern bei der Tour dort vorbei gefahren. Bis das links wieder frei ist, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern. Werde mal versuchen etwas über die Förster zu erfahren. Und rechts muss noch etwas Hand angelegt werden. Das sollte aber mit ein paar Leuten schnell erledigt werden. Würde vorschlagen, da mal am Freitag Nachmittag aufzuschlagen und da aufzuräumen.


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Juni 2012)

Moin ihr!
Könnte mich am Freitag für ne kleine Tour zum schaufeln begeistern lassen, falls mich der Novovirus lässt.


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Da müssen nur ein paar Äste etc. weg geräumt werden. 2-3 Stunden...dann ist die rechte line wieder komplett frei.


----------



## indian66 (27. Juni 2012)

Yo leckerst gestern, holy Boden auch. 
Freitag geht klar, Sa Warstein bin ich raus


----------



## cab2k (27. Juni 2012)

Freitag müsste ansich klar gehn!


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Juni 2012)

Ich komm dann Freitag mal mit dem tourenbock rum, sag nur ne zeit. Samstag warstein muss ich auch leider verneinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dann so um 16.30 Uhr zu Fuß vor Ort.


----------



## DerC (27. Juni 2012)

Morgen Ihr Pfosten, heute strahlender Sonnenschein . Gruß aus France


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Morgen Ihr Pfosten, heute strahlender Sonnenschein . Gruß aus France



Es sei dir Flachzange gegönnt. Und? Alle und alles noch heile?


----------



## BenderB (27. Juni 2012)

So meine Lieben,
habe den B2Run Firmenlauf abgehakt und ab jetzt geht es wieder öfters auf's Rad  (hoffe ich)
(nein Holger, heute ist Mittwoch, da kann ich wie immer nicht)
Oh man, der Berg ist ja schon ganz schön ramponiert... sieht so aus wie jede Strecke, dich ich mal runter gefahren bin. Den ein oder anderen Baum nehm ich da schonmal mit


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Juni 2012)

Hi leutz, bin auch mal wieder am Start!!! Wie gehts euch??? Lang nichts gehört gesehen etc!!! Am weekend bin ich auch wieder auf dem bock!!! Mal sehen wohin es geht! 

Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Nach Warstein ...


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Juni 2012)

Xd.... Robbe hat mir schon davon berichtet wer fährt??? Quanta kosta? 

Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre wohl auf jeden Fall . Eventuell noch Muddy. Keine Ahnung, ob der Bender Lust hat. Tageskarte kostet 15 Euro.


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Juni 2012)

Ach das hört sich doch gut an also wenn du fährst komm ich gern mit!!! 

Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Kann dich aufsammeln. Kein Ding.


----------



## Coma-White (27. Juni 2012)

Ich bin Freitag auch dabei.
Irgendwas an Werkzeug oder lieber nich?


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Für die rechte line ist nur Handarbeit angesagt.


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Juni 2012)

Wann wollt ihr Freitag dahin????? Könnte erst ab 4 halb 5

Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

st44lk33r schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr Freitag dahin????? Könnte erst ab 4 halb 5
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2





chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin dann so um 16.30 Uhr zu Fuß vor Ort.


----------



## BenderB (27. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich fahre wohl auf jeden Fall . Eventuell noch Muddy. Keine Ahnung, ob der Bender Lust hat. Tageskarte kostet 15 Euro.


Samstag bin ich auf nem Junggesellenabschied (oder besser: )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Du Ärmster.


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Juni 2012)

Oi ok..  chaz könntest mich am Fr wo einsammeln??? Dann kann ich auch bissle Hand anlegen.... Mein lappen hat ja immer noch Urlaub auf unbestimmte zeit

Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaz (27. Juni 2012)

Kann ich dir erst am Freitag sagen. Kommt darauf an, wie mein Tag läuft. Bekommen wir aber bestimmt hin.


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Juni 2012)

Ja kein ding wenn das zeitlich alles passt dann gern.... Und das du erst Freitag bescheid sagen kannst ist doch ok.... Bin ja spontan  

Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenderB (27. Juni 2012)

st44lk33r schrieb:


> J
> Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2



sowas kann man auch ausschalten


----------



## indian66 (27. Juni 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> sowas kann man auch ausschalten



Sieh an


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Juni 2012)

Jaja ist ja jut


----------



## indian66 (27. Juni 2012)

Geht doch!


----------



## st44lk33r (27. Juni 2012)

Xd...... Lernfähig bin ich manchmal  hehe


----------



## BenderB (27. Juni 2012)

st44lk33r schrieb:


> Xd...... Lernfähig bin ich manchmal  hehe


ob Du dann so hier rein passt?! 
der Rest scheint hier oft sehr lernresistent zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st44lk33r (28. Juni 2012)

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht,! Nehme auch alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------



## BenderB (28. Juni 2012)

st44lk33r schrieb:


> Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht,! Nehme auch alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


Hahaha, Du hast den Spirit, so kommen wir ins Geschäft :-D

@all: Moin!


----------



## chaz (28. Juni 2012)

Moin, ihr Flachzangen!


----------



## st44lk33r (28. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin....


----------



## indian66 (28. Juni 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## st44lk33r (28. Juni 2012)

Pause!  geiles wetter.... Später muss ich noch meine vorderbremse fit machen, und dann joa mal ne kleine testfahrt machen!


----------



## Push_it (28. Juni 2012)

Keiner am Kalwes heudää?


----------



## st44lk33r (28. Juni 2012)

Erstmal kein plan wo das ist.... Und 2 tens muss ich mich erstmal um meine bremsen kümmern, wobei...... Wer bremst verliert


----------



## Push_it (28. Juni 2012)

Am Kemnader See hinter dem Uni-Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (28. Juni 2012)

Ra-Bumms hat's gemacht .... Ich bin echt der geilste ^^


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ra-Bumms hat's gemacht .... Ich bin echt der geilste ^^


Geil wie immer.....


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

moin moin


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Push_it schrieb:


> Am Kemnader See hinter dem Uni-Gelände.




Aso ist ja gut zu wissen


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ra-Bumms hat's gemacht .... Ich bin echt der geilste ^^



Lass mich raten....war´s ein double? Und Toje war Schuld? 

Moin, Mädels!


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass mich raten....war´s ein double? Und Toje war Schuld?
> 
> Moin, Mädels!



Haha.... Kommt das öfters vor???  

Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Chazy baby wann ca weist du ob du mich mitnehmen kannst und wann??? Wie gesagt kann erst ca gegen 4 halb 5uhr


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Mitnehmen wird wohl heute nichts. Das wird bei mir selber richtig eng mit halb fünf am Berch. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein anderer. Und wegen morgen würde ich dich so um halb neun einsammeln.


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Ja wenn mich jemand heute Wo einsammeln kann wäre genial... Nur wer wann und wo??? Fahren wir beide dann morgen allein, oder kommt noch einer mit????


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Fährt denn noch wer zum Ebberg der mich aus Do City oder brackel mit nehmen kann???


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2012)

st44lk33r schrieb:


> Ja wenn mich jemand heute Wo einsammeln kann wäre genial... Nur wer wann und wo??? Fahren wir beide dann morgen allein, oder kommt noch einer mit????



Pedda eventuell. Mit Muddy quatsche ich gleich noch.


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

ok sag dann mal Bescheid!! Danke


----------



## Coma-White (29. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid also trotz der Wetterwarnung da ja?

Da steht was von Blitzschlag und herabfallenden Ästen....

*aaach nur bis 16h steht da. Also alles Toll


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Coma-White schrieb:


> Ihr seid also trotz der Wetterwarnung da ja?
> 
> Da steht was von Blitzschlag und herabfallenden Ästen....
> 
> *aaach nur bis 16h steht da. Also alles Toll



Wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt 

Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2012)

achja, stalker: sascha (coma-white) und ich stehn 16 uhr mit rad beim reuber und fahrn von da aus dann schnell zum berch!


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2012)

Ich klemme mir das heute. Das Regenradar sieht nicht so toll aus. Der Kram liegt da nächste Woche auch noch rum .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Ok chaz sag mal kannst mir meine hinter bremse fertig machen??? Hab den Druckpunkt quasi am Lenker.... Und hab des noch nie gemacht!!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (29. Juni 2012)

muddy, nimmst mich morgen mal mit?!
Weiß ja gar nit wo des is


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2012)

Achim kommt morgen nicht mit. Adresse steht auf der Netzseite. Bin um 10 Uhr vor Ort . Was hast Du für eine Bremse ? Und was hast du daran gemacht?


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Gemacht habe ich damit gar nichts.... Schauen wir morgen einfach mal... Oder ich fahr eben schnell noch zu robbe


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2012)

Wie sehen die Beläge aus?


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2012)

@stalker: Wo kann ich dich einsammeln?


----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Wo passt es dir am besten???? Würde die Abfahrt brackel von der b1 wieder klar gehen???? Beläge sind ok.... Einen Druckpunkt habe ich auch... Es geht... Ist fahrbar!!! Kannst ja morgen mal schauen


----------



## hugecarl (29. Juni 2012)

solangs nur die hintere is.. heute konnte man übrigens sehr angenehm im tshirt fahren


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2012)

Abfahrt Brackel passt. Halb neun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st44lk33r (29. Juni 2012)

Ok Danke, dann bis morgen!!! Gibbet da sowas wie ne fritten schmiede?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (29. Juni 2012)

also fahrt nur ihr beide?
das doch doof, will auch


----------



## chaz (30. Juni 2012)

@ Pedda: Bekomme nur 2 Räder bei mir drauf.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (30. Juni 2012)

jaja ich weiß, sone schmeiße, naja fahr dann wohl nur nachher ne Runde pumptrack mimm Timä


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Leude ,

wollte nachher mal kurz zum Ofen, noch jemand da?


----------



## indian66 (1. Juli 2012)

Yupp,
komme gleich auch mal hin (auch wenns wenig bringt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. Juli 2012)

Dienstag Tour die Damen?


----------



## FunkyRay (1. Juli 2012)

Gegenfrage, Montag?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Juli 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Yupp,
> komme gleich auch mal hin (auch wenns wenig bringt)




Getz bringts wieder was , rechte Line kpl. befahrbar, rockt wieder richtig.. linke Line leider nur bis Roadgap..das dauert bestimmt noch was bevor wir das restaurieren können, aber durch die Harvester Spur ergeben sich neue Möglichkeiten ...sag ich Euch..

Übrigends,,,High Roller 2 is echt ein cooles Ding, gibts nix!!


----------



## indian66 (1. Juli 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Getz bringts wieder was , rechte Line kpl. befahrbar, rockt wieder richtig.. linke Line leider nur bis Roadgap..das dauert bestimmt noch was bevor wir das restaurieren können, aber durch die Harvester Spur ergeben sich neue Möglichkeiten ...sag ich Euch..
> 
> Übrigends,,,High Roller 2 is echt ein cooles Ding, gibts nix!!



Jo, geht wieder, wenn man sich nicht auf die Tasse legt. 
Wollte mal schnell den minitable nach dem "Rastplatz" nehmen und komm in so'ne doofe rille. Zack auf die Klappe. 
Wenigstens wurde das Wetter dann wieder schöner.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Juli 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jo, geht wieder, wenn man sich nicht auf die Tasse legt.
> Wollte mal schnell den mititable nach dem "Rastplatz" nehmen und komm in so'ne doofe rille. Zack auf die Klappe.
> Wenigstens wurde das Wetter dann wieder schöner.




Da bin ich auch kurz gestrauchelt, ist eine üble Furche,konnt mich grad noch fangen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dienstag Tour die Damen?


   Wie wars denn in Warstein??


----------



## hugecarl (1. Juli 2012)

Gerade die rechte Line hat etwas von ihrem Autobahnfeeling verloren und ist im anfangsstück interessanter geworden..


----------



## chaz (2. Juli 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie wars denn in Warstein??



Sehr geil. Und stellenweise sehr rutschig. Die Umbauten auf der FR oben gefallen sehr. Im unteren Teil hat man auch gebuddelt, aber das da geht gar nicht. Wird wohl, weil viele gemeckert haben, wieder schön gemacht.


----------



## chaz (2. Juli 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, Montag?!



Für heute bin ich raus. Meine bikes brauchen mal ´ne Entschlammung. 
Muss aber auch morgen nicht unbedingt ´ne Tour sein. Ballern geht auch!


----------



## st44lk33r (2. Juli 2012)

Ja warstein War genial, schlammig sauig... Und einfach gut anfangs War ich wieder sooo agil wie ein Stein, was aber nicht verwunderlich ist, da ich kaum aufs Rad komme!!! Aber es wurde von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt besser!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (2. Juli 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Getz bringts wieder was , rechte Line kpl. befahrbar, rockt wieder richtig.. linke Line leider nur bis Roadgap..das dauert bestimmt noch was bevor wir das restaurieren können, aber durch die Harvester Spur ergeben sich neue Möglichkeiten ...sag ich Euch..
> 
> Übrigends,,,High Roller 2 is echt ein cooles Ding, gibts nix!!



Bin gespannt aufn Berch. High Roller 2 kann ich nur bestätigen

Mensch Barbie is wieder da, warum freut sich denn keiner mal 
Donnerstag/Mittwoch radeln am Berch/Kalwes?


----------



## FunkyRay (2. Juli 2012)

Sie haben Angst!


----------



## chaz (2. Juli 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Sie haben Angst!


Solltest du bei der nächsten Tour haben...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Solltest du bei der nächsten Tour haben...


Jawoll!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für heute bin ich raus. Meine bikes brauchen mal ´ne Entschlammung.
> Muss aber auch morgen nicht unbedingt ´ne Tour sein. Ballern geht auch!




und nochmal Jawoll!!


----------



## chaz (3. Juli 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> und nochmal Jawoll!!




Moin, Mädels!


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Juli 2012)

Servus!


----------



## st44lk33r (3. Juli 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## DerC (3. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen Lady's, 

der Bruchpilot meldet sich wieder zum Dienst... 3Tage PDS-Wunden lecken reicht, wann gehts wieder los ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (3. Juli 2012)

Tach auch.


----------



## chaz (3. Juli 2012)

Würde mal sagen 16.30 Uhr am TT.


----------



## st44lk33r (3. Juli 2012)

Bin erst 18-18:30 at home  fahre dann wohl noch ne kleine Tour.... Muss ja fit werden und wieder agiler


----------



## BenderB (3. Juli 2012)

st44lk33r schrieb:


> Bin erst 18-18:30 at home  fahre dann wohl noch ne kleine Tour.... Muss ja fit werden und wieder agiler


wo tourst Du denn immer?
Du kommst doch auch aus Brackel, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, oder?


----------



## st44lk33r (3. Juli 2012)

Bist du auch aus brackel bender???? Na ja ich fahre selten momentan, da ich um 3 zur Arbeit aufstehe und nicht vor 18uhr zu hause bin!!! Wohne in der Funkturm Siedlung! Ich fahre meist am weekend sonntags zur hohensyburg usw.... Und bei uns in der ecke nur chillig ohne richtige Route um Kondition und Muskel Aufbau zu betreiben


----------



## BenderB (3. Juli 2012)

st44lk33r schrieb:


> Bist du auch aus brackel bender???? Na ja ich fahre selten momentan, da ich um 3 zur Arbeit aufstehe und nicht vor 18uhr zu hause bin!!! Wohne in der Funkturm Siedlung! Ich fahre meist am weekend sonntags zur hohensyburg usw.... Und bei uns in der ecke nur chillig ohne richtige Route um Kondition und Muskel Aufbau zu betreiben


Ajo, ich kann quasi dem Speiseeis-Dealer (Bartz) von mir aus auf die Scheiben spucken 
Wenn ich mal eben ne kurze Tour fahre, dann römer ich zuhause los, eier über die Leni-Rommel nach Aplerbeck und dann in den Schwerter Wald, ne große Runde um den Freischütz und wieder zurück.
Technisch nicht gerade anspruchsvoll, aber um etwas Bewegung zu bekommen und das Rad fahren nicht zu verlernen ist es okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st44lk33r (3. Juli 2012)

Oi cool, können ja mal zusammen bissle fahren! Bin gleich an der Aral gegenüber von bartz.... Den Bock ein wenig reinigen


----------



## BenderB (3. Juli 2012)

Bin noch @work und schaue mir nachher noch zwei Wohnungen an.
Dann dürftest Du genau dort noch den ein oder anderen Dreck-Klumpen von meinem Hobel finden


----------



## st44lk33r (3. Juli 2012)

hehe schaust dir auch Wohnungen in brackel an oder wo ? joa ich grüß die alten Klumpen mal von dir meine gesellen sich ja dazu!


----------



## chaz (3. Juli 2012)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ´ne schöne Enduro-Runde?


----------



## chaz (4. Juli 2012)

Tach auch! Ich bin um 17 Uhr bei Krämer!


----------



## BenderB (4. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach auch! Ich bin um 17 Uhr bei Krämer!


Moin Moin!
Mittwoch :-(


----------



## DerC (4. Juli 2012)

Moin


----------



## indian66 (4. Juli 2012)

Moin!
Heute 17:00?
Deal.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. Juli 2012)

was geht morgen? runde Berch, TT, kalwes`?


----------



## Push_it (4. Juli 2012)

Kalwes wär geil. Soll aber regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. Juli 2012)

Push_it schrieb:


> Soll aber regnen.



Eben .


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. Juli 2012)

wofür hab ich denn die DirtyDans, die müssen auch ma dirty werden


immer diese Sonntags nur bei SchönWetterFahrer ^^


----------



## Push_it (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn's morgen am frühen Nachmittag gut aussieht bin ich da.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. Juli 2012)

Push_it schrieb:


> Wenn's morgen am frühen Nachmittag gut aussieht bin ich da.



was heißt da`?


----------



## Push_it (5. Juli 2012)

@Kalwes @2-3pm. You're in?


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9661872 schrieb:
			
		

> wofür hab ich denn die DirtyDans, die müssen auch ma dirty werden
> 
> 
> immer diese Sonntags nur bei SchönWetterFahrer ^^



Yepp. Ich darf das!


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2012)

War gestern wieder ´ne schöne Runde, Indian!


----------



## BenderB (5. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War gestern wieder ´ne schöne Runde, Indian!


*grummel*

Moin zusammen!


----------



## st44lk33r (5. Juli 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. Juli 2012)

Push_it schrieb:


> @Kalwes @2-3pm. You're in?



bis nachher


----------



## indian66 (5. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War gestern wieder ´ne schöne Runde, Indian!



Tach!
Aber auf jeden! 
Vor allem wiedermal das Steilstück 
Hoffe das war nicht meine Abschlussrunde vorm Urlaub. Muss unbedingt vorher nochmal aufn Bock...


----------



## Push_it (5. Juli 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9663155 schrieb:
			
		

> bis nachher



Mhm, also für gleich sind schwere Gewitter mit Sturmböen vorhergesagt. Ist wohl besser das zu verschieben. :/


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2012)

Das bisschen Wasser...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. Juli 2012)

können wir nicht zum Kalwes schwimmen, in meine garten könnte man


----------



## hugecarl (5. Juli 2012)

Sich bei Gewitter im Wald aufzuhalten ist bestimmt empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2012)

War richtig schlau gewesen, die letzten beiden Tage zu fahren...


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2012)

Apropos fahren....morgen endurieren?


----------



## indian66 (6. Juli 2012)

Moin!
Mal Wetter abwarten...


----------



## Kayya (6. Juli 2012)

moin Jungs... hat zufällig noch jemand von euch ne 160mm  1 1/8 zoll gabel rum liegen?

bin auf der suche nach ner lyrik float oder ähnlichen.

....und hier noch ein paar bewegte bilder aus den heimischen wäldern

https://www.vimeo.com/45092475


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2012)

Was ist jetzt mit radeln heute, ihr Luschen?


----------



## chaz (6. Juli 2012)

Shit. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Bin für heute raus.


----------



## Push_it (6. Juli 2012)

Wat is morgen mit Kalwes, sonst jigger ich nach Winterberg.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Juli 2012)

Push_it schrieb:


> Wat is morgen mit Kalwes, sonst jigger ich nach Winterberg.




Klingt gut,

überlege auch nach Winterberg zu fahren......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Juli 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> moin Jungs... hat zufällig noch jemand von euch ne 160mm  1 1/8 zoll gabel rum liegen?
> 
> bin auf der suche nach ner lyrik float oder ähnlichen.
> 
> ...


   Hundequäler....

Hab noch ne 55 TST Ti aber hat getzt ne 1,5er Krone..


----------



## chaz (7. Juli 2012)

Hätte schon Lust zu ballern.... Kalwes hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Juli 2012)

Fahr getz nach Winterberg,,,schiebt Ihr mal am Kalwes....


----------



## chaz (7. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Push_it (7. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß! War erst spät zu Hause und hab verpennt. 
3pm Kalwes?


----------



## chaz (7. Juli 2012)

Bin gleich nicht am Kalwes. Bin endurieren.


----------



## Push_it (7. Juli 2012)

Miesester Wolkenbruch amStart. :/


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Juli 2012)

War bei uns auch als wir ankamen, aber dann wars cool., Sonnenschein und Spass inne Backen, leider wurde der Downhill um einiges entschärft,da aber da alles Naß war hatte es doch Anspruch..., der Slopestyle ist getz echt herbe...


----------



## Push_it (8. Juli 2012)

Jo, von der Entschärfung habe ich auch schon gehört. Kalwes war nach dem Regenguss nur noch geil. Hatte bis gestern noch nie so viel Spaß da.


----------



## Push_it (8. Juli 2012)

Mhm, morgen jemand kurzfristig am Kalwes? Wenn das Wetter passt, dann bin ich nachmittags nochmal da.


----------



## TDisbike (9. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Mal ne technische Frage, kann jemand nen korrekten Schrauberladen in Dortmund +-15km empfehlen, der nen Laufradsatz fürn bergabrad kompetent nachzentrieren kann? Waren 3 Speichen gerissen am Hinterrad... Idealerweise in der Nähe Dortmund Uni...

LG
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Juli 2012)

Decathlon in Aplerbeck. Aber nur wenn Rolle da ist.


----------



## TDisbike (9. Juli 2012)

??


----------



## chaz (9. Juli 2012)

Rolle ist der Zentrier-Gott in Dortmund. Muss man kennen.


----------



## TDisbike (9. Juli 2012)

Hmm okay... und, unter dem Namen is der auch bekannt im Laden ? Vllt kannste mir per PN noch den Realname nennen...

Schon Erfahrungswerte mit www.hoerder-bike.de?

Thx!


----------



## Push_it (9. Juli 2012)

Heute jemand radeln?


----------



## BenderB (9. Juli 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Hmm okay... und, unter dem Namen is der auch bekannt im Laden ? Vllt kannste mir per PN noch den Realname nennen...
> 
> Schon Erfahrungswerte mit www.hoerder-bike.de?
> 
> Thx!



Habe dort ein gebrauchtes Enduro/Freeride gekauft.
Nett auf jeden Fall, zu den Schrauberqualitäten kann ich aber leider nix sagen, da noch keine Reparatur fällig war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (9. Juli 2012)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Hmm okay... und, unter dem Namen is der auch bekannt im Laden ? Vllt kannste mir per PN noch den Realname nennen...
> 
> Schon Erfahrungswerte mit www.hoerder-bike.de?
> 
> Thx!


Der Alex vom Hörder Bike hat auf jeden Fall Schrauber-Qualität 
Ob er mit dem Zentrier-Gott vom Holger mithalten kann weiß ich nicht,
aber eh ich mein Laufrad irgend nem Schüler-Ferienjobber beim Decathlon gebe.... dann lieber zu Alex 
Zumindest hatte Alex Steffis (zugegebenermaßen völlig zerdengelte) Laufräder wieder einigermaßen hin bekommen.
Das da mehr nicht ging habe ich ihm sofort abgenommen....mehr ging da wirklich nicht mehr 
...aber dadurch haben sie nun nen weiteres Jahr gelebt (incl 1x PdS) und können nun gegen was Gescheites getauscht werden 
 (Saalbach müssen sie aber noch über sich ergehen lassen )


----------



## chaz (9. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss selber nicht,wie Rolle richtig heißt. Den kennt aber jeder in dem Laden. Was Gino bei Gabeln ist, ist Rolle bei Laufrädern. Der Typ ist der Hammer.
@Rad-ab: Deshalb sagte ich ja, nur wenn Rolle da ist. Den anderen dort würde ich auch kein Rad in die Hand drücken.


----------



## Rad-ab (9. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> @Rad-ab: Deshalb sagte ich ja, nur wenn Rolle da ist. Den anderen dort würde ich auch kein Rad in die Hand drücken.


Schon klar.
Aber ist gut zu wissen, dass da jemand is.
Is bei mir ja auch um die Ecke


----------



## svensson79 (9. Juli 2012)

Don't Walk! Ecke Kreuzstraße/Hohe Straße!
Kleiner Laden mit Top Service... Der Arndt weiss auf jeden Fall was er tut! 
Hat dann und wann auch mal nen netten Rahmen im Laden, weil er viel mit den Jungs von LAST zu tun hat!


----------



## TDisbike (9. Juli 2012)

mm mm ok, danke schonmal für die optionen, ich schau mir die läden mal an.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (9. Juli 2012)

Bitte nicht Rolles Künste mit denen von Fahrradläden vergleichen, das ist eine Beleidigung.
Glaub er darf bei Decathlon gar nicht mehr einspeichen außer es kommt jemand wie chazi vorbei und er macht ne ausnahme 

Außerdem braucht ihr solche Präzision wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Wer normal fährt, dem reicht das was die Fahrradläden können vollkommen aus.

Oder du machst es erstmal selber, so schwer isses ja anfangs nicht. Bierdeckel aufn Rahmen mit Tesa sodas es anner felge fast anliegt, wenn beim drehen der deckel berührt wird muss man halt davon weg speichen. 
Naja hab auch stunden investiert und bin jetz wahrscheinlich auf LadenNiveau ^^


----------



## hugecarl (9. Juli 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Habe dort ein gebrauchtes Enduro/Freeride gekauft.



Mein nächstes Auto wird ein Gelände


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Juli 2012)

Hab noch jemand gefunden , der auf Rolle Niveau ist , bei Werkstatt über den Teichen, ist ein Bergamont Händler (Eving)und eher im Trekkingbereich zu Hause, hat mir mein letztes Rad total Sahne zentriert, da war aber auch kein Mü mehr zu finden....


----------



## chaz (10. Juli 2012)

Moin, Mädels!


----------



## st44lk33r (10. Juli 2012)

Moin Männer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDisbike (10. Juli 2012)

Jo, das hab ich schon gemacht. Das Problem ist, die Felge hat ne leichte 8 und deshalb tu ich mich schwer mit der Speichenvorspannung. Die war wohl nicht ganz gleichmässig, weswegen 2 Speichen beim fahren gerissen sind. Deshalb würd ich den Shizzl gern an jemand abgeben, der mehr kann als nur bissl zentrieren, sondern mir die korrekte gleichmässige Vorspannung einstellt...



			
				NFF [Beatnut];9676551 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht Rolles Künste mit denen von Fahrradläden vergleichen, das ist eine Beleidigung.
> Glaub er darf bei Decathlon gar nicht mehr einspeichen außer es kommt jemand wie chazi vorbei und er macht ne ausnahme
> 
> Außerdem braucht ihr solche Präzision wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Wer normal fährt, dem reicht das was die Fahrradläden können vollkommen aus.
> ...


----------



## chaz (11. Juli 2012)

Tach, ihr Nasen! Wie schaut´s aus? Morgen radeln?


----------



## Push_it (11. Juli 2012)

Bin heute nachmittag am Kalwes. Wetter egal, wird die nächsten Tage eh nur schlimmer und kälter.


----------



## DerC (11. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, ihr Nasen! Wie schaut´s aus? Morgen radeln?


 
Tour oder Ballern ?

War Montag noch im Muttental unterwegs, haben da kräftig umgebaut..und seeehr matschig wars. Aber dank PDS war ich ja bestens im Training

Kann aber nicht vor 18.00h.....


----------



## st44lk33r (11. Juli 2012)

Will auch.....  bin aber nicht vor 17 Uhr zu Hause.... Fr noch worken und dann hab ich aber 2 Wochen Urlaub!!!! Dann komm ich mit bissle ballern


----------



## chaz (11. Juli 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Tour oder Ballern ?



Dachte mehr an eine Tour. Ist aber auch egal.


----------



## DerC (11. Juli 2012)

Ja dann Tour..auch bei dem Sauwetter ???


----------



## toje (11. Juli 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja dann Tour..auch bei dem Sauwetter ???




ja sicher das!!!


----------



## chaz (11. Juli 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ja sicher das!!!



Ist die Baustelle denn mal fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (11. Juli 2012)

Neue Baustelle kommt. Bekomme für 350 nen geiles Dirt, Pumphardtail ^^


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Juli 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9684081 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Baustelle kommt. Bekomme für 350 nen geiles Dirt, Pumphardtail ^^


War heute am Ofen, rechte line wieder inne Dutten, Anfahrt zum ersten Double völlig umgepflügt und ab Road-gap (inklusive) alles platt...

Ich könnte mich übergeben, Stämme liegen in der rechts links Kombi..es ist zum Heulen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hoffentlich ist der Käse bald vorbei..


----------



## chaz (12. Juli 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War heute am Ofen, rechte line wieder inne Dutten, Anfahrt zum ersten Double völlig umgepflügt und ab Road-gap (inklusive) alles platt...
> 
> Ich könnte mich übergeben, Stämme liegen in der rechts links Kombi..es ist zum Heulen..
> 
> ...



Ich will meinen eigenen Wald!!! Zum kotzen so etwas!  Hoffentlich bleibt der Krater verschont...

Bin für heute raus, Mädels. Bin verrotzt!


----------



## DerC (12. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich will meinen eigenen Wald!!! Zum kotzen so etwas!  Hoffentlich bleibt der Krater verschont...
> 
> Bin für heute raus, Mädels. Bin verrotzt!


 

MuschiMuschMusch......


----------



## chaz (12. Juli 2012)

F*ck dich!


----------



## chaz (13. Juli 2012)

Wetter ist ein Ar***loch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (13. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetter ist ein Ar***loch!!!



Gestern Abend war super 
Moin zusammen!


----------



## DerC (13. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> F*ck dich!


 
Es lebt....

Moin Lady's....


----------



## Push_it (13. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetter ist ein Ar***loch!!!



Ja.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Juli 2012)

Push_it schrieb:


> Ja.


So ab heute bin ich raus...ab in den Süden und das miese Wetter hinter sich lassen, auf nach Südtirol 

die mutter-fukkin Dolomiten rocken....

Ich hoffe hier gibts auch bald besseres Wetter ..is ja nich auszuhalten..


----------



## toje (14. Juli 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> So ab heute bin ich raus...ab in den Süden und das miese Wetter hinter sich lassen, auf nach Südtirol
> 
> die mutter-fukkin Dolomiten rocken....
> 
> Ich hoffe hier gibts auch bald besseres Wetter ..is ja nich auszuhalten..




bin mal so gar nicht neidisch... so gar nicht!!!


----------



## Push_it (15. Juli 2012)

Yee, heute Kalwes oder Kohlensiepen anyone? Hoffe, es ist nicht zu morastig. Kohlensiepen hätt ich Bock, da war ich nie.


----------



## hugecarl (15. Juli 2012)

gleich am siepen bzw mal nach lil champery rüber.. das wird spannend


----------



## Push_it (15. Juli 2012)

Wie finde ich das? PN bitte.


----------



## hugecarl (15. Juli 2012)

du weißt wo der kohlensiepen ist? is wohl da irgendwo.. habn "guide" dabei, der wohl weiß wo das is. gegen 2 machen wir uns hier so aufn weg, sind warscheinlich so halb in etwa am parkplatz am siepen denk ich mal


----------



## Push_it (15. Juli 2012)

Hmm. Also ich war da noch nie und kann halt nur zu dem Punkt fahren, zu dem mich das Navi hinführt. Gibt's da 'ne genaue Adresse? Das Gebiet ist ja doch recht groß und das sind immerhin 50km von mir aus. Halb 3 schaffe ich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (15. Juli 2012)

sorry, hab deinen post nich mehr gelesen.
der name little champery hat aber auf jeden fall seine berechtigung..


----------



## chaz (16. Juli 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!

Morgen und/oder Mittwoch radeln?


----------



## chaz (17. Juli 2012)

Wieder voll das Sommerloch hier....


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (17. Juli 2012)

kommt wer mit nach Braunlage so 4-5 Tage 31.7 gehts los


----------



## Push_it (17. Juli 2012)

So, morgen erst mal 25 Grad und Sonne.  Hat wer Bock auf Ballern? Will 2er Line am Kalwes rocken.


----------



## chaz (18. Juli 2012)

Na ja....nach Sonne schaut es ja nicht grade aus....  :kotz:
Setze mich eventuell nachher auf den Tourenbock.


----------



## Push_it (18. Juli 2012)

Also hier scheint die Sonne.


----------



## Nils82 (21. Juli 2012)

Samstag um 12 ne Tour fahren, wenn das Wetter mit macht ?


----------



## DerGraue (22. Juli 2012)

Tach auch: Hab ein nettes Bike zum verkaufen. Alutech Keiler in Gelb, MZ 888 RC3, Alex Rims mit Ringle Naben, Hope 6 Kolben Bremsen Manitou 6-Way Dämpfer,MRP Carbon Kettenführung usw. Das Bike war 3mal in Winterberg also so gut wie neu BJ 2007 für 1600 Euro PS hab auch noch ein Nicolai zu verkaufen. Gruß Grauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Juli 2012)

Ey Grauer. Machst Du jetzt dem Bunten Konkurrenz? 
Hat morgen wer Lust zu fahren? Ob Tour oder ballern ist mir Latte.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (22. Juli 2012)

Ja klar, wann und wo 
Ist heute wer Unterwegs


----------



## Push_it (22. Juli 2012)

Oh mein Gott, das Wetter spielt verrückt. Die Sonne scheint.  
Morgen fahren geht, allerdings bevorzugt bergab.


----------



## chaz (22. Juli 2012)

Plan ist: Morgen Tour und Dienstag ballern!


----------



## Push_it (22. Juli 2012)

Okay, bin dann Dienstag dabei. Wohin geht's?


----------



## hugecarl (22. Juli 2012)

little champery!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (22. Juli 2012)

Wiederum kein Plan wo das ist. :/


----------



## indian66 (22. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Plan ist: Morgen Tour und Dienstag ballern!



Moin zusammen. 
Hier scheint ja echt auch die Sonne. 
Wann denn morgen?
Gerne auch Tagsüber.


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2012)

17 Uhr Krämer.


----------



## DerC (23. Juli 2012)

macht was Ihr wollt, ich hab Dienst 
Hat einer von den Lady's nächste Woche Zeit und Lust unter der Woche nach Willingen oder WiBe ???


----------



## Push_it (23. Juli 2012)

Diese Woche Sommer, nächste Woche Herbst, ergo nein. PS: Hab Zeit, Wetter muss aber passen.


----------



## indian66 (23. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 17 Uhr Krämer.



War mal wieder echt lecker heute 
Feiner Einstand nach 2 Wochen Wanderpause.


----------



## hugecarl (23. Juli 2012)

Morgen ab 2 kohlensiepen, je nach lust und laune nach little champery rüber


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2012)

@ C: Frag nächste Woche!
@ Indian: Yo, war eine geile Tour. Hat mächtig Laune gemacht. 
@ all: Moin!!!


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2012)

An die Tourenasseln unter uns: Wer hat nächsten Freitag (03.08.) Lust auf einen Vollmond-Nachtritt (gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt)? Hätte da mal voll Lust zu...


----------



## indian66 (24. Juli 2012)

Moin!
Yo, Sommernightride is klasse, mach´ ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (24. Juli 2012)

Moin!


----------



## DerC (24. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> An die Tourenasseln unter uns: Wer hat nächsten Freitag (03.08.) Lust auf einen Vollmond-Nachtritt (gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt)? Hätte da mal voll Lust zu...


 

Geile Idee......und dass von Dir
Sind dabei....


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2012)

Von wem denn sonst?


----------



## DerC (24. Juli 2012)

Meinem Ego
Morgen Hase...und bevor ich's vergesse... F**K DICH


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2012)

Wen meinst du eigentlich mit "wir"? Deine bessere Hälfte (deine Frau) oder dein waldfüllendes Ego?


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2012)

Ach ja: Flachzange!


----------



## DerC (24. Juli 2012)

Ja sind wir zu dritt dabei


----------



## Push_it (24. Juli 2012)

Moin und danke für die PN. 
Bin heute allerdings nicht dabei. Will ein bisschen Uphill ballern. Bald steht ein Marathon an.


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja sind wir zu dritt dabei



Drohe doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. Juli 2012)

hab ich schonmal erwähnt wie unglaublich geil little champery ist?


----------



## chaz (25. Juli 2012)

Und die AS erst einmal! War gestern wieder richtig gut!


----------



## indian66 (25. Juli 2012)

Moin. 
Habs gestern nicht mehr rechtzeitig aus der Bürofalle geschafft und bin dann auf  der Terasse versackt...


----------



## BenderB (25. Juli 2012)

Schämt Euch alle, Ihr bösen Freerider!!!!!!

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/dortmund/bilder/cme123773,3301575

der Artikel dazu:

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...ab-zum-Aerger-der-Fussgaenger;art2575,1714123


----------



## Push_it (25. Juli 2012)

Was für ein unfundierter und schlecht geschriebener Artikel.


----------



## hugecarl (25. Juli 2012)

jetz gleich kalwes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Juli 2012)

Eine böse Mail an den Schreiberling ist schon raus.


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Juli 2012)

Welcher Volldepp lässt sich zu den Fotos und den Aussagen hinreißen?! Hat wohl einen starken Geltungsdrang der Junge... erlebt nichts als Texter


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. Juli 2012)

Wir sind aber auch Böse


----------



## hugecarl (25. Juli 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Welcher Volldepp lässt sich zu den Fotos und den Aussagen hinreißen?! Hat wohl einen starken Geltungsdrang der Junge... erlebt nichts als Texter



der autor wird mit sicherheit nich zu dem jungen hingegangen sein und gesagt haben:"ey, lass ma fotos machen damit wir euer hobby in der zeitung diskreditieren können" oder so ähnlich. warscheinlicher is halt dass der fahrer nix davon wusste wie dann später über ihn/biken geschrieben wird.


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2012)

Trotzdem ein Vollhorst...


----------



## indian66 (26. Juli 2012)

Heute Gegendarstellung und Abstimmung:
ruhrnachrichten.de/dosued


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2012)

Geht doch mit denen!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. Juli 2012)

Ja geht doch, ist nur schade das nicht vorher ordentlich die Fakten geprüft werden


----------



## indian66 (28. Juli 2012)

Heute noch was los in DO??
(außer Ar$chløch Regen)


----------



## indian66 (28. Juli 2012)

au weia,
bin nach 2 Jahren mal wieder RR gefahren,
70km mit´m 29er Schnitt hat auch was
(weiß nur noch nich was...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (29. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand lust heute eine kleine Tour zu fahren? So 13 oder 14 Uhr?


----------



## DerC (29. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch Willingen...Wer kommt mit ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Juli 2012)

Hi Wettergeschädigte...bin zurück aus der Oase der Sonne...mir könnte selbige aus dem A*sch scheinen...
Da freut man sich doch direkt über das hiesige wetter...schön nass...bähhhh, wie siehts denn am Ofen aus, immer noch alles platt ??


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein Vollhorst...


Jau,

allein die Beschreibung " Höllenreiter" lässt eher auf Bildzeitungsniveau schliessen..


----------



## indian66 (30. Juli 2012)

MOIN.
Heute oder morgen Jemand Bock auf Türchen?
Gerne auch mal was längeres Richtung Witten?


----------



## binauchhier (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich soll euch von chaz (der hat wohl Forumsurlaub) ausrichten, dass er wohl morgen fahren wird. Und Mittwoch wohl auch. Ob Tour oder ballern ist ihm wohl egal.


----------



## DerC (30. Juli 2012)

binauchhier schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich soll euch von chaz (der hat wohl Forumsurlaub) ausrichten, dass er wohl morgen fahren wird. Und Mittwoch wohl auch. Ob Tour oder ballern ist ihm wohl egal.


 
Wer genau bist du nochmal ???

Dann sag dem Holgilein mal dass es Mittwoch nach Willingen geht...


----------



## binauchhier (30. Juli 2012)

Ich soll dir sagen, dass Du ein Vollhorst bist. Mittwoch fährt er wohl eher zur As.


----------



## Push_it (30. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch Willingen wär schon geil. Sollen ja bis zu 30 Grad werden.  Wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (30. Juli 2012)

AS ??? pfffffffffffffffffff traut sich nur nicht mit mir nach Willingen...

@ Push_it

keine Ahnung, so gegen 9.00 -9.30 h???


----------



## Push_it (30. Juli 2012)

Joa, klingt solide. Bin dabei. PN...


----------



## binauchhier (30. Juli 2012)

@C: Chaz sagt du bist nur eine fußfaule Hupe.


----------



## DerC (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hör immer nur chaz chaz chaz...... hat der krumme Finger vom W*xxxxxen oder warum schreibt der hier nicht mehr ????
Grad im Keller war er ganz nett und hat sich nicht getraut es mir ins Gesicht zu sagen...

Naja, morgen mach ich ihn platt...

So Mädels, morgen Tour ??? Geht klar, oder ?? 
Ach ja, only Maxxis Fahrer.....


----------



## binauchhier (30. Juli 2012)

Da schreit noch jemand nach Forumsurlaub... Wenn Du so fährst wie letzte Woche., dann kann der chaz sich in Ruhe beim fahren einen pellen...


----------



## DerC (30. Juli 2012)

Hab eh Urlaub und hab ja noch nen Ego-Account für alle Fälle....
Uphill kann er sich ruhig ein pellen, bergab isa fällig....
Gibts schon ne Uhrzeit für morgen? Hab noch nen Leben außerhalb von Euch Vollpfosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (30. Juli 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach ja, only Maxxis Fahrer.....




ui, na dann wird es berg-ab ja wieder extrem langsam!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Juli 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ui, na dann wird es berg-ab ja wieder extrem langsam!!!


Seh schon is alles beim alten..ach haben mir die Beschimpfungen gefehlt...


----------



## DerC (30. Juli 2012)

Willkommen zurück


----------



## binauchhier (31. Juli 2012)

toje schrieb:


> ui, na dann wird es berg-ab ja wieder extrem langsam!!!



  Der schnappt dann ja auch immer noch nach Luft und rülpst vor sich hin. Sagt der chaz.


----------



## binauchhier (31. Juli 2012)

Chaz lässt fragen, wann es Freitag losgeht (Ritt durch die Nacht). Das Wetter scheint ja zu passen. 21.30 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## indian66 (31. Juli 2012)

Bin leider am Freitag raus, muss schon wieder wandern...
Viell geht ja auch am Do?


----------



## binauchhier (31. Juli 2012)

Freitag wäre wohl besser. Der chaz muss ja immer so früh raus. Am Samstag könnte er dann länger schlafen.


----------



## indian66 (31. Juli 2012)

Olle Schlafmütze


----------



## binauchhier (31. Juli 2012)

Jau. Voll der Penner ist das.


----------



## DerC (31. Juli 2012)

Früh raus wegen Inkontinenz , der alte Mann....
Und rülpsen tu ich nur bergauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## binauchhier (31. Juli 2012)

Du hast doch senile Bettflucht. Sagt der chaz. Und runter hört dich ja eh keiner bei der Lücke, die Du immer lässt. Außer wenn Du mal wieder irgendwo einschlägst. Sagt der chaz.


----------



## binauchhier (31. Juli 2012)

Um 17 Uhr ist der chaz bei Krämer.


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Juli 2012)

Sagte die Stimme aus dem Off


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. August 2012)

War lustig gestern....ey Jenderman, Deine Frau ist ja verdammt fix unterwegs...bergauf, sowie bergab, gib der bloß keinen Downhiller, die ledert Dich ja in jeder Lage ab!


----------



## binauchhier (2. August 2012)

Das schafft sie doch auch mit der Tourenkiste. Sagt chaz. 
Morgen 21.30 Uhr bei Krämer bleibt?


----------



## indian66 (2. August 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War lustig gestern....ey Jenderman, Deine Frau ist ja verdammt fix unterwegs...bergauf, sowie bergab, gib der bloß keinen Downhiller, die ledert Dich ja in jeder Lage ab!




Ich fands echt spassig, war ja fast ne Vereinsausfahrt. 
Wiederholungswürdig. 
Auf jeden. 
Und: moin!


----------



## DerC (2. August 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War lustig gestern....ey Jenderman, Deine Frau ist ja verdammt fix unterwegs...bergauf, sowie bergab, gib der bloß keinen Downhiller, die ledert Dich ja in jeder Lage ab!


 

Was glaubste wer mir das Bergabfahren beigebracht hat.


----------



## binauchhier (2. August 2012)

Eine gute Lehrerin hast du ja gehabt. Ist aber wohl Perlen vor  die Säue werfen gewesen. Hihi...


----------



## binauchhier (2. August 2012)

Chaz lässt fragen: Bleibt das bei morgen Abend 21.30 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (4. August 2012)

Heute Nachmittag anyone?


----------



## DerC (5. August 2012)

Moin die Damen, alles fit im Schritt ????


----------



## binauchhier (5. August 2012)

Jasia!


----------



## Nils82 (5. August 2012)

Heute eine Tour? Ab 12 Uhr solls von oben trocken sein.


----------



## DerC (5. August 2012)

Also hier in Mountainhofen schifft es...außerdem ist ja gleich schon 12.......



Vielleicht später.....


----------



## Nils82 (5. August 2012)

Später ist ok. Hier in Westhofen ist es jetzt trocken und sieht auch gut aus. 13 oder 14 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## binauchhier (5. August 2012)

Chaz ist für heute raus!


----------



## DerC (5. August 2012)

Junge.....wenn dann viiiiiiiiiel später, eher 18.00....


----------



## Nils82 (5. August 2012)

Später als 16 Uhr will ich auf keinen Fall los.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. August 2012)

Hallo,

jemand gleich Bock auf Aussenstelle oder Kalwes ???


----------



## binauchhier (5. August 2012)

Außenstelle ist für Dienstag geplant.


----------



## indian66 (5. August 2012)

Was'n mit Chaz?
Hat der immer noch Strafzeit?
Di kein Türchen?
LG aus Trier


----------



## DerC (5. August 2012)

Ach ich weiß nicht...Planen kurzfristig Richtung Alpen zudüsen.... Kein Bock auf diese schieberei hier


----------



## indian66 (5. August 2012)

Hört sich gut an der Alpenplan: Machen, wenn Urlaub. 
Vinschgau kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Wär ich auch gern wieder.


----------



## binauchhier (5. August 2012)

Der chaz ist ab morgen wieder da.


----------



## indian66 (5. August 2012)

Guckst Du, ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. August 2012)

binauchhier schrieb:


> Der chaz ist ab morgen wieder da.


Hockst Du dem eigentlich den ganzen Tag aufm Schoß????

kommst mir vor wie son Babelfisch bei per Anhalter durch die Galaxis....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. August 2012)

War übrigends heute mal am Trash Track rechte Line , leider auch wieder sabotiert worden, hab dann einiges wieder ein bischen beigeflickt, lässt sich echt gut fahren da!
Nach ein paar Abfahrten hats dann auch gefunzt..kann man übrigends ganz gut auf der Line hochschieben und links davon ist auch noch ein Weg nach ganz oben,allerdings ähnlich steil wie Aussenstelle links hoch..
Sind jetzt auch viele Farne, ich glaube ne kleine Fotosession käme da gut....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. August 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach ich weiß nicht...Planen kurzfristig Richtung Alpen zudüsen.... Kein Bock auf diese schieberei hier


...will auch wieder....


----------



## hugecarl (6. August 2012)

wann is dienstag as? würd mich wohl auch mal wieder sehn lassen


----------



## binauchhier (6. August 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hockst Du dem eigentlich den ganzen Tag aufm Schoß????
> 
> kommst mir vor wie son Babelfisch bei per Anhalter durch die Galaxis....



Jau, aber gleich mache ich Urlaub und der chaz muss wieder an die Schüppe.


----------



## chaz (6. August 2012)

Und da isser wieder! Jetzt ist es vorbei mit der Ruhe hier!


----------



## indian66 (6. August 2012)

Uups


----------



## DerC (6. August 2012)

Wasn morgen angesagt ??? Winterberg ???


----------



## chaz (6. August 2012)

Hau ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. August 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wasn morgen angesagt ??? Winterberg ???


Geh in die Alpen, Du lauffaules Stück!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. August 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> wann is dienstag as? würd mich wohl auch mal wieder sehn lassen




Wieviel Uhr??

Ich schätze könnte so gegen 17.00 Uhr...


----------



## hugecarl (6. August 2012)

ich muss mal schauen, hab mir heute beim fußball n blauen großen zeh geholt und kann grad nur eingeschränkt laufen ^^ ich schreib hier morgen nochmal rein


----------



## chaz (7. August 2012)

17 Uhr unten am Parkplatz, Mädels.


----------



## Push_it (7. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 17 Uhr unten am Parkplatz, Mädels.



Wo?


----------



## DerC (7. August 2012)

Alpen sind wegen schlecht Wetter gestrichen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. August 2012)

Dann komm heute schieben, du fauler Sack!


----------



## indian66 (7. August 2012)

werd´ heute wohl touren, 
gelaufen bin ich die letzten 4 Tage ausreichend...


----------



## chaz (7. August 2012)

Fußfaules Gesindel!


----------



## hugecarl (7. August 2012)

werde nich kommen, komme nich in den fiveten rein


----------



## DerC (7. August 2012)

Komm euch gleich auf ner kleinen Tour besuchen....

Morgen fahr ich nach Willingen, hab noch nen Platz frei....


----------



## chaz (8. August 2012)

Moin, Mädels! War gestern richtig gut am TT2. Hat mächtig Laune gemacht. Ich glaube, die Übung wird heute nochmal wiederholt.


----------



## DerC (8. August 2012)

Ach...schiebt ihr mal...ich benutz lieber den Lift in Willingen 

Hab mal für Samstag Warstein angefragt, ist ganz gut angekommen


----------



## indian66 (8. August 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Hab mal für Samstag Warstein angefragt, ist ganz gut angekommen



wo angefragt?


----------



## chaz (8. August 2012)

Bei seiner Regierung.


----------



## DerC (8. August 2012)

Genau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (8. August 2012)

Vorbildlich 
Und? Darfst Du in Begleitung fahren, oder musst Du mit uns vorlieb nehmen?


----------



## chaz (8. August 2012)

Ich bin für heut raus. Aber morgen mag ich ballern.


----------



## BenderB (8. August 2012)

Hey!
Wenn ich schon keine Zeit zum rumrömern habe, hier eine kleine Kaufempfehlung für Euch:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Gildan-Penis-T-Shirt-white-S/dp/B008F8GE86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344442975&sr=8-1"]Penis T-Shirt white: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels! War gestern richtig gut am TT2. Hat mächtig Laune gemacht. Ich glaube, die Übung wird heute nochmal wiederholt.




Jau war Geilomat, gut gerockt,
dasDing !!


----------



## Freakozead (9. August 2012)

Hey Leute!

Ich bin vor kurzem nach Dingden gezogen und bin ein wenig deprimiert... KEINE BERGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  naja daher hab ich mal so rumgeschnüffelt, welche Stadt denn eine gute Mtbler Szene hat und in humaner reichweite liegt, bin dann im einzigen guten Forum auf diesen thread gestoßen
Jetzt folgendes Anliegen: momentan ist meine Freundin hier, und nächste Woche Freitag bis Montag haben wir uns zwei MTB's organisiert(sie hat keins und meins ist momentan auseinandergeschraubt und wird bis dahin auch nichts wieder...) und wollten dann Samstag oder Sonntag(beides geht ohne Probleme, vllt. Favorit Sonntag, damit ich mit ihr hier nochmal am Samstag in den Wald gehen kann und nen bissl üben kann, da sie zum ersten mal auf nem richtigen MTB sitzen wird...) eine Tour fahren!
Optimalfall wäre, wenn jmd sich mit uns in oder um Dortmund treffen könnte und mit uns ne kleine Tour fahren würde(max 50km, wenn viel zeit ist und nicht sooo viele Höhenmeter und auch der Technische Anspruch sollte nicht über S1 gehen[skala bekannt???])
Nur um nochmal drauf hinzuweisen: meine Freundin ist noch nie wirklich weit radgefahren, ist jedoch halbwegs sportlich aber weniger im Ausdauerbereich, mehr Volleyball und so vllt gibt es unter euch auch den einen oder anderen Anfänger, der sich dann mit Freuden mit uns abgibt und uns etwas von der Landschaft zeigt?
Oder wenn sich keiner findet, dann nen guten Startpunkt suchen, wo man in alle Richtungen was schönes findet auch ohne viel Ortskenntnis...

Grüße, der Freako


----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

Tach! Was´n mit heute? Ist wer motiviert?


----------



## DerC (9. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach! Was´n mit heute? Ist wer motiviert?


 
Hau ab ....


----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

Ja...nachher in den Wald!


----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

Ey, ihr Luschen. Watt is mit radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (9. August 2012)

Wenn du mit mir und Kalwes einverstanden bist...


----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

Kalwes nicht. Aber TT 2.


----------



## hugecarl (9. August 2012)

Was is tt2?


----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

2. trashtrack.


----------



## hugecarl (9. August 2012)

an wann dachtest du?


----------



## Push_it (9. August 2012)

Ich hätt gern gewusst wo das ist. Schick mal PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

17 Uhr am Parkplatz?!


----------



## hugecarl (9. August 2012)

also ich werd schon früher mit philipp da sein, bist du dann unten am tt? oder wo is das?


----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

Wo werdet ihr denn rumhühnern?


----------



## hugecarl (9. August 2012)

erstmal am tt! wenn wir bock haben gehen eventuell noch rüber.


----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

Er schrieb mir von der AS...


----------



## BenderB (9. August 2012)

TT2 = AS?
Bahnhof?


----------



## chaz (9. August 2012)

Neue Line am TT. Hat wieder richtig Bock gemacht.


----------



## hugecarl (9. August 2012)

Hat spaß gemacht, ja.. den Wallride muss ich aber erst noch "verinnerlichen"


----------



## indian66 (9. August 2012)

jau, saugeil dat dingen, vorallem von "ganz oben"
unbedingt wiederholungsbedürftig.


----------



## chaz (10. August 2012)

Das hat schon was! Müssen da mal die cam rausholen. Die location sieht einfach geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (10. August 2012)

Unglaubliche Landschaft, Felsbrocken Moosüberwuchert wie in den Alpen, einfach Hammer. 
Und das vor der Haustür.
Und: Moin.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. August 2012)

Watt is denn getz morgen mit Bikepark???

War nicht warstein oder Winterberg angesagt???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. August 2012)

Also ,

ich werd morgen meine Kurze einpacken und nach Winterberg fahren...wenn jemand noch Bock hat.....


----------



## indian66 (11. August 2012)

Moin, bin raus 
Muss malochen


----------



## DerC (11. August 2012)

Moin 
Winterberg wird aber voll werden , bei dem Wetter heute..... Ich überlegs mir


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. August 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin
> Winterberg wird aber voll werden , bei dem Wetter heute..... Ich überlegs mir




War relativ voll, aber saugeil, alles furztrocken, auf dem Singletrail war echtes Downhill Feeling und man konnte richtig runterballern inklusive Roadgap..

Das zweite Steinfeld hat jetzt auch wieder einen Absprungstein, macht wieder richtig Laune..


----------



## Deleted175796 (12. August 2012)

hey jungs,
nachdem ja einige unter mein letztes video geschrieben haben und es positiv aufgenommen wurde, wollte ich euch mein neues nicht vorenthalten. 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22847
vielleicht findet ja wer dran gefallen 

grüße!


----------



## hugecarl (12. August 2012)

gefällt  btw: noch jemand bock auf biken heute?


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Bin gleich in Deusen auf der Halde anzutreffen.

Weisses Iron Horse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. August 2012)

Moin, Mädels. Jemand heute motiviert?


----------



## indian66 (13. August 2012)

Tach auch
Muss mich heute ausruhen. 
Morgen freerideründchen mit Norman!


----------



## chaz (13. August 2012)

Sir C und ich sind ab ca. 17.15 Uhr am TT2.


----------



## DerC (13. August 2012)

War mal wieder very nice


----------



## chaz (14. August 2012)

Und das Schieben tat gar nicht weh. Was macht das Schienbein?


----------



## DerC (14. August 2012)

Das schieben nicht, aber der Einschlag 
Ach Schienbein läuft, a bissl druckempfindlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (14. August 2012)

Wat isn morgen mit ballern ? TT2 inkl Filmmaterial ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. August 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wat isn morgen mit ballern ? TT2 inkl Filmmaterial ?




Sounds very good my dear, hab grad noch meinen Hinterreifen geflickt, denn rate mal was in Winterberg auf der letzten Abfahrt aufm Contitrack passiert ist ???


----------



## chaz (15. August 2012)

Yo, 17 Uhr am Parkplatz! @Muddy: Ich kenne da einen Stein am TT2....der ist genau das richtige für dich und deine Reifen!


----------



## chaz (15. August 2012)

Hat wieder richtig Bock gemacht heute. Waren einige lustige und grenzwertige Aktionen dabei.


----------



## indian66 (15. August 2012)

Bilder!!!
Videos!!!


----------



## chaz (16. August 2012)

Der C hat da bestimmt etwas.


----------



## DerC (16. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der C hat da bestimmt etwas.


 
Hatta


----------



## indian66 (16. August 2012)

los her damit!
Was geht denn am WE?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. August 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Hatta


Dann ma rübber damit...


----------



## chaz (17. August 2012)

Der ist nicht so schnell, der C!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (17. August 2012)

Machts euch doch selber, hab gehört da seit ihr ja die schnellsten


----------



## chaz (17. August 2012)

War das nicht Thomas?


----------



## indian66 (17. August 2012)

Ooooh
Ich riech schon wieder die Verbannung...


----------



## chaz (17. August 2012)

So schnell geht das nun auch nicht! Hoffe ich...


----------



## DerC (17. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> so schnell geht das nun auch nicht! Hoffe ich...


 
mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## TDisbike (17. August 2012)

MMh, vllt SA am TT2 und AS ballern? Vllt was früher, wird ja warm 




indian66 schrieb:


> los her damit!
> Was geht denn am WE?


----------



## andre-71 (18. August 2012)

Moin, kann mir jemand per PN verraten wie ich nach Little Champery komme ? Danke


----------



## chaz (20. August 2012)

Moin, Mädels!


----------



## indian66 (20. August 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (20. August 2012)

Grüß' Gott....


----------



## chaz (20. August 2012)

Das mach mal lieber selber.


----------



## chaz (21. August 2012)

Tag zusammen!


----------



## indian66 (21. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## chaz (21. August 2012)

Auch schon wach?


----------



## DerC (21. August 2012)

Maul halten...fack...wo is der Kaffee....?...aah hier......guuuuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. August 2012)

Geh ka..en!


----------



## indian66 (21. August 2012)

Kaufen?


----------



## chaz (21. August 2012)

Ich kaufe ein "C"!


----------



## DerC (21. August 2012)

Bin nicht käuflich......naja fast

Wo treffen wir uns nachher ?


----------



## chaz (21. August 2012)

In Aplerbeck, du Vogel!


----------



## DerC (21. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> In Aplerbeck, du Vogel!


 
Also Parkplatz an der Benediktinerstr....Du Spaten


----------



## chaz (21. August 2012)

Yepp, du Honk.


----------



## indian66 (21. August 2012)

Schade dass ich mir das heute nicht live anhören kann


----------



## chaz (22. August 2012)

Dazu hatten wir gar keine Luft mehr...pumpen ist echt anstrengend.


----------



## indian66 (22. August 2012)

In die Lunge oder in den Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. August 2012)

Lunge!


----------



## indian66 (22. August 2012)

Morgen Jemand Bock auf radeln?


----------



## DerC (22. August 2012)

Ey, Klappspaten....morgen


----------



## indian66 (22. August 2012)

Morgen...Morgen Jemand Bock auf Radeln?
Und ey: Morgähn!!! Vollpoller!


----------



## chaz (22. August 2012)

Ey, ihr Pfosten. Ist heute eigentlich wer unterwegs? Hätte eventuell Zeit.


----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2012)

Wo und was fahrt ihr denn eigentlich ?


----------



## chaz (22. August 2012)

Endurotouren, FR, DH und etwas pumpen neuerdings.


----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Meldung...  und wo fahrt ihr dann so? mehrmals die woche fix oder immer nach absprache ?  ....  ich denke Enduro und FR   wär noch so meine Richtung ... zum richtig DH hab ich kein bike ....   160mm spec enduro ....


----------



## chaz (22. August 2012)

Nach Absprache. Haben eigentlich keine festen Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2012)

Das ging auch fix, und dann in Dortmund direkt ?  das mit dem Wo hast irgendwie nicht beantwortet ... ich komme aus Bo.


----------



## chaz (22. August 2012)

Touren in der Regel hier in und um Dortmund. Ballern auf allen möglichen Strecken (nenne ich hier nicht so gerne öffentlich) um Dortmund herum. Hier gibt es ja zur Zeit nicht so viel.


----------



## DerC (22. August 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Meldung... und wo fahrt ihr dann so? mehrmals die woche fix oder immer nach absprache ? .... ich denke Enduro und FR wär noch so meine Richtung ... zum richtig DH hab ich kein bike .... *160mm spec enduro* ....


 
Mein neuer bester Freund, Holger , du bist raus ......


----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2012)

Du kennst mich ja noch nicht ;-)  ....  aber in Bo oder eher drumherum gibts schon paar strecken wo man spaß hat


----------



## Lazy (22. August 2012)

chaz ich hätte dich heute am pumper im tremonia gebraucht  

wie siehts denn morgen aus? habe sonst frühestens sonntag wieder zeit
spääätestens 18 uhr bin ich auf jeden fall am track morgen, es sei denn meine beine überleben die nacht nicht ...


----------



## hugecarl (22. August 2012)

komm mal lieber wieder innen wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (22. August 2012)

sag das meiner öl-schleuder...


----------



## chaz (23. August 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Mein neuer bester Freund, Holger , du bist raus ......



Jau, jetzt hast du noch ´nen Kumpel mit dem du zur Eisdiele fahren kannst!!!


----------



## chaz (23. August 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> chaz ich hätte dich heute am pumper im tremonia gebraucht


War es wieder so weit? 


Lazy schrieb:


> wie siehts denn morgen aus? habe sonst frühestens sonntag wieder zeit
> spääätestens 18 uhr bin ich auf jeden fall am track morgen, es sei denn meine beine überleben die nacht nicht ...


Heute ist wahrscheinlich ´ne Tour mit der Lady dran (wenn ich die verfackte Bremse hinbekomme / Magura suckx).


----------



## Lazy (23. August 2012)

pumpen macht süchtig 

hab mir aber die brust und die oberschenkel geschrottet - muskulatur brennt wie hulle. schei$$ auf mukki-bude! so ein workout schafft keiner in der selben zeit


na gut! die frauen müssen ja auch bespaßt werden


----------



## indian66 (23. August 2012)

Hab morgen Bock auf fahren, egal ob ballern oder Türchen.
Wer will auch so ab ca. 16:30?


----------



## hugecarl (23. August 2012)

achja, wer sonntag nach warstein kommen möchte, sollte dies tun. sascha, stefan, tim und ich sind da


----------



## Lazy (24. August 2012)

anderer tim


----------



## chaz (24. August 2012)

Du heisst ja auch Timä!


----------



## indian66 (24. August 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab morgen Bock auf fahren, egal ob ballern oder Türchen.
> Wer will auch so ab ca. 16:30?



Keiner?


----------



## chaz (24. August 2012)

Ich fahre wohl gleich eine kleine Runde pumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. August 2012)

Lazy schrieb:


> anderer tim



konnte man doch ausm kontext schließen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. August 2012)

Watt issn mit Wochenende ??

Sonntag ' ne Runde Kalwes oder TT2 ??


----------



## chaz (25. August 2012)

Das Wetter für morgen sieht ja echt mies aus.


----------



## DerC (25. August 2012)

Mir doch egal, muss eh arbeiten......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. August 2012)

dann vielleicht so gegen 18.00 Uhr heut noch nen kleine Runde ???


----------



## chaz (25. August 2012)

Bin gleich auf einem Geburtstag. War spontan pumpen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin gleich auf einem Geburtstag. War spontan pumpen.


Du wirst noch zum 
Pumpernickel...

Hab grad noch ne kleine Runde gedreht und dabei eine schöne Abkürzung unterhalb des Steinbruchtrails gefunden, einfach die Straße ein paar Meter wieder hoch und dann in der zweiten Kurve links runter, ist kein Weichei einstieg, etwa so wie der am TT mit nem schönen Kicker im Wald, muß nur mal richtig eingefahren werden....

Anschlussstelle linke Line war auch mal wieder schön und verdammt schnell...hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock zu restaurieren, macht wieder total Laune...

Ofen rechte Line lässt sich bis zu kleinen Roadgap wieder gut fahren, kann mam zum Feierabend wieder mal in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## indian66 (26. August 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Du wirst noch zum
> Pumpernickel...
> 
> Hab grad noch ne kleine Runde gedreht und dabei eine schöne Abkürzung unterhalb des Steinbruchtrails gefunden, einfach die Straße ein paar Meter wieder hoch und dann in der zweiten Kurve links runter, ist kein Weichei einstieg, etwa so wie der am TT mit nem schönen Kicker im Wald, muß nur mal richtig eingefahren werden....
> ...



Moin!
Das hört sich ja alles suuper an!
Muss getestet werden. 
Viell. Morgen?


----------



## chaz (27. August 2012)

Moin, Mädels! Heute gehe ich aus Zeitgründen wohl wieder pumpen. Aber morgen hätte ich wohl Bock auf ballern oder ´ne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (27. August 2012)

Morgen ballern oder pumpen.....


----------



## chaz (27. August 2012)

Dann ballern.


----------



## indian66 (27. August 2012)

keiner Bock auf Türchen morgen?


----------



## chaz (27. August 2012)

Bin unterballert. Von daher ist eine Runde am TT 2angesagt.


----------



## indian66 (27. August 2012)

Auch gut.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. August 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das hört sich ja alles suuper an!
> Muss getestet werden.
> Viell. Morgen?




Sorry, hab erst um 20.00 Uhr den Rasenmäher ausgemacht, war einfach zu viel zu tun...morgen wär mal wieder guuuttt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin unterballert. Von daher ist eine Runde am TT 2angesagt.



jeppaaa!


----------



## chaz (27. August 2012)

Morgen 1700 unten am Parkplatz.


----------



## indian66 (27. August 2012)

Yupp!


----------



## chaz (28. August 2012)

Moin, Jungx. Ick freu mir auf nachher!
BTW: Hat sonst noch wer Lust? http://www.asc09dortmund.de/Mountainbike/news/-/573,573,60002,liste9.html


----------



## Janf85 (28. August 2012)

Falls ich des heute schaffen könnte mit zu fahren....  wegen uhrzeit und treffpunkt, bin ja aus Bochum ....  wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, wo ist der treffpunkt ? gern auch pm oderso ....


----------



## chaz (29. August 2012)

Tach auch!


----------



## indian66 (29. August 2012)

Moin!


----------



## chaz (29. August 2012)

Das sieht nicht gut aus, du Knochenbrecher! Gute Besserung!


----------



## DerC (29. August 2012)

EKELIG....!!!!!

Gute Besserung 



...... Moin ihr Klappspaten


----------



## Rad-ab (29. August 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Anhang anzeigen 236607


Haste den Nils gemacht? 
...Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. August 2012)

Moin zusammen! Gäääähnnnn....


----------



## indian66 (30. August 2012)

Tach auch!


----------



## chaz (30. August 2012)

Alles im Grünen?


----------



## indian66 (30. August 2012)

Komm nach dem Frühstück raus 
Danke an alle für die Genesungswünsche!!


----------



## chaz (30. August 2012)

Lass dich gut pflegen.


----------



## indian66 (30. August 2012)

Wozu hat man Frau und Tochter


----------



## chaz (30. August 2012)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. August 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wozu hat man Frau und Tochter


Jo hab ab heute auch wieder Zugriff auf meinen Rechner

Von mir auch gute Besserung, kannst jawohl damit arbeiten oder ????


----------



## indian66 (30. August 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Besserung, kannst jawohl damit arbeiten oder ????


Am bike? Jasia.
Krankgeschrieben bin ich bis nächsten Freitag.
Und: Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. August 2012)

Du kannst aber doch bestimmt eine cam halten, oder?


----------



## indian66 (31. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du kannst aber doch bestimmt eine cam halten, oder?



Jasia.
Und: Moin.


----------



## Deef (31. August 2012)

Moin zusammen, wohne erst seit einigen Monaten hier und war bisher bei der Bittermark und Umgebung radeln. Aber wo wird geballert und was ist das Türchen  ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. August 2012)

Watt is mit Wochenende, morgen bin ich leider raus...Sonntag Kalwes...???


----------



## hugecarl (1. September 2012)

sonntag kalwes klingt stark, ganz stark!


----------



## chaz (1. September 2012)

Moin, Mädels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (1. September 2012)

moin


----------



## DerC (1. September 2012)

N'abend Ladys


----------



## hugecarl (2. September 2012)

Jetzt am Kalwes, wenn jemand Lust hat


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. September 2012)

Wat is den getz mit heute ,
keiner Bock zu fahren???


----------



## chaz (2. September 2012)

Tag. Meine Lady und ich werden wohl gleich pumpen gehen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tag. Meine Lady und ich werden wohl gleich pumpen gehen.


Ja ja Training vor dem großen Sieg....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. September 2012)

Werd jetzt ne kleine Runde an den Ofen, weil ich mit meiner Holden noch ne Runde danach fahren wollte..


----------



## Lazy (2. September 2012)

rechts steht ?


----------



## chaz (2. September 2012)

Wie schaut es mit morgen aus? Jemand für eine !Runde am TT2 zu haben?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit morgen aus? Jemand für eine !Runde am TT2 zu haben?


Morgen nich , evtl. Die od Mittwoch,

Hach war der Krater heute wieder lecka....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (2. September 2012)

mit passender gabel auf jeden fall! muss nur noch eine woche warten 

alternativ training am tremonia ?


----------



## chaz (3. September 2012)

Moin. Dann wird am Dienstag geballert, Mädels!


----------



## chaz (3. September 2012)

Morgen 17 Uhr unten am TT2?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. September 2012)

Klingt GUUUt, 

bis denne...


----------



## chaz (4. September 2012)




----------



## BenderB (4. September 2012)

Moin Mädels,
bin zurück aus der Überstundenzeit und dem Urlaub und will mal wieder nen Türchen fahren!
Heute ist nicht zufällig wer auf dem Enduro/Freerider unterwegs?
Schöne Grüße!


----------



## chaz (4. September 2012)

Heute nur bergab, du Abtrünniger!


----------



## BenderB (4. September 2012)

Ja, dass ihr ballern geht habe ich ja gelesen. Würde auch gern, zumal ich den TT2 super gern mal sehen/testen würde. War aber zwei Wochen im flachen Norden und muss erstmal wieder lernen, wie man auf einem Fahrrad sitzt.
Und bezgl. "Abtrünniger":






hätte auch lieber auf dem Bock gesessen als jeden Tag bis 21 Uhr im Büro zu hocken und die Welt zu retten...


----------



## chaz (4. September 2012)

Dann komm gleich zum TT. Da kann man auch gaaaaaaaannnnnzzzz locker fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (4. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann komm gleich zum TT. Da kann man auch gaaaaaaaannnnnzzzz locker fahren!



Stimmt!


----------



## DerC (4. September 2012)

Grins !!!!!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. September 2012)

Lockerst...


----------



## chaz (5. September 2012)

War gestern eine schöne chillige Runde!


----------



## indian66 (5. September 2012)




----------



## chaz (5. September 2012)

Willst du auf den Arm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. September 2012)




----------



## BenderB (6. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War gestern eine schöne chillige Runde!


ja, bei mir auch 
nur dieses seltsame und ständige Knack-Geräusch bei meinem Freerider ging mir dann doch so auf den Zeiger, dass ich gestern beim Bartz war. Klang ein wenig so wie das Norco, als der Steuersatz im Popo war.
Glücklicherweise stellte sich dann raus, dass es nur daran lag, dass ich das Sattelrohr der Reverb beim Einbau nicht gefettet habe... 
wieder was gelernt


----------



## BenderB (6. September 2012)

Mal ne kurze Frage:
gibt es eine schöne Strecke für den Freerider/Enduro, die ich mit dem Bike von Do-Somborn S aus erreichen kann? Irgendwas da in der Nähe?
Bräuchte die Info aber bis spätestens 18 Uhr heute...
Danke!


----------



## Kayya (6. September 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Anhang anzeigen 236607



uhhh da guckt man mal hier vorbei und dann sieht man direkt sowas... ich bin lieber wieder weg =)

ride ON jungs


----------



## indian66 (6. September 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> uhhh da guckt man mal hier vorbei und dann sieht man direkt sowas... ich bin lieber wieder weg =)
> 
> ride ON jungs



könnte da noch´n nettes pic vom Auswickeln heute morgen nachschieben


----------



## Kayya (6. September 2012)

uh ne lass ma lieber, sieht bestimmt net besser aus.

Gute besserung!


----------



## indian66 (6. September 2012)

Danköö


----------



## chaz (7. September 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## indian66 (7. September 2012)

morgääähn...


----------



## BenderB (7. September 2012)

Moin!
Hat schonmal jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wie die Polizei auf unsere 900 - 1.800 Lumen Funzeln reagiert?
Bin gestern abend von Somborn über die Dörfer zurück nach Brackel gefahren und hatte schon den einen oder anderen Straßenabschnitt dabei. 
Es war nachher schon sehr dunkel und ich hatte hinten ein großes und helles LED-Rücklicht, vorne sowas hier: http://www.bikelight.eu/mj-808/
Natürlich auf der kleinen Leuchtstufe und vorne so stark nach unten gerichtet, dass es den entgegenkommenden Verkehr nicht blendet.
Habe mich aber schon gefragt, was die Polente sagen würde, wenn ich ihr begegnet wäre. Offiziell sind die Lichter ja nicht StVO zugelassen. Ist denen das egal, oder machen die dann Terz? Wer hat sowas schonmal erlebt?
hasta luego


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (7. September 2012)

erstmal würdest du ein dran bekommen weil du ohne katzenaugen und klingel unterwegs warst!


----------



## BenderB (7. September 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> erstmal würdest du ein dran bekommen weil du ohne katzenaugen und klingel unterwegs warst!


weißt Du doch gar nicht 
ich meinte ja nur: drückt die Bullizei bei sowas ein Auge zu (es gibt ja viele Räder ohne Katzenaugen und Klingel), oder wurdet Ihr schon oft wegen sowas angehalten?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. September 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> weißt Du doch gar nicht
> ich meinte ja nur: drückt die Bullizei bei sowas ein Auge zu (es gibt ja viele Räder ohne Katzenaugen und Klingel), oder wurdet Ihr schon oft wegen sowas angehalten?


..und ?  was soll die Polente tun?, zieht wohl kaum Dein Fahrrad ein...

Solange Du keinen blendest, wird sich kaum einer dafür interessieren.


----------



## indian66 (7. September 2012)

Einfach nicht auf der Strasse damit fahren, sondern schön da bleiben wo wir hingehören: im Wald!!!
Fahre seit 1996 mit nicht Stvzo zugel. Lampen rum, hat noch nie Probleme gegeben. 
(vermutlich waren die Ordnungshüter zu blind mich zu finden nachdem ich sie angeleuchtet habe)


----------



## Kayya (7. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ..und ?  was soll die Polente tun?, zieht wohl kaum Dein Fahrrad ein...
> 
> Solange Du keinen blendest, wird sich kaum einer dafür interessieren.



wer ich von der polente würde ich dich zu katzenaugen verdonnern

licht aus machen auf der straße ist auch super dann sieht die polente einen erst garnicht.


wer ist den morgen in aplerbeck zum pumpen?

überlege auch vor bei zu fahren und den jungs beim ackern zusehen.


----------



## chaz (8. September 2012)

Tach! Ich bin in Appelbeach!

@Bender: Normalerweise sagen die cops nichts, es sei denn du hast da jemanden, der noch ganz nackt auf der Schulter ist. Die können schon mal Terz machen.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (8. September 2012)

werd wohl auch später vorbeischauen in aplerbeck, aber nach einer runde auf dem track vorher werd ich mir die 5 sparen ^^


----------



## chaz (10. September 2012)

Moin, Mädels! Alles im grünen Bereich?


----------



## BenderB (10. September 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Jap, soweit alles grün ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. September 2012)

Morgen eine kleine Tour, wenn es nicht zu sehr schiffen sollte?


----------



## BenderB (10. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen eine kleine Tour, wenn es nicht zu sehr schiffen sollte?


da wäre ich am Start!
besseres Wetter soll es allerdings heute geben, oder?


----------



## BenderB (10. September 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> da wäre ich am Start!
> besseres Wetter soll es allerdings heute geben, oder?



Bäääääm, morgen Dienstreise :kotz:, ich fahre heute ne kleine Tour...
Was geht am Donnerstag?


----------



## chaz (11. September 2012)

Tach zusammen. Tour wird wohl heute ins Wasser fallen. Morgen vielleicht ein neues Versuch?


----------



## BenderB (11. September 2012)

Moin!
Morgen kann ich net 
War gestern unterwegs, ein paar neue 'Trails' ausprobieren...
ausser langweilig und verwuchert mit Brennesseln war nix dabei :kotz:
freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour bei Euch im Süden


----------



## chaz (12. September 2012)

Moin, Mädels!
Na, hat noch wer Lust hier mitzufahren: http://www.woodfanatics.de/dustanddirt.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (12. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels!
> Na, hat noch wer Lust hier mitzufahren: http://www.woodfanatics.de/dustanddirt.html



Klar bin dabei 

Aber warum war denn keiner von euch beim Rasenrennen


----------



## chaz (12. September 2012)

Ich bin beim Pump im Pott mitgefahren. Das hat sich überschnitten.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (12. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Pump im Pott mitgefahren. Das hat sich überschnitten.



Ja stimmt aber mit meinem Last Herb wäre ich da falsch gewessen 

Wie schauts am Ebberg aus, sind die Stämme schon raus


----------



## chaz (12. September 2012)

Wohl wahr. War aber eine super lustige Sache in Aplerbeck. Und Warstein wird bestimmt auch super!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (12. September 2012)

Ja genau was ist am Wochenende davor geplant, hat wer Lust vorher da nochmal zu fahren (trainieren)


----------



## chaz (12. September 2012)

Lust immer. Glaube aber kaum, dass die Strecke, die beim Rennen gefahren wird, dann schon fertig ist. Denke eher, dass da wieder kurz vorher noch etwas umgebaut wird. Zudem sind ja auch 4 Stunden Training angesetzt.


----------



## BenderB (12. September 2012)

Moin Girlz,
ich weiß ja, dass Ihr alle Weicheier seid, aber ich frage trotzdem:
ist heute jemand auf dem (Enduro-) Bock unterwegs?


----------



## DerC (12. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels!
> Na, hat noch wer Lust hier mitzufahren: http://www.woodfanatics.de/dustanddirt.html


 
Schon angemeldet


----------



## chaz (12. September 2012)

@ C:  
@ Bender: Kann sein. Melde mich dazu.


----------



## hugecarl (12. September 2012)

Auf welcher Strecke solls denn stattfinden? Den Downhill mag ich ja irgendwie..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. September 2012)

Das wissen nur die Organisatoren.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (12. September 2012)

hätte auch bock, aber ich war noch nie da.....

muss ich nochma holger unter 2 augen sprechen


----------



## BenderB (12. September 2012)

vielleicht diesen Samstag mal hin?
Akklimatisieren?


----------



## chaz (12. September 2012)

Wer sich da noch anmelden will, der sollte sich beeilen. Die Startplätze sind sehr begehrt.


----------



## BenderB (12. September 2012)

ich komm höchstens als Kamerakind mit


----------



## chaz (12. September 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich komm höchstens als Kamerakind mit


----------



## chaz (14. September 2012)

Tach, ihr Luschen!


----------



## BenderB (14. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, ihr Luschen!



Leck mich, Hippie!
Moin ;-)


----------



## BenderB (14. September 2012)

Heute irgendwer ballern?
Bikepark Warstein?
Hm? Hmmm? Hmmmmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. September 2012)

Ja, am Sonntag.Nicht doch lieber eine Tour? Hihi...


----------



## BenderB (14. September 2012)

Arsch...
bin Samstag Abend auf Party in Münster. Werde dann wohl erst am Sonntag zurück kommen und in einem sehr desolaten Zustand sein. Also dann besser kein Bikepark für mich.
Versuche heute mal mein Glück...


----------



## chaz (14. September 2012)

Hast du in deinem Alter das Saufen immer noch nicht gelernt?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer sich da noch anmelden will, der sollte sich beeilen. Die Startplätze sind sehr begehrt.


Shit,
da bin ich in Finale ligure......komm aber am Sonntach trotzdem mit, Ihr braucht ja jemanden, der Euch im Nacken hängt ,zum trainieren....


----------



## chaz (15. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ......komm aber am Sonntach trotzdem mit, Ihr braucht ja jemanden, der Euch im Nacken hängt ,zum trainieren....


Sauberst!!! The C und ich sind um 10 da!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. September 2012)

kann mich jemand mitnehmen?
wieviel uhr fahrt ihr denn immer so zurück?
bin abends zum essen eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. September 2012)

Mein Auto ist leider schon voll. Rückfahrt bei Schnauze voll. Eigentlich waren wir aber immer so 1800 back in Do.


----------



## BenderB (15. September 2012)

Bin gerade da:
Ausser mir sind 1 Typ und 3 Mädels da... must be heaven ;-)
Boden super, das wird Morgen bestimmt auch ein Fest.
Hauter!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Shit,
> da bin ich in Finale ligure......komm aber am Sonntach trotzdem mit, Ihr braucht ja jemanden, der Euch im Nacken hängt ,zum trainieren....



dein autowagen schon voll?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. September 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9881974 schrieb:
			
		

> dein autowagen schon voll?


Nein,

muß Dich aber drauf hinweisen, 
dass mein lieber Arbeitgeber die Haftung für Firmenfremde ablehnt, d.h. Du bist nicht versichert, musst Du im Endeffekt selbst entscheiden....
Sonst nehm ich Dich gern mit...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (16. September 2012)

schon okay, wann willst los?

ähm, muss anmerken, ich muss vor 6 daheim sein.
Haben um 6uhr einen Tisch bestellt und man muss sicherlich duschen nachem radeln


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. September 2012)

Wir frühstücken jetzt und dann gehts um 9.45 los, kommste bei mir vorbei??


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (16. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wir frühstücken jetzt und dann gehts um 9.45 los, kommste bei mir vorbei??



ach fahr dann erstma allein, is mir jetz zu stressig......und nachher wird es noch stressiger und eigentlich muss ich lernen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. September 2012)

Jau war heut schönes Geschredder,
Die 2te Downhill Line war echt ein cooles Ding!!!


----------



## chaz (16. September 2012)

War heute wieder richtig lustig dort.


----------



## chaz (17. September 2012)

Tach auch! Was geht morgen, Mädels? Tour, Pumpen, Ballern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (17. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> War heute wieder richtig lustig dort.


----------



## fly1337fu (17. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach auch! Was geht morgen, Mädels? Tour, Pumpen, Ballern?



wo, wie ? 
mag mich wer an die hand nehmen ? <3

mfg


----------



## chaz (17. September 2012)

Was fährst du denn? Im Moment stehen die Zeichen in Richtung pumpen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach auch! Was geht morgen, Mädels? Tour, Pumpen, Ballern?




Hi erst wieder Mittwoch,

hab meinen Ellbogen etwas in Quarantäne....


----------



## Rad-ab (17. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach auch! Was geht morgen, Mädels? Tour, Pumpen, Ballern?





chaz schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn? Im Moment stehen die Zeichen in Richtung pumpen.


Pumpen in Aplerbeck, wär ich bei  (Wenns nicht grad )


----------



## chaz (17. September 2012)

Bin wohl so gegen 1700 in Aplerbeck.


----------



## Rad-ab (17. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin wohl so gegen 1700 in Aplerbeck.


ganz so früh werd ich es nich schaffen, bin, denke ich, so gegen halb sechs spätestens (hoffe ich) da


----------



## fly1337fu (18. September 2012)

1700 klingt gut, muss nur noch wissen wo, dann sehen wir uns morgen (habn gelben pulli an) (;


----------



## chaz (18. September 2012)

Moin. Treffen uns dort: 
 Bikepark Aplerbeck
 Benediktinerstraße 81
 44287 Dortmund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. September 2012)

fly1337fu schrieb:


> 1700 klingt gut, muss nur noch wissen wo, dann sehen wir uns morgen (habn gelben pulli an) (;



Ich bin einer von denen, die mit so einem grünen Kinderrad dort rumgondeln werden.


----------



## Rad-ab (18. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin einer von denen, die mit so einem grünen Kinderrad dort rumgondeln werden.


Obacht! Nicht das Du mit mir verwechselt wirst  ..oder wir uns gar gegenseitig verwechseln....


----------



## chaz (18. September 2012)

Du hast aber eine Bremse zu viel.


----------



## Rad-ab (18. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du hast aber eine Bremse zu viel.


Irgendwie müssen wir uns ja auseinander halten 
...und bis zwei zählen sollten wir beide gerade noch hin bekommen


----------



## chaz (18. September 2012)

Aber nur mit Nachhilfe!


----------



## chaz (18. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hi erst wieder Mittwoch,
> 
> hab meinen Ellbogen etwas in Quarantäne....



Was hast du denn angestellt? Hast du dich in Warstein noch geerdet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was hast du denn angestellt? Hast du dich in Warstein noch geerdet?


Yepp,

auf dem Singletrail an der haarigen Stelle, wo man über den Table direkt in die Linkskurve springt ist auf dem feuchten Boden das Vorderrad weggerutsch und schwupp...Highsider auf die Elle..
Ist aber nur geschürft.
War heute übrigens auf ne kleine Tour , rechte Seite Aussenstelle müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder hin , kann man total runterknallen, ist wie geshaped, es scheint als ob da oft welche fahren, ....wie ne Achterbahn...


----------



## chaz (20. September 2012)

Das erzähle ich doch schon lange! We?
Zum Stürzen braucht man übrigens nur den Pedda. Der schießt einem schon einmal aus dem pumptrack!


----------



## indian66 (20. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Zum Stürzen braucht man übrigens nur den Pedda. Der schießt einem schon einmal aus dem pumptrack!


Brauch ich nichmal nen Pumptrack für.
Di kommt der Gips ab


----------



## chaz (20. September 2012)

Cool. Dann dauert es ja bestimmt nicht mehr lange bis du wieder radeln kannst., oder? Mit Pedda ist das aber schon spektakulärer.


----------



## indian66 (20. September 2012)

mal sehen, kommt dann wohl erstmal ne Thermoplast.-Schiene dran.
Kann man sicherlich mit radeln


----------



## chaz (20. September 2012)




----------



## hugecarl (20. September 2012)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen einigermaßen leichten Vorbau? Für ne 1.5" Gabel, möglichst so 60mm lang, bisschen mehr oder weniger ginge auch. Will mal den Fleischklopper aufm Gabelschaft loswerden..


----------



## chaz (20. September 2012)

http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=WQpbUJ-MMs3jtQaCyoHgDA&ved=0CFwQ8wIwAQ


----------



## chaz (20. September 2012)

Eigentlich würde es ja reichen, wenn du deinen Hobel mal säubern würdest... Hihi...


----------



## hugecarl (20. September 2012)

Der Hobel ist ungewöhnlich sauber, und es ist so ziemlich überall Fett, wo welches hin muss - kam vorher auch noch nie vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. September 2012)

Ich fange an mir Sorgen zu machen...


----------



## hugecarl (20. September 2012)

Eine Woche Praktikum inner Werkstatt ham mir gereicht, um zu wissen dass ich mich zuhause niemals mit festgegammelten Schrauben auseinandersetzen möchte


----------



## chaz (20. September 2012)

Auf Schrauben kommt aber kein Fett. Kupferpaste eventuell oder Schraubensicherung.


----------



## hugecarl (20. September 2012)

jaja das meinte ich.. on topic: fährt jemand am WE?


----------



## chaz (20. September 2012)

Bestimmt.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. September 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen einigermaßen leichten Vorbau? Für ne 1.5" Gabel, möglichst so 60mm lang, bisschen mehr oder weniger ginge auch. Will mal den Fleischklopper aufm Gabelschaft loswerden..



ich glaub ich hab noch nen truvativ der bei mir original mal dran war in schwarz....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




kannst für nen Zehner haben. Muss ich später mal suchen


----------



## hugecarl (20. September 2012)

Danke, aber nein


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. September 2012)

War grad ne kurze Runde am Ofen, kleines Roadgap und links-rechts Anlieger jetzt wieder befahrbar, aber nach dem Kicker ist noch Schluss, müssen wir mal mit Mehreren wegräumen, die Bäume waren mir zu schwer.....


----------



## MissGin (21. September 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr euch hier auch für Kohlensiepen und Little Champery verabredet? Hab die Strecke nach einem schlechten Versuch im letzten Jahr neu entdeckt am letzten WE und möchte gerne häufiger hin. Wäre ich hier richtig? Versuche grade in den zig Threads den passenden zu finden um mich ggf. mal anzuschließen.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. September 2012)

Hi. Manche fahren dort manchmal hin, ist aber wohl eher seltener hier. Aber eigentlich ist dort immer einer an der Piste. Kann man also blind hinfahren.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. September 2012)

Watt is am Wochenende los??

Irgendjemand unterwegs???


----------



## indian66 (22. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt is am Wochenende los??
> 
> Irgendjemand unterwegs???



 leider nich aufm Radl...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. September 2012)

Wie wärs, morgen um 12.00 Aussentelle rechte Line????


----------



## chaz (23. September 2012)

Ballern erst wieder in der Woche. Oder nächstes We.


----------



## MissGin (23. September 2012)

@chaz: danke fürs feedback. Wir fahren heute mal nach Kohlensiepen, mal sehen was so los ist. ich wünsche euch ein schönes Rest-Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ballern erst wieder in der Woche. Oder nächstes We.


Werd getzt ne Runde da fahren...wenn noch jemand Bock hat....
(is ja nix mehr los hier...)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. September 2012)

Mann war das Staubtrocken, war rutschiger als bei Nässe, übrigens gibt es da jetzt eine zweite Line, echt spassig , schön durch den tiefen Humusboden, da fliegt die Erde nur so weg...

auf der linken Line haben die Spasemacken wieder Knüppel und gefällte Bäume in die Anlieger gelegt , also Obacht wenn Ihr da mal ne Endurotour runtermacht, der obere steile Teil ist frei....
Mann Mann hört das denn Niemals auf mit diesen Flachzangen....ach ja der Roadgap Sprung wurde natürlich auch gleich dabei malträtiert...


----------



## chaz (24. September 2012)

Auf der alten linke Linie?


----------



## chaz (24. September 2012)

Was ist denn mit morgen, Mädels? Mal ein amtliches Tourchen oder shreddern?


----------



## BenderB (24. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit morgen, Mädels? Mal ein amtliches Tourchen oder shreddern?


Küche abbauen und in die neue Butze bringen, Treppen hochschleppen,...


----------



## chaz (24. September 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Küche abbauen und in die neue Butze bringen, Treppen hochschleppen,...



Treppen hochschleppen? Und wie kommst du wieder runter?


----------



## fly1337fu (24. September 2012)

heut pumpen ?


----------



## chaz (24. September 2012)

Nö...der track dürfte etwas aufgeweicht sein. Da macht man den nur kaputt.


----------



## chaz (25. September 2012)

Moin! Ich bin raus für heute. Bin total verschnoddert!


----------



## indian66 (25. September 2012)

Moin!
Bin wieder drin ab heute 
Gips kommt gleich ab!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. September 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bin wieder drin ab heute
> Gips kommt gleich ab!!!!



schön zu hören


----------



## fly1337fu (25. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö...der track dürfte etwas aufgeweicht sein. Da macht man den nur kaputt.



hab gehofft ich schaffs noch im trockenen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Auf der alten linke Linie?




Yepp!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. September 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bin wieder drin ab heute
> Gips kommt gleich ab!!!!


Schööön,

aber erstmal wieder in der nase popeln üben!!!


----------



## indian66 (25. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Schööön,
> 
> aber erstmal wieder in der nase popeln üben!!!



klappt 
irgendwas festhalten allerdings nicht...
morgen erstmal Krankengymnastik


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. September 2012)

Morgen ab 17.00 uhr Türchen oder Ofen??


----------



## DerC (25. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin! Ich bin raus für heute. Bin total verschnoddert!


 

du Muschi......und keine gute Besserung


----------



## chaz (26. September 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> du Muschi......und keine gute Besserung



Herpes sollst du kriegen!!!


----------



## chaz (26. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Yepp!



So schön diese line auch ist, ich finde, die sollte man echt in Ruhe lassen. Das gibt immer nur Stress deswegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fly1337fu (26. September 2012)

mag mir wer sagen wo man bei diesem wetter sein freerider bischen ausfahren kann ?
am besten noch mit zug/bahn erreichbar 

danke schonmal


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (26. September 2012)

Bittermark oder am berch


----------



## fly1337fu (26. September 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9916219 schrieb:
			
		

> Bittermark oder am berch



wie schauts mit löttringhausen aus ?
da an der haltestelle ist nen wald ... war da schonmal wer ?


----------



## hugecarl (26. September 2012)

von da aus kannste auch locker zur Bittermark rüberkurbeln..


----------



## chaz (27. September 2012)

fly1337fu schrieb:


> wie schauts mit löttringhausen aus ?
> da an der haltestelle ist nen wald ... war da schonmal wer ?



Da ist nix.


----------



## fly1337fu (27. September 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> von da aus kannste auch locker zur Bittermark rüberkurbeln..



bei dem mahnmal im wald oder wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st44lk33r (27. September 2012)

Moin Leute wie siehts mit euch am weekend aus?? wer fährt wann und wo? und hat eventuell noch eine mitfahr gelegenheit? 

Lg Der typ der so selten am start ist


----------



## st44lk33r (28. September 2012)

Schreibt hier keiner mehr oder was?


----------



## chaz (29. September 2012)

Nö....


----------



## DerC (29. September 2012)

dazu gibbet nix mehr zu sagen
Meld mich dann mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen oder so, Umzug steht an


----------



## chaz (29. September 2012)

Ja, jaaa....schlepp du mal schön Schränke, während ich nächstes WE in Warstein fahren muss. Pöh!


----------



## DerC (29. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ja, jaaa....schlepp du mal schön Schränke, während ich nächstes WE in Warstein fahren muss. Pöh!


 
Mäusefäustchen...in Gedanken bin ich doch bei Dir


----------



## chaz (29. September 2012)

Du bist sooo gut zu mir. Wie ´ne Mudda ohne Brust.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du bist sooo gut zu mir. Wie ´ne Mudda ohne Brust.



Kanna!

Jemand Bock auf Kalwes morgen, Wedda soll ja gut werden...


----------



## indian66 (29. September 2012)

Mann, hab ich Bock


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (29. September 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kanna!
> 
> Jemand Bock auf Kalwes morgen, Wedda soll ja gut werden...



So klausur is weg....

wann fahren ihr das nächstemal nach Warstein?! Hab noch 2 Wochen nur zum Radeln und mist baun.

Wann willst morgen am kalwes sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. September 2012)

Also ich pflege heute meine Rüsselpest. Und Warstein ist bei mir nächsten Sonntag angesagt. Da ist ja wieder Rennen. Also das, wo der C mich alleine lässt...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (30. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Also ich pflege heute meine Rüsselpest. Und Warstein ist bei mir nächsten Sonntag angesagt. Da ist ja wieder Rennen. Also das, wo der C mich alleine lässt...



nicht vorher nochma trainieren fahren!?


----------



## chaz (30. September 2012)

Nö, die Strecke, die am Sonntag gefahren wird, ist ja noch nicht bekannt. Am Dienstag würde ich aber gerne scheppern gehen, wenn es die Erkältung zulässt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. September 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9925261 schrieb:
			
		

> So klausur is weg....
> 
> wann fahren ihr das nächstemal nach Warstein?! Hab noch 2 Wochen nur zum Radeln und mist baun.
> 
> Wann willst morgen am kalwes sein ?




Sorry Pedda,

bin grad erst an den Rechner gekommen, musste die Aktion canceln, weil ein Kollege gestern noch sein neues Fahrrad bekommen hat und ich ihm versprochen hatte, dass wenn er es bekommt, wir es heute zusammenstricken würden..

Übrigens geiles Teil YT Wicked 150, Geht ab wie Semmel, super handlich 
und Top Teile dran, die neue Race Face Turbine Gruppe , sehr schick...

Wir sind dann heute noch ne Runde zusammen gedüst, war aber eher Hindernissfahren, weil so viele Fußgänger unterwegs waren...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö, die Strecke, die am Sonntag gefahren wird, ist ja noch nicht bekannt. Am Dienstag würde ich aber gerne scheppern gehen, wenn es die Erkältung zulässt.




Nicht lieber am Mittwoch ????, Dienstag muß ich lange Arbeiten und wollte vielleicht dann noch später pumpen...


----------



## chaz (1. Oktober 2012)

Mittwoch ist die Lady dran, Jonge!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. Oktober 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nicht lieber am Mittwoch ????, Dienstag muß ich lange Arbeiten und wollte vielleicht dann noch später pumpen...



bissu nu auch nen pumper? 

wie schauts nachher aus mit ner runde pumpen? aplerbeck is sicherlich trocken, tremonia brauch noch nen tag ^^


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Oktober 2012)

Sorry,

wieder zu spät dran, war grad am Ofen, Krater rocken....!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. Oktober 2012)

was geht heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2012)

Wäre auch dabei, Bock auf ne Runde Berch?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Oktober 2012)

Gern gleich!


----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, mach mich gleich aufn Weg!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Oktober 2012)

Bis denne...wat is Pedda...auch gleich da ???


----------



## Dagobar (3. Oktober 2012)

Hey suche Regelmässig leute zum rumradln 

Hauptsache MTB_ler 

ABER jetzt ist ja für die meisten nicht so die Bikezeit ICH für meinen Teil bike bei jedem Wetter auch im schnee wenn dann mal welcher liegt in dortmund


----------



## Dagobar (3. Oktober 2012)

Wäre cool wenn sich einfach mal ein Paar leutz melden würde 

Am besten per E-mail denn die gucke ich regelmässiger nach als ich hier on bin : )

[email protected] Also dann mal vlt hoffentlich bis bald 

Bin ein sehr Lockerer und vor allem spassorientierter Typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2012)

Es war ein wenig frustrierend am Berch.. die linke Line ist ja leider größtenteils immer noch zu :/ bin dann zum TT gefahrn. Wäre jemand die Tage mal dabei die linke Line einigermaßen freizuräumen/fahrbar zu machen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Oktober 2012)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Es war ein wenig frustrierend am Berch.. die linke Line ist ja leider größtenteils immer noch zu :/ bin dann zum TT gefahrn. Wäre jemand die Tage mal dabei die linke Line einigermaßen freizuräumen/fahrbar zu machen?


Hä ?

Wo warst Du denn ? , bin da fast 2 Stunden in dem Mistwetter gefahren,

linke Line kannste vergessen ist im unteren Teil total Platt!!!

Das lohnt erst wenn die Waldkiller weg sind..


----------



## hugecarl (3. Oktober 2012)

Wo warst du?  ich war spätestens gegen 15 Uhr da, hab nich genau aufe uhr geschaut. Wer kann schon sagen wann die Vögel weg sind? Ich bin dafür es einfach mal zu probiern.


----------



## BenderB (4. Oktober 2012)

Holger? ist es bei Euch schon so weit?


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2012)

Du nimmst doch auch Drogen. Und schlechte noch dazu!


----------



## toje (4. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Du nimmst doch auch Drogen. Und schlechte noch dazu!




ey, ist das nicht mein part!?und sonst, was macht die rüsselpest alter mann???


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2012)

Hihi... Denke, dass ich morgen mich mal auf das schwarze setzen werde. Nur so'n bisschen am TT rumhühnern. Nichts wildes. Muss wieder auf's Rad, sonst drehe ich bald durch. Dreckx Rüsselpest.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Oktober 2012)

Jau,

bin dann mal raus... ein bischen in Finale Ligure rumschredden..

Viel Spaß und Glück an alle Teilnehmer beim Rennen in Warstein, haltet die Fahne hoch....


----------



## chaz (6. Oktober 2012)

Schönen Urlaub, Muddy. Bleib heile!


----------



## indian66 (6. Oktober 2012)

Jo, vieel Spass da unten,
Und dem Rest morgen auch. 
Bin immer noch raus. 
Kann nichmal den Lenker festhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie war´s denn heute in Warstein?
Alle heile geblieben?
Bin heute mal zum TT2 und AS rüber (mit Wanderstiefeln )
Überall schlechte Nachrichten, am Wallride am TT2 liegt ein umgefallener Baum rum 
und an der AS waren 4 Vögel mächtig am buddeln am Steilstück vor dem double.
Hab die mal angesprochen ob das denn sein muss, ob man viell. lieber den Ball flach halten sollte, hat aber nix genutzt. 
Die haben parallel zu der Anfahrt vor dem double ne line mit kleinem Sprung geschaufelt...


----------



## chaz (7. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal bitte auf FB in die EOSS-Gruppe, ob du die Vögel dort findest. Kann mir denken, wer da wieder am Werke gewesen ist. Bericht zu Warstein gibbet morgen. Jetzt muss ich weiter Rampage gucken.


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2012)

Zu Warstein: War schon echt ein lustiges Event, was die woodfanatics da veranstaltet haben. Gefahren wurde im oberen Stück auf der DH, die von der Startrampe losging und dann ging es auf die neuere DH ein kurzes Stück über die Wiese und dann wieder in den Wald. Durch das Wetter der letzten Tage war es sehr schlammig und rutschig. Wetties waren also eigentlich Pflicht. Auf jeden Fall ging auf dem Parkplatz bei den Meisten nach der ersten Streckenbesichtigung das wilde Reifen wechseln los. Hihi... Erdungen gab es am laufenden Meter. Mich hat es auch 2x in den Modder gehauen. Ist aber alles harmlos gewesen. Der eigentliche Rennlauf war bei mir eigentlich ganz okay, allerdings weiss ich noch keine Zeit und kein Ergebnis. Unter den ersten 20, die noch einen zweiten Lauf fahren konnten/mussten, war ich jedenfalls nicht. Ursprünglich sollten die ersten 30 noch mal fahren, aber durch die viel langsamer Strecke, kam der ganze Zeitplan etwas durcheinander. Er war auf jeden Fall ein geiler Tag in Warstein.


----------



## indian66 (8. Oktober 2012)

Netter Event, leider mal wieder ohne mich...
Morgen, denke ich, muß ich nach 6 Wochen Sportfreiheit mal meine Hand einfahren.
Jemand Lust auf ein (gemäßigtes) Türchen ab Krämer ca. 17:00?
Wer mich plattfahren möchte: Die Gelegenheit


----------



## chaz (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin. Nächste Jahr biste dann dabei! Hier noch das Ergebnis: 24. war ich dann zum Schluss. Knapp die Quali verpasst.


----------



## indian66 (9. Oktober 2012)

Tach!
Na, die 4 schaffste dann 2013 
Heute Türchen?
Ich muss hier raus!!!


----------



## chaz (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der Zeitplan im normalen Rahmen geblieben wäre, dann hätte es ja mit dem Finale geklappt. Aber da lagen immer so viele Leute auf der Strecke rum.  Zum Rest kann ich noch nix sagen. Melde mich später dazu.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (10. Oktober 2012)

******* die haben mir heute mittag mein bike geklaut war nur eben duschen und was essen als ich raus kam, war der zaun zertretten und mein bike weg  wer was hört oder sieht haut sie bitte runter 
Es ist ein Last Herb DH von 2010 schwarzer Rahmen weiße Boxxer 
Einige werden es auch kennen vom Offen oder der AS bitte haltet die augen offen 
Bilder folgen heute Abend


----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi. Das ist ja übel. Hoffentlich bekommst du dein Rad wieder. Jemand morgen Lust auf ballern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (10. Oktober 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> ******* die haben mir heute mittag mein bike geklaut war nur eben duschen und was essen als ich raus kam, war der zaun zertretten und mein bike weg  wer was hört oder sieht haut sie bitte runter
> Es ist ein Last Herb DH von 2010 schwarzer Rahmen weiße Boxxer
> Einige werden es auch kennen vom Offen oder der AS bitte haltet die augen offen
> Bilder folgen heute Abend




jonge!!! 
herbe geschichte, werde die augen offen halten.
aber wie wo was zaun eingetreten, das bike vom grundstück geklaut, bike abgeschlossen???
krasse schei55e!!!


----------



## BenderB (11. Oktober 2012)

@_Dietmonkey21_:
Was für ne Scheìsse! Hoffentlich kriegst Du nicht nur Dein Bike wieder, sondern auch den Dieb in die Finger!
Dann halt auch mal die Augen bei Ebay, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen und Quoka offen.



chaz schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Lust auf ballern?


Wo willste denn hin? Und wann?


----------



## indian66 (11. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Hi. Das ist ja übel. Hoffentlich bekommst du dein Rad wieder.


Kacke sowas, hoffe das taucht wieder auf wenn der Dieb viell. kein Bock mehr drauf hat.



chaz schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Lust auf ballern?



Türchen könnte ich, ballern geht noch nich


----------



## BenderB (11. Oktober 2012)

geil wars gewesen eben!!


----------



## DerC (11. Oktober 2012)

Umzug ist und bleibt ein A*schloch 
N'abend die Damen


----------



## BenderB (11. Oktober 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Umzug ist und bleibt ein A*schloch
> N'abend die Damen


Nabend!
Ja, das kenne ich, meiner ist auch noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen.
Und meine Protektoren musste ich heute 30 min lang erst suchen und dann ausgraben, waren natürlich in einer Kiste ganz unten unter anderen Kisten im Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (12. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> geil wars gewesen eben!!



Jaaaa 
Und: Tach!


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Fährt jemand heute in Deusen?


----------



## BenderB (15. Oktober 2012)

bei 1:51 ist ein teil der Dortmunder High-Society zu sehen


----------



## chaz (16. Oktober 2012)

Jaaa...Lift fahren kann er!


----------



## chaz (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Schwerter und ich fahren heute eine kleine Runde. Treffen um 1630 bei Krämer.


----------



## BenderB (16. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Schwerter und ich fahren heute eine kleine Runde. Treffen um 1630 bei Krämer.


Algengrütze, mein Tourenbock ist noch bis min. morgen beim Gino


----------



## BenderB (16. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jaaa...Lift fahren kann er!


ach das ist der Lift! Dachte, das wäre Dein Renntempo gewesen


----------



## chaz (16. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ach das ist der Lift! Dachte, das wäre Dein Renntempo gewesen



Warst du letztens eigentlich an der AS? Habe dich dort gar nicht gesehen?!


----------



## BenderB (16. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Warst du letztens eigentlich an der AS? Habe dich dort gar nicht gesehen?!



uh oh, die Demenz ist auf dem Vormarsch... 
aber vielleicht hast Du mich auch nur vergessen, da Du nur Augen für den Schwerter hattest...


----------



## chaz (16. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> uh oh, die Demenz ist auf dem Vormarsch...
> aber vielleicht hast Du mich auch nur vergessen, da Du nur Augen für den Schwerter hattest...



Und zwar nur für das Zimtsternchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Oktober 2012)

Tour fällt aus.


----------



## indian66 (17. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Tour fällt aus.



Und wird wann? nachgeholt?
Der Sommer kommt zurück ab Morgen


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Und wird wann? nachgeholt?
> Der Sommer kommt zurück ab Morgen




morgen 15:45uhr beim krämer.


----------



## indian66 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ooh sooo früh???
Datt schaff ich kaum.
4 könnt ich schaffen.


----------



## toje (17. Oktober 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ooh sooo früh???
> Datt schaff ich kaum.
> 4 könnt ich schaffen.



okay, wir können dich ja dann beim krämer einsammeln.


----------



## chaz (18. Oktober 2012)

toje schrieb:


> morgen 15:45uhr beim krämer.


Du hast doch gelitten!


----------



## indian66 (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin
Ihr seid sooo gut zu mir!
Bin um 4 am Start.


----------



## indian66 (20. Oktober 2012)

Tach!
Heute Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## BenderB (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich nicht 
Morgen jemand unterwegs? Warstein? Wibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (21. Oktober 2012)

ich hätte ja ma wieder richtig bock
auf ofen, oder TT oder HappyTrails

wer issn dabei?


----------



## hugecarl (21. Oktober 2012)

also kalwes hätte ich auch richtig lust zu..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hab Finale überlebt (aber nur knapp)

War echt geil und krass...

Wie wars denn in Warstein ?
Alles abgesahnt???


----------



## chaz (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin, Mädels. Heute jemand Lust auf ballern?


----------



## BenderB (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin raus. War gestern in Sparstein ballern und werde wohl erst ab Samstag wieder aufs Bike kommen...
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## indian66 (22. Oktober 2012)

Tach
Beim ballern bin ich erstmal noch raus. 
Türchen gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Oktober 2012)

Ballern vertage ich mal auf Mittwoch.


----------



## indian66 (22. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ballern vertage ich mal auf Mittwoch.


----------



## indian66 (22. Oktober 2012)

Morgen Türchen
16:30 beim Krämer?
Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen abgreifen!


----------



## toje (22. Oktober 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Morgen Türchen
> 16:30 beim Krämer?
> Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen abgreifen!




dabei...aber 16 uhr wäre mir lieber.wegen der sonne und so, nech.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ballern vertage ich mal auf Mittwoch.


Gern.....


Jemand morgen am Pumptrack, wollte so ab 17.00 mal ne Runde drehen???


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (22. Oktober 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gern.....
> 
> 
> Jemand morgen am Pumptrack, wollte so ab 17.00 mal ne Runde drehen???



Tremonia, Herne oder Aplerbeck?
chazi, kann ich den lenker morgen dann vielleicht schon zurückbekommen oder seid ihr noch mitten in der Testphase?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Oktober 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9994793 schrieb:
			
		

> Tremonia, Herne oder Aplerbeck?
> chazi, kann ich den lenker morgen dann vielleicht schon zurückbekommen oder seid ihr noch mitten in der Testphase?


Applebeach...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (23. Oktober 2012)

alles klar, hab gerade erstma nen alten Lenker montiert und somit startklar für morgen


----------



## chaz (23. Oktober 2012)

Lenkertest ist erst heute, Pedda! Mittwoch um 16.15 Uhr unten an der AS?


----------



## indian66 (23. Oktober 2012)

toje schrieb:


> dabei...aber 16 uhr wäre mir lieber.wegen der sonne und so, nech.


Moin!
bin raus für heute, schaffs nicht bis 16:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (23. Oktober 2012)

Ist für kommendes WE schon was geplant?
Samstag oder Sonntag? Irgendein Bikepark maybe?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (23. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ist für kommendes WE schon was geplant?
> Samstag oder Sonntag? Irgendein Bikepark maybe?



EOSS man ^^


----------



## fly1337fu (23. Oktober 2012)

soll die woche ja noch trocken bleiben, warum dann nicht mal nen ausritt wagen ^-^


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Oktober 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];9995121 schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, hab gerade erstma nen alten Lenker montiert und somit startklar für morgen




Ja wo war er denn....????


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ist für kommendes WE schon was geplant?
> Samstag oder Sonntag? Irgendein Bikepark maybe?


Wann ist denn eigentlich das End of season shredding in Wibe??


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Lenkertest ist erst heute, Pedda! Mittwoch um 16.15 Uhr unten an der AS?




komm ein wenig später...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (23. Oktober 2012)

sry, wollte gern, aber ....
der geist war willig doch der körper war rar

hab stattdessen von halb 6 bis gerade geschlafen......

EOSS is am 28.10, also Sonntag


----------



## chaz (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir wird das heute nix. Zu viel zu tun.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. Oktober 2012)

ich sitz immernoch inner uni.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Oktober 2012)

..und ich war grad am Berch...schööön, linke Line wird besser, Susi ist fast wieder frei und wir müssten mal ans Road -gap gehen


----------



## Nils82 (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen Bikepark währe schon schick.


----------



## indian66 (26. Oktober 2012)

darf morgen Möbel schleppen


----------



## Deef (26. Oktober 2012)

Wat ich mal fragen wollte, hat jemand von Euch hier aus der Umgebung Dortmund Einpresswerkzeug, was ich mir mal in den nächsten Tagen leihen könnte? Wollt nicht grad auf nem neuen Rahmen eindreschen o.ä.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Oktober 2012)

Habbich leider nich , ein guter Gummihammer tuts auch

Was geht denn so am Wochende ?

Wenns hier morgen nur 5 Grad werden sollen spar ich mir Winterberg, da friert ja dann der Boden schon...brrrr

Jemand vielleicht Bock auf Kalwes???


----------



## Nils82 (26. Oktober 2012)

Kalwes ist auch Ok. End of sesion ist nächstes WE in Wibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Oktober 2012)

Jo lass uns morjen mal kontakten.


----------



## hugecarl (27. Oktober 2012)

Morgen und übermorgen Winterberg


----------



## DerC (27. Oktober 2012)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Kalwes ist auch Ok. End of sesion ist nächstes WE in Wibe.


 
Du meinst dieses


----------



## chaz (27. Oktober 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Du meinst dieses



Eben. Morgen isset!


----------



## Nils82 (27. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/oeffnungszeiten/oeffnungszeiten.php

Laut Homepage ist der 04.11.12 letzter Tag.


----------



## DerC (27. Oktober 2012)

Nils82 schrieb:


> http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/oeffnungszeiten/oeffnungszeiten.php
> 
> Laut Homepage ist der 04.11.12 letzter Tag.


 
Moin Nils, 
aber da es schon geschneit hat und wir alle gallig auf Schnee sind fahren wir alle morgen schon


----------



## Nils82 (27. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar. Ich guck mal ob ich von meiner Lady morgen freilauf kriege.


----------



## DerC (27. Oktober 2012)

Sieh zu


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Oktober 2012)

Jo,

tolle Vorhersage morgen -3Grad und  heute leichte Schneeschauer, das wird ein Spaß!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2012)

Das wird bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Oktober 2012)

@opferanode: EOSS ungleich letzter Öffnungstag in Winterberg.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Oktober 2012)

Ho ho ,

war echt ne geile Nummer heute....

Müssen wir auf jeden Fall nächstes jahr wiederholen....


----------



## chaz (29. Oktober 2012)

Das EOSS war mal wieder so richtig gut! Ein saugeiler Tag!


----------



## DerGraue (29. Oktober 2012)

Tach auch wollte mal wieder mit einsteigen hab mir jetzt ein Enduro gekauft wann ist die nächste Tour angesagt?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Oktober 2012)

Das wurd auch Zeit , hab schon irgendwie was vermisst hier! 

Von mir aus Mittwoch, wenns nich schifft!  So gegen 17.00 Uhr Kremer


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Das EOSS war mal wieder so richtig gut! Ein saugeiler Tag!




Gibts eigentlich schon irgendwelche Fottos von unserer Rumhühnerei..?


----------



## Timperator (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bin ab Mittwoch ein paar Tage in Hörde und muss Freitag einen kompletten Tag sinnvoll überbrücken und hab deswegen mein Enduro dabei.
Hat mir jmd. Vorschlag für ne schöne technische Tour? Oder kann ich mich wo anschließen?  Gerne auch per PM.

Gruß Tim


----------



## DerC (30. Oktober 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch wollte mal wieder mit einsteigen hab mir jetzt ein Enduro gekauft wann ist die nächste Tour angesagt?!


 
erstmal nen Bild hier einstellen, dann muss sich der Rat zusammenfinden und über deine erneute Aufnahme beraten....


----------



## chaz (30. Oktober 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon irgendwelche Fottos von unserer Rumhühnerei..?



Moin! Noch nicht. Melde mich, wenn die pics online sind.


DerC schrieb:


> erstmal nen Bild hier einstellen, dann muss sich der Rat zusammenfinden und über deine erneute Aufnahme beraten....


 Eigentlich können wir den ruhig wieder aufnehmen. Allerdings....wenn der genauso lange jetzt braucht um sich ´ne Lampe zu organisieren....
 @Grauer: Was haste für´n Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (30. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube das erste Video vom EOSS ist online:


----------



## Kayya (30. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich glaube das erste Video vom EOSS ist online:


 
wahrscheinlich ist das so ungfähr abgelaufen! 


@ Grauer: Top! ich fang auch grade an mich wieder fit zu machen. also sag bescheid wenn du ne tour fahren willst.


----------



## DerGraue (30. Oktober 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin! Noch nicht. Melde mich, wenn die pics online sind.
> 
> @_Grauer_: Was haste für´n Bock?


 Nichts besonderes ein Rose Uncle Jimbo


----------



## DerGraue (30. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja ich muss mir noch ne Funzel und ein Paar leichte Schoner besorgen. Hat jemand noch ne Funzel mit viel Lumen übrig


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich glaube das erste Video vom EOSS ist online:




Passt scho.....


Ich hab den C wiedererkannt...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes ein Rose Uncle Jimbo




jo  'n Onkel Jimbo für Onkel Bo.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (30. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich glaube das erste Video vom EOSS ist online:




juuunge, du machst mir angst!!!

an die damen da draußen, ich habe freitach frei, nech...und habe bock auf enduro!!!


----------



## toje (30. Oktober 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch wollte mal wieder mit einsteigen hab mir jetzt ein Enduro gekauft wann ist die nächste Tour angesagt?!




freitag...

aber du bekommst bestimmt kurzfristig ne grippe. 

bisse denn wieder fit???


----------



## DerGraue (30. Oktober 2012)

toje schrieb:


> freitag...
> 
> aber du bekommst bestimmt kurzfristig ne grippe.
> 
> bisse denn wieder fit???


 Ja bis Freitag bin ich wieder fit kann aber erst so gegen 12.00


----------



## BenderB (30. Oktober 2012)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Ach ja ich muss mir noch ne Funzel und ein Paar leichte Schoner besorgen. Hat jemand noch ne Funzel mit viel Lumen übrig



also wenn Du bis Freitag nix hast, kann ich Dir ne 1.800 und ne 900 Lumen Fackel borgen...


----------



## BenderB (30. Oktober 2012)

toje schrieb:


> juuunge, du machst mir angst!!!
> 
> an die damen da draußen, ich habe freitach frei, nech...und habe bock auf enduro!!!



wann willst Du denn los, Sweetheart?
Habe Freitach auch frei und kann wählen zwischen jemandem den ich nicht kenne beim Umzug helfen oder lieber Fahrrad fahren


----------



## chaz (31. Oktober 2012)

toje schrieb:


> juuunge, du machst mir angst!!!


Der nimmt doch bestimmt auch was von dem Zeug aus meinem Auto. 


toje schrieb:


> an die damen da draußen, ich habe freitach frei, nech...und habe bock auf enduro!!!


Du hast noch was vom Leben....

@Bödö: Guckst mal da - http://www.magicshinelights.de/


----------



## indian66 (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin!
Heute Jemand Bock auf Enduro?


----------



## chaz (31. Oktober 2012)

Bock schon, aber keine Zeit.


----------



## indian66 (31. Oktober 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Von mir aus Mittwoch, wenns nich schifft!  So gegen 17.00 Uhr Kremer


Hört sich fein an!


----------



## indian66 (31. Oktober 2012)

Fahr jetzt los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (31. Oktober 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> wann willst Du denn los, Sweetheart?
> Habe Freitach auch frei und kann wählen zwischen jemandem den ich nicht kenne beim Umzug helfen oder lieber Fahrrad fahren




bis jetzt schaut es nach 12 uhr mittag aus.

und für fremde schleppen!?neeee, da schlepp dich mal lieber durchs gelände!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, war erst um 17.20 zu Hause und hab Rüsselpestus maximalis..


indian66 schrieb:


> Fahr jetzt los.


----------



## indian66 (31. Oktober 2012)

kein Prob.
Hab den Weg auch allein gefunden 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## BenderB (1. November 2012)

toje schrieb:


> bis jetzt schaut es nach 12 uhr mittag aus.
> 
> und für fremde schleppen!?neeee, da schlepp dich mal lieber durchs gelände!!!



und, gibt es schon ein Update?


----------



## toje (1. November 2012)

morgen dann um 12 uhr beim krämer.


----------



## chaz (2. November 2012)

Ihr habt noch was vom Leben...


----------



## toje (2. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> und, gibt es schon ein Update?





bissu gleich dabei???


----------



## BenderB (2. November 2012)

war ein geiles Türchen heute!! 
Bodo: gut nach Hause gekommen?

Hier das Video, von dem ich sprach:


----------



## toje (2. November 2012)

dumme sache da!!! 

ja,der graue ist gut nach hause gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. November 2012)

Habt ihr den Grauen kapott gemacht?


----------



## toje (3. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Grauen kapott gemacht?





ach, der muss ein wenig was tun.ein halbes jahr will er jetzt erst mal im münsterland trainieren.


----------



## chaz (3. November 2012)

Was will man denn da trainieren? Ich dachte der hätte sich ein richtiges Rad gekauft und kein Hollandrad.


----------



## TDisbike (3. November 2012)

Moin Jungs!
Wollte heute am Kalw. in B. fahren, weiss da jemand über den Zustand der Strecke bescheid? Und, kann mir jemand nettweise nochmal mit der Adresse fürs Navi aushelfen? War dort nur einmal und hab die Anfahrt nicht mehr so genau im Kopf...

Ansonsten schönes WE!
Timo


----------



## BenderB (3. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Was will man denn da trainieren? Ich dachte der hätte sich ein richtiges Rad gekauft und kein Hollandrad.


 
Das Rad ist ok, nur der Motor war der Falsche 

btw.: ist morgen nochmal jemand in nem Bikepark unterwegs?


----------



## indian66 (5. November 2012)

Tach.
Jemand morgen Bock auf Türchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. November 2012)

Morgen nicht, aber am Mittwoch vielleicht.


----------



## indian66 (5. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen nicht, aber am Mittwoch vielleicht.



Mittwoch is schlecht:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/vorhersagegrafik/104170.png?ver=1352106607


----------



## chaz (5. November 2012)

Weichei!


----------



## indian66 (5. November 2012)




----------



## chaz (5. November 2012)




----------



## chaz (5. November 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24665


----------



## BenderB (5. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24665


lmao


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> lmao


Mittwoch klingt gut , ich hoffe es saut nich aus Kübeln, übrigends rund um die Syburg ist alles gesperrt, wegen Einsturzgefahr....schöner Mist...der komplette Weg am Hengsteysee vom Parkplatz bis zur Ofenauffahrt ist zu , kann ja sein , dass das schon jeder weiß , ist mir aber gestern erst aufgefallen..


----------



## indian66 (5. November 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mittwoch klingt gut , ich hoffe es saut nich aus Kübeln, übrigends rund um die Syburg ist alles gesperrt, wegen Einsturzgefahr....schöner Mist...der komplette Weg am Hengsteysee vom Parkplatz bis zur Ofenauffahrt ist zu , kann ja sein , dass das schon jeder weiß , ist mir aber gestern erst aufgefallen..



Moin !


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. November 2012)

Wasn mit morgen, Mädels? Kleine Runde ab Krämer? So um 17.30 Uhr?


----------



## indian66 (7. November 2012)

Moin. 
Bin raus für heute.


----------



## chaz (7. November 2012)

Ich auch. Sitze noch im Büro. Würg.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. November 2012)

..und ich war Schlammsauen. fühlt sich schon wie Winter an , nur dass die Blätter wie Eis sind..so rutschig zumindest 

Dunkel und nass , wie hab ich das vermisst.


----------



## chaz (8. November 2012)

Yo. Ist schon gut rutschig in da wood. Drehe morgen vielleicht wieder eine Runde.


----------



## BenderB (9. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Yo. Ist schon gut rutschig in da wood. Drehe morgen vielleicht wieder eine Runde.


wann und wo?


----------



## chaz (9. November 2012)

Gute Frage 17.30 Krämer könnte klappen. Oder etwas früher auch am Augustinum.


----------



## BenderB (9. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Gute Frage 17.30 Krämer könnte klappen. Oder etwas früher auch am Augustinum.


Tach zusammen!
Das ist mir zu spät, werde dann wohl schon vorher durch heimatliche Gefilde cruisen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. November 2012)

Watt lose hier ?

Keiner unterwegs heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (11. November 2012)

überleg noch, denk aber eher so an ne lokalrunde inner b-mark


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. November 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];10051949 schrieb:
			
		

> überleg noch, denk aber eher so an ne lokalrunde inner b-mark


Hab schon gedacht mal wieder an den Ofen zu gehen, oder Aussenstelle ??


----------



## chaz (12. November 2012)

War gestern schon mit der Lady unterwegs, als du angerufen hast, Muddy. Aber wir sollten diese Woche noch mal Nacht-Pumpen.


----------



## indian66 (12. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber wir sollten diese Woche noch mal Nacht-Pumpen.


Jaaaa!
(pumpen oder enduro?)


----------



## chaz (12. November 2012)

Pump by night. Macht voll Laune.


----------



## BenderB (12. November 2012)

Tach auch!
Meinst Du, das Pumpen würde auch mit einem Nicht-Special-Pumpbike Laune machen? Könnte das Canyon nehmen, oder wäre dabei das Cube Acid (weil wegen Hardtail) besser? Oder taugt das beides nicht?


Nachtrag:
das sieht doch aus wie Kalwes, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. November 2012)

Wenn du Dämpfer und Gabel nahezu blockieren kannst, dann könnte das was werden. 
Nachtrag: Wie ich diesen Rider-Mist hasse...


----------



## hugecarl (12. November 2012)

was gibts denn explizit an dem video auszusetzen?


----------



## chaz (12. November 2012)

Steht doch da.


----------



## indian66 (12. November 2012)

Wer hat Bock auf Enduro,
morgen ab Krämer?


----------



## chaz (12. November 2012)

Ich gehe morgen Abend wohl spinnen. Wird wieder ein langer Tag.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (12. November 2012)

wenn irgendwo gepumpt wird, bitte bescheid sagen.

Gabel war bei Gino und geht jetz wie schmitts katze.......was der so aus der DJ rausholen kann....einfach super !


----------



## indian66 (13. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich gehe morgen Abend wohl spinnen.



Uuuiii die Steigerung vom Rennradfahren. 
Und ich dacht schon ich wär total daneben.


----------



## BenderB (13. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> uuuiii die steigerung vom rennradfahren.
> Und ich dacht schon ich wär total daneben.



 :d


----------



## chaz (13. November 2012)

Neben den ganzen Lycra-Schwutten macht das richtig Laune. Die gucken zwar etwas merkwürdig wegen der Klamotten (fahre als einziger in bequemen Klamotten). Am geilsten ist aber wie die schauen, wenn ich mir direkt danach eine rauche. Hihi...


----------



## chaz (13. November 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Nachtpumpung am Donnerstag oder Freitag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (13. November 2012)

Wenn dann Donnerstag


----------



## chaz (13. November 2012)

Du lebst noch?


----------



## toje (13. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> uuuiii die steigerung vom rennradfahren.
> Und ich dacht schon ich wär total daneben.




:d


----------



## toje (13. November 2012)

watt ist denn mit ner tour morgen???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. November 2012)

Wollte morgen so gegen 17.00 Uhr ein kleines Türchen drehen ab Kremer, wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. November 2012)

toje schrieb:


> watt ist denn mit ner tour morgen???


Ey ,das war ja fast simultan


----------



## indian66 (13. November 2012)

kann keiner früher, so ab 14:30?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> kann keiner früher, so ab 14:30?


Du hast doch nur Angst im Dunkeln...


----------



## indian66 (14. November 2012)

Zwei Lampen sollten eig. reichen.
Aber wer früher kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (14. November 2012)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich raus, es sei ich bekomm gleich noch nen neues Schalttauge :-(


----------



## chaz (14. November 2012)

Ist Paul dir gegen deine Schaltung gelaufen?


----------



## DerC (14. November 2012)

Yepp ;-)


----------



## chaz (14. November 2012)

Ein Schaltauge für das alte Enduro habe ich noch. Weiss aber nicht ob das passt.


----------



## DerC (14. November 2012)

Ich bekomm schon eins, danke trotzdem ð


----------



## chaz (14. November 2012)

Jaaa, ich kann auch nett sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (14. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Jaaa, ich kann auch nett sein.



das ist nur hörn-sagen oder verleumdung


----------



## chaz (14. November 2012)

Sei lieb...sonst stelle ich hier mein liebstes Bild von dir hier rein.


----------



## toje (14. November 2012)

und, wird jetzt heute gefahren oder nicht???

lese hier nur von schaltaugen und so... und wer ist überhaupt paul-und was will und kann der???


----------



## chaz (14. November 2012)

Der kann mit dem Schwanz wedeln.


----------



## toje (14. November 2012)

quatsch nich...

bisse nun gleich auf dem radel, oder nicht???


----------



## chaz (14. November 2012)

toje schrieb:


> quatsch nich...


Kann er wirklich! Und das Dingen ist sowas von buschig. 


toje schrieb:


> bisse nun gleich auf dem radel, oder nicht???


Sitze ich vielleicht noch im Büro und arbeite? Habe ja keinen Udo, der alles für mich erledigt....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (14. November 2012)

muss mal nen angebot machen bevor ich es offziell verkauf.

3xHighRoller 3C, DH-Karkasse, benutzt (nicht verbraucht)

konnte jeder sehen an meinem Rad. Achim sagte letztema "der is doch noch gut!"

zusammen (die 3) fÃ¼r 20â¬

 @chazi:
Donnerstag Pumpen wÃ¤r geilo
Freitag geh isch trinken
TimÃ¤ is immer dabei glaub ich ^^


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. November 2012)

Ey Ihr Pupen, war richtig geil heute sautrocken und man konnte richtig Blätter schredden, macht voll bock..


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (14. November 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ey Ihr Pupen, war richtig geil heute sautrocken und man konnte richtig Blätter schredden, macht voll bock..



wo war er`?

berch?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. November 2012)

nee Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. November 2012)

Moin, Mädels. Heute etwas pumpen in Applebeach?


----------



## BenderB (15. November 2012)

...oder irgendwer am (K)night riden heute??
Wollte wohl ein Türchen machen...


----------



## indian66 (15. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ...oder irgendwer am (K)night riden heute??
> Wollte wohl ein Türchen machen...



Wann denn?


----------



## indian66 (15. November 2012)

Biste schon unterwechs?


----------



## BenderB (15. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wann denn?


wollte eigentlich so zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr los, hänge aber immernoch auf Arbeit rum  wird also wohl nix


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels. Heute etwas pumpen in Applebeach?



wann?


----------



## indian66 (15. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich so zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr los, hänge aber immernoch auf Arbeit rum  wird also wohl nix



oooch, dann morgen?


----------



## BenderB (15. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> oooch, dann morgen?


da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Überlege schon, die heute aufgebauten Überstunden morgen direkt wieder abzufeiern und nach Willingen zu fahren. Da ist dieses WE letzte mal der Lift für Biker in Betrieb und ich war dieses Jahr weder in Willingen noch in Winterberg *schäm*


----------



## indian66 (15. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich war dieses Jahr weder in Willingen noch in Winterberg *schäm*


Ich war noch NIE in Willingen oder Winterberg *schäm* *schäm*,
kann aber leider morgen nicht blaumachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich war noch NIE in Willingen oder Winterberg *schäm* *schäm*,
> kann aber leider morgen nicht blaumachen...


Ha, er hat das Unaussprechliche gesagt....dafür musst Du 4 Schläuche Talkum leersniefen und zwar auf Ex...(hätte da nochn Paar )


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels. Heute etwas pumpen in Applebeach?


Gewesen ?
oder morgen???


----------



## chaz (16. November 2012)

Heute wird das nix. Bin heute Abend in Colonia!


----------



## indian66 (16. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute wird das nix. Bin heute Abend in Colonia!



Das wird ja immer bunter,
Doch wohl nich zum Karneval feiern?


----------



## chaz (16. November 2012)

Nix da! Heute gibbet wat auf die Ohren im underground: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTfk7odM7U0"]Jaya The Cat - Hello Hangover - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chaz (16. November 2012)

Für Mädels, die ständig frieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (16. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Für Mädels, die ständig frieren:



deadlink??


----------



## indian66 (16. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix da! Heute gibbet wat auf die Ohren im underground: Jaya The Cat - Hello Hangover - YouTube


och menno, Du wolltest doch bescheidsagen wenn die kommen....
Gibbet noch Karten??
EDITh: gibt keine mehr


----------



## chaz (16. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> deadlink??



Und ich so: Häh?


----------



## hugecarl (16. November 2012)

man sieht nüscht..


----------



## indian66 (16. November 2012)

Doch,
'n ?


----------



## chaz (16. November 2012)

Und warum sehe ich das?


----------



## BenderB (16. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und warum sehe ich das?


Jesus?


Heute jemand ne Tour? hmmm? hmmmmm? hhhmmMMMMMMM?


----------



## chaz (16. November 2012)

HHHhhhhmmmmmmm....... Nö!


----------



## indian66 (16. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Jesus?
> 
> 
> Heute jemand ne Tour? hmmm? hmmmmm? hhhmmMMMMMMM?



Wann willste?


----------



## BenderB (16. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wann willste?


17:30 beim Krämer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (16. November 2012)

Is ja ar$chkalt draussen 
Viell.  lieber morgen in der Sonne radeln :keks:?


----------



## BenderB (16. November 2012)

Lusche!!
Morgen kann ich nicht, morgen ist Wampe vollschlagen bei Omas 90. Geb. angesagt.
*grummel* der Tom ist auch nicht mehr das, was er mal war... *brummel*
mache ich halt meine eigene Tour... mit Black Jack... und Nutten! Wobei: vergiss die Tour!


----------



## indian66 (17. November 2012)

Es wird Sommer,
Was liegt an heute?


----------



## DerC (17. November 2012)

Wochenende Dienst, Montag SpÃ¤tdienst ð
Aber Dienstag frei, da wÃ¤re ich dabeið


----------



## indian66 (17. November 2012)

Schaaade,
Und was macht der Rest?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. November 2012)

Hätte gleich tierisch Bock den Kalwes mal wieder zu rocken....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (17. November 2012)

mein Fully hat ne Panne und muss erstma abgeschleppt werden.
Es hat keiner von euch zufällig nen I-Beam Sattel über oder?

Aber zum Pumpen bin ich immer bereit


----------



## indian66 (17. November 2012)

Kalwes muss man ja mit´m Auto los, lohnt das für 2h?
keiner Bock auf irgendwas vor der Tür, Endurotürchen oder so?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. November 2012)

Also ich fahr getz zum Kalwes, Endurotürchen fahr ich schon immer in der Woche im dunkeln, getz is mal was Bergab angesagt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (19. November 2012)

Tach!
Diese Woche mal Jemand Bock auf dunkelenduro? 
@ Muddy: wie wars am Kalwes?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Tach!
> Diese Woche mal Jemand Bock auf du kelenduro?
> @ Muddy: wie wars am Kalwes?


Jo Mittwoch ist angesagt so gegen 17.00 bei Kremer,

Kalwes war supergeil , trocken und sauschnell, hat einfach nur Bock gemacht, nix war nass, relativ laubfrei und ordentlich was los..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. November 2012)

Hey, jemand morgen Bock auf Pumpen in Applebeach ?, werd mit meiner Kurzen so a 17.00 Uhr da sein..schön mit Lampe


----------



## chaz (20. November 2012)

Heute wird das nix. Aber morgen würde das passen!


----------



## indian66 (20. November 2012)

Morgen is doch dunkelenduro !


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. November 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey, jemand morgen Bock auf Pumpen in Applebeach ?, werd mit meiner Kurzen so a 17.00 Uhr da sein..schön mit Lampe



Dabei, kann aber sein das ich bis 18uhr arbeiten muss......werd den studenten aber in den Arsch treten, will man wieder radeln^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Morgen is doch dunkelenduro !



Wenn Peter mit auf dem Pumptrack ist, dann kann das schon einmal zum Enduroritt werden.


----------



## BenderB (20. November 2012)

werde evtl. nachher ne Tour machen und auf dem Rückweg komm ich fast am Pumptrack in Applebeach vorbei, dann mach ich mal nen kleinen Schlenker und schau mir das Spektakel an...


----------



## indian66 (20. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> werde evtl. nachher ne Tour machen und auf dem Rückweg komm ich fast am Pumptrack in Applebeach vorbei, dann mach ich mal nen kleinen Schlenker und schau mir das Spektakel an...



Kommste so gegen 17:00 beim Krämer vorbei ?


----------



## BenderB (20. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kommste so gegen 17:00 beim Krämer vorbei ?


ööööhhmmm, dann zieht sich der Rückweg über Aplerbeck aber ganz schön und ich weiß nicht, ob ich das dann noch schaffe, wenn Du mit mir fertig bist 
Aber mal im Ernst (nicht im Klaus!): habe derzeit so wunderbar unbeständige Feierabendzeiten, dass ich keine konkreten Uhrzeiten zusagen kann. Werde einfach nach Feierabend versuchen noch spontan loszuradeln und dann gucken, ob die Luftpumpen auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg noch am Kreise ziehen sind.
Würde aber sehr gerne, so ist das ja nicht


----------



## BenderB (20. November 2012)

btw.: hat jemand nen Tipp für ein paar gescheite Handschuhe für den Winter? Müssen auch nicht zwingend unglaublich teuer sein


----------



## indian66 (20. November 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> btw.: hat jemand nen Tipp für ein paar gescheite Handschuhe für den Winter? Müssen auch nicht zwingend unglaublich teuer sein



Bei Decathlon gibtsbillig und warm, wenn sie denn passen und vorrätig sind. 
Btt.: viell eiern wir uns ja übern Weg heute..


----------



## chaz (20. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Bei Decathlon gibtsbillig und warm, wenn sie denn passen und vorrätig sind.


So isset!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. November 2012)

Hey pumpen war heut lustig, vor allem Feldbeleuchtung durch drei Handys in den Kurven war echt bizarr..
Und damits nächstes Mal besser klappt, hier ein Tip: http://www.ebay.de/itm/121001009903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&
_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649    , für 36 Euronen einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## indian66 (21. November 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey pumpen war heut lustig, vor allem Feldbeleuchtung durch drei Handys in den Kurven war echt bizarr..
> Und damits nächstes Mal besser klappt, hier ein Tip: http://www.ebay.de/itm/121001009903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&
> _trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649    , für 36 Euronen einfach unschlagbar!



Jo, dat Dingen ist ok, hab´ ich auf´m Hut,
und am Lenker die Ausführung mit 4 LED´S


----------



## DerC (21. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jo, dat Dingen ist ok, hab´ ich auf´m Hut,
> und am Lenker die Ausführung mit 4 LED´S


 
Haste mal nen Link für die 4LED's ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (21. November 2012)

Jasia:
www.magicshine.hk/ShowProduct.aspx?id=35
Dat janze dann mit nem selbstgehäkelten 11Ah Akku funzelt 4h am Stück.


----------



## BenderB (21. November 2012)

SO ein Licht braucht Ihr:


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. November 2012)

Warum?

uns scheint doch die Sonne aus dem Ars.h


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jo, dat Dingen ist ok, hab´ ich auf´m Hut,
> und am Lenker die Ausführung mit 4 LED´S


Ist doch Senf, hat ja weniger Lumen als die billige, einzelne!


----------



## chaz (22. November 2012)

Moin, ihr Leuchten!


----------



## indian66 (22. November 2012)

Tach Du spinner!


----------



## indian66 (22. November 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ist doch Senf, hat ja weniger Lumen als die billige, einzelne!



Dat glaubse doch wohl nich wirklich?


----------



## chaz (22. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Tach Du spinner!



Mahlzeit!


----------



## chaz (22. November 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dat glaubse doch wohl nich wirklich?



Laut Netz hat die Funzel mit 4 LEDs 1600 Lumen und die mit nur einer 1800. Ist aber eh Jacke, der Reflektor ist ja ausschlaggebend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (22. November 2012)

Ich hab ja beide 
Ich bin zwar bisschen taub, blind aber nicht. 
Das wichtigste bei Lampen ist eh die Ausleuchtung. 
Da nützen auch 1800 Lumen wenig, wenn die Lampe nen Stecknadelkopfgrossen Spot hat.


----------



## HeavyMG (22. November 2012)

hallo zusammen!

als flachlandmensch der nun keine zuflucht mehr in den bikeparks findet bin ich auf menschen angewiesen die mitleid mit mir und meinem untervordertem big bike haben  würde mir jemand koordinaten von ein paar guten strecken per pn schicken? und keine sorge... ich werde nicht mit 20 mann anrücken die erstmal alles umbauen und nachher ihren müll liegen lassen!!!

liebe grüße
martin


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. November 2012)

Hey gibts eigentlich irgendwo Fotos zum End of season schred in Winterberg?


----------



## Coma-White (24. November 2012)

Guckstdu hier:

http://karstengrobe.de/bilder/eoss-2012-bikepark-winterberg.html



Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey gibts eigentlich irgendwo Fotos zum End of season schred in Winterberg?


----------



## DerC (24. November 2012)

Ist aber nur der hÃ¤ssliche Vogel alias Chaz druff, wir hÃ¼bschen sind vorsorglich aussortiert worden ð¬


----------



## Coma-White (24. November 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> ...wir hÃ¼bschen sind vorsorglich aussortiert worden ð¬



So ist das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (24. November 2012)

Alter vor Schönheit


----------



## chaz (24. November 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist aber nur der hÃ¤ssliche Vogel alias Chaz druff, wir hÃ¼bschen sind vorsorglich aussortiert worden ð¬



Und warum? Weil er's kann.

@ all: Morgen 13 Uhr Kalwes!
@ all No.2: Passt bitte in Zukunft im WaldstÃ¼ck zwischen Reiterhof Brass und KrÃ¤mer auf. Ich hatte heute eine unangenehme Begegnung mit Gustav(dem angebliche Waldbesitzer). Hat da einen riesen Tanz veranstaltet. Dem traue ich durchaus zu, dass er da auch mit illegalen Mitteln gegen Radler vorgehen wird. Passt also bitte etwas auf.


----------



## DerC (25. November 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil er's kann.
> 
> @ all: Morgen 13 Uhr Kalwes!
> @ all No.2: Passt bitte in Zukunft im Waldstück zwischen Reiterhof Brass und Krämer auf. Ich hatte heute eine unangenehme Begegnung mit Gustav(dem angebliche Waldbesitzer). Hat da einen riesen Tanz veranstaltet. Dem traue ich durchaus zu, dass er da auch mit illegalen Mitteln gegen Radler vorgehen wird. Passt also bitte etwas auf.


 
Meinst Du den Paletten-Trail ????
Ja und gute Besserung


----------



## chaz (25. November 2012)

Bin raus für heute. Meine den trail, der parallel zu dem Asphaltweg durch den Wald geht.


----------



## DerC (25. November 2012)

Geht heut jemand Ballern ???


----------



## hugecarl (25. November 2012)

Kalwes wär ich dabei..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. November 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist aber nur der hÃ¤ssliche Vogel alias Chaz druff, wir hÃ¼bschen sind vorsorglich aussortiert worden ð¬


JO ETWAS UNBEFRIEDIGEND sind ja oft die Selben drauf, und was ist mit den Gruppenfotos??


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. November 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Geht heut jemand Ballern ???


Fahr getz ne Runde an den Ofen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. November 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei der Allgemeinheit mit nächstes Jahr " Portes du soleil " aus ?

Hätte tierisch Bock nächstes Jahr mal wieder nach Morzine (ich bestell schonmal das richtige Wetter)


----------



## chaz (27. November 2012)

Moin, ihr Luschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (27. November 2012)

Tach auch!


----------



## indian66 (27. November 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## indian66 (27. November 2012)

Uii, Hölle los hier. 
Was'n mit dunkelenduro diese Woche?


----------



## toje (27. November 2012)

hmmm, wollte morgen ne kurze schnelle runde drehen.ab wann kannst du denn???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. November 2012)

toje schrieb:


> hmmm, wollte morgen ne kurze schnelle runde drehen.ab wann kannst du denn???


17.00 Uhr Kremer , wenns geht..


----------



## indian66 (27. November 2012)

toje schrieb:


> hmmm, wollte morgen ne kurze schnelle runde drehen.ab wann kannst du denn???





Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> 17.00 Uhr Kremer , wenns geht..



Fein! Deal!


----------



## indian66 (28. November 2012)

Uuhh bin raus wegen Magen-Darm :würg:


----------



## BenderB (30. November 2012)

Moin die Damen!
Ist heute jemand auf dem Bock? Enduro-Style?


----------



## BenderB (30. November 2012)

Na gut, für Kurzentschlossene:
fahre ca. 15:30 beim Krämer los, geplant sind 20-25 km.
Hasta luego pendejos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (30. November 2012)

ululu die dicke gabel scheint wieder fit zu sein - passend zur besten jahreszeit


----------



## DerC (3. Dezember 2012)

N'abend Lady's, 

hat jemand noch ne schaltbare Kettenführung mit ISCG über ?
Oder versenkbare Schrauben ???

Ja und sonst läufts.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> N'abend Lady's,
> 
> hat jemand noch ne schaltbare Kettenführung mit ISCG über ?
> Oder versenkbare Schrauben ???
> ...




Hatta.....sone NC17 Stinger Kopie.


----------



## DerC (3. Dezember 2012)

Aus Carbon ? 
Haste auch die Schrauben dazu, die mit Senkkopf ?


----------



## chaz (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin! Wieso schaltbar? Wolltest du nicht auf 1-fach umbauen?


----------



## DerC (4. Dezember 2012)

Morgen Du Muschi, 

neee, ich bleib uncool und bei 2Fach 

Diese Woche müßten alle Parts kommen, dann könnwa schön Nightriden tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. Dezember 2012)

Haste Angst, dass du keinen Bordstein mehr hochkommst ohne zweites Kettenblatt, oder watt?


----------



## DerC (4. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Haste Angst, dass du keinen Bordstein mehr hochkommst ohne zweites Kettenblatt, oder watt?


 
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
  @Muddy

wasn jetzt mit Deinem Nachbau ???


----------



## chaz (4. Dezember 2012)

Braucht die Dame eigentlich ISCG neu oder alt? Habe da, glaube ich auch noch was im Fundus.


----------



## DerC (4. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Braucht die Dame eigentlich ISCG neu oder alt? Habe da, glaube ich auch noch was im Fundus.


 
alt, so wie du
mir würden auch schon versenkbare Schrauben reichen


----------



## chaz (4. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> mir würden auch schon versenkbare Schrauben reichen



Gibbet bei Eisen-Karl oder Obi.


----------



## indian66 (4. Dezember 2012)

Oder bei mir, wennze sachs watte brauchs


----------



## chaz (4. Dezember 2012)

Das weiss der verwirrte Vogel doch selber nicht so recht....


----------



## DerC (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauch Schrauben für ne Kettenführung, der Kopf muss aber versenkbar sein..... und zur Not nehm ich auch ne komplette KeFü


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich brauch Schrauben für ne Kettenführung, der Kopf muss aber versenkbar sein..... und zur Not nehm ich auch ne komplette KeFü


Schrauben hab ich dazu nich , hab meine nur mit dem Lager selbst befestigt und hat noch Kontermadenschrauben, was Du brauchst sind stinknormale M5 Senkkopfschrauben , bekommst Du überall , habe ich wars. auch noch rumfliegen...ansonsten kannst Du die kefü gern haben , bin getz auf Bionicon umgestiegen.. absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## toje (4. Dezember 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> bin getz auf Bionicon umgestiegen.. absolut empfehlenswert!



bisse die auch schon bei so richtig fetter matsche gefahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Dezember 2012)

toje schrieb:


> bisse die auch schon bei so richtig fetter matsche gefahren???




Nö, bis jetzt noch nicht, muss ich mir Sorgen machen??


----------



## indian66 (5. Dezember 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nö, bis jetzt noch nicht, muss ich mir Sorgen machen??



Nich wenn Du aufhörst zu treten


----------



## BenderB (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann das nur bestätigen, habe auch so eine 'Hülse':
wenn es richtig matschig wird, bleibt die Kette hängen und Du kannst nicht mehr trampeln. Auch beim Schalten verknotet sich die Kette ab und zu 
Letzten Freitag hab ich nen Nightride gemacht und so 3-4 km hinterm K2 hat sich die Kette an dem Ding verheddert und das Röhrchen abgerissen (war mit Gummiringen befestigt). Zum Glück hatte ich Kabelbinder dabei und konnte die Hülse wieder fixieren, ansonsten wäre Schieben angesagt gewesen.
Fazit: wenn es trocken ist, dann ist das Ding eine günstige Alternative, bei Matsch aber leider nicht so richtig geil


----------



## indian66 (5. Dezember 2012)

Dann viell. besser eins von diesen neuen Schaltwerken nehmen, die ne Rücklaufsperre haben.
Sollen die KeFü angeblich überflüssig machen.
Steht bei mir auf der Speisekarte fürs Frühjahr.


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Stinger ist auf jeden Fall ihr kleines Geld wert. Funzt super.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Dezember 2012)

Na werds testen, kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das Ding verstopft, habt ihr die Version 1 getestet oder die neue Variante ?


----------



## DerC (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja hat jetzt hier einer eine oder nicht ????


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja hat jetzt hier einer eine oder nicht ????


Getz nimm das Ding endlich , bevor ich Dich damit totschmeiße!!!!!


----------



## toje (5. Dezember 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nö, bis jetzt noch nicht, muss ich mir Sorgen machen??




keine ahnung, ich habe astrid so ein dingen verpasst-und die hat bis jetzt nichts zu klagen.ich kenne halt nur die aussagen von dem blender.aber das hat ja nicht viel zu sagen, deshalb habe ich ja bei dir gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Dezember 2012)

toje schrieb:


> keine ahnung, ich habe astrid so ein dingen verpasst-und die hat bis jetzt nichts zu klagen.ich kenne halt nur die aussagen von dem blender.aber das hat ja nicht viel zu sagen, deshalb habe ich ja bei dir gefragt.


Hab mich auch schon gefragt ob er mit dem Ding über dem Boden schleift....


----------



## BenderB (5. Dezember 2012)

mowl


----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hab mich auch schon gefragt ob er mit dem Ding über dem Boden schleift....


Wer weiss, wo er das Ding montiert hat....


----------



## BenderB (6. Dezember 2012)

fährt ja nicht jeder nur auf der Waldautobahn 
ich mag es auch mal schmutzig


----------



## chaz (6. Dezember 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich mag es auch mal schmutzig



Ferkel!


----------



## toje (8. Dezember 2012)

moin moin, was`n mit radeln heute???die sonne lacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin
Kann leider erst nach Mittach


----------



## Nils82 (8. Dezember 2012)

11.30 Krämer ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Dezember 2012)

Wollte gleich möl die Wetties aufschnallen und ne Runde Snowpatrol fahren ,
jemand Bock ?


----------



## DerC (9. Dezember 2012)

Meine Kurbel liegt noch bei der Post


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Meine Kurbel liegt noch bei der Post


Schade, 

war ne tolle Schmierseife, Bergab war nach dem Motto" nur quer bisse w
er "...


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2012)

Wetter ist ein Ar...loch!


----------



## DerC (10. Dezember 2012)

Wasn Do mit Tourchen ??? Soll ja Schnee liegen....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Dezember 2012)

Hey würd gern morgen ne Runde drehen...je nach Wetterlage...


----------



## chaz (11. Dezember 2012)

Lass uns mal Donnerstag ins Auge fassen.


----------



## BenderB (13. Dezember 2012)

das lief irgendwie besser als erwartet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (13. Dezember 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> das lief irgendwie besser als erwartet:



Luschtich, hab ich grade gestern gesehen den Film
(in O-Ton  )


----------



## BenderB (14. Dezember 2012)

Film? Was'n das fürn Film??


----------



## indian66 (14. Dezember 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Film? Was'n das fürn Film??



Premium rush


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Dezember 2012)

Wollte gleich mal zum Berch, jemand Lust auf ein wenig Schlammcatchen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Dezember 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Kann das nur bestätigen, habe auch so eine 'Hülse':
> wenn es richtig matschig wird, bleibt die Kette hängen und Du kannst nicht mehr trampeln. Auch beim Schalten verknotet sich die Kette ab und zu
> Letzten Freitag hab ich nen Nightride gemacht und so 3-4 km hinterm K2 hat sich die Kette an dem Ding verheddert und das Röhrchen abgerissen (war mit Gummiringen befestigt). Zum Glück hatte ich Kabelbinder dabei und konnte die Hülse wieder fixieren, ansonsten wäre Schieben angesagt gewesen.
> Fazit: wenn es trocken ist, dann ist das Ding eine günstige Alternative, bei Matsch aber leider nicht so richtig geil



War mal wieder ne sehr mockige Angelegenheit heute , aber keine Probleme  mit der Bionicon C-Guide, weiß wirklich nicht wo das Problem sein  soll..., es sei denn Du hast sie an der falschen Stelle montiert, dh in Höhe des Profils, sollte am besten direkt auf Reifenhöhe hängen , damit die Kette nicht gegen den Reifen kommt und der Dreck vom Profil nicht darauf landet, vielleicht mal prüfen ob das der Fall ist..


----------



## indian66 (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Jemand morgen Bock auf Schlammcatchen?
Soll ja evtl. zumindest von oben trocken bleiben...
(muss dringend meine 150mm Hub am Sattel antesten  )


----------



## toje (18. Dezember 2012)

na schauen wir mal...hört sich aber gar nicht sooo schlecht an.


----------



## chaz (18. Dezember 2012)

toje schrieb:


> na schauen wir mal...hört sich aber gar nicht sooo schlecht an.



Finde ich auch....


----------



## DerC (18. Dezember 2012)

bin immer noch raus, meine neuen trigger funzten nicht und der Austausch ist noch nicht da..... aber ab Freitag wäre ich wieder dabei....oder mal wieder ballern ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Finde ich auch....


Schliesse mich an...17.00 Uhr Kremer ??


----------



## indian66 (18. Dezember 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Schliesse mich an...17.00 Uhr Kremer ??



deal!


----------



## DerC (18. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Jemand morgen Bock auf Schlammcatchen?
> Soll ja evtl. zumindest von oben trocken bleiben...
> (muss dringend meine 150mm Hub am Sattel antesten  )


 
Was gab's denn jetzt schönes ?


----------



## indian66 (18. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Was gab's denn jetzt schönes ?



Ne LEV mit Remote ohne Kabelsalat


----------



## DerC (18. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ne LEV mit Remote ohne Kabelsalat


 
und wie viel teuer war die ????? Vielleicht kommen morgen ja meine trigger, dann bin ich mit dabei


----------



## indian66 (18. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> und wie viel teuer war die ????? Vielleicht kommen morgen ja meine trigger, dann bin ich mit dabei



Gibbet bei gocycle und, hau rein mit basteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (18. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ne LEV mit Remote ohne Kabelsalat




na ist denn schon weihnachten???


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2012)

Könnte grade kotzen. Bin raus....Rüsselpest.


----------



## indian66 (19. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Könnte grade kotzen. Bin raus....Rüsselpest.



Och menno gib Dir'n Ruck
Rüssel is bei mir eh permanent dicht


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei anderen ist nicht nur der Rüssel permanent dicht. Hihi...


----------



## DerC (19. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei anderen ist nicht nur der Rüssel permanent dicht. Hihi...


 


Gute Besserung Du Muschi


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Du Muschi


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. Dezember 2012)

Auf welchem Planet seid ihr denn heute?


----------



## indian66 (19. Dezember 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];10153533 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchem Planet seid ihr denn heute?



Schweine im Weltall


----------



## DerC (19. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


>


 
Ich vermiss Dich doch auch....


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich vermiss Dich doch auch....



Sie mich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (20. Dezember 2012)

@Muddy: lecker gestern! Unbedingt wiederholungsfähig!
Trotz winterformtieeeeef , und die Kombi Wettie/Swampi funzt echt prima
Und: Moin


----------



## DerC (20. Dezember 2012)

so, der Haufen ist wieder fahrbereit
Hat von Euch noch jemand nen guten Highroller oder Minion DHF in 60a ???


----------



## Davidos (20. Dezember 2012)

Jemand morgen Vormittag Lust auf eine MTB-Tour? 2-3 Std. entweder um Dortmund oder sonst auch irgendwo im Sauerland. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## indian66 (20. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> so, der Haufen ist wieder fahrbereit
> Hat von Euch noch jemand nen guten Highroller oder Minion DHF in 60a ???



Hatta!


----------



## DerC (20. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hatta!


 
Wat für einen ???


----------



## indian66 (20. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wat für einen ???



DH 60a 2,4 wollteste doch oda?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2012)

Hätte auch noch einen nagelneuen High Roller in Freerideversion, 2.35er Breite, watt hassn für einen neuen Bock ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> @_Muddy_: lecker gestern! Unbedingt wiederholungsfähig!
> Trotz winterformtieeeeef , und die Kombi Wettie/Swampi funzt echt prima
> Und: Moin




Jau war echt ne sickige Angelegenheit, mir taten aber auch die Knie hinterher nich so gut...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wat für einen ???


Wolltest Du nich eigentlich die Stinger haben ?
oder hat sich das gegessen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (20. Dezember 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jau war echt ne sickige Angelegenheit, mir taten aber auch die Knie hinterher nich so gut...


uuh, irgendwie tut  mir heute ein Rippenbogen fett weh...
da hab´ ich gestern am Männertrail irgendwie falsch eingefädelt...
egal, müssen wir am WE nochmal machen 
und: Knie knurpseln neuerdings ständig rum bei mir.


----------



## DerC (21. Dezember 2012)

@indian
was willstn dafür haben ? @Muddy
keinen neuen Bock, obwohl daran arbeite ich grad....hab nur meine Schaltgruppe aufgewertet
aber meine Olle hat sich neu ausgestattet
KeFü hat sich erledigt, trotzdem danke

Am WE wäre ich mit am Start


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hightoller is doch nix für diese Wetterlage. Besorg Dir lieber nen Swampthing. (oder wetscream  )


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hightoller is doch nix für diese Wetterlage. Besorg Dir lieber nen Swampthing. (oder wetscream  )



Bei dem Bodendruck, den die Qualle ausübt, geht bestimmt auch ein HR.


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2012)




----------



## DerC (21. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei dem Bodendruck, den die Qualle ausübt, geht bestimmt auch ein HR.


 


Immerhin Geschmack, ich seh da Specialized und kein Norco....

Ach ja Du kranker Freak, **** DICH 
  @indian
Ich brauch noch nen Reifen fürs Große wenns trocken und kalt ist, Wettie hab ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach ja Du kranker Freak, **** DICH


----------



## DerC (21. Dezember 2012)

Knutscher auf Deinen haarigen Arsch kannste haben.... wo ist eigentlich mein F**k Dich Schild


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Knutscher auf Deinen haarigen Arsch kannste haben....


Schaweinnnn, du!


DerC schrieb:


> Knutscher auf Deinen haarigen Arsch kannste haben.... wo ist eigentlich mein F**k Dich Schild


Voilá:


----------



## DerC (21. Dezember 2012)

Wat is denn jetzt morgen mit Schlamm-Rallye ???? oder Schlamm-Ballern?


----------



## HeavyMG (21. Dezember 2012)

nabend! also bei mir ist morgen schlamm ballern angesagt! bis jetzt allein... mit mehreren macht es natürlich mehr spaß


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei dem Bodendruck, den die Qualle ausübt, geht bestimmt auch ein HR.



Aber starre Gabel ,Reschpeckt!


----------



## HeavyMG (21. Dezember 2012)

ne federgabel würde eh selbst bei der härtesten Feder kapitulieren!


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Was geht denn heute?
Bis nachmittag bleibts trocken!


----------



## DerC (22. Dezember 2012)

14.00 Kremer oder später?


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ab 13:00 gibts Regen 
Wie wärs mit 12:00 krämer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (22. Dezember 2012)

An alle , 1300 Krämer !!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Dezember 2012)

Okay ,

bis gleich...


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2012)

War wieder mal richtig schön im Tageslicht zu rollern. 
Dank wettie auch halbwegs rutschfrei!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> War wieder mal richtig schön im Tageslicht zu rollern.
> Dank wettie auch halbwegs rutschfrei!


Jo war nett das heute, wiederholungsbedürftig...


----------



## BenderB (22. Dezember 2012)

Tach Ihr Nasen,

wer Bock hat kann morgen (23.12.) gerne nach Werl in die Kneipe "Zur alten Schmiede" kommen. Ich spiele da mit meiner (natürlich extrem coolen) Band ein unplugged Konzert 
Los geht es um 20 Uhr und zwar hier: http://www.stadtbranchenbuch.com/werl/1140730.html (inkl. Karte)
Wir zocken in gemütlicher und gepflegter Akustikversion den ein oder anderen Rocksong. Inkl. Pause werden wir so 2-3h zocken, also bringt ruhig etwas Zeit mit.
Und da wir wissen, dass Ihr Euren ganzen Zaster in Eure Bikes und Nutten steckt, ist der Eintritt frei 

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch allen schonmal frohe Weihnachten!! 

Der Blender-Bender 




http://www.stadtbranchenbuch.com/werl/1140730.html


----------



## indian66 (23. Dezember 2012)

BenderB schrieb:


> Tach Ihr Nasen,
> 
> wer Bock hat kann morgen (23.12.) gerne nach Werl in die Kneipe "Zur alten Schmiede" kommen. Ich spiele da mit meiner (natürlich extrem coolen) Band ein unplugged Konzert
> Los geht es um 20 Uhr und zwar hier: http://www.stadtbranchenbuch.com/werl/1140730.html (inkl. Karte)
> ...



Schaaade, hätt ich gerne gehört euern Krach, kann aber heute Abend leider nicht...
Euch dann vieeel Spaß beim Lärmen  und frohes Fest!


----------



## chaz (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin, ihr Nasen! Wünsche euch ein paar ruhige Festtage.


----------



## indian66 (24. Dezember 2012)

Tach auch. 
Wünsche euch ebenfalls erholsame Tage. 
Sehen uns dann viell. zum Baggern am Berch zwischen den Tagen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir schöne Weihnachten..

lasst Euch schön beschenken!

Am Freitag vielleicht Streckenpflege am Ofen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Dezember 2012)

Wann am Freitag? Muss erst arbeiten...


----------



## DerC (25. Dezember 2012)

Allen Lady's, Stalkern, Schwätzern, Posern, Freunden und dem Norcofahrer aus Wellinghofen frohe Weihnachten und schonmal nen guten Rutsch


----------



## indian66 (25. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Wann am Freitag? Muss erst arbeiten...



Ist's danach nicht schon dunkel ;-(


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (26. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Allen Lady's, Stalkern, Schwätzern, Posern, Freunden und dem Norcofahrer aus Wellinghofen frohe Weihnachten und schonmal nen guten Rutsch



...enbenso...

@DieC: Dortmund is ja klein....letztens erstma erfahren das du der Ex von den Schwester von Ansgar (Neumann) warst


----------



## DerC (26. Dezember 2012)

Woher kennst DU den denn ????

Und jetzt biste neidisch oder was ????


----------



## chaz (26. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Allen Lady's, Stalkern, Schwätzern, Posern, Freunden und dem Norcofahrer aus Wellinghofen frohe Weihnachten und schonmal nen guten Rutsch



Du kennst Leute mit einem Norco aus Wellinghofen? Ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (26. Dezember 2012)

Ach dann Benninghofen oder wie der Scheiß da heißt ...oder jetzt Schüren ;-)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Dezember 2012)

NFF [Beatnut];10167992 schrieb:
			
		

> ...enbenso...
> 
> @DieC: Dortmund is ja klein....letztens erstma erfahren das du der Ex von den Schwester von Ansgar (Neumann) warst


  Denver Clan, Dallas oder was ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ist's danach nicht schon dunkel ;-(




Wir können ja schon mal anfangen und Du folgst dann unauffällig..

keine Ahnung so ab 14.00 Uhr ???


----------



## DerC (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich Freitag schon wieder zurück bin komm ich mit


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (26. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Woher kennst DU den denn ????
> 
> Und jetzt biste neidisch oder was ????



Er war in meiner Stufe damals  Seide Schwester wär Mir aber zu alt gewesen


----------



## chaz (27. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach dann Benninghofen oder wie der Scheiß da heißt ...oder jetzt Schüren ;-)



Das ist wenigstens noch in Dortmund und nicht auf dem Land bei Kamen.


----------



## toje (27. Dezember 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wir können ja schon mal anfangen und Du folgst dann unauffällig..
> 
> keine Ahnung so ab 14.00 Uhr ???




bleibt das jetzt dabei???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Dezember 2012)

toje schrieb:


> bleibt das jetzt dabei???


Können wir so machen, 

oder würde es besser am Samstag gegen 14.00 Uhr sein , wenn da mehr Leute können?


----------



## DerC (27. Dezember 2012)

Dann lieber Samstag, bin erst Freitag gegen Abend zurück


----------



## chaz (27. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Dann lieber Samstag, bin erst Freitag gegen Abend zurück



Stimmt. Zum Verdichten wird eh was Schweres gebraucht. Hihi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (27. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Stimmt. Zum Verdichten wird eh was Schweres gebraucht. Hihi...



Ich kann dich ja mal verdichten


----------



## toje (27. Dezember 2012)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Können wir so machen,
> 
> oder würde es besser am Samstag gegen 14.00 Uhr sein , wenn da mehr Leute können?




am sa. kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Dezember 2012)

Gut,

dann morgen um 14.00 Uhr am zentralen Punkt des Abzweiges, wer kommt denn getzt alles ?

Statt Christian bring ich ne Rüttelplatte mit..


----------



## indian66 (27. Dezember 2012)

Kann für morgen noch nix versprechen. 
Die Regierung plant den Aufstand mittels Androhung von Kelleraufräumungen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Dezember 2012)

Vor diesem Ansturm bin ich langsam bange...


----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich kann dich ja mal verdichten



Selber dicht!  


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gut,
> 
> dann morgen um 14.00 Uhr am zentralen Punkt des Abzweiges, wer kommt denn getzt alles ?


Ich muss leider ackern. 


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Statt Christian bring ich ne Rüttelplatte mit..


So große Rüttelplatten gibbet?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Dezember 2012)

Jo schade,

war natürlich allein mit Schüppe, ein trauriges Bild!

Aber irgendwann kam der Martin und meine Frau vorbei und wir konnten zu dritt ein paar Sachen zur Seite bugsieren, Roadgap linke Line ist fertig , muß nur noch aushärten, der Anlieger danach ist wieder frei und die Zufahrt zur Susie , oder daran vorbei, rechte Line hinter der Kurve ist einiges Freigeräumt. es fehlen noch etwas Gestrüp und zwei Bäume , die aber nur mit ca 5 Mann gehen, dann wäre die Linie wieder komplett.....


----------



## DerC (28. Dezember 2012)

Naja, Freitags 14.00 ist auch a bissl blauäugig
Willste morgen nochmal ? Da ware ich ab 14.00 dabei


----------



## indian66 (28. Dezember 2012)

Schaade hätte heute gerne mit angepackt... 
Morgen würde ich, ehrlich gesagt, lieber radeln.
Soll ja trocken werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin. Wie sieht das eigentlich mit einem Silvesterritt aus?


----------



## indian66 (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin
Gut, aber erstmal ist heute!
Was ist mit heute? 12:00 Krämer??
Oder AS?


----------



## indian66 (29. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin
> Gut, aber erstmal ist heute!
> Was ist mit heute? 12:00 Krämer??
> Oder AS?



OK 12:00 ist durch,
also 13:00?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Dezember 2012)

Gern, meld Dich mal...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Naja, Freitags 14.00 ist auch a bissl blauäugig
> Willste morgen nochmal ? Da ware ich ab 14.00 dabei


Lass uns mal lieber heute fahren, hab erstmal die Schnauze voll vom buddeln...den Indian hab ich nicht mehr erreicht, sollen wir um 14.00 Uhr los..??

Wat is mit chazi, bis dahin die Arbeitspflicht beendet??


----------



## indian66 (29. Dezember 2012)

Waren mal wieder ultraklasse Frühlingsgefühle aufm Trail heute. Incl Sonnenuntergang zum dahinschmelzen am Ofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Dezember 2012)

Jo,

war echt klasse uns schien nicht nur die Sonne aus dem Ar**h , nein auch in die Augen...

an der Aussenstelle war richtig was los, wäre dafür nächstes Wochenende mal mit Downhillgerät im Auge zu behalten


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Wie sieht das eigentlich mit einem Silvesterritt aus?


Laut Wettergott heute, sollte man sich wasserdichte Zündschnüre zulegen,


----------



## chaz (30. Dezember 2012)

So schlecht sieht das für morgen doch gar nicht aus. Und der Rüssel sollte wohl auch mitmachen.


----------



## DerC (30. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> So schlecht sieht das für morgen doch gar nicht aus. Und der Rüssel sollte wohl auch mitmachen.


 
ES LEBT


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Dezember 2012)

Hab heut nochmal die Axt sprechen lassen (ausgerechnet Buche) , rechte Line am Berch getz wieder so gut wie komplett befahrbar, aus dem 2ten Baum hab ich erstmal einen Kicker gefummelt, wegen Schüppenmangel und den Rest Reisig  weggeräumt, müssen jetzt nur mal den Dicken bei Gelegenheit da wegziehen, da die beiden Kicker jetzt ziemlich nah hintereinander sind...


----------



## indian66 (30. Dezember 2012)

Muddy, Du bist der Beste!!!  
Den Dicken räumen wir mal mit versammelter Mannschaft wech!


----------



## Nils82 (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin, zusammen. Wie schauts mit einer Jahresabschlusstour oder einem gemeinsamen letzten Downhilltag aus ?


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Wie sieht das eigentlich mit einem Silvesterritt aus?



Yo genau, wie is denn damit?


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2012)

13.30 Uhr bei Krämer? Aber ganz locker.


----------



## Nils82 (31. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> 13.30 Uhr bei Krämer? Aber ganz locker.


 passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2012)

Lass uns um 13.15 Uhr treffen.


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2012)

13:29?
Wird mir sonst n bissl knapp


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2012)

Dem Schwerter wird das sonst zu spät. Der wollte noch früher.


----------



## DerC (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsch Euch allen schonmal einen guten Rutsch, bis näächstes Jahr


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2012)

Na gut, dann viddel nach.


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Wünsch Euch allen schonmal einen guten Rutsch, bis näächstes Jahr


Danke. Dir auch, Digga. Und deiner besseren Hälfte auch.


----------



## DerC (31. Dezember 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Danke. Dir auch, Digga. Und deiner besseren Hälfte auch.


 
Dito, richte ich aus, haben beide Dienst

Gleich viel Spass in the woods @Achim 
Du bist der beste, aber nächste mal gibste Bescheid, woll


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2012)

War das schön mal wieder auf dem Bock zu sitzen! Hat richtig Laune gemacht.  
Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles und verletzungsfreies Jahr 2013.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2012)

Das wünsche ich auch allen, guten Rutsch , hauptsache nich auffe Fre**e legen

kommt gut rein und treibts nich zu dolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Dito, richte ich aus, haben beide Dienst
> 
> Gleich viel Spass in the woods @_Achim_
> Du bist der beste, aber nächste mal gibste Bescheid, woll


War ne spontane :"ich muss auch mal mit dem neuen Hund mit`m Fahrrad fahren und kann dabei auch die Axt mitnehmen und ein bischen hacken" Aktion, von daher war es nur eine gute Gelegenheit..alles gut...


----------



## indian66 (1. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> War das schön mal wieder auf dem Bock zu sitzen! Hat richtig Laune gemacht.
> .



Yupp, aber auf jeden!
Und: Frohet neuet!


----------



## indian66 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallooooo!
Alle schon aus'm Koma erwacht?
Heute Lupineloop um 17:00 ab Krämer?


----------



## chaz (2. Januar 2013)

Heute wird das wahrscheinlich nix bei mir. Wohl erst am Freitag wieder.


----------



## BenderB (2. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute wird das wahrscheinlich nix bei mir. Wohl erst am Freitag wieder.


hoffe dann auch am Stizzle zu sein 
Rüsselpest, Feiertagsgedöns und LAN-Party hatten mich lang genug in Beschlag...
Würd auch gern mal wieder an den Berch, bissl bergab rollern!

btw.: Frohes Neues!!


----------



## indian66 (2. Januar 2013)

Heute 16:30 ab Krämer
Ca anderthalb stündchen rumrollern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (2. Januar 2013)

Ballern !!!!!!

Nachtrag 

Bääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääm  XO Trail für ne kleine Mark geschossen.......läuft ;-)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ballern !!!!!!
> 
> Nachtrag
> 
> Bääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääm  XO Trail für ne kleine Mark geschossen.......läuft ;-)


Häää?

Ganz ruhig brauner , Samstag isses so weit...


----------



## BenderB (4. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Heute wird das wahrscheinlich nix bei mir. Wohl erst am Freitag wieder.


uuuuund? kannst Du das schon genauer spezifizieren?


----------



## indian66 (4. Januar 2013)

Bestimmt: Heute ist Freitag 
Oder wolltest Du es genauer wissen?


----------



## chaz (4. Januar 2013)

Es ist Freitag., der 04.01.2013.


----------



## BenderB (4. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Bestimmt: Heute ist Freitag
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chaz schrieb:


> Es ist Freitag., der 04.01.2013.



Knalltüten


----------



## chaz (4. Januar 2013)

Sie haben gerufen?


----------



## BenderB (4. Januar 2013)

Fahre ich halt meine eigene Tour, mit Black Jack.... und Nutten!!
Wobei: vergiss die Tour!!


----------



## indian66 (4. Januar 2013)

benderb schrieb:


> wobei: Vergiss die tour!!


----------



## chaz (4. Januar 2013)

Ich bin raus für heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (4. Januar 2013)

I.a.
Watt is mit Morgen?
Wird trocken


----------



## chaz (4. Januar 2013)

Da hatter keine Zeit.


----------



## BenderB (4. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für heute.


Weicheier...
na dann trampel ich wohl mal alleine los *grummel*


----------



## chaz (4. Januar 2013)

Nix Weichei! Muss noch schaffen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ballern !!!!!!
> 
> Nachtrag
> 
> Bääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääm  XO Trail für ne kleine Mark geschossen.......läuft ;-)



Hi,

was hast Du gegeben??


----------



## DerC (4. Januar 2013)

299,-neu und inkl alles ;-)


----------



## Nils82 (4. Januar 2013)

Wie schauts jetzt morgen aus mit ballern?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. Januar 2013)

war gerade noch ne runde nightride inner b-mark....

wann was und vor allem wo morgen? berch?!


----------



## DerC (4. Januar 2013)

Sonntag Berch, ballern ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coma-White (4. Januar 2013)

Wir fahrn mit vier Mann um 11h aus der Stadt richtung Berg.
Ben und Philip sind dabei.

Sofern Ben sich nen Wecker stellt 

P.S.: Morgen (Samstag)


----------



## hugecarl (4. Januar 2013)

Hihi.. Ich werd denk ich mal so wenn ich der von Sascha heraufbeschworene Fall eintritt gegen 12/12.30 am Berg erscheinen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> 299,-neu und inkl alles ;-)


Nisch..schlecht..

Watt denn getz morgen oder Sonntag ???, Aussenstelle hätte ich mehr Bock, da war es nicht so schlammig und steil genug um bei dem Wetter wirklich zu "Ballern " und nicht zu kriechen......


----------



## Nils82 (5. Januar 2013)

Samstag ballern, Sonntag gibts wieder schlechtes Wetter.
Wann und Wo ? Außenstelle ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Januar 2013)

Hi muss getz erstmal zur Firma, war ne Einbruchsmeldung, melde mich dazu......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Januar 2013)

In einer halben Stunde an der Außenstelle.....bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidos (6. Januar 2013)

Hi. Jemand heute noch Lust? Wäre ab 13:30 Uhr startklar.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Januar 2013)

War klasse gestern an der Aussenstelle, ziemlich rutschig, aber lustig, man kann jetzt einen Weg quer durch den Wald gehen und kommt zum Steilstück direkt, da muss man nich mehr so nervig steil schieben..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Januar 2013)

Hat noch jeman ne 140 oder 130er Gabel rumfliegen, bräuchte ich für nen Kumpel, der will sich ein All-Mountain zusammenstricken ??


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War klasse gestern an der Aussenstelle, ziemlich rutschig, aber lustig, man kann jetzt einen Weg quer durch den Wald gehen und kommt zum Steilstück direkt, da muss man nich mehr so nervig steil schieben..



Fehlt dann aber nicht der obere Teil der Strecke?


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hat noch jeman ne 140 oder 130er Gabel rumfliegen, bräuchte ich für nen Kumpel, der will sich ein All-Mountain zusammenstricken ??



Nö, leider nicht.

Morgen eventuell jemand Lust auf einen kleinen Ritt?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö, leider nicht.
> 
> Morgen eventuell jemand Lust auf einen kleinen Ritt?



OOh, der Herr, plötzliche Radllust??


----------



## BenderB (6. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö, leider nicht.
> 
> Morgen eventuell jemand Lust auf einen kleinen Ritt?


Jau Alda! Kommt aber auf die Uhrzeit an... Kann das erst morgen sagen. Wann willze los?


----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> OOh, der Herr, plötzliche Radllust??



Nicht plötzlich. Bock habe ich immer. Und das Wetter scheint ja auch mal halbwegs gut zu bleiben. Wegen der Uhrzeit weiss ich erst später was.


----------



## indian66 (7. Januar 2013)

Moin!
Wenn's nich zu früh ist bin ich am Start.


----------



## BenderB (7. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht plötzlich. Bock habe ich immer. Und das Wetter scheint ja auch mal halbwegs gut zu bleiben. Wegen der Uhrzeit weiss ich erst später was.


denk dran, dass ich ne ganze Zeit Vorlauf brauche zum Feierabend machen, Heim fahren, Sachen packen, Umziehen, Schminken, Anreise,... also meld Dich nicht zuuuu spät, s.v.p.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Januar 2013)

Zum Rudelradeln bin ich raus. Kann keinen festen Zeitpunkt nennen und muss spontan eine Runde fahren, wenn ich hier doch mal irgendwann fertig bin.


----------



## BenderB (7. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Zum Rudelradeln bin ich raus. Kann keinen festen Zeitpunkt nennen und muss spontan eine Runde fahren, wenn ich hier doch mal irgendwann fertig bin.


Fertig bist Du doch schon lange...

schade, tel aviv


----------



## indian66 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich sach getz mal um 5 beim Krämer. 
Wie immer halt.


----------



## BenderB (7. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich sach getz mal um 5 beim Krämer.
> Wie immer halt.


17 Uhr könnte knapp werden.
Schick mir doch nochmal Deine Handynummer per PN, ich habe Deine seit dem Handywechsel verschlampt. Dann melde ich mich nochmal, ob ich pünktlich bin.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Fehlt dann aber nicht der obere Teil der Strecke?


Jau ,

aber nur bis zum Steilstück vor dem großen Double , der obere Teil war bei dem Wetter eh grenzwertig, haben zwar ein wenig das Laub entfernt, aber es war immer nah an " out of control"..

Morgen wär nich schlecht, aber Regenwarscheinlichkeit bei 85%...,

können wir ja mal locker im Auge behalten....
17.00 Uhr Krämer ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Zum Rudelradeln bin ich raus. Kann keinen festen Zeitpunkt nennen und muss spontan eine Runde fahren, wenn ich hier doch mal irgendwann fertig bin.




Bei anderen Rudelaktionen bist Du aber immer dabei....!!!!.


----------



## indian66 (7. Januar 2013)

war heute ne nette Schlammrutscherei  mit dem Bender 
Hat Laune gemacht!


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

mud-schlucker schrieb:


> bei anderen rudelaktionen bist du aber immer dabei....!!!!.


Normaaal!


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> war heute ne nette Schlammrutscherei  mit dem Bender
> Hat Laune gemacht!


Yeah, war total geil!! Und endlich mal ohne diese Bremsklötze 
Und die zusätzlichen Streifen in meinem Unterschenkel stehen mir auch ganz ausgezeichnet 

P.S. habe nach der Tour noch ne böse SMS bekommen: "Was macht Dein Auto in MEINEM Wald??!!" hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

Sonst haste die Streifen doch eher woanders... Hihi...


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

Mal wat anderes:

1. Wo und welche Kette / Ritzel / Kettenblätter für das Enduro kaufen?

2. Wie macht Ihr Eure Beißventile vom Camelbag/Hydrapak sauber?

3. Seit ich meine Bikes habe mache ich an Pflege nix anderes als nach dem Fahren mit dem Wasserschlauch anne Tanke abspülen und dann am nächsten Tag Kette mit nem Lappen sauber machen und wieder einfetten.
Sollte man noch irgendwas anderes immer oder manchmal oder alle Jubeljahre machen?

4. ich kann meinen Hinterradbremshebel schon fast bis auf den Lenker ziehen und ich glaube an der Verstellung vorne ist nix mehr zu holen: was nun?

Dankööööö


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

1. Nimm irgend eine günstige Kette und Kassette von Shimano oder Sram. Der teure Kram hält auch nicht länger.
2. Gar nicht. Oder nur mit Wasser.
3. Mehr mache ich auch nicht. Nimm aber besser Öl für die Kette und kein Fett.
4. Eine vernünftige Bremse kaufen! Hast du schon mal versucht etwas an der Hebelweite oder am Druckpunkt zu verstellen?


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

Ups. Doppelt.


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> 1. Nimm irgend eine günstige Kette und Kassette von Shimano oder Sram. Der teure Kram hält auch nicht länger.
> 2. Gar nicht. Oder nur mit Wasser.
> 3. Mehr mache ich auch nicht. Nimm aber besser Öl für die Kette und kein Fett.
> 4. Eine vernünftige Bremse kaufen! Hast du schon mal versucht etwas an der Hebelweite oder am Druckpunkt zu verstellen?



zu 1: thx
zu 2: thx, trinkst Du nur Wasser aus dem Cmalebag, oder auch Sachen mit Geschmack?
zu 3: ja, mein ich ja. Habe dieses Rohloff-Zeugs
zu 4: keine Ahnung, wie das gehen soll. kannst ja bei der nächsten Tour mal drauf gucken


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

1. Kein Ding.
2. Habe nur immer Wasser dabei.
3. Geht doch mit dir. 
4. Mache ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (8. Januar 2013)

Ne Kette und Bremse hätte ich noch


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

Aber keinen roten Lenker. Pöh.


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ne Kette und Bremse hätte ich noch


was für ne Kette? 9-fach, 10-fach? neu? oder 10 Jahre von Dir benutzt (=120km)?


----------



## indian66 (8. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> oder 10 Jahre von Dir benutzt (=120km)?


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

wo treibt sich eigentlich der Schwerter rum, dass der nur nachträglich meckern kann statt mitzukommen?


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> oder 10 Jahre von Dir benutzt (=120km)?



Das sind dann aber reine Liftkilometer, oder?


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber reine Liftkilometer, oder?


hähähä *like*


----------



## DerC (8. Januar 2013)

Ihr Muschis, mal schöööön den Ball flachhalten, soeben ist die Kette nicht mehr verfügbar

Ach...der rote Lenker auch nicht....


----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ach...der rote Lenker auch nicht....


----------



## DerC (8. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


>


 
:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Januar 2013)

Haben eh schon was anderes und SCHÖNERES bestellt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Mal wat anderes:
> 
> 1. Wo und welche Kette / Ritzel / Kettenblätter für das Enduro kaufen?
> 
> ...



Bezüglich Bremse würde ich erstmal nachsehen, ob da überhaupt noch Belag auf den Dingern ist...oftmals ist das der Grund für nen schlechten Druckpunkt...


----------



## toje (8. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> wo treibt sich eigentlich der Schwerter rum, dass der nur nachträglich meckern kann statt mitzukommen?




Ich bin doch hier...!!!

Was ist denn eigentlich mit regelmäßigen Rudelradeln in diesem Jahr!?Egal obb DH oder Tour...im letzten Jahr war das irgendwie net so dolle!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> Ich bin doch hier...!!!
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich mit regelmäßigen Rudelradeln in diesem Jahr!?Egal obb DH oder Tour...im letzten Jahr war das irgendwie net so dolle!!!


Morgen 17.00 Uhr Krämer Du Rudelassel....


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

Oh man, Fragen über Fragen:
habe hinten 9 Ritzel (Shimano Deore XT Umwerfer), was würdet Ihr bevorzugen: 11-32? 11-34?
- Shimano HG50 für 15 (11-32) / 20 (11-34)?
- Shimano SLX für 38
- SRAM Power Glide 2 PG-950 für 20
- SRAM Power Glide 2 PG-970 für 25

was ist denn derUnterschied zwischen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ch-Kassette-BULK-Verpackung.html#var_5420B009
und 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...G-970-9-fach-Kassette-Zähne.html#var_54200002


Andere Empfehlungen?

*
*


----------



## DerC (8. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> Ich bin doch hier...!!!
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich mit regelmäßigen Rudelradeln in diesem Jahr!?Egal obb DH oder Tour...im letzten Jahr war das irgendwie net so dolle!!!


 

Guter Plan 
Die neue Waffe ist in Arbeit
Wie siehts mit Ballern die nächsten Tage aus ??? @tom
Hattest Du nicht noch nen Highroller in 60a für mich ?


----------



## indian66 (8. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Guter Plan
> Die neue Waffe ist in Arbeit
> Wie siehts mit Ballern die nächsten Tage aus ??? @tom
> Hattest Du nicht noch nen Highroller in 60a für mich ?



Hattich.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Oh man, Fragen über Fragen:
> habe hinten 9 Ritzel (Shimano Deore XT Umwerfer), was würdet Ihr bevorzugen: 11-32? 11-34?
> - Shimano HG50 für 15 (11-32) / 20 (11-34)?
> - Shimano SLX für 38
> ...


Bei Deiner schweren Lutsche  würd ich auf jeden Fall den 34er satz nehmen, Du willst ja wohl auch damit bergauf fahren...ist empfehlenswert mit 36er Kettenblatt, wenn Du ein 34er oder 32er hast , müsste auch die 32er reichen..


----------



## DerC (8. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hattich.


 
Hasteoderhattest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Bei Deiner schweren Lutsche  würd ich auf jeden Fall den 34er satz nehmen, Du willst ja wohl auch damit bergauf fahren...ist empfehlenswert mit 36er Kettenblatt, wenn Du ein 34er oder 32er hast , müsste auch die 32er reichen..



Danke! 
und haste auch nen Kommentar dazu, welches Modell denn taugt?


----------



## indian66 (8. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Danke!
> und haste auch nen Kommentar dazu, welches Modell denn taugt?



Nimm SLX mehr beaucht kein Mensch
Und billiger ist bleischwer


----------



## indian66 (8. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Hasteoderhattest



Habbich


----------



## DerC (8. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Habbich


 
gibmirdergerätwaswillstndafürhabn


----------



## indian66 (8. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> gibmirdergerätwaswillstndafürhabn



zwanniwieimmerweissedoch 
AbbaschmirmawossedieX0trailherhas


----------



## DerC (8. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> zwanniwieimmerweissedoch
> AbbaschmirmawossedieX0trailherhas


 
zwanniwieimmaisgutgekauftundieXOtrailisaussabuchtvollderschnapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (8. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Morgen 17.00 Uhr Krämer Du Rudelassel....




okay, wer noch, balsa, indi, bender, derdiedasc???ich will ein rudel sehen!!!


----------



## indian66 (8. Januar 2013)

Rudelmachichauchmitisdochklaaaa


----------



## DerC (8. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> okay, wer noch, balsa, indi, bender, derdiedasc???ich will ein rudel sehen!!!


 
Ich kann bis nächste Woche nur ballern


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> okay, wer noch, balsa, indi, bender, derdiedasc???ich will ein rudel sehen!!!


Mittwoch ist wie immer no-bike-day 
Dönerstag wär ich am start


----------



## BenderB (9. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Bezüglich Bremse würde ich erstmal nachsehen, ob da überhaupt noch Belag auf den Dingern ist...oftmals ist das der Grund für nen schlechten Druckpunkt...


Vorne sind noch über 2mm drauf, hinten zwischen 1,35 und 1,5mm.


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

Moin, Mädels. Morgen oder Freitag wäre ich am Start. Und: Ihr nehmt doch alle Drogen!


----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2013)

???? Dreierrudel????
Und moin!


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> ???? Dreierrudel?


Ferkel.


----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2013)

:d


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

Dat gibbet abba 'nen schön nassen Arsch für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2013)

Habjawettiedrauf


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Habjawettiedrauf



Selbaschuldwürdeichmasagen!


----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Selbaschuldwürdeichmasagen!



kommsehaltauchheute


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

Habichwetterberichtgesehenundklemmemirdas.


----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2013)

(machichvielleichtauchmalsehen)


----------



## DerC (9. Januar 2013)

wasndasfürnscheißwetterwirdzeitdatetwiederschneegibt


----------



## toje (9. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> ???? Dreierrudel????
> Und moin!




ja keine ahnung...oder besser morgen, wenn der rest auch kann!?


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

Oder am Freitag bei richtig gutem Wetter?!
Und für den C: Schnee suckx.


----------



## DerC (9. Januar 2013)

WE wird geballert oder gebaut...am Ofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (9. Januar 2013)

jo, ich bin dann mal raus für heute.das wetter ist mir zu pfui da draußen.also morgen oder fr. dann!?und am sa. zum berch???


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

Freitag hört sich gut an.


----------



## DerC (9. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> jo, ich bin dann mal raus für heute.das wetter ist mir zu pfui da draußen.also morgen oder fr. dann!?und am sa. zum berch???


 
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASamstachzumberchballern


----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2013)

Ichsitzaufemallocheundessifft
Binauchrausfürheute


----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

D  r   e  c  k  s  w  e  t  t  e  r  !


----------



## BenderB (9. Januar 2013)

Ihr seid doch allet nur Schönwetterfahrer :smh:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Januar 2013)

Und warum? Weil wir's können!


----------



## DerC (9. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil wir's können!


 

W-O-R-D


----------



## Davidos (9. Januar 2013)

Einen Juten. Ich wäre morgen für eine Tour zu haben. Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Danke!
> und haste auch nen Kommentar dazu, welches Modell denn taugt?




Hab fast überall XT Kassette drauf, gut leicht und sehr stabil, einen Satz habe ich schon 4 Jahre und is nix dran....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> D  r   e  c  k  s  w  e  t  t  e  r  !


Jo ,

heute nur im Ganzkörperkondom...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (9. Januar 2013)

bin erstma raus, hab meine beiden rädche so zerrupft...sieht auch wie wraklandschaft
pulvern und eloxieren fordern tribut 

Wenn auch gern was rot eloxieren will soll sich bei mir melden


----------



## BenderB (9. Januar 2013)

Davidos schrieb:


> Einen Juten. Ich wäre morgen für eine Tour zu haben. Wie sieht's aus?



Da ich Freitag schon auf nem anderen Kindergeburtstag bin, wäre ich morgen mit dabei.
Könnte so ab 17:30 beim Krämer sein.


----------



## DerC (9. Januar 2013)

watissamstachmitberchegalwasfürnwetterichwillbaaaaaaallern


----------



## BenderB (9. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> watissamstachmitberchegalwasfürnwetterichwillbaaaaaaallern



Bin am WE leider nicht da, aber wenigstens mal wer mit ner gescheiten Einstellung


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> ...aber wenigstens mal wer mit ner gescheiten Einstellung


Die hatta grade mal notgedrungen, die Einstellung...obwohl er eigentlich auch ´ne Tour mit seinem Cruiser fahren könnte. 

Watt is gezz mit Freitag? 17.15 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Watt is gezz mit Freitag? 17.15 Uhr bei Krämer?



sachsedochsowiesowiederab


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Pöh! Nix da. Morgen müsst ihr meine Anwesenheit schon ertragen.


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

Wer mag kann sich natürlich auch noch heute Abend, 18 Uhr bei Krämer anschließen...


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wer mag kann sich natürlich auch noch heute Abend, 18 Uhr bei Krämer anschließen...



Gibtheutewiederdauerregen


----------



## Davidos (10. Januar 2013)

Gibt doch gar kein schlecht Wetter ;-)


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Gibtheutewiederdauerregen



GabeszuWeihnachteneigentlichkeineLeertaste?


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2013)

G e h t  o h n e  s c h n e l l e r


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> G e h t  o h n e  s c h n e l l e r



Fauler Sack!


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

Wer von euch hat denn das nötige Werkzeuch um ne Kassette zu wechseln (Shimano 9-fach)? Also ich denke mal Kassettenwerkzeug zum Verschlussring lösen, Kettenpeitsche und und ggf. Drehmomentschlüssel oder den passenden Drehmoment-Arm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denn das nötige Werkzeuch um ne Kassette zu wechseln (Shimano 9-fach)? Also ich denke mal Kassettenwerkzeug zum Verschlussring lösen, Kettenpeitsche und und ggf. Drehmomentschlüssel oder den passenden Drehmoment-Arm



Sachichnich


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Sachichnich


dannsachichauchnichbeiwemichdietagemalvordertürstehenwerdeoderwerdasmalzunemridemitbringendarf @_chaz_:hierdiefehlendenleerzeichen:" " und " "  und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " und " " bitteschön


----------



## DerC (10. Januar 2013)

nepeitschehabichauchhahahahahahahahahahahahahaabermit derkannstenichumgehenundwervoneuchmumushatmeineleertastegeklatuneatismitsamstachballern????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> nepeitschehabichauchhahahahahahahahahahahahahaabermit derkannstenichumgehenundwervoneuchmumushatmeineleertastegeklatuneatismitsamstachballern????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


nääääääääääädiewollenwirauchgarnichtdaklebtjaüberalldasblutvomholgerdran


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Werkzeug hatta!


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Werkzeug hatta!


Ausgezeichnetaberistdanichteinleerzeichenzuviel?
wannkannichmalrumkommen?dauertnichtlangeoder?
odervordernächstentourkurzdengeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Können wir nicht zur Tagesordnung übergehen und uns einfach gepflegt beleidigen, ihr Honks!?


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

Na klar, Du Muschi!


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Geht doch! Endlich wieder ein vernünftiger Umgangston, ihr Luschen.


----------



## DerC (10. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Na klar, Du Muschi!


 
Ey Du F#+ze, das wollt ich sagen, F**k DICH !!!!!!


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ey Du F#+ze, das wollt ich sagen, F**k DICH !!!!!!


Ach ja? Deine Mutter, Altaahh!!
Komma Du her! (aber mit Deiner Peitsche)
F**k DICH schreibt man übrigens so: F¡ck Dich!!


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Ihr macht mich stolz!


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Ach ja: GdPf!


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2013)

Meine Fre$$e, ich dachte schon ihr seid alle krank.


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach ja: GdPf!


hab keinen Pudel


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Egal. Nimm 'nen anderen Hund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Egal. Nimm 'nen anderen Hund.


das hättest Du wohl gern, Du Hund!
und wer ist eigentlich Gustav?


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Gustav ist mein Freund und ein Freund aller Radler! Ist immer nett und gesprächsbereit. Und ruht in sich selbst.


----------



## indian66 (10. Januar 2013)

Manchmal ruht auch die Faust in ihm!


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Nicht doch. Aber ich auf ihn. Auch wenn das jetzt eure ekelige Phantasie anregt.


----------



## DerC (10. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach ja: GdPf!


 
Gdpf ???? GehdeinenPudelficken ????

DU SAU.......


----------



## DerC (10. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Gdpf ???? GehdeinenPudelficken ????


Nah dran, die Dame. Weiter raten....


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

icke? neeeee: iste


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (10. Januar 2013)

mein gott, was ne niveaulose ******* hier!!! 
was`n jetzt mit radeln heute, nur der bender, oder watt???
morgen kann ich nicht, schaue mir abends in der halle an wie die großen jungs so fliegen.


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> was`n jetzt mit radeln heute, nur der bender, oder watt???


Sitze leider noch im Büro und mache Papierkram. 


toje schrieb:


> morgen kann ich nicht, schaue mir abends in der halle an wie die großen jungs so fliegen.


Viel Spaß. Und dann demnächst das, was du morgen sehen wirst, auf dem bike nachmachen!


----------



## toje (10. Januar 2013)

oh, armer junge...mir blutet das herz...nicht!!!lass liegen den mist und schwing dich aufs radel du muschi!!! 


ja schauen wir mal...ich denke aber die jungs sind schon ein wenig krank im kopp!!!


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Würde ich echt gerne. War aber abzusehen, dass das heute nix wird.


----------



## Davidos (10. Januar 2013)

Bender & ich sind bisher zu zweit. Da kommt doch bestimmt noch einer, oder?!


----------



## DerC (10. Januar 2013)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

derc schrieb:


> nö



+1


----------



## toje (10. Januar 2013)

Davidos schrieb:


> Bender & ich sind bisher zu zweit. Da kommt doch bestimmt noch einer, oder?!




18 uhr beim krämer...und balsa jetzt doch???


----------



## chaz (10. Januar 2013)

Ich schließe mich C's 'Nö' an. Ihr könnt den Bender ohne mich platt machen.


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

hähä, könnt Ihr ja mal versuchen!
Habe zu Weihnachten das E-Update für mein Bike bekommen, brauche nicht mehr treten 

18 Uhr beim Krämer, genau!


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

achso, Davidos fährt ab Schwerte Bahnhof los, da kommt er ja bei Dir vorbei, Toje.
wollt Ihr Euch schon in Schwerte treffen?


----------



## Davidos (10. Januar 2013)

Wir werden sehen ;-)


----------



## Davidos (10. Januar 2013)

Platt gemacht hamma den Bender net. Da war noch einiges an Reserve da. Dafür hat's die Halterung meines Sattels erwischt. War wohl ein Stückchen Kuchen zu viel an Weihnachten )


----------



## BenderB (10. Januar 2013)

Schön zu hören, dass Du wieder heil in der Zivilisation angekommen bist.
Hat der Sattel noch gehalten, bist Du die ganze Zeit im Stehen gefahren, oder hast Du doch die Vaseline benutzt, damit es nicht ganz so weh tut? 

Die ersten 500m haben die Beiden tatsächlich so Kette gegeben, als wollten sie mich platt machen, aber dann waren sie wohl selber so platt, dass der eine seinen Sattel abreißt um nicht mehr mitfahren zu müssen und den anderen musste ich am Ende schon fast die Berge hochschieben. Hing auf dem Rad wie ein nasser Sack, tz tz tz 

Immerhin waren sie nicht so Schönwetterfahrer 
Und schön wars trotzdem!


----------



## Davidos (10. Januar 2013)

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war es tatsächlich die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich gesehen habe  Die Anstiege ohne Sattel waren scho' ordentlich knackig.   

Im Nachhinein kann ich sagen: so ein Sattel ist eine echt tolle Sache, wenn er am Rohr noch dran ist.


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

Tach, ihr (Beleidigung nach Wahl einsetzten)!
Was´n nu mit heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, ihr (Beleidigung nach Wahl einsetzten)!
> Was´n nu mit heute?



Freiiiiiiitaaaaaach!!!!!!


----------



## Davidos (11. Januar 2013)

Ich bin heute raus. Dafür wollte ich morgen Vormittag auf Tour gehen.2,5-3,5 Stunden durch's Grüne mit 30-50 km und nach Möglichkeit auch ein paar hm. Entweder ab DO oder Witten oder Hagen. Wer hätte denn da Bock?


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Freiiiiiiitaaaaaach!!!!!!



Klugschei..er! 

Morgen ist eine ruhige lockere Runde mit der Lady (der C ist nicht gemeint) dran.


----------



## BenderB (11. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, ihr (Beleidigung nach Wahl einsetzten)!
> Was´n nu mit heute?





indian66 schrieb:


> Freiiiiiiitaaaaaach!!!!!!


----------



## BenderB (11. Januar 2013)

Achso: von Gustav war gestern keine Spur


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Achso: von Gustav war gestern keine Spur



Der sucht wahrscheinlich noch seine Schlappen. Oder seine Olle hat ihm Waldverbot erteilt. Schade eigentlich...so eine Begegnung lockert eine Tour mal auf.


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

Wasn getz heute?
Die Sooooooonne scheint!


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

1750 bei Krämer?


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

dann ist ja schon dunkel und kalt :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

Und?


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

Und gut!


----------



## DerC (11. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, ihr (F*tzen, Muschis, Penner, Hirnlose Drecksäcke, Rennradfahrer, Speiseeisfahrer )!
> Was´n nu mit heute?


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


>


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


>



 +1


----------



## DerC (11. Januar 2013)

Und morgen wird geballert, damit dass hier mal klar ist !!!!!

Oh, ich hab ne Leertaste...verdammt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Oh, ich hab ne Leertaste...verdammt.....


Per DHL gekommen?


----------



## DerC (11. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Per DHL gekommen?


 


Du glaubst nicht was ich mit den Spacken von DÄÄÄL die letzten Tage mitgemacht habe...


----------



## BenderB (11. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht was ich mit den Spacken von DÄÄÄL die letzten Tage mitgemacht habe...


Da kann ich mich anschließen. Habe ein Paket an Hibike zurück gesendet. Das war erstmal 7 Tage verschollen... aber jetzt ist es wieder aufgetaucht.
Wohl noch Nachwehen von den Feiertagen


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht was ich mit den Spacken von DÄÄÄL die letzten Tage mitgemacht habe...



Habe es auf FB gelesen. Wie gesagt, wenn man auf dem Land wohnt sind die Wege etwas länger....


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich anschließen. Habe ein Paket an Hibike zurück gesendet. Das war erstmal 7 Tage verschollen... aber jetzt ist es wieder aufgetaucht.
> Wohl noch Nachwehen von den Feiertagen



Von den Vögeln fehlt mir auch noch eine Lieferung...


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

@chazzi: denxe ma an mein Tischört?


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

Datt liegt in Schüren...da komme ich abba vorher net mehr hin, ne?!


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

Joonge!


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

Mädel!


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

Dumachsmichfeddich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

Leih dir mal bei "The C" ´ne leere Taste!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2013)

Watt denn getz ??? fahrt Ihr Legasteniker   heute noch was ???


----------



## chaz (11. Januar 2013)

Ich jedenfalls nicht. Mir ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen. Bekomme die Krise, wenn das so weiter läuft.


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich bin breit, wann willste los muddy?


----------



## Davidos (11. Januar 2013)

Und wer fährt morgen wann und wo und mit wem? Mein Vorschlag hat ja zu überwältigender Resonanz geführt


----------



## DerC (11. Januar 2013)

Ich bin morgen am Ofen, mit Bike und Gartengerät zum bauen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen am Ofen, mit Bike und Gartengerät zum bauen


Bin für heute auch raus, hatte grad noch Besuch, morgen buddeln??, dann nimm aber die Spitzhacke mit.., ab wieviel Uhr denn ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen am Ofen, mit Bike und Gartengerät zum bauen


Hey Lenkergott, haste noch irgendeinen 700er Lenker mit 35er oder 50er Rise ??

Und bin noch auf der Suche nach einen Vorbau mit 90er oder 70er Länge ??...


----------



## DerC (11. Januar 2013)

Ja ballern und buddeln, so ab 13.00 ? Hab danach Nachtdienst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (11. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey Lenkergott, haste noch irgendeinen 700er Lenker mit 35er oder 50er Rise ??
> 
> Und bin noch auf der Suche nach einen Vorbau mit 90er oder 70er Länge ??...


 
Muss ich mal schauen, kann ich morgen mitbringen...
  @chaz

hast Du Muschi nicht auch noch Lenker von mir ?


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey Lenkergott, haste noch irgendeinen 700er Lenker mit 35er oder 50er Rise ??
> 
> Und bin noch auf der Suche nach einen Vorbau mit 90er oder 70er Länge ??...



Vorbau hab ich auch noch 'n 80er syncros


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Vorbau hab ich auch noch 'n 80er syncros



jo bring mal mit....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Muss ich mal schauen, kann ich morgen mitbringen...
> @_chaz_
> 
> hast Du Muschi nicht auch noch Lenker von mir ?


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Muss ich mal schauen, kann ich morgen mitbringen...
> @chaz
> 
> hast Du Muschi nicht auch noch Lenker von mir ?



Hatta!  Dat war abba allet unter 700mm. Isch checke dat ma, wa?!


----------



## DerC (12. Januar 2013)

Moin ihr Klappspaten
Wat is nu mit heute ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (12. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich bis 1100 nix höre plane ich etwas anderes ;-)

So, bin heudde raus, bau gleich den Holzunterstand im Garten.

Morgen neuer Versuch ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Januar 2013)

Hä???

ich dachte wir fahren heute so ab 13-14.00 Uhr...???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Hatta!  Dat war abba allet unter 700mm. Isch checke dat ma, wa?!


Kann auch 690oder 680mm sein, aber nich schmaler...


----------



## DerC (12. Januar 2013)

Sorry, dat muss heudde fertig werden, morgen dafür Ofen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Sorry, dat muss heudde fertig werden, morgen dafür Ofen


Okay,

dann kann sich ja mal der Selbständige auch mal blicken lassen...


----------



## indian66 (12. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hä???
> 
> ich dachte wir fahren heute so ab 13-14.00 Uhr...???



Hättich ja gerne gemacht, hat aber keiner gezuckt


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> dann kann sich ja mal der Selbständige auch mal blicken lassen...



Der Typ geht heute eventuell pumpen und plant aber für morgen einen Nachtritt. Bei C´s Lenkerkollektion ist etwas für dich dabei. Habe aber auch noch etwas.


----------



## DerC (13. Januar 2013)

Moin
Da meine Nacht mehr als Bescheiden war geht DerC erstmal bubu machen


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin
> Da meine Nacht mehr als Bescheiden war geht DerC erstmal bubu machen



Schlaf schön!  Mit ganz viel seniler Bettflucht.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Januar 2013)

SchönerMist,

Du hast 6 Stunden , dann ist 13.00Uhr zum Halali....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Der Typ geht heute eventuell pumpen und plant aber für morgen einen Nachtritt. Bei C´s Lenkerkollektion ist etwas für dich dabei. Habe aber auch noch etwas.




Klingt gut !


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2013)

Ich habe noch etwas mit 25 mm Rise, vom C liegt hier auch noch was von Truvativ rum (sub  700) und Simone hat einen weiss-schwarzen Answer mit 710 mm Breite und 25 mm Rise rumfliegen.


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2013)

Hat übrigens noch jemand eine Bremsanlage von Shimano in der Ecke?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Hat übrigens noch jemand eine Bremsanlage von Shimano in der Ecke?


Hab nur noch 2 XT Bremshebel und eine lange Leitung ...

Zur Not auch noch ne 2te Leitung und einen XTR Bremssattel


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe noch etwas mit 25 mm Rise, vom C liegt hier auch noch was von Truvativ rum (sub  700) und Simone hat einen weiss-schwarzen Answer mit 710 mm Breite und 25 mm Rise rumfliegen.


Je höher je besser..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Januar 2013)

Wer ist denn getz heute am Ofen dabei???


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hab nur eine lange Leitung



Hihi...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Januar 2013)

So werd mich getz zum Ofen machen....vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand, obwohl ich langsam glaube Radfahrer sind eine aussterbende Spezies....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Januar 2013)

Mann war das saugeil heute,richtig was los,  wie Betonstrecke und die linke Line ist wieder fertig bis ins Tal, macht richtig Laune das..

Hat noch jemand einen High Roller in 2,5,? hab heute festgestellt, dass Kenda Stick-E, sich leider genauso verhält wie Super Tacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (13. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mann war das saugeil heute,richtig was los, wie Betonstrecke und die linke Line ist wieder fertig bis ins Tal, macht richtig Laune das..
> 
> Hat noch jemand einen High Roller in 2,5,? hab heute festgestellt, dass Kenda Stick-E, sich leider genauso verhält wie Super Tacky


 
Der Tom hat noch einen, der ist aber für mich...nen Ardent kann ich Dir anbieten


----------



## indian66 (13. Januar 2013)

Meiner ist aber 2,4


----------



## DerC (13. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Meiner ist aber 2,4


 

Is ja auch der HR II, der Ardent is ja auch nur 2.4 , baut aber wie n 2.5er


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2013)

Was soll denn der weisse Mist da draußen?


----------



## BenderB (14. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey Lenkergott, haste noch irgendeinen 700er Lenker mit 35er oder 50er Rise ??
> 
> Und bin noch auf der Suche nach einen Vorbau mit 90er oder 70er Länge ??...



Hast Du schon nen Vorbau?
Ich habe noch einen 70mm Hope FR in schwarz da.
Hier ein paar sehr schlechte Bilder davon:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nn0l7w8h3032loe/HopeVorbauFR_01.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fx3gel942yf069d/HopeVorbauFR_02.jpg






Wird heute gefahren? Türchen?


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2013)

Bin grade bei der weissen Pest etwas arg unmotiviert. Mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (14. Januar 2013)

Ajo, werde wohl auch lieber in meinen lokalen Gefilden herumschwirren, da ich ohne Winterreifen besser nicht mit dem Bulli auf die Straße sollte...


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2013)

Und ich habe eine diagnostizierte Schneephobie. Konfrontationstherapie nützt nur ganz selten etwas.


----------



## BenderB (14. Januar 2013)

so eine regelmäßige Expo kann aber manchmal Wunder wirken...


P.S. Du Muschi


----------



## DerC (14. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> P.S. Du Muschi


----------



## chaz (14. Januar 2013)

Dazu muss der weisse Kram länger liegen bleiben, bis ich das haben muss. Ach ja: Flachzange.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hast Du schon nen Vorbau?
> Ich habe noch einen 70mm Hope FR in schwarz da.
> Hier ein paar sehr schlechte Bilder davon:
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus, mein Kumpel sucht sowas CC-Artiges...m muß mal nen Preis sagen..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Und ich habe eine diagnostizierte Schneephobie. Konfrontationstherapie nützt nur ganz selten etwas.


Einseifen hilft meist....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Der Tom hat noch einen, der ist aber für mich...nen Ardent kann ich Dir anbieten


Den kannste Dir auf Dein Enduro klatschen, denn da gehört er hin.

Aber trotzdem Danke fürs Angebot.!

Wie siehts denn mit morgen aus, 17.00 Uhr Krämer??

Oder gibts hier nur Muschis....?


----------



## DerC (14. Januar 2013)

kennt einer von von Euch Muschis die Hope/ ZTR LRS ???
Bin am überlegndran....hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Gabel ist dann heute auch mal losgeschickt worden, dann hab ich jetzt langsam alles zsammen


----------



## indian66 (14. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit morgen aus, 17.00 Uhr Krämer??.?



deal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (14. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, mein Kumpel sucht sowas CC-Artiges...m muß mal nen Preis sagen..


 weil Du es bist: 34,99


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Einseifen hilft meist....


Ich frage da lieber die Therapeutin meines Vertrauens... Könnte aber funzen!  







Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Oder gibts hier nur Muschis....?



Yes, Sir! Ich gehe lieber spinnen, wenn ich mir die Vorhersage anschaue.... 


DerC schrieb:


> kennt einer von von Euch Muschis die Hope/ ZTR LRS ???


Hat ein Bekannter von mir an seinem Bike. Ist total begeistert davon. Der fährt allerdings im Halbweltergewicht.


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

Ja passt ja ð


----------



## Boudicca82 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier.
Kann man sich euch auch als Neuling mal  anschließen?


----------



## BenderB (15. Januar 2013)

muss bei meinem Freerider die Bremsen entlüften. Sind Shimano Deore XT.
Lohnt es sich so ein Entlüftungskit mit Spritze zu besorgen, oder geht die Methode ohne (von oben in den Behälter einfüllen und unten rauslaufen lassen) genauso gut?

EDIT: habe noch ein neues Entlüftungskit für meine RockShox Reverb. Kann ich die Spritzen daraus nicht zur Not auch einfach dafür benutzen?


----------



## indian66 (15. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> muss bei meinem Freerider die Bremsen entlüften. Sind Shimano Deore XT.
> Lohnt es sich so ein Entlüftungskit mit Spritze zu besorgen, oder geht die Methode ohne (von oben in den Behälter einfüllen und unten rauslaufen lassen) genauso gut?



Frag da mal den Muddy, der hat sich für die XT deshalb neue Bremshebel besorgt


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

Spritze und Schlauch reichen bei Shimano. Entlüftet wird von unten nach oben.


----------



## BenderB (15. Januar 2013)

okay.
Wo billig Spritze besorgen? Tipps?
oder eine aus dem RockShox Reverb Kit nehmen?
 @indian: wieso neue Bremshebel???!!


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

Apotheke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

Boudicca82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier.
> Kann man sich euch auch als Neuling mal  anschließen?


 
Frag mal den Chaz, der ist hier der Gesichtsälteste und seine Aufnahmerituale sind nicht ohne
Bin heute noch in Therapie

Holgiiiii, ick liebe Diiiirrrrrrr


----------



## BenderB (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Frag mal den Chaz, der ist hier der Gesichtsälteste und seine Aufnahmerituale sind nicht ohne



mein Ar*** tut mir auch heute noch weh...



chaz schrieb:


> Apotheke.


Danköööö! 
und des Schläuchle? Kriegt man das auch irgendwo billich, oder muss ich mir so zwei so kleine Fläschchen (50ml) mit Schlauch käufen?


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

@ C: Ich  dir auch.
@ Bender: Schlauch gibt es im Baumarkt. Habe aber auch noch etwas da.


----------



## BenderB (15. Januar 2013)

geiler Scheiss 
können wir ja evtl. fix mit der Kassette zusammen machen.
habe gerade im Forum gelesen, dass die Infusionsschläuche auch zufällig passen sollen. Nachdem derC die Notärzte schwindelig gefahren hat, kann er ja mal so ein Ding besorgen 
Oder mal einer Krankenschwester schöne Augen machen. Bei DEM Körper jawohl kein Problem, oder


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

Geht klar.


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> geiler Scheiss
> können wir ja evtl. fix mit der Kassette zusammen machen.
> habe gerade im Forum gelesen, dass die Infusionsschläuche auch zufällig passen sollen. Nachdem derC die Notärzte schwindelig gefahren hat, kann er ja mal so ein Ding besorgen
> Oder mal einer Krankenschwester schöne Augen machen. Bei DEM Körper jawohl kein Problem, oder


 
Sachdocheinfachbescheissunichbringmit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Sachdocheinfachbescheissunichbringmit



Aber bestimmt wieder nur den gebrauchten infizierten Mist, oder?


----------



## BenderB (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Sachdocheinfachbescheissunichbringmit


Dann bring auch direkt ne dicke Spritze voll mit Morphium mit


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

Aber eine Klinikpackung Ibu 600 oder aufwärts könnte ich gebrauchen. Meine Vorräte neigen sich dem Ende entgegen.


----------



## indian66 (15. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Aber eine Klinikpackung Ibu 600 oder aufwärts könnte ich gebrauchen. Meine Vorräte neigen sich dem Ende entgegen.



Is die Woche schon wieder um?


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

Schlag ins Gesicht könnt ihr haben , ganz für umsonst ;-)


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Is die Woche schon wieder um?



Woche? Wieso Woche? Tagesdosis um das hier zu ertragen!


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Schlag ins Gesicht könnt ihr haben , ganz für umsonst ;-)



Nicht nur umsonst, sondern auch vergebens, Mausefäustchen.


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht nur umsonst, sondern auch vergebens, Mausefäustchen.


 
bei Dir ist ja schon alles vergebens...herzilein


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> bei Dir ist ja schon alles vergebens...herzilein



Dieses Hopfen und Malz-Ding?


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Dieses Hopfen und Malz-Ding?


 
Yepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Yepp



Das tragen wir dann in Warstein aus, ne?! 
Der Verlierer zahlt Hopfen und Malz!


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Das tragen wir dann in Warstein aus, ne?!
> Der Verlierer zahlt Hopfen und Malz!


 

Sehr gerne Hasi..hab am Samstag Zeit und die auf, bin sofort dabei


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Sehr gerne Hasi..hab am Samstag Zeit und die auf, bin sofort dabei



Beim Rennen, Pfosten! Da, wo du von deiner Lady die Schruppe bekommst.


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Beim Rennen, Pfosten! Da, wo du von deiner Lady die Schruppe bekommst.


 
Kann ich mit Leben


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

Ich sehe es schon kommen...die macht uns alle nass und besäuft sich auf unsere Kosten.


----------



## DerC (15. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen...die macht uns alle nass und besäuft sich auf unsere Kosten.


 
Genau dass ist ja meine befürchtung, wir füllen sie schon vorher ab


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Genau dass ist ja meine befürchtung, wir füllen sie schon vorher ab



Gute Idee. Gibt es da was von ratiopharm?


----------



## BenderB (15. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Genau dass ist ja meine befürchtung, wir füllen sie schon vorher ab


so wie ihr fahrt wird es auch nix bringen, wenn sie vorher dem Warsteiner die Lager leer säuft


----------



## chaz (15. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> so wie ihr fahrt wird es auch nix bringen, wenn sie vorher dem Warsteiner die Lager leer säuft



Du fährst doch bestimmt auch gerne mit, oder? Sei lieber nett, sonst mache ich dich durch Bremsentuning gaaanz schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (15. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Du fährst doch bestimmt auch gerne mit, oder? Sei lieber nett, sonst mache ich dich durch Bremsentuning gaaanz schnell.


klar, wann geht es los? 2021?


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2013)

Tach, ihr Flöten.


----------



## indian66 (16. Januar 2013)

Moin du Schneehase!


----------



## indian66 (16. Januar 2013)

Dem Muddy herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum B-day!!!
Alles erdenkliche und soooo!
Und immer ne handbreit Boden unterm Lenker


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dem Muddy herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum B-day!!!
> Alles erdenkliche und soooo!
> Und immer ne handbreit Boden unterm Lenker



Dem schließe ich mich an. Lass es krachen, Muddy!


----------



## DerC (16. Januar 2013)

Alles gute alter Mann, bleib wie Du bist !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (16. Januar 2013)

auch von mir alles Gute!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (16. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> dem muddy herzlichsten glückwunsch zum b-day!!!
> Alles erdenkliche und soooo!
> Und immer ne handbreit boden unterm lenker :d



+1


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2013)

Zur Abwechslung heute kleiner Swowride gefällig?
17:00 beim Krämer. 
Wird sonnig und trocken


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2013)

Machst du den weissen Mist weg?


----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Machst du den weissen Mist weg?


Sagt mal, kenn irgendjemand von euch noch diesen Holger der mal sagte: "Biken kann man das ganze Jahr über", oder "jedes Wetter ist Bike-Wetter"? Diesen harten Kerl mit den Knackar$ch, dem jeder gern hinterher gefahren ist? Der, der bei Wind und Wetter auf dem Bike saß und als schillerndes Vorbild am Firmament entlang schredderte...?
Was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden?


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2013)

Der ist über 40 und schiebt grade einen Hals auf den Schnee.


----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2013)

naja, Schnee schieben durfte ich auch schon... @indian: heute kann ich leider nicht


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kenn irgendjemand von euch noch diesen Holger der mal sagte: "Biken kann man das ganze Jahr über", oder "jedes Wetter ist Bike-Wetter"? Diesen harten Kerl mit den Knackar$ch, dem jeder gern hinterher gefahren ist? Der, der bei Wind und Wetter auf dem Bike saß und als schillerndes Vorbild am Firmament entlang schredderte...?
> Was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden?



kA wer das gewesen sein soll, muss im letzen Jahrtausend gewesen sein oder so.


----------



## DerC (17. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kenn irgendjemand von euch noch diesen Holger der mal sagte: "Biken kann man das ganze Jahr über", oder "jedes Wetter ist Bike-Wetter"? Diesen harten Kerl mit den Knackar$ch, dem jeder gern hinterher gefahren ist? Der, der bei Wind und Wetter auf dem Bike saß und als schillerndes Vorbild am Firmament entlang schredderte...?
> Was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden?


 
Die Legende kenn ich auch...... aber wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich nur eine Legende, so wie das Norco gute Bikes baut......


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2013)

Du spielst mit Deiner Gesundheit, Du Minderheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> @indian: heute kann ich leider nicht



Weichei!


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Die Legende kenn ich auch...... aber wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich nur eine Legende, so wie das Norco gute Bikes baut......



Selbst meine bessere Hälfte hat es inzwischen eingesehen.


----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Weichei!


Leider nein, Freundin ist im Krankenhaus


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2013)

Oh ooh,
Gute Besserung!
Hoffe nix schlimmes.


----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hoffe nix schlimmes.



da liegt der Hund begraben: das kann irgendwie noch niemand sagen...
ein Blutwert ist total daneben (über 10.000 statt 170!!), aber woher das kommt wissen sie nicht. sind jetzt schon seit Montag am Tests machen, bisher alles unauffällig  Kann man nur abwarten.


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2013)

Dann gute Besserung für die Holde!


----------



## DerC (17. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Selbst meine bessere Hälfte hat es inzwischen eingesehen.


 
Ja klar, unter Zwang, bekommst ja nie mit wenn se sich heimlich in den Schlaf weint weil se jetzt Norco fahren muß ....


----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja klar, unter Zwang, bekommst ja nie mit wenn se sich heimlich in den Schlaf weint weil se jetzt Norco fahren muß ....


frage mich jetzt, wieso DU das mitkriegst *hrhrhr*


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja klar, unter Zwang, bekommst ja nie mit wenn se sich heimlich in den Schlaf weint weil se jetzt Norco fahren muß ....


Von wegen, Jonge! Das Speiseeis steht im Keller! Das kann ruhig geklaut werden. Das Norco steht bei ihr in der Wohnung! Merkste was?  



BenderB schrieb:


> frage mich jetzt, wieso DU das mitkriegst *hrhrhr*


Ach..der nimmt doch...ach, lassen wir das. Seitdem der 40 ist, ist der etwas realitätsfremd. Der liegt doch immer mit Paul auf der Decke schnarcht mit ihm um die Wette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (17. Januar 2013)

Ja klar steht das Norco in der Bude, steht wahrscheinlich seit der Produktion im keller und soll mal was anderes außer dunkle Löcher sehn...merkste was ?

Und es kiegt nicht am Alter, eher am Umgang

So Ihr Muschis, genug Süßholz gerasspelt, wer geht am WE ballern ????


----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> So Ihr Muschis, genug Süßholz gerasspelt, wer geht am WE ballern ????


Vielleicht am Samstag.
Wo will er denn?


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja klar steht das Norco in der Bude, steht wahrscheinlich seit der Produktion im keller und soll mal was anderes außer dunkle Löcher sehn...merkste was ?


So etwas muss ans Licht! So etwas darf man nicht verstecken....


DerC schrieb:


> Und es kiegt nicht am Alter, eher am Umgang


Dann zieh´ wieder nach Berghofen...  


DerC schrieb:


> So Ihr Muschis, genug Süßholz gerasspelt, wer geht am WE ballern ????


Ich gehe mir abends einen ballern...da, wo kein Schnee liegt.


----------



## DerC (17. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> So etwas muss ans Licht! So etwas darf man nicht verstecken....
> 
> Dann zieh´ wieder nach Berghofen...
> 
> Ich gehe mir abends einen ballern...da, wo kein Schnee liegt.


 
Morgen ????


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2013)

Watt morgen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> kA wer das gewesen sein soll, muss im letzen Jahrtausend gewesen sein oder so.


Stimmt....


Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche....

War am Dienstag übrigends sehr geil im Schnee, der Pulverschnee bietet kaum Wiederstand und ist Bergab einfach nur geil und fluffig, hat voll Laune gemacht, also ab aufs Bike ...es lohnt sich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> okay.
> Wo billig Spritze besorgen? Tipps?
> oder eine aus dem RockShox Reverb Kit nehmen?
> @_indian_: wieso neue Bremshebel???!!


weils Kackdinger sind immer Probleme mit Entlüften, und wehe Du stellst den Bock auf den Kopf und kommst an die Bremshebel....

Hau wech die *******..wenn es die Ausführung ist ,mit den rechtwinklig abstehenden Behältern...


----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> weils Kackdinger sind immer Probleme mit Entlüften, und wehe Du stellst den Bock auf den Kopf und kommst an die Bremshebel....
> 
> Hau wech die *******..wenn es die Ausführung ist ,mit den rechtwinklig abstehenden Behältern...



und was is nu mit die Vorbau?
will er haben oder nich?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (17. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> So etwas muss ans Licht! So etwas darf man nicht verstecken....
> 
> Dann zieh´ wieder nach Berghofen...
> 
> Ich gehe mir abends einen ballern...da, wo kein Schnee liegt.



Kann man in Applebeach wieder pumpen? also wenn man dat weiße wegfegt?


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];10235046 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man in Applebeach wieder pumpen? also wenn man dat weiße wegfegt?



Keinen blassen! Mach doch mal frei und teste!


----------



## BenderB (18. Januar 2013)

und ist heute nun noch jemand unterwegs?
17 Uhr beim Krämer? Hmmm? hmmmmm?


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2013)

Nö!


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Nö!



+1 leider


----------



## BenderB (18. Januar 2013)

na gut, falls doch noch jemand kurzentschlossen Lust hat:
fahre in 30 min beim Krämer los.
tot ziens


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2013)

Morgen jemand Bock auf snowride?


----------



## BenderB (19. Januar 2013)

wann will er denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Keinen blassen! Mach doch mal frei und teste!



Ne Ne,
noch sind zu viele Teile meiner Räder zum Pulvern...müssten aber nächste woche fertig sein, dann noch eloxieren und meine räder sehen aus wie neu 
Dann kann ich auch wieder pumpen


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2013)

Was lässt du denn alles machen?


----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> wann will er denn los?



Um 1?


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2013)

Schlafstörungen?


----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2013)

Ständig...
Kommste also auch?


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2013)

Muss ich heute nicht haben.


----------



## DerC (19. Januar 2013)

Heute Tour oder was?


----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2013)

Jupp um 13:00 schaff ich nu nich mehr
Start halb 2?


----------



## DerC (19. Januar 2013)

Ne Tour bin ich raus, kein Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2013)

Hau rein mit basteln!


----------



## DerC (19. Januar 2013)

Rahmen ist noch nicht da


----------



## indian66 (19. Januar 2013)




----------



## BenderB (19. Januar 2013)

bin auch raus


----------



## DerC (19. Januar 2013)

Aber morgen Ofen wäre mal was


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (19. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Was lässt du denn alles machen?



-Ausfallenden des Bergamont und 
-KeFü-Backplane werden gestrahlt und nächste woche 
Eloxiert.

-Vorbau-Vorderteil vom Giant (hatte ein Vorbesitzer mal mit Sprühdose nachlackert)
-Schaltauge vom Giant
-Rockringe von beiden rädern werden nochma neu gemacht (letztema hatte ich mir das Strahlen gespart und nun platze an einigen stellen was ab)
-Scheibenbremsadapter vom Bergamont (HR)
-Bremshebelschellen vom Berga (Griffe musste ich servicen und werden gleich noch weiß lackiert...per Dose)
-Verbindungestück vom Kettenspanner vom Giant

Hab mal wieder lernphase...da schraub ich nur an den rädern rum um wieder runter zu kommen. 
neue KeFü-Röllchen werden kommen
neue Schrauben sind schon drin
Pedale geserviced

ma schaun, ab dem 5.2 bin ich wieder unterwegs, vorerst jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze2103 (19. Januar 2013)

Sorry für die kurze Themenunterbrechung.
Verdammt. Warum werden nur so viele gute Bikes gestohlen. Ich könnte echt ausflippen!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mir wurde gestern (18.01.13) mein Transition TR450 aus der Garage in  Herne geklaut. Ich bin echt fertig. Das Bike ist ein Eigenaufbau mit  unikater Lackierung. Da steckte so viel Liebe für´s Detail drin. Am  besten ist es an dem X.0 Schaltwerk und Trigger zu erkennen. Sind fast  einzigartig türkis. Das schlimme daran ist, dass meine Mom es hätte  mitkriegen können, weil sie kurz vorher noch an der Garage war. Ich habe  keinerlei Reifenspuren im Schnee gesehen. Die ganze Sch*** muss  beobachtet und geplant gewesen sein.
Die Garage ist von außen kaum ersichtlich und kann auch nur von einer  Seite begangen werden, nichtmal über irgendeinen Zaun, dann wären Spuren  im Schnee. 
Das schlimmste daran ist, dass ich nicht weiß ob ich annähernd den Wert  des Bikes von der Versicherung bekomme. Immerhin sind einige Teile  gebraucht und es gab keine Rechnung.
Ich poste es noch im local Forum, aber wäre toll wenn es eventuell auch weitergeteilt wird. Und wenn einem irgendwas auffällt mit bescheid zu geben.

Cheers Jungs und schließt eure Bikes mindestens 2-mal ab, auch wenn es im Keller steht.


----------



## hugecarl (20. Januar 2013)

War ein schönes Bike! Hoffe, dass du es wiederbekommst! Und mein Bike steht neben dem Bett


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. Januar 2013)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> War ein schönes Bike! Hoffe, dass du es wiederbekommst! Und mein Bike steht neben dem Bett



meine hängen im Wohnzimmer anner Wand und im Montageständer, Garage wäre mir zu viel risiko
Aber viel Glück, wir halten die Augen offen


----------



## matze2103 (20. Januar 2013)

Ja wir haben einen ausgebauten Keller. Da steht es eigentlich immer, vor allem auch sicher. Ich hatte es bloß für ein paar Tage in die Garage gestellt, weil im Keller was gemacht werden musste...
Ja und Zack die Rechnung kam Prompt.
Danke fürs Augen offen halten.


----------



## chaz (21. Januar 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];10238758 schrieb:
			
		

> -Ausfallenden des Bergamont und
> -KeFü-Backplane werden gestrahlt und nächste woche
> Eloxiert.
> 
> ...



Lässt du nur strahlen oder auch polieren?


----------



## indian66 (21. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Lässt du nur strahlen oder auch polieren?



Das macht optisch schon deutlich was aus, hab ich mal gehört


----------



## chaz (21. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Das macht optisch schon deutlich was aus, hab ich mal gehört



Ich kenne da auch jemanden dessen eloxierte Wippe ohne polieren etwas von der gewünschten Farbe abweicht. Aber nur etwas.


----------



## DerC (21. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich kenne da auch jemanden dessen eloxierte Wippe ohne polieren etwas von der gewünschten Farbe abweicht. Aber nur etwas.


 
Muarharharhar....


----------



## chaz (21. Januar 2013)

Knapp an rot vorbei.


----------



## DerC (21. Januar 2013)

Aber rostschutzton hat schon was...MATT eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Januar 2013)

Spundwandfarbe.


----------



## indian66 (21. Januar 2013)

Bleimennige


----------



## chaz (21. Januar 2013)

Hammerite!


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2013)

Moin, ihr Tiefflieger!


----------



## BenderB (22. Januar 2013)

guten Morgen lieber Holger


----------



## indian66 (22. Januar 2013)

Einen wunderschönen


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2013)

Ob der so schön ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## BenderB (22. Januar 2013)

guten Morgen Tom


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2013)

Wollt ihr alleine sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (22. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Lässt du nur strahlen oder auch polieren?



"Die Teile werden nach dem Eloxieren Matt sein.
Wir haben aber die Möglichkeit, bei richtiger Legierung, chemisch zu glänzen.
Wissen sie reinzufällig die Legierung?"

polieren mach ich vielleicht selber. Aufm Rahmen steht zwar 7005er Alu, aber die massiven 8mm dicken aufallenden sind auf jedenfall weicher. Vielleicht ruf ich mal Bergamont an und frag mal was das is und lass die sachen glätten, wobei ich mir gar nicht sicher bin das es glänzend wirklich besser aussieht an diesen Stellen.


----------



## DerC (22. Januar 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];10247112 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Teile werden nach dem Eloxieren Matt sein.
> Wir haben aber die Möglichkeit, bei richtiger Legierung, chemisch zu glänzen.
> Wissen sie reinzufällig die Legierung?"
> 
> polieren mach ich vielleicht selber. Aufm Rahmen steht zwar 7005er Alu, aber die massiven 8mm dicken aufallenden sind auf jedenfall weicher. Vielleicht ruf ich mal Bergamont an und frag mal was das is und lass die sachen glätten, wobei ich mir gar nicht sicher bin das es glänzend wirklich besser aussieht an diesen Stellen.


 

Also matt UND glänzend hat ja der Schwerter, .......naja....sieht schei$$e aus


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Also matt UND glänzend hat ja der Schwerter, .......naja....sieht schei$$e aus


----------



## indian66 (22. Januar 2013)

und nach dem eloxieren kannze das nich mehr wirklich polieren.


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2013)

Doch! Das hässlich eloxierte Zeugs wieder weg.


----------



## toje (22. Januar 2013)

kann mir mal einer verraten, warum ich gespürt habe das ich mal wieder in dieses forum schauen muss!? tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (22. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer verraten, warum ich gespürt habe das ich mal wieder in dieses forum schauen muss!? tztztz


weibliche Intuition?


----------



## toje (22. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> weibliche Intuition?




sagt man mir nach!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer verraten, warum ich gespürt habe das ich mal wieder in dieses forum schauen muss!? tztztz


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Januar 2013)

Watt is ?
Morgen Türchen für nichtschneeweicheier????


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (22. Januar 2013)

So die gepulverten Teile sind schonma der Hammer geworden.

Besorg mir aber morgen mal stahlwolle und polier die teile dann.
Chemisch glätten geht auch bei der Legierung nicht.

Egal, muss eh lernen.....darf ja nicht fahren......*heul*
und hab meine Code kapott geserviced.

Linker Hebel hab ich dichtungen gewechselt und geht auch wieder, rechter Hebel hab ich nur auf gemacht und sauber gemacht, geht nicht mehr. ******* mit der ******* hier....ich geh wieder lernen


----------



## DerC (22. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer verraten, warum ich gespürt habe das ich mal wieder in dieses forum schauen muss!? tztztz


 

toje du alte Muschi, wollt grad wieder über Dich herziehen....


----------



## toje (22. Januar 2013)

echt???unglaublich!!!


----------



## indian66 (22. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt is ?
> Morgen Türchen für nichtschneeweicheier????



Kann aber leider erst ab18:00 morgen...


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer verraten, warum ich gespürt habe das ich mal wieder in dieses forum schauen muss!? tztztz



Ich weiss auch nicht...hier wurde doch nicht über dich gelästert! Würden wir doch niiiieeeeemaaaals tun. 


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt is ?
> Morgen Türchen für nichtschneeweicheier????


----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nicht...hier wurde doch nicht über dich gelästert! Würden wir doch niiiieeeeemaaaals tun. :d



++++1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (23. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht...hier wurde doch nicht über dich gelästert! Würden wir doch niiiieeeeemaaaals tun.




Zum Glück weiß der doofe Schwerter nichts von dem anderen Forum, in dem wir den ganzen Tag nur über ihn ablästern *harharharhrrrrr*


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2013)

Ach, Blödsinn! Das machen wir ganz öffentlich, wie sich das Gehört, ihr  Raupen!


----------



## DerC (23. Januar 2013)

So Mädels, 
Sommerurlaub war ja schonmal Thema, also wir (Frau und DerC +2 Freunde) fahren im Zeitraum 06.07 - 21.07 für 7 Tage nach Saalbach/Hinterglemm.
Wer sich uns anschließen möchte kann dies gerne tun. Wir wollen aber nächste Woche nach möglichkeit buchen


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2013)

Du hast Freunde?


----------



## DerC (23. Januar 2013)

Naja, kostet mich zwar jeden Monat ne Stange Geld, aber was solls, wer hat der hat.... deswegen hat er ja auch Speiseeis 




Ach ja, DU bist raus.....


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2013)

-.. ..- / -. .. -- -- ... - / -.. --- -.-. .... / -.. .-. --- --. . -. --..-- / .--. ..-. --- ... - . -.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kann aber leider erst ab18:00 morgen...


Schade...werd so gegen 17.00 Uhr los, wird mir sonst zu spät, wer weiß wie weit ich komme......


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2013)

Wenn du Gustav treffen solltest, dann bestelle ihm bitte schöne Grüße von mir.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn du Gustav treffen solltest, dann bestelle ihm bitte schöne Grüße von mir.


Beste Kumpels ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht...hier wurde doch nicht über dich gelästert! Würden wir doch niiiieeeeemaaaals tun.



Im Gegensatz dazu war es heute wirklich geil, fast alle Trails waren jungfräulich und man konnte bergab so richtig Pulver schredden..

Bin sogar bis zur Aussenstelle gekommen, ..aber fragt nicht nach dem K2..

Hatte öfters den Anflug von: "Du hast echt was am Fell" und zu hause angekommen war ich fettich wien Brötchen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Januar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> Sommerurlaub war ja schonmal Thema, also wir (Frau und DerC +2 Freunde) fahren im Zeitraum 06.07 - 21.07 für 7 Tage nach Saalbach/Hinterglemm.
> Wer sich uns anschließen möchte kann dies gerne tun. Wir wollen aber nächste Woche nach möglichkeit buchen




Ich bin etwas entäuscht , da hab ich mal ne Woche ohne Familienanhang und wollte gern mal wieder nach Portes du soleil, und die Meisten wollen nach Österreich, ist sicher auch nich schlecht aber für 1 Woche Vollgasgeballer ist das aber auch nich wirklich was...zumal der Wettergott in letzter Zeit wirklich was gegen die Österreicher zu haben scheint.


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Beste Kumpels ???



Auf jeden! Waldbekanntschaft is Beste!


----------



## DerC (24. Januar 2013)

Moin, 

hat einer von Euch ne SRAM PG 980 oder 990 9Fach 11-34 über ?


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, ich habe da noch was.


----------



## DerC (24. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe da noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2013)

Isch checke datt ma morgen, ne?!


----------



## DerC (24. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Isch checke datt ma morgen, ne?!


 

ja in aller Ruhe, Rahmen kommt erst Montag....obwohl LRS liegt schon bereit....


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2013)

Wie du magst, Liebling.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (24. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe ich bereue das hier nicht, chazilein, du hast Norco immer so gepriesen:


----------



## toje (24. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas entäuscht , da hab ich mal ne Woche ohne Familienanhang und wollte gern mal wieder nach Portes du soleil, und die Meisten wollen nach Österreich, ist sicher auch nich schlecht aber für 1 Woche Vollgasgeballer ist das aber auch nich wirklich was...zumal der Wettergott in letzter Zeit wirklich was gegen die Österreicher zu haben scheint.




der alte mann und björn haben evtl. auch interesse.und bevor ihr mich schlagt...kann man darüber ja mal reden, obwohl ich sehr gerne mal was anderes sehen würde.müssen wir uns mal zusammen setzten.


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];10254731 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich bereue das hier nicht, chazilein, du hast Norco immer so gepriesen:



Is datt ein 29er?


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> der alte mann und björn haben evtl. auch interesse.und bevor ihr mich schlagt...kann man darüber ja mal reden, obwohl ich sehr gerne mal was anderes sehen würde.müssen wir uns mal zusammen setzten.



Wenn da so viele nette leutz zusammenkommen denk ich da auch mal drüber nach


----------



## BenderB (25. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wenn da so viele nette leutz zusammenkommen denk ich da auch mal drüber nach


welche netten Leute meinst Du denn? Ich kenn hier keine. Alles nur Bananenbieger und Torfnasen.


----------



## indian66 (25. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> welche netten Leute meinst Du denn? Ich kenn hier keine. Alles nur Bananenbieger und Torfnasen.



Ach deshalb fühl ich mich so wie zu Hause


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> welche netten Leute meinst Du denn? Ich kenn hier keine. Alles nur Bananenbieger und Torfnasen.



Darf ich Honk zu dir sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Is datt ein 29er?



jap, vom Reuber


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];10256428 schrieb:
			
		

> jap, vom Reuber



Wirst du zur CC-Assel?


----------



## hugecarl (25. Januar 2013)

Und der Vogel erzählt mir was, ich soll mir kein Enduro kaufen weil man ja wohl viel besser trainiert wenn man das mit dem Freerider macht.. hihi


----------



## chaz (25. Januar 2013)

...jetzt fehlen nur noch die rasierten Beine!


----------



## DerC (25. Januar 2013)

.... und die engen Hosen nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> ...jetzt fehlen nur noch die rasierten Beine!



nene is nicht meins, is für meinen Schwiegervater 
als ob ich touren fahren würde, da gibbet hier aber andere.
Wenn ich ma zeit fürs rädchen hab, dann soll auch geballert werden.

Achja Ben, mit weniger rost am rad lässt sich auch besser bergauf fahren. Hättest damals mein Angebot des Gabeltausches annehmen sollen. Mit ner Coil bergauf geht auch nicht  Aber jetz will ich meine nicht mehr her geben, seit Gino sie mit Liebe befüllt hat.


----------



## hugecarl (25. Januar 2013)

gefährliches Halbwissen, mein Freund..


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. Januar 2013)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> gefährliches Halbwissen, mein Freund..


 <-- Rostiger Elefant im Porzellan-Laden


----------



## hugecarl (25. Januar 2013)

1. Geht es ums Gesamtgewicht, wenn der Rest leicht wäre könnt ich auch ne schwere Gabel fahren
2. Das Torque disqualifiziert sich fürs Bergauffahren primär dadurch, dass die Geometrie einfach bei meiner Größe dafür blöd ist.
3. Zum Thema Rost: Zufällig wohn ich noch zuhause, was sich demnächst auch ändert, und da gibt es gewisse Personen in diesem Haushalt die etwas dagegen haben dass ichs Fahrrad reinstelle, weswegen es aufm Balkon steht. Auch wenn man jeden Tag den Schnee runter macht und die entsprechenden Teile so trocknet wie es geht, ist es vielleicht verständlich dass gewisse Stellen da Rost ansetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (25. Januar 2013)

Ach Kinders.... Jetzt ist hier aber mal Schluss ;-)


----------



## hugecarl (25. Januar 2013)

Ist doch alles in Ordnung? Der Peter als Student wird schon wissen dass mans nich persönlich nehmen sollte wenn man korrigiert wird


----------



## DerC (25. Januar 2013)

Läuft... Dann haut euch jetzt ......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> der alte mann und björn haben evtl. auch interesse.und bevor ihr mich schlagt...kann man darüber ja mal reden, obwohl ich sehr gerne mal was anderes sehen würde.müssen wir uns mal zusammen setzten.


Geeeaaaaarne


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Januar 2013)

Aber zügig!


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2013)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> 2. Das Torque disqualifiziert sich fürs Bergauffahren primär dadurch, dass *meine Größe einfach bei der Geometrie* dafür blöd ist.


Ich hab´s mal korrigiert. Der Schwerter hat im Museum bestimmt eine größere Presse. Da kann man dich bestimmt zurecht stauchen! 

@ lá C: Kassette hatta nicht mehr! Nur noch bis 32 ist was da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (26. Januar 2013)

Schade ......  trotzdem danke !


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2013)

Für dich doch (fast) immer!


----------



## DerC (26. Januar 2013)

ð


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2013)

Und ich so: Häh?


----------



## toje (26. Januar 2013)

moin moin, was`n mit radeln gleich???die sonne brennt ganz schön da draußen.


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2013)

Gerne'wann und wo ?


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2013)

Ab nächste Woche wieder. Die Schneeschmelze kommt!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> moin moin, was`n mit radeln gleich???die sonne brennt ganz schön da draußen.


Wann denn getz???


----------



## toje (26. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wann denn getz???



eben noch frühstücken und los...willse mit???


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> eben noch frühstücken und los...willse mit???



Frühstück is feddich. 
Wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (26. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Frühstück is feddich.
> Wann und wo?




Streber!!! 

12 uhr beim krämer???


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2013)

Schaff ich


----------



## toje (26. Januar 2013)

coooool!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Januar 2013)

Eyyy,

können wir das auf 13.00 Uhr verschieben, muss noch ne Runde mit dem Hund und Mia um 12.30 zu nem Geburtstag bringen, dann würd ich auch mitfahren...


----------



## toje (26. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Eyyy,
> 
> können wir das auf 13.00 Uhr verschieben, muss noch ne Runde mit dem Hund und Mia um 12.30 zu nem Geburtstag bringen, dann würd ich auch mitfahren...




junge...und ich dachte ich bin schon spät dran!?mir gleich, soll der indianer entscheiden.


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2013)

NAaaaa gut dann 13


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (26. Januar 2013)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> 1. Geht es ums Gesamtgewicht, wenn der Rest leicht wäre könnt ich auch ne schwere Gabel fahren
> 2. Das Torque disqualifiziert sich fürs Bergauffahren primär dadurch, dass die Geometrie einfach bei meiner Größe dafür blöd ist.
> 3. Zum Thema Rost: Zufällig wohn ich noch zuhause, was sich demnächst auch ändert, und da gibt es gewisse Personen in diesem Haushalt die etwas dagegen haben dass ichs Fahrrad reinstelle, weswegen es aufm Balkon steht. Auch wenn man jeden Tag den Schnee runter macht und die entsprechenden Teile so trocknet wie es geht, ist es vielleicht verständlich dass gewisse Stellen da Rost ansetzen?



Ach quatsch persönlich nehm ich es nicht.
Aber das Eltern nicht wollen das das total verdreckte rad durchs haus bewegt wird und alles einsaut ist ja nur verständlich.
Also ich noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt hab musste ich dann dafür das ich das Rad reinholen durfte halt das Teil sauber machen bevor es rein kam. und eine Unterlage drunter machen was irgentwo öl/dot rauskommt. Meist sind Eltern gar nicht so doof und wenn man denen eine Vernüftige lösung anbietet sagen sie meist erstma nicht "Nein".

Falls sowas nicht klappt gibbet auch noch diese Abdeckplanen die man für Motoräder nutzt. Damit müsstest du es falls du es öfters mit Fett/Öl behandelst den Rost wegbekommen.

Wenn du sagst du willst ein anderes Rad weil die Geo nicht passt is doch das grundverschieden als, "ich will nen anderes Rad, will lieber mehr enduro fahren". 

Übrigens hat meine Freundin auch jetz was dagegen wenn ein dreckiges Rad in unserem Wohnzimmer steht, so nen luxus geht nur wenn man es auch immer wieder sauber macht. Dann kann man es wenigsten gut pflegen und muss nicht so oft neue Parts kaufen.

Schlagen...auf ja, gleich hinterm Bahnhof so um 8Uhr, abgemacht!


----------



## toje (26. Januar 2013)

hey indianer, zeich ma fotos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2013)

Da
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und geiiiiil wars!!


----------



## toje (26. Januar 2013)

ja man, geil war es!!!aber was hast du mit unseren gesichtern gemacht???


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2013)

Als ob die irgendwer sehen will! 
Fehlen noch die muddybildchen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Da
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jau,

ich kenn das nur mit Balken überm Gesicht


----------



## hugecarl (26. Januar 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];10260119 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sagst du willst ein anderes Rad weil die Geo nicht passt is doch das grundverschieden als, "ich will nen anderes Rad, will lieber mehr enduro fahren".



Gibt ja auch nen Zusammenhang zwischen Geo und Enduro, ne? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich sicherlich auch nen dicken Freerider für meine Zwecke nehmen könnte, klar, aber vielleicht habe ich da einfach keine Lust drauf


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Januar 2013)

Datt Erste..-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Januar 2013)

Nummer zwei, mit Verschönerung..


----------



## DerC (27. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nummer zwei, mit Verschönerung..


 
Seh ich da am Schwerter Radl etwa die guten Maxxis Gummis ???


----------



## indian66 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich seh´vor allem schwarze Balken


----------



## toje (27. Januar 2013)

moin moin,

am vorderrad reicht ein maxxis.hinten war es natürlich ein conti!!! 
ey muddy...jetzt noch mal in schön bitte.die sind ja von der quali ganz gut.also los getzt!!!und was ist eigentlich mit radeln jetzt???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Januar 2013)

War grad mit dem Hund ...volle Mocke, da macht Radeln heute kein Spaß , der Müll taut


----------



## toje (27. Januar 2013)

jau...das war ganz schön schmierig heute...kein vergleich zu gestern, aber leider geil!!!


----------



## chaz (28. Januar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> ...jetzt noch mal in schön bitte.



Mit dir als Motiv?


----------



## DerC (29. Januar 2013)

gäääääääääääääääääääääääääähn.....

Morgen die Damen


----------



## chaz (29. Januar 2013)

Morgäääähn!


----------



## indian66 (29. Januar 2013)

Tach auch
Na, aufgewacht wo datt weisse wech is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. Januar 2013)

Jups! Dafür hatta jetzt ´ne Rüsselpest!  :kotz:


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Jups! Dafür hatta jetzt ´ne Rüsselpest!  :kotz:




das kommt davon wenn man sich der Natur nicht aussetzt, 

man muss sich auch mal quälen um gesund zu sein....und nicht nur mit brüsk schwitzenden Couchpotatoes vor einem wild gestikulierendem und bierbauchbewährtem Galeerenanheizer zu fragwürdiger Mucke  abstrampeln.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Januar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Jups! Dafür hatta jetzt ´ne Rüsselpest!  :kotz:


Aber trotzdem gute Besserung, is ja getz wieder warm und unweiß, da kannst Du mit uns Schneehäschen ja  im realexistierenden Wald mal wieder bald ne Runde drehen.


----------



## indian66 (29. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> das kommt davon wenn man sich der Natur nicht aussetzt,
> 
> man muss sich auch mal quälen um gesund zu sein....und nicht nur mit brüsk schwitzenden Couchpotatoes vor einem wild gestikulierendem und bierbauchbewährtem Galeerenanheizer zu fragwürdiger Mucke  abstrampeln.


----------



## toje (29. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> das kommt davon wenn man sich der Natur nicht aussetzt,
> 
> man muss sich auch mal quälen um gesund zu sein....und nicht nur mit brüsk schwitzenden Couchpotatoes vor einem wild gestikulierendem und bierbauchbewährtem Galeerenanheizer zu fragwürdiger Mucke  abstrampeln.




sehr sehr geil!!!


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> das kommt davon wenn man sich der Natur nicht aussetzt,
> 
> man muss sich auch mal quälen um gesund zu sein....und nicht nur mit brüsk schwitzenden Couchpotatoes vor einem wild gestikulierendem und bierbauchbewährtem Galeerenanheizer zu fragwürdiger Mucke  abstrampeln.



  Vor allem kommt das davon, wenn man sich in seiner Kundschaft den Ar... abfriert!!! Diese Jahreszeit ist sowas von über.


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem gute Besserung, is ja getz wieder warm und unweiß, da kannst Du mit uns Schneehäschen ja  im realexistierenden Wald mal wieder bald ne Runde drehen.



Sobald die Schnodderseuche verschwunden ist!


----------



## DerC (30. Januar 2013)

bääääääääm 

ab morgen wieder dabei


----------



## hugecarl (31. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2013)

Echt schick geworden. Den Lenkerdurchmesser finde ich nur etwas arg gewöhnungsbedürftig. Passt dann aber besser zum Durchmesser des Fahrers ...


----------



## indian66 (31. Januar 2013)

Jo, echt fein,
aber brauchst Du nen Verbandskasten beim  Basteln


----------



## DerC (31. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jo, echt fein,
> aber brauchst Du nen Verbandskasten beim Basteln


 
Ne, dass sind die Medikamente von Holgi, der hat ja mittlerweile ein Alter erreicht wo er immer ein wenig mehr braucht als andere


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jo, echt fein,
> aber brauchst Du nen Verbandskasten beim  Basteln



Bei zwei linken Händen mit 10 Daumen..,


----------



## indian66 (1. Februar 2013)

Gehen all diese Daumen bald auch mal die Trigger drücken ??


----------



## DerC (1. Februar 2013)

Der Bock steht einsatzbereit im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2013)

und,, heute bock auf radeln?


----------



## DerC (2. Februar 2013)

Ne, heut steht mir mehr der Sinn nach Durchfall, Schnupfen, Regelschmerzen, Kopfweh, Aua Knie, Aua alles....

Hab heute und morgen Dienst, sorry


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ne, heut steht mir mehr der Sinn nach Durchfall, Schnupfen, Regelschmerzen, Kopfweh, Aua Knie, Aua alles....
> 
> Hab heute und morgen Dienst, sorry



na dann gute Besserung 
sonst wer? wird schön trocken!


----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2013)

Wo denn?


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2013)

wo wir uns treffen  ?


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2013)

so wat is getz, Sonne scheint!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Februar 2013)

Wann und wo?

Berch ?
Gleich ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Februar 2013)

Faht getz los, wenn noch jemand bock hat...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (2. Februar 2013)

hat jemand von euch Polierscheiben oder sogar einen Polierbock?

ist verkackt anstrengend und in alle ecken kommt man nicht mitte wurstfingers.
Übrigens wurde mir jetz gesagt, falls noch jemand ein paar sachen eloxieren lassen will, das andere farben auch gehen würden.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Februar 2013)

Mann war das heute ne Mocke...aber lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mann war das heute ne Mocke...aber lustig



jo dat war datt heute.
aber sonnich 
sorry hab deinen anruf heute unterwechs nich gehört.
hätma auch gut zusammen asseln können.


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

Tach, ihr Luschen!


----------



## indian66 (4. Februar 2013)

Moin Du nichtimfreienradler


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

Ich werde hier vollkommen verkannt. Samstag war ich mit der Lady schön im Dreck spielen.  Und wenn es nachher nicht zu sehr schüttet, dann wollte ich wohl auch auf den Bock.


----------



## indian66 (4. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Und wenn es nachher nicht zu sehr schüttet, dann wollte ich wohl auch auf den Bock.


Das glaub ich erst, wenn ichs sehe 

was anderes: 
Hat noch Jemand nen X.0 Trigger links rumliegen? 
Egal ob 2oder 3fach


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

Heute wären wir mit dabei. Sollen wir schon was ausmachen oder Wetter abwarten ?


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

Wetter abwarten.


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

Läuft....


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

Was´n nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

Ja wasn?


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

Vor 1600 wird dass nix


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

Morgen?


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

17.15 Uhr Krämer!


----------



## indian66 (4. Februar 2013)

Heute? :/
Brinxe shirt mit?


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Heute? :/
> Brinxe shirt mit?


Natürlich heute. Shirt liegt bei der Lady. Da komme ich aber vorher nicht mehr vorbei. Ich packe mir das morgen mal ins Auto für alle Fälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

Haben wir hier einen Schaltungs/Antriebsdude unter uns? Folgendes Problem: Die Kette springt oder rutscht auf den letzten 3 Gängen durch, aber nur unter Belastung.


----------



## wozibo (4. Februar 2013)

Standardantwort wäre Kette ausgeleiert / Ritzel verschlissen... Aber Du meinst vermutlich das blitzblanke Luxusgefährt  von der vorigen Seite - sprich alles neu und frisch aufgebaut?

Und Du meinst auch nicht etwa, daß die Kette zwischen zwei Ritzeln hin und her springt (sprich unsauber eingestellte Schaltung)?

Eine mögliche Ursache wäre, daß das Schaltwerk 'zu weit hinten' steht und daher die Kette auf den kleinen Ritzeln keine ausreichende Umschlingung mehr hat. Ursache hierfür könnte eine fehlerhafte Montage des Schaltwerks am Schaltauge, eine viel zu kurze Schaltaußenhülle oder sonst etwas sein, was die Drehung des Schaltwerks behindert.

Hoffe Du verstehst, was ich meine, hab leider kein Bild zur Hand...


----------



## Boudicca82 (4. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Haben wir hier einen Schaltungs/Antriebsdude unter uns? Folgendes Problem: Die Kette springt oder rutscht auf den letzten 3 Gängen durch, aber nur unter Belastung.



Hatte das Problem an meinem alten Bike. Die Sollbruchstelle am Schaltauge war verbogen. Das Problem trat auch nur unter Belastung auf. Hat lang gedauert bis das Problem gelöst war.


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

wozibo schrieb:


> Standardantwort wäre Kette ausgeleiert / Ritzel verschlissen... Aber Du meinst vermutlich das blitzblanke Luxusgefährt  von der vorigen Seite - sprich alles neu und frisch aufgebaut?
> Genau, aber ist nicht alles neu
> 
> Und Du meinst auch nicht etwa, daß die Kette zwischen zwei Ritzeln hin und her springt (sprich unsauber eingestellte Schaltung)?
> ...


.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> .




Sprich ,

ist einfach ein Schei*bock!


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sprich ,
> 
> ist einfach ein Schei*bock!


 
Machste jetzt den Holger ???


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

Speiseeis eben. Was erwartest du davon? Antwort B wäre die Variante mit den 10 Daumen. Ich würde auch darauf tippen, dass die Umschlingung nicht richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

Ach war das schön im Modder!


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach war das schön im Modder!


 
Wenn man vomTeufel spricht  da isser 

dacht Du liegst noch im Wald und wir haben a bissl Ruhe vor Dir


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

Nicht doch. Habe es irgendwie gespürt, dass du wieder nicht alleine klar kommst. Hihi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (4. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ach war das schön im Modder!


 oooh jaaaaa!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Speiseeis eben. Was erwartest du davon? Antwort B wäre die Variante mit den 10 Daumen. Ich würde auch darauf tippen, dass die Umschlingung nicht richtig eingestellt ist.




Yepp,

so sehe ich das auch


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht doch. Habe es irgendwie gespürt, dass du wieder nicht alleine klar kommst. Hihi...


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2013)

Du machst mir Angst.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst.


Ich glaube wir lassen Euch jetzt alleine....


----------



## hugecarl (4. Februar 2013)

Hatte auch mal genau das gleiche Antriebsproblem, nachdem ich meine alte Kassette gegen ne Neue ersetzt hatte, Kettenblatt und Kette aber nicht. Hat sich dann erledigt als ich die letzten beiden Komponenten noch gegen Neue getauscht hab.


----------



## toje (4. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Haben wir hier einen Schaltungs/Antriebsdude unter uns? Folgendes Problem: Die Kette springt oder rutscht auf den letzten 3 Gängen durch, aber nur unter Belastung.




tztztz...


----------



## toje (4. Februar 2013)

was`n jetzt mit downhill in frankreich dieses jahr???


----------



## DerC (4. Februar 2013)

Wann denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (4. Februar 2013)

im Sommer?


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir lassen Euch jetzt alleine....


Bloß nicht! 


toje schrieb:


> tztztz...


----------



## DerC (5. Februar 2013)

Muschimuschimuschmusch 

Moin die Damen


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2013)

Was macht deine Schaltung?


----------



## DerC (5. Februar 2013)

Wollt gleich mal ins Spielzimmer, werde dann berichten


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2013)

Und klappt´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (5. Februar 2013)

Hab mir grad nen neues Bestellt, der Käfig war im Arsch und die Verstellschraube abgebrochen . Aber fahren geht noch, Teile sind ebenfalls bestellt


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2013)

Dann wird das ja vielleicht was mir morgen radeln?


----------



## DerC (5. Februar 2013)

Aber früh müssen wir los, muss morgen arbeiten, leider Nachtdienst


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2013)

Was´n früh bei dir?


----------



## toje (5. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n früh bei dir?



und zack, da isser wech!!!


----------



## DerC (5. Februar 2013)

Maul 

Mittags 

muss morgen 17.15 anfangen 

Kette springt immernoch


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2013)

Mittags? Da gehen normale Leute noch arbeiten. Aber das wird ja eh nix mit dir und deinem Bock.


----------



## Coma-White (5. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> ...Kette springt immernoch...



Gleiches Problem vor nicht allzu langer zeit...neue Kassette...immernoch das gleiche.

Bei mir ists vorne durchgerutscht, hab ich aber nicht gemerkt...
Trat auch nur auf den letzten drei ritzeln hinten und unter last auf.

Neues ritzel vorne dran geschraub und danach war alles tutti.

P.S.: war ne nagelneue Kette (die auf dem verschlissenen vorderen ritzel nicht mehr gehalten hat)


----------



## DerC (5. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Mittags? Da gehen normale Leute noch arbeiten. Aber das wird ja eh nix mit dir und deinem Bock.


 
Und wieso bist Du dann arbeiten ????

@ Coma-White

Kurbel neu, Kette neu
bestellt ist jetzt neues ritzelpaket, war eh fällig


----------



## Coma-White (5. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> ...bestellt ist jetzt neues ritzelpaket...



Läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (5. Februar 2013)

wie schauts aus morgen?
Ab 18:00 hab ich Zeit


----------



## DerC (5. Februar 2013)

Da bin ich schon im Dienst 

hat einer von Euch noch so ne Verstellschraube fürs Schaltwerk die am Schaltauge sitzt ???


Gibt nen Bier oder so....

Da wo der Kreis drum ist !!!!!


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

Hatta! Nicht!    Wenn das weise Mistzeugs da nachher immer noch rumliegt, dann bin ich für heute raus.


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon im Dienst
> 
> hat einer von Euch noch so ne Verstellschraube fürs Schaltwerk die am Schaltauge sitzt ???
> 
> ...



Hatta!
Mess doch mal den Durchmesser der Schraube


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

Als ob der mit den Händen einen Messschieber bedienen kann...


----------



## DerC (6. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Als ob der mit den Händen einen Messschieber bedienen kann...


 
Alta 

Istn 3er Imbus, wird auch ne 2,5 - 3er sein


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)




----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Alta
> 
> Istn 3er Imbus, wird auch ne 2,5 - 3er sein



Datt is die Nennweite des Schlüssels, interessanter wäre der DURCHMESSER des Gewindes
Aber egal,
Hatta!


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt komm ihm doch nicht mit Technik. Hihi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (6. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Datt is die Nennweite des Schlüssels, interessanter wäre der DURCHMESSER des Gewindes
> Aber egal,
> Hatta!


 
Da der Kopf nen 3er Imbus ist und der größer als der eigentliche Durchmesser des Gewindes, wird das Gewinde wohl 2.5 - 3mm sein


----------



## DerC (6. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Jetzt komm ihm doch nicht mit Technik. Hihi...


 
Das hat nix mit Technik zu tun, eher mit Eurer Unwissenheit


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2013)

Ne konische Schraube hatta nich


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Technik zu tun, eher mit Eurer Unwissenheit



Sagt der, der eine IMBUS-Schraube sucht.


----------



## DerC (6. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Sagt der, der eine IMBUS-Schraube sucht.


 
Hast ja lange für gebraucht bis es Dir aufgefallen ist....


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

Hab Mitleid. Es ist noch früh und ich bin über 40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (6. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Hab Mitleid. Es ist noch früh und ich bin über 40.


 

Geh doch einfach raus, ist doch Dein Traumwetter


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach raus, ist doch Dein Traumwetter



Ich komm´ auch mit


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach raus, ist doch Dein Traumwetter



Schnee suckx. Aber so was von. Ich will Modder!


----------



## DerC (6. Februar 2013)

So, Fehlerquelle gefunden, die Kassette war es...Shimpanseshit 
Ne sollte morgen da sein


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

Ich bin heute raus mit radeln. Ich gehe lieber spinnen.


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

Spezialschrauben für lá C!


----------



## indian66 (6. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bin heute raus mit radeln. Ich gehe lieber spinnen.



Spinner


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Spinner



Yepp. Besser ist das bei dem weissen Mist da draußen.


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Moin, Mädels!


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit
Hat einer von Euch so richtig Ahnung von Computern ?


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2013)

Hardware? Software? youporn?


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2013)

Hab mir diesen BKA/GVU Trojaner eingefangen und komm nicht weiter .....


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2013)

welches Betriebssystem hast Du?
und hast Du nur einen Account/Login auf dem PC, oder mehrere?


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2013)

Win7 und nur einen


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, dann kommt es auf die Version Deines Trojaners an.
Ich hatte auch vor kurzem einen (Win 7 64 bit), aber da ich zwei Accounts auf dem PC hatte war es total easy den von Hand zu killen (mit dem entsprechenden Wissen, wie das Ding funktioniert).
Da hilft jetzt wohl nur Google.
Vielleicht schaust Du Dir mal diese Links an:

http://www.chip.de/news/GVU-Trojaner-Webcam-Erpresser-entfernen_54761623.html

oder

http://blog.botfrei.de/2012/12/hitmanpro-kickstart-kampf-der-ransomware/

Denke, dass die prinzipiell gleich verfahren...


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Das kommt davon., wenn man sich ständig auf Tittenseiten rumtreibt. Hier gab es aber auch irgendwo einen Fred darüber. Musst mal die Sufu bemühen.


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2013)

Einfach bügeln und dann Backup zurückspielen


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Das kommt davon., wenn man sich ständig auf Tittenseiten rumtreibt. Hier gab es aber auch irgendwo einen Fred darüber. Musst mal die Sufu bemühen.


 
Das kommt eher von Deinen in leztzer Zeit sehr sehr sehr unqualifizierten Kommentaren die Du von Dir gibtst....
Da hatder Rechner mal eben den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Dann ist dein Rechner aber echt sensibel. Oder das Betriebssstem ist was für Muschis. Ich gelobe aber Besserung und werde auf die Gefühle deines Rechners Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Und außerdem: Was heisst hier in letzter Zeit? Seit Jahren bemühe ich mich, hier nichts Qualifiziertes zu schreiben.


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Und außerdem: Was heisst hier in letzter Zeit? Seit Jahren bemühe ich mich, hier nichts Qualifiziertes zu schreiben.


 
hoffentlich schneits noch gaaaaaanz lange


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Herpes sollst du kriegen!


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Herpes sollst du kriegen!


...oder den BKA/GVU Trojaner!!


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Watt bisse fies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackasS_ (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich/wir bitten um hilfe:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ion-fuer-traum-jugentlicher/98355243-230-7580


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2013)

JackasS_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich/wir bitten um hilfe:
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ion-fuer-traum-jugentlicher/98355243-230-7580


 
Holger, jetzt lässte schon Kinder für Deinen Unterhalt sorgen 

tsssssssssssssss


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Ich bitte auch um Hilfe: Ich bräuchte ca. 1.2 Millionen in kleinen nicht durchnummerierten Scheinen. Bankverbindung gibt es gerne per PN.


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Holger, jetzt lässte schon Kinder für Deinen Unterhalt sorgen
> 
> tsssssssssssssss



Glaubst du, ich gäbe mich mit so kleinen Beträgen ab? Mein Psychiater ist teuer.


----------



## BenderB (7. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich bitte auch um Hilfe: Ich bräuchte ca. 1.2 Millionen in kleinen nicht durchnummerierten Scheinen. Bankverbindung gibt es gerne per PN.


kann man bei Überweisungen neuerdings angeben, dass man in kleinen nicht nummerierten Scheinen überweisen will??


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Da haste recht. Dann eben Bares. Details zur Übergabe per PN. Klugschei$$er!


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Jetzt kommt schon wieder dieser Mist vom Himmel. Da tut man alles für die Erderwärmung und dann das.


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt schon wieder dieser Mist vom Himmel. Da tut man alles für die Erderwärmung und dann das.


 
Nur für Dich


----------



## chaz (7. Februar 2013)

Ich mag dich auch!


----------



## Davidos (7. Februar 2013)

Einen Juten,

zufällig morgen Vormittag jemand Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2013)

Nabend


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2013)

Was geht am We mit radeln? Will auf den Bock. Und ich schei.. dabei einen großen Haufen auf die weisse Pest.


----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Was geht am We mit radeln? Will auf den Bock. Und ich schei.. dabei einen großen Haufen auf die weisse Pest.



Oh oh!


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Oh oh!



Genau!


----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2013)




----------



## Davidos (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich wäre in 'ner Stunde startklar ;-)


----------



## DerC (8. Februar 2013)

Naaaaa Holgi.....


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2013)

Du musst dir keine Sorgen machen. Es geht mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2013)

Wir sprechen uns am WE im $chnee


----------



## chaz (8. Februar 2013)

Yepp!


----------



## DerC (8. Februar 2013)

ja dann ist ja alles gut. Lieber morgen oder sonntag ß Morgen könnt ich erst ab Nachmittags, Sonntag egal


----------



## BenderB (8. Februar 2013)

Tach!
Habe mir ne neue Kette und neue Kassette drauf gemacht.
Zuerst hatte ich die Kette so lang gemacht, dass das Schaltwerk bei der Kombi großes Ritzel + großes Kettenblatt einigermaßen senkrecht steht. Hatte das so als 'gute Länge' irgendwo gelesen.
Wenn ich dann aber auf kleines Kettenblatt + kleines Ritzel geschaltet habe, ist das Schaltwerk so weit zurück geklappt, dass die Kette vom unteren Schaltröllchen auf dem Weg nach vorne ein zweites Mal an dem oberen Röllchen vorbei geschliffen ist 
Habe die Kette jetzt wie auf den Bildern hier gekürzt.

Kombi großes Kettenblatt + großes Ritzel:




https://www.dropbox.com/s/nrmmhk9nf7qhpit/KetteGG.jpg

Kombi kleines Kettenblatt + kleines Ritzel:




https://www.dropbox.com/s/vya3t1sk4yhisps/KettKK.jpg

ist das okay so?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (8. Februar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Tach!
> Habe mir ne neue Kette und neue Kassette drauf gemacht.
> Zuerst hatte ich die Kette so lang gemacht, dass das Schaltwerk bei der Kombi großes Ritzel + großes Kettenblatt einigermaßen senkrecht steht. Hatte das so als 'gute Länge' irgendwo gelesen.
> Wenn ich dann aber auf kleines Kettenblatt + kleines Ritzel geschaltet habe, ist das Schaltwerk so weit zurück geklappt, dass die Kette vom unteren Schaltröllchen auf dem Weg nach vorne ein zweites Mal an dem oberen Röllchen vorbei geschliffen ist
> ...



sieht doch jut aus....bei dem 29ner für meinen Schwiegervater mit 10x3 war es viel schlimmer,für größtes+größter fast zu kurz und für kleinstes+kleinstes hat es sogar geschliffen....wer hat auch so nen mist wie 10fach erfunden? chazi?! wo treibst dich wieder rum


----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Tach!
> Habe mir ne neue Kette und neue Kassette drauf gemacht.
> Zuerst hatte ich die Kette so lang gemacht, dass das Schaltwerk bei der Kombi großes Ritzel + großes Kettenblatt einigermaßen senkrecht steht. Hatte das so als 'gute Länge' irgendwo gelesen.
> Wenn ich dann aber auf kleines Kettenblatt + kleines Ritzel geschaltet habe, ist das Schaltwerk so weit zurück geklappt, dass die Kette vom unteren Schaltröllchen auf dem Weg nach vorne ein zweites Mal an dem oberen Röllchen vorbei geschliffen ist
> ...



üblicherweise mach ich das so:
gross gross schalten und dann die kette so kurz machen, dass dass Schaltwerk ganz nach vorne gezogen wird.
also quasi Kette ganz stramm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Was geht am We mit radeln? Will auf den Bock. Und ich schei.. dabei einen großen Haufen auf die weisse Pest.



und wasn zB mit morgen 13:00 Krämer?


----------



## DerC (8. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> und wasn zB mit morgen 13:00 Krämer?


 
zu früh.... könnt so ab 1700


----------



## indian66 (8. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> zu früh.... könnt so ab 1700



zu spät, dann is ja schon duster


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (9. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> üblicherweise mach ich das so:
> gross gross schalten und dann die kette so kurz machen, dass dass Schaltwerk ganz nach vorne gezogen wird.
> also quasi Kette ganz stramm..



aber wenn se ma reisen tut, kommt ja alle jahre wieder, dann kannst du kein kettenschloss einsetzten und bist froh wieder unterwegs, nein, dann isse zu kurz ^^
so is schon besser


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> üblicherweise mach ich das so:
> gross gross schalten und dann die kette so kurz machen, dass dass Schaltwerk ganz nach vorne gezogen wird.
> also quasi Kette ganz stramm..






indian66 schrieb:


> und wasn zB mit morgen 13:00 Krämer?


Ich düse heute in Herdecke durch die Wälder. Ich schreibe dich abba nachher mal an.


----------



## indian66 (9. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich düse heute in Herdecke durch die Wälder. Ich schreibe dich abba nachher mal an.


----------



## DerC (9. Februar 2013)

Morgen ballern oder tour ???


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2013)

Denke mal so um 1300 eine Runde ab Krämer.


----------



## DerC (9. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Denke mal so um 1300 eine Runde ab Krämer.


----------



## DerC (10. Februar 2013)

Morgääääään, 

herrliches Wetter, -4 Grad°, Sonnenschein und trocken !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (10. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Morgääääään,
> 
> herrliches Wetter, -4 Grad°, Sonnenschein und trocken !!!!



moin moin, ja schaut super aus da draußen!!!


----------



## DerC (10. Februar 2013)

13.15 Krämer lockere  Runde ???


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2013)

1300, du Muschi.


----------



## DerC (10. Februar 2013)

1310


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2013)

1250!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Februar 2013)

Oh Mann wie habe ich diese hochgeistigen Gespräche während meines 4 tägigen Grippe-Martyriums vermisst...


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2013)

Hättest du hier mitgelesen, hätten wir vielleicht deine Leidenszeit verkürzen können... Gut, dass du wieder fit bist. 
War schön heute im Wald, Mädels. Und der C muss sich beim nächsten Rennen vorher in die Bewusstlosigkeit endurieren. Dann isser auch bergab flott.


----------



## DerC (10. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Hättest du hier mitgelesen, hätten wir vielleicht deine Leidenszeit verkürzen können... Gut, dass du wieder fit bist.
> War schön heute im Wald, Mädels. Und der C muss sich beim nächsten Rennen vorher in die Bewusstlosigkeit endurieren. Dann isser auch bergab flott.


 
Hehe,wird gemacht... Für die erste Tour seit fast 10 Wochen habe ich meine Beine schnell wieder gespürt 
Und ich bin wirklich überrascht wie übelstgeil der Bock bergab geht
Jetzt muss hart an meiner Bergaufperformance gearbeitet werden

Aber geiler Tag


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Aber geiler Tag



Auf jeden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (11. Februar 2013)

moin !


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2013)

Tach auch!


----------



## Behrgamont (11. Februar 2013)

Moin, wie sieht es Schnee mäßig in Witten und Umgebung aus? Wollen gleich zum kohlensiepen downhill fahren.


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2013)

So schauts dort aus:


----------



## Behrgamont (11. Februar 2013)

nicht ohne/ dann müssen wir wohl erst fegen


----------



## DerC (11. Februar 2013)

Mittwoch Tourchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2013)

Denke doch! Wenn du dich traust!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Mittwoch Tourchen ?


Wenn ich bis dahin wieder einigermaßen auf dem Damm bin ...gern.


----------



## DerC (11. Februar 2013)

Achte auf Deine linke Seite ;-)


----------



## chaz (11. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Achte auf Deine linke Seite ;-)



Keine Sorge...das kommt so schnell nicht wieder vor.


----------



## indian66 (11. Februar 2013)

Wie siehts denn dienstag um 17:00 aus?
Ab Mi hab ich Mittagsschicht


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2013)

Moin. Heute gehe ich spinnen und mache dabei den Toje kapott!!! Aber morgen isser dabei!
17.15 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## indian66 (12. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ab Mi hab ich Mittagsschicht



und moin!


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ab Mi hab ich Mittagsschicht



Strafversetzung?


----------



## DerC (12. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin. Heute gehe ich spinnen und mache dabei den Toje kapott!!! Aber morgen isser dabei!
> 17.15 Uhr bei Krämer?


 
Morgen ????


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2013)

Leseschwäche mit 40?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (12. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Leseschwäche mit 40?


 
Hab ich von Dir


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2013)

Kannst du nicht. Ich verstehe mich ja.


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2013)

Wer von euch Muschis ist denn morgen mit dabei? Oder muss ich den C alleine die Berge hoch schieben?


----------



## DerC (12. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> wer von euch muschis ist denn morgen mit dabei? Oder muss ich den c alleine die berge hoch sieben?


 
:d:d:d


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Wer von euch Muschis ist denn morgen mit dabei? Oder muss ich den C alleine die Berge hoch sieben?


Vielleicht ich ,
musst mich aber mirschieben..


----------



## Doc_Rock (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Vielleicht ich ,
> musst mich aber mirschieben..



Habe ja zwei gesunde Hände!


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2013)

Sagt wer ?


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2013)

Ich werd später aber nur ne kleine Runde drehen, Krämer -> Ofen -> Palettentrail-> fertich 
Sonst bin ich morgen ganz krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Sagt wer ?



Sage ich, du Vogel.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich werd später aber nur ne kleine Runde drehen, Krämer -> Ofen -> Palettentrail-> fertich
> Sonst bin ich morgen ganz krank


Hört sich gut an , mehr schaff ich heut auch nicht, ab wieviel Uhr??


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an , mehr schaff ich heut auch nicht, ab wieviel Uhr??


 

Der Hochstapler hatte 17.15 mit Beleuchtung befohlen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2013)

So Spät??

okay, kommt Ihr dann den Berg hoch von Krämer oder wo solls hergehen ?

dann fahr ich vorab nicht runter , sonst muss ich ja direkt wieder hoch.
das will ich mir heut ersparen.


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin direkt am Krämer, dann den Berg runter unter der Brücke wie immer rechts  der alte wird wahrscheinlich wieder von Overkamp kommen,aber so wie der in letzter Zeit spinnen geht kann der ruhig den Berch erstma wieder hoch...Die alte Fitness - Sau


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

Ich mache euch kapott! ALLE! Und warum? Weil er's kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Also ich bin direkt am Krämer, dann den Berg runter unter der Brücke wie immer rechts  der alte wird wahrscheinlich wieder von Overkamp kommen,aber so wie der in letzter Zeit spinnen geht kann der ruhig den Berch erstma wieder hoch...Die alte Fitness - Sau


Hab ich nix von verstanden, ich dachte Ihr wollt zum Ofen???

Wieso dann erst den Berg runter???


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

Von Krämer runter zum Holzener Wald meint es.


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich mache euch kapott! ALLE! Und warum? Weil er's kann!


 


Ja das meint er


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

Ich verstehe dich, auch wenn du dich immer so wage ausdrückst.


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich, auch wenn du dich immer so wage ausdrückst.


 

wir sind ja hier auch nicht beim Friseur, wir verstehen uns auch ohne viel gesprochene Worte


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

Sagen wir es mal so...ich kann mich auch in ältere und verwirre Menschen hinein versetzen.


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so...ich kann mich auch gm ältere und verwirre Menschen hinein versetzen.


 
Sagen wir es mal so....

**** DICH


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

Sie mir auch!


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Sie mir auch!


 
bisspäterpeter


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

Wenn´s denn sein muss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn´s denn sein muss....




Schön dass Ihr Euch versteht, wenigstens Einer


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

Ick freu mir auf euch!


----------



## chaz (13. Februar 2013)

War ein schöner kleiner Ritt durch die Dämmerung mit Muddy, dem Zerstörer. Und OHNE lá C.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Februar 2013)

Schei* X-12!!!!


----------



## chaz (14. Februar 2013)

Du machst aber auch alles kapott!!!


----------



## DerC (14. Februar 2013)

Ey Dudes, fahren wir da mit ???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620629

Wird bestimmt nen Spass wenn wir da alle zusammen aufschlagen


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2013)

Normaaal! Letztes Jahr sammer doch auch gefahren. Ach jaaaa....du nicht.


----------



## DerC (15. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Normaaal! Letztes Jahr sammer doch auch gefahren. Ach jaaaa....du nicht.


 
jetzt weiß ich auch warum........


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2013)

Weil dort kein Lift ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (15. Februar 2013)

yepp


----------



## chaz (15. Februar 2013)

Egal. Ich fahre da schon seit Jahren mit und finde das eine schöne Sache dort. Hat immer viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2013)

Moin, Mädels!


----------



## indian66 (16. Februar 2013)

Tach auch!
Was geht heute?


----------



## toje (16. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> Was geht heute?



moin,

bei mir heute nicht viel.aber morgen wollte ich noch mal mit dem arne die runde vom letzten we fahren.kommse mit???


----------



## indian66 (16. Februar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bei mir heute nicht viel.aber morgen wollte ich noch mal mit dem arne die runde vom letzten we fahren.kommse mit???



wann denn morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (16. Februar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> wann denn morgen?




12 uhr beim arne.


----------



## indian66 (16. Februar 2013)

Mal sehen ob ichs schaffe, melde mich noch dazu...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Februar 2013)

Morgen bin ich leider unterwegs, wie sieht es denn mit heute aus irgendjemand was vor ??


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Februar 2013)

Heute hab ich'  s auch nicht mehr geschafft, morgen so ab 11.00 uhr ?

Ofen ??


----------



## indian66 (17. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Heute hab ich'  s auch nicht mehr geschafft, morgen so ab 11.00 uhr ?
> 
> Ofen ??



11 geht klar, Boden is aber echt übel, würd lieber bisschen endurieren?



toje schrieb:


> 12 uhr beim arne.


Werd dann wohl aus Zeitgründen hier in der Umgebung bleiben.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Februar 2013)

Schei* drauf,

ab durch die Mocke!!!


----------



## DerC (17. Februar 2013)

Bin ab 13.00 am Ofen .....


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

Moin, Mädels. Wie schaut es aus mit einem Dämmerungsritt in dieser Woche? Mittwoch vielleicht?!


----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

Guter Plan, 18.00H ????


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

17.30 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

Kann knapp werden, seit gerade nur noch ein Auto im Haushalt....


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

Dann musste mal Gas geben, Junge. Und Paul vorher nicht im Mist spielen lassen.


----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann musste mal Gas geben, Junge. Und Paul vorher nicht im Mist spielen lassen.


 
Für Dich nochmal Klartext, wir haben zur Zeit nur ein Auto und Frau kommt erst gegen 1700 +/- 15 min nach Hause...

So,und wo ist jetzt der Paul ????


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

17.15 Uhr Ankunft Frau, 2 Minuten Auto packen zzgl. 13 Minuten Fahrt zu Krämer = 17.30 Uhr treffen!


----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

Wir nehmen die Mitte, 17.45h


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

Deal!


----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Deal!


 
Ick freu mir


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

Ich mir och!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (18. Februar 2013)

nehmt euch nen Zimmer !

chazi und derC sind nett zueinander.....was mag uns wohl drohen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

Ich bin immer nett zu dem Pfosten. Und er zu mir auch. Selbst, wenn er rülpst.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Februar 2013)

Ich bin für 17.30 der Zuspätkommer sagt doch sowieso um 18.00 Uhr ab..


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)




----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich bin für 17.30 der Zuspätkommer sagt doch sowieso um 18.00 Uhr ab..


 
Dann sei am besten schon um 17.00 da....


----------



## toje (18. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Wir nehmen die Mitte, 17.45h



Das wird doch eh nichts mit dir!!!


----------



## indian66 (18. Februar 2013)

mud-schlucker schrieb:


> ich bin für 17.30 der zuspätkommer sagt doch sowieso um 18.00 uhr ab..



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

toje schrieb:


> Das wird doch eh nichts mit dir!!!



Was geht mit dir am Mittwoch? Biste dabei?


----------



## toje (18. Februar 2013)

ich denke schon... hatten wir doch heute morgen schon am phone.


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

Ich bin über 40...etwas mehr Verständnis, bitte.


----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn ihr unbedingt ohne mich fahren wollt, bitte ....


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

Nicht doch. Wir bauen auf dich!


----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

1745 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2013)

Schrei doch nicht so!


----------



## BenderB (19. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Egal. Ich fahre da schon seit Jahren mit und finde das eine schöne Sache dort. Hat immer viel Spaß gemacht.


Wo sonst sieht man schon Holländer mit Lenker bis unterm Kinn, Lefty-Carbon-Fahrer die wieder und wieder von Tom gemobbt werden, Frauen die gegen Bäume klatschen und dazwischen ein Rudel Vollspacken, die nach 50m den ersten Defekt haben  (also packt wieder Schaltzüge ein)
Termin ist vorgemerkt, bin wieder dabei


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wo sonst sieht man schon Holländer mit Lenker bis unterm Kinn, Lefty-Carbon-Fahrer die wieder und wieder von Tom gemobbt werden, Frauen die gegen Bäume klatschen und dazwischen ein Rudel Vollspacken, die nach 50m den ersten Defekt haben  (also packt wieder Schaltzüge ein)
> Termin ist vorgemerkt, bin wieder dabei


----------



## indian66 (19. Februar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wo sonst sieht man schon Holländer mit Lenker bis unterm Kinn, Lefty-Carbon-Fahrer die wieder und wieder von Tom gemobbt werden, Frauen die gegen Bäume klatschen und dazwischen ein Rudel Vollspacken, die nach 50m den ersten Defekt haben  (also packt wieder Schaltzüge ein)
> Termin ist vorgemerkt, bin wieder dabei



 +1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen! Bleibt das bei heute 17.45 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## indian66 (20. Februar 2013)

Moin
Nö, ich fahr jetzt gleich :/


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2013)

Pöh!


----------



## indian66 (20. Februar 2013)

In zwei Wochen habt ihr mich wieder


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2013)

Droh uns nicht.


----------



## indian66 (20. Februar 2013)

Angst is`n guter Beifahrer


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2013)

Angst ist ein ********* als Beifahrer!


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2013)

Der C ist für heute raus und kränkelt. An dieser Stelle möchte ich euch bitten, ihm eure Genesungsw....äh.......euren Hohn und Spot kundzutun! Damit geht es ihm bestimmt schnell besser!


----------



## BenderB (20. Februar 2013)

Hör mir auf, der Typ IST doch eine einzige Krankheit... :kotz:


(so etwa?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hör mir auf, der Typ IST doch eine einzige Krankheit... :kotz:
> 
> 
> (so etwa?)



Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht!


----------



## DerC (20. Februar 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hör mir auf, der Typ IST doch eine einzige Krankheit... :kotz:
> 
> 
> (so etwa?)


 
Vorsicht Kollege, dafür kennen wir uns nicht gut genug 

@ Holger

vielen Dank, ich wußte es


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> @ Holger
> 
> vielen Dank, ich wußte es


Ich wollte dich einfach nicht enttäuschen....


----------



## toje (20. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Der C ist für heute raus und kränkelt. An dieser Stelle möchte ich euch bitten, ihm eure Genesungsw....äh.......euren Hohn und Spot kundzutun! Damit geht es ihm bestimmt schnell besser!



ich wußte es!!!bei der nächsten tour kriegt er wieder schimpfe von seiner frau und heult uns die ohren voll!!!


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2013)

Und dabei hat er überhaupt nix verpasst. Es war saukalt...aber saugeil!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Februar 2013)

Jepp

aber Schande über Ihn , Schande!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (20. Februar 2013)

Jaja......jajaja......jajajajajaja........ Schande über mich, ich bin ein schlechter Mensch.....sehr sehr schlechter Mensch, sehr sehr sehr sehr schlechter Mensch


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)




----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2013)

Moin Dudes, 

bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Ein Arbeitskollege sucht ne Bike, nix wildes. Kann auch nen Hardtail mit Federgabel sein, Rahmengröße L. Das ganze natürlich für ne schmale Mark, wir Eure Lebensretter, die zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit, Wind und Wetter für Euch da sind verdienen ja nix  
Wnn Ihr noch ne alte brauchbare Möhre im Kellewr habt oder jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt......bin für jeden Tip dankbar 

Ach ja, morgen Ihr Schneewegsauger


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)

Ich sage jetzt nichts dazu, was DU verdienst...


----------



## BenderB (21. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin Dudes,
> 
> bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Ein Arbeitskollege sucht ne Bike, nix wildes. Kann auch nen Hardtail mit Federgabel sein, Rahmengröße L. Das ganze natürlich für ne schmale Mark, wir Eure Lebensretter, die zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit, Wind und Wetter für Euch da sind verdienen ja nix
> Wnn Ihr noch ne alte brauchbare Möhre im Kellewr habt oder jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt......bin für jeden Tip dankbar
> ...




Habe noch ein Cube Acid 2011:





https://www.dropbox.com/s/x1yt6jqmpru4jkc/01CubeAcid2011.jpg





https://www.dropbox.com/s/hq97nzmif3o7jr9/02CubeAcid2011.jpg

bei Interesse einfach melden!


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte noch ein Hollandrad von meiner Ex! Mit Körbchen vorne und hinten! Damit kann man natürlich auch seine Haustiere schön Gassi fahren....  

Ohne Hörnchen, Bender?


----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich am WE mitn bissl bauen am Ofen aus? War leztes WE da und das Steinfeld sowie das Gap waren echt grausam....


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)

Na klar, bei gefrorenem Boden mit Spitzhacke und Presslufthammer?!


----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2013)

So gefroren ist der Boden garnicht, nur die ersten cm


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)

Und da es nicht kalt ist, wird es ja auch bestimmt so bleiben. Nimmst du sehr starke Medikamente?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Und da es nicht kalt ist, wird es ja auch bestimmt so bleiben. Nimmst du sehr starke Medikamente?


 
Heul doch einfach mal wieder rum...... Muschi


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)

Lass mich doch auch mal!


----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass mich doch auch mal!


 
Nööö, dass ist mir vorbehalten....


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)

Willste auf´n Arm, oder was?


----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2013)

Lass ma, trotzdem danke ;-)


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)

Wie ich schon einmal sagte....ich kann auch nett sein.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Wie ich schon einmal sagte....ich kann auch nett sein.




Ist doch cool , zur Strafe für gestern baut der C und wir fahren, 
....aber bitte mit nem Esslöffel!


----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ist doch cool , zur Strafe für gestern baut der C und wir fahren,
> ....aber bitte mit nem Esslöffel!


 
Ok


----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2013)

Hier nochmal für den schäbbigen Rest: Lá C und ich drehen morgen eine kleine Runde um 1700 bei Overkamp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (21. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für den schäbbigen Rest: Lá C und ich drehen morgen eine kleine Runde um 1700 bei Overkamp.


Melde Interesse, Teilnahme jedoch sehr fraglich...


----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2013)

Und ich erscheine persönlich , kein Bodydouble 
Wer sich mein Gejammer entgehen lässt ist selber Schuld ;-)


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2013)

Ich höre mir das Gejammer und Gerülpse auf jeden Fall an....


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2013)

Was´n mit heute? Kömmt noch jemand? Oder muss ich mich etwa mit the C alleine rumärge...vergnügen?


----------



## DerC (22. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Was´n mit heute? Kömmt noch jemand? Oder muss ich mich etwa mit the C alleine rumärge...vergnügen?


 
blablablub


----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Februar 2013)

Scheeen war es!


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2013)

Tach, ihr Bremsen!


----------



## DerC (23. Februar 2013)

Juhuuuu, Schnee


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## indian66 (23. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Tach, ihr Bremsen!



moin 
benutzt Du Deine denn heute?


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Schnee, dann bleibt mein ArscH wahrscheinlich auf der Couch.


----------



## indian66 (23. Februar 2013)

ach komm, raff Dich auf.
Boden ist wenigstens hart 
Viell seh ich dann mal mein Shirt


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2013)

Shirt? Welches Shirt?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Februar 2013)

Hey Ihr Schneephobiker, morgen am Berch ' ne Runde Ballern??

Schnee ist auch ganz dünn !  und Boden geil hart..


----------



## indian66 (23. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Shirt? Welches Shirt?



M passt dir doch eh nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey Ihr Schneephobiker, morgen am Berch ' ne Runde Ballern??


Och...nö! Nicht bei dem weissen shit da draußen. Gleich eine kleine, C-kompatible Runde um 13.45 Uhr bei Krämer!


indian66 schrieb:


> M passt dir doch eh nich


M wie Meins? Ich packe mir das mal gleich in den Rucksack...falls da noch Platz sein sollte.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Och...nö! Nicht bei dem weissen shit da draußen. Gleich eine kleine, C-kompatible Runde um 13.45 Uhr bei Krämer!
> Wie? ne Stunde später und durchs Münsterland?
> M wie Meins? Ich packe mir das mal gleich in den Rucksack...falls da noch Platz sein sollte.



!


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## indian66 (23. Februar 2013)

Fein!


----------



## DerC (23. Februar 2013)

Ey Ihr LykraIndoorRadler...DerC hat nur zweimal gerülpst und sich nicht übergeben
Probleme machte nur das steife Glied und die tauben Beine 

Wegen morgen ballern mal schaun, muss abwarten wie der Dienst wird


----------



## chaz (23. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Probleme machte nur das steife Glied und die tauben Beine


Na, ein taubes Glied und steife Beine wären aber problematischer....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Na, ein taubes Glied und steife Beine wären aber problematischer....


----------



## DerC (24. Februar 2013)

Bin für heute raus


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Bin für heute raus


Werd jetzt mal ne Runde Schneepflügen am Ofen gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2013)

Moin, Mädels, Wie schaut´s diese Woche aus? Nachtritt am Mittwoch?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Moin, Mädels, Wie schaut´s diese Woche aus? Nachtritt am Mittwoch?




Gern am Mittwoch , aber wieso Nachtritt ?
Lass uns doch wenigstens mal um 17.00 los...?


----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2013)

Eher so 17.15 Uhr.


----------



## DerC (25. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Eher so 17.15 Uhr.


Dann bin ich raus, hab eh bis 18.30 Dienst, wenn ich nicht Sparurlaub hab....


----------



## DerC (26. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen Ihr Spätaufsteher 

Bin die Woche raus, der Virus hat mich doch noch voll erwischt....
Euch viel Spass wobei auch immer.....ach Toje, und Dir immer ne Hand voll Sprit im Tank


----------



## BenderB (26. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> ach Toje, und Dir immer ne Hand voll Sprit im Tank






jaja, wer den Schaden hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung to the C!


----------



## DerC (26. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Gute Besserung to the C!


 
Thx....

die alte Schei$$e ist echt nervig


----------



## chaz (26. Februar 2013)

Wer fährt denn nu morgen mit?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Februar 2013)

Ische !!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Februar 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Spätaufsteher
> 
> Bin die Woche raus, der Virus hat mich doch noch voll erwischt....
> Euch viel Spass wobei auch immer.....ach Toje, und Dir immer ne Hand voll Sprit im Tank


Gute Besserung, Du Carbonquäler!


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ische !!




Ich mache dann heute den C. Bin platt vom spinnen.


----------



## toje (27. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich mache dann heute den C. Bin platt vom spinnen.




ich mache mit!!!Und so wird das ja nie was mit der die das c. tztztz


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2013)

Du bist alt!


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2013)

Und? Gut nach Hause gekommen, Toje? War wieder schön im Wald.
Fazit des Tages: Die C-Vertretung rülpst nicht!  @Muddy: Das alte Schaltwerk habe ich noch!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Februar 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Und? Gut nach Hause gekommen, Toje? War wieder schön im Wald.
> Fazit des Tages: Die C-Tdptpdttmg rülpst nicht! @_Muddy_: Das alte Schaltwerk habe ich noch!



Alles Tutti, ja würd ich gern fleddern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Februar 2013)

Liegt griffbereit im Keller.
Morgen jemand Lust auf ´ne kleene Runde?


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2013)

nabend die Damen.
was geht am we, speziell Sa?


----------



## chaz (1. März 2013)

Morgen 13 Uhr Krämer?


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Morgen 13 Uhr Krämer?



gernstens, 
Endurieren denke ich mal?
wie isn der Boden mom.?
war die Woche noch nich im Wald


----------



## DerC (1. März 2013)

Morgen nein, noch zu früh..Sonntag je nach Wetter und Befinden ne Runde Ofen ballern...


----------



## chaz (1. März 2013)

Jau, endurieren. Am Mittwoch war alles dabei. Schnee, Eis, Sumpf und harter Boden. Schnee und Eis sollten sich erledigt haben.


----------



## DerC (1. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Jau, endrieren. Am Mittwoch war alles dabei. Schnee, Eis, Sumpf und harter Boden. Schnee und Eis sollten sich erledigt haben.


mit deinem neuén pornösem LRS ????


----------



## chaz (1. März 2013)

Mit der Hälfte.


----------



## Gerald_vom_Berg (1. März 2013)

Moin zusammen.

Wollte mal sehen was Ihr bei so nem schönen Wetter veranstaltet. Bekam den Tip hier von nem Wittener. Ihr startet an der Bittermark, oder? Was genau ist denn Krämer? So was wie ne Adresse wäre was feines...Checke das Forum morgen früh nochmal. 

Bis dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (2. März 2013)

Für die Bittermark biste hier falsch, quäl die Suche mal mit EDG/Bittermark /Augustinum/Dortmund


----------



## Gerald_vom_Berg (2. März 2013)

Danke für den Tip mit der Suche, aber zu dem Thema gibt es nur alte Beiträge und stillgelegte Forenseiten... Aber die sind defenitiv am Samstag gefahren! Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Gerald_vom_Berg (2. März 2013)

Schon gut, ich hab es. Danke


----------



## chaz (2. März 2013)

Moin 2gether!


----------



## indian66 (2. März 2013)

tachchen zusammen


----------



## DerC (2. März 2013)

Gerald_vom_Berg schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip mit der Suche, aber zu dem Thema gibt es nur alte Beiträge und stillgelegte Forenseiten... Aber die sind defenitiv am Samstag gefahren! Weiß jemand mehr?


 

Schau mal hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=558194

ansonsten...Moin die Damen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. März 2013)

Voll hilfsbereit, der C!


----------



## indian66 (2. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Voll hilfsbereit, der C!



so isser halt


----------



## DerC (2. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> so isser halt


 
endlich erkennt dass hier mal jemand


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> endlich erkennt dass hier mal jemand


Warmherziger Bernhardiner!


----------



## chaz (2. März 2013)

War richtig schön heute in der Sonne. Was ist mit morgen? Mein Bock ist zu sauber .


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> War richtig schön heute in der Sonne. Was ist mit morgen? Mein Bock ist zu sauber .


Jemand Bock auf Ballern an der Außenstelle?
Berch ist leider arg siffig..


----------



## chaz (2. März 2013)

Lass ma besser endurieren. War so guuut heute!


----------



## indian66 (2. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Lass ma besser endurieren. War so guuut heute!



das war aber mal riiichtig gut und sonnig!


----------



## chaz (2. März 2013)

Yepp. Lass uns mal morgen 13 Uhr bei Krämer treffen.


----------



## indian66 (3. März 2013)

moin zusammen,
schon wieder alles weiss !!!! 
melde mich später nochmal wegen 13:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (3. März 2013)

sorry, bin raus für heute...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2013)

So..fahr jetzt zum Ofen Schlammcatchen und den C vom Bock schubsen


----------



## chaz (3. März 2013)

Bleibt heile!


----------



## chaz (3. März 2013)

Dienstag ´ne schöne Runde endurieren, Mädels?


----------



## LenneBiker (3. März 2013)

bin am Samstag die Strecke vom Ruhrgebiertsmaraton am 26.05. abgefahren, Anfahrt ab Hagen-Hohenlimburg, da Ich kein Auto habe

anspruchsvoll und ab Hengstey in den Norden bis Aplerbeck und wieder
zurück sehr CC lastig, aufgrund des Tauwetters in manchen Forst Passagen nur Schiebe Etappe


----------



## DerC (3. März 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> So..fahr jetzt zum Ofen Schlammcatchen und den C vom Bock schubsen


 
hat ja auch geklappt....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> hat ja auch geklappt....


Ich musste garnix dazutun...


----------



## chaz (3. März 2013)

Sonst schiebt er dem Toje immer die Schuld in die Schuhe....


----------



## DerC (3. März 2013)

Der war ja nicht mit, sonst wäre der natürlich Schuld, auch mit Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. März 2013)

Vielleicht braucht er auch rein körperlich gar nicht anwesend sein. Ist ja immerhin sein Wald.


----------



## DerC (3. März 2013)

Hm...... Dann soll er mal SEINEN Wald aufräumen und was anständiges bauen
.... und zwar mit Lift ;-)


----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

Tzzz... Dienstag Tour? Dann gibt der Vogel nicht ganz soviel Gas. Gestern hat er es darauf angelegt, mich kapott zu machen. Und er hat es geschafft.


----------



## DerC (4. März 2013)

Mittwoch besser, morgen Dienst


----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

Schauen wir mal, ob er mich morgen leben lässt.


----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

Vielleicht gehe ich Mittwoch auch nur ´ne Runde pumpen. Da hätte ich mal wieder voll Lust zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (4. März 2013)

Taaaaag
Hat einer von Euch Spassvögeln eine Kassette 11-36 9Fach sowie ein 32er KB 104LK und würd mir dass mal für 1-2 Touren ausleihen ??? Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht auf 1 Fach wechseln soll....
Als Pfand hätte ich bis April ein 2012er Demo in S, kaum gefahren...kann in Brackel bei Robbe im Laden abgeholt werden


----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

Was für eine Einbaubreite hat deine Kohlenkiste? Kannst dir dann ja ein Hinterad leihen. KB dürfte ich noch haben.


----------



## DerC (4. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Was für eine Einbaubreite hat deine Kohlenkiste? Kannst ja dann dir ein Hinterad leihen. KB dürfte ich noch haben.


 
135x10


----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

Wenn du gaaanz lieb fragst, dann kann ich dir eine Kassette leihen. Lager jetzt das Hinterrad neu .


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, ob er mich morgen leben lässt.




Wann den getz fahren Dienstag oder Mittwoch ???


----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

Morgen Tour. Mittwoch pumpe ist der Plan!


----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

17 Uhr Krämer!


----------



## DerC (4. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn du gaaanz lieb fragst, dann kann ich dir eine Kassette leihen. Lager jetzt das Hinterrad neu .


 
Kassette oder HR ???
Und KB ???
Bevor ich hier nix genaues weiß mach ich hier doch kein bittebitte mit Männchen....

Also, Mittwoch kleine Runde mit Frau, aber früh da ich um 18.00 Dienst habe, Donnerstag ballern am Berch, so ab 15.00 und Freitag.....ballern oder Tour....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> 17 Uhr Krämer!


Pascht!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> 17 Uhr Krämer!


Ach ja bring doch mal das alte Schaltwerk mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

Sischaa das!


----------



## chaz (4. März 2013)

@C: Kassette und KB. Hab ich doch geschrieben.


----------



## DerC (4. März 2013)

Ja geht doch mit dir, kann ich morgen abholen ?


----------



## indian66 (5. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Taaaaag
> Hat einer von Euch Spassvögeln eine Kassette 11-36 9Fach sowie ein 32er KB 104LK und würd mir dass mal für 1-2 Touren ausleihen ??? Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht auf 1 Fach wechseln soll....
> Als Pfand hätte ich bis April ein 2012er Demo in S, kaum gefahren...kann in Brackel bei Robbe im Laden abgeholt werden



11-36er 9fach? wo gibbet denn sowas?


----------



## chaz (5. März 2013)

Es gibt nur eine 9-Fach bis 36 von Shimpanso. Ist aber 12-36.


----------



## chaz (5. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ja geht doch mit dir, kann ich morgen abholen ?


Ich spüre keine Liebe.....


----------



## DerC (5. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine 9-Fach bis 36 von Shimpanso. Ist aber 12-36.


 

genau, aber kann man mit nem anderen Ritzel auf 11 umbauen 



reicht das ??????


----------



## chaz (5. März 2013)

Geht doch.  Kannste dir nach dem radeln abholen.


----------



## Snicktech (5. März 2013)

Morgen wollte mal fragen wo man gut fahren kann rund um Dortmund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. März 2013)

Morgen. Will mal sagen: Überall wo es Wald gibt und hügelig ist.


----------



## Snicktech (5. März 2013)

hmm das konnte ich mir auch schon denken   fahre momenthan als im Schwerter Wald rum aber so berauschend ist der auch nicht. Wo treibt ihr euch den so rum?


----------



## DerC (5. März 2013)

Wer bist Du überhaupt ???? Name? Rang? Bike ? Einkommen ? Single ?


----------



## chaz (5. März 2013)

Bike steht doch da, du blinde Hupe. 
Alter und Geschlecht wäre noch wichtig. Und falls weiblich, die Oberweite.


----------



## DerC (5. März 2013)

Du Vollhorst
Sitz aufm Scheisshaus und lese aufm Smartphone, da wird das nicht angezeigt ..... Meiste sonst hätte ich zeit hier so n Mist zu posten ??? ^^


----------



## Snicktech (5. März 2013)

oh wo bleiben meine manieren.
Ja ich komme aus Holzwickde und mein Name ist Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (5. März 2013)

Dann wirf dein Handy gleich in die braune Masse unter dir. Schreibe auch mit dem Handy und kann das sehen. Oder siehst du durch die Seeschlitze vom festen Drücken nur die Hälfte?


----------



## chaz (5. März 2013)

Snicktech schrieb:


> oh wo bleiben meine manieren.
> Ja ich komme aus Holzwickde und mein Name ist Christian



Nicht noch einer. Der eine C reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Snicktech (5. März 2013)

so Profil auch mal überarbeitet


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. März 2013)

War schick heute, nur der nervige Schwerter war wohl auf Steroiden..

An Holgi gute Besserung ! Such Dir mal ne geschickte Masseuse...


----------



## chaz (5. März 2013)

Der Schwerter ist unerträglich, seitdem er 40 ist. Und der Rest ist in Arbeit!


----------



## DerC (5. März 2013)

Hehe^^


----------



## chaz (6. März 2013)

Mahlzeit. Ich fahre heute Nachmittag irgendwann zum Tremonia zum pumpen.


----------



## Slow-Mo (6. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit. Ich fahre heute Nachmittag irgendwann zum Tremonia zum pumpen.



Ab wann bist du denn ca. da? Ich überleg ob ich auch mal wieder pumpen gehe.


----------



## chaz (6. März 2013)

So gegen 16.30-17 Uhr, denke ich.


----------



## Slow-Mo (6. März 2013)

Alles klar dann raff ich mich mal auf, werde denke ich ab 16:00 da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. März 2013)

Dann bis gleich!


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> So gegen 16.30-17 Uhr, denke ich.



so früh kannste sonst aber nich


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2013)

war echt ne Hammerrunde nach Witten heute morgen. Bei 3 ° los und 18 ° zurück mit 39km und 1078Hm im Sack  Und holy Boden obendrein. 
So kann der März weitergehen


----------



## chaz (6. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> so früh kannste sonst aber nich



Musste heute mal sein. Hat auch richtig Laune gemacht. War auch gut anstrengend.


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2013)

Morgen letzes mal Mittachsschicht


----------



## chaz (6. März 2013)




----------



## toje (6. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> so früh kannste sonst aber nich




hihi...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Musste heute mal sein. Hat auch richtig Laune gemacht. War auch gut anstrengend.


Yepp..


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2013)

moin Mädels!
ooooh war dass wieder gut im Wald eben.
Der Boden is sowas von heilig im mom
Wer kann sollte das heute mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (7. März 2013)

zu wenig zeit...

daher muss die buckelpiste reichen
kommt wer mit in den trem ? sooo ab caa 15:30/16 uhr ?!


----------



## chaz (7. März 2013)

Leider keine Zeit heute.


----------



## Lazy (7. März 2013)

meckerliese peter wurd dafür diesmal informiert und kommt mit


----------



## chaz (7. März 2013)

Sonst heult er ja wieder rum...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. März 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> zu wenig zeit...
> 
> daher muss die buckelpiste reichen
> kommt wer mit in den trem ? sooo ab caa 15:30/16 uhr ?!


Wie den Lazy gibts auch noch ??

Welch seltener Besuch...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Musste heute mal sein. Hat auch richtig Laune gemacht. War auch gut anstrengend.


Au mann, 

ich glaub ich hab gestiefelten Muskelkater von gestern oberhalb..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. März 2013)




----------



## indian66 (8. März 2013)

Keiner Bock heute?
zum letzten mal trocken und schneefrei


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. März 2013)

Leider grad erst nach hause gekommen...


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2013)

war wenigstens von oben trocken


----------



## DerC (9. März 2013)

Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter........


----------



## chaz (9. März 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. März 2013)

Hey hier tobt ja de Bär....Rückfall in die Depression, dank Schneefall???


----------



## indian66 (10. März 2013)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. März 2013)

Seht mal auf der Chatel- seite nach, hab noch zwei neue Buden ins Rennen geschmissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. März 2013)

Wetter ist ein Ar...loch.


----------



## DerC (10. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Wetter ist ein Ar...loch.


 
Juhuuuuu Schnee......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. März 2013)

Wurd auch mal Zeit,hatte schon so`n bischen was vermisst..


----------



## chaz (10. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu Schnee......


----------



## indian66 (11. März 2013)

moin Mädels


----------



## chaz (11. März 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## DerC (11. März 2013)

N'aaaaaabend


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2013)

Tach!
Heute kleine Endurierung gefällig?


----------



## chaz (12. März 2013)

Nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (12. März 2013)

morgen?
wird sonnich und trocken


----------



## chaz (12. März 2013)

Da hatta keine Zeit.


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2013)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. März 2013)

Fahr getz zum Berch und morgen 17.00 Uhr Krämer ??


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Fahr getz zum Berch und morgen 17.00 Uhr Krämer ??



muss leider morgen bis 17:00 arbeiten


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> muss leider morgen bis 17:00 arbeiten




Wassn das für ne Arbeitszeit?
Ich dachte Mittachschicht is rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (12. März 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wassn das für ne Arbeitszeit?
> Ich dachte Mittachschicht is rum...


yo da hasse recht, 
aber Mittwochs is doch immer Inselaffenkurs bis 5pm


----------



## bigben80 (12. März 2013)

hei Leute bin der Ben und komme auch aus Dortmund 
bin mal so dreist und habe mit gelesen 

wo aus Dortmund kommt ihr so ? ich komme aus Huckade


----------



## chaz (13. März 2013)

Ich kaufe ein


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. März 2013)

Jo,

gestern war echt Schmierseifenracing angesagt, weil der Untergrund noch nicht gefroren ist, sehr spaßig aber auch anspruchsvoll..


----------



## DerC (14. März 2013)

So Ihr Klappspaten,der Boden war fürn arsch, zäh und richtig langsam....
Spass hats trotzdem gemacht und Paul hats auch gefreut...


----------



## chaz (14. März 2013)

Die Onlineanmeldung  für die CTF in Essen ist raus. Nur so am Rande...
C, denkst du an die Mail?


----------



## DerC (14. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Onlineanmeldung  für die CTF in Essen ist raus. Nur so am Rande...
> C, denkst du an die Mail?
> S


 

Haste mal nen link ??? zur Anmeldug?? wer fährtn alles mit ??? und welche runde.....??? PANIK !!!!!

ja mach ich Schätzeken !!!!


----------



## chaz (14. März 2013)

Geh auf die Seite von den Ruhrpottbikern. Da gibbet das. Mittlere Runde ist angesagt.


----------



## indian66 (14. März 2013)

fahrn da auch wieder leftys mit  ?


----------



## chaz (14. März 2013)

Sicherlich! Und wenn nicht, wir werden schon unseren Spaß haben. Wir haben ja sonst einen Ruf zu verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (15. März 2013)

So, angemeldet, für eure Unterhaltung ist somit gesorgt....


----------



## chaz (15. März 2013)




----------



## BenderB (15. März 2013)

Tachchen!
Heute jemand am Rollen?


----------



## indian66 (15. März 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Tachchen!
> Heute jemand am Rollen?



jau. mim Auto vonne maloche nach Hause


----------



## BenderB (15. März 2013)

Maloche? Ist das sowas wie dieses "Arbeit", von dem ich schon mal was gehört habe?


----------



## indian66 (15. März 2013)

hätt ich nich gedacht, dass Du mal davon gehört hättest


----------



## BenderB (15. März 2013)

Doch, doch!
Viele Leute nutzen dieses "Arbeit" als Universalausrede: 
wenn ich nachts bis 5 Uhr Starcraft zocken will: "nee, muss morgen arbeiten", wenn ich während der Woche abends bis in die Puppen saufen möchte: "nee, muss morgen arbeiten",...


----------



## Fibmaster (15. März 2013)

Nabend zusammen nach langer Zeit bin ich Sonntag warscheinlich mal wieder in der nähe vom Berch.Jetzt wollt ich fragen,wie es da so aissieht und ob alles fahrbar ist?Würd mich über eine Antwort freuen

Mfg


----------



## BenderB (15. März 2013)

Heute war es gut zu fahren. Dort, wo es richtig steil abwärts geht, steht man viel quer und das Vorderrad geht schon mal stiften, aber alles beherrschbar. Stand von vor 4 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (15. März 2013)

Super ich dank dir für die Antwort.Bin dann Sonntag wohl mal da;-)Schicken Start ins We euch allen


----------



## Nils82 (16. März 2013)

Moin, Mädels wie schauts heut aus, bisschen Tour oder DH fahren?

Damit der C nicht allein hinterher fährt hab ich mich auch für Essen angemeldet.


----------



## indian66 (16. März 2013)

Moin zusammen,
Ich muss auf jeden raus heute, endurieren?
DH is mir zu glibberig
liegt da noch das weisse Zeug rum im Wald?
Egal, ich werf mal 12:00 beim Krämer in die Runde


----------



## toje (16. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Ich muss auf jeden raus heute, endurieren?
> DH is mir zu glibberig
> liegt da noch das weisse Zeug rum im Wald?
> Egal, ich werf mal 12:00 beim Krämer in die Runde




halb eins besser!!!


----------



## indian66 (16. März 2013)

toje schrieb:


> halb eins besser!!!



deal


----------



## Nils82 (16. März 2013)

Halb eins hört sich gut an. Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. März 2013)

Watt is mit morgen, ein bischen Dh am Berch ???


----------



## DerC (16. März 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## chaz (17. März 2013)

Ich nicht!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Bin dabei


So um 12.00 Uhr ???


----------



## chaz (17. März 2013)

Jemand Lust morgen auf ´ne Tour, Mädels?


----------



## DerC (17. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen auf ´ne Tour, Mädels?


 
Wann denn ? Ist noch alles matschig....ich kann die ******** nicht mehr sehen....


----------



## chaz (17. März 2013)

Morgen 17.15 Uhr Overkamp?


----------



## DerC (17. März 2013)

Wieder so spät ???? Ich kann auch schon morgens, hab ja Urlaub


----------



## chaz (17. März 2013)

Dann geh du doch bitte in mein Büro, erledige meinen Mist, während ich dann fahren gehe?!


----------



## DerC (17. März 2013)

Lass ma morgen texten du Vogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Wann denn ? Ist noch alles matschig....ich kann die ******** nicht mehr sehen....




War trotzdem ein geiles Geschmodder heute , hat echt Bock gemacht!


----------



## chaz (17. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Lass ma morgen texten du Vogel



Dann schreib ich dir morgen: 17.15 Uhr bei Overkamp.


----------



## chaz (18. März 2013)

Da hier ja alle schwächeln oder ihr minderwertiges Material zerlegt haben, fahre ich gleich bei mir eine kleine Runde.


----------



## chaz (19. März 2013)

Moin, ihr Pfosten!


----------



## indian66 (19. März 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## BenderB (19. März 2013)

Dito


----------



## DerC (19. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Da hier ja alle schwächeln oder ihr minderwertiges Material zerlegt haben, fahre ich gleich bei mir eine kleine Runde.


 
Heul doch


----------



## chaz (19. März 2013)

Mache ich doch glatt!


----------



## DerC (19. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Mache ich doch glatt!


 

Herzilein
Und, WE erfolgreich ????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reeferman3000 (19. März 2013)

Heu leude Isch weiß war sehr sehr lange nicht mehr hier und so .... Hatte vorn paar messages hier gelesen das da jemand zum Berch wollte habt ihr da irgendwas freigeräumt oder so oder die anderen Tracks am Trash oder so gemen sollten uns auf jeden mal wenn wieder trocken ist am berch treffen mit spaten und dem allen....


----------



## chaz (20. März 2013)

derc schrieb:


> herzilein
> Und, we erfolgreich ????????



War nett! Hihi....


----------



## DerC (20. März 2013)

Schön ....hihihi ....


----------



## indian66 (20. März 2013)

schönes Wetter wieder hihi


----------



## hugecarl (20. März 2013)

Hey,
kennt jemand von euch jemanden, der ein Stumpjumper EVO in XL hat, wo ich mich mal kurz draufsetzen könnte?


----------



## Coma-White (20. März 2013)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Hey,
> kennt jemand von euch jemanden, der ein Stumpjumper EVO in XL hat, wo ich mich mal kurz draufsetzen könnte?



Am Samstag ist am Berg ne Testverantstaltung vom Specialized-Store in Dortmund.
Kannst ja mal anrufen und fragen ob er eins hat.

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/our-story/concept-elite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (20. März 2013)

Coma-White schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist am Berg ne Testverantstaltung vom Specialized-Store in Dortmund.
> Kannst ja mal anrufen und fragen ob er eins hat.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/our-story/concept-elite


 
Brauchste nicht anrufen, die Bikes kommen von Specialized und nicht vom Store.... 
Hab mir eins in M vorbestellt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. März 2013)

Gut ,dass Du so wenig bikes hast, hihi 

War grad am Ofen , mal wieder schlipperich das, 

und die sind mit dem Harvester die linke Line runter ab Road -Gap über die Landung der Susi...


----------



## DerC (20. März 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gut ,dass Du so wenig bikes hast, hihi
> 
> Ist noch Platz im Zimmer
> 
> ...


 

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn die Schweine haben Kenny getötet.......


----------



## hugecarl (21. März 2013)

Coma-White schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist am Berg ne Testverantstaltung vom Specialized-Store in Dortmund.
> Kannst ja mal anrufen und fragen ob er eins hat.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/our-story/concept-elite




Hey, das ist super, vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## chaz (21. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn die Schweine haben Kenny getötet.......



  Das war doch irgendwie klar, dass die da noch nicht ganz durch sind.


----------



## indian66 (21. März 2013)

Moin Mädels!
heut schon Schnee geschippt?


----------



## indian66 (22. März 2013)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## chaz (22. März 2013)

Tach auch!


----------



## Nils82 (22. März 2013)

Gleich ne kleine Tour?


----------



## indian66 (22. März 2013)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Gleich ne kleine Tour?



is doch ganz wei$$ draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (22. März 2013)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Gleich ne kleine Tour?




ups, zu spät gesehen.der boden ist zu einem teil kacka...zum anderen teil machts aber auch echt spass!!!


----------



## indian66 (22. März 2013)

toje schrieb:


> ups, zu spät gesehen.der boden ist zu einem teil kacka...zum anderen teil machts aber auch echt spass!!!



Wie siehts denn morgen mit Bodenproben aus?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen mit Bodenproben aus?


Was war das denn getz morgen für ne Speiseeis -Session, 

Am Berch ???


----------



## DerC (22. März 2013)

Yepp, morgen offizielles Testival von Speiseeis am Berch ;-)


----------



## indian66 (22. März 2013)

Speiseeis auf Eis oder watt?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Yepp, morgen offizielles Testival von Speiseeis am Berch ;-)


Und ab wann beginnt der Eisdielen-Run  ???


----------



## chaz (23. März 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Und ab wann beginnt der Eisdielen-Run  ???


----------



## Nils82 (23. März 2013)

12 Uhr am Parkplatz der Naturfreunde?


----------



## indian66 (23. März 2013)

Wer ist denn der Eislieferant? Bartz?
Ich würd lieber bisschen endurieren, ab 13:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (23. März 2013)

Du willst immer nur das EINE


----------



## TDisbike (23. März 2013)

steht jetzt 12 uhr berch ballern??
hab auch bock auf eis, ess euch auch nix weg


----------



## Nils82 (23. März 2013)

Bin da, aber vielleicht ein paar Minuten später.


----------



## TDisbike (23. März 2013)

sehr gut, ich schaffs vermutlich auch erst um 13 uhr...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. März 2013)

TDisbike schrieb:


> sehr gut, ich schaffs vermutlich auch erst um 13 uhr...




Bei mir wirds wohl eher 14.00 Uhr..


----------



## DerC (23. März 2013)

Macht was ihr wollt, heute Berch und ballern ist nix, wird wegen Speiseeis voll sein, die sind um 0800 angefangen und geht bis Nachmittags....

Ach ja, falls einer nen Stumpy testen will, kann meins haben, ist auf meinen Namen reserviert ...und die Bikes kommen soweit ich weiß von Speci selber und nicht vom Bartz. Macht ja auch mehr Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (23. März 2013)

ich hab heute nach 2 Fahrten abgebrochen, ging garnicht
Bin ne kleine Runde transpiriert. Das ging besser


----------



## DerC (23. März 2013)

Nils82 schrieb:


> ich hab heute nach 2 Fahrten abgebrochen, ging garnicht
> Bin ne kleine Runde transpiriert. Das ging besser


 

Hab ich doch gesagt....hättse die Gunst der Stunde mal genutzt um ein anständiges Bike zu fahren....


Und nein Holger, Norco war nicht da....


----------



## TDisbike (24. März 2013)

Nils82 schrieb:


> ich hab heute nach 2 Fahrten abgebrochen, ging garnicht
> Bin ne kleine Runde transpiriert. Das ging besser



Schade, dann haben wir uns verpasst, war erst kurz vor 2 da und bin mit Mudschlucker gefahren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. März 2013)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Schade, dann haben wir uns verpasst, war erst kurz vor 2 da und bin mit Mudschlucker gefahren


Und es war echt cool, dank Wetscream gings wies Katzenpoppen,

nur die Jungs vom Speiseeis haben Ihre Bikes mit so Schwalbe CC-Schluppen präsentiert, da hat es sich wirklich nicht gelohnt sich sone Karbonschleuder mal anzutun...


----------



## chaz (25. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Und nein Holger, Norco war nicht da....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. März 2013)

Watt is mit morgen oder Mittwoch-Tour ???


----------



## indian66 (25. März 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt is mit morgen oder Mittwoch-Tour ???



Hab die MonsterHustenRüsselpest


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. März 2013)

Ich glaub dieses Jahr erwischt es auch wirklich jeden!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## indian66 (25. März 2013)

Daanköö!


----------



## chaz (26. März 2013)

@tom: Gute Besserung! @Muddy: Ich bin wohl noch 2-3 Tage raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> @_tom_: Gute Besserung! @_Muddy_: Ich bin wohl noch 2-3 Tage raus.


Jo ,

lass die Pelle noch was ruhen...

war echt schön heute, wer kann sollte morgen ne Tour machen, Betonhart und schnell der Boden, macht richtig Laune und ist mal nicht anstrengend, nur nach Herdecke würd ich nicht fahren, die Seebrücke am Köppchenwerk ist gesperrt und man muß um den See rum fahren


----------



## DerC (26. März 2013)

War heute auch unterwegs , Boden war echt geil !!!
Leider wurden uns am GolfplatzTrail viele Stämme in den Weg gelegt..... Grrrrrrt


----------



## LenneBiker (27. März 2013)

Hallo ihrs,

wie wäre es mal am WE mit einer Aplerbecker Tour ?

das Ruhrgebiets Marathon vom ASC steht vor der Tour, verschiedene Streckenpläne von 2011 könnte man mal abfahren

http://www.ruhrgebiets-marathon.de/


----------



## reeferman3000 (27. März 2013)

Hey ho....
und ein ganz herzliches TAch an den Chaz Schatz 
Glaub der einzige der mich hier noch persönl. kennt.

Nee , also sind die da nochmal mit schwerem Gerät am Berch durchgeggagen. Als ich zuletzt da war waren alle Lines (rechts, mitte, links) nicht bis unten durchziehbar unterbrechung oder halt einfach nicht bis ganz unten fahrbar. Sieht bestimmt so ähnlich aus aber haben die dann dort Stämme eingesammelt so dass wieder mehr PLatz zum schaufeln usw. ist? Nicht so vuiele Hindernisse ausm Weg zu räumen und überbauen sind ???






  Das war doch irgendwie klar, dass die da noch nicht ganz durch sind.
Yep war klar nur die Frage ob das sich als gut oder schlecht rausstellt? 
Mehr kaputt dafürr aber mehr Platz um Dinge wieder komplett zu bauen?
Oer einfach nur noch mehr kaputt zund alle shit ???? 

Check grad nicht ganz Berg ist klar was datt ist und Trash auch 
Aber was ist den der Ofen ????? Check ich grad ncith andere Seite Trashtrck oder what ....!!!!!!
 Wie siehts aus mal mit nahc bochum zum Biken ???? Kallwess ??
Greets


----------



## toje (28. März 2013)

Juuunge, geiler Post!!!  Freunde hat der Holger, nicht Schlecht!!!


----------



## indian66 (28. März 2013)

lol


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. März 2013)

Jemand morgen biken ?


----------



## DerC (28. März 2013)

Und ich dacht ich wär zu oft abgestiegen .... ;-)
Holgi, bring den mal mit zum spielen 
Läuft hier ja wieder ....


----------



## hugecarl (28. März 2013)

der reeferman ist eigentlich ganz nett, und redet gott sei dank auch nicht so wie er schreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (29. März 2013)

Hoffentlich  ;-)
...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. März 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Hoffentlich  ;-)
> ...


Werd jetzt gleich mal zum Berch, den Boden nutzen solange er noch hart ist!!

vorgestern war die Strecke wie geshaped.


----------



## TDisbike (29. März 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jemand morgen biken ?



nä heute schaff ich nech, aber morgen ab 14-15 uhr wollte ich ballern gehen... wer Lust? location noch offen...


----------



## Nils82 (29. März 2013)

Heute dann noch ne Tour? 13 Uhr bei Krämer?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. März 2013)

Nö bei dem Boden lieber ballern.....


----------



## TDisbike (29. März 2013)

Ok, wie schauts dann aus Samstag, 14 Uhr, ballern am...

[ ] berch
[ ] kalw
[ ] KSiep
[ ] ____________

bitte ausfüllen! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDisbike (30. März 2013)

OK, die Wahl ist auf kalli 14:30 gefallen falls sich wer anschliessen mag.


----------



## DerC (30. März 2013)

Kann mir einer von den Damen am Montag mit nem Satz wetties aushelfen ? Meine Frau will das kleine Große ausführen und ihr fehlen leider die passenden Schuhe....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. März 2013)

Hey jemand morgen auf dem Rad unterwegs, oder stecken alle noch in Ihren Karnickel Bauten so zu Ostern..?


----------



## DerC (31. März 2013)

Morgen Warstein


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. März 2013)

Im Schnee??


----------



## DerC (31. März 2013)

Mir egal, die haben auf und ich hab mal Bock auf was anderes


----------



## hugecarl (31. März 2013)

Äh, kleine theoretische Frage: Das linke Pedal hat doch Linksgewinde und das rechte Rechtsgewinde oder?


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2013)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Äh, kleine theoretische Frage: Das linke Pedal hat doch Linksgewinde und das rechte Rechtsgewinde oder?



jupp


----------



## hugecarl (31. März 2013)

Ahh, danke... hab das linke Pedal jetz gut festgeknallt..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. April 2013)

Werd jetzt mal zum Berch, noch jemand am Start bei dem Kaiserwetter ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (2. April 2013)

Morgen Nachmittag jemand Bock auf Ballern???


----------



## DerC (2. April 2013)

Ich !!!!!!! Wo???


----------



## DerC (2. April 2013)

Also wenn dann Berch, Frau will mit


----------



## toje (2. April 2013)

ab wann könnt ihr denn???


----------



## DerC (2. April 2013)

toje schrieb:


> ab wann könnt ihr denn???


 
Ab wann willste denn ????


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. April 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ab wann willste denn ????


Also wenn ichs schaffe , dann so gegen 17.00 uhr, ist saugeiler Boden, war heut zu Fuß am Berch, hoffe meine Blessuren sind bis morgen besser..


----------



## toje (2. April 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Also wenn ichs schaffe , dann so gegen 17.00 uhr, ist saugeiler Boden, war heut zu Fuß am Berch, hoffe meine Blessuren sind bis morgen besser..




was hast du denn wieder gemacht??? tztztz


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. April 2013)

toje schrieb:


> was hast du denn wieder gemacht??? tztztz



Unkonzentriert und mit falschem Reifen über ein steiles Wurzelfeld knallen , kann auch mal in die Hose gehen....


----------



## DerC (3. April 2013)

Haste wieder ein auf C gemacht woll??!! 
Es gibt nur den Einen C ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. April 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Es gibt nur den Einen C ;-)


Der reicht ja auch vollkommen, ne?!
Hatte heute so an eine kleine Pumpung gedacht....


----------



## Lazy (4. April 2013)

die tage wer am berch am ballern? ich bin heiß und mag mal testen, wie das mit nem schlecht gelaunten boxxer so läuft


----------



## Lazy (4. April 2013)

chaz: das barby-bike (und direkt unsere barby damit geärgert  )


----------



## DerC (4. April 2013)

Heute wieder, so ab 1530 ;-)
Aber diesmal komm ich ohne wetties hehehe


----------



## chaz (4. April 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> die tage wer am berch am ballern? ich bin heiß und mag mal testen, wie das mit nem schlecht gelaunten boxxer so läuft



Das Ding ist aber mal sowas von gut gelaunt.
Das Barbie-Bike ist ja mal was hässlich.


----------



## Lazy (4. April 2013)

jetzt wollte ich deine boxxer als fiese DH waffe anpreisen und du entzerrst das. toll !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (4. April 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Barbie-Bike ist ja mal was hässlich.



Ist ja auch ein Bergamont...


----------



## Nils82 (4. April 2013)

Bin am WE wohl wieder am Berch. Vorsicht, den rechten Sprung nach der Wegquerung nicht zu schnell springen, sonst knallt man mit zu viel tempo in die kurze Senke danach. Ist nicht gut habs getestet.


----------



## DerC (5. April 2013)

Joooooonge geiles Wetter heute, gut dass ich gestern schon am Ofen war.
Heiliger geiler Boden und endlich wieder Sommerreifen 
Gut dass es jetzt wieder regnet und somit wünsche ich dem Langen und seinem Verfolger viel Spass mit den Wetties


----------



## DerC (5. April 2013)

Fast vergessen

TACH die Damen


----------



## Nils82 (5. April 2013)

Fährt heute wer?


----------



## indian66 (5. April 2013)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Fährt heute wer?



Nöö
Aber wasn mit morgen?
Die Rüsselpest muss mal ausgetrieben werden


----------



## DerC (5. April 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Nöö
> Aber wasn mit morgen?
> Die Rüsselpest muss mal ausgetrieben werden


 
Morgen wollten der Lange und sein Verfolger touren, ich bin ab ca 14.00 zum ballern am Berch


----------



## DerGraue (5. April 2013)

Tach auch ich wollte morgen auch mal zum Berg muss mal langsam was tun


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. April 2013)

DerGraue schrieb:


> Tach auch ich wollte morgen auch mal zum Berg muss mal langsam was tun


Jawollski...
Dafür !!!


----------



## Lazy (5. April 2013)

der schwerter und ich warn grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. April 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> der schwerter und ich warn grad


Na und ?

Ist das ne Ausrede für morgen?
Hä?


----------



## DerC (5. April 2013)

Und issa wieder hingefallen ??? ;-)


----------



## Lazy (6. April 2013)

ne aber ich fast. erstmal hat die robbe mich so erschreckt, dass ich fast vom rad gefallen wär und die boxxer hätt mich fast abgeworfen.
muss heut noch am steuersatz beigehen. daher bin ich heute raus. wäre morgen nochmal zum berg. aber da seid ihr ja auswärts, wie man sich so im wald erzählt


----------



## indian66 (6. April 2013)

Geiles Wetter auch wieder heute...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. April 2013)

Hier schneizzz:kotz:


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. April 2013)

Werd jetzt gleich mal zum Berch, noch jemand am Start ???


----------



## indian66 (8. April 2013)

Moin die Damen!
Heute Jemand im Wald?
Ich muss nochmal raus vorm Regen,
um 17:00 ab Krämer?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. April 2013)

Jemand morgen 17.20 Uhr Toürchen ? 
ab Kremer..., falls es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet...


----------



## indian66 (9. April 2013)

kann frühestens ab 18:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. April 2013)

Isch bin da mal raus für heude, Leude.


----------



## DerC (10. April 2013)

Dito
Wenn dann Freitag


----------



## indian66 (12. April 2013)

und?
es ist Freitag....


----------



## indian66 (12. April 2013)

Na schön, morgen ist Samstag.
Fahre morgen auf jeden Fall ne Runde.
Angepeilt ist 13:00 ab Krämer wenn keinen nen besseren Vorschlag macht.


----------



## indian66 (13. April 2013)

was'n los hier? 
Die Sooooonnnne scheint!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. April 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> was'n los hier?
> Die Sooooonnnne scheint!


Werd vielleicht mal so gegen 17.00 Uhr zum Berch muss erst den Garten 
in Angriff nehmen..

Will zufällig jemand was bei CRC bestellen??

Hab 20 Pfund Gutscheine, die ich ab 75 Pfund einlösen kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. April 2013)

Hey war wieder schön am Berch...nochn paar Pfützen aber ansonsten geiler Boden!
..ach ja die rechte Line hat jetzt noch einen Jump am Ende mehr...


----------



## Lazy (14. April 2013)

miiist! und ich war heut nur links und linkser


----------



## Lazy (15. April 2013)

samstag/sonntag wer am ofen?


----------



## indian66 (16. April 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> samstag/sonntag wer am ofen?


datt is noch sooo lange hin 
Watt is denn mit Mittwoch, enduration?


----------



## chaz (17. April 2013)

Isch bin da mal raus für heudde!


----------



## indian66 (17. April 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Isch bin da mal raus für heudde!



woher nur wusste ich das


----------



## chaz (17. April 2013)

War ja gezz 2 Tage pumpen, ne?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. April 2013)

Wollte ab 16-00 Uhr mal zum Berch, oder ist heute Endurotour angesagt ? (bin heut erst aus München zurückgekommen)


----------



## indian66 (17. April 2013)

Ich kann leider erst ab 18:00 ne (kurze) endurierung einlegen...


chaz schrieb:


> War ja gezz 2 Tage pumpen, ne?!


nich immer nur abpumpen, auch mal kurbeln


----------



## chaz (17. April 2013)

Frag mal den Schwerter wie anstrengend das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (17. April 2013)

soooo schwer is so'n Weissbierglas nu auch nich


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. April 2013)

Leiden `n bischen spät...da werd ich mal heute down-that-motherf**in`hill!


----------



## indian66 (17. April 2013)

viieel Spass!!


----------



## Lazy (17. April 2013)

sa: wittn berchab
so: ofn berchab


----------



## DerC (20. April 2013)

Heute mal nach Schwelm und morgen Warstein


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. April 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> viieel Spass!!


Jo war gut , so langsam sitzt die neue Jumpline, habt Ihr eigentlich Startplätze für Warstein ? , irgendwie hab ich die Anmeldung verpasst..


----------



## indian66 (20. April 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo war gut , so langsam sitzt die neue Jumpline, habt Ihr eigentlich Startplätze für Warstein ? , irgendwie hab ich die Anmeldung verpasst..



ich auch


----------



## toje (20. April 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo war gut , so langsam sitzt die neue Jumpline, habt Ihr eigentlich Startplätze für Warstein ? , irgendwie hab ich die Anmeldung verpasst..




du kannst meinen startplatz haben.ich habe es voll verballert, dachte das rennen ist nächstes we.morgen muss ich leider arbeiten.


----------



## DerC (20. April 2013)

Du bist so ein Vollhorst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. April 2013)

toje schrieb:


> du kannst meinen startplatz haben.ich habe es voll verballert, dachte das rennen ist nächstes we.morgen muss ich leider arbeiten.


Sorry,

habs auch nicht mehr geschafft, war mir jetzt einfach zu kurzfristig,

.....


----------



## DerC (22. April 2013)

das war soooooooooooooooooooo geil 
Die neue/alte Downhillstrecke macht Endspass, den neuen Freeride hab ich gerstern nicht getestet...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. April 2013)

Und ?

Alle abgeledert??

Wollte morgen nach Applebeach, ne runde pumpen, jemand dabei?


----------



## chaz (23. April 2013)

Pumpen ja. Abba nich in Applebeach!


----------



## DerC (23. April 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Pumpen ja. Abba nich in Applebeach!


 
keinebilderkeinebilderkeinebilderkeinebilderkeinebilder


----------



## chaz (23. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. April 2013)

Morgen Berch rocken?

Wille Rosen kaufen?


----------



## BenderB (24. April 2013)

Tach MÃ¤nners!
Bin derzeit schwer ausgelastet mit nicht-bike-spezifischem Zeuch.
Versuche aber am Samstag mal auf den Downhiller zu kommen.
Evtl. jemand Lust auf Warstein am Sa? 
Oder ballern da schon alle nach und dann in WiBe?
Groetjes â¥


----------



## DerC (24. April 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Morgen Berch rocken?
> 
> Wille Rosen kaufen?


 
Bin ab ca 17.30 da, vorher wird's nix


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. April 2013)

okay!


----------



## DerC (27. April 2013)

Guten Morgen die Damen 

Hat jemand von Euch ne 9Fach Kassette 12-36 sowie ein 32er oder 33er KB mit 104er LK ???
Auch erstmal leihweise, muss da mal was probieren


----------



## indian66 (27. April 2013)

Nich schon wieder, 12-36 9 fach gibbet nur gebastelt.


----------



## DerC (27. April 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Nich schon wieder, 12-36 9 fach gibbet nur gebastelt.


 
Sicher ???? 

Stimmt, bei Shimpanse den alten Bastelladen 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Kassette/Kassette-9-fach-Deore-CS-HG61-9.html

Du alte Rennrad-Assel


----------



## indian66 (27. April 2013)

Hasse recht, 12-36 gibbet, (ich meinte 11-36)
aber wer kommt mit 12 aus?


----------



## chaz (29. April 2013)

Hatta immer noch, du Vogel.


----------



## indian66 (29. April 2013)

Tach auch!
Heute radelung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (29. April 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Hatta immer noch, du Vogel.


 
Hasiiiiiii
Na egal, jetzt ahb ich alles neu bestellt, war grad ausverkauf bei BMO 

@all

Moin die damen, Radeln bin ich bis Donnerstag raus, außer Mittwoch, da gehts nach Willingen oder Winterberg


----------



## indian66 (30. April 2013)

Tach auch!
Heute endurierung?


----------



## DerC (30. April 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> Heute endurierung?


 
siehe oben


----------



## Lazy (30. April 2013)

hmm pumpen wäre ma was. das kleine ei beim apfel is doof und der trem is gerockt ... uarg lohnt der park chaz?


----------



## HeavyMG (30. April 2013)

am sonntag geht es mit der bahn nach willingen... es sind noch 2-3 plätze auf dem ticket frei!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Mai 2013)

Jemand heute am Ofen?


----------



## indian66 (1. Mai 2013)

Grad dran vorbeigekommen.
Jede menge Kinder da, u.a mit schwerem Gerät (Rockrider) 
Is reichlich ruhig hier...alle noch im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, hier geht ja garnix mehr.....


----------



## Lazy (2. Mai 2013)

muddi samstag wäre ich wohl dabei. der graue erzählte da was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Mai 2013)

Jo,

leider kann ich nicht mehr , fahr mit meiner Holden für ein paar Tage weg..., hätte aber Lust nächste Woche Freitag , am Brückentag mal nach Winterberg, die Saison einläuten, jemand Bock ???


----------



## DerC (2. Mai 2013)

Nee, keine Lust 6 Std im Lift anzustehen. Wasn mit Malmedy ?


----------



## Suicide Ridah (3. Mai 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Nee, keine Lust 6 Std im Lift anzustehen. Wasn mit Malmedy ?



Was mit Ebberg?


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Mai 2013)

Sonntag bin ich in Willingen, falls jemand Interesse hat mich mal wieder zu sehen 

PS: Hat einer von euch nen AM/Enduro zu verÃ¤uÃern? Mein AM wurde mir vor 2 Tagen geklaut. Preis um die 1500â¬ - 1800â¬, vielleicht weiÃ auch einer, dass bei Reuber oder nem anderen HÃ¤ndler was rum steht.

Commencal Meta, Lapierre Spicy, Specialized Enduro, Norco Range oder sowas in der Art


----------



## Lazy (3. Mai 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> leider kann ich nicht mehr , fahr mit meiner Holden für ein paar Tage weg..., hätte aber Lust nächste Woche Freitag , am Brückentag mal nach Winterberg, die Saison einläuten, jemand Bock ???



schade, aber dir viel spaß.
hm freitag wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch raus


----------



## hugecarl (4. Mai 2013)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich in Willingen, falls jemand Interesse hat mich mal wieder zu sehen
> 
> PS: Hat einer von euch nen AM/Enduro zu veräußern? Mein AM wurde mir vor 2 Tagen geklaut. Preis um die 1500 - 1800, vielleicht weiß auch einer, dass bei Reuber oder nem anderen Händler was rum steht.
> 
> Commencal Meta, Lapierre Spicy, Specialized Enduro, Norco Range oder sowas in der Art



hab gehört coole leute fahrn jetzt evo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils82 (4. Mai 2013)

Bikepark hätte ich auch mal wieder bock drauf, Freitag geht aber nicht, da lieg ich noch im Koma


----------



## indian66 (9. Mai 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> leider kann ich nicht mehr , fahr mit meiner Holden für ein paar Tage weg..., hätte aber Lust nächste Woche Freitag , am Brückentag mal nach Winterberg, die Saison einläuten, jemand Bock ???



Hey Wetter passt ja für morgen.
Hätte auch Bock auf Wibe.
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## DerC (9. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hey Wetter passt ja für morgen.
> Hätte auch Bock auf Wibe.
> Wie siehts aus?


 
Sorry, wenn dann eher Samstag und Willingen.  Wibe kannste Erfahrungsgemäß ne Woche vor den Dirtmasters knicken.... Erstens megavoll wegen Training und Vorbereitungen und so.....


----------



## indian66 (9. Mai 2013)

Aber Sa gibbet Sauwetter


----------



## DerC (9. Mai 2013)

Morgen fährt keiner , alle Samstag ;-)


----------



## indian66 (9. Mai 2013)

Fahr' ich halt morgen UND sa


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Mai 2013)

Hey,

bin grade erst aus dem bajuwarischen Ausland zurück, 

der C könnte recht haben mit Vorbereitungen in Wibe...

Samstag solls ziemlich mies werden, wie wärs mal wieder mit Kalwes morgen ???
oder Alternativ Warstein..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Mai 2013)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Bikepark hätte ich auch mal wieder bock drauf, Freitag geht aber nicht, da lieg ich noch im Koma




Wie ???

ich dachte das heisst Vater-tag  und nicht Junggesellen-tag !


----------



## indian66 (10. Mai 2013)

Jo Warstein wär auch nett! 
Wann denn starten?


----------



## DerC (10. Mai 2013)

moin die Damen, da ja der Verfolger keine Zeit mehr hat wünsche ich Euch nun einen schönen Brückentag und ein feines weekend 
  @indian

morgen gehts nach Willingen, wollten so um 0900-0930 los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Mai 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> moin die Damen, da ja der Verfolger keine Zeit mehr hat wünsche ich Euch nun einen schönen Brückentag und ein feines weekend
> @_indian_
> 
> morgen gehts nach Willingen, wollten so um 0900-0930 los




Dann pack aber nen Fallschirm ein , hier ist es schon so windig , dass Du da morgen besser nicht vom Boden abheben solltest..


----------



## indian66 (13. Mai 2013)

Heute Jemand unterwechs?
(Im Wald)


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Mai 2013)

Moinsen, ich war mal gestern mitm Enduro anner AS, links kann man ja vergessen, nach der ersten Kurve Harvester Spuren und alles voll mit Bäumen, wirklich alles voll, kreuz und quer.
Rechts die beiden Strecken kann man gut fahren, aber sehr weicher Waldboden

TT liegen oben 5 Bäume die direkt in die Strecke gefällt wurden. Dann bin ich einmal runter und der Förster kam von der Straße hoch und meinte, dass das ja verboten sei etc. Und zu dieser Jahreszeit die Rehkids aufgeschreckt werden und er in den letzen Wochen schon 5 von der Straße kratzen musste.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Mai 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich war mal gestern mitm Enduro anner AS, links kann man ja vergessen, nach der ersten Kurve Harvester Spuren und alles voll mit Bäumen, wirklich alles voll, kreuz und quer.
> Rechts die beiden Strecken kann man gut fahren, aber sehr weicher Waldboden
> 
> TT liegen oben 5 Bäume die direkt in die Strecke gefällt wurden. Dann bin ich einmal runter und der Förster kam von der Straße hoch und meinte, dass das ja verboten sei etc. Und zu dieser Jahreszeit die Rehkids aufgeschreckt werden und er in den letzen Wochen schon 5 von der Straße kratzen musste.




Jo die haben da gut Bäume rausgeholt, sieht fast aus wie letztes Jahr am Ofen, hab heut auch mal wieder ne Runde gedreht und leider schmerzlich gemerkt , dass ich in letzter zeit zu wenig Touren fahre (ächz !)


----------



## indian66 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich frag' in letzter Zeit nur ungern:
Heute Jemand Bock auf Wald?
egal ob fr dh oder sonstwas.


----------



## DerC (16. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich frag' in letzter Zeit nur ungern:
> Heute Jemand Bock auf Wald?
> egal ob fr dh oder sonstwas.


 
Moinsen.... würde ich spontan entscheiden, kommt auf Wetter an.... außerdem bin ich heute ausm Nachtdienst gekommen


----------



## indian66 (16. Mai 2013)

Wenigstens etwas...


----------



## toje (16. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich frag' in letzter Zeit nur ungern:
> Heute Jemand Bock auf Wald?
> egal ob fr dh oder sonstwas.



wieso, verstehe ich gar net!!!  wie wo was hast du denn vor???


----------



## indian66 (16. Mai 2013)

Kommste, zeig ich Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (16. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kommste, zeig ich Dir


kommt nur mir das so vor, dass das aus dem Mund von Tom wesentlich ungefährlicher klingt, als wenn chaz oder Toje das gesagt hätten?


----------



## indian66 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ja auch lieb 
Ausserdem, was machst'n Du hier??
Und guck ich raus, bin ich raus für heute


----------



## BenderB (16. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ausserdem, was machst'n Du hier??


Wie?? Watt?? Habe ich etwa einen Platzverweis bekommen?


----------



## toje (16. Mai 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> kommt nur mir das so vor, dass das aus dem Mund von Tom wesentlich ungefährlicher klingt, als wenn chaz oder Toje das gesagt hätten?




wer bist denn du???


----------



## BenderB (16. Mai 2013)

toje schrieb:


> wer bist denn du???


Dein schlimmster Alptraum muhahahaharr hr hr


----------



## indian66 (16. Mai 2013)

Endlich mal wieder was los hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (16. Mai 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Dein schlimmster Alptraum muhahahaharr hr hr



rein optisch jetzt, oder wie meinen???


----------



## BenderB (17. Mai 2013)

toje schrieb:


> rein optisch jetzt, oder wie meinen???


ja sicher, weil Du vor Neid nicht schlafen können wirst


----------



## toje (17. Mai 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> ja sicher, weil Du vor Neid nicht schlafen können wirst



hasse ein neues radel, oder wat???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Mai 2013)

Hey hey , 

HAT irgendjemand vor nach Wibe zu fahren am Wochenende zum Dirtmasters ???


----------



## DerC (18. Mai 2013)

Ja morgen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Mai 2013)

Wann wolltste los??


----------



## DerC (18. Mai 2013)

So gegen 900


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Mai 2013)

Ächz,

ich glaube das schaff ich nich aufm Sonntag...


----------



## DerC (18. Mai 2013)

Ok , dann halb neun


----------



## Exxun (18. Mai 2013)

Hätte noch Jmd n Platz morgen von dirtmasters zurück ins Ruhrgebiet?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (18. Mai 2013)

Schick mir mal Deine Nr per PM, vielleicht ja. Weiß aber noch nicht wann wir zurückfahren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Mai 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ok , dann halb neun


Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht mitgefahren....

Wir hatten ne geile Tour durch Wittens/Herdeckes Wälder ,

war richtig schöööön..


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2013)

Jemand bock auf endurierung um 1700 beim Krämer?


----------



## indian66 (22. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jemand bock auf endurierung um 1700 beim Krämer?



Heute? :keks:


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Heute? :keks:


Sorry wir waren gestern, hatte aber nich auf den Rechner geguckt....


----------



## indian66 (24. Mai 2013)

Dann 


indian66 schrieb:


> Heute? :keks:


Nochmal?


----------



## toje (24. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dann
> 
> Nochmal?



Morgen!!!


----------



## indian66 (24. Mai 2013)

toje schrieb:


> Morgen!!!



Jaaaa in Willingen!
Kommse mit!


----------



## indian66 (27. Mai 2013)

toje schrieb:


> Morgen!!!



heute?
1700?
Krämer?

ich fahr sowieso wieder alleine...egal, kann ich halt so schnell fahren wie ich will  und muss nich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (27. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> heute?
> 1700?
> Krämer?
> 
> ich fahr sowieso wieder alleine...egal, kann ich halt so schnell fahren wie ich will  und muss nich warten.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> heute?
> 1700?
> Krämer?
> 
> ich fahr sowieso wieder alleine...egal, kann ich halt so schnell fahren wie ich will  und muss nich warten.


Mussa nich..hatte Spasse gemacht....


----------



## indian66 (27. Mai 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mussa nich..hatte Spasse gemacht....



Jasia! Aber sowas von!


----------



## toje (29. Mai 2013)

am so. mal rudel-ballern alle mann???scheiss auf`s wetter!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Mai 2013)

toje schrieb:


> am so. mal rudel-ballern alle mann???scheiss auf`s wetter!!!


Wann?? morgen????


----------



## indian66 (30. Mai 2013)

Also heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (30. Mai 2013)

am so. ihr vögel.heute tour... um 13uhr geht es beim arne los!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2013)

Also wann denn getz und wo ?

Berch heute 13.00 Uhr???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2013)

toje schrieb:


> am so. ihr vögel.heute tour... um 13uhr geht es beim arne los!!!




Hä?

Ich dacht mal Ballern...???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2013)

Also auf Tour hab ich heut keine Lust, werd gleich mal an den Berch und ein bischen bergabfahren, so ab 13.00 Uhr..


----------



## toje (30. Mai 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Ich dacht mal Ballern...???



junge, is heute sonntach????wer lesen kann...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2013)

Immer diese beknackten Abkürzungen...die überliest man doch...außerdem ist heute so ne Art Sonntag..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Mai 2013)

Sollen wir nicht mal am Sonntag nach Willingen ???


----------



## DerC (30. Mai 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sollen wir nicht mal am Sonntag nach Willingen ???


 
Samstag geht's nach Willingen,wenn ich bis dahin meine Seuche los bin


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Juni 2013)

Heute Gedern,down that motherf*ckin hill???


----------



## indian66 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr heute bisschen im Wald rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. Juni 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute bisschen im Wald rum.



welcher wald? und wann?
drück dich bitte nicht so präzise aus

ich atme heute, jemand dabei?


----------



## indian66 (4. Juni 2013)

Sonst fragt ja auch keiner.
1700 ab krämer ?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. Juni 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Sonst fragt ja auch keiner.
> 1700 ab krämer ?



ich will Sonne, fahre wahrscheinlich früher


----------



## indian66 (4. Juni 2013)

Vieel Spass!


----------



## BenderB (7. Juni 2013)

Tach Ihr Nasen!
Wer ist eigentlich am Sonntach alles bei diesem DH-Rennen Ecke Wetter am Start?
Grüße!!

P.S.: B2Run gestern erfolgreich bestanden, ab jetzt geht es wieder mehr aufs Bike - hell yeah!!


----------



## DerC (7. Juni 2013)

Morgen jemand nach Willingen ?


----------



## indian66 (7. Juni 2013)

Mönsch, haste 'n Abo da?


----------



## DerC (7. Juni 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mönsch, haste 'n Abo da?


 
 Das Roadgap aufm DH wartet auf uns


----------



## indian66 (7. Juni 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Das Roadgap aufm DH wartet auf uns



Hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Juni 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Tach Ihr Nasen!
> Wer ist eigentlich am Sonntach alles bei diesem DH-Rennen Ecke Wetter am Start?
> Grüße!!
> 
> P.S.: B2Run gestern erfolgreich bestanden, ab jetzt geht es wieder mehr aufs Bike - hell yeah!!




Yo heute so ab 13.00 Uhr !


----------



## BenderB (10. Juni 2013)

Jo!!
Hat doch total Bock gemacht heute!
IBC konvertiert das Video noch, aber wenn es fertig ist, sollte es hier zu finden sein:


Gutes Nächtle!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Juni 2013)

Chick das....


----------



## BenderB (10. Juni 2013)

merci


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Juni 2013)

Watt lose am Wochenende ??


----------



## indian66 (14. Juni 2013)

Ka, was denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (15. Juni 2013)

Und, watt geht denn nu?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Juni 2013)

Wollte jetzt gleich mal ein bischen am Ofen rumhühnern


----------



## outdooralex (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Nachbarn...

Wollt mich mal vorstellen hier, da ich neu in der Gegend bin und gerne Anschluss zu Bikern finden würde 

Die  hat mich von Berlin nach Herne verschlagen und ich rätsel noch, wo und mit wem man hier am Besten rumheizen kann 


Bin relativ fit, zeitlich flexibel, hab einen VW-Bus am Start, seit 20 Jahren auf dem MTB unterwegs und für jeden Spaß zu haben... sei es CC, Touren, Bikeparks und sogar auch mal auf dem Rennrad 


Freue mich über gemeinsame Tourenvorschläge
cheers Alex


----------



## BenderB (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Alex!
Na, dass muss ja ein heißer Feger sein, wenn Du quasi freiwillig von Berlin nach Herne ziehst 
Aber herzlich willkommen!


----------



## outdooralex (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Bender!



BenderB schrieb:


> Na, dass muss ja ein heißer Feger sein, wenn Du quasi freiwillig von Berlin nach Herne ziehst



in der Tat


----------



## indian66 (17. Juni 2013)

outdooralex schrieb:


> Hey Bender!
> 
> 
> 
> in der Tat



Mitbringen den Feger, dann gibts Trails zu sehen


----------



## BenderB (17. Juni 2013)

Ahahahahaha, Du alter Stelzbock 
Wird diese Woche rumgerollt? Vielleicht mal am Do?


----------



## indian66 (17. Juni 2013)

Morgen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Juni 2013)

Jo,

lass mal im Auge behalten das !


----------



## indian66 (17. Juni 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> lass mal im Auge behalten das !



Fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Juni 2013)

Kommando zurück ,

hab morgen Hochzeitstag, das hätt ins Auge gehen können..


----------



## indian66 (17. Juni 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kommando zurück ,
> 
> hab morgen Hochzeitstag, das hätt ins Auge gehen können..



Ooooh das kenn' ich. Gefahr erkannt Gefahr gebannt


----------



## DerC (18. Juni 2013)

Bin gleich nach'm Dienst ne Runde aufm Bock, Mittwoch ballern in WiBeððð


----------



## indian66 (18. Juni 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Bin gleich nach'm Dienst ne Runde aufm Bock, Mittwoch ballern in WiBeððð



Wenns unbedingt sein muss, fahr ich auch mit Dir


----------



## BenderB (18. Juni 2013)

@DerC:
guck mal, was die mit 'Deinem' Roadgap gemacht haben (bei 1:24):
solche Pussies :lol


----------



## DerC (18. Juni 2013)

Tsssss, wenns sein muss. NÃ¶ danke, auf Mitleid bin ich nicht mehr angewiesen ð
War aber sehr geil heut morgen


----------



## indian66 (18. Juni 2013)

Heut Abend auch


----------



## BenderB (20. Juni 2013)

ich wollte heute ne Runde drehen, aber irgendwer hat auf einmal das Licht draußen ausgemacht!!


----------



## indian66 (20. Juni 2013)

Is wieder an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (21. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht jemand (der/die/das nicht wasserscheu ist) Lust getz gleich ne schöne Tour zu fahren?


----------



## indian66 (21. Juni 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Vielleicht jemand (der/die/das nicht wasserscheu ist) Lust getz gleich ne schöne Tour zu fahren?



zu spät gesehen :8 ...


----------



## BenderB (21. Juni 2013)

macht nix, am Einstieg vom Kaiser Wilhelm runter ist mir der Schaltzug gerissen und die Tour war ganz schnell vorbei


----------



## BenderB (23. Juni 2013)

Tach die Damen!
Habe am Freitag gesehen, dass beim Kaiser Wilhem Denkmal jetzt beide Abfahrten gesperrt sind. Ist da nochmal was runtergekommen? Oder kann man die noch beide fahren? Ich musste dann ja wegen des gerissenen Schaltzuges umdrehen und habe es nicht mehr ausprobieren können... Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## DerC (24. Juni 2013)

Kannste runter, ist nur noch reine VorsichtsmaÃnahme zum Schutz der FuÃgÃ¤nger ....










.....vor uns ðððððð


----------



## BenderB (24. Juni 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Kannste runter, ist nur noch reine VorsichtsmaÃnahme zum Schutz der FuÃgÃ¤nger ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
yeah, vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (24. Juni 2013)

Achso, noch ne Frage:
Kann man den Umwerfer hinten irgendwie einfach auf einen (mittleren) Gang festsetzen, wenn der Schaltzug gerissen ist? Wäre echt praktisch.


----------



## indian66 (24. Juni 2013)

Dat Dingen heißt Schaltwerk und Du kannst 'n Ast ins Parallelogramm stecken ( mit nem bisschen Geschick, also vergiss es und fahr auf dem letzten Gang, oder nimm nen Ersatzzug mit  )


----------



## BenderB (24. Juni 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dat Dingen heißt Schaltwerk und Du kannst 'n Ast ins Parallelogramm stecken ( mit nem bisschen Geschick, also vergiss es und fahr auf dem letzten Gang, oder nimm nen Ersatzzug mit  )



Ja, JETZT habe ich nen Ersatzzug... Schlaumüller, ähhh -meier


----------



## indian66 (25. Juni 2013)

Heute Jemand Bock auf Türchen?
17:00 ab Krämer


----------



## BenderB (25. Juni 2013)

Endlich mal wieder jemand der hier ein Türchen startet! 
Blöderweise habe ich ne Entzündung an der Wade und erfahre erst morgen, ob ich wieder sporten darf.
Andererseits überlege ich schon, ob ich nicht einfach trotzdem mitkomme. Meine letzten beiden "Touren" waren echt ein Totalausfall 
Willst Du es hart, lang und schmutzig, oder eher gemächlich?
Ich melde mich nochmal, zur Not per WhatsApp!


----------



## indian66 (25. Juni 2013)

Türchen halt, wie immer und mit alles 
Mal abgesehen davon bin ich eig.der Einzige der seit Monaten Touren ansagt : heul:


----------



## BenderB (25. Juni 2013)

ich gelobe Besserung 
für heute bin ich allerdings doch raus...
falls Du fährst: viel Spaß!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Juni 2013)

Ich würd morgen mal gern wieder, aber gemächlich, muss meinen Flügel nochn bischen schonen !


----------



## toje (25. Juni 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich würd morgen mal gern wieder, aber gemächlich, muss meinen Flügel nochn bischen schonen !



da issa dabei!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Juni 2013)

Töfte !

17.00 Uhr ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Juni 2013)

toje schrieb:


> da issa dabei!!!


Wie war denn der Urlaub , alle heil geblieben ??


----------



## indian66 (25. Juni 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Töfte !
> 
> 17.00 Uhr ??



Dann muss ich ja englisch blaumachen


----------



## toje (26. Juni 2013)

ja, 17 uhr ist guuut.und ja, bis auf die raute sind alle heile geblieben.aber da war ja mit zu rechnen...


----------



## BenderB (29. Juni 2013)

Naaaaaaaaa, ne spontane Tour JETZT (in 30-45 min)?? 
Anybody??


----------



## indian66 (29. Juni 2013)

geh´ getz wandern


----------



## DerC (29. Juni 2013)

Bin auf Hochzeit


----------



## BenderB (29. Juni 2013)

Ja mei, des ist ja sicherlich beides auch schön!
Dann trink mal einen für uns mit, Herr C.


----------



## indian66 (29. Juni 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Bin auf Hochzeit



Deiner?


----------



## DerC (29. Juni 2013)

Dann wäret ihr sicherlich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (30. Juni 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Dann wäret ihr sicherlich dabei


----------



## indian66 (30. Juni 2013)

Noch Jemand Bock auf ne Runde gleich?


----------



## BenderB (30. Juni 2013)

sorry, bin heut ausgebucht...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Juni 2013)

lass uns mal dienstag oder Mittwoch im Auge behalten, hab heut schon wieder ne Proberunde gedreht, Schulter ist langsam wieder ready to rock


----------



## indian66 (1. Juli 2013)

Moin!
Di wär mir recht, Mi is schlecht...
Mal ballern?


----------



## BenderB (1. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mal ballern?



Wer bist Du und was hast Du mit Tom gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (1. Juli 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Wer bist Du und was hast Du mit Tom gemacht?


Hab ab heute viell. ne kleine Huberweiterung


----------



## BenderB (1. Juli 2013)

Huberweiterung?
Wie meinen?
Hat das was mit Deinem kürzlichen Interesse für ein Norco Atomic zu tun?


----------



## indian66 (1. Juli 2013)

:d


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Juli 2013)

Am Berch oder Aussenstelle gerne, da kann ich mit Enduro, mein Dämpfer vom Tues ist beim Service...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Juli 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Huberweiterung?
> Wie meinen?
> Hat das was mit Deinem kürzlichen Interesse für ein Norco Atomic zu tun?


Hey Benderman, wolltest Du nich mal Dein Atomic loswerden?


----------



## indian66 (1. Juli 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Am Berch oder Aussenstelle gerne, da kann ich mit Enduro, mein Dämpfer vom Tues ist beim Service...



Berch fänd' ich gut.
Um 1700?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Berch fänd' ich gut.
> Um 1700?


Ich auch !

Steht!


----------



## BenderB (1. Juli 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey Benderman, wolltest Du nich mal Dein Atomic loswerden?


neeee, das war/ist ein Cube Acid


----------



## indian66 (1. Juli 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich auch !
> 
> Steht!


----------



## DerC (2. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab ab heute viell. ne kleine Huberweiterung


 
Haste den alten Kackehaufen vom Chaz-Man gekauft ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (2. Juli 2013)

Hoffentlich zieht sich der (Ex-) Kackehaufenbesitzer nicht auch noch weiter aus dem Forum zurück, sonst wird es ganz schön still hier...


----------



## DerC (2. Juli 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Hoffentlich zieht sich der (Ex-) Kackehaufenbesitzer nicht auch noch weiter aus dem Forum zurück, sonst wird es ganz schön still hier...


ja, die ständigen Beleidigungen und Sticheleien fehlen mir jetzt schon, gut dass ich noch den toje habe


----------



## BenderB (2. Juli 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> ja, die ständigen Beleidigungen und Sticheleien fehlen mir jetzt schon, gut dass ich noch den toje habe



ja, und bei dem ist zumindest nicht das Bike der Kackehaufen


----------



## toje (2. Juli 2013)

ich kann den holger gut verstehen... bei den kackhaufen hier kann man echt die lust aufs radeln verlieren!!!


----------



## chaz (3. Juli 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> ja, und bei dem ist zumindest nicht das Bike der Kackehaufen



Na jaaaa....


----------



## toje (3. Juli 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Na jaaaa....



was denn???du hasses ja eingesehen und verkaufst deinen kackhaufen!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Juli 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Na jaaaa....


Es Lebt!


----------



## BenderB (3. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab ab heute viell. ne kleine Huberweiterung


hatta denn getz watt Neues??


----------



## indian66 (7. Juli 2013)

Jemand Bock auf'n Ründchen gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jemand Bock auf'n Ründchen gleich?


Leider keine Zeit und zu waam, 

hat noch jemand ne olle 80 oder 100 mm Gabel rumfliegen?


----------



## indian66 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich sach mal für morgen um 1700 die letzte Runde vor F an...


----------



## DerC (21. Juli 2013)

gäääähn


----------



## BenderB (22. Juli 2013)

das kann ja jeder sagen...


----------



## indian66 (23. Juli 2013)

Heute 1700 (?) Krämer endurierung...
Zurück auf den Boden der (heimischen) Tatsachen


----------



## BenderB (23. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Wetter?? 
Ich bin aber für diese Woche raus, muss meine Karre gleich zur Werkstatt bringen, da ist ne neue Wasserpumpe fällig...
Hoffentlich weisst Du überhaupt noch, wie das geht hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (23. Juli 2013)

Glaub' hier muss man auch bergab treten


----------



## svensson79 (24. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Sind zufällig noch irgendwelche Dortmunder nächste Woche in Saalbach unterwegs?


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Juli 2013)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Sind zufällig noch irgendwelche Dortmunder nächste Woche in Saalbach unterwegs?



Ja, sind 


(ick freu mir )


----------



## BenderB (26. Juli 2013)

will heute jemand fahren?


----------



## indian66 (26. Juli 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> will heute jemand fahren?



No Sir!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. Juli 2013)

halb 4 aufm Termonia ne Pumpung, jemand dabei?


----------



## DerC (28. Juli 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];10809907 schrieb:
			
		

> halb 4 aufm Termonia ne Pumpung, jemand dabei?


 
Nö, ab 1515 WC auf RB TV


----------



## Lazy (29. Juli 2013)

donnerstag abend eis schlecken am becken ..
ne quatsch! idianer pack dein "downhiller" ein und pedalier bergab mit mir


----------



## toje (29. Juli 2013)

morgen 16 uhr parkplatz "as" ein bisl downhillen!!!


----------



## indian66 (30. Juli 2013)

uiii, di und do dhlieren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (30. Juli 2013)

bleibts bei 1600 ?


----------



## Lazy (30. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> uiii, di und do dhlieren???


  jau!
17:30 am p-platz donnerstag


----------



## hugecarl (31. Juli 2013)

wenn mein steuersatz bis dahin erledigt ist, schau ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Juli 2013)

Hey,

jemand Lust am Freitag nach Wibe oder Willingen??


----------



## indian66 (31. Juli 2013)

hey, da muddy is wieder da?
wie war der Urlaub?


----------



## DerC (31. Juli 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> jemand Lust am Freitag nach Wibe oder Willingen??


 
Könnte man drüber nachdenken, komme aber ausm Nachtdienst. Wann willste denn los ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Juli 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Könnte man drüber nachdenken, komme aber ausm Nachtdienst. Wann willste denn los ?


Denke so um 9.00 Uhr..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. August 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> hey, da muddy is wieder da?
> wie war der Urlaub?


Naja etwas durchwachsen, Wohnung direkt neben der Baustelle und Hunde an Stränden leider verboten, außerdem war es um die 36 Grad im Schatten das war auf Dauer auch etwas plättend...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. August 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Könnte man drüber nachdenken, komme aber ausm Nachtdienst. Wann willste denn los ?


  Und ???

ach was willste für die Bremse haben und was ist am Griff defekt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (1. August 2013)

Geh ma Telefon drane


----------



## hugecarl (1. August 2013)

gut dass das nicht anstrengend war...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. August 2013)

AS bei diesem Wetter entspricht eigentlich einem gepflegtem aber nicht überaus überstürztem, thermischen und aus Überanstrengung resultierenden Selbstmord, der Seinesgleichen sucht..


----------



## indian66 (1. August 2013)

jau, bin kapott


----------



## Lazy (1. August 2013)

AS zerstört menschen!


----------



## Lazy (1. August 2013)

muddy fährst sonntag mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. August 2013)

Wohin ??


----------



## indian66 (2. August 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wohin ??



AS c-wurstcup?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. August 2013)

Jo,

wollte ja eigentlich in den Bikepark, aber wenn' s um die Wurst geht...


----------



## DerC (2. August 2013)

Morgen jemand Lust auf Warstein ?


----------



## toje (2. August 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> AS zerstört menschen!




ich fand es einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## indian66 (2. August 2013)

toje schrieb:


> ich fand es einfach nur geil!!!



sowas von!
morgen nochmal?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. August 2013)

Wann geht das denn morgen los ??


----------



## indian66 (3. August 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wann geht das denn morgen los ??



ab 8:30 einrollern, um 11:30 geht's los


----------



## indian66 (5. August 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> ab 8:30 einrollern, um 11:30 geht's los



war echt lecker das gestern!


----------



## DerC (7. August 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Und ???
> 
> ach was willste für die Bremse haben und was ist am Griff defekt ??


 
Wann willste die Bremse haben ? Holste ab oder wie oder was oder wer oder wen oder wem ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (8. August 2013)

Braucht jemand nen kleinen Pool zum planschen? 244x66. Obere Ring zum aufpumpen , stabilisiert sich durch das Wasser. Tausch gegen Sixpack Becks Lime


----------



## Lazy (8. August 2013)

Passt nicht auf meinen Balkon und könnte Ärger geben mit den Mietern unter mir


----------



## DerC (8. August 2013)

lazy schrieb:


> passt nicht auf meinen balkon und könnte ärger geben mit den mietern unter mir :d


 

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. August 2013)

Heute in Willingen wasr soooooo  saugeil, 
leider hat Nils seinen Atomic Rahmen geschrottet, ja Ihr habt richtig gehört, der Amboss ist platt, hat jetzt auch aktuelle 63 Grad Lenkwinkel 

Hat jemand noch einen Rahmen für Ihn , oder weiß jemand Jemanden , der einen verkauft ??


----------



## indian66 (12. August 2013)

oooohhh
aber Nils gehts gut?


----------



## toje (12. August 2013)

17:15 uhr beim krämer, lockere tour!!!


----------



## Nils82 (12. August 2013)

Danke der Nachfrage, bei mir ist alles Gut. Der Rahmen hat einfach auf dem DH in Willingen Risse bekommen, ist aber noch ganz. Der eine Riss klafft ca. einen mm auseinander, ist aber bestimmt 2-3 cm lang. Hab schon Anfragen bei drei Modellen von Holgers Baureihe gestartet, seins ist seit 1 1/2 Wochen verkauft.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. August 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ies-yt-young-talent-tues-rahmen-von-2011-gr-m

Wär das nix ?


----------



## Nils82 (12. August 2013)

Vom Rad her OK, aber zu teuer. Soll ja nur ne Übergangslösung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. August 2013)

Watt is mit morgen Türchen???


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. August 2013)

Ich hätte mein Nicolai Ion abzugeben, aber wahrscheinlich auch zu teuer


----------



## DerC (13. August 2013)

Ich könnte so ab 20.00
Hab bis 1830 Dienst und dann noch Hunderunde


----------



## toje (13. August 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt is mit morgen Türchen???



ich wollte morgen noch mal pumpen mit dem timä.


@ nils.lohbarbek: schööönes video aus dem hohen norden!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. August 2013)

20.00 Uhr is mir nen bischen spät, schaadeee...


----------



## DerC (14. August 2013)

Schaasaaaade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (15. August 2013)

morgen 16 uhr böllberg!!!


----------



## DerC (15. August 2013)

Ist da gut?


----------



## toje (16. August 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist da gut?




joar... ich finde es ganz spassig!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. August 2013)

toje schrieb:


> @ nils.lohbarbek: schööönes video aus dem hohen norden!!!



Danke! Ist auch echt der hammer da oben! Solltet ihr aufjedenfall mal besucht haben und in Angriff nehmen

Hier für die noch nicht gesehenen und schön den Stern drücken

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30480


----------



## toje (16. August 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Danke! Ist auch echt der hammer da oben! Solltet ihr aufjedenfall mal besucht haben und in Angriff nehmen
> 
> Hier für die noch nicht gesehenen und schön den Stern drücken
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30480




jau, müssen wir uns mal drüber unterhalten... seit ihr mit der fähre nach trelleborg, oder noch weiter???sonst gurkt man ja schon 2 tage mit dem auto durch schweden!?


----------



## BenderB (20. August 2013)

Tach zusammen!
Zurück aus dem Urlaub, da drängt sich die Frage auf:
wird diese Woche mal geradelt?
Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. August 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> Zurück aus dem Urlaub, da drängt sich die Frage auf:
> wird diese Woche mal geradelt?
> Schöne Grüße!




Gern morgen so gegen 17.00 Uhr Töurchen...


----------



## BenderB (21. August 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gern morgen so gegen 17.00 Uhr Töurchen...


Mittewoches kann er doch nicht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. August 2013)

Watt lose mit heute ,

jemand Bock auf Matsche ??


----------



## indian66 (25. August 2013)

JAAAAA!
kann aber erst ab 14:00
Türchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. August 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> JAAAAA!
> kann aber erst ab 14:00
> Türchen?



hey ,

wieder im Lande ???

Hervorragend, wollte jetzt zum Ebberg da mal nen bischen runterollern, Tour hab ich nich son Bock, wollte nur locker mit Enduro den Berch runter..


----------



## indian66 (25. August 2013)

Sorry, war schon unterwegs...
Nett glitschig ists.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. August 2013)

Jau und ziemlich schawül, man lief mir die Suppe runter...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. August 2013)

Was ist denn hier los ???

Totentanz ?

Oder alle im Urlaub????


----------



## indian66 (31. August 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los ???
> 
> Totentanz ?
> 
> Oder alle im Urlaub????



Jau, aber ab Montag wieder die sonst auch übliche tote Hose hier  obwohl ich wieder @ home bin...


----------



## toje (1. September 2013)

inna halben stunde gehts auf lockere tour.bei interesse einfach melden.


----------



## indian66 (2. September 2013)

EDIT:
Morgen Türchen, ab 16:00


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. September 2013)

Fänd Mittwoch besser...werd jetzt gleich mal zum Berch , ne Runde Down that motter****in hill..


----------



## indian66 (2. September 2013)

Mi geht auch, dann auch gerne früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. September 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mi geht auch, dann auch gerne früher




Jepp,

wenn alles juut jet 16.30..


----------



## indian66 (2. September 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jepp,
> 
> wenn alles juut jet 16.30..



Fein


----------



## indian66 (3. September 2013)

Werde heute um 16:00 'n Ründchen fahren...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. September 2013)

Wie siehts aus ? , Samstag oder Sonntag Willingen rocken !!!!


----------



## indian66 (4. September 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus ? , Samstag oder Sonntag Willingen rocken !!!!



Jaaaaa 

Bleibt's bei16:30 heute?


----------



## DerC (4. September 2013)

Wochenende ist Rasenrennen, wenn dann eher Sonntag Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (4. September 2013)

Ich fahr Sonntag das Rennen, gibst du deinen quali Platz ab oder meinst du qualifizierst dich nicht?


----------



## DerC (4. September 2013)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich fahr Sonntag das Rennen, gibst du deinen quali Platz ab oder meinst du qualifizierst dich nicht?


 
Wir sehen uns Sonntag.....





.....danach Willingen......


----------



## Lazy (5. September 2013)

dat bigbike is noch geparkt. maximal ne pumpung kann ich anbieten vorerst


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. September 2013)

Kehr kehr, Dein Kocher ist aber auch ständig schrottreif, wird zeit für ein Vollgummihinterrad!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. September 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa
> 
> Bleibt's bei16:30 heute?




Also ich bin auch für Sonntach, aaaber das Wetter soll bescheiden  werden, wenn sich das nicht ändert , schlage ich vor mal nach Malmedy zu fahren, soll sehr geil sein....


----------



## indian66 (5. September 2013)

Wäre auch gerne am Sa für Willingen zu haben...
Malmedy? Wo isn das?


----------



## DerC (5. September 2013)

Bei Spa die Ecke ;-)


----------



## indian66 (6. September 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Bei Spa die Ecke ;-)



Ahso


----------



## indian66 (6. September 2013)

@Muddy, willste heute pumpen, oder viell doch lieber endurieren?


----------



## toje (6. September 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> @Muddy, willste heute pumpen, oder viell doch lieber endurieren?



kannze mal zurückrufen...du vogel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (6. September 2013)

Vögel telefonieren nich (im Auto)
Bis gleich...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. September 2013)

Also ich würde sagen , wenn überhaupt morgen nach Willingen, obwohl der Wetterbericht nicht wirklich dolle ist...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. September 2013)

Na der Tag fing ja super an...

Gleich  ein Tourchen ?

Bleibt wohl nix anderes über....


----------



## indian66 (7. September 2013)

Yupp


----------



## indian66 (8. September 2013)

Bleibt jetzt trocken 
Gleich wer unterwegs?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. September 2013)

Jo so ab 13.30 am Berch würd ich schaffen...


----------



## indian66 (8. September 2013)

fein


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. September 2013)

Wie siehts denn morgen mit ner Schlammcatchtour aus so ab 17.00 Uhr ?

jemand am Start ???


----------



## DerC (11. September 2013)

Dienst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (11. September 2013)

Dienstreise


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. September 2013)

War auch absolutes Sch...wetter 

Hab mich n bischen der Streckenpflege gewidmet... soweit ist es schon gekommen...


----------



## indian66 (13. September 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War auch absolutes Sch...wetter
> 
> Hab mich n bischen der Streckenpflege gewidmet... soweit ist es schon gekommen...



jonge, datt hasse aber mal juut jemacht 
war datt eben noch hamma am ofen!!!!
Da muss dringend wiederholung erfolgen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. September 2013)

Jau das war fluffich, Hammerboden und Tom on Fire!

Ich fürchte nur wenn Nils nächstes mal mitfährt zerfällt sein Bike zu Staub...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. September 2013)

Den Schwerter Honks einen schönen Urlaub und bleibt heile.....


----------



## DerC (14. September 2013)

Hat einer nochn Satz SwampThing in 2.35 über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. September 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Hat einer nochn Satz SwampThing in 2.35 über?




Leider nein , nur noch einen neuen 2.5er Intense 909 und einen leicht gebrauchten..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. September 2013)

Hey morgen soll es trocken bleiben, jemand Bock auf ein wenig DH ???


----------



## DerC (14. September 2013)

Hm schade, kann erst wieder ab Dienstag


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. September 2013)

Hey was ist mit Wochenende Willingen,Wetta wird juuuut...

Hab mir heute übrigends erlaubt den Cornerjump zu vollenden, kanns kaum abwarten Ihn zu testen..........


----------



## DerC (18. September 2013)

Guter Junge 
WE sind wir aufm Rennen in Bad Marienburg, fällt also aus.... der Herzog wollte am SA nach Wibe oder Willingen....nächste Woche wäre ich wieder dabei


----------



## indian66 (19. September 2013)

jau, fleissig wie immer! 
ich kann auch nur am Sa.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. September 2013)

Jo,

ich frag auch nochmal den Nilsemann.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. September 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Guter Junge
> WE sind wir aufm Rennen in Bad Marienburg, fällt also aus.... der Herzog wollte am SA nach Wibe oder Willingen....nächste Woche wäre ich wieder dabei




jo viel Spaß dort, wir werden morgen nach Willingen faahn, kannst Ihm ja bestellen, vielleicht kommt er ja mit...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. September 2013)

Willingen war mal wieder TOP!
Nur die ganzen Besoffenen aufm Track waren nicht lustig !
Ich glaube Samstags ist das ziemlich suboptimal da zu fahren...


----------



## indian66 (23. September 2013)

Jau, der Publikumsverkehr war wirklich übelst...
Dafür gab's holy Boden und fast überall satt grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. September 2013)

Fast.....


----------



## indian66 (23. September 2013)

die Rüsselpest hat mich mal wieder voll im Griff,
Morgen trotzdem rollern?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. September 2013)

Kalwes hat heut mal wieder gerockt....


----------



## indian66 (29. September 2013)

Jau!


----------



## DerC (30. September 2013)

Donnerstag Willingen, wer noch ?


----------



## indian66 (30. September 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Donnerstag Willingen, wer noch ?


Ma guggn...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Oktober 2013)

Sollte klappen, Petrus muß Tribut gezollt werden.


----------



## indian66 (2. Oktober 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Sollte klappen, Petrus muß Tribut gezollt werden.



Jupp


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Oktober 2013)

Also morgen dann nach Willingen, watt is denn getzt mit datt Jenderman???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (2. Oktober 2013)

is auch am Start


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Oktober 2013)

Nicht zu fassen.....


----------



## DerC (3. Oktober 2013)

Gibt ja'n Lift ;-)


----------



## Boomzilla (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich schirebe noch mal hier rein, schaden kann es ja nicht.

BIKE GESTOHLEN!

Meiner Freundin wurde von der S-BAhn Station an der Universität ihr Damenrad 'Hercules Estrella' gestohlen, es hatte Schwalbe Marathon Bereifung, einen grün schwarzen Stahlrahmen und noch eine 2-zügige Pentasport mit Umlenkrollen montiert.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Oktober 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> is auch am Start


Hey,

guckst Du...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-Kona...ances_PP&var=570185987312&hash=item3f29401fbc


----------



## DerC (4. Oktober 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> guckst Du...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-Kona...ances_PP&var=570185987312&hash=item3f29401fbc


 

HÄSSLICH WIE TOJE'S BEHAARTER AFFENARSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (6. Oktober 2013)

Jemand gleich um 1/2 12 Bock auf ne Endurierung?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Oktober 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> HÄSSLICH WIE TOJE'S BEHAARTER AFFENARSCH




Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Hardcore -optik echt cool, besser als son Muschi-caferacer in Plüschfarbe......


----------



## DerC (6. Oktober 2013)

Du redest jetzt aber nicht von meinem waffenscheinpflichtigen Waldkampfgeschoss????
;-)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Oktober 2013)

Würd ich doch nie tun.....


----------



## indian66 (7. Oktober 2013)

Dienstag 17:00 Wald!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich gut an..., Nils hat übrigends eine Gehirnerschütterung, Mann, Mann....der macht auch immer alles kapott...


----------



## indian66 (8. Oktober 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an..., Nils hat übrigends eine Gehirnerschütterung, Mann, Mann....der macht auch immer alles kapott...



Jooonge, der is aber auch um sein Auto geschlichen, sah mir gleich seltsam aus... Hatta krank gefeiert?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Oktober 2013)

Nö...natürlich nicht ,ist doch Hardcore-Nils..


----------



## DerC (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich sach ma so .... braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap .....


----------



## nillo (11. Oktober 2013)

der blick ist cool...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (14. Oktober 2013)

ich seh nix, ausser: das Video ist nicht verfügbar


----------



## DerC (14. Oktober 2013)

Jepp


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Oktober 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich seh nix, ausser: das Video ist nicht verfügbar




Es lebt !!!!


----------



## BenderB (15. Oktober 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Es lebt !!!!



Jaaaaa!!! 

Habe mir auch überlegt, dass ich bald mal wieder Fahrrad fahren sollte...






weiß auch nicht, wie ich da grad drauf komme...


----------



## BenderB (18. Oktober 2013)

Heute jemand für ne gaaaaanz lockere Tür zu haben?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Oktober 2013)

Leider auf dem Weg in Urlaub..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Oktober 2013)

Ey.. morgen jemand in Warstein ??

Soll ja wettertechnisch nich so dolle werden


----------



## DerC (26. Oktober 2013)

Egal , wir sind da


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Oktober 2013)

War heute ein echt cooles End of season schredding 2013...

Schade dass ab 14.00 Uhr der Wettergott nicht mehr mitgespielt hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. Oktober 2013)

hat einer erfahrungen mit kleinen luftdämpfern (165er) oder weiß was da gut und schlecht is?


----------



## Boomzilla (28. Oktober 2013)

so, das Fahrrad aus 15165 ist wieder aufgetaucht. Nachdem ich die letzten 3 Wochen den Uni Flohmarkt abgegrast habe, bin ich Samstag fÃ¼ndig geworden. 2 alte Russen hatten wohl gerade 2 FAhrrÃ¤der gekauft und eins war das gestohlene von meiner Freundin, habe dem Kerl 5â¬ fÃ¼r das Schloss gegeben, was er gekauft hat und gefragt wo ers her hat. Da sein Deutsch nicht so gut war und ich nur russisch mit ihm sprechen konnte, sagte er mir das ers gerade von nem TÃ¼rken fÃ¼r 20â¬ gekauft hat. Habe ich ihm auch ehrlich geglaubt weil er wohl vom Land war und nicht den Eindruck machte unehrlich zu sein. Habe das Rad dann an mich genommen und gefragt ob er mich eben zu dem VerkÃ¤ufer bringen kÃ¶nnte, dazu hatte er aber keine Lust, da ihre Frauen wohl schon weiter wÃ¤ren und warten wÃ¼rden. Naja, der Kerl tat mir etwas leid, wird wohl Ãrger bekommen und hat von seiner spÃ¤rliche  Rente 20â¬ verloren, aber hauptsache das Rad ist zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Oktober 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];11060066 schrieb:
			
		

> hat einer erfahrungen mit kleinen luftdämpfern (165er) oder weiß was da gut und schlecht is?




nimm nen Fox Rp2,

funktioniert gut , ist sperrbar, kannste nix falsch mit machen..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2013)

Weiß jemand von Euch Facebook -honks, ob es schon Fottos vom End of season shred 2013 gibt?


----------



## indian66 (31. Oktober 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch Facebook -honks, ob es schon Fottos vom End of season shred 2013 gibt?



Kuckst du bei karstengrobe.de


----------



## DerC (31. Oktober 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kuckst du bei karstengrobe.de


 
da kannste lange kucken, noch nix online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Oktober 2013)

Kuckst Du in die Röhre ...


----------



## indian66 (5. November 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kuckst Du in die Röhre ...


Getz kuckst Du:

http://karstengrobe.de/bilder/eoss-2013-warstein.html


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. November 2013)

Jau witzige Sachen bei 

Jemand Bock morgen auf Schlammcatchen ab Kremer ??


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. November 2013)

Oh Mann war das nass heute, hätte doch den Ardent hinten runterschmeissen sollen, der Olli Trail war echt schlüpfrig und selbst die Code hat bei dem Wasser nach Trockenheit geschrien, aber nicht gebremst..

sehr spaßig..


----------



## indian66 (9. November 2013)

Heute bleibt´s trocken, oh Wunder,
Wer will i´nn Wald??


----------



## DerC (9. November 2013)

Neuer Rahmen ist noch aufm großen Teich, kommt erst im Januar


----------



## indian66 (9. November 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Neuer Rahmen ist noch aufm großen Teich, kommt erst im Januar



Gibbet denn nix verfügbares im Euroland?


----------



## DerC (9. November 2013)

Nein, diesen Rahmen gibt es hier nicht als Frame Kit


----------



## indian66 (10. November 2013)

Sieht hässlich aus ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. November 2013)

Jo wieder son Plastebomber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (11. November 2013)

Sehr schön, Ziel erreicht. Euer Neid und Eure Geschmacklosigkeit spornt mich an 
Auch ein Alurahmen wäre bei dem Einschlag hin gewesen


----------



## indian66 (11. November 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Auch ein Alurahmen wäre bei dem Einschlag hin gewesen



vermutlich höchstens verbeult...
Carbon gehört nich in den Wald...basta!


----------



## DerC (11. November 2013)

Vermutlich genauso Schrott ;-)


----------



## indian66 (11. November 2013)

watt musse auch immer hinfallen :-(


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. November 2013)

Fallsucht...

oder Cabonallergie!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. November 2013)

Mittwoch nen Nightride ???
Ihr Sigmasauger ???


----------



## indian66 (11. November 2013)

Hab mim toje mal den Dienstag als Dauernightridetermin festgemacht.
Aber Mittwoch geht auch, morgen gibts eh Regen


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. November 2013)

War doch heut mal wieder schönes Geschlidder, mit a little bit out of controle...


----------



## indian66 (13. November 2013)

War mal wieder echt lecker, der Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2013)

Watt is mit Wochenende ?

Ein wenig DH wär mal wieder fein?!?!?!?


----------



## BenderB (15. November 2013)

wollte am So evtl. nach Willingen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. November 2013)

Na ich weiß nich , 3 Grad in Willingen is auch nich so dolle...dachte eher an Kalwes oder Böllberg...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. November 2013)

Heute 12:30 Ebberg...


----------



## indian66 (17. November 2013)

Und jooot war dat wiederð


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. November 2013)

Jo der Step-up macht einfach wieder Bock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (17. November 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nich , 3 Grad in Willingen is auch nich so dolle...


Ich weiß gar nicht, was Du hast, es war ganz wunderbar 
Und ich dachte immer, ICH wäre das Weichei hier


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. November 2013)

Ist doch schön


----------



## Daniel12 (18. November 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo der Step-up macht einfach wieder Bock...



muddy, sach mal kurz welcher der step-up ist...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. November 2013)

Wir haben den alten Step up  auf der linken Line line wieder reaktiviert, fährst einfach an dem neuen links-Anlieger rechts vorbei...


----------



## Daniel12 (20. November 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wir haben den alten Step up  auf der linken Line line wieder reaktiviert, fährst einfach an dem neuen links-Anlieger rechts vorbei...



top! 

der war nämlich immer sehr geil!!!!


----------



## DerC (23. November 2013)

Moin, 

hat einer von Euch zufällig einen 3 Fach X0 Trigger ? Auch ruhig defekt, brauche nur die schwarze Abdeckung, meine hab isch verlooooren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. November 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> top!
> 
> der war nämlich immer sehr geil!!!!




jepp,

gestern habe ich die Strecke noch it 3 Jumps ( 1er noch noch ganz fertich) und dem alten laaaaaangen links- Anlieger ergänzt..

Es wird ! Zum Saisonanfang muß die Strecke bis unten wieder stehen!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. November 2013)

Müssten wir morgen eigentlich mal einweihen....


----------



## Daniel12 (23. November 2013)

jo das wär was! ab wann? könnte so ab 11.


----------



## indian66 (23. November 2013)

Sieht leider nach kackiwetter aus morgen früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (24. November 2013)

jo dat wird nix heute...:/


----------



## indian66 (24. November 2013)

November ist zum


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. November 2013)

Jo kein reizendes Wetta...werd gleich noch ne Runde Schüppen gehn....


----------



## Daniel12 (25. November 2013)

und, haste was zustande bekommen?


----------



## indian66 (25. November 2013)

Davon gehe ich aus ð
Morgen Nightride um 5 ab KrÃ¤mer.
Wird sonnig und trocken ð


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. November 2013)

Mittwoch wär mir lieber morgen hab ich nicht so recht Zeit , Mittwoch soll auch Top werden und es ist hoffentlich trockener..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. November 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> und, haste was zustande bekommen?


Jo der dritte Kicker ist so gut wie fettich und der Anlieger beigeflickt, ich hoffe genug, denn im Dunkeln sieht man den Shape nicht so dolle..

übrigends heute ist das Kanadische Goldstück gelandet , ich glaub ich hab den Lack an einer Stelle schon bis aufs Alu durchgeleckt...


----------



## DerC (25. November 2013)

BILDER !!!!!


----------



## indian66 (25. November 2013)

Biiiiilderrr!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. November 2013)

pornomashine


----------



## chaz (26. November 2013)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## indian66 (26. November 2013)

ðððð


----------



## Daniel12 (26. November 2013)

jo, haste % bekommen?


----------



## indian66 (26. November 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mittwoch wär mir lieber morgen hab ich nicht so recht Zeit , Mittwoch soll auch Top werden und es ist hoffentlich trockener..



Mi gibbet sauwetter...
mach Dich mal frei heute 

Und: Glückwunsch zum Doppel-Norco!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. November 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> jo, haste % bekommen?


Jepp, hatta..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. November 2013)

chaz schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!


Den Holgi gibts auch noch , ich werd weich , watt lose im Sauerland ?


----------



## chaz (28. November 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Den Holgi gibts auch noch , ich werd weich , watt lose im Sauerland ?



Alles bestens im Dorf!!!  Jeden Tag ein kleiner Urlaub.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. November 2013)

Watt is mal mit ner kleinen Endurierung bei Deinem Dorf ???

oder pumpst Du nur noch


----------



## chaz (29. November 2013)

Habe das letzte Mal im April auf´n Bock gesessen. Ansonsten ist grade viel Action auf der Arbeit und ich genieße die Ruhe am AdW mit la familia.


----------



## Doggiexpress (29. November 2013)

Hallöchen zusammen. 
Dasistjadoof alias Gundi ist jetzt Doggiexpress. 
Und wer bitte war noch mal mudschlucker? 
GOTT wie peinlich!!


----------



## indian66 (29. November 2013)

Siehe Foto ð


----------



## Daniel12 (29. November 2013)

Doggiexpress schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen.
> Dasistjadoof alias Gundi ist jetzt Doggiexpress.
> Und wer bitte war noch mal mudschlucker?
> GOTT wie peinlich!!



Watt machst Du denn hier für Dinger?

auf der Flucht vor nem Stalker oder was?


----------



## Drahtreiter (30. November 2013)

Doggiexpress schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen.
> Dasistjadoof alias Gundi ist jetzt Doggiexpress.
> Und wer bitte war noch mal mudschlucker?
> GOTT wie peinlich!!



Hi Gundi, mit welchem Namen auch immer, schön dass du dem Biken durch Schlamm und Dreck verbunden bleibst. 
See you, so long ...
Jörg


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. November 2013)

Watt is denn hier los ?

Hab ich was verpasst ???

Morgen jemand am Ofen ??


Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. November 2013)

So..der letzte Jump auf der rechten Line am Ofen hat jetzt auch eine vernünftige Landung und ist verbreitert, also erstmal vorsichtig anfahren !!
Ist jetzt halt ein richtiger Double und für die Verwegenen gibts am linken Hang auch eine Corner-Landung (mit entsprechend speed natürlich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (30. November 2013)

Haste also schon getestet 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. November 2013)

Nö....morgen issser dran....


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Dezember 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nö....morgen issser dran....



und wie wars?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Dezember 2013)

Wie wie wars ?

Gleich isser dran, fahr doch nich schon morgens um 8.00 aufm Sonntag los..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Dezember 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> und wie wars?




Rockt!
Landung wie auf'm Sofa...


----------



## Kayya (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat wer bock auf ne tour morgen?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. Dezember 2013)

Hey lange nix gehört, für Dienstag wär ich zu haben ....


----------



## indian66 (2. Dezember 2013)

Dann Di 1700 beim Krämer.
Ich könnte aber auch früher...ab 1500


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Dezember 2013)

Lass uns morgen ma telefonieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (2. Dezember 2013)

ð


----------



## Kayya (2. Dezember 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey lange nix gehört, für Dienstag wär ich zu haben ....




Moinsen, ich war ja die sommermonate auf reisen, aber komisch das wir uns noch nicht wieder im wald getroffen haben.
Fahrt ihr morgen ne tour?

ich werde morgen mit Timo(TDisbike) um 14uhr zu ner tour starten.


----------



## indian66 (2. Dezember 2013)

1400? Ist morgen nicht Dienstag ?


----------



## Kayya (2. Dezember 2013)

2 Stunden Team geschnatter am Morgen, dann bin ich durch mit der arbeit für den tag =)

aber vielleicht fährt man sich dann später über den weg


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Dezember 2013)

Jo denke wir werden erst so gegen 17.00 wegkommen, ne Runde an der Syburg lang...


----------



## indian66 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde heute mal blau machen (wie der Himmel) und früher starten. 
Termin sag ich noch an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (3. Dezember 2013)

Bleibt bei 1700 ð¢


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Dezember 2013)

ihr habt allen nen Lebenâ¦. ker ker ker ich sitze bis 18 im BÃ¼roâ¦

achim, smooth Ã¼ber den Krater gesegelt


----------



## Lazy (5. Dezember 2013)

alter verwalter... lässt man euch hier mal ne weile alleine, kommen seltene exemplare aus ihren verstecken 

so ich werd bald endlich wieder mobil sein und mir ma da deine arbeit am ofen ansehen, muddy!
ich muss dieses jahr wieder aufs rad, sonst muss ich irgendwas kapott machen 

(ja und auch ich leb auch noch - so halb)


----------



## Kayya (5. Dezember 2013)

warum warste nicht aufen rad? sag bescheid wenn du am ofen bist

Morgen wollte ich eigentlich ne tour machen. aber mal sehen was der Wind und Regen so sagt.

aslo wenn jemand so 13/14uhr zeit hat, sagt bescheid



Lazy schrieb:


> alter verwalter... lässt man euch hier mal ne weile alleine, kommen seltene exemplare aus ihren verstecken
> 
> so ich werd bald endlich wieder mobil sein und mir ma da deine arbeit am ofen ansehen, muddy!
> ich muss dieses jahr wieder aufs rad, sonst muss ich irgendwas kapott machen
> ...


----------



## Lazy (6. Dezember 2013)

ich hab mir im august (oder anfang september?!) mein hinterrad zerschossen und hab ohne witz bis JETZT lieferprobleme bei der bestellten felge (dartmoor fortress blau) kommt aber die tage dann doch .. egal jetzt bau ich mir ab morgen (sofern alles glatt geht) ne neue karre auf
ich denke mal in der kommenden woche müsste das wieder laufen und spätestens ab dem 13.! da hab ich eh urlaub bis ende des jahres


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Dezember 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich hab mir im august (oder anfang september?!) mein hinterrad zerschossen und hab ohne witz bis JETZT lieferprobleme bei der bestellten felge (dartmoor fortress blau) kommt aber die tage dann doch .. egal jetzt bau ich mir ab morgen (sofern alles glatt geht) ne neue karre auf
> ich denke mal in der kommenden woche müsste das wieder laufen und spätestens ab dem 13.! da hab ich eh urlaub bis ende des jahres



wenn ich dich mal wieder auf´m Rad sehe zerfleddere ich meinen Kalender


----------



## Lazy (7. Dezember 2013)

halte ihn bitte schonmal bereit! ich hab grad meinen neuen dh rahmen abgeholt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Dezember 2013)

Gleich ein bischen am Ebberg rumhühnern ?

Hier regnets nicht...


----------



## indian66 (8. Dezember 2013)

Wetter is klasse, meine RÃ¼sselpest leider nicht.
Bin noch raus heuteð


----------



## Lazy (8. Dezember 2013)

ähm hat einer von euch noch ne iscg 05 kefü ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (8. Dezember 2013)

Yepp


E13 LG1 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/282789-e13-e-thirteen-kettenfuhrung-iscg05


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Dezember 2013)

Au Au ..langsam ist Wetscream -Wetter..


----------



## Daniel12 (8. Dezember 2013)

liege auch schon seit zwei tagen zu hause rum, endlich mal wieder ne richtige ErkÃ¤ltung am startâ¦


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Dezember 2013)

alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Lazy (11. Dezember 2013)

nö war in der "werkstatt" und habe das hier gebaut :


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Dezember 2013)

ihhh, das hat ja Gelbsucht 

nee, sieht schnieke aus, wann ist erste Testfahrt?

PS: der Krater wartet auf Dich!


----------



## Lazy (11. Dezember 2013)

wochenende!


----------



## DerC (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ist auch grad basteln angesagt 







und das kleine ist noch im Hochsee-Container


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Dezember 2013)

Sieht aus wien Laufrad ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (12. Dezember 2013)

dafür, dass es montag noch nackig war, haste aber gas gegeben


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Dezember 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch grad basteln angesagt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo nee iss klar, und mir willst Deinen alten Kram andrehen, was?


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Dezember 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> wochenende!



ok Jung, wir drehen am Sonntag ab 11 ne Endurotour in the Woods.

schätze mal wir kommen so gegen 12:30 + - am Berch vorbei, dann haun wa mal einen raus, was? 

wer lungert da noch so rum?

ich bin dann am nächsten WE für DH Äktschn zu haben...


----------



## DerC (12. Dezember 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> jo nee iss klar, und mir willst Deinen alten Kram andrehen, was?





hehehehehe


----------



## Daniel12 (13. Dezember 2013)

kennt sich wer von euch mit alutech aus? Pudel dh?


----------



## Lazy (13. Dezember 2013)

der stefan is ma eins gefahren .. der war zufrieden (tadeanuts - aber keine ahnung, was aus dem geworden ist ...)

weiß noch nicht ob ich es morgen probiere. hab ebenso rüsselpest bekommen, aber was mir noch mehr auf den sack geht ist meine angeknackste rippe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Dezember 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> der stefan is ma eins gefahren .. der war zufrieden (tadeanuts - aber keine ahnung, was aus dem geworden ist ...)
> 
> weiß noch nicht ob ich es morgen probiere. hab ebenso rüsselpest bekommen, aber was mir noch mehr auf den sack geht ist meine angeknackste rippe..




Im Kindergarten angeknackst ?? 

Musst Dich nicht immer als Trampolin missbrauchen lassen..


----------



## indian66 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hehe


----------



## Lazy (14. Dezember 2013)

ne leider ein "betrunkener unfall" ... die jugend spürt das altern..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Dezember 2013)

Hey hab mir ne neue Lampe zugelegt,

ist der Vollhammer!

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-lumen-Fahrradlampe-CM3-LED-013/dp/B00BM9VH14/ref=pd_sim_sg_1"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer , 4800 lumen, 4x CREE XM-L T6 Fahrradlampe, inkl. 6400 mah Akku, CM3-LED-013: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Was für ein Hello..   über Amazon mit Garantie (im Gegensatz zu den meisten Ebayfunzeln), super Ausleuchtung und der Preis ist mehr als korrekt!


----------



## Daniel12 (14. Dezember 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey hab mir ne neue Lampe zugelegt,
> 
> ist der Vollhammer!
> 
> ...



alta wenn die so viel Lumen hat wie angeben dann verdampf direkt die Feuchtigkeit im Wald! kannst ja vorne weg fahren und die Trails trocknen


----------



## DerC (14. Dezember 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> alta wenn die so viel Lumen hat wie angeben dann verdampf direkt die Feuchtigkeit im Wald! kannst ja vorne weg fahren und die Trails trocknen





haste mal wegen Innenlager nachgeschaut ? Und wann will es denn vorbeikommen ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Dezember 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> alta wenn die so viel Lumen hat wie angeben dann verdampf direkt die Feuchtigkeit im Wald! kannst ja vorne weg fahren und die Trails trocknen




Gibts auch mit 7000 Lumen, für 99,- Kracher, direkt unheimlich...

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-lumen-Fahrradlampe-CM3-LED-015/dp/B00EHMWYOM/ref=pd_sim_sg_2"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer , 7000 lumen, 6x CREE XM-L T6 Fahrradlampe, inkl. 16000 mah Akku, CM3-LED-015: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (14. Dezember 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gibts auch mit 7000 Lumen, für 99,- Kracher, direkt unheimlich...
> 
> CM3 LED Scheinwerfer , 7000 lumen, 6x CREE XM-L T6 Fahrradlampe, inkl. 16000 mah Akku, CM3-LED-015: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



kumpel hat eine dieser art aus fernost gekauft für 22 inkl. versand mit 2000 lumen, ABER mit zoom. wesentlich geiler wenn alles hell ist vor einem.
Will mir auch noch ne zweite anlegen, die aufm kopp is gut, aber wenn ich hans-guck-in-die-luft bin will ich im augenwinkel noch sehen was vorm rad is


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. Dezember 2013)

was gehtn morgen?


----------



## Lazy (15. Dezember 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];11184146 schrieb:
			
		

> kumpel hat eine dieser art aus fernost gekauft für 22 inkl. versand mit 2000 lumen, ABER mit zoom. wesentlich geiler wenn alles hell ist vor einem.
> Will mir auch noch ne zweite anlegen, die aufm kopp is gut, aber wenn ich hans-guck-in-die-luft bin will ich im augenwinkel noch sehen was vorm rad is




mit dem drecksvieh hatter ohne witz mein schlafzimmer in den tempel des lichts verwandelt - die kann echt was! sons ding anne decke und man hat das zimmer billiger hell als mit nem deckenfluter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. Dezember 2013)

das is da die 1800 lumen lampe die achim schon hatte, wieviel heller issn die neue? wie schauts mit der streuung aus?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Dezember 2013)

Mindestens doppelt so hell und super Streuung, gibts nix zu meckern....es werde Licht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Dezember 2013)

Gleich Ebberg ne Runde Schlammpackung Ihr Sofaasseln....?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. Dezember 2013)

muss mich nochma umme bremsen kümmern, danach weiß ich ob ich komme.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. Dezember 2013)

hab zuviel mim Dot rumgesaut....muss erst wischen ansonsten löst sich mein PVC-boden auf


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Dezember 2013)

und, wer hat sich heute dreckig gemacht?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (15. Dezember 2013)

war noch beim timä, bremse testen, aber sonst hat sicher keiner gemeldet oder war zu animieren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich sach doch Sofaasseln, war ne richtig schöne Pampe in da face...sehr geil.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Dezember 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ich sach doch Sofaasseln, war ne richtig schöne Pampe in da face...sehr geil.



und heute ist wieder schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (16. Dezember 2013)

fahre jetz zum berch


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Dezember 2013)

arghhhhhâ¦.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Dezember 2013)

sitze immer noch im BÃ¼roâ¦


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (17. Dezember 2013)

war ganz geilo, aber mega anstrengend mit der mocke und dem laub
es soll ma endlich frieren....fürs pumpen wär das auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (17. Dezember 2013)

gezz ma noch ne allgemeine Frage an die Hiwis hier:
soll ich es mal mit nem (neuen) Alutech Pudel DH versuchen?
finden den Hobel ganz schick/schnÃ¶rkellos und die Geodaten vom aktuellen Modell hÃ¶ren sich auch recht brauchbar anâ¦

ah ja, nochwas, das wÃ¼rde ich ja gezz spontan auch durchaus mit nem Morewoog Izimu vergleichn tun, nen Eingelenkter, relativ leicht, problemlos, klare Linien.

any idea?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich kenn keinen der nen Pudel aktuell fährt , aber das Izimu ist preiswert leicht und gut , watt zum Spass haben, da machste mit Sicherheit nix falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde dir ja zum Morewood raten

Oder zu meinem Ion Rahmen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Dezember 2013)

NFF [Beatnut];11190270 schrieb:
			
		

> war ganz geilo, aber mega anstrengend mit der mocke und dem laub
> es soll ma endlich frieren....fürs pumpen wär das auch nicht schlecht




Ich sach doch Sofaassel...

Übrigends war ich grad am Ebberg, gut abgetrocknet das, Matschlöcher sind zwar immer noch da, aber die Wetties kann man getrost zu hause lassen..


----------



## indian66 (17. Dezember 2013)

HÃ¶rt sich doch bestens anð


----------



## Daniel12 (17. Dezember 2013)

ihr fiesen Karbunken, ich kann erst wieder am WE. ist da mal shredden angesagt?


----------



## indian66 (18. Dezember 2013)

Jonge war dat geilo heute,  Boden fast wie im Frühling
Und der Mond tat sein übriges.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Dezember 2013)

Yepp Geilomat, schon lange nich mehr so bergab geballert....


----------



## Kayya (19. Dezember 2013)

Geht morgen wer Rad fahren?


----------



## Daniel12 (19. Dezember 2013)

ich würd samstach tour und sonntach berch...


----------



## Kayya (19. Dezember 2013)

ich muss leider  von sa 12uhr bis So 12 arbeiten..... vielleicht komme ich am So Später am berch vorbei


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. Dezember 2013)

berch am sonnach fänd ich TOP, meine bessere Hälfte will auch mal ein wenig bergab probieren...dachte da sofort annen berch und wenn noch jemand da is sieht sie mehr vom sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xartixru (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo da localz! Bin vor kurzem hierher gezogen, würde gerne paar Schlammschlachten mitmachen. Hat jemand Lust evt morgen mittag auf eine eher kleinere Runde? Gruss


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (21. Dezember 2013)

wieviel uhr geht das denn morgen los?


----------



## Daniel12 (21. Dezember 2013)

ich wollte ab 11 einfliegen… vielleicht auch 11:15...


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (22. Dezember 2013)

meine bessere hälfte wollte lieber schlafen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Dezember 2013)

Hei gestern warn wir am Kalwes,war richtig was los und lecker Boden......war sehr spassig.


----------



## Lazy (22. Dezember 2013)

muddy fährste dienstag mit torsten und so ne enduro tour ab ofen ?
ich wollte wohl 2-3 stünden nur am ofen rumheizen mit dem neuen bock


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Dezember 2013)

Nee Sorry,

ich steh an so einem Tag ganz im Dienst der Familie, Weihnachtsbaum aufbauen, schmücken etc etc etc etc......


----------



## Daniel12 (23. Dezember 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> muddy fährste dienstag mit torsten und so ne enduro tour ab ofen ?
> ich wollte wohl 2-3 stünden nur am ofen rumheizen mit dem neuen bock



ofen heizen wäre ich dabei, wann wollste denn hin? soll allerdings feucht werden… oben rum...


----------



## Lazy (23. Dezember 2013)

bei regen bin ich trotz montierter wetscreams raus! ich will zwar endlich mal den bock einfahren, aber habe eh schon die pest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (23. Dezember 2013)

ok, wenn es morgen vormittag halbwegs trocken von oben ist bin ich ca. 10:30 am berch


----------



## Xartixru (23. Dezember 2013)

Vermutlich habe ich mit meiner Technik auf dem berch nicht zu suchen  oder?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## indian66 (23. Dezember 2013)

Xartixru schrieb:


> Vermutlich habe ich mit meiner Technik auf dem berch nicht zu suchen  oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Meinst Du Dein Iphone?
Signaturen kann man übrigens abschalten.


----------



## toje (23. Dezember 2013)

morgen früh 10 uhr parkplatz eberch ne lockere runde drehen...mit glühwein und so!


----------



## indian66 (24. Dezember 2013)

Igitt allohoool


----------



## Xartixru (24. Dezember 2013)

Ok,ok, gerade herausgefunden wie. Für mich für einen kontrollierten Flug von eberch was windig heute. Viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. Dezember 2013)

wie schauts morgen früh mim berch aus?


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Dezember 2013)

wenn keiner mit mir touren will und es nicht von oben schüttet könnte ich so ab 10:30 - 11:00...


----------



## Lazy (25. Dezember 2013)

ma ne andere frage hier:
kann einer einen brustpanzer empfehlen?
muddy hat glaub ich nen 661 vapor ?!
ich tendiere eigentlich zum 661 evo pressure
interessant finde ich auch den hier von Leatt (der hat immerhin seitenaufprallschutz)


hm ich versuch das glaube ich morgen auch ma mitm wald - kann aber sein, dass bei mir eher mittag wird


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Dezember 2013)

ich habe den 661 pressuresuit der ist gut und auch günstig, kann nix schlechtes sagen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Dezember 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> ma ne andere frage hier:
> kann einer einen brustpanzer empfehlen?
> muddy hat glaub ich nen 661 vapor ?!
> ich tendiere eigentlich zum 661 evo pressure
> ...


661 kann ich nicht empfehlen, meiner ist getz 2 Jahre alt und löst sich komplett auf , Reißverschlüsse total beschissen, Löcher im Gewebe, Klettverschlüsse halten kaum noch , Gummizüge total inne Fritten, lass bloß die Finger wech...


----------



## Lazy (26. Dezember 2013)

so jungfernfahrt ist endlich getan! rockt der bock!
ajo und der berch sieht eigentlich ganz witzig aus, da war aber einer fleißig die letzte zeit 

denke es wird die pressuresuit werden. die war eigentlich bis zuletzt top in ordnung und bis dahin auch ca 2 jahre alt. chainreaction haut die ja grad fast umsonst raus

@Daniel12 : war mir eine ehre, dich mal wieder im wäldchen zu treffen!


----------



## Daniel12 (26. Dezember 2013)

jo Lazy und auch sorry, wir waren schon 2,5 std. da und mussten dann weg, konnten uns nicht mehr verabschieden… kommst denn jetzt wieder öfter? dann machen wir mal nen Date aus…


----------



## Lazy (26. Dezember 2013)

ich werd wieder öfter fahren, ja! aber ob das am ofen sein wird, ich weiß nicht  gibt ja noch viele andere tolle strecken hier


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Dezember 2013)

klar, war ja nicht nur Ofen gemeint!


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Dezember 2013)

klar, war ja nicht nur Ofen gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (27. Dezember 2013)

gedern habe ich ja mal wieder böcke! 
nur die nächsten tage soll ja völligst widerlich werden


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Dezember 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> gedern habe ich ja mal wieder böcke!
> nur die nächsten tage soll ja völligst widerlich werden


Also heute war juuuut, der Wind hat den Ofen gut getrocknet , bis auf ein paar Matschlöcher war der Boden Zucker !!


----------



## indian66 (27. Dezember 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Also heute war juuuut, der Wind hat den Ofen gut getrocknet , bis auf ein paar Matschlöcher war der Boden Zucker !!


Hoffentlich ist das morgen auch noch so…


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Dezember 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Also heute war juuuut, der Wind hat den Ofen gut getrocknet , bis auf ein paar Matschlöcher war der Boden Zucker !!



ok, gestern war genau anders… Molke bis zum abwinken.


----------



## Daniel12 (29. Dezember 2013)

weihnachtsruhe??


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Dezember 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> weihnachtsruhe??


Werd gleich mal ein wenig schüppen gehen...


----------



## Daniel12 (29. Dezember 2013)

ah jetzt erst gesehen… :/


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Dezember 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ah jetzt erst gesehen… :/


Is aber schön geworden, mit Hilfe von Thomas und Tim......jedoch erst befahrbar, wenns wieder trockner ist...momentan Plumpudding -castle


----------



## Lazy (29. Dezember 2013)

ohne unsere dummen kommentare wäre da nix gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Dezember 2013)

Lazy schrieb:


> ohne unsere dummen kommentare wäre da nix gegangen


Sicherlich..


----------



## Lazy (31. Dezember 2013)

guten rutsch euch allen!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (31. Dezember 2013)

Jau, auch so


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Dezember 2013)

NFF [Beatnut] schrieb:


> Jau, auch so


Jo allen nen Guten und wie am Berch ,,fallt nicht auf die Fres...


----------



## DerC (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Euch allen )))


----------



## indian66 (1. Januar 2014)

Frohet neuet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Frohet neuet!


Ebenso, hoffe Ihr seid alle gut reingeschliddert....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Januar 2014)

Gleich Berch ?

Wetter ist ja top und Boden auch nich so schlecht....


----------



## indian66 (2. Januar 2014)

Muss malochen…


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Muss malochen…


Son Schiet, ich dachte wir testen heut mal den neuen Jump....


----------



## indian66 (2. Januar 2014)

Müssen wir wohl auf Sa verschieben


----------



## Daniel12 (2. Januar 2014)

ich auch arbeiten...


----------



## Lazy (2. Januar 2014)

ich wollt vielleicht nach hoppenbruch am wochenende


----------



## Daniel12 (2. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich wollt vielleicht nach hoppenbruch am wochenende



wie isses denn da zur Zeit?

war schon nen paar Tage nicht da, ist da wieder was neu gebaut?


----------



## Daniel12 (2. Januar 2014)

übrigens auf Haniel soll auch gut was sein, nen guter DH mit ein paar netten Elementen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> wie isses denn da zur Zeit?
> 
> war schon nen paar Tage nicht da, ist da wieder was neu gebaut?


Hey der neue jump ist sooo geil...man hat sogar noch genug Speed um den Jump danach noch zu machen auch ohne Landung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (2. Januar 2014)

du kann ich dir nicht sagen. war noch NIE da. habe es mir aber von kollegen anpreisen lassen und daher wollt ich mir das mal so langsam ansehen. also einige, die ich kenne, fahren lieber dahin als zum ofen ..


----------



## Lazy (2. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey der neue jump ist sooo geil...man hat sogar noch genug Speed um den Jump danach noch zu machen auch ohne Landung..


reißen oder "flowen" ?


----------



## Daniel12 (2. Januar 2014)

mal sehen was das Wochenendwetter hergibt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> reißen oder "flowen" ?


Normal aktiv abspringen schon und kein Plumpssackstyle wenn Du das meinst..

der Zweite muß natürlich etwas gelupft werden ohne Landung, aber das werde ich noch ändern.....mit Landung ist dann auch noch genug Speed für den Anlieger...


----------



## Lazy (2. Januar 2014)

jaaa so meinte ich das! wir verstehen uns  muss ich mir mal ansehen wenn ich mich eingerockt hab

@Daniel12 was und wo is Haniel ? is das ein kumpel von dir  ?


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> jaaa so meinte ich das! wir verstehen uns  muss ich mir mal ansehen wenn ich mich eingerockt hab
> 
> @Daniel12 was und wo is Haniel ? is das ein kumpel von dir  ?



ja klar, der alte Haniel der…

das ist eine Halde, nicht weit von Hoppenbruch, das ist auch eine Halde, also quasi Kumpels…


----------



## Lazy (3. Januar 2014)

wer is morgen wo ?


----------



## DerC (3. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> wer is morgen wo ?


Hannover


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. Januar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Hannover


Watt is da denn ? Specialized-owners Clubtreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (4. Januar 2014)

Jawolski
Aber Sonntach Ofen


----------



## indian66 (4. Januar 2014)

Halb 12 Türchen ab Krämer!


----------



## Daniel12 (4. Januar 2014)

heute war Tour inkl. Berch, die Lines sind ja super geil. der kleine Roadgap auf der linken line TOP, auf der rechten  auch schon, unten der letzte brauchsste aber ordentlich Speed über das Loch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Januar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Jawolski
> Aber Sonntach Ofen


Dabei!

So ab 11.00-12-00 ???


----------



## DerC (4. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Dabei!
> 
> So ab 11.00-12-00 ???


Hol Daniel gegen 12 ab, also eher 1300


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Januar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Hol Daniel gegen 12 ab, also eher 1300


Okay, werd so ab 12.00 Uhr da sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (5. Januar 2014)

Welche Reifen brauch man heudde am Ofen?


----------



## Lazy (5. Januar 2014)

ich bin die woche doch nochmal raus. nächste woche kommt endlich der neue panzer .. safety first und so


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> ich bin die woche doch nochmal raus. nächste woche kommt endlich der neue panzer .. safety first und so


 Mittwoch Töurchen ab Krämer ? gegen 17.00 Uhr ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mittwoch Töurchen ab Krämer ? gegen 17.00 Uhr ?


Braucht noch einer was von CRC , hab nen Gutschein über 10,- Euronen ?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mittwoch Töurchen ab Krämer ? gegen 17.00 Uhr ?


Deal


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin MTB-Frischling und dachte ich stell mich ganz kurz vor.
Mein Name ist Michael, bin 34, habe vor einem halben Jahr mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen, wohne in Dortmund.
Hab mir im Herbst nen AM-hardtail gebaut und jetzt kürzlich ein EN/FR fully gekauft (swoop 175).

Ich fahr gerne "Touren" in der Bittermark, der Schwerpunkt und Hauptspaß liegt bei mir aber ganz klar bei den Abfahrten.
Quäle mich eher langsam den Berg hoch, Waldautobahnen finde ich todlangweilig. Versuche eher die Abfahrten und singletrails so weit es geht aneinanderzureihen.
Bin nicht der große Fahrtechniker und auch nicht der wilde Springer, hab aber derzeit extremen Spaß sowas zu üben und mit jedem mal was dazuzulernen.
Ich würd sagen ich hab derzeit am meisten Spaß im Bereich EN, wobei ich gerne weiter Richtung leichtes FR möchte, wenn es das Fahrkönnen und der Kopf zulässt.
Im Frühjahr will ich dann in die Parks, Ausrüstung fürs Gröbere ist nahezu vollständig vorhanden, derzeit ist Fahrkönnen der dringlichste Ausbauposten.

Gibt´s hier Leute, die ähnliche "Touren"/Abfahrtsrunden (oder FR oder wie man es auch immer nennen will ) fahren und wo ich mal ne Runde mitfahren könnte ?
Die hier genannten spots oder Treffpunktnamen (Krämer/Ofen usw.) kann ich nicht zuordnen (wobei ich natürlich rund um die Bittermark einige spots im Wald gefunden habe) und daher nicht einschätzen, ob ich die totale Bremse bei euren Runden wäre.

(Licht hab ich für Dunkelfahrten - MJ856 am Rad und KarmaEvo am Helm)


Gruß, Michael

P.S.: Bin total heiß mal im Park zu fahren. Warstein hat ja wohl geöffnet im Winter. Werde da auch alleine hin fahren, aber mit mehreren ist lustiger. Es will nicht zufällig jemand demnächst nach Warstein ? Am Wochenende ist derzeit komplett trocken (aber kalt, knapp über 0) angesagt. Ich denke ich werd mal hinfahren. Hätte im Auto Platz für 3 Mann und 3 Räder.


----------



## DerC (7. Januar 2014)

Jemand Interesse an einer XX1 Kurbel, GXP, 175er mit QF156 ???


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (7. Januar 2014)

Also ich habs swoop in den Kofferraum geworfen und werd morgen nach der Arbeit ab 17Uhr auf alle Fälle irgendwo rund um die Syburg eiern von spot zu spot und da dann ein bisken rumspielen.
Hab Tim mal meine Nummer gegeben. Falls ihr morgen unterwegs seid, wär cool wenn man sich irgendwo trifft....


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (7. Januar 2014)

*doppelpost*


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Also ich habs swoop in den Kofferraum geworfen und werd morgen nach der Arbeit ab 17Uhr auf alle Fälle irgendwo rund um die Syburg eiern von spot zu spot und da dann ein bisken rumspielen.
> Hab Tim mal meine Nummer gegeben. Falls ihr morgen unterwegs seid, wär cool wenn man sich irgendwo trifft....


Hi kannst morgen gern mit auf Tour gehen , wir treffen uns so um 17.00 Uhr beim ehemaligen Restaurant Krämer in der Wannestr,

bring lieber das Fully mit und alles an Beleuchtung, dann können wir Dir ein paar nette Ecken zeigen, geht aber natürlich auch bergauf, so ca 2 Stunden insges.(nicht bergauf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (7. Januar 2014)

Super ! Bin morgen dabei. 
(Hab sowieso das EN/FR-fully eingeladen, das Hardtail ist nur nen AM.)


----------



## BenderB (8. Januar 2014)

Lasst den Jungen heile 
Habe gestern AHK und Fahrradträger bekommen, bin also auch bald mal wieder am Start.
Mein T3 hat sich ne Auszeit genommen -.-


----------



## Lazy (8. Januar 2014)

Ach ist das schön, der Früh-Frühling füllt auch die Wälder so langsam wieder 

Was ist mit Sonntag bergab ?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Januar 2014)

> Lasst den Jungen heile


Der Jung ist heile geblieben.
Kriege das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht, war supergeil. Besten Dank fürs mitnehmen !!!


----------



## toje (8. Januar 2014)

nicht dafür...!!! ;-)

boar hab ich dicke beine jetzt!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> nicht dafür...!!! ;-)
> 
> boar hab ich dicke beine jetzt!!!


Wenns nur die Beine wären.......


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Januar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Der Jung ist heile geblieben.
> Kriege das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht, war supergeil. Besten Dank fürs mitnehmen !!!


Hast Dich doch super geschlagen , sind keine leichten Abfahrten und bei dem Geschlidder ist das echt nicht easy...also


----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hast Dich doch super geschlagen , sind keine leichten Abfahrten und bei dem Geschlidder ist das echt nicht easy...also


Yo,  die Probleme (mim Material) hatten andere


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Januar 2014)

War ich doch zu voreilig mit heile geblieben. Dachte gestern ich hätte nur Dreck in Kontaktlinse. Ist leider nen Hornhautriss. Also nächstes mal goggle oder Brille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (9. Januar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> War ich doch zu voreilig mit heile geblieben. Dachte gestern ich hätte nur Dreck in Kontaktlinse. Ist leider nen Hornhautriss. Also nächstes mal goggle oder Brille.


Siehste! Ich habe Euch ja gewarnt, aber nein, auf mich hört ja wieder keiner!
Eben mal den AHK-Träger probiert: passt. Bin nächste Runde auch wieder dabei!
Und bis dahin:


----------



## indian66 (9. Januar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> War ich doch zu voreilig mit heile geblieben. Dachte gestern ich hätte nur Dreck in Kontaktlinse. Ist leider nen Hornhautriss. Also nächstes mal goggle oder Brille.


Ooh,  schai$$e, 
Dann gute Besserung!!


----------



## Lazy (9. Januar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> War ich doch zu voreilig mit heile geblieben. Dachte gestern ich hätte nur Dreck in Kontaktlinse. Ist leider nen Hornhautriss. Also nächstes mal goggle oder Brille.



hoffe du kommst zügig wieder auf den damm! nicht lustig das


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Januar 2014)

Besten Dank, alles halb so wild. 
Was ich am meisten nervt, dass ich nciht aufs Rad kann. 
Hat sich noch entzündet und ich schleich jetzt in der Wohnung mit dunkler Schweißerbrille rum, weil ich bei Licht abgeh wie ein Zäpfchen. 

Hier spielen sich also Szenen ab wie beim Wunder von Lengede. Ich warte ja nur drauf, dass mir jemand ne Wolldecke um die Schultern hängt und ne Schüssel Suppe in die Hände drückt....


----------



## Lazy (11. Januar 2014)

fährt wer morgen berg ab oder seid ihr alle auf tour ?


----------



## DerC (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte mal Bock auf Bõllberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn mit heute?


----------



## DerC (11. Januar 2014)

Was heute?


----------



## toje (11. Januar 2014)

heute tour!!!


----------



## Lazy (11. Januar 2014)

ich kann heut nich daher frag ich nach morgen ^^


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2014)

1200 berch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> 1200 berch


Yes 12.00 Uhr Down that fuckXing hill am Ofen, der letzte Jump auf der rechten Line ist jetzt auch Massenkonform...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> Siehste! Ich habe Euch ja gewarnt, aber nein, auf mich hört ja wieder keiner!
> Eben mal den AHK-Träger probiert: passt. Bin nächste Runde auch wieder dabei!
> Und bis dahin:


Geil Das !!!!


----------



## BenderB (11. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Geil Das !!!!


ja, Hammer, was?
aber falls Deine Kurze & Co nochmal ubi caritas machen, gib mal den Termin durch, das war auch echt Hammer


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> 1200 berch


War mal wieder joooot, der Jump taugt und rockt...!!

Ich fürchte nur im Sommer landet man mal wieder in Nirvana...


----------



## Lazy (11. Januar 2014)

Böllberg? Morgen? 12 Uhr? Jemand Lust? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (11. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War mal wieder joooot, der Jump taugt und rockt...!!
> 
> Ich fürchte nur im Sommer landet man mal wieder in Nirvana...



habt ihr das jetzt verkürzt? letzte Woche war das Gap etwas lang für "normal Sterbliche" ))


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> habt ihr das jetzt verkürzt? letzte Woche war das Gap etwas lang für "normal Sterbliche" ))


Nööö, aber höher, weiter, breiter.....


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Januar 2014)

gut, dann sollte das für einige passen


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Nööö, aber höher, weiter, breiter.....


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Januar 2014)

jetzt doch nen Mädchensprung?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> jetzt doch nen Mädchensprung?!


Hä ?

Erst meckern, und dann politisch unkorrekte Kommentare ?

Ts Ts Ts...


----------



## Daniel12 (13. Januar 2014)

1. hab ich gar nicht gemeckert

2.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2014)

Morgern 16.45 Krämer Tourchen ???


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> ja, Hammer, was?
> aber falls Deine Kurze & Co nochmal ubi caritas machen, gib mal den Termin durch, das war auch echt Hammer


Ja das wars...Deine Holde hat ja auch Ihren Teil dazu beigetragen, Pfingsten gibts wieder was auf die Ohren...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn einer mal wieder was bei Bike Components bestellt, brauch mal wieder ne x12 Schraube..


----------



## indian66 (15. Januar 2014)

Haste heute kaputtgemacht?
Hab noch eine in Reserve


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Haste heute kaputtgemacht?
> Hab noch eine in Reserve


Grrr, wenn ich bedenke , dass am Aurum der gleiche Drexmist dran ist..


----------



## lurchi92 (17. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust so ab 14.45/15.00 eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2014)

hat jemand Sonntag schon was geplant?


----------



## Lazy (17. Januar 2014)

ja bender, wollte wohl berch runter. evtl böllberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (17. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> ja bender, wollte wohl berch runter. evtl böllberg


ja coole Sache das, würde mich gern anschließen.
Böllberch klingt gut, würde aber auch gern zum Ofen/Berch, kenne die Lines da noch nicht und Achim und Co. schwärmen ja hier so davon.
Bin aber für Beides zu haben


----------



## Lazy (17. Januar 2014)

also wenn morgen und sonntag nix von oben kommt, bin ich tatsächlich für böllberg auch wenns weiter weg ist. die abfahrt ist etwas länger und genug zum spielen steht da auch rum  nur nass (wie letzten sonntag) ist das da stellenweise nicht wirklich lustig
also wenns noch regnet, dann gern auch ofen - dann ist mir eh alles egal


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2014)

Jemand morgen früh ab ca. 10:00  Bock auf ne Runde?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jemand morgen früh ab ca. 10:00  Bock auf ne Runde?


Lieber 11.00, gern Berch wollte mal mein neues Gerät testen, auch wenns sickig ist


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> also wenn morgen und sonntag nix von oben kommt, bin ich tatsächlich für böllberg auch wenns weiter weg ist. die abfahrt ist etwas länger und genug zum spielen steht da auch rum  nur nass (wie letzten sonntag) ist das da stellenweise nicht wirklich lustig
> also wenns noch regnet, dann gern auch ofen - dann ist mir eh alles egal


Ist auch Nordseite, da trocknet , so glaube ich momentan nix ab....


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Lieber 11.00, gern Berch wollte mal mein neues Gerät testen, auch wenns sickig ist


Moin, 
11 ist auch ok,  muss nur um 1400 spätestens @home sein. 
Und gerne auch Türchen,


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2014)

Also 1100 am Berch!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> 1. hab ich gar nicht gemeckert
> 
> 2.


Hi Daniel,

kommst Du auch und soll ich die Kettenführung mitbringen?


----------



## Daniel12 (18. Januar 2014)

ic


Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> kommst Du auch und soll ich die Kettenführung mitbringen?


ich muss arbeiten


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2014)

Holyboden heute am Berch, 
Frühling im Januar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Holyboden heute am Berch,
> Frühling im Januar!!!


Jau geile session heute, viele Leute ,super Boden wie im Mai...
Einfach nur der Böller!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (18. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ic
> 
> ich muss arbeiten


Morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht kannst auf Tour bei mir vorbeikommen, wohne ja quasi am Ebberg...


----------



## Daniel12 (18. Januar 2014)

kein matsch?


----------



## nillo (18. Januar 2014)

und das norco aurum in natur gesichtet


----------



## BenderB (18. Januar 2014)

bleibt es bei morgen Böllberg? Oder Berch? Oder doch nich? Odda wodda?
Wieviel Uhr? Wo treffen?


----------



## indian66 (18. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> kein matsch?


Aber sowas von kein! 
Minionwetter par excellence!


----------



## Lazy (19. Januar 2014)

muss absagen - rüsselpest


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Januar 2014)

nillo schrieb:


> und das norco aurum in natur gesichtet


Ja und ich muss gestehen....ich habe mich verliebt......


----------



## BenderB (19. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> muss absagen - rüsselpest


Aaahh, machte nixe, war dann am Berch und es war supi!
Brauche zwar inzwischen ein Navi wegen der vielen Lines, aber der Boden war wirklich fluffig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aaahh, machte nixe, war dann am Berch und es war supi!
> Brauche zwar inzwischen ein Navi wegen der vielen Lines, aber der Boden war wirklich fluffig


Tja unser Ofen soll halt schöner werden...


----------



## toje (19. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ja und ich muss gestehen....ich habe mich verliebt......



Gut das??? Schön!!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Januar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> Gut das??? Schön!!!


Einfach saugeil, draufgesetzt und passt wie ein maßgeschneiderter Anzug, super- agil und geht nach vorne wie Blücher...


----------



## BenderB (19. Januar 2014)

wie kommt man eigentlich mit dem Enduro am schönsten von der Syburg zum Ebberg?
Hat da jemand ne Route als gpx oder bei sowas wie gmaps oder gpsies? oder mit Paint in einen Screenshot von googlemaps gemalt oder so?
Das wäre voll töfte


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> wie kommt man eigentlich mit dem Enduro am schönsten von der Syburg zum Ebberg?
> Hat da jemand ne Route als gpx oder bei sowas wie gmaps oder gpsies? oder mit Paint in einen Screenshot von googlemaps gemalt oder so?
> Das wäre voll töfte


Kommste mal wieder auf Türchen mit, kennste auch den Weg


----------



## DerC (20. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> wie kommt man eigentlich mit dem Enduro am schönsten von der Syburg zum Ebberg?
> Hat da jemand ne Route als gpx oder bei sowas wie gmaps oder gpsies? oder mit Paint in einen Screenshot von googlemaps gemalt oder so?
> Das wäre voll töfte


Ganz einfach, Syburg runter, links , Campingplatz hoch, über Straße in Wald, kurz runter, links hoch bis Gartencenter, über Straße in Wald, runter-hoch-da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (20. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kommste mal wieder auf Türchen mit, kennste auch den Weg


Dann schieb mir doch mal ne Tüte Zeit rüber 



DerC schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Syburg runter, links , Campingplatz hoch, über Straße in Wald, kurz runter, links hoch bis Gartencenter, über Straße in Wald, runter-hoch-da !


Syburg runter, links = DEN Syburg Trail runter und dann unten links? Da ist doch noch abgesperrt, oder ist da wieder offen? Oben kommt man ja ganz easy an der Absperrung vorbei, aber unten?


----------



## DerC (20. Januar 2014)

Absperrung gilt für uns nicht


----------



## BenderB (20. Januar 2014)

Dann unten direkt am Wasser lang und quer über den Campingplatz, oder drüber (nördlich) oder drunter (südlich) her? dann den Trail hoch, der am Naturfreundehaus raus kommt?


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> Dann unten direkt am Wasser lang und quer über den Campingplatz, oder drüber (nördlich) oder drunter (südlich) her? dann den Trail hoch, der am Naturfreundehaus raus kommt?



so im Prinzip passt das, kannst von zwei Seiten an den Berch ranfahren, hinten den Karrenweg hoch oder vorne von der Ruhr.


----------



## BenderB (20. Januar 2014)

ok, vielen Dank!!


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> ok, vielen Dank!!


Jooonge! Weißt Du schon nicht mal mehr wo der Berch ist??
Tsts…


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jooonge! Weißt Du schon nicht mal mehr wo der Berch ist??
> Tsts…


Mittwoch 16.45 ?

Tourchen ?

Wetter soll ja werden...,

Vielleich kommt der Bender ja mit , dann findet er auch wieder nach Hause...


----------



## Lazy (20. Januar 2014)

morgen wellenbau


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mittwoch 16.45 ?
> 
> Tourchen ?
> 
> ...


Deal 
Wie immer


----------



## BenderB (20. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mittwoch 16.45 ?
> Vielleich kommt der Bender ja mit , dann findet er auch wieder nach Hause...


ich guck mal, ob ich morgen genug Stunden kloppen kann, dass ich am Mi etwas eher gehen kann.
Treffen beim Krämer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (21. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> ich guck mal, ob ich morgen genug Stunden kloppen kann, dass ich am Mi etwas eher gehen kann.
> Treffen beim Krämer?


Jasia


----------



## BenderB (21. Januar 2014)

Können wa direkt ma die Schneeketten drauf machen


----------



## DerC (21. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit zusammen, wer von Euch besitzt eine GPS/Navi Gerät und welches? Was brauch man und was sind Spielerein? Sind am überlegen uns eins anzuschaffen, wissen aber nicht genau was und überhaupt.....


----------



## BenderB (21. Januar 2014)

Tach auch!
Die wichtigeste Frage dazu wäre erstmal: Wofür willst Du das benutzen?
Willst Du Dich davon wirklich navigieren lassen, oder eher zum mitloggen einer Tour (Weg, Höhenmeter, Geschwindigkeiten,...).
Ich habe das Garmin eTrex Vista hcx.
+ gute Genauigkeit/guter Empfang auch im Wald
+ günstig (weil auch nicht mehr ganz so neu)
+ Batterie hält sehr lange
+ berechnet alle wichtigen Daten
+ eletromagnetischer Kompass (das Ding weiß auch im Stand, in welcher Richtung es steht. wenn man sonst an einer Kreuzung anhält um zu gucken, in welche Richtung man muss, wissen die ohne magnetischen Kompass nicht, wierum man steht)
- kein Touch
- kann nur piepsen, keine Ansagen wie "in 150m rechts ab"
Für mich reicht es vollkommen aus, da ich es nur allerseltenst wirklich zum Navigieren benutze sondern hauptsächlich zum Mitloggen.
Tüdelüh!


----------



## DerC (21. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube das Hauptaugenmerk wird sich auf Mitloggen belaufen, trotzdem soll es auch als Navigationsgerät auf Touren funktionieren (Alpen, etc) Hat der Indianer nicht auch son Gerät ?


----------



## BenderB (21. Januar 2014)

Das muss der Indianer mal selber sagen. Ich weiß, dass der Flüchtling der inzwischen etwas näher am Wasser gebaut hat auch das eTrex hatte.
Wenn Du Dich wirklich navigieren lassen willst, wäre evtl. ein neueres Modell besser. Gibt es hier im Forum kein Spezialisten-Fred dafür?
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die Bedienungsanleitung von dem Ding nicht wirklich studiert habe, deshalb ist bei mir einem GPX-Track nachfahren mit regelmäßigem Anhalten und auf das Ding gucken verbunden. Als ich das gekauft hatte war aber auch ein Argument, dass das Ding ein deutliches und helles Display hat, welches man auch während der Fahrt ablesen kann. Die ersten Touch-Fiffis waren damals noch relativ dunkel oder Batteriefresser, oder aber relativ ungenau, da sie kleiner gebaut waren und einen kleineren/ungenaueren Sensor hatten. Wie das heutzutage ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## DerC (21. Januar 2014)

Das Garmin 800/810 hört sich gant gut an, werd hier mal weitersuchen.....


----------



## indian66 (21. Januar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen, wer von Euch besitzt eine GPS/Navi Gerät und welches? Was brauch man und was sind Spielerein? Sind am überlegen uns eins anzuschaffen, wissen aber nicht genau was und überhaupt.....


Hast dochn eifon.
Das sollte reichen oder?
Gibts dafür nicht oruxmaps?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Januar 2014)

So Landung des letzten Jumps auf der rechten Line ist auch ansatzweise fertig, ist aber noch frisch und sehr weich, da der Boden wirklich staubtrocken war!!!, deshalb ist er auch noch ziemlich hoch also nicht gleich wieder meckern, außerdem ist er links flach und nach rechts hin höher, also was für alle skills dabei.
Hab ich allerdings natürlich auch noch nicht getestet, ich hoffe es pascht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (21. Januar 2014)

für morgen bin ich raus. Habe zwar heute erfolgreich ordentlich Stunden vorgeholt, aber eben rief Vatter an und sagte mir, dass ich morgen auf dem bau helfen darf! Hoooray!!


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> Das muss der Indianer mal selber sagen. Ich weiß, dass der Flüchtling der inzwischen etwas näher am Wasser gebaut hat auch das eTrex hatte.


  Hatte er. Liegt irgendwo an der Syburg rum. Ich bin damit jedenfalls bestens zurecht gekommen. Selbst der technisch unbegabte Schwerter konnte damit halbwegs umgehen.


----------



## indian66 (22. Januar 2014)

Yo,  etrex hatta,  benutzen tuta zum Aufzeichnen abba Schmartfon.
Nur zur Erinnerung: heute 16:45 NR ab Krämer


----------



## indian66 (22. Januar 2014)

Jooonge war dat wieder fluffig heute. Summer at its best


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jooonge war dat wieder fluffig heute. Summer at its best


Yepp, so muß es bleiben...


----------



## Daniel12 (23. Januar 2014)

wie wo was, nach dem Regen und Nachtfrost immer noch trocken??? kaum zu glauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (23. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> wie wo was, nach dem Regen und Nachtfrost immer noch trocken??? kaum zu glauben...


riech mal an deren Trinkblasen, dann weisste Besheid, wieso das bei denen immer so 'fluffig' ist


----------



## Daniel12 (23. Januar 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> riech mal an deren Trinkblasen, dann weisste Besheid, wieso das bei denen immer so 'fluffig' ist



verstehe


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> wie wo was, nach dem Regen und Nachtfrost immer noch trocken??? kaum zu glauben...


Hatte doch nich wirklich geregnet , war ja nur Gefiesel und die Südseiten waren richtig trocken, s.b. Aussenstelle


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Januar 2014)

Jemand heute unterwegs ?


----------



## Daniel12 (26. Januar 2014)

ist mir zu nass...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ist mir zu nass...


Pupe!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Januar 2014)

Werd jetzt zum Berch  ein bischen suhlen gehen...


----------



## Daniel12 (26. Januar 2014)

hier hats den ganzen vormittag geseibelt...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Januar 2014)

War schön sämig heute...

@indian, habs heute auch geschafft das Loch auf der rechten Line letzter Jump zu penetrieren, Gabel war am Anschlag..


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War schön sämig heute...
> 
> @indian, habs heute auch geschafft das Loch auf der rechten Line letzter Jump zu penetrieren, Gabel war am Anschlag..


Hähä,  das kenn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (26. Januar 2014)

ja, zeig´s der Sau!


----------



## Lazy (27. Januar 2014)

hat einer von euch noch eine komplette schaltung rumliegen (schaltung+hebel)? mid oder short cage wäre ein knaller


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Januar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> hat einer von euch noch eine komplette schaltung rumliegen (schaltung+hebel)? mid oder short cage wäre ein knaller


Hab nur noch XT Long Cage...

War heut mal wieder buddenl, probiert mal das Ende der rechten Line vom Downhill, unser Ebberg hat jetzt einen Naturdrop...
Ist alles noch ein bischen provisorisch aber der Verlauf steht.....wird bestimmt spassig, am Ende gibts dann auch noch ein Steilstück..hab da auch schon ne Idee...brauch dazu aber noch ein paar helfende Hände..


----------



## Lazy (27. Januar 2014)

du hast meine nummer 

was du dafür haben möchtest, kannste mir auch mal gerne mitteilen. evtl nehm ich das ding als übergangslösung ... baue nem kumpel mein morewood möglichst preisgünstig auf ...


----------



## indian66 (30. Januar 2014)

Freitag 1500 endurierung ab Krāmer


----------



## DerC (31. Januar 2014)

Moin,

hat einer von Euch noch einen Avid Adapter PM auf PM +40 rumliegen ???


----------



## indian66 (31. Januar 2014)

Hatta, allerdings Magura,  f. Hinten,  aber egal.


----------



## Lazy (31. Januar 2014)

je nach wetter morgen nachmittag / sonntag wer am ofen ?


----------



## DerC (31. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hatta, allerdings Magura,  f. Hinten,  aber egal.



erledigt, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (31. Januar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> erledigt, danke


Dafürnich


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Februar 2014)

ich wollt morgen mal nach Sprockhöfel da ist wohl ne kleine aber gemütliche Strecke, will wer?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Februar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich wollt morgen mal nach Sprockhöfel da ist wohl ne kleine aber gemütliche Strecke, will wer?


Hab heute die rechte Line vom Downhill komplettiert, der alte End-jump ist wieder frei, ich glaube nur da muß mal ne vernünftige Landung dran, werd das morgen mal angehen, der Drop ist übrigens easy, geht locker und die Anfahrt ist auch okay, also rüber mit Euren Är*chchen..

Man kann also getzt bis unten hin und über die Harvesterspur wieder nach oben schieben, macht die Sache doch wesentlich entspannter...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Februar 2014)

War übrigens mit meiner Holden mal spazieren auf der Halde bei Herten, die Abfahrt des Downhills ist zwar nicht lang, sieht aber spassig aus , sollten wir mal testen..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat einer von Euch noch einen Avid Adapter PM auf PM +40 rumliegen ???


Schickes neues bike hat der C....muß man Ihm ja lassen..


----------



## DerC (2. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Schickes neues bike hat der C....muß man Ihm ja lassen..



Danke, und der L Rahmen gefällt mir von der Größe her auch immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2014)

Am Montag Jemand beim Endurieren dabei?
Könnte ab 16:00


----------



## Daniel12 (2. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War übrigens mit meiner Holden mal spazieren auf der Halde bei Herten, die Abfahrt des Downhills ist zwar nicht lang, sieht aber spassig aus , sollten wir mal testen..


ja ja ja, war cool heute!
und in herten ist top, hast sicher nicht alles gesehen da kann man sich gut paar stündchen tummeln!!!


----------



## Lazy (4. Februar 2014)

is das jetzt die hoppenbruch? oder wieder eine ganz andere?
muddy brauchste jetzt noch n mann anne schüppe? hab derzeit werkzeug im auto


----------



## Daniel12 (4. Februar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> is das jetzt die hoppenbruch? oder wieder eine ganz andere?
> muddy brauchste jetzt noch n mann anne schüppe? hab derzeit werkzeug im auto



ja Hoppenbruch… da gibbet ne menge an Trails, müssten wir mal nen Trupp dahin organisieren, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Lazy (4. Februar 2014)

dito! wann?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Februar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> is das jetzt die hoppenbruch? oder wieder eine ganz andere?
> muddy brauchste jetzt noch n mann anne schüppe? hab derzeit werkzeug im auto


Habs zu spät gelesen, hab heut die Landung vom Jump nach'm Drop komplettiert, wer kann der will, äh muß äh...ihr wisst schon..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Februar 2014)

Gestern war übrigends ein geiles Türchen, fast alles Trocken und am Ofen war es heute auch echt top!!!

High Roller Wetter..


----------



## indian66 (5. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Gestern war übrigends ein geiles Türchen, fast alles Trocken und am Ofen war es heute auch echt top!!!
> 
> High Roller Wetter..


Aber sowas von


----------



## BenderB (6. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> ...und am Ofen war es heute auch echt top!!!


also ich war auch am Ofen, habe den Toje getroffen, aber Dich hab ich nicht gesehen. Sind die Schaufel, zwei Sägen und Spitzhacke die ich gefunden habe Zeugen Deiner Taten?
@toje: habe den Drop noch gefunden. Wenn einem die Äste ins Gesicht schlagen, ist man genau drauf  Am Anfang links und dann nach dem Roadgap rechts rum und rechts halten (Step-up usw.). Ganz am Ende dann, gefühlte 5m Drophöhe


----------



## toje (7. Februar 2014)

Och, na das ist ja mal was! Beim nächsten Besuch am Berch mal checken das Dingen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2014)

Ist morgen wer irgendwo unterwegs ? So ne kleine EinsteigerTour ?


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist morgen wer irgendwo unterwegs ? So ne kleine EinsteigerTour ?


Wo willste denn einsteigen,  in den Bus?


----------



## DerC (7. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wo willste denn einsteigen,  in den Bus?


 Ne, fahr doch jetzt Caddy


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Februar 2014)

Hat noch jemand ne 10fach Kassette für MTB z.b. 11-34  ?


----------



## toje (8. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Ist morgen wer irgendwo unterwegs ? So ne kleine EinsteigerTour ?



hmm... joar, wenn das noch was mit dem wetter wird!?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Februar 2014)

War heute top-Boden am Ofen ein paar Pfützen aber sonst war der Wetscream absolut oversized, der End-Jump auf der rechten Line des Downhills ist auch gut zu machen , bin Ihn ziemlich langsam und ohne Ziehen gesprungen (mit Enduro), geht butterweich...

wer hat eigentlich den kranken 10 Meter Double in die mittlere Downhill-Line gebaut, der hat ja mal Anspruch, vor Allem die Anfahrt...Reschpeckt...ne echte do or die  Nummer..


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (9. Februar 2014)

troje, wie schaut es denn jetz mim urlaub dis jahr aus?
noch kränkel ich hier rum und assel nur vom bett zur toilette und zurück, aber nächste woche ofen müsste klappen


----------



## toje (10. Februar 2014)

NFF [Beatnut] schrieb:


> troje, wie schaut es denn jetz mim urlaub dis jahr aus?
> noch kränkel ich hier rum und assel nur vom bett zur toilette und zurück, aber nächste woche ofen müsste klappen


Meinst du mich!? Mit dem Urlaub läuft es sehr schleppend, wir kommen da nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Ich denke da plant bald jeder auf eigene Faust!?


----------



## Daniel12 (10. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne 10fach Kassette für MTB z.b. 11-34  ?



Achim, ich habe noch eine quasi neue (50km) XT Kassette mit 11-36 hier. meld Dich bei Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (10. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> War heute top-Boden am Ofen ein paar Pfützen aber sonst war der Wetscream absolut oversized, der End-Jump auf der rechten Line des Downhills ist auch gut zu machen , bin Ihn ziemlich langsam und ohne Ziehen gesprungen (mit Enduro), geht butterweich...
> 
> wer hat eigentlich den kranken 10 Meter Double in die mittlere Downhill-Line gebaut, der hat ja mal Anspruch, vor Allem die Anfahrt...Reschpeckt...ne echte do or die  Nummer..



Uff na das passiert wenn da mehr Leute rumfingern als hinterm Hornbach


----------



## Daniel12 (10. Februar 2014)

ok das muss neu sein, da baut doch sonst keiner?!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Februar 2014)

Mittwoch Türchen ab Krämer ???  16.45 uhr..


----------



## indian66 (10. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Mittwoch Türchen ab Krämer ???  16.45 uhr..


Joah,  wenns nich früher geht


----------



## Svennoos (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen. Ich bin sven 27 Jahre alt und wohne seit ca nem halben Jahr in Schwerte. Bin eigendlich immer schon allmountain fahren und seit dem ich letztes Jahr das erste mal in winterberg war nun auch angefixt von DH/freeride. Kurz gesagt hab ich mir nen gebrauchtes tues 2012 gekauft komme super klar mit dem Teil. Nun hab mal nach Strecken in meiner Umgebung gesucht und bin dabei am ebberg gelandet. Erst mal großen Lob und Respekt an alle die es dort in Schuss halten. Geile Sache bin auch bereit mal mit zu schüppe und anzupacken Zeug dafür liegt immer im bulli nun vllt sieht man sich ja dort fände ich auf jeden fall korrekt weil alleine ist auf Dauer langweilig. 
MfG sven


----------



## Svennoos (11. Februar 2014)

Achso Sorry für die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler ist ja peinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Joah,  wenns nich früher geht


Jo mein Kollege is diese Woche krank, vielleicht wirds auch 17.00 Uhr..

@svenoos am Wochenende ist meistens einer von uns am ebberg, man sieht sich...


----------



## BenderB (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo!
Und sofort ein super Tipp: es gibt ne Edit-Funktion 
hell yeah!!


----------



## DerC (11. Februar 2014)

Maul halten


----------



## indian66 (12. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo mein Kollege is diese Woche krank, vielleicht wirds auch 17.00 Uhr..


Musste mal bisschen schneller malochen 
Hau rein,  die Sonne scheint!!!


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

Jemand Lust einen konditionsarmen, kaum Berge hochkommenden, dabei heulenden und jammernden auf einer kleinen Schindertour zu begleiten ?


----------



## BenderB (13. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Jemand Lust einen konditionsarmen, kaum Berge hochkommenden, dabei heulenden und jammernden auf einer kleinen Schindertour zu begleiten ?


 Wann denn?
Und: nur wenn ich mitjammern darf


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

Bin zeitlich eher ungebunden und  jammern ist erwünscht , wenn willst auch ein bisschen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Februar 2014)

Prinzipiell hab ich Lust, keiner jammert und bemitleidet sich bergauf wie ich. 

Sprichst du von heute ?
Da müste ich leider passen.
Morgen nach der Maloche wollte ich eh ne kleine Runde drehen, vielleicht passt das ja.

Gruß, Michael


P.S.: Am Sonntag wollen wir mit 5 Leuten nach Warstein. Falls noch jemand Lust auf Schlammschlacht hat...


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

Wir reden von heudde....morgen aber auch und Sonntag Warstein wäre eine Überlegung


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Februar 2014)

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass ihr von heute redet.
Mist. Bike nicht im Auto dabei heute (komme immer direkt von der Arbeit zur Syburg).

Morgen würde ich ab 17Uhr ne Runde irgendwo um die Syburg drehen. Wo / wie ist mri im Grunde völlig egal. Bin für alles offen.

Sonntag sind wir (5 Enduristen / Bikeparkfrischlinge) in Warstein, wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet (nen bisken Regen macht uns nix). Ich hab leider schon 3 Räder und 3 Leute im Auto, Mitfahrplätze kann ich also leider nicht mehr anbieten, aber je größer die Gruppe, um so lustiger wirds bestimmt. Nen 4. Rad würde ich noch reingequetscht bekommen, falls es daran scheitert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (13. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Wir reden von heudde....morgen aber auch und Sonntag Warstein wäre eine Überlegung


----------



## toje (13. Februar 2014)

Kack Smartphone... Was denn mit Morgen???Ab wann kannse denn???


----------



## indian66 (13. Februar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> Kack Smartphone... Was denn mit Morgen???Ab wann kannse denn???


Versteh ich grad nicht,  ist doch von heute die Rede? 
Wenns nich schifft gerne!


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

Kann heue und morgen, Zeit egal


----------



## toje (13. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Versteh ich grad nicht,  ist doch von heute die Rede?
> Wenns nich schifft gerne!


Na heute kann ich nicht. Das Boot...! Aber das C. will doch morgen auch, oder net???


----------



## toje (13. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Kann heue und morgen, Zeit egal


Cool, ich nehme mir dann morgen den C. oder das was ihr von ihm übrig lasst vor!!!


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> Cool, ich nehme mir dann morgen den C. oder das was ihr von ihm übrig lasst vor!!!




Dann mach ich heute Indoor damit ich morgen wenigstens die ersten 6 min durchhalte


----------



## toje (13. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Dann mach ich heute Indoor damit ich morgen wenigstens die ersten 6 min durchhalte


Morgen dann 15 Uhr beim Krämer??


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> Morgen dann 15 Uhr beim Krämer??


Japp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (13. Februar 2014)

Glück für euch, 
Morgen kann ich nicht…


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Februar 2014)

Ihr habt´s gut. Zu solchen Zeiten schmore ich noch für Stunden im Büro.


----------



## indian66 (13. Februar 2014)

Ausserdem schiffts schon fett….


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

es fisselt meinst Du


----------



## toje (13. Februar 2014)

Morgen lacht die Sonne!!!


----------



## Svennoos (13. Februar 2014)

@ miwisbastelbude
Wie sieht das aus steht für Sonntag immer noch Warstein an? Kumpel und ich wollten da auch mal hin wussten nur nicht das die um die Jahreszeit geöffnet haben. Werden dann wohl jetzt auch da sein ab morgens denk ich. Vllt sieht man sich ja fahre nen 2012 tues Und mein Kollege nen conondale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Februar 2014)

Ja, wir sind da. Fahren 9 Uhr in Dortmund los.
Wir sind die 5 langsamen chicken. 

Hab nen giftgrünes swoop, grünen helm, grüne brille. 
Bis Sonntag...


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

Scheiß Gruppenzwang, sind vielleicht auch dabei


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Februar 2014)

Ja, wie, Ruhrpott-Invasion in Warstein ?


----------



## DerC (13. Februar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, wie, Ruhrpott-Invasion in Warstein ?


----------



## Svennoos (13. Februar 2014)

Ja das ist doch mal ne geile Aktion der Pott macht nen Ausflug


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## Lazy (14. Februar 2014)

oooh grün isser ?!  I like!

morgen jemand halde hoppenbruch? fahren allerdings erst halb 2 los


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Februar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> oooh grün isser ?!  I like!
> 
> morgen jemand halde hoppenbruch? fahren allerdings erst halb 2 los


Weiss noch nicht genau...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Februar 2014)

Wasn hier für ein unleashedes Aktionpotential plötzlich , ich bekomme ein bischen Angst...


----------



## Daniel12 (14. Februar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> oooh grün isser ?!  I like!
> 
> morgen jemand halde hoppenbruch? fahren allerdings erst halb 2 los



Timmä,

wir wollten Sonntag Halde Haniel in Oberhausen/Bottrop machen, Bock?

zeitlich so ab 11...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (14. Februar 2014)

Frühling


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Februar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> oooh grün isser ?!  I like!
> 
> morgen jemand halde hoppenbruch? fahren allerdings erst halb 2 los


Jo würd mitkommen...meldet Euch mal.


----------



## Lazy (15. Februar 2014)

hoppenbruch war lecker das! noch leicht zittrig vom adrenalin 

neee morgen ist ruhetag daniel! gehe fernab davon heut noch feiern und werd morgen kapott sein


----------



## indian66 (15. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wasn hier für ein unleashedes Aktionpotential plötzlich , ich bekomme ein bischen Angst...


Hab' ich auch eben so gedacht…


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. Februar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> hoppenbruch war lecker das! noch leicht zittrig vom adrenalin
> 
> neee morgen ist ruhetag daniel! gehe fernab davon heut noch feiern und werd morgen kapott sein


War echt klasse heute ,Hoppenbruch hat schon ne echt fette Jumpline, sehr spassig...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. Februar 2014)

Warstein war unfassbar schmockig und rutschig.
Aber Spaß hatten wir trotzdem mächtig.
Naja, aufm slopestyle ging´s halbwegs.
(es scheitert derzeit eh noch mehr am Fahrer, als an den Witterungsbedingungen)


----------



## phliphlop (17. Februar 2014)

Ja Fangopackung inklu, ist doch toll.

War echt etwas rutschig. Aber das Video ist ganz cool.
Hat gut ausgesehen mit ner Angel aufm Kopp:-D


----------



## Lazy (17. Februar 2014)

Hey die Einhorn-Optik rockt! Ich will das auch 
So wie der Herr da aber aussieht, war es echt richtig übel! In Hoppenbruch muss ich ja mal loben, dass die recht offen gelegenen Strecken schnell zu trocknen scheinen! 

Denke aber am Wochenende werd ich mal wieder am Hausberg sein!

@Mud-Schlucker hast du ein Entlüftungskit für die Zee...?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (17. Februar 2014)

Wenn du keines auftreibst: Ich hab ich auch nen Kit für die Shimano (also Trichter+Spritzen).
Öl ist auch nen Liter da, kannst wat von haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Februar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Wenn du keines auftreibst: Ich hab ich auch nen Kit für die Shimano (also Trichter+Spritzen).
> Öl ist auch nen Liter da, kannst wat von haben.


Was anderes hab ich auch nich..dürfte aber ausreichen, bei mir hats auch geklappt damit..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Februar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Warstein war unfassbar schmockig und rutschig.
> Aber Spaß hatten wir trotzdem mächtig.
> Naja, aufm slopestyle ging´s halbwegs.
> (es scheitert derzeit eh noch mehr am Fahrer, als an den Witterungsbedingungen)


Heisse Optik, hat ja echt was !


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Februar 2014)

> dürfte aber ausreichen, bei mir hats auch geklappt damit..


Ja, das is ja ne ne simple Sache von maximal 2-3 Minuten, gerade bei den Shimanos.


----------



## Svennoos (18. Februar 2014)

Moin, 
Wie sieht's aus Bock jemand gegen 11 Uhr runde am ebberg zu drehen? Könnte bis ca halb 1 da ich dann arbeiten muss.


----------



## Lazy (18. Februar 2014)

puuh um die zeit bin ich arbeiten 

noch keine zeit genommen da bei zu gehen.. ich probier da nochmal was mit der brems


----------



## Lazy (19. Februar 2014)

hm nach dem kurzen aufbegehren ist wieder tote buchse 
was is mitm wochenende? berg oder hoppenbruch ? jemand lust auf berg runter? hoffe die vielen fragen überfordern die scheue masse nicht sofort ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (19. Februar 2014)

Mich dürstet es morgen noch einer kleinen Tour, gerne auch mit anderen Lungen und Muskelkranken, gerne aber auch mit den hier bekannten Schindermeistern  

WE hab ich Samstag Dienst, eventuell Sonntag schnelles bergab....


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (19. Februar 2014)

Woche ist immer tote Hose bei mir, neben arbeiten bleibt nicht viel Zeit über.
Am Wochenende sind wir wieder in Warstein, langsames bergab also.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Mich dürstet es morgen noch einer kleinen Tour, gerne auch mit anderen Lungen und Muskelkranken, gerne aber auch mit den hier bekannten Schindermeistern
> 
> WE hab ich Samstag Dienst, eventuell Sonntag schnelles bergab....


Hab mich grad schon geschunden, morgen leider keine Zeit, lass uns mal Berch am WE im Auge behalten..


----------



## BenderB (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn das Wetter nicht total für den Arsch ist, komm ich am So mit nach Warstein


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (20. Februar 2014)

Ja, Sonntag ist das Wetter deutlich besser angesagt als Samstag, so dass bei uns derzeit auch der Sonntag angepeilt ist.


----------



## indian66 (20. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Mich dürstet es morgen noch einer kleinen Tour, gerne auch mit anderen Lungen und Muskelkranken, gerne aber auch mit den hier bekannten Schindermeistern
> 
> WE hab ich Samstag Dienst, eventuell Sonntag schnelles bergab....


Evtl.  heute 16:00 ab Krämer?


----------



## toje (21. Februar 2014)

Heute Tour. Um 15 Uhr beim Krämer.


----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Evtl.  heute 16:00 ab Krämer?



sorry, gestern nicht gesehen


----------



## indian66 (21. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> sorry, gestern nicht gesehen


Ach was.


----------



## indian66 (21. Februar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> Heute Tour. Um 15 Uhr beim Krämer.


Vergiss die Badehose nich. 
Ich fahr lieber,  wenns trockener ist…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (21. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Vergiss die Badehose nich.
> Ich fahr lieber,  wenns trockener ist…



Die war auch nötig


----------



## Lazy (21. Februar 2014)

sonntag berch? gegen mittag? bei dem guss hab ich morgen nicht so spaß inne backen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Februar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> sonntag berch? gegen mittag? bei dem guss hab ich morgen nicht so spaß inne backen


Höhrt sich joot an...


----------



## indian66 (22. Februar 2014)

Jemand Bock aufn Türchen später bei dem Dreck$wetter?


----------



## DerC (22. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jemand Bock aufn Türchen später bei dem Dreck$wetter?


 
Badehose gefunden ????


----------



## indian66 (22. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Badehose gefunden ????


Yupp  wird ja iwie nich trockener heute…


----------



## Lazy (22. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Höhrt sich joot an...


hm ich meld mich morgen früh nochmal. die anderen wollen wohl morgen in hoppenbruch wieder fahren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Februar 2014)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall morgen zum Berch so gegen 11.00


----------



## toje (22. Februar 2014)

morgen tour, 13:15 uhr beim krämer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (23. Februar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> morgen tour, 13:15 uhr beim krämer.


Schau an,  Nachtschicht morgen?


----------



## Lazy (23. Februar 2014)

muddy, berch bin ich doch raus. keine puste, trinke tee.. sollte man den beruf wechseln.. :/


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Februar 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> muddy, berch bin ich doch raus. keine puste, trinke tee.. sollte man den beruf wechseln.. :/


Yepp..


----------



## indian66 (23. Februar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> morgen tour, 13:15 uhr beim krämer.


Läuft!
@Muddy,  kommste mit auf Türchen!


----------



## DerC (23. Februar 2014)

Bin heute raus


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Februar 2014)

Nö,

heute down that motherf*king hill....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Februar 2014)

War heute super Boden am Ebberg, leider hab ich zum Schluß nen Köpper über die Susi gemacht und brauch nen neuen Helm, die Blagen haben nen Dirtkicker draus gezimmert, das hat mir doch den Arsch zu hoch gefeuert......


----------



## DerC (23. Februar 2014)

Scheiß Blagen, aufe Fresse kriegen die


----------



## indian66 (24. Februar 2014)

Ooh verdammich,  sonst heile geblieben???


----------



## Svennoos (24. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht's aus jemand Bock und zeit heute nachmittag nen paar Abfahrten am ebberg zu machen?


----------



## Lazy (24. Februar 2014)

wooops... ich war grad da 
zwar nur ne stunde, aber hat gereicht ... ui ui die alte linke linie ist lustig! aber der drop am ende über den baumstumpf hat mir die kimme mitm hinterrad nachgezogen ...
wegen susi: hab vorhin noch einen getroffen der mich dezent mit "hab die susi gemacht und bin erstmal direkt über die landung hinaus geflogen" gewarnt hat  gleicher typ beschrieb unseren muddy übberrings mit: "der sieht aus wie ein streetworker"


----------



## DerC (24. Februar 2014)

Morgen einer unterwegs ? Hab wieder Bock auf Herzsport und rumheulen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ooh verdammich,  sonst heile geblieben???


Jo, verdammt Sahne gehabt, ne dicke Nackenverspannung und ein paar Macken, hätte übel ausgehen können, selbst mein Rückenprotektor ist an einer Stelle aufgeplatzt...ohne wär ich jetzt wahrscheinlich im Nirvana. Die Spezialisten haben übrigends überall dran rungedoktort, hab grad das Meiste wieder gerichtet, getz ist nix kickiges mehr dran, haben auch die Schüppe irgendwo hingefeuert, hab sie jetzt erstmal woanders versteckt, damit der Mist aufhört.


----------



## toje (24. Februar 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jo, verdammt Sahne gehabt, ne dicke Nackenverspannung und ein paar Macken, hätte übel ausgehen können, selbst mein Rückenprotektor ist an einer Stelle aufgeplatzt...ohne wär ich jetzt wahrscheinlich im Nirvana. Die Spezialisten haben übrigends überall dran rungedoktort, hab grad das Meiste wieder gerichtet, getz ist nix kickiges mehr dran, haben auch die Schüppe irgendwo hingefeuert, hab sie jetzt erstmal woanders versteckt, damit der Mist aufhört.


Junge Junge, Glück gehabt...toi toi toi!!!Ja voll für`n Arsch das da jetzt jeder die Schüppe in die Hand nimmt!!!Hatte am Fr. bei der Tour schon das Gefühl das der Kicker oben an der Lichtung voll "Dirt" war.  Und das Schlimmste: die Außenstelle ist Plääätt!!!  Naja, btw morgen um 15:45 Uhr Tour ab Krämer.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Februar 2014)

toje schrieb:


> Junge Junge, Glück gehabt...toi toi toi!!!Ja voll für`n Arsch das da jetzt jeder die Schüppe in die Hand nimmt!!!Hatte am Fr. bei der Tour schon das Gefühl das der Kicker oben an der Lichtung voll "Dirt" war.  Und das Schlimmste: die Außenstelle ist Plääätt!!!  Naja, btw morgen um 15:45 Uhr Tour ab Krämer.


Wie platt??

Ist doch nur ne Line den Berg runter bis auf den Double gibts doch eigentlich nix  "plattzumachen" ????


----------



## toje (24. Februar 2014)

Der Indianer sagt das da ein Harvester durchgepflügt ist...und man nichts wieder erkennt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (24. Februar 2014)

wat ? auf der rechten linie das,  was auf der linken passiert ist ?!


----------



## BenderB (24. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal zusammenschmeißen und uns auch nen Harvester besorgen... 
@Muddy: gute Besserung und Junge, Junge


----------



## indian66 (25. Februar 2014)

Yupp,  AS rechte Line ist komplett von oben bis unten wech,  nix mehr wiederzuerkennen  
Mensch muddy…  viell doch immer erst gucken,  dann ballern.
Guuute Besserung.


----------



## toje (25. Februar 2014)

Wir sollten uns mal nach nem neuen verstecktem unbekannten Berch umschauen. Ist doch Kacka hoch sieben so!!!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Februar 2014)

Gegen Harvester hilft vermutlich nur Knete zusammenschmeissen, Waldstück pachten.
Gegen Dirtkinder hilft das natürlich nicht (gute Besserung Schlucker).


----------



## indian66 (25. Februar 2014)

Wenn der unbekannt sein soll,  musste den wohl erst noch aufschaufeln…


----------



## Svennoos (25. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte das ganze wird da geduldet mittlerweile. Fand es eigendlich ziehmlich geil so etwas quasi vor der Tür zu haben auch wenn ich erst nen paar mal da war. Ist dort denn jetzt wirklich alles platt die doubles und so?


----------



## DerC (25. Februar 2014)

@toje 

bin wahrscheinlich schon früher unterwegs, wenn nicht 15.45 Krämer


----------



## toje (25. Februar 2014)

Svennoos schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ganze wird da geduldet mittlerweile. Fand es eigendlich ziehmlich geil so etwas quasi vor der Tür zu haben auch wenn ich erst nen paar mal da war. Ist dort denn jetzt wirklich alles platt die doubles und so?


Der Ebberg ist nicht gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte sowas an der AS vor 2 Wochen schon befürchtet. 
Da war ne verdächtige Schneise mit rosa Farbe markiert an den Bäumen, war zu befürchten, dass sich da Forstarbeiten androhten.


----------



## Lazy (25. Februar 2014)

soll nochmal einer sagen, wir machen den Wald kapott!
Der Wald macht uns doch kaputt - Gute Besserung @Mudschlucker


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Februar 2014)

Jo danke danke...geht schon besser , ich glaube war alles nur geprellt, werde morgen schon wieder auf Toürchen, jeman Bock so um 16,45 Uhr ??...Unkraut vergeht nich..


----------



## DerC (27. Februar 2014)

Was gehtn am WE ? Jemand Lust auf Warstein ?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. Februar 2014)

Wir sind Sonntag in Warstein.

(Samstag hol ich meinen neuen Bock und hoffe mal, dass ich bis Sonntag passende Federn auftreibe. Hat nicht zufällig jemand ne 500x3.0 Feder für hinten und ne schwarze / extra harte Feder für ne aktuelle Boxxer rumfliegen ?)


----------



## DerC (28. Februar 2014)

Kann Dir ne 500x3.25 anbieten. Sollte auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. Februar 2014)

Oh, das wär ja schonmal was, um am Wochenende den Bock fahren zu können.
Die gabelfeder hol ich heute Abend beim Reuber, die haben noch eine liegen.

500x3.25 müsste ich trotz 5mm mehr wohl reinkriegen und in Richtung Durchschlag krieg ich das Ding eh nicht am ersten Wochenende. Hat dann halt von haus aus etwas Vorspannung, wenn ich das richtig kapiere.

Ich hol den Bock morgen früh ab und meld mich dann mal bei dir, wenn ich nicht noch irgendwo ne passende Feder her kriege.
Rest per PN.....Danke schonmal


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. März 2014)

Hey war heute Super-Boden am Ebberg und ziemlich viel los.....wie wars in Warstein  ?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. März 2014)

Downhill war noch recht matschig. Rest war richtig gut. Nahezu trocken im Vergleich zu den letzten beiden Wochenenden. Waren einige Leute da, aber auf den Strecken verteilt sich das gut.


----------



## DerC (3. März 2014)

Hat einer von euch noch ein paar Endkappen fürn Lenker ? Die zum reinstecken 

..ach ja..Ebberch wieder immer verbastelter, schade dass jetzt jeder auf Bob den Baumeister macht


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2014)

Hatta...


----------



## DerC (3. März 2014)

Daaaaaanke


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Daaaaaanke


Wo wir grad beim Suchen sind, hat noch jemand ne Sattelklemme, bräuchte nur den Handgriff mit dem Gewindestück, wenns geht M6

Schwarz oder Rot...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2014)

Morgen jemand 16.45 Krämer Türchen ?

Wetta soll ja joot werden...oder ist hier jemand jeck und somit morgen tot ???


----------



## indian66 (3. März 2014)

Werd schon so gegen 15.00 starten,  viell komm ich um 1645 beim Krämer vorbei 
Hab übrigens 2 Karten für Blood red shoes am 11.4.


----------



## DerC (3. März 2014)

[quote ich haben="Mud-Schlucker, post: 11788080, member: 162274"]Wo wir grad beim Suchen sind, hat noch jemand ne Sattelklemme, bräuchte nur den Handgriff mit dem Gewindestück, wenns geht M6

Schwarz oder Rot...[/quote]
Sollte  ich haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Werd schon so gegen 15.00 starten,  viell komm ich um 1645 beim Krämer vorbei
> Hab übrigens 2 Karten für Blood red shoes am 11.4.


Muss ich mir auch noch kaufen aaaahrggg.......
Jo komm mal mit oder hol mich ab....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> [quote ich haben="Mud-Schlucker, post: 11788080, member: 162274"]Wo wir grad beim Suchen sind, hat noch jemand ne Sattelklemme, bräuchte nur den Handgriff mit dem Gewindestück, wenns geht M6
> 
> Schwarz oder Rot...


Sollte  ich haben[/quote]
Beide...!!! Hähä , nee  bring mal beide mit , muss mal gucken, wegen der Länge des Hebels, schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus....


----------



## indian66 (3. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Muss ich mir auch noch kaufen aaaahrggg.......


Kannst eine Karte haben…


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (3. März 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Kannst eine Karte haben…


Gern, aber ich muss für Kire auch noch eine mitkaufen....


----------



## Svennoos (4. März 2014)

Moin Moin,
Wie sieht's aus nicht jemand zufällig Nachtschicht so wie ich und Bock gleich ne runde am ebberg Berg ab zu Brettern?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Suchen sind, hat noch jemand ne Sattelklemme, bräuchte nur den Handgriff mit dem Gewindestück, wenns geht M6
> 
> Schwarz oder Rot...


hatta...
schwarz


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. März 2014)

Hab heute noch die rechte Line komplettiert, man kann jetzt wieder bis zum dicken Roadgap fahren, ist auch schon an-geshaped, aber ich hab erstmal nen dicken Baumstamm draufgerollt, damit keiner meint ,man könnte schon da runter hopsen.
Die Landung muss noch gemacht werden, hab allerdings keinen Bock das alleine zu machen, muss noch alles gesäubert werden und die Ecke abgetragen damit man den Jump auch überleben kann 
Also wärs schon , wenn wir das mal zu Mehreren machen könnten, damits mal wieder ein Highlight am Ofen gibt.


----------



## hugecarl (5. März 2014)

lasse mich zwar selten blicken, würde aber mithelfen. hau n termin raus.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. März 2014)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> lasse mich zwar selten blicken, würde aber mithelfen. hau n termin raus.


Der Ben, ich werd verrückt, Dich jibbet auch noch, jo wart aber erst noch mehrere Reaktionen ab, wär schon gut , wenn zu viert oder fünft wären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (5. März 2014)

ja, war neulich seit gefühlten ewigkeiten mal wieder fahren, heute auch wieder. das gute wetter motiviert schon.


----------



## Lazy (5. März 2014)

Muddy DU bist verrückt


----------



## Svennoos (6. März 2014)

Also ich biete auch gerne meine Hilfe an kein Thema brauche dann auch nur nen Termin. Zeugs zum buddeln und Co liegt immer im bulli


----------



## Mojo44369 (6. März 2014)

Hiho,
ik heiße Maurice(33jahre jung) und bin relativ neu im DH bereich und suche leute die gern nen Anfänger(nicht blutig) auch mal mitnehmen würden im bereich Dortmund.
Ich selber wohne in Dortmund Huckarde.
Equip ist Vorhanden , Santa Bullit 2006 mit Domain DC RC, und sahne Austattung  Helm und Schienbeinschoner am start ..... Handschuhe nicht zu vergessen 
Ich kann meist nur am Wochenende ,von wegen weil arbeit ,oder aber halt nachmittags.
Bin einfach unkompliziert und fast stubenrein .

WhatsApp am start 01785443698


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2014)

Herzlich willkommen!
Ich würde niemals mit jemandem fahren, der seine Handynummer frei im Internet posten würde!
Außerdem würde ich niemals mit jemandem fahren, der mit jemandem wie mir fahren würde!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen!
> Ich würde niemals mit jemandem fahren, der seine Handynummer frei im Internet posten würde!
> Außerdem würde ich niemals mit jemandem fahren, der mit jemandem wie mir fahren würde!


Jawoll !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2014)

Svennoos schrieb:


> Also ich biete auch gerne meine Hilfe an kein Thema brauche dann auch nur nen Termin. Zeugs zum buddeln und Co liegt immer im bulli


Klingt gut ,

wir kriegen Dich schon ran...


----------



## Mojo44369 (6. März 2014)

ich würde eigentlich auch mit niemanden fahren der mit MIR fährt (wie behämmert) ,aber ausnahmen haben die regel ,oder so ähnlich.
Naja hab ne ignore list fürs handy und habe hier ein zwei leute schon kennen gelernt , daher hab ich mir gedacht "was solls"


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2014)

Aber mein WhatsApp findet Dich nicht.
Seit der Zuckerberg da seine Finger drin hat, ist das aber auch verdiddelidaddelt!


----------



## Mojo44369 (6. März 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aber mein WhatsApp findet Dich nicht.
> Seit der Zuckerberg da seine Finger drin hat, ist das aber auch verdiddelidaddelt!



Ha ne 8 vergessen , sorry.
Korrigiert.


----------



## Svennoos (6. März 2014)

@ mud-Schlucker 
Wie sieht's schon nen Termin für die Aktion am Ofen geplant?


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2014)

Naja gut, als Biker ist man ja auch immer froh, wenn man keine 8 hat, oder wenigstens nur eine


----------



## BenderB (6. März 2014)

Aber mal im Ernst (nicht im Klaus): herzlich Willkommen. 
Ich persönlich werde in nächster Zeit wenig bis gar nicht zum Biken kommen. Aber falls ich es doch mal wieder schaffe, sag ich Bescheid.
Bei den anderen wirst Du wohl eher Glück haben.


----------



## Svennoos (6. März 2014)

Also ich sag auch mal hallo.
Ich bin auch noch relativ neu im DH und freeride Bereich und bin immer für ne runde zu haben. Ist denn schon von irgendwem was fürs wochende geplant?


----------



## Mojo44369 (6. März 2014)

Svennoos schrieb:


> Also ich sag auch mal hallo.
> Ich bin auch noch relativ neu im DH und freeride Bereich und bin immer für ne runde zu haben. Ist denn schon von irgendwem was fürs wochende geplant?



Hätte samstag früh ein paar stunden zeit, falls whatsapp vorhanden oder so dann einfach schreiben , komme gern.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2014)

Mojo44369 schrieb:


> Hätte samstag früh ein paar stunden zeit, falls whatsapp vorhanden oder so dann einfach schreiben , komme gern.


Keine Apps...aber wollte Samstag auch fahren, weiß aber noch nicht wo, hätte mal wieder richtig bock auf Kalwes...

Buddelaktion vielleicht nächste Woche Mittwoch so um 17.00 Uhr ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo44369 (6. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Keine Apps...aber wollte Samstag auch fahren, weiß aber noch nicht wo, hätte mal wieder richtig bock auf Kalwes...
> 
> Buddelaktion vielleicht nächste Woche Mittwoch so um 17.00 Uhr ??



wo isn Kalwes  ?


----------



## DerC (6. März 2014)

Morgen Tour, Samstag Warstein oder Willingen, Sonntag Tour, Montag Willingen, Dienstag leichte Tour zum ausrollern, Mi, Do und Freitag leider Dienst....


----------



## indian66 (6. März 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Morgen Tour, Samstag Warstein oder Willingen, Sonntag Tour, Montag Willingen, Dienstag leichte Tour zum ausrollern, Mi, Do und Freitag leider Dienst....


Willze fit werden?


----------



## Svennoos (6. März 2014)

Wie weit sind'n die in willingen geht da schon was dieses Wochenende? Samstag muss ich gucken ob das klappt wollte aber Sonntag dann mit nem Kollegen nach warstein ansonsten irgendwo nen heimischen Spot abklappern. Mit buddelaktion nächsten Mittwoch sieht bei mir schlecht aus habe spätschicht nächste Woche es sei denn es ändert sich was. Wasn mit morgen buddeln evtl? So 17.00?


----------



## imfluss (6. März 2014)

Hey Leute, 
fährt jemand von Euch ab und zu mit Kayya ? 
Hab lange nichts mehr von Ihm gehört und würde gerne mal nach Dortmund kommen.
Wäre so der einzige Local den ich dort kenne


----------



## Svennoos (6. März 2014)

Frage mit willingen hat sich erledigt büke sasion willingen würde heute eröffnet jawoll


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Keine Apps...aber wollte Samstag auch fahren, weiß aber noch nicht wo, hätte mal wieder richtig bock auf Kalwes...
> 
> Buddelaktion vielleicht nächste Woche Mittwoch so um 17.00 Uhr ??


Kalwes ist hinter der Uni Bochum , auch als Homespot der mountainbike rider bekannt, am Kemnader Stausee, sehr geil zu fahren..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. März 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Morgen Tour, Samstag Warstein oder Willingen, Sonntag Tour, Montag Willingen, Dienstag leichte Tour zum ausrollern, Mi, Do und Freitag leider Dienst....


Oh mann der C ist on extasy..


----------



## Lazy (7. März 2014)

Sonntag jemand Lust auf Halde Hoppenbruch? Sind mit 3-4 Leuten da ab mittags denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennoos (7. März 2014)

Schade werde wohl morgen hoppenbruch sein will Sonntag nach willingen mit nem Kollegen


----------



## toje (7. März 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> fährt jemand von Euch ab und zu mit Kayya ?
> Hab lange nichts mehr von Ihm gehört und würde gerne mal nach Dortmund kommen.
> Wäre so der einzige Local den ich dort kenne



der baut fleißig an seinem pumptrack im garten.


----------



## sokofriedhof (7. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Kalwes ist hinter der Uni Bochum , auch als Homespot der mountainbike rider bekannt, am Kemnader Stausee, sehr geil zu fahren..



Hey,

würde mit nem Kollegen morgen zum Kalwes, Wo kann ich wohl am besten Parken, gerne auch per PN


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2014)

sokofriedhof schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> würde mit nem Kollegen morgen zum Kalwes, Wo kann ich wohl am besten Parken, gerne auch per PN


Direkt unten am dh ist n Schotter- Parkplatz


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. März 2014)

Watt denn getz morgen Warstein oder Willingen ????


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2014)

Morgen Türchen in Witten mit toje und dem Nilsemann… sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (8. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Watt denn getz morgen Warstein oder Willingen ????



sind auf jeden Fall mit mehreren Leuten ab Mittags in Hoppenbruch
Achso das andere morgen ?!  Ich meine Sonntag


----------



## DerC (9. März 2014)

Hat einer nen rechten X0 Trigger zum schlachten ? Bräuchte den silbernen Daumenhebel


----------



## Daniel12 (10. März 2014)

hey wir wa


Lazy schrieb:


> sind auf jeden Fall mit mehreren Leuten ab Mittags in Hoppenbruch
> Achso das andere morgen ?!  Ich meine Sonntag




hey, wir waren auch da, bis ca. 14 Uhr, haben wir uns wohl verpasst… waren zu 5.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. März 2014)

Also,

wer Zeit und Bock hat Mittwoch 17.00 Roadgap am Ebberg basteln...

Und wer noch mehr Zeit hat morgen 16.45 Toürchen ab Kremer in der Wanne...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. März 2014)

Na bei der Resonanz wird das wohl nix.....


----------



## Svennoos (12. März 2014)

Sorry hätte gerne geholfen hab aber wie gesagt diese Woche leider spätschicht.


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2014)

Na,  da müssen wa stattdessen wohl radalieren heute


----------



## Djingis (12. März 2014)

ich klinke mich mal ein hier.
ich bin matze, bin schon recht lange hier im forum und bin "früher" eigtl nur 4x gefahren und hatte die letzten 4 jahre quasi pause. sprich bin nur fixie gefahren. hab mir jetzt endlich wieder n rad gekauft und fahre mich grad so in sachen dh & freeride ein  .
Einige von euch hab ich letzten samstag glaube ich warstein getroffen. ( schwarzer golf mit dem herb aufm dach)

zum eigentlichen. ich wollt heut nachmittag fahren. ich hatte an kohlensiepen gedacht ( wäre so ab 17.00 spätestens vor ort). mich würd aber auch interessieren wo das genau am kalwes ist. oder wo genau was am ebberg ist. wenn sich jemand anschliesst oder mich an die hand nimmt wär ich hoch erfreut  .


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (14. März 2014)

bär !


----------



## Djingis (14. März 2014)

anwesend. totgeglaubte leben länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. März 2014)

Hä?

So nachdem vielen die rechte Line auf dem Downhill am Berch zu unflowig oder zu schwierig war gibts getz ne Alternative, man kann jetzt nach dem Step-Up statt links in die Kurve auf den Corner zuzufahren, rechts an der Kurve vorbei auf die Harvesterspur und dann den kleinen Jump nehmen (Landung is fettich und fahrbar) und dann nach rechts wieder auf den großen Anlieger hinter der Hip her , oder geradeaus die Harvesterline weiter runter und dann hinter dem langen Anlieger einbiegen, kriegt man echt speed bei drauf.... fährt sich echt flowig..
Eine Chicken-line gibt es jetzt auch rechts an der Hip vorbei, wer den Corner nehmen möchte, dem die  Hip aber zu tricky ist...(man kann die Landung jetzt auch als Kicker benutzen.
Also alles jetzt auch Enduro-fähig...


----------



## Djingis (14. März 2014)

Geht das auch auf deutsch?


----------



## DerC (14. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> So nachdem vielen die rechte Line auf dem Downhill am Berch zu unflowig oder zu schwierig war gibts getz ne Alternative, man kann jetzt nach dem Step-Up statt links in die Kurve auf den Corner zuzufahren, rechts an der Kurve vorbei auf die Harvesterspur und dann den kleinen Jump nehmen (Landung is fettich und fahrbar) und dann nach rechts wieder auf den großen Anlieger hinter der Hip her , oder geradeaus die Harvesterline weiter runter und dann hinter dem langen Anlieger einbiegen, kriegt man echt speed bei drauf.... fährt sich echt flowig..
> Eine Chicken-line gibt es jetzt auch rechts an der Hip vorbei, wer den Corner nehmen möchte, dem die  Hip aber zu tricky ist...(man kann die Landung jetzt auch als Kicker benutzen.
> Also alles jetzt auch Enduro-fähig...


Danke


----------



## hugecarl (14. März 2014)

Djingis schrieb:


> Geht das auch auf deutsch?



für mich bitte in altdeutschen runen, ihr schelme. mein homie franz von papen stimmt dir da auch zu. ach, verdammt. diese blöden anglizismen.

danke fürs buddeln, muddy.


----------



## indian66 (14. März 2014)

Joonge,  da haste aber wieder fett gebastelt am Mittwoch?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. März 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Joonge,  da haste aber wieder fett gebastelt am Mittwoch?


Nee Freitag abend, war in 40 Minuten erledischt, hab nur das Vorhandene etwas geändert.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. März 2014)

Djingis schrieb:


> Geht das auch auf deutsch?


Rein theoretisch ja, aber dann verstehts ja bei diesem beknackten Sport keiner mehr...


----------



## Djingis (16. März 2014)

ja ok, macht sinn. 
an welcher strecke seid ihr denn genau?


----------



## indian66 (16. März 2014)

Djingis schrieb:


> ja ok, macht sinn.
> an welcher strecke seid ihr denn genau?


Am Ofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. März 2014)

Jemand Lust auf Toürchen morgen ab Krämer 16.45...?


----------



## indian66 (17. März 2014)

Sowieso!


----------



## DerC (17. März 2014)

sind schon mittags unterwegs, hab ab 18.00 Dienst


----------



## Svennoos (19. März 2014)

Wie sieht's aus in die runde, morgen bei dem geilen wetter was kommen soll jemand am ebberg?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (20. März 2014)

sucht noch jemand nen Pump-Rad?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (20. März 2014)

Mein "pump-Kumpel" überlegt gerade in dieser Richtung Geld auszugeben. Was wäre es denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (21. März 2014)

NFF [Beatnut] schrieb:


> sucht noch jemand nen Pump-Rad?


  Gibma details per PN bidde


----------



## DerC (23. März 2014)

Heute 13.23 am Krämer, der Toje haut einen raus


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. März 2014)

Jemand gleich am Ofen ?


----------



## DerC (23. März 2014)

s.o.


----------



## Svennoos (25. März 2014)

Wie sieht's aus heute nachmittag wer am ebberg wenns wetter es zulässt?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2014)

Hey,
hat jemand Ahnung wo die 
Schüppe am Ofen hingekommen ist, ich wollte heute den von den CC-asseln abgegurkten Drop restauriern und das Ding ist plötzlich wech ??

Den Baum hab ich weggesägt gibt jetzt ne CC-freundliche lline rechts am Drop vorbei, auf das der Drop heile bleibt.


----------



## Lazy (27. März 2014)

du kann ich dir nix zu sagen. meine aber letzten dienstag zumindest eine handsäge an der abbiegung zur mittleren harvester-line liegen gesehen zu haben


----------



## VollgasPilot86 (28. März 2014)

Morgen,

bin grad auf den Fred hier gestoßen.  Sind ja einige aus meiner Umgebung hier.
Bin öfters im Ebberg oder Kohlensiepen unterwegs. Wollte am Wochenende mal zum Kalwes. Ist es dort mit dem Ebberg oder Kohlensiepen vergleichbar?

MfG
Sven

Edit: Hier wird öfters vom "ofen" gesprochen. Wo ist das?


----------



## hugecarl (28. März 2014)

ofen=ebberg. kalwes ist ne sehr gute strecke, viel kurven im oberen teil und weiter unten/mitte gibts einige dicke sprünge, lohnt auf jeden fall da und ist (von den sprüngen mal abgesehen) alles chillig fahrbar.


----------



## Lazy (28. März 2014)

Der Ebberg liegt ja immerhin in westhOFEN 

Brandi rockst du noch die Single Trails oder wo trifft man dich derzeit an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VollgasPilot86 (28. März 2014)

Ahh... okay 

Danke für die Infos. 

MfG


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. März 2014)

VollgasPilot86 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> bin grad auf den Fred hier gestoßen.  Sind ja einige aus meiner Umgebung hier.
> Bin öfters im Ebberg oder Kohlensiepen unterwegs. Wollte am Wochenende mal zum Kalwes. Ist es dort mit dem Ebberg oder Kohlensiepen vergleichbar?
> ...


Ist Ersteres..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ist Ersteres..


Oh war zu spät dran..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. März 2014)

Ist jemand morgen in Willingen oder Warstein unterwegs ...??


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. März 2014)

Ja, wir sind in Warstein.


----------



## hugecarl (29. März 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> Brandi rockst du noch die Single Trails oder wo trifft man dich derzeit an?



jo, bin primär singletrailmäßig unterwegs, war in letzter zeit nicht mehr so oft am ofen, diese vor dem förster enorm gut versteckte strecke, deren pseudonym man hier keineswegs verraten sollte


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. März 2014)

Wir waren heut in Winterberg, ist aber momentan nicht zu empfehlen, der Downhill ist jetzt ein Freeride und der neue Downhill noch nicht fertig und sowieso viele Strecken gesperrt, wir sind also nur auf dem Freeride rumgehühnert und auf den Singletrail, hat aber trotzdem Bock gemacht, den 
Freeride kann man schön mit Vollgas runterknallen...


----------



## VollgasPilot86 (30. März 2014)

Moin. Heute jemand am kalwes

WhatsApp: 0-1-7-4-2-1-3-5-0-5-4

MfG Sven


----------



## Lazy (31. März 2014)

@Mud-Schlucker und wie ist der neue Lift? Habe gehört da können die Bikes rausfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. März 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> @Mud-Schlucker und wie ist der neue Lift? Habe gehört da können die Bikes rausfallen


Jepp,

der Einrastmechanismus ist noch nicht optimiert...


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2014)

Dafür konnte man ganz gut mitm Lenker im Boden einrasten
Mistige Schlammrillen die!


----------



## Lazy (31. März 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jepp,
> 
> der Einrastmechanismus ist noch nicht optimiert...


ich raste aus :|


----------



## VollgasPilot86 (31. März 2014)

Huhu....

Kann man am Speicherbecken eigentlich wieder fahren?

Tö mit ö


----------



## DerC (31. März 2014)

Morgen Mittag jemand endurieren ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. März 2014)

Ab 16.45 wollte ich mal zum Ofen mit Tom (vielleicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (31. März 2014)

Leider zu spät, hab ab 18.00 Nachtdienst...schade


----------



## f0ri (31. März 2014)

VollgasPilot86 schrieb:


> Huhu....
> 
> Kann man am Speicherbecken eigentlich wieder fahren?
> 
> Tö mit ö



Meinst Du das Speicherbecken oberhalb vom Köppchenwerk?


----------



## Kayya (31. März 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Morgen Mittag jemand endurieren ?




wann willste los? wollte morgen auch ne runde drehen


----------



## DerC (1. April 2014)

Kayya schrieb:


> wann willste los? wollte morgen auch ne runde drehen


   Post hatta


----------



## VollgasPilot86 (1. April 2014)

f0ri schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Speicherbecken oberhalb vom Köppchenwerk?



Ja genau...


----------



## indian66 (1. April 2014)

Bin raus für heute,  Bandprobe…


----------



## f0ri (1. April 2014)

VollgasPilot86 schrieb:


> Ja genau...



Wir sind da am WE gefahren, allerdings die Seite Waldfriedhof -> Teufelskanzel -> und dann Runter zum Schiffswinkel

Auf der anderen Seite vom Becken geht es ja wohl auch noch irgendwo runter (sind wir aber noch nie gefahren). Sieht jedefalls noch recht wild aus nachdem im letzten Jahr dort ordentlich abgeholzt wurde. Muss aber auch sagen, dass wir keine Hardcore DH-Biker sind 
Wo geht es denn da genau runter?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. April 2014)

Wer von euch hat denn eine D3 in L und könnte den mal zum einmal Probesitzen zur Verfügung stellen?

Oder gibt es irgendwo in der Nähe einen Händler der TLD hat?


----------



## VollgasPilot86 (3. April 2014)

f0ri schrieb:


> Wir sind da am WE gefahren, allerdings die Seite Waldfriedhof -> Teufelskanzel -> und dann Runter zum Schiffswinkel
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite vom Becken geht es ja wohl auch noch irgendwo runter (sind wir aber noch nie gefahren). Sieht jedefalls noch recht wild aus nachdem im letzten Jahr dort ordentlich abgeholzt wurde. Muss aber auch sagen, dass wir keine Hardcore DH-Biker sind
> Wo geht es denn da genau runter?



ok, dann werd ich am Wochenende mal schauen, wie es dort so ist.


----------



## Lazy (4. April 2014)

morgen little champ / happy trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDisbike (5. April 2014)

moin! geht heut was? 15:3o @ ebberg ?



Lazy schrieb:


> morgen little champ / happy trail


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. April 2014)

Hat noch einer ne Matchmaker  X Schelle für rechts ??


----------



## DerC (8. April 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hat noch einer ne Matchmaker  X Schelle für rechts ??



X Clamp oder die alten Version ?


----------



## Lateralus (8. April 2014)

Ich müsste sowas haben. Schaue morgen mal nach, gegen ein Eis an der Tanke abzugeben.


----------



## DerC (8. April 2014)

Hat einer nen schwarzen Avid Code Bremssattel auf Halde ? Ab 2011 wäre perfekt


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> X Clamp oder die alten Version ?


Kehr kehr X, X X XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Schelle XXXX XXXXXXXX oder wars doch X?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Hat einer nen schwarzen Avid Code Bremssattel auf Halde ? Ab 2011 wäre perfekt


Hey hätte da noch nen 2012er Code Bremssattel mit XO Griff von sonem Speiseeishonk...

bin auf Trail umgestiegen..


----------



## indian66 (8. April 2014)

@Muddy:  bis raus für morgen,  wie gesagt…


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2014)

Ach ja der Drop auf der rechten Line des Ofen-downhills ist wieder Tacco, bitte nicht mehr drüberfahrn...könnte böse enden......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> @Muddy:  bis raus für morgen,  wie gesagt…


ej...das war fast zeitgleich...Schade !!!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. April 2014)

Hey watt is eigentlich mal wieder mit pumpen gehen, irgendwie ist diese Wort dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal gefallen ???

Keiner mehr Bock oder alle zu schlapp


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. April 2014)

Wir sind unter der Woche öfter auf Deusenberg,Tremonia und Aplerbeck.
Wo pumpt ihr den so ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. April 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Wir sind unter der Woche öfter auf Deusenberg,Tremonia und Aplerbeck.
> Wo pumpt ihr den so ?


Aplerbeckk ist schon fein , ist die Strecke denn noch in Schuss zur Zeit ??


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. April 2014)

Ich war im Februar das erste mal da, kann also nicht beurteilen, wie die davor ausgesehen hat.
Ich würd sagen ist gut in Schuss.


----------



## Svennoos (11. April 2014)

Tach zusammen, 
Wollte heute nachmittag wahrscheinlich im Dortmunder raum ne runde rumhüppen gehen. Jemand Bock sich anzuschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (11. April 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hey watt is eigentlich mal wieder mit pumpen gehen, irgendwie ist diese Wort dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal gefallen ???
> 
> Keiner mehr Bock oder alle zu schlapp



bist herzlich wilkommen auf meinem hauseigenen pumptrack ne runde zu rollen. ist mitlerweile fertig und läuft gut. braucht aber natürlich noch den feinschliff


----------



## toje (11. April 2014)

Kayya schrieb:


> bist herzlich wilkommen auf meinem hauseigenen pumptrack ne runde zu rollen. ist mitlerweile fertig und läuft gut. braucht aber natürlich noch den feinschliff



wow... thats sounds good!!!


----------



## Kayya (11. April 2014)

aso...wasen morgen bei euch los?

wollte morgen mit dem mtb in den wald fahren, vielleicht macht das ja morgen auch wer von euch! =)


----------



## toje (11. April 2014)

Öh wir treffen uns gaaanz früh beim Krämer...um 10:30 Uhr.Wird aber eher ne Mädchenrunde. ;-)


----------



## Kayya (12. April 2014)

das ist zu früh für mich! =)
Ich bin ab 15uhr am Berch


----------



## zwehni (12. April 2014)

Hat einer schwarze specialized Ringe für den Sip Grip und will vielleicht weisse haben?  Oder nen Speiseeis?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. April 2014)

Kayya schrieb:


> bist herzlich wilkommen auf meinem hauseigenen pumptrack ne runde zu rollen. ist mitlerweile fertig und läuft gut. braucht aber natürlich noch den feinschliff


Hört sich joot an, lass uns den doch nächste Woche mal testen..


----------



## Svennoos (12. April 2014)

Ich frag mal so in die runde... Ist mören jemand am ebberg unterwegs hab kein Bock alleine zu fahren. 
Mfg Sven


----------



## zwehni (12. April 2014)

Jau sind nen paar Kollegen von mir da. Bin noch raus


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. April 2014)

Svennoos schrieb:


> Ich frag mal so in die runde... Ist mören jemand am ebberg unterwegs hab kein Bock alleine zu fahren.
> Mfg Sven


Jepp wollte so ab 11.00 uhr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennoos (13. April 2014)

Super 11 Uhr wird bei mir nen bißchen knapp werde gegen 11.30 am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## Cux_86 (15. April 2014)

Hi bin neu im Umkreis und letztes Wochenende schon am Ebberg unterwegs,hab dort ein paar nette Leute getroffen. Ist jemand am Freitag da??


----------



## Svennoos (15. April 2014)

Hi, 
also ich werde am Freitag auf jeden fall nen bißchen vor Ort sein wann weiß ich aber noch nicht. Wollte evtl auch morgen oder Donnerstag nachmittag noch nen paar Abfahrten machen.


----------



## Cux_86 (15. April 2014)

Morgen und Donnerstag kann ich nicht aber Freitag bin ich für jede Uhrzeit offen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. April 2014)

Svennoos schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich werde am Freitag auf jeden fall nen bißchen vor Ort sein wann weiß ich aber noch nicht. Wollte evtl auch morgen oder Donnerstag nachmittag noch nen paar Abfahrten machen.


Jo,,

wollt auch morgen so um 17.00 Uhr da sein, bis denne..


----------



## Lazy (15. April 2014)

freitag oder samstag winterberg


----------



## Svennoos (16. April 2014)

Jut jut dann bis später


----------



## Svennoos (17. April 2014)

So wie sieht's aus morgen Mittag 13.00 Uhr ca. Jemand Bock auf ebberg falls es nicht aus Eimern schütten sollte?


----------



## Cux_86 (17. April 2014)

Wenn das Wetter mit spielt dann bin ich gegen 14uhr da

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennoos (17. April 2014)

Alles klar dann kann man ja vorher noch mal schreiben


----------



## Cux_86 (17. April 2014)

Ok

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cux_86 (18. April 2014)

Fahre morgen heute ist mir das Wetter zu unbeständig 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Svennoos (18. April 2014)

Werde evtl trotzdem später ne runder drehen vllt sieht man sich dann morgen


----------



## Cux_86 (18. April 2014)

Wenn du dann da bist ganz bestimmt der Wetterbericht sagt 8 std Sonne morgen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Svennoos (18. April 2014)

So morgen ab 10.15 ca am ebberg Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cux_86 (18. April 2014)

Ok bin gegen 11 da muss meine Freundin noch zur Arbeit fahren

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Svennoos (18. April 2014)

Jut dann passt datt ja


----------



## Lazy (19. April 2014)

Fahren zum böllberg heute. Da ist alles top in Schuss, solltet ihr auch mal mit hin. Montag wollen wir wohl auch nochmal. Für Winterberg war uns das Wetter zu unsolide


----------



## Cux_86 (19. April 2014)

Sind am ebberg ....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Svennoos (19. April 2014)

Was gibbet denn gutes am böllberg? Und vor allem wo ist es? Würde mich dann evtl Montag an schließen.


----------



## Lazy (19. April 2014)

dat is in wetter. für ne lokale strecke, relativ lange abfahrt mit vielen elementen. die erste hälfte würde ich eher freeridelastig und den auslauf als downhill beschreiben. eigentlich für jeden jumps und chickenways dabei.
wäre besser sich am parkplatz zu treffen, der trail is ordentlich im wald ^^


----------



## BenderB (19. April 2014)

is Böllberg jetzt anders als so:
gibbet da was Neues?


----------



## Cux_86 (20. April 2014)

Wie sieht es aus wer ist gleich am ebberg?? Bin so gegen 1 halb 2 da

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Svennoos (20. April 2014)

Jo 1 Uhr passt


----------



## Lazy (20. April 2014)

bender, links wo wir das "rennen" gefahren sind, gibts eigentlich nix neues. rechts, wo wir den train gefahren sind, sind paar neue kicker, bzw alte repariert und vergrößert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (20. April 2014)

jo morgen gegen halb 12 am parkplatz vom böllberch


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. April 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> jo morgen gegen halb 12 am parkplatz vom böllberch


Jo ,

werd mit dem Nilsemann auch morgen kommen, wollten so gegen 11..00 uhr da sein !!!


----------



## Daniel12 (22. April 2014)

Mädels was war gestern? bin am berch rumgelungert, nur zwei traurige gestalten und dann nix mehr, niemand, nada… und bis 13:30 wars auch noch trocken


----------



## DerC (22. April 2014)

In Wibe wars bis 1600 trocken


----------



## Lazy (22. April 2014)

Waren am böllberg mit n paar leuten


----------



## Daniel12 (22. April 2014)

hab ich dann auch grad gelesen…


----------



## Daniel12 (22. April 2014)

wie ist denn in der Woche mal Abends ne Ebberg-Session? evtl. Donnerstag oder Freitag? ab 18:30?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. April 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> Waren am böllberg mit n paar leuten


Und war juuut...


----------



## Svennoos (22. April 2014)

Böllberg macht echt Laune. Freitag Abend ab 18.30 hört sich gut an wäre wohl dabei falls nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennoos (22. April 2014)

Okay Freitag fällt flach bin auf nem Geburtstag... So ist das wenn man erst später mit der Frau spricht


----------



## Lazy (24. April 2014)

Ma gucken nach Lust und Laune.heut erstmal pumpen


----------



## Lazy (25. April 2014)

Sind wohl ab 17uhr am ebberch


----------



## Svennoos (25. April 2014)

Wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus wo seid ihr dann unterwegs?


----------



## Svennoos (26. April 2014)

Wie sieht's denn jetzt aus für heute? Jemand Bock gleich ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## Lazy (28. April 2014)

Dienstag wer am Ofen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (28. April 2014)

Bin normalerweise nicht im Regionalforum aktiv aber : Nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit ist morgen endlich mein Wilson da. Nun brauche ich aber noch so 70ml No tubes tire sealent, da mir der reifen von der felge gesprungen ist. Weiss jmd ob es irgendwo in der umgebung das zeug zu kaufen gibt ? am liebsten in kleineren einheiten, 1l brauch ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## DerC (28. April 2014)

in Brackel beim Kai, Brackeler Hellweg Ecke Oesterstr


----------



## Lazy (28. April 2014)

stans no tube ? oder wie das heißt ? FOG Bikes - Bockenfelder  Straße in DO-Kirchlinde


----------



## Svennoos (28. April 2014)

Was issen jetzt morgen mit Ofen?


----------



## Lazy (29. April 2014)

Wenn nix neues runter kommt,sind wir so ab ca 5 am  ebberg


----------



## Svennoos (29. April 2014)

Hört sich gut an dann hoffen wa mal das es trocken bleibt dann komm ich auch um 5 rum.


----------



## Lazy (29. April 2014)

Sven, wenn du eher können solltest: ab 3 ist Jan schon da. Ich kann nur erst etwas später


----------



## Svennoos (29. April 2014)

Alles klar weiß ich Bescheid danke


----------



## Lazy (29. April 2014)

Unlustiges wetter.wird verschoben


----------



## Daniel12 (2. Mai 2014)

morgen jemand in Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (2. Mai 2014)

Wir vielleicht.
Sind uns noch nicht sicher ob Sa. oder Sonntag in den Park.
Und wenn ja, ob Warstein oder Winterberg.

Meine Frau sitzt zum zweiten mal auf ihrem Froggy und ich weiß nicht, ob ich ihr das in WiBe schon zumuten will.
Ich selber würd lieber nach WiBe, war da aber noch nicht und kann deshalb die Pisten nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Lazy (2. Mai 2014)

ich werds nicht schaffen und lokal fahren! 
wahrscheinlich aber eher sonntag als morgen. war grad am berg. da wars eigentlich ganz fluffig


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (2. Mai 2014)

So, hab mir die videos der Strecken in WiBe angeguckt und wir probieren das Sonntag mal.


----------



## BenderB (3. Mai 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> So, hab mir die videos der Strecken in WiBe angeguckt und wir probieren das Sonntag mal.


Conti und Free Cross gehen easy, auch für Anfänger. Also immer mal ran anne Bulletten!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Mai 2014)

Jau, danke für die Info.
SO hatte ich mir das an Hand der videos auch gedacht, aber videos trügen ja manchmal.
Sie ist letztes Wochenende hier um die Syburg auch alles runtergefahren, nur halt dementsprechend langsam. Einfach rantasten morgen, dann wird das schon laufen.


Plan für heute:
Ich hau mir mal eben Frühstück rein und dann würd ich mich mal Richtung Ofen aufmachen.
Bin so ab kurz nach 10 vor Ort. Noch jemand am Start ?


----------



## BenderB (3. Mai 2014)

Ja, dann wird das schon locker gehen.
Mit den Videos hast Du natürlich recht. Bevor ich das erste mal in Willingen war habe ich mir Videos vom DH angesehen und dachte: "sieht ja gar nicht so schlimm aus". Da lag ich allerdings schwer daneben 
Viel Spaß dann!


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Mai 2014)

warn heute in Wibe, hat gebockt! die ehemalige DH jetzt Freeride ist super!


----------



## Lazy (3. Mai 2014)

Fahre morgen um halb 12 zum berg


----------



## indian66 (3. Mai 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> warn heute in Wibe, hat gebockt! die ehemalige DH jetzt Freeride ist super!


Na ja…
Schnell halt,  aber sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (4. Mai 2014)

Was bockt den bitte schön am neuen Freeride???? Die Strecke ist nach nem Monat schon so runter gerockt, unglaublich . Als ob die seit Jahren nix an der Strecke gemacht hätten..... Jedesmal frage ich mich wie Bremswellen auf graden Streckenabschnitten entstehen . Der neue DH ist ganz nett, schön schnell.... Aber zum richtig ballern geht eher nach Willingen


----------



## Daniel12 (4. Mai 2014)

die strecke ist flowig


----------



## indian66 (4. Mai 2014)

@DerC:  so isset!!


----------



## DerC (4. Mai 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> die strecke ist flowig


Flowig ist richtig, und macht auch richtig Spass..Aber zum richtig ballern werde ich in Zukunft nach Willingen ausweichen...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Mai 2014)

So, erstes mal Wibe und ich kann jetzt verstehen, was ihr meint mit der freeride....

Aber von vorne....
Zusammenfassend: Not my cup of tea. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur seltsam.

Atmosphäre:
Nix für mich, wie nach nem Atomschlag. Tonnenweise recycling-Schutt und Brechsand, das ganze dann von Horden von Primaten todgebremst.

Apropos Primaten: Viel los, daher wie überall auch viele Leute auf die ich nicht klarkomme.
Keine Ahnung, Schubladen sind immer blöd, aber irgendwie so Typ spätpubertierender  TroyLee Schlafanzugträger, im Lift die größten Stories so laut von sich geben, dass sie ja jeder mitkriegt und so...wisst ihr wie ich meine ?
Im Schleplift der King sein, weil man sich da mit blockierendem Hinterrad hochziehen lässt,
(also da hab ich echt gedacht, wie beschränkt muss man sein?) dann noch mal kurz im Contitrack Anfänger so schneiden, dass die stürzen und dann nichtmal anhalten.
Interessanterweise standen diese TroyLee Schlafanzüge mir (ich bin Frischling, wohlgemerkt, nicht wirklich schnell) dann im Freeride im Weg rum. Auf dem Downhill war fast nix los, Singletrail hab ich nie jemanden von denen gesehen.
(ohne Frage, es waren auch einige schnelle, stylische und sichere Leute da, war aber imho die Ausnahme)

Pisten:

Conti: Ja, okay. Nett zum bisken cruisen, kann ich aber auch hier aufm Deusenberg.

Bell: Was soll das bitte ? Geht´s noch langweiliger ? Hätten mich nicht die Bremswellen und Rasengittersteine aus dem Sekundenschlaf gerüttelt, ich wäre an Monotonie verendet. Was soll sowas ? In jede Kehre nen Wallride, ja, dann machts vielleicht 1-2mal Spaß. Aber so ?
Für die CC-SPandexfraktion oder was ?

Freeride: Boah, geht für mich gar nicht. Was soll das, so ne langweilige Autobahn in den Wald zu planieren, wiedermal Sekundenschlaf unterbrochen von Bremswellen. Was ist daran freeride, ne Waldautobahn runterzuknallen ? Wo sind Sprünge, Wallrides, Quergefälle, Wurzeln, roller, was weiß ich, irgendwas ?
Hat halt soviel flow, wie die Asphalt-Serpentinen an der Syburg runterzufahren.

Downhill und Singletrail war das einzige, was ich interessant und nett fand.
War aber selbst für mich als Anfänger entspannt ohne Todesangst zu fahren, insbesondere der Downhill selbst beim ersten mal auf Sicht schon flowig. Locker bleiben und durch. Gut, mit mehr Übung geht´s dann irgendwann zügiger und bleibt  dadurch vermulich auch nach mehrmals fahren noch interessant.

Northshore: Ist allgmein nicht mein Ding, kann ich nix zu sagen.

Tja, dann noch die Preise für Liftkarte aber insbesondere Gastronimie, sowie die imho nicht vorhandene Gemütlichkeit.
Muss ich glaube ich nicht nochmal haben.

Bleib ich lieber bei Warstein und den lokalen Strecken hier im Wald.
Ich war ja Samstagmorgen das erste mal mit Protektoren und Downhillschleuder am Ofen (bisher nur einmal auf ner Tour mit dem Indian).
DAS fand ich richtig geil !!! Natürliche Sektionen, abwechselnd technisch, mit flow, Wurzeln, Quergefälle, wechselnde Untergründe und feine Sprüngen in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden (klar, mind. ne Hand voll out of reach für mich, aber Rodgap und co machen ja auch schon richtig Bock). Komm ich jetzt öfter hin. Ich pack auch sehr gerne mit an. Sagt einfach bescheid, wenn Hände an der Schaufel gebraucht werden können. Ich mach da nix selber, weil keine Ahnung, aber ich pack bei euch gerne mit an. Wer fährt kann auch schaufeln.


Nachtrag: 
So, war jetzt natürlich alles etwas überspitzt und ist auch nicht als Anfeindung gemeint, muss mir glaube ich  nur den Frust von der Seele schreiben. 30 Euro für ne Tageskarte und 11 Euro für zwei Cola + nen Kaffee sind mir irgendwie zu viel, um dann mit für mich eindeutig zu vielen Leuten auf den Pisten im Stau zu stehen....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Mai 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> So, erstes mal Wibe und ich kann jetzt verstehen, was ihr meint mit der freeride....
> 
> Aber von vorne....
> Zusammenfassend: Not my cup of tea. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur seltsam.
> ...




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennoos (4. Mai 2014)

Morgen wollte ich noch mal zum Ofen soll ja noch trocken bleiben morgen. Wer Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## Lazy (4. Mai 2014)

jaha! Muss allerdings nochmal Schaltung kontrollieren


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Mai 2014)

Svennoos schrieb:


> Morgen wollte ich noch mal zum Ofen soll ja noch trocken bleiben morgen. Wer Lust mit zu fahren?



Icke ..!


----------



## Svennoos (5. Mai 2014)

Also morgen Ofen?


----------



## Lazy (6. Mai 2014)

Sieht danach aus. Jan hat auch Interesse bekundet


----------



## Aces (7. Mai 2014)

hi leute. was meint ihr denn mit "ofen"? ist das eine Strecke oder ein Gebiet zum fahren?

komme aus hagen und wollte samstag mal wohin, wo es für Anfänger gut ist.

Gruß


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Mai 2014)

Boah war das heut ein Schmottker, ich glaub mir lief das Wasser überall raus....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Mai 2014)

Hey watt lose dieses Wochenende  ?

Heute nachmittag jemand am Ebberg unterwegs ??


----------



## Svennoos (17. Mai 2014)

Bin leider erst ab Montag wieder start klar bin noch bis Sonntag im Urlaub.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Mai 2014)

Jo Viele im Urlaub zur 
Zeit (Seufz)....aber noch viel Spaß dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennoos (17. Mai 2014)

Ab Montag bin ich bei na runde ebberg dabei hab nächste Woche auch Frühschicht passt also


----------



## Pattah (18. Mai 2014)

Hey jemand bock heute spontan ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Lazy (19. Mai 2014)

Am Wochenende war ich raus. Würde aber morgen wohl ein bisschen hin


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (19. Mai 2014)

Morgen Toürchen ab 16.45 ? Krämer ??


----------



## indian66 (19. Mai 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Morgen Toürchen ab 16.45 ? Krämer ??


sieht eher so aus,  als ob die versammelte Mannschaft später startet,  ca 1800


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Mai 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> sieht eher so aus,  als ob die versammelte Mannschaft später startet,  ca 1800


Jo wir beugen uns den Temperaturen 18.00 Uhr bei Krämer...


----------



## Cux_86 (20. Mai 2014)

Bin am wochenende such wieder fabric. Endlich

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Mai 2014)

Irgendwas morgen geplant ??


----------



## SUNNKaddi (23. Mai 2014)

Morgen doch nicht innen Harz sondern nach Willingen.... kommste mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cux_86 (23. Mai 2014)

Bin morgen mit nem Kumpel am ebberg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hugecarl (23. Mai 2014)

schaue glaub ich auch morgen mal wieder am berg vorbei. denke so 11.30 bin ich da.


----------



## hugecarl (24. Mai 2014)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> schaue glaub ich auch morgen mal wieder am berg vorbei. denke so 11.30 bin ich da.



...12.00.


----------



## Cux_86 (24. Mai 2014)

Ist jemand morgen in wetter

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Mai 2014)

SUNNKaddi schrieb:


> Morgen doch nicht innen Harz sondern nach Willingen.... kommste mit???


Mist zu spät gelesen,

war heut mit dem Indian auf Witten Tour...war sehr geil...

Ich hoffe bei Euch wars nicht zu matschig...


----------



## SUNNKaddi (25. Mai 2014)

Staub trocken der Regen ist elegant an Willingen vorbeigezogen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (28. Mai 2014)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (29. Mai 2014)

Gleich zum Ofen Wetwaterriding....


----------



## Pattah (30. Mai 2014)

Wo kann man denn in der Umgebung gut biken gehen?


----------



## Rad-ab (30. Mai 2014)

Pattah schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn in der Umgebung gut biken gehen?


Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike-treff.558190/
Strecken oder Tracks werden im Forum nie bekannt gegeben....


----------



## Pattah (30. Mai 2014)

achso, schade, da ich wahrscheinlich nicht mithalten kann bei so nem Treff und deshalb mit nem Kumpel die Trails erkunden wollte.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (30. Mai 2014)

einfach wenn sich hier leute verabreden zum radeln mitkommen, im gespräch wird dir dann erklärt wo es was überall gibt


----------



## Pattah (31. Mai 2014)

steht denn heute so ab 14 uhr was an?


----------



## Cux_86 (31. Mai 2014)

Bin am überlegen ob böllberg oder ebberg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cux_86 (31. Mai 2014)

Bin gegen 12 am ebberg ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Mai 2014)

Cux_86 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob böllberg oder ebberg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


Werd wohl heute ab 15.30 zum Ebberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cux_86 (31. Mai 2014)

Bin schon da 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy (1. Juni 2014)

war lustig das.
muddy dienstag pumpen geht klar. der toje is auch dabei sagter


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. Juni 2014)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Juni 2014)

Jo war schön datt...

Jemand Bock auf Samstag Willingen ??


----------



## Cux_86 (5. Juni 2014)

Würde Sonntag eventuell nach winterberg fahren....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Juni 2014)

Cux_86 schrieb:


> Würde Sonntag eventuell nach winterberg fahren....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


Ich fürchte da werden Sie einen schön tottreten...oder fahren....


----------



## hugecarl (6. Juni 2014)

jemand morgen am berg?


----------



## Lazy (6. Juni 2014)

ja (ohne rad)


----------



## hugecarl (6. Juni 2014)

warum dies? buddeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennoos (6. Juni 2014)

Jo mit Rad ab 10.


----------



## hugecarl (6. Juni 2014)

10 uhr aufn samstag, ich glaub es hackt! bin ab 2 mit enduro mit hartem dämpfer - denkwürdig - da, schüppe liegt eh immer im auto.


----------



## Lazy (7. Juni 2014)

doof gucken


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Juni 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> doof gucken


Jo habs heut auch nicht nach Willingen geschafft, morgen soll da Wetter da gut sein, wollt das deher auf morgen verschieben..noch jemand am Start ?


----------



## hugecarl (7. Juni 2014)

werd noch eben zu ende essen, dann mach ich mich auch aufn weg. komme per auto, hab also keine lange anfahrtszeit.


----------



## Cux_86 (7. Juni 2014)

Da währe ich dabei

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cux_86 (7. Juni 2014)

Also morgen in willingen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Juni 2014)

Cux_86 schrieb:


> Also morgen in willingen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


Jo wollte morgen so gegen 9.00 uhr los...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Juni 2014)

Hey hier tobt ja wieder der Mob, Sonntach war Willingen übrigens der Böller, immer noch beste Strecke wo gibt..


----------



## indian66 (12. Juni 2014)

leider dieses WE nicht fahrbar..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Juni 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> leider dieses WE nicht fahrbar..


Zumindest nicht für uns...


----------



## indian66 (13. Juni 2014)

also,  was dann morgen??


----------



## Lazy (14. Juni 2014)

ich denke mal für ein paar stündchen sammeln wir uns morgen am berg.
der ist ja offiziell durch die wald-sperrung nicht betroffen


----------



## indian66 (14. Juni 2014)

13:30 Türchen am Kohlensiepen!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Juni 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> 13:30 Türchen am Kohlensiepen!


Werd wohl gleich zum ofen  ' n bischen downhilling machen...


----------



## Kayya (14. Juni 2014)

fahre gleich mit nem kollegen von mir aus los. ich denk wir sehen uns dann am ofen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (14. Juni 2014)

wald sperrung hin oder her ich habe die letzten tage speicherbecken bittermark berch und co abgefahren und das war alles tutti...ist ja nicht so as wären türsteher an jedem waldeingang


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. Juni 2014)

Kayya schrieb:


> fahre gleich mit nem kollegen von mir aus los. ich denk wir sehen uns dann am ofen!


Schööööööö...


----------



## indian66 (14. Juni 2014)

Kayya schrieb:


> wald sperrung hin oder her ich habe die letzten tage speicherbecken bittermark berch und co abgefahren und das war alles tutti...ist ja nicht so as wären türsteher an jedem waldeingang


Speicherbecken? 
da ist doch alles platt?
Kohlensiepen ist alles tutti, 
sieht aus wie immer.


----------



## Kayya (14. Juni 2014)

naja ich meine puff zaun und kronen trail..ja speicherbecken ist leider noch ganz schön verblockt =)


----------



## indian66 (17. Juni 2014)

heute 17:00 Krämer-Rundierung


----------



## indian66 (19. Juni 2014)

Heute,  12:50 Krämer-Umrundung


----------



## SUNNKaddi (20. Juni 2014)

Grüße von den Latscher Trails 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Juni 2014)

Morgen Wibe, noch jemand dabei ???


----------



## Pattah (21. Juni 2014)

War is wibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy (22. Juni 2014)

Wibe = Winterberch
ich bin doppelt raus ... schlauerweise aufn rücken gefallen..

vielleicht am sonntag(nächste woche) gedern und von da aus little champ/kohlensiepen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. Juni 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> Wibe = Winterberch
> ich bin doppelt raus ... schlauerweise aufn rücken gefallen..
> 
> vielleicht am sonntag(nächste woche) gedern und von da aus little champ/kohlensiepen


Oh Mann,

ich hoffe nichts Ernstes....


----------



## Kayya (26. Juni 2014)

gleich radln im dortmunder süden. kommt wer mit?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (27. Juni 2014)

Kayya schrieb:


> gleich radln im dortmunder süden. kommt wer mit?


watt is eigentlich mal mit ner pumptrack-session in Deinem Gatten.... ????


----------



## Kayya (27. Juni 2014)

yes! das müssen wir nochmal hin bekommen....aberich muss den jetzt nach dem regen auf jeden fall nochmal etwas pflegen =)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Juni 2014)

Gleich jemand mit zum Ofen, bevor es regnet...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (28. Juni 2014)

yupp,  und schön feucht war datt am Ende…


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Juni 2014)

Jau,

und trail-seeker Pedale ab...


----------



## indian66 (28. Juni 2014)

fuckin lighweight shit…


----------



## buergie (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo all,
kann mir jemand sagen wie die Bittermark nach dem Unwetter aussieht.

Bevor ich nach Dortmund fahre würde ich gern wissen ob dort alles fahrbar ist.

Wir sind nach dem Unwetter immer in Witten gefahren da war alles ok.

Gruß
der buergie


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Juni 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> fuckin lighweight shit…


Jo gibts getz tausch gegen The black one, angeblich gabs mal ne Rückrufaktion (die offensichtlich verhallt ist )


----------



## indian66 (30. Juni 2014)

Morgen 17:00 Serientäter ab Krämer?? oder büschn früher?


----------



## indian66 (30. Juni 2014)

buergie schrieb:


> Hallo all,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie die Bittermark nach dem Unwetter aussieht.
> 
> Bevor ich nach Dortmund fahre würde ich gern wissen ob dort alles fahrbar ist.
> ...


Unwetter? War hier keins...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Juni 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Morgen 17:00 Serientäter ab Krämer?? oder büschn früher?


jo ,

klingt juut, geb mein Bestes pünktlich zu sein...


----------



## Lazy (2. Juli 2014)

hat wer ne 500x3.25 Feder fürn Fox Van R oder 450er über?(bzw eine Alternative, die passt)

@Muddy: Rückensturz am Pumptrack ohne Panzer ... fühlt sich noch äähm "verspannt" an


----------



## Jäggi (12. Juli 2014)

Hi, ich habe aus Verletzungsgründen ein komplettes Viererteam für das 24h Rennen in Duisburg abzugeben. Preis Verhandlungssache. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (12. Juli 2014)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe aus Verletzungsgründen ein komplettes Viererteam für das 24h Rennen in Duisburg abzugeben. Preis Verhandlungssache. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
> Gruß
> Stefan


Da gibbet doch gar keine Berge!


----------



## BenderB (12. Juli 2014)

Tach Mädels 
Ich wollte mich auch so langsam mal wieder aufs Bike trauen und im Urlaub in den Alpen mal ne Runde Bikebergsteigen. Deshalb muss ich unbedingt das Umsetzen des Hinterrades in engen Spitzkehren üben. Als erstes ist mir da der Hohensyburgtrail eingefallen. Allerdings dürfte der bei diesem Wetter ziemlich voll sein.
Falls jemand noch ne andere gute Stelle dafür auf Lager hat: immer her damit 
Ansonsten dürfte man mich heute des öfteren den Trail runter und über die Straße wieder hoch eiern sehen.
Schöne Grüße und hoffe, dass ich demnächst/bald/irgendwann wieder regelmäßig am Start sein kann.
so long!


----------



## hugecarl (12. Juli 2014)

komme evtl auch mal vorbei.


----------



## BenderB (12. Juli 2014)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> komme evtl auch mal vorbei.


Falls Du nicht inzwischen ein Rotwild fährst und mit nem Fullface unterwegs warst, dann habe ich Dich nicht gesehen


----------



## hugecarl (12. Juli 2014)

BenderB schrieb:


> Falls Du nicht inzwischen ein Rotwild fährst und mit nem Fullface unterwegs warst, dann habe ich Dich nicht gesehen


nä, schwarzes specialized, bin dann aber dann doch nicht an der syburg vorbeigekommen.


----------



## indian66 (13. Juli 2014)

na,  ihr macht Sachen…


----------



## Cux_86 (19. Juli 2014)

Jemand heute am ebberg?


----------



## indian66 (19. Juli 2014)

gerade schon vorbeigekommen,  too hot  zum schieben…


----------



## Cux_86 (19. Juli 2014)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. Juli 2014)

Jemand bock heut ne runde am Berch zu drehen?


----------



## Lazy (28. Juli 2014)

Fahren gg 11 zum böllberg.
Sven, Handy verloren?


----------



## Thaweed22 (28. Juli 2014)

Hey,

wie lange seid Ihr da? Darf man sich anschließen, oder bleibt ihr lieber unter euch?

Lg Marco


----------



## ToppaHarley (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute! Bin heute am Ebberg auf nen paar DH'ler getroffen. Es wurde angemerkt Teile der Strecke evtl. mal zu shapen. Wäre natürlich geil wenn man an einem Tag mal mehrere Leute zusammen bekommen würde um einen Plan zu schmieden und viele Hände zum Anpacken hätte... 
Mit wem habe ich es da zu tun gehabt? Wir wollten uns hier ja kurz schließen. 
Wer hätte generell Bock? 

LG, Matthias


----------



## Thaweed22 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich war zwar heute am Böllberg und nicht am Ebberg, aber ich wäre beim helfen dabei. Ich bin nur von diesem Samstag bis nächsten Samstag im Urlaub, also kann ich erst ab dem 10.8. helfen. Einfach bescheid sagen, habs ja nicht so weit ;-)

Lg Marco


----------



## phliphlop (30. Juli 2014)

Ich war einer von denen (weisses t-shirt, graues perp). 

Ich wär auf jeden fall dafür zu haben, allerdings räume ich mir da kein großes Mitspracherecht ein. Dafür bin ich da einfach viel zu selten.
Man müsste sich da mit den Leuten vom Ebberg absprechen ob denen das auch recht ist.

Aber es ging dir ja auch nicht darum etwas zu ändern, sondern nur zu pflegen oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (31. Juli 2014)

Aah okay, cool! 
Ja, was heißt ändern. Wieder aufpeppen halt, shapen und evtl. Kleinigkeiten hinzufügen. Ich finde schon, dass die letzten Unwetter Schäden hinterlassen haben


----------



## Lazy (31. Juli 2014)

Also die ausgewaschenen Wurzeln sind geil! Die bleiben so 
Ich war der mit der schwarz-grünen Buchse und dem rot-weißen Oneal Jersey

Nachbessern kann man zum Teil machen. Nach nem Regenfall einfach mal mit Leuten da treffen, die Interesse haben, Strecken abgehen und dann kann man da sicher bisschen was aufwerten.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. August 2014)

Lazy schrieb:


> Also die ausgewaschenen Wurzeln sind geil! Die bleiben so
> Ich war der mit der schwarz-grünen Buchse und dem rot-weißen Oneal Jersey
> 
> Nachbessern kann man zum Teil machen. Nach nem Regenfall einfach mal mit Leuten da treffen, die Interesse haben, Strecken abgehen und dann kann man da sicher bisschen was aufwerten.


Ey..

Pfoten weg Ihr Pfuscher....


----------



## indian66 (6. August 2014)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Ey..
> 
> Pfoten weg Ihr Pfuscher....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. August 2014)

Noch jemand  Bock auf Kalwes morgen ??


----------



## Thaweed22 (9. August 2014)

Also ich bin gerade wieder zuhause rein vom Urlaub. Wollte morgen eigentlich zum Ofen, aber Kalves wäre auch mal wieder fein. Wäre also dabei ;-)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. August 2014)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade wieder zuhause rein vom Urlaub. Wollte morgen eigentlich zum Ofen, aber Kalves wäre auch mal wieder fein. Wäre also dabei ;-)


Jo 

fahr mit Nils so um 14.30 los, bis dahin..


----------



## Thaweed22 (9. August 2014)

Okay,
bis dahin...


----------



## Thaweed22 (9. August 2014)

hmmm, Wald gesperrt und keiner mehr da um 15:30 Uhr. Dann mal wieder zurück und doch ne Runde am Ofen schauen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. August 2014)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> hmmm, Wald gesperrt und keiner mehr da um 15:30 Uhr. Dann mal wieder zurück und doch ne Runde am Ofen schauen.


Jo,

haben wir auch doof aus der Wäsche geschaut und sind noch zum Kohlensiepen gefahren, da wars Top, hat mächtig Bock gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaweed22 (10. August 2014)

Ich hab natürlich alles ausgepackt und bin einmal hoch ob wirklich keiner da ist....
Am Ofen war der Parkplatz überfüllt wegen irgendeiner Feierlichkeit...bin dann entnervt nach Hause.... Kohlsiepen war mir zu riskant das da auch nix ist. Aber gut zu wissen das man da noch hin kann.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. August 2014)

Hey Mann

hier ist ja der Bär los...muss wohl am Wetter liegen.....


----------



## indian66 (23. August 2014)




----------



## Thaweed22 (23. August 2014)

Sind doch zu Zeit top Wetterverhältnisse....Bäh


----------



## Thaweed22 (24. August 2014)

Ich bin gleich ab ca 12:30 Uhr mit ein paar Leuten am Berg.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. August 2014)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich ab ca 12:30 Uhr mit ein paar Leuten am Berg.


Komm auch gleich....


----------



## Thaweed22 (24. August 2014)

Dann bis gleich. Trek Session mit 88 Gabel.


----------



## Thaweed22 (24. August 2014)

Zocken und schreiben ist kacke. Session 88 mit 888 Gabel passt besser. bis gleich


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (25. August 2014)

*DaumenHoch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaweed22 (25. August 2014)

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen heute. ;-)


----------



## indian66 (25. August 2014)

Yupp


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. August 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Yupp


War fluffich , trotz Bodenprobe..


----------



## Thaweed22 (25. August 2014)

Hoden äh Bodenprobe....


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (26. August 2014)

oder Fahrn-Probe


----------



## Thaweed22 (27. August 2014)

Heute Abend jemand oben? Ich denke mal das ich so ab 17:30 bis es dunkel wird da bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (28. August 2014)

Hatte einer von euch schonmal stress am feuerwehrtrail ? habe heute jedemenge äste und Bäume von dem trail ziehen müssen. Hatte dort sonst noch nie probleme.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. August 2014)

Kayya schrieb:


> Hatte einer von euch schonmal stress am feuerwehrtrail ? habe heute jedemenge äste und Bäume von dem trail ziehen müssen. Hatte dort sonst noch nie probleme.


Nö....nie...!


----------



## Kayya (29. August 2014)

na dann....hoffentlich bleibt das eine einmalige action.


----------



## Thaweed22 (4. September 2014)

Hey Leuts,

bei dem Wetterchen heute jemand unterwegs am Berch oder so? Hätte ja mal wieder Bock auf Böllberch aber alleine ist mir das doch ein bischen zu abgelegen.

Lg Marco


----------



## Exxun (4. September 2014)

Müsste das hauptlager an meinem wilson tauschen hab aber kein Werkzeug dafür und möchte nix kaputt machen.  Gibt's vllt einen empfehlenswerten Händler oder so ?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (5. September 2014)

Am besten is immer selber machen. Dazu braucht man in der regel nur eine Nuss, nen hammer und Geduld.
Bisher war double x store technisch sehr gut, menschlich ist wieder eine andere Sache, aber gut. 
reuber kann nix, "Das Rad" is ne apotheke, Rückenwind is so naja (von sowas haben die keinen Plan, sonst cool), "Dont Walk" sah bisher gut aus hab ich aber net getestet
Selber machen is immer das Beste, niemand nimmt sich soviel Zeit wie du selbst dafür


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. September 2014)

Gleich gehts nach Willingen noch jemand am Start heute ?


----------



## phliphlop (7. September 2014)

Wer hat denn da am Berch gebaut?


----------



## Keepiru (8. September 2014)

Ich bin gerade geschäftlich in Dortmund, würde morgen Abend gern eine Runde fahren....
Also Mountainbiken, kein FullFaceRitterRüstungsGeballere. 
Geht morgen (ca 17:00 bis dunkel) jemand Biken und hat lust mir mal ein bischen die Ecke zu zeigen? 

Grüße
Keepiru


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. September 2014)

phliphlop schrieb:


> Wer hat denn da am Berch gebaut?


Hab nur repariert....aber vorsicht beim Kraterjump, hab ihn soweit gerichtet, hatte wohl einer vorgetreten, könnte ein bischen anders vom shape sein, also erst angucken !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. September 2014)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade geschäftlich in Dortmund, würde morgen Abend gern eine Runde fahren....
> Also Mountainbiken, kein FullFaceRitterRüstungsGeballere.
> Geht morgen (ca 17:00 bis dunkel) jemand Biken und hat lust mir mal ein bischen die Ecke zu zeigen?
> 
> ...


Jau wir drehen meist Dienstags so gegen 16.45 ab Krämer in der Wanne ne Runde (meist bis 19.30 Uhr)
Fahren aber Enduro /Freeride, das heisst kein CC- Geassel...., wenn das okay ist kannst gern mitfahren.


----------



## Keepiru (8. September 2014)

gern! kannst mir genaues bitte per pm schicken? also Treffpunkt und so.


----------



## indian66 (9. September 2014)

Keepiru schrieb:


> gern! kannst mir genaues bitte per pm schicken? also Treffpunkt und so.


Ist allerdings schon n büschn freeridelastig, falls Du mit'm Hardtail kommst schadet ein bisschen Fahrtechnik nix


----------



## Keepiru (9. September 2014)

die fahrtechnik ist schon vorhanden, ich habe aber ein fully dabei diesmal.
problem ist eher das es hier bei meinem kunden gerade massiv probleme gibt und der 16:00-feierabend extrem unrealistisch erscheint.
ich könnte kotzen.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. September 2014)

Willingen war übrigends Top am Samstag, allerdings haben sie den 10 Metger Double im oberen Teil zugeschüttet und die 3 Doubles im unteren Teil , die neben der 4-Cross Strecke waren.
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist der zusätzliche Double oder besser gesagt eigentlich ist es ein Road-gap am Ende der Line, wo früher dieser unsägliche " wass- weiss -ich -Double- komisches Ding- , dass- man n-icht -springen -sollte , -weil man- sich- sonst- garantiert- zelegt-Teil"
war, wo sich einschlägige Leute reihenweise zerstört haben. Der ist wirklich getz TOP!


----------



## Kayya (12. September 2014)

Timo und ich fahren mit ein paar leuten am SA nach Wibe. kommt wer mit?


----------



## DerC (12. September 2014)

Kayya schrieb:


> Timo und ich fahren mit ein paar leuten am SA nach Wibe. kommt wer mit?


 Ich


----------



## Thaweed22 (12. September 2014)

Schade, Sonntag wäre ich gern mitgekommen nach Wibe. Samstag wird für mich nichts, hab heute Abend nochmal Nachtschicht.


----------



## Kayya (12. September 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. September 2014)

Vorsicht am Ofen,
hab den letzten Double auf der rechten Line neu geshaped und die Landung vergrößert, erst vorher ansehen !!!


----------



## Thaweed22 (12. September 2014)

Okay, mal Sonntag ansehen was du da gemacht hast. Bist du Sonntag auch da?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. September 2014)

Leider nein, 

werd wohl gleich zum Kalwes oder zum Ofen, morgen ist Tour mit Frau angesagt..


----------



## Thaweed22 (13. September 2014)

Okay, schade. Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht, zuviel zu tun.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. September 2014)

Bitte in den nächsten Tagen nicht den letzten Double und den Kicker hinter dem rechts/links Anlieger auf der rechten line benutzen, hab heute nochmal nachgeshaped mit viel nassem Boden ist also noch ziemlich fluffich, sonst bleibt Ihr stecken...
War übrigens gestern mal in Osternohe bei Nürnberg, echt feiner kleiner Park mit vielen Gimmicks und dem geilsten triple-wallride , den ich je gefahren bin, wenn Ihr mal in der Nähe seit , auf jeden Fall nutzen!!!


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (22. September 2014)

hab mich das letztema nicht übern krater getraut....der kicker sieht so anders aus....du musst mich wieder mal drüber ziehen...wann biste wieder am berch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. September 2014)

NFF [Beatnut] schrieb:


> hab mich das letztema nicht übern krater getraut....der kicker sieht so anders aus....du musst mich wieder mal drüber ziehen...wann biste wieder am berch?


Kannste so drüber, der geht jetzt wieder wie nix, mit massig airtime.....


----------



## Thaweed22 (22. September 2014)

Also ist es immernoch so, wenn man den Chickenway abbremsen muss, reichts um drüber zu springen? Dann wird das jetzt mein nächstes Ziel...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. September 2014)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Also ist es immernoch so, wenn man den Chickenway abbremsen muss, reichts um drüber zu springen? Dann wird das jetzt mein nächstes Ziel...


Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich ??


----------



## Thaweed22 (22. September 2014)

Also wegen der richtigen Geschwindigkeit für den Krater wurde mir gesagt, "wenn du rechts am Kicker vorbei abbremsen muss, reicht es zum drüber springen". Stimmt das so noch?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. September 2014)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Also wegen der richtigen Geschwindigkeit für den Krater wurde mir gesagt, "wenn du rechts am Kicker vorbei abbremsen muss, reicht es zum drüber springen". Stimmt das so noch?


Äh ich glaub das würde ich nicht so allgemein behaupten, fahr einfach Vollgas, ja schneller Du bist , desto besser geht es , zu schnell geht einfach nicht...


----------



## Thaweed22 (22. September 2014)

Ich habe auch eher bedenken das ich zu langsam bin. Naja, versuch macht Klug.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. September 2014)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eher bedenken das ich zu langsam bin. Naja, versuch macht Klug.


Wir könnens das nächste Mal ja einfach zusammen versuchen, ich fahr vor und Du bleibst möglichst dran, dann solls klappen..


----------



## Thaweed22 (22. September 2014)

Top, danke dir.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (23. September 2014)

Heyho, verfolge so ein bisschen den Thread hier. Komme selber aus Hagen bin 37 und würde mich freuen mal paar Leute hier kennen zu lernen. Fahre noch nicht lange, und wäre auch immer über paar Tipps froh. Vielleicht kann man mal zusammen los. Bin mobil. Gruß Peter 

Gesendet mit meinem FFOBZB (MI3)


----------



## Svennoos (24. September 2014)

Moin, heute jemand am berch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaweed22 (24. September 2014)

Leider Spätschicht. Samstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Pattah (27. September 2014)

heut jemand irgendwo unterwegs?


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (27. September 2014)

Leider nein

Gesendet mit meinem FFOBZB (MI3)


----------



## Thaweed22 (27. September 2014)

ich bin evtl ab 16 17 Uhr am Berch.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. September 2014)

Hallo,

jemand ab 16.00uhr am Berch ??


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (4. Oktober 2014)

wie sieht das denn morgen aus? berch, kalves oder sogar WiBe oder Willingen?


----------



## Thaweed22 (4. Oktober 2014)

Also Winterberg war ich heute. Wenn ich mich morgen Mittag noch bewegen kann, bin ich bei Berch, Kalves oder Böllberg dabei. Park leider nein.


----------



## 40-11 (9. Oktober 2014)

Servus. Ich komme aus Hagen und bin dieses Jahr aufs MTB umgestiegen. Kondition ist da, aber es hapert an der Technik. Daran gedenke ich morgen zu arbeiten. Wahrscheinlich um die Syburg rum. Fährt morgen sonst noch jemand in der Nähe? 
Philipp


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (10. Oktober 2014)

Leider nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (10. Oktober 2014)

40-11 schrieb:


> Servus. Ich komme aus Hagen und bin dieses Jahr aufs MTB umgestiegen. Kondition ist da, aber es hapert an der Technik. Daran gedenke ich morgen zu arbeiten. Wahrscheinlich um die Syburg rum. Fährt morgen sonst noch jemand in der Nähe?
> Philipp


Hi Philipp,
Was für ein Rad fährst du überhaupt? CC, All-Mountain, Enduro? Um die Syburg und Ebberg rum gibt es ja viele gute technische Trails auf denen du gut lernen könntest... Ich hätte heute leider keine Zeit für ne runde, aber liesse sich schon irgendwann einrichten. 
Gruß aus DO, Matthias


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich werd nachher nur ne kleine runde mim hund durch die bittermark drehen, ca 60min
wenn du mit willst, sach bescheid


----------



## 40-11 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr ein CC Hardtail, zumindest die meiste Zeit, manchmal lieg ich auch daneben, davor oder darunter. 
Im Moment sitze ich daneben mit Blick auf Kaiser Wilhelm. 
Wie sieht's denn morgen aus?


----------



## ToppaHarley (10. Oktober 2014)

Achso, 
Sorry, morgen bin ich DH fahren am Kalwes...


----------



## Svennoos (10. Oktober 2014)

Am kalwes bin ich dabei


----------



## ToppaHarley (11. Oktober 2014)

So schauts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 40-11 (11. Oktober 2014)

Soso... Was mach ich dann??
Im Stadtwald war ich abgesehen von den ausgeschilderten Strecken noch nicht. Hat jemand da einen Tipp für mich? Andernfalls würde ich mich von der Hinnenwiese nach oben arbeiten und gucken, wo ich rauskomm.


----------



## DerC (11. Oktober 2014)

Morgen jemand in Willingen oder Winterberg unterwegs ?


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (12. Oktober 2014)

wer issn eigentlich beim EOSS dabei? am 25.10?


----------



## DerC (12. Oktober 2014)

Icke


----------



## Thaweed22 (12. Oktober 2014)

Dabei


----------



## indian66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Sowieso

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ToppaHarley (15. Oktober 2014)

Heute jmd Ebberg? Bin ab ca 14.30 da


----------



## Thaweed22 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich versuchs mal. Wird aber wenn später bei mir. Wie lange bist du denn da?


----------



## ToppaHarley (15. Oktober 2014)

Komm doch auch etwas später. Muss noch Feder wechseln. Bin auf 888 umgestiegen  wird eher 15... 15.30... Mal gucken. Bestimmt bis 17.30/18 Uhr da. Je nachdem wie es schon dämmert


----------



## Thaweed22 (15. Oktober 2014)

Perfekt. Haha, ich bin auf Fox40 ungestiegen. 
Dann bis später, versuche auch so um die Uhrzeit da zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 40-11 (15. Oktober 2014)

Morgen jemand nicht DH, sondern eher AM oder CC unterwegs?


----------



## DerC (16. Oktober 2014)

Vermisst jemand ein 2013er Specialized Enduro Expert in L ? Ich könnte da weiterhelfen


----------



## DerC (17. Oktober 2014)

Samstag Willingen, wer noch ?


----------



## indian66 (17. Oktober 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand ein 2013er Specialized Enduro Expert in L ? Ich könnte da weiterhelfen


Haste eins gefunden?


----------



## DerC (17. Oktober 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Haste eins gefunden?


 So ähnlich, die Polizei hat eins in Do Nord eingezogen und sucht nun den wahren Besitzer


----------



## Svennoos (18. Oktober 2014)

Jemand am ebberg heute?


----------



## Thaweed22 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja, bin oben. Zieh Matschreifen auf...


----------



## Svennoos (18. Oktober 2014)

Bis gleich


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Oktober 2014)

Hey, gleich jemand am Ofen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennoos (26. Oktober 2014)

Würde evtl ne kleine runde rum kommen


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Oktober 2014)

???  War bis 15.00 Uhr da...


----------



## Svennoos (26. Oktober 2014)

Sorry bin voll auf der Couch weg gepennt


----------



## Svennoos (26. Oktober 2014)

Aber ansonsten können wa gerne die Tage mal ne runde drehen Wenne Bock hast


----------



## Thaweed22 (26. Oktober 2014)

Die Woche bin ich auch gern dabei. Ich muss nur morgen erstmal mit einem Gummihammer mein Bike aus dem getrockneten Winterberger Matsch schälen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Oktober 2014)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Die Woche bin ich auch gern dabei. Ich muss nur morgen erstmal mit einem Gummihammer mein Bike aus dem getrockneten Winterberger Matsch schälen.


Einfach im Phönix -See einweichen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. Oktober 2014)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Die Woche bin ich auch gern dabei. Ich muss nur morgen erstmal mit einem Gummihammer mein Bike aus dem getrockneten Winterberger Matsch schälen.


Muss morgen lang arbeiten, wird wohl nix...


----------



## Thaweed22 (26. Oktober 2014)

Also bis Mittwoch sollte ich das schaffen die Kruste abzuklopfen. Können wir dann ja nochmal schreiben.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Oktober 2014)

Hall,

jemand bock morgen auf Wibe ?

Soll superWetter werden und letzte Tag offen, sone art end of season.... bei gutem Wetter


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (1. November 2014)

kannste jemanden mitnehmen?


----------



## Pattah (2. November 2014)

hat jemand lust heut so gegen 14 Uhr los?


----------



## Thaweed22 (2. November 2014)

Wir sind ab quasi jetzt am Berg.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. November 2014)

NFF [Beatnut] schrieb:


> kannste jemanden mitnehmen?


Häh...?

Um die Uhrzeit waren wir schon zurück...


----------



## DerC (6. November 2014)

So Ihr Muschis, Samstag soll es nochmal nach Willingen gehen.... Wer hat Lust und Zeit ?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. November 2014)

Hallo gleich jemand am Ofen ??


----------



## Thaweed22 (9. November 2014)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. November 2014)

Wie Ihr vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt hat irgendson Spinner den Eingang vom Palettentrail zur Wanne mit Schnittgut zugekippt,

Ihr könnt jetzt rechts davon hinter dem Busch am Strommast runterfahren, da ist jetzt ne neue Line...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. November 2014)

Vorsicht auf dem Palettentrail der Vollpfosten verteilt jetzt wacker Stöcke auf der line und hat den Palettenjump weggerissen, habe Ihn notdürftig wieder zusammengeflickt, aber Vorsicht , erst ansehen, kann sein dass die Flachzange noch mehr Gimmicks anstellt...

Ach ja setzte Belohnung aus seinen Skalp aus, biete gute Fahrradteile...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (24. November 2014)

Danke für die Warnung !
Samstagmittag und Sonntagmittag war mir nix ungewöhnliches aufgefallen. Werde die Augen offen halten.
Manche Leute haben scheinbar echt nix besseres zu tun. Geht mir nicht in den Kopp sowas.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. November 2014)

Jo der Palettentrail ist jetzt vollends zerstört, der Depp hat alles kaputtgemacht...und hat damit gedroht Drähte zu spannen, also sollte irgendjemandem was passieren, ich weiß wer der Besitzer ist und gebe gern eine Zeugenaussage ..


----------



## Thaweed22 (30. November 2014)

Das sollte mir mal einer sagen...Drähte spannen.... 
Wie kommt man auf solche Ideen? Ist bei solchen Leute eigentlich ein Bewusstsein vorhanden was da passieren kann? Unglaublich.


----------



## hugecarl (30. November 2014)

krasser typ. wie kommts, dass der in letzter zeit so aktiv ist, und früher offenbar nicht war?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. November 2014)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> krasser typ. wie kommts, dass der in letzter zeit so aktiv ist, und früher offenbar nicht war?


Ich glaub manche Menschen kommen auf seltsame Ideen , wenn sie alt werden, da geht offensichtlich so manche Gehirnwindung bei drauf


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Dezember 2014)

vielleicht vorsorglich mal bei den Sheriffs bescheid geben?


----------



## hugecarl (22. Dezember 2014)

werbung in eigener sache:
klick mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Dezember 2014)

Hier ist ja total der Hund begraben, trotzdem schöne Weihnachten an Alle und guten Flutsch (naß genug ist es ja) ins neue Jahr....


----------



## indian66 (30. Dezember 2014)

Morgen: Jahresabschlusssilvestermatschendurierung!
Um 11:00 ab Krämer!


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2014)

Aus Wettertechnischen Gründen abgesagt!


----------



## BenderB (2. Februar 2015)

Tach Mädels!
Nach langer Pause will ich evtl. diese Woche mal wieder den Enduro-Bock besteigen 
Gibt es mehr oder weniger aktuelle "Tail-News", was Sperrungen, Fahrbarkeit/Zustand, Ärger mit Förstern/Anwohnern angeht?
Insbesondere auf den Standardtrails: AS, Speicherbecken, Berch, Palettentrail, Hohensyburg, Steilstück, Steinbruch?
Vielleicht bin ich dann ja auch irgendwann mal wieder fit genug, um mich anzuschließen.
Reingehaun!!


----------



## indian66 (2. Februar 2015)

Moin 
Die hälfte der genannten Trails gibbet leider nich mehr...


----------



## BenderB (2. Februar 2015)

indian66 schrieb:


> Moin
> Die hälfte der genannten Trails gibbet leider nich mehr...


WATT!!??!! Da ist man mal kurz ein Jahr nicht da, und dann sowas!!?!
Welche sind denn weg? Und wo kann man jetzte noch fahren? (Details evtl. lieber per PN?)
Ohmannomannomannomannomannomannomann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Februar 2015)

Jo war gestern wieder LeckaBoden am berch....


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (28. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute ich weiß irgendwo wurde das bestimmt schon mal gesagt. Kann mir jemand genau erklären, wo die Strecken am Ebberg und Kohlensiepen sind? Am besten Maps oder GPS oder weiß der Geier auf jeden Fall so, dass ich da mit'm Navi hinkomme. Wäre echt geil ich suche mich schon tot... Danke


----------



## Phippsy (28. Februar 2015)

Speicherbecken, Syburg, Steinbruch, Berch gibbet noch. Den Rest kenn ich nich, zumindest nicht unter den Namen


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (28. Februar 2015)

Echt? Witten-Kohlensiepen hab ich schon oft gelesen und gehört, da soll ne echt coole DH/FR Strecke sein und der Förster soll das
dort dulden....Kp, vielleicht ist da ja nix mehr. 


Phippsy schrieb:


> Speicherbecken, Syburg, Steinbruch, Berch gibbet noch. Den Rest kenn ich nich, zumindest nicht unter den Namen


Was sind denn das für Strecken? Und wo genau?


----------



## indian66 (28. Februar 2015)

Glaube kaum, dass euch hier jemand Tracks postet.
Verabredet euch mit Jemandem der sich auskennt, dann werdet ihr die Trails hier schon kennenlernen. Oder mal Samstags beim EDG Treff aufschlagen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Februar 2015)

Jepp,,,!


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (1. März 2015)

Jo


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. März 2015)

Vorsicht am letzen Jump rechte Line am Ofen, hab Ihn etwas aufgeschippt und die Landung ewas mehr....


----------



## indian66 (1. März 2015)




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. April 2015)

Hallöle,

der Ofen ist untenrum ziemlich Platt!

D.H rechte Jump-Line vom Downhill mit 4 Bäumen zu , mittlerer großer Jump (die Landung ) auch , muss wohl die tage die Kettensäge rausholen, 
also alle aufgerufen, brauche auf jeden Fall helping hands, da es ziemlich große Bäume sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. April 2015)

Sag bescheid, wenn du loslegst. Packe mit an.
Wollte an Ostern sowieso 1-2 Tage am Berch sein, fahren und instandsetzen.


----------



## Thaweed22 (1. April 2015)

Sag bescheid wenn du loslegen willst. Kettensäge hab ich auch.


----------



## zwehni (1. April 2015)

Würde mich wohl auch beteiligen, wenn mir einer sagt was der "ofen" ist 

Ansonsten ... viele hände schnelle arbeit... mehr zeit zum ballern


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (1. April 2015)

Hört sich gut an...


----------



## nillo (1. April 2015)

einfach Bescheid geben...


----------



## indian66 (2. April 2015)

Sowieso dabei!


----------



## Thaweed22 (5. April 2015)

Heute ab 14 Uhr sind wir mit ein paar Leuten am Ofen. Wäre toll wenn noch ein paar vorbei kommen zum helfen. 

Lg Marco


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. April 2015)

Hallo

hab gestern die Kettensäge geschwungen ist fast alles weg bis auf einen Stamm, da ist mir der Sprit ausgegangen..., musste viele Schnitte machen da ne Mordsspannung auf den Stämmen war, der Corner muss jetzt restauriert werden, und die Bypassline dazu ist durch den besagten Stamm noch versperrt, mach ich aber in Kürze auch noch weg, Mittellinie Downhill ist frei und nach dem rechten Drop ist auch der Stamm weg..

also wieder gas gas gas...


----------



## Thaweed22 (9. April 2015)

Jo, ich hatte auch schon ne Menge Schnitte gemacht. Bzw den Naturdrop schon halbwegs frei geschnitten. Da lagen ja gleich 3 Stämme drin aber mir ist dann auch der Sprit ausgegangen. ;-)
Schon hart was da umgefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. April 2015)

Yo hab da 1,5 Std gesägt, was ein Mist,

aber wir haben getz wieder jede Menge Baumaterial...


----------



## Jakten (10. April 2015)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Schon hart was da umgefallen ist.


 
Komischer Weise liegen die Dinger genau auf sämtlichen Strecken... (?)
Drumherum (Umkreis: August - Ofen - Syburg) habe ich nicht so eine "Zerstörung" sehen können.


----------



## ToppaHarley (10. April 2015)

Das ist eine Verschwörung


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. April 2015)

> Drumherum (Umkreis: August - Ofen - Syburg) habe ich nicht so eine "Zerstörung" sehen können.



Junge, du brauchst ne Brille. 

Am Ofen liegen neben der Strecke mächtige Wemser, einer hängt in 4m Höhe quer auf nem anderen.
Gegenüber vom Krämer ist im Wald gefühlt jeder 3 Baum niedergestreckt.
Sieht neben den Strecken genauso aus wie in den Strecken.


----------



## Jakten (10. April 2015)

Ich trage ne Brille, außer beim Radeln 
Ok, dann sollte ich mal langsamer fahren, dann kann ich mehr gucken


----------



## zwehni (11. April 2015)

War gestern nach der Arbeit noch da. Krass Wieviel da umgesenst ist. 
Das obere Stück vor der Autobahn ist super zu fahren. Mega trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coma-White (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

mir ist heute am Ebberg aus meinem geschlossenen Rucksack Werkzeug usw. geklaut worden (Multitool, Minipumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Schlauch).
Das zeug ist sehr Bike spezifisch; nen Spanngurt und Trinkblase ist noch da gewesen. Ich muss also leider davon ausgehen, dass es andere Radfahrer waren. 
Es waren noch zwei Leute da, deren Rucksack weiter unten am Trail wohl auch aufgemacht worden ist. Es wurde aber nichts geklaut.
Falls also die Leute aus Unna und Hagen und EN das hier lesen und evtl. gesehen haben, dass sich einer annem Rucksack zu schaffen gemacht hat und dann mit Zeug abgehauen ist bitte melden 

Und achja; Passt auf eure Sachen auf.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (17. Mai 2015)

Coma-White schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist heute am Ebberg aus meinem geschlossenen Rucksack Werkzeug usw. geklaut worden (Multitool, Minipumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Schlauch).
> Das zeug ist sehr Bike spezifisch; nen Spanngurt und Trinkblase ist noch da gewesen. Ich muss also leider davon ausgehen, dass es andere Radfahrer waren.
> ...


Das mal übel. Lass mein Zeug jetzt nicht mehr da liegen. Vorgestern am Kothen ganzer Rucksack weg. Zum kot***!


----------



## Coma-White (17. Mai 2015)

Jap ist nen scheiss Gefühl, wenn der Tag eigentlich ganz gut läuft son Dämpfer zu bekommen.
Ich werd jetzt auch nur noch Proviant da liegen lassen. Innem jute Sack


----------



## Thaweed22 (17. Mai 2015)

Na ganz klasse. Dann kann ich ja froh sein das mein Handy noch da ist. War auch von 14-16 Uhr oben. Ist besser wenn ich niemanden an unserem Hometrail dabei erwische, wie er seine Wichsgriffel in andere Leute Taschen hat....
Coma, bist du einer der beiden die mit dem Hackengas noch gekommen sind, als ich nach Hause bin?


----------



## Coma-White (17. Mai 2015)

Jo, ich war der ohne Hackengas 
Wir waren zu der Zeit sozusagen die letzten. Warn noch vier Leute kurz vorher da und von denen hab ich die letzten beiden noch getroffen.
Wenn ich da wen erwische gibt's Senge wie mein Vatta immer so schön gesagt hat


----------



## Thaweed22 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hab es mal in unsere Facebook Gruppe geteilt. Die einzigen Fremden mit Bike waren heute der Glatzkopf und die Frau. Die sind gekommen als ich abgehauen bin. Ich bin der mit dem weißen Tues 2.0 LTD und Neongelber Hose.

Lg Marco


----------



## Coma-White (17. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank. Dann hab ich aber glaub ich auch nicht viel von Dir gesehen heute 
Hatte zwar nen Tues in der Hand, dass war aber nachm crash.


----------



## Thaweed22 (17. Mai 2015)

Ne hast du auch nicht. War auf dem Sprung nach Hause als ihr angekommen seid. Das andere Tues gehörte zu den beiden die ihre Taschen weiter unten liegen hatten.


----------



## Coma-White (17. Mai 2015)

Genau. Mit denen hab ich auch noch geredet. 
Gleichzeitig sind ja auch noch zwei Jungs aus Hagen gekommen; die hast dann warscheinlich auch verpasst ^^


----------



## Thaweed22 (17. Mai 2015)

Malte und sein Kollege sind die aus Hagen. Die gehören quasi auch zu uns. Wie gesagt, so ein Glatzkopf und ne Frau sind gekommen als ich am Auto war. Malte meinte die beiden hat er noch nie oben gesehen. Die sind mit einem riesen Lieferwagen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coma-White (17. Mai 2015)

Alles klar. Danke für Info und Hilfe auf jeden.


----------



## Thaweed22 (17. Mai 2015)

Da gibt es nichts zu danken. Ich hab mein Handy und Autoschlüssel immer im Rucksack da liegen und wir sind ja quasi jeden zweiten Tag da oben. Bisher musste man sich um seinen Rucksack samt Inhalt da oben keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Mai 2015)

Wird wohlmal Zeit für ne Rattenfalle im Rucksack....


----------



## Thaweed22 (17. Mai 2015)

Hehe, gute Idee Achim...aber die große mit Zacken....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. Mai 2015)

Jepp...


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. Mai 2015)

Son Dreckspack!!!!!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Mai 2015)

Ist es jetzt im Wald auch schon so weit... 

Ich hatte bisher auch immer Rucksack samt Werkzeug, Handy etc. einfach abgelegt.
So ein Vogel soll mir mal bei frischer Tat auffallen, dem würde ich meine Argumente mal sehr verständlich "darlegen"...


----------



## Jakten (2. Juni 2015)

Naturfreunde werden das nicht sein...
Bisher fand ich immer das "Puplikum" in der Gegend sehr vernünftig. Hätte nicht gedacht das sich da mal so Assis verlaufen 

Btw. welche 2 haben gestern hochgeschoben? Ca. 20 Uhr


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Juni 2015)

Wen`s interessiert , der Weg am Brass-Hof vorbei zur Syburgerstr ist wieder frei vom Gestrüpp und Brennesseln...und verbreitert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (2. Juni 2015)

:-D
Wer das denn wohl gewesen ist...


----------



## Phippsy (2. Juni 2015)

indian66 schrieb:


> :-D
> Wer das denn wohl gewesen ist...


Subba sag ich.
Danke


----------



## toje (7. Juni 2015)

Tach Leute,

meine bessere Hälfte ist am 27.05. auf dem DH in der Bittermark / nähe Kiosk (Augustinum) gestürzt und hat dabei Ihre Radbrille verloren. Eine schwarze Rudi Project mit optischen Gläsern. Sollte wider Erwarten jemend etwas über den Verbleib der Brille wissen, bitte melden.

Dankeee


----------



## BenderB (10. Juni 2015)

toje schrieb:


> meine bessere Hälfte ist am 27.05. auf dem DH in der Bittermark / nähe Kiosk (Augustinum) gestürzt ...


von wem sie das wohl gelernt hat...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## Jakten (11. Juni 2015)

Ist denn gestern alles heile geblieben am "Autobahntrail"?
Oder baut ihr den Double noch ein wenig kürzer?

Sind die 3 von gestern hier eigentlich aktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. Juni 2015)

???


----------



## Jakten (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern auf meiner Tour 3 getroffen, dachte die finde ich hier wieder.


----------



## Dansen (11. Juni 2015)

Alles heile, Danke der Nachfrage! Wir arbeiten dran...!!!


----------



## Svennoos (19. Juni 2015)

Morgen Mittag so ab 12.30 jemand 1-2 std am berch?


----------



## Svennoos (26. Juni 2015)

So probieren wir es noch mal  morgen jemand 12.30 am berch?


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (26. Juni 2015)

Svennoos schrieb:


> So probieren wir es noch mal  morgen jemand 12.30 am berch?


Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, eher, so ab 10.00. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svennoos (26. Juni 2015)

Bin bis 12.00 arbeiten vorher schaff Ichs nicht


----------



## Thaweed22 (27. Juni 2015)

Ui, der Sven lebt auch noch. Hehe
Dann sieht man sich ja nächste Woche mal wieder, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder komme.


----------



## Svennoos (27. Juni 2015)

Joa 7 Wochen Verletzungspause. Also ich bin gegen 11.30 doch schon am berch. Dann bis nächste Woche mal.


----------



## Svennoos (27. Juni 2015)

ACHTUNG!!!!! Am ebberg waren wieder randerlierer am Werk Linke line scheint okay zu sein zumindest das was ich so gesehen hab. Rechte line ab dem neuen Teilstück von oben quasi alles mutwillig manipuliert bzw zerstört bis zum ersten Double. Danach Krater und Co sollten inordnung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaweed22 (27. Juni 2015)

Das neue Teilstück hat öfters an Idioten zu leiden. Aber kein Problem, wir haben den Kampf angenommen. ;-)
Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Ex4mp1e (6. August 2015)

Yo, ist heute wer im Schwerter Wald unterwegs? Also dieses Anfängerdingen am Freischütz


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. August 2015)

Wohne zwar nur knapp 3km entfernt, aber mir ist heute viel zu warm


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. August 2015)

Hallo am Ofen auf der rechten line sind Double und Kicker vor dem Rechtsanlieger neu geshaped 
Bitte vorher ansehen dann abziehen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo jemand Bock morgen auf Winterberg letzter bikepark Tag

Zum End of Seasons Shred...?


----------



## Thaweed22 (30. Oktober 2015)

Wir werden wohl Sonntag hin. Morgen hab ich keine Zeit...


----------



## DerC (30. Oktober 2015)

Sonntach


----------



## Svennoos (30. Oktober 2015)

Evtl würde ich mich Sonntag anschließen. Wann würdet ihr denn wenn fahren?


----------



## Thaweed22 (30. Oktober 2015)

Wir fahren so um 9 Uhr rum in Schwerte los. Man könnte sich also oben bei McDonalds an der A1 treffen zb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2015)

Jo wir haben auch auf Sonntag umgelegt, beim MC Donald treffen wär klasse...


----------



## Thaweed22 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ja perfekt. Ich fang so um 8:45 das einsammeln an und bin spätestens 9:15 Uhr bei McDonald mit den Jungs.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Oktober 2015)

Klingt gut...


----------



## Svennoos (31. Oktober 2015)

Narbend zusammen, werde es morgen doch nicht schaffen und leider nur ne kleine Runde am Ofen drehen denk ich. Aber wäre geil wenn wa uns mal wieder mit nen paar Leuten am Ofen oder so treffen würden. Also viel Spaß morgen 
Ride on!!!


----------



## Thaweed22 (1. November 2015)

Schade Sven. Dann lass uns mal nächstes Wochenende im Auge behalten am Ofen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. November 2015)

War lustig gestern der Schaltzugkillerday ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaweed22 (3. November 2015)

Hehe, ja das war schon ein netter Saisonabschluss im bestgepflegten Park Europas....looool


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. November 2015)

Hey watt isn mit den Vids vom winterberg Roadgap ?


----------



## Pattah (10. November 2015)

nehmt ihr den roadgap etwa mit?


----------



## Thaweed22 (10. November 2015)

Ich sag Henning bescheid das er das Video nochmal schickt.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. November 2015)

Das wäre nett ....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2015)

Vorsicht,

auf dem Autobahntrail in Holzen liegt ein Baum quer auf der Strecke..


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2015)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Ich sag Henning bescheid das er das Video nochmal schickt.


Hab noch nix....?...


----------



## Thaweed22 (15. November 2015)

Hatte ihm Bescheid gesagt. Hab das Video von euch beiden auch hier bei mir auf Playstation und könnte dir das auf nen Stick packen. Müssten wir uns mal treffen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (15. November 2015)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Vorsicht,
> 
> auf dem Autobahntrail in Holzen liegt ein Baum quer auf der Strecke..


Kann man da was vorschaufeln?  bzw wo liegt er genau?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2015)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Hatte ihm Bescheid gesagt. Hab das Video von euch beiden auch hier bei mir auf Playstation und könnte dir das auf nen Stick packen. Müssten wir uns mal treffen.


Für Mail zu groß  ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaweed22 (15. November 2015)

Denke schon. Ich glaube 400mb


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Kann man da was vorschaufeln?  bzw wo liegt er genau?


Kann man...nach den ersten 15 Metern...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (15. November 2015)

Susi ist wieder die Alte, bitte vorher anschauen...


----------



## Dansen (24. November 2015)

Zur Info: Beim Autobahntrail haben wir den Baum rausgesägt, ist also wieder frei. Außerdem sind die Sprünge wieder repariert, daher vielleicht vorher einmal schauen...! Neben Witterungsschäden scheint es,als ob da jemand an den Absprüngen und Landungen extra "zerstört" hat. Haltet mal die Augen auf, wir hoffen es geht nicht los wie beim Palettentrail! Um die Sache abzurunden haben wir den Trail noch vom Laub befreit, also viel Spass!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. November 2015)

Sehr schön danke


----------



## Davidos (26. November 2015)

Moin. Jemand für den frühen Sonntag Morgen ab 10 Uhr zu haben?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. November 2015)

Vorsicht am steinbruchtrail (Pufftrail) liegt am langen Hangstück eine Birke quer hab ich gestern im Dunkeln fast nen Köpper gemacht weil sie im Mittelteil liegt wo das Steilstück ist und momentan ist es  ja mit dem Bremsen anSteilstücken etwas Grenzwertig


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (6. Dezember 2015)

Birke ist beseitigt...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. Dezember 2015)

Vorsicht am Ofen, 

rechte Line letzter Jump hinter der Linkskurve ist reshaped und hat jetzt eine größere, höhere und breitere Landung, erst ansehen...

Die Kicker davor sind auch Alle ein wenig gepflegt..

Vorsicht an der Syburg auf dem Orli-trail, am Bombenkrater ist ein Baum umgefallen und blockiert den Weg , kenn man aber rechts dran vorbei,

werd demnächst mal die Kettensäge schwingen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Dezember 2015)

So nach einer Kettensägenorgie ist der Trail wieder frei..

Hm ich hab son bischen das Gefühl als unterhalte ich mich langsam hier nur mit mir selbst...


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (16. Dezember 2015)

Tust du nicht, nur leider habe ich wenig Zeit um deinen Fleiß zu begutachten und wert zu schätzen bzw. zu helfen. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaweed22 (16. Dezember 2015)

Achim mein Freund. Ich hab zur Zeit leider ein bischen viel um die Ohren. Wir müssen aber mal ein Tag ausmachen für ne schöne Tour


----------



## Kraxler23 (16. Dezember 2015)

Einfach sehr geil das sich hier so gekümmert wird! +1 Mein Bike ist gerade eingemottet weil die kasette lose ist,  zu Weihnachten gibts aber Werkzeug


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Dezember 2015)

Is ja okay...es gibt Euch ja noch..


----------



## Dansen (20. Dezember 2015)

Update: Leider wurden am Autobahntrail wieder die Sprünge muttwillig zerstört. Also aufpassen... Haben noch mehr zerstört als das letzte mal. Ich raff es nicht. Wenn also jemand was sieht, bitte zur Rede stellen! Erst Palettentrail, jetzt dort.... Nicht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. Dezember 2015)

Dansen schrieb:


> Update: Leider wurden am Autobahntrail wieder die Sprünge muttwillig zerstört. Also aufpassen... Haben noch mehr zerstört als das letzte mal. Ich raff es nicht. Wenn also jemand was sieht, bitte zur Rede stellen! Erst Palettentrail, jetzt dort.... Nicht gut!




Hab ich heute um ca 15.00 den großen Jump wieder geflickt, ist wieder springbar aber der davor nicht!

Ja man muss das Holz weglassen , das verführt einfach zum wegreissen, solider Lehm hält!!

Übrigens der Krämer downhill ist jetzt auch wieder sauber und rockbar, nich mehr so viel Geschlitter drin...


----------



## Dansen (21. Dezember 2015)

Kollegen haben auch noch etwas ausgebessert. Wir haben die Sprünge gebaut und den großen nur mit Lehm wäre schon ne Nummer...war schon so n Batzen Arbeit. Würden aber die Tage nochmal hin und schauen was wir tun können. Ach ja ....Aehmm...  Krämerdownhill?????


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Dezember 2015)

Die Abfahrt gegenüber vom Krämer Restaurant...


----------



## Thaweed22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit. Wir fahren morgen nach Willingen mit ein paar Leuten. Wenn noch jemand Lust und frei hat.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Dezember 2015)

Hätte total Bock aber muss leider chackern..


----------



## Thaweed22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Argh... fuck... Schade


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (10. Januar 2016)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> Achim mein Freund. Ich hab zur Zeit leider ein bischen viel um die Ohren. Wir müssen aber mal ein Tag ausmachen für ne schöne Tour


Hey Marco,

wir fahren meist Dienstags oder Mittwochs ab 17.00 Krämer Restaurant `nen Nigtride bis ca 19.30 nach Feierabend..


----------



## wtjdubisses (11. Januar 2016)

Jemand Samstag oder Sonntag in willingen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (11. Januar 2016)

Nehmen die noch immer Räder mit? Krass 
Leider keine Zeit...


----------



## wtjdubisses (11. Januar 2016)

Also vor 2 Wochen schon . Rufe vorher nochmal an.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (11. Januar 2016)

Genau vor 2 Wochen (28.12.) war ich ja auch da, aber in der Woche kam dich die weiße Pest nach Willingen 

Ich habe grade mal guckt, bei der "Schneedecke" kommt da immer noch besser auf 2 Rädern runter als mit Brettern. Genau das Wetter ist wohl das schlechteste was sich der Liftbetreiber derzeit nur wünschen kann...


----------



## wtjdubisses (11. Januar 2016)

Da ist doch kaum was . Die paar Flocken :d

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wtjdubisses (11. Januar 2016)

Wäre sonst Samstag für Warstein  zu begeistern? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Mai 2016)

wtjdubisses schrieb:


> Wäre sonst Samstag für Warstein  zu begeistern?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Mai 2016)

Hey hier ist ja garnix mehr los alle verwhatsaappt oder was ?


----------



## Pattah (8. Mai 2016)

Also ich hatte mich dem biketreff am Samstag angeschlossen.


----------



## indian66 (8. Mai 2016)

Ich auch mal kurz 8)


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Mai 2016)

Heute jemand Lust den Park in Olpe mal anzutesten?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Mai 2016)

So

Krater Wallride an der Syburg
 ist jetzt wieder fahrbar

Bäume sind raus Vorsicht ist immer noch ein Loch von der Baumwurzel aber linksseitig gut umfahrbar

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. Mai 2016)

Danke ! 
Wir hatten schon überlegt, wie wir da ohne Fichtenmopped was ausrichten können, hatten aber keine Möglichkeit gesehen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (28. Mai 2016)

Jo

Mit Dr Stihl geht das wohl.


----------



## indian66 (28. Mai 2016)

Muddy ist der Beste!


----------



## Pattah (4. Juni 2016)

jemand bock auf ne runde heute?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Juni 2016)

Sorry waren schon unterwegs...


----------



## Pattah (5. Juni 2016)

Und heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Juni 2016)

Leider keine Zeit


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (16. Juni 2016)

Weg an Brass Feld ist wieder frei !


----------



## indian66 (16. Juni 2016)

Hatter wieder mal den Sensenmann gemacht?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Juni 2016)

Aber sowas von...✂️


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (11. August 2016)

Jemand am Sonntag im Bikepark ?


----------



## Thaweed22 (11. August 2016)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jemand am Sonntag im Bikepark ?



Ja, aber weiter weg in Sölden xD


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (12. August 2016)

Oh der feine Herr! Viel Spaß Marco. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. August 2016)

Is ja umme Ecke

Nimmst mich mit,,,,..


----------



## Thaweed22 (12. August 2016)

Danke Peter. Hehe

Achim, leider kein Platz mehr im Auto. Fahr mit Petra und Hund runter...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. August 2016)

War auch nicht so ernst gemeint..
Obwohl.....eigentlich passe ich ja ins Handschuhfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaweed22 (12. August 2016)

Du ja, aber mit den Haaren wirds eng im Handschuhfach xD


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (13. August 2016)

Irgendein Stück Resthirn hat mit einem Minibagger den Autobahntrail kpl platt gemacht !!!


----------



## Thaweed22 (13. August 2016)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Irgendein Stück Resthirn hat mit einem Minibagger den Autobahntrail kpl platt gemacht !!!



Resthirn ist da wohl noch sehr gewählt ausgedrückt... manche Oberlehrer haben echt keine anderen Hobbys als anderen den Spaß am Leben zu nehmen...


----------



## Dansen (13. August 2016)

Mega Asi! Erst der Palettentrail und nun der Autobahntrail!Haben viel Arbeit da rein gesteckt. Da müssen wir mal ran..


----------



## Jakten (13. August 2016)

Na super...


----------



## hugecarl (14. August 2016)

Autobahntrail heißt jener an der A45?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. August 2016)

Jepp
Aber der Boden
Ist noch relativ feucht
Kann man sofort wieder ran


----------



## Beebob (14. August 2016)

Bin heute auch sehr verärgert den Autobahntrail runter  - weiter oben im Wald wurde ein Verbindungstrail zwischen 2 Waldautobahnen mit Bäumen und Flatterband gesperrt. Da kam mir schon der Gedanke - bitte nicht noch andere Trails und dann sah ich den zerstörten Autobahntrail. Das war meiner Meinung die Forstbehörde oder die Stadt Schwerte oder Dortmund - wer auch immer zuständig ist. Es bringt erst einmal gar nichts, wenn der Trail sofort wieder aufgebaut wird. Die kommen sofort und zerstören wieder alles und vermutlich werden dann auch Bäume als Sperren auf den Wegen gelegt. Genauso hat man damals am Speicherbeckentrail verfahren. Immer wieder wurde etwas aufgebaut - bis der ganze große Abriss kam und dann war Ruhe. Vielleicht gab es einen Unfall, der das ganze zum einschreiten der Behörde gebracht hat - wie auch immer vielleicht wissen die von BikeRide etwas. Es ist nun mal in Deutschland so, dass der Waldbesitzer für Unfälle haftbar gemacht werden kann, wenn er von illegalen Strecken in seinem Wald Kenntnis hat. So ist nun mal die Rechtsprechung in Deutschland. Lasst es erst einmal so, bis etwas Grass über die Sache gewachsen ist, so kann man wenigsten noch runter fahren.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (14. August 2016)

Da bin ich anderer Meinung,

die Stadt hat andere Sachen zu tun als mit einem Bagger im Wald rumzufahren um Strecken platt zu machen, das
war irgendeiner ohne öffentlichen Auftrag, entweder der Waldeigner oder Pächter, doch nach meinen Informationen ist da Dortmunder Stadtwald ohne Nutzung, am Speicherbecken damals hatten wir uns auch mit den Anwohnern anne Köppe, die haben das auch mit soner Art
Anwohnermiliz ohne öffentliche Genehmigung oder Auftrag alles geplättet , wir hatten damals bei den öffentlichen Ämtern nachgehakt..

Also geht davon aus das das ein privater Einsatz war, sprich  da hilft nur direkte Gegenwehr mit sofortigem Wiederaufbau....
um die Sinnlosigkeit solcher Unterfangen direkt zu kommentieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dansen (15. August 2016)

Puh. Auf jeden Fall Kacke. Es wurde im Vorfeld ja auch schon ein paar Mal per hand zerstört. Krasse Ansage mit Minibagger da rein zu fahren. Da meint es jemand ernst. Kein Plan warum. Denke es macht Sinn zumindest mal herauszufinden wer es war und vielleicht mal ein Gespräch zu führen. Hatten gestern durch Zufall so ein "Gespräch" in Witten und es war doch recht produktiv. Ansonsten find ich einen schnellen Aufbau auch sinnvoll. Es wäre schön wenn diesmal ein paar mehr Hände helfen.


----------



## Thaweed22 (15. August 2016)

Wenn was gestartet wird zweck wiederaufbau sagt Bescheid. Bin dabei wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## Addicted2steel (4. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, da sowohl Senke als auch A45 Trail auf meiner Hausrunde liegen, würde mich auch sehr interessieren, ob die Stadt involviert war. Zumindest in Bochum Langendreer reist die Stadt gerade unter dem Deckmantel der "Gefahrenabwehr" Anlagen ab, die jahrelang kein Problem waren. 

Mehr dazu hier: http://waz.m.derwesten.de/dw/staedt...-im-wald-platt-id12157816.html?service=mobile

Offenbar hat der lange Sommer für Muße auf den Amtsstuben gesorgt, so dass sie sich nicht anders zu beschäftigen wissen.


----------



## Jakten (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss mal was loswerden:
Ich finde es sehr schade wenn vorhandene Sachen total umgebaut werden. Streckenpflege oder dazu bauen ist ja iO, aber vorhandene Doubles (egal wie klein sie sind) fast verdoppeln ist eine Frechheit mMn. Der obere Teil des Trails beginnt jetzt mir einem Stepup zwischen 2 Bäumen durch oder 2 Stepdowns die es beide in sich haben. Die einzige gute Änderung an dem Trail ist das Schild "Fahrräder frei".

Der letzte dicke Sprung ist von der Straße sogar einsehbar, da ist es eine Frage der Zeit wann da alles platt gemacht wird.

Klar baut jeder für sich, aber dann baut doch bitte neu. 

Und nein, ich werde nicht verraten wo der Trail ist den ich meine. Ich habe genug Hinweise oben gegeben.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Oktober 2016)

Dem stimme ich zu vor Allem ist der dicke am Ende mitten in der alte Kurve


----------



## Pattah (5. Oktober 2016)

fährt wer am wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dansen (20. Oktober 2016)

Weiss jemand was neues über die "Zerstörer" des Autobahntrails? Würden ja anfangen was neues aufzubauen, jedoch ohne zu wissen warum und wers zerstört hat, machts wenig Sinn. Traurig was derzeit mit den Trails rund um DO passiert. Nach Palettentrail, Autobahntrail, Schwerter Wald und Bochum ist nun auch noch der unterer Teil vom Bölle komplett gerodet worden. Auch um die Happy Trails stehts nicht so gut. Gibt auch einfach zu wenig die bereit sind mal was zu bauen, reparieren und/oder zu pflegen.


----------



## piilu (20. Oktober 2016)

Was ist denn mit dem Palettentrail?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (21. Oktober 2016)

Das Grundstück ist leider im Privatbesitz eines Vollhonks


----------



## piilu (21. Oktober 2016)

Das hat uns bis jetzt ja noch nie aufgehalten


----------



## casir (21. Oktober 2016)

piilu schrieb:


> Das hat uns bis jetzt ja noch nie aufgehalten



Am Palettentrail hat der Vollhonk aber gewonnen...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Oktober 2016)

Dansen schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was neues über die "Zerstörer" des Autobahntrails? Würden ja anfangen was neues aufzubauen, jedoch ohne zu wissen warum und wers zerstört hat, machts wenig Sinn. Traurig was derzeit mit den Trails rund um DO passiert. Nach Palettentrail, Autobahntrail, Schwerter Wald und Bochum ist nun auch noch der unterer Teil vom Bölle komplett gerodet worden. Auch um die Happy Trails stehts nicht so gut. Gibt auch einfach zu wenig die bereit sind mal was zu bauen, reparieren und/oder zu pflegen.




Ich glaube das werden wir nie rausfinden ist auch egal da hilft einfach nur wieder aufbauen bis jetzt zahlt sich immer nur hartnäckig bleiben aus


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Oktober 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich muss mal was loswerden:
> Ich finde es sehr schade wenn vorhandene Sachen total umgebaut werden. Streckenpflege oder dazu bauen ist ja iO, aber vorhandene Doubles (egal wie klein sie sind) fast verdoppeln ist eine Frechheit mMn. Der obere Teil des Trails beginnt jetzt mir einem Stepup zwischen 2 Bäumen durch oder 2 Stepdowns die es beide in sich haben. Die einzige gute Änderung an dem Trail ist das Schild "Fahrräder frei".
> 
> Der letzte dicke Sprung ist von der Straße sogar einsehbar, da ist es eine Frage der Zeit wann da alles platt gemacht wird.
> ...




Beide unteren Doubles sind jetzt wieder gerichtet allerdings ist der vordere jetzt etwas früher und noch Plumpudding
Also bitte vorher Konsestenz testen
Ansonsten ungefähr wie früher....


----------



## Philmn (24. Dezember 2016)

Hey, nach zwei langen Jahren Pause bin ich auch wieder im Ruhrgebiet unterwegs und bin sehr interessiert daran, wies mit der Murmelbahn aussieht. Die war ja nach Harvestereinsatz platt. Die Speicherbeckengeschichte hab ich ja am eigenen Leibe (Anwohnerwutbürger) erlebt.
Der Murmelhangbahn war immer unschlagbar, ist da wieder was entstanden? Kann man da was machen?

Wie siehts mit dem Endurotrail und dem Trashtrack auf der anderen Seite aus?

Grüße und frohes Fest,
Philipp


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

was ist die Murmelbahn?
Fahr zum Ebberg, da ist alles wieder top...!


----------



## Philmn (24. Dezember 2016)

murmelbahn das war auf der seite vom speicherbecken dh so eine kurvenstrecke, steil und flowig. am ebberg haben wir uns vorgestern gesehen (bronson, gelb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Dezember 2016)

Alles noch platt!
Aber wir haben uns nicht gesehen ...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (24. Dezember 2016)

Gibt aber jetzt einen neuen Trail fängt mit dem alten Dh an und geht dann links unterhalb weiter nennt sich slalomander


----------



## Philmn (25. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön! Und anwohnerprobleme gibts keine mehr?
Der alte dh, der mit nem drop vonner steinmauer startete (?) war ja echt verflucht.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. Dezember 2016)

Die neue Abfahrt ist halt nur ein Trail zum endurieren, startet genau da an der Steinmauer, Zufahrt hinten rum am Privathaus vorbei...,

wen Du dann auf den Zieheweg kommst , ca 100m nach links und dann wieder rechts rein..


----------



## Thaweed22 (29. Dezember 2016)

N'abend, wir waren heute nach 3 Wochen mal wieder am Berg und mussten feststellen das irgendjemand meint er müsste an unserer Line rumbuddeln.
UNSERE neue Line am Berg ist tabu was Veränderungen angeht. Wenn Dir (wer auch immer Du bist) da was zu klein, zu flach oder sonst was ist, bau Dir was eigenes und lass deine Wichsgriffel von der Line!!! 
Ansonsten kleiner Tip, lass Dich nicht dabei erwischen


----------



## afkanoab (29. Dezember 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich muss mal was loswerden:
> Ich finde es sehr schade wenn vorhandene Sachen total umgebaut werden. Streckenpflege oder dazu bauen ist ja iO, aber vorhandene Doubles (egal wie klein sie sind) fast verdoppeln ist eine Frechheit mMn. Der obere Teil des Trails beginnt jetzt mir einem Stepup zwischen 2 Bäumen durch oder 2 Stepdowns die es beide in sich haben. Die einzige gute Änderung an dem Trail ist das Schild "Fahrräder frei".
> 
> Der letzte dicke Sprung ist von der Straße sogar einsehbar, da ist es eine Frage der Zeit wann da alles platt gemacht wird.
> ...



Das Grundstück welches du meinst ist Privatwald! Es wird auch von dem Privatier dort gebaut. Also ist es deren Sache, was und wie dort gebaut wird. 



Ich lese hier viel von einfach wieder aufbauen etc. Ihr solltet euch überlegen, welche Folgen das ganze haben kann. 2 Meterregel sollte ja bekannt sein. 

Im Wannebachtal wurde die Senke dicht gemacht, da es wohl zu einem Vorfall zwischen Wanderer und Radfahrer gekommen ist. (angeblich) 

Wenn ich mitbekomme wie sich manch ein Radfahrer hier in Do und Umgebung benimmt wird mir schlecht. Wie eine offene Hose. Warum kann man nicht freundlich zu seinen Mitmenschen sein? Ein einfaches Hallo, Danke schön genügt oft und einfach mal abbremsen, wenn man einen Fußgänger, Reiter, Familie überholt. Es ist eine allgemeine Aussprache hier um das Thema. Manch einer macht es, manch einer nicht. 

Als Mtbler gehört man leider noch einer Randgruppe an und vor allem im Ruhrgebiet ist es eine schwierige Sache. Wild im Wald bauen ohne mal mit jemandem gesprochen zu haben passiert leider zu oft und richtet oft nur Schaden an. Vor allem wenn irgendwelche Jumplines gebaut werden wo viele Kubikmeter Erde benötigt werden und dann tiefe Löcher gegraben werden. 

Ich spreche hier niemanden in irgendeiner Art und Weise an. Möchte nur zum Nachdenken anregen. Es ist auch nicht immer die Stadt der Miesepeter oder irgendein Waldbesitzer. Meistens reagieren diese Parteien nur auf einen Auslöser, und der mag manchmal auch von Radfahrern kommen, weil man es leider in irgendeiner Art und Weise übertrieben wurde. Gibt immer zwei Seiten, die beachtet werden müssen.


----------



## Phippsy (29. Dezember 2016)

@Thaweed22 welche Linie ist eure?


----------



## Thaweed22 (29. Dezember 2016)

@Phippsy 

Linke Line nach dem Roadgab fängt die links an. Die neue halt, die die letzten Monate entstanden ist und zur Zeit noch hinter Susi endet.


----------



## Philmn (29. Dezember 2016)

Ist mir neu, dass hier im Forum jetzt so ein Grundschulenslang herrscht (@Thaweed22), scheint sich einiges verändert zu haben. Ist ja schlimmer, als in der Kommentarsektion vom SPON. Komplett auf ganzer Linie Asi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (29. Dezember 2016)

Zwei Ergänzungen dazu, obwohl ich persönlich die neue Line ziemlich geil und so wie sie ist, genial gebaut finde:
Die Linie ist nicht für jeden Fahrbar und lässt auch keine Umfahrung um die beiden echt großen Step Downs zu. Ich würd mit meinen Wichsgriffeln einen Teufel tun und da irgendwas verändern, aber irgendwie wärs doch nice, wenn jeder in den Genuss käme die geilen Kurven und die schön gebauten mini bis medium-Jumps zu fahren, ohne die totale Mutprobe für den Hinterbau starten zu müssen.

Der zweite Punkt schließt an afkanoab (was????) an:
Die Linie ist so fett, es ist so viel Erde bewegt worden und die Transitions stehen so sichtbar im Gelände, dass mein erster Gedanke war - hoffentlich reißen die nicht irgendwann die ganze Strecke ab, weils zu viel wird. Und eins ist sicher - irgendwann ist es jedem noch so lockeren Waidmeister zu viel.

Weiß nicht genau, wies bei euch ist, aber der Track ist über mehr als 10 Jahre gewachsen und es ist ein Wunder, dass der so lange ohne Abriss stehen durfte (bis auf den 2012er Harvester) Das wäre schon ziemlich krass, das zu gefährden.
Und das dann mit so einer Platzhirschattitüde.


----------



## Phippsy (29. Dezember 2016)

@Thaweed 
Danke, geb ich weiter


----------



## Thaweed22 (29. Dezember 2016)

@Philmn 

Am Berg hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, es wird jeder Neue bzw Unbekannte egal wie gut oder schlecht er/sie ist freundlich Empfangen. 
Der Ton in der Ansprache ist nur so asi wie die Aktion die sich da Gott weiß wer gebracht hat. 

Eine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Line brauchen wir jetzt hier nicht anfangen. Am Berg vorbei kommen, da kann man drüber reden. 
Es hat seine Gründe warum die neue Line erst da unten losgeht. 

Es wäre im übrigen alles andere als Nice wenn die Line jeder fahren könnte. Reicht schon das jede Woche ganze Horden von Hipster Enduros da runter fahren und alles kaputt bremsen, die neue Line hat nen gewissen Anspruch der gleichzeitig sichert das man nicht jede Woche reparieren muss.
Bestes Beispiel ist das Steinfeld was jede Woche fast bis zum Roadgab verteilt liegt...
Alle am bau beteiligten können das gebaute fahren und bauen nicht für andere noch Chicken Ways. Ich renn auch nicht in Winterberg zum Gah und sag ihm "bau mal ne Holzrampe ans dicke Roadgab" 
Wie gesagt, wenn Du mal am Berg bist können wir uns da gern drüber unterhalten. 
Hier und heute geht es mir nur darum das nicht an den Kickern rumgefuscht wird. 

Peace


----------



## Pattah (30. Dezember 2016)

klingt interessant, die Trails sagen mir noch so gar nix


----------



## Jakten (30. Dezember 2016)

afkanoab schrieb:


> Das Grundstück welches du meinst ist Privatwald! Es wird auch von dem Privatier dort gebaut. Also ist es deren Sache, was und wie dort gebaut wird.



Ah ok, danke für die Info. Das war mir nicht bewusst. Aber baut denn der Eigentümer selber oder baut jemand solche krassen Sachen auf fremden Privatgrundstück?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Dezember 2016)

Thaweed22 schrieb:


> @Philmn
> 
> Am Berg hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, es wird jeder Neue bzw Unbekannte egal wie gut oder schlecht er/sie ist freundlich Empfangen.
> Der Ton in der Ansprache ist nur so asi wie die Aktion die sich da Gott weiß wer gebracht hat.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. Dezember 2016)

Schließ mich dem an ist absolut gefährlich an so einer Line rumzufummeln und man kann nun mal nicht immer Jumps für Jedermann bauen ist schließlich genug anderes da...


----------



## Philmn (30. Dezember 2016)

Das rumbauen an der linie will ich nich verteidigen. Um das kurz ma klarzustellen. Mir ist bei der rechten line mal untergekommen, dass der kicker am start pkötzlich ein dirtkicker war. Mit nosedive als resultat und sturz. Totaler abschiss. Mir kam der ton nur echt unangemessen vor. Reicht doch dass man sich von nicht - bikern fies ans bein pissen lassen muss. Hab da auch schockierende erfahrungen gemacht. Das sollte sich von der stimmung her einfach nicht übertragen.
Gah war übrigens 2 jahre ein kollege als trainer und und ein jahr mein chef als streckenbauer in wibe - deine einschätzung teile ich aus eigener erfahrung nicht ganz. Für die meisten eine benutzung unmöglich machen, damits für wenige richtig geil bleibt, naja.. Muss ja nich gleich ne rampe aus holz sein.
Klar - Wäre langweilig wenn man jumps für jeden fahrbar baut. Aber eine umfahrung per chickenway auszuschließen, is ja was ganz anderes - wenn du da keinen bock drau hast, biete ich mich gerne an! Natürlich nur, wenns die streckenführung nich stört und der baumeister einverstanden is.

ok, aber wir können uns gerne am berg mal austauschen, da relativiert sich dann alles wieder


----------



## Thaweed22 (30. Dezember 2016)

Der Startkicker war nicht plötzlich ein Dirtkicker xD
An dem Tag wurde der Kicker neu gemacht und war noch garnicht fertig. Kollege hat ihn trotzdem schonmal probieren wollen und hat es vollkommen übertrieben. Daher der unschöne Sturz, ist ja danach vernünftig fertiggestellt worden. 

Chickenway ist nicht ausgeschlossen und wer ihn brauch kann ihn gern bauen. Du kennst die Line ja und weiß wie es um die Kicker rum aussieht. Das ist keine mal eben Arbeit, dafür muß man über die Baumstämme drüber. Nur fakt ist, das der Anlieger nicht lange schön ist, wenn da "jeder" her fahren kann. 
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung das jeder der so gut fahren kann, das er aus nem Anlieger nen Double springen kann, auch die beiden Stepdowns packt. Die sehen zwar imposant aus, sind aber für Leute die halbwegs fahren können zu schaffen ohne den Hinterbau zu killen. Meine Frau fährt erst seid Mai und stellt auch nicht den Anspruch so eine Line durch Chicken Ways fahren zu können. 
Wie Du schon sagst, wenn wir mal persönlich am Berg sprechen relativiert sich einiges  
Es ärgert halt maßlos wenn man sich so ne Arbeit für was wirklich gutes gemacht hat und irgendein Hornochse meint er muss es so Hirnfrei ändern. Dem zweiten eh schon riesen Kicker noch einen Zuckerhut zu verpassen ist bei dem Sprung alles andere als ungefährlich. Frag mich wo derjenige hin will mit dem Bike, wenn er sowas macht. Das Landing zu treffen stand da definitiv nicht auf dem Plan


----------



## Pattah (30. Dezember 2016)

hier stand mist Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Philmn (30. Dezember 2016)

Meine dirtkickeraktion is schon paar jahre her, die war auf der rechten line.

Aber davon ab - is klar, an den kickern rumzufummeln und sogar noch einen drauf zu setzen geht natürlich gar nich.

Also, nix für ungut und
Guten rutsch!


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (2. Februar 2017)

Vorsicht am Ebberg
Da hat jemand die Jumps beschädigt und das überstehende Holz rausgezogen
Hab gestern den Kicker am Treffpunkt per Hand wieder zusammengeflickt Vorsicht kickt jetzt etwas mehr Auf der Downhill line links ist  der erste Jump in der neuen Line kaputt!!
Und der Rechtsanliger zuM Drop
Auf der rechten Seite ist auch beschädigt
Also bloß nix mehr mit rausstehendem Holz basteln
Können die Vandalen einfach zu leicht beschädigen
Die rechte Line ist unversehrt.


----------



## Thaweed22 (2. Februar 2017)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Vorsicht am Ebberg
> Da hat jemand die Jumps beschädigt und das überstehende Holz rausgezogen
> Hab gestern den Kicker am Treffpunkt per Hand wieder zusammengeflickt Vorsicht kickt jetzt etwas mehr Auf der Downhill line links ist  der erste Jump in der neuen Line kaputt!!
> Und der Rechtsanliger zuM Drop
> ...



Dann heißt es Samstag bauen...
Danke dir für die Info ✌


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2017)

Susi hab ich gestern Abend noch
Repariert
Also wieder erst gucken dann fahren
Ist jetzt massivbau  kein holzständerwerk mehr man muss ja mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen


----------



## indian66 (4. Februar 2017)

[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (4. Februar 2017)

Hey die neue Jumpline geht auch mit angeranztem Jump...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (8. Februar 2017)

Hab heute in eurem Revier gewildert und war im Dortmunder Süden trainieren. 
Der Trail vom Parkplatz an der Wittbräucker (Bikeride für die Stravanutzer ist gut zugeknüppelt und -baumt) 
Auf der oberen Hälfte hab ich alles, was alleine wegzuräumen war zur Seite. Der Rest sollte für zwei, drei starken Jungs mit einer Handsäge zu machen sein. 
Der A45 Trail ist (noch) frei. 

Werden die Trails von offizieller Seite zugelegt? Für mich sah das wenig offiziell aus, so als wäre das einzige Ziel das Blockieren des Weges gewesen


----------



## Dansen (8. Februar 2017)

Fuck- Die Dortmunder Trail-Zerstörung nimmt kein Ende! :-(


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (9. Februar 2017)

Hatten gestern auch ne knüppelverblockung oberhalb des slalomanders....
Da ist wohl wieder rumpelstielzchen unterwegs


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (12. Februar 2017)

Jemand bock dieses Jahr auf Kanada ?


----------



## afkanoab (7. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich war am Wochenende mal wieder am Ebberg. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass hinter dem Kicker an der Sitzecke eine neue Line angefangen wurde, die mach links weg geht. 
Jetzt mal meine Frage an die Erbauer, wenn man das hier liest: Muss das sein? Wenn man in der derzeitigen Lage so viel dort oben am Schaufeln ist, macht das nicht viel Sinn. Auch wenn der Ebberg sich über verschiedenste Privatgrundstücke verteilt, sollte man sich mal ein paar Gedanken dazu machen was dieses extrem ausartende Wildbauen los brechen kann. 
Zählt man die bestehenden Linien alle mal zusammen, sind das extrem viele Strecken auf kleinen Bereich. Ist das Sinnvoll? 
Klar wir wollen alle irgendwo fahren, aber irgendwann ist das Maß voll und dann ist nichts mehr da zum fahren.
Auch die Doubleline ist schon echt kritisch zu sehen. 
Ich möchte hier keinen angreifen, aber denkt doch auch mal ein wenig an mögliche Konsequenzen. Immerhin sind die meisten die dort aktiv sind schon mindestens 3*7 Jahre alt, da sollte man das schon verlangen können.


----------



## Pattah (7. März 2017)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Jemand bock dieses Jahr auf Kanada ?


 Ich flieg im April nach Madeira, Mal schauen wie das so wird


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. März 2017)

afkanoab schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war am Wochenende mal wieder am Ebberg. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass hinter dem Kicker an der Sitzecke eine neue Line angefangen wurde, die mach links weg geht.
> Jetzt mal meine Frage an die Erbauer, wenn man das hier liest: Muss das sein? Wenn man in der derzeitigen Lage so viel dort oben am Schaufeln ist, macht das nicht viel Sinn. Auch wenn der Ebberg sich über verschiedenste Privatgrundstücke verteilt, sollte man sich mal ein paar Gedanken dazu machen was dieses extrem ausartende Wildbauen los brechen kann.
> ...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. März 2017)

Ich seh das auch so ,das ist einfach too much 
Irgendwann wird alles platt gemacht und dann ist das Geschrei groß....
Solange das alles hinter dem Roadgap stattfindet ist das nicht so schlimm aber da oben laufen einfach zu viel Fußgänger rum
Und das gibt nur Ärger.


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2017)

Seh ich auch so, Momentan kriselt es auf so vielen Trails, da ist es viell.  besser mal ne Weile die Schaufel still zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addicted2steel (25. März 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Hab heute in eurem Revier gewildert und war im Dortmunder Süden trainieren.
> Der Trail vom Parkplatz an der Wittbräucker (Bikeride für die Stravanutzer ist gut zugeknüppelt und -baumt)
> Auf der oberen Hälfte hab ich alles, was alleine wegzuräumen war zur Seite. Der Rest sollte für zwei, drei starken Jungs mit einer Handsäge zu machen sein.
> Der A45 Trail ist (noch) frei.
> ...



Ist mittlerweile komplett geschlossen. Sowohl vom Parkplatz aus durch eine Absperrung, als auch durch gezielte Baumfällung direkt auf dem Trail. 

Für mich sieht das offiziell aus.







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## casir (25. März 2017)

Die Stöckchen werden größer


----------



## Addicted2steel (25. März 2017)

Danach kam noch ein frisch gefällter Baum mit einem Durchmesser über 30cm. Da hatte ich das Handy bereits weg gepackt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (25. März 2017)

Da muss mal wieder die Stihl singen


----------



## afkanoab (25. März 2017)

Das ist im Moment vielleicht nicht unbedingt so sinnvoll mit dem Fichtenmopped da durch zu gehen. Nach Gesprächen mit den Forstarbeitern ist es durch Ihren Vorgesetzten vorgegeben. Eher würde da ein klärendes Gespräch helfen


----------



## Dansen (25. März 2017)

AutobahnTrail sieht aus wie nach nem Bombenangriff...Auch da liegt neben viel Kleinzeug ein Riesending mitten auf dem Trail. Man kann nur noch gerade am Zaun runtereiern...Und ich dachte schon nach dem Verschwinden aller Sprünge gehts nicht schlimmer;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (25. März 2017)

An der Autobahn sind sie seit mind. 4 Wochen und immer noch zugange. 



afkanoab schrieb:


> Nach Gesprächen mit den Forstarbeitern ist es durch Ihren Vorgesetzten vorgegeben


Erzähl bitte mal mehr


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2017)

Dansen schrieb:


> AutobahnTrail sieht aus wie nach nem Bombenangriff...Auch da liegt neben viel Kleinzeug ein Riesending mitten auf dem Trail. Man kann nur noch gerade am Zaun runtereiern...Und ich dachte schon nach dem Verschwinden aller Sprünge gehts nicht schlimmer;-(Anhang anzeigen 588037 Anhang anzeigen 588039


Das sind aber ganz normale Baumfällarbeiten die haben sogar die Böume vom Weg geräumt die die da jetzt noch liegen sind vom Wind umgeworfen worden


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (26. März 2017)

afkanoab schrieb:


> Das ist im Moment vielleicht nicht unbedingt so sinnvoll mit dem Fichtenmopped da durch zu gehen. Nach Gesprächen mit den Forstarbeitern ist es durch Ihren Vorgesetzten vorgegeben. Eher würde da ein klärendes Gespräch helfen


Was willst denn da klären ???


----------



## afkanoab (26. März 2017)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Was willst denn da klären ???



Naja, immerhin sind das die Ansprechpartner für Wald und Forst. Man könnte beispielsweise mal die Idee des Trailsharings aufnehmen oder nach einer Möglichkeit suchen ein legales und öffentliches Trailnetz aufzubauen. Koorperationen schaffen zwischen Stadt, Forst, Vereinen. Dann würde man das Wildbauen rückläufig machen, Akzeptanz erzeugen und auch mal zeigen, dass es nicht nur illegal sein muss um Mountainbike fahren zu können. 
Stellt euch mal vor, ihr habt ein Grundstück und irgendjemand Baut auf eurem Grund und Boden. Amused wäre niemand. 
Man sagt auch: Nur sprechenden Menschen kann geholfen werden.


----------



## afkanoab (26. März 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> An der Autobahn sind sie seit mind. 4 Wochen und immer noch zugange.
> 
> 
> Erzähl bitte mal mehr


Mehr Infos habe ich auch nicht. Den Forstarbeiter ist es wohl egal, nur dem Forstamt Do-Süd stößt es wohl etwas auf. Daher sollte man mal ein Gespräch suchen um mal die Fronten zu klären und nach Möglichkeiten suchen.


----------



## Jakten (26. März 2017)

afkanoab schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, ihr habt ein Grundstück und irgendjemand Baut auf eurem Grund und Boden. Amused wäre niemand.



Bauen grade eine neue Terasse und demnächste soll unten in die Wiese ein Pumptrack. Also baut mal drauf los, ich lass das Gartentörchen auf


----------



## guenni-18 (29. März 2017)

N'Abend zusammen, 
der rechte -ältere Einstieg- des oberen Teiles des Parkplatztrails ist auch mit überdimensionalen Naturzahnstochern zugelegt. 

Auch wenn gerade die Zeit für die Hauptforstarbeiten im Jahr ist, fühlt es sich nach einem drastischen Anstieg der gefällten Bäume an!!! 

@afkanoab: Ich sehe es genauso...m.E. wäre ein Dialog ratsam...nur wäre hierzu im Vorfeld ein Schulterschluss möglichst vieler Biker notwendig, um ggüb. des Forstamtes auch Gehör zu bekommen...

Die Jungs des E.V. der Halde Hoppenbruch, aber auch bspw. auch die Boulderer des BC Ruhrtal sind m.E. zwei positive Bsp. für naturliebende Sportler, die mit Eigentümern und kommunalen Stellen einen Dialog bewerkstelligen könnten, mit denen alle Seiten gut leben können...

Also falls sich hier weitere Leute für ein ähnlich gelagertes Ziel hier finden würden, würde ich mich sehr gern beteiligen.

Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß


----------



## guenni-18 (29. März 2017)

Ich würde morgen ab ca. 16Uhr in Bittermark, Dortmund Süd und ggf. Witten oder Wetter ne Runde drehen wollen... jemand Zeit und Lust für ne gemütliche Trailtour?


----------



## Addicted2steel (1. April 2017)

guenni-18 schrieb:


> Auch wenn gerade die Zeit für die Hauptforstarbeiten im Jahr ist, fühlt es sich nach einem drastischen Anstieg der gefällten Bäume an
> 
> Gruß



Das habe ich auch schon gedacht. Und der Flurschaden ist dabei wirklich beachtlich. Das sieht teilweise aus, als wäre da ein Panzer mitten durch den Wald gebrettert.

Dagegen gehen die paar Doubles im Wald eigentlich als niedliche Sandburgen durch [emoji6]

Dein Engagement in Ehren, aber ich finde der Wald kann von allen genutzt werden. Da gibt es keine Unterscheidung, auch wenn das der ein oder andere Wanderer so sieht oder gerne so hätte. Ich finde man sollte respektvoll miteinander umgehen und selbstverständlich niemanden durch seinen Sport gefährden (sich selbst im Idealfall auch nicht).

Das aber alle den Wald nutzen dürfen, halte ich für selbstverständlich. Da würde ich gar nicht drüber sprechen, weil dann suggeriert wird, dies wäre tatsächlich diskutabel.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beebob (12. April 2017)

Ich komme gerade von meiner Tour - Dortmunder Süden Bittermark. Alle kleinen jumps wurden von der Stadt Dortmund mit einem Minibagger platt gemacht. Irgend ein Sesselfurzer hat mal wieder die Anweisung erteilt alles zu entfernen. Schade - aber weiter oben wurde schon wieder ein neuer jump gebaut. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (13. April 2017)

Die sind am Montag innerhalb von einer Stunde da durch. Direkt Montag / Dienstag wurden Sachen wieder aufgebaut (teilweise neu), im unteren Bereich allerdings wieder einsehbar von der Straße. Also nur eine Frage der Zeit....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (30. April 2017)

Autobahntrail ist wieder frei !


----------



## Metropolisflow (7. Mai 2017)

Im Niederhofer Holz waren Samstag alle Trails mit Ästen, Stämmen und Steinen versperrt...


----------



## svensson79 (8. Mai 2017)

Der Trail vom Parkplatz Wittbräucke - und zwar beide Teile- war wie viele andere Stellen am WE mit größeren und kleineren Stämmen zugelegt... Gleichzeitig fiel mir auf, dass in dem betreffenden Waldstück etliche Rinnen und Flächen zur Regenwasserversickerung entlang der Forstwege angelegt wurden. Ich habe leider keinen von den bikeride-Leuten im Wald getroffen an diesem Tag. Da die ja mittlerweile unweit von dort ihre Brötchen damit verdienen, dort Trails anlegen und auch pflegen, sollten die doch das ohr auf der schiene haben und wissen was da los ist!? Als Gewerbesteuerzahler und 'neuer' Arbeitgeber sollten die ja durchaus auch Gehör finden bei den örtlichen Behörden. Falls jemand mitliest, sollten die sich auch mal an die Wirtschaftsförderung der Stadt Dortmund wenden.


----------



## indian66 (8. Mai 2017)

Hahaha sehr witzig.
Der bikeride haben wir wohl nicht zuletzt den massiven Widerstand der Stadt (hier die beschriebenen Fällarbeiten usw) und auch der Anwohner zu verdanken. Und zwar durch deutlich erhöhten traffic auf den Trails und vor allem erhöhten und teils auch unnötigem Trailbau. Dieses unsinnige Strava-geposte tut sein übriges.
Vor ca. 2 Jahren war es hier im Do-Süden so schön ruhig...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (8. Mai 2017)

Also

Ich hab von Bikeride noch keinen nen Trail pflegen oder anlegen sehen...

Hab ich da was verpasst ??


----------



## indian66 (8. Mai 2017)

z.B. die total unnötige Schleife unten am Wetterhäuschen im Wannebachtal


----------



## svensson79 (8. Mai 2017)

Ok, anscheinend sind die Jungs hier nicht gerade weit oben auf der Beliebtheitsskala!? Mag sein, dass ich da einem Irrtum erlegen bin, aber ich war der Auffassung, dass die sich aktiv am trailnetz beteiligen... von der unnötigen schleife am Schutzhaus mal abgesehen  die ist in der Tat nur dämlich. Ungeachtet dessen, ist das trotzdem die wohl einzige organisierte Gruppe, die bei den zuständigen Organen Gehör finden könnte für ein geduldetes Trailnetz. Alle anderen mit Schaufel und Rechen im wald sind und bleiben nunmal unerwünscht. Darüber wurde wohl schon genug diskutiert.


----------



## Ruhrblick (20. Juli 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was aktuell in der Bittermark abläuft? Gibts derzeit in dem Gebiet wirklich massiv Stress mit zerstörten Trails und Polizeikontrollen? Hab im Forum nichts aktuelles gefunden, wüsste gern wie die Lage ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (23. Januar 2020)

geht hier noch was?


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (23. Januar 2020)

Selten
Alle auf whats app..


----------



## Pattah (23. Januar 2020)

dann hoff ich mal ich treff demnächst zufällig ein paar Leute im Wald  Meine Crew ist noch schläfrig und ich erwache so langsam


----------



## asc09 (29. Januar 2020)

Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2020 beim ASC 09 Dortmund – MTB

Damit auch im Winter die Saisonvorbereitung nicht zu kurz kommt und das Bike nicht anfängt zu verstauben, präsentieren wir Euch am 02.02.2020 im Rahmen der Westfalen-Winterbike-Trophy die 14. Aplerbecker (R)CTF. Je nach Witterung haben die Starter die Möglichkeit, sich auf 33, 65 oder 76 km Streckenlänge mal so richtig drecksaumäßig einzusauen. Damit es unterwegs nicht zu frisch wird, gibt es ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sich auf knackigen Anstiegen warm zu fahren und die feuchten Klamotten mittels Körperwärme wieder zu trocknen.


Erfahrene (R)CTF-Fahrer wissen inzwischen, dass beim Team Drecksau auf den Strecken gern mal das ein oder andere anspruchsvolle Hindernis zu überwinden ist.
Darüber hinaus warten wieder flowige Trailstücke auf die Teilnehmer. Selbstverständlich haben die Starter hinterher wieder die Möglichkeit, den unterwegs gesammelten Dreck an Körper und Bike wieder loszuwerden und die leer gefahrenen Kohlehydrat- und Mineralspeicher in geselliger Runde wieder aufzufüllen.
Wie bei jeder Veranstaltung der Westfalen-Winterbike-Trophy, gehen die Starter zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 Uhr auf die unterschiedlichen Strecken, Kontrollschluss ist wie immer um 15:00 Uhr.
Das Team Drecksau erwartet seine Starter wie in jedem Jahr hier:
Schulzentrum Schweizer Allee, Schweizer Allee, 44287 Dortmund


Für weitere Informationen besucht die Homepage der Westfalen-Winterbike-Trophy: www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de


Termin: So., 02.02.2020
Titel: 14. Aplerbecker RCTF – 5. Lauf der Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2020
Streckenlänge: 76 / 65 / 33 km
Punkte: 4 / 3 / 2
Veranstalter: ASC 09 Dortmund e.V. – Mountainbike
Startort: Schweizer Allee
44287 Dortmund-Aplerbeck
Startplatz: Schulzentrum Schweizer Allee
Startzeit: 10:00-12:00
Verantwortlicher: Thomas May
Strasse: Schwerter Straße 238
PLZ: 44287
Wohnort: Dortmund
Telefon: 0231-445626
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.asc09mtb.de


----------



## Roc-Ker (19. Mai 2020)

Moin.Wie finde ich denn am besten die Trails am Ebberg? 
Am Naturfreundehaus parken oder gibt's noch andere Parkplätze? 

Gruß


----------



## Ex4mp1e (19. Mai 2020)

Genau, am Naturfreundehaus parken.
Dann da vom Parkplatz aus den Weg an der Wiese entlang in den Wald rein nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roc-Ker (19. Mai 2020)

Neonschrott schrieb:


> Genau, am Naturfreundehaus parken.
> Dann da vom Parkplatz aus den Weg an der Wiese entlang in den Wald rein nehmen.




Alles klar.Werden wir schon finden.


----------



## Roc-Ker (19. Mai 2020)

Neonschrott schrieb:


> Genau, am Naturfreundehaus parken.
> Dann da vom Parkplatz aus den Weg an der Wiese entlang in den Wald rein nehmen.




Alles klar.Werden wir schon finden.


----------

